# New Schecter Models Megathread



## HeHasTheJazzHands

First, we have the Banshee 8-string, as shown before. 

And then the return of the Classic series, including the old fixed bridge version and a new Floyd Rose-equipped one. 

They're also talking about expanding the Banshee series to have a 7-string version, and will have a Hipshot-loaded bridge. 
They also posted a picture of a Hipshot-loaded 6-string with what looks like Duncan Black Winters.






And this appears to be the other 7-string they were talking about with a Hipshot, as well as the 57-7/66-7 set. They're calling it the "Hellraiser Hybrid" it seems.



> SNEAK PEEK 2014 .... HELLRAISER HYBRID coming








So, instead of bumping the 2013 thread, I decided to make this new one for the pre-WNAMM/post-WNAMM stuff.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Dunno what the "Hybrid" will be, but seems that they're using the offset-dot instead of the regular abalone cross, the new EMGs (don't remember their number), an hipshot and a shitload less abalone binding.

Seems that I bought my Hellraiser a couple of years to soon. Schecter is upping their game for sure


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Pretty sure the Hellraiser Hybrid will be... well... a Hellraiser.  Just something people will want to buy, since it has passive routes, a (looks like) Ebony board, offset dots, passive routes (EMG 57-7H/66-7H), and a Hipshot-style bridge.


----------



## Negav

I want a 7 stringer of the banshee w/hipshot. Purple quilt maybe? Hate sunburst or whatever that one is. Looks great though, good thing they listened to the people and didn't stick with FR only models.


----------



## Forkface

aww man, i was hoping for direct-mount pickups on the seven as well, but I guess we can't have everything 

it seems they nailed everything else though, ebony, passives, hipshot... hopefully we'll get some nice color options and these'll sell like pancakes


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Forkface said:


> aww man, i was hoping for direct-mount pickups on the seven as well, but I guess we can't have everything



You may get your wish with the Banshee if it's like the 6 and 8 string.


----------



## User Name

schecter kicking ass once more


----------



## Forkface

User Name said:


> schecter kicking ass once more




yeah, I need to improve my decision-making skills before namm hits or my debt is gonna look like the US goverment's


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Unfortunately it's a limited reissue apparently.


----------



## Zado

Awww I just wanted EMG 57/66,not the JH set


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Thank fook they didn't use a Tone-Pros on the Banshee model. I'm defintely getting one of the 7s next year. It looks like they are ditching the usual 707s for a 57/66-7 set!


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

if its got a hipshot, and direct mount pups, sign me up for a 6 and a 7


----------



## Robby the Robot

So Schecter is Ibanez and Ibanez is Schecter now?  

Nah the new models look great though. Looks like Schecter is listing to the demand of customers more. I wish they'd bring back the A-7 and the likes though. n


----------



## Zado

Also,mid 2014 will see USA prod. Solo model and maple fingerboard loaded banshee as special edition


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Zado said:


> Also,mid 2014 will see USA prod. Solo model and maple fingerboard loaded banshee as special edition



USA Banshee 7 with a 26.5" would be incredible. I'd get one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Zado

drawnacrol said:


> USA Banshee 7 with a 26.5" would be incredible. I'd get one in a heartbeat.


well the CET model is very similar


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Like this?






But yeah, I don't think USA production Schecter 7s will be 26.5... Seems like they're going all-out and using 27'' scales.


----------



## ONE

That Hellraiser will be mine!


----------



## Lillub85

7 string banshee with a hipshot bridge... YES PLEASE!!!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I'm actually kinda excited to hear more about the Hellraiser Hybrid

Good on you, Schecter. Givin' us what we want


----------



## Shask

Yes, a string Banshee with a hipshot is basically what I have been looking for.... a perfect compliment to my Hellraiser....


----------



## Wrecklyss

Would dig a passive 7 string banshee. Would be awesome if they did the PT in 7 strings, but not the Garza model, not a fan of the color or reverse 4+3 headstock, or the active pickups.


----------



## HaloHat

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, I don't think USA production Schecter 7s will be 26.5... Seems like they're going all-out and using 27'' scales.



No Carvin 27" scale seven strings by about Feb. or March latest and I would buy the 27" Schecter or ESP or Ran etc. I have threee 7 strings now but a guy can only go so long without treating G.A.S. ya know?

That natural finish Schecter at DCGL reminds me of the old six string C1 Exotic I had. If not for the really narrow fretboard I would have never sold it. Great guitar. I'm really liking what Schecter has coming and I played a couple of ESP's lately that really impressed me, very good quality and playability.


----------



## jimwratt

When it comes to abalone, less is better.


----------



## MrPowers

Seems like Schecter is really listening to their customers, props to them! I will be paying much more attention to them this year.

On that note, that Hellraiser Hybrid looks quite promising. I don't even mind the EMG's as long as they aren't soapbars.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

MrPowers said:


> Seems like Schecter is really listening to their customers, props to them! I will be paying much more attention to them this year.
> 
> On that note, that Hellraiser Hybrid looks quite promising. I don't even mind the EMG's as long as they aren't soapbars.



Agreed. I think Schecter has been doing really well by their customer requests. I tip my hat to them for sure.


----------



## icos211

Schecter just loves to rub it in my face that they are the only company I will ever buy a production electric guitar from.


----------



## Wrecklyss

Since Schecter is listening to customer requests now:

7 string PT, maple neck and board, super rock pickups

please!?!?


----------



## cereal_guy

more hipshots? yes please


----------



## feraledge

jimwratt said:


> When it comes to abalone, sometimes dead is better.


 
Fixed.


----------



## jeleopard

Wrecklyss said:


> Since Schecter is listening to customer requests now:
> 
> 7 string PT, maple neck and board, super rock pickups
> 
> please!?!?



7 String PT, maple neck, any kind of board, ebony preferred, hipshot, 2 humbuckers. 

Yeaaaaaa


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They posted a video of Keith Merrow using Loomis' refinish'd guitar, with this caption:



Schecter said:


> certainly worth a re-post! Can wait to debut Keith's new model ....



Hope this means we'll see his model sometime during NAMM.

Also, time to ruin everyone's love for the Hellraiser Hybrid... 



Schecter said:


> Hellraiser Cross will be at the 12th [fret]!



Something about "2014 Blackjack Collection" in response to this glorious piece of english:



Wat said:


> Im sure it looks the same as a c-1 gotcha schect





Schecter said:


> 2014 BlackJack Collection should float yer boat !


----------



## thrsher

i would love to see the classic in a 7 string


----------



## Zado

I want to see a diamond version of the california elite series.Something like the old schecter strategy models would be hellsexy
















but yeah,no way something like this is going to happen


----------



## jeleopard

Zado said:


> I want to see a diamond version of the california elite series.Something like the old schecter strategy models would be hellsexy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yeah,no way something like this is going to happen





80s shred guitars <3


----------



## jeleopard

Schecter just posted this on Facebook.

Yes, it's a 6 string, but this is a new Schecter thread.






Wow. Those contours, ebony board... even the color, which I usually don't like, looks better


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

This must be the "2014 Blackjack" they were talking about.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Ash body aswell which is a welcome change and even a satin finish to go with it. They have really dug into forums researching what customers want.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

A lot of the Blackjacks have always had satin finishes.

Also, some proper bass love this year.


----------



## Lorcan Ward




----------



## Zado

drawnacrol said:


> They have really dug into forums researching what customers want.


My post are always avoided,then.



That's a beauty anyway.Seriously,I love it


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

Wow. This is great stuff


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Either I'm seeing things, or that's an ATX 8-string...

...with a 28'' scale. 

EDIT: Welp... (replying to the ATX 8-string)



Schecter said:


> Hows blank fretboard with glow in the dark fret markers?


----------



## Zado

> Hows blank fretboard with glow in the dark fret markers?


----------



## Forkface

if they keep at it, 2014 is gonna be Schecter year for sure.
that satin dark cherry finish is nuts. and the blank fretboard


----------



## Robby the Robot

With the way it's looking, Schecter might get my money instead of Ibanez this year.


----------



## JamesM

Looking like a great year for Schecter.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

jeleopard said:


>



>9000/10 would bang at all costs


----------



## Dooky

These look like they could be really good. I always thought the classic white/Gibsony binding suited these guitars. Like most people, the abalone binding was a massive turn off for me. The 2014 look like they are going to look classy as hell. The hipshot bridges are great too!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dooky said:


> I always thought the classic white/Gibsony binding suited these guitars.



They had quite a few models with this kind of binding already, it's just everyone kept portraying Schecter as "ERHMAHGERD EVERYTHING HAS BINDING"... while ignoring the Blackjack ATX, SLS, Hellraiser Extreme, Custom, and Classic, Damien Platinum and Elite, Omen & Omen Extreme, Custom, Standard, and other models/series I can't remember.


----------



## ridner

hooray - F abalone!


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

...and now I'm considering a schecter.


----------



## Zado

...and more purple for all


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^Before anyone gets their hopes up, that's a USA production model, not a Diamond series.


----------



## Zado

yeah,unfortunately...














petition to get the same color for the diamond series? poll?anyone?


----------



## mongey

damn.I'm 6 string shopping at the moment and hipshot, ebony board and passives direct to body are the top of my list


----------



## Andrewsonfire

jeleopard said:


> Schecter just posted this on Facebook.
> 
> Yes, it's a 6 string, but this is a new Schecter thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Those contours, ebony board... even the color, which I usually don't like, looks better



JESUS CHRIST.  I just hope there no stupid skull... arrow or some shit on the 12th fret. If there is that guitar will go from a must have to a never want.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Andrewsonfire said:


> JESUS CHRIST.  I just hope there no stupid skull... arrow or some shit on the 12th fret. If there is that guitar will go from a must have to a never want.



According to their facebook it'll be a blank board with glow-in-the-dark side dots or something like that.


----------



## MadYarpen

Dark red, binding and ebony fretboard usually look great together, loving it!


----------



## sell2792

No more ugly f***ing inlays and less abalone. Now let's get that purp. goin' on.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I hate Black Veil Brides quite a bit...








But if this is a possible sig in the works, I dig.


----------



## Zado

the thing is: will someone buy a signature from the most hated band on the planet,even if cool?



I would,but that's probably just me


----------



## Pikka Bird

Zado said:


> the thing is: will someone buy a signature from the most hated band on the planet,even if cool?



Just checked them out for the first time ever. Sounds like a Nickelback/A7X gangbang. What's not to love!? 

edit: okay, maybe that was just that one song.


----------



## Zado

I never listened to them,but honestly so much hatred for there guys and so much love for a7x makes me laugh a lil.


we need to persuade steel panther joining schecter


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Zado said:


> the thing is: will someone buy a signature from the most hated band on the planet,even if cool?
> 
> 
> 
> I would,but that's probably just me



Did anyone actually ever buy this  ? BVB isn't the most hated band, believe me.


----------



## Zado

"hey mate,here's my new 'paul"

"...jonas br-"

"NO NO NO JEFF BECK,JEFF BECK!"


at least the schecter doesn't scream "BVB" everywhere...


and in case

"hey mate,look at my new schecter"


"BVB?... black veil br-"


"NO NO NO BORUSSIA DORTMUND!!"


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> the thing is: will someone buy a signature from the most hated band on the planet,even if cool?



As long as no one asked about the inlay, which I think is the band symbol. I could get passed that to play a silverburst C-1 with an eboner board. 



YJGB said:


>



This had potential to be a kickass guitar... except for, well...

The giant-ass JB emblem.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This had potential to be a kickass guitar... except for, well...
> 
> The giant-ass JB emblem.



I know, and it was really cheap, about 600,-. But I guess no one would buy it if it was a penny more expensive


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Classy:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

How the .... are you guys so fast? 

I wonder if it's a baritone? It looks like it has a considerable gap between the bridge and pickup. 

EDIT: I don't think they were supposed to leak that. It was just removed from their page.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I popped a stiffy. 

Schecter finally got their shit together.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> EDIT: I don't think they were supposed to leak that. It was just removed from their page.


Someone just got firet at schecter


I hope the one with terrible english


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> I hope the one with terrible english



Hopefully they find a guy that handles trolls better.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Hopefully they find a guy that handles trolls better.



I hope it's Bob. Nobody likes Bob


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

YJGB said:


> I hope it's Bob. Nobody likes Bob



Dude, .... Bob. Total ....wad.


----------



## Quiet Coil

I'm just waiting to see if the Merrow sig will trump my gas for an RGD2127. Until then, meh.


----------



## gunch

YJGB said:


> Did anyone actually ever buy this  ? BVB isn't the most hated band, believe me.



Strip the finish and we're off to the races.



AkiraSpectrum said:


> Classy:



[Revving intensifies]


----------



## Zado

this matte black looks like a new omen...the direct mount and the hipshot are a huge plus..put a pair of white EMGs and it will look damn heavy


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yup. You wanted direct-mounted pickups and hipshots? you got 'em. Only thing that could make it better is the Sunset headstock. 

Your move, Ibanez.


----------



## guitarister7321

Dat Jazz Bass


----------



## Zado

good point on the sunset headstock! Great idea!


NO way ibanez will ruin my schecter 2014 year,not even with a pink striped rg 565!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Apparently the first prototype of my sig guitar is done as of today! Really excited


----------



## Zado

I sent a may at seymour duncan yesterday to ask about some pickups and replied Merrow itself,he really is into duncan it seems


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Speaking of pickups, I wonder if they'll finally start offering their custom shop pickups?


----------



## Zado

they said in 2014,maybe mid 2014...can't wait to try the pasadena and the Z-plus!


----------



## themike

Edit: nevermind!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

We covered that a couple of threads. It's the Banshee-8

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/244335-2014-schecter-banshee-8-proto.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...row-posts-high-quality-shots-banshee-8-a.html


----------



## Zado

ok not 2014 new models,but nice nonetheless


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I wonder if Keith Merrow's sig will come with Duncans or the standard Schecter Super Rock, since everyone seems crazy about them. Probably Duncans since it's Keith. Maybe they'll bring out another 7 with the Super Rock pickups.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Most likely Duncans, since he's endorsed and works for them. Probably one of the newer sets.

Also, I like that demo. He really goes over the guitars nicely. And the Hellraiser doesn't sound too bad. Wish they'd introduce a Coupe model with a Florentine cutaway, though.


----------



## Zado

I wish they put the SH-5 in some models...the duncan custom in one of the very best pickups in SD catalog,I like it 10 times better than the JB


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I agree. Even ESP/LTD uses it in some of their guitars. Would love to see them in some future passive guitars. Would work well in the C-1s, Solos, and Tempests.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

Zado said:


> I wish they put the SH-5 in some models...the duncan custom in one of the very best pickups in SD catalog,I like it 10 times better than the JB


 
I really really hope that 2014 will be the year where the JB dissappears from every catalog as far as H-H configurations with 500k pots are concerned. That high-mid spike is harsh as hell. JB's belong in HSS guitars with 250k pots and nothing else. 

I'm throwing out mine tomorrow, my LTD WA-600 will get Dominions


----------



## Lorcan Ward

YJGB said:


> I wonder if Keith Merrow's sig will come with Duncans or the standard Schecter Super Rock, since everyone seems crazy about them. Probably Duncans since it's Keith. Maybe they'll bring out another 7 with the Super Rock pickups.



Nazgul/Sentient or Pegasus/Sentient Set would be the most likely choice.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I love the JB in my Dean, it sounds great for just about anything, I wouldn't mind if they were in more guitars. I think the SH-5 sounds harsh, but that could be me.


----------



## Zado

I'm still wondering what's the difference between

jb/59

vs

jb/59 concept set

vs

jb/59 anniversary

vs

jb/59 antiquity


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Duncan made a video comparing the original, anniversary, and the antiquity set. 
Also, whats the concept set?


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Duncan made a video comparing the original, anniversary, and the antiquity set.
> Also, whats the concept set?


whoa really? had no idea!

Concept set

Concept Set - Seymour Duncan Custom Shop


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oooh, I see.
Well, my guess the Concept set is how the pickup was designed before it officially became the JB/59, the JB Anniversary is the original design of the JB/59, the Antiquity is an aged JB/59 set, and of course the standard set. All guesses, though.

And heres the comparison video.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oooh, I see.
> Well, my guess the Concept set is how the pickup was designed before it officially became the JB/59, the JB Anniversary is the original design of the JB/59, the Antiquity is an aged JB/59 set, and of course the standard set. All guesses, though.
> 
> And heres the comparison video.



I can hear some differences,but nothing that could have me spend more to purchase one instead of the others




And talkin bout schecs,while it's clear that the KM model is amazing,it's ever clearer that something is lacking







SUPERSTRATZ


----------



## Tisca

Merrow KM-7 proto
https://www.facebook.com/keith.merr...53853626650.1073741827.100000561252743&type=1


----------



## Dan_Vacant

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> As long as no one asked about the inlay, which I think is the band symbol. I could get passed that to play a silverburst C-1 with an eboner board.
> 
> 
> 
> This had potential to be a kickass guitar... except for, well...
> 
> The giant-ass JB emblem.



The giant James bond emblem?


----------



## Zado

Tempest and emg 57/66


Oh YES


Oh and lateral MOP binding just like some E-II models is made of joy


----------



## kevdes93

Esp/ltd had better come up with something good haha. These schecters look incredible. Havent owned one in a while but i think thats gonna change come next year


----------



## Zado

kevdes93 said:


> Esp/ltd had better come up with something good haha. These schecters look incredible. Havent owned one in a while but i think thats gonna change come next year


ESP will probably produce a rebranded ibanez universe with AAAAAA figured top ala PRS and a free petrucci action figure inside the case for 1000$.


Made in USJAPAN of course.


----------



## sell2792

Now just to make some more PTs and Tempests, with Hipshots.


----------



## Zado




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

For anyone wanting one of the new Banshees (or just the Banshee-8, not sure), they're hoping to get them out in December.



> hopefully in DEC 2013!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Also, dat reflection.


----------



## Negav

Man I hope they can keep the banshee 7 price low. I know they have hipshots but a hipshot is cheaper than a floyd rose. What do you guys think each banshee model (6/7/8) will go for?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Banshee-6 fixed bridge: $699
Banshee-6 Floyd: $799
Banshee-7: $799
Banshee-8: $899


----------



## Zado

oh and a lil correction bout the tempest hybrid: 

me: Is the lateral binding made of MOP? if so a GREAT touch.

schecter:no ... you are gonna have to wait to see this one!

So the hybrid series is possibly loaded with lateral abalone binding? what do you think?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I also noticed it had different inlays. The C-7 had offset dots, while the Tempest had mini crosses.


----------



## Zado

Dunno what to think,but i seriously hope the abalone thing has stopped appearing on new models honestly  or else all this enthisiasm will go to hell


----------



## Shask

Any pics of the Banshee 7 out there yet?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> Any pics of the Banshee 7 out there yet?



Hoping they post some soon. Would also like to see if they release an Floyded version, too.


----------



## tacotiklah

Just saw that purple C-1 Classic. New underwear is in order.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Really sucks it's a limited edition, though. 

And I'm going to be that guy... Wish there was a 7-string version.


----------



## Zado

I had a nightmare last night. With many abalone schecters


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Like the one in your avatar?


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Like the one in your avatar?


yeah like dat


----------



## HighGain510

Vostre Roy said:


> Dunno what the "Hybrid" will be, but seems that they're using the offset-dot instead of the regular abalone cross, the new EMGs (don't remember their number), an hipshot and a shitload less abalone binding.



Sounds like they fixed all the stuff they were doing wrong (IMHO, of course) on the new models! Likely won't be buying any of them since I'm not really playing 7's much these days and the 6'ers I have work for me, but I do love seeing new stuff come out and from the looks of these and the KM7 sig model, it seems Schecter is moving in the right direction to have a very good sales year! 

Also I will say this... if I didn't love my RG7 Premium for the little bit of 7-string stuff I am doing, I'd likely check out that KM7 sig, I really dig the specs on that A LOT.


----------



## Zado

cool new finish indeed.


feel free to say something here

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...22077144.30526.131382650211888&type=1&theater

like,dunno, pleasenomoreabalone


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm pretty sure that'll just be this model

Discontinued Schecter InstrumentsHellraiser C-1 FR STPB Special Edition, See Thru Purple Burst (STPB) - Schecter Guitar Research

Just with a ToM bridge.


----------



## Zado

we have not finished with purple yet







I'm gettin decent at photoediting.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

I have 2 Schecter guitars.

A C-1 FR white/creme, ebony fretboard.
A Loomis FR 7 string red satin, maple fretboard.

I would really like a hip shot equipped 7-string ebony neck, blackout pickups (but flexible here) 
26.5 or 27 scale. With Emerald Green quilted top

A similar six string with maple neck, and purple quilted top, (but with gold hardware) at 25.5 scale. 

Looking forward to seeing all they have to offer now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It sucks when some of Schecters best guitars are limited editions. There's only 24 of the purple Avengers that'll be released.


----------



## Chrisjd

Tisca said:


> Merrow KM-7 proto
> https://www.facebook.com/keith.merr...53853626650.1073741827.100000561252743&type=1



WOW, if this is actually produced in their 2014 lineup it will completely KILL my gas for the Ibanez RGD 2127.


----------



## Zado

Lach Rae Dawn said:


> I have 2 Schecter guitars.
> 
> A C-1 FR white/creme, ebony fretboard.
> A Loomis FR 7 string red satin, maple fretboard.
> 
> I would really like a hip shot equipped 7-string ebony neck, blackout pickups (but flexible here)
> 26.5 or 27 scale. *With Emerald Green quilted top*
> 
> A similar six string with maple neck, and purple quilted top, (but with gold hardware) at 25.5 scale.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing all they have to offer now.


meh,green has never really grown into schecter,sadly


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

Zado said:


> meh,green has never really grown into schecter,sadly



I can still want one lol.


----------



## Zado

Lach Rae Dawn said:


> I can still want one lol.


get a kenny hickey signature and then tell me how it is


Btw I'm prety persuaded that schecter should bring back some kind of modified tommy lee signature.The guitar looked really cool 





as phil x is showing here. It just lacked fret access,or more precisely,had good access to the wrong side of the board

But it'd be REALLy cool to have something explorel shaped on schecter side,it's something the brand lacks along with superstrat.

I mean

gibson-> explorer
jackson->kelly
esp-> ex
dean-Z
ibanez-> destroyer
agile-> ghost

Also,I honestly like the simple barebones style of that model.One pickup,satin finish,one volume and nothing else;maybe a modified shape would work

I imagined something like this





do you find this appropriate or rather ugly?please let me know

i published the same thing on facebook

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202169368657001&set=o.131382650211888&type=1&theater

feel free to add comments,I'm ready to have my ass raped


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

^ I actually like that very much.

Though I think the body would balance better and look great if it's reversed. Like a reverse Explorer.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Triple-J

I've always liked the Stargazer bass as it's like a Rickenbacker but with a few Fender style touches thrown in and it's definitely one of Schecter's more underated bass models.
As for Schecter's 2014 lineup I'm pretty much sold on a Banshee 7 right now but I really wish they'd ditch a few of their series variations next year cause they have at least two versions of every series and not enough difference between them all.

BTW has anyone seen this yet? 





Demon -8 - Schecter Guitar Research
I'm not sure about the "Duncan Designed" Blackouts but that crimson burst finish is gorgeous plus it's a 28" scale and there's 6/7 string versions too but for some reason the Demon series seems to be Europe only as it doesn't show on the U.S site (maybe it's to balance out most of their ltd editions not making it to Europe?) I've been checking out prices for it online though and it's available for around £400 which is pretty tempting really.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That looks a lot like what should have been the Omen Active 8.

http://www.schecterguitars.com/International/Products/Guitar/Omen-Active-8.aspx


----------



## Triple-J

Well for some reason the Demon series is usually identical to the Omen series and typically retails around the same price too (the Omen active 8 is around £30 more than the Demon 8) the only difference tends to be minor things like the finish, inlays or the control layout so I've never really seen the point but either way I'm just happy to see that crimson redburst finish on a non SLS model.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

And you're right about them not being in the US. I honestly didn't know the Demon series still existed until you linked that. The Omen Active 8 is on their website, but I can't find anyone selling one, and I never got an answer from Schecter.


----------



## Zado

YJGB said:


> ^ I actually like that very much.
> 
> Though I think the body would balance better and look great if it's reversed. Like a reverse Explorer.


thanks mate,i appreciate yeah sort of reversed explorer is a good idea afterall!






They gave superstrats




rather expensive superstratz I fear


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Zado said:


> I imagined something like this
> *lots of single-pickup win*



I'm pretty sure if Schecter put that out, especially in a 7-string, there's not many organs I wouldn't sell to get one of those immediately.


----------



## Zado

CJLsky said:


> I'm pretty sure if Schecter put that out, especially in a 7-string, there's not many organs I wouldn't sell to get one of those immediately.


thanks man,that's great for real a 7 like that would be indeed something deadly


----------



## Valnob

In This Moment - Chris Howorth sig. 2014


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Tisca said:


> Merrow KM-7 proto
> https://www.facebook.com/keith.merr...53853626650.1073741827.100000561252743&type=1




HOLY FRUCK



I'd not been keeping up with this but GOD DAMN


----------



## User Name

Valnob said:


> In This Moment - Chris Howorth sig. 2014



i think.... i think i may like it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If it had a completely blank fretboard... Hot ....ing damn.


----------



## Skullet

Valnob said:


> In This Moment - Chris Howorth sig. 2014



I like this , i like this alot


----------



## kevdes93

i can dig it... if it were mine id lose the inlay though. glad the headstock matches too haha


----------



## Randy

COW switched to Schecter?


----------



## kevdes93

Randy said:


> COW switched to Schecter?



is there a resemblance other than the single EMG and TOM?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Randy said:


> COW switched to Schecter?



Holy shit, I just caught this. 



kevdes93 said:


> is there a resemblance other than the single EMG and TOM?



Take out the inlay and it's pretty much a carbon copy of COW's Jackson King V.


----------



## kevdes93

ohh i actually didnt realize he had a V sig too... i was thinking of his silverburst one. now that they're side by side im compelled to agree!


----------



## User Name

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Take out the inlay and it's pretty much a carbon copy of COW's Jackson King V.



only better


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's not a sig, it's a one-off custom Jackson made for him.



User Name said:


> only better



I love Schecter, but I'd easily take that Jackson over it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Saw these protos on DCGL. Looks like the Tempest may be making a full comeback? Also, a prototype Solo 6 Deluxe.

Schecter DIAMOND SERIES PROTOTYPE Tempest Custom Dark Brown Sunburst 6-String Electric Guitar
Schecter DIAMOND SERIES PROTOTYPE SOLO-6 Deluxe White 6-String Electric Guitar


----------



## Valnob

That solo 6 doesn't look good to me. 
Maybe if it had a matched headstock, but since I've got one coming this week, I don't mind.


----------



## Valnob

Edit: bug double post.


----------



## User Name

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I love Schecter, but I'd easily take that Jackson over it.


----------



## HaloHat

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Saw these protos on DCGL. Looks like the Tempest may be making a full comeback? Also, a prototype Solo 6 Deluxe.
> 
> Schecter DIAMOND SERIES PROTOTYPE Tempest Custom Dark Brown Sunburst 6-String Electric Guitar
> Schecter DIAMOND SERIES PROTOTYPE SOLO-6 Deluxe White 6-String Electric Guitar



The Solo 6 looks like crap ha. It needs binding at least and the dots look wrong imho.

I like the Tempest model. Anyone remember that super sweet natural finish Tempest USA Custom Shop on DCGL a few years back? It was bad azz but I didn't have the $ at the time or I would have bought it. I'd love to see a 7 string version of the Tempest. 

I still can't believe Schecter has not offered an steel string, extended scale acoustic-electric. Something with solid, quality woods, an ebony no inlay board, stainless frets and high end electronics and a good hard case included for around $1000-$1500 Something like a Prestige Acoustic-Electric. [aka nicer than the much appreciated Ibanez acoustic-electric which is great for the price]


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They only have like... 3 acoustic models total, so it's not really surprising.

EDIT: Derp, 5. Didn't count the sigs.


----------



## J7string

Is it that time of year again? Damn time flies... lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They started the teasing pretty early this year. Year before it was in December/January, and last year was November. 

Also, I'm starting to GAS pretty hard for that Chris sig V.


----------



## Zado

that V in steele green would look killer


----------



## Stangstag

Im loving the Keith Morrow model


----------



## Valnob

a new sneak peak for 2014


----------



## jeleopard

Schecter A7 with a Hipshot?

Want.


----------



## Zado

huhuhuhuu


----------



## Wrecklyss

It's gonna be a good year for Schecter


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Valnob said:


> a new sneak peak for 2014



If it's an A7 with a 26.5 inch scale, my dreams... 



Zado said:


> huhuhuhuu



I wonder what this is?


----------



## Zado

sort of shedevil but cooler


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I can get behind this. I love guitars with colored binding.


----------



## Valnob

Zado said:


> sort of shedevil but cooler



It's a C-7 but which category ?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If Zado is right, then they brought this back, but with circle inlays, and it looks like the 12th-fret inlay is gonzo.


----------



## Valnob

Oh ok, I fought that Zado was talking about a Devil model. So yeah, it looks like a SheDevil with new inlays, new pickups, and 7 strings.


----------



## BusinessMan

some of these models look awesome. Schecter is really striking back. The chris howorth model is supposed to be avaiable in feb 2014. and i got to play a classic last weekend at a gc in lubbock. really nice those things are


----------



## Zado

Hope they wont ruin it all with tons of abalone in the final models


----------



## Allealex

Seems like Schecter's finally listened to us LOL


----------



## Zado

Nah,I still don't see diamond superstrats.

I am disappoint


----------



## Robby the Robot

Yup. This is gonna be a good year. Between the Merrow Sig, that V, and the possibility of the A-7's coming back, this is gonna be a good year. EXPENSIVE. But a good year. Maybe Ibanez won't get my money this upcoming year.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^Its a good time to be a guitarist!


----------



## Speculum Speculorum

No joke. I'm glad to see that Schecter has finally learned that the vast, vast, *VAST!!!* majority of players don't want their guitar slathered in chinsey looking abalone or inlays that look like they were doodled onto a binder by some 8th grader while thinking about titties.

I haven't played a Schecter in a little while, but I'd definitely give some of these upcoming models a spin. The last time I played one it just felt like I was holding a piece of plywood in my hands, and it was apparently set up by a tech. Perhaps I've been spoiled by my BRJ and my Warmoth neck strat...


----------



## mnemonic

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If it's an A7 with a 26.5 inch scale, my dreams...



Serious, I dont even need any more guitars but I will buy this if it exists.

The best part is, if it exists, I've got a pretty good chance of getting one since Schecter make left handed versions of almost everything. So its not like when I look at new ibanez's and say, "thats nice, but I'll *never* be able to own one."


----------



## Robby the Robot

Now some guitars went well with the abalone aka the S-1 models. Schecter has made great instruments in the past, but made what a good bit of the market wanted at the time. Now with times changing, so are the wants in the community. Do I condone the excess of abalone, no.  But seeing as the demand of what guitarist want has changed, I think as a business decision Schecter is going with what trends in the market currently. I say that to say this, Ibanez, top this.


----------



## Robby the Robot

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If it's an A7 with a 26.5 inch scale, my dreams...




Or I wonder if it's a step closer to one of my dreams. A Schecter A-8 


Doubt this will happen this year, probably because I seem to be the only one to want one of these, but an 8 string version of the 00 series (008) would be rather nice. Keep the H-S configuration and all.


----------



## Zado

RTheodoppalus said:


> Yup. This is gonna be a good year. Between the Merrow Sig, that V, and the possibility of the A-7's coming back, this is gonna be a good year. EXPENSIVE. But a good year. Maybe Ibanez won't get my money this upcoming year.


I believe the A-7 is confirmed...that body shape can be only an a-7 I believe.I hope they won't fail with the headstock


----------



## Robby the Robot

Zado said:


> I believe the A-7 is confirmed...that body shape can be only an a-7 I believe.I hope they won't fail with the headstock



I kind of like the old headstock but that's just me. I see how it doesn't flow well with the body. If confirmed, this is gonna be awesome.


Looks like I went from a Ibanez to a Schecter slut.


----------



## jeleopard

I was considering a Schecter until I got cursed off by the facebook admin. 

Yup, GG Schecter.


----------



## Zado

jeleopard said:


> I was considering a Schecter until I got cursed off by the facebook admin.
> 
> Yup, GG Schecter.


Probably the same genious writing with amazing engurish


----------



## Allealex

Zado said:


> I hope to see the old one too,It just looked right with the A-7
> 
> 
> And yeah,schecter sluts are the best ones




Do they give you a Schecter Slut if you buy that guitar and amp?


----------



## jeleopard

Zado said:


> Probably the same genious writing with amazing engurish



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/253789-schecter-facebook-admin-not-nice-guy.html

Potentially.


----------



## Robby the Robot

Kind of hope this doesn't shun people away. Bad PR, yeah, but Schecter needs a fair shake in the market now.

Also, someone give that 14 y/o admin some ADHD medicine, or a spanking.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

I want a good green seven string. Ebony (no inlay) fretboard, string trough body (or hipshot)

But that green schecter above to me is hideous. 

I would like a more emerald quilt burst.


----------



## JohnIce

Schecter's view on women is scary. I hope they don't make anything I really want because I don't want to support a company using that sort of marketing. Even Dean have grown out of it, ....ing _Dean_!! Schecter need to shape up, because their guitars are good.


----------



## Robby the Robot

JohnIce said:


> Schecter's view on women is scary. I hope they don't make anything I really want because I don't want to support a company using that sort of marketing. Even Dean have grown out of it, ....ing _Dean_!! Schecter need to shape up, because their guitars are good.



Even with that awesome silverburst of yours 

I understand how you feel. It's the same with these football intros before the game (I'm looking at you NBC and NFL Network). Like, a half naked woman prancing about doesn't make me want to watch football.


----------



## HaloHat

Speculum Speculorum said:


> Perhaps I've been spoiled by my Warmoth neck strat...



If Warmoth would offer us a 26.5 - 27.5 scale neck instead of the 25" & 28 5/8 scales they offer AND offer them on most of their available bodies I would be like Schecter/Carvin/Ibanez who?


----------



## Zado

RTheodoppalus said:


> Even with that awesome silverburst of yours
> 
> I understand how you feel. It's the same with these football intros before the game (I'm looking at you NBC and NFL Network). Like, a half naked woman prancing about doesn't make me want to watch football.


don't mention his silverburst,i'm planning to buy that damn bvb signature and glue some single coils here and there to get the same result,that looks beautiful

Btw I agree with that,more respect for women would be appreciated.But I feel horny for Nikki Stringfield,so I'm not in the right position to say so


----------



## Scattered Messiah

I don't get it:
an endorser does not even get to hold his own sig in the cataloque?
If I wanna market a guitar to young MethVl NVbtZ I'll use a dark marketing campaign and the endorsers...

I'm sure this works on some, but really...


----------



## Triple-J

JohnIce said:


> Schecter's view on women is scary. I hope they don't make anything I really want because I don't want to support a company using that sort of marketing. Even Dean have grown out of it, ....ing _Dean_!! Schecter need to shape up, because their guitars are good.



Those photos aren't anything to do with Schecter they're actually by Guitar World who for some absurd reason release a buyers guide every summer which typically consists of 200+ pages of women in bikinis holding guitars or women in bikinis lay on top of amp stacks and those photos are from this years guide.


----------



## JohnIce

Zado said:


> don't mention his silverburst,i'm planning to buy that damn bvb signature and glue some single coils here and there to get the same result,that looks beautiful
> 
> Btw I agree with that,more respect for women would be appreciated.But I feel horny for Nikki Stringfield,so I'm not in the right position to say so



Haha cheers!  Being horny for Nikki Stringfield is all well and good as she's practically the only girl in Schecter's marketing that can actually play the damn things. If they wanted young boys to drool over babes at their NAMM booth, I'd much rather see them bring her than a bunch of hired models who know ....-all about guitars. Or if they're gonna bring models, train them to be product specialists like the guys so they can answer questions and not just stand their smiling and being clueless.

But I see where they're coming from. If they lose the babes, they might end up lost and forgotten like ESP/LTD, Ibanez, PRS and all those brands no-one knows about anymore


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

RTheodoppalus said:


> Or I wonder if it's a step closer to one of my dreams. A Schecter A-8










HaloHat said:


> If Warmoth would offer us a 26.5 - 27.5 scale neck instead of the 25" & 28 5/8 scales they offer AND offer them on most of their available bodies I would be like Schecter/Carvin/Ibanez who?



EDIT: Brainderp.


----------



## JohnIce

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Uhh, they DO offer 26.5'' necks.
> 
> Their 6 strings are either 25.5 and 24.75, their 7-strings are 26.5 (old ones are 25.5), and their 8-strings are either 26.5 or 28.



He's talking about Warmoth, not Schecter


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oooh. I just woke up, my mind is scrambled right now. 



Allealex said:


> Seems like Schecter's finally listened to us LOL



I'm pretty sure they've been listening to us for the passed few years.


----------



## Stangstag

^^^^ I own that 8 string blackjack SLS and I can tell you that its a great guitar. Great sound and well-crafted.


----------



## Valnob

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Ark ! Putting a 8 string Solo headstock looks awful ! A avenger without the original headstock doesn't look good.


----------



## Allealex

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oooh. I just woke up, my mind is scrambled right now.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure they've been listening to us for the passed few years.



Didn't know these things existed, noyce


----------



## Robby the Robot

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> .




_Almost there_ That is a nice looking guitar though.


----------



## Valnob




----------



## Lorcan Ward

^I'll take 10 please.


----------



## NeglectedField

Unf. 

Schecter quality with the specs I like.


----------



## Quiet Coil

This is in no way intended to be a complaint, but Ibby and Schecter are literally flip-flopping. If that latest Banshee isn't Schecter's take on an Ibby Premium then I'll be the son of a motherless goat. This is...of course...not a bad thing  Just making it harder and harder to stick with Ibanez for my next few purchases.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I've said this a few times, but what if I told you a passive version and a 7-string version is also coming?


----------



## Robby the Robot

^Shut up and take my money?


----------



## Quiet Coil

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've said this a few times, but what if I told you a passive version and a 7-string version is also coming?


 
Yeah, a lot of people have been making the comparison (hard not to). The whole concept of offering multiple variations on a common platform seems like such an obviously great idea, it probably just took a solid decade+ to lay down a strong/broad enough manufacturing setup for it to be fiscall viable (and profitable).

EDIT: Too many wordz. Basically, Schecter is slowly incorporating all of the mods we guitgeeks would immediately apply to our brand new guitars.


----------



## Triple-J

Noisy Humbucker said:


> This is in no way intended to be a complaint, but Ibby and Schecter are literally flip-flopping. If that latest Banshee isn't Schecter's take on an Ibby Premium then I'll be the son of a motherless goat. This is...of course...not a bad thing  Just making it harder and harder to stick with Ibanez for my next few purchases.



The Banshee is less of a take on anything Ibanez are doing and more of a return to form really because Schecter were originally a custom shop and made flat topped superstrats all the time and when the Diamond series first came out in the late 90's the V1/V1-plus (and V7) was part of it but it wasn't very popular due to it's 80's shred stigma so they ditched it and chose to focus on their C shape instead.
Schecter Vault - V-1 PLUS (2001)V-1 PLUS (2001) - Schecter Guitar Research


----------



## Zado

Triple-J said:


> The Banshee is less of a take on anything Ibanez are doing and more of a return to form really because Schecter were originally a custom shop and made flat topped superstrats all the time and when the Diamond series first came out in the late 90's the V1/V1-plus (and V7) was part of it but it wasn't very popular due to it's 80's shred stigma so they ditched it and chose to focus on their C shape instead.
> Schecter Vault - V-1 PLUS (2001)V-1 PLUS (2001) - Schecter Guitar Research


I miss the V-1 so damn much


----------



## Quiet Coil

Triple-J said:


> The Banshee is less of a take on anything Ibanez are doing and more of a return to form really


 
I was thinking more along the lines of the natural bound body/maple bound board/plateless bolt-on/offset dots stuff, but I see your point. Either way it's a win in my book.


----------



## Forkface

Valnob said:


> Ark ! Putting a 8 string Solo headstock looks awful ! A avenger without the original headstock doesn't look good.



well, try putting 8 tuners inline though  (not saying it isnt doable, but it would be kinda weird )


----------



## MadYarpen

Forkface said:


> well, try putting 8 tuners inline though  (not saying it isnt doable, but it would be kinda weird )


Looks fine IMO: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...871.1073741842.228523443929627&type=1&theater


----------



## surfthealien

mnemonic said:


> Serious, I dont even need any more guitars but I will buy this if it exists.
> 
> The best part is, if it exists, I've got a pretty good chance of getting one since Schecter make left handed versions of almost everything. So its not like when I look at new ibanez's and say, "thats nice, but I'll *never* be able to own one."



This I love schecter for this reason. When do these new hipshot banshee's launch 2014 can't get here fast enough lol


----------



## Zado




----------



## surfthealien

Oh also is there any word on the sls getting dots or a blank board the specs are perfect except for that f'ing hideous ass skull inlay. That merrow sig looks sick btw.


----------



## Zado

Lach Rae Dawn said:


> I want a good green seven string. Ebony (no inlay) fretboard, string trough body (or hipshot)
> 
> But that green schecter above to me is hideous.
> 
> I would like a more emerald quilt burst.








well it's green quilt and seven


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

Zado said:


> well it's green quilt and seven



Well its got ugly binding.
Its got a floyd rose
and the fretboard looks to be rosewood. 

So partially there (other than those problems) I guess. Here's hoping to them offering more along the non-trem guitars of this color/finish.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

surfthealien said:


> Oh also is there any word on the sls getting dots or a blank board the specs are perfect except for that f'ing hideous ass skull inlay. That merrow sig looks sick btw.



...They changed the inlay MONTHS ago to dot ones.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So....
Uhm...






Am I seeing things, or are we looking at a 7-string PT?
Probably not, but hey, more hipshots.


----------



## Triple-J

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So....
> Uhm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I seeing things, or are we looking at a 7-string PT?
> Probably not, but hey, more hipshots.



I don't think that's a Hipshot because it doesn't have the rounded edges on the saddles and the outer part of the bridge that they typically have so I'm guessing it's something Schecter have come up with themselves either way a 7 string PT with super-rock pickups has pretty much won NAMM for me already.


----------



## Valnob

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So....
> Uhm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I seeing things, or are we looking at a 7-string PT?
> Probably not, but hey, more hipshots.



Probably high end one, with the schecter pickups (handwound ? i don't remember), could be made in usa for this one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Probably, but Schecter also uses the Superock pickups on their lower-end models.


----------



## Zado

I guess those are not the same as high end ones.For example japanese schecs are super rock II pupz


----------



## Zado

da seven


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Valnob

SLAP DA BASS 









The hardware on the damien looks so cool.


----------



## Wrecklyss

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So....
> Uhm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I seeing things, or are we looking at a 7-string PT?
> Probably not, but hey, more hipshots.



Looking at other details, my guess is a Solo 7 (though a 7 String PT would have me running to the nearest Schecter dealer if i had to crawl). 7 string Super Rocks is very exciting though!


----------



## Valnob

Wrecklyss said:


> Looking at other details, my guess is a Solo 7 (though a 7 String PT would have me running to the nearest Schecter dealer if i had to crawl). 7 string Super Rocks is very exciting though!



Nah, the solo has the toggle switch in the same place as a Les Paul, on the upper horn (even if it's not a horn  )


----------



## Zado

the lower horn still looks different from a regular pt though...maybe a flat top c-7?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Now that I'm looking at it, there seems to be a bit of an archtopy-ness to it.


----------



## Zado

+1 on that. And if you guys remember the pic posted here that got immediately deleted on schecter's facebook page,well think this model is pretty similar.A new series maybe?

btw I'd love to see more pics of this





natural finishes are great,maybe they will provide some other options..


----------



## Valnob

It could also be a Tempest 7, they picked the right angle for the pic, so we can't know for sure what that is.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm gonna go with Zado and say it's that satin'd-out 6-string on one of the earlier pages, just in 7-string form.


----------



## Zado

That pic is no longer in the topic too


----------



## Alex6534

God dammit, I need a new fixed bridge 7 around xmas but the look of these and Keith's 7 is just so tempting...SLS blue burst 7 or one of these, hmm.....


----------



## Zado

Schecter Solo shape changes again: from weirdo






to powa






to suckmeesp









Andtonsofotherstuff


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Maple...

Necked...

Basses...


----------



## Quiet Coil

Anyone hear/read what the neck profile on the Banshee-7's will be (standard or slim)? Maybe I'm blind but I don't recall having seen that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The 6 and 8 are slim, so I'd be surprised if the 7 isn't.

EDIT: Also, that Solo-6 is either a Damien Platinum or a sig model. Either way...


----------



## UltraParanoia

Valnob said:


> In This Moment - Chris Howorth sig. 2014


 
*SOLD.*


----------



## Stangstag

Zado said:


> +1 on that. And if you guys remember the pic posted here that got immediately deleted on schecter's facebook page,well think this model is pretty similar.A new series maybe?
> 
> btw I'd love to see more pics of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natural finishes are great,maybe they will provide some other options..



Holy shit, those look amazing


----------



## surfthealien

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...They changed the inlay MONTHS ago to dot ones.



According to the official website and every online retailer that I have checked it hasn't. I'm totally not trying to troll, I love my loomis but when I hear "no more lame ass inlays! Only dots! No more abalone!" I get excited go to the site and ams drum city etc... And I'm bummed out to see the inlays still there. If schecter has changed it months ago why does the schecter site say otherwise. I have provided a link below.

Blackjack SLS C-1 EX Baritone - Schecter Guitar Research


----------



## pedalcollector371

I really hate the dots inlays. They make them look like every other guitar in the world. The inlays have always been one of the coolest part of each different guitar, and dots? Well they're boring as ...., to be honest. I do like some of the new models I'm seeing, but I'm glad I have an older Schecter (yes, WITH ABALONE!). Literally all my music friends I show my guitar to think its damn sexy, and no one has bitched about the inlays or how it has abalone


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

I want a 006 body with a hipshot and direct mount pups. That would be amazing


----------



## Stangstag

surfthealien said:


> According to the official website and every online retailer that I have checked it hasn't. I'm totally not trying to troll, I love my loomis but when I hear "no more lame ass inlays! Only dots! No more abalone!" I get excited go to the site and ams drum city etc... And I'm bummed out to see the inlays still there. If schecter has changed it months ago why does the schecter site say otherwise. I have provided a link below.
> 
> Blackjack SLS C-1 EX Baritone - Schecter Guitar Research



I ordered and received a Blackjack SLS C-8 two months ago, and it has the new dot inlays. Im pretty sure they have stopped making the skull inlay version.


----------



## Zado

IIRC the change from skull to dots will be official in 2014


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

surfthealien said:


> According to the official website and every online retailer that I have checked it hasn't. I'm totally not trying to troll, I love my loomis but when I hear "no more lame ass inlays! Only dots! No more abalone!" I get excited go to the site and ams drum city etc... And I'm bummed out to see the inlays still there. If schecter has changed it months ago why does the schecter site say otherwise. I have provided a link below.



People have started getting dot inlay'd models. So far, the C-7, C-8, and several 6-string models have dot inlays. They may not all have them, but a good few of them do.



pedalcollector371 said:


> and dots? Well they're boring as ...., to be honest.


----------



## Valnob

Zado said:


>



Can someone read the letters on the truss rod cover ? (to see if it's a sig or a regular model).
This solo 6 looks cool.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zado said:


> to suckmeesp


 
Because the ESP Eclipse is totally original.


----------



## manu80

a PT 7 string? I'm sold. Still they'd remove the pick up rings.
That V looks cool too ...
Tough year to come...


----------



## Zado

MaxOfMetal said:


> Because the ESP Eclipse is totally original.


Nope but just the main target for the lp addicted metalheads



Btw it seems the pt7....is not a pt.At least that s wat a friend of mine got when asked schecter bout it. Now curious and disappointed


----------



## Triple-J

Zado said:


> Btw it seems the pt7....is not a pt.At least that s wat a friend of mine got when asked schecter bout it. Now curious and disappointed



I'm pretty sure it's just a PT archtop but due to the shape of the lower horn it could also be a slightly reworked version of the Tempest and seeing as 2014 means a return for the Avenger bringing back another one of their older shapes would make sense.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I still think it's a passive-loaded C-7 with a Hipshot. 

The picture is deleted, but there was a 6-string version posted a few weeks ago.


----------



## Zado

No idea...it could be everything,but schecter was clear about it bein a pt





that said,the first schecter comment is



> this is sure to be a top winner for 2014!!!!


now,this is for sure a biased statement,but honestly if the guitar wont deal something very new like a totally different body shape but will be just a simple C-1 in matte black,I dunno how could be possibly said that will be a top winner...well it could if sold for 150$.


But it had to be gloss black.



The only thing that would come to my mind would be a different take on this


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'd say it's either going to be a new, mid-priced series loaded with their budget Schecter passives to save some bucks (Maybe $250 - $500, could be a new Omen series), or a mid-highend series loaded with Schecter USA pickups.


----------



## Ben.Last

Siiigh

Get the rg8 now, like I've been planning on doing, or wait and see what, out of all this stuff, ends up being available in lefty versions??? Gaaaah!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I still think it's a passive-loaded C-7 with a Hipshot.
> 
> The picture is deleted, but there was a 6-string version posted a few weeks ago.



Could be...maybe a new version of the 007 with passives and a Hipshot? Or so I wish, anyways...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ben.Last said:


> Get the rg8 now, like I've been planning on doing, or wait and see what, out of all this stuff, ends up being available in lefty versions??? Gaaaah!



If Schecter released an 8-string Omen with the slim neck profile...


----------



## Xiphos68

Does anybody know the status of the possible Chris Poland (Megadeth, OHM) signature guitar?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Not sure. Zado is the one that's been keeping an eye on that.


----------



## Triple-J

The other thing Schecter said about that mystery model is "look how STEALTH this is!" I doubt they'd put words in caps for no reason so perhaps stealth is actually the name of a new series of guitars cause the fact that it's got no binding is matte black and has a basic control layout would suit the name plus most of the reveals so far have been from established series or reissues and I doubt they'd let a year pass without any new series being introduced at all.


----------



## Zado

Xiphos68 said:


> Does anybody know the status of the possible Chris Poland (Megadeth, OHM) signature guitar?


Chris talked 'bout a possible signature here iirc



but never heard anything in a while.It's sad,a CP model would have been really interesting


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It probably is the name of the series, but as we all know, Schecter's FB admin is a bit caps lock happy. 

But yeah, the guitar does have a bit of a "stealth" feel of it.


----------



## JustMac

Xiphos68 said:


> Does anybody know the status of the possible Chris Poland (Megadeth, OHM) signature guitar?



Doesn't he always play some golden Yamaha? I'm a huge CP fan and I didn't even know he was a Schecter artist. Cool idea though. That Tempest model would surely suit him well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

He did, but he switched to a SLS-esque Solo-6. Has a Floyd Rose and some other modifications.


----------



## icos211

pedalcollector371 said:


> I really hate the dots inlays. They make them look like every other guitar in the world. The inlays have always been one of the coolest part of each different guitar, and dots? Well they're boring as ...., to be honest. I do like some of the new models I'm seeing, but I'm glad I have an older Schecter (yes, WITH ABALONE!). Literally all my music friends I show my guitar to think its damn sexy, and no one has bitched about the inlays or how it has abalone



You have an opinion that is unpopular as hell on here, but one that I share. While offset dots and tangent function dots are a bit better(I'm getting the KM signature no matter what), I too am bored to tears with dot inlays. I have an SLS with the skull inlay, and I think it is A-OK, though I respect the company for switching due to market demand. I would take a blank board over all of them, but if there must be an inlay, I would at least like to be interested by it.

All that being said, tread lightly. Some get neg-happy when their tastes are refuted.


----------



## pedalcollector371

icos211 said:


> You have an opinion that is unpopular as hell on here, but one that I share. While offset dots and tangent function dots are a bit better(I'm getting the KM signature no matter what), I too am bored to tears with dot inlays. I have an SLS with the skull inlay, and I think it is A-OK, though I respect the company for switching due to market demand. I would take a blank board over all of them, but if there must be an inlay, I would at least like to be interested by it.
> 
> All that being said, tread lightly. Some get neg-happy when their tastes are refuted.



Yea I would rather have no inlay than dots. But to me the different inlays are kinda part of the character of the guitar. And I like something to look at with guitars, you know? Since I've posted that I asked a couple friends (even some who don't know guitars) what they thought about the inlays and abalone and they said they probably would have just passed it by at a music store. But, all that being said, and while I may not agree with the market, at least Schecter is listening to market demands


----------



## JohnIce

pedalcollector371 said:


> I really hate the dots inlays. They make them look like every other guitar in the world. The inlays have always been one of the coolest part of each different guitar, and dots? Well they're boring as ...., to be honest. I do like some of the new models I'm seeing, but I'm glad I have an older Schecter (yes, WITH ABALONE!). Literally all my music friends I show my guitar to think its damn sexy, and no one has bitched about the inlays or how it has abalone



You have a point there. If you spend a lot of time on the internet looking for 7's, like many on this forum do, you'll get bored pretty quickly. It's funny how most of this forum can get massive GAS for an average guitar _just_ because it has a limited finish  However, whenever I've had non-guitarist friends over (especially girls) my red hellraiser always gets the most attention. People who don't spend all day googling guitars tend to like shiny and gaudy ones more than classy, understated ones overall.

Not to mention you still get the "What, you have SEVEN strings?!?!?" reaction most of the time so the risk of someone saying "oh you've got a hellraiser, that's so boring" is very slim.


----------



## Zado

The pic of the lost leak






at least a small one.

The PT -like model must be part of the same collection I guess,they are too similar


----------



## Valnob

Zado said:


> The pic of the lost leak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least a small one.
> 
> The PT -like model must be part of the same collection I guess,they are too similar



Yeah, I think the same, maybe not the same model/body but definitely the same collection.


----------



## Zado

<3


----------



## Leuka

^ Well now I'm even more interested in Schecters 2014 releases!


----------



## Cheap Poison

I could mistake the first one for an ibanez from that angle.


----------



## Valnob

Zado said:


> <3



Same color as a sls (stbb), coil tap, but the 'tailpiece' makes me think of a hollowbody/335 style. + the pickups looks like Gretsch pickups.

So maybe a Corsair SLS or something like that.


or a Ultra SLS


----------



## Lorcan Ward

What!?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oooh, natural.


----------



## powerofze

What madness is this?!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Looks like a 13-piece neck with swamp ash wings and a trem to me.


----------



## Church2224

Schecteyones?


----------



## gunshow86de

Church2224 said:


> Schecteyones?



More like Schectacle Whip.


----------



## BucketheadRules

That last one... wow. Motherlickin' wow.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

drawnacrol said:


> What!?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

GOTY 2014 confirmed.


----------



## Forkface

is it me, or that last one looks like it has a maple board? 

EDIT: nvm, could be some kind of binding...


----------



## Zado

I can't promise I won't cry and have a boner at the same time when the catalog will be released


----------



## Robby the Robot

Very excited to see the full catalog for this year. That Scheyones looks really really awesome. Hopefully with noiseless springs. Lol


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Forkface said:


> is it me, or that last one looks like it has a maple board?
> 
> EDIT: nvm, could be some kind of binding...



Speckling says maple board to me


----------



## Valnob

Some other sexy headstocks.

The blue one makes me think of the blue pic on the top of thid page. I can't read the truss rod cover, but it could be the same guitar.


----------



## Zado

It says "standard",or at least that's what I can see.


But that needs to be a fookin STILETTO!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Those are Stargazers. It says on the truss rod. 

Which means... Holy shit, colored Stargazers. 

EDIT: Look all the way in the left. Is that a 00X horn?


----------



## Zado

*-* blue and green stargazer


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Also, it looks like they replaced the old Stargazer stock with the old Stiletto-6 stock.


----------



## Zado

not sure if those are stargazers,the inlays are different


----------



## Robby the Robot

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> EDIT: Look all the way in the left. Is that a 00X horn?



I want to say it is but that curve makes me want to say otherwise. I say this staring at my 007 right now.

EDIT: That actually might be another Stargazer. The horns on these and the 006/007's look kind of similar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Where's that from?

And it's possibly a higher-end Stargazer model.


----------



## Zado

schecter FB page,this one precisely


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Guess that's the one I thought was a 007. 

And I'm searching around their page. I don't see them being posted.


----------



## Robby the Robot

^Looks like my EDIT got ninja'd.  The Stargazer and the 006/007 models do have similar horns, but the horns of the 00x's have a contour within the horn, if that makes sense.


----------



## Robby the Robot

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Guess that's the one I thought was a 007.
> 
> And I'm searching around their page. I don't see them being posted.



Horn on the Stargazer:







Horn on the 007:






Hope that helps


----------



## Triple-J

Well the Stargazer and 007 are pretty much the same body shape (both are based on the Rickenbacker 400 series) the only difference being the Stargazer is flat topped and has solid edges and the 00 series is an archtop.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Thats why it confused me at first. The one in the picture before looked like the Terry Corso sig.


----------



## Zado




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Black guitars?

Schecter turning into Ibanez confirmed.


----------



## Zado

They still need crappy stock pups


----------



## UltraParanoia

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, it looks like they replaced the old Stargazer stock with the old Stiletto-6 stock.


 
I really liked the Stargazer, they played great!


----------



## Zado

Keep an eye on DCGL site guys




some 2014 protos incoming


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Look at all dat gas, doe. 

I guess the Stargazers we saw were part of the Stargazer Elite line?


----------



## Negav

So the KM-7 isn't the only transwhite? This looks interesting. Although I'm more hooked for the banshee 7 stringer. If it does come in purple either flame or quilted I'll be all over it. Stargazer...Crimsonburst... I can't wait to see those prototypes.


----------



## Cybin

Hellraiser hybrid is on DCGL. 

Schecter DIAMOND SERIES PROTOTYPE Hellraiser Hybrid C-7FR Trans White 2014 7-String Electric Guitar


----------



## Zado

It looks really nice,the shape is more maus/banshee oriented and still I'm liking the c-1 regular shape more,but the guitar is cool nontheless



here's the ITM signature,great looking imho




that 12th fret inlay tho


----------



## Ben.Last

Zado said:


> that 12th fret inlay tho



Eh. I've seen people get worse inlays on their customs only to have them drooled over by tons of people on here.


----------



## Valnob

I want to see that solo 6 atx in vampire red satin !


----------



## Valnob

This C-7 FR Hellraiser Hybrid, well the horn doesn't appeal me at all.
Me no likey thr shape ! but the pups...


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

If that's available in 6 string variation, I will buy it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Most likely will be.

And damn, it looks fabulous.


----------



## kevdes93

Looks.so good.


----------



## LLink2411

My sensors are detecting a lack of abalone captain.

Full speed ahead.


----------



## Surveyor 777

That IS nice. I like the deeper cutaway - easier to get at all the frets. I like the inlays - the combo of the dots & the 12th fret inlay - that makes it easier for me to pick out the 12th fret really quick. That body binding looks nice, too. And that color - .

Oh yeah, the body & headstock matching - that's one thing that irritated me about the RG1527M. SO if Schecter could get a maple board on this....


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

What I really am waiting for is a 7 string Bigsby equipped Schecter Stargazer.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I don't even think Bigsby makes a 7-string bridge.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I don't even think Bigsby makes a 7-string bridge.



I know, but hawt dayum I'm waiting for it.


----------



## Valnob

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I don't even think Bigsby makes a 7-string bridge.



nope, they don't


----------



## Zado

The hybrid features slim body,sls neck, compound radius.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Schecter trying to get dat Ibanez AND Jackson market.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Zado said:


> The hybrid features slim body,sls neck, compound radius.


Erh...has a few too many things in common with the KM-7 (at a glance anyway). Fixed variation will probably be a tune-o, and of course there's the active pickups but....
Ah, I'm not going to complain. The more the merrier.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The fixed bridge is going to be hipshot. 

It also had slightly different inlays, EMGs, pickup rings, a gloss finish, non-reverse stock, but we don't know what body wood/neck wood it'll have. It'll most likely be mahog/mahog if it's a Hellrasier.

By the looks of things, it'll be a hybrid between an SLS, Hellraiser, and Banshee.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Schecter trying to get dat Ibanez AND Jackson market.


And sort of ESP too: write "Horizon" on that and it's totally possible

I'd love a flat top model from this,would take the place of a SL2 in my heart


----------



## sell2792

UltraParanoia said:


> I really liked the Stargazer, they played great!



They absolutely need to make an updated version of these.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well, there's your updated Stargazer up above. 

Plus, holy shit, that Ultra.

EDIT: Oh sweet motherf_u_cking titty f_u_ck...






THE ATXs HAVE BLANK FREBOARDS NOW! F_U_CK ME SIDEWAYS THATS AWESOME!


----------



## UltraParanoia

Zado said:


> here's the ITM signature,great looking imho


 

SHUT UP & TAKE MY MONEY!


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

dammit. i want a 006 and 007 with hipshots and direct mount pups. dont give a &#402;uck what pups, cuz im gonna put bkps in em anyway. but dammit i want it!!!


----------



## Zado

I d have loved to see that solo with the new shape


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

There's a new Solo shape?


----------



## powerofze

The hellraiser hybrid.......................GAS


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> There's a new Solo shape?


I consider this being somehow a new shape




it might be the perspective,but looks way more similar to a real LP than the current solo


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Now that you mention it, that Solo does look more straight than offset... I prefer it.


----------



## Quiet Coil

The "new" solo shape makes it look like every other lp knock-off. I always preferred the Eclipse myself, but the 42mm nuts on both Schecter and ESP 6's kick them out of the running for me anyway.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Nothing will beat the original Eclipse for me, but if they go for the non-offset Solo, I'd be all over it. I love guitars with Florentine cutaways.


----------



## Zado

Well the gibson style gives the solo that distinctive large-retro look a LP stiled instrument needs imho.The current solo looks very "shreddy" with the winding modern appearance,but not as fat and massive as a metal oriented guitar would need,I guess 

EDIT: ok that one played by Garza is a proto for the Solo II,looks like a great idea


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

The body on that atx looks like ash


----------



## Taylor

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


----------



## Zado

UltraParanoia said:


> SHUT UP & TAKE MY MONEY!


someone already bought it 






NO WORDS.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

SICK!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

COOL


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MY PANT'S CANT HANDLE THIS BONER RIGHT NOW GOOD F_U_CKING GOD


----------



## Valnob

Zado said:


> someone already bought it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO WORDS.



The theory about Schecter taking over Ibanez's market is confirming at each new teaser !
Does anyone remember the Ibanez MTM1 red ?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> MY PANT'S CANT HANDLE THIS BONER RIGHT NOW GOOD F_U_CKING GOD



WHAT PANTS?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Valnob




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh man, if there was a Damien Platinum that wasn't the C4/C5 shape, I'd be all over it.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Valnob said:


> The theory about Schecter taking of Ibanez's market is confirming at each new teaser !
> Does anyone remember the Ibanez MTM1 red ?


My thoughts exactly, minus the gaudy inlay. Definitely not a bad thing. It'll be interesting to see if Ibby's 2014 lineup can hold a candle to all of these new Schechters (hope so, still prefer Ibanez to Schecter).


----------



## Skullet

Valnob said:


> The theory about Schecter taking of Ibanez's market is confirming at each new teaser !
> Does anyone remember the Ibanez MTM1 red ?



Yep i see it everyday  curious to see schecters take on it


----------



## Zado

Valnob said:


> The theory about Schecter taking over Ibanez's market is confirming at each new teaser !
> Does anyone remember the Ibanez MTM1 red ?


You mean we are seein people bashing ibanez very soon then? 



> My thoughts exactly, minus the gaudy inlay. Definitely not a bad thing. It'll be interesting to see if Ibby's 2014 lineup can hold a candle to all of these new Schechters (hope so, still prefer Ibanez to Schecter)


I'm sure ESP has something terrific in mind to ruin schecter party


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Only way Ibanez would impress me is if they introduce a 35'' Soundgear 5-string with EMG routes or more baritones. Same for ESP.


----------



## Zado

Bareknucle loaded E-II horizon fanned frets ?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Maybe to the rest of SSO.


----------



## Quiet Coil

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Only way Ibanez would impress me is if they introduce a 35'' Soundgear 5-string with EMG routes or more baritones. Same for ESP.


This is neither here nor there but my Ibby EDB405 has a 35" scale  it'd been nice to see the Ergodyne series make a comeback...holy off-topic batman.

Anywho, haven't seen anything that'd knock the KM-7 from the top of my list yet...


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Maybe to the rest of SSO.


That's for sure




a fanned fret schecter would be impossibly awesome


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Noisy Humbucker said:


> This is neither here nor there but my Ibby EDB405 has a 35" scale



I considered the Ergo, but I couldn't find a single one so I just decided to go Schecter or Spector for a 5-string.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

How many new models are Schecter releasing next year!!!? I can't wait to see the full catalgoue.


----------



## Valnob

drawnacrol said:


> How many new models are Schecter releasing next year!!!? I can't wait to see the full catalgoue.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


>


----------



## Forkface

they posted this "new update for 2014"





not really a new model (afaik that's the banshee 6 that has been out for a while), but it is a reassurance of how good that looks


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The 2013 versions have a quilted top. The new ones will have flame maple tops, it looks like.


----------



## Zado

the active banshee already features flamed top


also by this vid
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=586334651413980
you can notice a banshee loaded with metal EMGs,a yellow solo special and the magnificent solo II


----------



## XeoFLCL

Valnob said:


> This C-7 FR Hellraiser Hybrid, well the horn doesn't appeal me at all.
> Me no likey thr shape ! but the pups...



Two words:

How much? 


alternatively...

What colors?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Looks like the FR-equipped one will be $1000. Wonder how much the Hipshot one will be? Maybe $850 - $900? 

And by the looks of things: trans white, trans black, and possibly more colors.


----------



## Key_Maker

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The 2013 versions have a quilted top. The new ones will have flame maple tops, it looks like.



Nah, the passive version (SD pickups) has quilted top while the active has flame top, so no major change in the 6 string banshees.

I must say though that they are a killer guitar


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Could have sworn the active ones were quilt also. Whoops.


----------



## Ben.Last

Zado said:


> m sure ESP has something terrific in mind to ruin schecter party



it's the same company; why would they ruin their party?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Cockblocking autofellatio?


----------



## Leuka

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Cockblocking autofellatio?



This would be a perfect name for a cybergrind band.


----------



## Wrecklyss

Looks like 2014 will be Schecter's year.



They have more to offer a more diverse group of players


----------



## Toxin

Wrecklyss said:


> Looks like 2014 will be Schecter's year.
> 
> 
> 
> They have more to offer a more diverse group of players



You've already seen the catalog?
They still do not offer top end 7 strings(only one-offs, not series I meant)...Only low to mid level.
Altough I've played one USA made semi-hollow bolt-on maple neck Schecter 7 string and it was...so so Carvin territory sound and price-wise I would say...~1500$ guitar...not 2000


----------



## Zado

Ben.Last said:


> it's the same company; why would they ruin their party?


well in 2010 they did with this


----------



## Pikka Bird

Valnob said:


> The theory about Schecter taking over Ibanez's market is confirming at each new teaser !
> Does anyone remember the Ibanez MTM1 red ?



Well, before that there was:


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Toxin said:


> You've already seen the catalog?
> They still do not offer top end 7 strings(only one-offs, not series I meant)...Only low to mid level.
> Altough I've played one USA made semi-hollow bolt-on maple neck Schecter 7 string and it was...so so Carvin territory sound and price-wise I would say...~1500$ guitar...not 2000



The Schecter USA production 7 I played at Musikmesse put nearly every guitar there to shame. It was almost/if not on the same level as some of the masterworks 7s I've played which is really saying something.


----------



## Toxin

You mean one-off custom shop(like ones on drumcityguitarland.com)?
Because there are no production USA models.
Probably I just got a lemon(


----------



## Valnob

Ben.Last said:


> it's the same company; why would they ruin their party?



Intern competition does exist !


----------



## Wrecklyss

Toxin said:


> You've already seen the catalog?
> They still do not offer top end 7 strings(only one-offs, not series I meant)...Only low to mid level.
> Altough I've played one USA made semi-hollow bolt-on maple neck Schecter 7 string and it was...so so Carvin territory sound and price-wise I would say...~1500$ guitar...not 2000



Schecter Diamond series guitars are and always were a working man's guitar. Their premium end is the customs, although it will be exciting to see what becomes of the new USA production instruments. I would choose a Schecter over an Ibanez just because they offer more choices as far as body wood, neck wood, fingerboard wood, pickups, bridges, and finishes. I don't want to be stuck with a basswood body, pickups not worth keeping, bolt neck, and a rosewood fretboard. Now that Schecter is starting to realize what guitarist want aesthetically, i think they will be featured in many NGDs of the next year.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Toxin said:


> You've already seen the catalog?
> They still do not offer top end 7 strings(only one-offs, not series I meant)...Only low to mid level.



Uhhhh, might wanna put more research into that.


----------



## Church2224

People keep forgetting Schecter makes USA Made guitars...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

IT DOESN'T COUNT BECAUSE _*REASONS!*_



Toxin said:


> Because there are no production USA models.



THEY HAVE A LINE CALLED THE "USA PRODUCTION SERIES." 


EDIT: FVCK YEAH CAPSLOCK


----------



## Chrisjd

Wrecklyss said:


> Schecter Diamond series guitars are and always were a working man's guitar. Their premium end is the customs, although it will be exciting to see what becomes of the new USA production instruments. I would choose a Schecter over an Ibanez just because they offer more choices as far as body wood, neck wood, fingerboard wood, pickups, bridges, and finishes. I don't want to be stuck with a basswood body, pickups not worth keeping, bolt neck, and a rosewood fretboard. Now that Schecter is starting to realize what guitarist want aesthetically, i think they will be featured in many NGDs of the next year.



Agreed, they're far more compelling than anything ibanez is doing. Ever since I joined this forum a few years ago I've been amazed at the ibanez fanboism. I realize we all appreciate different qualities in a guitar but I just don't understand the hardcore ibanez preference when the equivalent ESP and Schecter is just a far better guitar with more standard options and a lower price tag.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ibbys have a pretty terrible resale value, so it's easier to get their higher end guitars for cheap used, which is why I like them.


----------



## Toxin

wow, my bad
when did they start production USA series?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

In January.


----------



## Zado

Plain awesome stuff too,btw


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hipshots n' Duncans.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Hipshots n' Duncans.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Looks like we're gonna get us a few more Tempests next year, and not only the Hellraiser Hybrid.



> FLASHBACK FRIDAY! Our longstanding TEMPEST CUSTOM.
> The TEMPEST was debuted in 1996 as a Custom Shop model and was one of the original DIAMOND SERIES guitars released in 1998. The guitar has been a mainstay in our line, in various configurations. *This guitar will return in several 2014 'Collections'.* The photo shown is a 2003 TEMPEST CUSTOM


----------



## Xaios

Chrisjd said:


> Agreed, they're far more compelling than anything ibanez is doing. Ever since I joined this forum a few years ago I've been amazed at the ibanez fanboism. I realize we all appreciate different qualities in a guitar but I just don't understand the hardcore ibanez preference when the equivalent ESP and Schecter is just a far better guitar with more standard options and a lower price tag.



As a self-proclaimed Ibanez fanboi, you won't get any argument from me that other companies offer both more options and more competitive pricing. However, the feel of an Ibanez is something that no other production brand has managed to replicate for me. Personally, a good Ibanez is just so much nicer to play than any other production instrument.


----------



## Zado

that's a matter of preference  I personally feel that those features causing players to become ibanez fanboys are more or less the same keepin me away from the brand


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'd have to agree. I hate flat necks. I need round ones. Schecter has both fat and thin necks, but still have a round profile to them.

And I'm not sure how solid the Edge Zero IIs are, but the Floyd Rose 1000 units that Schecter (and ESP and Jackson) use are extremely solid, not to mention they're using real Hipshots, EMGs, and Duncan. You can always replace the parts on Ibanez, but since the Schecters don't really need parts to be replaced, it's less work on my part.


----------



## Zado

Also,ibanez is not producing an A-7 model 


and a mayo 



and a satin red bitch 



and a 'paul 


and a blue stargazer


----------



## DanakinSkywalker




----------



## BrailleDecibel

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Looks like we're gonna get us a few more Tempests next year, and not only the Hellraiser Hybrid.



Very awesome news indeed...oh pleeeaaaase let one of them be a 7-string.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

According to their FB page, the Stargazers will have the JB/'59 set. I never knew Duncan offered those Filtertron-style pickups on humbuckers?


----------



## Zado

They don't the only filtertron pups duncan makes are 
Filtertron for Gretsch - Seymour Duncan Custom Shop

and I'm pretty sure they are not converting some classic models into that just for schec


----------



## feraledge

Well I didn't expect to be giving Schecter serious thought, but the 2014 stuff seriously looks like there's some promising stuff here. 
The Banshee got me in the door, but there are a few others worth sticking around for. 
Congrats to Schecter for taking a nod from the rampant criticisms and for making some guitar necks that don't look like they were designed by Affliction.


----------



## Black Mamba

Schecter Custom Shop Factory Tour:

Factory Tour: Schecter Custom Shop#


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Black Mamba said:


> Schecter Custom Shop Factory Tour:
> 
> Factory Tour: Schecter Custom Shop#



Awesome slideshow!! Needs more 7 strings.

That stack of KOA!!!


----------



## Acrid

Black Mamba said:


> Schecter Custom Shop Factory Tour:
> 
> Factory Tour: Schecter Custom Shop#



Thanks for the link that was awesome.


----------



## jeleopard

Stop making it so hard to hate you, Schecter!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

You know, I used to say "I'd like Schecter more if it weren't for all the abalone and ridiculous inlays," but now that they're releasing more and more models without them, I kinda think I was wrong. I... dislike them less, I guess?

I'll like them if they release a KM8, though.

Are you reading this, Schecter?

RELEASE A KM8.


----------



## Robby the Robot

Zado said:


> Also,ibanez is not producing an A-7 model



This. So much. As much I love Ibanez, the two Schecter 7s have convinced me Schecter and other companies make quality products. Because of the hellraiser line people sleep on the rest of the 7s Schecter has made. My 007 and A-7+ are some of the best stuff I've played to date.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I honestly think the Hellraisers are better than people make them out to be. They're huge slabs of mahogany so they're pretty much Les Pauls in superstrat form. If you get passed the abalone (or get the black one, which has pearl binding), you'd have a really solid instrument.

...Shit, now I'm defending the Hellraiser line.


----------



## Shask

Ive had a black Hellraiser C7 for several years now. I dont get the hate really. It is a big fat deep sounding guitar with a little outline around it in silver. Nothing crazy or out there. I think the red ones are worse, but I only buy black guitars anyways


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Only think i didn't like about my C-7 Hellraiser was the:
Gloss finish which can be easily changed to satin
EMG 707s which could now be changed to a Nazgul/Sentient set which IMO would be much better in it
I want to say the frets wore away quickly but I played the hell out of the guitar for 2-3 years so thats to be expected.

Apart from that it was a great guitar. My C-1 custom was great for the price too. Really good fretwork, very stable tuning, high build quality for a mass made guitar. Only sold it because I wanted bigger frets and a 25.5" scale.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah, I will admit the red Hellraiser is... pretty damn ugly. That, and the EC-1000 in black cherry, are the two guitars that got me to hate transparent red finishes. The white and black one, though.


----------



## Zado

Black Mamba said:


> Schecter Custom Shop Factory Tour:
> 
> Factory Tour: Schecter Custom Shop#


I feel SO bad for not being there right now bringin beers to anyone.



> You know, I used to say "I'd like Schecter more if it weren't for all the abalone and ridiculous inlays," but now that they're releasing more and more models without them, I kinda think I was wrong. I... dislike them less, I guess?
> 
> I'll like them if they release a KM8, though.
> 
> Are you reading this, Schecter?
> 
> RELEASE A KM8.


Iremember reading somewhere about a possible KM8 model,ut i'm not sure



> ...Shit, now I'm defending the Hellraiser line.


my hella read you,now blushing


> This. So much. As much I love Ibanez, the two Schecter 7s have convinced me Schecter and other companies make quality products. Because of the hellraiser line people sleep on the rest of the 7s Schecter has made. My 007 and A-7+ are some of the best stuff I've played to date.


those are two damn fine instruments,quality and look wise.The 007 model was the one that made me love schecter years ago,and the A series.....



...well give me something like this fairly priced and I can die happily


----------



## Black Mamba

Acrid said:


> Thanks for the link that was awesome.


 
No problem, dude!


----------



## Zado

let's post two fancy beauties from the factory tour some may have not seen (don't ask me how,I'm just secretly necrobumping)

first,this is kinda old model,but the top is stunning for its price,really





Second,this is supposed to be the stargazer standard or some kind of proto.Very cool nontheless





also please notice,behind the apparently satisfied tobey maguire-lookin guy, the same model in green(which is sexy) and a new model similar to a rickenbacker 620


----------



## Wrecklyss

^^is that lens refraction, or does that model have a slight fan to it? The bridge and nut seem to be going in opposite angles of each other and the frets seem to fan out a bit. Could just be photo distortion mixed with wishful thinking


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

That is lens refraction.


----------



## sell2792

I'd love to see some new Tempests. God, a Tempest SLS or Blackjack ATX with a proper Hitshot bridge would be wonderful


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

sell2792 said:


> I'd love to see some new Tempests. God, a Tempest SLS or Blackjack ATX with a proper Hitshot bridge would be wonderful



YES.


----------



## Pikka Bird

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> According to their FB page, the Stargazers will have the JB/'59 set. I never knew Duncan offered those Filtertron-style pickups on humbuckers?



It's just a cover. A Filtertron _style_ cover, not a genuine one or a direct replica. You can get plenty of pickups with these covers, so it'd not surprise me if Schec (being a rather important customer) had SD put them on regular humbucker sets.

edit: What's that headstock on the neck to the far left in this picture?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That's what I meant to say "Filtertron-style covers", not "pickups."


----------



## Pikka Bird

^All is forgiven. I hope they make the option for those covers open to the general public too. Not that I'd probably ever buy a set, but on principle I like a company that offers varation.


----------



## Zado

Pikka Bird said:


> It's just a cover. A Filtertron _style_ cover, not a genuine one or a direct replica. You can get plenty of pickups with these covers, so it'd not surprise me if Schec (being a rather important customer) had SD put them on regular humbucker sets.
> 
> edit: What's that headstock on the neck to the far left in this picture?


c7/8 headstock


----------



## Pikka Bird

Zado said:


> c7/8 headstock



On repeat viewings, I think you may be right. I think my eye was thrown off because the wave is hidden, so I was imagining a completely different shape for some reason.


----------



## Zado

Pikka Bird said:


> On repeat viewings, I think you may be right. I think my eye was thrown off because the wave is hidden, so I was imagining a completely different shape for some reason.


Yeah at first I figured out a caparison stiled headstock too,that'd be too sexy


----------



## Zado

I see a good old stiled headstock there


----------



## mnemonic

oh shit yes, i was worried they would put the wrong headstock on there.


----------



## Zado

also,it looks reversed like the original a-7


----------



## Forkface

YES. this thread needed an update 
and that looks niceeee.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Oh. HELL. Yes.  I was looking at a UV70p as my next 7, but now I'm not so sure anymore...


----------



## Zado

You want THIS





and so I


----------



## Valnob

Schecter transparent pickups !


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> I see a good old stiled headstock there


----------



## Robby the Robot

Zado said:


> You want THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and so I




Then you're all ought to be jealous of I.


----------



## Blackbog3

http://www.schecterguitars.com/Image/CustomShop/CONTOURED-EXOTIC-TOP-MAIN-1-LG.jpg

I just ruined my shorts.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## CloudAC

Im really glad some companies are shifting towards hipshots, by far the comfiest non-floating bridge in production guitars that ive had experience with.


----------



## Xaios

Blackbog3 said:


> http://www.schecterguitars.com/Image/CustomShop/CONTOURED-EXOTIC-TOP-MAIN-1-LG.jpg
> 
> I just ruined my shorts.
> 
> 
> _Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_



Guitar, I dub thee...

"Schectuhr"


----------



## Insinfier

S...Superock Monstertone.


----------



## Zado

Insinfier said:


> S...Superock Monstertone.


not the same as those in low end diamond series,don't worry  same for the monstertone and superrock in japanese schecs,same name but different pup allaround


Schecter low end pups are crazy good for the guitar price nontheless


----------



## Insinfier

Oh? Is there a history there? It just struck me as a rather odd name, like "Super Exciting Fun Toy" you might see on the box of some Chinese knockoff toy. 

Maybe it's actually cool in another language and just looks or sounds bad in English. 

Either way, that guitar looks amazing.


----------



## Zado

Insinfier said:


> Oh? Is there a history there? It just struck me as a rather odd name, like "Super Exciting Fun Toy" you might see on the box of some Chinese knockoff toy.
> 
> Maybe it's actually cool in another language and just looks or sounds bad in English.
> 
> Either way, that guitar looks amazing.


oh that was the point,I didn't get it 

yep USA schecs look actually very cool


----------



## 59Bassman

Hnnnnnnnggg


----------



## Wrecklyss

Those look very much like the work of Dave Schecter's old partner. wonder if they have the half-hex neck heel too, or if Dave and Tom (Anderson, that is) are working together again.


----------



## Pikka Bird

Insinfier said:


> Maybe it's actually cool in another language and just looks or sounds bad in English.



Yeah, the Japanese have a strange fascination with English "power words".


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Can't wait for Schecter to introduce their new line of 7 and 8 string pickups called the Very Metals.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Xaios said:


> Guitar, I dub thee...
> 
> "Schectuhr"



Schecter has been building guitars like this for longer than Suhr has even been around.


----------



## HaloHat

Insinfier said:


> Oh? Is there a history there? It just struck me as a rather odd name, like "Super Exciting Fun Toy" you might see on the box of some Chinese knockoff toy.
> 
> Maybe it's actually cool in another language and just looks or sounds bad in English.
> 
> Either way, that guitar looks amazing.



Yes history there . The "Super Rock" pick ups in my old C1 Exotic are sweet as can be. I will buy a set of the 7 string Schecter Super Rocks [or other new 7 string pick ups at their website] when they start selling them in 2014. The thing that surprised me is the Ohm ratings on the Super Rock vs the other "hotter" pick ups they are offering soon, because the Super Rocks in my old C1 Exotic were pretty damn hot, in a good way and very articulate. Must be something to those giant slug magnets ha. The bridge Super Rock is in the right compartment of the case lol. D-Sonic rules bridge.





I like the possible 7 string version of this headstock in an Avenger etc. but this shape has been around since before Schecter was started. This is from a 1967ish Teisco I had a few years ago. Best neck profile ever too. Note the zero fret from back in the day ha.


----------



## Zado

the avenger body shape is not 100% original too,I remember some brand havin somehow an identical shape (not siggi braun,those were made after the a-1 model i think).

No idea if the ESP strat headstock came before the avenger one too






btw,talkin bout headstock,it'd be interesting to see something new from schecter on that side....for instance







I tried to blend the jackson and the esp headstocks while keepin the "wave" on the upper c-1 one...


----------



## Triple-J

The Schecter Avenger/revenger shape began as a custom model for J. Yuenger of White Zombie and the body and headstock are based off the Teisco Spectrum 5, for anyone who's interested he goes into detail about it and all the guitars amps and fx he used with White Zombie in this rig rundown. jyuenger » Gear ( You Asked For It )


----------



## cardinal

Schecter Avenger looks like a BC Rich Mockingbird flipped upside down.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Triple-J said:


> The Schecter Avenger/revenger shape began as a custom model for J. Yuenger of White Zombie and the body and headstock are based off the Teisco Spectrum 5, for anyone who's interested he goes into detail about it and all the guitars amps and fx he used with White Zombie in this rig rundown. jyuenger » Gear ( You Asked For It )



Pretty much this. If you look at a Teisco Spectrum 5 and the Avenger, you'll see their silhouettes are nearly identical, but the Schecter has longer horns.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Zado said:


> the avenger body shape is not 100% original too,I remember some brand havin somehow an identical shape (not siggi braun,those were made after the a-1 model i think).
> 
> No idea if the ESP strat headstock came before the avenger one too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw,talkin bout headstock,it'd be interesting to see something new from schecter on that side....for instance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to blend the jackson and the esp headstocks while keepin the "wave" on the upper c-1 one...


Siggi Braun did make the shape first.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

And Teisco beat them both by over 3 decades.


----------



## Wrecklyss

cardinal said:


> Schecter Avenger looks like a BC Rich Mockingbird flipped upside down.



i noticed this too when i had one of each


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And Teisco beat them both by over 3 decades.


----------



## Forkface

so, random browsing in sweetwater, found this

Schecter BlackJack SLS Avenger FR-S - Aquaburst | Sweetwater.com

please just let it be perfect.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Aquaburst!!!??? OMG! OMG!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Schecter trying to get the Periphery crowd.


----------



## Zado

it's masturbation time!


> Schecter trying to get the Periphery crowd.


and carvin afecionados too


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Schecter trying to get the Periphery crowd.


I include myself there
Mmm you know me very well. Don't you?

Now if they did this like a new A7 series I would buy 20 of them


----------



## themike

I really dig the Riot shape - if they did it in a higher quality line with less bats I think it'd do well for em.


----------



## Quiet Coil

themike said:


> I really dig the Riot shape - if they did it in a higher quality line with less bats I think it'd do well for em.


 
Heck yeah, the Riot 8 was a thing of beauty, love to see them re-release it with different specs.


----------



## HaloHat

themike said:


> I really dig the Riot shape - if they did it in a higher quality line with less bats I think it'd do well for em.



 

I would especially like to see Schecter steal some of the Burl tops and Wenge neck pieces from the RIOT bass guitar production line and use them on the 7 string models.

One other Schecter thing - They never did a 7 string version of the Devil Custom, a shape I really like a lot as well. I could live without the head stock "horns" [DCGL had a one off Devil Custom with a more 3+3 LP type head stock that looked good] but if they had to come along to get a 7 string version of the Devil Custom then I'd deal with it ha. Schecter did 6 string FR and hard tails and 8 string versions with one and two pick ups etc. but no 7 string, which I would have bought FR or hard tail. Still would if they offered one with the 12th only inlay on an ebony board, 3pc maple set neck, passive Schecter Super Rocks or one of the new 2014 Schecter pick ups and of course the 26.5" scale. That would be a killer axe. No abalone binding! lol.


----------



## Triple-J

I'd like to see a Devil 7 string too but I think the fact it hasn't happened is down to Schecter having a thing about making those sorts of shapes as 7's cause they've never made a Scorpion 7 or bothered to revamp/reissue the Tempest 7 and the Solo 7 was limited edition only and apart from the Avenger & 007 they've had a habit of sticking to the C shape too much.


----------



## Forkface

themike said:


> I really dig the Riot shape - if they did it in a higher quality line with less bats I think it'd do well for em.



yeah, i dig the Riot too. Something like this





or even this (wishful thinking)
http://www.schecterguitars.com/CustomShop/97/RIOT-6-REDWOOD-BURL.aspx


----------



## celticelk

Triple-J said:


> I'd like to see a Devil 7 string too but I think the fact it hasn't happened is down to Schecter having a thing about making those sorts of shapes as 7's cause they've never made a Scorpion 7 or bothered to revamp/reissue the Tempest 7 and the Solo 7 was limited edition only and apart from the Avenger & 007 they've had a habit of sticking to the C shape too much.



Man, I would totally buy a new Tempest 7. Even if it was black and had active pickups.


----------



## JoeuJGM

HaloHat said:


> One other Schecter thing - They never did a 7 string version of the Devil Custom, a shape I really like a lot as well. I could live without the head stock "horns" [DCGL had a one off Devil Custom with a more 3+3 LP type head stock that looked good] but if they had to come along to get a 7 string version of the Devil Custom then I'd deal with it ha. Schecter did 6 string FR and hard tails and 8 string versions with one and two pick ups etc. but no 7 string, which I would have bought FR or hard tail. Still would if they offered one with the 12th only inlay on an ebony board, 3pc maple set neck, passive Schecter Super Rocks or one of the new 2014 Schecter pick ups and of course the 26.5" scale. That would be a killer axe. No abalone binding! lol.



I'd buy a 7 string Devil in a heartbeat... my red Devil Custom is one of the sexiest guitars I've ever seen in person, upper fret access is pretty damn good as well. I can attest to the headstock being obnoxious too, I've accidentally hit it a couple times, and each time I had a mini heart attack fearing that I had broken a horn off 

I can't wait until I start gigging soon so I can inevitably knock it into other things and have more panic attacks...


----------



## sell2792

*Drools*


----------



## MetalBuddah

Hopefully this links correctly.....

Looks like Loomis is playing a modified version of his signature. This time it is gloss black and has what appear to be EMG 57/66.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=722002521161783


----------



## albertc

Oh man. If they made a production version of that light blue Avenger I'd buy 100000 of them. Sick headstock and body 10/10


----------



## Zado

gloss black and maple board? looks like a banshee too


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MetalBuddah said:


> Hopefully this links correctly.....
> 
> Looks like Loomis is playing a modified version of his signature. This time it is gloss black and has what appear to be EMG 57/66.
> [/URL]





Zado said:


> gloss black and maple board? looks like a banshee too


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


Wassup Weebay.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Oh my forking God I need that thing.



themike said:


> I really dig the Riot shape - if they did it in a higher quality line with less bats I think it'd do well for em.




It works really well as an 8, too.






Minus the inlays, of course. Ugh.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Oh my forking God I need that thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It works really well as an 8, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minus the inlays, of course. Ugh.


Inlays look pretty tops to me.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Then boy howdy, does Schecter have a great selection of guitars just for you!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

They sure do.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

*Is going to be that guy*

If that had a 28'' scale neck I'd be all over that.


----------



## that short guy

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> *Is going to be that guy*
> 
> If that had a 28'' scale neck I'd be all over that.


 

Don't all of their 8's have 28'' necks now?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Only recently. The Riot 8 was introduced when they were still slapping on 26.5'' necks.


----------



## Don Vito

I'm liking that rickenbacker knock off.

edit: ohshitwrongpage


----------



## The Rastatute

If that riot 8 had some sort of natural top


----------



## celticelk

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Then boy howdy, does Schecter have a great selection of guitars just for you!



To be fair, the Riot 8's goth crosses are way better than the bats. Still edging onto the hideous end of the spectrum for me, though.


----------



## Zado

I was waitin for this...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh god.

Oh my god.

OH my god.

OH.

MY.

GOD.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

^^ What he said.


----------



## imprinted

What's going on, I don't understand. I'm wanting multiple schecters. SEND HELP.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Zado said:


> I was waitin for this...



1... 2... 4... 7!

IT'S AN AVENGER 7 GUISE!!!

With a HIPSHOT!!!

And PASSIVE pickups!!!

AND DOSE RED DOT OUTLINES DOE!!!


----------



## jwade

Holy carp, that is super exciting. Looks like ibanez might lose me to Schecter...Avenger 7, Keith's 7, the Banshee...G.D.


----------



## mnemonic

Oh hell yes, nice to see an actual picture. Hipshot too!

It would look cooler without pickup rings, but I'm not complaining too much.


----------



## Zado

For whoever interested,here's a link to the new schecter custom shop facebook page

https://www.facebook.com/Schectercustomshop?fref=ts


----------



## Zado




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

EDIT: 6-string version. Part of a new Blackjack series?


----------



## Skullet

Zado said:


>



So beautiful!


----------



## Zado

that gif made my day  the guitar looks really good,though I would have loved the diamond inlays,direct mount and carved top,it looks great in every aspect anyway!Also the headstock looks somehow restiled a lil!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm also digging the beveled top over the standard arch top.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Zado said:


> *7-string Avenger win*








That guitar is pretty much everything I've wanted Schecter to do for a long time. If the rest of their 2014 line is anything like this, I see a Schecter getting back into my arsenal in the near future.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm not a fan of spamming custom guitars...

But holy shit.






Supposed to be a custom one-off for WNAMM.


----------



## Zado

The facebook post with the pic got deleted,probably due to the many complains 'bout the headstock....and so many guys not knowing what model is this...








^ amazing double neck!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> EDIT: 6-string version. Part of a new Blackjack series?


 Where is that clip from?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> The facebook post with the pic got deleted,probably due to the many complains 'bout the headstock....and so many guys not knowing what model is this...



You f_u_ckin' kidding me? The 4x2/5x2 headstock is my favorite. 



joshuavsoapkid said:


> Where is that clip from?



No damn clue.  It's just my favorite clapping gif to use.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You f_u_ckin' kidding me? The 4x2/5x2 headstock is my favorite. .


same here,dunno what to say,people sux


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

From what I've seen, people love to shit on anything they post. 

Hardtailed guitar with EMGS: ".... YOU GUYS USE PASSIVES"

Trem-loaded guitar with passives: ".... YOU GUYS USE FIXED BRIDGES"

Hardtailed guitar with passives: "WHERES THE ....ING EMGS AND TREMS?"


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> From what I've seen, people love to shit on anything they post.
> 
> Hardtailed guitar with EMGS: ".... YOU GUYS USE PASSIVES"
> 
> Trem-loaded guitar with passives: ".... YOU GUYS USE FIXED BRIDGES"
> 
> Hardtailed guitar with passives: "WHERES THE ....ING EMGS AND TREMS?"


you totally got the point not counting all the kids asking bout new syngates models


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

My mine gripe with Schecter these days is that they cost more here in South Korea, where they're fvcking _made_, than they do back in the US . $1400 for an SLS C-1 FR? Pass.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> No damn clue.  It's just my favorite clapping gif to use.


I see, mine is the Citizen Kane clapping scene.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Grand Moff Tim said:


> My mine gripe with Schecter these days is that they cost more here in South Korea, where they're fvcking _made_, than they do back in the US . $1400 for an SLS C-1 FR? Pass.


Whoa, that's weird


----------



## Zado

Grand Moff Tim said:


> My mine gripe with Schecter these days is that they cost more here in South Korea, where they're fvcking _made_, than they do back in the US . $1400 for an SLS C-1 FR? Pass.


bitch please,1180 = 1600$ here for the same model


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I reiterate: That model is _MADE_ here.


----------



## Zado

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I reiterate: That model is _MADE_ here.


something similar happens in japan iirc,where there are added taxes for japanese made instrments


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Whatever the reason, a Schecter's going to have to be pretty fvcking awesome to get me to pay SK prices for one.

Like perhaps a KM8, hmmm Schecter?


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Where is that clip from?



I also wanted to know , searched google images with the gif (clicking the camera icon in the search box). Turned out it's from a movie called Shottas, available in whole on youtube, clapping scene at 42:30.






As far as the Schecter, I always hated the Avenger shape with a passion, specially with the hideous headstock of the sig model, this one here on the other hand is a work of art, hats off to Schecter.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Whatever the reason, a Schecter's going to have to be pretty fvcking awesome to get me to pay SK prices for one.
> 
> Like perhaps a KM8, hmmm Schecter?


Why not just import one?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> I also wanted to know , searched google images with the gif (clicking the camera icon in the search box). Turned out it's from a movie called Shottas, available in whole on youtube, clapping scene at 42:30.


 I've actually seen Shottas 2.


----------



## Ben.Last

Lefty please.


----------



## Heroin

oh my god the avenger 7... it's beatiful.. so so beautiful *sheds tear*


----------



## XeoFLCL

Gonna need a price on that avenger 7.. if it's priced anything like the previous blackjack or hellraiser... I know what I'm buying next


----------



## DanTC24

Zado said:


> not sure if those are stargazers,the inlays are different



I love that shape! I miss the 006/7/8's! Example:



Apophis said:


> I hope it wasn't posted before
> 
> Schecter 2008 USA CUSTOM SHOP 007 Premium Flame Koa Top Custom NAMM SHOW
> 
> Set-Neck
> Premium Figured Koa Top / Mahogany Back
> Mahogany / Pau Ferro 3 Piece Neck, Gloss Finish on Neck
> 25 1/2"
> Honduras Rosewood Fingerboard
> Jascar FW 57110 Frets (Made in Germany)
> Similar to Jim Dunlop #6100
> Small Abalone Dots
> 16" Radius
> 3/4 Classic 7st Head Stock
> Carbon Fiber Nut
> Nut width 1.9157" (48.66mm)
> Thin U Neck profile
> Sperzel Locking Tuner
> Black Hardware
> Standard TOM Bridge with String Thru Body.
> EMG-707's
> Master Volume, Master Tone, 3Way Toggle
> Schaller Strap Lock
> Black Dome Knobs
> Gloss natural
> 2008 WINTER NAMM SHOW GUITAR !!
> Includes G&G Schecter Black Tolex Case


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Why not just import one?



The shipping and import taxes would still bump up the price considerably, which is why I'd only get a Schecter if it's something I _really_ want.

Not to mention it'd feel ridiculous to pay extra to import a guitar into the country _where it was fvcking made_ .


----------



## DanTC24

themike said:


> I really dig the Riot shape - if they did it in a higher quality line with less bats I think it'd do well for em.


----------



## InfinityCollision

DanTC24 said:


>



More like a B.C. Rich Eagle really.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

9 strings?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...211888.-2207520000.1386143507.&type=3&theater


----------



## Zado

The only thing we all have to do is writing there begging for fanned frets


----------



## Ben.Last

Zado said:


> The only thing we all have to do is writing there begging for fanned frets



That would require a desire for fanned frets on my part. You guys are on your own on that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They're going to introduce a pickguard-loaded Sunset Custom to the USA Production line, it looks like.


----------



## Don Vito

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


Okay, this is officially the coolest thing Schecter has ever done.


----------



## celticelk

Zado said:


> The only thing we all have to do is writing there begging for fanned frets



That will work right up until someone asks what the fan should be, at which point your coalition falls apart completely.


----------



## Blood Tempest

celticelk said:


> Man, I would totally buy a new Tempest 7. Even if it was black and had active pickups.



THIS!!! 






Maybe like this? Perhaps with a pearl pickguard? Maybe give that Stephen Carpenter tele a run for it's money.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Blood Tempest said:


> THIS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe like this? Perhaps with a pearl pickguard? Maybe give that Stephen Carpenter tele a run for it's money.


A little rant here but I hate it when guitar companies put a tune-O-matic bridge on and don't put the stop bar tail piece on the end.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Blood Tempest said:


> THIS!!!
> 
> *pic*
> 
> Maybe like this? Perhaps with a pearl pickguard? Maybe give that Stephen Carpenter tele a run for it's money.



I'd buy it. That is one shape that should have never stopped being a 7-string.


----------



## mnemonic

Zado said:


>



Ok this should be quoted on every page. Avenger, seven strings, hipshot, no stupid inlays and they didn't even mess up the headstock? yes please 

The beveled flat top looks a bit strange to me since I'm used to seeing avengers as an archtop, but I think I can still get behind this. 

Judging by non-branded pickups I'm guessing its not top-end, but it also has (what appears to be) a real hipshot bridge, so it should also not be a low end guitar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They're Duncans with black logos.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

mnemonic said:


> Ok this should be quoted on every page. Avenger, seven strings, hipshot, no stupid inlays and they didn't even mess up the headstock? yes please
> 
> The beveled flat top looks a bit strange to me since I'm used to seeing avengers as an archtop, but I think I can still get behind this.
> 
> Judging by non-branded pickups I'm guessing its not top-end, but it also has (what appears to be) a real hipshot bridge, so it should also not be a low end guitar.



In Schecter's Facebook it said that y he pickups are SD Sentinent/Pegasus set.
2014 Blackjack A-1 Washington the name


----------



## dedsouth333

mnemonic said:


> Ok this should be quoted on every page. Avenger, seven strings, hipshot, no stupid inlays and they didn't even mess up the headstock? yes please
> 
> The beveled flat top looks a bit strange to me since I'm used to seeing avengers as an archtop, but I think I can still get behind this.
> 
> Judging by non-branded pickups I'm guessing its not top-end, but it also has (what appears to be) a real hipshot bridge, so it should also not be a low end guitar.



So much this. The Avenger is one of the things from the old catalogs I really miss. I would get one even ifit needed a pup swap.

Edit: But apparently that's nowhere near the case


----------



## Blood Tempest

CJLsky said:


> I'd buy it. That is one shape that should have never stopped being a 7-string.



100% agree. I've AWLAYS wanted a Tempest, but felt it looked so much better as a 7. It needs to get brought back to production line life. Mark my words, I would get one in 2014.


----------



## Zado

and i can't wait to seethe aquaburst SLS and the satin red dunnowhatis


----------



## zilla

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They're going to introduce a pickguard-loaded Sunset Custom to the USA Production line, it looks like.



This is one thing that I will never understand...

why make a guitar with a gorgeous piece of flame or quilt and then cover half of it with a pickguard?


----------



## Negav

zilla said:


> This is one thing that I will never understand...
> 
> why make a guitar with a gorgeous piece of flame or quilt and then cover half of it with a pickguard?



I know what you mean, but isn't that a veneer?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's most likely a real top.


----------



## mnemonic

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They're Duncans with black logos.





Mr_Metal_575 said:


> In Schecter's Facebook it said that y he pickups are SD Sentinent/Pegasus set.
> 2014 Blackjack A-1 Washington the name



Ah I see, the pic a few pages back didn't appear to have a logo. Then again, chances are this is a prototype or one of the first produced. 

Kinda weird they decided to change the name though. But atleast they changed it to something not stupid sounding. I admit, I would be put off if they called it the Firedevil Elite or something.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They changed the name? It's always either been Avenger, A-1, or A-7.


----------



## powerofze

Zado said:


> and i can't wait to seethe aquaburst SLS and the satin red dunnowhatis



Looks like pickup covers didnt make it to the final version


----------



## celticelk

Blood Tempest said:


> THIS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe like this? Perhaps with a pearl pickguard? Maybe give that Stephen Carpenter tele a run for it's money.



Pretty much exactly like that. Is that a 2014 model? 'Cause if it is, and if they're setting the precedent with the Avenger that the Blackjacks get 7-string versions...


----------



## Blood Tempest

celticelk said:


> Pretty much exactly like that. Is that a 2014 model? 'Cause if it is, and if they're setting the precedent with the Avenger that the Blackjacks get 7-string versions...



Stole the image from a google search of the old Blackjack series. Doubt this is a 2014 pic. But the idea you're on...YES, that would rule!


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They changed the name? It's always either been Avenger, A-1, or A-7.


Sorry the ....ing iPad reviser put Washington hahah.
The real name is 2014 A-1.
aaah I've bought a PRS kit and now Avenger 7 Aquaburst goes in.
.... my life.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Is the Aquaburst confirmed for other models? I only saw it on the SLS A-1 and C-1.


----------



## cardinal

That Avenger is pretty awesome. Nice job.


----------



## Chrisjd

I am not sure if this has been covered in this thread yet, but I spoke with a schecter tech at their facility last month and he told me that ALL of next years SLS guitars will have compound radius'.


----------



## Zado

Chrisjd said:


> I am not sure if this has been covered in this thread yet, but I spoke with a schecter tech at their facility last month and he told me that ALL of next years SLS guitars will have compound radius'.


sounds real good


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Given they had compound radius on the Maus & the Banshee line, now the KM-7, having it on their SLS line makes sense. Now I really can't wait for the Winter NAMM.


----------



## Triple-J

They'll also be compound radius on the Hellraiser hybrid series which is basically the Hellraiser series but with Blackjack SLS style specs it's also new for 2014 and seeing as the majority of Schecter's 2014 output is going to feature their newer style necks I wonder if they're even going to bother carrying on making their older models.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's most likely a real top.



Though not a particularly thick one, going by the insides of the cavity routes.


----------



## gunch

Schecter is going to slay next year


----------



## jephjacques

silverabyss said:


> Schecter is going to slay next year



QFT


----------



## Forkface

aaaaaaaaaannnndddddd...
Here you go 








> We are proud to announce the release of the BANSHEE Collection 2014. The BANSHEE-FR , which was a run away hit from our 2013 line is now joined by 6, 7 and 8 string versions which feature HIPSHOT USA Non-Trem Bridges and Schecter Locking tuners! This was one of the most requested feature sets requested by Schecter enthusiasts world-wide!
> 
> The Banshee was conceived as a progressive player's guitar from the ground up. The multi-play fast maple neck with a compound radius ebony fingerboard is bolted on to an Alder figured Maple body delivering an extremely focused tight tone. All Banshee's will be available with your choice of an Active EMG 81/85 combo, or the aggressive new SEYMOUR DUNCAN Nazgul/Sentient passive set! Two new striking finishes; Trans-Purple Burst and Crimson Red Burst are now standard for 2014. And as usual, Schecter did NOT forget the lefties either.
> 
> MSRP of the new Banshee Collection will start at $1149.00, which will get you into a new Banshee-6 for under $800! (street price) . 2014 BANSHEEs will be stores in early January!


----------



## DoomJazz

Loving that Merrow Signature.


----------



## Katash

Any news on when the KM sig will be available?
Banshees in early January is awesome, but I really want that KM7! Hopefully also early 2014??


----------



## Wrecklyss

Those Banshees though  i can't afford GAS right now, i'm getting married soon!


----------



## FreighTTrain

Too much.. Just too much.. The excessive gas is hurting.

After looking at some of these pics...
I want an Avenger 8 string..
Passive..
Natural top and head with a stain...
Though the Avenger 7 looks nice as well.


----------



## feraledge

So 6 string Nazgul/Sentient combo? Hidden gem!


----------



## B_flat

I was wondering what pickups were in the 6 string avenger, as well.


----------



## cardinal

Those Banshees look great.

This is probably just an old man shouting into the wind, but... those start at $800 street? When did non-MIJ imports start hitting those kind of prices? I get that it has name-brand components (Hip Shot and EMG) and some fancy specs (compound radius fretboard). 

I guess the imports from back-in-the-day wouldn't have had those kind of specs, so maybe that's why they were so cheap.

I'm not really criticizing Schecter; I assume they are pricing the same as everybody else. I'm just surprised by that. Carry on.


----------



## Chrisjd

cardinal said:


> Those Banshees look great.
> 
> This is probably just an old man shouting into the wind, but... those start at $800 street? When did non-MIJ imports start hitting those kind of prices? I get that it has name-brand components (Hip Shot and EMG) and some fancy specs (compound radius fretboard).
> 
> I guess the imports from back-in-the-day wouldn't have had those kind of specs, so maybe that's why they were so cheap.
> 
> I'm not really criticizing Schecter; I assume they are pricing the same as everybody else. I'm just surprised by that. Carry on.



The 7 string Iron labels are just as expensive and likely will not compete with these banshees as far as quality and hardware goes.


----------



## Blood Tempest

That red burst on that banshee is seeeeeexxxxyyyy


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cardinal said:


> When did non-MIJ imports start hitting those kind of prices? .



For years now. Where have you been? 

Overseas labor is getting more expensive, but the quality is getting better.

Like you said, one of the reason they're expensive is because of the specs.


----------



## gunshow86de

cardinal said:


> This is probably just an old man shouting into the wind, but... those start at $800 street? When did non-MIJ imports start hitting those kind of prices?



About 10 years ago?


----------



## Zado

cardinal said:


> Those Banshees look great.
> 
> This is probably just an old man shouting into the wind, but... those start at $800 street? When did non-MIJ imports start hitting those kind of prices? I get that it has name-brand components (Hip Shot and EMG) and some fancy specs (compound radius fretboard).
> 
> I guess the imports from back-in-the-day wouldn't have had those kind of specs, so maybe that's why they were so cheap.
> 
> I'm not really criticizing Schecter; I assume they are pricing the same as everybody else. I'm just surprised by that. Carry on.


And that's not the worse part,just check some japanese made instruments like ESPs and Caparisons and see what price they have...capas are crazy expensive for example...some countries made a step onward,so now China is the old Korea,Korea is the old Japan,Japan is the new America and Italy is the new BurkinaFaso


----------



## cardinal

Zado said:


> And that's not the worse part,just check some japanese made instruments like ESPs and Caparisons and see what price they have...capas are crazy expensive for example...some countries made a step onward,so now China is the old Korea,Korea is the old Japan,Japan is the new America and Italy is the new BurkinaFaso



Yeah, I kinda get it. The last guitar I purchased new was a Tom Anderson that rung up at $3.6k street, I think. And J Customs, for all their MOP and Abalone glory these days, aren't much cheaper. So in that light, an $800 guitar still is WAY cheaper than the US or MIJ built alternative. But, I haven't looked at intermediate level imports in a while, and was just kinda stunned to see that price on them now. 

Anyway, sorry for the OT rant. The new Schecters do look real nice.


----------



## aneurysm

Guess those Banshees aren´t made in the States ? I love the look of the purple 7-String !
That 7 with a pair of good passives and i´m ready to go


----------



## Lorcan Ward

feraledge said:


> So 6 string Nazgul/Sentient combo? Hidden gem!



Edit: Looks like there real!

"FYI ... we had DUNCAN build us 6string sets EXCLUSIVELY !" - Schecter Facebook page.

Fixed bridge, Nazgul/sentient set, 26.5" scale. I am definitely picking one of these up soon as there out.



aneurysm said:


> Guess those Banshees aren´t made in the States ? I love the look of the purple 7-String !
> That 7 with a pair of good passives and i´m ready to go



Fingers crossed the USA production line releases a 7 string Banshee model.


----------



## Petie

feraledge said:


> So 6 string Nazgul/Sentient combo? Hidden gem!



Yeppers. Schecter has an exclusive on them but you can order them from the Custom Shop.


----------



## Negav

Wow, the Banshees are pricier than I thought they would be. Either way they look great and I will get a 7 string eventually.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Forkface

Zado said:


> ...gold tele...


HO
LY 
SHIT.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

That purple 7 string with hipshot has definitely caught my eye in that Banshee family.


----------



## Xaios

Even as an Ibanez guy, if they put an FR in that 7 string Banshee, I would be ALL OVER THAT.


----------



## cardinal

Zado said:


> [image of awesome gold top PT-6]



At the risk of angering a mod, I'll link to this:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/beginners-faq/256308-schecter-pt-7-what-would-your-preference.html

Apparently Schecter (via Facebook) asked an SSO member what headstock SSO would prefer on a PT-7 if they were to make one. Just want to make sure folks interested in a PT-7 actually see this.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm wondering if that gold PT is supposed to be based on one of Pete Townshend's guitars?


----------



## powerofze

Xaios said:


> Even as an Ibanez guy, if they put an FR in that 7 string Banshee, I would be ALL OVER THAT.



All of them have the FR option I think


----------



## gunshow86de

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm wondering if that gold PT is supposed to be based on one of Pete Townshend's guitars?



Well, the PT does stand for Pete Towshend.


----------



## Wrecklyss

If they release a 7 string PT, that will be my next guitar. First guitar (6 string version) i ever owned that i didn't feel the need to mod.


----------



## Zado

We will have an A-8 model for 2014 too guys.Schecter is shocking me every single day.THat's gonna be the best 8 stringed instrument around


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Zado said:


> We will have an A-8 model for 2014 too guys.Schecter is shocking me every single day.THat's gonna be the best 8 stringed instrument around



OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG--







Seriously, though, I don't even know what it looks like, or what specs it has, but I already want it over damn near any other 8-string.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Unrelated...






But I dig. Custom made for Rick Nielson.


----------



## Xaios

powerofze said:


> All of them have the FR option I think



That's not really how the press release reads. If it's true, then that'll be a pleasant surprise, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## powerofze

Xaios said:


> That's not really how the press release reads. If it's true, then that'll be a pleasant surprise, but I'm not holding my breath.



I think you may be right. For some reason I was assuming they had FR versions of all of them as well (well, at least the 7) as they usually do.


----------



## B_flat

Schecter said the banshees in all forms would be available with or without fr on fb.

As far as the 8 string avenger, its gonna be a 30 in scale, ebony fretboard, nazgul/sentient, set neck ultra access, so far.


----------



## celticelk

^^^ Source?


----------



## dedsouth333

B_flat said:


> Schecter said the banshees in all forms would be available with or without fr on fb.
> 
> As far as the 8 string avenger, its gonna be a 30 in scale, ebony fretboard, nazgul/sentient, set neck ultra access, so far.



 Excellent. I think I may have found my next 8 then.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

B_flat said:


> Schecter said the banshees in all forms would be available with or without fr on fb.
> 
> As far as the 8 string avenger, its gonna be a 30 in scale, ebony fretboard, nazgul/sentient, set neck ultra access, so far.



If people are wondering why I'm such a Schecter fanboy, this is why.







But before I start throwing my money at the screen, where did you hear this? Got any links to their Facebook?


----------



## B_flat

Facebook. I stalk them multiple times daily. Looks like Zado does, as well


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I keep an eye too, but I don't see anything about a 30'' neck.


----------



## dedsouth333

Please let it be true. Please, please, please, please, please.


----------



## Zado

And fanned.If fanned,there will be no reason not to buy one.And all complains bout schecter WILL have to disappear no matter what


----------



## B_flat

I can't find any posts about the banshee 7 and 8 frs. I was mistaken, but I know for sure I saw the avengers come in 25.5, 26.5, and 30 in necks for 6 7 and 8 strings and I even saw where they were getting special 6 string versions of the nazgul/sentient made. I have only played 6 strings my whole life, but these new avengers have me really wanting to step into the 7 or 8 realm


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Going to stalk every Schecter FB post I can find to find that news. 

But the comment about the 6-string pickups are true.



> FYI ... we had DUNCAN build us 6string sets EXCLUSIVELY !



EDIT: I can't find anything about a 30'' Avenger. Just someone asking for a 30'' ERG.


----------



## Xaios

Quick question: what scale length are the Banshees?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

25.5'' (6), 26.5'' (7), and 28'' (8).


----------



## Xaios

Damn. Was hoping for 25.5" on the 7 too. Between that and the EMGs on the 7, I don't think I could pull the trigger. Still though, these are a LOT closer than Schecter has ever come to swaying me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They're supposed to be passives, too.



> there is also a PASSIVE version of this guitar ... also in 6 / 6FR / 7 and 8.


----------



## dethFNmetal

Xaios said:


> Damn. Was hoping for 25.5" on the 7 too. Between that and the EMGs on the 7, I don't think I could pull the trigger. Still though, these are a LOT closer than Schecter has ever come to swaying me.


25.5" 7 string = lameness


----------



## Blood Tempest

dethFNmetal said:


> 25.5" 7 string = lameness


----------



## Insinfier

25.5" 7 ftw.

Now, since my post has no real contributions to this thread, I'll just drop this thingy here.

Whether or not it has been already posted. It will make someone very happy.


----------



## Blood Tempest

25.5" FTW indeed! 


THAT BANSHEE DOE!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mang, you guys wimps. 26.5+ all the way.


----------



## Chrisjd

Unless you're tuning standard B

26.5>>>>>25.5


----------



## Insinfier

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Mang, you guys wimps. 26.5+ all the way.



I'll use both/either/any. I just like to go against the grain and rustle some of these SSO jimmies.


----------



## Blood Tempest

I'm 5'6", I find 25.5" scales to be much more comfortable and naturally prefer a "looser" feel to strings. It suits me fine.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Eh, I'm an inch taller than you and can dig baritones. Lets me use lighter strings to get a sharper sound.


----------



## Insinfier

Since we're on the subject and I can use this chance to get this thread _back on the rails_, what's a decent not-too-tight/not-too-loose string gauge for my 26.5" Schecter Loomis tuned to ADGCFAD?


----------



## Blood Tempest

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Eh, I'm an inch taller than you and can dig baritones. Lets me use lighter strings to get a sharper sound.



Diffrn't strokes for diffrn't folks.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Insinfier said:


> Since we're on the subject and I can use this chance to get this thread _back on the rails_, what's a decent not-too-tight/not-too-loose string gauge for my 26.5" Schecter Loomis tuned to ADGCFAD?



D'Addario Strings : XL Nickel Round Wound : EXL158 Nickel Wound, Baritone Light, 13-62

+ a .010?


----------



## Insinfier

Sounds good. Thanks!


----------



## Forkface

lol you want a 25.5 scale 7? there's like...
literally every other company making one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Or just order a pre-2004(?) Schecter.


----------



## Zado

yeah,no 12th inlay


----------



## B_flat

Love that finish


----------



## InfinityCollision

B_flat said:


> As far as the 8 string avenger, its gonna be a 30 in scale



Somebody REALLY needs to find a source for this, because if it's legit I just might buy a Schecter next year.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Tried and looked all over. Saw nothing about a 30''.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

I hate to disappoint, but Schecter answered that question on their FB page, scroll down for the Banshee family announcement posted on 12/4, or take a look at the image below


----------



## dedsouth333

....ing figures...


----------



## Lorcan Ward

The 26.5" scale is one of the main reasons I'm picking up the new Banshee. I've plenty of 25.5" 7s and need something longer for tuning down.


----------



## Zado

a proto design I made for the incoming pt7





if you like it a lil,please write on this topic so schecter will (hopefully) see
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/beginners-faq/256308-schecter-pt-7-what-would-your-preference.html


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> I hate to disappoint, but Schecter answered that question on their FB page, scroll down for the Banshee family announcement posted on 12/4, or take a look at the image below



We were talking about the Avenger 8, not the Banshee 8.


----------



## B_flat

Thats a nice looking pt imo.


----------



## Alex6534

Goddammit, now I need a PT-7 and a KM-7


----------



## B_flat

I messaged Schecter and 5he avenger 8 is gonna be 28 inch scale, not 30


----------



## B_flat

Probably gonna have to wait for the 9 string for that....


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> We were talking about the Avenger 8, not the Banshee 8.



Ooops I missed that.


----------



## Zado

B_flat said:


> Probably gonna have to wait for the 9 string for that....


schecter 9 strings incoming too


----------



## dethFNmetal

Zado said:


> schecter 9 strings incoming too


----------



## Zado

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...211888.-2207520000.1386464464.&type=3&theater


----------



## kevdes93

OH MAN


----------



## Negav

Schecter 9... will they be able to compete with Agile? I mean, Agile keeps the price really low and I doubt Schecter can do that. Only time will tell.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Compared to Agile, it won't be hit-or-miss and will actually be available overseas. 




if its real


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Compared to Agile, it won't be hit-or-miss and will *actually be available overseas*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if its real


which is something to foocking consider


----------



## Negav

True that hahaha. I want to see how this develops. Will it be a hellraiser 9 (heavy as .... ), maybe a banshee 9? Who knows.


----------



## Don Vito

Not too surprising, considering they have a C8 hellraiser WITH A MOTHER....ING FLOYD ROSE. I played it, actually, but they didn't have the bar to .... about with.


----------



## InfinityCollision

Schecter 9 pretty much has to be a thing. We know one of their biggest competitors in the market (Ibanez) is gearing up for a 9, Schecter's just keeping up with the Joneses.

Too bad about the Avenger scale, that would have been an almost automatic buy for me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I don't think they NEED to sell a 9 string, since only like 4 - 5 people here would buy it, but I guess it would be neat. I don't think it'll be anything that would make or break either company though.


----------



## Don Vito

Jim Henricks didn't need no 9 string, and neither do I!


----------



## dethFNmetal

Don Vito said:


> Jim Henricks didn't need no 9 string, and neither do I!


you do, you just dont know it yet


----------



## InfinityCollision

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I don't think they NEED to sell a 9 string, since only like 4 - 5 people here would buy it, but I guess it would be neat. I don't think it'll be anything that would make or break either company though.



It's not even about selling it. Schecter has positioned themselves as one of the leading companies in the production ERG market, at least here in the US. If Ibanez offers a 9, Schecter needs to do the same. It's a status thing and their sales projections (+pricing considerations for tooling up, etc) probably reflect that.

I'm curious to see what the respective price points will be for the RG9 and the (assumed) Hellraiser 9. The RG9 looked like it was going to cater towards the higher end of the market; I could see Schecter attempting a quick cash grab on a limited market and undercutting Ibanez on release.


----------



## jeleopard

I think Josh Travis is to blame.


----------



## B_flat

There are so many guitars coming out in 2014 from Schecter that I want, it is ridiculous. The sls line was awesome and now, they come out with the compound radius necks on most of their models....sick. most bang for the $. The 2014 catalog needs to come out soon, so I can start budgeting myself


----------



## Zado

this thing got sold.Anyone here?


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Mang, you guys wimps. 26.5+ all the way.



I would have preferred if the Banshee 7 was 25.5".... continue that "Ibanez in Schecter clothes" idea 

Can't say it is a dealbreaker though... I play my Hellraiser C7 and RG7321 back to back with no issues....


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

I am really gonna contemplate that 7 (or even 8) string banshee 2014. (mainly for a few different tunings)

I want a Hipshot, and SEYMOUR DUNCAN Nazgul/Sentient setup. (I already have a Loomis, which has the EMG 707 and a FR setup)
Not sure what finish, cause I am not sure what all will be available, but going by just the colors in that picture of 4... I would go with the purple as long as it has an ebony, or maple fretboard options, and I am not stuck with rosewood.

The inlays are ok. Though IF the only version of the purple is with an ebony neck, I would have preferred no inlays. But that's a minor thing.

I can't wait for Guitar Center to get some of these in so I can try them out. I don't go there often, but I would to try these out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

PRETTY sure it'll be ebony.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> PRETTY sure it'll be ebony.



Ebony is fine. Would be better if it had a version without inlays. But the White dots aren't bad at all.

Just as long as it isn't another rosewood fretboard.


----------



## HaloHat

I respectfully disagree that if Ibanez does something Schecter needs to follow it. imho Schecter offers ERG players more than Ibanez already [and I love Ibanez and Schecter]. 

My interest in a 9 string = 0 but then again I'm not real in to tapping much and I think an 8 can go as low as most would ever want. I think the sales of the 9's will be very weak but glad those who want one will have a choice, guess that is what it is all about. Schecter certainly has shifted in to another gear this year... in a good way.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That's what I'm saying. 

Both companies are trying their best to compete with each other it seems, though. Ibanez is using ebony, quilt tops, and tons of abalone, Schecter is using compound radii, better inlays, and RG-based shapes. I doubt guitar players would drop their Ibbys or Schecters just because one of those companies released a 9-string


----------



## Insinfier

EDIT embarrassing moment when I post in the wrong thread.


----------



## Robby the Robot

Finally a A-8. Now if Schecter would make a 008, I'd whore it up for them forever


----------



## Church2224

Am I the only person questioning the idea of a production 9 string? 6s, 7s and 8s seem to do plenty well and I know little to no bands using 9 strings.


----------



## InfinityCollision

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I doubt guitar players would drop their Ibbys or Schecters just because one of those companies released a 9-string


Nobody said this. I don't know how to put it to explain it to you guys at this point, but we're clearly thinking about it in different terms.



Church2224 said:


> Am I the only person questioning the idea of a production 9 string? 6s, 7s and 8s seem to do plenty well and I know little to no bands using 9 strings.


Not substantially different from what's been said of 7s and 8s in the past, though we can expect these to move fewer units due to diminishing returns per string, increasingly niche market, etc.

I'm curious where production companies are going to stop, or at least pause, when it comes to number of strings.


----------



## 8StringX

Church2224 said:


> Am I the only person questioning the idea of a production 9 string? 6s, 7s and 8s seem to do plenty well and I know little to no bands using 9 strings.



Yeah, but think of how many bands used 8-strings prior to Ibanez and Schecter releasing production models. There weren't very many, atleast compared to many use them now.


----------



## Insinfier

I'm wondering what tuning it would utilize. Weren't there issues with having an extra high string (9) with certain scales? Something about needing a ridiculously thin string for it and not many companies out there offer it. I don't see Ibanez or Schecter making multi-scale production models.

I'd understand it a _little_ more if it is an extra low string. But seeing Agile's 9 string model, it looks kinda ridiculous, in my opinion. Actually, that was a 10 string. The 9's don't look bad. 






Christ....

But hey, it's not for me.


----------



## tsar nicholas

^ I really like that, actually


most 9s use a low C#. It's like 5-string bass "B" but a whole step higher.


----------



## feraledge

After springing for a Sweetwater RG3XXV Black Friday deal I think I'm good on super strats for a while till I sell another one. Or pickup a second 7... So that buys me some time before pulling the trigger on the Banshee or the Hybrid, but I'm liking what I'm seeing/hearing from Schecter this year. Thinner necks, compound radius, more bolt ons? Yes, yes, and yes. 
However, if they end up releasing a PT with a Floyd. I'm screwed. It's over... Trigger finger will be unstoppable by all reason and financial constraints.


----------



## that short guy

While I'm really excited about they're guitar line up this year, have they leaked anything regarding their basses?


----------



## Zado

9 strings will not eventually be succesful because it's "useful"...more likely because it's "cool"


Post with all the news (more or less) til now

hellraiserhybrid













c-1 classic





atx made of sex - no 12th thunder inlay










badassbass










the meowrrow





sig





the wtfisthis













solo II + ultras





mayhorness





stargazers











stargazer 620 (upper right corner)





new loomis





a-7/8/6





banshee









nazgul/sentient for 6/7/8 single passive model

pt 7





borussia dortmund signature






+ 9 stringed model


----------



## Wrecklyss

Wow, seeing them all in one place like that, i know what to do now: I'll take one of each, and in every color!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

that pt-7 is just a mockup created by a member here


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I don't think the PT would be coming this year. Maybe next year, unless it's like some kind of surprise.



BIG ND SWEATY said:


> that pt-7 is just a mockup created by a member here



He knows because he made it.


----------



## Zalbu

Man, I wonder how Ibanez are going to respond to 26.5 sevens, hipshots and SD pickups. I really need to get my hands on a 26.5 seven since I'm using 10-52+68 on my 25.5 seven and even that's too floppy. Can't even fit thicker strings through the Evertune bridge.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

For the active haters:








> Built with an Alder body and quilted maple top for maximum tone.
> This guitar is a beast!
> The satin neck allows for fast and smooth playability, while the Compound Radius fretboard gives you added comfort and accessibility to the higher frets.


----------



## Allealex

Dat fixed Banshee 6


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I think I might have to add a Banshee 6 to my list aswell. I'm really curious to see how the Sentient sounds as a 6 string pickup.


----------



## B_flat

That is a nice shot of the Merrow 7. The blackjacks "made of sex" seven strings are equally as appealing with that finish. I would just have to swap out the actives and put passives in it. That a7, too...what am I gonna do?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He knows because he made it.



oh shit  didn't even catch that


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

^^ Agreed, I am having a hard time deciding on which Banshee to get... Trans purple, or that quilted smokey green-blue finish. (especially if it is a little more green than that pic shows)

As that guitar above is just as gorgeous as the purple one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think it's trans black that just looks green. Not sure.


----------



## MetalBuddah

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Holy shit...A 7 string done right  Who would have ever thought Schecter would accomplish this?


----------



## jeleopard

Guys....

Guys....

What if.... what if Schecter tops this NEXT year!?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

jeleopard said:


> What if.... what if Schecter tops this NEXT year!?



WNAMM 2015: Schecter announces fanned-fret 9-string with BKPs and Schaller Hannes bridge
WNAMM 2016: Schecter buys out Ibanez


----------



## Lorcan Ward

MetalBuddah said:


> Holy shit...A 7 string done right  Who would have ever thought Schecter would accomplish this?



Amazing isn't it! They listened to what people wanted. Fixed bridges, good passive pickups, ebony boards, minimal inlays, thinner satin necks, thinner bodies. It addresses everything I didn't like about my C-7 Hellraiser.

The markets changing and Schecter are right at the front keeping up.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> For the active haters:


for a moment I saw green in there...my poor eyes



> Amazing isn't it! They listened to what people wanted. Fixed bridges, good passive pickups, ebony boards, minimal inlays, thinner satin necks, thinner bodies. It addresses everything I didn't like about my C-7 Hellraiser.


I'm still asking for my 80's superstrat


----------



## Chuck

I may have to breakup with Ibanez next year 

I just hope they have some banshee models without figured tops. I wouldn't mind some solid finishes or non-figured natural finishes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I agree. Would love some solid-colored ones. May be slightly cheaper, too.


----------



## Chuck

Indeed. If they do I might as well start selling of my Ibby's now


----------



## Jake

Chuck said:


> Indeed. If they do I might as well start selling of my Ibby's now


you know who to PM when that happens 

really though I like what Schecter is doing and every Schecter I've ever owned has been a really solid instrument, think I've had 4, still want an older tempest custom hmm


----------



## Zado

Chuck said:


> I may have to breakup with Ibanez next year
> 
> I just hope they have some banshee models without figured tops. I wouldn't mind some solid finishes or non-figured natural finishes.



weird,that's what I wrote when schecter posted this on facebook






a guy replied to me "lolwat".


I'm tired of existing.


----------



## Forkface

yeah i dont think plain tops or solid colors are happening this year.
baby steps guys, baby steps


----------



## XeoFLCL

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> WNAMM 2016: Schecter buys out Ibanez



I'm imagining it now.
Schecters with that amazing iron label S7 neck


----------



## Chuck

For instance I'd love a finish akin to this on a Banshee:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They have the new Blackjacks with that finish. They also have Hipshots.


----------



## celticelk

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They have the new Blackjacks with that finish. They also have Hipshots.



C'mon, Blackjack Tempest 7! Walnut finish = immediate buy.


----------



## Chuck

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They have the new Blackjacks with that finish. They also have Hipshots.



I know but I'd miss the bolt-on


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Cut off the neck and drill it back on.


----------



## Chuck




----------



## Forkface

Chuck said:


> I know but I'd miss the bolt-on



just stick with ibanez then...


----------



## Chuck




----------



## Robby the Robot

Chuck said:


> I may have to breakup with Ibanez next year
> 
> I just hope they have some banshee models without figured tops. I wouldn't mind some solid finishes or non-figured natural finishes.



I'm here for you bro! Ibanez and I are still going through a divorce right now. Brutal stuff man. Brutal stuff.


----------



## jeleopard

Zado said:


> weird,that's what I wrote when schecter posted this on facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a guy replied to me "lolwat".
> 
> 
> I'm tired of existing.



*cough*

Totally... WASN'T.... me.....

*COUGH COUGH*


----------



## Light121

I'm sitting in a chair wondering (with near certainty) what schecter I'll be buying next year. I...don't even.

On a serious note. I'm having the hardest time picking between a hipshot banshee 7 or an a7. Does anyone know if the scale length for the a7 will match with the other 7s at 26.5" or if it will keep the 25.5" from it's early days?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

jeleopard said:


> *cough*
> 
> Totally... WASN'T.... me.....
> 
> *COUGH COUGH*


----------



## B_flat

The a7 is gonna be 26.5


----------



## Light121

B_flat said:


> The a7 is gonna be 26.5



Thank you sir
And my decision becomes that much harder


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Also, since we're talking about the Banshees, and since it looks like we won't be getting a solid-colored version in awhile, it would be nice if there was a fixed bridge version of the Tommy Victor sig, for more variety. 







It's pretty much the closest thing to an Ibanez RGR.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, since we're talking about the Banshees, and since it looks like we won't be getting a solid-colored version in awhile, it would be nice if there was a fixed bridge version of the Tommy Victor sig, for more variety.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty much the closest thing to an Ibanez RGR.



I really wish that thing didn't have a giant Prong logo at the 12th fret...I mean, don't get me wrong, I love me some Prong, but not quite enough to sport their logo on the 12th fret wherever I play with that guitar.  Which is really too bad, because other than that logo, that thing has close-to-perfect specs for me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well I could also do with out the inlay, but I love the specs and love the .... out of Prong and Victor, so I'd be fine with it. 

Sucks that not many people bought these, though. Wish I can find one used.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Another Schecter 7 to add to my GAS list.






As internet rumors run rampant, we are proud to clear the air and announce to debut of the much anticipated HELLRAISER HYBRID COLLECTION

A unique fusing of our infamous HELLRAISER and SLS models, the 'Hybrid' will be just that a combination of the most sought after features of both!

The Hellraisers signature highly figured quilted Maple top is now redesigned with a more sculptured arch and is set itno the Mahogany body with an increased upper access cutaway. 

All HH models will be finished in High Gloss Transparent Black Burst.

You asked, we listened
This collection is armed with EMGs 57/66 Active humbuckers, with Brushed Black metal-works covers.
The HH C-7 and C-8 versions also use USA made Hipshot Non-Trem bridges to accommodate progressive playing styles.

Schecter Locking tuners and GraphTech Tusq nuts are standard on the non-FR versions.

The SLS shares its popular thin, fast neck profile and satin finish. The compound radius ebony fiberboard is adorned with an inverted dot pattern; switching to the treble side at the 15th fret. The Metal Cross, synonymies with the Hellraiser sits proudly at the 12th fret. 

A newly designed Carbon fiber binding and glow-in-the-dark side dots (great for low light live situations) add the 2014 Hellraiser Hybrids class-metal look.

This collection will also mark the return of the Tempest!

The INITIAL debut of the Hellraiser Hybrid Collection will include:
* C-1 (MSRP $1299 / STREET $899)
* C-1 FR (MSRP $1449 / STREET $999)
* C-7 (MSRP $1449 / STREET $999 )
* C-8 (MSRP $1499 / STREET $1049)
* Tempest ( MSRP $1299 / STREET $899)

All models will also be available in left hand versions!

SHIPPING TO AUTHORIZED SCHECTER DEALERS IN JANUARY


----------



## TauSigmaNova

drawnacrol said:


> Another Schecter 7 to add to my GAS list.


That is insanely hot... Almost feel bad for getting my Schecter a few months early. Think it looks almost... classy in a way.


----------



## Zado

Tempest will feature optional pickguard,so if someone could rape me sideways it'd be fine


----------



## MetalBuddah

Hellraiser Hybrid or Banshee..........this is gonna be a hard decision


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Schecter is going overboard, what are they trying to do, drive Ibanez out of business ? 

One thing I find interesting is that ESP has been eerily quiet about 2014. So far they only announced the USA custom shop. Given that the same person owns both companies and that now Schecter is stepping into LTD superstrat market, do you think ESP/LTD will compete or make room?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I don't think ESP really reveals stuff until late December/January.


----------



## Zado

ESP will officially announce free Horizon-III models for the whole 2014 at the end of january I believe


Ibanez is installing 25.5" scaled warmoth necks on abalone crabs


----------



## Insinfier

Are those _*metal*_ EMGs on the Hellraiser C-8?!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

All of them have the metalworks pickups


----------



## Zado

EMGs are even more metal now.


----------



## jephjacques

$999 for a 7 and $1049 for an 8 with those specs is a RIDICULOUS value.


----------



## Insinfier

Hnnng... I think the Banshee 8 is still the winner, though...


----------



## powerofze

Hmm not to be a party pooper here but the 8 is direct mount but rest have pickup rings and the 6er has a TOM bridge. I wonder why they decided to make things different


----------



## B_flat

I see a tempest hh and a reverse headstock avenger in my near future. And then I am done. No more new guitars...ever....but seriously, folks...no more guitars until summer time...when I am kicking myself in the butt after Schecter releases new colors


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

Nice Hybrid series.

I still think I would like a Banshee 7 string. With the Nazgul/Sentient, and Hipshot. I don't have a bolt-on 7 string yet, I only have my Loomis which is great, but its a FR, and a Set-neck.

I wouldn't mind checking out the Hybrid Six stringer, but I would want a hipshot, not TOM, and more options on finish. As all my six string guitars are bolt-on, I don't have any set neck six string guitars yet.


----------



## XeoFLCL

I really want to know what the body for the new A7 is gonna be like, thickness-wise. I'm not the only one who thinks from the two pictures we've gotten that it looks _super ....ing skinny_, right?


----------



## icos211

drawnacrol said:


> [/IMG]



I told myself I was satisfied with my guitar collection for now, and that I would never buy another production electric, only custom if I really wanted a new one and came into the money. Schecter didn't like to hear that, apparently.


----------



## Zerox8610

God damn it... Schecter really wants my money this time around... the only thing I'd change on the hybrids is the damn 12th fret inlay, but that's way closer than any other production company has got! To Carvin or to Schecter in 2014...?


----------



## Light121

XeoFLCL said:


> I'm not the only one who thinks from the two pictures we've gotten that it looks _super ....ing skinny_, right?



No I've been thinking the same lol.

Hybrid series looks awesome. The 12th fret is still meh, but on the upside it's just that fret and it's NOT abalone. SLS neck with hipshots and metalworks is the tits though!


----------



## Ben.Last

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> One thing I find interesting is that ESP has been eerily quiet about 2014. So far they only announced the USA custom shop. Given that the same person owns both companies and that now Schecter is stepping into LTD superstrat market, do you think ESP/LTD will compete or make room?



I think it's actually more likely (not to harsh everyone's buzz) that this may actually be the first step toward ESP being absorbed into Schecter completely.


----------



## Schaug

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> For the active haters:



This is one of the most beautiful guitars Ive seen. I'm not even bothered by the bolt on neck.


----------



## HaloHat

Ben.Last said:


> I think it's actually more likely (not to harsh everyone's buzz) that this may actually be the first step toward ESP being absorbed into Schecter completely.



Respectfully, that is never going to happen...


----------



## Ben.Last

HaloHat said:


> Respectfully, that is never going to happen...



We'll see.


----------



## HaloHat

Where is the Schecter 7 steel strings Acoustic-Electric?
TY for the Ibanez version however I would like one with a little higher end specs like ebony board with 12th only inlay or none at all, solid woods, top of the line electronics, the 26.5 scale and a quality, included in the price, hard case. $1000-$1500 price range. Not kicking tires, I'd buy one for sure.


----------



## Zado

HaloHat said:


> Respectfully, that is never going to happen...


I second this,ESP is still a huge company and schecter a subcompany..


----------



## HaloHat

Ben.Last said:


> We'll see.



Bet you your choice of any Schecter under $1200 payable on Jan. 01 2015 just to give you lots of time. 

Or Jan. 01 2016 if either of us can remember that far from now lol. [someone will remind us eh haha]


----------



## Zado

May I say I think there's something wrong with the tempest fret access in that pic?


----------



## B_flat

I agree with the access on the tempest comment


----------



## Coreysaur

Damn, that Keith Merrow sig is just perfect, I`ll better start saving now.


----------



## celticelk

HaloHat said:


> Where is the Schecter 7 steel strings Acoustic-Electric?
> TY for the Ibanez version however I would like one with a little higher end specs like ebony board with 12th only inlay or none at all, solid woods, top of the line electronics, the 26.5 scale and a quality, included in the price, hard case. $1000-$1500 price range. Not kicking tires, I'd buy one for sure.



If Ibanez can't sell the entry-level version well enough to sustain it in their lineup, why in the world would they or anyone else think it was a good idea to invest in production of an upscale model?


----------



## Zado

Carbone fiber binding.Pure damn class.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dear Sterling Ball,

This is how you use (actual) carbon fiber on a guitar.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dear Sterling Ball,
> 
> This is how you use (actual) carbon fiber on a guitar.


If I could agree more with this,I'd do


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hey Zado,






There's your '80s Superstrats.



> Check out our new CALIFORNIA CUSTOM PRO models slated for NAMM debut. These are a nod to the great California super-strats of the late '70s - early '80s.
> 
> The guitar in the purple guitar in the background is a Masterworks Hollywood Classic, which will also make a NAMM appearance.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Hey Zado,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's your '80s Superstrats.


Can't say if my pants are wet for tears of joy or not


----------



## Yimmj

MMMM this thread is giving me GAS and my wallet is hating it


----------



## Tesla

The return of the Tempest and that Banshee 8 have me feeling tickly inside!

I would love some more Solo models though.


----------



## Blood Tempest

celticelk said:


> C'mon, Blackjack Tempest 7! Walnut finish = immediate buy.



 They MUST!!!! 
Really, a 7 string Tempest in any of the finishes I've seen thus far for 2014 would make my pants tight in the crotchal region.



Tesla said:


> The return of the Tempest and that Banshee 8 have me feeling tickly inside!
> 
> I would love some more Solo models though.



THIS TOO!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

The carbon fibre is a neat touch!!

I've messaged some of the guys in the Custom Shop what their plans are for 2014'2 range.


----------



## Zado

drawnacrol said:


> The carbon fibre is a neat touch!!
> 
> I've messaged some of the guys in the Custom Shop what their plans are for 2014'2 range.


IIRC they are planning a USA Solo


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USA Avenger or gtfo.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Tesla said:


> I would love some more Solo models though.


Yes, were re the solo's hopefully more Stopbar tailpieces this year instead of just TOM's by themselves


----------



## Zado

It seems USA ESP division is gettin many consents for the incoming work,they are not just seeing others winning the race with no countermeasures









too bad schecter already gives











which are,imho,a couple of steps above lookwise


----------



## Church2224

I actually think the ESP Versions look better, but that is just me. 

Not saying the Schecter versions look BAD, they look great!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

That blueburst quilt


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> I actually think the ESP Versions look better, but that is just me.
> 
> Not saying the Schecter versions look BAD, they look great!



Those ESP look really nice,but I expect something way more appealing from them..ESP has always been the brand of the magnificent tops 

http://www.music-plant.com/webshop/upload/save_image/GBEGT1830.jpg








they HAVE to put all their effort to give something more imhoThose USA made models are said to be very exclusive (at least,guitar rebellion said so),then possibly expensive,probably not far from a custom shop instrument,so I expect the very best they can give
I am pleased they are going down the superstrat road too,and not just making deluxe versions of esp standard models,which could have been somehow disappointing


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

> A CLASSIC RETURNS!
> 
> Schecter Guitar is proud to announce the return of the C-1 CLASSIC. A mainstay in our line up for seven years will return with a NAMM 2014 debut ... faithful to its original specifications.
> 
> Originally debuted in 2002, the C-1 Classic changed the industry perception of what a &#8216;production&#8217; guitar would and could be!
> 
> The striking abalone &#8216;Vine of Life&#8217; full neck inlay pattern adorns the 25.5&#8221; scale rosewood fingerboard of this neck-thru-body Classic. An intensely figured Quilted Maple arched top is finished in Antique Amber.
> 
> Gold covered Seymour Duncan JB/Jazz humbuckers yield a wide tonal array via the 5-way &#8216;mega&#8217; switch..
> 
> A TonePros TOM bridge adds intonation and tuning stability to the C-1 Classic&#8217;s natural resonant sustain.
> 
> The C-1 CLASSIC will begin shipping to Authorized Schecter Dealers in early January&#8230; and YES a Lefty version is also available!
> 
> With a MSRP of $1299 , the 2014 C-1 Classic will street at $899.00


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Also, double post because trans-white custom shop goodness.


----------



## Infused1

Both Companies are owned by the same parties. Just have different management. I remember when I was getting my first 7 string from Schecter, ESP and Schecter were still in the same building when they were on Highlands in Hollywood still. 



Zado said:


> It seems USA ESP division is gettin many consents for the incoming work,they are not just seeing others winning the race with no countermeasures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too bad schecter already gives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which are,imho,a couple of steps above lookwise


----------



## zilla

Those two schecters look like they have a lot of orange peel in the clear coat.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Probably because they didn't do the final sanding and polishing.


----------



## ImNotAhab




----------



## Quiet Coil

Some excellent stuff from Schecter. That said, anybody else feeling like NAMM came early and nobody but Schecter showed up? This onslaught from one manufacturer is messing with my head. GET WITH THE PROGRAM IBBY AND ESP, GIVE US SOME LEGIT LEAKS ALREADY!!!


----------



## Key_Maker

I am seeing bad or isn't they making it in the same fabric?

I see the same metal walls...


----------



## XeoFLCL

Key_Maker said:


> I am seeing bad or isn't they making it in the same fabric?
> 
> I see the same metal walls...



Not to mention very identical mountings for base and clearcoating, though that shouldn't be such a surprise. Actually, the same factory shouldn't be a surprise either seeing as they are technically the same companies with only different consumer bases.


----------



## Ben.Last

HaloHat said:


> Bet you your choice of any Schecter under $1200 payable on Jan. 01 2015 just to give you lots of time.
> 
> Or Jan. 01 2016 if either of us can remember that far from now lol. [someone will remind us eh haha]



Oh, I didn't mean that it would happen any time soon. At some point (say 5-10 years from now), it just wouldn't surprise me if we see the two companies folded in to one another somehow. Maybe in more of a Honda/Acura fashion, where Schecter is the mid and lower end stuff, with ESP being the high end/custom shop stuff. I don't know. I just can't see the two continuing to internally compete each other with how similar their offerings are becoming.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

^ I am having the same feeling as well. With the introduction of the E-II series and the talk about canceling the ESP std series last year and that ESP wants to EVENTUALLY be a custom only brand, it will be no surprise to me if ESP/LTD offered no real competition to Schecter.

I would predict that LTD will stay the same, maybe offer even higher quality, but I think that LTD will stay away from the baritone (>= 26.5") territory. They may offer one or two baritone sig models, but I think that'll be it.


----------



## icos211

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



I don't give a crap about the abalone, I've always thought this guitar looked cool. I saw it in blue once in the unfortunate hands of some douchy, way too into himself indie rocker who could only play open chords. And that is the story of the only time in my life I legitimately considered armed robbery.


----------



## Zado

Key_Maker said:


> I am seeing bad or isn't they making it in the same fabric?
> 
> I see the same metal walls...


I guess it's because the finishing room must be made under specifical construction criteria for security/technical reasons,so they are all the same...the floor is identical too though 


> Also, double post because trans-white custom shop goodness.


oh this is something I've seen quite often around here,a very popular model with the old custom shop

it should be essentially an H-S-S of this


----------



## Skullet

I really don't need anymore guitars this year . Schecter is doing all the right things to change my mind though . Avenger 6 is gonna be mine at some point


----------



## Valnob

I don't know if any of you have seen this vid. 

A demo of the custom cet


----------



## B_flat

Nice demo. That thing sounds nice, though I have become a snob to bolt on necks.


----------



## Zado

Valnob said:


> I don't know if any of you have seen this vid.
> 
> A demo of the custom cet




It has a damn vintage strat vibe with that amp I didn't expect at all.Very very nice sounding!


----------



## jephjacques

Zado said:


>



reminder that this owns owns owwwwnnnnssssssss


----------



## NeglectedField

Zado said:


> weird,that's what I wrote when schecter posted this on facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a guy replied to me "lolwat".
> 
> 
> I'm tired of existing.



I'm just gonna quote this again so people don't have to scroll back loads of pages to catch up


----------



## Zado




----------



## djentbojangle

That looks amazing. Might be buying a Schecter next year


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh good lord it's line an Avenger and an Ibanez Saber made sweet, sweet man-love. 

Now can we see some C-1/7/8's like this?


----------



## jephjacques

Zado said:


>








I think I have to buy one of these.


----------



## dedsouth333

jephjacques said:


> I think I have to buy one of these.



I know I do. Schecter is definitely getting my money next year for my 7 and 8.

KM- 7 and A-8 are on top of the GAS list for 2014.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USA Production PT with a single coil bridge.


----------



## celticelk

Found this little gem of an exchange buried in the comments on the Hellraiser Hybrid announcement:

"Serious question...will there be a 7 string Tempest Hybrid model?"

"maybe... headstock never looks right with 3/4 or 4/3... here's a secret... there are 2 TEMPEST-8 samples on the way to DCGL"


----------



## Blood Tempest

celticelk said:


> Found this little gem of an exchange buried in the comments on the Hellraiser Hybrid announcement:
> 
> "Serious question...will there be a 7 string Tempest Hybrid model?"
> 
> "maybe... headstock never looks right with 3/4 or 4/3... here's a secret... there are 2 TEMPEST-8 samples on the way to DCGL"



I've just gone from half chub to full on boner.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Full Banshee 7 shot.


----------



## XeoFLCL

Zado said:


>


----------



## Zado

MUAH

STEALTH SERIES







> Found this little gem of an exchange buried in the comments on the Hellraiser Hybrid announcement:
> 
> "Serious question...will there be a 7 string Tempest Hybrid model?"
> 
> "maybe... headstock never looks right with 3/4 or 4/3... here's a secret... there are 2 TEMPEST-8 samples on the way to DCGL"



LINK THAT DAMN PAGE! We need to put 200000000 likes there!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh lawd. Stealth C1.



> Here is the STEALTH C-1 in an awesome Satin White finish. Loaded with Schecter's own SUPER ROCK II pick ups, side dot inlays, and an Ultra Access set neck; this guitar feels is as fast as it looks.


----------



## Nag

Those Hellraiser Hybrids... now if they offered a 7-string one with Floyd Rose bridge, I'd buy one straight away.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Zado said:


> LINK THAT DAMN PAGE! We need to put 200000000 likes there!!!



YES!!! WHERE IS IT?! WE ALL NEED TO SUPPORT THIS!


----------



## celticelk

Blood Tempest said:


> YES!!! WHERE IS IT?! WE ALL NEED TO SUPPORT THIS!



Geez, it's like you guys don't know how to use an Internet or something. =) As I said, it's in the comments on the original Facebook announcement of the Hellraiser Hybrid series from Dec 10th. I'm a Facebook refuser, and FB won't give a link for individual posts unless you log in, so you'll just have to go find it yourselves.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Also


----------



## Zado

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...22077144.30526.131382650211888&type=1&theater

tons of interesting stuff here! New hybrid models added in the future! Avenger,solo,s-1  and finisheeeees!



also

Steven Bruce the transparent white prototype 7 with the trem was reaaally nice, make more of those
Non mi piace più · Rispondi · 3 · 11 dicembre alle ore 1.27





Schecter Guitars T-White is a real tough finish for a factory to do as a 'production' model ... hell its hard in the custom shop! We are doing this as the Keith Merrow KM-7 (which too could expand to a 6 and/or ... so we need to make sure the quality is up to our standards


----------



## celticelk

Thanks for taking up my slack, gang. =)

Sounds like the Tempest-7 is still a dream, unless they've got one in the Blackjack series. I'm not holding my breath for a PT-7 at Winter NAMM either, given that Schecter wanted to know what headstock we'd like to see on it. Maybe mid-summer or in the fall. It's not like I've got more money for spending on guitars right now anyway. =)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

We may get some sneak peaks next year, but if they do a PT-7, probably won't be until early 2015.


----------



## Blood Tempest

I went on there, hit the like and made a comment. Everybody make a push! Tempest 7s and 8s FTW!


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> We may get some sneak peaks next year, but if they do a PT-7, probably won't be until early 2015.


that's no ploblem,I plan to live at least another couple of years


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

I was away from SSO for awhile and now obviously late to the party, but this is awesome! I assume it will have the 26.5 scale like all Schecter 7's nowadays. Too bad about the flat top and pickup rings but you can't have it all  The headstock looks great too!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Full Banshee 7 shot.



Everything I like about Schecter and Ibanez in one. I will definitely be getting one of these and the best part is it comes with awesome pickups.


----------



## Ben.Last

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> I was away from SSO for awhile and now obviously late to the party, but this is awesome! I assume it will have the 26.5 scale like all Schecter 7's nowadays. Too bad about the flat top and pickup rings but you can't have it all  The headstock looks great too!



I don't know if it really qualifies as a flat top. It's contoured.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think it's a beveled top. Like the newer PRS SEs and S2s.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think it's a beveled top. Like the newer PRS SEs and S2s.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^Yep the slight contour for your forearm will make it feel like an arch top.


----------



## Triple-J

Schecter's facebook just confirmed a Stealth C7 and seeing as this "mystery model" was referred to as a Stealth and it's a 7 string I guess it's it, the price for the Stealth C1 was confirmed as $499/bridge & $549/floyd so I'm definitely interested in this cause if it's as cheap as the 6 I might buy one in all three colours.



Zado said:


>


----------



## Zado

And schec pups are definitely something.


And you keep an eye on these

Schecter DIAMOND SERIES PROTOTYPE BLACKJACK Tempest-8 Black w/ Red Grain 2014 8-String Electric Guitar

Schecter DIAMOND SERIES PROTOTYPE A-7 Black w/Red Grain 2014 7-String Electric Guitar


----------



## celticelk

There's also an A-8 prototype: Schecter DIAMOND SERIES PROTOTYPE A-8 Black w/ Red Grain 2014 8-String Electric Guitar

No pics of the Tempest yet, but both of the A-series have pics up. Hipshot bridge, red fretboard inlays, coil split, SD passives. Oh yes.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

Schecter DIAMOND SERIES PROTOTYPE A-7 Black w/Red Grain 2014 7-String Electric Guitar

Edit: Looks like someone posted this first.


----------



## B_flat

That red grain wood texture just sealed the deal for me. Im def getting one


----------



## dedsouth333

That thing looks amazing! Yes, this will be happening


----------



## albertc

Tempest 8 is up too!!!!


----------



## Zado

PORN FATNESS







Porn Avengeritude!!



both sold in a couple of days


----------



## Shask

drawnacrol said:


> Everything I like about Schecter and Ibanez in one. I will definitely be getting one of these and the best part is it comes with awesome pickups.


This model is definitely gonna kill Ibanez sales this year 



Definitely thinking about one myself.....


----------



## dedsouth333

The Tempest actually came out looking much better than I had anticipated.


----------



## Zado

Tempest 8 looks like the heavies and meaniest stringed thing I've ever seen


----------



## dedsouth333

Zado said:


> Tempest 8 looks like the heavies and meaniest stringed thing I've ever seen



That's what I was thinking about the A-8.


----------



## celticelk

Zado said:


>



OMFG

My wife said "I've never seen a guitar that looks more like you." Now if only I had a spare grand on hand....


----------



## Zado

that's a weird compliment  but ladies always have great suggestions on guitars,it's thanks to my girl that I have a schecter now




So start saving and get it


----------



## gunch

Stealth C1

IN WHITE


----------



## BrailleDecibel

That A-7....dear God...it's like the first time I heard the Beatles...


----------



## Negav

silverabyss said:


> Stealth C1
> 
> IN WHITE



May I add: No Pickup Rings?


----------



## celticelk

silverabyss said:


> Stealth C1
> 
> IN WHITE



The Storm Shadow model!


----------



## jephjacques

There's an A-8 proto on sale at drum city guitar land and thank god it's not in gloss black because then I would have to buy it.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

celticelk said:


> The Storm Trooper model!


*Fixed


----------



## celticelk

joshuavsoapkid said:


> *Fixed



Nothing stealthy about a stormtrooper. =)


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

celticelk said:


> Nothing stealthy about a stormtrooper. =)


Yeah, but it's white with black binding so, Storm Trooper FTW.


----------



## Zado

How many damn new models are we having next year? sheesh please someone make a list with pics or something,my head's gonna explode!

Oh btw guys,using code MARIO on dcgl still delicers discounts...........coincidence? I don't think so


----------



## cardinal

The reddish/blackish Tempest 8 is METAL. Excited for the line up.


----------



## Light121

Are these tempest 8/ A7&8 protos ash?
Cause if they are, I might do something very stupid, very soon.


----------



## Ben.Last

If that A-8 prototype was lefty I'd be placing my order right now.


----------



## indreku

please god make a stealth Baritone also happen...SCHECTER WE NEED MORE 26.5 scaled six stringers


----------



## Gryphon

just getting caught up on this thread. Schecter upped their game x 1000....I've got all sorts of body parts getting hard. Already know I'm going to buy the Banshee 7, Hellraiser hybrid, and then everything they release in the red grain finish.


----------



## Zado

This year is seriously to consider a great year for Schecter..and,for me,no matter what other brands are gonna do,I have it all covered.

Esp will no doubt show something fantastic,E-II horizon with maple fretboard,new finishes,metallic M-II,Horizon-I with cockstock and so on.But Schecter is givin me an improved Solo shape for my LP needs,avenger models,USA monohumb superstrats,silverburst hellraiser,ERGs like raining,retro looking stuff...Ibanez? never cared for Ibanez.


----------



## Church2224

Zado said:


> This year is seriously to consider a great year for Schecter..and,for me,no matter what other brands are gonna do,I have it all covered.
> 
> Esp will no doubt show something fantastic,E-II horizon with maple fretboard,new finishes,metallic M-II,Horizon-I with cockstock and so on.But Schecter is givin me an improved Solo shape for my LP needs,avenger models,USA monohumb superstrats,silverburst hellraiser,ERGs like raining,retro looking stuff...Ibanez? never cared for Ibanez.



What about Jackson? I want to see what they are going to offer.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

DAYUM EXPLOSION!!!
Red grain!!





Tempest 8s


----------



## Sabaism

Hi,

someone already knows what scale length the 8 string model of the hybrid series will have?
The Hellraiser had 26,5" which i would prefer, but the sls series comes with 28".
Have there been any information on that?
Also anyone knows if the 8 string also comes with that awesome carbon fiber binding?
One of the most beautiful details i have ever seen on a guitar...

Cheers 
Jo


----------



## Valnob

HELLRAISER HYBRID COLLECTIONHELLRAISER HYBRID COLLECTION - Schecter Guitar Research


----------



## B_flat

They said in a post, the 8s will be 28inch


----------



## Allealex

Hellraiser Hybrid:

- USA made Hipshot bridges;
- EMGs 57/66;
- Locking tuners and GraphTech Tusq nuts;
- SLS's fast neck profile and satin finish;
- Compound radius ebony fiberboard;
- Glow-in-the-dark side dots;
-*C-1 (MSRP $1299 / STREET $899*
-*C-7 (MSRP $1449 / STREET $999 )*

This is just pure win


----------



## TheDarkiron

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> For the active haters:





I was going to buy it until I saw " alder body" I don't know what I'm going to do....

Sls..... It have TOMs and meh pickups so no thanks.
Banshee.... Bolt on ( meh ) and alder body. No thanks too
Keith merrow signature.... Its white, plus unknown price. This is my best option, I hope it to be decent in price and maybe I'll buy it


----------



## Leuka

Those red grain Avengers are absolutely tits.


----------



## celticelk

TheDarkiron said:


> I was going to buy it until I saw " alder body" I don't know what I'm going to do....
> 
> Sls..... It have TOMs and meh pickups so no thanks.
> Banshee.... Bolt on ( meh ) and alder body. No thanks too
> Keith merrow signature.... Its white, plus unknown price. This is my best option, I hope it to be decent in price and maybe I'll buy it



Life is hard.


----------



## Don Vito

Nitpicking at it's finest


----------



## Danukenator

Shit, I love alder.


I've always counted Schecter out when buying guitars. However, the SLS series blew me away and these are stunning. I can't wait to test some of these out. The A7 looks aggressive and sleek without being silly.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

> EXTREME! Masterwork Hollywood Classic-9 in process for NAMM
> 
> ... yes Martha , 9 strings!


----------



## dedsouth333

And routed for EMGs?

I would probably never have a practical use for more than 8 strings but I wouldn't mind having that on my wall


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Probably. There's supposed to be some EMG 909s in the works. 

Or those Laces that are also in the Ibanez RG9.


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> What about Jackson? I want to see what they are going to offer.


I like Jackson guitars,the USA models play like a dream and the Soloist probably has the best superstrat shape ever seen,not to mention the RR which is pure legend...but the brand has honestly not impressed me lately,so I'm not expecting anything spectacular for next year 

hope to be disproved asap


oh and that 9stringed bitch is sick


----------



## Church2224

Zado said:


> I like Jackson guitars,the USA models play like a dream and the Soloist probably has the best superstrat shape ever seen,not to mention the RR which is pure legend...but the brand has honestly not impressed me lately,so I'm not expecting anything spectacular for next year
> 
> hope to be disproved asap
> 
> 
> oh and that 9stringed bitch is sick



Honestly, since the Custom Selects and the B7s and B8s, I am happy with what they offer and they do not need to do much more 

But back to Schecter...

I want to see what new USA Models they will be releasing this year. 7 String CET Would be nice!


----------



## Danukenator

Basically, I see it as Jackson moving towards a higher end section, The B-series and the Selects while maintaining some entry level stuff with Schecter doing the exact opposite.

They have set themselves up to dominate the middle ground stuff and dabble in the high end. That said, Schecter's Korea stuff has blown me away recently. They slayed the Jacksons and Epiphones in the same price bracket. The more toned-down aesthetics have me thirsty for more!


----------



## cereal_guy

Just up on their facebook, 2014 blackjack A-6


----------



## 8StringX

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Probably. There's supposed to be some EMG 909s in the works.
> 
> Or those Laces that are also in the Ibanez RG9.



I think EMG officially released the 909s already, so I assume that's what they'll use.

I hope this is not the only 9-string Schecter has planned. I was under the impression that they were going to release a hellraiser model. If so, I am very interested.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Church2224 said:


> I want to see what new USA Models they will be releasing this year. 7 String CET Would be nice!



No plans for a 7 string model at the start of 2014 but the current 7 will have a hipshot. I gave them a few ideas to improve the current 7 and they said they'd look into it for the end of next year.


----------



## Chrisjd

9 strings? seriously? This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## celticelk

Chrisjd said:


> 9 strings? seriously? This is getting ridiculous.



Is there a finite number of total strings on the planet, so that someone else's 9-string means you might have to play 5-string banjo? If not, why do you care?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

celticelk said:


> Is there a finite number of total strings on the planet, so that someone else's 9-string means you might have to play 5-string banjo? If not, why do you care?


 Although he's probably being sarcastic.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Mr_Metal_575 said:


>



Is this available as a 7? God damn


----------



## celticelk

wannabguitarist said:


> Is this available as a 7? God damn



Someone asked Schecter about a Hellraiser Hybrid Tempest-7 over on FB, and they responded that they hadn't yet found a headstock that they like. That suggests to me that the answer is probably "no," at least for the time being. Personally, I'd buy a red-and-black Tempest-7 yesterday. If I had the money on hand, I'd have bought the 8 already.

There's also a 6-string Tempest in that same finish on DCGL, and I'm marginally more confident that we'll see that one as a standard model in the 2014 Blackjack lineup.


----------



## Zado

celticelk said:


> There's also a 6-string Tempest in that same finish on DCGL, and I'm marginally more confident that we'll see that one as a standard model in the 2014 Blackjack lineup.




yep,and looks mesmerizing




oh and btw schecter is recruiting a new artist at the moment...please no metalcore,PLEASE NO FUCKING EMO


----------



## The Rastatute

I just saw a Facebook post from schecter that we will be seeing more of luke jaeger from sleep terror in the new year so maybe he might be the new artist


----------



## Zado

The Rastatute said:


> I just saw a Facebook post from schecter that we will be seeing more of luke jaeger from sleep terror in the new year so maybe he might be the new artist


I hope so,he's a really talented guy,no matter what people on facebook say


btw tempest 8 red grain is gone


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> [/COLOR]



Called it.


----------



## celticelk

Zado said:


> btw tempest 8 red grain is gone



 Guess I can stop trying to figure out how to get the money for it. I was never any good at knocking over liquor stores anyway.

ETA: the 6-string red/black Tempest is gone too. The black Tempest-8 and that red/black A-7 are still available....


----------



## Zalbu

What are the main differences between the KM sig and the Banshees going to be? Because they look pretty similar, spec-wise, as far as I can tell.


----------



## dedsouth333

Banshee:
Bolt-on
Alder body
Has tone knob

KM-7:
Set-neck
Swamp ash body
No tone knob

I think that's about it. Not 100% though.


----------



## Zado

tempest 8 red grain gone

tempest 6 red grain gone

avenger 8 red grain gone


there's a secret love for red grain I see


----------



## dedsouth333

F.ck! I wish I could snag that A-7 before it disappears, too. That's not gonna happen though


----------



## Light121

dedsouth333 said:


> KM-7:
> Set-neck
> *Swamp ash body*
> No tone knob



Has the ash body been confirmed? I've been looking for that spec and all I could find was a post in this thread saying it was mahogany


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Pretty sure Keith said it's ash.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Those black/red grain models remind me of all the excellent points of the Gibson Voodoo series. Man, I fear for my wallet in 2014.


----------



## Zado

some spam for the CS page

https://www.facebook.com/Schectercustomshop

"BTW, all FB friends. Were really trying to gain momentum on this page. If you could please share it, it would be much appreciated!"

spam done,now show me some green CS banshee with gold hardware


----------



## Chrisjd

celticelk said:


> Is there a finite number of total strings on the planet, so that someone else's 9-string means you might have to play 5-string banjo? If not, why do you care?



Funny, I received a bunch of negs for my completely harmless post.

I don't care enough in that I lose sleep. I've been around long enough now though to see the fads. While I can't say for certain that a 9 string is a fad, I suspect it will be. 8 strings are already being pawned off like crazy on this forum when people realize it's overkill and return to their seven strings. How wide can we push the sonic spectrum of highs and lows? why not just get it over with and build a 20 string shred guitar.

I fully support new tools to enhance and broaden musical capabilities, but more isn't always better, contrary to what a lot of people here might like to think


----------



## Quiet Coil

^I just thought celticelk's reply was just plain funny. Chillax dude, I would never be able to fully utilize an 8+ string but they're hella fun to mess around on!


----------



## Blood Tempest

Chrisjd said:


> Funny, I received a bunch of negs for my completely harmless post.
> 
> I don't care enough in that I lose sleep. I've been around long enough now though to see the fads. While I can't say for certain that a 9 string is a fad, I suspect it will be. 8 strings are already being pawned off like crazy on this forum when people realize it's overkill and return to their seven strings. How wide can we push the sonic spectrum of highs and lows? why not just get it over with and build a 20 string shred guitar.
> 
> I fully support new tools to enhance and broaden musical capabilities, but more isn't always better, contrary to what a lot of people here might like to think



Not all of us use ERGs for shred. I'm not a shredder by any means. I prefer to have the added low end without losing my standard tuning if possible. That's the huge benefit to me. Plus, I love low notes. Low notes and ugly music go hand in hand very well. 

How are 8 strings and greater ERGs a fad? Don't you think people said that about 7 strings when they first started getting mass produced too? It's all preference, and everyone is entitled to their opinions (such as yours), but I hardly think it's a fad. If it were widely perceived to be just that, I don't think a lot of companies would be dumping R&D money into them.  



Noisy Humbucker said:


> ^I just thought celticelk's reply was just plain funny. Chillax dude, I would never be able to fully utilize an 8+ string but they're hella fun to mess around on!



+1 Music is all about fun and experimentation to me. Added strings, whether high or low notes, make it all the more fun.


----------



## Zado

STAP ignoring my piiiiics!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Zado said:


> STAP ignoring my piiiiics!


Is that a maple body, with that maple neck that's gonna be a bright sounding bass. Really interested in that.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^Looks like Ash.

I'm so glad Schecter are using Nazgul/Sentient pickups in loads of their new guitars. For modern metal its the best pickup set I've tried.


----------



## celticelk

Chrisjd said:


> Funny, I received a bunch of negs for my completely harmless post.



You sound surprised. In a forum dedicated to guitars with more than the usual amount of strings, what exactly were you expecting? This is the place where we come to find people who *don't* look askance at us for having more than six strings.



Chrisjd said:


> I don't care enough in that I lose sleep. I've been around long enough now though to see the fads. While I can't say for certain that a 9 string is a fad, I suspect it will be. 8 strings are already being pawned off like crazy on this forum when people realize it's overkill and return to their seven strings. How wide can we push the sonic spectrum of highs and lows? why not just get it over with and build a 20 string shred guitar.



People realize it's overkill *for them*. I personally have backed away from playing 8s as well, because after some experimentation I find that what I do with guitar doesn't really demand that extra string. But I'm not everybody, and neither are you. And frankly, if having more 9-strings gets us *one more* player like Tosin or Javier or Fred or [insert name here] who comes along and does something awesome with the instrument, then I think it's worthwhile. As far as "how wide can we push the sonic spectrum" - there are guys playing 10- and 11-string basses, and people who enjoy listening to their work. That seems to argue that there's room for a guitar with at least 9 strings, whether you're the one playing it or not.



Chrisjd said:


> I fully support new tools to enhance and broaden musical capabilities, but more isn't always better, contrary to what a lot of people here might like to think



You're right - it's just more. But more isn't always too much, either.


----------



## celticelk

Zado said:


> STAP ignoring my piiiiics!



Mmmm, wood. Why can't we get more Schecter *guitars* that look like this? Mind you, if that black-and-red ash is a production finish, I'll shut my mouth and go order a few....


----------



## possumkiller

Schecter wins 2014


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

> We will leave you tonight with our new 2014 BANSHEE-7 PASSIVE: Crimson Red Burst / Hipshot USA / Seymour Duncan Nazgul-Sentient Humbuckers / *$829 Street Price*



Really wanna see the price of the 8 string.


----------



## Shask

Every time I see one of those Banshee 7's my bank account cries.....


----------



## Necris

It's amazing how much more appealing I find Schecters without the gaudy inlays.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Perfection!!!






So Schecter Custom shop now makes Avenger models? Looks amazing, and it's not even finished yet.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> So Schecter Custom shop now makes Avenger models? Looks amazing, and it's not even finished yet.



The Custom Shop never stopped making Avengers!


----------



## Ben.Last

I'm really digging those outlined red inlays.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

I was going to move away from Schecter, not for quality reasons, but to just see what the others offer, as the only real guitars I have owned are Jackson, and Schecter guitars... But Schecter is making damn sure that doesn't happen anytime soon! 

I have 2-3 different new Schecters that I am really wanting.  Although I have a feeling that I will only be able to afford 1 new guitar over the next year (as I am also getting my studio setup too) Which so far, I think will end up being that Banshee 7string Hipshot passive setup, but there is definitely more than 1 Schecter on my interest list.

I am just glad Guitar Center is a Schecter dealer, and Guitar Center just moved into town about 3 months ago. Now I can try out all the ones I am interested in to help narrow it down..

I know this a long post that basically boils down to "Schecter, keep up the fantastic work." 

Now I just hope the instruments hold up to the announcement, and pics. (which I don't doubt that they will)


----------



## Zado

> I have 2-3 different new Schecters that I am really wanting.


you lucky,look at my signature


----------



## Blood Tempest

Zado said:


> you lucky,look at my signature



I LOL'd at how long that list is


----------



## Zado

Blood Tempest said:


> I LOL'd at how long that list is


my wallet got a crisis


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

Zado said:


> you lucky,look at my signature




I thought I wanted more guitars than I needed. 
I really only want about 4-7 more (total), and those are over the next several years lol.

LOL wow you make me feel extremely "conservative" in my musical instrument wants/needs.
Even though that ^^ word's associations' grow more ridiculous by the day.


----------



## Zado

well consider that's just gas and nothing more: 100% I won't buy any of those,can't afford that 







Oh my


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Zado said:


> you lucky,look at my signature





I'm not sure my GAS list would fit in the signature section. I'm looking into speccing out a Custom Shop Banshee 7 if the price isn't to crazy.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

Zado said:


> well consider that's just gas and nothing more: 100% I won't buy any of those,can't afford that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my



True... Maybe its just I am a bit more realistic with my GAS? Though to be fair, I doubt I will have more than 2 new guitars in 2-3 years ultra-realistically.

Now that Color!!!

I would love that with a six, or seven stringer, ebony neck, (with same color as finish inlays on the fretboard)
Almost like a Neon Fresh Copper.


----------



## Zado

I can't due to my being an Italian guy here the "family pics" with 4 or 5 guitars are hardly possible (well,except for those guys without a place to live but with amazing gear  ). But If there's a chance to see a banshee with that finish (or metallic green) and traditional headstock....well that's a whole different story


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Zado said:


>


Anyone knows what model is it? Is facken amazing


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

At the rate Schecter is going, you may see it yet Zado...
If not this year, maybe the next.


----------



## Triple-J

Somebody just asked Schecter on facebook about the neck profile on the new Stealth series guitars and Schecter confirmed they're going to have a slimmer Banshee/sls style neck too, so that's the Blackjack, Hellraiser Hybrid and the Stealth series all new this year with the new style necks which should finally put an end to that "Schecter has baseball bat necks!" nonsense.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

Triple-J said:


> Somebody just asked Schecter on facebook about the neck profile on the new Stealth series guitars and Schecter confirmed they're going to have a slimmer Banshee/sls style neck too, so that's the Blackjack, Hellraiser Hybrid and the Stealth series all new this year with the new style necks which should finally put an end to that "Schecter has baseball bat necks!" nonsense.



I have assumed, but never got to try/see in person, that the Banshee necks, and the SLS series, and Blackjacks all used basically the same kind of speed necks. (although the new Banshee are bolt-on)

Your post enforces that assumption, but I felt I should post for clarification from some other members that may know otherwise.


----------



## Zado

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> Anyone knows what model is it? Is facken amazing


c-1 stealth


> At the rate Schecter is going, you may see it yet Zado...
> If not this year, maybe the next.


oooooooooh you are givin me hopes








and love me some fat necks


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Zado said:


> c-1 stealth


And what is suppossed to be? Mid level? Entry level?


----------



## Triple-J

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> Anyone knows what model is it? Is facken amazing



It's the new Stealth series there's a C1 and C7 both available in three colours matte black, red and flat white the C1 was confirmed as being $499 street (or $550 with a floyd) but there's no price for the seven string version yet.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> And what is suppossed to be? Mid level? Entry level?



I have an older C-1 with FR, and its not really an Entry level guitar.. (Id say closer to Mid level, and thats before you change the stock pickups)
Plus these new C-1's seem to be improved upon a decent amount!


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Triple-J said:


> It's the new Stealth series there's a C1 and C7 both available in three colours matte black, red and flat white the C1 was confirmed as being $499 street (or $550 with a floyd) but there's no price for the seven string version yet.


499$!!??? Are you kidding me ? The red C-7 blows meaway


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> 499$!!??? Are you kidding me ? The red C-7 blows meaway



I am thinking of getting a sixer myself.
I am holding out to see what all finishes its available in, maybe even till 2015. But so far, yeah, the Red is my favorite of the 3 colors.


----------



## Zado

the stealth series is probably sort of Ibanez premium...a good model "but you might want to change pups".




Though schecter pups are awesome


----------



## Skullet

I wonder what the unfinished back and neck c1 looks like ! Have i missed this ?


----------



## Zado

Skullet said:


> I wonder what the unfinished back and neck c1 looks like ! Have i missed this ?



this?





nope,still a mystery!


----------



## Negav

Zado said:


> this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope,still a mystery!



Look at the neck woods, the walnut strip goes to the top. I think you'll be able to see the woods from the top. Like some carvins or like the stargazers that have been posted here.


----------



## B_flat

The wood finish has to be a custom shop. What is that, 13 ply neck thru.?! Not going to be cheap.


----------



## cardinal

Purple Banshee 7 sting passive on eBay right now. The veneer isn't really doing it for me, but otherwise a nice looking guitar.


----------



## sakeido

B_flat said:


> The wood finish has to be a custom shop. What is that, 13 ply neck thru.?! Not going to be cheap.



I'm pretty sure Schecter did a cheaper guitar with that neck before. It showed through to the top and it had a figured top only over the wings of the guitar. Not custom shop.... cannot remember the model name at all though


----------



## thegoatlord

Can't wait for the Keith Merrow


----------



## Valnob

I like the avenger body, but the 8 string one on DCGL looks just horrible !





like this one, a beveled avenger body, ark !




The top looks nice though


----------



## celticelk

I like the bevels, myself. *shrug*


----------



## albertc

sakeido said:


> I'm pretty sure Schecter did a cheaper guitar with that neck before. It showed through to the top and it had a figured top only over the wings of the guitar. Not custom shop.... cannot remember the model name at all though


I'm pretty sure you're thinking of the Hollywood Classic. It was a 5 piece neck I think. It was like the top of the line diamond series back in the day.


----------



## mnemonic

Holy shit that top is amazing.

Also, I kind of like the beveled avenger look. Archtop is cool too, but I kind of have a thing for flat-top guitars right now.


----------



## Chrisjd

Does anyone know how the Banshee and Merrow necks will compare to the SLS necks?


----------



## InfinityCollision

I like the beveled top 

The Stiletto Classic had a multilaminate neck-through, might be what you're thinking of.


----------



## Ben.Last

I prefer the bevel too. I'm over archtops at this point, and I don't see that changing.


----------



## sell2792

Hollywood Classic C1

I'd love to see an affordable 13 ply neck.


----------



## Light121

Chrisjd said:


> Does anyone know how the Banshee and Merrow necks will compare to the SLS necks?



Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I believe the KM7 (as well as the hellraiser hybrid series) will actually be using the SLS neck profile. 

The only difference will be that these newer models will have compound radius necks which I don't believe the SLS series had/have originally. I can't say with the banshee.


----------



## dedsouth333

Light121 said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I believe the KM7 (as well as the hellraiser hybrid series) will actually be using the SLS neck profile.
> 
> The only difference will be that these newer models will have compound radius necks which I don't believe the SLS series had/have originally. I can't say with the banshee.



I'm about 75-ish% sure that the KM-7 does have the sls neck (iirc from the Merrow sig thread anyway).


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

I'd like to know more of the neck on the Banshee, I'm hoping its a relatively thin speed neck.


----------



## powerofze

pretty sure they are both sls. They seem to be slapping sls on everything now


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

powerofze said:


> pretty sure they are both sls. They seem to be slapping sls on everything now



If so, thats pretty awesome!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah, the Banshees have the SLS profile.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

I wish they'd release more stuff about the Solo's, we've everything else but that model and boy I love me a Les Paul shaped guitar.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Zalbu

The only thing I can think of while reading this thread is why Ibanez doesn't listen to what us prog metal nerds want. Imagine Ibanez Prestiges with Hipshots, ebony fingerboard, baritone sevens, pickups that are actually good...


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

^ you could also add neck-throughs to this list.


----------



## Chrisjd

Zalbu said:


> The only thing I can think of while reading this thread is why Ibanez doesn't listen to what us prog metal nerds want. Imagine Ibanez Prestiges with Hipshots, ebony fingerboard, baritone sevens, pickups that are actually good...



Ibanez has never listened, yet they still own the prog metal fan-base along with EBMM. That group of elitists have historically always turned their noses up at Schecter for whatever reason.


----------



## Zalbu

Chrisjd said:


> Ibanez has never listened, yet they still own the prog metal fan-base along with EBMM. That group of elitists have historically always turned their noses up at Schecter for whatever reason.


I'm still somewhat of an Ibanez fanboy but that might change if the KM sig or Banshees plays as good as my Ibanez Prestige.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, the Banshees have the SLS profile.



AWESOME!


----------



## ImNotAhab

Zado said:


>


----------



## feraledge

powerofze said:


> pretty sure they are both sls. They seem to be slapping sls on everything now



It's moves like this that will result in me owning a Schecter most likely before the end of 2014. 
Bravo Schecter, bravo. My bank account hates you.


----------



## Zado

I though (or better,many always told me) ibanez crappy pups were a plus; "you can have an excellent instruments for a cheaper price AND decide the pickup set you want in it with the $$ you save"


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

Zado said:


> I though (or better,many always told me) ibanez crappy pups were a plus; "you can have an excellent instruments for a cheaper price AND decide the pickup set you want in it with the $$ you save"



Thats basically how I am looking at Schecter's new C-1 series. Though they may come with slightly better pickups, according to some.


----------



## Zado

Lach Rae Dawn said:


> Thats basically how I am looking at Schecter's new C-1 series. Though they may come with slightly better pickups, according to some.


schecter pups are really nice indeed,better than many famous branded magnets I'd get the schecs stocks pups over 90% of dimarzio's production


----------



## Blood Tempest

This will be a sig model in 2014! They haven't revealed who. Any guesses?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Blood Tempest said:


> This will be a sig model in 2014! They haven't revealed who. Any guesses?


Maybe a new Zacky Vengeance sig?


----------



## Zado

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Maybe a new Zacky Vengeance sig?


If so I'm buying 3 ESPs and a couple of Ibanez next year.


----------



## Blood Tempest

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Maybe a new Zacky Vengeance sig?



There's a lot of speculation on FB that it's his, but it's got EMGs and a Floyd. Not his usual specs there at all. And it's a right handed pic. Not that it would totally matter.


----------



## jephjacques

Blood Tempest said:


> This will be a sig model in 2014! They haven't revealed who. Any guesses?



I'd guess Nick Cantanese but I don't know if he's still officially with PRS or likes Floyds.


----------



## Blood Tempest

jephjacques said:


> I'd guess Nick Cantanese but I don't know if he's still officially with PRS or likes Floyds.



He came to my mind as well. Just left BLS and has new stuff in the works. It's a possibility, but dunno his status with PRS these days.


----------



## B_flat

TJ Bell. Escape the Fate


----------



## Blood Tempest

B_flat said:


> TJ Bell. Escape the Fate



Oh boy...


----------



## Valnob

horrible... just horrible


----------



## Wrecklyss

Blood Tempest said:


> This will be a sig model in 2014! They haven't revealed who. Any guesses?



I heard Schecter was getting ready to pick up Black Veil Brides. Could be one of those guys' sig model.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I....

Like it.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Red and black. Hmm. I remember when I was 15.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Another sig:


----------



## Triple-J

That red & black SG type shape with the floyd is called the prowler Schecter have only used it for customs and basses in the past so it's good to see it appear in the diamond series it looks much better in a different colour though.


----------



## oversteve

Does anyone know what is the neck thickness on current Hellraisers Extreme? Are the necks thick like standard Hellraisers or SLS profile as well?


----------



## Zado

B_flat said:


> TJ Bell. Escape the Fate


I was thinking "hey,first year schecter has not come out with something disappointing"




> I heard Schecter was getting ready to pick up Black Veil Brides. Could be one of those guys' sig model.


the guitarist already has an incoming sig,a pretty cool silverburst hellraiser



> Does anyone know what is the neck thickness on current Hellraisers Extreme? Are the necks thick like standard Hellraisers or SLS profile as well?


more hellraiser oriented,but it plays like a dream nontheless


> I....
> 
> Like it.



the guitar looks actually nice (though being gaudy with those red mountin rings,more than any abalone bindings),but do you guys remember when i said "NO METALCORE,NO ....ING EMO"? exactly what I meant


----------



## Draceius

This thread is a painful reminder of why I stay away from this forum, I should be focusing on getting a job to save up money for a trip I've been planning with my friends for a while, and instead I now have the motive to pick up a couple banshees and continue writing and playing music no-one is ever going to hear...


----------



## B_flat

They have had BVB


----------



## Charvel7string

Preach it


----------



## Charvel7string

GAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## sell2792

Depending on the inlay, it's not that bad. If it has a blank board, hell, I'd play it.


----------



## B_flat

oversteve said:


> Does anyone know what is the neck thickness on current Hellraisers Extreme? Are the necks thick like standard Hellraisers or SLS profile as well?



The extremes are thinner than normal. ..not sure if thin like sls, but def not a baseball bat. I like the extremes very much. If they came out with a 6 string avenger extreme with a hipshot bridge and duncan passives, my quest for the perfect guitar (affordability wise) would be over.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Wrecklyss said:


> I heard Schecter was getting ready to pick up Black Veil Brides. Could be one of those guys' sig model.


Yeah them too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

sell2792 said:


> Depending on the inlay, it's not that bad. If it has a blank board, hell, I'd play it.



If it has a 12th-fret inlay, it must be really small.


----------



## Zado

Maybe the new artist signature belongs to Steve Stevens,needing schec with EMGs cuz he's tired of his knaggs w/bkp 

seriously, the guitar is not that bad looking,you may not like the red rings,but they are easy to swap,and if you try to think of it with black rings and chrome metalworks emgs(or even white set)ell...it immediately becomes HEAVILY attractive,to me at least.

What disturbs me is mainly the artist thing..I d be fine with Catanese,but I highly doubt it's him;I`d be fine even with BVB other guitarist,though i don t like the band they got the first one,I ll be patient for the second one too. But there's no way I m accepting another alternative emokid band to get a signature with ease,it'd be just killing the good philosophy they used chosing Merrow


----------



## icos211

Blood Tempest said:


> This will be a sig model in 2014! They haven't revealed who. Any guesses?



It's like an SG had liposuction, and they forgot the ass. Then it had a stroke and is all droopy on one side. Never mind the kind of off putting color scheme, I just find this to be an unbelievably ugly shape. It's just too long, and too scrawny in the middle.

I would really hate for this to be a BVB sig, because, like A7X, their fans are die-hard as shit. Thus we would have this plastered everywhere just like the Syn avenger. I'd honestly rather see the latter.


----------



## feraledge

Blood Tempest said:


> This will be a sig model in 2014! They haven't revealed who. Any guesses?


 

Reminds me of an ESP RZK if you flip the horns.

No GAS here.


----------



## Chuck

Zalbu said:


> The only thing I can think of while reading this thread is why Ibanez doesn't listen to what us prog metal nerds want. Imagine Ibanez Prestiges with Hipshots, ebony fingerboard, baritone sevens, pickups that are actually good...



Because some Ibanez guys love basswood, bolt-on's, maple or rosewood boards, Ibanez bridges, and EMG's.






















































Just sayin'


----------



## dethFNmetal

Chuck said:


> Because some Ibanez guys love basswood, bolt-on's, maple or rosewood boards, Ibanez bridges, and EMG's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin'



some guys with bad taste


----------



## Zalbu

Chuck said:


> Because some Ibanez guys love basswood, bolt-on's, maple or rosewood boards, Ibanez bridges, and EMG's.
> 
> Just sayin'


Some do, but does that mean that 90% of their superstrats needs to have it? I like the basswood and bolt-on on my RG1570Z, but is some variation too much to ask for?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Dude 

Schecter Banshee 7 Passive Electric Guitar Hard Tail 2014 Trans Purple Burst | eBay


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Zalbu said:


> The only thing I can think of while reading this thread is why Ibanez doesn't listen to what us prog metal nerds want. Imagine Ibanez Prestiges with Hipshots, ebony fingerboard, baritone sevens, pickups that are actually good...


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

FromTheMausoleum said:


>


Can't tell who won/got thrown out the window.


----------



## 7stringDemon

WOW! Schecter REALLY wants everyone's money this year.


----------



## cereal_guy

7stringDemon said:


> WOW! Schecter REALLY wants everyone's money this year.



and from what I've seen so far, they're going to get it... well, they'll get mine at least


----------



## soultribe

In no way being racist, but this is the culture of working environment of a typical Japanese company, more of top down decision than hearing feedback from the ground up. I supposed some employee had already feedback , but just it never went thru the go ahead pass.

The thing I hate most of ibanez is their option for lefty. One or two entries model.


----------



## Zado

icos211 said:


> It's like an SG had liposuction, and they forgot the ass. Then it had a stroke and is all droopy on one side. Never mind the kind of off putting color scheme, I just find this to be an unbelievably ugly shape. It's just too long, and too scrawny in the middle.
> 
> I would really hate for this to be a BVB sig, because, like A7X, their fans are die-hard as shit. Thus we would have this plastered everywhere just like the Syn avenger. I'd honestly rather see the latter.



That's probably why i like it,since i really hate Sg's shape,that's probably the only guitat that never filled me with gas...well it did,but with some other kind of gas 
Odd since famous shapes are always considered exceptional,maybe because of their mythical status.I mean,noone 
has probably ever questioned tele shape...danm,it s a tele! but seriously,I ve always found the Sg lacking proportions..looks like an horned guitar that got an accident with falling pipiano during a removal while it was standing uprightpp  also,I'm not the biggest fan of totally symmetrical guitars (except Vs of course...flying V isawesome )


----------



## Skullet

Blood Tempest said:


> This will be a sig model in 2014! They haven't revealed who. Any guesses?



I remember reading that BvB lead singer has a sig comimg out that schecter has never produced as a production model before. No doubt this is it .


----------



## jwade

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Can't tell who won/got thrown out the window.


What are you talking about? It's clearly the same color of shirt the 27" 7 guy is wearing in the previous panel.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I really dig colored binding. That's probably why I like it so much. 

Plus, the shape isn't all too bad.


----------



## aneurysm

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Dude
> 
> Schecter Banshee 7 Passive Electric Guitar Hard Tail 2014 Trans Purple Burst | eBay



Damn it, i thought the have a Mahagony Body instead of Alder !?! I can´t understand this Enthusiasm about it ?
Sure it looks killer but that Top is a cheap Mapleveneer instead of a real Maple Cap.
The only Thing i like about it are the Pickups !


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

aneurysm said:


> Damn it, i thought the have a Mahagony Body instead of Alder !?! I can´t understand this Enthusiasm about it ?
> Sure it looks killer but that Top is a cheap Mapleveneer instead of a real Maple Cap.
> The only Thing i like about it are the Pickups !




Banshee's have always had Alder bodies. What's wrong with Alder?

What other guitars in the price range are going to be built without a veneer, with all of those hardware specs, with good quality construction?


----------



## Skullet

They have put an 8 string avenger blackjack up . Looks nice


----------



## B_flat

There is a six coming...and there is an a7 that looks skizzy still available on DCGL prototypes


----------



## sell2792

aneurysm said:


> Damn it, i thought the have a Mahagony Body instead of Alder !?! I can´t understand this Enthusiasm about it ?
> Sure it looks killer but that Top is a cheap Mapleveneer instead of a real Maple Cap.
> The only Thing i like about it are the Pickups !



Good luck finding a guitar with a real maple cap close to that price range


----------



## Zado

Tons of AAAAA top loaded guitars under a grand out there


----------



## gunch

Daily reminder that the C1 stealth is like the guitar I've been waiting for. An understated, hardtail, no frills carved top super strat.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

aneurysm said:


> Damn it, i thought the have a Mahagony Body instead of Alder !?! I can´t understand this Enthusiasm about it ?
> Sure it looks killer but that Top is a cheap Mapleveneer instead of a real Maple Cap.
> The only Thing i like about it are the Pickups !



1) I like alder over mahogany for ERGs.
2) Most Korean-made guitars either have a veneer or a veneer on top of plain maple.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> 1) I like alder over mahogany for ERGs.
> 2) Most Korean-made guitars either have a veneer or a veneer on top of plain maple.



Tons of japs too,and noone really cares


----------



## gunch

Zado said:


> Tons of japs too,and noone really cares



I think he just stated it for clarity, not to deride the concept of veneering


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

soultribe said:


> In no way being racist, but this is the culture of working environment of a typical Japanese company, more of top down decision than hearing feedback from the ground up. I supposed some employee had already feedback , but just it never went thru the go ahead pass.



Actually, youre totally wrong.
Kaizen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## petereanima

Skullet said:


> They have put an 8 string avenger blackjack up . Looks nice


----------



## jephjacques

OH MY FUUUUCKING GAAAAAHHD


----------



## Zalbu

You know you're doing something right when even Jeph Jacques is drooling over a Schecter


----------



## jephjacques

They got me BAD with this one, I HATED the Avenger until now


----------



## myampslouder

I normally can't stand schecters but dat avenger

Dayum


----------



## Triple-J

Schecter just sent an email out about the Stealth series with specs! 



Arched Mahogany bound body (black: body/neck/headstock)
Set-In Mahogany Neck w/ Ultra Access Joint and Thin profile
24-fret Rosewood fingerboard with new 'offset reverse' dot position pattern
25.5" scale (6, 6FR) and 26.5" scale (C-7)
Dual Schecter SuperRock-II 'dual mode' Humbuckers, tapped via Tone control
HipShot Style Bridge/Schecter tuners/Graph Tech nut (6 and 7)
Floyd Rose Special Locking tremolo (6FR)
Satin Finishes (Satin White , Satin Silver, Satin Red, and Satin Black)***
*PRICES:*
C-1 (MSRP: $699 / Street $499)
C-1 FR (MSRP: $799 / Street $549)
C-7 (MSRP: $799 / Street $549)
*The C-1FR and C-7 are only available in Satin Black (SBK)

*I'm totally heartbroken about the C7 Stealth only being available in satin black as I was looking forward to going nuts and buying one in every colour but there's plenty of time for them to expand upon the colours later in the year or maybe do a limited edition.


----------



## Fenceclimber




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dammit, that C-7 would have been an instant buy if it was available in red, white, or silver. 

Oh well, I like this new series. It's like the old Damien series, just a lot better.


----------



## dedsouth333

That C-7 would look bad ass in red. Which is weird for me to say, because I normally don't like red. At least not solid red. 

Deep down I know I'm really wanting to see more black with red grain finishes.


----------



## Wrecklyss

Color is easy enough to change. I probably refinish 50% of my guitars. Matte black is just a sanding away from being an excellent primer coat.


----------



## loqtrall

That Avenger 8 is probably the only Avenger I've ever considered owning. I was never one for wild shapes, but damn.


----------



## Valnob

Schecter just said that the new sig SG/devil black and red horrible thing will thr called "The Recluse".

I don't if this hint can tell us whose sig it is.

In the comments, people say it could be jinxx (bvb) sig.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Blackjack ATX C-8 2014


----------



## FIXXXER

that black one looks killer!


----------



## TheFashel12

I'm gonna miss the old atx inlay


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

TheFashel12 said:


> I'm gonna miss the old atx inlay



Same, but so many more people(including me) are going to be stoked with a blank ebony fretboard.


----------



## Hankey

Blank ebony boards FTW! Seriously, the only thing I don't like about my otherwise stellar Blackjack ATX is that lame 12th fret lightning blot inlay.


----------



## Zado

Isn t the binding supposed to be gold like?


----------



## Triple-J

Zado said:


> Isn t the binding supposed to be gold like?



It's supposed to be creme same as the binding on the original non sls/atx Blackjack models Schecter used to make but it tends to look more like a gold/dark yellow in certain light.


----------



## Zado

Triple-J said:


> It's supposed to be creme same as the binding on the original non sls/atx Blackjack models Schecter used to make but it tends to look more like a gold/dark yellow in certain light.


Really? always though it was gold 

great to write from a pc again,the phone wa terrible
btw here's some magnificence










and the new blackjack series,which imho looks as cool as the old BJ with the cards at 12th




a lil meanier too


----------



## RadDadTV

I need one of those new avenger 7's jesus christ.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


>



That would have been a perfect 7.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That would have been a perfect 7.



Don t worry mate,they will deliver 

Did someone of you see the Christmas vid Loomis posted recently? Well looks like he's playing sometin different...glossy and with 57/66 set...not bad hu? 
Merry Christmas 

oh and 2014 damien elite




even cooler than the current one! 

And


----------



## Blood Tempest

Awwww man, dat Solo with a pickguard!


----------



## Zado

Blood Tempest said:


> Awwww man, dat Solo with a pickguard!



With the 4 pots layout It would have been infinitely better...also,being an ATX model it wont have any classic 'paul finishes,just black satin  i guess i'll have to wait for the same model to go custom or classic


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Zado said:


>


Finally some stuff about the Solos.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Zado said:


> With the 4 pots layout It would have been infinitely better...also,being an ATX model it wont have any classic 'paul finishes,just black satin  i guess i'll have to wait for the same model to go custom or classic


They have the Schecter solo 6 custom and it looks a lot Gibson Les Paul with black and vintage sunburst.


----------



## Garnoch

"New for 2014!
The Blackjack ATX Solo II
Is a more Classic look to one of our most celebrated guitar lines.
You'll find the Swamp Ash Body brings a nice balance of Warmth and Brightness to your tone.
Stay tuned for more updates, as I am sure it will become a favorite among many players."


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Looks like they have swamp ash bodies. 

And I'm glad to see that the Solo shape sucks a lot less now.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Looks like they have swamp ash bodies.
> 
> And I'm glad to see that the Solo shape sucks a lot less now.


Now I'm even more undecided on my singlecut purchase next year. Tied between a Gibson Les Paul studio Silverburst, PRS SE Zack Myers(the new one), saving up for a PRS SC245, or the new Solo's.


----------



## Valnob

They look great but still prefer the original solo shape


----------



## Zado

The shape is magnificent but not in my wishlist..24frets,25.5"scale,nothing my hella is not capable of...
Give me a custom version,/w 22 frets,24.75"scale,passive paf styled pups,fancy figured finishes and you will kill my LP gas.

'til that moment,please try again.


Manywill love this though


----------



## gunch

Fenceclimber said:


>



White or Silver?

Oh shit I can't decide

Brushed Steel 66/57's will look absolutely LETHAL in the Silver though


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I wish the ATX Solo-II was 22 frets instead of 24 frets, and still had the 25.5'' scale. Would be an instant buy from me.


----------



## Garnoch

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wish the ATX Solo-II was 22 frets instead of 24 frets, and still had the 25.5'' scale. Would be an instant buy from me.



I'm hoping for a 22 fret Solo II SLS in those colors.


----------



## Quiet Coil

I'm assuming they all still have the 42mm nut?


----------



## ittoa666

Well....looks like Schecter is going to be taking all of my money this year. I can't say I'm angry about that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Check it, Gearhounds has some prices up. 

And I called it on the KM-7. $999 for the righty and $1050 for the lefty. 
Schecter Keith Merrow Signature KM-7 Electric Guitar - Trans White Satin
Schecter Keith Merrow Signature KM-7 Lefty Electric Guitar - Trans White Satin


Also, that funky SG/Les Paul is the Jinxx sig.
Schecter Jinxx Signature Prowler FR Electric Guitar - Black

And here's the other BVB sig.
Schecter Jake Pitts Signature C-1 FR Electric Guitar - Silverburst

And I'm not sure if this is an error or not, but the Chis Howorth V sig is only $700
Schecter Chris Howorth Signature ITM V-7 Electric Guitar - Gloss Red

If that's what the ITM is really priced, that may be my next seven string...


----------



## Zado

Dammmm better than expected! The V is really tempting with dat price! But the proto on dcgl costed a lil more iirc


----------



## Coreysaur

Links worked just fine for me.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Check it, Gearhounds has some prices up.
> 
> And I called it on the KM-7. $999 for the righty and $1050 for the lefty.
> Schecter Keith Merrow Signature KM-7 Electric Guitar - Trans White Satin
> Schecter Keith Merrow Signature KM-7 Lefty Electric Guitar - Trans White Satin
> 
> 
> Also, that funky SG/Les Paul is the Jinxx sig.
> Schecter Jinxx Signature Prowler FR Electric Guitar - Black
> 
> And here's the other BVB sig.
> Schecter Jake Pitts Signature C-1 FR Electric Guitar - Silverburst
> 
> And I'm not sure if this is an error or not, but the Chis Howorth V sig is only $700
> Schecter Chris Howorth Signature ITM V-7 Electric Guitar - Gloss Red
> 
> If that's what the ITM is really priced, that may be my next seven string...
> 
> EDIT: Apparently the links are dead for me.


Links work for me. *EDIT* The cat above me is a ninja


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Looks like they're working now then. When I tried using them I was getting a server error.


----------



## Experimorph

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Check it, Gearhounds has some prices up.
> 
> And I called it on the KM-7. $999 for the righty and $1050 for the lefty.
> Schecter Keith Merrow Signature KM-7 Electric Guitar - Trans White Satin


I'm too stoked to wait to see this hit European stores.


----------



## Zado

Experimorph said:


> I'm too stoked to wait to see this hit European stores.



Me too




1200


----------



## B_flat

Im glad I can finally get a decent 24 fret 25.5 lp version


----------



## Tesla

Ahh, I was a fan of the original solo shape...made it stand out a bit from all the other Les Paul style guitars.

It'll need to be an ESP Xtone for me now.


----------



## Zado

The solo II is not replacing the current one,it's just a new model


----------



## Leuka

that solo II might just be my favourite schecter ever.


----------



## timbucktu123

the km-7 will be $999 check gearhounds.com


----------



## lvsexgtr

hahahaha ive ordered mine!!!!! cannot wait!!!!


----------



## Zado

lvsexgtr said:


> hahahaha ive ordered mine!!!!! cannot wait!!!!



Dammyou!!!!!


----------



## dedsouth333

Zado said:


> Dammyou!!!!!



Seconded


----------



## Valnob




----------



## Zado

Looks great


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm not sure what the switch from BCR to Schecter did with them, but their Scheccy sigs look a lot better than their BCRs.


----------



## Experimorph

To all of us who are still wondering about the KM-7's final specs; a quote from Keith on Facebook:



> The guitar in the pic on that site is actually a prototype. The final version is very slightly different. *The bridge pickup is closer to the bridge, and the controls are moved down/back on the final version. Oh, and the covered pickups.* I'm getting the final revision of the guitar in a few days. I'll post up some pics for you guys when I get it.


----------



## Chrisjd

Experimorph said:


> To all of us who are still wondering about the KM-7's final specs; a quote from Keith on Facebook:



Cool. hopefully it's a 26.5 and not a shortened version of that. Go 25.5 or go 26.5, but don't .... around in between that with a guitar that many of us want.

Yes, jerks, I know it's Keith's SIG guitar.


----------



## B_flat

KM-6, pls


----------



## MetalBuddah

I follow this thread pretty devoutly and never remember seeing this photo pop up before....

Instagram








> Day 2 solo tracking. Jeff is using this 2014 sig prototype. Sweet guitar! It has a thinner, unfinished neck/fretboard. It's got other updates as well.



Much better picture of the updated Loomis than the video still I uploaded. This was on Keith's instgram


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh lord, is that the filtering or is the McMaple gone?


----------



## Zado

I liked mcmaple  also i begged for a flat top in his new sig


----------



## Triple-J

The changes are minor but that new Loomis looks great though it's got me wondering if any other sigs will have changes made for 2014 cause a Garza sig with a hipshot would make my year.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh lord, is that the filtering or is the McMaple gone?


Lol I'm hoping for a hipshot version as well.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh lord, is that the filtering or is the McMaple gone?



Well, it says "unfinished neck/fingerboard," so I'm gonna go ahead and say...


...probably.



Now just drop the inlays, Mr. Loomis, and we can work something out .


----------



## MetalBuddah

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh lord, is that the filtering or is the McMaple gone?



It could be the filtering but who knows. That looks pretty damn light to me (at least compared to the McMaple)


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

I never understood for the life of me why does Schecter do that with maple. To me, maple looks awesome by itself and it doesn't need any yellowish dye to look good. So what's the appeal? To look vintage? It's a metal axe for crying out loud.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

Garnoch said:


> "New for 2014!
> The Blackjack ATX Solo II
> Is a more Classic look to one of our most celebrated guitar lines.
> You'll find the Swamp Ash Body brings a nice balance of Warmth and Brightness to your tone.
> Stay tuned for more updates, as I am sure it will become a favorite among many players."



Not gonna lie, I would play the SH!T out of the pick-guarded Solo.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> I never understood for the life of me why does Schecter do that with maple. To me, maple looks awesome by itself and it doesn't need any yellowish dye to look good. So what's the appeal? To look vintage? It's a metal axe for crying out loud.



I think its for the vintage look. I love the look of the really white maple they go for now:


----------



## Valnob

Lorcan Ward said:


> I think its for the vintage look. I love the look of the really white maple they go for now:



The neck plate looks nice !


----------



## Surveyor 777

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> I never understood for the life of me why does Schecter do that with maple. To me, maple looks awesome by itself and it doesn't need any yellowish dye to look good. So what's the appeal? To look vintage? It's a metal axe for crying out loud.




Yep, the vintage look, as far as I know. I used to have 2 Strats - a 2005 and a 2009. The 2005 had the more "bleached" maple & the 2009 had what they called a "vintage tint". It was more yellow & I preferred it to the 2005. I don't know how that compares to the Loomis - never saw one in person.

I'm hoping the flash bleached the picture - if Schecter toned down the tint/dye, that's fine, but to take it away completely - well I'll wait & see.

It looks to me that they cut more out by the lower horn - for easier access to the 24th fret. I hope they did - I asked them for that but figured there was no chance.

I'm happy with the glossy look - I hope they offer a couple of colors & not just black. If so, I'll be buying a Loomis in 2014.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah, it looks like they're using the Maus shape for this Loomis.


----------



## Surveyor 777

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, it looks like they're using the Maus shape for this Loomis.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Well, it says "unfinished neck/fingerboard," so I'm gonna go ahead and say...
> 
> 
> ...probably.



Whoops, didn't catch that. That's even better.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Whoops, didn't catch that. That's even better.


I actually like the finished maple fretboard it makes bends feel incredibly smooth like the fretboard is freshly oiled but all the time.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Don't the Loomis sigs have extra jumbo frets? I'd be surprised if you can even feel the fretboard with them. 

I just really love unfinished necks. So fast.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Don't the Loomis sigs have extra jumbo frets? I'd be surprised if you can even feel the fretboard with them.
> 
> I just really love unfinished necks. So fast.


Yeah, they do but I love to dig in on my binds, so I come into contact with the fretboard frequently. If Gibson made a Les Paul with a 26.5, jumbo frets and whatever the heck kind of maple is on the Loomis I'd buy them all.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Don't the Loomis sigs have extra jumbo frets? I'd be surprised if you can even feel the fretboard with them.
> 
> I just really love unfinished necks. So fast.



You still can with extra jumbo when you really dig in with a bend, super jumbo would be a very different story. 

The loomis had a satin neck so it getting sticky or slowing you down wasn't a problem.


----------



## Pikka Bird

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> I never understood for the life of me why does Schecter do that with maple. To me, maple looks awesome by itself and it doesn't need any yellowish dye to look good. So what's the appeal? To look vintage? It's a metal axe for crying out loud.



The problem was that it was yellow-tinted poly, not dye. And the tinting wasn't proper transparent, so it turned out really unnatural looking, like a piece of plastic.


----------



## MetalBuddah

I guess I am one of the few that actually liked the McMaple


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Also notice how the pickup switch has been swapped with the volume pot so its easier to flick.

I can never understand why some shredders put the pickup switch in an awkward spot. I've been to so many gigs where the guitar player constantly messes up or misses the last few notes too reach down and change.


----------



## Zado

MetalBuddah said:


> I guess I am one of the few that actually liked the McMaple



Same here


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Zado said:


> Same here


Here too


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Zado said:


> Same here



McMaple? I've always known it as 'Mustard fretboard'
Mmmmm so tasty....


----------



## Surveyor 777

MetalBuddah said:


> I guess I am one of the few that actually liked the McMaple




Me too.


----------



## Insinfier

Owning the Vampyre Red Satin Loomis, the yellow and red combination looks really ....ing weird.

But that maple is so damn pretty up close. Just something that doesn't really come out in pictures.


----------



## mnemonic

gloss black loomis sig looks really good in my opinion. Alot better than the satin black or red one. It could just be the photography though. 

Also put me in the camp that prefers pale colored maple.


----------



## Zado

mnemonic said:


> gloss black loomis sig looks really good in my opinion. Alot better than the satin black or red one. It could just be the photography though.
> 
> Also put me in the camp that prefers pale colored maple.



It s the guitar used in the vid jeff made for Christmas,you can see the real look there


----------



## Valnob




----------



## Valnob

Schecter Guitar Research is proud to announce the return of the Blackjack Series.
Loaded with Seymour Duncan Nazgul and Sentient pickups, the Blackjack Series provides a heavy and aggressive tone while retaining articulation that is necessary for high output music.
Mahogany Body, Ebony fretboard, and Glow in the Dark Side Dot Inlays. We are back in black.
What say you?


----------



## Don Vito

That Tempest is tempting.


----------



## celticelk

Don Vito said:


> That Tempest is tempting.



Yeah. I kinda want one badly enough to overlook the fact that apparently they're not doing a 7-string version this year. I could just string it in drop B and have an alternate interval set for writing...especially if they produce a walnut-finish model.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

celticelk said:


> Yeah. I kinda want one badly enough to overlook the fact that apparently they're not doing a 7-string version this year. I could just string it in drop B and have an alternate interval set for writing...especially if they produce a walnut-finish model.



I think I saw 7 and 8 string Tempest models in the same series,the Blackjack
I'm looking for that damn photo

EDIT: here you have


----------



## celticelk

^^^ Prototypes only, as far as I can tell - Schecter has suggested on FB that there aren't any Tempests with more than 6 strings in this year's production lineup (though I suppose if we're insistent, things could change mid-year). I badly wanted the black-and-red version of that Tempest-8 proto, but it sold within a day or two of listing at DCGL.


----------



## Zado

Valnob said:


> Schecter Guitar Research is proud to announce the return of the Blackjack Series.
> Loaded with Seymour Duncan Nazgul and Sentient pickups, the Blackjack Series provides a heavy and aggressive tone while retaining articulation that is necessary for high output music.
> Mahogany Body, Ebony fretboard, and Glow in the Dark Side Dot Inlays. We are back in black.
> What say you?



I deeply loved the original blackjack series,it was just damn simple and cool,the simbol of schecter way,and though i still like the old ones better,I find the gloss black/red combo really interesting,somehow more aggressive and 'metal' with black hardware and high output pups.I wouldn t buy one now since I already have my hella for heavy music,but this series has some serious potential.
Also,it s curious, the tempest shape always appeared horrendous to me,weird,chubby with no elegance at all,but now I'd seriously buy one,since I already have a C-1 and 
Strat shaped guitars....22 frets and gibson scale are something I m really interested in at the 
moment,just give me a tempest custom with this finish



and gold 
hardware and i will join the club.

Oh and btw happy new year you guys,don t ever stop being schecter whores


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So now we have 3 Blackjack series guitars; The ATX, SLS, and "Original".


----------



## Valnob

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So now we have 3 Blackjack series guitars; The ATX, SLS, and "Original".



Same for the Hellraiser series ! 
Hellraiser original
Hellraiser extreme
Hellraiser hybrid


----------



## mnemonic

The Blackjacks typically have maple necks, right? The hellraisers are the all-mahogany ones. 

Above link doesn't mention what the neck is made of on the blackjacks. I hope its maple.


----------



## Valnob

mnemonic said:


> The Blackjacks typically have maple necks, right? The hellraisers are the all-mahogany ones.
> 
> Above link doesn't mention what the neck is made of on the blackjacks. I hope its maple.



My Sls c-7 has a maple neck but my Atx solo 6 has a mahogany neck.


----------



## Triple-J

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So now we have 3 Blackjack series guitars; The ATX, SLS, and "Original".





Valnob said:


> Same for the Hellraiser series !
> Hellraiser original
> Hellraiser extreme
> Hellraiser hybrid



Personally I don't think that all three variations of each series are going to make it into 2014 cause Schecter have only shown models from the Hellraiser Hybrid range and haven't mentioned the original/extreme series, plus the new blackjack has a slimmer neck which makes the sls a bit pointless so maybe there's just two Blackjacks one passive (original) and the other active (ATX)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The SLS and ATX are staying, most likely. Schecter introduced some limited edition colors for the SLS line (purple and aquaburst), said that they're now using compound radius necks on the SLS, and revamped the ATX line with new colors, no inlays, and swamp ash bodies.


----------



## Zado

Great news incoming guys: Mr.Ciravolo recently contacted me and we are now discussing about a soon-to-be poll here on ss.org regarding the design,with the help of the whole community,of the 'ultimate 7 string'. It wont be easy considering all aspects and features,and of course it won t please everyone, but it' s really a huge step towards players.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Schecter Sevenstring.org Signature Model?

...Please let this end well.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

The only way to please all (or even a majority) of SSO will be to introduce a semicustom model with a long list of options to choose from, and I don't see that happening.

I suspect if there were polls for all the options and they went with the most popular choice for each spec, we'd just end up with the KM-7 .


----------



## TheFashel12

It should have bareknuckles 

(Wishful thinking , really wishful)


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Color me interested in that poll.


----------



## AwakenNoMore

Looks like 2014 will be the year Schecter makes my dreams come true. The new Avenger body contour will be great. Time to dunk my Damien Elite Avenger and A-7 in the toilet and move up to the new ones.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Grand Moff Tim said:


> The only way to please all (or even a majority) of SSO will be to introduce a semicustom model with a long list of options to choose from, and I don't see that happening.
> 
> I suspect if there were polls for all the options and they went with the most popular choice for each spec, *we'd just end up with the KM-7* .



Couldn't have said it better myself. IMHO, just make some options available for KM-7, e.g. maple board, stainless steel frets, Floyd, 6 & 8 string versions, etc. and I think it will be even more appealing to many more people.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Color me interested in that poll.


I would be interested in it as well. Just to see what options are provided.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

Valnob said:


>



I had to look that up. Asking Alexandria, apparently. So that explains the color scheme. I sortof like it apart from the inlay, but I sortof like their music apart from the whiny vocals and stupid lyrics (though I oddly dig the techno).


----------



## Zado

At the moment there arent any 'options',it s supposed to be more likely a collection of ideas from players here,and see what the most desidered stuff. The only real restriction now is the price:it must be production friendly, so please don t ask for AAAAA flamed tops,throbak pups or things like that,it wont happen


----------



## Insinfier

Zado said:


> please don t ask for AAAAA flamed tops,throbak pups or things like that,it wont happen


Reminds me of the Chapman 7 string. "discussion". People get extremely unrealistic on their wants and needs in a $700 guitar.


----------



## celticelk

I suppose it's too much to ask that they give us a different body shape as a 7 instead of yet another spec combination on the same superstrat platform....


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

celticelk said:


> I suppose it's too much to ask that they give us a different body shape as a 7 instead of yet another spec combination on the same superstrat platform....


I would love to see a singlecut or some brand new shape.


----------



## Zado

Insinfier said:


> Reminds me of the Chapman 7 string. "discussion". People get extremely unrealistic on their wants and needs in a $700 guitar.



I didn t read the thing but i can totally imagine it 





not sure about the 'new shape' idea,there could be some complications bout such a thing,first of all might be 'what shape could we make,so different from existing ones yet not so weird that 90% of guitarists wont like it?'
For example, many would kill for a 7stringed strandberg like headless under 1000$ but many others maybe even the majority,just wouldnt care 
if you have some ideas you can show them here,new possibilities are always welcome,especially if people really likes them,and brands knows


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

Zado said:


> At the moment there arent any 'options',it s supposed to be more likely a collection of ideas from players here,and see what the most desidered stuff. The only real restriction now is the price:it must be production friendly, so please don t ask for AAAAA flamed tops,throbak pups or things like that,it wont happen



Oh yeah thats completely understandable. 
The 2014 Banshee has me covered for a good bit as my next 7 string. I like just about everything about it... on paper.

But what I mean't was is I am basically curious to see what all options, or differences between what is already offered that everyone brings to the table, in the discussion, or poll.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Zado said:


> At the moment there arent any 'options',it s supposed to be more likely a collection of ideas from players here,and see what the most desidered stuff. The only real restriction now is the price:it must be production friendly, so please don t ask for AAAAA flamed tops,throbak pups or things like that,it wont happen



Mona Lisa grade Koa top, Brazillian rosewood neck, Bare Knuckles, Schaller Hannes 7 

The Banshee 7 and Keith Merrow 7 already are the ideal guitars for most players on this forum. It ticks all the right boxes.


----------



## celticelk

Zado said:


> not sure about the 'new shape' idea,there could be some complications bout such a thing,first of all might be 'what shape could we make,so different from existing ones yet not so weird that 90% of guitarists wont like it?'
> For example, many would kill for a 7stringed strandberg like headless under 1000$ but many others maybe even the majority,just wouldnt care
> if you have some ideas you can show them here,new possibilities are always welcome,especially if people really likes them,and brands knows



A 7-string version of one of Schecter's existing shapes would do. A Tempest, for preference, but a PT or a Solo would suffice. Hell, if they just made the Garza sig in other colors, that would be a step forward. I assume I'm going to need to swap out the pickups on any production guitar I buy anyway.


----------



## Zalbu

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Schecter Sevenstring.org Signature Model?
> 
> ...Please let this end well.


It's easy, just recreate one of Mishas Jackson customs but with SD pickups


----------



## TheFashel12

An Avenger 7 with one of these finishes


----------



## mnemonic

Another avenger with different specs (like different body wood and a cool finish) would be amazing, but I don't think enough people here like the avenger shape. I would love to be proved wrong though.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

Just give me a Tempest with more color options - no more black guitars will be finding their way into my stable.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

> Schecter Guitar Research is proud to announce the New Blackjack ATX . This series is offered in with a mahogany body (Aged Black Satin Finish) and a swamp ash body (Vampyre Red Satin Finish).
> The Blackjack ATX is offered as 6, 7, and 8 string models all loaded with Seymour Duncan Blackout pick-ups and equipped with glow in the dark side dot inlays.


----------



## DredFul

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Just saw this on my facebook and was like "I wonder if this is on SSO yet.." Damn you're fast!

But yeah.. Dat red one..  <-- my exact reaction


----------



## BlindingLight7

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh lord, is that the filtering or is the McMaple gone?


*It has a thinner, unfinished neck/fretboard *


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BlindingLight7 said:


> *It has a thinner, unfinished neck/fretboard *





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> *Whoops, didn't catch that. That's even better.*



Also, the closest we're getting to Japanese Schecters in the US. 








> 2014 time. New USA Production SUNSET CUSTOMs and PT VINTAGE gettin' ready for NAMM.....


----------



## Experimorph

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, the closest we're getting to Japanese Schecters in the US ...


Holy bees, the purple one!


----------



## Surveyor 777

Has anyone heard any more info on the 2014 Loomis? YES, I saw the photo a few pages back and read the comment about the unfinished neck and blah, blah. Just wondering if anyone has heard about color choices, if they will have a gloss finish now rather than satin OR both, if the binding is still black or will it get the same as the Hellraiser Hydrid, etc.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Trust me, if we heard info, we'd be posting it.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, the closest we're getting to Japanese Schecters in the US.



Need more 7s


----------



## Surveyor 777

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Trust me, if we heard info, we'd be posting it.



Thanks! You guys are my "go-to" for Schecter info. Have been wanting to buy a Loomis for the past 1-2 years but waiting to see what the 2014 model will be. Was always put off by the not-great access to the 24th fret but it appears (from that photo) that this problem is solved. Just waiting to see what other updates there are.

Thanks all you guys for the updates!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hellraiser Hybrid stuff. Probably going to be catalog pics.


----------



## Zalbu

I'm starting to have a hard time with keeping track of all the new stuff. Hellraiser hybrid? Banshees? Avenger? Tempest?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I see that as a good thing.


----------



## InfinityCollision

mnemonic said:


> Another avenger with different specs (like different body wood and a cool finish) would be amazing, but I don't think enough people here like the avenger shape. I would love to be proved wrong though.



The Avenger is my favorite shape in the Schecter lineup  More of them is always welcome in my book.

I'm not super picky about finish colors, can live with black on a production guitar... the unmarked or more subtle fretboard markers are definitely a good thing. I'd really like to see some HSS or HSH ERGs from Schecter. Don't really care about what the pickups are, 99% chance I'd swap them out. A passive (preferably with no pickup rings) 26.5" or 30" HSS/HSH hardtail Avenger 8 with the bevels as on the new models is about as close to a must-buy as I'm likely to get in the production market. 28" is awkward for me, too long to tune up (A-G if we're talking 26.5") but not long enough for me to be completely happy tuning down to F#.


----------



## Zalbu

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I see that as a good thing.


Perhaps, but it feels like a lot of the superstrats don't really differ that much between the different versions. It might just be me who has his head up his ass though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Different pickups, bridges, specs, body woods, aesthetics and such.


----------



## Church2224

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, the closest we're getting to Japanese Schecters in the US.



My God, I am loving the pickguard models here.


----------



## Valnob




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Specs on the basses:



> Stripped Down for that Big Sound!.
> 
> Our new SESSION Basses combine no-frills looks with high end electronics; all in an affordable package!
> 
> Available in two body styles; our trademark streamlined STILETTO and the progressive RIOT.. Both in 4-string (34") or 5-String (35") variants.
> 
> 
> Features include:
> 
> *EMG Active Pickups and 3-Band Active EQ (Bass/Med/Treble)
> - 4-String 35DC (bridge), 35J (neck)
> - 5-string 40DC (bridge), 40J (neck)
> *18-volt for max headroom and clarity
> *Contoured Swamp Ash body
> *6-Bolt Canadian Maple neck
> *24-fret Maple fingerboard with Ebony offset block inlays
> *Grover Vintage Tuners / GraphTech Tusq nut
> *Schecter 'Thru Body' Bridge / Black hardware
> *Aged Natural Satin Finish (ANS)
> 
> PRICES:
> STILETTO SESSION-4 (MSRP $869 / Street $599)
> STILETTO SESSION-5 (MSRP $919 / Street $649)
> RIOT SESSION-4 (MSRP $869 / Street $599)
> RIOT SESSION-5 (MSRP $919 / Street $649)
> 
> 
> All SESSION BASS are AVAILABLE L/H (add $50 to MSRP)


----------



## Blackheim

I am not a Schecter fan by any means, but they just stepped up their game: 



Wanted a sixxer so hard!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Damn, I was off with the Banshee prices. I guess those Hipshots can be pretty pricy.


----------



## Zhysick

That Banshee 8... well... I've never had a purple guitar... uhm... is that a good reason for another 8??


----------



## Blackheim

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Damn, I was off with the Banshee prices. I guess those Hipshots can be pretty pricy.




Are those prices out of your expectations? I see them quite accessible due the fact you get a nice pair of pickups and good hardware.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I was expecting the fixed bridge versions to be slightly cheaper, but then again, they're using real Hipshots, so that's probably why.


----------



## Blackheim

I see. Well, Hipshots are around $70 for the 6 string version IIRC... I think those are competitive prices "for what you get", but the cheaper the better ;D


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I was expecting the fixed bridge versions to be slightly cheaper, but then again, they're using real Hipshots, so that's probably why.


Wow I thought they were using there own branded Schecshots. 2014 is going to be a weird year for buying guitars, so many options.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well it says in the description that they're using Hipshot USA bridges. 

Even their higher-end 8-strings used them. Only the cheapo stuff used the Schecshots.


----------



## HappyKiller

Can't wait to try out that Banshee 8 String


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

So around $829 street for my 2014 purple 7 string passive hipshot setup Banshee.
Thats not too bad. I think I can have that done later on in the year.

Less would be better, but that seems to be a fair pricing.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Valnob

I'm kind of sad that there is no 2014 blackjack Solo 6 (only old blackjack series).

But i may be tempted by the tempest. If only it had a hipshot like the others ! I already have to TOM equipped guitars, and i'd like to try a hipshot once.


----------



## possumkiller

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Hellraiser Hybrid stuff. Probably going to be catalog pics.



I am really surprised that nobody has freaked out about those pickup rings yet so I am just going to quote that pic to make sure everyone can see them.


----------



## Zalbu

Man, those Banshees cost as much as the PoS 7 I bought with specs I didn't end up liking, and I'm broke now. Why couldn't you have released these a year earlier, Schecter?


----------



## TauSigmaNova

I personally like the pickup rings. God, that's a sexy guitar. I can only imagine it with a reversed headline. erfection: . God, if I had an extra few hundred bucks I'd sell my Damien Platinum 6 FR for that.... UNF.
I bought too early but I'm happy with it, but god that's sexy...


----------



## Zado

Yep,you are right,,they look great with metalwork pickup








i m no kiddin,i like em


----------



## jeleopard

I REALLY want a Hellraiser Hybrid... or a Banshee... or a KM....

Decisions are hard


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Zalbu said:


> Man, those Banshees cost as much as the PoS 7 I bought with specs I didn't end up liking, and I'm broke now. Why couldn't you have released these a year earlier, Schecter?


What was the PoS?


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I was expecting the fixed bridge versions to be slightly cheaper, but then again, they're using real Hipshots, so that's probably why.



My guess is it's more due to the fact that they special ordered the Nazgul/Sentient 6 string pickups and adjusted pricing on the other models accordingly.


----------



## albertc

Anyone know if the purple is going to be available on passive banshees?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

possumkiller said:


> I am really surprised that nobody has freaked out about those pickup rings yet so I am just going to quote that pic to make sure everyone can see them.



Given how they've been revealed for awhile and (mostly) everyone has yet to complain, I'm going to say (mostly) everyone doesn't care.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

albertc said:


> Anyone know if the purple is going to be available on passive banshees?



It better! And a Hipshot as well! 
Its what I want my next 7 string to be.


----------



## Zalbu

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> What was the PoS?


VGS Soulmaster 7, I think I got a lemon though.


----------



## a curry

Not gonna lie I'm digging the c8 hybrid


----------



## Chrisjd

albertc said:


> Anyone know if the purple is going to be available on passive banshees?



I am sure it is. That's what I'll be purchasing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Flamed denim 9-string? Don't mind if I do.


----------



## Xaios

Someone mentioned earlier that the Banshee 7 would be available with an FR, but that doesn't seem to be the case according to that ad. Anyone know anything more?


----------



## Triple-J

Well Schecter do a series of limited editions models each year and they haven't revealed any of those yet so it's possible that the Banshee with floyd may end up as one of those or it just ends up released later on in the year either way I think there's more to come as they've barely begun to reveal their 2014 sigs yet.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Looks like the new Sunsets.


----------



## Valnob

We gave you the Sneak peak last week...

Now its time to unveil the Bride. 
Introducing the Jinxx Signature Guitar. "The Recluse"

This mean mahogany body guitar has a gloss black finish with dark red binding and is loaded with active EMG 81/85 pick-ups, ebony fret-board on a 3 piece mahogany neck is crowned with the Devil 3x3 headstock which gives this guitar the attitude that matches Jinxx&#8217;s furious style. 






Introducing for 2014 the Jake Pitts C-1 Signature Model.
The mahogany body, rosewood fretboard and EMG 81/85s
gives this guitar that K.O. Punch!
The Metallic White with Metallic Black Burst paint job makes the guitar jump out and in your face!


----------



## mnemonic

I was all in for the A7 but after finding out its gonna be all mahogany I'm not so sure. I already have two other 7's that are all mahogany, and I want my next to be a brighter guitar. 

The Banshee may fit the bill perfectly. I would prefer if an ash or alder A7 popped up though!


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

Idk about you guys, but this thing gives me a full chub.


----------



## Insinfier

Glow in the dark side dots? ....ing sold!




I like the stupidest things...


----------



## MFB

This may be the year I buy another Schecter, I mean, it's only been 10 years since my last one


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Guess the Solo-II IS 24.75''.


----------



## Zado

Some news from the Boss



> _Here s a bit of news for the site
> 
> Jeff and Keith will be at our facility on mon. And tues
> 
> For photo shoot and video stuff
> 
> We will finalize specs and release pricing , etc for BOTH of their new 2014 models
> 
> Jeff has also been recording some tracks with a Hellraiser C7fr/S .. So we will get some video of who he incorporated the Sustainiac into his playing
> 
> Keith will also put our Banshee-7 passive and Blackjack 7s thru their paces
> 
> Some very cool stuff coming my friend
> 
> Ciao_
> 
> 
> MC


Can't wait to see and hear the new stuff,especially seeing the official pics of the new loomis.The old one has essentially been one of the very best looking signature around (at least,to me it was and still is),and now with the Merrow,it's gonna be a killer couple of signature beasts




Don't remember if the price for the merrow was known or not,but it's said to be 999$,so let's stard saving guys!

And please wait for a Hellraiser extreme 7 in crimson burst maple/ebony fb!




Oh and 'bout this






it's not a dream,nor a custom shop instrument: it is real,called *Banshee Elite *and gonna make a possible appearance in mid 2014 as 7 with fixed bridge and FR.


----------



## Draceius

Zado said:


> it's not a dream,nor a custom shop instrument: it is real,called *Banshee Elite *and gonna make a possible appearance in mid 2014 as 7 with fixed bridge and FR.



You just made my day


----------



## Zado

Draceius said:


> You just made my day


Don't put your hopes too high,it's still not sure if they will do it,I mean,a neck like that's gonna be hell expensive for a production guitar,so it may end as USA prod. instrument...It's hard to think of a 1000 $ mayones like guitar really


----------



## possumkiller

I really can't believe how much I like that Solo II. The old one was just hideous. That red ATX model is amazing! I would throw some open coil passives on it along with some Klusons and reflector knobs and it would look perfect.


----------



## Insinfier

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Guess the Solo-II IS 24.75''.



inb4 omfgshouldvebeen30"


----------



## Heroin

I WANT THE BLACKJACK A-7 SO ....ING BAD IT HURTS. Oh my god I love the red glow-in-the-dark inlays! The slim body is sexy as hell too.


----------



## cereal_guy

if only there were more bolt-ons and less set neck...


----------



## that short guy

cereal_guy said:


> if only there were more bolt-ons and less set neck...


 
I get what you're saying but some people like me prefer set necks. 90% of the sustain of through necks but with the ability to have the wood tone of the body on the pickups. just my


----------



## cereal_guy

that short guy said:


> I get what you're saying but some people like me prefer set necks. 90% of the sustain of through necks but with the ability to have the wood tone of the body on the pickups. just my



In my experience a good bolt-on can have the same, if not more sustain than a set neck. of course I've only seen this true a few times - but still. I dunno, I've always played bolt-ons, its just what I'm used to.


----------



## Zado

News News News!








the shape and DAT BRIDGE.



Also


> But if you want to get a consensus (if there is such a thing) of a few questions from the site for Jeff and keith, I will do my best to get them answered
> 
> 
> MC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Ciravolo



You ask guys!


----------



## Wrecklyss

^^all i want to know right now, are they going to do a 7 string PT? Like the original PT, i'm not a huge fan of the Garza model.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> News News News!


----------



## RedDog22

seems like Schecter is really upping their game. I like


----------



## celticelk

Wrecklyss said:


> ^^all i want to know right now, are they going to do a 7 string PT? Like the original PT, i'm not a huge fan of the Garza model.



Doesn't seem like it - except for the Avengers, all the new 7s and 8s appear to be superstrats. Again.


----------



## Surveyor 777

Zado said:


> News News News!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the shape and DAT BRIDGE.
> 
> 
> 
> Also
> 
> 
> You ask guys!





Okay, my questions would be for Jeff - re: his signature Schecter:

1. The one picture on this site showed a new, gloss black guitar. Will there be more colors? (please, please, please!)
2. Is the satin finish gone or will his signature be offered in both gloss and satin?
3. Is the body the same as the Maus sig? (I think Jazz Hands already answered this, but might as well ask the man himself) - meaning good access to the 24th fret.
4. Does this still have the black fretboard binding or did they go with the carbon-fiber Hellraiser Hybrid binding?
5. On the picture, the fretboard looks more "bleached out". Is this the case (so not tinted like the current model)?
6. Will the price be the same as the current model?
7. When will they be available to buy? (my money is burning a hole in my pocket)



Thanks Zado for all the info you've provided - it's been extremely helpful!


----------



## HaloHat

OK, whoever is holding out with the 2014 7 string V pictures go ahead and post them now please... My under construction Carvin DC7X is the last super strat type guitar I need [have a Loomis and S7G already too]. A Hybrid 7 string V Schecter would be nice except for the gloss finish [gloss hater here, tyvm]. 

A 7 string Devil Custom would do the trick too, minus the "Devil" headstock. please {->-<

A "Sustainer" option on them would have plastic flying out of my wallet instantly.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

EDIT: We may get more info for some stuff on Monday.


----------



## sell2792

So more or less, the new Solos are properly shaped now?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Solo-IIs are.


----------



## 7deadlysins666

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> EDIT: We may get more info for some stuff on Monday.



Hate the band, but that V is right up my alley.


----------



## aneurysm

Zado said:


> da seven



Goddamn it, i think i´m in LOVE!!!!!


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

aneurysm said:


> Goddamn it, i think i´m in LOVE!!!!!



Oh yes!
This with the Nazgul/Sentient combo.


----------



## Klaptrap

Hue


----------



## Klaptrap

HNNNNNG


----------



## Klaptrap

Guys this is some serious Schecter porn


----------



## Klaptrap

Not really a fan but I still need to change my pants


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Klaptrap, all 4 of those were posted earlier. 

Although I don't think a full-sized Stealth picture was posted.


----------



## Zado

Surveyor 777 said:


> Okay, my questions would be for Jeff - re: his signature Schecter:
> 
> 1. The one picture on this site showed a new, gloss black guitar. Will there be more colors? (please, please, please!)
> 2. Is the satin finish gone or will his signature be offered in both gloss and satin?
> 3. Is the body the same as the Maus sig? (I think Jazz Hands already answered this, but might as well ask the man himself) - meaning good access to the 24th fret.
> 4. Does this still have the black fretboard binding or did they go with the carbon-fiber Hellraiser Hybrid binding?
> 5. On the picture, the fretboard looks more "bleached out". Is this the case (so not tinted like the current model)?
> 6. Will the price be the same as the current model?
> 7. When will they be available to buy? (my money is burning a hole in my pocket)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Zado for all the info you've provided - it's been extremely helpful!


Thank you for the questions! I think everything will be unveiled very soon so you'll have your answers asap

Any other questions,for the merrow too?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

For Merrow and possibly the guys at Schecter, unless he can answer them.

1) Does you plan on doing more with Schecter in the future? 
2) Why did you choose a solid matte black finish? I really dig it, as it reminds me of some Les Pauls with goltops/trans tops and solid black finished backs. 
3) What gave you the idea for the offset dots on opposite sides of the fretboard? I think it's actually a pretty neat idea since you can see where you are when you're doing widdly widdly on the upper frets. 
4) Any chance of a KM with a maple board? I'd love to see a sig like your white/maple BRJ 7-string, just with less controversy. 
4.1) Or how about a KM in different finishes? Possibly as limited editions over the next year or two.
5) If you were to spec a KM-7 or KM-8, how would it look? Just a KM-7 with different strings and scale lengths?
6) Can you force Schecter to make a PT-7 or Strat-shaped 7 string ASAP? 
7) I know you said you weren't a fan of the Evertune, but if people asked enough, would an ET-equipped KM happen?
8) Since rack rigs are all the rage these days, any chances of a preamp or power amp from Schecter?
9) Was Schecter paying attention to forums and such when they were designing the new lineup this year?
10) Any chances for any 28'' 6 or 7 strings? 
10) Why haven't I gotten my hug yet?


----------



## Zado

ok,sent! Any other questions? MC is asking for more "music" related questions,their bands,composition,touring and stuff like that? 


Also,they are thinkin about producing a PT-7,but the general overall feel at Schecter is that the shape and the headstock would be Garza looking,since the string tension doesn't seem enough pronunced and they are not persuaded by the look of a traditional 7 headstock.I sent the results of the poll we made some months ago

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/beginners-faq/256308-schecter-pt-7-what-would-your-preference.html


let's see what will happen!


Also,bout the "Bareknuckle" thing...it'd be difficult to use em,since those are UK made pups,and would cost a lot more than regular duncans/EMGs,a cold sweat set would cost 360$ which is not exactly affordable  BUT there's a small but still existent possibility to see their US prod. handmade pups on some special editions. Consideri HOW much I'd love to play a Pasadena,it's cool enough for me


----------



## Dayviewer

^ any chance of Conquering Dystopia touring in Europe?


----------



## Zado

Dayviewer said:


> ^ any chance of Conquering Dystopia touring in Europe?


Already asked that as my question


----------



## Taikatatti

Is there a new sls series coming? Somebody said something about aquaburst sls. I hope it's a sevenstring :3


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's a limited edition color. Schecter does it all the time. Only for the C-1 and Avenger 6-string.


----------



## kevdes93

Maple board for the km in the future!!


----------



## B_flat

KM-6?


----------



## zilla

Not a music related questions, but why do these (all?) sig models have painted necks?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They're usually sanitized so it really doesn't matter, unless you REALLY like the look of bare wood.


----------



## zilla

Wat?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They're not glossy so it doesn't slow you down.


----------



## Chrisjd

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They're usually sanitized so it really doesn't matter, unless you REALLY like the look of bare wood.



I think the word you were looking for was "satinized"? which isn't actually a word.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah I garbled that up. 

And I know it's not a word. it's just the only thing I could think of to describe it.


----------



## zilla

Are they all satin finished or just some of them?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think quite a few of them are. The KM-7 should be and the Loomis is, and the new Loomis coming will have an unfinished neck.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

kevdes93 said:


> Maple board for the km in the future!!



^ This and a few others:

1. How about KM-7 with a floyd?

2. Is Schecter considering using stainless steel frets in any of its high end production models?

3. Will Conquering Dystopia have a US tour? I just searched everywhere and 
couldn't find anything about that.

4. How does 57/66 sound in ash? I thought EMG developed these pickups for Mahogany guitars, so I'd expect them to be overly bright in ash, no?

Thanks.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Keith hinted at a tremmed KM-7.


----------



## Chrisjd

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think quite a few of them are. The KM-7 should be and the Loomis is, and the new Loomis coming will have an unfinished neck.



Any idea on how the necks will differ on the loomis, KM7, and Banshee 7?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Keith said the KM-7 will have the SLS profile, which the Banshee also apparently has, so possibly the same exact thing. 

The old Loomis sig, I'm not sure, but I'm guessing the new Loomis sig will probably have it.


----------



## InfinityCollision

Zado said:


> ok,sent! Any other questions? MC is asking for more "music" related questions,their bands,composition,touring and stuff like that?



To be blunt, most of us probably don't care much about that  There's maybe three major artists endorsing Schecter that I give even a tiny .... about, and there are plenty of ways to get news on your favorite bands besides asking the people who make their guitars.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think they're looking to ask questions to Keith and Jeff only, since I think they're recording some videos with them.


----------



## Ben.Last

InfinityCollision said:


> To be blunt, most of us probably don't care much about that  There's maybe three major artists endorsing Schecter that I give even a tiny .... about, and there are plenty of ways to get news on your favorite bands besides asking the people who make their guitars.



That's awfully presumptuous of you.


----------



## InfinityCollision

Ben.Last said:


> That's awfully presumptuous of you.



Is it really? Obviously I missed that this was intended to be a Q&A specifically for Jeff and Keith, but my first thought when a manufacturer opens the floor for questions is generally a question about their products. I don't think such behavior is atypical. This forum is also diverse enough in terms of musical interests that I don't feel out of line in saying that Loomis and Merrow fans _may_ not be in the majority here. It's also worth noting that Keith Merrow has an account here, giving us a direct line of communication with him (also true via other media). The comment about how many artists on their endorsement lists I care about was obviously personal and should not be applied to anyone else here. Feel free to point out how any of this is presumptuous.

The point of the post was not to discourage asking about such things, only to point out that there are many more questions unrelated to endorsed artists that users here would no doubt like to ask.


----------



## Klaptrap

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Klaptrap, all 4 of those were posted earlier.
> 
> Although I don't think a full-sized Stealth picture was posted.



uh whoops haha i just saw them and i was like 'SEVENSTRING NEEDS TO SEE DIS' sorry fellas


----------



## Nlelith

I wonder if someone from Raunchy will be getting signature in the future? IIRC they are endorsers of Schecter.


----------



## kevdes93

Soooo is that it for new guitar stuff for the most part? I think all the new stuff is all out there in the open now


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think so. Not sure. 
May be more that we don't know of, but that seems to be it for now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Double post for great justice!



> I'm in cali for the next few days visiting Schecter hq. Should be good times.* I get to see the final version of my sig guitar for the first time! I'll post up some pics later.*


----------



## Ben.Last

InfinityCollision said:


> The comment about how many artists on their endorsement lists I care about was obviously personal and should not be applied to anyone else here.



Actually, that's exactly what seemed presumptuous. Your post read as though you were saying that "most of us" would feel the same as you.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> 2. Is Schecter considering using stainless steel frets in any of its high end production models?



Basically same question from me. Hopefully something less expensive than their USA offerings.

I do have a selfish question for Schecter, are there gonna be any Emerald, Teal, Green, or Blue finishes, that we haven't seen yet this year?


----------



## Zado

Keep on writin question guys,tomorrow I'm sending them


----------



## timbucktu123

Everyone check Keith merrows Instagram it shows all of his and Jeff's updated sigs including a km-8


----------



## Zado

The Return of the Merrow (givin tits)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Keith wasn't shitting about those changes. 

And yup, looking at those photos, the new Loomises have the Maus cutaways.

EDIT: Tim, theres your KM-8s. 

EDIT2: Official pic of the new Loomis 7.







For lazy people wanting to compare it with the older version:


----------



## Lorcan Ward

He really moved the volume and pickup switch out of the way.

I wonder if the KM-8 is 28" scale.


----------



## MBMoreno

Sorry Keith, I like Jeff's better


----------



## Zado

Honestly I still like the current one more,yeah it has mc maple and all,but to me it looks more alive.Gonna be killer anyway.

though there's a vid here

Instagram

showing the gloss. I need the gloss.


Oh and btw I'm pleased seeing the FR back in black,all the loomis I've seen lately were loaded with black chrome FR...the black one looks way better


EDIT: ok,the gloss!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Also, for people who wanted a Loomis 7 NT but hated the TOM... Look in the background. They have Hipshots. 

And it looks like the gloss black is replacing the trans black.


----------



## Xaios

RIP McMaple.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

thank god the McMaple is gone


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Xaios said:


> RIP McMaple.





BIG ND SWEATY said:


> thank god the McMaple is gone


----------



## Zado

Stop bein happy for mcmaple disappearance 






huuuge scale

not a fan of the knob/pot layout though.The proto looked better





probably more comfy like that


----------



## Zalbu

Cool that he went with the covered pickups.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Isn't it only 26.5''?


----------



## Xaios

Schecter is certainly getting a bunch of near-hits for me this year. The only thing I'm not crazy about with the Banshee 7 is the seemingly lack of an FR version. And with the Loomis, with the passive-sized routes and thinner neck profile, the only thing keeping me away is my profound dislike of ash.

(While I'm also not fond of the cross inlays, I could live with them, unlike many of Schecter's other inlays.)

(Edit 2: I also prefer my guitars to have tone knobs. That seems to make me an outlier around these parts.)

(Edit 3: I also still prefer 25.5". Guess it's not as close as I imagined. )


----------



## Forkface

Zado said:


> not a fan of the knob/pot layout though.The proto looked better



might be so, but for someone who probably has the volume gunned 95% of the time and on the bridge pickup like 80%, its cool to have it away from the playing area.


----------



## UltimaWeapon

When i first saw that blurry picture of Loomis playing his new guitar with those EMGs i thought it will be a flattop like the banshee models... anyway Schecter made a huge step forward with those hipshots. The only thing i hated on my old Hellraiser was the height of the bridge.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

> We are happy to have Schecter Artists Jeff Loomis and Keith Merrow in the house!
> 
> We will be releasing all specs and pricing on their new Signature Models this week. We will be filming video with the guys discussing their guitars but also their new group Conquering Dystopia ! We are also pround to announce their debut live performance will be at our 12th Annual NAMM Party at the Grove in Anaheim.


----------



## Zado

Schecter Keith Merrow Signature KM-7 Electric Guitar - Trans White Satin

what's GH precisely selling? the proto or what?


----------



## Experimorph

Zado said:


> Schecter Keith Merrow Signature KM-7 Electric Guitar - Trans White Satin
> 
> what's GH precisely selling? the proto or what?


Keith noted on Facebook that they're using the old proto pic. It's a preorder, they'll update the photographs later.


----------



## Chrisjd

probably a bit of a noob question, but do covered pickups change the sound? I love the way the covered ones look but I have to imagine they change the tone a bit.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They're not magnetic, so they shouldn't.


----------



## aneurysm

Zado said:


> Stop bein happy for mcmaple disappearance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huuuge scale
> 
> not a fan of the knob/pot layout though.The proto looked better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably more comfy like that



Yep, sorry to say that but placing the Volume Knob that Way it totally ruined it for me.
I don´t know why, but to me that doesn´t look right or asthetic in any Way.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Zado said:


> Stop bein happy for mcmaple disappearance
> 
> huuuge scale



What does this mean? It's 26.5" still, right? How about the KM-8, is it 28"?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I prefer my volume placement that way. It doesn't get in the way.


----------



## aneurysm

For practical Reasons you´re right, but i think it looks totally weired.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

aneurysm said:


> Yep, sorry to say that but placing the Volume Knob that Way it totally ruined it for me.
> I don´t know why, but to me that doesn´t look right or asthetic in any Way.



Same. I play a lot of leads flicking back and forth like Petrucci would so an out of reach pickup switch is a massive deal breaker for me.

it would be possible to swap the volume and switch around right?


----------



## MBMoreno

Lorcan Ward said:


> Same. I play a lot of leads flicking back and forth like Petrucci would so an out of reach pickup switch is a massive deal breaker for me.
> 
> it would be possible to swap the volume and switch around right?



This is why I was thinking about the Merrow, and now I'm certain about the Loomis

And I guess they can be swapped, but the hole for the switch is usually bigger - even if you can secure the volume pot in there, you still need to enlarge the other hole to fit the switch 

(no pun intended, only a little)


----------



## MBMoreno

Here's some more


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Also, while nothing major, it looks like they're going to be calling them the JL-7 and JL-7FR now instead of the "Loomis."


----------



## possumkiller

I never in a million years imagined I would say this but, those Loomis models look hot.


----------



## Electric Wizard

The heel and contoured horn on those are great.


----------



## InfinityCollision

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They're not magnetic, so they shouldn't.



A material that is not paramagnetic must, as I understand it, be diamagnetic to some degree, which would have some effect on the magnetic field surrounding the pickups. Enough to audibly color the sound? Eh... probably not 

Interesting control layout on the KM guitars.


----------



## Surveyor 777

MBMoreno said:


> Here's some more





Yes, I am happy. I will be getting a Loomis FR this year. I'm glad they went back to the all-black hardware (at least to my eyes). It appears they're using a 5-piece neck now? Weren't the old ones 3-piece? (not that it matters to me - it just looks cool). And one thing that I never even thought about - easy access to the battery. I thought the old ones - you had to unscrew the compartment cover. It appears this one has the clip-type cover.

Like I said - very happy. Very happy with the 24th fret access. 

Ibanez is my favorite company but sorry - not this year. Schecter is getting my guitar money.


----------



## jwade

My one real concern about Keith's sig was how easy it would've been to smack into the volume knob on the earlier prototype's knob placement. Really great choice moving it over a bit! Very interested in trying one of these, and Jeff's hard tail model looks dope. Those two and the Avenger 7 and the Banshee 7/8...goddamn. Would've never expected to get excited over Schecter, ever.


----------



## ImNotAhab

jwade said:


> My one real concern about Keith's sig was how easy it would've been to smack into the volume knob on the earlier prototype's knob placement. Really great choice moving it over a bit! Very interested in trying one of these, and Jeff's hard tail model looks dope. Those two and the Avenger 7 and the Banshee 7/8...goddamn. Would've never expected to get excited over Schecter, ever.



I was never one for the whole Schecter bashing (their Loomis guitars are solid as hell) but i totally agree, there 2014 range has some real jaw droppers. 

That KM sig is hitting me right in the want.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Glad Keith has his sig spec'd his way but that control config is just a wee bit quazy. That said, it's still my frontrunner for extended-7 followed closely by the Banshee (we'll see what Ibby and ESP have to say about that, if anything).


----------



## triviumwcy

why!? Just before i'm gonna get my loomis sig,the new model comes out.....
Can anybody shine some lights on the difference between the 66/57 and the 707 pups? never used them before. Thanks!!


----------



## Zado

InfinityCollision said:


> A material that is not paramagnetic must, as I understand it, be diamagnetic to some degree, which would have some effect on the magnetic field surrounding the pickups. Enough to audibly color the sound? Eh... probably not
> 
> Interesting control layout on the KM guitars.


LP lovers and old sounds fanatics usually say that the cover kills a lil of your high frequencies.No idea if those guys are to be trusted though


----------



## Chrisjd

Zado said:


> LP lovers and old sounds fanatics usually say that the cover kills a lil of your high frequencies.No idea if those guys are to be trusted though



Hmm.. I mean, I would think the covers would have to change the sound a bit. After all, you're putting a metal shield over the magnets which is a barrier.


----------



## Daeniel

The sound changes slightly. Imho it's more a matter of look 

BKP Tutorial: Covered vs. Uncovered humbuckers - YouTube


----------



## mnemonic

Damn, the gloss black loomis looks so awesome. That is also the perfect control layout for me. Volume knob way far away, and pickup switch just close enough to flick without moving my hand much (or at all).

The scale on the KM7 looks really long too, longer than on the Loomis (which is 26.5", same as usual, I would imagine). Though I guess it may be an optical illusion from the bridge pickup being closer to the bridge than usual.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Dude, that amazing KM model AND a Loomis model with a Hipshot?? Now it's just getting ridiculous, Schecter, it's getting so hard to choose which one to buy!!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

mnemonic said:


> The scale on the KM7 looks really long too, longer than on the Loomis (which is 26.5", same as usual, I would imagine). Though I guess it may be an optical illusion from the bridge pickup being closer to the bridge than usual.



The neck pickup looks closer to the fretboard aswell which makes the gap look much bigger. 

Its still 26.5 but compared to the Loomis the bridge pickup is much closer.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The KM-7 and KM-8 are going to have so much attack. Goddamn.


----------



## Zado

Yep,gonna sound bright and clear.



*First chord*

room covered in ice


----------



## Chrisjd

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The KM-7 and KM-8 are going to have so much attack. Goddamn.



I'd like to see how the bridge placement compares to the banshee 7.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Couple of things:

1) The double neck 6/8 getting closer to completion.





2) Jeff and Keith are doing some demo videos and interviews today.


----------



## mnemonic

Lorcan Ward said:


> The neck pickup looks closer to the fretboard aswell which makes the gap look much bigger.
> 
> Its still 26.5 but compared to the Loomis the bridge pickup is much closer.
> https://scontent-a-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/1514017_10201993331127572_649686064_n.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> Ah, the shorter hipshot contributes to this I suppose, makes the gap between bridge and neck look huge.
> 
> I noticed the distance between bridge and pickup ways too far in the original prototype, but its much closer than normal in the final version. I'm curious as to how this will affect the sound.
> 
> I've gone around measuring all my guitars, and the bridge/pickup gaps are all more-or-less the same, apart from my strat, with a JB jr. in the bridge, which is further than the rest on the bass side (since strat bridge pickups are slanted away from the bridge on the bass side).
> 
> [quote="Chrisjd, post: 3870762"]I'd like to see how the bridge placement compares to the banshee 7.[/QUOTE]
> 
> I looked at the pictures of the banshee from a few pages back and put a tape measure to my screen, and it appears to be the same general distance as all my guitars. Roughly speaking, the distance (on the lowest string) from the start of the string to the middle of the 1st pole piece is the same distance as the width of the entire humbucker, including bobbins. On the KM7, it appears the distance between the start of the string and the 1st pole piece on the low B string is approximately 2/3rds the usual distance.
> 
> All that being said, the pictures are a bit small to tell for sure, and the KM7 having covered pickups makes it a bit trickier to be sure. I've never really seen distance from bridge to pickup discussed at length before, so I'm really not sure how it affects the sound. Or maybe since there aren't any discussions of this I can find, maybe it doesn't really matter much.
> 
> It would be interesting to hear from the man himself why he decided to move back the pickup, and what he prefers about this setup.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Schecter ain't done yet. 

Looks like they're releasing their own RGD.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Schecter ain't done yet.
> 
> Looks like they're releasing their own RGD.



Woah, interesting. Almost looks like it would be part of the SGR line.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It probably is a budget guitar. Really looks like it. They just called it a "Diamond Series C-6".


----------



## Chrisjd

Yuck, that thing isn't pretty.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It has potential, but goddamn it looks cheap.


----------



## Zado

well that' probably gonna be cheap


----------



## MetalBuddah

From Keith's page....Schecter made him a black one


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Son of a bitch that would amazing with a maple board.


----------



## Forkface

Damn that black one is all levels of epic.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

That black one is epic!


----------



## possumkiller

Now all of a sudden everybody loves black guitars..... 


Just joshin' that thing is badass. I hope that color is an option.


----------



## Zado

At first it looked like an hellraiser extreme to me  the white one is way nicer,but yeah,this looks epic


----------



## possumkiller

I like the black one better. It reminds me of his Mayonnaise.

EDIT: I'm just wondering what the scale was changed to because it is definitely longer than the prototype.


----------



## 7deadlysins666

possumkiller said:


> I like the black one better. It reminds me of his Mayonnaise.
> 
> EDIT: I'm just wondering what the scale was changed to because it is definitely longer than the prototype.



It's still 26.5" scale, he just had the bridge pickup moved closer to the bridge.


----------



## ThatCanadianGuy

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Schecter ain't done yet.
> 
> Looks like they're releasing their own RGD.



I still have to laugh at "This Schecter is an RGD!" and "That Jackson is a pointy RGA!" 

That Schecter is a Schecter, ad that Jackson is a Jackson, and that Ibanez... Well, it's still from a company that hasn't made as close to the showing Schecter has this year, at least in my limited opinion.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Come on, you have to admit that looks like it was heavy influenced by the RGD/EBMM JP6. 

I'm not saying it's a bad thing. I ....ing love the RGD, and I'm glad Schecter is making something similar. I just hope it isn't a SGR/Omen.


----------



## Zalbu

It has to be an Omen, it looks just like the Omen that's sitting right behind me with that fretboard, TOM bridge and screws on the pickup rings.


----------



## ThatCanadianGuy

It looks like it's just a more pronounced version of their regular ss carve. That could be me just being full of shit though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zalbu said:


> It has to be an Omen, it looks just like the Omen that's sitting right behind me with that fretboard, TOM bridge and screws on the pickup rings.



Yeah, it most likely is, I just meant I hope they introduce the shape in a higher-end line like the Blackjack or Blackjack SLS.


----------



## InCasinoOut

I was thinking of picking up another MIJ Ibanez this year, either on eBay or depending on what new models come out, but man I kinda really really want that Banshee 6 with passives in the red burst.


----------



## Lewis_Matthews

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Schecter ain't done yet.
> 
> Looks like they're releasing their own RGD.


well it looks like a cort x series, which is older than the rgd model


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Son of a bitch that would amazing with a maple board.


that would be even more amazing with see thru grenn too,like this one




add the maple and you have a fantastic looking thing


----------



## HaloHat

MetalBuddah said:


> From Keith's page....Schecter made him a black one



White back and sides, zebra pickups


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Did I miss something, where are the videos?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They recorded them yesterday, so wait a bit.


----------



## Blood Tempest

HaloHat said:


> White back and sides, zebra pickups








WHY YOU DO DIS?! NOW THAT'S ALL I WANT THEM TO MAKE!!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Not guitar-related, but...


----------



## Blood Tempest

Seriously, does anyone have any info on if these will be produced in black? This is the only guitar that would sway me from buying a Korn sig this year.



MetalBuddah said:


> From Keith's page....Schecter made him a black one


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

We just know it was a one-off made for Keith. Maybe it'll become a limited edition, we don'tknow.


----------



## Blood Tempest

If it becomes limited edition or anything of that sort, I'm on this like a fly on a turd.


----------



## Chrisjd

InCasinoOut said:


> I was thinking of picking up another MIJ Ibanez this year, either on eBay or depending on what new models come out, but man I kinda really really want that Banshee 6 with passives in the red burst.



Funny thing is, the banshee will probably be equal to if not better in terms of quality and attention to detail/fretwork.


----------



## Valnob

JEFF LOOMIS SIGNATURE 2014 - Schecter Guitar Research






Jeff Loomis redesigned his main Signature 7s for 2014. Increased access and playability, lighter weight, thinner neck, Hipshot hardtail and new tones from the EMG 57/66 set make this one of the most anticipated Schecter 2014 models!

Features include:

5-ply Multi-Laminate Maple/Walnut neck 
Set-Neck Construction with Ultra Access & Hand Contour on back 
Maple Fingerboard with Ultra-Thin SLS shape 
26.5 Extended scale 
Fingerboard has been repositioned for easy access to last frets 
24 X-Jumbo Stainless Steel frets 
Clear Natural Satin finish on back of neck and fingerboard 
New Deeper Arched Top Swamp Ash body 
Black Metal Cross Inlays 
Glow-In The Dark Side Dot position markers 
New EMG 57-7H/66-7H Active Humbuckers w/Brushed Black Chrome covers 
Direct Mount Pickup Construction 
Floyd Rose 1000 Series Locking Tremolo, Grover tuners (JL-7 FR) 
Hipshot USA Hardtail Bridge, Schecter locking tuners (JL-7) 
New recessed Volume/3-way toggle control layout 
Black binding 
Black Hardware 
Gloss Black * (BLK), Vampyre Red Satin (VRS) 


Prices
JL-7 MSRP $1499 Street $1049

JL-7FR MSRP $1569 Street $1099

*Both Version available LEFTY in BLK finish (add $50 to MSRP)

Please note Jeffs JLV models will still be available in 2014 with their original specification


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Looks like the price went up a bit. Not surprising since they're using USA Hipshots and the EMG 57/66 set.

EDIT: Holy shit.



> *24 X-Jumbo Stainless Steel frets*



So, to whoever was wondering about Schecter using stainless steel frets, there you go.


----------



## Robby the Robot

I feel like I'm gonna be torn between Ibanez and Schecter this year with some of the stuff that's been leaked. Still pro-Schecter at this point. As far as the knob placement on the KM-7/KM-8, I'm a fan as I play with my pinky out sometimes and knobs get in the way.


----------



## Valnob

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Looks like the price went up a bit. Not surprising since they're using USA Hipshots and the EMG 57/66 set.
> 
> EDIT: Holy shit.
> 
> 
> 
> So, to whoever was wondering about Schecter using stainless steel frets, there you go.



And the last time I tried a Loomis 7 i really felt what was baseball neck, but now, sls neck !!


----------



## the fuhrer

Schecter is definitely stepping it up this year


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I have to admit, the only sig I was interested in this year was the KM7, KM8, and the 7-string V, but goddamn those improvements on the Loomis are fantastic as hell.

EDIT: Looks like we were wrong about the guitar shape, though. It's just that the bridge and neck were re-positioned.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Valnob said:


> JEFF LOOMIS SIGNATURE 2014 - Schecter Guitar Research
> 
> Jeff Loomis redesigned his main Signature 7s for 2014. Increased access and playability, lighter weight, thinner neck, Hipshot hardtail and new tones from the EMG 57/66 set make this one of the most anticipated Schecter 2014 models!
> 
> Features include:
> .
> .
> .
> *24 X-Jumbo Stainless Steel frets*
> .
> .
> .
> .



WHAT?!!!!
So does this mean KM-7 will also have SS frets? How about the Banshee line?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

> *LIVE FACEBOOK Q&A with Jeff Loomis and Keith Merrow!
> 
> Ok All ... before we boot Jeff and Keith out of here, we will be doing a Live Facebook Q&A
> 
> TODAY 1:00pm - 2:00pm PST*



Ask them about the stainless steel frets.


----------



## MBMoreno

One thing Schecter is doing, that no other brand is, is listening to us, the buyers of the guitars, and that deserves recognition. They'll have my money on the new Loomis, unless I can pull off working the summer on a custom with my friend luthier


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Even though their FB admin can sound like an idiot sometimes, although in the passed month they've gotten better (Sterling Ball, take notes on how to do leaks from them), at least they keep an online presence on social media and possibly keep an eye on forums and such.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Valnob said:


> JEFF LOOMIS SIGNATURE 2014 - Schecter Guitar Research



Another Schecter to ad to the list. That makes 3 now.


----------



## mnemonic

Dayum, I really like the look of that black Loomis. Not sure if I prefer it, or the Banshee 7. 

It will probably come down to whichever is available in the UK in lefty. Which might be neither. This stuff better be easy to special order from a retailer!


----------



## Chrisjd

why have I seen multiple people talk about how expensive this usa hipshot is? It's TINY! why would that be of high cost, or higher cost than say a TOM?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TonePros 7-String Metric Fixed Bridge | Musician&#39;s Friend
$33

And the Hipshot 7-string is $109 on their website.


----------



## Chrisjd

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> TonePros 7-String Metric Fixed Bridge | Musician's Friend
> $33
> 
> And the Hipshot 7-string is $109 on their website.



What i am asking is what justifies the extra cost? It's 3 times as expensive, why? It doesn't look like more material or harder to make.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Size isn't everything. The Hipshot is probably made of a different material like brass.


----------



## Zado

MBMoreno said:


> One thing Schecter is doing, that no other brand is, is listening to us, the buyers of the guitars, and that deserves recognition. They'll have my money on the new Loomis, unless I can pull off working the summer on a custom with my friend luthier



Yep,sound absurd that noone else is doing the same,it's way easier this way to have your products sold


----------



## MBMoreno

The Hipshot bridge isn't expensive and comparing it to a tune-o-matic is stupid in my opinion, for various reasons.


----------



## Ben.Last

Chrisjd said:


> why have I seen multiple people talk about how expensive this usa hipshot is? It's TINY! why would that be of high cost, or higher cost than say a TOM?



Engineering, metal quality, etc.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Q&A is starting now.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...30526.131382650211888&type=1&relevant_count=1

Also, someone asked about the Chris Garza sig.



> we will still offer Chris's PT-7 Sig ... and should have a NEW model later in 2014


----------



## Zado

I bet it's this






or this is an H-Ex


----------



## Ben.Last

Zado said:


> I bet it's this
> 
> or this is an H-Ex



Isn't it likely that his sig would be a 7 string?


----------



## Zado

He converted?


----------



## Blood Tempest

Just got a response from Keith Merrow in the Live Q&A!!!



> Me:Will the KM-7 be offered in the black finish shared on Keith Merrow's social media outlets? It really looks incredible.
> 
> Keith Merrow: Yes!



Aaaaaaaaand I just blew a load.


----------



## Ben.Last

Zado said:


> He converted?



Uh... his current sig is a 7.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Blood Tempest said:


> Just got a response from Keith Merrow in the Live Q&A!!!



That's awesome. I really dig the black. 

But dammit they didn't answer my question.


----------



## Blood Tempest

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's awesome. I really dig the black.
> 
> But dammit they didn't answer my question.



Welp, another year with me GASing for a Korn sig and not getting one! This guitar has my money the minute it's released. It's incredible looking in black. My sweet baby Jeebus. I cannot wait!


----------



## Forkface

anybody know if stainless on the km7 too?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Not sure, I should have asked him that, too. We'll probably see some specs soon.

I'm just glad I got an answer from Jeff. I talked to Jeff Loomis! 

...Sure, it was over Facebook, but yay!


----------



## sell2792

I'm overwhelmed and I'm running out of fluids.


----------



## MBMoreno

I asked about the frets, and no answer...


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Not sure, I should have asked him that, too. We'll probably see some specs soon.
> 
> I'm just glad I got an answer from Jeff. I talked to Jeff Loomis!
> 
> ...Sure, it was over Facebook, but yay!


go to a clinic of his! I saw him in my hometown twice (there's a schecter shop here,they invited him in 2009 and 2011) and had a (short) talk,he's an exquisite guy,you can't even imagine.There are tons of snooty guitarists out there,full of themlseves,but he's really in another league,you wouldn't even say he's a famous guy. Same for Herman Li,he's overly hated,but a damn funny guy


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

Hmm, there are some real improvements to the Loomis I see. Better access to the higher register, more contoured body. SS frets. SLS neck!

I am slightly jelly, as I have the older Loomis, with the OFR trem. But to be fair its still a hell of a guitar. Even though I am gentle as could be with it, it really is built like a tank, and the neck is still pretty nice (although I am looking forward to the SLS neck on the new Banshees) I am thinking of a few things to do to my Loomis. 

1. put some thin rubber strips on the body contour Where the top of the (side of the) guitar touches my chest. (this is prolly gonna be really cheap and easy)

2. Change the pickups, I wonder what would be a good replacement. I don't want Nazgul/Sentient, since I am gonna be getting those in the Banshee-7.

3. When I need work on the fretboard done, like say if I ever need a re-fretting, I may get some Stainless Steel frets put in anyway.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MBMoreno said:


> I asked about the frets, and no answer...



Keith or Jeff? It took Jeff like 40 minutes to answer mine and I asked near the beginning of the thing.


----------



## MBMoreno

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Keith or Jeff? It took Jeff like 40 minutes to answer mine and I asked near the beginning of the thing.



Both


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think I got an indirect answer from Jeff. He didn't tell me if his sig will have them, but he said that he prefers them. 

I'm hoping that Schecter didn't screw up the specs, because that would be awesome to have SS frets on a guitar in this price range.


----------



## sell2792

If they have SS frets, that's just icing on the cake, x10.

Having met Jeff before when he was on tour in Detroit, I can say he is incredibly nice, and wonderful to talk to. Very down to earth guy.


----------



## Fenceclimber

> ''I have seen the specs on the new Jeff Loomis, stainless steel frets! da hell!, is that true???''
> 
> 
> Jeff Loomis: Its True Lewis!



Looks good!


----------



## aneurysm

Will Schecter make a black KM7 Model for me, but with the Volume Knob placed on it´s original Spot ?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Fenceclimber said:


> Looks good!



I was skeptical because it seemed too good to be true...

...But yay for it being true!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Fenceclimber beat me to it.


----------



## Panacea224

sell2792 said:


> If they have SS frets, that's just icing on the cake, x10.
> 
> Having met Jeff before when he was on tour in Detroit, I can say he is incredibly nice, and wonderful to talk to. Very down to earth guy.



I was planning on buying both the new Loomis and Merrow signature guitars, now that I know they both may have SS frets, well that's even better. 

Also, you're absolutely right about Loomis. I met him last year, very friendly guy, he even invited my friend and I to grab a beer with him.


----------



## Zerox8610

Jeeeeeeeezzz Shecter! I hated your guitars up until this year... now I think I might pick one of these new models instead of a Carvin!

Stop doing so well!!!


----------



## Curt

The c-1 stealth in silver looks like it could be my next guitar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KM info coming "tomerrow."


----------



## Curt

I know Im a broke ............, but am I the only one excited for the stealth series? 6's are my thing, and the schecshot seals the deal. Hell, the superrock 2's aren't even too bad.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm also into the Stealth series, and would REALLY like the silver, white, or red one, but since the 7-string only appears to be in black, it kills it for me. 

It's a series with a ton of potential I hope to see them expand on.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

I missed the live q&a but holy ***k Batman!!! Now I want 3 Schecters, damn. 
1. Loomis sig.: Swamp ash + SS frets + unfinished SLS neck + 57/66 = So much win!!!
2. Merrow sig.: awesome specs + now will also be available in black flamed finish = epic!!!
3. Banshee 6 & 7s

My only question now is whether KM will have SS frets as well or not. My wife will hate me by the end of this year.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Apparently only Jeff's prototype sig was unfinished. These guitars will also have finished necks, but a very thin, uncolored satin finish.

I feel lied to, but oh well, better than a thick McMaple finish.


----------



## Curt

I want to get the silver stealth and throw some nickel covered d'activators in it after a while. Might pick up one of the loomis siggie's if there ends up being an updated 6'er too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shit, that's actually a pretty cool idea. I wanted to get a guitar to throw in some EMG 57/66's in, maybe I can get the 6-string silver one and do it, or wait and see if a 7-string silver one comes out.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Apparently only Jeff's prototype sig was unfinished. These guitars will also have finished necks, but a very thin, uncolored satin finish.
> 
> I feel lied to, but oh well, better than a thick McMaple finish.



Was this mentioned in the Q&A? I don't recall reading that. It's not a big deal but I honestly believe it looks better w/ the unfinished neck.


----------



## Curt

Yeah, the 7 being only black irks me. But all the good things they have done makes up for one mis-step, imo.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Schecter's FB admin said it. 



> " a natural satin,,,, very light and has a natural wood 'feel' with some protection. His older model has a more yellowish 'vintage' tint to it"


----------



## Lorcan Ward

The specs of the Loomis are insane for the price! Its just knocked the Banshee and KM off the top of my Schecter list.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I almost feel weird saying this, but I'm pretty sure I'm going to pre-order this updated Loomis model. I have never seen such a dramatic and spot on list of improvements on an already cool guitar.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Schecter's FB admin said it.



I believe you but the poster that Schecter posted on their web site shows the neck unfinished! Here it is again, look at the red guitar near the 22nd fret, or the large faded one in the background:


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

^^ It's a clear satin finish, like on some strats or teles.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think they mean it's like a satin clear-coat for durability.

EDIT:


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think they mean it's like a satin clear-coat for durability.
> 
> EDIT:


Flash


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> EDIT: Tim, theres your KM-8s.


 
*O*
*H*
*S*
*H*
*I*
*T*
*O*
*H*
*S*
*H*
*I*
*T*
*O*
*H*
*S*
*H*
*I*
*T*
*O*
*H*
*S*
*H*
*I*
*T*


----------



## Nlelith

SS frets on Banshees, please. If this happens - I won't have any doubts what 6-string to buy.


----------



## Xiphos68

Does anybody know if Chris Poland will have a signature model this year?

The new Loomis looks amazing!


----------



## that short guy

where there any pictures of the KM-8 or did I miss them somewhere?


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Here it is from 5 pages back


----------



## Zado

Xiphos68 said:


> Does anybody know if Chris Poland will have a signature model this year?
> 
> The new Loomis looks amazing!



I d say so,they just presented the new shape that imho will be used (solo II),so possibly mid 2014?


----------



## Zado

Newzzzz!



> hey man
> 
> been a crazy and very busy 2 1/2 days with Jeff and Keith!
> 
> such great guys and amazing players
> 
> hope we got most of the questions answered ...
> 
> here's a few things
> 
> we will release info tomorrow regarding the SS frets on KM-7 ... trying to work it out in the target price, etc
> 
> we ARE doing a KM-7 in Trans Black Satin. Keith and I toyed with the concept of doing the sides and back in black (opposite the white one) nut we decided it would be too gimmicky and limit the appeal
> 
> we WILL expand the Stealth line later in year and will add at least one of the finishes to the 7. I am sure an 8 is on the horizon, certainly by 2015
> 
> we SHOULD be showing a HELLRAISER C-9 at the show
> 
> and the FB mod that is the 'idiot' or whatever is sometimes me.... I just don't take bullshit off of people that claim to be in the 'know' or just spout bullshit from the anonymity of their bedroom
> 
> yes ... we listen to players, we read and partake in forums. EVERYONE that works here is a musician.. and we actually have a few really good 7 and 8 string players. in house
> 
> thanks man





> regarding Jeff's neck and all mystery / speculation...
> 
> it has an extremely light clear satin finish on it This is a necessity for a production guitar that has a warranty, at least in our eyes
> 
> total unfinisedh wood 'moves' greatly with temp changes, etc...
> 
> this is really the next best thing ... it feels , plays and sounds 90% unfinished
> 
> I think Jeff posted pics of the back ... so you can see it is 'taped off' .. which also gives the appearance of a bolt-on too
> 
> hope this helps ... and Jeff does go more into detail of the neck in the video bits we did too


----------



## Skullet

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Here it is from 5 pages back



Gary Holt blood splatter V!!!


----------



## Surveyor 777

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> ^^ It's a clear satin finish, like on some strats or teles.




People shouldn't get worried about the finish. I have a satin finish on the neck of my Charvel (avatar picture). When I bought it I asked the shop owner "why is this bare wood on the neck?" He said it wasn't bare wood - it has a satin finish. So it's the best of both worlds - the wood is protected but it feels like there's nothing on it. It's an amazing feeling neck.

I am so excited for the Loomis FR to be ready for purchase! I feel like a little kid before Christmas (& I just turned 42)!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Since all those new features on the Loomis will make it easier to play seeing him play it in the Schecter HQ must have been a terrifying sight!


----------



## Zado




----------



## zilla




----------



## Decipher

Man Schecter's lineup is looking great. I am an Ibanez guy through and through, but I'm in the market for a new 7 this year and between the KM and the new Loomis I may be tempted to try something new.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Aw c'mon, I said the admin got better.  He's doing a good job with the reveals and stuff and doing a good job at clearing up stuff.

But I'm glad they're going to expand the Stealth line, and also introduce the C8. Also I wanna see that C9. 

Also should be getting news about the KM line today.


----------



## Alice AKW

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Aw c'mon, I said the admin got better.  He's doing a good job with the reveals and stuff and doing a good job at clearing up stuff.
> 
> But I'm glad they're going to expand the Stealth line, and also introduce the C8. Also I wanna see that C9.
> 
> Also should be getting news about the KM line today.



Any botched reveal by Schecter is still a better fiasco than other companies in recent history 

I"m seriously excited about the new lineup, I'm torn between a Hellraiser Stealth, a Loomis, or a KM for my next ERG purchase.


----------



## Minoin

Wow, Schecter is definitely stepping up their game. It is amazing how both Jeff and Keith function as a bridge between the online community and the guitar company. As a result, we are being heard and the right/appropriate combination of specs is put on 1 guitar.
I don't really like owning sigs, but these specs are beyond awesome.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Satin finish is fine, not so fine to my wallet though . This year's lineup from Schecter is just unbelievable.


----------



## geofreesun

i was really looking to get a carvin dc7x at some point but now i think my money is with schecter.


----------



## Dayviewer

Sorry for the hijack but any info on when the Conquering Dystopia album is coming out? I pledged and it said January, now I'm just waiting for it to drop, can't wait for this thing!


----------



## TemjinStrife

Man, I really hope that there's still a bunch of models with TOM/string-thru setups.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USA Production PT Vintage.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> USA Production PT Vintage.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Keeping a close eye on their FB page for the KM news.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Dayviewer said:


> Sorry for the hijack but any info on when the Conquering Dystopia album is coming out? I pledged and it said January, now I'm just waiting for it to drop, can't wait for this thing!



They said yesterday that they expect it to be released next month. It's currently being mastered in some studio in FL. They tracked the whole album w/ Kemper profiles but it seems they also recorded the DI signals and actual real amps will be used in the mastering process. 

Finally, both Loomis & Merrow used dropped A tuning throughout the whole album. I think this covers pretty much what was announced yesterday in that regard.


----------



## mnemonic

TemjinStrife said:


> Man, I really hope that there's still a bunch of models with TOM/string-thru setups.



I think this is probably their most radical change (well, apart from no more abalone everything), TOM's on everything used to be their thing. 

Honestly, I would have said the same thing 6 months ago since all of my guitars (apart from my strat) have TOM bridges, so its what I'm used to. But since I got an RG8 with a strat-style fixed bridge, I honestly kind of prefer that type of bridge. Bring on the hipshots, I say. 

More range to intonate
More individual string height control
Nicer looking (in my opinion)
Just as comfortable (again, opinion)
No issues with the string ringing behind the bridge

I feel strongly about my bridge preferences.


----------



## Zado

B_flat said:


> KM-6?


They've already made one,it will be released in late 2014 probably.

Oh and btw this is a beauty


----------



## B_flat

Zado said:


> They've already made one,it will be released in late 2014 probably.
> 
> If you are right, it would solve my "what's next?" dilemma. Where did yoy find this info?


----------



## B_flat

And yes, if that tempest had more neck access...


----------



## Curt

What is that tempest!?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's a Blackjack.


----------



## celticelk

Gods, that Blackjack Tempest is beautiful. Schecter, please make this a 7!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Pretty sure they have no plans for that, unfortunately. Unless things change, it sounds like they aren't even considering it.


----------



## Curt

I seriously hate T.O.M's, but I so want that. Schecter will be getting my money twice this year...


----------



## mnemonic

B_flat said:


> If you are right, it would solve my "what's next?" dilemma. Where did yoy find this info?



On that facebook question thread someone asked about a KM6, and keith said there was one made for him at schecter HQ. I can't remember if he said anything about production though.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Curt said:


> I seriously hate T.O.M's, but I so want that. Schecter will be getting my money twice this year...


I hate TOM's without the tailpiece just looks weird, and uncomfortable.


----------



## celticelk

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Pretty sure they have no plans for that, unfortunately. Unless things change, it sounds like they aren't even considering it.



Some people just don't know what's good. =) When they come to their senses, they can have my money.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Pretty sure they have no plans for that, unfortunately. Unless things change, it sounds like they aren't even considering it.





celticelk said:


> Some people just don't know what's good. =) When they come to their senses, they can have my money.



IIRC, I thought that I read on Schecter's FB page or a reference of it posted here that the reason they only did 6, 8 and skipped the 7 is the headstock. The current Tempest headstock is symmetric and they couldn't make it work with 7.


----------



## possumkiller

They could always do a 3x3 and pop a Steinberger Gearless tuner right in the middle for the D string.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bad news. No KM details tonight. 



> we had hoped today ... just finalizing a few last details.


----------



## celticelk

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> IIRC, I thought that I read on Schecter's FB page or a reference of it posted here that the reason they only did 6, 8 and skipped the 7 is the headstock. The current Tempest headstock is symmetric and they couldn't make it work with 7.



I've seen that as well, and it seems like a really bullshit reason to me. I've got a Les Paul 7 with a symmetrically-shaped 4/3 headstock, and it looks just fine. Schecter even produced a Tempest 7 prototype a few years back with a symmetrical headstock, and that looks perfectly acceptable. At worst, they could have just put the Garza sig headstock on it - that's not the usual headstock for that body style either.


----------



## Chrisjd

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Pretty sure they have no plans for that, unfortunately. Unless things change, it sounds like they aren't even considering it.





JoshuaVonFlash said:


> I hate TOM's without the tailpiece just looks weird, and uncomfortable.



I've never understood the TOM hate. They're so comfortable and stable in my opinion. You get those strings resonating through the entire body of the guitar.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> IIRC, I thought that I read on Schecter's FB page or a reference of it posted here that the reason they only did 6, 8 and skipped the 7 is the headstock. The current Tempest headstock is symmetric and they couldn't make it work with 7.


They made a Solo 7 with the symmetric headstock, looked good to me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

2 things:

1) Yes, the KM-7 is still 26.5''
2) It also has stainless steel frets.



> Yes, it's 26.5" scale. Swamp ash body, 3pc maple neck with carbon fiber reinforcements, ebony board, locking tuners, graphtech nut, hipshot bridge, USA Duncan pickups (Sentient/Nazgul with metal covers), stainless steel frets, glow in the dark side dots, etc..



EDIT:






The black one will also have covered pickups.

Price wise, they still seem to be $1000



> Schecter said they were gonna be $999



Pretty much what Tim said is true; if SSO were to design a 7-string, this would be is.


----------



## Chrisjd

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> 2 things:
> 
> 1) Yes, the KM-7 is still 26.5''
> 2) It also has stainless steel frets.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The black one will also have covered pickups.
> 
> Price wise, they still seem to be $1000
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much what Tim said is true; if SSO were to design a 7-string, this would be is.



If this style/flavor of guitar is your thing, there is nothing that can or will compete with it at this price point, nothing.


----------



## possumkiller

Yes I do believe Keith hit the nail on the head with this one.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Now just give us some info on the KM8.

Also, Schecter should threaten to harm the families of their Korean distributors if they don't stock them AND if they try to sell them for an absurd markup.


----------



## Cobhc221

this is really nice to hear from Schecter!

*
*







 *JEFF LOOMIS SIGNATURE 2014*

January 08, 2014

*Jeff Loomis redesigned his main Signature 7s for 2014. Increased access and playability, lighter weight, thinner neck, Hipshot hardtail and new tones from the EMG 57/66 set make this one of the most anticipated Schecter 2014 models!  *

_




_​ _Features include:_ 
5-ply Multi-Laminate Maple/Walnut neck 
Set-Neck Construction with Ultra Access & Hand Contour on back 
Maple Fingerboard with Ultra-Thin SLS shape 
26.5 Extended scale 
Fingerboard has been repositioned for easy access to last frets 
24 X-Jumbo Stainless Steel frets 
Clear Natural Satin finish on back of neck and fingerboard 
New Deeper Arched Top Swamp Ash body 
Black Metal Cross Inlays 
Glow-In The Dark Side Dot position markers 
New EMG 57-7H/66-7H Active Humbuckers w/Brushed Black Chrome covers 
Direct Mount Pickup Construction 
Floyd Rose 1000 Series Locking Tremolo, Grover tuners (JL-7 FR) 
Hipshot USA Hardtail Bridge, Schecter locking tuners (JL-7) 
New recessed Volume/3-way toggle control layout 
Black binding 
Black Hardware 
Gloss Black * (BLK), Vampyre Red Satin (VRS) 

*Prices* *JL-7 MSRP $1499 Street $1049* 
*JL-7FR MSRP $1569 Street $1099* 
**Both Version available LEFTY in BLK finish (add $50 to MSRP)* 
*Please note Jeffs JLV models will still be available in 2014 with their original *


----------



## Yo_Wattup

Dude change the font color


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Now just give us some info on the KM8.
> 
> Also, Schecter should threaten to harm the families of their Korean distributors if they don't stock them AND if they try to sell them for an absurd markup.


You.....you MONSTER!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Maybe _you_ like paying MSRP (or more) for what little cool gear actually makes it anywhere near you, but it's something I could definitely do without.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Maybe _you_ like paying MSRP (or more) for what little cool gear actually makes it anywhere near you, but it's something I could definitely do without.


I just buy used.


----------



## Ben.Last

Chrisjd said:


> I've never understood the TOM hate. They're so comfortable and stable in my opinion. You get those strings resonating through the entire body of the guitar.



Uh... Not really, unless it's a shitty bridge. And, if they are, it'd be because of sympathetic resonation of the strings, which is not exactly a desired effect.


----------



## Sabaism

Chrisjd said:


> I've never understood the TOM hate. They're so comfortable and stable in my opinion. You get those strings resonating through the entire body of the guitar.



I would not say that I hate the TOM, my actual main guitar has one.
But I do think that Hipshot is more comfortable and also allows better adjustment, especially when it comes to string height.

So I am very happy with the current Shecter lineup, the only problem is:
KM-7? Wait for KM-8? Or Hellraiser Hybrid 7? Or HH-8?
That is realy a big problem!!! 

Cheers 
Jo


----------



## Daf57

Very cool!


----------



## Sunyata

Nice to see that gross yellow maple gone. It looks pretty great now, even with the inlays(which also seem to be a little more subtle)


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> I just buy used.



To sum up the used gear scene here: You can't buy used what was never available/bought new.


----------



## Minoin

It is incredible how low they keep the pricetags with those specs!


----------



## osirisguitar

Sunyata said:


> Nice to see that gross yellow maple gone.



This!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Grand Moff Tim said:


> To sum up the used gear scene here: You can't buy used what was never available/bought new.


True.


----------



## Pezshreds

*Tries to read the font*


----------



## Michael T

I'm loving the fact that the 7 string version now has passive style routes. Plus a "normal" colored maple neck & thinner profile.

Might just pick one up now.

Damn you 2014 with all these cool guitars coming out !!


----------



## indreku

At some point all guitars on aftermarket have been bought new.

Sad, that I am not seeing any extended scaled 6 stringers those are missed, also loved to see some 28' and 30' scaled 6 stringers, those would kill....specially if they would be available in the stealth series


----------



## HaloHat

Minoin said:


> It is incredible how low they keep the price tags with those specs!



-OR- incredible how much some guitars are marked up for basically the same thing. Or less equipped even.

Love the new KM7. Love it. Close to what I would do if Schecter said have at it [ok not really] But those damn Carvin options got me again lol. DC7X on order. However if Carvin didn't come through with the 27" scale by end of NAMM I would have bought a KM7. Great deal for the $


----------



## Pikka Bird

The flamed one is a... ? Another Merrow variant, or...?

...someone around here is selling an old 7-string Avenger, in case someone is interested. 638 bucks.


----------



## Alex6534

Well f*ck  I was set on the Merrow, now this?! goddammit I'm just going to have to buy both! . 

...No food for me this year.


----------



## Andromalia

I liked the McMaple. 
And this is the wrong forum. ^^


----------



## Experimorph

Pikka Bird said:


> The flamed one is a... ? Another Merrow variant, or...?


An identical KM-7 with a black top. They will both be released at 999$ according to what Schecter told Keith.

The black flame is totally scrambling the game, but I'm still going for the white one. I just can't not love the white!


----------



## MJS

Nice. I liked the old ones too, but that's much nicer. 

I wonder how many "NGD x 2 - Merrow AND Loomis sigs - couldn't decide" threads there will be.


----------



## Minoin

HaloHat said:


> -OR- incredible how much some guitars are marked up for basically the same thing. Or less equipped even.



Yeah, you are right of course, but I didn't want to start the comparison war again. Let's hope sales will be brilliant and other companies will follow in their footsteps.
If these guitars are as solid as the C7 ATX I once had, this will be a no-brainer.


----------



## Pikka Bird

Experimorph said:


> An identical KM-7 with a black top. They will both be released at 999$ according to what Schecter told Keith.
> 
> The black flame is totally scrambling the game, but I'm still going for the white one. I just can't not love the white!



So that's definitely going to be a monomolecularly thin veneer at that price...
Now, if they did the whitewash flamed maple one as convincingly as that Devin Townsend Framus... THAT would tip the scales irreversably.


----------



## Experimorph

Pikka Bird said:


> So that's definitely going to be a monomolecularly thin veneer at that price...
> Now, if they did the whitewash flamed maple one as convincingly as that Devin Townsend Framus... THAT would tip the scales irreversably.


I don't see a problem with thin veneers. They are a great alternative when you want a fancy top without the tone. Too thick of a maple top on a swamp ash body could come out very bright.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

indreku said:


> At some point all guitars on aftermarket have been bought new.



Yes, obviously. What I was saying is that the used market here in South Korea can only have what was once available new in South Korea. It's cool for all the people in the US where there's tons of stuff being bought and sold with 6, 7, 8 and now even 9 strings, but that's not the case here. I'm not going to be able to find a good selection of, say, used seven string guitars if there were never many new ones being bought here to begin with.


----------



## patata

Hipshot..hmm that's good.

No tone pot...good as well.

Cheesy inlays,bat neck,overweight...no


----------



## HaloHat

Minoin said:


> Yeah, you are right of course, but I didn't want to start the comparison war again. Let's hope sales will be brilliant and other companies will follow in their footsteps.
> If these guitars are as solid as the C7 ATX I once had, this will be a no-brainer.



I wanted an ATX 7 with an OFR for so many years ha. Now that there is one, I don't need it anynore lol. Schecter made me wait too long on that one. I do like the new models so far and may end up with a new Schecter this year just for fun. I really don't need anymore 7's with what I have now but we all know how G.A.S. goes right...


----------



## Zado

Just because the Merrow isn't the only incoming beauty










Curious to say,Ibanez is delivering way more abalone than schecter this year = abalone wil be considered c00l in 2014


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I only think Schecter introduced 2 - 3 new abalone guitars, and one was a limited edition color (the purple Hellraiser C-1) and another was an added shape to an already existing line (Hellraiser Solo-II). Hell, I think they actually took off the abalone on one of their guitar lines (Damien Elite).


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I only think Schecter introduced 2 - 3 new abalone guitars, and one was a limited edition color (the purple Hellraiser C-1) and another was an added shape to an already existing line (Hellraiser Solo-II). Hell, I think they actually took off the abalone on one of their guitar lines (Damien Elite).


yep,way cooler now


----------



## MJS

Cobhc221 said:


> Jeff Loomis redesigned his main Signature 7s for 2014. Increased access and playability, *lighter weight, thinner neck*, Hipshot hardtail ...





patata said:


> Cheesy inlays,bat neck,overweight...no


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Glad they ditched the quilt top, too. Hated how they looked on the Elite line.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Reposting for better viewing. Also underlined and bolded the improved/most interesting specs.



> Jeff Loomis redesigned his main Signature 7s for 2014. I*ncreased access and playability, lighter weight, thinner neck, Hipshot hardtail and new tones from the EMG 57/66 set *make this one of the most anticipated Schecter 2014 models!
> 
> 
> Features include:
> *5-ply Multi-Laminate Maple/Walnut neck *
> Set-Neck Construction with Ultra Access & Hand Contour on back
> *Maple Fingerboard with Ultra-Thin SLS shape*
> 26.5&#8221; Extended scale
> *Fingerboard has been repositioned for easy access to last frets*
> *24 X-Jumbo Stainless Steel frets*
> *Clear Natural Satin finish on back of neck and fingerboard *
> New Deeper Arched Top Swamp Ash body
> Black &#8216;Metal Cross&#8217; Inlays
> *Glow-In &#8211;The &#8211;Dark Side Dot position markers*
> *New EMG 57-7H/66-7H Active Humbuckers w/Brushed Black Chrome covers
> Direct Mount Pickup Construction *
> Floyd Rose 1000 Series Locking Tremolo, Grover tuners (JL-7 FR)
> *Hipshot USA Hardtail Bridge*, Schecter locking tuners (JL-7)
> *New recessed Volume/3-way toggle control layout *
> Black binding
> Black Hardware
> *Gloss Black * (BLK)*, Vampyre Red Satin (VRS)
> 
> Prices JL-7 MSRP $1499 Street $1049
> JL-7FR MSRP $1569 Street $1099
> *Both Version available LEFTY in BLK finish (add $50 to MSRP)
> Please note Jeff&#8217;s JLV models will still be available in 2014 with their original



Yes, Jeff Loomis confirmed there will be stainless steel frets. 

And yeah, this is the wrong section, plus there's already a huge-ass Schecter 2014 thread.


----------



## Sabaism

Experimorph said:


> I don't see a problem with thin veneers. They are a great alternative when you want a fancy top without the tone. Too thick of a maple top on a swamp ash body could come out very bright.



I also don't have any problem with a veneer when it comes to the appearance of a guitar.
But why you think a real maple top will be to bright on a swamp ash body?
I have in mind that swamp ash sometimes tends to have a hughe bass and only discreet heights?

Cheers 
Jo


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I thought swamp ash was known for being really bright?


----------



## 7deadlysins666

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I thought swamp ash was known for being really bright?



It's bright, but i'd say that Alder and Basswood are still brighter.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Glad they ditched the quilt top, too. Hated how they looked on the Elite line.


not sure 'bout that


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Guess they chose the shittiest stock photos, then.  I liked how the Avenger Elite looked, it's just I couldn't find any good pics of it.


----------



## Blood Tempest

KM-7 info delayed til today. Downside of living on the east coast, it feels like I'll have to wait longer to see this information  Damn California based guitar company.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

As long as the specs and price are the same as the ones I posted in the last page, which I hope they are because I got them from Keith's Facebook page last night, I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## Pikka Bird

Experimorph said:


> I don't see a problem with thin veneers. They are a great alternative when you want a fancy top without the tone. Too thick of a maple top on a swamp ash body could come out very bright.



Sorta with you, sorta not. The problem is with marketing semantics. Most veneered guitars are marketed as having "flamed/quilted maple _tops_", which they don't. I would like every manufacturer to use the proper lingo here, especially if someone were considering a refinish on one of these, or is after the best features-for-the-buck kind of deal.

In principle there's nothing wrong with veneers. My Cort and LTD have them and I am not angry in the slightest, maybe because I knew this in advance.


----------



## Blood Tempest

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> As long as the specs and price are the same as the ones I posted in the last page, which I hope they are because I got them from Keith's Facebook page last night, I'll be a happy camper.



Same! What I'm holding out for is a long shot though; I'm hoping the white has nazgul/sentient, and the black has black winters  I would DIE for that black one to have those.


----------



## Sabaism

Pikka Bird said:


> Sorta with you, sorta not. The problem is with marketing semantics. Most veneered guitars are marketed as having "flamed/quilted maple _tops_", which they don't. I would like every manufacturer to use the proper lingo here, especially if someone were considering a refinish on one of these, or is after the best features-for-the-buck kind of deal.



Yes absolutly right.
But if I remeber correct then somewhere on the schecter website they lined out that if they say top they mean top not veneer, I will look if I can find the quote again.
Also Jackson lines out which guitar has a top and which "only" a veneer.

Cheers 
Jo


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Blood Tempest said:


> Same! What I'm holding out for is a long shot though; I'm hoping the white has nazgul/sentient, and the black has black winters  I would DIE for that black one to have those.



Is the Black Winter available for 7-string? I searched to no avail.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Is the Black Winter available for 7-string? I searched to no avail.



You can get them made in the custom shop. Also available in 8 string via that method. Not sure if they would try to make a wide spread launch in a 7 format with this guitar. I'd love it. I have a set of the 6 string BWs in my Ibanez RGR521EX2 and they are incredible.


----------



## Centrix

Fresh from their Facebook page. Looks truly great!


----------



## Chrisjd

Blood Tempest said:


> You can get them made in the custom shop. Also available in 8 string via that method. Not sure if they would try to make a wide spread launch in a 7 format with this guitar. I'd love it. I have a set of the 6 string BWs in my Ibanez RGR521EX2 and they are incredible.



How do the BW compare to the Nazgul or SD Distortion?


----------



## Blood Tempest

Chrisjd said:


> How do the BW compare to the Nazgul or SD Distortion?



I feel they have better clarity. You can crank the living piss out of the gain and it's still crystal clear. Although they are more geared towards black metal, they really can do anything. They are my favorite pickup by far.

Here's a great comparison of the Nazgul and Black Winter in a 7 string format:


----------



## Krucifixtion

I still like the Keith Merrow better


----------



## gunch

So the only sixer with a Hipshot is the C1 Stealth with it's fake Hipshot? :C Or do you have a choice between Hipshot or Tonepros on the other series (Blackjack)?


----------



## HappyKiller

silverabyss said:


> So the only sixer with a Hipshot is the C1 Stealth with it's fake Hipshot? :C Or do you have a choice between Hipshot or Tonepros on the other series (Blackjack)?



The new Banshee 6 will have a Hipshot.


----------



## Experimorph

Pikka Bird said:


> Sorta with you, sorta not. The problem is with marketing semantics. Most veneered guitars are marketed as having "flamed/quilted maple _tops_", which they don't.


It took me a while, now I see what you mean, though. I actually meant a real but thin top when I said veneer. I'm quite sure the top on these models will be an actual top. I agree about what you said about veneers when they are simple photo-finishes.


----------



## Zado

So guys,still excited about those schecs after seeing this?

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153693722770475.1073741836.196595720474&type=1


----------



## Blood Tempest

Zado said:


> So guys,still excited about those schecs after seeing this?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153693722770475.1073741836.196595720474&type=1



Yes. I still see nothing that sways me from going after a black KM-7. Those ESPs are incredible, though. I don't have enough money to even consider any of those though. the KM-7 is a must have.


----------



## Sabaism

Zado said:


> So guys,still excited about those schecs after seeing this?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153693722770475.1073741836.196595720474&type=1



Uhm... yes ;-)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Nah, still want the Loomis or KM-7. 

They're doing the opposite of what they did last year and are focusing more on their high-end products, while Schecter is mostly focusing on their low-midrange stuff, which is my demographic.


----------



## Blood Tempest

In my obsession with having to look at the black KM-7 everyday, I spotted this pic on Facebook. It makes me hope so bad that he's wearing that Black Winter t-shirt in this pic for a reason other than the endorsement...aka...I WANT BLACK WINTER 7'S IN THIS!!!


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nah, still want the Loomis or KM-7.
> 
> They're doing the opposite of what they did last year and are focusing more on their high-end products, while Schecter is mostly focusing on their low-midrange stuff, which is my demographic.


yeah I guess we're all in the very same boat afterall

I just find the ST-II and the Mystique extremely nice,though the HS seems wring for both  but I honestly would LOVE to see a Diamond Schecter with the figured flat top body the ST-II has very nice those Ltd Ec models too,but seeing the Solo-II I guess it's just a matter of time before Schec will deliver something similar

About Original and USA series: seriously amazing stuff,but way out of my budget


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

Zado said:


> So guys,still excited about those schecs after seeing this?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153693722770475.1073741836.196595720474&type=1



Some of those are nice, I see nothing that has my interest as much as some of Schecter's options, like the Banshee 7 (passive setup) purple finish!

Especially when you factor in the price, I expect most of these Schecters to be of more reasonable pricing.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Zado said:


> yeah I guess we're all in the very same boat afterall
> 
> I just find the ST-II and the Mystique extremely nice,though the HS seems wring for both  but I honestly would LOVE to see a Diamond Schecter with the figured flat top body the ST-II has very nice those Ltd Ec models too,but seeing the Solo-II I guess it's just a matter of time before Schec will deliver something similar
> 
> About Original and USA series: seriously amazing stuff,but way out of my budget



If that Mystique came in a 7 string model, I might be having some future financial problems.


----------



## possumkiller

Yeah I'm a pretty big ESP fanboy and I still say Schecter wins this year. 

The Merrow models are perfect.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Any word on whether the KM-7 will have SS frets!!??


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Keith said they will, unless something changes before they officially announce it.


----------



## Zado

Blood Tempest said:


> In my obsession with having to look at the black KM-7 everyday, I spotted this pic on Facebook. It makes me hope so bad that he's wearing that Black Winter t-shirt in this pic for a reason other than the endorsement...aka...I WANT BLACK WINTER 7'S IN THIS!!!


Still,I think that merrow with zebra pups would be one of the best guitars ever seen


----------



## ScarSymmetry

Is there any info on the neck profile onthe KM7?will it be like the sls schecters?or flatter like the 400' radiuses ibanez uses?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Pretty sure it's compound radius with an SLS neck profile.


----------



## ScarSymmetry

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Pretty sure it's compound radius with an SLS neck profile.


Schecter pls take my money then...They REALLY stepped up the game this year even for us lefties!
BB Ibanez


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Just uploaded this. Specs coming shortly.


----------



## Blood Tempest




----------



## mnemonic

Has anyone tried those new EMG's that are in the 2014 Loomis? Can anyone share any thoughts? I haven't seen much mention of them.


----------



## MBMoreno

mnemonic said:


> Has anyone tried those new EMG's that are in the 2014 Loomis? Can anyone share any thoughts? I haven't seen much mention of them.



Chris Letchford of Scale The Summit uses them on his Strandberg and swears by them - even being a passive pickups guy before. I too am very curious


----------



## sell2792

Blood Tempest said:


> In my obsession with having to look at the black KM-7 everyday, I spotted this pic on Facebook. It makes me hope so bad that he's wearing that Black Winter t-shirt in this pic for a reason other than the endorsement...aka...I WANT BLACK WINTER 7'S IN THIS!!!




This guy lol  It would be sweet if they mixed it up.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Someone stalk the Schecter facebook for me. I don't have time to sit here all day.


----------



## Blood Tempest

sell2792 said:


> This guy lol  It would be sweet if they mixed it up.



Call me overly hopeful, but god damn, that would be an epic selection. Schecter is already doing exclusive runs of 6 string Nazguls and Sentients; why not do a limited run of Black Winter 7s? It's somewhat plausible! And god damn awesome if true*.

*EDIT: trve



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Someone stalk the Schecter facebook for me. I don't have time to sit here all day.



On it!


----------



## timbucktu123

Zado said:


> So guys,still excited about those schecs after seeing this?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153693722770475.1073741836.196595720474&type=1



I actually Am, esp kinda disappointed me this year. The km-7 and jl-7 will be mine(eventually)


----------



## Blood Tempest

HERE IT IS, FOLKS!!!!



> *KM-7*
> 
> Set-Neck w/Ultra Access Construction
> SLS Slim Swamp Ash body w/Flamed Maple top
> Maple 3-pc Ultra-Thin Neck w/Carbon Fiber Reinforcement Rods
> Ebony Compound Radius (12&#8221;-16&#8221 Fingerboard w/Offset-Reverse Dot Inlays
> 24 X-Jumbo Stainless Steel Frets
> Black Multi-ply Binding
> 26.5&#8221; Extended Scale
> Graph Tech Black Tusq XL Nut
> New Seymour Duncan Nazgul/Sentient set with Black metal covers
> Volume (Push-Pull)/3-Way Switch Controls
> Black Hardware
> Hipshot USA Hardtail Bridge w/Schecter Locking Tuners
> Trans White Satin w/Trans Black Burst Satin finish (TWS/TBBS)
> Trans Black Burst Satin finish (TBBS)
> Available Left Handed in Trans White Satin



http://www.schecterguitars.com/News/20140110/347/KEITH-MERROW-KM-7.aspx


----------



## Valnob

The highly anticipated Signature 7-String by Keith Merrow has finally arrived! As one of todays up and coming progressive metal-dgent players, Keith and Schecter have created his ultimate signature guitar. The KM-7 combines all of the upscale features needed by Keith's technically brutal playing. Keith's collaboration with fellow Schecter player Jeff Loomis in their new band CONQUERING DYSTOPIA is set for a late JANUARY release and will showcase both of their amazing talents at this years winter NAMM show.


KM-7

Set-Neck w/Ultra Access Construction
SLS Slim Swamp Ash body w/Flamed Maple top 
Maple 3-pc Ultra-Thin Neck w/Carbon Fiber Reinforcement Rods
Ebony Compound Radius (12&#8221;-16&#8221 Fingerboard w/Offset-Reverse Dot Inlays
24 X-Jumbo Stainless Steel Frets
Black Multi-ply Binding
26.5&#8221; Extended Scale 
Graph Tech Black Tusq XL Nut
New Seymour Duncan Nazgul/Sentient set with Black metal covers
Volume (Push-Pull)/3-Way Switch Controls
Black Hardware
Hipshot USA Hardtail Bridge w/Schecter Locking Tuners
Trans White Satin w/Trans Black Burst Satin finish (TWS/TBBS) 
Trans Black Burst Satin finish (TBBS) 
Available Left Handed in Trans White Satin
KM-7 LIST $1,449.00/STREET PRICE $999.00
ADD $50.00 for Left handed models


----------



## Blood Tempest




----------



## canuck brian

Honestly, for 1000 bucks street, the Merrow sigs really deliver. I can't see anything coming close to delivering the goods as well as that.


----------



## Zado

Schecter really needed a Merrow to gain respect


----------



## Blood Tempest

canuck brian said:


> Honestly, for 1000 bucks street, the Merrow sigs really deliver. I can't see anything coming close to delivering the goods as well as that.



My thoughts exactly. The features and looks are incredible for that price. Damn, I love this!


----------



## Chrisjd

canuck brian said:


> Honestly, for 1000 bucks street, the Merrow sigs really deliver. I can't see anything coming close to delivering the goods as well as that.



The Merrow AND Loomis sigs delivery like crazy.


----------



## possumkiller

DAMN FINE JOB KEITH!!!!


----------



## Zhysick

If the KM8 will have SS frets I would prefer the KM8 over the Banshee 8... must wait...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ibanez, ESP, and Jackson might as well give up with their stuff.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

So the KM-7 has carbon reinforcement in the neck - does the Loomis as well?


----------



## Heroin

Will the KM-7 have glow-in-the-dark side dots?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Not sure. Wasn't said in the specs.

EDIT: That's towards the carbon fiber reinforcemet in the Loomis. Pretty sure Keith said the KM-7's had glow in the dark side dots.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

YES!! The black burst satin color is on the finish options,GAS on the clouds with this and the JL-7 NT


----------



## Lorcan Ward

canuck brian said:


> Honestly, for 1000 bucks street, the Merrow sigs really deliver. I can't see anything coming close to delivering the goods as well as that.



Its crazy. How are they turning a profit with the cost of parts and labour put into it?


----------



## ImNotAhab

Lorcan Ward said:


> Its crazy. How are they turning a profit with the cost of parts and labour put into it?



Yeah i am slightly worried about this as well! That is a lot of guitar for the price so my inner cynic thinks they must have cut corners somewhere.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Doesn't guys like Carvin only charge $40 extra for SS frets? It's not that bad.


----------



## celticelk

Lorcan Ward said:


> Its crazy. How are they turning a profit with the cost of parts and labour put into it?



Volume discount? You can bet Schecter's not paying per-unit consumer retail price for pickups and hardware.


----------



## zilla

everything is made offshore.

Schecter probably signed a multi-year contract with seymour duncan and now hipshot to use their products exclusively in higher end guitars.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^Makes sense. I really expected it to be 2-3 hundred more. 2014 is going to be a good year for extended range players.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hey Watty, where's all the abalone?


----------



## Zado

The body of the Merrow is made of ASH,Abalone So Hard!


----------



## mnemonic

ImNotAhab said:


> Yeah i am slightly worried about this as well! That is a lot of guitar for the price so my inner cynic thinks they must have cut corners somewhere.



This was my thought aswell, you're getting alot of guitar for the money, I really hope its as good as it sounds. Maybe they're saving more money than we thought by eliminating abalone. 



Valnob said:


> The highly anticipated Signature 7-String by Keith Merrow has finally arrived! As one of todays up and coming progressive *metal-dgent* players, Keith and Schecter have created his ultimate signature guitar. The KM-7 combines all of the upscale features needed by Keith's *technically brutal playing*. Keith's collaboration with fellow Schecter player Jeff Loomis in their new band CONQUERING DYSTOPIA is set for a late JANUARY release and will showcase both of their amazing talents at this years winter NAMM show.



man, who wrote that


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

As someone said above, Schecter probably has a deal with Hipshot and Duncan so they can get it under $1000. I'd be pretty pissed if the quality dropped, but I don't see it happening.

Besides, this is a company that still produces some South Korean guitars as Agile prices.


----------



## Zado

Na,they learned the lessons a couple of years ago.The quality has increased lately!


Has someone noticed the tempest in my avatar? am I the only one loving it?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I saw it, but I don't know what series that is.
Also.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

Zado said:


> Has someone noticed the tempest in my avatar? am I the only one loving it?



I did notice it... but guessed it was a photoshop, no?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

And the most ridiculous pose, but best looking guitar award goes to...


----------



## mnemonic

Zado said:


> Na,they learned the lessons a couple of years ago.The quality has increased lately!



Thats good to hear, my only schecter is an 007 I bought some time around 2006, and its made from really light and soft wood (supposedly mahogany, but its too soft and light in color). Doesn't sound very good, but plays pretty well. 

My friends hellraiser from around the same period was awesome though. Alot heavier, alot better sounding.


----------



## Zado

Blue1970Cutlass said:


> I did notice it... but guessed it was a photoshop, no?


Yep,but I'd honestly love to DEATH such a thing,light blue is the color of pure class if coupled with gold hardware 



> Thats good to hear, my only schecter is an 007 I bought some time around 2006, and its made from really light and soft wood (supposedly mahogany, but its too soft and light in color). Doesn't sound very good, but plays pretty well.
> 
> My friends hellraiser from around the same period was awesome though. Alot heavier, alot better sounding.


my hella is 2009 and it's very light colored (the wood is blonde) and soft as well,but it's very resonant and plays very good too.The grain on the back looks like mahogany,but it's probably something similar,cause I don't recall seeing yellow mahogany Since the guitar is green finished,it was probably to get a better finish effect,withouth using a too red and dark based wood


----------



## sell2792

Zado said:


> Na,they learned the lessons a couple of years ago.The quality has increased lately!
> 
> 
> Has someone noticed the tempest in my avatar? am I the only one loving it?



If its real I want one


----------



## mnemonic

Zado said:


> my hella is 2009 and it's very light colored (the wood is blonde) and soft as well,but it's very resonant and plays very good too.The grain on the back looks like mahogany,but it's probably something similar,cause I don't recall seeing yellow mahogany Since the guitar is green finished,it was probably to get a better finish effect,withouth using a too red and dark based wood



Must be the same as mine. Mine is dark red, and looks like mahogany on the back, however when I routed out the bridge pickup slot to fit an EMG in, i noticed how soft and light colored the wood is. 

Mine is also quite loud and resonant acoustically, though slightly dull sounding. And amplified, its a bit dull/dark sounding. 

I was told a while back that it may be made of a wood called Lauan, which is used interchangeably for mahogany in some low end guitars, even though it isn't mahogany. So many different species of mahogany and mahogany-like woods that all vary so much... I don't think I'd buy another mahogany guitar unless it was high end and I knew what I was getting.


----------



## MBMoreno

I'm wondering how the prices will translate in Europe...


----------



## mnemonic

MBMoreno said:


> I'm wondering how the prices will translate in Europe...



me too, i'm scared 

Here in the UK atleast, it seems to just be the same thing in pounds. So a $1,000 guitar ends up costing £1,000. 50% price increase ain't fun.


----------



## Zado

sell2792 said:


> If its real I want one


unfortunately not,not at the moment at least....but I'm pretty confident they will somehow expand the custom line with new colors,a man can dream



> Must be the same as mine. Mine is dark red, and looks like mahogany on the back, however when I routed out the bridge pickup slot to fit an EMG in, i noticed how soft and light colored the wood is.
> 
> Mine is also quite loud and resonant acoustically, though slightly dull sounding. And amplified, its a bit dull/dark sounding.
> 
> I was told a while back that it may be made of a wood called Lauan, which is used interchangeably for mahogany in some low end guitars, even though it isn't mahogany. So many different species of mahogany and mahogany-like woods that all vary so much... I don't think I'd buy another mahogany guitar unless it was high end and I knew what I was getting.


That's a concrete possibility,mine sounds very dark as well though it combines rather well with the EMG81 which is usually damn bright (not in every guitar i've tried,curiously,but rather often).Also sounds good with the tapped emgs,and I overall like the guitar,since it plays really well.I got it as B-stock on ebay,probably due to the cavities not very well refined,but was cheap enough not to complain. Not the best hellraiser I've played for sure,no sparkling attack,but I'm really attached to her,so not gonna sell in any case
Also,fretwork is really stellar,there's no way it would buzz with low action!

I had no idea bout that wood,I though it was natto or something! Thanks for telling me 




Oh btw guys,Incoming a Chris Poland signature in mid 2014!


----------



## mnemonic

Zado said:


> That's a concrete possibility,mine sounds very dark as well though it combines rather well with the EMG81 which is usually damn bright (not in every guitar i've tried,curiously,but rather often).Also sounds good with the tapped emgs,and I overall like the guitar,since it plays really well.I got it as B-stock on ebay,probably due to the cavities not very well refined,but was cheap enough not to complain. Not the best hellraiser I've played for sure,no sparkling attack,but I'm really attached to her,so not gonna sell in any case
> Also,fretwork is really stellar,there's no way it would buzz with low action!
> 
> I had no idea bout that wood,I though it was natto or something! Thanks for telling me



Ha... mine was B-stock off ebay too. Probably the same seller. Dude sold tons of B-stock schecters and he had terrible grammar. 

Mine has a 707 in, and I've been meaning to switch that to an 81-7, once I get around to buying one/finding one on B&S.


----------



## Zado

mnemonic said:


> Ha... mine was B-stock off ebay too. Probably the same seller. Dude sold tons of B-stock schecters and he had terrible grammar.
> 
> Mine has a 707 in, and I've been meaning to switch that to an 81-7, once I get around to buying one/finding one on B&S.


 Mauery right?  a 57 would be a fine choice too I believe


----------



## mnemonic

Zado said:


> Mauery right?  a 57 would be a fine choice too I believe



I can't remember the name now, but that sounds about right. Nice and cheap way to get into sevens.


----------



## aneurysm

mnemonic said:


> me too, i'm scared
> 
> Here in the UK atleast, it seems to just be the same thing in pounds. So a $1,000 guitar ends up costing £1,000. 50% price increase ain't fun.



That´s the reason i would never buy a new Schecter here in Europe. I think they are way overpriced compared to Prices you would pay in the States !


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

Gotta say, no new 006/007 models makes me a sad panda


----------



## Zerox8610

Where are these new models being made?? Are they Indonesian like most companies?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

.... that noise. 
South Korea. 

Same factory as the LTD Deluxe/600-series sigs and PRS SEs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Also, for those interested, DCGL has the KM7 in black available for preorder.

Schecter DIAMOND SERIES SIGNATURE SERIES KEITH MERROW KM-7 2014 Trans Black Satin 7-String Electric Guitar

And a black satin 2014 ATX C8 available to buy.

Schecter DIAMOND SERIES Blackjack ATX C-8 Aged Black Satin 2014 8-String Electric Guitar


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Ok. Fine. Plenty of info on the KM7.

For god's sake, Schecter, give us the KM8 info now! Will it be the same as the KM7 but with one more string? Will it also have SS frets? Are the pups the same? Come on!

Man. I need to know if I'm going to have to figure out how to get one to Korea.



...which feels extra fvcking ridiculous, since they're MADE here. *grumblegrumblegrumble*


----------



## jwade

dude, go get a job at the factory, get the shit at a discount.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

There are 2 purple quilt hipshot 6 string banshees and a 7 on ebay right now


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

^ Links?


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

schecter banshee in Guitar | eBay

Sorry. On my mobile and its being shitty


----------



## metalstrike

Holy crap, I am damn excited to check out both the new Loomis and Merrow models! It's amazing how Schecter pretty much addressed every issue I had with the original Loomis. Gloss finish? check. New EMG's? Yes. Sexy 5 Piece Maple/Walnut neck? Yep. Better high fret access? Yep. MF'ing stainless steel frets?  Glow in the dark side dots? YES!

The only issue keeping it from being perfect for me is a Floyd Rose 1000 instead of an OFR or Schaller but I guess that's to be expected. Still, what a deal for $1000!

I was thinking about building another Carvin this year but now I'm not so sure


----------



## Zado

Blue1970Cutlass said:


> Gotta say, no new 006/007 models makes me a sad panda


there's the whole new stargazer line,it's not bad afterall


----------



## andyjanson

Just seen this on FB.... definitely interesting, I've always thought the extreme had a lot of potential


----------



## Zado

andyjanson said:


> Just seen this on FB.... definitely interesting, I've always thought the extreme had a lot of potential


It will come in crimson burst with both maple and ebony fb,gonna be good


----------



## Experimorph

From the Schecter Facebook page on KM-7:



> ***** ******: Now show us an 8-string!
> 17 hours ago
> 
> Schecter Guitars: In time ....
> 18 minutes ago



It is happening.


----------



## Gryphon

andyjanson said:


> Just seen this on FB.... definitely interesting, I've always thought the extreme had a lot of potential



How can they do this to me??!? It was going to be as simple as getting the new Loomis model, now I'm going to have to make a choice


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Experimorph said:


> From the Schecter Facebook page on KM-7:
> 
> 
> 
> It is happening.



I just checked that comment, and I can't see a reply. It just shows nothing.


----------



## Zerox8610

The KM series and the Banshee sets with the Hipshots are blowing my mind, and if the Banshees had Stainless Steel frets I'd preorder one today.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Dunno whether this was posted before but the KM-7 is available on DCGL.

Schecter KM-7 Trans Black Satin
Schecter KM-7 Trans White Satin


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^Preorders only currently.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^Preorders only currently.



But they ARE available to preorder.


----------



## mnemonic

Zerox8610 said:


> The KM series and the Banshee sets with the Hipshots are blowing my mind, and if the Banshees had Stainless Steel frets I'd preorder one today.



Is it confirmed the Banshees don't have stainless steel frets? I looked at the spec sheet posted here like a week ago and it didn't mention either way, unless they updated it.


----------



## possumkiller

You know I was disappointed when I heard Keith was working with Schecter. All I can say now is he probably has the best sig model I can think of. I am very glad he went with Schecter.


----------



## Zerox8610

mnemonic said:


> Is it confirmed the Banshees don't have stainless steel frets? I looked at the spec sheet posted here like a week ago and it didn't mention either way, unless they updated it.



All the spec sheets point to no. Prototypes don't seem to have them either. :/
Still a GREAT looking model though.


----------



## Zado

possumkiller said:


> You know I was disappointed when I heard Keith was working with Schecter. All I can say now is he probably has the best sig model I can think of. I am very glad he went with Schecter.


Ciravolo is a lil pissed off since everyone now wants a KM 7 and the "ultimate 7 string" project is somehow useless now Gotta wait for the enthusiasm to calm down I think


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Just tell him to make a Mayones Regius or Ibanez RGA clone.


----------



## Riffer Madness

Man....Schecter's really pwning the metal guitar category 

They're just 1 pointed 6/7 inline headstock away from world domination 

They sure have come a long way since the old round neck'd, dumb graphics, corny inlays days

Now if only they'd show mercy on us small handed people and make a 25.5 or less C7


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Just tell him to make a Mayones Regius or Ibanez RGA clone.


Well the banshee elite is gonna be very mayones like


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> Well the banshee elite is gonna be very mayones like



Have you seen full pics? Not sounding like a douche, legit curious. 



Riffer Madness said:


> They're just 1 pointed 6/7 inline headstock away from world domination



Hopefully with the "SSO sig" we can get someone here to design a non-shitty pointy headstock.


----------



## Zado

Nope,but that back + the flat banshee top is defininitely something mayones would do


----------



## RedDog22

Riffer Madness said:


> Man....Schecter's really pwning the metal guitar category
> 
> They're just 1 pointed 6/7 inline headstock away from world domination
> 
> They sure have come a long way since the old round neck'd, dumb graphics, corny inlays days
> 
> Now if only they'd show mercy on us small handed people and make a 25.5 or less C7


I agree. My axe is 25.5 and I can just manage


----------



## Triple-J

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Q&A is starting now.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...30526.131382650211888&type=1&relevant_count=1
> 
> Also, someone asked about the Chris Garza sig.



That was me asking about the Garza sig as I was wondering if it'd be getting a Loomis style makeover (namely a hipshot bridge & slimmer neck) for 2014, though I'm hoping that the new version we'll be seeing later on in the year is just a redesign and not a new model altogether.


----------



## celticelk

Triple-J said:


> That was me asking about the Garza sig as I was wondering if it'd be getting a Loomis style makeover (namely a hipshot bridge & slimmer neck) for 2014, though I'm hoping that the new version we'll be seeing later on in the year is just a redesign and not a new model altogether.



A redesign of the Garza along the Loomis/Merrow lines - Hipshot bridge, direct-mount passive-covered pickups, etc. - that kept the Tele shape would be *most* welcome.


----------



## mnemonic

Zado said:


> Ciravolo is a lil pissed off since everyone now wants a KM 7 and the "ultimate 7 string" project is somehow useless now Gotta wait for the enthusiasm to calm down I think



I still think there would be a market for a similar guitar with a more normal control layout and possibly a plain maple board or something. Sounds like something SSO would like.

edit- actually I think someone mentioned that a maple board seven that wasn't a Loomis was hinted at somewhere on their facebook.


----------



## Zado

mnemonic said:


> I still think there would be a market for a similar guitar with a more normal control layout and possibly a plain maple board or something. Sounds like something SSO would like.
> 
> edit- actually I think someone mentioned that a maple board seven that wasn't a Loomis was hinted at somewhere on their facebook.


Dunno,I asked here and there for opinions,and every single 7 lover is so excited for the KM7 that the "could ask for more" answer got rather ripetitive...

You mean the Hellraiser extreme 7 ? 



Oh btw,how many here do love the Caparison Angelus model?
this one for the ones who don't know (if any)






Just a question,don't misunderstand


----------



## ts73

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Maybe _you_ like paying MSRP (or more) for what little cool gear actually makes it anywhere near you, but it's something I could definitely do without.



I'd assume the guitars you see in stores in SK were imported from America, which would explain the higher price. Don't all upper-end Schecters go through setup and quality control in the US? Even if they weren't, I'm afraid it might be just how the business model works - it's an American product, regardless of where it's manufactured. Are MacBooks cheaper in China? (I honestly don't know, but I'd be surprised if they were)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I said the same thing awhile back. A lot of the higher-end Schecters go to their Holywood warehouse to get set up. I THINK it's Premier Guitar that has a video of the process. I'm not sure if they're sent to international stores through that route, though.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

If schecter made a good amount of models with [preferably ESP/Jackson-ish] inline headstocks, especially their C-1/C-6 shaped models, I probably wouldn't ever want to buy guitars from another company ever...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> Just a question,don't misunderstand


----------



## Zado

TauSigmaNova said:


> If schecter made a good amount of models with [preferably ESP/Jackson-ish] inline headstocks, especially their C-1/C-6 shaped models, I probably wouldn't ever want to buy guitars from another company ever...


honestly I think they would need another inline headstock shape..I LOVE their traditional one,and the avenger is super sexy too,but I'm not seeing any of them going well with a c-1 shape...



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>





I was just reasoning about some S-1 based model somehow gettin (more)similar to an angelus those two are almost identical,the angelus is just carved and with a lowered horn afterall..I was thinking bout something like this


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TauSigmaNova said:


> If schecter made a good amount of models with [preferably ESP/Jackson-ish] inline headstocks, especially their C-1/C-6 shaped models, I probably wouldn't ever want to buy guitars from another company ever...



While not pointy, look for the old Sunset models.






This is a Hellraiser one, but there's other versions.



Zado said:


> honestly I think they would need another inline headstock shape..I LOVE their traditional one,and the avenger is super sexy too,but I'm not seeing any of them going well with a c-1 shape...



Really? I feel they match really well. Schecter's C1 is kind of a fatter, rounder take on the superstrat, so I feel the rounder headstock fits it.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

I think a pointier inline would look better with the 'metal' image especially considering how similar the C1 and ESP Horizon shape are. Maybe something like the inline the old LTD M-IIs had in the 90s [also now being used on the ESP USA M-IIIs] ?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's a love-it-or-hate-it headstock, but they got this thing.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's a love-it-or-hate-it headstock, but they got this thing.



Oh yeah, almost forgot about it. I guess I'm more of a hate-it kinda guy and the ones they use on the USA Production Strats look good on Strats but aren't really for metal.


----------



## ts73

I like both the Avenger and Sunset headstocks, and I think I'd prefer either on the Banshee, and some of the C-shapes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ts73 said:


> I like both the Avenger and Sunset headstocks, and I think I'd prefer either on the Banshee



Here's an idea for how a Banshee would look with the Sunset headstock.


----------



## Nlelith

Schecter, we want SS frets on Banshees.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Honestly I don't think the subset headstock is a good fit to me. It should be more angled in my opinion. That hump on top doesn't look right to me eithet


----------



## Lewis_Matthews

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's a love-it-or-hate-it headstock, but they got this thing.



i really like that headstock, but, its true, they need a newer ponty headstock, why not a re take on the ESP headstock? they have the modified forest headstock for almost anything

Hell, they could be using something like this and own the market


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Every headstock with a round point is a penis.
As much as we guitar players feel the guitar as...one of our extensions, I can't help but not like cockstocks and banana shapes.
I prefer the Gibson shape to cockstocks

Too bad Schecter went hard with Hipshots which I don't like at all 
I really prefer much the old Tom-Pro


----------



## Forkface

OmegaSlayer said:


> Every headstock with a round point is a penis.
> As much as we guitar players feel the guitar as...one of our extensions, I can't help but not like cockstocks and banana shapes.
> I prefer the Gibson shape to cockstocks
> 
> Too bad Schecter went hard with Hipshots which I don't like at all
> I really prefer much the old Tom-Pro


----------



## gunshow86de

You know, I've owned both versions of the Loomis before (hardtail and Floyd). But I'll be damned if I'm not tempted to try this updated version. Gloss finish and oiled/non-tinted neck looks amazing.


----------



## NeglectedField

Double post


----------



## NeglectedField

Forkface said:


>



Aye, Hipshots are way more comfortable than TOMs so I welcome this change with open arms.

Also anyone who's uncomfortable with themselves to be put off by anything remotely phallic (and what isn't?) needs to get over themselves.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Does the new Loomis model come in a 6 string version?


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I still want to know whether or not the Loomis has the carbon reinforced neck. I feel like if it does, I are no reason to look into the KM-7.


----------



## Yimmj

I cant even handle my excitement. i might need to go run a few miles screaming.
good work schecter


----------



## BigPhi84

Lorcan Ward said:


> Does the new Loomis model come in a 6 string version?




Judging from the statement issued by Schecter, the 6-string Loomis model will continue being produced with the old specs. I guess it's not a big seller for them...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah, I really, really liked the 6-string Loomis, but it didn't seem popular at all.

But still, Schecter may be releasing a 6-string KM, judging by what Keith said.


----------



## mnemonic

Huh, I didn't even know there ever was a 6 string loomis, but what do you know. 

Does anyone know when these guitars should be hitting the stores? Or when dealers are going to be placing orders? I want to know the best time to start bugging the shit out of dealers to make sure they get either a banshee 7 lefty or loomis lefty in stock.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Here in the US, they should be coming late this month or in February.


----------



## Allealex

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> *Schecter may be releasing a 6-string KM*


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Forkface said:


>


----------



## OmegaSlayer

NeglectedField said:


> Aye, Hipshots are way more comfortable than TOMs so I welcome this change with open arms.
> 
> Also anyone who's uncomfortable with themselves to be put off by anything remotely phallic (and what isn't?) needs to get over themselves.









YOU find the hipshot more comfortable, others too, but it's not like it's perfection sent from heaven.

It's not because it's "phallic", that's obviously a joke, it's just because I don't like a round shape on the headstock 

You guys sometimes need an enema of downers.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, I really, really liked the 6-string Loomis, but it didn't seem popular at all


No idea why,I would have purchased one for sure If I hadn't the hellraiser already


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I really dug how it look, pickup rings and all. It was really classy.


----------



## NeglectedField

OmegaSlayer said:


> YOU find the hipshot more comfortable, others too, but it's not like it's perfection sent from heaven.
> 
> It's not because it's "phallic", that's obviously a joke, it's just because I don't like a round shape on the headstock
> 
> You guys sometimes need an enema of downers.



Sorry I was kinda drunk last night and read your post in a certain tone. Moving on...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The 2014 Schecter site is going to go live on the 21st, so we'll possibly see the new models, and hopefully a catalog, by then.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

NeglectedField said:


> Sorry I was kinda drunk last night and read your post in a certain tone. Moving on...



Yeah, no problem buddy, I should have put some emoticon maybe.
Thought people would have get it was a joke, but yeah, neg rep police just started to click their fave button. 
You gave a reply open to discussion instead of clicking anonimously a button.
Imagine if every people would be judged on bridge or headstock preferences here it would be a massacre.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shit-ton of KM7 pics here.


----------



## djentbojangle

^good shit


----------



## ev_o

Damn! Keith and schecter really did an awesome job with the guitar.


----------



## sell2792

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Shit-ton of KM7 pics here.



I was hoping someone would post these. I thought the white was perfect, but the black one is beyond amazing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## OmegaSlayer

O____________O
The Vampire Red Loomis :Q__________


----------



## jeleopard

I normally don't like red guitars....

But dayum.


----------



## Lewis_Matthews

DAMN! the black one... i so want it! is just everything i want on a 7 string!(yeah, i love black guitars) i think i have an avatar now!


----------



## SandyRavage

Schecter has delivered in spades this year. If the merrow model comes out in a six I will have both colors please.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

SandyRavage said:


> Schecter has delivered in spades this year. If the merrow model comes out in a six I will have both colors please.



Keith said more may come, but later on. Things on the way seem to be a KM-7FR, KM-6, and KM-8 (which he's positive will come.)



DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> It's my understanding that they have to sort of do these things in phases. Because it's a new product, they can't release a whole bunch of variations of it right out of the gate. I believe they plan on releasing additional options each quarter (roughly). Although they feel like this design will be a success, they have to adhere to their tried and true business models.
> 
> But no worries, I'm confident that you'll see this guitar in 8-string soon.
> 
> They also had a few 6-string versions there, as well as a 7 with an OFR (sick). So, we'll see how it goes!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

So there may not be a KM8 until next quarter? Hm. That might give the TAM10 the edge for me in the 8 string department.


----------



## mnemonic

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



jeez, look at the size of that arched top! 

Gloss black and a pale maple board look sooo much better than the flat black/yellow board from last year. World of difference, there.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The thinner body plus the deeper arch makes it look deep as hell. 

Old one by comparison.


----------



## fc3603

I don't know why the price is not rised even though the cost has gone up


----------



## Zado

If prices are going down for the old sig,I could definitely buy one.The new ones look cooler,but the old one's stilla classic monster







oh btw





just for fun.


----------



## Konfyouzd

New Loomis is DOPE


----------



## Alice AKW

Anyone know if they're releasing the updated Loomis in a hardtail variant?


----------



## Turgon

yes, they do! in both colors and with a hipshot-bridge.


----------



## Alice AKW

Turgon said:


> yes, they do! in both colors and with a hipshot-bridge.



7 Stringers are absolutely spoiled for choice this year, from a lot of companies. Holy hell


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Ok, I did the sensible thing and asked Schecter (via Facebook) about the whole carbon neck rod thing and they said this: "Adam... the Loomis model does not have the rods installed, as his new constructed neck is mutli-ply and the super dense walnut adds a lot of strength and tone"


----------



## Black Mamba

Konfyouzd said:


> New Loomis is DOPE



This


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

Some spicy models from the competition. (USA, I know)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hows a bunch of $1000 guitars going to compete with $4000 guitars?


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

I suppose that is a pretty big difference in price haha. Either way, I wonder is ESP will continue to be a serious contender.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Even with the Schecter USA Production stuff, no. The ESP Original and ESP USA stuff range from $3100 - $6000, while the most expensive guitar Schecter offers is $2600. Closest would be the E-II line, since they barely introduced any LTDs.

But think about what you're saying... I doubt someone would say "Hmmm... I could buy this $1000 Keith Merrow signature, or this $4200 ESP USA Horizon..."


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

Holy crap, didn't realize that the ESP USA guitars were to be that much. I thought they would be in a comparable place next to Schecter USA.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah.  The Schecter USA stuff ranges from $1600 - $2600, while the ESP USA stuff ranges from $3500 - $4300, the ones you're linking being the most expensive. The ESP Original stuff is even crazier.


----------



## zilla

DanakinSkywalker said:


> Some spicy models from the competition. (USA, I know)



and all with crappy TOM bridges  ESP seems to be taking a step backwards while Schecter just took a giant leap forward.


----------



## Zado

Schecter also delivers handbuld CS instruments to match ESP USA and Original Series,and those masterbuilds are second to none really.

I kinda like TOM bridge,it may look unpleasant and some may find it unconfortable,but it lets the guitar resonate a lot.What I don't understand is putting regular Duncans and EMGs on THAT expensive guitars.I mean,ok 57/66 are very cool,and so are many SD,but for 4000 bombs you should expect somethin more...


----------



## mnemonic

I don't mind how TOM's look (recessed TOM's look awesome) and I like how they feel too, but what I hate, is the string resonating behind the bridge. Some guitars are worse than others, and there's no pretty looking fix to that, that I know of. Also not alot of intonation adjustment, and no individual string height adjustment. 

Are ESP USA and Schecter USA made in the same place, or are the two 'companies' kept completely separate?


----------



## ThatCanadianGuy

Zado said:


> Schecter also delivers handbuld CS instruments to match ESP USA and Original Series,and those masterbuilds are second to none really.
> 
> I kinda like TOM bridge,it may look unpleasant and *EVERYONE* may find it *SUCKS A FAT COCK*,but it lets the guitar *STRINGS CROSSTALK ON THE BRIDGE ANNOYINGLY* a lot.What I don't understand is putting *GOOD PICKUPS LIKE* Duncans and EMGs on THAT expensive guitars.I mean,ok 57/66 are very cool,and so are many SD,but for 4000 bombs you should expect *GOOD PICKUPS LIKE THOSE*...



Fixed.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ThatCanadianGuy said:


> Fixed.



This is one of the worst things I've read in a long time. I hope you're proud.


----------



## NeglectedField

Guys, can we just pause for a moment?

I've just realised.

Pete Townsend used to endorse Schecter. Schecter Guitar _Research_. Geddit?


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

Some tool got butthurt over the ESP USA picture I put up there. White girl problems.


----------



## Forkface

NeglectedField said:


> Guys, can we just pause for a moment?
> 
> I've just realised.
> 
> Pete Townsend used to endorse Schecter. Schecter Guitar _Research_. Geddit?



shit, i dont


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I don't either.


----------



## Zhysick

NeglectedField said:


> Guys, can we just pause for a moment?
> 
> I've just realised.
> 
> Pete Townsend used to endorse Schecter. Schecter Guitar _Research_. Geddit?



It's about his "research" in child pornography?


----------



## ThatCanadianGuy

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This is one of the worst things I've read in a long time. I hope you're proud.



As much as a million people might hate me, one person might just come along with a funny bone and chuckle. That one person is why I do what I do.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

ThatCanadianGuy said:


> As much as a million people might hate me, one person might just come along with a funny bone and chuckle. That one person is why I do what I do.


----------



## djentbojangle

OHHHHHHH!!!!!! Burn


----------



## ThatCanadianGuy

djentbojangle said:


> OHHHHHHH!!!!!! Burn



I would have preferred a homemade card or something, but what can ya do? Anyways, I don't think I'm alone in feeling like a Fender-style bridge fits most people's hands better. It seems like it's less of a preferential thing, and more of an anatomical one, based on the amount of people who have already agreed with me. More surface area for those fat, calloused palms accrued from years of playing with long, hard wood. 

And no two people on this site are going to always want the same pickups in their guitar at all times. Everyone seems to be unique when it comes to that. If you're putting down $4000 on an ESP, I'm sure you have the $50 to cover the difference between the resale value of the stock pickups and the cost of the new ones, unless you're like me, and you're just happy they didn't put in-house brand pickups in it... *Ahem* Ibanez *Ahem*


----------



## Valnob

JL 1 - YouTube

Jeff Loomis presenting his new sig on Schecter TV


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^Sweet! They got Jeff to make a video for my question.

The specs are crazy for a guitar at that price. Shecters sales are going to sky-rocket this year.


----------



## Zado

Lorcan Ward said:


> ^Sweet! They got Jeff to make a video for my question.
> 
> The specs are crazy for a guitar at that price. Shecters sales are going to sky-rocket this year.


----------



## aneurysm

NO, now that means i´ve to get both the KM7 and JL1 !
Does the JL1 with the Hipshot Bridge also come in a gloss Finish ? I think those Guitars would fit very well together.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream




----------



## ts73

DanakinSkywalker said:


> Some spicy models from the competition. (USA, I know)



Aside from what everybody said, aren't they owned by the same company? Hard to compete against yourself...


----------



## jbguitarking

Stainless steel frets on both the KM and JF - MAD!!!

Schecter really has been listening


----------



## Philligan

Valnob said:


> KM-7
> 
> Set-Neck w/Ultra Access Construction
> SLS Slim Swamp Ash body w/Flamed Maple top
> Maple 3-pc Ultra-Thin Neck w/Carbon Fiber Reinforcement Rods
> Ebony Compound Radius (12-16) Fingerboard w/Offset-Reverse Dot Inlays
> 24 X-Jumbo Stainless Steel Frets
> Black Multi-ply Binding
> 26.5 Extended Scale
> Graph Tech Black Tusq XL Nut
> New Seymour Duncan Nazgul/Sentient set with Black metal covers
> Volume (Push-Pull)/3-Way Switch Controls
> Black Hardware
> Hipshot USA Hardtail Bridge w/Schecter Locking Tuners
> Trans White Satin w/Trans Black Burst Satin finish (TWS/TBBS)
> Trans Black Burst Satin finish (TBBS)
> Available Left Handed in Trans White Satin
> KM-7 LIST $1,449.00/STREET PRICE $999.00
> ADD $50.00 for Left handed models







I know I'm a little late, but holy shit. I wouldn't change a single thing about that guitar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Zado

If only they made it with a few other finishes 


EDIT: damm is that full thickness too?


----------



## fps

That new Jeff Loomis sig is outrageous, WOW, those features are phenomenal!


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Zado said:


> If only they made it with a few other finishes
> 
> 
> EDIT: damm is that full thickness too?



They do have it in one other finish.


----------



## Zado

yeah I meant...ATX finish  the hellraiser looks cool too,but I'd love a Custom version...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Looks like the Banshees will be available in Europe in February.

Also, someone asked about a passive version of the Solo II, and Schecter says they may introduce the shape in the Custom line or the Blackjack Original series. 

If they release a Solo II like this one...


----------



## Zado

or even this...


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

Zado said:


> If only they made it with a few other finishes



Right there with ya


----------



## CloudAC

Schecter have hit the jackpot this year.


----------



## jwade

the Loomis video is private now. lame.


----------



## sell2792

Zado said:


> or even this...



Custom series, with dat ebony and a nice set of Seymour Duncans. Boom, sold. Now if only they'd release it with two volumes and two tones...


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

jwade said:


> the Loomis video is private now. lame.



They removed it completely! I'm guessing it could be just to correct a typo, the video was titled JL-1 while it should have said JL-7. Hopefully it will be up again soon.


----------



## possumkiller

Zado said:


> or even this...



I have to say if they put this getup on the new body style I would have to buy one. And I am not really that much of an LP guy.


----------



## BigPhi84

The Loomis video is back up!


----------



## Jonathan20022

I sincerely hope Stainless Steel becomes a standard in the industry. At least in the higher end guitars from ANY brand, I may have to grab a Loomis or a Merrow Signature this year!


----------



## Electric Wizard

Jonathan20022 said:


> I sincerely hope Stainless Steel becomes a standard in the industry.


I agree, I hope Schecter is setting a precedent here. It makes sense anyways as people go nuts over them and the only downside is the increased wear on the tools which is a lot easier to offset at this kind of scale.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

I'm all about the new inlay-less Solo's.


----------



## Zado

I still seem to like the eclipse a lil more,since the carve looks fuller




or maybe they are just great at takin pics.Give me a silverburst solo-II and we'll see


----------



## fps

Seriously gonna be considering the hipshot Loomis model. Longer scale but not too long, plus stainless steel frets, if these come from the factory well set up I might walk into a shop and accidentally one.


----------



## Zado

let's hug each other


----------



## aneurysm

There are really so many Choices this Year, it´s hard to decide which Schecter to get !?!


----------



## possumkiller

Zado said:


> let's hug each other



Does that one have SS frets and carbon neck reinforcements?


----------



## Alice AKW

Zado said:


> let's hug each other



I'm confused, I thought these were direct mount?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

possumkiller said:


> Does that one have SS frets and carbon neck reinforcements?



Don't think so.



Kane_Wolf said:


> I'm confused, I thought these were direct mount?



The 8-string one is.


----------



## possumkiller

Is there supposed to be a Solo 6 Custom with the updated body style coming?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If what the Schecter FB Admin said is true, then maybe.


----------



## Zado

possumkiller said:


> Is there supposed to be a Solo 6 Custom with the updated body style coming?


They better do it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Good news for those that want a Banshee.



> THE BANSHEES are COMING! All 2014 BANSHEE Models .. 6 / 7 / 8 Strings .. Active and Passive are NOW IN STOCK and will begin shipping to our Dealers tomorrow!


----------



## possumkiller

If these play as nice as they look, I do think Schecter may have converted me.


----------



## Galius

Kane_Wolf said:


> I'm confused, I thought these were direct mount?



Looks like only the 8 is.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I wouldn't worry about it unless you REALLY wanted one of these, since the KM-7, Banshee 7, and JL-7 are direct mounted.


----------



## possumkiller

I seriously cannot believe how much ass Schecter are kicking this year. They really are just a kick ass pointy inline headstock away from world domination.


----------



## celticelk

possumkiller said:


> I seriously cannot believe how much ass Schecter are kicking this year. They really are just a kick ass pointy inline headstock away from world domination.



As long as you like superstrats, anyway. There's not a damn thing here for me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Avenger isn't a Superstrat.


----------



## celticelk

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Avenger isn't a Superstrat.



From my perspective, it might as well be - that extended upper horn is my main functional complaint about superstrats. Also, *really* not my style. I'm not a pointy-guitar sort of musician.


----------



## possumkiller

The Solo II is not a superstrat and it kicks ass. The Tempest is not really a superstrat either. There is that new SG ish thingy as well as a couple of Vs. Those are not superstrats either.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think he means he wants a 7-string that isn't a Superstrat. The only companies that are releasing one that isn't is Schecter and ESP.


----------



## celticelk

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think he means he wants a 7-string that isn't a Superstrat. The only companies that are releasing one that isn't is Schecter and ESP.



Spot on. I'm holding out hope for Ibanez - zimbloth dropped a cryptic hint to that effect. It is sort of disappointing, though, that any *one* of the major seven-string manufacturers (Schecter, ESP, Ibanez) is releasing more new variants on the seven-string superstrat *this year* than the total number of non-superstrat 7s currently available from all of them combined (and I'm counting the pointy metal ones like the Avenger and the Iceman in that total).

They *are* nice superstrats, to be sure, and Schecter's more than the others, in my opinion. (See, keeping it OT!) Still, not quite what I was hoping for.


----------



## jwade

possumkiller said:


> There is that new SG ish thingy as well



wat?


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

jwade said:


> wat?



I guess he was thinking of this sig, forgot who it was though


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## jwade

oh, that. definitely not very SG-like by my standards. Here I was, hoping that a new Viper had popped up


----------



## Forkface

this last discussion made me think...
why there's no solo-7? that would be pretty awesome.
(i wouldn't buy it, cause i like superstrats  but awesome nonetheless)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hopefully a Solo II-7 comes next year.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Hopefully a Solo II-7 comes next year.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The first 50 will have the backplate signed by Keith.



> First run is sold out! If you do indeed want a KM-7 sooner rather than later (ie 'Dealer' holding your hard earned money for months) ... we STRONGLY suggest you contact one of the dealers Keith mentions below (_*Above*_) and secure yourself one of the first 50! Pretty cool that Keith is going to sign and number the back plates!!


----------



## Meximelt

If i recall correctly, i remember the guy that runs schecter's Facebook page saying that they tried making a 7 string solo but they didn't like the way the headstock that they use for the solos looked as 7 string. They said it just didn't look right.


----------



## Ben.Last

Meximelt said:


> If i recall correctly, i remember the guy that runs schecter's Facebook page saying that they tried making a 7 string solo but they didn't like the way the headstock that they use for the solos looked as 7 string. They said it just didn't look right.



That was the Tempest, unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They have done both in the past, but I can see what they're talking about...







That's my biggest gripe with most LP-style 7-strings. The headstock. It's tolerable, though.


----------



## Forkface

^they should just put the avenger headstock on everything


----------



## Meximelt

Ben.Last said:


> That was the Tempest, unless I'm mistaken.



You know what, now that you say that i think you are right. But it is the same headstock. And i remember them saying they didn't like the way it looked with either 4 tuners on top and 3 on the bottom, or 3 on to and 4 on the bottom. So it would make sense for the same problem to exist with the solos. But who knows i might be completely wrong.


----------



## Meximelt

Forkface said:


> ^they should just put the avenger headstock on everything



 i personal think the avenger and it's headstock are both hideous. Their 3x3 headstocks are all sweet though


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Meximelt said:


> i personal think the avenger and it's headstock are both hideous


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

The Avenger is the Sara Jay of guitars.


----------



## indreku

I'd love to see Riot body back to guitars...
6 string riot with revers avenger headstock and 28" neck, with blackjack setup


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

Forkface said:


> ^they should just put the avenger headstock on everything



 Hell no!

I love their Diamond Series headstocks. Like the ones on the Loomis, and the Banshee!


----------



## Metal Mortician

Wow! Schecter has really nailed it this year with both the KM and JL sigs. I'm going to have to sell some stuff so the wife will agree to me acquiring something new. GAS is a terrible thing to have just after a new baby comes into the picture.


----------



## Valnob

KM 1 - YouTube

Schecter KM1 video on schecter TV !!!

Keith presenting his sig


edit: Thx Joshua for the help on the video !


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

^ Just take out everything before and including the / when you copy a URL. Then put whatever's left in between this.


----------



## possumkiller

I remember when that guy was just some dude on here showing off his homemade Darth Vader graphic on an Agile 7 string. Now look at him. WE ARE PROUD OF YOU, KEITH!!


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Here, but they call it the KM-1 !!!?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

I guess someone at Schecter doesn't know the difference between a 1 and a 7.


----------



## sartorious

Everything about Keith's video/spec is brofist worthy. And at a time when I take a break from sevens.



"KM 1" might mean "Keith Merrow video 1". You know, instead of "Keith Merrow's 1 string guitar...derp". Maybe I've been trolled, but .

And those Banshees. Everything I need/want, nothing I don't. Hipshot six, graphtech nut, locking ....ing tuners, (damn fine) HH passives, ebony board, arm contour, bolt-on. Get out my head, fools!


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

sartorious said:


> ...
> "KM 1" might mean "Keith Merrow video 1". You know, instead of "Keith Merrow's 1 string guitar...derp". Maybe I've been trolled, but .
> ...



They initially labeled Jeff Loomis' video JL-1, then corrected it to JL-7, no big deal, I just find it funny.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Anybody know when the Solo ii's are coming out and if there's a price yet?


----------



## Zado

_they see me droolin,they hatin'_


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

^ Finally they put the TOM and Stopbar together.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Anybody know when the Solo ii's are coming out and if there's a price yet?



I'm going to guess they'll be the same price as the old Blackjack ATX Solo and Hellraiser Solo, so around $750 - $800.


----------



## Zado




----------



## mnemonic

sartorious said:


> And those Banshees. Everything I need/want, nothing I don't. Hipshot six, graphtech nut, locking ....ing tuners, (damn fine) HH passives, ebony board, arm contour, bolt-on. Get out my head, fools!



This is how I felt about them when I first saw them. Then I saw the specs for the Loomis, and even though I prefer bolt-on, I just have to have the black loomis due to it looking a bit cooler and having extra-jumbo stainless frets. 

I'm not a big fan of EMG's anymore so unless the 57/66 set blows me away, I'll probably try to find a nazgul/sentient set for it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


>



Whats this?  A Custom? Limited edition? Banshee Elite?


----------



## Zado

DCGL limited


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Zado said:


>


Wow,what model is that? USA production? I´m very interested on it


----------



## Zado

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> Wow,what model is that? USA production? I´m very interested on it


diamond series


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Zado said:


> diamond series


oh, it´s an 8 string Banshee special for DrumCity Guitarland. Tasty


----------



## Zhysick

Natural Top... uhm... I still prefer the purple!! Everyday I want more and more that Banshee 8 in purple... (with active pups. I have a nazgul/sentient combo in active housing in my RG8 waiting if I don't like the EMGs!!!)


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

I need a purple schecter 7! So much gas!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The doubleneck getting closer.


----------



## Church2224

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Is this the new USA Production Sunset Custom?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It is indeed.


----------



## Church2224

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It is indeed.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So, Schecter just posted this on the KM-7 video status on their FB.



> BUYERS BEWARE: Any store using some 'super secret code' to sell this guitar is NOT going to get delivery... and thus just holding YOUR hard earned money. Many of our good dealers that do know of Keith and his music have bought out the first run of these guitars. If you do want one of the KM-7s .. here are a few of our Authorized Dealers that WILL be able to sell you a 1st run, full warrantied KM-7. Drum City GuitarLand , Studio Gears, Bulldog Guitars, Gear Orphanage, and Alpha Music (VA) have bought out the first Domestic run of these.. and Keith is planning to sign these first 50 back-plates. DON'T GET SCREWED ON THIS GUITAR!



So, anyone who ordered from those 5 stores will get the guitars first. Those who ordered from Gearhounds won't be.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

Zado said:


> _they see me droolin,they hatin'_



Now this has me interested, I love the color, and was also wanting a decent neckthru, or set-neck six string guitar. 

Keeping my eyes on any six string guitars they have with that color. Especially if it has a maple fingerboard! The lighter maple they seem to be doing now, would fit that finish so perfectly...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If that's how their aquaburst looks like, there's going to be a limited edition C-1 SLS with that finihs.


----------



## Zado

Aquaburst limited do not exist.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> Aquaburst limited do not exist.



Whut


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If that's how their aquaburst looks like, there's going to be a limited edition C-1 SLS with that finihs.



Oh if it has their new maple fretboard that is going to be awesome!


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Whut


that's the only possible explenation  SW cheated us


----------



## Electric Wizard

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So, Schecter just posted this on the KM-7 video status on their FB.
> 
> 
> 
> So, anyone who ordered from those 5 stores will get the guitars first. Those who ordered from Gearhounds won't be.


I can't find that anywhere, maybe they deleted it. I wish Schecter would be a little more explicit if other dealers aren't going to get them any time soon. They've hinted at it that it could be months with what they've implied are shady dealers. It would be nice if they could just straight up say with no ambiguity who is getting what. Gearhounds is an authorized dealer, and the implications that they might be screwing people are making me a little mad here (and I don't even know if I'm mad at them or at Schecter).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah, it's gone now. I'm not sure if things changed or they just didn't want to cause controversy.


----------



## Zado

Electric Wizard said:


> I can't find that anywhere, maybe they deleted it. I wish Schecter would be a little more explicit if other dealers aren't going to get them any time soon. They've hinted at it that it could be months with what they've implied are shady dealers. It would be nice if they could just straight up say with no ambiguity who is getting what. Gearhounds is an authorized dealer, and the implications that they might be screwing people are making me a little mad here (and I don't even know if I'm mad at them or at Schecter).


Let's say some dealers are playing with fire..... or at least that's what I was told


----------



## Electric Wizard

^


----------



## Nlelith

Can anyone who has facebook account ask if there's any chance that Banshees will be updated to SS frets during the year?


----------



## Preacher

instead of trawling through 70 pages of stuff, have they announced anything like a 28" 8 with the KM style looks? I.e. classy body finish and nice single colour binding and black headstock with some great pup combo's?


----------



## Zado

Preacher said:


> instead of trawling through 70 pages of stuff, have they announced anything like a 28" 8 with the KM style looks? I.e. classy body finish and nice single colour binding and black headstock with some great pup combo's?


Well there's the KM-8


----------



## Preacher

Zado said:


> Well there's the KM-8


 
wait. what? where?!?


----------



## Guitarrags

Electric Wizard said:


> I can't find that anywhere, maybe they deleted it. I wish Schecter would be a little more explicit if other dealers aren't going to get them any time soon. They've hinted at it that it could be months with what they've implied are shady dealers. It would be nice if they could just straight up say with no ambiguity who is getting what. Gearhounds is an authorized dealer, and the implications that they might be screwing people are making me a little mad here (and I don't even know if I'm mad at them or at Schecter).



Has anyone contacted gearhounds or schecter to see what the story is?


----------



## possumkiller

I thought it was already common knowledge on here that gearhounds take orders for things that don' even exist yet.


----------



## Guitarrags

possumkiller said:


> I thought it was already common knowledge on here that gearhounds take orders for things that don' even exist yet.



Not sure I understand what u mean, can u elaborate?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

possumkiller said:


> I thought it was already common knowledge on here that gearhounds take orders for things that don' even exist yet.



Edit: Got it sorted


----------



## BigPhi84

Lorcan Ward said:


> I've emailed them 3 times about my order now with no response. Once more and I'm going to my bank for a chargeback and reporting them to Schecter.
> 
> This s**t should not happen when buying a production guitar




What did you order?


----------



## Curt

Played my 7 for the first time in months. Now I want the KM-7...  on top of having the C-1 stealth for my drop C stuff.


----------



## possumkiller

Guitarrags said:


> Not sure I understand what u mean, can u elaborate?



Every time something new is announced, gearhounds start taking orders for it. People even comment about how gearhounds cannot possibly have said items in stock yet and it must be on preorder. 

The new Duncan pickups for example.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

BigPhi84 said:


> What did you order?



Keith Merrow 7 string

Edit: Got is sorted


----------



## mnemonic

I'm kind of glad that I seem to be the only one more excited about the JL7 rather than the KM7. More for me!



Preacher said:


> wait. what? where?!?



I'm not sure if this is coming out right away, keith said in a post on here (or maybe it was just copied here) that they have to follow their usual structure of releasing one sig, seeing how sales do, and then deciding if they want to release other versions of it. Judging by the overwhelming positive response regarding the KM7, a KM8 will probably be released mid-year, but that is just a guess on my part. 

Other versions that have prototypes that exist, and keith hinted at possible production:

KM7 with floyd
KM8
KM6


----------



## Zado

Preacher said:


> wait. what? where?!?


Possibly incoming in mid 2014


----------



## Minoin

A KM-7 with Floyd would be absolutely awesome! I would buy a KM-7 right away, but I already have a custom shop hardtail 7-string and I hate to choose between awesome guitars (ie. neglect nice guitars).

Anyway, I'll buy my Schecter from USA. If these KM/JL models are as solid as the C7 ATX I once had, there is no need for warranty anyway


----------



## Zado

My reaction:


----------



## Preacher

Zado said:


> Possibly incoming in mid 2014



Excuse me, I need to change my pants. Not even ashamed a little bit of love came out there. That white top. and the black. in solid 8's... Twins... damnit, there we go again


----------



## CloudAC

Hopefully it doesn't take too long to get my hands on a KM-7 here in the UK... Both colour options are lovely, but I think the white one juuust edges forward. Thank you again Keith!


----------



## possumkiller

Anybody know when Schecter are supposed to update their website?


----------



## Lewis_Matthews

possumkiller said:


> Anybody know when Schecter are supposed to update their website?



i've read that the 21


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yup, they say it'll be on the 21st.


----------



## Zado

Please someone with some tissue paper or something


----------



## Forkface

Zado said:


> ...gary holt sig...



I've never been a V kinda guy, but that thing looks all kinds of badass. I wouldnt mind owning one at all.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

That holt v is badass man!


----------



## Lewis_Matthews

Zado said:


> Please someone with some tissue paper or something








I liked the old LTD Dan jacobs singature a little bit more, but this one is hot too!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Finally, pictures of the aquaburst Schecters.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Finally, pictures of the aquaburst Schecters.



Whoa, wait a minute here. Too much for my brain to handle. So are these special editions only, limited run?




Zado said:


> ...
> Please someone with some tissue paper or something



As for the Holt sig, it's called *Blood Spatter*, it was on Dexter


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Limited run apparently.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

The aquaburst ones are really beautiful.
The GAR-y Holt is nice LOL, would never buy it, not for the Splatter but for the round V angles


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Two more things:

1) The JL-7s will be available in late February. 
2) Limited edition Stargazer from Bulldog Guitars. Only 12 available.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Finally, pictures of the aquaburst Schecters.



Aquaburst makes me "burst" somewhere...


----------



## jwade

That Stargazer is fuhking ridiculous. Jesus.


----------



## Sabaism

As I correctly remember Keith said in his video that he love the 26,5" scale.
Any chance that the 8 string model come with this scale?
I don't know if it has been already said or ther is any information on that, but does anybody know if the KM-8 will be a regular model or more a limited run?

What a pity that we in europe have to wait so long for the new models. :-(

Anyway I'am happy for you guys 

Cheers 
Jo


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

There's no information on the KM-8 at all right now, just that it'll be released eventually.


----------



## Zalbu

I can't imagine an 8 string from Keith coming in anything shorter than 27 inch, and even that's kind of on the short end when it comes to baritone 8s.


----------



## Zado

Mmm I expected something more blue-ish from those aquaburst,but that's good nontheless.I love that stargazer though


----------



## B_flat

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Whoa, wait a minute here. Too much for my brain to handle. So are these special editions only, limited run?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Holt sig, it's called *Blood Spatter*, it was on Dexter



The guitar was on dexter?! I am watching the series a 2nd time and don't remember it


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

Zado said:


> Mmm I expected something more blue-ish from those aquaburst,but that's good nontheless.I love that stargazer though



Agreed, like that picture I quoted from you at the beginning of the last page. 

Since this aquaburst is limited, I will probably skip it. 

Now if it was like the one on the previous page (with more blue to it), with a light maple fret-board, set-neck/neck thru, with fixed bridge options! That I couldn't skip on!


----------



## BigPhi84

Zado said:


> Mmm I expected something more blue-ish from those aquaburst,but that's good nontheless.I love that stargazer though



Their aquaburst must come from Atlantic Ocean waters.


----------



## Zado

BigPhi84 said:


> Their aquaburst must come from Atlantic Ocean waters.



ahahah that was great buddy


----------



## LordCashew

Sabaism said:


> As I correctly remember Keith said in his video that he love the 26,5" scale.
> Any chance that the 8 string model come with this scale?



Well in the picture, it looks like the pickups are farther apart on the 8 than on the 7, despite being the same distances from the neck and bridge.

From the pic, I would guess that at least the prototype 8 has a 28" scale.


----------



## albertc

I actually prefer this aqua burst over the lighter ones. Looks a lot more like an ocean


----------



## MetalBuddah




----------



## Sabaism

@LordIronSpatula

probably you're right.
I think I have to test a 28" 8 stringer anyway before I can conclude if it is worth waiting for the KM-8 which isn't announced yet, or i I will stay with seven strings.

Just have seen the 9 string sneak preview on fb, pretty cool...

Cheers 
Jo


----------



## mnemonic

Looks like its going to be a cherry red hellraiser C9. I didn't know hipshot made 9 string bridges though.

I wonder what the scale length would be. Schecter go up a bit for each extra string. 25.5" for six, 26.5" for seven, 28" for eight... maybe they'll do 30" for 9 or something. Ibanez only did 28" for their RG9 proto (if I remember correctly) and that sounds a bit short to me for a low C#


----------



## 8StringX

MetalBuddah said:


>


 
Finally! I was hoping I wouldn't have to to wait until NAMM to see any information about the C9.


----------



## 8StringX

mnemonic said:


> Looks like its going to be a cherry red hellraiser C9. I didn't know hipshot made 9 string bridges though.
> 
> I wonder what the scale length would be. Schecter go up a bit for each extra string. 25.5" for six, 26.5" for seven, 28" for eight... maybe they'll do 30" for 9 or something. Ibanez only did 28" for their RG9 proto (if I remember correctly) and that sounds a bit short to me for a low C#



Yeah, Hipshot has made 9-string bridges for a while.

For the scale length, part of me wants schecter to release the C9 with a 30" scale for the low c#, especially since Ibanez is using a 28" scale on their 9-strings. At the same time, a 28" scale would be much better for the instrument as a whole. Either way, I'm really excited that two major guitar companies are releasing 9-strings.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Finally, pictures of the aquaburst Schecters.



Dear Schecter, PLEASE put this finish on a TEMPEST
I will buy a pair of them
thanks


----------



## Zado

Blue1970Cutlass said:


> Dear Schecter, PLEASE put this finish on a TEMPEST
> I will buy a pair of them
> thanks


I am with this guy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Imagine an aquaburst Banshee. 

Oh lord.


----------



## aneurysm

That would be even better, but please with a fixed Bridge only for you!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Dat aquaburst on the top of a new C-9 with a natural back and transparent finish to see dat mahogany for contrast?... O.O


----------



## Curt

2014 will be a year that I end up with 4 schecters.  The ones I have owned in the past have been great, and the JL7 looks too good to pass up. The 4th will be the KM 6 if they release it, if not, then it will be the hellraiser hybrid 8. So much schecter GAS...


----------



## Valnob




----------



## Zado

^ I feel tight in the downunder


----------



## BigPhi84

Zado said:


> ^ I feel tight in the downunder



Unzip and air out!


----------



## Zado

BigPhi84 said:


> Unzip and air out!


Long scale neck gives problems sometimes




oh btw am I the only one often being disapponted with almost all the Gibby I've tried?Looks like so
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/260398-schecter-vs-gibson.html#post3891282

Never tried a LP that could satisfy me like a proper schec/ltd;maybe I've some special skill to find crappy guitars in shops


----------



## Forkface

Zado said:


> oh btw am I the only one often being disapponted with almost all the Gibby I've tried?Looks like so



I used to think that too, that gibsons were pretty much worthless, but all the experience i had with them were at shops.
One day I met a guy who had a collection of gibsons, from entry-level ones to some Custom Shop ones, and honestly all of them, even his cheapest studio and melody maker ones, felt seriously awesome. I realized that either shops have horrible set-ups on them, or that I got bad luck and picked up lemons.

I still enjoy a good schecter over a gibson, but Gibson DOES make very, very good guitars. You just have to find them


----------



## possumkiller

What time today does the Schecter site get updated? 

Is this gonna be another ESP type thing where it happens at like 11:59pm Hawaii time?


----------



## celticelk

possumkiller said:


> What time today does the Schecter site get updated?
> 
> Is this gonna be another ESP type thing where it happens at like 11:59pm Hawaii time?



They're headquartered on the West Coast. Allow for some time differences.


----------



## B_flat

Can anyone tell me why, when looking at the vampire red satin blackjack atxs, is there a difference in the wood grain texture between the floyd rose and non trem c1s?


----------



## BigPhi84

B_flat said:


> Can anyone tell me why, when looking at the vampire red satin blackjack atxs, is there a difference in the wood grain texture between the floyd rose and non trem c1s?




Maybe the Tune-o-matic model is a mahogany prototype? Otherwise, I've never seen Swamp Ash that looks like that!


----------



## possumkiller

celticelk said:


> They're headquartered on the West Coast. Allow for some time differences.


 
How much time should we allow for?


----------



## Stangstag

Website is updated!


----------



## Stangstag

WTF... Apparently you can't get a Banshee 6 in the purple finish!?


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Stangstag said:


> Website is updated!



Not for me though, can you post a screenshot? It looks exactly the same here w/ no info on KM-7, JL-7, new Banshees or Hellraiser Hybrids.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

den aqua bursts


----------



## Stangstag

http://i.imgur.com/fozeiYY.jpg

Here is the front of the site


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Where'd you get that? Not showing up for me.


----------



## Stangstag

HOLY SHIIIIIIIIT


----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## possumkiller

Not updated for me either.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dude, how are you getting these? The website still shows the old '13 one for me.


----------



## Stangstag

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Where'd you get that? Not showing up for me.



Im just on the regular schecter website. Its all different


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Where'd you get that? Not showing up for me.



He's in Canada, but I am not sure why this should be a factor. It's the old site for me here, midwest USA.


----------



## Stangstag

Well, i can post more imgs. What do you guys want to see?


----------



## TauSigmaNova

hmm... site shows the hellraiser hybrids with blackouts while the sheet released and the pictures show it with a 57/66 set..


----------



## possumkiller

Post up the new solo 6 models if you don't mind


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Stangstag said:


> Well, i can post more imgs. What do you guys want to see?



EVERYTHING 

To be more realistic, the Banshees, KM-7, JL-7, new Avenger 7 for me.


----------



## sartorious

Awww yeah...

Shec it out, folks.
Schecter Guitars. Handmade, Custom Model Guitar Manufacturer since 1976


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Working for me now.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Yep, works here too.


----------



## Stangstag




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

2014 : Hellraiser Extreme C-7 M
2014 : Hellraiser Extreme C-7 E

SO. ..... YES.

2014 : Hellraiser C-9 

28'' it looks like.

Also, they're listing the country of origins now. I like that.

And the mystery of the C-1 RGD is now solved.

2014 : C-6 Deluxe


----------



## Stangstag




----------



## Stangstag

2014 : Keith Merrow KM-7

NASTY


----------



## Stangstag

I'm really upset that there is no Banshee 6 Passive in Purple.


----------



## Lewis_Matthews

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> 2014 : Hellraiser Extreme C-7 M
> 2014 : Hellraiser Extreme C-7 E
> 
> SO. ..... YES.
> 
> 2014 : Hellraiser C-9
> 
> 28'' it looks like.
> 
> Also, they're listing the country of origins now. I like that.
> 
> And the mystery of the C-1 RGD is now solved.
> 
> 2014 : C-6 Deluxe


 not an rgd... is a softer cort x-series





Or the middle step from the rgd and the x-series


----------



## Deep Blue

Stangstag said:


> I'm really upset that there is no Banshee 6 Passive in Purple.



I'm kinda bummed that there is no flame top option at all for the Passive, though the quilt tops are gorgeous as well.


----------



## Stangstag

Deep Blue said:


> I'm kinda bummed that there is no flame top option at all for the Passive, though the quilt tops are gorgeous as well.



AHHHHHH!!!!!

Just sold a guitar, so I have alot of cash now. I was so set on getting a Banshee 6 in purple, now I don't know what to buy. FUUUUUU


----------



## Nlelith

Banshee-6 Passive with Hipshot is only in Sunburst?  But I want Trans Purple! I could accept Crimson Red or Trans Black. But Sunburst?  It's ruined. Not buying this


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Before you have a panic attack about there only being one color, it would help if you actually browsed the page.


----------



## Stangstag

Nlelith said:


> Banshee-6 Passive with Hipshot is only in Sunburst?  But I want Trans Purple! I could accept Crimson Red or Trans Black. But Sunburst?  It's ruined. Not buying this



Im with you man. I could deal with Red, Purple or Black... Not sunburst though. Hopefully its just a mistake on the website and the banshee 6 is actually available in different colors. Otherwise Schecter has lost a sale from me.


----------



## sartorious

Nlelith said:


> Banshee-6 Passive with Hipshot is only in Sunburst?  But I want Trans Purple! I could accept Crimson Red or Trans Black. But Sunburst?  It's ruined. Not buying this



It's available in Trans Black Burst, too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Stangstag said:


> Im with you man. I could deal with Red, Purple or Black... Not sunburst though. Hopefully its just a mistake on the website and the banshee 6 is actually available in different colors. Otherwise Schecter has lost a sale from me.



SCROLL UP!


----------



## Stangstag

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Before you have a panic attack about there only being one color, it would help if you actually browsed the page.



Oh thank god. 

It was only showing sunburst for me.


----------



## Deep Blue

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> SCROLL UP!


Yeah, I'm a total moron, I completely overlooked that flyer somehow


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I am a little miffed there's no purple 6-strings, but I'm not a huge fan of the Banshee-6, and would have went for the Banshee 7 or 8 active anyways. Much prefer the Stealth 6 or the new Blackjacks or Hybrids. It's not too much of a hassle to change pickups, plus the EMG 57/66 set finally available in soapbar housings.


----------



## Stangstag

Im hoping my local guitar shop will somehow get their hands on a Banshee 6 passive in Aquaburst. I'll pay good money for that


----------



## Stangstag

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I am a little miffed there's no purple 6-strings, but I'm not a huge fan of the Banshee-6, and would have went for the Banshee 7 or 8 active anyways. Much prefer the Stealth 6 or the new Blackjacks or Hybrids. It's not too much of a hassle to change pickups, plus the EMG 57/66 set finally available in soapbar housings.



Yeah it kinda sucks. Schecter is usually good with having all colors available for all models. Obviously not this year though...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Given the shit-ton of new stuff they introduced this year, I don't blame them.


----------



## Stangstag

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Given the shit-ton of new stuff they introduced this year, I don't blame them.



Now I feel bad for buying an SLS C-8 last year. There are so many different options now.


----------



## Curt

Schecter have went above and beyond my expectations this year. 2 of the 4 guitars I plan on buying from them this year have the specs I would order on a pair of customs. And the other two nail it minus the pickups. That is a first for any production guitar line outside of higher end(EBMM/PRS) stuff.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Some of the new USA Production models
USA PRODUCTION MODELS : California Custom Pro FR H/S
USA PRODUCTION MODELS : California Custom Pro Metallic Purple
USA PRODUCTION MODELS : PT Vintage 3TSB
USA PRODUCTION MODELS : PT Vintage Butterscotch S/S
USA PRODUCTION MODELS : Sunset Custom FR Electric Magenta
USA PRODUCTION MODELS : Sunset Classic II VSB (I think this is new)
USA PRODUCTION MODELS : Sunset Custom Trans Sky Blue


----------



## Ben.Last

I really hope that the selection of lefty guitars is wider than the site is currently showing. I really want an Avenger 8.


----------



## gunch

I just... It's too perfect.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ben.Last said:


> I really hope that the selection of lefty guitars is wider than the site is currently showing. I really want an Avenger 8.



Judging by this, you may be able to get one...


----------



## Curt

The new blackjacks look great too. But the KM7 and JL7 with the stainless frets just win out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spec-wise, the KM and JLs beat them. 

Look wise, I just can't resist black with red accents.


----------



## Curt

Yeah, I am going to have to do everything in my power not to end up with the Blackjack Tempest until I get my live rig sorted.


----------



## RickSchneider

SO wait, the Banshee 7 passive is not available in Purple flame? Oh no.... No no no...!


----------



## 8StringX

I'm a bit disappointed they don't have a photo of the C-9. I was really looking forward to finding out more about it. Nevertheless, everything else looks great.

Edit: It says that the C-9 has a bolt-on 3-pc. maple neck.


----------



## Zado

ooooh it looks like mine<3!




> Some of the new USA Production models
> USA PRODUCTION MODELS : California Custom Pro FR H/S
> USA PRODUCTION MODELS : California Custom Pro Metallic Purple
> USA PRODUCTION MODELS : PT Vintage 3TSB
> USA PRODUCTION MODELS : PT Vintage Butterscotch S/S
> USA PRODUCTION MODELS : Sunset Custom FR Electric Magenta
> USA PRODUCTION MODELS : Sunset Classic II VSB (I think this is new)
> USA PRODUCTION MODELS : Sunset Custom Trans Sky Blue


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH <3<3<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...
> USA PRODUCTION MODELS : Sunset Classic II VSB (I think this is new)
> ...













Looks amazing but $3,195 MSRP means it's probably around $2,500 street? Still too rich for my blood. No details mentioned, but at this price you'd expect SS frets. So far I have seen SS frets come only on the KM-7 & JL-7, is it featured on the USA production line?


----------



## Nlelith

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


Duh! Specs stating "Guitar Color_*s*_" is so misleading. Completely missed drop-down list. Thanks! Trans black is not bad... But purple would still be better.


----------



## Zado

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Looks amazing but $3,195 MSRP means it's probably around $2,500 street? Still too rich for my blood. No details mentioned, but at this price you'd expect SS frets. So far I have seen SS frets come only on the KM-7 & JL-7, is it featured on the USA production line?


For a custom shop instrument 2300$ (that's the streetprice) is not that bad actually SS frets are something only seen in JL7 and KM7 for schecter AFAIK.Maybe they will implement them in CS too,who knows (they don't have to,there are very few SS frets loaded CS guitars out there)

Am I the only one finding the site a bit messy? when you open the SLS section it appears full of tons of identical models if you don't actually already know the difference between them it can be quite confusing


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Looks amazing but $3,195 MSRP means it's probably around $2,500 street? Still too rich for my blood. No details mentioned, but at this price you'd expect SS frets. So far I have seen SS frets come only on the KM-7 & JL-7, is it featured on the USA production line?




1) I think it's actually around $2200 - $2300
2) These are closer to ESP USA than Fender American Standard, considering they're made in Schecter's custom shop
3) The JL-7 and KM-7s JUST came out. It's not like Schecter saw the light of day and decided to put SS frets on every single model. If they're interested in SS frets, they're most likely testing the waters with the JL/KMs first.

EDIT: Also, they fixed the color of the Kenny Hickey sig. It looks the proper shade of green instead of being an aqua green.


----------



## setsuna7

The spec sheet for the JL-7 on the website said AHB1 Blackouts, whereas in the pictures, 57/66. Typo?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I bet it is.


----------



## Zado

setsuna7 said:


> The spec sheet for the JL-7 on the website said AHB1 Blackouts, whereas in the pictures, 57/66. Typo?


57/66 no doubt


----------



## mnemonic

Ben.Last said:


> I really hope that the selection of lefty guitars is wider than the site is currently showing. I really want an Avenger 8.



Kind of has me worried, actually. The descriptions on the website usually show left handed options and what color they come in. 

I'm hoping that the 'everything available left handed' on those promo pictures that were released a month or so ago wasn't changed. Schecter has always been good to lefties in the past.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Since there's only one lefty that's being shown, and that's from last year, I'd say just wait. Since some images still aren't there, the site probably isn't fully completed.

EDIT: Whoops, left it in the 2014 section. I'd still wait and see, though.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

RickSchneider said:


> SO wait, the Banshee 7 passive is not available in Purple flame? Oh no.... No no no...!



This is a problem Schecter!

I am very disappointed about there not even being a purple 7 string Banshee with Nazgul/Sentient pickups. Looks like I will not be getting one until Schecter fixes this mess! 

Schecter if you truly are listening to your fanbase, then it would be wise to offer this guitar to us, sometime before the end of the year.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I don't want to sound like a dick, but _really_? A mess? Sure it would have been nice to see a purple passive 7-string, but it's not a f_u_cking clusterf_u_ck.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I don't want to sound like a dick, but _really_? A mess?




lol it is to me. 

They are offering a lot of great things, but the one major thing I was looking forward to from them isn't happening, to me that is a mess! 
It shouldn't be any harder for them to offer the same damn finish as on the active version?

Also a cluster.... is worse than a mess. I didn't say cluster...., I said mess!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's also not hard to buy active-sized Nazgul/Sentients.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's also not hard to buy active-sized Nazgul/Sentients.



True, but for over $800, I would rather have them already in there.

easy counter, its not hard to use a finish they are using on an active version, on the passive version!

Which they may do further on in the year... Hopefully!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well maybe if they see enough complaining, it'll happen eventually. Look what happened with the SLS inlays.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well maybe if they see enough complaining, it'll happen eventually. Look what happened with the SLS inlays.



Yep! Which is why I posted what I did.


----------



## Zado

We are exxxxxagerating a bit guys there's no other brand that gave all the tits schecter did this year in this price range,we can't really complain about this  I also didn't see what I was expecting (Solo-II custom) but let's wait a bit,the catalog is not complete yet (the bass section is still lacking some models,not even annouced but existent,for example)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Lach Rae Dawn said:


> Yep! Which is why I posted what I did.



I guess that explains the hyperbole.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

Zado said:


> We are exxxxxagerating a bit guys there's no other brand that gave all the tits schecter did this year in this price range,we can't really complain about this



It was an exaggeration, however, if we don't complain, or speak up, how can Schecter listen to us, to make said changes?


But I agree, Schecter is imo best bang for your buck on guitars. (especially this year) I just am voicing my disappointment for no purple passive 7 banshee!


----------



## Lewis_Matthews

Lach Rae Dawn said:


> True, but for over $800, I would rather have them already in there.
> 
> easy counter, its not hard to use a finish they are using on an active version, on the passive version!
> 
> Which they may do further on in the year....



If im not wrong, you can try this:

Contact the people who wants a purple and are 100% sure that they will buy it.

Then contact drummcityguitarland and with money in hand say "there's 1x guys who wants a purple banshee 7 passive".

see if they can contact schecter to make the special run, and that should work.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado, since you seem to be in close contact with Michael, you should do that.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

Lewis_Matthews said:


> If im not wrong, you can try this:
> 
> Contact the people who wants a purple and are 100% sure that they will buy it.
> 
> Then contact drummcityguitarland and with money in hand say "there's 1x guys who wants a purple banshee 7 passive".
> 
> see if they can contact schecter to make the special run, and that should work.



Hey hey, when I get around to having the cash to get one, and know I am about to get one, I may try something like this, never hurts to ask.

As I probably won't be able to get one, until around the mid of the year at the earliest.


----------



## Zado

Lach Rae Dawn said:


> It was an exaggeration, however, if we don't complain, or speak up, how can Schecter listen to us, to make said changes?


I'll ask MC as soon as he writes me,I guess he's a bit busy atm considering NAMM is approaching....


What about a good wishlist?I start:

-Solo-II Custom (figred blue top like the c-1 custom would be rad,better if flamed. Or the black w/gold hd and full thickness  )


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

More C-7 and C-1FR colors, as well as a C-1 Stealth EX with a 28'' neck. Ibanez is bringing their Iron Label baritone, so they need to bring some competition. 

Also, I'm really digging that the Stealth series is made in South Korea, especially with the specs.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

Zado said:


> I'll ask MC as soon as he writes me,I guess he's a bit busy atm considering NAMM is approaching....
> 
> 
> What about a good wishlist?I start:
> 
> -Solo-II Custom



Sweet, yeah with "NAMM" I am sure they are busy.

Well you know my wishlist item, 
passive Banshee 7 string, purple finish, hipshot.

Maybe some Maple fingerboards for the C-1 series as well?


----------



## Zado

Lach Rae Dawn said:


> Sweet, yeah with "NAMM" I am sure they are busy.
> 
> Well you know my wishlist item,
> passive Banshee 7 string, purple finish, hipshot.
> 
> Maybe some Maple fingerboards for the C-1 series as well?


maple for banshee as well

And why not H-S-S banshee models?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> And why not H-S-S banshee models?



Throw on a pickguard... Sunset/Banshee hybrid.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

I would love to see some H-S-S options with a nice Blue-green burst, light maple fingerboard. (not just the Banshee, but more options like that period)


----------



## celticelk

Zado said:


> I'll ask MC as soon as he writes me,I guess he's a bit busy atm considering NAMM is approaching....
> 
> 
> What about a good wishlist?I start:
> 
> -Solo-II Custom (figred blue top like the c-1 custom would be rad,better if flamed. Or the black w/gold hd and full thickness  )



Tempest 7. I'm really not too fussy about the particulars.


----------



## Forkface

you guys are unpleasable.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

Forkface said:


> you guys are unpleasable.



Not really, I mainly just want the purple finish they have on the active 7 string banshee. To be available on the passive 7 string Banshee. (hipshot)

Far from unreasonable, or "unpleasable."


----------



## BigPhi84

Forkface said:


> you guys are unpleasable.




Better than being unpleasurable I always say! LOL.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Forkface said:


> you guys are unpleasable.



It's like the polar opposite of the Ibanez thread.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

celticelk said:


> Tempest 7. I'm really not too fussy about the particulars.



Wasn't that the one that they didn't like the way the headstock looked with 7?


----------



## celticelk

Lach Rae Dawn said:


> Wasn't that the one that they didn't like the way the headstock looked with 7?



Yes. And as I've said before, I think it's a bullshit reason.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

celticelk said:


> Yes. And as I've said before, I think it's a bullshit reason.



The 3 on top, 4 on bottom didn't look that bad to me. I also thought I read someone on this thread mentioning they could do 3 on each side, and special one on the middle/back.

That would be interesting to see.


----------



## celticelk

Lach Rae Dawn said:


> The 3 on top, 4 on bottom didn't look that bad to me. I also thought I read someone on this thread mentioning they could do 3 on each side, and special one on the middle/back.
> 
> That would be interesting to see.



I will almost always prefer 4/3 rather than 3/4 on an asymmetrical headstock, because I think it assists in quickly identifying the string you're tuning (for most 7-string tunings, 4/3 puts wound strings on top and plain strings on bottom), but I agree that there are a lot of asymmetrical headstock configurations that look just fine. Schecter has a whole bunch of them to choose from; I'd rather not make the perfect be the enemy of the good in this case.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

celticelk said:


> I will almost always prefer 4/3 rather than 3/4 on an asymmetrical headstock, because I think it assists in quickly identifying the string you're tuning (for most 7-string tunings, 4/3 puts wound strings on top and plain strings on bottom), but I agree that there are a lot of asymmetrical headstock configurations that look just fine. Schecter has a whole bunch of them to choose from; I'd rather not make the perfect be the enemy of the good in this case.



That is a good point about the identifying the string your tuning.


----------



## albertc

Oh man. That natural Banshee 8 look out of this world!! If only it were a 6


----------



## sartorious

Well, today I learned other guys really care about their purple, too. 

Yeah, passive 6 Banshee _in purple_ was my first choice. Trans sunburst is a fair substitute, though. I'm just not feeling black anymore, or I'd be happy about the trans black. Blackjack series would've been great 5 or 20 years ago when I had a neutral evil fighter/mage. Still tempted, though.  Now I wait to see what a certain other brand may unveil.

I'm really happy to see the Hellcat VI continued. The other VIs are fine, too. Not sure how hot an item they are, but I'm glad Schecter's producing them. Especially a bolt-on. May be another year or so before I add one of those.

And when I'm ready to get back into sevens....dat KM-7. 
-
@Zado: As for the site, yeah, it could be a bit more organized. Maybe it'll change over time. My one overarching complaint is that it goes to specifics too quickly, kind of vomiting forth all variations at once. Mousing over "Guitars" shows a bunch of body shapes, some of which are very similar. It'd be helpful to have a brief blurb about what makes each unique. Can any be merged and differentiated on another screen? I If I were new to Schecter, I'd be afraid of missing something by not exploring every little option (and having no idea what the differences are). And by doing so I'd be overwhelmed or lose interest.

I love the ability to filter through the guitars by clicking on "Guitar" instead, but again the choices are really specific (and I don't think match all models, or this'd be awesome for the lefties out there). And Bass sets are included in the choices.  For example, when I click on the "strings" dropdown, I expect 6, 7, 8, 9, and 12. Not every variation of Ernie Ball(tm) strings used on Schecter instruments. I'm buying a guitar with strings that are changed regularly, not a set-in-stone guitar/string combination. This section will probably improve over time.

The specifications of each guitar... I see there are two columns and the entries proceed horizontally instead of vertically. If you're gonna have columns, expect people to read top down. I expect this will be corrected, too. Can't remember how it compares to last year, but it seemed okay.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

sartorious said:


> Well, today I learned other guys really care about their purple, too.



hehehe 
Its a beautiful color, and I always wanted a good purple fade/burst guitar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

sartorious said:


> Well, today I learned other guys really care about their purple, too.



The internet has taught me two things that could doom a company...

1) Changing their logo, even though they reduce the price and keep the same spec.
2) Don't offer purple guitars with very specific specs.


----------



## JD27

Never been much of a Schecter fan, but they have some cool stuff coming out this year. 
Hipshot, Duncan Nazgul/Sentient, and locking tuners... Sold!


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...
> 
> 3) The JL-7 and KM-7s JUST came out. It's not like Schecter saw the light of day and decided to put SS frets on every single model. If they're interested in SS frets, they're most likely testing the waters with the JL/KMs first.
> 
> ...



Well, I was kind of hoping that it was the case.  Specially, if it seems (based on KM-7, JL-7) that it doesn't cost them too much. 

As for the purple finish discussion, I guess the real issue when replacing the EMGs by passive pickups could be that the bridge ground wire will be missing. It might be the case that they don't install it in the active Banshee since it's not needed.


----------



## mnemonic

Zado said:


> I'll ask MC as soon as he writes me,I guess he's a bit busy atm considering NAMM is approaching....
> 
> 
> What about a good wishlist?I start:
> 
> -Solo-II Custom (figred blue top like the c-1 custom would be rad,better if flamed. Or the black w/gold hd and full thickness  )



-viable European distribution with all models at a closer-to-US price than there is now.


----------



## agepp

So I noticed that on the new site welcome note it said that in the coming weeks there will be a custom shop 'configurer' for designing the production guitar 'of your dreams'. Might this be an alternative to paying $3000+ for a $1000 production guitar with slightly different specs? Not sure how much extra cost there would be to use the components they already make in different combinations but I would pay a little more than the street price if I didn't have to mod it myself.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

that ^^ would be fantastic actually!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think "Production Series" means the USA Production series, so this might be a semi-custom thingy that'll be between the USA Production series and the real custom shop. 

Or it'll just be some guitar builder thing like Kisekae.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think "Production Series" means the USA Production series[...]


that'd be damn fine anyway.It'd be impossible to cover everyone's needs on diamond series range,noone would ever buy standard models for minimal reasons like "shees,I don't like black chrome pots,let's go custom"

But a custom ordered USA production....well  I'm just waiting them to make a proper Solo-II/Tempest shape there


----------



## aneurysm

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> 1) I think it's actually around $2200 - $2300
> 2) These are closer to ESP USA than Fender American Standard, considering they're made in Schecter's custom shop
> 3) The JL-7 and KM-7s JUST came out. It's not like Schecter saw the light of day and decided to put SS frets on every single model. If they're interested in SS frets, they're most likely testing the waters with the JL/KMs first.
> 
> EDIT: Also, they fixed the color of the Kenny Hickey sig. It looks the proper shade of green instead of being an aqua green.



What actually do youn mean by fixed the colour ? The Kenny Hickey always had the Steel Green Colour !


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Not on their website. It was a lighter color that didn't look right.


----------



## aneurysm

Still want to have the Kenny Hickey but they really should think about their Prices here in Europe !


----------



## mnemonic

agepp said:


> So I noticed that on the new site welcome note it said that in the coming weeks there will be a custom shop 'configurer' for designing the production guitar 'of your dreams'. Might this be an alternative to paying $3000+ for a $1000 production guitar with slightly different specs? Not sure how much extra cost there would be to use the components they already make in different combinations but I would pay a little more than the street price if I didn't have to mod it myself.



If they took a page out of carvins book, I would be soooo happy.


----------



## Zado

aneurysm said:


> Still want to have the Kenny Hickey but they really should think about their Prices here in Europe !


yep,that looks astounding 


Btw am I the only one loving the idea of a H-H or H-S-S banshee in steele green?


----------



## Zhysick

Schecter Banshee 8 with stock 009-080 and 20" radius? Yeah! Need to buy one definitely!!!!! I think that stock strings with an 28" scale will make everyone choice their guitars in the shops. Just imagine the situation:

You go to a shop. See three different 8 strings on the wall (well... imagine the situation, right?). A Jackson 26,5" with a 65 bottom string. A LTD 25,5" with a 65 bottom string. A Schecter 28" with a 80 bottom string. 

Easy choice!!!!

Schecter is winning for sure!


----------



## mnemonic

Zado said:


> yep,that looks astounding
> 
> 
> Btw am I the only one loving the idea of a H-H or H-S-S banshee in steele green?



I love neck singlecoils, especially in bright guitars, so this would be awesome.


----------



## InCasinoOut

Not a production guitar, but this is the dopest Avenger I've ever seen.

edit: ugh that beveled faux binding. So cool.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

Nice finish! ^^

If that fingerboard was the same color as the bevels then that would be such a gorgeous guitar, and I am not even a fan of the Avengers.


----------



## mnemonic

Anyone post pictures of the Hellraiser C9 yet? 






2014 : Hellraiser C-9

28" scale though. Atleast it appears to have real string gauges stock (maybe the C# may be too small though). 

strange the description says bolt on but picture looks like a set neck. typo i guess, unless the picture is just the prototype.


----------



## Zado

posting this again was needed







DAMN FAT YET AMAZING


----------



## 8StringX

mnemonic said:


> Anyone post pictures of the Hellraiser C9 yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2014 : Hellraiser C-9
> 
> 28" scale though. Atleast it appears to have real string gauges stock (maybe the C# may be too small though).
> 
> strange the description says bolt on but picture looks like a set neck. typo i guess, unless the picture is just the prototype.



HHHHHHOOOOOOOOO! That looks amazing. Now I'm curious to see what Ibanez has to offer.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

mnemonic said:


> Anyone post pictures of the Hellraiser C9 yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2014 : Hellraiser C-9
> 
> 28" scale though. Atleast it appears to have real string gauges stock (maybe the C# may be too small though).
> 
> strange the description says bolt on but picture looks like a set neck. typo i guess, unless the picture is just the prototype.


----------



## Negav

mnemonic said:


>



I have a C-1, and it is heavy. That thing must be heavy as fvck.


----------



## kylea1

both new models in action from today


----------



## Zado

kylea1 said:


> both new models in action from today



The force of nature embodied in two guys.


And the SEX


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

Those are some nice finishes above as well. Don't really care for all the abalone, but those are some nice finishes.

I think I prefer the blue one, to the green one. (that is one beautiful color of blue)


----------



## possumkiller

kylea1 said:


> both new models in action from today




I can hear drums. I can see a drum set. Is there like a ghost drummer or something?


----------



## Forkface

kylea1 said:


> both new models in action from today



that is some TIGHT tone coming from the KM, sounds epic indeed.
And Mr. Loomis, flawless as always.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Eek, the Hellraiser 8 necks already felt a good bit thicker/harder to manage compared to a 2228, so I can only imagine that the C-9 will be monsterous  

I don't really see the 9 string being something that the mainstream market will eat up, considering the amount of hate I've seen for both this and the Ibanez 9's that just leaked. I foresee a lot of marketing hype for them though haha


----------



## kevdes93

looks pretty cool, but i dont think its gonna last too long. the market just isnt really there


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

kylea1 said:


> both new models in action from today




That part that starts at 2:15, I just LOVE it. KM and the guitarist from The Faceless used it for the 7-string Duncan shootout youtube video. Is it a Keith's song, which one, which album?


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

8StringX said:


> HHHHHHOOOOOOOOO! That looks amazing. Now I'm curious to see what Ibanez has to offer.








Ibanez and Schecter are the clear winners this year.

ya know, besides us...


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Bareknuckle Canine pup's?


----------



## kevdes93

something is definitely up with that pickup spacing


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Looks like they used the string spacing for their 8 strings, possibly even something narrower


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Lorcan Ward

^I wish I was there


----------



## possumkiller

So they haven't changed over to the new solo body style on all of the different models yet.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Just a few models now, it seems. They'll probably introduce some new models in the future.


----------



## Zado

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVEQzr5MFws#t=28


----------



## Boogyman69

Gonna be on savings mode this year, by the year's end I wanna have the Merrow sig and the new Loomis.


----------



## Zado




----------



## mnemonic

Just heard back from GuitarGuitar and I can get a left handed loomis sig (yay) but it is special order only. 

Good news: price is £959. 
Bad news: 6 month wait time since a lefty would be special order. 


Not sure if I want to wait that long. I'm hoping the Banshee 7 lefty will be regular stock in the UK. The guy I talked to was under the impression that they 'no longer make 7 string Banshees.'


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yup, that's not a bolt-on.


----------



## Zado

mnemonic said:


> Just heard back from GuitarGuitar and I can get a left handed loomis sig (yay) but it is special order only.
> 
> Good news: price is £959.
> Bad news: 6 month wait time since a lefty would be special order.
> 
> 
> Not sure if I want to wait that long. I'm hoping the Banshee 7 lefty will be regular stock in the UK. The guy I talked to was under the impression that they 'no longer make 7 string Banshees.'


wait,959£ for the lefty?So the right handed is supposed to cost less!


----------



## mnemonic

Zado said:


> wait,959£ for the lefty?So the right handed is supposed to cost less!



Possibly! Though maybe thats the price you get for asking about the price. 

Judging by that price, I'm guessing a Banshee 7 should be in the £700 to £800 price range.


----------



## Zado

mnemonic said:


> Possibly! Though maybe thats the price you get for asking about the price.
> 
> Judging by that price, I'm guessing a Banshee 7 should be in the £700 to £800 price range.



Maybe the KM-7 will be priced under 1300 here


----------



## mnemonic

Zado said:


> Maybe the KM-7 will be priced under 1300&#8364; here



Schecter's US site has them priced pretty much the same, so I would imagine so.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Zado said:


>



Checkmate Ibanez.

On a negative note I can't see anybody buying this. Its going to sit in DCGL for a long long time. I love the Masterworks and would rate them as some of the best guitars in the world but they are very out of touch with what people want nowadays in extended range instruments.


----------



## Zado

CS schecters are not meant to be bought,just to be awesome!





THIS AWESOME


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^The bottom right one is the USA Sunset 7 model but with a hipshot now. I really hope that has an ebony board.

GAS!!!!


----------



## cardinal

Really wish they made a Traditional 7 String a production model  But great job with an otherwise killer line up.


----------



## Zado

cardinal said:


> Really wish they made a Traditional 7 String a production model


Why did you say dat!! Now I'm gassing like crazy


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Lorcan Ward said:


> Checkmate Ibanez.
> 
> On a negative note I can't see anybody buying this. Its going to sit in DCGL for a long long time. I love the Masterworks and would rate them as some of the best guitars in the world but they are very out of touch with what people want nowadays in extended range instruments.


No checkmate, I don't even have to argue that point as you said why it isn't later in your post.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Lorcan Ward said:


> ^The bottom right one is the USA Sunset 7 model but with a hipshot now. I really hope that has an ebony board.
> 
> GAS!!!!



USA PRODUCTION MODELS : Sunset Classic II 7 BCH






Yup. They quickly gave the ToM the shaft.


----------



## cardinal

^ Anyone know the specs on that? It did have a 27" scale for some reason; just wondering if they've moved it to 26.5" like the imports or if they're keeping it at 27". The website doesn't show any specs that I can find.


----------



## Chuck

I think I will buy a JL-7 along with the Limba-topped Ibby 8 this year. Something about that gloss black JL-7 looks so incredibly slick.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

Lorcan Ward said:


> Checkmate Ibanez.



Lorcan pls.

EDIT: Although I will say, Schecter has some HAWT models this year, Ibanez knocked it the .... out of the park too.


----------



## Ben.Last

SoItGoesRVA said:


> Although I will say, Schecter has some HAWT models this year, Ibanez knocked it the .... out of the park too.



No lefties, no care. Eff Ibanez.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

Ben.Last said:


> No lefties, no care. Eff Ibanez.



You're just jealous


----------



## Forkface

I wish ibanez fanbois would stay in the ibanez thread and the schecter fanbois would stay in the schecter thread


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

Forkface said:


> I wish ibanez fanbois would stay in the ibanez thread and the schecter fanbois would stay in the schecter thread



To be fair, I like both, I've owned both. Don't judge me bro, consumers are the real winners here. ESP has some nice stuff too


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

SoItGoesRVA said:


> You're just jealous



Wheres your keith merrow sigs, ss frets, compound radis necks, and seymour duncan pickups? 



Forkface said:


> I wish ibanez fanbois would stay in the ibanez thread and the schecter fanbois would stay in the schecter thread



This.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wheres your keith merrow sigs, ss frets, compound radis necks, and seymour duncan pickups?



Where's your 9 string BKPs, Lo-pros, Dimarzios, and Super Wizard necks? 

But srsly, it's apples to oranges, can't we all just get along? 

EDIT: Also, I don't believe in segregation of let's just say, "brand enthusiasts"


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Sls > super wizard.

You started it


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

SoItGoesRVA said:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> 
> 
> Lorcan pls.
> 
> EDIT: Although I will say, Schecter has some HAWT models this year, Ibanez knocked it the .... out of the park too.



Not for me though, by a long shot. The Limba Ibby, which looks v. nice, has it only as a top/veneer (not totally sure), but the freakin' thing is basswood still, no thanks. The Tosin Abasi costs like what $4,000? And the Jake Bowen, although I find it the single most appealing offering they have this year, it's like $2,500 street, 25.5", 6-string, no SS frets. The purple quilted S is nice but I find the gold hardware really cheesy. Some of the new Prestige 7-strings are actually v. nice in the $1,500 range but again, basswood, 25.5", rosewood FB, no SS frets. 

So, in conclusion, IMHO, this year's NAMM best offerings so far:
1. *KM-7, JL-7, Avenger A-7, Banshee 7*, still waiting to hear more about the 7-string Hellraiser Extreme.

2. *Carvin's new Limba wood choices + DC7x*.

3. *Guthrie Govan Charvel:* Flame or Burled maple top, baked neck, SS frets, non-locking trem + tremol-no. If this thing is priced near the Jake Bowen model, IMHO, there is no comparison, it's the GG model hands down for me, although I don't think I will be making any 6-string purchase any time soon.

4. Ibanez is still on the top of their game and I commend them for starting using BKP, Gotoh Magnum locking tuners, but unfortunately I do not see anything that speaks to me, at least not from their solid body models.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Fanboy Wars


----------



## Zado

SoItGoesRVA said:


> Where's your 9 string BKPs, Lo-pros, *V7/8 on a 1900$ guitar*, and Super Wizard necks?
> 
> But srsly, it's apples to oranges, can't we all just get along?
> 
> EDIT: Also, I don't believe in segregation of let's just say, "brand enthusiasts"


*FIXED!



Ok we are silly as ....
















































https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAK4Qv4hs9c#t=14


----------



## Instrumedly

Mark from Periphery jamming on the KM-7 with Positive Grid's JamUp


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So it DOES djent.


----------



## Forkface

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So it DOES djent.



There was never a shred of doubt in my mind


----------



## Zado




----------



## Church2224

Schecter's USA production stuff is seriously underrated. Fairly priced, good options and they look incredible. I wish they would get more attention.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

*EDIT:* ...and here's the one from Zado's post above


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> Schecter's USA production stuff is seriously underrated. Fairly priced, good options and they look incredible. I wish they would get more attention.


They need some serious player to play them,I don't see any other ways  famous artists indeed play Ibanez and ESP high end models,and so must be for Schecter USA Prod. ,they can't just be seen on hands of regular players,noone will notice them 

If they will make some USA Solo-II,I'll definitely look after them 



























Seriously,they DO DESERVE.


----------



## Garnoch

Zado said:


> If they will make some USA Solo-II,I'll definitely look after them



My thought exactly, Zado. With rumor about some sort of custom builder, I've been thinking about a USA Solo II with SLS features. Hey, great pics in this thread too, thanks. But.... did you hop on a plane and go??!!


----------



## Zado

They will probably implement the Solo in US prod,hope it will be solo-II model,or at least they need to give a choice

Meh,I'm at home,just collecting pics from lucky guys there..next year maybe?


----------



## narad

Instrumedly said:


> Mark from Periphery jamming on the KM-7 with Positive Grid's JamUp



I can't tell the difference between posts and commercials anymore.


----------



## dedsouth333

narad said:


> I can't tell the difference between posts and commercials anymore.


----------



## Light121

Zado said:


>



Anyone else curious about the tempest hybrid having a pickguard? 
It's not on any of the stock photos. Prototype maybe?


----------



## possumkiller

Maybe it's like the Solo II and comes with a pickguard that is optional to mount.

EDIT: Pickguard makes that Tempest 10,000,000x more appealing to me. If they would throw a tailpiece and a nice burst finish like some of those Solo models I would be all over it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Some of the new models are up on Musiciansfriend.

NAMM 2014 | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## Zhysick

Ok... uhm...

Schecter page says the Banshee 8 active comes with 808s... MF says comes with 85-8 and 81-8... hope MF is not wrong but...


----------



## mnemonic

Zhysick said:


> Ok... uhm...
> 
> Schecter page says the Banshee 8 active comes with 808s... MF says comes with 85-8 and 81-8... hope MF is not wrong but...



MF's page also shows the passive banshee 8 coming with EMG's and the passive seven coming with JB/59, all of which with a 25.5" scale, so their specs are all messed up right now. A serious case of copy/paste, looks like.


----------



## Zado

Light121 said:


> Anyone else curious about the tempest hybrid having a pickguard?
> It's not on any of the stock photos. Prototype maybe?







nope,it s regular


----------



## Zhysick

mnemonic said:


> MF's page also shows the passive banshee 8 coming with EMG's and the passive seven coming with JB/59, all of which with a 25.5" scale, so their specs are all messed up right now. A serious case of copy/paste, looks like.



Don't kill my dreams please 

AAAaaaaaahhhh... I'm not really sure about the Nazgul bridge in an alder body... maybe too much mids... an 81 stock to try was a really tempting thing! Now all is gone!!! Back to real life...


----------



## mnemonic

EMG's are all quick connect these days, so its like 5 seconds to change pickups once you slacken the strings.


----------



## Zado

I can't stop loving this thing


----------



## Zhysick

mnemonic said:


> EMG's are all quick connect these days, so its like 5 seconds to change pickups once you slacken the strings.



The point is having the chance of trying new pickups without having to buy them... just having stock in the guitar 

I know I will not like the 808s but maybe the 81-8... that was the point for me! I'm not going to buy the 81-8 just to try because I think I will not like them. If were stock in the guitar I would have the chance to try them and if I am right I didn't spend money... yes... I'm talking only about money!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

There's currently no soapbar 81-8s. The closest thing would be the 808x or the 57-8.


----------



## Zhysick

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> There's currently no soapbar 81-8s. The closest thing would be the 808x or the 57-8.



Really?? Years of passive pups players angry with EMG because only soapbar housing for the 7 string and now for 8 strings is only available in passive size? Hahahahaha funny for sure...

I think all about the 81-8 and that went to far from the main topic of this thread. I think I must quit about that now.

Coming back, that PT looks just wonderful!


----------



## kylea1

Jeff Loomis demo at Schecter - YouTube

:O


----------



## BigPhi84

kylea1 said:


> Jeff Loomis demo at Schecter - YouTube
> 
> :O




Damn, what song is THAT???  Normally (and this might be heresy to say on this board), I'm not the biggest fan of Loomis' soloing, but in this particular song, Loomis chose some really tasty ideas!  I especially like the sliding octaves and the harmonic major hammer-on thingy. Big THUMBS UP! 


Also, Keith's headbanging makes me smile.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Probably a new Conquering Dystopia tune.


----------



## BigPhi84

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Probably a new Conquering Dystopia tune.




Awesome! I can't wait to claim my digital album once it's released!


----------



## mnemonic

is there any word as to whether the album is on-track for late january release? If so, it would be any day now.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

BigPhi84 said:


> Damn, what song is THAT???  Normally (and this might be heresy to say on this board), I'm not the biggest fan of Loomis' soloing, but in this particular song, Loomis chose some really tasty ideas!  I especially like the sliding octaves and the harmonic major hammer-on thingy. Big THUMBS UP!
> 
> 
> Also, Keith's headbanging makes me smile.



Did you listen to his latest solo CD, Plains of Oblivion? To me, it's just perfect. Jeff's playing on that CD is phenomenal. IMHO, it's much better than his first. I thought I read an interview with Jeff where he said that PoO was more composed vs. the more improvised Zero Order Phase.


----------



## BigPhi84

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Did you listen to his latest solo CD, Plains of Oblivion? To me, it's just perfect. Jeff's playing on that CD is phenomenal. IMHO, it's much better than his first.




Just added it to my Amazon Cart. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

THE NEW HELLRASIER HYBRIDS HAVE CARBON FIBER BINDING!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wings of Obsidian said:


> THE NEW HELLRASIER HYBRIDS HAVE CARBON FIBER BINDING!!!


----------



## Miek

That looks decidedly worse than the black pearl binding


----------



## celticelk

^^^ Really? I like it way better than the abalone. Tastes vary, I suppose - some guys around here really like abalone-heavy decoration, too.


----------



## Zhysick

Carbon fiber can only be GOOD!!! Always Better!!!! xD


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Still better than the Majesty "carbon fiber" shield.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Can someone please snap a pic or two of the Orange USA Sunset 7.


----------



## B_flat

Is it me or does that tempest (both blackjack and hybrid) seem to have legit neck access?!! See also youtube's guitar center 2014 namm schecter interviews


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

B_flat said:


> Is it me or does that tempest (both blackjack and hybrid) seem to have legit neck access?!! *See also youtube's guitar center 2014 namm schecter interviews*



Here they are:





*EDIT:*...and this one on the KM-7, JL-7


----------



## jeleopard

Decided on getting a black KM-7.... Now I need money... and patience...


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Zado said:


> I second this,please do. And banshee custom too








Not so keen on it now, was really hoping for an ebony board and more figured top. Unless the flash made it look weird.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

I messaged Schecter on their site about my interest in that "Trans Purple Burst" finish being offered on the "passive" model Banshees. 

Heres to hoping others do the same if they are interested in that finish being made available on the passive banshees.

Also I am not one for pickguards (mainly only for Strats), but that carbon fiber one in the pick on the bottom of the last page, is ...intriguing. Part of me actually likes it.


----------



## RedDog22

Lach Rae Dawn said:


> I messaged Schecter on their site about my interest in that "Trans Purple Burst" finish being offered on the "passive" model Banshees.
> 
> Heres to hoping others do the same if they are interested in that finish being made available on the passive banshees.
> 
> Also I am not one for pickguards (mainly only for Strats), but that carbon fiber one in the pick on the bottom of the last page, is ...intriguing. Part of me actually likes it.



I was also looking at the Banshee w/ a fixed bridge.

The one w/ the carbon pic guard (in post #2000) has super polished fretwork as well


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

RedDog22 said:


> I was also looking at the Banshee w/ a fixed bridge.



Yep, the one I have in mind about the purple finish in the above post is a 7 string with a Hipshot preferably.


----------



## RickSchneider

Yeah when i saw the purple finish wasn't available for the 7 string passive I was pretty torn up about it. A short time after I saw the Prestige RG752FX though and the pain went away


----------



## Nlelith

I hope for Purple 6-string passive/hipshot Banshees as well!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Zado

I am posting this another time cause it's getting weird 






BLS at schec booth (not JDS alone with other schecter artists),the same """strap locks""" Zakk uses..It must be for him;and I'm not sure the brand would make a guitar for ZW to repay him for signing at their booth

I know the guy leaving epiphone/gibson is to be considered something absurd,but I really can't see any other logical explenations


Needless to say that'd be utterly cool


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Maybe their new guitarist got a Schecter deal and he's getting a guitar with a similar finish as Zakk's?


----------



## Edika

The new Loomis looks sweet but the vampire red satin finish makes the swamp ash look more dull than his existing model. There seems to be a mistake in their site about the pickups they'll be putting since they mention SD Blackouts, while every photo (even the one at the site) shows the EMG's 57/66 7 string sets.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Did anyone see / take pics of that blue-green burst 7-string from the custom shop section by chance? That one looks delightful.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

0 Xero 0 said:


> Did anyone see / take pics of that blue-green burst 7-string from the custom shop section by chance? That one looks delightful.



There was another 7? I didn't spot that one in any of the pictures.

They took another close up of this one:


----------



## timbucktu123

what ever happened to the model with the multi piece neck and floyd rose that we saw a backshot of earlier in the thread?


----------



## Centrix

timbucktu123 said:


> what ever happened to the model with the multi piece neck and floyd rose that we saw a backshot of earlier in the thread?



You mean this one? 






They said it would be exposed at NAMM, but I can't find proper pics...

Edit: 20 seconds later, here it is!


----------



## s_k_mullins

I think he was referring to this one. 



Zado said:


> this?


----------



## Zado

Banshee Elite,maybe (but not even the Prez is sure) avaiable in late 2014.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Lorcan Ward said:


> There was another 7? I didn't spot that one in any of the pictures.



Oh drat, after studying the pictures more closely I realize that was the aquaburst 6-string


----------



## Zado

The guys from the shop near my house are at NAMM now,I asked them to take some pics of the aquaburst banshee custom...hoping they will listen,or like hell I'm buying anything from em again!


----------



## 8StringX

Zado said:


> The guys from the shop near my house are at NAMM now,I asked them to take some pics of the aquaburst banshee custom...hoping they will listen,or like hell I'm buying anything from em again!



Isn't NAMM over?


----------



## Zado

8StringX said:


> Isn't NAMM over?


Sure,but Schecter never stops showing new models along the whole year...many special editions incoming


----------



## timbucktu123

s_k_mullins said:


> I think he was referring to this one.


yeah that one. i was just curious because i haven't sen anything about it. but a banshee elite would be dope


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Like Zado said, the guys at Schecter aren't even sure if it's coming out or not.


----------



## Zado

A-7 FR/Sustainiac model probably incoming in late 2014


----------



## japs5607

Just ordered this from guitar orphanage. Will be a long wait as I'm in the uk and have to wait till April till my nephew brings it over

Schecter Hellraiser C-1 Purple PBQ - Gear Orphanage EXCLUSIVE [Hellraiser C1 Purple] - $789.00 : Gear Orphanage


----------



## japs5607

Interesting to see they put the price up by $40 today too


----------



## Zado

japs5607 said:


> Just ordered this from guitar orphanage. Will be a long wait as I'm in the uk and have to wait till April till my nephew brings it over
> 
> Schecter Hellraiser C-1 Purple PBQ - Gear Orphanage EXCLUSIVE [Hellraiser C1 Purple] - $789.00 : Gear Orphanage


Many (and I mean MANY) pics will be needed when that beauty arrives,I'm warning you


----------



## Boss302

Damn. As a proud Schecter owner, I think it's awesome this thread has gotten so much attention. Especially since it seemed like a lot of users here don't like them, at all. But WTF? So many freakin posts!


----------



## japs5607

No problem. The wait is going to be painful.


----------



## Zado

and many more here

www.musicradar.com/news/guitars/namm-2014-schecter-stand-in-pictures-593256/2

please notice:

-how cool the c-1 classic looks,comparable to a CS instrument imho

-how METAL the blackjack series is

-the great quilt on that solo-II

-the purple on the CS-1 FR 's just the best metallic finish I've ever seen


----------



## Coreysaur

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1/1620843_692770434078852_478833234_n.jpg

I like the body carves on this particular specimen.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

> 2014 ATX SOLO-II in Vampyre Red Satin. SHown with optional (included) pickguard installed. Loaded with dual Seymour Duncan Blackouts Active Hums .... NOW SHIPPING TO DEALERS!


----------



## Ben.Last

Great top too. I've heard of AAAA tops, but that looks like a DD.


Coreysaur said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1/1620843_692770434078852_478833234_n.jpg
> 
> I like the body carves on this particular specimen.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I just wanna say, that if that C-6 Deluxe ever comes out as a 7-string, with a satin finish, and has the SLS neck profile with a 26.5''+ neck, then I don't think I'll ever lust for an RGD ever again.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

2 things.

1) for the people that were worried about the lack of lefty models



> ATTENTION LEFTIES!!! Do not worry .. we are actively updating our website.. and adding all of the 2014 LH models.. we will offer as many, or if not more than last year!



2) Updated Damien Elite. It no longer has the ToM and the abalone





So quit your bitching. 

EDIT: That's towards the abalone/ToM haters.


----------



## Xaios

So, now that NAMM is said and done, hopefully someone can give me a definitive answer. Will the Banshee 7 be available with an FR?


----------



## dethFNmetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


those inlays... wtf?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's either that or the abalone Hellraiser crosses.


----------



## dethFNmetal

i guess little crosses are better than big crosses


----------



## Light121

NAMM 2014: Schecter stand in pictures | Banshee Custom | Guitar News | MusicRadar

 so....much......waaaaannnnnnt


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


>



This is a custom shop model right?


----------



## Boogyman69

So many models to choose from, that's what I like about Schecter!


----------



## BigPhi84

cip 123 said:


> This is a custom shop model right?





That custom shop model has definitely been modded, there's no denying that!


----------



## B_flat

cip 123 said:


> This is a custom shop model right?



I'll take two, please


----------



## turenkodenis

cip 123 said:


> This is a custom shop model right?



upgraded one


----------



## RadDadTV

Someone at NAMM, tell me how awesome or not awesome the Banshee 7's are plz.


----------



## Xaios

NolanLikesLions said:


> Someone at NAMM, tell me how awesome or not awesome the Banshee 7's are plz.



NAMM is over dude. 



Xaios said:


> So, now that NAMM is said and done, hopefully someone can give me a definitive answer. Will the Banshee 7 be available with an FR?



Anyone?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Doesn't look like it, unfortunately.


----------



## Zhysick

About the new Damien Elites... the new 8 string is 28"! A new "cheap" (well... about 600&#8364; its almost twice the RG8 but...) mahogany body, bolt on maple neck with 28"... thats great!


----------



## Xaios

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Doesn't look like it, unfortunately.



Damn. I'd be able to get past the longer scale length if it had an FR, because everything else about that guitar really does speak to me, WAY more than any other Schecter. Alas, for me, the lack of trem is the clincher. Maybe next year.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm checking all their specs, and it looks like all their 8-strings, sans the Omen, were converted to 28''.


----------



## GXPO

cip 123 said:


> This is a custom shop model right?



We're a bunch of guitar nerds. If they'd had an average looking girl playing a SNES they probably would've got more attention.


----------



## BigPhi84

GXPO said:


> We're a bunch of guitar nerds. If they'd had an average looking girl playing a SNES they probably would've got more attention.




For us, yes.  (Rebecca Dirks, I'm looking at you! )

Don't underestimate the draw of the PRS/Gibson Doctor-Lawyer types. Those rich dudes appreciate these design lines.  

Yes, in a drastic change of game plan, Schecter is catering to all walks of life. Hipshots for the SSO nerds, SD Sentient/Nazguls for the Metalguitarist.org ummm metalheads, and fake boobs for the Gearslutz gearwhores!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I've seen a few MGers who were pretty pissed with Schecter for ditching the ToMs, actually.


----------



## BigPhi84

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've seen a few MGers who were pretty pissed with Schecter for ditching the ToMs, actually.



That's why they were placed in their own category, Mr. Jazz Hands! 


Can't please everyone 100%. (Just ask Ibanez. They finally bring back the Edge/Lo-Pro and Ebony Fretboards, and people are still bitching! )


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I just want Ibanez to bring back the RG7421XL.


----------



## BigPhi84

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I just want Ibanez to bring back the RG7421XL.




Good thing I have one, along with an RG1077XL!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If yours go missing for some reason, I had nothing to do with it.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

I did.


----------



## RadDadTV

I know NAMM is over, anyone wanna hold off on being a smart ass for a sec and if you've played it, tell me how the Banshee 7 is?


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

I am not sure this was posted before but I think it's just pure awesomeness. JL tone with the new pickups/swamp ash sounds great.



*EDIT:* Here's another one, nice image quality but the sound seems like it was recorded with a flip phone 


More...
Part I


Part II


----------



## Loomer

Am I the only one that finds the use of "Booth Babes" really ....ing insulting!?!

Now, I know there is a great deal to be said about objectification and such, but I will leave that to someone who knows more about that. Like a woman would, for instance. 
What's insulting to me, that it just as much casts us, the men, as some sort of slobbering idiots who will buy anything as long as it's presented along with visible cleavage. If I want the guitar, I want the guitar. Spare me the ....ing stereotyping and treat me like a ....ing adult, and not some meathead, horn-dog Neanderthal.


----------



## B_flat

Loomer said:


> Am I the only one that finds the use of "Booth Babes" really ....ing insulting!?!
> 
> Now, I know there is a great deal to be said about objectification and such, but I will leave that to someone who knows more about that. Like a woman would, for instance.
> What's insulting to me, that it just as much casts us, the men, as some sort of slobbering idiots who will buy anything as long as it's presented along with visible cleavage. If I want the guitar, I want the guitar. Spare me the ....ing stereotyping and treat me like a ....ing adult, and not some meathead, horn-dog Neanderthal.



Don't get mad, bro. These ladies are getting paid. And I don't mind looking...girls and guitars...two of my favorite things. It is def an attention grabber and is a pliable marketing scheme.


----------



## 7deadlysins666

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've seen a few MGers who were pretty pissed with Schecter for ditching the ToMs, actually.



I must say I'm not pissed but I am a fan of TOM bridges. I like Hipshot bridges too, but what i'd really like is a recessed TOM. The one on the Apex II I owned was tits.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

B_flat said:


> Don't get mad, bro. These ladies are getting paid. And I don't mind looking...girls and guitars...two of my favorite things. It is def an attention grabber and is a pliable marketing scheme.



It's a shame that the girls are, just like Schecter's line up before this year, about 90% synthetics


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

Loomer said:


> Am I the only one that finds the use of "Booth Babes" really ....ing insulting!?!
> 
> Now, I know there is a great deal to be said about objectification and such, but I will leave that to someone who knows more about that. Like a woman would, for instance.
> What's insulting to me, that it just as much casts us, the men, as some sort of slobbering idiots who will buy anything as long as it's presented along with visible cleavage. If I want the guitar, I want the guitar. Spare me the ....ing stereotyping and treat me like a ....ing adult, and not some meathead, horn-dog Neanderthal.



For me it's not so much insulting or offensive, but I believe more a time and a place...
In other words, if I want to see naked ladies I'll go to a strip club or whatever, but if I want to drool over guitars - then get that large chested woman outta my way!


----------



## 1longhorn

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> It's a shame that the girls are, just like Schecter's line up before this year, about 90% synthetics



Living better through chemistry.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

I want to give props to Schecter for being the company that listens to customer reviews/feedback more than any other i've seen. Sure you can say that then they're just falling into fads, but at least they doing quite a bit to find what customers are currently looking for, while still offering some models that cater to a variety of needs/requirements/styles.

In addition, I just hopped on the Schecter website for 2014 and I actually quite like how they mention the country of production for each model and are now including much more of the specs for each guitar than they previously had. Props to them. I think other companies can learn a lot from Schecter's approach to being as transparent as possible with their specs and details. Hopefully this sets a standard for some other companies to follow suit and provide this information to customers.


----------



## Ben.Last

Loomer said:


> Am I the only one that finds the use of "Booth Babes" really ....ing insulting!?!
> 
> Now, I know there is a great deal to be said about objectification and such, but I will leave that to someone who knows more about that. Like a woman would, for instance.
> What's insulting to me, that it just as much casts us, the men, as some sort of slobbering idiots who will buy anything as long as it's presented along with visible cleavage. If I want the guitar, I want the guitar. Spare me the ....ing stereotyping and treat me like a ....ing adult, and not some meathead, horn-dog Neanderthal.



No. You're not the only one; there's plenty of people that are bothered by it. For the record, I'm not one of them. 

Let me explain why: People are comprised of both mind and body; I find the idea that there's some negative connotation to people using their bodies to make money (whether we're talking modeling, sports, porn, etc.) incredibly closed minded (and I don't mean that as an insult to you. I understand where the thought process comes from). It's completely arbitrary and based in a mindset that's akin to puritanism. The same goes for the idea that there's something horribly wrong with the fact that men like looking at pretty girls (or that girls like looking at pretty boys). 

That woman isn't standing there because she's a slave. She's standing there because it's a choice she's made. She's standing there because, yes, men like looking at pretty girls. Does that mean that she's going to cause someone to buy something that they wouldn't have otherwise? Who knows? Is that even why she's there? Who knows? Is there something sinister about her being there? I don't personally think so.


----------



## B_flat

I agree. The whole reason I started playing guitar...or doing anything I have ever done. ..was/is to be noticed by a woman. I see it as positive reinforcement.


----------



## sartorious

Ben.Last said:


> No. You're not the only one; there's plenty of people that are bothered by it. For the record, I'm not one of them.
> 
> Let me explain why: People are comprised of both mind and body; I find the idea that there's some negative connotation to people using their bodies to make money (whether we're talking modeling, sports, porn, etc.) incredibly closed minded (and I don't mean that as an insult to you. I understand where the thought process comes from). It's completely arbitrary and based in a mindset that's akin to puritanism. The same goes for the idea that there's something horribly wrong with the fact that men like looking at pretty girls (or that girls like looking at pretty boys).
> 
> That woman isn't standing there because she's a slave. She's standing there because it's a choice she's made. She's standing there because, yes, men like looking at pretty girls. Does that mean that she's going to cause someone to buy something that they wouldn't have otherwise? Who knows? Is that even why she's there? Who knows? Is there something sinister about her being there? I don't personally think so.



Thoughts in line with the original comment don't require anything to do with puritanism or an idea that woman is a slave.

Some people may think this way: Companies do things to sell product or service. In particular, they do things that they think will encourage customers to buy their product or service. Hiring scantily clad women is intended to improve the chances of that purchase (unless Schecter has no idea what it's doing). Perhaps a customer, especially a serious guitarist as would be found at NAMM, does not like to be treated as though his interest in the instrument is affected by scantily clad women.


----------



## Ben.Last

sartorious said:


> Thoughts in line with the original comment don't require anything to do with puritanism or an idea that woman is a slave.
> 
> Some people may think this way: Companies do things to sell product or service. In particular, they do things that they think will encourage customers to buy their product or service. Hiring scantily clad women is intended to improve the chances of that purchase (unless Schecter has no idea what it's doing). Perhaps a customer, especially a serious guitarist as would be found at NAMM, does not like to be treated as though his interest in the instrument is affected by scantily clad women.



That individual would have every right to not have his interest affected by scantily clad women. That doesn't mean that they, in turn, have the right to not be treated as such. The inverse is also true (if someone feels that scantily clad women are a necessity, that does not mean that they're going to get that every time).

And while that part of the original point isn't puritanical, the idea that there's any objective negative connotation at all to a woman being scantily clad is.


----------



## Insinfier

Dammit, people. Back on topic!


----------



## Ben.Last

Yes please, in lefty.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^ We have a thread about this for you guys to bitch about this elsewhere on the General subforum.


----------



## Insinfier

Ben.Last said:


> Yes please, in lefty.



Pretty sure it comes in lefty-mode.


----------



## Ben.Last

Insinfier said:


> Pretty sure it comes in lefty-mode.



Yeah. I was just specifying since that picture isn't


----------



## BigPhi84

Ben.Last said:


> Yeah. I was just specifying since that picture isn't




Go get a mirror! 

LOL, j/k.  I'm glad that Schecter offers most of their models for you Southpaws. Doesn't take much to mirror the CNC operation. This is one lesson that I wish Ibanez would take from Schecter (just so that there would be one less thing for people to bitch about).


----------



## Insinfier

Ignore the brand logo. That's a feature. Definitely not a result of me flipping the image in Paint. Nope.

Lefty guitars look so alien...


----------



## Ben.Last

You know, I sit here and drool over these Schecter 8s, but, to be honest, I'm not sure how I feel about the 28" scale. I used to have a 28.625 or whatever Intrepid, and I just didn't like it as much as I like my 27" 8s. So, while these are only an inch longer, rather than an inch and a half plus, it does leave me a bit dubious.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

...weren't there teaser pics of some new Stargazer models? (like a thousand posts ago)

Why they no at NAMM? or on the new website?


----------



## Nlelith

What neck finish does Banshees have?


----------



## Xaios

I used my super Photoshop powers to make a slightly better interpretation of the Banshee 8 in lefty:


----------



## Zado




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay, so apparently Guitar Center is getting an exclusive run of satin silver Stealth C-1 FRs.


----------



## sartorious

Nlelith said:


> What neck finish does Banshees have?



They don't look painted, so I'm guessing they have a natural satin finish for that ultra-fast playability. Correct me if I'm wrong, folks.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I don't remember, but Fluff on Youtube demo'd the original Banshee. Maybe check that video?


----------



## cereal_guy

What do we think of schecter pickups? all the schecters I've played have had emg's stock


----------



## kevdes93

DCGL has a sweet natural banshee for sale. id post the pic but i cant at the moment


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Stangstag said:


> HOLY SHIIIIIIIIT



You mean this?


----------



## kevdes93

Yep, thanks for posting it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Also, the Aquaburst looks a LOT better in person.


----------



## Zado

Not even to compare them.This pic kills ALL the others by far


----------



## albertc

I hope in a few years Schecter will have the natural finish and the aquaburst standard on the banshee. If not I'll start saving my money for a masterwork. They are too freaking sweet


----------



## Zado

I'd love to see schecter next year coming out with "Natural" or "Wild" series,using natural tops,swamp ash veneers or something like that.Also,I can understand the Aquaburst finish could be considered no-production-friendly (as see thru white),but I'd accept that water green finish used as "burst" for the whole instrument too





yeah,not as nice,butmore realistic for a future production,right?

Oh and I LOVE the natural sides and back,they look SO high end.


----------



## Fenceclimber

Just heard back from the Swedish Schecter distributor about the KM-7 and JL-7, both are going to be priced around the same price as the current high-end Korean Schecters, around 1500$ or so. I'm defenetly saving up for a KM-7 now!


----------



## Zado

Fenceclimber said:


> Just heard back from the Swedish Schecter distributor about the KM-7 and JL-7, both are going to be priced around the same price as the current high-end Korean Schecters, around 1500$ or so. I'm defenetly saving up for a KM-7 now!


you mean 1500$/1200 or 1500 ?


----------



## MBMoreno

Fenceclimber said:


> Just heard back from the Swedish Schecter distributor about the KM-7 and JL-7, both are going to be priced around the same price as the current high-end Korean Schecters, around 1500$ or so. I'm defenetly saving up for a KM-7 now!



Is that in USD?


----------



## Fenceclimber

My brain went full on Swedish there lol. Around 10500sek (swedish crowns) =

1 602 US-dollar 

1 188 euro

But I guess that is just list price.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

For us Americans that have no clue about Euro pricing, is that good or bad?


----------



## Zado

Fenceclimber said:


> My brain went full on Swedish there lol. Around 10500sek (swedish crowns) =
> 
> 1 602 US-dollar
> 
> 1 188 euro
> 
> But I guess that is just list price.



Mmmm less than 1200&#8364; would be even too delicious for such guitars....I don't want to deceive myself with such illusions,I could be too horribly disappointed if things will not go as planned 



> For us Americans that have no clue about Euro pricing, is that good or bad?


well 1200&#8364; is a good amount of money here,many workers receive even less as monthly salary,but considering how pricey is everything here,1200&#8364; for a nice guitar is not THAT much. To give you an idea,a good Samsung LED TV is about 550&#8364; here,so I could get a couple of nice HD screebs instead of a KM


----------



## Fenceclimber

It is pretty good. Ofc not as ''cheap'' as in the US but it is honestly a fair price when taking all the shipping and import costs into consideration.


----------



## Experimorph

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> For us Americans that have no clue about Euro pricing, is that good or bad?


For comparison, the Ibanez RG2228 costs ~1800 euros, a Schecter BlackJack SLS C-7 is around 1150 euros, and the other guitar that I'm drooling because of right next to the KM-7, the Ibanez TAM10 is exactly 1038 euros.

1 euro = 1,349 USD as of right now should we trust my "real time" currency app. Price approximates from Thomann. I would say 1200 (or possibly less than that?) is a very fair deal for us Europeans. Though as much as I want the KM-7, I can't say I'd be happy to spend more than that considering the low price point for you US guys.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Experimorph said:


> ...
> 
> 1 euro = 1,349 USD as of right now should we trust my "real time" currency app.
> 
> ...




Before rumors of a USD collapse and the beginning of an economic apocalypse , let me fix this for you. It should read *1 euro = 1.349 USD*.


----------



## mnemonic

Doesn't help that some countries in Europe use a "," in place of the "."


----------



## Zado

mnemonic said:


> Doesn't help that some countries in Europe use a "," in place of the "."


Yep 

Anyway it sucks,I remember when I got my hellraiser 1 was 1.61$,now it's even difficult to stay in the 1.37 range for a week


----------



## Triple-J

I've already asked a few UK dealers for prices and sadly most of them don't seem to have a clue but G.A.K. have the Hellraiser Hybrid C8 @ £959 and Hellraiser Hybrid C7 @ £919 so it's not like much has changed in terms of price/exchange rate but they also have the C7 Stealth @ £509 which is shocking really cause I could just import one via ebay and save around £80-£100.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Before rumors of a USD collapse and the beginning of an economic apocalypse , let me fix this for you. It should read *1 euro = 1.349 USD*.





mnemonic said:


> Doesn't help that some countries in Europe use a "," in place of the "."



Well, if I recall correctly, only English countries use a . instead of a ,


----------



## aneurysm

I think Schecter Guitars are way overpriced here in Europe.
Schecter Kenny Hickey costs new 999 US Dollars that´s about 740 ! Considering i would have to pay 1300 in Europe it´s way too expensive !
Just my 0,02 Cents


----------



## Zado

aneurysm said:


> I think Schecter Guitars are way overpriced here in Europe.
> Schecter Kenny Hickey costs new 999 US Dollars that´s about 740&#8364; ! Considering i would have to pay 1300&#8364; in Europe it´s way too expensive !
> Just my 0,02 Cents


Yep,but on the other hand there are is a good amount of UE made gear which is very pricey in the US,for the same reasons why schecters are expensive here.

The problem is not the overall price,I fear the problem is the difference in the overall wealth between UE and US.I mean,a PRS is not that cheap even in US,as ESPs,MIA Jacksons and of course Mayos.But I see WAY more guys here playing that kind of stuff than all the players I know here (even UE based brands,which should be way cheaper here).


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

US Amazon has all 2014 Schecter guitars for at least $200 off street price temporarily out of stock. I ordered 3 different models.


----------



## albertc

Thats weird. I wish I could order one right now though lol


----------



## Ben.Last

CADAVERTOUCHER said:


> US Amazon has all 2014 Schecter guitars for at least $200 off street price temporarily out of stock. I ordered 3 different models.



Balls! Why would you point that out? I do not have the money for the A-8. I do not have the money for the A-8.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Some Masterworks instruments that DCGL will be getting














Also, while possibly not for sell, this is how a Banshee would look with Aquaburst.


----------



## Zado

Ben.Last said:


> Balls! Why would you point that out? I do not have the money for the A-8. I do not have the money for the A-8.


Get an a-6


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

If you put a light maple fingerboard on that aqua-burst Banshee above^^ That would simply be irresistible as a production model guitar.


----------



## Galius

Oh crap! Now I feel like ordering one for shits and giggles.


CADAVERTOUCHER said:


> US Amazon has all 2014 Schecter guitars for at least $200 off street price temporarily out of stock. I ordered 3 different models.


----------



## Chuck

Just put down a deposit at The Axe Palace for a JL-7!


----------



## Metal-Box

Zado said:


>



This. This, I have no problems with.


----------



## Zado

Schecter Blackjack SLS Avenger Fr Sustainiac Elec Guitar in Aqua Burst | eBay






















Can't find words to describe how cool aquaburst finish must look in real life.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Cool, maybe?


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

Schecter trademark offset 2 piece body you think they would only use those on solid paint guitars


----------



## timbucktu123

CADAVERTOUCHER said:


> Schecter trademark offset 2 piece body you think they would only use those on solid paint guitars



ive seen a 3 thousand dollar prs with a 2 piece top like that its not just a schecter thing


----------



## MaxOfMetal

timbucktu123 said:


> ive seen a 3 thousand dollar prs with a 2 piece top like that its not just a schecter thing



He's not talking about the top, but the body of the guitar. Look at the pic of the back, see that seam running down from top to bottom roughly 1/2" to the right of the trem cover? 

Show me a $3000 PRS with seam like that (highly offset, non-matching pieces) and I'll buy it for you.  

Though, you're right that Schecter isn't the only culprit. A lot of cheaper import stuff has that.


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

I'm just saying every guitar manufacturer does multi piece body's especially on painted guitars. But Schecter Diamond Series are the masters of doing multi piece offset bodies on see thru stained guitars. No big deal I have a walnut satin Atx C7 that is 2 piece just like that Avenger sls and it is a great playing and sounding guitar. It only affect's aesthetics so use it for painted guitars not ones that are stained. Especially a limited edition.


----------



## Andromalia

Fenceclimber said:


> It is pretty good. Ofc not as ''cheap'' as in the US but it is honestly a fair price when taking all the shipping and import costs into consideration.



Shipping from Korea to europe or the US is a negligible difference. They charge more because they can, meaning, we overall have more money. Guess why Metallica is endlessly touring in the EU instead of the US. Because we get to pay 70&#8364; for a show.



> Show me a $3000 PRS with seam like that (highly offset, non-matching pieces) and I'll buy it for you.


*

*Someone get me the PRS phone number, I have an order to make.* 
*


----------



## Zado

CADAVERTOUCHER said:


> I'm just saying every guitar manufacturer does multi piece body's especially on painted guitars. But Schecter Diamond Series are the masters of doing multi piece offset bodies on see thru stained guitars. No big deal I have a walnut satin Atx C7 that is 2 piece just like that Avenger sls and it is a great playing and sounding guitar. It only affect's aesthetics so use it for painted guitars not ones that are stained. Especially a limited edition.


Special Edition schecters are just normal schecters with different kind of finish or hardware,they are not even more expensive than regular ones,so I'm not seeing em doing something different


----------



## timbucktu123

MaxOfMetal said:


> He's not talking about the top, but the body of the guitar. Look at the pic of the back, see that seam running down from top to bottom roughly 1/2" to the right of the trem cover?
> 
> Show me a $3000 PRS with seam like that (highly offset, non-matching pieces) and I'll buy it for you.
> 
> Though, you're right that Schecter isn't the only culprit. A lot of cheaper import stuff has that.


okay maybe its not that bad but ive seen some pretty miserable bookmatching jobs on prs's my old McCarty was pretty bad.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

timbucktu123 said:


> okay maybe its not that bad but ive seen some pretty miserable bookmatching jobs on prs's my old McCarty was pretty bad.



No one is talking about tops.


----------



## RadDadTV

That aquaburst has the potential to be really awesome, or really bad in person haha


----------



## Wickedout2014

This thread is pretty sweet! I have the Schecter Hellraiser CI and love it! But the Hellraiser hybrid on my radar for my next axe. It's so pretty and so damn sleek! Shecter make great guitars for everyone on a budget. 

Here's a picture of mine that I've been using for like a week or so now! This thing is amazing. The tone is amazing. The quality is excellent. Shecter gets my nod and my money later this year when I go out and get a new axe. Rock on Schecter!!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Andromalia said:


> Shipping from Korea to europe or the US is a negligible difference. They charge more because they can, meaning, we overall have more money.



Aren't they shipped from Korea to the US, and_ then_ shipped to other countries? I was under the impression that Schecters go to the US for QC and are then shipped out internationally.

That's pretty much the only reason I can think of that I have to pay MSRP for Schecters here in the country where they're fvcking _made_ .


----------



## Insinfier

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Aren't they shipped from Korea to the US, and_ then_ shipped to other countries? I was under the impression that Schecters go to the US for QC and are then shipped out internationally.
> 
> That's pretty much the only reason I can think of that I have to pay MSRP for Schecters here in the country where they're fvcking _made_ .



Walk into the factory and demand some of their newly-built guitars _for a fair price._

If they refuse, please refrain from firebombing the factory.


----------



## Nlelith

Their new Session basses looks tasty. Especially that Riot-5  They also made in South Korea.

ps this also caught my eye, but reviews point that electronics are crap (Is it because it's from Indonesia?). That woods though


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If they did a 5-string Session J or P, that would be perfect.


----------



## indreku

Nlelith said:


> Their new Session basses looks tasty. Especially that Riot-5  They also made in South Korea.
> 
> ps this also caught my eye, but reviews point that electronics are crap (Is it because it's from Indonesia?). That woods though




My brother has had the studio and custom both for years now, and he hasn't had any problems with the electronics. 
They are one of the most solid basses I've tried.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Nlelith said:


> Their new Session basses looks tasty. Especially that Riot-5  They also made in South Korea.
> 
> ps this also caught my eye, but reviews point that electronics are crap (Is it because it's from Indonesia?). That woods though



I had a Stilleto Studio 6-string and it sounded awesome w/ original pickups and electronics were fine, construction was flawless. I sold it because I didn't like the 35" scale + it had some considerable neck dive.


----------



## Zado




----------



## MBMoreno

Andromalia said:


> Shipping from Korea to europe or the US is a negligible difference. They charge more because they can, meaning, we overall have more money. Guess why Metallica is endlessly touring in the EU instead of the US. *Because we get to pay 70 for a show*.
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]Someone get me the PRS phone number, I have an order to make.*
> *



Thing is we pay it, when perhaps we shouldn't


----------



## Zado

MBMoreno said:


> Thing is we pay it, when perhaps we shouldn't


In fact I don't


----------



## MBMoreno

Zado said:


> In fact I don't



Neither do I! That doesn't make a majority unfortunately


----------



## albertc

Nlelith said:


> ps this also caught my eye, but reviews point that electronics are crap (Is it because it's from Indonesia?). That woods though



I have one of these and its awesome. Got it for like $230 and i can get a pretty good tone out of it


----------



## Nlelith

I've been waiting for new models to show up in Europe online stores, but I guess it will take a while, so I checked US stores and... Can anyone explain to me why all Schecters on amazon sells for half of their price?  It's quite tempting, but doesn't seem trustworthy.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Nlelith said:


> I've been waiting for new models to show up in Europe online stores, but I guess it will take a while, so I checked US stores and... Can anyone explain to me why all Schecters on amazon sells for half of their price?  It's quite tempting, but doesn't seem trustworthy.



I don't have a definitive answer except maybe that Korean, Indonesian, and Chinese made guitars in general do not hold their value. Heck, Carvin guitars & basses, which are USA made, are AWESOME but they don't usually hold their value in the used market either.


----------



## Nlelith

I'm talking about brand new 2014 models...


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

I ordered a JL-7fr,a KM-7 and a passive Banshee 7. The site says sold and shipped by Amazon. Still waiting on a estimated shipping date. I'm sure the Banshee will ship out first since a lot of shops have those available already.


----------



## Zado

Damm 3 beauties at once


----------



## Ben.Last

Nlelith said:


> I've been waiting for new models to show up in Europe online stores, but I guess it will take a while, so I checked US stores and... Can anyone explain to me why all Schecters on amazon sells for half of their price?  It's quite tempting, but doesn't seem trustworthy.



About half of the MSRP, but they're actually only about $100 less than what they actually seem to be selling for (at least the models I've been looking at). And... it's Amazon, of course it's trustworthy.


----------



## Zado

This guy is joining schecter roster






it's always a weird sensation seeing an old school metal guy joining schecter


----------



## Xaios

That picture is a Photoshop fail. Check out how it looks where his fingers are holding the guitar. 

Who is that anyway? My brain is telling me Michael Amott, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Church2224

It is Glen Drover, Ex Guitarist for Megadeth. This is I think his forth Endorsement- First Jackson, then ESP, then Dean, now Schecter.


----------



## Zado

Xaios said:


> That picture is a Photoshop fail. Check out how it looks where his fingers are holding the guitar.
> 
> Who is that anyway? My brain is telling me Michael Amott, but I'm not sure.


Yep,that's not very well made indeed


I'f be a dream to see MA with schecter,he is just Glen Drover,good player nontheless


----------



## Xaios

Here's some proof of Photoshopping fail. Not exactly the same photo, but you can be guaranteed it's from the same shoot. Heck, it's from Dean's website.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well it's good to see he at least ditched Dean. 

He gets a lot of shit, but I really like his playing. A way better musician than his brother is, at least.


----------



## Zado

Now we have a couple of Megadeth guys with Schecter,pretty good Also,can't wait to see a Poland signature in the future.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

NolanLikesLions said:


> That aquaburst has the potential to be really awesome, or really bad in person haha


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

cont'd


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

More...


----------



## RadDadTV

^holy ....ing balls


----------



## dedsouth333

NolanLikesLions said:


> ^holy ....ing balls



Seconded


----------



## Nlelith

Ben.Last said:


> About half of the MSRP, but they're actually only about $100 less than what they actually seem to be selling for (at least the models I've been looking at). And... it's Amazon, of course it's trustworthy.


I still don't get why 2014 models have a bigger discount than old ones (-45% vs -30%), but now I'm considering just to order one from US rather than wait for new models to show up in Europe with increased price.

up
And our national currency (teñge) devalued today. And I stupidly kept my savings in it. What a "great" morning.


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

That third Aquaburst has a killer top and the lamest back ever WTF. If any of the guitars I ordered have multi piece body's I will not keep them. They're all trans finished.


----------



## Forkface

I didnt like the aquaburst color as much as i thought i would. I was expecting it more blue haha.
Looks like dirty pond water imo 

maybe IRL it looks better.


----------



## icos211

CADAVERTOUCHER said:


> That third Aquaburst has a killer top and the lamest back ever WTF. If any of the guitars I ordered have multi piece body's I will not keep them. They're all trans finished.



They will ALL have multi-piece bodies, unless they are custom shop and were ordered with single piece bodies. I can promise you that.


----------



## lifeofmusic

I want that sls avenger in aqua


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

There are plenty production Schecters with one piece body's. I'm sorry to hear all of yours are multi piece.


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

icos211 said:


> They will ALL have multi-piece bodies, unless they are custom shop and were ordered with single piece bodies. I can promise you that.



Promises mean nothing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well they're considered one of the best custom shops out there and seem to do anything you want, they should keep that promise.

Also, what's wrong with multi-piece bodies?


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Man, that aquaburst is amazing!! I wish it came on some other production models though, I don't like the look of that Sustaniac pickup and the extra switches...I could be wrong, I hope I'm wrong, but I think that's all that's available. If they had done a Banshee 7 in aquaburst, I'd be too busy trying to sell organs to raise funds for it to type this post.


----------



## Andromalia

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, what's wrong with multi-piece bodies?



Some guru at some point likely decided that having unholy glue between pure pieces of wood was a desecration of tone.
Never mind that figure tops on one piece bodies don't hold to bodies by magic.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Well, I'd say multi-piece body poses a minor visual issue, that's all, if it's on the back, I'd say no problem at all for me. What I really find annoying though is having flame or quilted tops where one half is considerably darker/lighter than the other half, or the flaming is totally mismatched. I won't be seen dead w/ a guitar like that. Here is a pic to point out what I mean.






Actually while searching for the image above I stumbled onto a $1,900 guitar from a reputable guitar manufacturer w/ same exact problem.


----------



## Nlelith

And I've heard that one-piece body have more sustain. I doubt that people who make such statements had to saw their guitars in half and glue it back up just to check this though. But some may convince you that theoretically they are right.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ed Roman claiming that "glue robs tone" makes me think it doesn't do jack shit.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

People claim everything robs tone. Thats how they can sell a 1000 guitar cable by convincing someone their average guitar cable only lets 84.6% tone through.

..but







This is my mates Custom Shop Schecter and it has a one piece body that was picked out because it had the same frequency tap tone as the lacewood top. While that sounds like some hilarious voodoo process of building a guitar it is the loudest, fattest sounding and most resonant electric guitar I've ever come across.

I've played loads of similar spec Schecters and this one was just really special. I'm not sure if its the one piece body or just the overall sum of its parts but its almost like an acoustic unplugged and has this massive attack on single notes.


----------



## Zado

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Well, I'd say multi-piece body poses a minor visual issue, that's all, if it's on the back, I'd say no problem at all for me. What I really find annoying though is having flame or quilted tops where one half is considerably darker/lighter than the other half, or the flaming is totally mismatched. I won't be seen dead w/ a guitar like that. Here is a pic to point out what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually while searching for the image above I stumbled onto a $1,900 guitar from a reputable guitar manufacturer w/ same exact problem.



Damm this could easily be a michael schenker signature 

Anyway I don't really care for the multi pieced body thing,I dont play with the whole instrument reversed so anyone can see the wood scheme is messed up on the back: give me a figured top or a solid finish and I'm fine with that. 

Tons of fender (yeah,high ends ones too) are made of 2-3 pieces of wood and I really don't see any strat fan complaining for that.Also,isn't neck thru construction made by putting 3 pieces of wood together with glue too?I don't remember anyone having troubles with neck thru sucking tone.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Lorcan Ward said:


> I've played loads of similar spec Schecters and this one was just really special. I'm not sure if its the one piece body or just the overall sum of its parts but its almost like an acoustic unplugged and has this massive attack on single notes.



Could be that it's a one-piece, or it's just that there's some really damn good wood used.

EDIT: First NGD for an Aquaburst Schecter that I've seen.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

No one has said anything about tone or construction flaws. You Schecter White Knights need to calm down. 

I think off-center seamed, mismatched multi-piece backs are not pleasing to look at. I know enough about guitar construction to know that as long as the seams themselves are well put together, no issues will arise. I just rather get a solid finish on such an instrument.


----------



## Zado

Lorcan Ward said:


> I've played loads of similar spec Schecters and this one was just really special. I'm not sure if its the one piece body or just the overall sum of its parts but its almost like an acoustic unplugged and has this massive attack on single notes.


It also looks magnificent

btw that guy is one I often see in a schecter facebook group,he sounded way happier on fb 






agreen on the top not being that great though


> I just rather get a solid finish on such an instrument.


that's for sure


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Zado said:


> Damm this could easily be a michael schenker signature
> ...



I agree


----------



## Curt

Lorcan Ward said:


> I've played loads of similar spec Schecters and this one was just really special. I'm not sure if its the one piece body or just the overall sum of its parts but its almost like an acoustic unplugged and has this massive attack on single notes.


 Really helps that Schecters superrock pickups are killer, IMO. I would love to have one of those Schecter customs.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

They are amazing guitars. I want to buy that one but he won't sell it. I'm going to order another Masterworks/Custom Shop 7 in the future. Having to pay $2000 in import tax is killing that idea though.


----------



## Zado

Lorcan Ward said:


> They are amazing guitars. I want to buy that one but he won't sell it. I'm going to order another Masterworks/Custom Shop 7 in the future. Having to pay $2000 in import tax is killing that idea though.


Schecter USA CET Contoured Exotic Top Alder Golden Honey Burst #13-09-009

Schecter USA CET Contoured Exotic Top Quilted Maple w/ Swamp Ash Pau Ferro Black Ocean HSS #13-06020


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ben.Last, you wanted the Avenger 8-string right?

Amazon.com : Schecter 2170 Blackjack Avenger-8 BLK Left Handed Electric Guitars : Musical Instruments


----------



## Zado




----------



## Curt

I really want to try schecters new Z-plus. spec wise, they look promising.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I still want to know when their pickups will be available to be purchased.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I still want to know when their pickups will be available to be purchased.


Late 2014,or never

Z-Plus!


----------



## Ben.Last

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ben.Last, you wanted the Avenger 8-string right?
> 
> Amazon.com : Schecter 2170 Blackjack Avenger-8 BLK Left Handed Electric Guitars : Musical Instruments



Damn. The price went up since they actually came in stock. I wish I could have jumped on it when it was still unavailable and just over $700, but I ordered a SLS V-8 instead. Oh well, we'll see what happens down the road.


----------



## Zado

I have the akward sensation that noone of those writing in this topic will get a 2014 schecter anytime soon,much less a USA prod.


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

Zado said:


> I have the akward sensation that noone of those writing in this topic will get a 2014 schecter anytime soon,much less a USA prod.



There are plenty of 2014 Schecters available for shipping today. 2014 Banshees and 2014 ATX


----------



## cardinal

Guys wanting Schecter USA pickups: the SuperRock from way back when were a Tom Anderson design (he cut his teeth working at Schecter). If you can't get 7-string pickups from Schecter, I suspect they are going to be closely modeled on what became Anderson's H-line (H2, H2+, H3, etc.). So you could go straight to Anderson and get those in a 7-string. I can vouch for how awesome the 7-string H2 pickup is. The 7-string SF1 single coils are great too.


----------



## Zado

CADAVERTOUCHER said:


> There are plenty of 2014 Schecters available for shipping today. 2014 Banshees and 2014 ATX


Not talking about availability in shop,but our intent to buy em


----------



## Ben.Last

Zado said:


> Not talking about availability in shop,but our intent to buy em



I'd buy an A-8 right now if I didn't think my girlfriend would stab me in the throat in the middle of the night for doing so.


----------



## BigPhi84

Ben.Last said:


> I'd buy an A-8 right now if I didn't think my girlfriend would stab me in the throat in the middle of the night for doing so.




That sounds awesome for the plotline of a song!


----------



## Zado

Ben.Last said:


> I'd buy an A-8 right now if I didn't think my girlfriend would stab me in the throat in the middle of the night for doing so.


well it's worth the risk,isn't it?


----------



## Zado

News from the Prez!

Both Jeff and Keith will be performing at Musikmesse,so UE guys if you are going to the show,you will have some fun! (Have fun for me too.....)


We also talked about the overall indecent behaviour of some dealers you actually know because of the KM-7 story you all have read.




Also,veeeerrrrrry good news concerning this guy








you already know it,don't you?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Picture is kill. 

EDIT: Oooh, the URL says Chris Poland. ....in' sweet.


----------



## Ben.Last

Zado said:


> We also talked about the overall indecent behaviour of some dealers you actually know because of the KM-7 story you all have read.



Eh?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Some shit went down, and now Gearhounds doesn't stock Schecter gear anymore.


----------



## Zado

Yep,they've been baiting players a bit too much using products they actually do not sell


copy paste
_..Meanwhile in the poor Italy_...

a friend of mine,which is a schecter dealer,just received the list with new schecter prices for our country.It happens that Schecter Hellraiser extreme's MRSP has increased from 1400 to 1600&#8364; (so the overall street price will reach 1500-1550&#8364;,more than 2k USD).

My buddy is still asking if this is some kind of joke or there's a mistake bout it.

The huge increase will likely affect the KM-7 too,and considering 1500&#8364; is almost twice the salary of many workers here,and that's pretty hard to see anyone buying a korean instrument (no matter how cool or well made) for the price,I foresee Schecter not be sold/imported in Italy anymore in the near future


please enjoy your 2014 schecter guys,I surely won


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

^ So is the raise in prices something only Schecter is doing? So, Ibanez, ESP/LTD, PRS, Jackson...etc., all have their prices same or close to last year's? 
I find it hard to believe that Schecter would do something like this unilaterally with total disregard to how the market will respond. It makes more sense to expect a rise of imported guitars' prices across the board. It'll be great if your friend would confirm this.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Zado said:


> Yep,they've been baiting players a bit too much using products they actually do not sell
> 
> 
> copy paste
> _..Meanwhile in the poor Italy_...
> 
> a friend of mine,which is a schecter dealer,just received the list with new schecter prices for our country.It happens that Schecter Hellraiser extreme's MRSP has increased from 1400 to 1600 (so the overall street price will reach 1500-1550,more than 2k USD).
> 
> My buddy is still asking if this is some kind of joke or there's a mistake bout it.
> 
> The huge increase will likely affect the KM-7 too,and considering 1500 is almost twice the salary of many workers here,and that's pretty hard to see anyone buying a korean instrument (no matter how cool or well made) for the price,I foresee Schecter not be sold/imported in Italy anymore in the near future
> 
> 
> please enjoy your 2014 schecter guys,I surely won



Im speculating but i *think* the big price discrepancies for Schecter and Sterling etc there is a middle man/distributor involved where as in North America (US at least) they sell directly to dealers.

Which would mean Europeans get screwed.


----------



## Zado

That's funny cause 2014 is supposed to be the best year for schecter in a while,but they will probably sell nothing in UE no matters how cool the new models are 


Yeah,it's not that funny afterall


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If anyone is interested, Gear Orphanage has 2 JL-7 prototypes right now. They don't have SS frets, though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

> We debuted our HELLRAISER C-9 at NAMM. These will begin shipping to our Authorized Dealers in late March.
> 
> If you simply must have a C-9 and can't wait, this Gloss Black prototype (the C-9 will initially be available in Black Cherry only) is on its way to Drum City GuitarLand contact the fine folks there if you want to be the first..


----------



## Zhysick

Looks too much for me for sure...

You can do Ski Jumping in that freatboard!!!


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Anyone know anything about the customizer Schecter was going to do? Haven't heard about it in a while...


----------



## Zado

TauSigmaNova said:


> Anyone know anything about the customizer Schecter was going to do? Haven't heard about it in a while...


customizer? I don't remember such a thing a virtual one you mean?


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Zado said:


> customizer? I don't remember such a thing a virtual one you mean?


----------



## BigPhi84

Zhysick said:


> Looks too much for me for sure...
> 
> You can do Ski Jumping in that freatboard!!!




I can imagine Hacksaw Jim Duggan wielding one of these guitars!!!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

TauSigmaNova said:


>



Its a calculator to design your own USA Custom Shop/Masterworks guitar. It will up soon but bare in mind prices start at about $3-4000 for the one of a kind builds.


----------



## Zado

...and it won't have a virtual model like the jackson,ibanez,halo one...you just calculate the overall cost with chosen specs


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Still would be cool to have. I thought it was going to be cheaper though, similar to the old customized ESP Standard Series models where you'd be able to change paint and some other stuff?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TauSigmaNova said:


> Still would be cool to have. I thought it was going to be cheaper though, similar to the old customized ESP Standard Series models where you'd be able to change paint and some other stuff?



Oh hell no.  Schecter Masterwork stuff is expensive as ..... I'm sure the semi-custom stuff will be a lot more affordable, though.


----------



## Zado

TauSigmaNova said:


> Still would be cool to have. I thought it was going to be cheaper though, similar to the old customized ESP Standard Series models where you'd be able to change paint and some other stuff?


Well it's different kind of stuff...one is standard production with different specs,but the overall instrument is identical to a ESP standard quality wise.In Schecter case you have a full custom shop instrument,quality is supposed to be way higher,similar to ESP Custom Shop stuff.

You can order a USA Prod. model to have a semi-custom ordered instrument,high quality and very interesting price


----------



## sicnarf

The USA production stuff is decently priced for well-made USA stuff. If you look around to a few dealers, for example DCGL, you can get a general feel for price based (both MSRP and street price): Product Categories

Schecter used to have how pricing worked on their old site (with a little infographic), but that's not on their site anymore, unfortunately. Maybe it'll make a comeback soon?


----------



## TauSigmaNova

i was under the impression that the calculator was for semi-custom, hence the 'production guitar of your dreams' part... And yeah, i'm well aware the USA Production stuff Schecter makes is amazing. One day


----------



## Zado

Usa production Hawaiian Koa special run:










The H-H strat with Z-Plus pickups is spectacular.


other USA Prod. stuff

















If they are doing a tempest or a solo-II I'm seriously considering their CS production stuff.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Yeah, Schecter's Custom stuff is amazing.. The Sunset Classic 7 and the Trans Sky Blue Sunset Custom are so beautiful.... The top on that Hawaiian Koa run is amazing too


----------



## Zado

So,anyone of you UE guys talked with some dealers to get more infos about pricing?


----------



## Nlelith

*Zado,* you mean EU, right? I sent an e-mail to Thomann.de asking about if they can tell me how much Banshee 6 will cost, but didn't get a reply yet.


----------



## cip 123

Nlelith said:


> *Zado,* you mean EU, right? I sent an e-mail to Thomann.de asking about if they can tell me how much Banshee 6 will cost, but didn't get a reply yet.



GuitarGuitar in the UK have some new Schecter stuff in - Schecter Electric Guitars By Lowest Price

Stealths and Banshee's and a few others i think, Banshee's start at like £700 but I think Thomann are usually cheaper (or GuitarGuitar is more expensive) so it could come in lower.


----------



## Zado

Nlelith said:


> *Zado,* you mean EU, right? I sent an e-mail to Thomann.de asking about if they can tell me how much Banshee 6 will cost, but didn't get a reply yet.


Yep,sorry,in Italy we say "Unione Europea" instead of "European Union" 

Mmmm thomann is usualy pretty expensive,it'd be interesting to see how much they will charge


----------



## mnemonic

Guitarguitar have a preorder page for the KM7, not sure if this is old news or not. 

Schecter Keith Merrow KM-7 TWS Trans White Satin (2014)

£919, which is &#8364;1,113, so if its more expensive in mainland Europe, I'd just order from the UK if I were you guys. No extra taxes.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^Depending on shipping thats a good price for the EU and similar to recent years prices.


----------



## Nlelith

Wow, those prices at GuitarGuitar are quite promising. Can't wait for Thomann reply.


----------



## Zado

mnemonic said:


> Guitarguitar have a preorder page for the KM7, not sure if this is old news or not.
> 
> Schecter Keith Merrow KM-7 TWS Trans White Satin (2014)
> 
> £919, which is 1,113, so if its more expensive in mainland Europe, I'd just order from the UK if I were you guys. No extra taxes.


Absolutely YES.I don't care for the lack of assistance nearby,if I can save enough to pay a luthier to fix any problems on that twice.


----------



## Zado

Lacewoof is officially proclaimed wood of the year


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I don't think I've ever seen that shape before. Or the angle makes it look weird.


----------



## TheDraeg

Why did Schecter have to wait until right after I pick up a Loomis model to come out with the EXTRA BADASS new one?! Looks awesome- that maple board and red finish


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I don't think I've ever seen that shape before. Or the angle makes it look weird.



It looks like the BVB Jinxx signature, the Recluse


----------



## Zado

mmm similar but different,it reminds me more of an asymmetrical SG


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

Very nice wood above! I'd love to see some more of that wood on other models, and finishes. 

Its called Lacewoof?
Although I think I would like bigger, and less "laces" better.


----------



## Zado

Yep,Lacewood's the name of the timber,but it really doesn't look THAT appealing in any pics i've seen on google.Schecter did a fantastic work,really


----------



## benno

Anderton's in the UK told me that, although they won't be carrying any in stock, that Banshee 7's (I asked specifically about the passive, fixed bridge version) will be here in late April and cost £739.

Woohoo!


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

benno said:


> Anderton's in the UK told me that, although they won't be carrying any in stock, that Banshee 7's (I asked specifically about the passive, fixed bridge version) will be here in late April and cost £739.
> 
> Woohoo!



I too would like a Banshee 7, but they don't offer the trans purple finish on the passive (specifically fixed bridge) version. Maybe next year...



Zado said:


> Yep,Lacewood's the name of the timber,but it really doesn't look THAT appealing in any pics i've seen on google.Schecter did a fantastic work,really



It looks nice, but I would prefer the laces be a little bit bigger, and fewer of them.


----------



## Ben.Last

Zado said:


> mmm similar but different,it reminds me more of an asymmetrical SG



No. I'm pretty sure it's the same shape too; it just looks like it's a flat top rather than having a carve.


----------



## BigPhi84

Ben.Last said:


> No. I'm pretty sure it's the same shape too; it just looks like it's a flat top rather than having a carve.



That headstock shape looks much better with that shape!


----------



## Zado

Ben.Last said:


> No. I'm pretty sure it's the same shape too; it just looks like it's a flat top rather than having a carve.


Mmm I'm pretty sure they are different,honestly.The lower horn on that signature is way smaller than the higher one,something you don't really see in the CS model.Also the signature is made using the Prowler shape,while the admin of Schecter's custom shop facebook profile said the lacewood guitar is very different from a prowler,so I guess it's something totally new


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yup. Definitely a new shape. Looks like a hybrid between a C-1 and that Jinxx sig.


----------



## Zado

Possibly a cure for my SG hatred


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

That Lacewood CS looks like it has an ESP headstock


----------



## Zado

That's just a matter of perspective I guess,it's the same old Tempest/Solo headstock






which looks great btw


----------



## Nlelith

Zado said:


> That's just a matter of perspective I guess,it's the same old Tempest/Solo headstock


I agree that asymmetry might be matter of perspective, but that Lacewood headstock definitely looks narrower towards the tip, not wider.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's probably the 3x3 Tempest headstock with some tweaks.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Been looking for a picture of the white one. :agreed;


----------



## Zado

This is not stopping my SoloII custom gas


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


>



So, I was ....ing around on Guitarcenter, and actually found a guitar that looks very, very similar to this.


----------



## Zado

Looks pretty nice to me.

Same for this one onstage


----------



## Zado

Damm,double,i hate this phone


----------



## mnemonic

Damn she makes that guitar look huge.


----------



## Zado

yeah,she's a lil cutie


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Blackjacks should start shipping to dealers March 18th.


----------



## break

Lach Rae Dawn said:


> I too would like a Banshee 7, but they don't offer the trans purple finish on the passive (specifically fixed bridge) version. Maybe next year...


Same problem I"m dealing with.... was 100% committed to going a Banshee with passives in trans purple, but the lack of purple in passives has put me right off.


----------



## wire_frame

I was also looking forward to the passive in purple for my first Schecter. Oh well...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

PSSSSSSSSSSSSSST

Seymour Duncan







Bareknuckle






Lundgren






There's a reason companies started making these. Make use of them.


----------



## RadDadTV

^ I'm with this guy


----------



## Zado

metal rings and creme pups.I guess I need the one the right.


----------



## Convictional

wire_frame said:


> I was also looking forward to the passive in purple for my first Schecter. Oh well...



I feel the same way. It has a lot of features I love but black is such a common colour it's very much a turn off since I already own a black schecter.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

For those who like Nikki Stringfield with the Aquaburst SLS


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Convictional said:


> I feel the same way. It has a lot of features I love but black is such a common colour it's very much a turn off since I already own a black schecter.



1) Do like I said above and get active-housed passives. Like I said, there's a friggen' reason why companies are making these.

2)


----------



## Convictional

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> 1) Do like I said above and get active-housed passives. Like I said, there's a friggen' reason why companies are making these.
> 
> 2)



Heh sorry, I was looking at the left handed model:


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

break said:


> Same problem I"m dealing with.... was 100% committed to going a Banshee with passives in trans purple, but the lack of purple in passives has put me right off.




Yeah maybe later on in the year, or next year....



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> PSSSSSSSSSSSSSST
> 
> Seymour Duncan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bareknuckle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lundgren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a reason companies started making these. Make use of them.



Thats lovely and all, but what about changing the wiring from Active to Passive?

Or would it be identical wiring? I am not gonna mess with the wiring on a brand new guitar.

Spending more on different pickups, on a brand new guitar, when the purple passive is obviously in demand, isn't all that attractive.

BUT if it doesn't require re-wiring, and its a somewhat easy change out on a BRAND NEW guitar, then I wouldn't be so quick to dismiss the notion.


----------



## indreku

well the issue could be as I've seen few times is that the active pickups do not need grounding and they are not grounded to the bridge, well this causes the problem, that you do not have the wire coming from the bridge you can ground your passive pickups. So you would need to address that issue.


----------



## celticelk

Lach Rae Dawn said:


> Spending more on different pickups, on a brand new guitar, when the purple passive is obviously in demand, isn't all that attractive.



Apparently it's not in demand enough for Schecter to make it a production option. Suck it up and swap the pickups out, or get over it.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Lach Rae Dawn said:


> Yeah maybe later on in the year, or next year....
> 
> 
> 
> Thats lovely and all, but what about changing the wiring from Active to Passive?
> 
> Or would it be identical wiring? I am not gonna mess with the wiring on a brand new guitar.
> 
> Spending more on different pickups, on a brand new guitar, when the purple passive is obviously in demand, isn't all that attractive.
> 
> BUT if it doesn't require re-wiring, and its a somewhat easy change out on a BRAND NEW guitar, then I wouldn't be so quick to dismiss the notion.



It requires a complete rewire and drilling. And if you know what you're doing the end result will be much better than stock. Your BRAND NEW guitar would still be BRAND NEW. That's like complaining about installing a fancy Bose speaker system in a brand new car.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

celticelk said:


> Apparently it's not in demand enough for Schecter to make it a production option. Suck it up and swap the pickups out, or get over it.



awfully touchy are we?

There are plenty of posters here who have said they want it. 

I am willing to wait, I am also willing to look into the pickups like I mentioned in the same post.

But that is an opinion, maybe slightly different to you, and it upsets you. Maybe you should suck it up, and get over it. I am not getting defensive with anyone, and you shouldn't with me!


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> It requires a complete rewire and drilling. And if you know what you're doing the end result will be much better than stock. Your BRAND NEW guitar would still be BRAND NEW. That's like complaining about installing a fancy Bose speaker system in a brand new car.



This is what I was talking about. the complete re-wiring, Its not like I think it wouldn't be brand new . Its just I would rather not have to re-wire a brand new guitar...

I haven't rewired a guitar yet, and yes I have one here I plan on experimenting with, but I would rather it not be with one of my brand new ones, I am a complete beginner on re-wiring, pickups and such!

Getting it done for a decent price wouldn't be bad, but guitar + pickups + installation I can just wait until later on when I can get a decent deal on it all.


----------



## Zado

And IMVHO,EMGs will never be so bad to stop me from purchasing a guitar I otherwise like.Not just because I like EMGs of course.Swapping electronic 's not a big trouble afterall..I'd personally buy the guitar in the finish I like,play it and see if those pickups really need to be changed (it may sound weird,but my hellraiser sounds totally different from the extreme models I've tried,and both of em are emg loaded),and in case I'd put another couple after some months.But that's just me.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

^^ That may be exactly what I end up doing. 
I could get the Active purple one I want... Then later on change out the wiring and pickups, (or have it done for a decent price).

But I may actually like the stock active pickups. We will see.


----------



## mnemonic

Apparently Andertons in the UK is selling Schecters now. They've got some new models in. 

Loomis sig is cheaper than I was expecting:
Schecter JL-7 Jeff Loomis 7-String Guitar in Black | Andertons

They even have the lefty version!
Schecter Left Handed JL-7 Jeff Loomis 7-String Guitar in Black | Andertons

Odd that guitarguitar told me the lefty version wasn't available in the UK. The more I talk to people selling guitars the more I find they have no idea what the hell they're talking about. 


I was all geared up to order the JL7 if I found one, but I've been reaching for my 8 alot more than my 7 lately, I may have to give it some time to decide which I like more. Shame nobody in the UK is selling the 8-string Banshees yet.


----------



## mnemonic

Apparently Andertons in the UK is selling Schecters now. They've got some new models in. 

Loomis sig is cheaper than I was expecting:
Schecter JL-7 Jeff Loomis 7-String Guitar in Black | Andertons

They even have the lefty version!
Schecter Left Handed JL-7 Jeff Loomis 7-String Guitar in Black | Andertons

Odd that guitarguitar told me the lefty version wasn't available in the UK. The more I talk to people selling guitars the more I find they have no idea what the hell they're talking about. 


I was all geared up to order the JL7 if I found one, but I've been reaching for my 8 alot more than my 7 lately, I may have to give it some time to decide which I like more. Shame nobody in the UK is selling the 8-string Banshees yet.


----------



## Zado

Can't wait to see rob chappers reviewing a schecter \m/


----------



## Alex6534

mnemonic said:


> Apparently Andertons in the UK is selling Schecters now. They've got some new models in.
> 
> Loomis sig is cheaper than I was expecting:
> Schecter JL-7 Jeff Loomis 7-String Guitar in Black | Andertons
> 
> They even have the lefty version!
> Schecter Left Handed JL-7 Jeff Loomis 7-String Guitar in Black | Andertons
> 
> Odd that guitarguitar told me the lefty version wasn't available in the UK. The more I talk to people selling guitars the more I find they have no idea what the hell they're talking about.
> 
> 
> I was all geared up to order the JL7 if I found one, but I've been reaching for my 8 alot more than my 7 lately, I may have to give it some time to decide which I like more. Shame nobody in the UK is selling the 8-string Banshees yet.



I saw that too, Merchant City Music are going to be stocking the KM-7 very soon - Schecter KM-7 Keith Merrow Trans White Satin - Merchant City Music

I'm really, really surprised the Loomis is £90 cheaper than the KM though, considering getting it and possibly trading the pickups. Both guitars have what I want, the KM is just slightly more aesthetically pleasing to me. First world problems


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

For anyone curious about the glow-in-the-dark dots.


----------



## Electric Wizard

White! Wouldn't have called that. When I finally get my KM-7 I'll try to do a comparison with luminlays.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

NGD soon.


----------



## Zado

It looks just incredible.


----------



## Church2224

Zado said:


> metal rings and creme pups.I guess I need the one the right.




God those are gorgeous, at they USA models or what?


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> God those are gorgeous, at they USA models or what?


Yep mate,USA made PTs.Very cool indeed

this is another PT i find great in its own simplicity






too bad noone here seems to be attracted enought from USA schecs to purchase one,I'd love to have some opinions (and pics) shared here


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

From Bulldog Guitars' Facebook:


----------



## Lorcan Ward

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


----------



## NeglectedField

Moar!


----------



## Doombreed

Here's hoping that there will be a bunch of USA models at Musikmesse. I'll do my best to get as much info as I can about them alongside my own impressions.


----------



## Zado

Doombreed said:


> Here's hoping that there will be a bunch of USA models at Musikmesse. I'll do my best to get as much info as I can about them alongside my own impressions.


Well said! TRY EM!


Steal one too!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Doombreed said:


> Here's hoping that there will be a bunch of USA models at Musikmesse. I'll do my best to get as much info as I can about them alongside my own impressions.



Last year they wouldn't let anyone play the USA models. I only got to play one for about 30 seconds because I showed one of the guys a pic of my Masterworks Sunset and got talking about the USA workshop.


----------



## lorguitarist

Not sure if this has been covered before, but does anyone know the difference in neck profiles between the Hellraiser Hybrid (ultra thin sls neck) and the Blackjack ATX (thin C neck)?

I really like the look of the Vampyre Red Satin ATX but I'm worried that the neck will be too thick. I love that it's swamp ash too. But the Hellraiser Hybrid with the compound radius is definitely growing on me too. That trans black is pure sex.


----------



## Doombreed

Lorcan Ward said:


> Last year they wouldn't let anyone play the USA models. I only got to play one for about 30 seconds because I showed one of the guys a pic of my Masterworks Sunset and got talking about the USA workshop.



Boh, well if that isn't a kick in the pants. How are people meant to talk about them and build a bit of hype if barely anyone knows what they play like?

I mean the Masterwork stuff I can understand, but the regular USA production...


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Doombreed said:


> Boh, well if that isn't a kick in the pants. How are people meant to talk about them and build a bit of hype if barely anyone knows what they play like?
> 
> I mean the Masterwork stuff I can understand, but the regular USA production...



Yeah it was odd. I think that guitar was already bought by a dealer though. hopefully they have some actual show guitars with them but if you don't play you won't know. I was very interested in the guitar but I didn't get to gauge it properly with the 30 seconds of playtime. Now its in the back of a warehouse waiting for someone to buy it on a whim.

Ibanez had an M80 and Abasi sig at their stand while Vik had all his guitars out for anyone to play. All much more expensive than the production range.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

I finally got my Hellraiser Hybrid Tempest in the other day. I was going to do an NGD thread, but I decided against it because I sent it back in exchange for the C-1 version. But, that doesn't mean it's not a fantastic instrument. In fact, I was really impressed. The way they finished the neck and the general carve were very comfortable and there was nothing at all wrong with the finish. But this was the first time I had gotten anything that deviated from my usual 24-fretted superstrat and it just felt off. Here are some pix anyway. I took them with a potato.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


Is it me or does the new Solo shape look a lot less awesome now, seeing it up close.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I blame the angle. Makes the upper bout bulgy as ..... 

Also, Sweetwater seems to have gotten a shit-ton of new stuff in with pictures.







Even though it's currently black only, the Stealth C7 looks nice. 

EDIT: And I'm SO glad they ditched the quilt top on the Damien Elites. The flame on the new ones actually... look really nice.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

I'm gonna check out some of those pics and yeah the stealth C7 is  worthy.


----------



## Zado

Captain Butterscotch said:


> I finally got my Hellraiser Hybrid Tempest in the other day. I was going to do an NGD thread, but I decided against it because I sent it back in exchange for the C-1 version. But, that doesn't mean it's not a fantastic instrument. In fact, I was really impressed. The way they finished the neck and the general carve were very comfortable and there was nothing at all wrong with the finish. But this was the first time I had gotten anything that deviated from my usual 24-fretted superstrat and it just felt off. Here are some pix anyway. I took them with a potato.


It looked fantastic


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Loomis with the C9 at Musikmesse. Also...



> We are going to have to get him to do a video demo with this one, as it would be amazing to see what Jeff's magic mitts could do on 9!


----------



## Zado

Schecter Johnny Christ Signature Bass - Thomann Italia


this bass will sell like bread here in europe,I know that.Cheesy inlay,weird headstock for more than 1500.Killer deal


----------



## Zado

Looks great!!!


----------



## Blackheim

Blackheim said:


> I am not a Schecter fan by any means, but they just stepped up their game:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted a sixxer so hard!



Anyone got one of these yet? I want to hear feedback from 'em. I got neg repped for that post too 
_"Thanks for making it clear you're not a schecter fan. Keep playing your ibanez and ernie balls you little progressive snob wannabee."_


----------



## Zado

You little progressive snob


----------



## Chrisjd

Blackheim said:


> Anyone got one of these yet? I want to hear feedback from 'em. I got neg repped for that post too
> _"Thanks for making it clear you're not a schecter fan. Keep playing your ibanez and ernie balls you little progressive snob wannabee."_



LOL. the ibanez guys drove my rep into the ground. They really are little progressive snob wannabees though...


----------



## Zado

Some fun from the old EU

Schecter Stealth C-1 SS 2014 - Thomann Italia


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Zado said:


> Some fun from the old EU
> 
> Schecter Stealth C-1 SS 2014 - Thomann Italia



Schecter C-1 Stealth Series
EU-679&#8364;
USA-499$/360&#8364;

That's what I call an absolute STEAL. Not even the same price, but it really needs to almost double price here in EU?? REALLY??
Uhh


----------



## Zado

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> Schecter C-1 Stealth Series
> EU-679&#8364;
> USA-499$/360&#8364;
> 
> That's what I call an absolute STEAL. Not even the same price, but it really needs to almost double price here in EU?? REALLY??
> Uhh



Totally this.

What makes me feel a lil better is that they will hardly sell one.Then,maybe,price will drop,in in their interest.


----------



## Blackheim

Zado said:


> You little progressive snob




You forgot the "wannabe"!


----------



## Nlelith

And Schecter Banshee 6 Passive 2014 on thomann costs 915 EUR (and this is without VAT). Not buying it from them. I'll just order one from that England store mentioned some time ago in this thread.


----------



## chopeth

Nlelith said:


> And Schecter Banshee 6 Passive 2014 on thomann costs 915 EUR (and this is without VAT). Not buying it from them. I'll just order one from that England store mentioned some time ago in this thread.



A friend has just received a 2014 7 banshee from amazon.com for 769


----------



## chopeth85

i have bought, like some kind of release offer, the 8s lefty passive model from amazon.com only for 641 euros ( vat, taxes and shipping inc )


----------



## Nlelith

Chopeth, amazon doesn't ship to my country. Buying on amazon through freight-forwarders will cost around as much as buying from UK.

chopeth85, lucky you...


----------



## Zado

Tons of stuff I'd buy right now


----------



## mnemonic

Damn those schecter strats are so nice.


----------



## Zado

Guitarguitar has many US made schecs,you should consider yourself lucky


----------



## Zhysick

Well... looking at the prices in EU for those guitars and knowing that for the Canary Islands (considered as a NON EU zone while we are spanish...) I finally decided in buying an Agile 82728... also the fanned fret will fit me better so... this is my last look at these beauties...

For my spanish friends:

Chopeth y Chopeth85 (mira que haber dos Chopeth en guitarristas y aquí también...) en un par de semanas preparaos para ver una 8 cuerdas y multiescala en nuestro foro español... si ya nos ponen verdes por usar más de 6 cuerdas con la multiescala voy a ser algo así como el enviado del demonio jajajajajajajaja!!!


----------



## Zado

it's sad to hear that prices do smash our GAS into pieces like that.I mean,it's ok if that happens with very exclusive custom stuff,but with guitars so affordable for certain players living in the right place and so expensive for other ones...dunno,makes me feel just bad


----------



## chopeth

Zhysick said:


> Well... looking at the prices in EU for those guitars and knowing that for the Canary Islands (considered as a NON EU zone while we are spanish...) I finally decided in buying an Agile 82728... also the fanned fret will fit me better so... this is my last look at these beauties...
> 
> For my spanish friends:
> 
> Chopeth y Chopeth85 (mira que haber dos Chopeth en guitarristas y aquí también...) en un par de semanas preparaos para ver una 8 cuerdas y multiescala en nuestro foro español... si ya nos ponen verdes por usar más de 6 cuerdas con la multiescala voy a ser algo así como el enviado del demonio jajajajajajajaja!!!



Eager to see the pics, you lucky bastard!! 

En el otro foro me cambié de nombre porque reconocí que el compañero se había registrado antes, pero en este se ve que empecé yo antes, asi que...


----------



## Alex6534

This is what I don't get, the new JL-7 is about £190/$300 cheaper than the KM-7 over here in the UK! 

Schecter JL-7 Jeff Loomis 7-String Guitar in Vampyre Red Satin | Andertons

Schecter KM-7 Keith Merrow Trans White Satin - Merchant City Music

No brainer for me....


----------



## Zado

Alex6534 said:


> This is what I don't get, the new JL-7 is about £190/$300 cheaper than the KM-7 over here in the UK!
> 
> Schecter JL-7 Jeff Loomis 7-String Guitar in Vampyre Red Satin | Andertons
> 
> Schecter KM-7 Keith Merrow Trans White Satin - Merchant City Music
> 
> No brainer for me....


Probably due to the finish,which is supposed to be rather difficult to be made...Jusy my idea.


Also,don't worry

Schecter Jeff Loomis JL7 GB 2014 - Thomann Italia

Schecter Keith Merrow KM-7 TWS - Thomann Italia


Thomann makes it even more st00pid.I'm no surprised.

Oh and please notice that the RRP/MSRP on the Loomis is smaller than the KM-7.Yeah,doesn't just make sense.


----------



## Mattykoda

Just ordered my JL-7 in vampyre red. So stoked cant wait for it to get here!


----------



## Alex6534

Zado said:


> Probably due to the finish,which is supposed to be rather difficult to be made...Jusy my idea.
> 
> 
> Also,don't worry
> 
> Schecter Jeff Loomis JL7 GB 2014 - Thomann Italia
> 
> Schecter Keith Merrow KM-7 TWS - Thomann Italia
> 
> 
> Thomann makes it even more st00pid.I'm no surprised.
> 
> Oh and please notice that the RRP/MSRP on the Loomis is smaller than the KM-7.Yeah,doesn't just make sense.



Okay, dafuq are Thomann smoking?! That's insane bud, it's the same for the majority of imported instruments in the EU though, also the amount of guitars we don't even see is unreal.


----------



## Nlelith

Thomann sets unreal prices... and none of UK shops ship to my country...  Looks like ordering in US will be the cheapest and fastest way to get one.


----------



## aneurysm

Zado said:


> Probably due to the finish,which is supposed to be rather difficult to be made...Jusy my idea.
> 
> 
> Also,don't worry
> 
> Schecter Jeff Loomis JL7 GB 2014 - Thomann Italia
> 
> Schecter Keith Merrow KM-7 TWS - Thomann Italia
> 
> 
> Thomann makes it even more st00pid.I'm no surprised.
> 
> Oh and please notice that the RRP/MSRP on the Loomis is smaller than the KM-7.Yeah,doesn't just make sense.



That is a darned Cheek, if you will pardon my saying so !


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Thats a crazy price for Thomann. Someone there is cutting a big profit for themselves.


----------



## Zado

Yep,no idea of what's happening,but sure it's weird.Thomann has never been a cheap dealer,but this is way too much. I hope prices won't be that high here too,cause 1300&#8364; is more than a regular worker's monthly salary,and I doubt someone would spend such amount of money on a korean guitar without "Ibanez" label on the headstock,no matter how good it is. If schecter want to be competitive in Europe too,this is definitely the worst possible way.


----------



## Psionic

The fault is less on Thomann´s side then on the side of the Schecter distributor for Germany.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I know people don't like the Hellraiser guitars, but apparently the 6-string (C-1 and C-1FR) in purple is becoming a standard option instead of a special edition.


----------



## Zado

Bye guys,going to ask Thomann if they need a slave


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's like a hybrid between a Les Paul Jr, Les Paul Deluxe, Solo, and an ESP Eclipse. 




I wants it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Configurator

For those interested. It's not extremely detailed, though. As predicted, it's just some semi-custom stuff for the USA production models.

With that said...


----------



## mnemonic

Theres hardly any custom options, its pretty much choose a color, and choose your pickups. 

That being said, if they made a seven string version of this, I would be soooo happy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

> the HELLRAISER EXTREME-7 .... more to come on this one tomorrow!


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>




Looks abnormally outstanding.And that's just the hs


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Here's my take, that's too rich for my blood, but it looks awesome nonetheless.


----------



## Zado

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Here's my take, that's too rich for my blood, but it looks awesome nonetheless.



This would sell for 2600$ at worst,I'd think about it


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

Where can I find this page?


----------



## Zado

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/267222-schecter-custom-shop-virtual-builder.html

make sure to post something beautiful


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

Thanks a lot Zado


----------



## Zado

No problem man!


I wish Mr Ciravolo answered my mail(sent a couple o weeks ago) about the Poland signature,but maybe after all EU price complains here I guess we are no pals anymore


----------



## Surveyor 777

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



I will be waiting for this. I need to know what these look like so I know if I'm buying one of these or the Loomis. I hope they have the maple-boarded version like the six-string model.


----------



## Zado

Surveyor 777 said:


> I will be waiting for this. I need to know what these look like so I know if I'm buying one of these or the Loomis. I hope they have the maple-boarded version like the six-string model.




the 7 string version will come,for this year at least, with crimson red burst satin finish and either maple and ebony fb


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh shit the maple board wikk be available? Aw yis.

Just need a tobaccoburst one and were set.


----------



## Surveyor 777

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh shit the maple board wikk be available? Aw yis.
> 
> Just need a tobaccoburst one and were set.



Yeah, the tobaccoburst one is the one I'd be interested in. The crimson red burst is nice - I just prefer the other finish.

Maple board, of course.


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

I just got word from Amazon that my heavily discounted JL-7 Fr VRS will ship today. It's actually right on time since I was about to send my Banshee passive 7 back today. It was a great playing and sounding axe it's just the QC was lacking massively.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Guys...






plshalp


----------



## Zado

I have to admit those look rather great...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm still standing by my want of tobaccoburst.


----------



## Triple-J

The finish on the Hellraiser extreme is incredible I love the matte look that it has and wish they'd use it on some more models plus adding this to the 2014 lineup has really given them a good balance of Hipshot/Floyd/Tonepro bridges unlike Schecter's past lineups which were mostly 7's with Tonepros bridges.


----------



## Zado

I wish it was a lil more trasparent


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^Gotta love variety.


----------



## Triple-J

Matte finishes tend to be hard to photograph and come out looking flat and non transparent in photos so I imagine that rather like other models such as the KM-7 the Hellraiser extreme will look a little different in person.


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

I love how a lot of the newer model Schecter set neck guitars have better high fret access than the neck thru's. Also how about if you make a 7 string version of a guitar that had a trem option I would think that option would carry over. Especially the Banshee where Floyd Rose was the only bridge option.


----------



## cardinal

That's cool. If it was that tobacco-ish sunburst, I'd be in danger of buying one, even with that inlay.


----------



## CRaul87

Those Extreme 7s are Godlike! DAMN!
Waiting for a FR version to come out though...
Would be nice if they threw in some SS frets now that they started using them on the KM and JL


----------



## AndruwX

Love me.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Going to add to some of the previous Nikki Stringfield stuff. Looks like she just got a one-off Avenger for herself. Congrats to her:


----------



## Zado

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Going to add to some of the previous Nikki Stringfield stuff. Looks like she just got a one-off Avenger for herself. Congrats to her:



Let's see...quilted instead of flamed,custom truss rod cover,green 4+2 hs,custom inlays...boobies will conquer the world


----------



## xCaptainx

Received my Schecters recently. 

LOVE the Banshee!


----------



## Zado

Loving that tempest even more


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

xCaptainx said:


> Received my Schecters recently.



Things with BC Rich didn't work out? 

Nonetheless, awesome choices.


----------



## Skullet

Just got confirmation from schecter saying the km6 will be out in october


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

Just got my 2014 JL-7 Fr. Literally the fastest guitar I ever played.


----------



## Zado

Glad to hear that and can't wait to try one!







ok sometimes korean quilted veneers look better than the real deal


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Not sure if I should put this on the USA production thread or this one...

I'll just go with this one. 



> USA Production AVENGER proto movin' along ....


----------



## NeglectedField

xCaptainx said:


> Received my Schecters recently.
> 
> LOVE the Banshee!



I would welcome more pics of that Banshee!


----------



## Black Mamba

Schecter Custom Shop Tour


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

Waiting for a USA PRODUCTION 7 model with a maple board and OFR option.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USA PRODUCTION MODELS : California Custom Pro Metallic Purple
USA PRODUCTION MODELS : Sunset Custom FR Electric Magenta
USA PRODUCTION MODELS : Sunset Custom Trans Sky Blue

These can be ordered with a maple board and OFR.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USA PRODUCTION MODELS : California Custom Pro Metallic Purple
USA PRODUCTION MODELS : Sunset Custom FR Electric Magenta
USA PRODUCTION MODELS : Sunset Custom Trans Sky Blue

These can be ordered with a maple board and OFR.


----------



## Zado

Yeah,that's called FR Custom Pro,a MIG low profile FR.Sounds great!

also



> Custom Options
> QUILTED MAPLE WITH SWAMP ASH BODY &#8226; GOLD HARDWARE &#8226; MACASSAR EBONY OR PAU FERRO FRETBOARD





> MACASSAR EBONY OR PAU FERRO FRETBOARD






> OR PAU FERRO





> *OR*



I mean



> *PAU FERRO*


----------



## BigPhi84

Zado said:


> Yeah,that's called FR Custom Pro,a MIG low profile FR.Sounds great!




Made in Germany? FANTASTIC!


----------



## Zado

BigPhi84 said:


> Made in Germany? FANTASTIC!



Yep!




By Korean guys









jk


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

CADAVERTOUCHER said:


> Waiting for a USA PRODUCTION model with a maple board and OFR option.



Sorry I meant to put 7 string please forgive me


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

Me only play 7s


----------



## Zado

*shivers*


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Am I seeing things or does that pickup spacing look like 24 frets?

EDIT: Nevermind. It's a 7-string Masterworks Strat.


----------



## Zado

Said to be an "S series"! Last one I saw was dated 1997 in a catalog.Seems to be "an hand rubbed oil traditional"


----------



## Surveyor 777

I don't know if I'm completely blind that I missed this previously, but I was just on the Schecter site & saw that there is a Loomis model with a Sustainiac already installed in the neck position. Has this been out for a while already?

It appears to have all the specs as the "new" model (SS frets, swamp ash, new EMG bridge pickup, etc.) so I'm assuming it's new.

The only bad thing for me is it comes in that custom "JL" Jeff Loomis graphic artwork on the body & headstock. Not my cup of tea. I saw that artwork before on a Loomis model but it was the "older" model.

If this came in the two colors they offer for the regular model I'd buy this instead of the normal one. 

Zado - you have any insight into this? Can you hint to Schecter to offer this in regular colors?


----------



## Surveyor 777

This is it:


----------



## Zado

Surveyor 777 said:


> .
> 
> Zado - you have any insight into this? Can you hint to Schecter to offer this in regular colors?



I like the guitar,really!The graphic is not bat at all to me! I'd gladly suggest schecter,but Ciravolo seems somehow angry with me


----------



## Surveyor 777

Zado said:


> I like the guitar,really!The graphic is not bat at all to me! I'd gladly suggest schecter,but Ciravolo seems somehow angry with me




No, no - don't get in trouble on my behalf. I just thought you had some inside information from Schecter & would know why this model only came with that one particular finish.

It isn't bad looking, it's just that I like the more subdued-looking finish of the VRS model. This graphic is just too bold for my tastes.

I'll probably still wind up getting the standard JL7-FR in VRS, but it would have been even better to get that with the Sustainiac.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Surveyor 777 said:


> I don't know if I'm completely blind that I missed this previously, but I was just on the Schecter site & saw that there is a Loomis model with a Sustainiac already installed in the neck position. Has this been out for a while already?
> 
> It appears to have all the specs as the "new" model (SS frets, swamp ash, new EMG bridge pickup, etc.) so I'm assuming it's new.
> 
> ...



Link:Artist Models : Jeff Loomis JL-7 FR S

I actually like this one quite a bit, I haven't seen it (w/ the new specs) until you posted about it. Thanx!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

CADAVERTOUCHER said:


> Sorry I meant to put 7 string please forgive me



You would need to go for a Masterworks build to get those options. I've spoken with the CS a few times and they don't have much plans for 7 strings this year.


----------



## Zado

Surveyor 777 said:


> No, no - don't get in trouble on my behalf. I just thought you had some inside information from Schecter & would know why this model only came with that one particular finish.
> 
> It isn't bad looking, it's just that I like the more subdued-looking finish of the VRS model. This graphic is just too bold for my tastes.
> 
> I'll probably still wind up getting the standard JL7-FR in VRS, but it would have been even better to get that with the Sustainiac.



No infos mate,sorry  I asked for the Poland Sign,but no replies...











And for your diamond series gas




Pretty hard gassing me.Zebra pickups make everything look SO 80....


----------



## MetalBuddah

So...this will be here within a week. To my knowledge, this is an unreleased color for the passive version of the Banshee 7.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

MetalBuddah said:


> So...this will be here within a week. To my knowledge, this is an unreleased color for the passive version of the Banshee 7.
> 
> OMG! Where did you get this? You're right, the purple banshee 7 is only in active. They must have done a small run with passives?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Prototype.


----------



## MetalBuddah

AkiraSpectrum said:


> OMG! Where did you get this? You're right, the purple banshee 7 is only in active. They must have done a small run with passives?





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Prototype.



It is inded a prototype! A prototype I found on Ebay for $699  

I had to have it because:
1. Purple finish
2. Unique 
3. Schecter master race
4. Awesome deal
5. Great specs

This will be getting a very thorough review and will eventually get some action in a video that I am reshooting for my solo album  Might also make a JamUp Pro demo video with it too.


----------



## Nlelith

Nice score! That guitar looks great...


----------



## chopeth

MetalBuddah said:


>



What's the problem with Schecter and cover truss plates? It happened the same with my SLS C-7


----------



## Zado




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Is that a Masterworks or a USA production?


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Is that a Masterworks or a USA production?



US Prod.


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

Looks like they decided to use the all access neck joint on that Tempest instead if that redonk gimpson syle


----------



## break

MetalBuddah said:


> So...this will be here within a week. To my knowledge, this is an unreleased color for the passive version of the Banshee 7.
> <Snip>


Damn you! 

I had spent the last 4 weeks trying to convince the seller to ship it to me in Australia.... late last week he was finally warming up to the idea and getting a quote.

 

Awesome guitar choice either way


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Zado said:


>



Ahw, I was hoping it was the grain of an ash back, but then I realised it was the reflection from the ceiling.


----------



## celticelk

Zado said:


> And for your diamond series gas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty hard gassing me.Zebra pickups make everything look SO 80....



7-string version, please. I'll take two.

Late to the thread - is this from Messe?


----------



## Zado

celticelk said:


> 7-string version, please. I'll take two.
> 
> Late to the thread - is this from Messe?



Mmm no idea really


I want a natural PT with creme rings and zebra pups....


----------



## MetalBuddah

break said:


> Damn you!
> 
> I had spent the last 4 weeks trying to convince the seller to ship it to me in Australia.... late last week he was finally warming up to the idea and getting a quote.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome guitar choice either way



Hahaha sorry man 

Thank you though! I am soooo pumped for this guitar. It will be a nice replacement for my RGD7421


----------



## Progbusters

Hi I'm new. I think I want the new Schecter Blackjack A7


----------



## Church2224

I have ordered a USA Production Schecter Sunset Custom in Sky Blue burst, I will report on it's quality once it comes in.


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> I have ordered a USA Production Schecter Sunset Custom in Sky Blue burst, I will report on it's quality once it comes in.



If that will be the best guitar you've ever played,I'll reconsider my decision of going partscaster for the next guitar and take a traditional


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> US Prod.


----------



## break

MetalBuddah said:


> Hahaha sorry man
> 
> Thank you though! I am soooo pumped for this guitar. It will be a nice replacement for my RGD7421


All good, glad to hear it went to someone who will appreciate it  

Would be keen to hear it once you've got it!


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

Zado said:


>



I keep popping back into this thread just to drool over this


----------



## RustInPeace

Anyone played a Hellraiser Hybrid 7 yet? Thinking of ordering one..


----------



## Zado

more detailed detailz


----------



## Black Mamba

Hey Zado, where'd you find those pics? I don't see them on Schecter's facebook or anything.


----------



## Zado

https://www.facebook.com/HolidayMusichk?fref=ts


you will love this shop


----------



## Black Mamba

^ Thanks dude!


----------



## Zado

No problem man,glad to share!


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Zado said:


> https://www.facebook.com/HolidayMusichk?fref=ts
> 
> 
> you will love this shop



Awesome page, it's like a Japanese Schecter fb page  They even have Sat. girl photos  But seriously, tons of amazing guitar pics. Thanx Zado


----------



## Triple-J

So I know this has been posted earlier in the thread but it's not a one off for Jeff Loomis anymore it's a production model!


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Not really, only 50 will be produced worldwide, and it's a special order via authorized dealers. 

There is a separate thread on this model, here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/268486-loomis-sustainer.html


----------



## iloki

If only they would do a KM-7FR... I suppose I'll just have to 'settle' for a JL-7FR lol 
It's so hard to find a guitar with extended scale, a trem, and passive pickup routes.. and Shecter makes the best options at that $1000 price point, hands down. The nearest Ibanez is a 2127z, there's the Guerilla MSR-7 27, or the Carvin DC7X.


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

Just noticed Drum City Guitarland is getting a Black satin Hellraiser C-9.


----------



## Zado




----------



## celticelk

Zado said:


>



Is that...an 8-string claro walnut PT?

DAMN


----------



## Zado

Yep,totally MASSIVE


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Zado said:


>





I thought that was Koa at first. It looks insane!!!!


----------



## Zado

New USA model incoming




Set neck PT prototype


----------



## Black Mamba

^ Awesome!  Hopefully there will be a Floyd option!


----------



## Church2224

Oh I wonder whose USA Shecter this is....


Hint this one is mine. They are sending me pictures of it and keeping me updated throughout the process. What a sweet company.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Floyd Rose and H-S-H?

You have my interests.


----------



## Church2224

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Floyd Rose and H-S-H?
> 
> You have my interests.



Oh yessir! I cannot wait for this bad boy to come in. I am already speccing out #2


----------



## Black Mamba

^ Can't wait for the NGD! What is the wait time for a USA Schecter?


----------



## Church2224

Black Mamba said:


> ^ Can't wait for the NGD! What is the wait time for a USA Schecter?



Nick told me 3-4 Months, so I am expecting it in July/ August.


----------



## Black Mamba

Church2224 said:


> Nick told me 3-4 Months, so I am expecting it in July/ August.



Awesome dude!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I spy a true SG clone.

EDIT: Another PT USA Production in the works. looks like they're using the 3x3 headstock.


----------



## Stan P

jeleopard said:


> 80s shred guitars <3




I am very interested in 80s Schecter Strategy guitars. Do you know where they were made? Japan or Korea?? 

Any info is appreciated! 

Stan


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Assembled in Texas, neck and body made by ESP, hardware and pickups by Schaller.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Schecter DIAMOND SERIES Limited SIGNATURE SERIES JEFF LOOMIS JL-7FR-S Sustainiac w/ Graphic 2014 7-String Electric Guitar
For those interested, the JL-7FR is now available.


----------



## Zado

BAM


----------



## Black Mamba

^ That PT looks amazing!


----------



## Zado

take this too!


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

Fretless 6 string FTW


----------



## Church2224

Oh yeah I bought another USA Schecter, a Black PT with two hum buckers.


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> Oh yeah I bought another USA Schecter, a Black PT with two hum buckers.



Ok I am gettin a lil jealous now


----------



## BigPhi84

So, not to derail the thread, but I'm curious as to why there's such a big price discrepancy between the USA Production Schecters and the USA Production ESP guitars. Same parent company, same Custom Shop location (from what I've read), similar features, etc. I'm not so knocking on ESP's price structure as I'm praising Schecter for offering what they do at a great price! It almost feels as if we're stealing from them. If I wasn't such an Ibanez hoarder, I'd definitely pick one of these up!


----------



## Zado

BigPhi84 said:


> So, not to derail the thread, but I'm curious as to why there's such a big price discrepancy between the USA Production Schecters and the USA Production ESP guitars. Same parent company, same Custom Shop location (from what I've read), similar features, etc. I'm not so knocking on ESP's price structure as I'm praising Schecter for offering what they do at a great price! It almost feels as if we're stealing from them. If I wasn't such an Ibanez hoarder, I'd definitely pick one of these up!



ESP USA guitars are comparable to Schecter Masterbuild section I guess...handmade,with super woods and stuff like that..I guess


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

I don't think this is a repost. Sorry if it is.

Now, I could get into this:

HELLRAISER SOLO-6 E/A


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

^ That's an older model.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yup, Was released in 2009 or 2010 I think.


----------



## Zado

reminds me some of knaggs stuff.Which is good.


----------



## Black Mamba

That Black Violet 7 is godly.


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

Here's my Schecter 7s. 2014 models included


----------



## Surveyor 777

CADAVERTOUCHER said:


> Here's my Schecter 7s. 2014 models included



Either you suck or you win - I'm not sure which. Either way, I'm jealous.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

CADAVERTOUCHER said:


> Here's my Schecter 7s. 2014 models included



Wow! Sick collection. 

You sir have to a review between all those different Schecter models


----------



## Black Mamba

New models have been added to the configurator:


----------



## Zado

^ my social life has just met its decline


----------



## Black Mamba

Zado said:


> ^ my social life has just met its decline


----------



## Zado

and my money is in danger too


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


>


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Are you guys sure you didn't bring the Schecter site down with all these mock-ups  It's been down since yesterday, at least. Their FB page says they're having problems with the hosting company?!!


----------



## TremontiFan16

Yeah,apparently it got hacked.
Schecter stepped up big time in 2014 .
The km-7,jl-7, and the hybrids are just freaking sexy


----------



## ittoa666

Uh....well...I guess I'll be working a lot of hours soon for that sunset II.


----------



## Naxxpipe

I need the purple Bashee 7. Anyone want to buy a kidney? or maybe a testicle? I'll trade both for a Banshee.


----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## XeoFLCL

Black Mamba said:


>


Well, there go a couple million more potential minions.



When did schecter.. Take this amazing turn towards making things that just make me want to sell my kidney to obtain? That ....ing finish is just beautiful, and every superstrat they've announced this year has been amazing. Especially the Sunset Custom.. Usually, I'm a man that ....ing _despises_ gold hardware.. but they did it right.. oh so right.. So much desire.


----------



## Zado

Some other stuff






















































Honestly? I find pretty difficult to understand why people love Suhr guitars to death but show no interest in USA Schecs.Suhrs are great,but these ones are not that disgusting I guess....also,the configurator is pretty amazing.


----------



## albertc

When they originally announced these I thought I would like the sunset the most but I'm gasing super hard for a CET


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

That spalted Tempest


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

The web site is back, but I can't find the configurator, did Schecter take it offline?


----------



## sicnarf

It's offline for now: https://www.facebook.com/Schectercu...7460555344462/636908926399624/?type=1&theater

Looks like the website went down because of some issue within the configurator.


----------



## Zado

AxePalace haz things


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Exclusives : C-1 Special

Specs for those new GC/MF exclusive guitars. Seem to be somewhere between the Omen and the Stealth series. They're Indo-made.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Zado

Nekrobumps are bad,but this was so necessary


----------



## Les

oh that red... so nice.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

I'll take both the green and blue teles, thank you very much


----------



## Zado

sometimes veneers really shine


----------



## Chokey Chicken

Zado said:


> sometimes veneers really shine



That guitar is one of my favorites and I wish they made a bunch of them instead of just the one or two that they did. I think they only made one of the quilted reverse stock Avengers and she got it. If I'm not mistaken drum city guitar land sold it, and I was damn close to putting the order in myself. If I'm mistaken and they really did make a bunch, somebody should point me in it's direction because I want one pretty bad, and I'll sell my organs to buy one.


----------



## BigPhi84

Zado said:


> sometimes veneers really shine




Are we talking about the guitar?


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Zado said:


> sometimes veneers really shine



Nice ...and aside from a LOT  of distractions in that pic, I noticed she has long nails in her fretting hand, how can she play like that? I guess it must be a personal preference, in my case I can't tolerate even a little bit of fingernails in my fretting hand.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Prototype USA production Soloist in the finishing stages.
Dat green.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Zado said:


> sometimes veneers really shine


There is so much awesome in this pic.


----------



## Church2224

So my Sunset Custom Came in...


----------



## Church2224

And to Zado. Since I got this my Suhr GAS is completely gone


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

You can order it without inlays?


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> And to Zado. Since I got this my Suhr GAS is completely gone



I can totally understand why,it's a beauty  and if it plays as good as it looks,it's gonna be a monster,congrats mate


----------



## sicnarf

Dude, sweet! How does it play? What pickups did you get?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

An SG/RG hybrid with an awesome shade of purple.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> An SG/RG hybrid with an awesome shade of purple.



want.


----------



## albertc

They just uploaded this one. Beautiful


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's here.


----------



## Zado

Some more won't hurt


----------



## Church2224

When can I order one? I want one in the green but with no inlays!!


----------



## Zado

Mmmm maybe ordering thru a Schecter dealer like drumcity would be a good option


----------



## Church2224

Zado said:


> Mmmm maybe ordering thru a Schecter dealer like drumcity would be a good option



Sending a message to my dealer now.


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> Sending a message to my dealer now.



I'm gettin excited for you man!

oh btw the configurator is working again,goodbye life


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Who wanted the Banshee 7 FR?






And a natural Banshee 7 active








> Two new bitchin' Banshee 7-String Drum City GuitarLand Exclusives shipping out today!
> * BANSHEE-7FR in Antique Amber w/ Seymour Duncan Nazgul/Sentient combo
> * BANSHEE-7 IN Gloss Natural w/ EMG 707s
> Quantities limited, put your name on one now!


----------



## Zado

Thanks,I was afraid of nekrobumping the thread once again by my own 

The Antique looks spectacular!


Bonus!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> *epic pic*
> 
> An SG/RG hybrid with an awesome shade of purple.


This really, really needs to come out in a 7-string.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> An SG/RG hybrid with an awesome shade of purple.



Your taste in guitars is quite suspect, sir. That thing a ....ing abomination.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

CJLsky said:


> This really, really needs to come out in a 7-string.



Same to you, and no it doesn't.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

ShawnFjellstad said:


> Same to you, and no it doesn't.



There's a pretty good deal of people on here whose taste in guitars I don't agree with in the slightest, but I don't go around pointing it out to them...if they want to play a guitar that I wouldn't be caught dead with, that is their deal, and more power to them if that's what makes them happy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ShawnFjellstad said:


> Your taste in guitars is quite suspect, sir. That thing a ....ing abomination.



Who said I liked the shape? I liked the color. 

It in no way compares to the abomination that is the MM Majesty.


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

That amber banshee looks amazing but that natural banshee has a pretty lame top WTF


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Zado said:


> Thanks,I was afraid of nekrobumping the thread once again by my own
> 
> The Antique looks spectacular!
> 
> 
> Bonus!



I can't remember what band she plays in......saw her on Facebook.

But DAMN!!!!...WANT x10!!!!!!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

CJLsky said:


> There's a pretty good deal of people on here whose taste in guitars I don't agree with in the slightest, but I don't go around pointing it out to them...if they want to play a guitar that I wouldn't be caught dead with, that is their deal, and more power to them if that's what makes them happy.



Just a joke, sad kitten.


----------



## Forkface

Emperor Guillotine said:


> I can't remember what band she plays in......saw her on Facebook.
> 
> But DAMN!!!!...WANT x10!!!!!!



her name is nikki stringfield, and she plays (i think) with the Iron Maidens?

someone will correct me if im wrong


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Forkface said:


> her name is nikki stringfield, and she plays (i think) with the Iron Maidens?
> 
> someone will correct me if im wrong



Yes, she seems to be in the rotation of the Iron Maidens (female iron maiden tribute band) and is also in a band called Before The Mourning.


----------



## Fierce_Swe

That red one looks almost like an Ibanez (RG927). I wouldn't mind having it!!!


----------



## MetalBuddah

Um.....this is on Ebay right now. Banshee Elite. 6 strings but DAYUM.

Schecter Banshee 6 Elite Passive Electric Guitar in Amber Burst Set Neck Mint | eBay

















http://www.studiogears.com/scart/public/database/product/images_sets/pr107810img3.jpg


----------



## Adam Of Angels

That is the most alluring Schecter I have ever seen! short of a USA custom. If those are being released with SS frets, Schecter is bumping theirselves up so hard.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh my Jaysus, it actually is a thing. 



Schecter would be absolute ....ing idiots if they don't release that.


----------



## gunch

Damn thats hot


----------



## Zado

MetalBuddah said:


> Um.....this is on Ebay right now. Banshee Elite. 6 strings but DAYUM.
> 
> Schecter Banshee 6 Elite Passive Electric Guitar in Amber Burst Set Neck Mint | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.studiogears.com/scart/public/database/product/images_sets/pr107810img3.jpg


So they finally decided to make it.Ciravolo wasn't sure because of the price it would have eventually costed.


The original was had a slightly different back





but it's really cool anyway.


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

I like how the listing says set neck when its clearly a neck thru


----------



## Jake

Literally had to stop myself from clicking "buy it now" on that banshee elite and I'm not even a Schecter guy 

*must continue to save for Carvin build*


----------



## RadDadTV

Holy shit


----------



## capoeiraesp

I dunno how the average custom shop guitar builder is going to compete in years to come when stuff like this is coming out of Korea.


----------



## Zado

capoeiraesp said:


> I dunno how the average custom shop guitar builder is going to compete in years to come when stuff like this is coming out of Korea.



Consider the CS is offering very exclusive stuff compared to Diamond Series...for example Strats,80's Superstrats and Teles,essentially what I'm drooling over the most right now

Also,the price will be a relevant factor outside the US too...the KM is super expensive here,and considering how cool that banshee is on the parer,It'd probably reach 1300-1400&#8364; with ease.One could say "I'm savin 400-500&#8364; more and gettin a US made Schecter",and I really wouldn't be blaming anyone for saying that,a korean made guitar for that price (and with possible flaws asian instruments sometimes have) isn't really appealing for everyone.

Also,I've never tried a GJ2 by Grover Jackson,but if a US made guitar can be sold for 1500&#8364; here,it means that there's really something wrong with schecter pricing,somewhere in the chain.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Psionic

Zado said:


> Also,I've never tried a GJ2 by Grover Jackson,but if a US made guitar can be sold for 1500 here,it means that there's really something wrong with schecter pricing,somewhere in the chain.



In germany its the same distributor as music man, Musik Meyer they seem to be greedy bast*rds asking prices 1/3 higher than the actual dollar price but in euro...
I just wonder if they are not interested in actually selling some more guitars schecter and ebmm should really be looking for a new distributor for germany if they wanna sell some more...
Btw Schecter km-7 on the way to me from the US.
 Musik Meyer


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

From Schecter's FB page regarding the Banshee Elite:


> this is a Prototype of a BANSHEE ELITE model. A version of this model will be standard in 2015, though final specs are not solidified as of yet!



*EDIT:* Here is a screenshot


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Aww yeeees. 

I'd imagine it'll be in the same bracket as the Hellraiser Elite. Maybe slightly more expensive?


----------



## Zado

Ewwww if more expensive there's no way I could get one


----------



## Xaios

Yup, that Banshee Elite is a damn fine looking guitar.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Who wanted the Banshee 7 FR?



Oh shit son! Finally!

(Not that keen on the color actually, but it definitely has the right specs to be veeery tempting.)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

> We are proud to announce that we will be one of the select SCHECTER Custom Pickup Dealers. COMING SOON!



Christ almighty, FINALLY!

EDIT:


----------



## groverj3

Not gonna lie, in the past I didn't think much of Schecter. Ugly inlays, too much abalone, etc. However, these days the selection is MUCH more appealing!


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

groverj3 said:


> Not gonna lie, in the past I didn't think much of Schecter. Ugly inlays, too much abalone, etc. However, these days the selection is MUCH more appealing!


I know what you mean, I used to be strictly an Ibanez guy a couple years back & hated anything Schecter, but the stuff they're putting out this year is bad for my health, & wallet


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

And now the 2015 teases start.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Derp


----------



## Alice AKW

Hellraiser Hybrid Solo 6?

That thing looks sweeeeet


----------



## Zado

I need 57 of this


----------



## Electric Wizard

Ooh, natural back! My biggest fantasy for the banshee line is still putting the inline Sunset headstock on them. If they did that, I wouldn't want another super strat.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

If Schecter had a nice as hell inline stock [more angular/ 'metal'/less phallic] and they put it on the C1's....I'd literally never buy a guitar from any other company tbh.


----------



## Electric Wizard

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This one is pretty close to that.


Ugh, it would be mine if not for nit picking. Painted bolt-on necks are a huge pet peeve and ideally I'd rather have the regular banshee's woods. The shape just looks so right with that headstock though!


----------



## Zado

Schecter USA Custom Shop PT Red USED (s018) | Chicago Music Exchange

please someone buy this


or this
http://bulldoguitars.com/products/schecter-usa_14-06013


----------



## themalicenote

2014 : Hellraiser Hybrid C-7

They did away with the pickup rings on the c7 hybrid! Yessssss!


----------



## Cbutler

themalicenote said:


> 2014 : Hellraiser Hybrid C-7
> 
> They did away with the pickup rings on the c7 hybrid! Yessssss!



MMMMMMM


----------



## RustInPeace

I had the chance to play a Hellraiser Extreme C-1 today, compared it to a ibby premium 721RW and a new Washburn Parallaxe hardtail neck thru with emgs, as they were all around the same retail price ($800-900)

The C-1 absolutely destroyed the others.



That is all.


----------



## Zado

RustInPeace said:


> I had the chance to play a Hellraiser Extreme C-1 today, compared it to a ibby premium 721RW and a new Washburn Parallaxe hardtail neck thru with emgs, as they were all around the same retail price ($800-900)
> 
> The C-1 absolutely destroyed the others.
> 
> 
> 
> That is all.



Yep,the Extreme is seriously a great piece of gear,I was astonished when I played one.Super low action,scary playability and great sustain.EMGs sound particularly good there too


----------



## TOM4S

Did someone see the Gary Holt blood splatter? On the pictures the blood seems a bit dark and strange.


----------



## Zado

TOM4S said:


> Did someone see the Gary Holt blood splatter? On the pictures the blood seems a bit dark and strange.



Well blood gets darker when it dries


Solo -II Hybrid







And I'm gassing pretty hard for Victor's signature...I only wish it wasn't all blackSomething like this would help


----------



## TOM4S

Zado said:


> Well blood gets darker when it dries



It's not real blood


----------



## Zado

TOM4S said:


> It's not real blood



That's what you think!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh lord I think I&#39;m coming down with a case of the vapors - YouTube


----------



## Zado




----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

i have a strong need to own all 3 of those


----------



## Zado

Still,nobody buys them  custom shop quality,rather fair price,splendid look,and noone interested


----------



## ThtOthrPrsn

Gimme all 3!!!!


----------



## Church2224

And there goes my bank account...


----------



## Church2224

And Zado, I have two of them. I plan on buying more. 

I think the issue is not people are not buying them. I track a couple dealers and talk to others, these things sell and they are getting noticed. It is just they are not in the market for this forum.


----------



## Zhysick

Church2224 said:


> And Zado, I have two of them. I plan on buying more.
> 
> I think the issue is not people are not buying them. I track a couple dealers and talk to others, these things sell and they are getting noticed. It is just they are not in the market for this forum.



Aaaaaaaaaand mostly imposible to find them in Europe (and, in case you find one, abusive price tag...


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> And Zado, I have two of them. I plan on buying more.
> 
> I think the issue is not people are not buying them. I track a couple dealers and talk to others, these things sell and they are getting noticed. It is just they are not in the market for this forum.



You have all my respect for having them,you already now that  but,dunno,they are somehow similar to Suhr products and other kind of stuff usually quite popular here...maybe it's due to their being Schecters,no idea 


> Aaaaaaaaaand mostly imposible to find them in Europe (and, in case you find one, abusive price tag...



yeah this is fairly true.Guitarguitar sells them and it's awful to see that,while a GJ2 glendora,which in the US costs more or less like a Schecter Traditional, is sold for 1300-1400£,the Schecter is at best 1700£...no idea what are the troubles for Schec to sell stuff here with a more decent price,but no doubt they will have no market here for that kind of stuff.


----------



## Zhysick

Also it looks like it is ilegal to import Schecters directly from the states. At least Musicianfriend, Music123 and that web-stores don't sell them (at least to Spain...)

That's why I bought an Agile instead of a Banshee 8 a few months back...


----------



## Zado

Axepalace does the service I guess!


----------



## Zhysick

Ooooooops... 

Anyway, a bit late for me now...


----------



## Zado

Never too late to get a new guitar!


----------



## Zhysick

Yes, but it is not going to be a "standard straight scale"... now I am addicted to the multiscale thing.

Waiting for the fanned fret Banshee 8 27"-30"...


----------



## Zado

Mmmm I guess the fanned hellraiser is coming first,and I bet it's not too far!


----------



## Zhysick

Those strata look amazing... Hope to see soon a mass produced fanned fret guitar that is not Agile and since both brands builds in the same factory I cannot understand why is not a fanned fret Schecter out right now... But bolt-on please (that's why I am waiting for the Banshee)


----------



## Zado

2015 will be glorious.


----------



## Mattykoda

Love it how they are doing more of the natural finishes. 2015 will be a good year indeed!


----------



## albertc

Is that a natural Avenger? This may be the only guitar I ever need


----------



## Zado

A natural A-1 I believe....not 100% sure,but looks like it.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Holy....
Anyone got some spare pants?


----------



## Church2224

Zado said:


> Mmmm I guess the fanned hellraiser is coming first,and I bet it's not too far!



Which one is this? I love the look of it!


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Church2224 said:


> Which one is this? I love the look of it!



Might be an HSH Cali Custom Elite?


----------



## ThtOthrPrsn

Zado said:


>








MY LORD!!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

A USA Production version of this would be mighty tasty: Schecter USA CUSTOM SHOP MASTERWORKS PT-8 Figured Walnut top 2014 8-String Electric Guitar


----------



## Zado

TauSigmaNova said:


> Might be an HSH Cali Custom Elite?



Yep! California custom elite!

Schecter Custom Shop California Custom Elite Sunset Burst #14-06008 » World Guitars, Amps & Accessories



> A USA Production version of this would be mighty tasty: Schecter USA CUSTOM SHOP MASTERWORKS PT-8 Figured Walnut top 2014 8-String Electric Guitar


AFAIK a PT7 might be incoming as 2015 addition..so who knows!


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

Looks like ebony inside that 13 piece neck


----------



## Zado

Yep,and it's gonna be immense,I'm sure of that! It sucks that I probably won't be able to purchase a 2015 Schecter..or possibly any Schecter AT ALL.Considering how pricey the 2014 models have been here (1300-1400&#8364; for a KM-7 / JL-7) and the price increase on the 2014 series,plus the unstoppable euro suicide,the next one's gonna be a critical year.

Also,I'm saving for a CS strat,and I'd LOVE it being a Schecter,but a luthier near my hometown can build me a full custom for the price of a KM-7,and 500&#8364; less than a USA traditional,and seriously I'm not that wealthy to spend that amount of money lighlty..sorry for the complain guys,but this is just frustraiting


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Zado said:


> Yep,and it's gonna be immense,I'm sure of that! It sucks that I probably won't be able to purchase a 2015 Schecter..or possibly any Schecter AT ALL.Considering how pricey the 2014 models have been here (1300-1400&#8364; for a KM-7 / JL-7) and the price increase on the 2014 series,plus the unstoppable euro suicide,the next one's gonna be a critical year.
> 
> Also,I'm saving for a CS strat,and I'd LOVE it being a Schecter,but a luthier near my hometown can build me a full custom for the price of a KM-7,and 500&#8364; less than a USA traditional,and seriously I'm not that wealthy to spend that amount of money lighlty..sorry for the complain guys,but this is just frustraiting



Very critical, euro is so f.... up. I won't be able to purchase one too.
They are so pricey in Europe, for a C-1 Stealth almost double pricing in here.

Seeing that you are in Italy, could you tell me the name of the local luthier?
It could be interesting in the future.


----------



## Zado

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> Very critical, euro is so f.... up. I won't be able to purchase one too.
> They are so pricey in Europe, for a C-1 Stealth almost double pricing in here.
> 
> Seeing that you are in Italy, could you tell me the name of the local luthier?
> It could be interesting in the future.



What's even more disappointing is that Schecter pricing is overall higher here than some other brands which cost just as much in the US...no idea why,but not funny at all,whatever the reason might be.

The luthier is this one
Onirica Liuteria Vicenza
https://www.facebook.com/Oniricaguitars/timeline

well de brand is essentialy run by two guys,very very disposable and humble.They are not famous unlike other italian builders (Jacaranda,GNG,Manne,Paolini..),but they are really great,and their pricing is extremely interesting

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.704821346267364.1073741865.480758735340294&type=1

1500 for this nitro finished beauty is really a steal

and this one
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1418581791_e505ff91be4c49b0385e3793fdd73a4a

is just ubergreat.



That said,they've always worked as "hobbists",and since they've started their activity recently,they won't have to pay the huge taxes n duties till 2015,AFAIK...that's the reason for the low prices..So you better be fast

they have some instruments made for themself or friends on sale as used

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.646700288746137.1073741860.480758735340294&type=3

check em out too I'd buy the LP in a heartbeat if the shape wasn't SO weird


----------



## Zado

You guys must be crazy for not getting these


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Zado said:


>



That's how you do a pink burst, that Axe is so ....ing dope


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

Finally


----------



## Zado




----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

Dang, this thread has almost come full circle!

At what point does it simply become "New Schecter 2015 models and leaks"?


----------



## Zado

Blue1970Cutlass said:


> Dang, this thread has almost come full circle!
> 
> At what point does it simply become "New Schecter 2015 models and leaks"?



it does


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Bat inlays.  Without them it'd be right along the lines of something I'd get.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well I do like how it's cheaper than the RG9, has a longer scale, and comes with better pickups when compared to it.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well I do like how it's cheaper than the RG9, has a longer scale, and comes with better pickups when compared to it.



+1


----------



## TauSigmaNova

I have the 6 string version of that guitar and it's great. Solid MIK quality.

The bats aren't my favorite but if you just want a cheaper 9 stringer you'll get over the inlays. The binding and hardware are beautiful so it makes up for it.


----------



## celticelk

And yet, still no 7-string Tempest. C'mon, Schecter!


----------



## Zado

I'm pretty sure they are introducing a 7 stringed tempest somewhen in the next year


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Zado said:


> I'm pretty sure they are introducing a 7 stringed tempest somewhen in the next year









If this is true, then there's absolutely no question as to what my next 7 is gonna be...fingers crossed!


----------



## celticelk

Zado said:


> I'm pretty sure they are introducing a 7 stringed tempest somewhen in the next year



BRING. IT.

(Not that I need another guitar, but damn it, I need a 7-string Tempest.)


----------



## Zado

Meanwhile
Artist Models : Keith Merrow KM-6


----------



## Forkface

Zado said:


> Meanwhile
> Artist Models : Keith Merrow KM-6



25.5 scale. 
Disappointment fills my body.


----------



## Church2224

I am actually glad it is 25.5. Love 6s in that scale.


----------



## gunch

Forkface said:


> 25.5 scale.
> Disappointment fills my body.



Yeah it's not 24.75


----------



## Zado




----------



## Church2224

Those two are gorgeous. Schecter keeps on winning...


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I'm loving their Frog Blue finish.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

I sent an email about fanned fretboards on their products. Here's the relevant quote



> There have been talks around the office about doing a fanned fretboard on our 8 and 9-string models. We havent decided when/if we are going to offer it or not yet.





Who's up for an email campaign?


----------



## Zado

+1 here.


btw if someone of you wants a schec for a cheaper price

http://schecterguitars.com/outlet


----------



## Zado




----------



## celticelk

^^^ Stunning. Make that a 7 and I'll take two.


----------



## Zado

Schecter "special ops"


ugliest inlay so far


----------



## celticelk

^^^ Still better than the bats IMO.


----------



## rikomaru

celticelk said:


> And yet, still no 7-string Tempest. C'mon, Schecter!





Zado said:


> I'm pretty sure they are introducing a 7 stringed tempest somewhen in the next year



Wasn't there already a T7 when people apparently still hated Schecters?


----------



## Zado

celticelk said:


> ^^^ Still better than the bats IMO.



Eh,dunno...this is so "hey I'm a friggin cool kid n I luve pistolz tom clancy's my hero syngates rox"


> Wasn't there already a T7 when people apparently still hated Schecters?


I remember a proto,but nothing more than that


----------



## celticelk

rikomaru said:


> Wasn't there already a T7 when people apparently still hated Schecters?



Yeah, they made one in 1999-2000 or thereabouts, for one year. You can find a couple of threads for them if you search. I've seen one for sale in the last year, listed on Craigslist out in Portland. I'd definitely buy one if I could find it for a reasonable price as part of my ongoing Island of Misfit 7s project, but I'd be perfectly happy with a new one built to modern production standards, especially if I could get it with an ebony board.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> Schecter "special ops"
> 
> 
> ugliest inlay so far



Everything else about that guitar kicks ass, though. Awesome to see they're making more use of the beveled C-1 shape.


----------



## Allealex

Zado said:


> Schecter "special ops"
> 
> 
> ugliest inlay so far



I don't get it, that's one awesome guitar, why would you ruin that with that inlay?


----------



## Zado

kinda meh. I like the beveled shape though,if they made an high end c-1 with glossy finish and beveled top,it'd totally e all over it.


----------



## Triple-J

rikomaru said:


> Wasn't there already a T7 when people apparently still hated Schecters?



Tah-dah! 





A member here has one in this thread too. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/164164-schecter-t7s.html


----------



## celticelk

^^^ That's the one. They also came in black and walnut and...purple, I think. And they had actual stop bars for the TOMs! It really bugs me that most of the TOM 7s these days are string-through-body. (Schecter, I'm definitely looking at you.)


----------



## Quiet Coil

Zado said:


> Schecter "special ops"
> 
> 
> ugliest inlay so far


 

Holy RGD Batman! Not that that's in any way a bad thing, definitely prefer the contour of my RGD over the KM-7.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

As someone that loves the original EBMM Trucci shape, I'd take this over the RGD shape pretty easily. Would just like to see more variation in the models and maybe something slightly less black and inlay-y.


----------



## gunch

Zado said:


> Schecter "special ops"
> 
> 
> ugliest inlay so far



xXxMLG720faydeenoscopexXx


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> As someone that loves the original EBMM Trucci shape, I'd take this over the RGD shape pretty easily. Would just like to see more variation in the models and maybe something *slightly less black* and inlay-y.



Yeah,I've grown overly saturated with black,especially satin black.


----------



## celticelk

Zado said:


> Yeah,I've grown overly saturated with black,especially satin black.



If it's gotta be black, I'd prefer satin, but to quote my an influential fantasy novel of my youth: "wood's pretty enough, even for heavy metal."


----------



## Zado

What novel is that?


----------



## celticelk

Zado said:


> What novel is that?



Gael Baudino's _Gossamer Axe_. It's about a sixth-century Irish harper living in late-twentieth-century Denver, keeping herself magically young and trying to scheme a way to win her lover's release from the Fae bard who's held her captive for centuries. One of her harp students is a heavy metal bassist who takes her to an Yngwie Malmsteen concert, wherein she realizes the potential of neoclassical shred as a magical weapon and takes up guitar. Good times. =) If this is your cup of tea, I also highly recommend the acknowledged great work of rock-music-urban-fantasy of the '80s, Emma Bull's _War For the Oaks_, which is conveniently still in print.


----------



## Zado

Thanks man,gonna give em a look asap


----------



## Zado

Sin Quirin signature proto.





I dont really know the guy but one thing I know for sure: when you cant stand satin black guitars anymore and you clearly say it, Schecter will make more of them.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

^ He's from Ministry, but yeah the guitar looks pretty meh to me too.


----------



## Zado

They are quite famous afaik,but I never listened to them..are they any good?
Also I hope the inlay wont be utterly silly like the one in Holt or Syn signatures.Same for the graphic; I really cant figure out where Schecter got the idea that graphic guitars are cool. Flattus maximus and Jerry Horton didnt teach anything I guess


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Zado said:


> They are quite famous afaik,but I never listened to them..are they any good?


Depends, if you like industrial metal they might be to your liking. As far as some material of theirs to recommend I'd say Psalm 69 and The mind is a terrible thing to taste are great albums to check out.


----------



## celticelk

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Depends, if you like industrial metal they might be to your liking. As far as some material of theirs to recommend I'd say Psalm 69 and The mind is a terrible thing to taste are great albums to check out.



And _The Land of Rape and Honey_, which came in between. Not sure I'd bother with the rest.


----------



## Zado

Thanls guys,gonna give a listen to those!


Oh btw THIS is the way you make an outstanding signature.






Thank you Mr Poland for exceeding the expectations


-pasadena pickups btw-


----------



## sicnarf

RE: Lame signature guitars - they're sigs! The endorsed artist designs them to their picking, not everyone else's. Not really Schecter's fault.

That Solo-6 looks sweet.


----------



## Zado

Then I m wondering why schecter is the only brand that often makes silly signatures...never seen such a thing with esp or jackson or ibanez. Maybe schecter is really the only brand that gives full designing freedom to the artist.Which may be good or not..

They really need more original and cool signatures nowadays,like this one






Sort of deja vu




I m using the phone so I really cant see details.what is that decal?is the inlay cheesy?
oh btw this is how the Quirin sig will look like


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> They really need more original and cool signatures nowadays,like this one



That's the most unoriginal guitar I've ever seen. 

And I'm a Tommy Victor fanboy. 

The KM-7 and the Poltergeist are awesome examples of a unique guitar. That's just bland. 

Also, I'm PRETTY sure it's because Schecter gives more artistic freedom, while other brands probably do what's better to make a guitar sell.


----------



## Zado

Of course that's unoriginal,they produced the same model til a couple of years ago!I was being sarcastic


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Zado

San Andreas pups mh? Hope it wont be deadly pricey.


----------



## cardinal

Total Ibanez guy here (I've owned lots of Japanese RG7s, and have four right now). Played a new JL-7 a few days ago and it was awesome. Great feeling neck. Scale is more comfortable than the 27" 1077XL I had. EMG 57/66 combo sounded pretty nice. Very "chunky" but still had that "sizzle" that I hear with EMGs. Pretty nice guitar.


----------



## SeditiousDissent

Zado said:


> Then I m wondering why schecter is the only brand that often makes silly signatures...never seen such a thing with esp or jackson or ibanez. Maybe schecter is really the only brand that gives full designing freedom to the artist.Which may be good or not.




I don't know if you've seen some of the outrageous sigs that ESP releases for their Japanese artists, but they definitely stray MILES away from tradition. Some of the crazy ones are GAS worthy, while others are just insane. The MANA sig, for instance, just looks unplayable.


----------



## Zado

Yeah,but those are Japan only instruments,and we all know how crazy Japanese huys are I mean,there's no ESP signature worldwide avaiable that is to consider "fugly" imho


----------



## SeditiousDissent

You have an extremely valid point. I respectfully retract my previous statement.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Would be tons nicer without the racing stripes, IMO.

EDIT: Although I will admit, the blue one is quickly growing on me...


----------



## Pikka Bird

^I think the blue one is very cool. The other one should've been that Chevrolet shade of orange with the black stripes, though. Instant *schwing* if it had been so.

Also, is that Will Sasso in your new-ish avy?


----------



## Zado

Meh,I though I could start saving for my CS guitar,but this one looks so glorious I'll have to wait 


but I need a yellow with black PS and a sparkle green with white pinstripes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So I stumbled upon this...

Schecter Guitar Research Chris Howorth V-7 In This Moment Electric Guitar | GuitarCenter



> Schecter Guitar Research Chris Howorth V-7 In This Moment Electric Guitar *Metallic Gold*



No pics yet, though.


----------



## Zado

if it's someting like this




that it's gonna be very interesting!


----------



## Zado

When the real model comes out I guess a proper topic must be made,cause 99% of the users here are probably not even aware of what we've posted here so far


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I spy Schecter pickups.


----------



## Zado

Yep,Apos,but the guy who received that,a dealer,said the one in the catalog will hardly have CS pups...well,one can dream.


----------



## Pikka Bird

Matching headstock wood with non-matching finish? Weird...


----------



## Zado

Same as hellraiser extreme,I really like it honestly


----------



## Skullet

Zado said:


> When the real model comes out I guess a proper topic must be made,cause 99% of the users here are probably not even aware of what we've posted here so far



I need this ! Is this Custom shop or a new 15 production model ?


----------



## Zado

2015 production!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Now THIS I didn't see coming.






A C7 CLASSIC. 



> Here's a First Look at a very cool new Special Edition that will be hitting the stores by mid-November.
> The C-7 CLASSIC!
> This Trans Blue neck-thru-body 7 is loaded with with Seymour Duncan JB/Jazz humbuckers and a Hipshot Products Inc bridge.


----------



## Alice AKW

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Now THIS I didn't see coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A C7 CLASSIC.



HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG


----------



## celticelk

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Now THIS I didn't see coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A C7 CLASSIC.



With covered 7-string SD pickups? Are those going to be generally available from SD? Because DAMN.


----------



## TemjinStrife

Noooooo, why did they get rid of the TOMs? 

Glad to see the covered SD-7s though!


----------



## Zado

I like dis.Hoping to see the green one


----------



## DavidLopezJr

Are you ....ing serious? I called the Duncan Custom Shop two months ago asking for 7-string sized chrome covers -_-

Glad they finally got them though.


----------



## Triple-J

Totally stoked on the C-7 Classic and it's great to see a 7 from Schecter that's less "metal" and more "classic rock" looking, most of their original C-7's (1996-2001) came with hardtail bridges or Floyds so in a way this model is Schecter going back to their roots.


----------



## celticelk

Triple-J said:


> Totally stoked on the C-7 Classic and it's great to see a 7 from Schecter that's less "metal" and more "classic rock" looking, most of their original C-7's (1996-2001) came with hardtail bridges or Floyds so in a way this model is Schecter going back to their roots.



Yep. A 7-string Tempest would be super "classic rock" as well. With these pickups, Schecter? Please?


----------



## Blood Tempest

celticelk said:


> Yep. A 7-string Tempest would be super "classic rock" as well. With these pickups, Schecter? Please?



+1
Yes plz.


----------



## Zado

I second that ^


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

All I want from Schecter this year is a Solo 7 with the Solo II shape.


----------



## Zado

Purdy spescial ediscion


----------



## DredFul

Yes please


----------



## Zado




----------



## Alice AKW

NAMM 2015 have us like


----------



## Zado

I'd prostitue myself to see something like this














not gonna happen though


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

According to their FB, the Scorpion shape will be making a comeback.


----------



## Zado

this is gonna be sextastic.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^For anyone wondering, that's a Masterworks custom for Nick at the Axe Palace.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Been a Schecter fan boy since I was about 13 and it just keeps getting worse. Chasing that magic dragon down the GAS road...


----------



## Zado

For those actualy interested:

Jerry Horton's gear









He could have done a lil better with the new signature,some zebra pups and gold hardware would have helped a lot.That said,glad to see a tempest signature incoming.


Fret access on the first tempest is givin me nightmares though


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Solo looks like shit as always. 

The Tempests...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Dear Schecter,


Make a USA version of this, pretty please.

You might actually reel me in with one of those.


Sincerely, 

GMTim.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I agree. I'd love to see them expand their bass line with a P (like that Model T) and some 5-strings.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Tempest's are probably the coolest body shape ever.


----------



## Zado

I'm dying for this


----------



## Zado

Now the tempest's official




Pasadena pups 

Sin Quirin sig





not really a fan of evil-pseudo satanic-wicca-whathehellisthat thing,some may like it though


----------



## RiffRaff

From Schecter's Facebook. 




A sneak peek of one of the 2015 models & looks like it's one of the Banshee Elite models. Cool to see a sustainer on there!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Holy shit, did Horton finally release a sig that doesn't look like shit? 


...Although his older Tempest looked preeeeeeety sexy, save for the roach inlay.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I can definitely get into that Tempest! Now if only Jerry Horton could get way into 7-strings, and then have Schecter release that same model with one more string...a guy can dream, right?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

.

Ladies please
Contain your orgasms

EDIT: looks like it'll come stock with San Andreas pickups.


----------



## Zado

c8 deluxe,gonna be very cheap


----------



## Oreo-Tan

Zado said:


> c8 deluxe,gonna be very cheap



That gonna have a 28" scale? Because if not, that's NOT helping its case for beginners on eights even with the stock pickups.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Looks to be 28'', and I don't care about the scale length for once, DAT WHITE! 

EDIT: Yup, it's 28''. Only $350, too.  Eat your heart out, Ibanez!


----------



## JustMac

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> .
> 
> Ladies please
> Contain your orgasms
> 
> EDIT: looks like it'll come stock with San Andreas pickups.



That made me squeal. Is it coming to the EU?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Almost all Schecters seem to.


----------



## Triple-J

When Schecter launched the C-6 deluxe I remember a lot of people asked them on facebook if they were going to use that shape on other models so I'm glad to see the C-8 deluxe as it means they're listening to their audience.

One other thing I noticed about the C-8 deluxe is that the photos on Schecter's website make it look like it's an AANJ which has me really excited cause I've wanted Schecter to get rid of that huge block heel on their bolt on models for ages so I hope they've gone this way with their 2015 guitars and that there maybe a C-7 deluxe too.


----------



## Electric Wizard

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yup, it's 28''. Only $350, too.  Eat your heart out, Ibanez!


For real. 28", passive routes, hipshot-esque bridge, $350...
RIP RG8.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I said the same thing when they increased the scale length of their budget 8-strings to 28'', but I was wrong there. 

This could be different, though. Bridges that are even closer to Hipshots, passive pickups, and a beveled top. Not to mention matching headstock.


----------



## Zado

Chris Po(rn)land signature





And a great S-1


----------



## Jake

That C-8 probably will kill the RG8  I still love my RG8 though  not bad guitars at all. 

Still wanna know the price for the banshee elite


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spec-wise, it's definitely better. Quality-wise, probably on par, but it's $50 less. Seems like a winner, IMO, but Ibanez has their recognition here. 

...., now I want an 8-string again.  If Schecter releases some sub $600 26.5'' - 28'' baritones this year, I'm fuuuucked. 

Also, the Banshee Elite: I'm going to bet around $950 - $1000 for the 6-string fixed, $1000 - $1150 for the 6-string FR and 7-string fixed, and $1150 - $1200 for the 8-string fixed and 7-string FR.


----------



## Jake

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, the Banshee Elite: I'm going to bet around $950 - $1000 for the 6-string fixed, $1000 - $1150 for the 6-string FR and 7-string fixed, and $1150 - $1200 for the 8-string fixed and 7-string FR.


Pretty much my estimates as well. Which in that case I'll be going the used ESP Eclipse/RGA220z/RGT220a route yet again because my GAS for them is incurable and around the same price range


----------



## Zhysick

That white 8 string... holy cow! I want it! It's fvcking beautiful!!!!


----------



## Forkface

Zado said:


> Purdy spescial ediscion



THIS
I LITERALLY
CANT EVEN

whats the name of this model?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

I am definitely getting that white one. How could I NOT at that price and those specs?


----------



## Zado

Forkface said:


> THIS
> I LITERALLY
> CANT EVEN
> 
> whats the name of this model?



A-6 in vampire red satin!Should already be in stores!


----------



## Black Mamba

USA Avenger has been added to the Configurator:


----------



## Zado

seems like they kicked the california elite model out of the configurator..one of mi faves,ouch!


----------



## Church2224

The California Elite is still a production model though, just not on the configurator currently.


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> The California Elite is still a production model though, just not on the configurator currently.



Yay!great to hear that!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I love the guitar, but this is one of the rare times where pickup rings made me go 

EDIT: Aaaand it's kind of growing on me, but it needs chrome pickup rings.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Ahh damn...I was waiting for them to use this shape on a 7, and when they finally do, they put pickup rings on it.


----------



## Alice AKW

I'm genuinely confused about this. They made the 8 with a Hipshot-style bridge and direct mount pups, why would they make the 7 TOM and with Pickup Rings? I always thought 7 string hipshot type bridges were easier to come by and 7 string pickup rings weren't so common?


----------



## Zhysick

I think this is the first time an 8 string get the best part of the cake.

That 7 with TOM and pup-rings looks just bad


----------



## celticelk

Well, it's certainly in keeping with the "classic" C-7 aesthetic of the late '90s.


----------



## Zado

These will ease the pain










Price can be painful though


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Alice AKW said:


> I'm genuinely confused about this. They made the 8 with a Hipshot-style bridge and direct mount pups, why would they make the 7 TOM and with Pickup Rings? I always thought 7 string hipshot type bridges were easier to come by and 7 string pickup rings weren't so common?



7-string pickup rings are pretty common. And 7-string ToMs are also extremely common. 8-string ToM's, on the other hand, aren't, which is probably why they went for the Hipshot on the 8-string. 

The only budget guitar Schecter has with a Hipshot clone, to my knowledge, is the Damien Elite.

EDIT: Also, they released an FR version of the 6-string.

http://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/deluxe/c-6-fr-deluxe-802-detail


----------



## Zado

There's a party in my pants.


----------



## stevexc

so at what point does the "2014 Schecter" thread get abandoned and a 2015 thread get created?


----------



## Zalbu

More cheap baritone sevens are always a good thing in my book, but I'm just wondering if they're going to have the old chunky Schecter necks or if they're going to use the updated, slimmer ones.


----------



## Zado

stevexc said:


> so at what point does the "2014 Schecter" thread get abandoned and a 2015 thread get created?



Well we could just fix the title and change the OP message,you know,I ve started feeling attached to this topic


----------



## Alice AKW

Inb4 Schecter Superhypermegathread


----------



## indreku

Schecter have made so much improvement and more customer based guitars, that they deserve this megathread....hoping to see some new baritones in 2015


----------



## mnemonic

Alice AKW said:


> Inb4 Schecter Superhypermegathread



Moar liek 

***************~~~~~~~~~~~~Schecter Superhypermegathread~~~~~~~~~~~~~***************


----------



## hypotc

I'm really GAS'ing for a Schecter Banshee-7 Passive now. It has everything I need, plain and simple. Anyone here who has it?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Not a fan of the song, but dat Tempest.


----------



## Zado

Dat fret access!

oh btw,these guys rock
https://soundcloud.com/schecter-guitars/sets/apocalypse-calibrated-set


----------



## Zado

Good stuff















































Glad to see:

-S1 back
-More natural finishes
-Hellraiser hybrid with a different color(very horizon looking to me)
-A new banshee
-A gorgeous tempest


----------



## TauSigmaNova

That red H. hybrid... I need some of that in my life. That banshee elite up top too. Delicious.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That's not all of them...










An SLS C-8FR (probably old)
But the one I want... the Stealth Solo-II.

A STEALTH
SOLO 
II


----------



## Zado

Basically,unless other brands will produce 80's superstrat and give them for free to everyone,Schecter has already won it all,for 2015


oh please notice what would happen with that Hybrid in a blue finish





very reindeer indeed


----------



## Zado

http://www.boaterbarn.com/scart/public/database/product/images_sets/pr108138img6.jpg
Ok,not even free 80's superstrats will be enought now


----------



## Zado

Ok,not even free 80's superstrats will be enought now


----------



## cip 123

Any word on the stiletto coming back? saw they were asking people on the facebook page a couple months back.


----------



## Zado

cip 123 said:


> Any word on the stiletto coming back? saw they were asking people on the facebook page a couple months back.



Nothing at the moment


----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## stevexc

Ugh, they haven't destroyed that terrible skull inlay yet?

I dig the retro vibe they're going for, but overall nothing's tickling my happy bone yet. The new Hybrid is a step backwards, my favorite thing about it was the fact that aesthetically it looked much slicker than the standard Hellraisers.


----------



## Zado

That's an old proto,no more skull inlay to worry bout! They are really nothing more than protos anyway,nothing we will really see in the final catalog afaik....too bad cause gold hardware kills everywhere


----------



## Church2224

Hoping for more USA models, I love the ones I have and want many, many more.


----------



## Zado

I'd be satisfied with just one,but not sure if it's ever gonna happen


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> too bad cause gold hardware kills everywhere



Buuullshit, those black/gold Hybrids are amazing.


----------



## Zado

I agree with that,too bad they won't make it real for the catalog


----------



## feraledge

As someone who checks in on this thread every now and then to see how much more Schecter can catch my eye, nearly all of the amazing headway that the Banshee has rightfully done was almost gone in the flash of a Papa Roach screen shot. I can't overlook Affliction inspired inlays when they are put in context. 
Might want to take it easy on that if the Schecter fan base is to grow.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's a good looking guitar. Why not post it? People here have been begging for Tempests and, to my knowledge, this is only the 2nd 24-fret one they've released so far.

Plus, Zado said the skull-inlaid guitar was an old proto.


----------



## feraledge

I'm just heckling it. Nothing personal. 
Unless you're in Papa Roach, then take it personally.


----------



## Triple-J

Ok so Schecter just confirmed that......the Banshee-7 passive is finally available in trans purple burst!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## chopeth

They told me in June that they would made a 12 unit batch thanks my the thread in 7strings about a purple passive, so we made it!  I guess it's not just the 12 they promised. 

Do any of you own the passive Banshee and the KM-7? I'm curious to know whether the Nazgul/sentient combo sound better in the Banshee (alder) or in the KM-7 (ash)?


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

The Nazgul/sentient combo sound great in both


----------



## InfestedRabite

been considering where i'm going to upgrade to from my Omen-7, which plays / sounds great (after a pickup switch from the DD actives), but I don't like the inlays or the plain black finish

some of these new models...hoo boy


----------



## JustMac

Damn, did they even stick in little purple pickup poles? That is a gorgeous touch.


----------



## Quiet Coil

That's just the way the black plated poles and screws look, with a slight reddish hue (I'm sure the purple body "brings out" that characteristic even more so). Still looks purdy though.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Zado

Gonna be very interesting

Oh btw









And PLEASE GET THIS ONE

http://www.ebay.it/itm/Schecter-Hel...y-/111518593740?pt=Guitar&hash=item19f706b2cc


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay... So this looks badass...







Looks like he redesigned his model without the inlay.


----------



## possumkiller

Why no 7 string Sunset Custom II?


----------



## Zado

possumkiller said:


> Why no 7 string Sunset Custom II?



It's a matter of time I guess,the series was introduced not too long ago...

Loveto see the silverburst signature without inlay,now it's very very cool looking!
Looks like the headstock is turned





Some fancy stuff


----------



## cip 123

Anyone tried those C8 Deluxe's or any of those Deluxe's? Curious to how they play.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Zado

No idea what this is,but sure as hell it looks spectacular


----------



## jwade

That looks like Mike Tempesta's old signature model.


----------



## Triple-J

That's a Tempest and it looks like it's not part of a series (Hellraiser, Blackjack, etc) so I guess it'll be a new finish for the Tempest custom or one of their special editions for 2015.


----------



## Zado

Those inlays are schecsy <3


----------



## JD27

Zado said:


> Nothing at the moment



Reverse headstock! It needs to happen more often on guitars.  The inlay doesn't need to come though!


----------



## Zado

Yeah,traditional headstock is needed in every sense.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

Triple-J said:


> That's a Tempest and it looks like it's not part of a series (Hellraiser, Blackjack, etc) so I guess it'll be a new finish for the Tempest custom or one of their special editions for 2015.



Isn't there already a white Tempest Custom? ...just looks like the pickguard is extra (and maybe the inlays are a bit different - solid instead of split blocks) 

I dunno


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

It's funny that everyone, including me, that plays dislikes the skull inlay because any time someone who doesn't sees my guitar (First run SLS) they all think it's badass. Even girls. What.


----------



## Curt

Triple-J said:


> Ok so Schecter just confirmed that......the Banshee-7 passive is finally available in trans purple burst!!




Well, I was going to go with the new poplar burl RG7421 and put the Nazgul/sentient set in. But... this is much better.


----------



## Zado

you can spy some good shiz


----------



## HanSulu

Hey guys 

So I don't know if this has been figured out and I'm just behind or maybe I've actually got something significant. Pretty sure this is something worth putting in here though. 


I recently sent an email to Schecter to ask if they had any intentions on making a fanned fret guitar. My goal was to simply make sure I was another voice asking for that design, to let them see/hear at least 1 more person wanting them. I didn't actually expect a real response. 

Well I actually got one, and not just some generic "We're looking into it" response either. 



My email said "[FONT=&quot]Any chance of a multiscale/fanned fret 7, 8, or 9 string guitar from Schecter in the near future?"[/FONT]

and the email I got back read as this:



> [FONT=&quot]Yes there is! We have some designs already in the works.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Sincerely,[/FONT]
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]Hans Eichman[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]Sales [/FONT]*



So it looks like Schecter is doing multi-scale after all.




Personally I'm hoping for a Banshee Elite FF8 Passive in Trans purple


----------



## Zinter

I'd order one the day they announce it, especially if they end up doing 24.75-26.5 or 25.5-26.5 7 string!

edit: added "7 string"


----------



## Zado

Great man!! Write it here so it'll be seen properly! well done!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/272235-multiscale-schecter.html

we definitely needed to have it confirmed!


----------



## jonajon91

Now we get to hear twice as many complaints about scale length as people argue over both sides of the fretboard.


----------



## Church2224

I'd buy one! 

I wonder if Ibanez is planning on them too, Schecter and Ibanez pretty much were neck and neck last year in terms of great new guitar offerings.


----------



## HanSulu

Zado said:


> Great man!! Write it here so it'll be seen properly! well done!
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/272235-multiscale-schecter.html
> 
> we definitely needed to have it confirmed!


 Done 





Church2224 said:


> I'd buy one!
> 
> I wonder if Ibanez is planning on them too, Schecter and Ibanez pretty much were neck and neck last year in terms of great new guitar offerings.




Well Ibanez already has a fanned fret bass Basses - SRFF4505 | Ibanez guitars, I don't see why they wouldn't adopt that on their guitars.


2015 is gonna be a great year for ERG's I can already tell


----------



## wilch

I played a 2014 Banshee 7 passive the other day through a Mesa Mini Recto, and it sounded and felt great. The quality and fretwork was on par with any 1-2k Ibanez, and the particular one I played was really well set up. Neck, fit and finish, fretwork all better than my own custom ET Guitars 7 string... (One thing that I didn't really like was the Nazgul)

If I didn't already have a custom Cilia Guitars 7 string on the way, the Banshee would've come home with me and would've replaced my troublesome ET... heh... never thought I would ever say that. The Banshee is also ridiculously cheap for what you get.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

With SS frets and hipshot bridges on import models I can definitely see fanned frets becoming an option.


----------



## Zado

Don't ask me how I found this,cause I really have no idea























I really feel dirty now

Still hoping to see a solid finished Banshee with pickguard and traditional headstock


----------



## Curt

Someone tell schecter to go home and lie down. They are clearly drunk. That SG wannabe is disgusting. However, I am kind of curious about the platinum series. If they are lower in the price spectrum and come with the 57/66 set I might have to nab one of the Solo II's.

Wonder what pickups they put in the Hellraiser passive?


----------



## Zado

I like the SG 

The platinum series comes with 57/66 combo,Passive Hellraiser with San Andreas and the BanshElite with Supercharger


----------



## Curt

I have deep seated SG love, and that thing is just too out of my comfort zone. lol

It's cool to see the schecter USA pickups in their import guitars. I honestly think they should do that with all the mid level models with passives(even the 7 strings) I am a huge fan of the USA superrock pickups(even the superrock II's are the best stock pickups i've ever played), so if the supercharger is supposed to be a hot rodded version, i'm down for that.


----------



## Zado

Curt said:


> I have deep seated SG love, and that thing is just too out of my comfort zone. lol
> 
> It's cool to see the schecter USA pickups in their import guitars. I honestly think they should do that with all the mid level models with passives(even the 7 strings) I am a huge fan of the USA superrock pickups(even the superrock II's are the best stock pickups i've ever played), so if the supercharger is supposed to be a hot rodded version, i'm down for that.



I'm no SG fan,but I kinda dig that one! ALso I find it way cooler than other SG ripoffs like the Viper,which imo looks somehow disturbing

Well it'd be great,but consider Schecter CS pickups are rather expensive (around 250$ a single set),so we're not seeing those on less than high end mdel I guess


----------



## Curt

Maybe not on a customshop handwound level, but seeing as they are using the Schecter USA pickups in their mid level guitars now based on this, I think it's safe to assume they might be working on mass production versions of them. which still would be cool. Schecter make some really unique looking/sounding pickups as well as the more traditional ones, it makes more sense for them to save money not having to pay a third party for the electronics, with EMG being the noteable exception.


----------



## Zado

Yeah,we'll see about that,would be nice to see more of their unique pups in the whole range of the catalogue...


Ah btw,the banshee elite's gonna appear in 6-7-8 string versions.

The SG is called S-II (it's an improved S-I afterall,though I like the first version better,this screams metal).Platinum series 's gonna be fairly priced as well.


----------



## Musiscience

This. Orange. KM-7. And I am poor as hell at the moment :wall bash:


----------



## jvms

Will Schecter ever release a 25,5 scale 7 string? I really like the guitar, but their current scale length is too much for my small hands


----------



## jwade

jvms said:


> Will Schecter ever release a 25,5 scale 7 string? I really like the guitar, but their current scale length is too much for my small hands



The difference from a 26.5" scale length to 25.5" is so ridiculously small. The distance from the nut to the first fret for a 25.5" guitar is 1.431" (36.347 mm), and the distance on a 26.5" scale guitar is 1.487" (37.769 mm). The difference is 0.056" (1.4 mm). The only way you would have trouble playing a 26.5" scale guitar is if you already find it nearly impossible to play a 25.5" guitar.


----------



## stevexc

jwade said:


> The difference from a 26.5" scale length to 25.5" is so ridiculously small. The distance from the nut to the first fret for a 25.5" guitar is 1.431" (36.347 mm), and the distance on a 26.5" scale guitar is 1.487" (37.769 mm). The difference is 0.056" (1.4 mm). The only way you would have trouble playing a 26.5" scale guitar is if you already find it nearly impossible to play a 25.5" guitar.



Despite the numbers, I personally find the difference between a 26.5" neck and a 25.5" neck very noticeable. Just like how the difference between 24.75" and 25.5" is noticeable.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I find a noticeable difference with stretches and string tension with the extra inch.



jvms said:


> Will Schecter ever release a 25,5 scale 7 string? I really like the guitar, but their current scale length is too much for my small hands



Schecter wanted to set themselves apart from Ibanez so thats why they pushed 26.5" 7s a lot. Strange they've never gone back seeing as they are so popular.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I also really dig that SchecG, or whatever you call that SG clone.  Already cool enough for me to consider buying on its own, and actually kinda lucky for me that (so far) they haven't put out a 7-string version of it, or I would probably have to sell a few vital organs on the black market to obtain one.


----------



## Zado

CJLsky said:


> I also really dig that SchecG, or whatever you call that SG clone.  Already cool enough for me to consider buying on its own, and actually kinda lucky for me that (so far) they haven't put out a 7-string version of it, or I would probably have to sell a few vital organs on the black market to obtain one.



Well latinum series is said to be fairly priced,so a 7 string version wouldn't be a huge burden on your wallet afterall


----------



## manu80

That orange KM-7 is tempting !!!!


----------



## Zado

Am I the only one thinking that the Banshee model should actually turn into something like this?





I mean,H-S config,solid finish,maple fb and I'm happy for life


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Absolutely not, man...if they made something like that teal one in a 7-string with a reverse-inline headstock, they would pretty much win the 7-string game in my book!


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

Schecter needs to remember that they have other (and IMO better) shapes than just the C / Banshee & Solo...

...would love to see more diverse options thrown at the Tempest & Avenger


----------



## Zado

Blue1970Cutlass said:


> Schecter needs to remember that they have other (and IMO better) shapes than just the C / Banshee & Solo...
> 
> ...would love to see more diverse options thrown at the Tempest & Avenger



Tempest's gonna be part of the platinum series too.Also,a new tempest model is incoming as Horton signature



> Absolutely not, man...if they made something like that teal one in a 7-string with a reverse-inline headstock, they would pretty much win the 7-string game in my book!


Same here!Those specs would fit great with banshee shape!


----------



## Triple-J

Blue1970Cutlass said:


> Schecter needs to remember that they have other (and IMO better) shapes than just the C / Banshee & Solo...
> 
> ...would love to see more diverse options thrown at the Tempest & Avenger



While I agree with this I suspect them playing it safe has a lot to do with their more radical models not selling too well cause rather like Ibanez and their non RG/S shapes Schecter tend to produce them and discontinue them within a year if it doesn't work out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm actually starting to like the Derp-Gee SG. 

And as Zado said, i'm pretty sure there's more stuff on the horizon. We'll probably see by the end of this month or later next month.


----------



## Zado

Yep,platinum series is supposed to be seen as 7 and 8 stringed as well,and that banshee elite is just the FR-S model...there is still the non-sustainiac both with fixed bridge and FR.The Banshee Elite is supposed to be with 6-7-8 stringe as well


----------



## Yianni54

Anyone know if the JL-7 will get an update this year or maybe a 6 version?


----------



## Zado

Well the current one is an updated version already.About the six,well,there's a possibility

Oh btw it appears that,maybe for the chinese market only at the moment,the Shedevil is coming back




















EMG 57/66 or Nazgul/Sentient combo


----------



## Yianni54

love those pickup covers


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

Zado said:


> Tempest's gonna be part of the platinum series too.



Well that's cool 



Zado said:


> Also,a new tempest model is incoming as Horton signature



Eh, I'm not big on sigs, plus the new J Horton doesn't seem different enough from the white Tempest Custom already available to get me excited... 



Triple-J said:


> While I agree with this I suspect them playing it safe has a lot to do with their more radical models not selling too well cause rather like Ibanez and their non RG/S shapes Schecter tend to produce them and discontinue them within a year if it doesn't work out.



Ibanez drives me nuts with the same shit lol! They offer like ONE model of many of their other shapes (Destroyer, Iceman, Xiphos, DN, FR etc.) then, when it doesn't sell - they assume no one likes the shape (when maybe they would have sold more if there was more variety to choose from) and continue to invest little to no capital in developing new models / options thus fulfilling their own self-perpetuating assumption since people continue to not buy it
/end rant


----------



## celticelk

^^^ Word. Schecter can have my money when they release a 7-string Tempest, and Ibanez can have it when they release a 7-string FR. I'm utterly uninterested in minute spec variations on the existing superstrat template from either company.


----------



## Zado

Ok guys,I bet you,support me on this

https://www.facebook.com/schectergu...tal_comments=1&ref=notif&notif_t=feed_comment

the would need an 80's banshee.


----------



## Curt

I commented in favor of it!


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

They've already started expanding the Keith Merrow series to 6 strings and orange for the 7's. They need to keep going and add more color options. I think blue with white binding and purple with black would kill. Other colors too. It's not like they'd have to change anything else about them really. Black hardware and ebony boards go with everything.

I mean, why not? People are buying up the the models they have now like crack rock.


----------



## Curt

Trans purple burst KM7. oh my want.

Also, I have asked if they plan on adding more colors to the stealth C-7 and the stealth range in general.


----------



## icos211

Curt said:


> Trans purple burst KM7. oh my want.
> 
> Also, I have asked if they plan on adding more colors to the stealth C-7 and the stealth range in general.


----------



## Zado




----------



## BrailleDecibel

Orange inlays as well!! Holy damn, that's sexy...if they did that with green, it would pretty much be a shoe-in for my next guitar, unless they ever get around to releasing a new 7-string Tempest...a guy can dream...


----------



## Zado

They need to bring this beauty back







In real life pic of the platinum SOLO-II


----------



## gunch

are they phasing out the old Solo shape or are they going to run them side by side? Truth be told I sort of liked the slight offset


----------



## Zado

They'll keep them both,the Polnd signature is modeled fter the regular solo afterall


----------



## cip 123

Just picked up a c-8 deluxe. I'll post an ngd thread later but basically schecter just destroyed the rg8 with this thing.


----------



## Zado

Tell us more!!


----------



## pdbeaton87

Man, I use to want a Tempest Custom so bad! Love the way that guitar looks. Now that I know I am not a huge fan of tail piece's and tune-o-matic bridges I would definitely love to see a 7 string with the hipshot and some tasteful pick-ups!


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> Tell us more!!



incoming long post 

First off it looks really good, the contours are just great and sit in your body really nicely. The neck heel is nice you barley touch it when going up the top, it does remind me a little of a Caparison (although I've only played a few C2's so don't quote me on that) 

The pickups are surprisingly good, I'm hoping to try out the new EMG's but I can't complain about these stock ones, the neck pup is maybe a little thin sounding and they don't respond to the volume control on the guitar very well they're kinda on until you hit 0 on the volume.

The neck is real comfy, thinner than my old Hellraiser special and it's unfinished so its nice and fast. I was worried about the scale length (28") but its not a problem actually in fact it gives you a lot of extra room up the top which is nice and I don't feel I have to stretch.

The overall quality is very good. The only things is there's a little jagged edge round the pickup cavities on the treble side. And the switch feels a little clunky. Thats it. Keep in mind this is made in Indonesia (much like Ibanez I believe) 


Now heres the main reason it beats an Ibby rg8 this cost me £339 (thats the shop price from distributor its £319) and it doesn't have reused soapbar bass pickups, I didn't have to pay £600 just to have good frets *cough* Ibanez premium *cough* The frets are just lovely no jagged ends, no raised frets. Plus the horns remind me of a JP 

Course I am in the honeymon phase but really I cant see any thing changing for the price its darn hard to beat. Let the modding commence.


----------



## Zado

And it doesn't feel so cheap the slightest?This can be an interesting addition to the catalog if the quality is decent


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> And it doesn't feel so cheap the slightest?This can be an interesting addition to the catalog if the quality is decent



The bridge is the same that was on my Hellraiser special, Schecters version of a hipshot. 

The tuners again I'm pretty sure were on my Hellraiser special, they feel like any standard tuner really, at least theres no wiggle or give, they just do their job.

The electronics are probably cheap, but they'll be getting replaced. 

In all honesty the only thing that makes it feel cheap is the headstock and Schecters font haha. They body is all nice and curved just looks classy then its got a pointy-ish headstock with some calligraphy font. It still seems like they're going for the "omg metal" look but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Zado

Schecter's hipshot is mounted in their Stealth models too,and it pretty cool if youask me.If the bridge is the same,it really has some quality to it.

Great review man,I'm intrigued 


By this one too


----------



## Zado

Schecter's hipshot is mounted in their Stealth models too,and it pretty cool if youask me.If the bridge is the same,it really has some quality to it.

Great review man,I'm intrigued 


By this one too


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> Schecter's hipshot is mounted in their Stealth models too,and it pretty cool if youask me.If the bridge is the same,it really has some quality to it.
> 
> Great review man,I'm intrigued



Thanks man, I'll try and get a thread up tomorrow with some pics and clips. I don't want to hype it too much because its a cheap guitar, but its a very good cheap guitar and just a great player.


----------



## Zado

Cheap awesome guitars are always welcome


----------



## Triple-J

It's great to read a review of the C-8 Deluxe I'm quite impressed by it myself as there's a store not too far from where I live that got both white & black models in stock recently (white looks much better) and I'm very tempted as it's a bit of a step up from Schecter's previous models at that price point.


----------



## albertc

I'm excited for the new platinums. I played the platinum c1 and its a great guitar for 549


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I'm hoping they release another 30" 9 without the bat inlays.


----------



## Blood Tempest




----------



## Blood Tempest

EDIT: Site lagged and double posted.


----------



## Zado

That's pretty much a total win.I wish they used some blue or green though.


And the 8 string is coming as well...






Someone buy this!!


----------



## Valnob

In the new video of Chapman Guitars, where wee see Rob Chappers visit the guitar factory in Korea (where the make PRS, LTD, Dean and Schecter).

I saw a Schecter 7 string with a spider inlay.
Any idea of the model ?


----------



## Zado

No idea,but that was a great find man!

They are V btw





A buddy hypotized it might be the Sin Quirin signature...hope he's right,I'm a lil tired of great models ruined by silly inlays,and I could have hardly accepted a whole new series with...that thing


----------



## Blood Tempest

Zado said:


> A buddy hypotized it might be the Sin Quirin signature...hope he's right,I'm a lil tired of great models ruined by silly inlays,and I could have hardly accepted a whole new series with...that thing



I'm gonna take a guess that it's the new version of the Chris Howorth sig. In This Moment put out a steaming pile of crap this year called "Black Widow." Seems to make the most sense.


----------



## Skullet

Blood Tempest said:


>



This may put my next Halo custom in Jeopardy


----------



## Curt

those banshee elite's would be killer if they had color options. I can't say i'm a fan of natural maple tops unless it's a deep quilt.


----------



## Zado

Curt said:


> those banshee elite's would be killer if they had color options. I can't say i'm a fan of natural maple tops unless it's a deep quilt.



If you are fine with that not having the Sustainiac,then you will probably see the regular Banshee Elite with different colors next year,don't worry

The new Victor Signature





He always used the devil,so it's kinda understandble.That said,I will miss his current signature.


----------



## Zado

Yeah looks heavily heavy!


----------



## jonajon91

Zado said:


>



Is that maple bass on the right semi-fretted?!


----------



## curlyvice

jonajon91 said:


> Is that maple bass on the right semi-fretted?!




I think it's a piece of tape covering part of the fretboard.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Blood Tempest said:


>



I've never experience Schecter GAS before this


----------



## Zado

PLEASE someone tell me what is this









Schecter C-1 FR GNAT Floyd Rose Prototype Electric Guitar | 6-String.com


AND


----------



## Cbutler

omggg all the natural finishs


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> PLEASE someone tell me what is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schecter C-1 FR GNAT Floyd Rose Prototype Electric Guitar | 6-String.com


----------



## warpedsoul

Just posted on Facebook. TASTY


----------



## Blood Tempest

Is that the new Garza sig?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

............, this'll be a hard choice between the new Robb Flynn V and the Garza sig.


----------



## Zado

Ok,I ws wrong,that IS better than the current one.


----------



## warpedsoul

They commented on facebook that it is the new Chris Garza, and will be available in lefty.


----------



## Zado

I'm being curious about Shaun Morgan too...He's been using different guitars lately


----------



## warpedsoul

The 2nd picture looks like a S-1 Custom.


----------



## Zado

Yep,the 2nd is a S-1,but the first one looks like an S-1/Hickey Hybrid,and i can say I LOVE it


----------



## Angelus

Thats not Shaun, it's the new guitar player Bryan Wickmann. He used to work at schecter.


----------



## Zado

Angelus said:


> Thats not Shaun, it's the new guitar player Bryan Wickmann. He used to work at schecter.



Whoooppps!Well,now you know I'mnot a Seether fan


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Zado said:


> Whoooppps!Well,now you know I'mnot a Seether fan



It's ok man, everything's fine again.


----------



## The Scenic View

I can see the new Garza sig being a nice competitor to the Stef 607T, and the E-II teles. Wondering if Garza will keep the 25.5" or move up to 26.5" like the rest of Schecter's 7 strings. Who can see some mods coming from this guitar?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Garza was never 25.5''.


----------



## Xaios

Blood Tempest said:


>



That. That right there. That's the first Shecter 7 that I would have absolutely no reservations about owning. Banshee style, tasteful looks and an FR. The sustain pickup is just icing on the cake.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

The Scenic View said:


> I can see the new Garza sig being a nice competitor to the Stef 607T, and the E-II teles. Wondering if Garza will keep the 25.5" or move up to 26.5" like the rest of Schecter's 7 strings. Who can see some mods coming from this guitar?



That's the toughie for me now...I was thinking of making one of those LTD Teles my next 7, because I prefer the inline headstock and flat black finish (I'm looking at the lower-priced model due to it having a Strat-style hardtail as opposed to the TOM bridge), but the new Garza has the Hipshot, a 26.5" scale, and better stock pickups...this sounds like one of those choices where no matter what I choose, I will regret not choosing the other one for one reason or another.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

BrailleDecibel said:


> It's ok man, everything's fine again.



I see wat you did there


----------



## Chrisjd

If only they'd put stainless steel frets on the banshee line, i'd probably get one.


----------



## Zado




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^Before anyone gets their hopes up, that's a USA Production. 

Still sexy, though.


----------



## Curt

The new Garza sig is amazeballs. I'm going to guess that's the 81-7H/60-7H set?

I'd get it and throw a set of gold 57-7/66-7 and eventually throw some gold hardware on it. Like, a LPC/Tele/Schecter 7 hybrid goodness kind of vibe. mmmmm


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Captain Butterscotch




----------



## Zado

I fear we won't be seeing these fancy banshee finishes next year.....









Too bad,they were somuchbetter.


----------



## Deity

Hey, that's my Proto Elite!!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.813610965357204.1073741828.100001249233762&type=3


----------



## Schaug

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Am I going to sound like a bitchy little bitch if I demand a reversed headstock on this one.  Cause that's the only thing I would change on it.


----------



## Angelus

Schaug said:


> Am I going to sound like a bitchy little bitch if I demand a reversed headstock on this one.  Cause that's the only thing I would change on it.



+1


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> PLEASE someone tell me what is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schecter C-1 FR GNAT Floyd Rose Prototype Electric Guitar | 6-String.com



I just realized something... This is practically an import version of the Tom Anderson Angel. ....ing do want.







Now if they can release a Banshee that looks like this one...


----------



## AdenM

Wait so those Banshee Elites aren't happening? 
I guess I should probably be thankful, narrows down my list of purchases for next year lol.


----------



## Zado

AdenM said:


> Wait so those Banshee Elites aren't happening?
> I guess I should probably be thankful, narrows down my list of purchases for next year lol.



Not sure,it'd be silly introducing a whole new series with 6-7-8 string version,sustainiac if needed, with both FR and hipshot bridge but just ONE finish avaiable,honestly.



Dunno what to say about this one




it's just too damn amazing,the black binding,obviously meant to hide the veneer thinness,really makes it look like a custom made instrument.I hope they will have the same solution with other woods on the top,a koa/bubinga/flamed top would be an immense addition to the catalog..I love this classy yet simple look so much I could actually stop being annying with the RG565 looking banshee 



Btw Merry Christmas guys


----------



## Triple-J

Just checked the Schecter website and they're updating it as several models have now disappeared and the KM7 in lambo orange is now the icon for artist models so I guess the new 2015 models will be up there soon.


----------



## Zado

the Retro section now has that glorious S-1 natural!


----------



## Zado

Just for delight

See thru pants finish


----------



## asopala

Triple-J said:


> Just checked the Schecter website and they're updating it as several models have now disappeared and the KM7 in lambo orange is now the icon for artist models so I guess the new 2015 models will be up there soon.



Which ones disappeared?


----------



## Triple-J

Guys....guys......GUYS!.....the Schecter website has been updated!!





Banhsee Elite-7!




Banshee Elite-7 FR




New Chris Howorth sig which I actually like despite the dodgy Spiderman inlay!

There's quite a lot of other stuff up there too such as the Hellraiser passive, new Garza etc it's one hell of a new years gift that's for sure.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Mattykoda

The banshee elite is killer!!! Swamp ash body, 28" scale, stainless steel frets, glow in the dark side dots? Sign me up!





Edit: and brass ring inlays


----------



## Triple-J

That V1 platinum is great & it's good to see Schecter finally get the V shape right after so many years of clunkers, I'm surprised Garza didn't go with the sls neck profile though as he was playing the new Loomis when I saw SS over the summer.


----------



## narad

Damn, if this is what the guitar market looked like when I was a teenager, I don't think I'd ever have gotten into handmade / boutique guitars. This stuff is killer! That silverburst!!


----------



## feraledge

For those who are entirely on the fence over whether to go with a SG or a Viper:


----------



## Mattykoda

I am also surprised about the garza not having stainless steel frets, I thought with the loomis and KM models he would jump on it to. Still a badass axe though!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'd hate to sound entitled, but I DO hope that there's more coming. I'm surprised at the lack of 7 and 8-strings and I'm wondering if they plan on releasing another 9-string? I HOPE there's more at NAMM, since Ibanez's recent reveals, besides the FR Tele and the Paul Stanley sig, haven't impressed me. Now it's ESP's turn.


----------



## aneurysm

Triple-J said:


> Guys....guys......GUYS!.....the Schecter website has been updated!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banhsee Elite-7!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banshee Elite-7 FR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Chris Howorth sig which I actually like despite the dodgy Spiderman inlay!
> 
> There's quite a lot of other stuff up there too such as the Hellraiser passive, new Garza etc it's one hell of a new years gift that's for sure.



Damn you Schecter for taking my Money
Oh and thanks Triple-J for helping my G.A.S 
Can´t decide beetween the Chris Howorth Sig and Banshee Elite - 7


----------



## Zado

I'm SO disappointed this is just not funny.

-Banshee elite: one finish only? you serious?
what about this
http://s27.postimg.org/vryd891jn/7585_862495317114932_4057327518549134244_n_jpg_o.jpg

and this

http://s24.postimg.org/iinsslzz9/ahah.jpg

-Where has the woody H-S-H superstrat gone? And the blonde Solo II custom? And the pear white corsaire? and the natural A-1?


----------



## aneurysm

And i´m SO happy cause the Banshee Elite 7 has everything i always wanted in a 7 String
Seriously, just checked all the Specs of it and does anyone notice the 27 Scale !?!
Since it has a Swamp Ash Body i wonder how it would compare to my Kenny Hickey Signature !
Sorry Ibanez, 2015 will be a Schecter again


----------



## Triple-J

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'd hate to sound entitled, but I DO hope that there's more coming. I'm surprised at the lack of 7 and 8-strings and I'm wondering if they plan on releasing another 9-string? I HOPE there's more at NAMM, since Ibanez's recent reveals, besides the FR Tele and the Paul Stanley sig, haven't impressed me. Now it's ESP's turn.



I'd hold back on judgement yet as Schecter said on their facebook page there is more to be added to the site plus they'll have a few limited editions running throughout the year too.


----------



## Zado

Triple-J said:


> I'd hold back on judgement yet as Schecter said on their facebook page there is more to be added to the site plus they'll have a few limited editions running throughout the year too.



I hope so,cause at the moment the only model it worth considering (at leaast for me) is the V-1 platinum.


And that's because I'm a huge Flying V fan.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Triple-J said:


> I'd hold back on judgement yet as Schecter said on their facebook page there is more to be added to the site plus they'll have a few limited editions running throughout the year too.



Yeah, I had a feeling there's more coming. It seemed a bit dry compared to last year. 



> I'm SO disappointed this is just not funny.
> 
> -Banshee elite: one finish only? you serious?
> what about this
> http://s27.postimg.org/vryd891jn/758...44_n_jpg_o.jpg
> 
> and this
> 
> http://s24.postimg.org/iinsslzz9/ahah.jpg
> 
> -Where has the woody H-S-H superstrat gone?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you missed the part where these were PROTOTYPES.  Just because something is prototyped, doesn't mean it's happening. There was quite a few proto's on DGCL's site that never made the cut. Plus, this apparently isn't everything. There's way too little for this to be the full lineup.
Click to expand...


----------



## Zado

I can understand those are protos,but I find silly teasing fans with thunderstruking stuff that just wouldn't be delivered.Also,what would be the point in making a totally new model (the H-S-H superstrat) for just a single proto guitar? I seriously hope the best is still to come


----------



## Smoked Porter

Triple-J said:


>



I have a need (ok, maybe _need_ is a stretch) for an 26.5"-27" scale seven. Gonna wait and see what LTD releases in a couple days, but as of now it's between that and the KM-7.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Probably won't be getting this because I _really _don't need it. But dayum, I love a classic-styled V with a pickguard. At $700 for those specs (ebony board, GraphTech nut, EMG 57/66, better upper fret access than Gibson, locking tuners) it's pretty hard to ignore.


----------



## Triple-J

It's worth noting that Schecter announced that we'd see new models & finishes for the Stealth series in 2015 but we haven't seen them on the website yet so I guess they're part of the stuff that hasn't been revealed yet.

One thing that's really surprised me at Schecter this year is how many of their series' use their own brand pickups personally I think it's cool as it differentiates them from other brands & is a nice nod to their past too.











I'm surprised by the spec on the Chris Poland as it's a compound radius (12&#8221;-16&#8221 but the neck profile itself isn't an sls and is actually the thickest Schecter makes (1st Fret- .826&#8221; 21mm/12th Fret- .905&#8221; 23mm) which is an unusual combination.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> I can understand those are protos,but I find silly teasing fans with thunderstruking stuff that just wouldn't be delivered.Also,what would be the point in making a totally new model (the H-S-H superstrat) for just a single proto guitar? I seriously hope the best is still to come



1) Like someon said before, this isn't everything. It seems like they just added everything they've already teased before. 

2) The link I kept was included in the new site. In fact, I posted the picture. 

3) That actually has happened before. Schecter made some un-released prototypes. It's not new. Hell, I was on another forum where someone linked to an un-released LTD prototype for one of the guys in In Flames. Sometimes some stuff don't make the cut.


----------



## Zado

So life just sux I guess 

That said,I honestly think that if a brand officially shows pics like those I posted in the previous page,one can be positive thinking "these must be new 2015 models" instead of "nice,some one of a kind protos 99% of players will never see in shops"..maybe I'm just wrong,but I'm still expecting a Solo II custom,the woody H-S-H and maybe a 7 stringed PT


----------



## Triple-J

Looks like there's going to be more colours for the Banshee Elite-7FR as DCGL have just listed it in an exclusive trans turquoise finish no photos yet though. Schecter DIAMOND SERIES DCGL EXCLUSIVE Banshee Elite-7FR Trans Turquoise 2015 7-String Electric Guitar


----------



## cardinal

Wonder why the Banshee Elite 7 is 27" and not 26.5". Not necessarily a deal breaker to me, but seems odd for a Schecter.


----------



## Skullet

Dont see the c1 elite with maple fretboard under the 2015 section on the site


----------



## Zado

Skullet said:


> Dont see the c1 elite with maple fretboard under the 2015 section on the site



They will deliver.


----------



## Curt

I know this is going to be one of those one off proto's, but oh my GOD that is so nice. Damn you, Schecter. Quit freakin' teasing me.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

All these colors, all those woods...
Those guitars looks so UNmetal 
But they're noice!


----------



## Deity

And this one is mine!!


----------



## Zado

Post pics and a NGD topic mate!


Btw someone actually managed to build an SG which doesnt look utterly bad









I'd have preferred an Explorer,but I'm patient


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

I won't be satisfied until Schecter offers something akin to this:


----------



## Uziel

I've been waiting close to 10 years for a C-7 classic. I hope they come in emerald or antique amber eventually. I actually prefer the abalone to the mother of pearl vine too, but I'm still gonna put my dick all over one of these.


----------



## Zado

I can't wait to see what they are doing to the Custom series...all the main models got deleted from the site,I bet they are refreshing the whole thing.






With cream pickup rings.


----------



## Key_Maker

Zado said:


> I can't wait to see what they are doing to the Custom series...all the main models got deleted from the site,I bet they are refreshing the whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With cream pickup rings.



AFAIK it just got cut out of the line up and won't be coming back, I ordered a Solo 6 and there were no replacement offered.


----------



## Zado

Key_Maker said:


> AFAIK it just got cut out of the line up and won't be coming back, I ordered a Solo 6 and there were no replacement offered.



Mmm this sounds weird and atrocious at the same time...I can't see the Custom series discontinued,it's just so popular I'd almost be like kicking the hellraiser series out of the scene  They'd have deleted the whole Custom section of the site,but it got filled with 3 amazing models instead,so I still hope we'll have some kind of restyling.

I've just gained consciousness of how damn cool is this one









I mean...no gaudy stuff,plain,simple,classy,short scale,compound radius,full friggin thickness and loaded with CS pickups.

Damn,why is people even considering Gibson LesPauls ?


----------



## Sicarius

2015 : S-II Platinum

Color me intrigued, may have to get this and 1 or 2 LTDs.


----------



## nicktao

Wow, all the Banshee come stock with ss frets. That's a serious step up. I'm so happy Keith joined Schecter and love both for their work so far.


----------



## Negav

Anyone got hold of the banshee elite 7 street price?


----------



## Zado




----------



## warpedsoul

Zado said:


>



What is this?????


----------



## Zado

That's a very good question.


It's a pic posted by a schecter tech on his instagram page;might be a single channel heavy lil devil


----------



## JD27

Sicarius said:


> 2015 : S-II Platinum
> 
> Color me intrigued, may have to get this and 1 or 2 LTDs.



I didn't know they even made a guitar with that body style. Awesome specs for a guitar in that price range.


----------



## Zado

JD27 said:


> I didn't know they even made a guitar with that body style. Awesome specs for a guitar in that price range.



And it gets even more awesome


----------



## Sicarius

yeah, but it's not 24 fret and silver.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Its a brand new shape it seems. I've only seen it last year as a masterworks model.

Also with a lot of shapes I prefer the looks of them with 22 frets. This is one of the few shapes for me where 24 frets looks better. Huh. 

Also I KNEW they had more to show.  well... I was more hoping that there would be mormore. .... it


----------



## stevexc

I do like that V1... I feel like my wife might kill me this year.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Can anyone find any info on the Floyd Rose 1500 Series? 

Some light searching came up with nothing..


----------



## xCaptainx

Zado said:


> Mmm this sounds weird and atrocious at the same time...I can't see the Custom series discontinued,it's just so popular I'd almost be like kicking the hellraiser series out of the scene  They'd have deleted the whole Custom section of the site,but it got filled with 3 amazing models instead,so I still hope we'll have some kind of restyling.
> 
> I've just gained consciousness of how damn cool is this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean...no gaudy stuff,plain,simple,classy,short scale,compound radius,full friggin thickness and loaded with CS pickups.
> 
> Damn,why is people even considering Gibson LesPauls ?



I LOVE this one man. I have a tempest custom sunburst and it's my favourite guitar. A white version just tops it off, this is perfect. 

And yeah, I can't really justify spending 6 times more for a white les paul with that horrible robot tuner thing, so the tempest custom line from Schecter is perfect


----------



## stevexc

Alex Kenivel said:


> Can anyone find any info on the Floyd Rose 1500 Series?
> 
> Some light searching came up with nothing..





> In addition to the new series, coming equipped on our BANSHEE ELITE, HELLRAISER PASSIVE and other select models, we're proud to offer an EXCLUSIVE FLOYD ROSE series bridge to you. With stainless steel appointments and upgrades to help keep your instrument in tune and ready to rock with seamless playability, the Floyd Rose 1500 Series is the top of line trem system that we're offering on most of our 2015 models. And you can ONLY get them here, with us!



Special made for Schecter. That's about all the details so far.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

I guess we won't really know until someone gets ahold of one


----------



## TauSigmaNova

warpedsoul said:


> What is this?????



Probably one of those 30-60$ miniamps like the Marshall MS2 that sound like tinnitus mixed with a box of bees.


----------



## MattThePenguin

2015 : Chris Garza PT-7


OH MY GOD


----------



## Isolationist

xCaptainx said:


> And yeah, I can't really justify spending 6 times more for a white les paul with that horrible robot tuner thing, so the tempest custom line from Schecter is perfect



The Tempest line, in general, is perfect. Hands down my favorite body style of any established brand (the Ibanez RGD coming in at a close second, it's a shame that they aren't doing much with that besides 7-strings).

The thick body, nice contours, carved top (on some models), and the semi-double cut aesthetic. Absolutely perfect.


----------



## celticelk

Isolationist said:


> The Tempest line, in general, is perfect.



Except for the part where there's no 7-string model.


----------



## Curt

If Schecter still does the Tempest custom in the white with gold hardware, then they win everything. As I was highly considering the epiphone counterpart for my next 6.


----------



## Mattykoda

celticelk said:


> Except for the part where there's no 7-string model.



A 7 string tempest would we badass in the vintage white color. To be honest they never really caught my attention until this year and now another guitar as been added to the gas list.


----------



## Isolationist

celticelk said:


> Except for the part where there's no 7-string model.



True. I mean, unless you want to shell out big money for a Custom Shop model.

My dream guitar is a fully custom Tempest, flame maple top, redburst, with SD Distortion / Jazz combo.


----------



## Zado

> Armed with our own dual High-Tech Black APOCALYPSE humbuckers and finished in Gun Stock Black with a sniper scope nlay


the inlay is a pain,but finish and pickups are delicious

899USD,radius 14",ebony fb,maple neck.


----------



## ThePIGI King

^Are they passive? Are there any sound clips out for those?


----------



## Zado

Passive and Alnico/Ceramic hybrid (which is something extremely interesting but not very easy to realize with good results,due the nature of ceramic magnets)

you can find clips here

Hand-Wound Pickups : Apocalypse-VI


----------



## stevexc

ThePIGI King said:


> ^Are they passive? Are there any sound clips out for those?



Yes x2

EDIT:


----------



## xCaptainx

Isolationist said:


> The Tempest line, in general, is perfect. Hands down my favorite body style of any established brand (the Ibanez RGD coming in at a close second, it's a shame that they aren't doing much with that besides 7-strings).
> 
> The thick body, nice contours, carved top (on some models), and the semi-double cut aesthetic. Absolutely perfect.



And the weight! It's not a paper thin feather light LP knock off. It has some body behind it. I picked one up on a whim, as a backup through a schecter endorsement and it's now my favorite of the bunch. Love it!


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

warpedsoul said:


> What is this?????


It's actually just a speaker for mp3 players styled like an amp, he put a custom sticker on it. I've got one of those exact same ones, has volume, bass, & treble control knobs on it.


----------



## Vamo

Holy mother of green guitars. From when is this model? 
Seriously, does anyone know anything about that beatuy?



Blue1970Cutlass said:


> I won't be satisfied until Schecter offers something akin to this:


----------



## Isolationist

xCaptainx said:


> And the weight! It's not a paper thin feather light LP knock off. It has some body behind it. I picked one up on a whim, as a backup through a schecter endorsement and it's now my favorite of the bunch. Love it!



The weight is fantastic. Really well balanced guitar. It's not too heavy, but it feels like you're holding a solid piece of equipment.

I'm getting moist just thinking about it. I'm definitely getting that Jerry Horton Tempest this year.


----------



## DredFul

Black Ops C-1? Activision sig?

I like it  the inlay doesn't look too cheesy.


----------



## Splenetic

Maaan....the orange KM-7 and the Tempest Custom.... Both are gorgeous. The S-II looks kinda nice too. Interesting that they're bringing those in just as LTD is seemingly killing off their Viper line.


----------



## Pikka Bird

Vamo said:


> Holy mother of green guitars. From when is this model?
> Seriously, does anyone know anything about that beatuy?



I'm rather sure just from looking at it that it's a regular Tempest Custom with a rather basic colour swap photoshopping job done to it.


----------



## stevexc

spn_phoenix_92 said:


> It's actually just a speaker for mp3 players styled like an amp, he put a custom sticker on it. I've got one of those exact same ones, has volume, bass, & treble control knobs on it.



No, I'm pretty sure it's just a normal amp and he's the world's most giant guitar tech.


----------



## Zado

Malevolent_Croatian said:


> Maaan....the orange KM-7 and the Tempest Custom.... Both are gorgeous. The S-II looks kinda nice too. Interesting that they're bringing those in just as LTD is seemingly killing off their Viper line.



I'm glad we are having a new SG model in the market..too bad for the Viper,though I was never a fan of the shape,it always seemed a bit off to me.


----------



## Chrisjd

Zado said:


> the inlay is a pain,but finish and pickups are delicious
> 
> 899USD,radius 14",ebony fb,maple neck.



This would be very cool in a 7 string.....


----------



## jwade

That Schecter quasi-SG shape is fugly. Looks like a Mosrite guitar flipped. No bueno. 

That Garza Tele though, dang!


----------



## Zado

Chrisjd said:


> This would be very cool in a 7 string.....



I guess it will be coming as well


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Zado said:


> I guess it will be coming as well



And me too if I'm seeing this all for real.


----------



## indreku

Schecter, why no new baritones?

would be cool to get a black ops baritone as well(or even better yet an multiscale)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

For some reason, Schecter hates 6-string baritones. 

Only ones they have that interests me are the Kenny Hickey and the 30'' Ultra.


----------



## dedsouth333

It seems nearly every company hates baritone 6s. The options for them are extremely limited.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I know, it's sad.  I'd love to get me a 27'' sixer, but the only one that seems to interest me is the upcoming Epi Flynn sig.


----------



## dedsouth333

Yep. Outside of that it's the PRS Mushok, the Blacktop Tele or an Agile (to my knowledge). I too, am super bummed about the lack of choices.

Edit: At least out of the more affordable options.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

PRS is rumored to be releasing a new baritone, but no reveals on what kind it'll be.


----------



## dedsouth333

Or the price range I imagine. Haha

Regardless, I'd like to see what it's going to be.


----------



## Andromalia

Was eyeing an LTD tele 7 string but that Garza, now....


----------



## indreku

I have an old LTD VB-300 and Schecter SLS C-1EX(old version with the skull logo) and I love them to death. I feel kind of easier to play on a baritone and would love to get another one to my collection, a cheaper more upgradeable instrument(like the stealth series or even an omen don't care much - it will be modified).

We need more 6 string baritones (and also 6 string fanned frets)


----------



## indreku

perfect would be, Schecter SLS PT(with PT headstock) 24 fret baritone.


----------



## Zado

Things are getting wet


----------



## warpedsoul

indreku said:


> perfect would be, Schecter SLS PT(with PT headstock) 24 fret baritone.



Agreed. I love my SLS PT. They did make a SLS C1 EX baritone but kinda hard to find one.


----------



## indreku

warpedsoul said:


> Agreed. I love my SLS PT. They did make a SLS C1 EX baritone but kinda hard to find one.



Yes, have not seen one on sale in Europe(only order through dealer) and well the price is also insane.
Got mine through ss.org from states.


----------



## ZERO1

whoa did this thread get merged with another?


----------



## Alice AKW

It didn't.

I remember when this was just the 2014 Schecter thread...

/hipster


----------



## novocaine




----------



## jwade

novocaine said:


>



Shouldn't that have been released back in October?


----------



## Zado




----------



## Isolationist

I know some people have voiced distaste in the sniper reticle on the Black Ops guitar, but I think it's one of the sleekest instruments I've ever seen. If the Tempest models didn't give me chub, I would opt in for that before anything else (except a PRS baritone 6).


----------



## Zado

Isolationist said:


> I know some people have voiced distaste in the sniper reticle on the Black Ops guitar, but I think it's one of the sleekest instruments I've ever seen. If the Tempest models didn't give me chub, I would opt in for that before anything else (except a PRS baritone 6).



It's not that bad actually,I just don't like war related stuff,especially on guitars,especially now.

Oh btw Tempest platinum coming at mid 2015


----------



## Isolationist

Zado said:


> Oh btw Tempest platinum coming at mid 2015



Excellent. I'm glad they're offering more for that model. I'm definitely getting the Jerry Horton signature though. I'm really picky when it comes to inlays; I just want a clean guitar with no extravagance included.


----------



## Zado

Isolationist said:


> Excellent. I'm glad they're offering more for that model. I'm definitely getting the Jerry Horton signature though. I'm really picky when it comes to inlays; I just want a clean guitar with no extravagance included.



If you get the Horton model you have my deepest approval

Btw this is similar to how the Hybrid hella would look without binding




pretty fancy imho,cleaner,maybe cooler


----------



## Isolationist

Zado said:


> If you get the Horton model you have my deepest approval
> 
> Btw this is similar to how the Hybrid hella would look without binding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty fancy imho,cleaner,maybe cooler



Sweet Jesus, if only ESP would move away from ugly binding. Their new 6-string baritone Horizon is the only ESP I would buy if they never bring back the Stephen Carpenter 6.

Edit: I also feel really awkward posting in this thread because I don't even play seven string guitars. I'm only in here for the dank Schecter content.


----------



## Bleach31

I hope that white PT becomes a production model...


----------



## InfestedRabite

if they did this in 7 i'd be on it like SSO members to an unknown, unproven luthier


----------



## IChuckFinleyI

Curt said:


> I know this is going to be one of those one off proto's, but oh my GOD that is so nice. Damn you, Schecter. Quit freakin' teasing me.


 
Dear God! If this was an 8 string I'd be throwing money at them!


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

Just an observation, but other than a couple of exclusives it appears that the old Solo shape has been completely replaced by the Solo-II now...


----------



## Zado

not an avenger fan,but this looks really good


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Schecter Guitar Research Unveils the Chris Poland Solo-6 FR Poltergeist | 2015-01-13 | Premier Guitar

Finally some details about the FR1500.



> t also includes the Schecter Exclusive Floyd Rose 1500 Series Bridge which features stainless steel parts, new push-in arm, and knife points that are re-tooled for better tuning and smoother tremolo play.


----------



## AwakenNoMore

I don't think I can go without buying a Banshee Elite, best specs (for what I want) I've seen from Schecter.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The GWAR sig model is going to have a Fishman Fluence pickup instead of the Duncan Blackout now.


----------



## Zado

Well,it's quite a good thing...I guess  not overly impressed by the clips I've heard so far,but if the artist is fine with that,well that's good.

Damn,they really are Schecter Guitar RESEARCH,always introducing new/exclusive pieces of hardware into their models.Chapeau to that


----------



## Zado




----------



## Doombreed

Well it seems that the banshee elite will be available in at least one other colour, even if it is an exclusive: Schecter DIAMOND SERIES DCGL EXCLUSIVE Banshee Elite-7FR Trans Turquoise 2015 7-String Electric Guitar

Apologies if that's been posted already.


----------



## Surveyor 777

AwakenNoMore said:


> I don't think I can go without buying a Banshee Elite, best specs (for what I want) I've seen from Schecter.



I agree. That Banshee Elite 7 w/the Floyd is what I'm drooling over now. I love the natural finish w/the flame maple top, plus it has things I don't already have in a guitar:

-compound radius fretboard
-Sustainer
-neck-thru

I love the offset dots, the SS frets (extra jumbo), the binding, etc. I told myself I wasn't getting another guitar for quite a while after getting a Loomis this past Fall - guess I'll have to see how strong my willpower is.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Curt

Zado... Dude... tell me that's a USA production model and not a custom shop... I need that in my life. Purple is the best thing ever.


----------



## Zado

Well,USA production models are CS made,so it's both! 






The CS guys are really doing a fine job btw


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's a US production model. 

Also...


----------



## Curt

Zado said:


> Well,USA production models are CS made,so it's both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CS guys are really doing a fine job btw




Well, yeah. But the USA production prices are drastically lower than the masterbuilt stuff.


----------



## Zado

Oh well that's for sure!  splendid PT btw,going to NAMM,we're gonna see some real life pics soon,can't wait! If it's anything like the US production Schecs a couple of friends of mine have,then it's gonna be a total monster!


----------



## curlyvice

Maybe this has already been asked, but what are the chances of a KM-6 in Lambo Orange being made available in the near future?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

The USA Production models I've tried have been on par with the Masterworks.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Why the .... can we only get PT or a Schecter Tele with USA CS? Not counting Garza's sig
So annoying, I wish they released korean PT's. I would buy one in a second


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Uhh...


----------



## Andromalia

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Uhh...


Aaaaaaaah ????


----------



## Zhysick

500$?? DAAAAAMN!!! We europeans are completely ....ed...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Just for the record, that's an old model. That was aimed at Mr_Metal_575 since he didn't know that there was a Korean-made PT. There's also the Fastbacks.


----------



## Andromalia

Yeah, but I've never seen it in gold.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It was introduced last NAMM. It's based on one Pete Townshend used a few times.


----------



## stuglue

novocaine said:


>



I don't know why but i'm picturing it with green pickups. Vile yet eye catching.
Has anyone got pictures of the neck joint on the Banshee neck thru 7?
I want to know if its as recessed as the KM7 as im in the market for one.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Surveyor 777 said:


> I agree. That Banshee Elite 7 w/the *Floyd *is what I'm drooling over now. I love the natural finish w/the flame maple top, plus it has things I don't already have in a guitar:
> 
> -compound radius fretboard
> -*Sustainer*
> -neck-thru
> 
> I love the offset dots, the SS frets (extra jumbo), the binding, etc. I told myself I wasn't getting another guitar for quite a while after getting a Loomis this past Fall - guess I'll have to see how strong my willpower is.


A 7 w/a Floyd Rose and a Sustainiac?!? Yeah, GASsing now...


----------



## Pikka Bird

stuglue said:


> Has anyone got pictures of the neck joint on the Banshee neck thru 7?
> I want to know if its as recessed as the KM7 as im in the market for one.



Tharr ye be! (click the little four-squares logo at the upper right hand corner of the picture)

Doesn't show it from the greatest angle, but to my eye that looks like the same neck/body transition that the KM7 has.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Zado




----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Uhh...



I suddenly want a 6 string now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Church2224

Is that a new USA production model being released at NAMM?


----------



## Alice AKW

Chapman ML1 on steroids?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Church2224 said:


> Is that a new USA production model being released at NAMM?


----------



## Zado

Alice AKW said:


> Chapman ML1 on steroids?



Na,just a van nuys looking (and hopefully sounding) good old strat


----------



## cardinal

Dream machines need polished brass pickguards at least. Wood choices also look uninspiring. Missing the mark on those IMHO.


----------



## Zado

Yeah I guess you're right








Oh btw




rather retro looking right?


----------



## cardinal

^ that one is much better!


----------



## redlol

warpedsoul said:


> They commented on facebook that it is the new Chris Garza, and will be available in lefty.



I just saw this. Thank you very much you %^&$)^& 

GASing hard for that Garza sig..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So it looks like the Dream Machine will only have the option for black hardware.  Well, at least the pickguard is still metal, just black powder-coated.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Lorcan Ward

^That Avenger is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

That Avenger


----------



## cardinal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So it looks like the Dream Machine will only have the option for black hardware.  Well, at least the pickguard is still metal, just black powder-coated.



The black-plated brass guards were on some of the original Dream Machines, but the most famous ones had polished brass guards. Really disappointing that they'd try to resurrect the name without doing it right. (I love Tom Anderson stuff, so I have a real soft spot for the early Van Nuys era Schecter Dream Machines from when Anderson worked there).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That's probably why they called it the Dream Machine-II, since it's a different take on it.


----------



## Zado

I would really appreciate flamed hellraisers,that series neeeds a restyling



Oh and


----------



## Zado

Nothing we haven't seen already,but it's quite a good view. It doesn't even come close to Ibanez stuff,but I'm fine with it anyway.Still,surprised by noone posting pics on fb except Schecs guys


----------



## Chrisjd

anyone tried these new schecter super rock mega pickups that are in the elite series?


----------



## InfestedRabite

Zado said:


> Still,surprised by noone posting pics on fb except Schecs guys



**NAMM 2015** Schecter Guitar Research &#8211; Guitars and Girls, Hovering Hands | Six-String Samurai


----------



## Zado

InfestedRabite said:


> **NAMM 2015** Schecter Guitar Research  Guitars and Girls, Hovering Hands | Six-String Samurai



I <3 u


----------



## BigHandy

The new Banshee Elite 8 looks great, but it is prepared with Schecters new USA SuperCharger Mach-8 picups. Any experience/opinions that how do they sound in tone and quality?
I mean compared to the plain Banshees SD Nazgul and Sentinel, which are some of the best passive picups yet to metal and heavy stuffs, but on the Elite it seems that Schecters been experimenting with they own indoor stuff.
Maybe I'm not the only one who is a little bit confused about this and would rather see the prooved SD pups on the Elite as well.

Are these Schecter picups easily interchangeable with the other passive picups?! In that case it would worth a consideration...

And my last question: any news that if the Banshee Elite 8 will be available in the EU as well?

Thanks for the opinions/answers!


----------



## jonajon91

Zado said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> Is it bad that I actually quite like these?


----------



## Zado

BigHandy said:


> The new Banshee Elite 8 looks great, but it is prepared with Schecters new USA SuperCharger Mach-8&#8482; picups. Any experience/opinions that how do they sound in tone and quality?
> I mean compared to the plain Banshees SD Nazgul and Sentinel, which are some of the best passive picups yet to metal and heavy stuffs, but on the Elite it seems that Schecters been experimenting with they own indoor stuff.
> Maybe I'm not the only one who is a little bit confused about this and would rather see the prooved SD pups on the Elite as well.
> 
> Are these Schecter picups easily interchangeable with the other passive picups?! In that case it would worth a consideration...
> 
> And my last question: any news that if the Banshee Elite 8 will be available in the EU as well?
> 
> Thanks for the opinions/answers!



Yes they are interchargeable easily,but I honestly wouldn't decide to swap them before the time,all schecter CS pups I've tried in the past have always been extremely good,far superior to duncan and dimarzio regular productions.


Yes,will be EU avaiable,but you probably don't wanna know the price.


> Is it bad that I actually quite like these?


Nope,Ilove them too,the blue one has a spectacular finish for real


----------



## Alice AKW

Guys, I think that's the same guitar, but different angles. Look at the bottom of the headstock on the "Blue" one. 

More Chameleon guitars <3


----------



## RobbYoung

BigHandy said:


> And my last question: any news that if the Banshee Elite 8 will be available in the EU as well?



The previous years of Banshee guitars have been available through Thomann etc, so I don't see why it wouldn't.


----------



## Zado

It's quite possible really,I remember seeing a vid they posted about that model with a total iridescent/changing finish...I just had no idea it was DAT changing


EDIT:
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1026576434025834&set=vb.131382650211888&type=2&theater

yeah,that's quite spectacular


----------



## Alice AKW

Zado said:


> It's quite possible really,I remember seeing a vid they posted about that model with a total iridescent/changing finish...I just had no idea it was DAT changing
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1026576434025834&set=vb.131382650211888&type=2&theater
> 
> yeah,that's quite spectacular



I....

I want it...


----------



## Zado

Damn,if they make a 6 stringed one I have to get it,blue and green are my fave colors,and that effect on the finish is just marvellous.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

That sky blue Sunset Classic II 7 with the chrome hipshot.... I need that. That's friggin awesome


----------



## aneurysm

Can´t wait till the Banhee Elite´s hit the Store !


----------



## Zado

Scallon!






https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1033381330012011&ref=notif&notif_t=notify_me


https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1033377163345761&ref=notif&notif_t=notify_me

surprisingy good clean B-E sound


----------



## Zado

Also,comments to the vids just show that often people are st00pid


----------



## Zhysick

Zado said:


> Also,comments to the vids just show that often people are st00pid



Often?????

HAHAHAAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHA

Some nice guitars... waiting for the Banshee8FF now Ibanez has shown it's own FF...

For sure Schecter will be wiser and do a longer scale FF guitar... like... 26,5"-29"? 

But the Banshee Elite is just... beautiful... fvck!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I saw that. $700 for a guitar built in a custom shop? Is he crazy? 

I'd imagine we'll see a FF guitar from Schecter sometime this year or next year.


----------



## jwade

Zado said:


>



I really need to see more pictures of this.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

> USA Production SUNSET CLASSIC .. Now available with HIPSHOT!
> 
> This Black Ocean beauty is armed with our devastating APOCALYPSE tri-magnet humbuckers ..


----------



## Zhysick

A sunset classic with 24 frets? Normally those have 22 frets or am I wrong?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's the Hollywood Classic that has 22 frets.


----------



## Zhysick

Ahm... OK


----------



## Negav

Zado said:


> I would really appreciate flamed hellraisers,that series neeeds a restyling



My profile pic.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> http://s8.postimg.org/vag17eih1/image032_6.jpg



A legend bowing before a god.


----------



## possumkiller

Zado said:


> Some NAMM pics you might havent seen



Is that Mickey Rourke?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

possumkiller said:


> Is that Mickey Rourke?



Yup. His side-job is the frontman of Ministry.


----------



## Masoo2

May I ask, did Schecter release any new Japan exclusive models at NAMM?

I've been really GASing at the cheaper Schecter Japan stuff recently, but did not see any coverage


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I doubt you're going to see that during NAMM, since NAMM focuses on the US market.


----------



## Masoo2

Ahh, I see

From what I know that one natural super-strat that was released (Schecter C-1 FR GNAT Floyd Rose Prototype Electric Guitar | 6-String.com) has some new counterparts coming out in Japan, one with what seems to be a koa top.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^That was a prototype. Probably a 1-off that Schecter sent to 6-String.


----------



## mnemonic

Keith Merrow looks so much better with hair.


----------



## Zado

Masoo2 said:


> May I ask, did Schecter release any new Japan exclusive models at NAMM?
> 
> I've been really GASing at the cheaper Schecter Japan stuff recently, but did not see any coverage



"Our" Schecter's not related to Schecter Japan,which is actually a division of ESP Japan AFAIK

That said


----------



## stevexc

Zado said:


> "Our" Schecter's not related to Schecter Japan,which is actually a division of ESP Japan AFAIK



Not quite, Schecter and ESP are both owned by Hisatake Shibuya (who founded ESP). My understanding is that the Japan divisions of both companies are just more-or-less separate from the US divisions, but still related. ESP and Schecter don't have a direct relation with each other past sharing an owner.

Also AFAIK


----------



## Zado

stevexc said:


> Not quite, Schecter and ESP are both owned by Hisatake Shibuya (who founded ESP). My understanding is that the Japan divisions of both companies are just more-or-less separate from the US divisions, but still related. ESP and Schecter don't have a direct relation with each other past sharing an owner.
> 
> Also AFAIK



Yep,Schecter is owned by Shibuya-san-kun-chan-uadda....n,but iirc Schecter already mentioned that they have nothing in common with SJ...Likely their connection is just the same that ESP and Edwards share,just with a similar name (for legal reason maybe....if you call yourself "Schecter" then you can actually produce TomAnderson looking stuff I guess  ).

Problem is: they don't give their guitars to us!


----------



## Zado

Btw a lil minipoll inside the topic: anyone here that would love to see the delicious old V-1 superstrat back?







If you do,please tell here,support my mission!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10205768657596975&set=o.131382650211888&type=1&theater


----------



## Zado

Make it happen


----------



## xCaptainx

I'll be visiting Schecter in May and will be picking up an S-II Custom and a Blackjack ATX Solo-II from the new lineup. Can't wait to get my hands on them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

From what I saw on FB, that purple bass (as well as an aquaburst counterpart) has a 36'' scale length.


----------



## Zado

xCaptainx said:


> I'll be visiting Schecter in May and will be picking up an S-II Custom and a Blackjack ATX Solo-II from the new lineup. Can't wait to get my hands on them.



The S-II custom is damn spectacular,I want pics of it!



I had no idea there was the aquaburst version of the bass,thanks JazzHands!








Delicious!


----------



## Gordan

Hello, Metalheads 



Here is Our mighty Schecter Hellraiser C9 9-String Guitar in Action ! Watch out for our new morbid & dark Video/short movie 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKHUFptxF1c


Please write some comments on YouTube, thanx a lot, Greetings from Slovenia !


----------



## Zado

too many things I'd gladly purchase.......


----------



## Zado

Schecter Configurator got upgrades






















































..and VERY good ones if you ask me,especially regarding finishes


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm sure some of you saw that Mark Holcolmb is using a Schecter 7-string now instead of his PRS SE7












I was snooping their facebook, and it seems like you can actually order one like his, with a Hipshot AND no mounting rings. So if some of you were turned off by the ToM or the pickup rings, it looks like if you ask them for direct mounted pickups, they'll do that.


----------



## oneblackened

Man, Mark is super picky/indecisive about his guitars.


----------



## MetalBuddah

He probably just wasn't getting the performance he was wanting from a 25" scale so he got the Schecter which has at least 26.5" scale


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think I remember him talking about that. His Schecter has a 27'' scale, which is a good 2'' longer than his SE. 

I'm also guessing he got this because of a suggestion from Keith Merrow.


----------



## Thorerges

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think I remember him talking about that. His Schecter has a 27'' scale, which is a good 2'' longer than his SE.
> 
> I'm also guessing he got this because of a suggestion from Keith Merrow.



Ahh man could be multiple reasons. 

1) *His PRS Signature Model* isn't selling out. Maybe he was hoping PRS would sell enough of them that they would offer him a second, longer run and give him 30% of what they make. 

2) *Schecter spoke to him* and told him they'd always be willing to offer him a permanent signature line with his specs. 

3) *Maybe I don't know what I am talking about* and he's just following a suggestion. 

It's really hard to tell. One thing is for sure, a lot of guitar makers would be willing to offer him a proper signature model down the road, where he could make a decent amount of money off it and have it spec'd to his wishes. 

I am rather puzzled by the fast that PRS have not released a 7 string custom 24 model with a 25.5 and 26.5 inch scale. Maybe they don't want to take that dive yet, but considering how many metal fans love PRS, it is a decision they have to make.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Or he just doesn't have an exclusivity contract with PRS and he got that Schecter because he had connections with Keith Merrow.


----------



## Alice AKW

I wonder if the days of brand exclusivity are numbered... a good few notable guitarists I can think of play a few different makes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I believe guys like Tosin are exclusive to Ibanez.


----------



## Alice AKW

Hm.. wonder how they feel about him using his Strandbergs or his Toone for his weird baritone hybrid requirements for say, New Eden.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Thorerges said:


> I am rather puzzled by the fast that PRS have not released a 7 string custom 24 model with a 25.5 and 26.5 inch scale. Maybe they don't want to take that dive yet, but considering how many metal fans love PRS, it is a decision they have to make.



It just boggles my mind that he is on a company that has no plans to make baritone 7 strings or 8 strings yet those two instruments are used frequently in Periphery's music


----------



## Zado

I guess he has a rather open endorsement with PRS,just like Kiko had with ESP,so he can play other guitars from other brands too if he feels like it.He's probably a good source of $$ for PRS,and they just can't afford to say "play only our stuff or get the frick outta here".

That said,PRS is probably trying to fix the problem by building him another model,maybe exclusive.


----------



## PiggySmallz

i thought he was using a mayones setius 7 string? He was when I saw them a month or so ago. His PRS is a 6 string private stock.


----------



## Church2224

PRS Does not do exclusive endorsement contracts, so this is no surprise to me. 

Plus, this is the only Schecter model he is playing right now.


----------



## Zado

MusikMesse brought up some crazy diamond series news


----------



## cardinal

Boo. Need 7-string Trad series.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hope that's all coming to the US. I've been wanting a 2-point Strat like the Trad Custom


----------



## Zado

They'll be released in the US before Europe for sure,making models exclusively for certain countries excluding others is not really Schecter style nowadays.

That said,those above and the incoming Solo II Custom are really inducing me to be a Schecter only player...damn they have almost everything I could desire...maybe except this





but hey,they have time,and the way it's the right one 



Apparently,as UVP is supposed to be the MRSP,the price will be lower than that...I hope so,870&#8364; to 1150&#8364; for a strat with cheapo pups and unknown bridge is crazy,the old VS-1 had wilkinson bridge and costed 300&#8364;


----------



## Zado

Stiletto's BACK!

And I like it a ton.


----------



## celticelk

Still waiting for a damn 7-string Tempest.


----------



## Zhysick

C'mon!! Now only a Stiletto 7 HH Elite with SS frets, compound radius fingerboard and only two humbuckers (passive obviously)... 27" scale length also, please, like the Banshee Elite 7 and I will buy it.


----------



## Zado

Zhysick said:


> C'mon!! Now only a Stiletto 7 HH Elite with SS frets, compound radius fingerboard and only two humbuckers (passive obviously)... 27" scale length also, please, like the Banshee Elite 7 and I will buy it.



If they made the six......


----------



## chopeth

Zhysick said:


> C'mon!! Now only a Stiletto 7 HH Elite with SS frets, compound radius fingerboard and only two humbuckers (passive obviously)... 27" scale length also, please, like the Banshee Elite 7 and I will buy it.



That's my favourite Schecter atm too.


----------



## Zhysick

It is a beautiful shape, a very very beautiful shape, and flat top... oh Lord Vader, I love flat tops...


----------



## Zado

And it has that arm contour which is a delicious touch too


----------



## Zado

This is just so good i can cry


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hope this means they'll also do more stuff with the Riot shape. Starting to dig that model a bit more.


----------



## Zhysick

The Riot is just the same but with bevels, isn't it?

Looks nice also... and if the bevels are as comfortable as the ones of the Ibanez RGD... that should be an amazing body shape too.

I could be happy with any of both... but somehow I prefer the Stiletto... sometimes I enjoy a bit more the "classic" shapes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zhysick said:


> The Riot is just the same but with bevels, isn't it?



The Riot is a completely different body that I THINK started off as a bass, then had a handful of releases as a guitar. Same as the Stilletto.


----------



## Zhysick

For me looks almost like the same guitar but one with bevels and the other more "rounded" (strat style edges I mean)

Buy yeah!! Nice shapes anyway... would be happy with any one of both!!


----------



## cip 123

I hope they play as nice as those old Stiletto's. I remember seeing a deal on one of those Stiletto Classics a few years ago where it was like £500 (Usually £1000) I still regret not taking it


----------



## albertc

Oh my god schecter plsss. The Stiletto has been a favorite of mine since I bought a stiletto bass


----------



## Zado

please don't wake me up.


----------



## Zhysick

Schecter PT models have the arm rest? I thought they where 100% flat like an old style Fender tele...

Uuuuuhhhh... now I want one of those also...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Those are new models.

And I don't remember which one it was, but there WAS a PT with an arm contour. I'm probably wrong, but I could have sworn I found one.

EDIT: I think this was it, but it's a '90s CS model. Then there's the 2015 Garza models, and the PT Fastback II.
EDIT2: I think I found it. The PT Elite. It's a proto, but it may come eventually.


----------



## celticelk

All natural PT is hawt.


----------



## Zado

This is SO much everything


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Where are you getting these pics from?


----------



## Zado

Schecter fb page or drumcity website for those above


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

NOW the Banshee picture showed up for me.  Can't find the PTs or the Stilletos, though.


----------



## mnemonic

Man, the stain really makes that guitar pop. I wasn't so much a fan of the looks in natural.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I agree. I wish they went with stains and colors in the first place.

And possibly some solid-colored Banshees in the future.


----------



## mnemonic

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I agree. I wish they went with stains and colors in the first place.
> 
> And possibly some solid-colored Banshees in the future.



I would very much love a solid color Banshee. So I could add a pickguard and change the config, and have some sort of RG/strat hybrid. Would also need an inline headstock.


----------



## Zado

mnemonic said:


> I would very much love a *solid color Banshee*. So I could add a* pickguard* and c*hange the config*, and have some sort of RG/strat hybrid. Would also need an *inline headstock*.



Brother of mine,where've you been until now!


----------



## TauSigmaNova

If they release a stained Banshee Elite 7 HT or 6FR.... Oh man would I be ALL over that.


----------



## I Shot JR

Nice to see they're abandoning the tackiness, I use to cringe at Schecters but a lot of these look great.


----------



## wannabguitarist

I might have to get one of those walnut topped Stilettos if they end up being import models


----------



## Zado

Shouldn't we change the topic titol?


----------



## Zhysick

F******CK!!!! The new Chris Garza is flat top with arm rest??? F***CK!!! I thought it had carved top...

OK... now IT IS TIME to buy a Schecter...


Thank you!! You will know of me when I receive it... I promise!


----------



## Zado

Zhysick said:


> F******CK!!!! The new Chris Garza is flat top with arm rest??? F***CK!!! I thought it had carved top...
> 
> OK... now IT IS TIME to buy a Schecter...
> 
> 
> Thank you!! You will know of me when I receive it... I promise!



I'm expecting a NGD topic from you quite soon,do not disappoint me


----------



## Zhysick

Eeeeerrr... I forgot about the Schecter "fvck you all europeans" thing about their prices... 989$ or 1400&#8364;... yeah... funny...

I still want the guitar... right now I only see the option of ordering from Andertons (UK) so that means I will wait a bit until it is available in any other Euro country... 

Oh... this is very sad... I was absolutely convinced in buying at the moment I said it but I know the GAS path is dark and I will be tempted with a lot of other guitars in the meantime 

I think I have been playing too much SWTOR these days... 

Anyway, I still want a Schecter! Is just... I don't want a carved top and the only one that is good enough with a flat top is not available now... aaaahhg...


----------



## Zado

With Schecter the proper way to go is Used  wait a lil,there are tons of facebook groups trading brand new guitars for quite cheap,some Garza may appear  wealthy bored musicians are a treasure to us all


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

That DCGL exclusive Banshee Elite 7fr has a gloss neck. Lame


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

From DCGL


----------



## Zado

It looks just SO cool with that back I could cry...If you want satin neck you can do it yoursel,I did it with my hellraiser and it's quite easy


----------



## crystallake

> We are proud to announce the addition of 7-String shredder extraordinaire WES HAUCH ! There is also a rumor from an impeccable source that an impending collaboration with now fellow Schecter 7-String madman Keith Merrow in the works smile emoticon





> Schecter Guitars that guitar is a TransBlack KM7FR proto ... We are working with Wes on a mode


----------



## Zado

Don't know who the guy he's,but I hope he has taste for guitars


----------



## crystallake

Zado said:


> Don't know who the guy he's,but I hope he has taste for guitars



Check out his YouTube stuff. Pretty amazing.


----------



## Church2224

Wes was just with BRJ is 2011/ 2012, Jackson in 2013, ESP in 2014, and now Schecter in 2015? 

Coming up - Dean in 2016 and Ibanez in 2017!

EDIT: I will take one of those KM-7 FRs though, that is pretty sexy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The KM7-FR...


----------



## Zado

crystallake said:


> Check out his YouTube stuff. Pretty amazing.



He has some delicious taste for riffs,I like his style

Of course it's irrelevand if he has bad taste for guitars


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> He has some delicious taste for riffs,I like his style
> 
> Of course it's irrelevand if he has bad taste for guitars






















Good enough?


----------



## Zado

I TRUST HIM COMPLETELY NOW.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

I can't imagine the awesomesauce tunes he's writing with Dusty for Glass Casket with this thing.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

The Floyd KM7 looks sweet! 



Zado said:


> Don't know who the guy he's,but I hope he has taste for guitars



He has arguably the best technique in the electric guitar world and he writes some tasty riffs/solos too. He played on The Faceless album Autotheism. I'm not sure if he had much input or what he played. 

He plays the guitar solo at 3:50


----------



## Zado

Damn,the guy has the chops!Seriously great taste that guy has!

Too bad there's a 15 years old teen singing some cheesy stuff after that 



No,seriously,I had no idea Periphery sounded like that


----------



## Zhysick

^HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH!!!

That's exactly what I think about Periphery... 

A flat-top KM7-FR would be great... wait... that is a Banshee Elite, isn't it?

Mmmmm...

PS: Still thinking in the new Garza model...


----------



## Zado

Sorry,that's the kind of band I hate the most 

I'll try to listen some more of their stuff,just to make sure hoping the whole discography won't be like that


> . that is a Banshee Elite, isn't it?


the one he's holding? Nope,KM7 proto 


I'd LOVE his Signature being an H-S-S superstrat.


----------



## stevexc

Zado said:


> Sorry,that's the kind of band I hate the most
> 
> I'll try to listen some more of their stuff,just to make sure hoping the whole discography won't be like that



It is 



Zado said:


> the one he's holding? Nope,KM7 proto
> 
> 
> I'd LOVE his Signature being an H-S-S superstrat.



I think he was making the joke that a flattop KM7 with a Floyd would basically be a Banshee Elite, the one Wes is holding has a carved top


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I misread the post about Wes working with Schecter. I thought he was helping design the KM7FR, but it turns out he's having an actual sig in the works.  Awesome! 

I honestly have no clue how it would look, though. He's used so many different guitars.

Also, Schecter finally did something to explain the FR 1500 series.

http://schecterguitars.pgtb.me/mTV1zx


----------



## Zado




----------



## the.godfather

That KM7FR looks great! Fantastic option for all the floyd guys out there. I really want to try a KM6 at the moment. 

Can't wait to see what Wes comes up with for his own model!


----------



## Zhysick

Zado said:


> the one he's holding? Nope,KM7 proto



No, I was saying what stevexc understood 

A KM7 with a flat top would be basically a Banshee Elite, and that trans-blue one is just soooo beautiful...

GAS is killing me... fvck!


----------



## MetalBuddah

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Good enough?



Dude! I took that pic


----------



## Zado




----------



## curlyvice

I........I want that V on the left. Single pup,no inlays, yes please.


----------



## Zado

curlyvice said:


> I........I want that V on the left. Single pup,no inlays, yes please.


+ firebird headstock+ weird logo = delicious!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It seems they're exclusives for Sweden. They're going to be called the Testosterone-D and Testosterone-R. Priced at around $1200USD, or 9,995 krona if you wanna go the accurate route.


----------



## Arkeion

Hellraiser Hybrid. Thinking about pulling the trigger today. Opinions? Suggestions? I'm in love with the top.

Show me!


----------



## erdiablo666

I don't have one, but I've been GASing for a while. You should pull the trigger.


----------



## Arkeion

I'm really close to it, the only speed bump is the knob configuration. 

Can anybody compare the KM7 neck to the C7 Hybrid neck for me? I haven't played either guitar, and there's no chance for me to try one without ordering it. Thanks!


----------



## erdiablo666

I believe they both have the SLS neck. Someone else could verify, but I'm about 90% sure. I think you can check that on Schecter's website too.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It seems they're exclusives for Sweden. They're going to be called the Testosterone-D and Testosterone-R. Priced at around $1200USD, or 9,995 krona if you wanna go the accurate route.



Macho names are macho


> Hellraiser Hybrid. Thinking about pulling the trigger today. Opinions? Suggestions? I'm in love with the top.
> 
> Show me!


A friend of mine got a c7 and dear bananas,it was sick.

And I hate sevens


----------



## Arkeion

Ordered a KM7 instead. Just couldn't get over the knob configuration.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Huh, thought this was cool... Looks like they're trying to incorporate their AANJ clone heel on their other bolt-on models...






That's a cheapo C-6 Deluxe. I would have assumed that it had the original block bolt.


----------



## Boojakki

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's a cheapo C-6 Deluxe. I would have assumed that it had the original block bolt.



Yea, like in this pic:





So, what is it now?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Boojakki said:


> So, what is it now?



Is my picture not loading? It's a C6 with the AANJ.


----------



## Zhysick

Well... compared to RAN guitars that should be called "AAANJ" (the first 'A' for 'almost' )

I am very sure all Banshee models already have that kind of joint.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They do. They were the first Schecters to have them.


----------



## Boojakki

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Is my picture not loading? It's a C6 with the AANJ.



Sorry, I meant in what way is this actual model now produced? Square heel/block or AANJ? Is the AANJ a newer (actual) production line? When did they changed it? When I would order one now, what did I get? My english sucks... 
My pic is stolen from Andertons site in UK btw.


----------



## Triple-J

Found a C8 deluxe at a store near me recently and it has the AANJ style neck heel it's not good as the one on the Banshees but it's a start so I'm hoping they roll it out on more of their cheaper bolt-on models next year.

As for the pic of the C6 with an older style block heel I'd put it down to Schecter making a mistake on the website as all C6/7 models I've seen on ebay show the AANJ type heel.


----------



## cip 123

I have a C8 Deluxe and I can tell you it has the AANJ on it. It's a very nice joint nothing in the way when you get up High.

I should also so that my c8 Deluxe came with one of the best setups I've ever had on any guitar period. Tempted me to go out and buy the C6FR.

It may be cheap but It definitely doesn't play that way. (Also the carve on the horns makes it look kinda like a JP which is never a bad thing  )


----------



## Zado

Those Platinums look better than I would have expected....gotta try one asap...maybe a V-1












i though the pickguard was sort of a mirror like thing,but it's actually metal right? Even more interesting


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER

I will be sure to steer clear from whatever band those guys are in


----------



## Zado

Life is magnificent


----------



## xCaptainx

CADAVERTOUCHER said:


> I will be sure to steer clear from whatever band those guys are in





hahaha all good man! Here's a snippet if you're morbidly curious 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMvLa8Muplk

or a newer one 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiSUl5bJ5U0

btw I put up some other photos here - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/295262-ngd-schecter-la-visit.html


----------



## Zado

Man your S2 is wicked good!


----------



## Zado




----------



## Zhysick

Oh... it is real...

By the way, I'm sorry... I ended up buying another guitar... the Garza must wait


----------



## Arkeion

Oh.. Loomis with an Avenger?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Arkeion said:


> Oh.. Loomis with an Avenger?



I know right? Kicks ass to see him with a cooler-looking shape.


----------



## Arkeion

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I know right? Kicks ass to see him with a cooler-looking shape.



Not the way I was going with it! haha


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Arkeion said:


> Not the way I was going with it! haha




I know. I was being a prick. 

I just love the Avenger shape. I'm assuming this is either a one off custom for him, a prototype for a possible 6-string sig, or a prototype for a 24-fret USA Production.


----------



## Arkeion

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I know. I was being a prick.
> 
> I just love the Avenger shape. I'm assuming this is either a one off custom for him, a prototype for a possible 6-string sig, or a prototype for a 24-fret USA Production.



I thought maybe that was your intention, but I played it safe


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Looks like the first USA Production Solo is in the works.


----------



## Zado

Yep,as they promised but Im expecting some flamed amberburst in the future


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Welp... Probably the best-looking Avenger I've seen yet.

Platinum series Avenger.


----------



## Zado

Platinum series is really catchin all my guitar interest nowadays,and though I usually dislike Avengers,that's a pretty cool one


----------



## ThePIGI King

That's probably the worst looking Avenger I've seen, in my opinion. I love the shape. They're comfy as can be. I just wish we had production quilted Avengers with pretty colours.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I disagree. Glad were finally getting more solid colored avengers


----------



## ThePhilosopher

A 3-tone burst 28" maple-boarded 8 string Tempest (ala the Hellraiser Extreme, but with a matching headstock) would be instant GAS.


----------



## celticelk

ThePhilosopher said:


> A 3-tone burst 28" maple-boarded 8 string Tempest (ala the Hellraiser Extreme, but with a matching headstock) would be instant GAS.



Schecter seems to have an irrational aversion to producing ERG versions of the Tempest. Disappointing.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I know that's the truth - I keep seeing one of the few Blackjack Tempest 8's popping up on eBay from time to time (always when I don't have the cash).


----------



## celticelk

ThePhilosopher said:


> I know that's the truth - I keep seeing one of the few Blackjack Tempest 8's popping up on eBay from time to time (always when I don't have the cash).



I very nearly bought that red-and-black one, after I'd given up playing 8 strings, just because I wanted an ERG Tempest so badly. I think I'm past that now - I just really want a 7-string Tempest.


----------



## cip 123

Arkeion said:


> Oh.. Loomis with an Avenger?




Be nice to see someone other than Syn playing an Avenger, thats the main reason I've always steered away from avengers. (Nothing against Syn as a player just not an Avenged fan)


----------



## Zado

cip 123 said:


> Be nice to see someone other than Syn playing an Avenger, thats the main reason I've always steered away from avengers. (Nothing against Syn as a player just not an Avenged fan)



Second this^


----------



## Electric Wizard

I was never big into the Avenger but it looks great with a carved top and that style of headstock.


----------



## Zado

Give me a proper emotional pic for this thing.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Zado said:


> Give me a proper emotional pic for this thing.


----------



## Zado

DAT'S IT!


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Zado said:


> Give me a proper emotional pic for this thing.


----------



## cip 123

So what are we waiting for so far? Wes Hauch Model, Nick Johnston Model, New KM, New Loomis, Stilletos... next year gun be good


----------



## Zado

AND FRIGGIN GLAMOUR SUPERSTRATS


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> AND FRIGGIN GLAMOUR SUPERSTRATS



THose did all sorts of things to me. Bright colours are just the best, I want my guitar lookin' Fabulous


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Guess they're all gonna start off with soapbar P90s.


----------



## Zado

Waitin for humbs and figured tops.But those are promising nontheless,remember me of the MW Solo w/Lindy Fralin pups


----------



## Zado

AW


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

> Glad the cat is out of the bag!
> Great to see these guys back and making music.
> *New Dan Donegan model coming for 2016!*



In case anyone was interested.


----------



## possumkiller

The banshee really needs an inline headstock. The traditional inline like on the PT models would be fine. Reversed would be even better.


----------



## Shask

I have gotten use to the headstock on my Banshee. Doesn't bother me at all. I acually think I like it more than their inline models. I find most of their inline shapes ugly.

With an inline headstock, they would look like that Tommy Victor Prong sig model.


----------



## Zado

possumkiller said:


> The banshee really needs an inline headstock. The traditional inline like on the PT models would be fine. Reversed would be even better.



Same old story,inline headstock + solid finish + H-S-S config,they don't seem to listen tho


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> With an inline headstock, they would look like that Tommy Victor Prong sig model.



That isn't a bad thing. I ....ing LOVE how the TV sig is, even though it's all-black and has that 12th-fret inlay.


----------



## mnemonic

possumkiller said:


> The banshee really needs an inline headstock. The traditional inline like on the PT models would be fine. Reversed would be even better.



I would love an inline headstock on the Banshee. I would like one of those 5+2 headstocks they did on the Avenger even more (or the 6+1 like the old ones), though I have a feeling I'm one of the few that actually likes that headstock.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

You're not alone. I like that headstock on quite a few models. It worked on the limited edition Blackjack Riot they had.


----------



## Electric Wizard

possumkiller said:


> The banshee really needs an inline headstock. The traditional inline like on the PT models would be fine. Reversed would be even better.










Forgot to erase the locking nut but, 10/10 would cop.


----------



## Zado

^100% would bang






And regular HS


----------



## Shask

Yuck on the HSH.  I hate that middle single coil. On my Ibanez guitars I usually take them out and leave a hole, or screw them way down into the body. I always hit my pick on them.


That headstock looks OK, but I think it looks too rounded for the guitar. Maybe they they made it a little pointier to match the shape of the horns on the body it might look better.


Personally, I prefer them the way they are stock over these mock-ups


----------



## Zado

Imho reminds me of these













So every argument against is invalid


----------



## Chokey Chicken

I prefer the pot placement on the schecter mockups. I'd also prefer the reversed 2+5 avenger headstock. So sexy.


----------



## Zhysick

Yes, one of the good things about the Banshee is the volume pot being a bit far from the strings.

They nailed that!


----------



## Shask

Zhysick said:


> Yes, one of the good things about the Banshee is the volume pot being a bit far from the strings.
> 
> They nailed that!



Ya know, that was one of my favorite things about them also.

However, since owning one, I find it a little annoying sometimes. The volume knob is right under the Floyd bar. You have to kind of reach around the bar to turn the volume knob. It is just kind of awkward. It looks good on paper, but it is kind of weird in person. It doesn't bother me too much, but I could see it being annoying for someone who rides their volume a lot.


----------



## Zado

Btw








if they are anything like the old VS models,and affordable enough,with proper mods the blue might become my 80's buddy


----------



## untitled164

I need that Banshee prototype in my life - the TBB/Maple. It's perfect for my needs. Anyone heard anything about it at all?

I even emailed Schecter about it and got no response. I didn't expect one, but I'm really in love with it and I'm investigating really hard right now haha. I'd pay extortionate amounts of money for it.


----------



## Zado

untitled164 said:


> I need that Banshee prototype in my life - the TBB/Maple. It's perfect for my needs. Anyone heard anything about it at all?
> 
> I even emailed Schecter about it and got no response. I didn't expect one, but I'm really in love with it and I'm investigating really hard right now haha. I'd pay extortionate amounts of money for it.



Well it doesn't actually exist the closest thing to it is













but it's actually quite pricey


----------



## untitled164

That's a huge bummer. I'm gonna go cry myself to sleep.


----------



## Zado

untitled164 said:


> That's a huge bummer. I'm gonna go cry myself to sleep.


Oh,come on! Petition? Forum poll?


----------



## cip 123

Tried a Banshee Elite 8 yesterday and damn was it good, the thing nearly played itself.

Now thinking I might trade my ibby prestige for an elite 7...

Also they should totally come with inline headstocks that would be sick!


----------



## Zado

cip 123 said:


> Tried a Banshee Elite 8 yesterday and damn was it good, the thing nearly played itself.
> 
> Now thinking I might trade my ibby prestige for an elite 7...
> 
> Also they should totally come with inline headstocks that would be sick!



Curious,today I was hinking about getting an Ibba prestige instead of a schec as my next guitar I've seen a couple of Ibanez RG 3120 brand new for 1000 here,which is quite a good price I think,considering a banshee elite will probably be around 1300 (with fixed bridge,possibly around 100 more for the FR loaded).Now,I've not tried an Ibanez in years,so I gotta make sure the neck will suite me properly,but quality wise I hear nothing but good things about prestige models,especially here...So I'm quite tempted


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> Curious,today I was hinking about getting an Ibba prestige instead of a schec as my next guitar I've seen a couple of Ibanez RG 3120 brand new for 1000 here,which is quite a good price I think,considering a banshee elite will probably be around 1300 (with fixed bridge,possibly around 100 more for the FR loaded).Now,I've not tried an Ibanez in years,so I gotta make sure the neck will suite me properly,but quality wise I hear nothing but good things about prestige models,especially here...So I'm quite tempted



I got mine on an insanely lucky trade where I went up from a jackson DK7 to a 2550RG. The Ibanez is definitely well made I can't really see any flaws honestly it's made to a high standard, So I'm looking to trade for an ibanez prestige 7 or maybe something of equal quality.

If you wanna know anything about how the ibanez feels let me know


----------



## Zado

Mmm tell me about the neck..I usualy like fat neck,but slimmer ones don't scare me that much,but I particularly dislike very thin and large necks,I gt sloppu with them for some reason  also,how's the bridge? I'm not familiar with Ibanez tremolos,are they a pain just like the FR?

Aso,do you fee the Banshee is equal quality wise to your Prestige,or at least close?


Oh btw site updated
http://www.schecterguitars.com/international/guitars/california-vintage


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> Mmm tell me about the neck..I usualy like fat neck,but slimmer ones don't scare me that much,but I particularly dislike very thin and large necks,I gt sloppu with them for some reason  also,how's the bridge? I'm not familiar with Ibanez tremolos,are they a pain just like the FR?
> 
> Aso,do you fee the Banshee is equal quality wise to your Prestige,or at least close?



This may be a long post.

The neck is Slim, definitely the slimmest I've ever owned, but it's not uncomfy. Hard to explain its, very slim(to me) but it lets you play easily and relaxed and is just very comfy to play its not flat, nice and round.

Ibanez trems are always for me anyway some of the best, the high end ones at least. Mine has the edge pro I believe and I can dive all day and it stays in tune, however pulling up usually makes it go all wonky so it depends really.

Quality is probably the same but for different reasons. The Banshee had 100% the best top quality brand names on it, hipshot, schecter custom shop pickups locking tuners tusq nut, everything. The Inlays were gorgeous as well, pearl with brass rings outlining them. They really give you a lot.
That being said I did notice a little roughness on the top end of the fretboard binding near the neck pickup apart from that it was clean.

The Ibanez own brand hardware apart from the Gotoh tuners and as far as I can tell finish wise, flawless. Maybe I got a good one. It DEFINITELY plays like a high end guitar and like no other Ibanez Ive played I wouldn't touch a lower end Ibanez because of past experience but also because how this one feels.


They're both high quality, and play like high end guitars imo, It's up to what you want really. the banshee would have proper brand name stuff on it, but the finish and fit may lack just a little, where as its the other way round for the Ibanez.


----------



## Zado

Thanks mate for the review,very very helpful
I'll give the Prestige a shot for sure,hoping to find some near my place,they are really gassin me gas hard,and this forum is not helping at all!

Still undecided,since my Gas is quite variable nowadays...it goes from modern Ibanez-suhr like superstrats to 80's charvels,it depends on the mood probably...or maybe I just feel like needing a new guitar,it's been some years since I purchased the last one,and I'd love to play something new


----------



## cip 123

Same here, I was selling my Jackson 7 for a 80's jackson/charvel but someone offered me the Ibanez and I had to take it as it was a straight trade up for me.

I'd love to end up with a schecter 7 or a Prestige 7, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Zado

Can't match the 80es  I'd gladly get a Schecter as my next guitar,but prices here are gettin ridiculous,so I'd have to make a purchase from the US I fear.Also,the italian dealer is far from being honest,or at least this is what people tell me...no surprise then if 90% of schecter endorsers here switch to Ibanez or ESP after a couple of years..


----------



## Shask

Zado said:


> Thanks mate for the review,very very helpful
> I'll give the Prestige a shot for sure,hoping to find some near my place,they are really gassin me gas hard,and this forum is not helping at all!
> 
> Still undecided,since my Gas is quite variable nowadays...it goes from modern Ibanez-suhr like superstrats to 80's charvels,it depends on the mood probably...or maybe I just feel like needing a new guitar,it's been some years since I purchased the last one,and I'd love to play something new


I can only compare the "normal" Banshee 6 to Ibanezes I have played, but I would say quality-wise, the Schecter is usually similar to most mid to mid-upper level Ibanezes. The upper level Ibanezes will win out on attention to detail on frets and such, but IMO, the extra quality doesn't matter if it has a neck you cant play. To me, that is the biggest difference. The Schecter neck is about the same thinness, but it is a narrow round C shape. The Ibanez is a wide flat D shape. Most Ibanez guitars will give me wrist cramps after playing for a few hours. I can fly all over the Banshee neck for days. So, I would take a lower quality fret job over a neck I can actually play. However, I have fairly small fingers. I could see the Banshee being a problem for someone with large hands, who needs that extra width.



That is funny, because the Banshee 6 and the Charvel So-Cal are the 2 guitars I am playing the most right now


----------



## Zado

Yep,at the end of the day,playability's the most deciding factor when it comes to guitars, you can't actually "change" it,something you can do with sound instead.My only problem is I don't want to overpay things...it's been so long since I purchased my last instrument I'd hate to get something costed a certain amount of money and ruin the moment by being unhappy with the overall quality.After all this time and the shetz I've been thru I feel like I deserve an overall (very) nice instrument  too bad I can't actually try everything I need to make a proper choice


----------



## Shask

Zado said:


> Yep,at the end of the day,playability's the most deciding factor when it comes to guitars, you can't actually "change" it,something you can do with sound instead.My only problem is I don't want to overpay things...it's been so long since I purchased my last instrument I'd hate to get something costed a certain amount of money and ruin the moment by being unhappy with the overall quality.After all this time and the shetz I've been thru I feel like I deserve an overall (very) nice instrument  too bad I can't actually try everything I need to make a proper choice



Yeah, I have heard that Europe gets shafted on Schecters. That is a shame really. Usually the Ibanezes cost way more here in the US.

I got lucky, because I found my Banshee as "used" from a retailer online. It looks like it was a floor model that just had some pick swirls in it. Some buffing made it look new. I found it for almost 1/2 the regular cost, so I really feel like it isn't as nice as it actually is since I paid so little.

However, it is all about that feel. For me, it plays better than many of my other guitars that cost 2x to 3x more. It just has the specs that fit me like a glove. I have almost quit playing all my other guitars since I bought it. My only "complaint", is it would be nice if it had a little more "chug" to it. I mean, it is Alder/Ebony, so you cant expect that, but it would be awesome to see a Banshee with Hellraiser specs.


----------



## cip 123

I was under the impression Schecter were very affordable in terms of what you get. I live in the UK and the Elites and Artist models are just under or over £1000 which for what you get is pretty good, the equivalent Ibanez at that price won't have stainless steel frets, name brand pickups, neck through construction, or figured tops.

Maybe its the exchange rate but the UK seems to have it good, maybe consider ordering from here and shipping, there won't be any import tax, the shipping cost might be a little bit more though.

Edit : Check Thomann, they're always good for prices and shipping


----------



## Zado

Yeah i guess I'll go with used stuff too...the regular banshee 6 fixed bridge is about 1100 here,which is the price of a brand new Ibanez Prestige...Now,as long as quality is fine the production country really doesn't matter,but the idea is that one can get better bangs for bucks with other brands.Also,dunno,I'm having some kind of twisted attraction for Ibbas these days...maybe that's just the hype around the brand that's brainwashing me without gettin noticed you know,when you "yeah,schecters are pretty decent" and "Ibanez makes AMAZING stuff,change the pups and you have a keeper for life!" for the 10th time in a day,something starts moving


----------



## cip 123

I think theres still a lot of people who haven't seen new schecters who go "They're okay" when all they remember is schecter from a few years ago. I would gladly have a high end schecter a my main guitar.

My ibanez is nice but like i said before, not much separates the two. I do have a big soft spot for RG550's or anything modeled after it so I understand your Dilemma haha


----------



## Shask

Zado said:


> Yeah i guess I'll go with used stuff too...the regular banshee 6 fixed bridge is about 1100 here,which is the price of a brand new Ibanez Prestige...Now,as long as quality is fine the production country really doesn't matter,but the idea is that one can get better bangs for bucks with other brands.Also,dunno,I'm having some kind of twisted attraction for Ibbas these days...maybe that's just the hype around the brand that's brainwashing me without gettin noticed you know,when you "yeah,schecters are pretty decent" and "Ibanez makes AMAZING stuff,change the pups and you have a keeper for life!" for the 10th time in a day,something starts moving



I think this forum in general is obsessed with Ibanez. You are going to get that bias.


----------



## cip 123

Shask said:


> I think this forum in general is obsessed with Ibanez. You are going to get that bias.



I don't really understand why that is, the only good Ibanez I've ever actually played is my current prestige, anything under that has been "Meh" at most.


----------



## Zado

Gotta give them a try then,no other solution I fear  

Btw talkin Schecter


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Holy _*fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck*_ they finally did it.  

.... everything else. THAT is the one. 

That shape works a lot better with 22 frets than 24 frets.



cip 123 said:


> I don't really understand why that is, the only good Ibanez I've ever actually played is my current prestige, anything under that has been "Meh" at most.



A lot of guys that everyone here idolize either use Ibanez religiously, or used Ibanez at some point. Plus, they used to be really bang-for-the-buck brand-wise.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

^ Better buy it now then - I'm pretty sure that's just a prototype that's up for sale on evilbay right now... not a production guitar

(maybe in the future... but with Schecter you never know, they seem to do a lot of prototypes that never see the light of day)


----------



## Triple-J

I'm not sure what happened but a lot of the newer series have dropped in price recently for example the new Blackjack C7 was around £870-970 when it first came out but now I can find it for as low as £720 I've also noticed that the Stealth and Damien have had drops in price too.

As for that Solo-2 Custom it's gorgeous and I'd expect it in next years lineup as the Solo-2 really seems to have worked out for Schecter unlike the previous Solo model.


----------



## johnnyninja

I'm kind of struggling with this latest "Ibanez or Schecter" or something else topic. I have about 1700 in my guitar fund and I'm currently down to one guitar. The problem is obvious  

I'm playing and RG 1570 that has tons of mojo but I want a sustainiac and ss frets on my next guitar. The Banshee Elite looks really good, but for a few hundred more I could have a Carvin built and install a sustainer afterwards. I could also pick up a used Ibanez and do the mods for about 1400 total. I just sold my Carvin ST300 because the neck was about a mm to big for me and I couldn't warm up to medium jumbo frets.

my ocd is kicking in big time. I simply don't want to settle for anything less than spectacular.


----------



## Zado

Try the Elite and then decide if it's worth the $$ for ya  and then report to this topic 


Oh btw 
http://www.killerburstguitars.com/#!product/prd1/3326309711/schecter-usa-cet-trans-amber-rep-sample

someone should save her from loneliness


----------



## Zado

This is just so damn st00pid I actually love it


----------



## Michael_Ten

Zado said:


> This is just so damn st00pid I actually love it



Anyone remember those multi-flavored fruit roll-ups from the '90s? This is totally a "fruit roll-up" finish.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

It looks a lot like Dragon Burst finishes.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Zado said:


> This is just so damn st00pid I actually love it



Is that a Hellraiser Hybrid?


----------



## Zado

Yep it is


----------



## Shask

ThePhilosopher said:


> It looks a lot like Dragon Burst finishes.



Reminds me of the Washburn/Dean Dimeslime guitars.....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> Reminds me of the Washburn/Dean Dimeslime guitars.....



It does, but it seems like they went extreme on both colors.  The middle is too yellow and the outside is too dark. Seems more like a radiationburst than a slimeburst. 

Cool that they're using some more unique finishes, though. I guess the aquaburst did really well.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Interesting finish to say the least. I'd call it 'lizard belly' finish if I had my way


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Andertons Music Company - Your search results

Anderton's are dropping the price on their 6-string Banshees.


----------



## Zado

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Interesting finish to say the least. I'd call it 'lizard belly' finish if I had my way



It's MELONBURST!




> Anderton's are dropping the price on their 6-string Banshees.


Mmmm 100&#8364; less than buying here next Schecter I'll buy,if any,will hardly be purchased from shops here...tons of endorsers here are leaving the brand due to the idiotic endorsement policy applied by the italian dealer GoldMusic (from Italy could you expect something else? nnnah).Glad not to give money to those arseholes.


----------



## cip 123

Andertons is a great shop, they set up all their guitars in store I believe so you should get a great guitar


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

California Vintage : Traditional Custom

It's official. $600. Made in Korea. 







EDIT: Moar

http://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/2015guitars/traditional-standard-2015-06-30-2015-06-30-detail

$499















http://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/2015guitars/pt-standard-2015-06-30-detail

$499 again










http://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/2015guitars/pt-custom-2015-06-30-2015-06-30-detail

$599










If those Strats had 22 frets, they would have been perfect. Oh well, maple fretboards, 2 knobs instead of 3, and a 2-point trem? Sign me up. 

If only the new LTD SNs weren't so sexy...


----------



## cip 123

Damn..those are right in there to challenge Fender, Pretty smart move IMO

Looks like unfinished maple too which is awesome.


----------



## Zado

cip 123 said:


> Andertons is a great shop, they set up all their guitars in store I believe so you should get a great guitar



How's their return policy?My problem with purchase from other countries is that if the guitar is flawed you're screwed sometimes.


Btw I like those strats,the blue one looks precious..I hope it has some space for an humb under the pickguard,I'm no fan of those Custom,the figured maple kinda ruins it...some sparkling finish like the new LTD ST would have been miles better imho.Curious to see if these will find some appreciation or will be totally ignored like the VS-1 and 2 a couple of years ago (which was a pity since they were great for the price).


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I think a super smart move would be a $1k-ish range Strat/Tele line to go along with their current best-sellers. The cheap-division version might be a recipe for future retail blow outs/overstock, but maybe I'm wrong. Either way, they look cool.


----------



## Zado

I want one of those without pickguard in lambo orange,that's all.


----------



## cip 123

Adam Of Angels said:


> I think a super smart move would be a $1k-ish range Strat/Tele line to go along with their current best-sellers. The cheap-division version might be a recipe for future retail blow outs/overstock, but maybe I'm wrong. Either way, they look cool.




Their current USA strats/teles are just over 1K here (the UK) about 1400 round about there. 

I just think its a nice alternative since Fender dominate that market, even if theres Blow out Sales people could pick them up and realise they're good and it increases Schecters popularity?

Either way would be good though. Plus I think Nick Johnston will probably have a Sig Strat next year 



Zado said:


> How's their return policy?My problem with purchase from other countries is that if the guitar is flawed you're screwed sometimes.



I'm not sure on international but i think its fairly straight forward in the UK. Best for returns is Thomann I think. Email Andertons and ask, they're super helpful.


----------



## Zado

Thanks mate

Yep a Johnston signature is probably approaching,but believe,if it'll be anything reminding metal even a lil bit,I'm killing someone.It needs to be one of the very few classic rock signature by schecter,if not it's a total waste.


----------



## cip 123

No problem.

And no Schecter seem to be doing things right for once and they seem to give artists a lot of control, I mean the Keith Merrow basically got a new shape, still a strat type but its nothing like in the catalog. 

I don't think Nick will be pressured in to anything Metal.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

cip 123 said:


> No problem.
> 
> And no Schecter seem to be doing things right for once and they seem to give artists a lot of control, I mean the Keith Merrow basically got a new shape, still a strat type but its nothing like in the catalog.
> 
> I don't think Nick will be pressured in to anything Metal.




Wait, isn't Keith's sig identical in shape to the Hellraiser and whatnot?


----------



## cip 123

Adam Of Angels said:


> Wait, isn't Keith's sig identical in shape to the Hellraiser and whatnot?



Does it not have a different horns, and carves? Maybe i'm thinking of it wrong haha


----------



## Electric Wizard

The KM is the same as the Maus sig, which was first. So kind of a new shape, just not for Keith.


----------



## cip 123

Ah cool, it's not much different from the hellraiser now that I look at it. But i don't see schecter pressuring artists in to things.


----------



## Shask

cip 123 said:


> Does it not have a different horns, and carves? Maybe i'm thinking of it wrong haha



Same shape as the Hellraiser Hybrid.


----------



## A-Branger

and now Schecter doing fender-likes guitar too for the namm 


 seriusly, between them ESP and ibanez (and donno who else too), there is something going on there... what did Fender to piss them off lol, all seem to have done a secret meeting to try to knock down fender out the map

so what would be next for the winter namm? PRS copies? gibson? lol


----------



## mnemonic

Keith's sig shape may be the same as another guitar, but Loomis' is now more of a one-off shape. It used to be a straight-up Hellraiser, but he's now changed where the neck is (further out of the body for better fret access) and the arched top is now much more dramatic. I think the horns may also have changed.

This picture shows off the arch top better than most retailer pics


----------



## Shask

mnemonic said:


> Keith's sig shape may be the same as another guitar, but Loomis' is now more of a one-off shape. It used to be a straight-up Hellraiser, but he's now changed where the neck is (further out of the body for better fret access) and the arched top is now much more dramatic. I think the horns may also have changed.
> 
> This picture shows off the arch top better than most retailer pics




Like I said above, they are using the Hellraiser Hybrid shape instead of the standard Hellraiser shape.


----------



## Zado

Oh btw since it wasn't posted before





The bridge is ....


----------



## cip 123

A-Branger said:


> and now Schecter doing fender-likes guitar too for the namm
> 
> 
> seriusly, between them ESP and ibanez (and donno who else too), there is something going on there... what did Fender to piss them off lol, all seem to have done a secret meeting to try to knock down fender out the map
> 
> so what would be next for the winter namm? PRS copies? gibson? lol




Well are fender ever doing anything new? last I can remember they had some cool new electronics, and that hideous double cut Tele. 

I don't think they're intentionally trying to take over fender but theres a big gap for traditional shaped guitars with modern appointments, like unfinished necks, 2 pivot bridges, graph-tec nut, locking tuners.


----------



## Zado

How are things doing for Fender in the US btw? I mean,are they the first choice in matter of strats and teles? Or many say "f**k dat,I prefer a good quality strat from XXXX over an overpriced Fender"?

I've tried some US made Fenders last month,and seriously were nothing special,they played and soundend not any better than a MIM strat,and considering the price (one of them was a HSS deluxe,1600&#8364 I was utterly disappointed.Still,they sell like bread cause,you know, we are brand whores


----------



## cip 123

Yea everywhere stocks them, thats the problem ESP/Schecter will have they may be better guitars, I don't know, but unless the push retailers to stock them its gonna be hard to get them in stores.

In the biggest store near me theres a whole section for fender then one wall for schecter esp and ibanez.


----------



## Zado

Ladies and Gentleman: da titties!


----------



## A-Branger

cip 123 said:


> Well are fender ever doing anything new? last I can remember they had some cool new electronics, and that hideous double cut Tele.
> 
> I don't think they're intentionally trying to take over fender but theres a big gap for traditional shaped guitars with modern appointments, like unfinished necks, 2 pivot bridges, graph-tec nut, locking tuners.



"fender", "new".... two words I have never heard LOL, but yeah you are right, no even the colors, they stick to what they designed in the 50-70s and done.

I know theres always going to be a market for that kind of guitars, and sadly many would still buy fender as per brand, same with gibson, people only look at the brand name and are more than happy to pay $$$$$$$$$ for it.

And all taht doesnt help with music stores being the big brand whores. Im sick and tired to go to a store in order to see out of the 4 walls. One is gibson, one and half is fender, half are mix bases (including fender), and the last wall is everything else guitars, cables, pedals, acoustics, etc etc.


but it seems funny that this namm this 3 mayor brands decided to go down that path at the same time.

And yes, they are improving stuff fender havent done, but I think theres still room to improve more, no need to keep copy/paste them. At least the other brands give their own twist to it, Schecter seem to only have change the headstock,


----------



## Church2224

Say what you will but my Fender American Deluxe HSS Strat and American Standard Tele are two of my favorite guitars these days that I play. The quality on them is fine and they play and sound great. Also that new American deluxe HSH Strat has been something I have wanted them to do for a long time. 

Fender is not really overpriced. American Deluxes usually are $1750 which is about right for a guitar in that area. And yes, they stick to what they have done because that is what sells for them and what their customers base wants out of them. 

Honestly are Fenders REALLY targeted for a bunch of guys in their late teens to twenties who play 7 strings and listen to metal? They are not trying to get us to buy their guitars, rather people who, well frankly, want Fenders. It is the old business idea of if it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## Millul

Zado said:


> Ladies and Gentleman: da titties!



If they only would put the inline 6 headstock on the Banshee...!


----------



## Zado

We need a petition for that.Huge petition.


----------



## Zado

if they just made something like this....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Zado

Hybrid proto? Not bad!


----------



## ThePIGI King

I don't think its a Hybrid due to the fret markers. Don't the Hybrids have the treble side markers? Looks more like a fancy Banshee Elite to me.


----------



## Shask

ThePIGI King said:


> I don't think its a Hybrid due to the fret markers. Don't the Hybrids have the treble side markers? Looks more like a fancy Banshee Elite to me.



It is an arch top, so it cant be a Banshee.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's a carved top. Not a Banshee.

Betting it's a Blackjack SLS C-1 FR with a new finish and a Schecter pickup. Either it's a limited edition or the SLS series may be using Schecter pickups next year.


----------



## Zado

DUnno about schecter pups,fullshred is great to me


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm surprised they're picking such a contrasting pickup. The Full Shred is low output, tight, and extremely cutting. The Apocalypse seems to be Schecter's Invader, in which it's very high output and has a fatter sound to it.

EDIT: Wait, nevermind. Confusing the Apocalypse with the Brimstone.


----------



## Zado

The Apo is described as sort of an output monster,but it really isn't supposed to be that heavy,I think more of a Duncan Distortion made by Schecter,maybe a lil less pronunced on the high mids.

The Brimmy is something I couldn't touch with a long stick probably 

I'm intrigued by the Pasa,the Route and the Supercharger,but the descriptions on the site aren't honestly helpful, at least half of their products seem to be made to tear down buildings instead of being put in guitars. Also,I hope they are verrry good,cause the price is the one of a custom shop SD


----------



## Zado

Check out this super cool new SLS Special Edition C-1-FR/S in Trans Purple Burst!
* Schecter Guitars Custom Shop APOCALYPSE humbucker
* Sustainiac System
* Exclusive Floyd Rose 1500 tremolo 
* Compound Radius neck
* limited availability
* Available mid-August / Pre-order yours NOW! Beware,if you live in EU,you're screwed!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## ThePhilosopher

Looks like the Jeff Loomis V.


----------



## Zado

I'd love to see a random star or an explorer,but I fear we'll see another metal looking V


----------



## Zado

Summer Special Editions!

Ok,not as shiny as koa LTDs,but that solo II......


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

mmmmm purple.


----------



## Zado




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I just realized how cool multi-ply carbon fiber binding is.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

Very cool looking...


...but green would be better


----------



## Zado

Blue1970Cutlass said:


> Very cool looking...
> 
> 
> ...but green would be better


Eh,unfortunately Schecter kinda hates green


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

Zado said:


> Eh,unfortunately Schecter kinda hates green



Tell me about it


----------



## Zado

Why didnt they do something like this on full production? WHY???


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

> Happy to see dUg getting the recognition he deserves ! _*Look for his Signature bass in 2016*_ too!


----------



## Zado

It's gonna be a baron,I bet


----------



## Zado

Chris Garza is doin it weird


----------



## kevdes93

Didn't they like JUST update his signature model? He's been with schecter for a long time, maybe he just felt like it was time for a change.


----------



## cip 123

Think they updated it 2014 with the rest when they were kinda revamping everything.

I'm surprised he's playing that Ibanez though, for a welcome to the family type thing i figured he'd get a higher end ibanez?


----------



## Zado

Maybe he's just having a try for some reason,dunno  never been a fan of the band,but the sig was rad.Well if he turns into a Ibba artist,his sig price will possibly drop


----------



## kevdes93

I wasn't into his first sig but the updated one is extremely sexy. Probably the only schecter I'd buy brand new if I was able.


----------



## Shask

cip 123 said:


> Think they updated it 2014 with the rest when they were kinda revamping everything.
> 
> I'm surprised he's playing that Ibanez though, for a welcome to the family type thing i figured he'd get a higher end ibanez?



He should have went for a Banshee 7 sig instead


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It really sucks he bailed.  His revamped sig model was nearly perfect. Just needed a pickguard and a Tele plate bridge.


----------



## Zado

Apparently Schecter is making rather "open" endorsement contracts,so you can actualy be seen with other brand instruments without gettin buttkicked.Hope this is just the case


----------



## Valnob

I was going through Wes Hauch's instagram, and found a post where he said he was working on a new 2016 model (a sig i guess).
Any news on that front ?


----------



## gunch

Zado said:


> Oh btw since it wasn't posted before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bridge is ....



NEED


----------



## TauSigmaNova

That purple SLS Blackjack.... WANT.


----------



## Zado

Valnob said:


> I was going through Wes Hauch's instagram, and found a post where he said he was working on a new 2016 model (a sig i guess).
> Any news on that front ?


they (he and schec) started working on his signature a couple of months ago at best,we will hardly see anything before december I fear.

Anyway no news about Garza leaving Schecter from a trustable source,so he probably just played it.


----------



## Triple-J

cip 123 said:


> Think they updated it 2014 with the rest when they were kinda revamping everything.
> 
> I'm surprised he's playing that Ibanez though, for a welcome to the family type thing i figured he'd get a higher end ibanez?



They only just updated it this year which is pretty sad but it's quite possible that if the relationship is over then Schecter will keep making the shape without him as they don't have many 7's that aren't based on the C body shape plus people are always asking them about a PT-7 on their facebook so it would make sense to keep it in production.



Valnob said:


> I was going through Wes Hauch's instagram, and found a post where he said he was working on a new 2016 model (a sig i guess).
> Any news on that front ?



Wasn't he pictured with a modded Merrow sig? if it's him I'm thinking of I'm pretty sure the word was that his sig would be based off it.


----------



## Zado

I hope his signature will be based on Banshee shape...it's really time for a flat top soloist like signature.


----------



## Zado

Me loving an Avenger?Well,sounds possible now


----------



## big_aug

Zado said:


> Me loving an Avenger?Well,sounds possible now



Damn that's pretty sick. Never figured I'd be into something like that.


----------



## possumkiller

Electric Wizard said:


> Forgot to erase the locking nut but, 10/10 would cop.



That as a seven with a Floyd!! Yes!!


----------



## Zado

I just watched a Schecter live stream,and luckily they replied my question about anything explorer reminescent on the way...the reply was quite vague,but there's definitely something on the way!

Also





Oh btw protos!


----------



## Triple-J

To all you UK/Euro guys after the newer models GAK have dropped the price of the KM7 to £850! sadly it's just the trans white model but it's a price drop of around £200 which is pretty good in my book.
Schecter KM-7 Keith Merrow Signature 7 String (Trans White Satin)

And in other news......I'm getting a KM7 in Lambo Orange at the end of the month and I can't wait!


----------



## Zado

Schecter Keith Merrow KM-7 7 String in Trans White | Andertons

bam  Andertons has some nice deals on Banshee models too,price finally got reasonable at least in UK. I'd gladly get one,but in 2016 the series is apparently getting a restyling,with H-S-S config and maybe traditional headstock,and that can't be missed!


Oh btw,Schecter signature,nice and all





...but when the hell swedish guys started looking like that?


----------



## Zado




----------



## Unleash The Fury

Zado said:


>



I have been GASSING for this particular guitar in this exact color ever since I laid my eyes on it in this picture back in January. Someone please tell me that this guitar is for sale now?! I've scoured the net and all I see are other banshee in different colors. But i want this guitar right here! Lol

Just noticed that this is in the sevenstring thread


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

There's only one thread. I put it here because there was a ....ton of sevens for sale that year. 

Also, that's a prototype, so you gotta get lucky and find it. Since it's a proto, though, it's a one-off.


----------



## Zado

My collage did some damage  like said it was a proto made along with this




and another one (which came out being more similar to the current version).

Knowing Schec we're gonna see those protos realized late next year in some way, considering Banshee series will possibly be restyled.


I'm still waiting to see some other protos made into production










and this beauty as well
Schecter C-1 FR GNAT Floyd Rose Prototype Electric Guitar | 6-String.com


----------



## Yeah_man

Zado said:


> My collage did some damage  like said it was a proto made along with this




Nice looking but wtf is that acting as a border on the fretboard?


----------



## Zado

Multi ply bindind I guess


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Yeah_man said:


> Nice looking but wtf is that acting as a border on the fretboard?



A nice 25-ply binding. Who doesn't love a full binding fretboard?


----------



## Yeah_man

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> A nice 25-ply binding. Who doesn't love a full binding fretboard?




Looks like some tetris on acid


----------



## nistley

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> A nice 25-ply binding. Who doesn't love a full binding fretboard?



me


----------



## Unleash The Fury

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> There's only one thread. I put it here because there was a ....ton of sevens for sale that year.
> 
> Also, that's a prototype, so you gotta get lucky and find it. Since it's a proto, though, it's a one-off.



So you mean to tell me that this guitar does not exist in full production?  that sucks be a use it is so beautiful. I dont have any schecters, but No other schecter appeals to me the way this one does.


----------



## technomancer

Zado said:


> Multi ply bindind I guess



Nope it's purfling, looks like 5 ply


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Unleash The Fury said:


> So you mean to tell me that this guitar does not exist in full production?  that sucks be a use it is so beautiful. I dont have any schecters, but No other schecter appeals to me the way this one does.



Yup, it's a one-off that never made it into production. It's what became the Banshee Elite.


----------



## Deity

It's not for sale. It's a One Off Prototype, and I own IT!! MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Zado

^Evil


----------



## Unleash The Fury

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yup, it's a one-off that never made it into production. It's what became the Banshee Elite.


That visible neck through skunk stripes make this guitar super fugly


----------



## Unleash The Fury

Deity said:


> It's not for sale. It's a One Off Prototype, and I own IT!! MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA



You know you want to sell it! You know it's not what you thought it would be. C'mon let me take that garbage off your hands. It's time for you to cut the fat off in your life. Haha

Just for ....z and giggles, what would you have to have for a realistic price for this guitar if you were so inclined to sell it?


----------



## Deity

How much is a Keisel Vader 6?  I swapped all the chrome hardware for gold. Looks way better. Its got a set of SD Black Winter pickups in it now as well. It's my favorite guitar.


----------



## Millul

That prototype is the best looking Schecter I've ever seen.


----------



## Zado

Did anyone else noticed that now the hellraiser extreme series is listed in the vault section of the site?probably gonna disappear next year...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It surprises me that we haven't gotten anymore hints to any new models yet.  Seems like they're trying to keep everything more under wraps.


----------



## Unleash The Fury

Millul said:


> That prototype is the best looking Schecter I've ever seen.



I fully agree. Why they don't produce this model is beyond me


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Supposedly Nikki Stringfield will be getting a signature production model coming out next year; good for her!! You don't see too many female guitarists get production models.


----------



## ThePIGI King

^ Pretty girl, and Iron Maiden riffs aren't always easy, so that means she must be a sick player. She has sweet taste in guitars too.

Also love the Glock shirt I see in there.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Supposedly Nikki Stringfield will be getting a signature production model coming out next year; good for her!! You don't see too many female guitarists get production models.



I like it. Looks like a C-1 classic and Avenger hybrid.

And that headstock reversed looks damn good.

Also, I think Michael is about to trip out of his chair.


----------



## Zado

No idea how people will reach with a signature guitar produced for a cover band artist...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> No idea how people will reach with a signature guitar produced for a cover band artist...



Well they have no problem giving one to Syn. 

yup still ripping on hail to the king in 2015


----------



## Zado

Let's be honest: everyone's inner emokid was screaming to see this back.







Too bad mine killed himself before seeing this pick.


----------



## cip 123

^uuugh that inlay...Please schecter you've come so far don't go backwards.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

Zado said:


> Let's be honest: everyone's inner emokid was screaming to see this back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad mine killed himself before seeing this pick.



AKA The Tree Of Avenged Sevenfold.


----------



## ThePIGI King

I like the inlay. No skull would be better, but I still like it. I've never had a guitar with an inlay other than dots, so I'm open to non-dotted guitars in every way/shape/form. It's a sick guitar that's only missing a string or two.

EDIT: I guess my Hellraiser has gothic crosses, so I lied above. Nevertheless, sick inlay.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cip 123 said:


> ^uuugh that inlay...Please schecter you've come so far don't go backwards.



Just because Schecter held back doesn't mean the artists did.


----------



## Zado

Where are my new models anyway?


----------



## celticelk

Zado said:


> Where are my new models anyway?



PT and/or Tempest 7-strings? C'mon, Schecter, you know you wanna....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> Where are my new models anyway?



Like I said earlier, I'm surprised at the lack of leaks or teasers. Heck, we haven't seen any prototypes on DCGL either.


----------



## Zado

Maybe they are preparing something super awesome!


...or maybe life sux


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

> Schecter Guitar Research is proud to announce the addition of Matt "Chewy" Dezynski to the Schecter Custom Shop. Chewy brings 18 years of experience as the lead painter at Washburn Guitars, where he designed custom finishes and graphics for world renowned legendary guitarists Dimebag Darrell, Scott Ian, Paul Stanley, Ola Englund and current Schecter signature artist Dan Donegan. Schecter Custom Shop Manager/Master Builder John Gaudesi adds "Matt brings a remarkable amount of custom and production painting expertise to the table. He is well versed in all aspects of modern paint and finishing processes. He has vast experience in working with high profile artists and associated custom projects. He is a career painter with the set objective of continuous excellence in this field for life. Chewy is a very welcome addition to the Schecter Custom Shop Team!"



I'm guessing Washburn's CS is having a restructuring or something? They've had some issues with Parker and Strandberg.


----------



## Zado

That's not the model I was expecting,but it's fine I guess.


----------



## Smoked Porter

celticelk said:


> PT and/or Tempest 7-strings? C'mon, Schecter, you know you wanna....



A Tempest 7 would be so baller.


----------



## cip 123

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Just because Schecter held back doesn't mean the artists did.



Someone sit that artist down and have a talk with them...


----------



## Zado

cip 123 said:


> Someone sit that artist down and have a talk with them...



With Miss Stringfield? Ok,let me do this.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

Zado said:


> Maybe they are preparing something super awesome!



Considering 2016 is their 40th anniversary year!


----------



## Zado

Blue1970Cutlass said:


> Considering 2016 is their 40th anniversary year!



Back to the roots!



ABALONE EVERYWHERE


----------



## mnemonic

Waiting for my abalone top hellraiser.


----------



## LX_T

Hell yeah! Abalone is my favorite Tonewood!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

LX_T said:


> Hell yeah! Abalone is my favorite Tonewood!!


----------



## Dusty Chalk

You guys are funny.

I actually quite like the skull & vine inlays. I just bought a C-7 Classic with no regrets...except for the lack of skull. Would love an Avenger body 7-string...for (much) less than $4K for the one I see on eBay...but I'll be happy with what I got, so don't hold me to buying it if it comes out.


----------



## Alice AKW

Can we just retitle this thread to the Schecter Ultramegathread? Nearly three years of NAMM speculation in here


----------



## Zado




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Not much different from his existing sig? Seems to be Platinum-ized. 

Also, that name... Sounds like a rapper.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Not much different from his existing sig? Seems to be Platinum-ized.
> 
> Also, that name... Sounds like a rapper.



Not much different,it just looks uglier.

Schecter's 40th anniversary has started not really in the best way,at the moment we only have 3 sigs, one is an ugly reissued model, another one is made of abalone,and about the last one,I'm probably the only guy liking it,but still wont purchase 

Maybe schecter's artists are boycotting the brand on purpose,who knows


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> Schecter's 40th anniversary has started not really in the best way



It''s 2016 already?


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It''s 2016 already?



Nope,but they are gonna be avaiable not before 2016


----------



## ThePIGI King

Zado said:


> Schecter's 40th anniversary has started not really in the best way,at the moment we only have 3 sigs, one is an ugly reissued model, another one is made of abalone,and about the last one,I'm probably the only guy liking it,but still wont purchase
> 
> Maybe schecter's artists are boycotting the brand on purpose,who knows



Or maybe they're just being real secret with all the awesome stuff and are gonna release it at a sick time, making it all the extra awesome. It's the best hype method ever. Release stuff that sucks so nobody will care, and then all of a sudden release a bunch of sweet stuff so everyone feels like they are outperforming themselves.


----------



## Zado

ThePIGI King said:


> Or maybe they're just being real secret with all the awesome stuff and are gonna release it at a sick time, making it all the extra awesome. It's the best hype method ever. Release stuff that sucks so nobody will care, and then all of a sudden release a bunch of sweet stuff so everyone feels like they are outperforming themselves.



I do pray this is the case,really.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Zado said:


> I do pray this is the case,really.



As do I. They really are my favorite brand, mostly due to their necks feeling better than any other brands. Most of their designs are pretty solid too. Now all we need are more higher-end bolt ons...C'mon Schecter, you know you want to.


----------



## Zado

...and it's not US made..............


----------



## mnemonic

Avenger!

I like avengers.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> ...and it's not US made..............



If that's trans white, South Korea should show Jackson how trans white is done.


----------



## Zado

+ there's a Dragonburst hellraiser limited


----------



## Zado

Warming up it seems


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ooh, a Schecter Kiesel and Les Paul Special.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Zado said:


>



C'mon Schecter, just one more string...you can do it!


----------



## Zado

.....there is something.In the friggin middle.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Zado

Also:




No veneer on the headstock...so maybe some models without figured top will be added?
Topless is nice!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's about ....ing time. The less quilted and more natural the better.


----------



## big_aug

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



That's a seven string explorer headstock


----------



## Andromalia

I only see 6 holes ? (Ok, 5 actually but you don't have space for two)


----------



## Zado

Dunno if this finish will be succesful or not,but sure it looks awkwardly good


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Looks like a more amber looking lizardburst.


----------



## Zado

Cantaloupeburst!


----------



## Shask

Its like a Dimeslime with too much yellow!


They need a Banshee Elite with Floyd , without the sustainer. I dont know why all those models have sustainers.


----------



## kevdes93

Damn is that a diamond series? Wenge neck pieces?


----------



## Zado

kevdes93 said:


> Damn is that a diamond series? Wenge neck pieces?



Yep,diamond series have been quite luxurious lately


----------



## wannabguitarist

Zado said:


> Warming up it seems



If Schecter makes this or that really cool sandwich Stiletto a few pages back a production guitar I will be a Schecter owner next year


----------



## Zado

wannabguitarist said:


> If Schecter makes this or that really cool sandwich Stiletto a few pages back a production guitar I will be a Schecter owner next year



Tht tempest is a proto,you can aready get one


Oh btw




no idea who this band is,but afaik they're quite famous right?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Zado said:


> Tht tempest is a proto,you can aready get one
> 
> 
> Oh btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no idea who this band is,but afaik they're quite famous right?



They're well known, but not really famous. It's bloopbleep music mostly. The dude is a shredmachine though, absolute beast.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Zado said:


> Tht tempest is a proto,you can aready get one



Where is this available, I haven't seen one listed yet.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Zado said:


> Oh btw
> *PIC REMOVED*
> no idea who this band is,but afaik they're quite famous right?



Miles deserves that endorsement. He is an absolute beast.


----------



## Zado

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> They're well known, but not really famous. It's bloopbleep music mostly. The dude is a shredmachine though, absolute beast.



I've seen some vids about him,and hell he can really play!



> Where is this available, I haven't seen one listed yet.


DCGL,wait for it!



> Miles deserves that endorsement. He is an absolute beast.


Hope he's a nice and humble guy as well  I remember RoS having problems with a guitarist


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> I've seen some vids about him,and hell he can really play!
> 
> 
> DCGL,wait for it!
> 
> 
> Hope he's a nice and humble guy as well  I remember RoS having problems with a guitarist



Miles is the nice guy. Its the other one who's a total douche. Good to see Miles on board now he's a nice guy.


----------



## Zado

I'm pleased then,I don't like jerks


----------



## mrdm53

I'm gonna get myself a Loomis 2014 model. Super stocked!


----------



## Zado

..this is halloween,this is halloween..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Zado

Weird enough,I dont hate them


EDIT:AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It... actually looks cool.  

I wanna get a closer look, though. But so far, it isn't offensive like 99% of Explorer clones.

EDIT: Those Damien Halloween guitars will be $650 each.


----------



## Zado

It looks amazing! The whole pic looks amazing! The solo-II is great,the trads are superawesome and if they keep the explorer flat top and add some figured natural maple it will look immense as well!

EDIT: those don't even look like traditional,but more like sunset custom without figured top! Splendid!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wait, that middle guitar...

That's no Strat...






THAT'S A FVCKING SUNSET.

HOLY ...., an ACTUALLY good Explorer AND an affordable Sunset Custom next year. I'm already sold.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wait, that middle Strat...
> 
> That's no Strat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT'S A FVCKING SUNSET.
> 
> HOLY ...., an ACTUALLY good Explorer AND an affordable Sunset Custom next year. I'm already sold.



Just by the time I edited you noticed the same! Totally agree,those must be the affordable sunset I asked for two years ago via mail They said the would have done it,but I lost hope!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Are all of those new models? The three that are throwing me for a loop are the red 6-string, the natural/aged white 7-string, and the Balsac sig. I'm guessing the former 2 are part of a new series, or additions to a current series.


----------



## xCaptainx

I WANT A SCHECTER EXPLORER!!!! Daaaamn.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

xCaptainx said:


> I WANT A SCHECTER EXPLORER!!!! Daaaamn.



You're fuggin' endorsed. Walk into their shop and grab it. 

Dick.


----------



## Masoo2

Dan Jacobs moving to Schecter?


----------



## ThePIGI King

Is that a floyd on the Explorer? And more important: 7 string explorer please!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ThePIGI King said:


> Is that a floyd on the Explorer? And more important: 7 string explorer please!



Yup. As said above, it looks like a clone of the ESP Dan Jacobs sig.


----------



## MoshJosh

Still love that sig haha


----------



## xCaptainx

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You're fuggin' endorsed. Walk into their shop and grab it.
> 
> Dick.



hahaha well now I know what's on my list for next yea!


----------



## big_aug

Can someone just make a quality 7 string explorer? Pretty please


----------



## LX_T

The Damien Halloween has a reversed Headstock.....A REVERSED HEADSTOCK!!!!!

...I really like that sht ....


----------



## DARK8

*I ordered a Banshee 8 Active, Trans Black Burst Monday, it should be here by Friday. 
*


----------



## Zado

I guess I'll never feel like purchasing an a7x signature afterall 


Btw we should change the topic title into "2016: more explorer and superstratz"


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm guessing thats the headstock of this abomination.


----------



## Jake

I hope Dan Jacobs moved to Schecter, I can never find his explorer sig and I've wanted it for years


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm guessing thats the headstock of this abomination.
> 
> *bathroom pic*


I hope so too, this way only one new model will be a total waste


> I hope Dan Jacobs moved to Schecter, I can never find his explorer sig and I've wanted it for years


I hope not, if it's a signature the chances to see it with a decent finish are gone 

Also,on his instagram page he's still playing his LTDs


----------



## mrdm53

why no love for JL-7 signature? just got my JL-7 this night. Gonna have a NGD thread soon!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mrdm53 said:


> why no love for JL-7 signature? just got my JL-7 this night. Gonna have a NGD thread soon!



I imagine if the Banshee or the KM-7 didn't steal the thunder, there would be a lot more JL-7s.


----------



## Zado

One of a kind.... WHY??


----------



## kevdes93

LOVE that purple, but I thought we've moved on from abalone and crosses?


----------



## Zado

Hellraiser series will always have crabs!


----------



## BucketheadRules

Zado said:


> Warming up it seems



Looks like a Westone


----------



## Zado

2016 signature


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Zado said:


> 2016 signature



Stripes make you play faster.


----------



## warpedsoul

Zado said:


> 2016 signature



If it is a signature with a Duncan Designed, has to be a Shaun Morgan.


----------



## Zado

^Easily so


----------



## mrdm53

My new JL-7 2014 model is chilling out.... Probably the 2nd best 7 string i've ever played  1st one is the red one on the right for course


----------



## stevexc

kevdes93 said:


> LOVE that purple, but I thought we've moved on from abalone and crosses?



Abalone is the best tonewood. Kindly collect your belongings and exit the hall.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

kevdes93 said:


> LOVE that purple, but I thought we've moved on from abalone and crosses?



Schecter ain't giving up on what sells the most. 

Even though a good amount of us hate the ....ty inlays and abalone, it looks like significantly more people love them.  I mean seriously, I was browsing their FB page during some new model reveals, and I was surprised at how many people wanted them to keep the inlays and abalone.


----------



## Insinfier

Hm. The abalone inlay love _has_ to be from Schecter employees planted in the comment boxes of facebook.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Zado said:


>




Oddly enough, I've slowly been becoming a fan of the more classic/vintage guitar designs as of lately: Teles, Les Pauls, the Gibson RD Standard, etc. Just with modern appointments to accommodate modern players. I'd like to try out something like this.


----------



## MFB

Game over, Gibson.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's a shame that might not see production.  It's my favorite prototype so far, next to the S-S-Sunset and the Explorer.


----------



## MFB

My only issue with it is that I hate the Grover style tuner pegs. I always seem them on lower end guitars so it's always stuck out in my head as a cheap looking tuner, and on that, it's the 1% keeping it from being total class.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

MFB said:


> My only issue with it is that I hate the Grover style tuner pegs. I always seem them on lower end guitars so it's always stuck out in my head as a cheap looking tuner, and on that, it's the 1% keeping it from being total class.


Ditto. But you could just change out the tuner buttons for something similar to the traditional tulip buttons. Or you could swap out the tuners altogether for a set of Spertzels or Hipshots (whatever will fit so that you won't have to drill new holes in the headstock).

......might need more abalone though, right? (not)

I'd swap out the pickups for a chrome EMG 57/66 set and take 'er for a spin at home or onstage any day, though.


----------



## MFB

> Ditto. But you could just change out the tuner buttons for something similar to the traditional tulip buttons.



Exactly. It's one of the easiest things to deal with so it's basically a moot point


----------



## CaptainD00M

Zado said:


> Warming up it seems



So 2014 was the year of Scheterbanez, does that mean 2016 is the year of Schectervins? 



Zado said:


> I've seen some vids about him,and hell he can really play!



As opposed to their other guitarist.


----------



## Zado

CaptainD00M said:


> So 2014 was the year of Scheterbanez, does that mean 2016 is the year of Schectervins?
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to their other guitarist.




Schecter started beveling way befor them





....did they HAVE to do this?


----------



## Pikka Bird

MFB said:


> My only issue with it is that I hate the Grover style tuner pegs. I always seem them on lower end guitars so it's always stuck out in my head as a cheap looking tuner, and on that, it's the 1% keeping it from being total class.



Heh, that's kinda the way I feel about Gibson's "corpse teeth" tuner buttons (on the old school Kluson tuners they use all the time) and I'd swap those for Grovers on pretty much any non-Custom LP.


----------



## JohnIce

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Schecter ain't giving up on what sells the most.
> 
> Even though a good amount of us hate the ....ty inlays and abalone, it looks like significantly more people love them.  I mean seriously, I was browsing their FB page during some new model reveals, and I was surprised at how many people wanted them to keep the inlays and abalone.



I've had so many cool guitars in my apartment and the one that every non-playing visitor always pointed out as really cool was my red Hellraiser  Kind of bummed me out


----------



## jephjacques

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Oddly enough, I've slowly been becoming a fan of the more classic/vintage guitar designs as of lately: Teles, Les Pauls, the Gibson RD Standard, etc. Just with modern appointments to accommodate modern players. I'd like to try out something like this.



I love this. Looks like a modern version of a Japanese LP clone from the 70s.


----------



## Zado

jephjacques said:


> I love this. Looks like a modern version of a Japanese LP clone from the 70s.



Which is good


Btw Gerard DiSalvo signature incoming,a Banshee Elite 6 with fr,sustainiac and personal inlays according to the guy himself.


----------



## Zado

BAM


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Looks like an Avenger. Looks like we're geting an entire line of 40th Anniversary models.


----------



## Taikatatti

pickup rings  Other than that, looks great


----------



## Zado

Suddendly Schecter started knowing colors.


And it was good.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Zado said:


> Suddendly Schecter started knowing colors.
> 
> 
> And it was good.



 if only I wasn't a student with no funds for music gear


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I'm not feeling the 40th anniversary inscription on the neck pickup, but hot damn, dat green doe!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

BrailleDecibel said:


> I'm not feeling the 40th anniversary inscription on the neck pickup,



Beats the silly anniversary inlays at the 12th fret on LTDs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BrailleDecibel said:


> I'm not feeling the 40th anniversary inscription on the neck pickup, but hot damn, dat green doe!



At least you can replace or remove the covers. 

Also.






The eBay Solo-II prototype...


----------



## Zado

Reversed black/gold headstock.....and neckthru




this would look SO cool without the fuglinlay


----------



## ThePIGI King

Can't tell if I like the guitar or the girl more. And I like the inlay (I think I'm one of the only people defending it in here). But yeah, how much is the upcharge for her too


----------



## Konfyouzd

Eff that inlay... But the rest of the guitar is so money and it doesn't even know it.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Zado said:


> No idea how people will reach with a signature guitar produced for a cover band artist...



That happens now?!


----------



## Taikatatti

I really hope that this is the only model with inlay like that.Just makes the whole guitar look really cheap. Say no to abalone!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Taikatatti said:


> I really hope that this is the only model with inlay like that.Just makes the whole guitar look really cheap. Say no to abalone!



It already exists.






And I don't know, I actually kinda like the inlay. Compared to the skull on the old SLS series, it's kinda classy.

But it's funny, everyone sees two guitars with abalone inlays and you'd swear the sky is falling.


----------



## Taikatatti

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It already exists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't know, I actually kinda like the inlay. Compared to the skull on the old SLS series, it's kinda classy.
> 
> But it's funny, everyone sees two guitars with abalone inlays and you'd swear the sky is falling.



Yeah i admit, typical ss behaving


----------



## Zado

Things getting better and better













The binding of the first one is absolutely crazy


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Top and last one are probably models in the revived Custom series?


----------



## Zado

Almost 100% sure about that


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I have no issues with this. 

I loved the Custom series. And seeing it expanded with a classy Avenger and Solo-II?


----------



## Zado

the upper one looks more like a c1 to me,but yeah,they do have a Solo-II custom planned as well


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I know. They had some C-1 customs in the past, but never did an Avenger to my knowledge, and that eBay post has prepared my body for a S-II Custom.


----------



## Taikatatti

These look amazing. Any new 7s confirmed other than the wes hauch model?


----------



## Zado

Taikatatti said:


> These look amazing. Any new 7s confirmed other than the wes hauch model?



Not at the moment IIRC,but many will come for sure

One thing to be noticed




No idea if this is really a c1 or something else,but the top looks carved slightly different from a regular c1 custom/hellraiser (which couldn't accomodate that kind of knobs btw).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I have a speed knob on my Damien right now, though.


----------



## Zado

that's weird, it just won't fit in my hellraiser 

INFINITE SUPERLORD OF US ALL


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay, I'm convinced Schecter has been reading my ....ing mind the passed year. 

How must I serve thee, my lord?


----------



## Solodini

Zado said:


> that's weird, it just won't fit in my hellraiser
> 
> INFINITE SUPERLORD OF US ALL




I rarely have GAS, but this is giving me palpitations.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Needs at least one more string. And I think it'd look better with no pickguard cause that flame is exceptional. Besides that, I'm loving that V.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Knowing Schecter, it might be slightly offset, like their other V's...






But still, the color...  It's good to see the Custom series return.


----------



## stevexc

I actually really dig that shape. At least it's offset in the right direction.

Not huge on the headstock they like to go with but it could be worse!


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Knowing Schecter, it might be slightly offset, like their other V's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But still, the color...  It's good to see the Custom series return.



That kind of offset has me torn. Part of me loves it, part of me hates it. Zero middle ground.


----------



## Spicypickles

Didn't brian from TBDM have an ESP offset V with the rounded edges like that^


His was super hot, and I receall from years on the ESP boards that people were CLAMORING for a sig version of it.


----------



## Mathemagician

feraledge said:


> That kind of offset has me torn. Part of me loves it, part of me hates it. Zero middle ground.



I'm picturing it in black with a brushed aluminum pick guard. And a hipshot. But that's just nitpicking.


----------



## Zado




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Sig or standard model? Looks like it might be the dUg bass.


----------



## Zado

It's a Solo deluxe proto,no dUg signature yet!


----------



## Zado

Damn,what the hell's happening this year?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I was about to say... that's what Rob Chapman was trying to do with the Ghost Fret. ;lol:

Then I realized the lines were painted.


----------



## Zado

You mean an half fretted guitar? for real?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I remember reading that somewheres, yeah. 

But I'm guessing here we're getting a line of Session fretless basses.


----------



## JohnIce

ThePIGI King said:


> Can't tell if I like the guitar or the girl more. And I like the inlay (I think I'm one of the only people defending it in here). But yeah, how much is the upcharge for her too



Hey, I remember you from The Simpsons!


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> That kind of offset has me torn. Part of me loves it, part of me hates it. Zero middle ground.



I kind of like it... It's like a Gibson V mixed with a Rhoads.


----------



## HaloHat

big_aug said:


> Can someone just make a quality 7 string explorer? Pretty please



and would it kill ya to offer an extended scale version. please.

I'll take a seven string extended scale version of the flame top V posted above too. please


----------



## ThePIGI King

JohnIce said:


> Hey, I remember you from The Simpsons!




hahahaha! I LOVE the Simpsons! Haven't seen Mr. Plow in ages now, thanks for that. You're my new friend


----------



## Skullet

Updated km7 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1113796638649034.1073741830.100000561252743&type=3


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Skullet said:


> Updated km7
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1113796638649034.1073741830.100000561252743&type=3



Welp. 

Next year just got a lot better.


----------



## Nlelith

^ Quite sexy. Headstock would be better, if it was really a new shape, not the old one with black painted bevels...

About all the previous tease pics... it's amazing how Schecter keeps doing so many different styles of guitars.


----------



## Zado

...and there is also a new body shape incomingmand I don't mean the explorer









and in case someone has forgotten


----------



## ThePIGI King

WHY! Why did you remind me? My gas was feeling so much better! Curse you! Curse you all for posting such beauty guitars all over my interwebz 

EDIT: Why did they do the whole Carvin "Top stops here" thing on those?


----------



## Taikatatti

Zado said:


> ...and there is also a new body shape incomingmand I don't mean the explorer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and in case someone has forgotten



OMFG dat stiletto! This on a baritone 7 and i take 3


----------



## stevexc

ThePIGI King said:


> EDIT: Why did they do the whole Carvin "Top stops here" thing on those?



I both love and hate that this has become part of the SSO lexicon.

Despite that issue though I actually dig the Stilettos.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I hope we get some without the top-stops-here thing. I hope there's a pickguarded one like the old one.


----------



## feraledge

stevexc said:


> I both love and hate that this has become part of the SSO lexicon.



I love that it's become part of the SSO lexicon. I hate that it's become a reality of guitar production.


----------



## Konfyouzd

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Where is that clip from?



Shottas... Jamaican movie.


----------



## Kobalt

Skullet said:


> Updated km7
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1113796638649034.1073741830.100000561252743&type=3


God....DAMN! Dude.

Apart from a few things, that's really cool!


----------



## Zado




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Is that a new shape? The horns look too symmetric to be an S-II. Or maybe it's the angle, or it's the S-II, just modified. 

Also, I'm 95% positive that's an Omen Extreme. Those look like the cheaper Schecter OEM pickups, it has the inlay, and has a bolt-on neck.


----------



## Zado

Omen Extreme S-II,you won a fluffy kitten


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

I need this guitar... 


Zado said:


>



...in this finish. 


Zado said:


>



A proper trans-white LP with modern appointments, good playability, and a nice flame would end it.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Man, Schecter are shaping up for another killer line up.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Zado said:


> Omen Extreme S-II,you won a fluffy kitten



"Never going to be available in any more than 6 strings" - Schecter
If it is though. May we all prepare our wallets.


----------



## Zado

ThePIGI King said:


> "Never going to be available in any more than 6 strings" - Schecter
> If it is though. May we all prepare our wallets.



Still liking it in 6 string dress 


Btw I was thinking




how to change pups in this one? it's givin me good vibes


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They're direct-mounted using those 2 phillips head screws in the middle of the pickups. 

If you're gonna fit humbucker P90s in them, you're gonna need to drill new holes. DiMarzio makes some, EMG has P90 versions of their 81, 85, and 60 pickups, and I heard the Bill Lawrence L500/L500XLs fit in the routes.


----------



## Zado

Awwww I was thinkin about putting some full humbs into that beauty


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

You're gonna have to get it modified. Like HEAVILY modified. Not only are P90 routes narrower, but they're taller. 

So, if you want the P90 sound, or if they'res P90-sized versions of the humbuckers you love, go for it.


----------



## Zado

No delicious solo special for me then


----------



## cip 123

ThePIGI King said:


> WHY! Why did you remind me? My gas was feeling so much better! Curse you! Curse you all for posting such beauty guitars all over my interwebz
> 
> EDIT: Why did they do the whole Carvin "Top stops here" thing on those?



They released this photo months ago before Carvin went all deep bevel.

I'm just glad its back I loved the old stilettos with the EMG's, I just never had money for them.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

Zado said:


>



 pleaseofferthisfinishonatempest, pleaseofferthisfinishonatempest, pleaseofferthisfinishonatempest


----------



## Zado

Blue1970Cutlass said:


> pleaseofferthisfinishonatempest, pleaseofferthisfinishonatempest, pleaseofferthisfinishonatempest



You paid little attention


----------



## chassless

i'm gonna go so fas as to say that the green doesn't look good on a quilt...

it's a totally different story though on the flame top.


----------



## cardinal

That KM7 MKII is hilarious. The bevel is taking over!


----------



## Zado

We're back in 2009


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

Zado said:


> You paid little attention



Huh, I just assumed that was a Solo, tough to tell from the close up, but yeah that beveling towards the switch does look Tempest(y? ish?)


----------



## Edika

Quick question to the UK members, up until a month ago the Schecter Platinum series were £549 and now they seem to be £649. Is it so or is my memory playing tricks?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

There's 2 platinum series guitar. There's the Damien Platinum and regular Platinum. Maybe you confused the two?


----------



## Zado

No,seriously,what the hell? Are they reading the topic?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I really like the look of the new KM-7  though I can't help but notice that everyone loves the bevels on it, but the Carvin Aries received hate by the truckload for a very similar body beveling  maybe because Schecter left out the "maple top ends here" aspect?  

I've said it before in previous years in this thread, but Schecter is really stepping up their game and releasing some enticing guitars  that Avenger a few pages back with the reverse headstock looks killer! I've always thought that model would benefit from flipping the HS over, and I was totally right


----------



## stevexc

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I really like the look of the new KM-7  though I can't help but notice that everyone loves the bevels on it, but the Carvin Aries received hate by the truckload for a very similar body beveling  maybe because Schecter left out the "maple top ends here" aspect?



That's definitely a huge part, at least in my eyes. The abrupt change from figured wood to unfigured wood is jarring, this doesn't have that issue.

The bevel on this also matches fairly closely the "ideal bevel" mockups that some people posted (mine and loqtrall's).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The KM7 has narrower beveling on the top, as well as a small bit of beveling on the bottom. Makes it less in your face.


----------



## cip 123

The bevel isn't a new thing for schecter.

It's from their deluxe series, which although relatively cheap are awesome guitars (extremely comfortable). These guitars have been out for a while now. First time I saw Carvins Aries I thought it was a copy. 

IMHO the Aries is just a Deluxe with a worse neck joint.

If anything Carvin copied Schecter. Schecter already have the bevels where the top cuts off on the new stilettos, only reason I don't feel they've received any heat is that this seems to be the only group that pays attention to Schecter leaks, and we pretty much love everything they do now 

Stiletto cut -


----------



## ThePIGI King

cip 123 said:


> ...we pretty much love everything they do now...



This would be super true if they would release more higher end bolt on 7's and 8's that aren't just the Banshee line. But yes, besides that, I love Schecter. I think they need more bass lines/options, it seems fairly limited to me, and I wanna buy a bass since I don't have access to one anymore, so I hope they release some more sick basses.


----------



## Zado

Great news incoming tomorrow. My wallet is worried already.


----------



## cip 123

ThePIGI King said:


> This would be super true if they would release more higher end bolt on 7's and 8's that aren't just the Banshee line. But yes, besides that, I love Schecter. I think they need more bass lines/options, it seems fairly limited to me, and I wanna buy a bass since I don't have access to one anymore, so I hope they release some more sick basses.



They have USA production 7's which are bolt on, bit pricer but well worth it from what i've heard. Theres also the Hellraisers, Hybrids and extreme's then the Signatures, but most of them are strats and they only really have the C shape and Banshee shape.

What are you looking for in Basses? although there not much variation in colour, they have pretty much every model covered, P, J, Humbucker types, Stilettos Hellraisers?

(Again I do love Schecter and spend too much time ogling their entire lineup)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> Great news incoming tomorrow. My wallet is worried already.



Do tell.


----------



## ThePIGI King

cip 123 said:


> What are you looking for in Basses? although there not much variation in colour, they have pretty much every model covered, P, J, Humbucker types, Stilettos Hellraisers?
> 
> (Again I do love Schecter and spend too much time ogling their entire lineup)



I just like bolt on necked guitars, and I want more options. Not that I can afford anything right now 

As for basses, I love the Stiletto with my whole heart. The natural one is just tasty as can be. I'm just, again, cheap. But I just mean I want to see more 6 string options. They have a 5 string option for most every line, but not a 6.


----------



## cip 123

ThePIGI King said:


> I just like bolt on necked guitars, and I want more options. Not that I can afford anything right now
> 
> As for basses, I love the Stiletto with my whole heart. The natural one is just tasty as can be. I'm just, again, cheap. But I just mean I want to see more 6 string options. They have a 5 string option for most every line, but not a 6.



My personal fave Bolt on from Schecter is the Deluxe series. Costs like £300 here and my 8 was just sooooo good. A pity the 7 comes with a tune o matic, if there was a floyd or hipshot style I'm sure i'd have at least 2 haha.

Maybe next year hoping they stick a hipshot style on there.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

> What something now one else has? Check out this Prototype HELLRAISER PASSIVE SOLO-II finished in Emerald Green Metallic and loaded with our Custom Shop SAN ANDREAS humbuckers. BRUTAL!



Schecter DIAMOND SERIES PROTOTYPE Solo-II Passive Emerald Green 6-String Electric Guitar


----------



## cardinal

^ typos in the first sentence of that quote are amazing. I assume it's supposed to read "Want something no one else has".


----------



## Edika

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> There's 2 platinum series guitar. There's the Damien Platinum and regular Platinum. Maybe you confused the two?



Nope they were the regular platinum series guitars.


----------



## Zhysick

That new KM7 with the bevels is sexy as .......


----------



## Zado

Apparently the big boobiez announce shifted to monday. Life is filled with delusion  



> Nope they were the regular platinum series guitars.


It'd be no surprise,here un EU prices go up from one day to another with no apparent reason

Oh btw




no natural binding gives it +100 nice points


----------



## Shask

Looks like a Banshee variation.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> Looks like a Banshee variation.



It's a normal USA Sunset Custom, just without binding.


----------



## gunch

New KM = 
New Stilletto =


----------



## LX_T

Whats about the Schecter Banshee series in 2016? Or will they be completely discontinued?

Edited


----------



## Zado




----------



## Skullet

Zado said:


>



This with a reversed headstock <3


----------



## Zado

I honstly love the barebone look they are givin to some of their new products. It's something they were really lacking


----------



## cip 123

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's a normal USA Sunset Custom, just without binding.



Looks to have a Floyd rose 1500 if my eyes are not mistaken. Doen't look like a Floyd original. If thats the case it'll be up there with the Elities.




LX_T said:


> Whats about the Schecter Banshee series in 2016? Or will they be completely discontinued?
> 
> Edited



Doubt that, they seem to be Schecters Flagship at the moment the (Elites at least). I don't think they'd discontinue the regulars they seem to be doing pretty well.




And pink Guitars yussssss!


----------



## Zado

^ I though about that as well, also because they actually are releasing a diamond series version of the sunset custom in 2016,so...


----------



## cip 123

I don't understand Diamond series, isn't everything listed under Diamond series apart from SGR? 

I'm not sure about now, but a couple years ago I'm sure every Schecter was listed as a Diamond Series.


----------



## cip 123

I don't understand Diamond series, isn't everything listed under Diamond series apart from SGR? 

I'm not sure about now, but a couple years ago I'm sure every Schecter was listed as a Diamond Series.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cip 123 said:


> I don't understand Diamond series, isn't everything listed under Diamond series apart from SGR?
> 
> I'm not sure about now, but a couple years ago I'm sure every Schecter was listed as a Diamond Series.



Diamond Series is Schecter's core import line. 

SGR is their "Squier" line. 

USA Production is... USA Production. 

Also, the pink Sunset Custom is a USA production. It's not a diamond series or a modified Banshee. 






Also, need some explanation of the sexy sonic blue/surf green Avenger.


----------



## cip 123

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Diamond Series is Schecter's core import line.
> 
> SGR is their "Squier" line.
> 
> USA Production is... USA Production.



Yea I've just seen people advertise guitars as Diamond series top of the line before and got really confused when it was just a standard import, as I was pretty sure diamond series was on everything, barring SGR and USA of course. Thanks.


----------



## HurrDurr

I just want more Solo II 7's. Cheap ones too, so I can grab a few of 'em. I've been over the super-strat hype since like 2012 so it would be nice to see some more single-cut 7's that aren't just Tele's. More LP and offsets like the JM would be nice to see in the overall ERG realm. Also when are the big boys gonna hop on the headless bandwagon?


----------



## cip 123

Headless is kinda a niche market, a lot f them are geared towards ergonomics, so a lot of research and design money has to go in to them to get a good shape that people will like. So it's usually a lot of money for a small niche.

Though if there was a cheap one it would pretty much steal the Boden customers, Schecters are made in the same factory. It'd be nice but I don't see it happening.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Zado said:


> Reversed black/gold headstock.....and neckthru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this would look SO cool without the fuglinlay


Totally dig that inlay, I'm not sure what's wrong with the rest of you.

And the girl, of course.

Regarding the "cap stops here" -- I know guitarists who can't stand having a flat top there, where they put their right (or left) arm, they need some sort of carve. But in order to have a cap, it needs to either "cliff" like Carvins or these Schecters, or be fully carved, like the PRS' core "bellies", and other Schecters. The decision is largely to keep costs down.


----------



## Shask

I dont ever see headless guitars getting that popular. They have been a fad the last few months, but I dont really see the popularity continuing.....


----------



## jephjacques

Dusty Chalk said:


> Regarding the "cap stops here" -- I know guitarists who can't stand having a flat top there, where they put their right (or left) arm, they need some sort of carve. But in order to have a cap, it needs to either "cliff" like Carvins or these Schecters, or be fully carved, like the PRS' core "bellies", and other Schecters. The decision is largely to keep costs down.



Not true, lots of companies do bent figured tops. From custom shops like Anderson and Suhr to mass production companies like ESP and high-end Ibanez. 

(also the "figured" tops on 95% of Schecters and other imports are veneers or photo-finishes)


----------



## cip 123

I've just realised on those Stilettos, if my eyes don't deceive me the locking studs, intonation screws and locks on the FR are all kinda silver grey? as in stainless steel kinda colour...they're definitely not black.

I know Wes has them on his new Sig but if they're going on other Trems too now thats a definite selling point for me.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

jephjacques said:


> Not true, lots of companies do bent figured tops. From custom shops like Anderson and Suhr to mass production companies like ESP and high-end Ibanez.
> 
> (also the "figured" tops on 95% of Schecters and other imports are veneers or photo-finishes)


You are of course correct. What I meant was -- to stop the veneer there, as opposed to forming some sort of bent figured top as you say -- on the "cliff" models that I grouped previously -- is a cost decision. It can be done, but it's just a cost/laziness analysis on the part of the company.


----------



## cip 123

Dusty Chalk said:


> You are of course correct. What I meant was -- to stop the veneer there, as opposed to forming some sort of bent figured top as you say -- on the "cliff" models that I grouped previously -- is a cost decision. It can be done, but it's just a cost/laziness analysis on the part of the company.



I wouldn't say its cost or laziness. If you're bending the top its done in the same point as putting the top on, it just has to be glue over the contour. When any sort of top is glued on it has to be left to cure and dry when its bent its done in the same process.

It would take the same amount of time to carve it out. I do believe it is a desgin concept, the model schecter looks to be presenting with the cut doesn't look like a cheap model, and Schecter seem fine with beveling drop tops look at the new KM


----------



## ThePIGI King

cip 123 said:


> I've just realised on those Stilettos, if my eyes don't deceive me the locking studs, intonation screws and locks on the FR are all kinda silver grey? as in stainless steel kinda colour...they're definitely not black.
> 
> I know Wes has them on his new Sig but if they're going on other Trems too now thats a definite selling point for me.



It's the new FR1500 Schecter's been tossing on their models as of last year. They're like the FR1000 but with some stainless parts and then the trem-arm is push-in rather than screw in, or vice versa, can't remember fully.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Shask said:


> I dont ever see headless guitars getting that popular. They have been a fad the last few months, but I dont really see the popularity continuing.....



I can see headless being popular, and breaking from the 'fad' view. I mean, you've got much less neck dive, shorter guitar thats easier to travel with, can be lighter in terms of body weight too. What kind of gigging musician doesn't want those benefits?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

The vast majority of players still think that headless guitars are ugly abominations. Niche guitar nerd websites have a tendency to skew your views because quite a few people still value form over function. Look at the comment section when a company posts a headless guitar on Instagram or Facebook to get an idea.


----------



## Blytheryn

ThePIGI King said:


> I can see headless being popular, and breaking from the 'fad' view. I mean, you've got much less neck dive, shorter guitar thats easier to travel with, can be lighter in terms of body weight too. What kind of gigging musician doesn't want those benefits?



Unless you just can't get around the aesthetics of one. I've seen a bunch of really nice headless guitars and all, just the loss of a headstock just feels pretty weird.


----------



## Shask

ThePIGI King said:


> I can see headless being popular, and breaking from the 'fad' view. I mean, you've got much less neck dive, shorter guitar thats easier to travel with, can be lighter in terms of body weight too. What kind of gigging musician doesn't want those benefits?



Then why did the Steinberger of the 80s disappear? You see them here and there, but for the most part, you just dont see them.


I think that guitarists in general are traditionalists. Most expect 50's designs through old technology tube amps. If you play a headless guitar through an iPad, you are pretty much a freak show


----------



## cip 123

ThePIGI King said:


> It's the new FR1500 Schecter's been tossing on their models as of last year. They're like the FR1000 but with some stainless parts and then the trem-arm is push-in rather than screw in, or vice versa, can't remember fully.



Thats awesome it's literally all the parts I wanna upgrade on any trem.

But headless yea I don't see it, It really only is the metal/prog/djent scene that they're popular with. I don't ever see anyone in any other genre playing them.

When you look at it its not a lot of guys who like them. I like them and would love one for gigging and travel, but then its not something I'd go to schecter for I'd want full custom to make it as easily portable as possible.


----------



## Zado

This guy is officially with 'banez I guess.


----------



## cip 123

Least we got wes' 7 Tele now.

Hope they just keep a PT 7 in the works his tele was pretty sweet


----------



## cip 123

Least we got wes' 7 Tele now.

Hope they just keep a PT 7 in the works his tele was pretty sweet


----------



## BigHandy

Hello!

Any news about some new 8 and 9 stringer line up yet?

(Just won't fit in to me to browse through the entire thread, righ now...)


----------



## cip 123

BigHandy said:


> Hello!
> 
> Any news about some new 8 and 9 stringer line up yet?
> 
> (Just won't fit in to me to browse through the entire thread, righ now...)



No new 9's (doubt there will be don't seem like a hge market)

No new 8's as far as I'm aware though I'm sure they'll release some with the new shapes/lines, I.E. the new stilettos or I'd love to see an 8 in the classic styling like the solo's and V's are getting.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cip 123 said:


> Least we got wes' 7 Tele now.
> 
> Hope they just keep a PT 7 in the works his tele was pretty sweet



Hopefully they might. They kept the Gary Holt V around as a special edition "blood spatter V-1"


----------



## Zado

Question: how would you feel if the explorer shaped model had the upper horn shaped similarly to the jackson destroyer?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

You mean the lower horn? Doesn't it already look like that?


----------



## Zado

I honestly didn't notice in that pic  Let's say the details are not entirely decided yet, there's gonna be some kind of poll


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I don't mind the flipped Destroyer horn. As long as it isn't anything uber-pointy like the RAN Thor or ESP EX.


----------



## Zado

Nope, it's quite rounded really!

EDIT: aaaw finally done, now I can shaare 

https://schecterguitars.pgtb.me/0QDS2T

Please vote!


----------



## cip 123

That classic, even I like that and I'm not much of an explorer/v kinda guy.

Would love some 7's and 8's in that style, just a classic C7/8 but witth block inlays and stuff.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Holy .....

That Classic. 

It's a ....ing Explorer E/2.


----------



## Zado

* still patiently waitin for this


----------



## cip 123

pls no, 3 humbucker guitars are just yuck


----------



## Zado

2 humbs are fine as well


----------



## Smoked Porter

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Holy .....
> 
> That Classic.
> 
> It's a ....ing Explorer E/2.



MMMFFFFF


----------



## BucketheadRules

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Holy .....
> 
> That Classic.
> 
> It's a ....ing Explorer E/2.



Except not as nice 

I like the notch on the bottom, I don't like it on the top horn at all though.

And I have a personal vendetta against shiny chrome pickup covers... aesthetically, few things cheapen a guitar more IMO.


----------



## Zado

I had to try this


----------



## cardinal

I don't like the blood splatter but I like the Floyd. Hardtails are boring.


----------



## chassless

BucketheadRules said:


> I like the notch on the bottom, I don't like it on the top horn at all though



i'm the opposite! i like it on the horn, not on the bottom.


----------



## cip 123

Zado! Those open coils! After I get my stiletto(obviously) next year I may get this and chuck some cream dimarzio in there.


----------



## Zado

cip 123 said:


> Zado! Those open coils! After I get my stiletto(obviously) next year I may get this and chuck some cream dimarzio in there.



Yep I love open double cream bobbins on black guitars, it looks SO classy imho!
Hopefully they'll deliver a black version as well so we can make experiments


----------



## Zado

They ARE reading this topic. No other explenation.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

EDIT: You son of a bitch.


----------



## Zado




----------



## ThePhilosopher

Is that going to DCGL?


----------



## Dusty Chalk

cip 123 said:


> I wouldn't say its cost or laziness. If you're bending the top its done in the same point as putting the top on, it just has to be glue over the contour. When any sort of top is glued on it has to be left to cure and dry when its bent its done in the same process.
> 
> It would take the same amount of time to carve it out. I do believe it is a desgin concept, the model schecter looks to be presenting with the cut doesn't look like a cheap model, and Schecter seem fine with beveling drop tops look at the new KM


No, now I'm going to say this is incorrect -- I heard it straight from Jeff Kiesel's mouth (albeit in a video) -- the angled "cliff" is easier to program on the CNC, and when bending the top, a lot of them break off right there, so you end up having to throw away that top, which is wasted $$$. That was why the Vader would never have a carved top or why it has two different wood tones at that transition unless it's painted.


----------



## exo

Those Explorers! I have not had Schecter gas this bad since the introduction of the Loomis sig......


----------



## technomancer

Dusty Chalk said:


> No, now I'm going to say this is incorrect -- I heard it straight from Jeff Kiesel's mouth (albeit in a video) -- the angled "cliff" is easier to program on the CNC, and when bending the top, a lot of them break off right there, so you end up having to throw away that top, which is wasted $$$. That was why the Vader would never have a carved top or why it has two different wood tones at that transition unless it's painted.



This is, for the 100th time, marketing bull..... Cutting them off is a time saver and money saver, period. Unless you are doing something incredibly wrong you don't break lots of tops.


----------



## Pikka Bird

^Yup. They did drop tops on all of their DC models with no problems in the past.

Also, if they insist on not doing drop tops of some of these models, at least cut the forearm contour so it's blended a little into the outlines, that way the top to body wood transition is curved instead of that sharply angled cut.


----------



## canuck brian

Dusty Chalk said:


> No, now I'm going to say this is incorrect -- I heard it straight from Jeff Kiesel's mouth (albeit in a video) -- the angled "cliff" is easier to program on the CNC, and when bending the top, a lot of them break off right there, so you end up having to throw away that top, which is wasted $$$. That was why the Vader would never have a carved top or why it has two different wood tones at that transition unless it's painted.



That's completely bunk. It's easier to program because you don't need to change anything - the program just goes right thru the top. Tom Anderson, Suhr, Fender and a plethora of other companies have zero problems doing this because they took to the time and proper methods to do it. If I can do this without breaking a top, then Carvin can too.

The Vader doesn't have a proper drop top because Carvin decided to cut a corner (literally) and save money rather than put out a product that looks like someone didn't finish designing it.


----------



## cip 123

Dusty Chalk said:


> No, now I'm going to say this is incorrect -- I heard it straight from Jeff Kiesel's mouth (albeit in a video) -- the angled "cliff" is easier to program on the CNC, and when bending the top, a lot of them break off right there, so you end up having to throw away that top, which is wasted $$$. That was why the Vader would never have a carved top or why it has two different wood tones at that transition unless it's painted.




Even if it was true which I dont believe it is. The schecters will probably have veneers which in some cases are literally paper thin, look very nice but they are like paper very easy to bend.


----------



## cardinal

technomancer said:


> This is, for the 100th time, marketing bull..... Cutting them off is a time saver and money saver, period. Unless you are doing something incredibly wrong you don't break lots of tops.



The difference may be the thickness of the top. The Carvin shapes have deep bevels at the horns, and the maple top's depth extends the full depth of those bevels. Whereas most bent tops are only maybe 1/8" thick or so, the Carvins we're talking about look to have much thicker tops. Maybe. Or it's marketing BS, but it seems like a strange corner to cut if it's just to save on programming and time.


----------



## xwmucradiox

cardinal said:


> The difference may be the thickness of the top. The Carvin shapes have deep bevels at the horns, and the maple top's depth extends the full depth of those bevels. Whereas most bent tops are only maybe 1/8" thick or so, the Carvins we're talking about look to have much thicker tops. Maybe. Or it's marketing BS, but it seems like a strange corner to cut if it's just to save on programming and time.



You would still have to steam and heat an 1/8" thick top. Carvin doesn't want to prep the glue side of the top, then steam and bend it, then glue it on. They just want to glue one flat piece to another flat piece and then put it in the CNC for rough cut. It saves probably 2 people on their production line and an additional hour of labor per guitar. Cost cutting measure that is marketed as design. Only matters if you dont like the look of the top ending in a straight line there.


----------



## xwmucradiox

Also, Explorer in that Ultra Violet finish please!


----------



## Zado

xwmucradiox said:


> Also, Explorer in that Ultra Violet finish please!



Don't even say that, it give me sexy chills


----------



## Chokey Chicken

Yeah, it's pretty much been proven that it's just a time/money saver to cut the top on the Vader where it is. I personally don't mind it at all, but it's enough to bum some people out. (Which I really can't blame them.) 

As for more on topic stuff, I've been really wanting to pick up a new Schecter recently. My birthday is fast approaching and I'm wondering if I can't sneak one in. I fear that if those explorers were currently available, I may have bought one by now despite my lack of need for another 6 string explorer. Man, being poor and GAS really don't mix.


----------



## Pikka Bird

cardinal said:


> The difference may be the thickness of the top. The Carvin shapes have deep bevels at the horns, and the maple top's depth extends the full depth of those bevels. Whereas most bent tops are only maybe 1/8" thick or so, the Carvins we're talking about look to have much thicker tops.



Nope, looking at the SCB, Vader and Aries shows that the tops are definitely not the full thickness of the bevel. It's the same 8mm (or so) thickness on all Carvins that I've seen other than one where a customer supplied a ridiculously thick top that was half of the body thickness.


----------



## Zado

Btw rumors were true, Banshee series is being discontinued for real, which is a huge meh since it was the only high end bolt on model they had. I hope it will be replaced somehow (though I highy doubt it at this point) cause I really don't want to get back to RG gas


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> Btw rumors were true, Banshee series is being discontinued for real, which is a huge meh since it was the only high end bolt on model they had. I hope it will be replaced somehow (though I highy doubt it at this point) cause I really don't want to get back to RG gas



Man that's a bummer. Does it include the elite models?

I can only assume they're bringing in another bolt series. A cheaper sunset series?(just speculation of course)


----------



## Zado

cip 123 said:


> Man that's a bummer. Does it include the elite models?
> 
> I can only assume they're bringing in another bolt series. A cheaper sunset series?(just speculation of course)



The Elite series remains, at least for now..not sure how long it's going to last though, it may be discontinued next year, who knows.
The diamond sunset series is already planned, you can see a couple of 'em here






I hope they'll introduce a pickguardless version for those who don't want it tho


----------



## ThePIGI King

Zado said:


> Btw rumors were true, Banshee series is being discontinued for real, which is a huge meh since it was the only high end bolt on model they had. I hope it will be replaced somehow (though I highy doubt it at this point) cause I really don't want to get back to RG gas



Super angry about this. I was planning on getting Banshee 7 and 8 in the future. I strongly prefer bolt on necks to the set-neck, and I haven't owned a neck-thru, but I imagine I'll like bolts over them. If they don't introduce a new higher-end bolt series with 7's and 8's I'll have to find a new manufacturer of choice, which is a shame since Schecter necks are so darn comfy. I also don't generally see a whole lot of used banshee's, which will really suck for me. Darn you Schecter, and I thought we were gonna be best friends.


----------



## Zado

Well I guess the sunset diamond series will be at least similar to the banshee neck wise, the headstock will change and maybe the body shape, but it will likely remain appreciable. At least I hope so, it'd be a let down otherwise, the banshee was the first model that made me scream at the pc screen when posted since long time


----------



## High Plains Drifter

All 7 and 8 Banshee's completely gone from Sweetwater. Two blemished passive 7's in crimson-red burst on Zzounds for $369.95.


----------



## Zado

The question is why did they have to discontinue it...maybe shape copywright? I mean, it's quite hard to believe the model was a failure, I've seen far more banshee around than many other series we still have as avaiable 

Oh btw Hellraiser extreme and blackjack series got discontinued as well...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Which Blackjack? The black/red or the ATX?

I'm hoping there's just a refresh of both lines. I liked the black/red Blackjacks.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Which Blackjack? The black/red or the ATX?
> 
> I'm hoping there's just a refresh of both lines. I liked the black/red Blackjacks.



I fear it's the red-black series we are talking about..incredible looking, but really lacked success for some unknown reason


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> I fear it's the red-black series we are talking about..incredible looking, but really lacked success for some unknown reason








Dammit, we get classy V's, Avengers, a kickass Explorer, and a budget Sunset, but we lose one of my favorite series. I guess the sacrifice was worth it.


----------



## Church2224

Any Plans for the USA Production models next year?


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dammit, we get classy V's, Avengers, a kickass Explorer, and a budget Sunset, but we lose one of my favorite series. I guess the sacrifice was worth it.



I hope so as well



> Any Plans for the USA Production models next year?


Nothing 100% sure that I'm aware of, but 90% sure there will be a Solo-II model and 50% sure there will be an Explorer. I'm hoping for a V too


----------



## Shask

Zado said:


> Btw rumors were true, Banshee series is being discontinued for real, which is a huge meh since it was the only high end bolt on model they had. I hope it will be replaced somehow (though I highy doubt it at this point) cause I really don't want to get back to RG gas



Well that sucks 

I love my Banshee 6 FR. I dont know if I would buy another, but it sucks to know that I wouldn't be able to.

The only other guitar I have considered that is somewhat similar, is an ESP M-II / LTD M-1000.


----------



## Church2224

Zado said:


> I hope so as well
> 
> 
> Nothing 100% sure that I'm aware of, but 90% sure there will be a Solo-II model and 50% sure there will be an Explorer. I'm hoping for a V too



I just got an email from the CEO, We will be seeing more USAs


----------



## Nlelith

Oh, that's a bummer about the Banshees, I really wanted to get an 8-string version in the future... And I'm short on funds now, so they'll probably be sold out soon.


----------



## exo

Nlelith said:


> Oh, that's a bummer about the Banshees, I really wanted to get an 8-string version in the future... And I'm short on funds now, so they'll probably be sold out soon.



Yup. Been eyeballing the 8, trying to get funds together as fast as I can even though I'm not sure about the 28" scale. The purple 8 string active on Sweetwater looks like it sold out late Wednesday night. Super bummed, I was likely to have the funds together by next weekend....


----------



## canuck brian

cardinal said:


> The difference may be the thickness of the top. The Carvin shapes have deep bevels at the horns, and the maple top's depth extends the full depth of those bevels. Whereas most bent tops are only maybe 1/8" thick or so, the Carvins we're talking about look to have much thicker tops. Maybe. Or it's marketing BS, but it seems like a strange corner to cut if it's just to save on programming and time.



This is not a reason to have the cut off. You dont' decide that you need to have tops a certain thickness and the trade off is a blight on the front of the guitar. That's just a design issue. but it's easily corrected.

You can defnitely bend a 1/4 inch top, but you need a lot of stritations cut into the piece before the bend and a hell of a lot of time. If the sacrifice to get the bent top is to go to a 1/8 top, they really should do it. The guitars would look so much better! Its hard to look at some of their Vader guitars with the awesome tops because of the chopped off part. 

I've played a few Vaders and I have yet to play one that was less than awesome. The bent top would just be icing on the cake.


----------



## Meximelt

If they're discontinuing the atx blackjacks, that's a huge bummer. I was hoping they would put out a S-II one. Vampire red swamp ash S-II atx would have been awesome.


----------



## LX_T

Zado said:


> Btw rumors were true, Banshee series is being discontinued for real, which is a huge meh since it was the only high end bolt on model they had. I hope it will be replaced somehow (though I highy doubt it at this point) cause I really don't want to get back to RG gas



Damn, I knew it...
I really liked the Banshee line. Hope they'll bring them back somehow.
What a bummer


----------



## Zado

Meximelt said:


> If they're discontinuing the atx blackjacks, that's a huge bummer. I was hoping they would put out a S-II one. Vampire red swamp ash S-II atx would have been awesome.



The blackjack ATX and SLS series are staying, the one discontinued is the Blackjack 2014


About the banshee yeah, I hope they'll reintroduce them somehow in 2017 at least, with different colors and config if possible


----------



## feraledge

If we had any question about the Banshee being Schecter's finest Ibanez model, the fact that it's increasingly understood as a highly valued shredder and also an excellent value at the same time that it's going to be discontinued seems to really seal the deal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm still hoping they have a successor to the series. If not, I wonder why they ditched it? It seemed to sell really, really well.


----------



## Dantas

Now I will sell my Banshee for loads of money


----------



## ThePIGI King

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm still hoping they have a successor to the series. If not, I wonder why they ditched it? It seemed to sell really, really well.



Watch them re-release the series next year with an update that was deemed "popular demand" to try and get hella sales from it.


----------



## Zado

I hope it won't take just as ong as c1 classic did


----------



## cip 123

I can only imagine the Sunsets are taking over, which is okay? I love both lines themselves but they'll both have their own good points. Just speculation of course.

Also maybe its a production thing? if they added on all these lines they'd have loads of different lines going at the same time. Maybe the factory doesn't want to do it or they don't want to do it themselves after a while they can drop lines and bring stuff back based on sales?


----------



## xwmucradiox

Its possible the Banshees weren't as popular as people think. They were very expensive compared to most Korean imports. The price might be totally justified but lots of folks may have been apprehensive about them at the $1000-$1300 price tags. Schecter might not have sold enough to justify having a dozen models that were all basically the same just with different numbers of strings and various bridges.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

xwmucradiox said:


> They were very expensive compared to most Korean imports. .



Not really. The standard Banshees were actually cheaper than LTD Deluxe guitars.


----------



## Meximelt

Zado said:


> The blackjack ATX and SLS series are staying, the one discontinued is the Blackjack 2014
> 
> 
> About the banshee yeah, I hope they'll reintroduce them somehow in 2017 at least, with different colors and config if possible



Here's hoping for an S-II atx then.


----------



## cip 123

xwmucradiox said:


> They were very expensive compared to most Korean imports.



In the UK at least they're among some of the cheapest Korean guitars.


----------



## Zado




----------



## cip 123

Anyone have any actual info on Sunsets? Or has anyone played the new Schecter traditional's/California Vintage series?

Very tempted by a Fender I just played but forgot about Schecters new stuff.


----------



## xwmucradiox

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Not really. The standard Banshees were actually cheaper than LTD Deluxe guitars.



I forgot they had the cheaper line. I was thinking of the elites that were much more expensive.


----------



## Zado

cip 123 said:


> Anyone have any actual info on Sunsets? Or has anyone played the new Schecter traditional's/California Vintage series?
> 
> Very tempted by a Fender I just played but forgot about Schecters new stuff.


I played the old VS-1 and VS-2 and while the pups were a a lil too hifi and modern, so I though they were a lil meh (just like many AmStd i've tried so far tho) but the playability and overall quality was indeed nice,especially for the price.


oh btw
https://schecterguitars.pgtb.me/C5RcC7
The ultra violet is a special edition finish (avaiable for C-1 as well)--> I will never even see one in person. Sounds like good new are over and bed ones are coming forth


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

https://schecterguitars.pgtb.me/C5RcC7








> Everything you love about our Hybrids...
> Enjoy all the features of our Hellraiser Hybrid Series but with a twist! Our Solo II is coming in a Special Edition color shifting "Ultra Violet". Not only is the color stunning, but it also is getting a bump up with a Floyd Rose 1500 Tremolo. Along with all the standard features such as set-neck, ebony fretboard and EMG 57/66 pickups, this guitar is sure to take you to center stage. Also available in this Special Edition release is our super sexy Avenger FR-S in a Metallic Purple which will definitely bring you to that next level.
> 
> PRE-ORDER yours today! Just stop by your local Authorized Schecter dealer and reference sure this ad!



Guitars : Hellraiser Hybrid Avenger FR S
Guitars : Hellraiser Hybrid Solo-II FR


----------



## Zado

30 made of each one. Definitely won't see one in this life.


----------



## Nlelith

^^^ Well, I think you actually might see one (if you want to buy it). Banshee-7 FR P (2014) that I bought recently was limited to 12, and they still were in stock in August 2015...


----------



## dirtool

Zado said:


>




no banshee for 2016?


----------



## Zado

dirtool said:


> no banshee for 2016?



Or maybe for the rest of our lives.


----------



## LX_T

God, Nooooooooooooo!!


----------



## TauSigmaNova

No Banshees anymore? Good think I just ordered a Banshee 7 Passive as my first 7 string


----------



## kevdes93

Bummer the banshees are gone, I really thought they were a big seller. Good thing I have my eye on new of the new stilettos instead


----------



## mnemonic

I was really hoping they would make a banshee with a pickguard and in a solid color. If the sunset is taking over (fingers crossed), hopefully they make a sevenstring version with a pickguard. With an inline headstock. Mmm.


----------



## Zado

mnemonic said:


> I was really hoping they would make a banshee with a pickguard and in a solid color. If the sunset is taking over (fingers crossed), hopefully they make a sevenstring version with a pickguard. With an inline headstock. Mmm.



The Sunset will be made, but the shape is quite different from a banshee


----------



## mnemonic

Zado said:


> The Sunset will be made, but the shape is quite different from a banshee



Ah. Just did a Google image search, side-by-side they do look quite a bit different. Sunset looks more like a strat where the banshee is closer to rounded RG. 

Tbh, I think both look pretty good.


----------



## Shask

I still cant believe they are dropping the Banshee. It was one of the only unique series they made.They have 20 different variations on the C1, yet they drop the one that had something unique going on


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Uh...

Why are we all so doom and gloom about the Banshees, when there was a picture of a new one posted several pages back? 

I'm pretty sure the Banshee Elites are staying? 

Also, as much as I liked the Banshee series (Even though superpointy Superstrats don't appeal to me), I don't see how another RG clone is unique. 

Still, wait until NAMM. They might have a replacement coming. Heck, the Sunset series might be the replacement.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, as much as I liked the Banshee series (Even though superpointy Superstrats don't appeal to me), I don't see how another RG clone is unique.



The QC alone for an RG clone in that price range, especially when compared to newer Ibanez really is a unique difference in terms of the markets. For the price point, I've played few guitars that matched the Banshees that I've played personally. 
But the RG clone stuff is only true to a point, we're talking about super-strats, so it comes down to the specs really and while while Wizard necks (particularly the super, super thin Prestige ones) average the same thickness (19-20mm), that C shape on the Banshee bothers me far less personally. 
They certainly didn't break the mold with the Banshee (although Schecter clearly went outside their lines and got high marks for it), but it's a really well spec'ed and executed model. 
Though I'm not sure how shocking the drop off would be, for the first year in particular I was seeing these go for like $500 pretty regularly and a bunch of models just were on blow out too. 
I'll put it this way: the Banshee wasn't unique enough that I could justify buying one, but I played any I came into contact with, recommended them widely and if I was looking for a guitar that I would be comfortable buying off the shelf and taking on tour, it was definitely a major contender. Whatever that's worth.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I wasn't implying it was a bad guitar, but the RG shape has been ripped off so much that I wouldn't exactly call it "unique". I mean, it's good if you wanted the RG shape that wasn't basswood or rosewood.

I'm still curious to see what they have in mind to replace it.


----------



## cip 123

How was this actually confirmed btw?


----------



## mnemonic

Its got a few other unique selling points over an RG though, such as different wood selections than the usual RG (alder body, ebony fingerboard) longer scale for the 7's and 8's, name-brand hardware and pickups, and, most important to me, they actually make a left handed one, unlike ibanez.

Those saying its an RG clone aren't looking very deep.


----------



## Zado

cip 123 said:


> How was this actually confirmed btw?



the guitar was moved to the vault section of the site, and I got confirm by people working for the brand.



> I'm pretty sure the Banshee Elites are staying?


Yep, they are staying for this year. But if the sales were the reason for the bolt on model to be discontinue, that one won't probably last long either.

The replacement role is supposedly being taken by the Sunset, but apart from not having the very same shape of the banshee (which is liked), it's not confirmed that we will see a pickguard-less model too.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wasn't implying it was a bad guitar, but the RG shape has been ripped off so much that I wouldn't exactly call it "unique". I mean, it's good if you wanted the RG shape that wasn't basswood or rosewood.
> 
> I'm still curious to see what they have in mind to replace it.





mnemonic said:


> Its got a few other unique selling points over an RG though, such as different wood selections than the usual RG (alder body, ebony fingerboard) longer scale for the 7's and 8's, name-brand hardware and pickups, and, most important to me, they actually make a left handed one, unlike ibanez.
> 
> Those saying its an RG clone aren't looking very deep.





If you think this is an RG clone, then you are definitely not looking hard enough! If you can find another bolt on superstrat under $1000 with a 41.3" nut width I will buy you a drink 

I know, I looked over and over. Almost every comparable guitar (Ibanez RG, Jackson Dinky, ESP M, etc....) has a wider, flatter neck. The Banshee has a narrower, rounder neck. MUCH different. The ESP LTD M-1000 is probably the closest, but still very different specs. The EBMM and EVH guitars are about the only ones I know I know of with narrow necks, but their shapes are ugly.

Of course, beyond that, you have Alder, Ebony, Duncans, OFR, etc.. many things Ibanez never has for less than $3000.

I may have to scour Ebay in about a year or 2 and scoop up more of these


----------



## Dantas

Also, the horns on the Banshee are more strat-like rounder....the RG is totally pointier.

The RG is also basswood and light....the Banshee is alder, and a little bit heavier weight wise.


----------



## Nlelith

Also, Banshee Elites are nice, but they don't interest me because of the neck-through construction... If Schecter will start to build a bolt-on Banshee Elite 8, it'll actually be very nice.


----------



## Solodini

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> https://schecterguitars.pgtb.me/C5RcC7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guitars : Hellraiser Hybrid Avenger FR S
> Guitars : Hellraiser Hybrid Solo-II FR



The headstock on that Avenger is such a waste of a cool guitar.


----------



## Zado

If only they dida Banshee in solid finish...it'd have been so easy


----------



## LX_T

^ This + SS-frets + bolt on would be a dream come true. 
But I guess that'll never happen.


...why, Schecter, why?...


----------



## Bearitone

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm guessing thats the headstock of this abomination.



Maybe its just me but that abomination looks beautiful lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

kindsage said:


> Maybe its just me but that abomination looks beautiful lol



Yeah, it's just you.


----------



## Bearitone

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, it's just you.



Is there a pic of the full guitar anywhere?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

kindsage said:


> Is there a pic of the full guitar anywhere?



Not yet. I'd imagine it's going to be one of those Zacky Vengeance guitars with a natural top.


----------



## ToneLab

xwmucradiox said:


> Its possible the Banshees weren't as popular as people think. They were very expensive compared to most Korean imports. The price might be totally justified but lots of folks may have been apprehensive about them at the $1000-$1300 price tags. Schecter might not have sold enough to justify having a dozen models that were all basically the same just with different numbers of strings and various bridges.



Agreed on the sales. Wondering that myself. I have seen only maybe 3 NGD posts on here with Banshee Elites and can't find any (6 string FR S) for sale used anywhere. Comparing with the KMs - we saw lots of NGDs and lots of them showing up used by this time of year last year. 

I want a 6 FR S but I won't buy one new because I'm pretty sure your taking a minimum $400 loss immediately from the $1,200 price. I wonder if others feel the same. Great guitars with horrible resale values.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Zado said:


>



I really missed the boat seeing this. Wow

I also thought they were good sellers. I love mine, its about as amazballs as I can get for a production model 7 (for my tastes) without getting a Merrow.

If the Banshee never comes back I guess I will just have to get good at building my own now. Robbed of a fallback production model


----------



## sephimetal

Hellraiser Extreme also gone????????????


----------



## Zado

We need to start a petition for the poor Banshee series, it can't end like this


> Hellraiser Extreme also gone????????????


It was a great series, I loved those I played, but it was a huge flop for some reason. I guess people though "meh, an overpriced hellraiser model with no hype or appeal" and avoided it, but it really was another planet.


----------



## cip 123

I honestly don't think they'll be really gone. I predict a remodelling, or reissues down the line. 

Like I said before if they're bringing out totally new lines (New traditionals, stilettos etc) they may have to focus on production of those simply due to what the factories can produce. Schecter easily have the biggest range of any manufacturer and not having their own factory they probably can't produce every line at the same time.


----------



## Low Baller

CaptainD00M said:


> I really missed the boat seeing this. Wow
> 
> I also thought they were good sellers. I love mine, its about as amazballs as I can get for a production model 7 (for my tastes) without getting a Merrow.
> 
> If the Banshee never comes back I guess I will just have to get good at building my own now. Robbed of a fallback production model



Glad I got mine... I will cherish it.

I don't see why they stopped them though if they weren't selling they will now word got out.


----------



## Zado

Schecter C-1 Prototype Electric Guitar in Aged Natural Satin! | eBay






Schecter Stiletto-6 FR Deluxe Prototype Electric Guitar in Metallic Blue! | eBay





Schecter Prowler-II Session Prototype Electric Guitar in Aged Natural Satin! | eBay





Schecter Blackjack SLS Avenger FR-S Sustainiac Electric Guitar in Aqua Burst - Schecter Blackjack SLS - Pro Audio and Video - Studiogears







http://www.ebay.it/itm/Schecter-Bla...Black-Satin-/262109075207?hash=item3d06eb1707





http://www.ebay.it/itm/Schecter-Sol...Thru-Cherry-/262117753044?hash=item3d076f80d4

we won't have our banshee back, but still..


----------



## ThePIGI King

I'm going to get severe depression if I don't see any 7 or 8's announced soon. This is really starting to irk me. I love the designs, but I just don't play on 6ers that often anymore. Get with the program Schecter!


----------



## Edika

That Prowler model is the first SG type guitar that I find appealing. That natural model with the maple fretboard is just so tasty looking.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> Schecter C-1 Prototype Electric Guitar in Aged Natural Satin! | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schecter Stiletto-6 FR Deluxe Prototype Electric Guitar in Metallic Blue! | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schecter Blackjack SLS Avenger FR-S Sustainiac Electric Guitar in Aqua Burst - Schecter Blackjack SLS - Pro Audio and Video - Studiogears



So there IS a god.


----------



## Nlelith

That C-1 and Stiletto are nice. Though I hoped that Stilettos would be MIK as well...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Nlelith said:


> That C-1 and Stiletto are nice. Though I hoped that Stilettos would be MIK as well...



It's a prototype, so just wait and see. They might have multiple versions like they did back in the day.


----------



## cardinal

Good riddance to the Banshee if it's replaced by that C-1 thing above. That looks amazing. Needs another string though...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cardinal said:


> Good riddance to the Banshee if it's replaced by that C-1 thing above. That looks amazing. Needs another string though...



It most likely is. It even has the same AANJ joint. 


I FVCKING TOLD YOU GUYS, BUT NOOOOOOOOOOOO. 

I really hope that prototype ends up becoming the new Banshee, down to those specs in the eBay listing. It's so much classier and unique than the Banshee, IMO.

EDIT: It looks like that Stiletto is also going to replace the Banshee. It also has the AANJ.

We'll just have to see if those end up being the final specs. Schecter has the tendency to switch up specs before they're actually revealed, or not even introduce the final version of prototypes at all.


----------



## CaptainD00M

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It most likely is. It even has the same AANJ joint.
> 
> 
> I FVCKING TOLD YOU GUYS, BUT NOOOOOOOOOOOO.
> 
> I really hope that prototype ends up becoming the new Banshee, down to those specs in the eBay listing. It's so much classier and unique than the Banshee, IMO.



OK I just wanna preface this by saying if the C1 comes with an extra string and without that middle pickup then I would be there like some kind of locust invasion. BUT&#8230;

Jazzhands you're saying one bolt on 24 fret superstrat that will likely be baritone for 7 stringers, may keep the swamp ash body (may end up with Alder) and also a maple neck, is in some way more and unique than another 24 fret superstrat with a baritone neck and an alder body?

So far from all these pictures it seems Schecter 2016 is all about old designs with 24 frets and some modern hardware, thats not exactly ground breaking unique (Still cool though).

I mean if the argument is it looks more classy than a Banshee because its shaped like a Strat then I get that, but a bolt on 24 fret superstrat isn't unique.


----------



## Solodini

Zado said:


> http://www.ebay.it/itm/Schecter-Solo-6-MM-Prototype-Electric-Guitar-in-Faded-See-Thru-Cherry-/262117753044?hash=item3d076f80d4
> 
> we won't have our banshee back, but still..



This kinda reminds me of the ESP Ben Weinman sig.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

CaptainD00M said:


> I mean if the argument is it looks more classy than a Banshee because its shaped like a Strat then I get that, but a bolt on 24 fret superstrat isn't unique.



Am all-bound, all-natural-satin, pickguarded, H-S-H vintage-style Superstrat with a maple fretboard is pretty unique, wouldn't you say? It's a blend of modern specs with a classic aesthetic, which a lot of Superstrats don't do these days.

I know you're trying to rib on me for my previous comments about the non-Elite Banshee, but I still stand by what I said.  It may be a rehash of a previous model, but the stuff it has going on, IMO, makes it more unique than other things out there.


----------



## CaptainD00M

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I know you're trying to rib on me for my previous comments about the non-Elite Banshee, but I still stand by what I said.  It may be a rehash of a previous model, but the stuff it has going on, IMO, makes it more unique than other things out there.



I claim a WIN 

But srsly you know I agree with you man. I mean if they do a 7 String baritone version of this its about as close to a 7 string Baritone Chavel So-cal Hard Tail that you could get at a decent price, which is basically one of my dream guitars.

If anyone starts doing SG Baritone 7's at production level that are not pants then my bank account is in serious trouble. But I think for that to happen I might have to do something unethical (especially for a vegetarian) with a Goat on a full moon facing east 

But your statement man


----------



## mnemonic

That C1 is pretty cool. I hope they make a 7-string version, and a bit more strat-looking (solid color, white pickguard). HSS would be ideal for me, though a replacement pickguard is always a possibility.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Not sure if they have any solid versions, but in some previous pictures there was a trans-white S-S-S one with a tort PG and a trans-black H-S-S one with a white pearl guard.


----------



## Meximelt

The S-IIs look freakin awesome. I've always been an sg guy. I was planning on getting a platinum S-II, but if they put out a few more I don't know which I'd get. Still hoping to see a vampire red atx though.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Is it my screen or is Schecter going back to the yellow mcmaple? I hate it with a passion, awesome designs otherwise.


----------



## Edika

I hope though that they'll be as close aesthetically to the prototypes above as possible. I was really excited when they were announcing the Banshee elite and those protos were way better than the actual Elite model. I also don't get the fad of painting the back of the body and neck black. I know a lot of you guys might like it but for me it seems pointless, especially for a neckthrough guitar that won't a x amount of pieces for the body.

For some reason however the Solo shape looks off to my eyes. I understand the reason of course for the slightly slanted shape but I just can't get passed it. I know silly reason but for some reason it really bugs me.

It'll be also interesting if they do the C-1 in 7 string format with the middle pickup.


----------



## Zado

> For some reason however the Solo shape looks off to my eyes. I understand the reason of course for the slightly slanted shape but I just can't get passed it. I know silly reason but for some reason it really bugs me.







Better?


----------



## Edika

Actually yes! Is that a new model/older model or just a different angle of the above shape making me seem even more silly?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's the Solo II shape. It's a version of it being introduced next year.

Here's how it'll most likely look.






EDIT: Image link fail. 
EDIT2: Also, this is the USA Production model. THe one posted below is how it'll really look.


----------



## Zado




----------



## mnemonic

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's the Solo II shape. It's a version of it being introduced next year.
> 
> Here's how it'll most likely look.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/fyaXJds.png
> 
> EDIT: Image link fail.



Ooh, a 22 fret p90 single cut. 

I wonder if a left handed one will make its way to europe.

I do prefer the non-beveled look of the yellow one though.


----------



## Zado

mnemonic said:


> Ooh, a 22 fret p90 single cut.
> 
> I wonder if a left handed one will make its way to europe.
> 
> I do prefer the non-beveled look of the yellow one though.



They'll likely do

These have just reached my country, so everything is possible now


----------



## Taikatatti

They are hiding the 7-string goodness  I can feel them grinning to this thread.


----------



## MFB

Taikatatti said:


> I can feel them grinning to this thread.



I'm sure they're just foaming at the mouth thinking about all the people who say they'll buy one and then don't because "it cost $XXX for [insert 99% desired specs]?! Nothanks."


----------



## celticelk

I'm still hoping for a Tempest 7, or at least a non-superstrat/Avenger/V 7-string. Less pointy plz.


----------



## ThePIGI King

celticelk said:


> I'm still hoping for a Tempest 7, or at least a non-superstrat/Avenger/V 7-string. Less pointy plz.



Would an explorer 7 satisfy you? Cause I think everyone that plays 7's in this thread can agree, we need an Explorer 7.


----------



## Mad-Max

Well, I'm glad I bought a Banshee Elite 7, since there's rumors of them going out the door too. 

I meant to post a NGD thread but got too busy and never got around to it, so add me to the stats of the owners of a Banshee Elite 7!


----------



## Zado

Explorer 7 is entirely possible, and they will probably do is they see some consensus by fans


----------



## Mad-Max

Zado said:


> Explorer 7 is entirely possible, and they will probably do is they see some consensus by fans



If they make an Explorer 7, I will immediately start saving for one. I have an Ibanez Destroyer and wish they made a Destroyer 7, so if Schecter makes it, they will soon be taking my money. No questions asked, and I'm fairly new to the Schecter brand, my Banshee Elite is my first Schecter, along with my first 7 and so far they have me sold!


----------



## celticelk

ThePIGI King said:


> Would an explorer 7 satisfy you? Cause I think everyone that plays 7's in this thread can agree, we need an Explorer 7.



Not really, no. I'll be happy for all of you, though.


----------



## Taikatatti

ThePIGI King said:


> Would an explorer 7 satisfy you? Cause I think everyone that plays 7's in this thread can agree, we need an Explorer 7.



No  But i will be happy if you get it. Still waiting for the sunset/stiletto 7s


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If the Sunset or (insert Explorer name here) 7-string doesn't happen, then yeah, Schecter are really missing out on some potential sales. I get the feeling people are gonna love the Explorer 7-string due to how rare they are, and I can see the Sunset doing well since most Superstrat 7-strings have the super-modern thing going on, and the only big vintage-esque 7-string I can think of is the ESP AW-7. I mean c'mon, a Tom Anderson-esque 7-string? Who doesn't want that? 

Then again, I expected the Banshee to do well since it was an RG clone with some slightly different specs, which seem to sell well these days, and... well... Yeah. It seems like it bombed.


----------



## Taikatatti

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If the Sunset or (insert Explorer name here) 7-string doesn't happen, then yeah, Schecter are really missing out on some potential sales. I get the feeling people are gonna love the Explorer 7-string due to how rare they are, and I can see the Sunset doing well since most Superstrat 7-strings have the super-modern thing going on, and the only big vintage-esque 7-string I can think of is the ESP AW-7. I mean c'mon, a Tom Anderson-esque 7-string? Who doesn't want that?
> 
> Then again, I expected the Banshee to do well since it was an RG clone with some slightly different specs, which seem to sell well these days, and... well... Yeah. It seems like it bombed.



This pretty much. That natural sunset c-1 posted earlier would make a nice 7-string. We'll see if they still have the 26.5 scale.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'd imagine it would. All of their 7's are 26.5'' except for the upcoming Wes Hauch sig.


----------



## Edika

I thought the Banshee's had good sales. On the other hand I find myself having a skewed perception of what's popular and cool to what most people want. The more classic shapes this year seem to show that Schecter has got wind of that as well and is pushing towards that direction. 
Honestly in a couple of local sale and exchange pages the guitars for sale are mostly traditional shapes and don't seem to move quite quickly. More modern aka "metal" shapes  seem to linger unsold for quite some time.


----------



## BucketheadRules

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's the Solo II shape. It's a version of it being introduced next year.
> 
> Here's how it'll most likely look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Image link fail.



God DAMN!


----------



## Zado

You may like this as well


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BucketheadRules said:


> God DAMN!



I agree. 

The actual Diamond series model won't have the bevels, though. It's going to be the one Zado posted above. 

Still love it, though.


----------



## gunch

more straight break-angle, hipshot or otherwise hardtail stuff wise pls, a sunset like last years C1 blackjack or stealth would be pretty amaze


----------



## MFB

The non-cherry Solo Special looks way better than the regular Solo II. The body bevel seems to be a bit more noticeable on it as well.


----------



## Zado

Namm 2016 means Nick Johnston CS signature as well.

Which is a joy, though expensive.


----------



## Asphyxia

If Schecter makes a Explorer 7 in the 26.5 with an ebony fingerboard I will throw my money at them.
If not I will just get the KM7.


----------



## Mad-Max

Asphyxia said:


> If Schecter makes a Explorer 7 in the 26.5 with an ebony fingerboard I will throw my money at them.
> If not I will just get the KM7.



This x10


----------



## Zado

We're getting some damn heavy guys in the roster.


----------



## HaloHat

exo said:


> Those Explorers! I have not had Schecter gas this bad since the introduction of the Loomis sig......



Do want 7 string Exploder, SII, Tempest and V.
Can you believe in a couple of months it will be the 10th Anniversary of the Loomis! Still have my 2006 Loomis but it is now a FrankinLoomis ha.


----------



## Mangle

If Schecter makes their move with an Explorer 7 (Ebony, 26.5, FR) I would have no choice whatsoever. Like a zombie after brains!


----------



## Zado

It's not over yet


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay, that actually looks pretty badass. 

I'm guessing the Banshee series is staying, just the standard line being replaced with a new line equipped with Schecter pickups. 

That, or it's just a one-off limited edition for DCGL.


----------



## Zado

I fear the second, but would love the first


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

You can't post a message asking about it on their Instagram picture? I doubt they can say outright, but they can probably hint at it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## ThePIGI King

^ That is class. Love it. I still hate the pup selector placement, but oh well, it's a classy metal machine!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm pretty glad to see a Syn model without the .... inlays.  I'm worried it'll still have the terrible devil headstock, though.

The pickup selector should be an easy fix, though.


----------



## Mangle

Wow, that is sharp! Top shelf guitar designing indeed! You guys are getting these pics as e-mail updates?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mangle said:


> Wow, that is sharp! Top shelf guitar designing indeed! You guys are getting these pics as e-mail updates?



I think Zado is getting his pics from some instagram accounts. I get mine from the official Schecter FB page.


----------



## Nlelith

Oh well, now I'm GASsing for yet another Banshee...


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think Zado is getting his pics from some instagram accounts. I get mine from the official Schecter FB page.



And all this time I thought Zado was the official SSO Ambassador to the Schecter FB page.


----------



## Zado

> You can't post a message asking about it on their Instagram picture? I doubt they can say outright, but they can probably hint at it.


I did as soon as I posted the pic here, but no reply was given 


feraledge said:


> And all this time I thought Zado was the official SSO Ambassador to the Schecter FB page.



Am I not?

Btw I like that avenger, the abalone fits quite well in there


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well he does post a lot on their Facebook page, so he pretty much is. 



Zado said:


> I did as soon as I posted the pic here, but no reply was given
> 
> Am I not?
> 
> Btw I like that avenger, the abalone fits quite well in there



It's actually pearl binding.  Which I think looks better than abalone on black, I agree.

It's what makes the black Hellraisers look a LOT better.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Zado

It really looks immense! If they make a vintage white version I'm gonna have hard time....


----------



## Mad-Max

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Somebody get me a doctor!!


----------



## Zado




----------



## Blytheryn

Zado said:


> We're getting some damn heavy guys in the roster.



I hope this is going where I think it's going...


----------



## Zado

Blytheryn said:


> I hope this is going where I think it's going...



Signature v?


----------



## celticelk

Zado said:


> I'm pretty sure they are introducing a 7 stringed tempest somewhen in the next year



Posted 9/11/2014. C'mon, Zado, you're letting me down!


----------



## Michael_Ten

Me want moar explorer!!!!


----------



## Zado

> Posted 9/11/2014. C'mon, Zado, you're letting me down!


When did I write dat?


----------



## Boojakki

OMG, gimme!


----------



## dschonn

..... Yes.


----------



## celticelk

Zado said:


> When did I write dat?



Upthread on Sept 9, 2014, as I said. I just bought one of the vintage T-7s on eBay, though, so you've dodged the axe for the moment. Don't let me down again. 

Also: sweet PT-7! Is that a production model?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

celticelk said:


> Upthread on Sept 9, 2014, as I said. I just bought one of the vintage T-7s on eBay, though, so you've dodged the axe for the moment. Don't let me down again.
> 
> Also: sweet PT-7! Is that a production model?



Looks like a Hellraiser Hybrid. Probably replacing the Chris Garza.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

The border between Schecters and ESPs is getting close to none.
Which honestly I don't like much even if the owner is the same.
I own a Schecter, don't own an ESP, not because of brand hate but for lack of money.
I would like to see those brands doing different things, not becoming carbon copies.
Same hardware, same specs, same tops...the abalone cross inlays are the only difference now.
Even Jackson is owned by Fender now, but they keep doing their things.


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


>



YUUUSSSSSSS!

I had to count the strings to make sure my eyes were telling the truth.

If Schecter made a Tele shape in their Elite line (I know its unlikely) my world would end.


----------



## cip 123

OmegaSlayer said:


> The border between Schecters and ESPs is getting close to none.
> Which honestly I don't like much even if the owner is the same.
> I own a Schecter, don't own an ESP, not because of brand hate but for lack of money.
> I would like to see those brands doing different things, not becoming carbon copies.
> Same hardware, same specs, same tops...the abalone cross inlays are the only difference now.
> Even Jackson is owned by Fender now, but they keep doing their things.




How are they the same? Schecter have a vastly wider lineup, IMO.

Both companies have different shapes with some similarities but the specs on them aren't very similar. Just because they both use hipshot doesn't mean they're getting closer. Schecter have been using Hipshot for a couple years now ESP are only just. 

Schecter even have their own licensed floyd now. They offer more spec options than ESP. And if two companies use the same type of wood it hardly means they're becoming one.

Schecter seem to have their own plan for the company with US and custom shop stuff getting bigger and bigger. ESP have their own plan changing to ESP elites and I think changing focus of their Japanese custom shop.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Zado said:


> When did I write dat?



Aww crap. My wallet is shivering in anticipation of the hurt on this one. Gaw'd dam it, if anything can deliver Sludge that thing can.


----------



## dirtool

Zado said:


> When did I write dat?




not bad
but the gasing of km-7 mkii is much stronger


----------



## celticelk

CaptainD00M said:


> Aww crap. My wallet is shivering in anticipation of the hurt on this one. Gaw'd dam it, if anything can deliver Sludge that thing can.



Insert BKP HSP90-7s here plz.


----------



## CaptainD00M

celticelk said:


> Insert BKP HSP90-7s here plz.



I was thinking an HSP and a NB. Think that might work?


----------



## celticelk

CaptainD00M said:


> I was thinking an HSP and a NB. Think that might work?



Probably, if you pick your HSP well. Ask zimbloth.


----------



## CaptainD00M

celticelk said:


> Probably, if you pick your HSP well. Ask zimbloth.



Will do, I was figuring a SM or MQ as they are the best match in terms of output. The PIG90 is probably way too much which is sad because its named after an awesome song.

Anyway DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM on


----------



## BrailleDecibel

CaptainD00M said:


> Anyway DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM on








All joking aside, that is one epic Tele!


----------



## Asphyxia

OmegaSlayer said:


> The border between Schecters and ESPs is getting close to none.
> Which honestly I don't like much even if the owner is the same.
> I own a Schecter, don't own an ESP, not because of brand hate but for lack of money.
> I would like to see those brands doing different things, not becoming carbon copies.
> Same hardware, same specs, same tops...the abalone cross inlays are the only difference now.
> Even Jackson is owned by Fender now, but they keep doing their things.



If you want an affordable ESP-LTD your stuck with EMGs In pretty much every model they have.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

dirtool said:


> but the gasing of km-7 mkii is much stronger



Yeah I just recently came across one browsing Sweetwater's site. 
I am more interested in the 6 string version though. 
I hope it comes in more finish options though. Natural is ok, but it isn't enough for me.


----------



## Zado

Here comes da bobiez


----------



## kevdes93

NEEEEED


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

There it is. A Hipshot. 

Curious as to what series this will be part of. Probably the same series as the Kiesel-Tempest and Kiesel-Stiletto.


----------



## cip 123

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> There it is. A Hipshot.
> 
> Curious as to what series this will be part of. Probably the same series as the Kiesel-Tempest and Kiesel-Stiletto.




Whats with all this Hipshot talk now...they've had Hipshots since last year on top models 

Also Schecter leaked the bevels before Kiesel did the Aries (And stole the Schecter deluxe body shape.) 

Did I miss something in this thread I'm getting super confused now


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

This is the first arch top C1 with a hipshot. They've had the Stealth series but that was a Schectshot knockoff. 

And the Kiesel thing is a joke since they started jumping on the bandwagon and bevelong every....ingthing, as well as the "maple stops here" thing on the stiletto that was on the vader.


----------



## cip 123

Ah right cool.

Shouldn't it be the other way round? Schecter's deluxe came out a year ago and the stiletto leaks came out before the maple stops here too. 

I'm callin' Jeff the bandwagon jumper


----------



## albertc

Is that a c1? That looks ridiculous. Need to see the headstock though

edit: Ridiculous in a good way though


----------



## cardinal

Really want that C-1/Sunset in a 7-string, but that Tele Hellraiser Hybrid 7 is real cool looking. Maybe a Floyd for it like the C7 shape has?


----------



## vilk

I played the new flying V at guitar center the day before last (edit: false--it was yesterday). I didn't even know V's could neckdive like that! Maybe it's because schecter necks are so big?

edit again: Aw man I meant to write this in the six string section. I didn't play the 7 string version, though I can only imagine that it dives even harder.


----------



## stevexc

cip 123 said:


> Ah right cool.
> 
> Shouldn't it be the other way round? Schecter's deluxe came out a year ago and the stiletto leaks came out before the maple stops here too.
> 
> I'm callin' Jeff the bandwagon jumper



"Maple top stops here" was inspired by the Vader, and the RGD had that bevel for years before the Deluxe was even an idea.

Not that Jeff doesn't like jumping bandwagons, of course - but don't think that Schecter's any better in this specific scenario


----------



## Zado

vilk said:


> I played the new flying V at guitar center the day before last (edit: false--it was yesterday). I didn't even know V's could neckdive like that! Maybe it's because schecter necks are so big?
> 
> edit again: Aw man I meant to write this in the six string section. I didn't play the 7 string version, though I can only imagine that it dives even harder.



How was that quality wise?


----------



## cip 123

stevexc said:


> "Maple top stops here" was inspired by the Vader, and the RGD had that bevel for years before the Deluxe was even an idea.
> 
> Not that Jeff doesn't like jumping bandwagons, of course - but don't think that Schecter's any better in this specific scenario



Oh my bad I thought the stiletto was leaked before the Vader was revealed. And I totally never made the connection between Deluxe and RGD haha. When I had mine I always though it looked like a Musicman JP.


----------



## vilk

The quality seemed just fine. No sharp frets or anything weird like you'd find on indo ibbies or chinese ltds. I've always felt that Schecters were really great quality for the price, even back when they made baseball bat necks filled with emgHZ uke:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

From Nick Johnson's FB page:



> First glimpse at my signature guitar.









EDIT:


----------



## Zado

And





Smart move, new model and french flag


----------



## Quiet Coil

Sold my original KM-7. I'm interested in the MkII but am hoping for something with a Floyd (and no arch top, bevels are comfy though). Even interested in the Hauch sig, though I'd prefer a longer scale. We shall see...

Edit: Actually got to try that DCGL exclusive Banshee-7 passive, probably should have kept it!


----------



## gunch

Zado said:


> Here comes da bobiez



That's it, Schecter won


----------



## Zado

Please pay attention to this, damn you! TT_TT





It's blond with wenge inserts!


----------



## theicon2125

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Sold my original KM-7. I'm interested in the MkII but am hoping for something with a Floyd (and no arch top, bevels are comfy though). Even interested in the Hauch sig, though I'd prefer a longer scale. We shall see...
> 
> Edit: Actually got to try that DCGL exclusive Banshee-7 passive, probably should have kept it!



Is there somewhere with the specs of Wes Hauch's tele?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

theicon2125 said:


> Is there somewhere with the specs of Wes Hauch's tele?



No, but Wes confirmed it's a 25.5'' scale.


----------



## Zado

And the official Dragonburst






Known as Cantaloupeburst


----------



## cip 123

Schecter DIAMOND SERIES PROTOTYPE Syn Gates-8 Custom Black w/Silver 8-String Electric Guitar

Ehh please tell me this is just a custom?


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

cip 123 said:


> Schecter DIAMOND SERIES PROTOTYPE Syn Gates-8 Custom Black w/Silver 8-String Electric Guitar
> 
> Ehh please tell me this is just a custom?



Sweet Jesus if that had a sustainiac


----------



## cip 123

If it was classier I'd be onboard but...ugh


----------



## ThePIGI King

He doesn't need an 8 string...His guitars are so hideous, IMO. The headstock reminds me of a B.C. Rich (which is bad for me), the inlays are egotistical and annoying (again, IMO).

However, the Dragonburst looks amazing, as does the KM7MKII. I've always wanted a KM7, but I want a MKII even more...but monies...Also, I just noticed I didn't mention anything about the 7 string tele. I say  We need more 7 string tele's, even if they only come in one colour...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cip 123 said:


> Schecter DIAMOND SERIES PROTOTYPE Syn Gates-8 Custom Black w/Silver 8-String Electric Guitar


----------



## cip 123

I don't mind them, if I could have one at home that no one would ever see I'd have one. I'd just like something Classier.

Still can't make sense why there's an 8 model he doesn't even play 7's


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I guess it's a Prototype Schecter made as a one-off for him, but he was like "nah" and sent it to DCGL.


----------



## cip 123

I woulda thought he'd of taken it he has a pretty extensive collection if I remember correctly some pretty cool ones too. But now we get to see Avenged fanboys play djent which I guess could be funny?


----------



## ThePIGI King

cip 123 said:


> I woulda thought he'd of taken it he has a pretty extensive collection if I remember correctly some pretty cool ones too. But now we get to see Avenged fanboys play djent which I guess could be funny?



It's only funny if you hate djent and want all the M-Shadow wanna-be's ruining it for everybody that currently enjoys it. New genre getting ready to hit....
Really though, I don't really like djent, but I don't want it to be butchered by A7X fanboys...


----------



## Michael_Ten

cip 123 said:


> I woulda thought he'd of taken it he has a pretty extensive collection if I remember correctly some pretty cool ones too. But now we get to see Avenged fanboys play djent which I guess could be funny?



Presumably, something like this would only be made if Syn wanted to djent, too, maybe to stay relevant. If they opted out, good call on their part, they'd be about 8 years late to the game, anyway.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Hahaha that is hilarious! Its one of two so Syn has to have the other one. 

DCGL get some crazy Schecter stuff in.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay, Schecter. You win. You ....ing win.


----------



## cip 123

I forgive them for the 8 now.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Okay, Schecter. You win. You ....ing win.



Needs a reverse headstock IMO, but yeah, overall major win right there ^


----------



## HaloHat

delete please.


----------



## HaloHat

silverabyss said:


> That's it, Schecter won



Post 3734 - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...dels-leaks-more-explorer-superstratz-150.html

What top wood is that? Matches the Wenge well but I don't think it is Wenge.

Anyways, those wood combinations on a Prowler II, V, TL and Explorer [with Floyd option] and I'd buy all four. Kinda wish Schecter would do 27" scale instead of the 26.5 but I would still buy them.


----------



## oversteve

it is wenge


----------



## Edika

Man I've seen at least 4 guitars so far that I want. I'm really hoping some, if not most, are prototypes as I'll have a lot of explaining to do to my better half...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

22 fret, vintage-style superstrat.


----------



## Zado




----------



## ThePIGI King

What. Is. That. Beautiful. Creatation?
It's like a Warsplorer! Seven strings and I'd be sold (if I had money...even though I say that to tons of guitars)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Think he'll actually use that model more than once? 

He had his sig V he almost never used. But goddamn, that actually looks awesome.


----------



## cip 123

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Think he'll actually use that model more than once?
> 
> He had his sig V he almost never used. But goddamn, that actually looks awesome.



He had is V once on this tour maybe he had this made as a replacement? Total speculation though.


----------



## oversteve

Here are the details of new Loomis


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Alrighty, that picture makes the guitar look less flattering.  Don't like the curved upper "horn" and the trans red finish.  If it comes in black, I'd be more interested, though.

Interested in those Duncan Loomis pickups, though.


----------



## dshea19

Aren't those still the EMG 57/66 pickups?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

dshea19 said:


> Aren't those still the EMG 57/66 pickups?



Are you looking at the same picture I'm looking at? because it says "SEYMOUR DUNCAN" on the pickups, as well as lists them on the spec sheet.

Also, he's been with Duncan for a few months now. He showed off some custom actives awhile back on his Instagram.


----------



## ChubbyEwok

No they're Seymour Duncans, if you look close you can see it written on the pickups.

Edit: Dang, ninja'd by JazzHands


----------



## chassless

^ not only that, he's been seen in his last couple of videos with Keith sporting some SD prototypes.

if i might add, it looks like a better Ibanez Falchion. the bevel top makes it interesting, almost never seen on this shape.


----------



## dshea19

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Are you looking at the same picture I'm looking at? because it says "SEYMOUR DUNCAN" on the pickups, as well as lists them on the spec sheet.
> 
> Also, he's been with Duncan for a few months now. He showed off some custom actives awhile back on his Instagram.



Well, looking at the picture above, I can't really read any text, so...

However, it isn't super shocking since he works so closely with KM.


----------



## Spicypickles

I think they're referring to what I suspect is a spec sheet. It's just a black X for me.


----------



## Mad-Max

I predicted he would Switch to Duncans!! Hell Yes! 

Seymour Duncan has really been making some incredible pick-ups lately. Keith Merrow's influence must be strong, because Jeff has been using EMG's since god knows when. I could tell during an interview with Keith and Jeff at Andertons when Keith was talking about the Duncan's, Jeff face was like, "Damn it, I wish I had something that cool to talk about"

It was only a matter of time. The 57/66 models are a home run for EMG, but unfortunately they were a bit late to the game. Not even the Het Set saved them.


----------



## Zado




----------



## dshea19

Spicypickles said:


> I think they're referring to what I suspect is a spec sheet. It's just a black X for me.



Ah, I see. Yup, just and X for me as well.


----------



## ShredandBalls

Zado said:


>



What's this model?! Looks like the 100th anniversary Epiphone Les Paul. Love it!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ShredandBalls said:


> What's this model?! Looks like the 100th anniversary Epiphone Les Paul. Love it!



A Solo-II, possibly from their upcoming revamped Custom series.


----------



## dshea19

That guitar... with a red flamed top... OMG!!


----------



## dshea19

oversteve said:


> Here are the details of new Loomis



Anybody have a screenshot of this, or something else that might work? Just a broken link for some of us.


----------



## stevexc

Spicypickles said:


> I think they're referring to what I suspect is a spec sheet. It's just a black X for me.





dshea19 said:


> Ah, I see. Yup, just and X for me as well.





dshea19 said:


> Anybody have a screenshot of this, or something else that might work? Just a broken link for some of us.



Imgur mirror.


----------



## Quiet Coil

All I see are lots of 6 string arch tops... 

Very pretty arched 6'ers, but I need a flat or beveled top 7 with extended scale and Floyd before I pull the trigger.

Edit: Except for the three new sigs that is, all close but no cigar.


----------



## dshea19

stevexc said:


> Imgur mirror.



Perfect. Thanks so much!


----------



## Mad-Max

Yeah, that's my question. Where are all the 7's!? 

All the 6 stringers look amazing, but I find the lack of 7's disturbing


----------



## Church2224

I heard from a little birdie we will be seeing more USA models, including a USA Sig. They look pretty good, one in particular has me very excited.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Church2224 said:


> including a USA Sig



I think Nick Johnson more-or-less confirmed this will be his sig model.


----------



## Church2224

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think Nick Johnson more-or-less confirmed this will be his sig model.



Oh yeah it is. I just did not want to spill too much and get into trouble. 

I wonder how much different his will be compared to the standard model he plays.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well it looks like it'll be Inca Silver, which interests me. 

I'm guessing it'll be a hybrid of his Inca Silver CS Fender Strat and his rosewood-necked CS Schecter seen here.


----------



## stevexc

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think Nick Johnson more-or-less confirmed this will be his sig model.



Sounds more like "more" and not so much like "less" to me


----------



## ThePIGI King

Mad-Max said:


> Yeah, that's my question. Where are all the 7's!?
> 
> All the 6 stringers look amazing, but I find the lack of 7's disturbing



We saw the 7 string Tele Hellraiser Hybrid...but that's it.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Mad-Max said:


> Yeah, that's my question. Where are all the 7's!?
> 
> All the 6 stringers look amazing, but I find the lack of 7's disturbing



I've no doubt they're coming, we'll just have to wait and see what we're getting next year.

I definitely appreciate Schecter leaking what they can, even if it is just to hype things up before NAMM.


----------



## cardinal

The new Loomis Star needs to be painted red with silver stripes like EVH's Shark guitar.


----------



## cip 123

Noisy Humbucker said:


> All I see are lots of 6 string arch tops...
> 
> Very pretty arched 6'ers, but I need a flat or beveled top 7 with extended scale and Floyd before I pull the trigger.
> 
> Edit: Except for the three new sigs that is, all close but no cigar.



Schecter Banshee Elite 7FR is a flat top and plays like a dream.

I'm hoping there will be a Deluxe series 7 with an FR and more based on that body style.



cardinal said:


> The new Loomis Star needs to be painted red with silver stripes like EVH's Shark guitar.



No it doesn't.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cip 123 said:


> No it doesn't.



Yes. 
It.
Does.


It's better than the overused black cherry.


----------



## cip 123

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yes.
> It.
> Does.
> 
> 
> It's better than the overused black cherry.



Pls no  .

That being said that top in the picture just looks like a photoshop graphic, as much as I hate black guitars it'd look very good just black. Or Satin red.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I do agree that a gloss black version would look the ..... Would fit well with the maple neck. 

But black cherry? .... no, I've seen too much of that.


----------



## cip 123

Not really a fan either, the more I look the more that picture looks like a Graphic and not an actual top, maybe its my eyes


----------



## ThePIGI King

I like black cherry. My Hellraiser has that finish and it looks better in person than on pics. Also, has anyone else thought about neck dive on that thing? I'd hate to play standing up, I'd have to practically force it up the whole time!


----------



## Mangle

Not feeling that new Loomis. Especially after the way he just cut and ran on the V. Tre' uncool imo.


----------



## chassless

^ It makes sense if the V just wasn't that popular. Neither he nor the fans played it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

chassless said:


> ^ It makes sense if the V just wasn't that popular. Neither he nor the fans played it.



If he actually played the damn thing, then people would realize it existed.  LIke seriously, I legitimately never seen him hold the guitar except for a promotional picture.


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


>



Is this part of the Diamond Series? (Or going to be?)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Most likely will be. 

As in...it better fvcking be. 

It's most likely part of the revamped Custom series.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

A bit of a peek at Dan Donnegan's new sig. 






EDIT: Just remembered there was a pic of it awhile back.


----------



## MFB

Damn, I really dig that body. Very Dominion-esque but a little less melty.


----------



## Zado




----------



## jephjacques

Ah yes, the famous Sinus Infection Burst


----------



## Spicypickles

the rosewood board ruins that geetar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

> Jeff Loomis debuting his soon to be released JL-6FR on stage with Arch Enemy &#55357;&#56613;


----------



## chassless

Spicypickles said:


> the rosewood board ruins that geetar.



Not at all, it's the inlays' fault. It could be a bit darker though.


----------



## ThePIGI King

chassless said:


> Not at all, it's the inlays' fault. It could be a bit darker though.



*sigh* I guess I'm gonna have to stick up for these inlays by myself...again...I like them. I've got a hellraiser in black cherry (And btw JazzHands, its a great colour  ). I think if the board is the main issue, not the inlays.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ThePIGI King said:


> (And btw JazzHands, its a great colour  )


----------



## chassless

Looks like i agree 1/3rd with PIGI king and 0/1 with JazzHands on this little issue here!


----------



## Isolationist

I hate Disturbed with a passion, but I've always like Dan's signature. All black with two pinstripes? There we go.

I'm just waiting for some sensual Tempest action.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think I remember a picture of a satin black guitar with gloss black racing stripes? That might be how it looks.


----------



## Blitzie

Zado said:


>





Spicypickles said:


> the rosewood board ruins that geetar.



That rosewood looks dry as the desert.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Blitzie said:


> That rosewood looks dry as the desert.



I think all the moisture drained off onto that top.


----------



## NeglectedField

They should really be using some joocey ebony...


----------



## Zado

kromeasdf said:


> Wooo new banshee



wait what where?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Zado said:


>


Holy mother of God!

Schecter up-ing their game! Finally, another fretted/fretless bass on the market other than my extremely rare Ibanez Ashula!



Zado said:


> Here comes da bobiez


Is that Wenge?...

....IS THAT WENGE?


----------



## Zado

Yep, that is


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Holy mother of God!
> 
> Schecter up-ing their game! Finally, another fretted/fretless bass on the market other than my extremely rare Ibanez Ashula!
> 
> 
> Is that Wenge?...
> 
> ....IS THAT WENGE?



I don't think it's a hybrid fretless. Someone posted pictures before and it seems to be a half-lined fretless. I do agree a hybrid would have been ....ing amazing, though.

As for the natural, It does look a lot like Wenge.


----------



## ThePIGI King

chassless said:


> Looks like i agree 1/3rd with PIGI king and 0/1 with JazzHands on this little issue here!



So, does this mean you hate the inlays, like the rosewood, and like black cherry? And finally! Someone agrees with me on something


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I don't think it's a hybrid fretless. Someone posted pictures before and it seems to be a half-lined fretless. I do agree a hybrid would have been ....ing amazing, though.
> 
> As for the natural, It does look a lot like Wenge.


I figured that it was too good to be true. Thanks for the clarification. Makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Meximelt

Spotted this new guy on the exclusives page.


----------



## Zado

Damn they screwed up with the headstock. Other than that it looks incredible


----------



## Meximelt

it is an ATX, the solo-II's headstock is the same

ha, we can have this talk here and on the fb forum


----------



## cip 123

The fact that DrumCityGuitarLand is in the US always saddens me...they have the best Schecters!


----------



## Edika

cip 123 said:


> The fact that DrumCityGuitarLand is in the US always saddens me...they have the best Schecters!



That wenge prototype is there for $849 but only the US is a shipping option .


----------



## Nlelith

Well, if you really want something from DCGL, you'll find a way to get it (like I did). Just find a freight-forwarder service that ships from US to your country. Important: some of these services will let you buy any goods with your credit card (and specify US shipping address), but it won't work with DCGL (they only accept US-issued credit cards), so you'll have to pay buying fee + shipping + whatever taxes your country will charge you with, on top of the actual DCGL price.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

AFAIK US Schecter dealers are no longer permitted to ship guitars outside of the US. I tried with the KM7 and most said no.


----------



## cip 123

Yea I know its hard to get stuff out the US...thats why I said it was sad


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Zado

Talking exclusives...


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Zado said:


>



Hot damn, that's nice!


----------



## cip 123

Damn those Banshee elite's just look tasty in any finish.


----------



## Taikatatti

Dat banshee elite tho


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



That's pretty significant, he's been a Yamaha user for over 30 years!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> That's pretty significant, he's been a Yamaha user for over 30 years!



I know, right? I feel like me and and you are the only ones that are shocked by this, though. 

A lot of people have been ditching Yamaha over the passed few years, so it was bound to happen I guess. They only have 4 signature artists remaining.


----------



## dshea19

It seems like Schecter are positioning themselves for a big year. They have seriously upped their game.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

dshea19 said:


> It seems like Schecter are positioning themselves for a big year. They have seriously upped their game.



Unless you're an ERG user. 

I guess Schecter's trying to cater to the 6string market this year? Like, they're releasing a WIDE variety of guitars and styles, although mostly vintage-style stuff.


----------



## themightyjaymoe

I was considering getting an ibanez 7 and 8 string this year but the local shop had a schecter 7 and 8 string in stock and honestly...I'm thinking a couple of new schecters might be in order.


----------



## cip 123

themightyjaymoe said:


> I was considering getting an ibanez 7 and 8 string this year but the local shop had a schecter 7 and 8 string in stock and honestly...I'm thinking a couple of new schecters might be in order.



Dude if you can play a Banshee Elite, I tried an 8, thing damn near played itself.


----------



## cip 123

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Unless you're an ERG user.
> 
> I guess Schecter's trying to cater to the 6string market this year? Like, they're releasing a WIDE variety of guitars and styles, although mostly vintage-style stuff.



To be fair we've only seen one from each of the new lines or shapes they could release ERGs.

Plus theres the 7 Tele (8 as well?) the Wes Hauch 7 plus all the stuff we had last year maybe with new finishes, just cause we haven't seen it doesn't mean we can't keep our hopes up.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm hoping more ERGs are introduced. A 7-string Explorer, Sunset, and Stiletto would be the .....


----------



## BucketheadRules

Zado said:


>



Well hellooooooo there.


----------



## Zado

there are nice discounts incoming on amps (proly discontinued) and pickups


----------



## celticelk

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm hoping more ERGs are introduced. A 7-string Explorer, Sunset, and Stiletto would be the .....



You left out the Tempest, bro.  I did just take delivery of a vintage T-7 today, though, which should hold me over for a while.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

A Tempest would be nice, but an Explorer and Sunset would just make me not give a .... about anything else.


----------



## cip 123

I can definitely see a stiletto 7 or even 8 they did those old Riot 8 strings which were a similar shape and the stiletto Bass has 5 and 6 string versions.

7 string explorer and they pretty much have the market cornered with that, no one else does those.

Sunset would awesome bolt on too (I assume) so it might be cheaper and they can stick some higher end specs elsewhere.


----------



## Nlelith

Lorcan Ward said:


> AFAIK US Schecter dealers are no longer permitted to ship guitars outside of the US. I tried with the KM7 and most said no.


Oh, that's even worse... But anyway, with the method that I described, they'll only have to ship it to freight-forwarder's US address.


----------



## HaloHat

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm hoping more ERGs are introduced. A 7-string Explorer, Sunset, and Stiletto would be the .....



Please, a 7 string ERG V model. Don't be shy with the Wenge and Swamp Ash and an ebony 12th only inlay + Luminlay side dots.

I would love a 7 string ERG Prowler model as well. I am really liking the Prowler shape [yep owned and love SG's] and spec'd same as the above V and I'd buy both for sure.

+ thousand on the 7 string ERG Exploder. 2016 = 3 Schecters if they offer them.


----------



## HaloHat

celticelk said:


> You left out the Tempest, bro.  I did just take delivery of a vintage T-7 today, though, which should hold me over for a while.



A Tempest 7 string that DCGL had years ago is one of the most "damn I wish I had money" times in my guitar buy days. It was so sweet. I wish I had a pic of it to share.

Did you NGD your vintage T-7? Link?


----------



## Edika

Nlelith said:


> Well, if you really want something from DCGL, you'll find a way to get it (like I did). Just find a freight-forwarder service that ships from US to your country. Important: some of these services will let you buy any goods with your credit card (and specify US shipping address), but it won't work with DCGL (they only accept US-issued credit cards), so you'll have to pay buying fee + shipping + whatever taxes your country will charge you with, on top of the actual DCGL price.



I have a friend studying in the US that I can have the guitar shipped to and send him the money. I'm waiting for the smoke to settle on what the new models will be and then decide which and when I'll get one, as I've bought too much gear this year (for my standards that is).


----------



## Mangle

Wowie Zowie, Michael Anthony is a huge get. It gave me a warm feeling for some reason. 
Does anyone here think a 7 (or even 8) Explorer is a real possibility? I've realized that I'm actually putting off my purchase of the A-8 because of this thread. Also, I signed up for the newsletter on the website and have received nothing for about 10 days now.... isn't that weird?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

You rarely get updates from the newsletter. Everythings on their Facebook page. 

I can see a 7-string Explorer happening, but an 8-string one might be a bit iffy. I'd be curious to see how well the 7-string and 8-string Avenger did.


----------



## Zado

Mangle said:


> Wowie Zowie, Michael Anthony is a huge get. It gave me a warm feeling for some reason.
> Does anyone here think a 7 (or even 8) Explorer is a real possibility? I've realized that I'm actually putting off my purchase of the A-8 because of this thread. Also, I signed up for the newsletter on the website and have received nothing for about 10 days now.... isn't that weird?



Explorer 7-8 will likely be made,maybe not in early 2016, but no doubt they will deliver.


Anthony is a huge artist, glad he joined the family


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Epiphone's got some SG competition.

Honestly, I'd rock one of these if it was modeled after an SG Standard or Custom. 











Love me some big pick guards. The S-II Platinum is close to the Standard, but still has some major differences, IMO.


----------



## Meximelt

More S-II's, just keep 'em coming.


----------



## Pikka Bird

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Honestly, I'd rock one of these if it was modeled after an SG Standard or Custom.



Which bits would you change to make it "modeled after" one of those particular SGs?


----------



## Zado

Use the code CYBER30 and you can get a 30% discount schecter pups purchased from their site.

Do this in my place


----------



## dshea19

I am looking forward to seeing the new Sunsets. Looking forward to a shreddy strat style guitar. Throw in the new JL-6 with the Hipshot and I am completely happy. Come on NAMM!!!


----------



## Zado

I played a couple of CETs from the custom shop back in the day, and those were some damn great instruments. I guess the Sunsets are gonna be just as good, but less "Anderson" styled and more shreddy







If this was a Suhr, it'd already have at least 50 preorders now.

It looks incredible tho


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Pikka Bird said:


> Which bits would you change to make it "modeled after" one of those particular SGs?



This is one of those cases where I think 24 freta fits the guitar better given how cramped SG pickups are. 

On top of that... 

Standard: bigger pickguard, ebony finish, more traditional knob layout, and those Schecter Crown inlays, no head stock binding and a Fleur De Lis headstock inlay. 

Custom: 3 pickups obviously, ebony or ivory finish, gold hardware, multiply head stock binding, and a Schecter TsH bridge tailpiece.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Here's the Nick Johnson sig. 

Looks...

Really plain.  Like, legitimately looks like a bone stock Traditional with a different finish. Maybe the specs are slightly different?


----------



## ThePIGI King

Maybe it's just a bare-bones version of his sig to see the interest/sales it can generate?


----------



## dshea19

That is how he prefers his guitars. There might be some subtle spec differences, but the primary difference will probably be pickups. Not really different than the dozens of Fender sigs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

dshea19 said:


> That is how he prefers his guitars.





This one's quite a bit different. I was hoping this would be the basis for his sig model.


----------



## Low Baller

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Wow thats like the last person I see playing schecter (not anything against him or schecter you just see more contemporary artist using schecter). But hey good for him good for schecter. Schecters a great brand and versatile good to see the old school picking it up. Now if only we can get Eddie to shut up and stop crying about how Mike Anthony didn't pull his weight.


----------



## CaptainD00M

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Here's the Nick Johnson sig.
> 
> Looks...
> 
> Really plain.  Like, legitimately looks like a bone stock Traditional with a different finish. Maybe the specs are slightly different?



To be fair man if your Signature Guitar is a Strat with non-obvious eccentricities then its going to look like any other strat. Take the the following:





Jeff Beck Strat





Eric Clapton





Robin Trower





Jimmy Vaughn

We all know they have different neck profiles, fret board radii, pickups, preamps. I think the only give-away that somethings up is the nut on the Jeff Beck and the signatures on two headstocks. looking at it without touching it you won't see a lot of variation.


----------



## dshea19

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This one's quite a bit different. I was hoping this would be the basis for his sig model.




Since his signature model is a USA custom shop, I wonder if you can get a rosewood neck option?


----------



## Zado

That's a wenge neck,not rosewood.

Come on, it's a damn strat, it doesn't need to be unusual to be amazing


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Once again, the reason I thought it was plain because I thought his sig model would be based on the Wenge/Rosewood-necked custom he had. Jesus.  I thought that Strat was unique enough to be signature worthy, yet traditional enough to appeal to both vintage and high-end market. 

I also said that the specs might be different as well. If it's a lot different than the Trad, and there's an option for a rosewood/wenge neck, then I'll eat my words. 



Zado said:


> That's a wenge neck,not rosewood.
> 
> Come on, it's a damn strat, it doesn't need to be unusual to be amazing



My favorite sig Strats are "unusual", though.

Dick Dale






Dave Murray V1






Jim Root






Fender Japan "Iron Maiden" 






Dave Murray V2






Yngwie Malmsteen






EDIT: Even the Eric Johnson sig is unique because of the neck binding. And that's unique on the Strat platform alone, since binding is rare on them.


----------



## CaptainD00M

^^

Point taken Jazz, sorry for ragging on you, I seem to be doing a bit lately 

But yes, I literally only know this guy from videos and pics posted here and that was a very cool guitar.


----------



## dshea19

I just read on his FB that the wenge was a one-off experiment and that he wanted to go more traditional for the official release.


----------



## CaptainD00M

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> My favorite sig Strats are "unusual", though.



Agreed.

I think the Jim Root Strat is a stunning bit of no nonsense guitar craftsmanship. I think the only thing that would make it more sexy would be it sans the Pick guard.

And i still want to own a Malmsteen, because the teenage shredder in me who is buried under acres of Sludge, Doom and Prog still loves those first few albums. Well that and the fact that its so hard to not laugh at the guy for the crap that comes out of his mouth


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I don't care about Malmsteen, I just ....ing love the guitar. 

Maple board, CBS stock, XJ frets + deep scalloping, and a brass nut. Only thing I'd change is the saddles and maybe the bridge pickup, otherwise I wouldn't do anything else.


----------



## Zado

dshea19 said:


> I just read on his FB that the wenge was a one-off experiment and that he wanted to go more traditional for the official release.



With wenge neck it wouldn't sound very stratty I guess

That blue one above is great!


----------



## chassless

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dick Dale



that's one of the extremely rare strats with a sensible bridge pickup angle.


----------



## Zado

Me wants


----------



## chassless

i love that blue Suhr. in fact, i love any strat where the volume knob isn't so annoyingly in the way, which brings us back on topic, Nick's looks great honestly. i wonder what's hidden under the hood?


----------



## CaptainD00M

Zado said:


>



Oh man, battered strat&#8230; 

Gah why Cant I be back in NZ where I have a garage, tools, friends who do wood work and wood to try build me one.


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> With wenge neck it wouldn't sound very stratty I guess
> 
> That blue one above is great!



No matter the woods if you build a strat with strat pickups its probably gonna sound like a strat, no matter how much you believe the wood affects tone.

He said before this came out it wasn't going to have a wenge neck, not that much of a surprise. I'm honestly more surprised its still a Custom shop model, I'm very happy for Nick to be the first custom shop artist but I thought it would be pretty cool to have a Diamond series sig, I'd buy that. If i'm going custom shop I'm getting my own specs (or a carvin...).


Also anyone know how to buy their pickups? I can't find anywhere on their site.


----------



## Zado

> No matter the woods if you build a strat with strat pickups its probably gonna sound like a strat, no matter how much you believe the wood affects tone.


I'm not one of those "tone= wood" freaks, but imho the neck makes quite a relevant part of the sound (lowgain sound ) in a strat.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The satin one better ....ing happen.


----------



## cip 123

No one have any idea how to buy schecters pickups?


----------



## Zado

cip 123 said:


> No one have any idea how to buy schecters pickups?



From a dealer, from the sire is US only


----------



## chassless

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The satin one better ....ing happen.



true, it looks even better than the cherry gloss one. am i seeing wrong or does it have different contour bevels ?


----------



## Edika

chassless said:


> true, it looks even better than the cherry gloss one. am i seeing wrong or does it have different contour bevels ?



The bevels near the fretboard do seem more pronounced on the satin model, but it might be just an optical trick due to lighting.


----------



## chassless

^ exactly what i'm wondering.


----------



## Mattykoda

Zado said:


> It's not over yet



Just so you know Zado this exact one should be at my place by friday. #keepthebansheealive haha


----------



## Zado

Damn well done mate! That looks spectacular!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Nick unboxing his sig model.


----------



## Zado




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Gonna need some info about who they are and what those guitars are.

EDIT: Apparently they're from a Polish band named Luxtorpeda. I'd imagine if those are sig models, they'll be a European/Poland exclusive.


----------



## celticelk

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Gonna need some info about who they are and what those guitars are.



Looks like they're the guitarists from Luxtorpeda (https://www.facebook.com/LUXTORPEDA/). No idea about the guitars.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## albertc

I wish they would replace the abalone binding in their guitars with pearl. I think it would look way better. No idea about the cost though lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

albertc said:


> I wish they would replace the abalone binding in their guitars with pearl. I think it would look way better. No idea about the cost though lol



They do on the black hellraiser, which looks a lot better.






But from what I can tell, the abalone sells better, which is why they stick to it.


----------



## Mattykoda

A little pre shipment action thanks to Jason at DCGL, is it friday yet?!
*



*


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If there's a God...

He gave us this.


----------



## ThePIGI King

^ I wanna eat it! Keith is gonna have almost one of every colour! He has the Skittles of guitars!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Saw this while browsing Reverb.

https://reverb.com/item/1355477-schecter-solo-ii-sgr-prototype-electric-guitar-in-gloss-black






Very, very overpriced, but still pretty cool?


----------



## CovertSovietBear

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If there's a God...
> 
> He gave us this.



Where did you find this?! I've been waiting for a KM-7 FR for a while now, and it didn't help that Wes Hauch has two KM sigs with floyds. Do you know if they'll be released at all (are they one offs) ? I'll buy whatever color they have, as long as it has a FR (really hoping for a white one honestly).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Their Facebook page. They posted it there a few hours ago.  It's going to be released next year, but most likely will be on the pricey side. i'm betting around $1250.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If there's a God...
> 
> He gave us this.



There is no God, but if Keith can do 15 model high quality metal pickup shoot outs, for gear nerds, he's as close as we need. 
That Floyd KM is definitely hot. Green inlays? Love it. I think the shade of green in the inlays is better than the body, but not a big stretch. Not a fan of sustainiacs, but that won't stop me from trying this any chance I might get.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Schecter droppin' two of them bombshells.











Session : Model-T Session-5


----------



## NeglectedField

Tasty Bassty!


----------



## cardinal

I like the Merrow sig but for the color. And just a caution for folks who really like the hardtail version: it looks like Schecter shifted the bridge pickup toward the neck to make enough room for the Floyd posts. So this guitar shouldn't be as bright on the bridge pickup as the hardtails.


----------



## Mattykoda

Guess what showed up a day early










Will do a ngd once I spend some more time with the pickups


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

For those of you interested, the Hellraiser Hybrid C7 is on sale on their site. $200 off for $800.

Guitars : Hellraiser Hybrid C-7


----------



## Zado




----------



## dshea19

Just my opinion, but they need to put Hipshots on the 6s instead of the Tonepros.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

dshea19 said:


> Just my opinion.



I think 99.99999% of people here agree with you. It's not just you.  

Personally I don't care. I can deal with both. In fact, I prefer ToMs, since I like having plenty of room to pick.


----------



## NeglectedField

Yeah I'd much prefer a hipshot as well on all S and T-types. LP/SG types I'm ok with them having TOMs as that's sort of in keeping with the look.


----------



## curlyvice

Not sure if this has been mentioned, but apparently there's going to be a MKII version of the KM6 as well. Sweetwater has them listed (albeit without a picture) for $1099. 

Schecter Keith Merrow KM-6 MK-II - Natural | Sweetwater.com


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

curlyvice said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned, but apparently there's going to be a MKII version of the KM6 as well. Sweetwater has them listed (albeit without a picture) for $1099.
> 
> Schecter Keith Merrow KM-6 MK-II - Natural | Sweetwater.com





> 25.5" scale



Oh okay. 

Still, nice, though. More variety.


----------



## curlyvice

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh okay.
> 
> Still, nice, though. More variety.




I actually prefer 25,5 for 6ers. I don't tune below C# though on my sixes so it doesn't bother me. If you're tuning down to B or A (or lower) on your six then I guess a 26,5 would be be ideal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Which is why I wanted a 26.5'' scale.  I wanted a guitar for detuning, and baritone 6-strings are hard to find these days.


----------



## elkinz

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Which is why I wanted a 26.5'' scale.  I wanted a guitar for detuning, and baritone 6-strings are hard to find these days.



definitely dude! I guess the main two I can think of at the moment, are the PRS SE277 and the Ibanez RG baritone.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ESP makes quite a few, Hagstrom has one, and Eastwood has the Sidejack Baritone (which I've been considering), but I REALLY want Schecter to jump back into the baritone game, because they have quite a few models I would buy immediately if they were baritones. A ....ing Explorer, C-1 Stealth, C-6 Deluxe, Solo-II, Traditional, PT, and S-II baritone would be absolutely amazing.


----------



## xwmucradiox

Most companies have bailed on baritone 6 strings which sucks. I would have bought 2 KM6 MKIIs if they were 26.5"


----------



## chaneisa

Sweetwater has the KM-7 MK-II listed as well, as 25.5" and for $1149.

Schecter Keith Merrow KM-7 MK-II - 7-string, Natural | Sweetwater.com


----------



## Mattykoda

Looks like the price cuts are happening on the garza finally, shecter has them listed for $879 and beyond eleven for $699.
Guitars : Chris Garza PT-7
Schecter Chris Garza PT-7 Gloss Black Guitar - Beyond Eleven


----------



## cip 123

chaneisa said:


> Sweetwater has the KM-7 MK-II listed as well, as 25.5" and for $1149.
> 
> Schecter Keith Merrow KM-7 MK-II - 7-string, Natural | Sweetwater.com



It's a typo. Keith confirmed it's 26.5 on the 7.


----------



## chaneisa

cip 123 said:


> It's a typo. Keith confirmed it's 26.5 on the 7.



Well, sweet. I was a bit turned off from it with thinking it was 25.5". Thanks for the info.


----------



## HaloHat

elkinz said:


> definitely dude! I guess the main two I can think of at the moment, are the PRS SE277 and the Ibanez RG baritone.



If you don't go wacko on the options [or want to supply your own exotic woods, f jeff lol] a Kiesel Vader 6 in 27" scale or Multi-Scale 25.5/26.5 Aries can be had for pretty damn cheap dollars and you can still pick out lots of inexpensive or free options without going way over the base model price.

Kiesel Series USA Custom Shop Guitars | CarvinGuitars.com

If Schecter beats Kiesel to a 7 string ERG Explorer type or V or S-II or Prowler type then Schecter can have my ca$h {-]-<
Wenge Maple 5pc neck and Swamp Ash or Mahogany or Alder body please. Ash Top would kill. No Inlays ebony board with Luminlay side dots. 
Cha Ching x however many of the above models they make in 7 string ERG scale. LoPro Floyd and Hipshot versions would be excellent.

If Warmoth ever got their s4it together on 7 strings and their 7 string scale options I would go broke. They are the undisputed kings of exotic woods. But they don't give much 7 string love and the two they offer are wack scales for my tastes. 25" and 28 5/8. Throw a 27 or 27.5 scale 7 string scale option and offer more of the body styles as 7 strings and I would just have my paychecks direct deposit to Warmoth lol. They only offer the 6 string in a 28 5/8 scale as well. Damn...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wayne Hussey sig 12-string.


----------



## Zado

^Looks great


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Zado said:


>



As a lover of single-pickup guitars, this one has my G.A.S. up!


----------



## Zado

It's gonna be a duncan designed tho


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> It's gonna be a duncan designed tho



Makes the guitar cheaper so I have no problem with it.

EDIT...
Uh...



> gonna be a wild time tomorrow ... smile emoticon



Did... you post what they were gonna reveal tomorrow?


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Did... you post what they were gonna reveal tomorrow?



I'm 90% sure about that

Or maybe it's about this


----------



## Blytheryn

Not bashing Gibson or Schecter, but why the hell would you go from gibsons to a schecter produced own brand?


----------



## cardinal

Probably has something to do with $.


----------



## Zado

Probably. But I hope Zw guitars will at least be decent, no good fame comes from having somthing to do with crappy stuff, no matter who the endorser is


----------



## cardinal

I want them to release a nice ZW amp. I assume it'll be a clone of a Marshall 2203 or 2204. It's be great to have a cheap option for that amp.


----------



## Zado




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Blytheryn said:


> Not bashing Gibson or Schecter, but why the hell would you go from gibsons to a schecter produced own brand?



1) More money
2) more control
3) The dudes willing to play anything on stage.


----------



## chassless

I'd pay to play that Quebecer on stage. I'd even pay the audience to listen to my horrendous skills and my half-assed attempts at a French Canadian accent.


----------



## Mad-Max

I'm noticing something. 

Last year seemed all about the 7's, and now this year, it's all about the 6's. 

The only new 7 we've gotten is the new Keith Merrow model. 

WE NEED MORE SEVENS!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

*ahem*



Zado said:


>





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Still, these came out of nowhere. Just be patient and wait until January or later this month.


----------



## Mad-Max

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> *ahem*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, these came out of nowhere. Just be patient and wait until January or later this month.



Oops, forgot about the Tele 7. 

But still, that's just 2 models. Winter NAMM 2016 cannot get here fast enough!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mad-Max said:


> Oops, forgot about the Tele 7.
> 
> But still, that's just 2 models. Winter NAMM 2016 cannot get here fast enough!



3.


----------



## theicon2125

Mad-Max said:


> Oops, forgot about the Tele 7.
> 
> But still, that's just 2 models. Winter NAMM 2016 cannot get here fast enough!



Assuming Wes Hauch's sig is a 2016 then there will be 4 counting the KM MKII


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

7 if you upcoming Explorer, Sunset, and Stilleto 7-string.

...

Please?


----------



## Church2224

Does any one have pics of the new Sunsets? I have not seen them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Only a prototype, so even if it comes out, it's not 100% certain if it'll look like this.


----------



## Mad-Max

If they make an Explorer 7, I will buy. No questions asked. I'm actually selling one of my guitars soon that is going to fund for a new guitar. 

I may even buy a 6 string Explorer. I don't even care. Their explorer shape is the best looking explorer type guitar I've seen in a while.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That's why I want it. It's like an Explorer/Destroyer/Iceman hybrid, and those 3 guitars are my favorites.


----------



## Zado




----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

Tf is "6661" supposed to mean?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> Tf is "6661" supposed to mean?



Something to do with Zacky from A7X.

I got no fvcking clue.  His thing there ruins what could have been an amazing guitar.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

It's something to do with the band forming in 1999, I think, but I could be wrong on that.


----------



## Isolationist

BrailleDecibel said:


> It's something to do with the band forming in 1999, I think, but I could be wrong on that.



You're correct. It's still pretty gimmicky though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

He's ruined quite a few of his sig models by putting his inlays and .... all over them.  Like, on their own they'd look nice, but with the 6661 and A7X inlays, it looks tacky as .....











I'm glad the model I want the most only has a V inlay, though.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

That silver one without the inlay, oh my goodness


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The third one?
It's actually a cracked mirror finish.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

That one's nice too, but I should've worded that differently XD I meant to say that the 2nd one would look amazing without the A7X inlay


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

> Check this one out! LIMITED EDITION SYNYSTER GATES
> 'BAT COUNTRY COMMEMORATIVE" AVENGER!
> 100pcs will be made (50 of these will be available in the USA)
> Each will be numbered and Signed by SYN!
> PRE-ORDER YOURS NOW!



It doesn't have the ....ty headstock either. 



EDIT: Oh, I get it now. It's supposed to be based on the old Avenger he used in the Bat Country video.


----------



## Zado

Not in english, but nice nonetheess


----------



## Smoked Porter

Woah, loving the finish on that Tempest.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

Smoked Porter said:


> Woah, loving the finish on that Tempest.




Not loving the anniversary headstock logo though


----------



## Asphyxia

Does anybody know if they are putting the apocalypse pickup in any of the 2016 7 strings?
I really love that pickup.
The drumcity guitarland Halloween guitar in a seven aside from the bat inlays would be something I would really like.


----------



## Smoked Porter

Blue1970Cutlass said:


> Not loving the anniversary headstock logo though



Yeah, it's not the best, but it wouldn't be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## curlyvice

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGcW065OcFA
Soooooooo hot.

EDIT:That V-1 is insane.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

"Ernie Ball Compensated Nut"

I TOLD YOU!

...AGAIN!




Also, ....ing huge +1 on the compound radius. 

Dat midnight blue... Ay dios mio.


----------



## curlyvice

That whole video had me saying OMG like a high school girl


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

These things are definitely gonna be upper-midranged priced, I bet. Probably around the same price as the SLS series. I'm guessing starting around $800.


----------



## Isolationist

Oh my god, guys.

Schecter really did it.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

BrailleDecibel said:


> It's something to do with the band forming in 1999, I think, but I could be wrong on that.


Yep. ^ Exactly.


----------



## Alice AKW

That... that purple V-1 is making me dangerously contemplate cheating on Ibanez...


----------



## Mad-Max

Where's the Explorer?


----------



## Zado

Mad-Max said:


> Where's the Explorer?



probably part of another series


That solo II is calling me. Too bad It'll cos like a LP custom in here


----------



## Meximelt

More and more S-IIs. I love it. I've always been an SG guy.


----------



## Zado

Custom series and stuff uploaded on the site


----------



## Mad-Max

Zado said:


> probably part of another series



The Explorer that was winning in the poll looked like it was going to be in this series. Unless the other models won somehow.


----------



## Zado

Mad-Max said:


> The Explorer that was winning in the poll looked like it was going to be in this series. Unless the other models won somehow.


Maybe it'll be a special edition,who knows


----------



## curlyvice

Zado said:


> Custom series and stuff uploaded on the site



Are we still waiting on the price info for this series, or have I simply missed it on their FB page and website?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

curlyvice said:


> Are we still waiting on the price info for this series, or have I simply missed it on their FB page and website?



$800 each.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

Schecter, Y U No give the Tempest offset dots like the other two?


----------



## Edika

Schecter is knocking it out of the park with the models they're announcing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So, I've been bitching about Schecter not releasing 6-string baritone...

Vault : Damien Platinum-6 EX

And it turns out they DID release one, but never mentioned it or anything.


----------



## Asphyxia

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So, I've been bitching about Schecter not releasing 6-string baritone...
> 
> Vault : Damien Platinum-6 EX
> 
> And it turns out they DID release one, but never mentioned it or anything.



I would prefer it not having bat inlays.


----------



## NeglectedField

Yeah, could do without that 3spooky5you nonsense.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Don't care about the inlays at this point. Would be nice to just get more baritones.


----------



## Zado

Guitars

Please someone from the US could check such link out? Might be a good experiment to see if there's something new uploaded already


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Only new guitars I see are the Omen and Demon S-II

Otherwise it just brings up all of their guitars.
EDIT: Op, nevermind.

http://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/hellraiser-hybrid-pt-trans-black-burst-detail
http://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/hellraiser-hybrid-pt-7-trans-black-burst-detail


----------



## Zado

Too bad, could have been a nice catch


----------



## HaloHat

Zado said:


> probably part of another series
> 
> That solo II is calling me. Too bad It'll cos like a LP custom in here




I could not send Schecter the cash fast enough for some 7 string ERG scale S-II and V [like the trans purple shown] models 
Sounds like the Explorer is happening, so hopefully a long scale 7 string model there too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That Omen Extreme is ALMOST exactly what I was looking for in an S-II.  Needs a bigger pickguard, though. 



> Sounds like the Explorer is happening



Was there any news about this? I've yet to see them bring it up outside of the poll, which is starting to worry me because that was the model I was REALLY looking forward to.


----------



## Meximelt

HaloHat said:


> I could not send Schecter the cash fast enough for some 7 string ERG scale S-II and V [like the trans purple shown] models
> Sounds like the Explorer is happening, so hopefully a long scale 7 string model there too.



A 7 string S-II would look pretty sweet with a reverse c-7 headstock


----------



## Nlelith

I really hope that other new models won't feature TOMs and pickup rings...


----------



## Mikuvirus

More details are available on schecter's website:
New for 2016: PT and PT-7 and Ultraviolet finish. A chameleon paint that shifts from blue to green and purple.


----------



## cip 123

Yesssss! those are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Isolationist

The Hellraiser Hybrid Tempest is getting the chameleon finish as well.

Schecter is killing it this year. I know where most of my tax return is going.


----------



## Masoo2

Really digging the new PTs, but I still think that the 2015 Garza was the best PT.

Should probably pick one up while they are still on sale.


----------



## Zado




----------



## chassless

honestly, the PT's look kind of disappointing from the front. there's something off about the lower half of the body. its bottom part is too flattened i think... too large too


----------



## gunch

SHOW ME THEM CRAZY LAMINTATE NECKTHROUGHS WITH THE HIPSHOTS
_
[rhythmic table banging]_


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

LOSE THE 12TH FRET CROSS AHHHHHHH


----------



## Asphyxia

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> LOSE THE 12TH FRET CROSS AHHHHHHH



I second that, I will never buy one because of it.
I kind of liked the old skull inlay that most other people hated though.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

That model T session bass makes me want to learn to play the bass just so I can buy that


----------



## ImNotAhab

Mikuvirus said:


>


----------



## Solodini

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> That model T session bass makes me want to learn to play the bass just so I can buy that



It's a beauty!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If they made a J bass version, I'd be fuucked.


----------



## Zado

Too bad these are 2016 limited,great look wise and spectacular specs wise










































Yeah, the 40th logo is huge and thick, but in all honesty with such guitars I couldn't care less.


----------



## chassless

At least it's not in the middle of the fretboard.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

That green Tempest gets sexier every time I look at it...if only they would make a 7-string version.


----------



## Mad-Max

I'm surprised the nut width is so narrow. 1.653? That's pretty freakin' narrow, at least to me it is. Especially if we're talking a 25.5 inch scale length on the C and the Avenger.

I suppose it's because I tend to play guitars with wider nut widths, more like the 1.6875 range. My Ibanez Destroyer has a 1.693 nut width! 

Then again, I've played some Fenders with the exact same nut width and scale length and thought they played great, so who am I kidding?


----------



## theicon2125

Zado said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> That quilt!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Schecter uses 42mm on almost all of their guitars. It's been like that for years.  The only exceptions are the Damiens, which are 41mm. I also think the Hellraisers are 43mm. I don't remember exactly.

Also, for those curious about the pricing... $1050 each.


----------



## Mad-Max

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Schecter uses 42mm on almost all of their guitars. It's been like that for years.  The only exceptions are the Damiens, which are 41mm. I also think the Hellraisers are 43mm. I don't remember exactly.
> 
> Also, for those curious about the pricing... $1050 each.



I'm fairly new to Schecter, so forgive me for my lack of knowledge 

A good majority of the guitars I own are 1.6875, so that's typically what I'm used to. Wish I could try one of these bad boys out. 

Great looking guitars nonetheless. Especially that Avenger


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Zado said:


> Too bad these are 2016 limited,great look wise and spectacular specs wise



Oh my... Gahhh! 

 <--- Not even sure what this pachyderm is trying to say here but that's about how I feel looking at this Avenger.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mad-Max said:


> I'm fairly new to Schecter, so forgive me for my lack of knowledge



Sorry if I sounded a bit dickish.  Kinda getting tired of everyone wanting guitar companies to be all homogenized. I saw it in the ESP thread as well; everyone wants both Schecter and ESP to stop using ToMs and thick necks and release Hipshots superstrats with wide, thin bolt-on necks. They basically want Ibanez and Schecter to release Ibanez clones. 

I don't know, I'm glad that all 3 companies have their own things going on.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Looks like we might actually have to wait until NAMM for them to spill the beans on all of the new 7's. So far anyway...

EDIT: Not including the KM-7 MkII, Hauch, Hellraiser Hybrid Tele and brown Bandhee Elite. Okay so maybe some of the beans have been spilled, just hoping for more.


----------



## Mad-Max

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sorry if I sounded a bit dickish.  Kinda getting tired of everyone wanting guitar companies to be all homogenized. I saw it in the ESP thread as well; everyone wants both Schecter and ESP to stop using ToMs and thick necks and release Hipshots superstrats with wide, thin bolt-on necks. They basically want Ibanez and Schecter to release Ibanez clones.
> 
> I don't know, I'm glad that all 3 companies have their own things going on.



You're cool man, no sweat. 

Dude, I'm not even that big of an Ibanez fan TBH. I only like the Destroyer model I have (Which I bought literally on impulse) and the only other model I liked was the RGD. Other than that, they're not really my cup of tea. 

I've actually been a Jackson guy for a long time. I recently became a big fan of Schecter though when it came to purchasing my Schecter 7 string. Overall they just had the best spec for the money. That love has carried over into some of their other stuff as well. I'm looking for a new 6 string to buy once I sell one of the guitars I currently own, and so I've been eyeballing some new Schecter models since I really love my 7 string I got from them. 

It's not really a matter of me wishing they were like other companies. They actually aren't, and that's what I like about them the most. They're doing things with their guitars that most other companies aren't and should be doing.


----------



## Isolationist

If that Tempest was transparent red instead of green, I would do things that I would need to drink to forget. That's how much I love the Tempest.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mad-Max said:


> You're cool man, no sweat.



I'm not saying it's you, I'm mostly saying it's a lot of other people. Like, I've seen lots of people who won't buy ESP, Jacksons, Schecters, etc etc until they release a hipshotted, pickup ring-less, Superstrat with wide, flat, Wizard-esque necks. Schecter already has those (Banshee, KM-7, JL-7, Hellraiser Hybrid, etc), yet people are still scolding them for releasing ToM-bridged guitars when a lot of us STILL like Tune O Matics.  

I guess I'm glad they're doing that because I love modern guitars with vintage specs, or vice versa.

EDIT: I also shouldn't say I THINK Schecter should stick to more traditionally-specced instruments. I'm glad they're trying to cater to everyone. I'm just tired of all the moaning and groaning when Schecter releases a guitar with a ToM, or pickup rings.


----------



## chassless

i haven't spent much time on Hipshots, but by the looks of it i prefer the good ol' ToM


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I don't mind Hipshots, but most of my life I played Floyds and ToMs, so I gravitate towards them.


----------



## NeglectedField

I've always been under the impression that you can get action lower with Hipshot/standard hardtail strat-type bridges than you can with a TOM. Hipshot just feels so better under my palm.


----------



## xwmucradiox

NeglectedField said:


> I've always been under the impression that you can get action lower with Hipshot/standard hardtail strat-type bridges than you can with a TOM. Hipshot just feels so better under my palm.



With a strat-style hardtail bridge you have a ~0 degree angle on the neck and the strings are lower on the surface of the body. Some people like that lower profile of the string path. 

With a TOM bridge you usually have an angled neck which raises the strings off the body and gives you more room under the strings. Some people like that higher profile of the string path. 

Neither of these alone determines whether you can get low action unless the neck angle is incorrect.


----------



## mnemonic

True, recessed TOM bridges can be just as low as a hipshot/fender/floyd. My Mayones has a recessed TOM and its great. 

I don't think Schecter does recessed TOM's though, at least none of the guitars on this page with TOM bridges are recessed.


----------



## xwmucradiox

mnemonic said:


> True, recessed TOM bridges can be just as low as a hipshot/fender/floyd. My Mayones has a recessed TOM and its great.
> 
> I don't think Schecter does recessed TOM's though, at least none of the guitars on this page with TOM bridges are recessed.



Carvin does the same thing so they can put any bridge on the guitar and not have to have a different construction to solve neck angle issues.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

xwmucradiox said:


> With a TOM bridge you usually have an angled neck which raises the strings off the body and gives you more room under the strings. Some people like that higher profile of the string path.



Which is why I love ToMs and floating trems. My picking technique is far from soft, so i like a lot of room. 

And he's right about the action. A ToM-loaded guitar usually has an angled neck, so the strings are still low and parallel to the neck. A ToM won't give you high action unless you set it up that way.


----------



## Zado

But the real question is: are we gonna purchase anything from the new line this time, or just get gassed til next one?


----------



## xCaptainx

2016 Avenger Custom is on my list, for sure. I have the Tempest Custom and S-II custom. Custom range seems to be my go-to for schecter. Great, classic look and feel at dope prices.


----------



## Mad-Max

I'm basically looking for a workhorse 6 stringer at the moment. Schecter is giving plenty of new options, it all looks extremely promising. 

I like those Custom series models they have, but I REALLY like that 40th Anniversary Avenger. Although, I feel like that guitar is more of a novelty than a workhorse type of guitar. I'm sure it could totally be used in that sense, but it looks so good that you almost wouldn't want to. That quilted top color is probably in my top 3 favorite designs in the world right now, no joke. It's got this rocky mountain look that is breathtaking. If only they made more guitars with that top! 

Thought about just getting a good 'ol Hellraiser, but that wouldn't be fun would it? 

Time to scour about on DCGL


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Also I bumped into this picture while browsing google images...



Blue1970Cutlass said:


> I won't be satisfied until Schecter offers something akin to this:



What a fortune teller.


----------



## lemeker

Zado said:


> I can see this sitting in my room one day. If they make a 7 just like this I'd be in heaven.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

https://www.facebook.com/NickJohnstonOfficial/videos/980179225362057/

More Nick Johnson siggy stuff.

-Alder body
-Maple neck
-Rosewood board
-Hipshot locking tuners
-Schecter 2-point bridge
-14-inch radius
-25.5'' scale
-Vol and tone control
-Input jack on the bottom instead of the top
-Seymour Duncan Antiquity Texas Hot pickups
-Atomic Silver finish
-Custom engraved logo and signature on the back of the headstock
-Mint green pickguard


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

I'm not much of a Schecter fan, especially not a fan of more extreme (or unconventional) shapes like the Avenger, but that Avenger 40th Anniversary model from the last page is really speaking to me. 

If the neck is nice and thin (following what Schecter has been doing since their reinvention in 2014 and the introduction of the Hybrid series), and if there could be room for a nice quilted top, then I definitely might be purchasing one.

Too bad that the back and neck don't have a natural finish. Shoot, if even just the neck had a natural finish to show some wood, that would sell me. (Could always sand it down and oil it myself or with a tech/luthier though.)


----------



## Mad-Max

lemeker said:


> Zado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see this sitting in my room one day. If they make a 7 just like this I'd be in heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make it a 7 and throw passives in it. Boom!
Click to expand...


----------



## Zado




----------



## Mad-Max

Zado said:


>



If they make an S-II like that, Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

lemeker said:


> Zado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see this sitting in my room one day. If they make a 7 just like this I'd be in heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind the 6 string version myself.
> I would prefer the binding to be carbon, or even better no binding. Hipshot bridge. Maple, or Ebony fretboard.
Click to expand...


----------



## ThePIGI King

Really disappointed in the 2016 lineup (EDIT: so far). On the Schecter website, it has the 2016 page available to view (however not all colours are able to be seen) and they aren't really offering anything that I want. Sure, they're getting better/more colour options, but other than that, I'm not seeing too much of anything. And only 1 new 7 (other than a KM with FR).


----------



## chassless

^ what is it you wanted that's not represented this year ?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ThePIGI King said:


> Really disappointed in the 2016 lineup. On the Schecter website, it has the 2016 page available to view (however not all colours are able to be seen) and they aren't really offering anything that I want. Sure, they're getting better/more colour options, but other than that, I'm not seeing too much of anything. And only 1 new 7 (other than a KM with FR).



They're not done yet.  We still have 3 sig models they haven't debuted yet, and there's still the Stiletto series which they've teased a few times.


----------



## ThePIGI King

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They're not done yet.  We still have 3 sig models they haven't debuted yet, and there's still the Stiletto series which they've teased a few times.



I should have added "so far" in my first sentence. And I'm wanting more 7's/8's specifically. It'd be nice to see 7 string Solo II's, S-II's, the explorers. And if Schecter really loved me, an 8 string tele. I saw a CS one on DGCL which would be an insta-buy on my end if I was rich.


----------



## celticelk

ThePIGI King said:


> I'm wanting more 7's/8's specifically. It'd be nice to see 7 string Solo II's, S-II's



Yes, and a 7-string Tempest. More 7-string PTs would be nice too - the current options don't do anything for me aesthetically.


----------



## ThePIGI King

celticelk said:


> Yes, and a 7-string Tempest. More 7-string PTs would be nice too - the current options don't do anything for me aesthetically.



If you got the cash and can deal with the design and the extra string:
Schecter USA CUSTOM SHOP Masterworks Tempest-8 Yellow Radiation 2014 8-String Electric Guitar

I'd play it...I'd just have a re-finish over the huge radiation symbol on the body.

And this PT should be a production model in which EVERY PT should be made after:
Schecter USA CUSTOM SHOP MASTERWORKS PT-8 Figured Walnut top 2014 8-String Electric Guitar

All it needs is (maybe) a nicer heel on it - and most certainly a more affordable price tag.


----------



## Zado

Eeeeehhhhwww


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^The Spector is strong with this one.

They just took down the 2016 page, by the way So yeah, it seems there's still more.


----------



## Asphyxia

I came very close too buying the Blue Sls c7 that was on the days of xmas sale. It was $649.
I'm hoping the Stiletto is going to be good.
Does anyone have any rumors on the stiletto? 
Pickups, colors, horrid inlays etc?


----------



## Zado




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bass : dUg Pinnick Baron-H Bass


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So, I went back to that Explorer poll...

The Custom one won by 916. 2nd place was the owtheedge.png bloody graphic one at 700 votes, and the 3rd place one was the Platinum one that should have beaten the Hot Topic Wonder by 100 votes.

So, either we're gonna see the Custom series Explorer one later on as a special edition (either at NAMM as a surprise or later in the year) or we're getting the 2007 Emo Kid Special as a not-so-good surprise at NAMM.


----------



## Asphyxia

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So, I went back to that Explorer poll...
> 
> The Custom one won by 916. 2nd place was the owtheedge.png bloody graphic one at 700 votes, and the 3rd place one was the Platinum one that should have beaten the Hot Topic Wonder by 100 votes.
> 
> So, either we're gonna see the Custom series Explorer one later on as a special edition (either at NAMM as a surprise or later in the year) or we're getting the 2007 Emo Kid Special as a not-so-good surprise at NAMM.



Well that sucks.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I know right?  I was hoping to see the Platinum one win 2nd place, but nope. 

Hopefully it does see release one day. it looks so awesome and would look good with the Custom.


----------



## pastanator

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Bass : dUg Pinnick Baron-H Bass



You had me until the f hole. Also the 12th fret inlay but that's just because signature bass.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

Those Syn customs ARE HOT!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

pastanator said:


> You had me until the f hole. Also the 12th fret inlay but that's just because signature bass.



Don't care about the 12th fret, but the F-hole is what sells me on it. 

It also helps that it has a 35'' scale length. 

And the fact I worship Doug Pinnick and King's X.


----------



## Mad-Max

I personally thought the Custom Explorer just looked the best.

The bloody one was far too cliche and I can't believe people still think that's cool. The only person I could see pulling that off was Gary Holt, but Gary Holt is Gary Holt. 

I personally don't like the look of the platinum series. I really can't quite put my finger on it. I think it's either the pickguard, or the fact that it's got a rosewood fretboard. Those guitars would look SO much better with an Ebony board (EDIT: It has an Ebony board, oops!). 

I personally think if the pickguard was darker, the board was ebony (Again...), and the hardware was black chrome, as well as putting on the regular 57/66 EMG models with that carbon steel look they have, those guitars would look metric tons better. 

I think I pretty much just described the Hellraiser Hybrid series


----------



## Meximelt

Mad-Max said:


> I personally don't like the look of the platinum series. I really can't quite put my finger on it. I think it's either the pickguard, or the fact that it's got a rosewood fretboard. Those guitars would look SO much better with an Ebony board.



The fretboards are ebony on the platinum series. (just an FYI)


----------



## Mad-Max

Meximelt said:


> The fretboards are ebony on the platinum series. (just an FYI)



Yeah, I realized quickly soon after I posted. Doh!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I do wish they went all-out and chromed the .... out of it. Chrome pickups, chrome hardware, etc...

Would remind me of my favorite sig guitar.


----------



## Spicypickles

I used to have one of those. God damnit do I miss it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I've wanted one for 10 years now. I'm a huge Rammstein fanboy.  It's where my love of silver guitars and chrome hardware came from.


----------



## Zado

Chrome division signature model. Another maus-like signature?
That fb looks weirdo


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Where did you get that picture?

I checked Shagrath's instagram, and it looks like he's using a bone stock Platinum V.


----------



## Zado

The guy's official page 





Ok this is gettin ridiculous


----------



## ThePIGI King

Does Syn even know that there are other paint schemes than pin-stripe? I mean, I'm all for finding something I love and having it on a lot of guitars, but EVERY Syn guitar is the same aesthetically. He needs some diversity in his guitars.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I can't blame him. It's his signature look. He's had it with him for so long that it's became his thing. 

Same with Zakk Wylde's Bullseye.


----------



## runbirdman

I imagine the design process for Syn and Zacky's signatures going something like this...

Zacky Vengeance: Do you think we should change it up?
Synyster Gates: Nah bruh... you don't change perfection, you only slightly modify it
ZV: And that's why you're a universally loved guitar god
SG: Totally. I mean our logo is bad***, the initials of my made up name are bad***, batwings and skulls are bad***, 6661 is bad***, and, most of all, pinstripes are God's gift to humanity. 
ZV: Wow... you're a marketing genius. People who aren't fanboys will not have any reason to NOT buy our guitars.
SG: Bruh, tacky is the new classy. Get used to it.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Zado said:


> The guy's official page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok this is gettin ridiculous



This is almost worse than my Ovation DJ Asba...


----------



## CaptainD00M

Zado said:


> Ok this is gettin ridiculous



+1

It looks like the old John 5 Acoustic with pinstripes and lame inlays, its up there with Ashba's ovations. Sorry Omegaslayer 

I get the aesthetic continuity but sadly like Zakk's it looks cheeper the longer you stare at it.


----------



## Spicypickles

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've wanted one for 10 years now. I'm a huge Rammstein fanboy.  It's where my love of silver guitars and chrome hardware came from.



Not a huge fan of chrome hardware, but yea, silver guitars are the .....


Especially when they're sparkly


----------



## chassless

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> my favorite sig guitar.



You've got taste.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Zado said:


> Chrome division signature model. Another maus-like signature?
> That fb looks weirdo





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Where did you get that picture?
> 
> I checked Shagrath's instagram, and it looks like he's using a bone stock Platinum V.



I thought Chrome Division, and specifically Shagrath, were 100% ESP?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shagrath still uses ESP.

Damage recently started using Schecter.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Ah, ok. I got confused by how that was worded.


----------



## Masoo2

Can anyone with either a Schecter with a gloss neck or a thin c (7 string) profile give me some info?

How fast does it play when compared to a "traditional" satin neck?

Is the profile comfy, yet still fairly thin? 

Should glossy be considered a deal breaker for someone who loves satin necks?


I've found the perfect Schecter (except glossy) for an insanely low price when compared to new, but I'd like some info before I pull the trigger on it.


----------



## MattThePenguin

Masoo2 said:


> Can anyone with either a Schecter with a gloss neck or a thin c (7 string) profile give me some info?
> 
> How fast does it play when compared to a "traditional" satin neck?
> 
> Is the profile comfy, yet still fairly thin?
> 
> Should glossy be considered a deal breaker for someone who loves satin necks?
> 
> 
> I've found the perfect Schecter (except glossy) for an insanely low price when compared to new, but I'd like some info before I pull the trigger on it.



If it's the only thing bothering you, then it will be fine. I feel like gloss necks get a bad rep, even tough I will always prefer satin.


----------



## Masoo2

MattThePenguin said:


> If it's the only thing bothering you, then it will be fine. I feel like gloss necks get a bad rep, even tough I will always prefer satin.



That's exactly the kind of reply I was looking for.

I think I'll pick up the guitar a little after Christmas, expect a pretty nice NGD post for a guitar that barely sold 


hint hint its not a C7 of any type


----------



## HaloHat

Masoo2 said:


> Should glossy be considered a deal breaker for someone who loves satin necks?



I hope not. 
It would take about $5.00 of sand paper or fine steel wool and satin finish to make a gloss neck satin.


----------



## Masoo2

HaloHat said:


> I hope not.
> It would take about $5.00 of sand paper or fine steel wool and satin finish to make a gloss neck satin.



Simply just sanding it down, right?

As in this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOfbLcWcarY


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Artist Models : Dan Donegan Ultra

EDIT:

http://www.schecterguitars.com/custom-shop/usa-product-collection/nick-johnston-traditional-detail








> "When I&#8217;m playing a guitar, the last thing I want to think about is playing a guitar. To some, that might sound strange. To me, that&#8217;s perfection. I&#8217;ve always tried to connect with an instrument to the point where the only thing standing between the music in my head and the outside world is my ability to perform it. With this guitar, I&#8217;ve found the instrument to help me achieve that. This is the result of more than half my life playing and pursuing music."
> 
> -Nick Johnston
> 
> 
> CONSTRUCTION:
> ALDER BODY
> CONTOURED 4-BOLT EASTERN HARD ROCK MAPLE NECK
> ROSEWOOD FINGERBOARD
> 22 JESCAR PREMIUM GERMAN SILVER FRETS (6100 EQUIVALENT)
> .25&#8221; VINTAGE DOT INLAYS
> GRAPHTECH BLACK TUSQ NUT
> 
> NECK DIMENSIONS
> 14&#8221; RADIUS
> 25.5&#8221; SCALE
> 1.67&#8221; NUT WIDTH
> .825 1st FRET - .865 12TH FRET
> SCHECTER CUSTOM &#8216;C&#8217; SHAPE WITH VINTAGE SATIN FINISH
> 
> HARDWARE
> SCHECTER VINTAGE 2-POINT TREMOLO
> CHROME
> SCHECTER/HIPSHOT STAGGERED LOCKING TUNERS
> S/S/S PICKUP CONFIGURATION
> 
> CONTROLS
> SEYMOUR DUNCAN TEXAS HOT ANTIQUITIES S/S/S PICKUP SET
> MASTER VOLUME/MASTER TONE/ 3-WAY TOGGLE SWITCH
> 
> AVAILABLE FINISHES
> ATOMIC SILVER
> 
> PICKGUARD OPTIONS
> 3-PLY MINT GREEN


----------



## Isolationist

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Oh, sweet Jesus.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Acoustics : Synyster Gates SYN GA SC Acoustic
Slightly less obnoxious.


----------



## Triple-J

There's some better shots of the new KM2 now as it's been added to the website.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

Why are the new Loomis models pricier? The only noticeable differences I can see are the new Seymour Duncan Actives and the Floyd Rose 1500 trem.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm guessing both of those played a roll. The raised the price by like $50.


----------



## MattThePenguin

The MkII says set neck isn't it neck-thru?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's neck-thru. The site is probably not fully updated yet.


----------



## MattThePenguin

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's neck-thru. The site is probably not fully updated yet.



Ahh sweet. So tempting


----------



## Smoked Porter

They seem to have discontinued the JL-7 with the Hipshot. Too bad, but not totally surprising I guess.


----------



## Millul

I can definitely see a KMii 6 in my future...!


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

I love Nick Johnston and the look of that guitar, but for that price I could get me a nice Suhr traditional


----------



## Zado

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> I love Nick Johnston and the look of that guitar, but for that price I could get me a nice Suhr traditional



I've tried some Suhr strats these days(I'm in London,super awesome place and shops  ) and made a some comparison...trust me, Usa Trads are absolutely up there with Suhr guitars, honestly I even liked Schecs a lil more. Suhrs have splendid colors tho!


Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## theicon2125

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Artist Models : Dan Donegan Ultra



I cannot for the life of me figure out why This guitar is so expensive.  The previous model had a custom shop Seymour Duncan pickup in the bridge, 3 piece neckthrough, and flamed maple on the sides of the top. This new model has Schecter pickups, 3 piece set neck and solid paint job yet it's $70 more than what the old models sold for. 

It's a nice looking guitar (honestly preferred the look of the old model more) but it seems way overpriced.


----------



## Zado

Wait fot the price in shops,might be different. And trust me,if you dont live outside USA you never know what means for a Schecter being "way overpriced"


----------



## Isolationist

theicon2125 said:


> It's a nice looking guitar (honestly preferred the look of the old model more) but it seems way overpriced.



I wanted the red Dan signature for the longest time because it looked so much like my Hollywood Classic, but it had the right curves. This one, however, is right up my alley because it's fairly simple looking, while still being able to catch the eye with the gold stripes.


----------



## theicon2125

Isolationist said:


> I wanted the red Dan signature for the longest time because it looked so much like my Hollywood Classic, but it had the right curves. This one, however, is right up my alley because it's fairly simple looking, while still being able to catch the eye with the gold stripes.



DCGL has a red one of the old model in stock for $799 right now. 



Zado said:


> Wait fot the price in shops,might be different. And trust me,if you dont live outside USA you never know what means for a Schecter being "way overpriced"



I always feel bad for other countries getting shafted on prices of stuff. I can understand it being a little be more to get through customs, but it seems like it's never a direct currency conversion. Plus Europe gets and extra shaft with VAT.


----------



## Quiet Coil

KM-7 MkII is beautiful, but I can't stand that pickup placement and I'm holding out for a seven with a Floyd. C'mon Schecter, show me whatcha got! At this rate I'll end up breaking the bank and opting for a DCM100!


----------



## chassless

^ what's wrong with the pickup placement?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah, I'm confused. If anything, the pickup placement is one of my favorite things about the KM7.

And they already said they got the new Wes Hauch and KM-7FR coming.


----------



## Church2224

Is the Normal Release of the KM-7 FR Coming? Like the regular KM-7, but with an FR, not the neon green one?


----------



## Quiet Coil

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, I'm confused. If anything, the pickup placement is one of my favorite things about the KM7.
> 
> And they already said they got the new Wes Hauch and KM-7FR coming.



Not saying the placement was "wrong" (certainly works for Keith), just didn't float my boat. As far as the Hauch sig, it's only a 25.5" scale and the KM-7FR has the arched top which is also not my preference.


Wasn't my intent to complain, there's quite a few things I like about Schecter these days, just hoping for a different combination of features than what I've seen so far.


----------



## Taikatatti

Atleast 2 new 7s coming:

Hellraiser hybrid C-7 Ultraviolet: 2016 : Hellraiser Hybrid C-7

Banshee elite-7 Cat's Eye Pearl: 2016 : Banshee Elite-7

Here is the whole list: Search - Schecter Guitars

Really sucks that the new elite-7 is 26,5, would be cool to have more than one 27' seven in whole lineup. 

And no stilettos


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Man they BETTER not be saving more for NAMM. They've been hinting at the Stilettos all year now. If I remember right, that was the first thing they teased after NAMM 2015.


----------



## feraledge

Had I not made the awesome move of getting a custom Sully supertele, I would have bought a Schecter in 2016 for sure. 




If it had a Floyd, I'd have two superteles in 2016.


----------



## Taikatatti

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Man they BETTER not be saving more for NAMM. They've been hinting at the Stilettos all year now. If I remember right, that was the first thing they teased after NAMM 2015.



Exactly what i was thinking, they've been milking people with stilettos all year and not including them on the site? seems fishy.

I'm really bummed out about the new elite-7, why ou why they made it 26,5 scale -.-


----------



## Triple-J

Taikatatti said:


> Atleast 2 new 7s coming:
> 
> Hellraiser hybrid C-7 Ultraviolet: 2016 : Hellraiser Hybrid C-7
> 
> Banshee elite-7 Cat's Eye Pearl: 2016 : Banshee Elite-7
> 
> Here is the whole list: Search - Schecter Guitars
> 
> Really sucks that the new elite-7 is 26,5, would be cool to have more than one 27' seven in whole lineup.
> 
> And no stilettos



Cat's eye pearl is a new finish but seeing as Schecter already do a finish called Cat's eye and it looks like this model below I'm pretty excited about that new Banshee-Elite 7.


----------



## Zado

No stilettos,no explorer, no superstrats...ok it's our fault, we got excited too much for not that much


----------



## Asphyxia

Zado said:


> No stilettos,no explorer, no superstrats...ok it's our fault, we got excited too much for not that much



Maybe if we all collectively ask for a short scale 7 string with spooky bat inlays, 3 single coil pickups and a blood stain paint job. Schecter will listen to what we are saying and not make that.
Than maybe they will make the explorer or the stiletto everyone on here wants.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

theicon2125 said:


> DCGL has a red one of the old model in stock for $799 right now.


That's not a Dan Donegan sig. That is an Ultra. Completely different model.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

So, Schecter made a 7-string version of that SLS Avenger in the aquaburst finish that had quite a few people excited earlier on in this thread.


----------



## cip 123

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Man they BETTER not be saving more for NAMM. They've been hinting at the Stilettos all year now. If I remember right, that was the first thing they teased after NAMM 2015.



Actually they better.

It's still 2015, if you release you're entire lineup before 2016 theres no surprise. They still don't even have pictures of some guitars they added to the site, makes you think they may not have pictures of everything. 

I'm sorry but y'all are over reacting, the Hauch sig wasn't up on that list and I'm fairly certain he said he wanted it out by NAMM, why add things to the site if it's not ready yet, such as stilettos still being finalized.

As a company I would still want a bit of surprise for NAMM otherwise whats the point in even going if everyone already knows what you got? It's not for networking or to let people try stuff out cause hell they've got a network and stuff will indefinitely get shipped out to retailers anyway.


----------



## theicon2125

Emperor Guillotine said:


> That's not a Dan Donegan sig. That is an Ultra. Completely different model.



Nope, it's a Dan Donegan sig


----------



## Konfyouzd

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Only recently. The Riot 8 was introduced when they were still slapping on 26.5'' necks.



Funny... Because that's the scale I actually prefer on 8s. 

But I hate those damn cross inlays... 

We'll never be happy!


----------



## bastardbullet

Why they don't add the trans purple burst option for hellraiser C-7 or C-8 even they have it for C-6? Not fair, not at all.


----------



## Zado




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The more electric 12-strings, the better.


----------



## Mad-Max

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The more electric 12-strings, the better.



And 12 string electrics at that


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

theicon2125 said:


> Nope, it's a Dan Donegan sig


Ah, when you guys said "red" I thought you meant like RED. (Fire engine red....."Kiesel racecar red" ) 

That thing doesn't even look red to me.


----------



## dirtool

Triple-J said:


> Cat's eye pearl is a new finish but seeing as Schecter already do a finish called Cat's eye and it looks like this model below I'm pretty excited about that new Banshee-Elite 7.




the Banshee Elite-7 seems good, hope they do a normal top, i don't want that adidas top


----------



## theicon2125

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Ah, when you guys said "red" I thought you meant like RED. (Fire engine red....."Kiesel racecar red" )
> 
> That thing doesn't even look red to me.



Yeah, usually they end up looking more brown. I'm more of a fan of the blue ones and they end up looking black.


----------



## chassless

It's definitely black and blue, guys.


----------



## HaloHat

Masoo2 said:


> Simply just sanding it down, right?
> 
> As in this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOfbLcWcarY



Yes, that would work. If using steel wool use Grade 2 to strip the gloss and Grade 0000 to more less polish it smooth. Then you can apply a satin finish. 

I actually prefer a French polished Shell Lac finish however that has much less protective benefits than a thick gloss finish. Upside is it feels awesome, is easy to touch-up or remove if you want to stain the necks back a color with a water based stain etc. I then go over the Shell Lac finish very lightly with a Bee and Carnuba wax blend for a little better protection from moisture and dirt/oil.


----------



## bloc

Zado said:


>



The pickups look like a butt crack


----------



## Chrisjd

feraledge said:


> Had I not made the awesome move of getting a custom Sully supertele, I would have bought a Schecter in 2016 for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it had a Floyd, I'd have two superteles in 2016.




Damnit, why can't this have stainless steel frets?


----------



## Church2224

So where are the following - 

- Wes Hauch Sig 
- Floyd Rose versions of the regular KM 6 and KM 7 (Not the lambo green one)
- Super Strats like the USA Sunset Customs and Custom - IIs 
- Explorers 

Because we saw a lot of photos saying they are to be made this year, where they all just teasers?


----------



## Zado

I fear late 2016 or 2017 NAMM....the superstrats are probably what was called "redesigned Banshee for 2017 catalog"...


----------



## cip 123

Or you know they could be waiting till NAMM....

I know we usually speculate in this thread but it's just F**king annoying now. We just got in to 2016, it doesn't hit Jan 1st and suddenly the whole line up comes out. Companies still wait till NAMM to reveal things. If things don't come out at NAMM 2016 fair enough but if you're already saying "wheres this? wheres that?" its a little silly.


----------



## Zado

The day Schecter will understand the importance of using pickup bobbins and frames different from black, they'll reach the status of best CS around


----------



## Zado

Oh and S-II Hellraiser 2016




Makes me think how cool hellraiser series would be with no binding


----------



## feraledge

Zado said:


>



Looks like a Slayer album cover. Faces in flames.


----------



## Domselis

Am I the only one here who thinks Schecter should make some multiscale basses? I mean Ibanez already did it.


----------



## Triple-J

Zado said:


> Oh and S-II Hellraiser 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me think how cool hellraiser series would be with no binding



I really like this but it wouldn't make sense to produce just one model in the Hellraiser series without the binding so maybe the series is having an overhaul and they're ditching the binding/abalone this year?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Domselis said:


> Am I the only one here who thinks Schecter should make some multiscale basses? I mean Ibanez already did it.



ESP did too. 
...., ESP made a BETTER multiscale, too.
I remember Schecter said they might be working on it. Maybe mid this year or next year.



Triple-J said:


> I really like this but it wouldn't make sense to produce just one model in the Hellraiser series without the binding so maybe the series is having an overhaul and they're ditching the binding/abalone this year?



No, it's just hard to put binding on a guitar like the S-II. It's a heavily beveled guitar. It's one of the reasons why you rarely see a beveled SG.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Zado said:


> Oh and S-II Hellraiser 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me think how cool hellraiser series would be with no binding



Quick! Get rid of this picture! If anybody working for Kiesel/Carvin finds it, they'll realize that a top wood CAN cover the bevel! And we can't have them learn how to do that, or else they might stop ruining otherwise immaculate instruments!


----------



## big_aug

ThePIGI King said:


> Quick! Get rid of this picture! If anybody working for Kiesel/Carvin finds it, they'll realize that a top wood CAN cover the bevel! And we can't have them learn how to do that, or else they might stop ruining otherwise immaculate instruments!




Right? And these are cheaper, made in Korea instruments. I still can't believe people are buying those things.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

To be fair, isn't Schecter using thin, easier-to-bend veneers, while Carvin is using full-sized maple caps?


----------



## big_aug

I'm having a hard time deciding what I want to get. I want to get either the 40th Anniversary Avenger or the Jeff Loomis Cygnus. I like both. I love Explorers and I'd like a star shaped guitar because they're basically the same. That Avenger is so sexy though. Damn. Maybe I'll win the Powerball tonight and then it'll be easy haha


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If you like Explorers, maybe be patient rofl and see if the Schecter Destroysplorerman comes out?


----------



## celticelk

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> To be fair, isn't Schecter using thin, easier-to-bend veneers, while Carvin is using full-sized maple caps?



You can't bend a flat plane of material smoothly across a compound curve like that - it would introduce distortions that would be readily apparent in the figuring. Try it with a piece of paper or a sheet on a similarly-beveled guitar. That's a solid figured top that's been carved into the beveled shape.


----------



## Zado

I remember a World Factory tour vid where they showed how the veneer bending and glueing is done


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Domselis said:


> Am I the only one here who thinks Schecter should make some multiscale basses? I mean Ibanez already did it.



They posted on Facebook a year or two ago that they were working on multi scales.


----------



## celticelk

Zado said:


> I remember a World Factory tour vid where they showed how the veneer bending and glueing is done



I'm willing to be proved wrong, but I'll need to be *proved* wrong. =)


----------



## Zado

celticelk said:


> I'm willing to be proved wrong, but I'll need to be *proved* wrong. =)



Eh, no idea where that vid is...maybe one of chappers'?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

At least the Hellraiser is giving me hope about some NAMM surprises.


----------



## cip 123

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> To be fair, isn't Schecter using thin, easier-to-bend veneers, while Carvin is using full-sized maple caps?



Shouldn't matter it can be done with Veneers and Tops, Caps I believe can also be done but it's just harder I.E More time/money Thats why Carvin don't do it.



celticelk said:


> I'm willing to be proved wrong, but I'll need to be *proved* wrong. =)



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fctC_jrHK8s

Whole body part starts around 4.30. These are also Tops which are thicker than the veneers. A solid figured top carved would send the price Sky High.


----------



## celticelk

Guys, those bends are straight lines. Look at the Chapman video starting at 6:20, and at Zado's pictures. The transition between the flat top and the cutaway portion happens along a straight line. That's pretty easy - you just cut the top piece a little larger on that side, and trim around the edge to neaten it up after you bend. It's fundamentally different to try to bend a piece of wood along the *curved* line of the bevel seen on the S-II. I don't think it can be done without interrupting the grain, which would be glaringly obvious on a figured top. I stand by my assertion that the S-II is carved.

ETA: a practical experiment to prove my point. Get a sheet of paper and find a sink in your house that has an adjacent flat countertop. Place the paper flat on the counter so that the paper extends over a curved portion of the sink - one of the corners if you've got a rounded-rectangle kitchen sink, or anywhere if you've got an oval bathroom sink. Try to bend the paper along the curve so that both the portion in the sink and the portion still on the counter *stay flat* along their respective surfaces. I just tried. You can't do it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

....ing christ, they finally did it.


----------



## cip 123

I don't know what it is, my point is Carved tops are very expensive. A top has to be a a couple inches deep at least. To put that on a production guitar along with the other specs would make the price very high. 

I know there are lots of different ways to bend wood simply by pressure or steam bending which could be whats happening. 

I don't know as I don't make the guitars but a Top would make the price very high which is why I doubt it is as Hellraisers are about £800.


----------



## cip 123

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ....ing christ, they finally did it.



Wow its almost like they didn't release everything on the site? 

I kid, just annoyed by the people who don't see guitars and automatically assume its not coming out. Also going "OMG no ERG's? Disappointed" when NAMM hasn't even gone by.

But Wes's sig looks freaking awesome if I want a new 7 I'll defo be going straight for this.


----------



## theicon2125

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ....ing christ, they finally did it.



 Holy .... that looks amazing.


----------



## big_aug

Maybe we'll get lucky and there will be explorers at NAMM!


----------



## cardinal

I can't believe Schecter would use a top that figured and that thick on a Diamond Series. It must be some type of bent veneer.


----------



## celticelk

cardinal said:


> I can't believe Schecter would use a top that figured and that thick on a Diamond Series. It must be some type of bent veneer.



I understand that, but on the other hand, physics.


----------



## Zado

Apparently the stiletto (that stiletto at least) is not hojng jnto production. Bad news


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well ....in` hell. There goes my hope for that NAMM surpise. 

There better at least be some Sunsets coming this year.I was excited for the Custom series, but I was even more excited for the Stilettos, sunsets, and Explorers.


----------



## Wachu

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ....ing christ, they finally did it.



Fixed bridge+26,5/27" scale for about 700$ and i'm IN!


----------



## cip 123

Still going to wait for namm, I'm calling surprises.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wachu said:


> Fixed bridge+26,5/27" scale for about 700$ and i'm IN!



No word on bridge options (most likely will be just floyd) but it's 25.5

And with a fix bridge it will most likely be 900 - 1000. I'm guessing this'll be around 1100 - 1150.


----------



## Taikatatti

Wachu said:


> Fixed bridge+26,5/27" scale for about 700$ and i'm IN!



Better not to do that, just put my deposit down for a custom guitar


----------



## theicon2125

Wachu said:


> Fixed bridge+26,5/27" scale for about 700$ and i'm IN!



Highly doubt that any of that will happen. It's a signature guitar so that's the scale length and bridge that he wants so I doubt it will change. And the price is likely to be $1000 if not a little more considering the KM guitars are $1000 and don't have the Floyd.


----------



## Miek

Wachu said:


> Fixed bridge+26,5/27" scale for about 700$ and i'm IN!



the most sevenstring.org post


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^no mention of trans white, fanned fret, and bkps tho.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Look like Michael Anthony's sig is going to be a souped-up, USA-made Model T.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

LITERALLY CRYING

IM SORRY I DOUBTED YOU SCHECTER PLS FORGIVE ME


----------



## Church2224

Lords of Schecter, please forgive us of our trespasses and doubting your mighty word!


----------



## Zado

Still hoping to see this come alive someday


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> Still hoping to see this come alive someday


Depending on how the back looks, you can probably make that happen yourself.

If it's a black back, you can just get the top refinished and throw on some new cream rings and DiMarzios.


----------



## big_aug

Pick guard needs to go


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Since it's not like an Explorer and probably has no routing under the bridge, you can most likely remove it yourself if you can deal with screw holes.


----------



## big_aug

We need a hellraiser version. That would be siiiiick


----------



## ThePIGI King

What we need is an 8 string with 24 frets...either in this or the PT HH. Either one would be lovely. Also, can anybody compare the SLS8 neck profile to that of the RG8?


----------



## Zado




----------



## xwmucradiox

The Explorer that won is the one that will look cheapest in person. Hmph...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


>



Is this confirmed to happen? If so, I'm 1000% okay with more Ric ripoffs.



xwmucradiox said:


> The Explorer that won is the one that will look cheapest in person. Hmph...



No, the Blood Splatter guitar won second place. The best looking one won 1st place.


----------



## Zado

It's a proto, no idea what will happen about it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> It's a proto, no idea what will happen about it


----------



## xwmucradiox

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Is this confirmed to happen? If so, I'm 1000% okay with more Ric ripoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> No, the Blood Splatter guitar won second place. The best looking one won 1st place.



I thought it was between black, silver, and sunburst. I just think the veneer top on the one they are building is going to look cheap and lifeless. 

I'd honestly be more likely to buy the blood splatter for lolz. I wish the silver one has won though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It was between the silver, the sunburst (AKA the best one), and the hot topic special bloodsplatter. The black one was a mockup made by Zado.


----------



## big_aug

I don't get what they were thinking with the pick guard.


----------



## Pikka Bird

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It was between the silver, the sunburst (AKA the best one), and the hot topic special bloodsplatter. The black one was a mockup made by Zado.



Yeah, and the blood splattered atrocity got friggin' second place, well ahead of the silver one!! 

The silver variant was my preferred one- hope they'll release it some time in the future if the model is a success.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm hoping so as well. I do like the E2 clone, but the Platinum with chrome pickups and hardware...


----------



## Andromalia

Doubt I'll be buying a schecter at this point, but the silver was it.


----------



## chassless

RIP ex-silver explorer to-be.


----------



## Zado

Oh come on, the bloodsplatted would have been a metal only guitar, and about the silver I can imagine the "well its a platinum, low end model, tnxbutnotnxlol" reactions


----------



## Mad-Max

Zado said:


> Oh come on, the bloodsplatted would have been a metal only guitar, and about the silver I can imagine the "well its a platinum, low end model, tnxbutnotnxlol" reactions



Yeah, the blood splatter guitar would've been extremely tacky. I feel like that guitar would've had more people sold if it was a solid color or had a quilt/flame maple top, included the Schecter Supercharger Mach pickups (fantastic pickups BTW), and had the option to come with a Hipshot bridge as well as the Floyd. Would've been nice to also have a 7 string version of that. The Reverse headstock idea was about the only thing really going for it. 

Then again, you'd have people complaining that it would be a ghost fret copy, so there's that. But, if it had all those features, I bet that would've been chosen. 

I personally just don't find that Platinum series all that appealing. I think a lot of it has to do with the color scheme. It just looks rather plain. It's hard to explain in complex terms. to me, it just looks like a Stealth series guitar with binding and an Ebony board, as well as a higher price tag.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

You kidding me about the cheap thing?

I'd ....in' buy an E-1 Stealth if it's $500 - $600.  ...., I'd even buy an E-1 Omen or Damien Elite if it ever came out. 

And I would have liked the E-1 Blood Splatter if it... wlel... didn't have the damn blood splatter. A black/white 24-fret floyd rose shredder Explorer? I can guarantee you that will sell better than the blood splatter.


----------



## Zado

with a carved top and cream binding it'd have been stupidly good, but I guess they don't want to copy Gibson that much afterall. Still looks terrific


----------



## mnemonic

Jeez, without carving, thats one hell of a top!

Great flame too.


----------



## Church2224

Ah yeah I remember hearing about the USA Solo -IIs, they look awesome! 

A new version of the USA Sunset Classic should be premiering as well as the Avenger Custom will premier as well. 

Seriously, people need to buy more of the USA Schecters, they are incredible guitars!


----------



## possumkiller

Well that Schexplorer kicks ass! They need to reverse that headstock and use it on the Banshee!


----------



## Zado

Ehw, don't tell me, if someone hadn't got those uber epic deals on 3 Traditionals while I was in England, I'd have one at home with me now, I still feel bad for that, they costed less than a regular Am. Deluxe.

That said, I've been liking the Solo Special lately...





A new Sunset Classic? Now that's interesting, tell us more!


----------



## Church2224

Basically they are giving the Sunset Classic an inline headstock lol. Still, it will look cool. 

Still waiting on a Sunset Custom (like mine) with 24 frets!


----------



## Isolationist

Church2224 said:


> Seriously, people need to buy more of the USA Schecters, they are incredible guitars!



Gimme a Tempest option and I'll sell everything that I own just to afford it.


----------



## Deep Blue

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> LITERALLY CRYING
> 
> IM SORRY I DOUBTED YOU SCHECTER PLS FORGIVE ME



This is gorgeous


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> Basically they are giving the Sunset Classic an inline headstock lol. Still, it will look cool.
> 
> Still waiting on a Sunset Custom (like mine) with 24 frets!



Can't wait to see it! 



> Gimme a Tempest option and I'll sell everything that I own just to afford it.


You sure? like really really sure?

Oh btw


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I swear to .... if that's another prototype...


----------



## cardinal

I'm probably in the minority, but I wish some of the 5-string Schecters were 34".


----------



## Isolationist

Zado said:


> You sure? like really really sure?



Oh, please don't diddle my fiddle like that. Make that a reality and I will upload sexy, provocative pics of my custom Tempest. All sorts of positions, things that have never been imagined before.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Some news about the Splorer.



> Here's a peak at our Special Edition E-1 CUSTOM. This beast will debut at NAMM, and *rumors have it that an ABBATH Signature model will be built on this platform and be available later this year.*


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I swear to .... if that's another prototype...


Eh, many protos that won't come real


> Oh, please don't diddle my fiddle like that. Make that a reality and I will upload sexy, provocative pics of my custom Tempest. All sorts of positions, things that have never been imagined before.


That's gross




> Some news about the Splorer.


Black


----------



## Zado

^ I should hate this, but I can't


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

cardinal said:


> I'm probably in the minority, but I wish some of the 5-string Schecters were 34".



Not really, I too wish they do 5, 6 string bases in 34". Top notch brands like Ken Smith have 34" and still have awesome B string. That's why I'm only looking at esp, ibanez for my next 5-string bass.


----------



## Triple-J

Maus from Lacuna Coil has quit the band but in his leaving statement he mentions he'll be at NAMM promoting the Schecter Maus-M7 which is a different title to the current model so I'm guessing his sig has had a revamp for this year?


----------



## Zado

Guess it will be an abalone binded c1 with gothic crosses and black cherry finish.


----------



## chassless

^ party like it's 2011?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Huh, guess it isn't a USA Production.

The Michael Anthony sig. 







EDIT: Nevermind. He's getting two. 






This makes MA the only artist with both a Diamond Series and a USA Production sig.


----------



## Zado

I'd have preferred it being black, but it looks really cool!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I disagree. I like the way the charcoal contrasts with the black pickguard.


----------



## chassless

charcoal needs to be more.


----------



## Zado




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Djesus that flame top poppin'


----------



## Triple-J

Really like the Michael Anthony sig it turned out different to what I thought it'd be plus the colour choice is interesting glad he got a USA and a diamond series though as I'd like to see other artists get a similar treatment in future.



Zado said:


> Guess it will be an abalone binded c1 with gothic crosses and black cherry finish.



His previous sig and his ESP customs are quite plain so I'm expecting it to be exactly the same as before but with a hipshot bridge and standard sized EMG pickups.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Djesus that flame top poppin'



If they dye the back with the re stain Gibson uses on LP, it's gonna be incredible!


> His previous sig and his ESP customs are quite plain so I'm expecting it to be exactly the same as before but with a hipshot bridge and standard sized EMG pickups.


I hope not, useless sigs are useless


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

His ESP Custom was badass, whacha talking about?  I loved his old Eclipse.


----------



## Church2224

Triple-J said:


> Really like the Michael Anthony sig it turned out different to what I thought it'd be plus the colour choice is interesting glad he got a USA and a diamond series though as I'd like to see other artists get a similar treatment in future.



I think you will. According to Michael Ciravalo at the beginning of 2015 they had no "official" USA Custom Shop artists. Now they have two signature models for the line up and artists. I think we will see more in the future. 

Like a Church2224 signature Sunset Custom!


----------



## Mad-Max

They seriously should have a Diamond Series Sunset model. Can I get a damn witness in here?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mad-Max said:


> They seriously should have a Diamond Series Sunset model. Can I get a damn witness in here?



They've prototyped them so much that it's either bound to happen, or Schecter just loves to ....ing tease us. 

They DID do one in the past, but it didn't last long, and it was basically a flat-top Hellraiser. I was the 22-fret, pickguarded Strat ripoff Sunset.


----------



## Mad-Max

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They've prototyped them so much that it's either bound to happen, or Schecter just loves to ....ing tease us.
> 
> They DID do one in the past, but it didn't last long, and it was basically a flat-top Hellraiser. I was the 22-fret, pickguarded Strat ripoff Sunset.



Saw one of those today as a matter of fact, and I never have seen one before, so it was intriguing. Only 400 bucks. If I wasn't broke trying to live, I would've snagged it 

But seeing that made me wish they would bring something similar back, but not apply it to a Hellraiser format.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

celticelk said:


> Guys, those bends are straight lines. Look at the Chapman video starting at 6:20, and at Zado's pictures. The transition between the flat top and the cutaway portion happens along a straight line. That's pretty easy - you just cut the top piece a little larger on that side, and trim around the edge to neaten it up after you bend. It's fundamentally different to try to bend a piece of wood along the *curved* line of the bevel seen on the S-II. I don't think it can be done without interrupting the grain, which would be glaringly obvious on a figured top. I stand by my assertion that the S-II is carved.
> 
> ETA: a practical experiment to prove my point. Get a sheet of paper and find a sink in your house that has an adjacent flat countertop. Place the paper flat on the counter so that the paper extends over a curved portion of the sink - one of the corners if you've got a rounded-rectangle kitchen sink, or anywhere if you've got an oval bathroom sink. Try to bend the paper along the curve so that both the portion in the sink and the portion still on the counter *stay flat* along their respective surfaces. I just tried. You can't do it.



As an extension of that experiment, take those same surfaces and paper, put them in a vacuum bag/press machine like luthiers use for uneven surface veneering, and try again. You might be able to then.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I know I'm late to this discussion about veneers on curved bevels, but it's obviously been done before, on import guitars, no less.






PRS SE 245 - Tobacco Sunburst | Sweetwater.com

To save people some time if they don't want to go read the specs...


----------



## Xaios

In the case of PRS SE models, the with bevels are gradual, they don't have sheer angles like guitar that Zado posted.


----------



## Isolationist

We need to talk about this, fam.


----------



## Zado

> We need to talk about this, fam.


I image these being pretty damn awesome on a Jackson SL1. The Humb size is enormous


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Xaios said:


> In the case of PRS SE models, the with bevels are gradual, they don't have sheer angles like guitar that Zado posted.



What?

I don't think we're looking at the same guitars...

EDIT: How 'bout the LTD Viper 200FM, then?

http://www.chorder.com/electric-guitars/esp/viper200fm-455

Same sort of bevels as the Schecter being discussed here, and though I suppose there's some off chance that that's an actual carved top rather than a veneer, but on a $300 Indonesian LTD, I kinda doubt it.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

As some clarification, I'm not picking on Schecter here. Using veneers to cut costs so people can afford the guitars they want is fair play and something pretty much every company that sells affordable guitars does. I just wanted to contribute to the "is it possible to veneer bevels" discussion.


----------



## Isolationist

Zado said:


> I image these being pretty damn awesome on a Jackson SL1. The Humb size is enormous



This has solidified my desire to get the HSS California Vintage in the red finish, getting a black pickguard, and throwing these in there. 

That would look immaculate.


----------



## Zado

Isolationist said:


> This has solidified my desire to get the HSS California Vintage in the red finish, getting a black pickguard, and throwing these in there.
> 
> That would look immaculate.


Absolutely, damn that's a great project!


----------



## oversteve

Grand Moff Tim said:


> As some clarification, I'm not picking on Schecter here. Using veneers to cut costs so people can afford the guitars they want is fair play and something pretty much every company that sells affordable guitars does. I just wanted to contribute to the "is it possible to veneer bevels" discussion.



Btw if Im not mistaken Schecter is the only one who did a real deal figured top on the mid level korean instruments instead of the vinyl ever  check out Schecter C-1 Exotic


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Isolationist said:


> We need to talk about this, fam.



Also, Schecter is possibly going to release some colored coil versions. They did some test batches and possibly will release some to the market or in some special edition guitars.

Also, the Wes Hauch spec sheet was released.

Artist Models : Wes Hauch PT-7 FR

$1089, bolt-on, white only so far, Pegasus/Sentient, 25.5'' scale.


----------



## mnemonic

I really hope they put that seven string inline headstock to use on some other models too. 

Would look great on a Sunset.

Would have looked great in place of the 3x4 on the Banshee.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^It'll happen if they ever ....ing release the Sunset.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bump because Explorer. Their pricing is ....ed, but it looks like it'll be around $900.

Special Edition : E-1 Custom Special Edition

EDIT: Also, USA Production NAMM Special Traditional FR


----------



## curlyvice

I have wicked GAS for the 40th Anniversary C-1 and Tempest. I might have to get both. So much for my new amp fund.......


----------



## Zado

^ that strat must be called RADitional


Oh it has REVERSED headstock. Me likes.






Incoming USA Banshee? It's the end of the world if so.


----------



## Isolationist

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, Schecter is possibly going to release some colored coil versions. They did some test batches and possibly will release some to the market or in some special edition guitars.



If they did purple colored coils...

brb, selling all of my possessions.


----------



## Zado

MAUS UBERAWESOME


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> Incoming USA Banshee? It's the end of the world if so.



It's a Masterworks, so I doubt it. They've made one or two Banshee's in the past.


----------



## celticelk

That Maus is almost worth buying a superstrat for.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, Schecter is possibly going to release some colored coil versions. They did some test batches and possibly will release some to the market or in some special edition guitars.
> 
> Also, the Wes Hauch spec sheet was released.
> 
> Artist Models : Wes Hauch PT-7 FR
> 
> $1089, bolt-on, white only so far, Pegasus/Sentient, 25.5'' scale.


May I say it sounds a lil pricey to me? I can understand the artist fees and stuff, but it's a PT with FR and duncans


----------



## Triple-J

Zado said:


> MAUS UBERAWESOME



Wow....looks like I was right about the hipshot and the colour but not the EMG's being a passive route but out of all their lineup so far this model interests me the most as it's basically an alternative version of the KM-7.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Zado said:


> MAUS UBERAWESOME


So the previous Maus signature model was just a SLS Blackjack with no inlay and a killswitch. And now it is the Ibanez RGIF7 without the fan and with a neck-thru design. 

Seriously though, this is quite a nice surprise. If the Schecter Sxun signature model wasn't the first thing on my purchase list and consuming all my GAS, I might actually consider one of these new Maus sigs.


----------



## big_aug

curlyvice said:


> I have wicked GAS for the 40th Anniversary C-1 and Tempest. I might have to get both. So much for my new amp fund.......



The 40th Anniversary Avenger has given me major gas.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Meximelt

What S-II is that?


----------



## Zado

S-II Korina


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> May I say it sounds a lil pricey to me? I can understand the artist fees and stuff, but it's a PT with FR and duncans



Duncan's, Stainless steel frets, Floyd 1500 series, ebony, speed knob for the truss adjustment. Then add Artist fees. Seems fair to me.


----------



## dormer

Wow, that Maus looks pretty sweet, actually -- any idea what the wood / finish would be?


----------



## cip 123

dormer said:


> Wow, that Maus looks pretty sweet, actually -- any idea what the wood / finish would be?



Top at least looks like 2 piece Ash. Just a thin grey finish they'll let us know soon enough.


----------



## StrmRidr

Do we have more details on the Maus sig? That thing looks insane.


----------



## Zado

Ash body, Emgs, hipshot afaics, non-grover tuners...


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

Zado said:


>



New Stargazer? Looks like it lost some of it's electronic versatility (traditionally 2V + 2T pots w/ independent coil-splitting for each PUP)

Still sexy though...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That's a prototype. They've had that same proto for the past year or two now. 

Bums me out, too, because the stargazers are awesome.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Possible new Jake Pitts sig.

...

I actually, really, really like it. I've always loved James Hetfield's diamond plate Explorer and Wayne Static's ESP sigs, so I guess that's where my love comes from.


----------



## KentonSummits

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Possible new Jake Pitts sig.
> 
> ...
> 
> I actually, really, really like it. I've always loved James Hetfield's diamond plate Explorer and Wayne Static's ESP sigs, so I guess that's where my love comes from.



THIS! I actually really dig this!! Happy it doesn't have that BVB logo all over it like his current one does. Lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KentonSummits said:


> THIS! I actually really dig this!! Happy it doesn't have that BVB logo all over it like his current one does. Lol.



His recent one actually replaced the sig inlay with offset dots.


----------



## KentonSummits

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> His recent one actually replaced the sig inlay with offset dots.



Did it really? I haven't looked in a while! I'll go check it out! Thanks!


----------



## KentonSummits

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> His recent one actually replaced the sig inlay with offset dots.








Oh man that's much better! I never even noticed!


----------



## Zado

That wayne static like tele looks so 90's thrash metal kids to me


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> That wayne static like tele looks so 90's thrash metal kids to me



'90s thrash metal is ....ing awesome, though.


----------



## Triple-J

I like the Jake Pitts sig it's a got a Hetfield vibe but it also looks like something Miguel from Coal Chamber would play too infact both of the recent BVB sigs were pretty cool and not as gaudy as you'd expect but it seems like most people are way too stuck up on hating them to have noticed.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> '90s thrash metal is ....ing awesome, though.




Bands are, kids' trends not so much


----------



## Taikatatti

Zado said:


> MAUS UBERAWESOME



This thing is freaking gorgeous!


----------



## erdiablo666

Zado said:


> Ash body, Emgs, hipshot afaics, non-grover tuners...



The Maus sig would be perfect if not for those silly soapbar EMGs. I was raging when I saw they put those ugly ass pickups in there. Would have been an automatic purchase for me if they put normal size pickups in there.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Possible new Jake Pitts sig.


Wow... That definitely is a change-up from his previous sig. Tele shape, diamond plate, brushed chrome EMGs, maple fretboard. I dig it.

I wonder why he is not opting for a matching 66 neck pickup though? Bridge is probably a 57, and the neck could be what?...an 85 or a 60?


----------



## cip 123

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Wow... That definitely is a change-up from his previous sig. Tele shape, diamond plate, brushed chrome EMGs, maple fretboard. I dig it.
> 
> I wonder why he is opting for an active neck pickup though? Bridge is probably a 66, and the neck could be what?...a 85 or a 60?



Both are active, Bridge is probably a 57 it's the one designed for bridge. Not to say 66 couldn't be used in the bridge but it's highly unlikely as it's designed for the neck. Specs will be out soon enough.

Not sure how I feel about the plate finish.


----------



## CaptainD00M

I thought diamond plate was big in the nu-metal days?

That Maus sig though, looks good bar the EMG's.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

cip 123 said:


> Both are active, Bridge is probably a 57 it's the one designed for bridge. Not to say 66 couldn't be used in the bridge but it's highly unlikely as it's designed for the neck. Specs will be out soon enough.
> 
> Not sure how I feel about the plate finish.


One of these days, I will learn how to type.

Idk what the f*ck my fingers just typed, but it wasn't what my brain was thinking. I went back and corrected my original comment. (I must still be asleep...)


----------



## Santuzzo

I have never played a Schecter, but I definitely would love to try that 7-string Tele that was posted a few pages back. That guitar looks fantastic!


----------



## atrfan1

Santuzzo said:


> I have never played a Schecter, but I definitely would love to try that 7-string Tele that was posted a few pages back. That guitar looks fantastic!



I just bought one of their Tele 7's, the Christ Garza sig. Once I get it, I'll let you know what I think of it


----------



## Mad-Max

That Maus sig is something I've been wanting to see a company do for a long time. The ONLY thing that I don't like are those active EMG's. Too bad they're not at the least the 57/66 set. 

Throw some Duncan's in there or even the Schecter Superchargers, and it would be the perfect axe in my opinion.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mad-Max said:


> That Maus sig is something I've been wanting to see a company do for a long time. The ONLY thing that I don't like are those active EMG's. Too bad they're not the 57/66 set.
> 
> Throw some Duncan's in there or even the Schecter Superchargers, and it would be the perfect axe in my opinion.



It's not that hard. Since they're quick connects you can replace them with 57/66s no problem.

Plus, the bridge pickup is an X-series 81.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## TGOD

^^^^^^^^^^^
I think I stopped blinking for around 45 seconds when I first saw that


----------



## Isolationist

The tuning keys look like they're burnt chrome, but I know they're not.

I only wish they had used an in-line headstock, but that's about as close to perfect as you're gonna get.


----------



## Andromalia

Zado said:


> MAUS UBERAWESOME



I'll have to remember that one when I leave with my drakkar to raze some foreign land.


----------



## Zado

Andromalia said:


> I'll have to remember that one when I leave with my drakkar to raze some foreign land.



I'd love to join!


Btw it's a real shame USA Schecs do not gather much consideration these days

https://www.instagram.com/p/BAkg2QBuJ1H/?taken-by=schecterguitarsofficial


----------



## Zado

Pics of some 2016


----------



## celticelk

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's not that hard. Since they're quick connects you can replace them with 57/66s no problem.
> 
> Plus, the bridge pickup is an X-series 81.



Yeah, but it'll still have the active-sized routes. Ugh.


----------



## Spicypickles

> MAUS




Who am that? Guitar looks pretty good.


----------



## CaptainD00M

^^

Ex-Lacuna Coil guitarist


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zado said:


> Btw it's a real shame USA Schecs do not gather much consideration these days



It's Schecter's fault, aside from small runs and one-offs, they don't really put out much interesting stuff from the USA shop. 

They WAY overestimated how many people wanted to pay $2k for a Schecter Strat. 

If they were smart they'd release more USA versions of thier bread and butter models like the C Series, artist sigs, etc. The stuff that long time Schecter players gravitate towards. 

Were they expecting the guys who bought these:













To turn around and spend more on these:


----------



## Zado

Iirc something part of this forum hoped for when they announced the USA prod. was "please not the same korean models in a MIA dress". I'm honestly glad they did this way. Also C shaped USA models are there as well, and imho the trads I ve played are on par with many Suhrs out there. Problem is, in my opinion at least, the hate many players have towards MIK Schecters that brings the "couldnt care less about the whole brand" attitude.


----------



## Church2224

The reason why is people have not played the damn things. Pick one up and play, they are awesome and the customer support is excellent. And I agree they play as well as many Suhrs I have played. 

They also have USA Avengers and the Hollywood Classic models which are very similar to the import models in look at least.

It is also because they just do not make nowhere near as many as we think they do, less than 1,000 a year, maybe less than 900. Suhr makes more than that from my understanding, and Tom Anderson makes just as much, little more, little less. Their team at one point was only 5 people, last I checked it was about 9, could be around 15 right now. That is fairly small in the grand scheme of things. 

I talked to Ciravalo and over the first few years they wanted to keep production limited initially, to the point where they did not have even have artists for the custom shop (I asked as I wanted to be one). Nick Johnson and for a little bit Mark Halcomb used a 7 string they made for him, but I am not sure if they were "officially" endorsed. Now I have seen they have added custom shop artists (they have a couple in Europe) even they have signature models from Nick Johnson and Michael Anthony. They wanted it to be limited at first to maintain quality and make sure things go smoothly. And from the 4 I have, they did a damn good job. 

Give them time. They have some nice models at fair prices and they are expanding more and more.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zado said:


> Iirc something part of this forum hoped for when they announced the USA prod. was "please not the same korean models in a MIA dress". I'm honestly glad they did this way. Also C shaped USA models are there as well, and imho the trads I ve played are on par with many Suhrs out there. Problem is, in my opinion at least, the hate many players have towards MIK Schecters that brings the "couldnt care less about the whole brand" attitude.





Church2224 said:


> The reason why is people have not played the damn things. Pick one up and play, they are awesome and the customer support is excellent. And I agree they play as well as many Suhrs I have played.
> 
> They also have USA Avengers and the Hollywood Classic models which are very similar to the import models in look at least.



This forum is not representative of the guitar buying public, and whether you or I like the idea or not, it's stupid not to make higher end versions of what already sells very well. That's like if Ibanez stopped making Prestige RGs once they introduced the Premium or Iron Label series. 

I've played a few USA Schecters and while they're fine guitars on par with anything in a similar price bracket, unfortunately it's not that simple. They're going up against brands who have been making the same thing in the USA and Japan for decades. They need something special.


----------



## Church2224

MaxOfMetal said:


> I've played a few USA Schecters and while they're fine guitars on par with anything in a similar price bracket, unfortunately it's not that simple. They're going up against brands who have been making the same thing in the USA and Japan for decades. They need something special.



I will give you that one. You have to play them to truly appreciate em. They do not stand out as well.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Church2224 said:


> I will give you that one. You have to play them to truly appreciate em. They do not stand out as well.



That's another thing, they weren't exactly easy to get a hold of. I had to track them down to a shop about an hour out of the way. It's Schecter, they should be able to push them into more retailers, unless the greater MKE/CHI area is just devoid of Schecter fans.


----------



## Church2224

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's another thing, they weren't exactly easy to get a hold of. I had to track them down to a shop about an hour out of the way. It's Schecter, they should be able to push them into more retailers, unless the greater MKE/CHI area is just devoid of Schecter fans.



Might be possible. And as I said earlier they were trying to limit production and distribution from the get go, which I think is changing now. So that makes sense if they wanted them to be harder to acquire. 

In the D.C. Area where I use to live there are about 4 - 5 Custom Shop dealers split in Virginia and Maryland, the Virginia Stores at least being popular high end guitar stores in the region, as well as Alpha music in Virginia Beach, which is moderately well known. Of course the D.C./ Virginia area has some of the richest counties in the country. People have the coin to drop on them. 

I bought all of mine blind though, I took the risk. I will post a thread about them in a few minutes because I am bored as hell right now.


----------



## Zado

MaxOfMetal said:


> This forum is not representative of the guitar buying public, and whether you or I like the idea or not, it's stupid not to make higher end versions of what already sells very well. That's like if Ibanez stopped making Prestige RGs once they introduced the Premium or Iron Label series.



On paper it might sound like a good strategy, but honestly for what I've personally seen (so I might be proved wrong of course), schecter fans are for a good part A7X fans and metakids who might not be in the condition to purchase that kind of instrument...also, considering the added Artist's fees, the price would have gone even higher, making it even more unaffordable for overseas customers (who hardly enjoy spending 3-4 grands on instruments with some other name on the headstock btw).



> I've played a few USA Schecters and while they're fine guitars on par with anything in a similar price bracket, unfortunately it's not that simple. They're going up against brands who have been making the same thing in the USA and Japan for decades. They need something special.


About this I totally agree, but going "special" it's damn risky too...the "it's fugly lol" thing is aways behind the corner.



That said, after I played side by side some Trads, Pro Series Suhrs and CS Fenders and other strats at Guitarguitar (splendid shop btw), I've genuinely started wanting a USA Schecter in my room.


And a Tyler


----------



## Mattykoda

Found this scrolling DCGL site of the new tiger eye finish for the banshee elite


----------



## cip 123

Schecter are still viewed as the same schecter from 5-10 years ago making abalone covered emg fitted metal guitars.

People dont realise the good mik guitars they have let a lone the Mia ones.


----------



## HaloHat

celticelk said:


> That Maus is almost worth buying a superstrat for.



+1

Even if I already have too many SuperStrats


----------



## HaloHat

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Wow... That definitely is a change-up from his previous sig. Tele shape, diamond plate, brushed chrome EMGs, maple fretboard. I dig it.



Proof I have no taste. Everyone posting on this likes it and I'm trying to hold down lunch


----------



## Zado




----------



## BucketheadRules

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



You're paying the dry-cleaning bill for my underpants.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BucketheadRules said:


> You're paying the dry-cleaning bill for my underpants.



Sorry, already been having my own issues bcause of all the NAMM reveals. 

EDIT:


----------



## Isolationist

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Schecter wins.


----------



## dirtool

Mattykoda said:


> Found this scrolling DCGL site of the new tiger eye finish for the banshee elite



adidas top again


----------



## chassless

^ ... That's the neck


----------



## Andromalia

Mattykoda said:


> Found this scrolling DCGL site of the new tiger eye finish for the banshee elite



That one looks like a parisian undeground ticket from before the 90es


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

cip 123 said:


> Schecter are still viewed as the same schecter from 5-10 years ago



Took me forever to get the view of Schecter's as nu-metal heyday Hot Topic cliche level of awful out of my head. My disdain for the brand went back a while. To when bands like Grand Moff Tim's favorite, Crazy Town , were being given sig models.

Wasn't until I joined SSO and all the praise here got me to give them another chance. Now there are some models I'd love to own, like the KM sigs and Banshee Elite models.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USA Production DJ Ashba signture.






...


----------



## Zado

mmm it looks too much like a low end Diamond series model Imho.


----------



## big_aug

I like the new Loomis Sig Star/explorer. Ive been wanting a charvel star, a Jackson warrior, or something like that. The Loomis fits that pretty well.


----------



## celticelk

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> USA Production DJ Ashba signture.



I like the inlays, but that's about the only thing I like. (And how weird is it to say that the inlays are the *best* thing about a Schecter?)


----------



## Church2224

Well, at least that is a sign their USA Models are gaining more attention from people, artists in particular.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shh, no tears, only dreams.


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> Well, at least that is a sign their USA Models are gaining more attention from people, artists in particular.



Yep, but I'm waiting for some others of Michael Anthony's caliber I'd see Adrian Vandenberg as a proper artist to represent their incoming USA Solo Custom or maybe John Sykes can be persuaded



> *fap material*
> Shh, no tears, only dreams.


That tempest looks so good


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Maus sig is coming this year.  Can't wait to see the catalog.


----------



## Zado

^Glorious


----------



## HaloHat

celticelk said:


> I like the inlays, but that's about the only thing I like. (And how weird is it to say that the inlays are the *best* thing about a Schecter?)



I like the control placement...


----------



## dshea19

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Shh, no tears, only dreams.



Please tell me they snuck in a JL-6 with a hard tail that nobody was aware of.


----------



## Zado




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The new Banshee Elite finish.


----------



## Mattykoda

Want! Been waiting to see how this was gonna look on the banshee, time for another. 

EDIT: For me these are perfect, stainless frets, compensated nut, brass circle offset dots, hipshot bridge, 5 way switch, compound radius, glow in the dark side dots plus that color for a grand! Just wanted to share my love haha


----------



## big_aug

I want too many of these guitars...


----------



## StrmRidr

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Maus sig is coming this year.  Can't wait to see the catalog.



Well that settles it. Anyone looking for a JL7 or a SLS C7?


----------



## MattThePenguin

How did schecter go from making guitars I didn't like to making the only MiK guitars that I can fall in love with? =D


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They started reading forums.


----------



## feraledge

celticelk said:


> I like the inlays, but that's about the only thing I like. (And how weird is it to say that the inlays are the *best* thing about a Schecter?)



Truth squared.


----------



## MattThePenguin

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Shh, no tears, only dreams.



That Hellraiser Hybrid C-8 with the brushed nickel EMGs looks so sleek


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'd imagine the upcoming Abbath sig will be based on it. He uses a Hellraiser Hybrid, and it seems to be up his alley aesthetically.


----------



## big_aug

Where is a good place for NAMM coverage?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

big_aug said:


> Where is a good place for NAMM coverage?



Schecter's FB page, PremierGuitar's FB/Youtube pages, MusicRadar, etc.


----------



## TheMasterplan

I really wanted them to do a C7 or C8 Blackjack SLS Solo this year. I was hoping for at least a single cut 7. Tele style 7 is ok, but I really wanted a LP shaped 7 this year. I know they made a short run in 2011, but they're hard to find. A man can dream though. A man can dream.


----------



## Isolationist

I really wanted them to do, like, five more Tempest models. Blackjack SLS Tempest, Platinum Tempest, Blackjack ATX Tempest, Deluxe Tempest, and Hellraiser Passive Tempest. So many finishes.

But, alas, Schecter has ripped my heart out again. The Hellraiser Hybrid UV Tempest looks amazing though.


----------



## Zado




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The headstock of the DJ Ashba sig.


----------



## Zado

*ninjed* 

Dunno how i feel about it, i want to hate it but cant


----------



## chassless

maple-topped strats


----------



## manu80

Really curious to see the Abbath's sig


----------



## Mad-Max

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The headstock of the DJ Ashba sig.



That headstock looks like a reversed MusicMan.


----------



## celticelk

Isolationist said:


> I really wanted them to do, like, five more Tempest models. Blackjack SLS Tempest, Platinum Tempest, Blackjack ATX Tempest, Deluxe Tempest, and Hellraiser Passive Tempest. So many finishes.



And in 7-string versions! Alas. More money for new tattoos and clothes this spring, I guess.


----------



## Zado

Me being guilty


----------



## feraledge

manu80 said:


> Really curious to see the Abbath's sig



I'm all for Abbath getting signature anything because it increases the likelihood that we'll get more "Abbath talking about guitars/guitar related stuff" in the world. His "lessons" are absolute gold.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Gonna be really hard for my eyes to adjust to seeing Abbath playing a super strat shape, if that's what he's staying with. Abbath without a V just seems odd.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^He's going to get an Explorer once his signature model is done. 

I'm betting it'll be the E-1 shape, but with the aesthetics of the Hellraiser Hybrid.


----------



## Zado

I remember a pic with an explorer banana headstock made by Schecter CS.....who knows


----------



## Mattykoda

Zado said:


>



Can I have too?


----------



## Zado

Mattykoda said:


> Can I have too?



You better not, I played a one, it's addicting, seriously


----------



## Mattykoda

That's the sunset custom right Zado?


----------



## Zado

Mattykoda said:


> That's the sunset custom right Zado?



Yep, exactly. If you're into strats and superstrats it's a terrific instrument, and quite good lookin too I'd say.


----------



## Zado

Time for some NAMM pics, thanks to Paul Pjx for taking them


----------



## cip 123

Will those Tiger eye finishes be on the 8 Elite too?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Lorcan Ward

Zado said:


>



1 piece Flamed Koa body! 

My friend has an old US Schecter just like this.


----------



## big_aug

The explorer looks much better in these pics.


----------



## Mad-Max




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I wish Schecter would do a Diamond Series Dream Machine.


----------



## gunch

Was that stilleto with the hipshot only a prototype?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

silverabyss said:


> Was that stilleto with the hipshot only a prototype?



All the Stiletto guitars never made it to production apparently. Nor the Sunset after all the prototypes we've gotten for years.


----------



## Axayacatl

Zado said:


> Me being guilty



Please post info on this!!!!!! Sorry, can't find price/specs!!! I've been searching and checking in constantly.... You are guilty of kinda driving me nuts and of getting me interested in Schecter (eeeew...)


----------



## Anectine_Matt

If they end up making that explorer in a 7 string version I'm totally in.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Dat Sunset doublenecker in Lambo Orange...


----------



## Zado

Axayacatl said:


> Please post info on this!!!!!! Sorry, can't find price/specs!!! I've been searching and checking in constantly.... You are guilty of kinda driving me nuts and of getting me interested in Schecter (eeeew...)



Haha glad I'm guilty for something like this then! 

This is the spec sheet




It's up to you deciding what you want in it, you can help yourself using the Configurator, which gives you a MRSP price... for the street price you gotta ask your dealer!

Configurator : Traditional


NAMM pics again!





































































The Solo, the Trad FR, the Cali Classic, the Banshee... they are so good I want to cry.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Señor Voorhees

The explorer doesn't have a seven string version? Thank ....ing god. My wallet is safe for the time being. I can't afford another guitar right now, and the ONLY thing that could have convinced me to spend more money would have been a 7 string explorer.

Edit: I will say that pretty much every avenger is tempting, but nothing I'll lose sleep over.


----------



## Zado

Señor Voorhees;4516847 said:


> The explorer doesn't have a seven string version? Thank ....ing god. My wallet is safe for the time being. I can't afford another guitar right now, and the ONLY thing that could have convinced me to spend more money would have been a 7 string explorer.



90% coming late this year.

10% next NAMM


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Hopefully next year. Unfortunately for my money, probably later this year. Either way, I have time to save for it.


----------



## Zado

Señor Voorhees;4516854 said:


> Hopefully next year. Unfortunately for my money, probably later this year. Either way, I have time to save for it.



You better start today


----------



## Church2224

DAMN! 

That USA Line looks awesome. They added a lot more than I thought they would. 

The Solo Custom looks heavenly, the new California Classic looks good too. 

Also, the Sun Valley Classic looks like a great model for an entry level USA model. I wonder what other finishes they will have for it, as well as if it will have a Floyd Rose or not.


----------



## Edika

Damn that Explorer is tempting. The other releases too but I think the Explorer is closer to my current budget.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

[Don't Tell Me You Love Me intensifies]


----------



## celticelk

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> [Don't Tell Me You Love Me intensifies]



I don't wanna know.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Hmm&#8230; well other than the 7 string Tele this is the one thats contributing to my LP gas:





I'm really thinking about this in Drop A as my permanent Jizz Witch Guitar. Ugh why are is there GAS.


----------



## Spicypickles

Them there PT's look mighty tasty.


----------



## big_aug

I was hoping to see some pics of the 40th Anniversary Avenger. Those avengers look tasty though.


----------



## Mangle

The RE-venger you say? I'll ride Planet-X like Tony Hawk doing his first in comp. 720! The bevels on that bad mama jama are really eye catching. All the Avenger's look sooooo good. They really slather it on for NAMM! TRaditional FR is tight too.


----------



## HaloHat

Prowler II in a 7 string please. And hold the $3k+ price tag. A MIK version for under $1500 will do me fine thanks.


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> DAMN!
> 
> That USA Line looks awesome. They added a lot more than I thought they would.
> 
> The Solo Custom looks heavenly, the new California Classic looks good too.
> 
> Also, the Sun Valley Classic looks like a great model for an entry level USA model. I wonder what other finishes they will have for it, as well as if it will have a Floyd Rose or not.



Yeah, I can see that Solo in my future. They said there wil be a carved top model coming in mid year, can't wait to see it.



> I was hoping to see some pics of the 40th Anniversary Avenger. Those avengers look tasty though.


----------



## AndruwX

>PT Dream Machine
Literal Dream Machine because I can only dream of being able to afford one of those.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Mattykoda

Bummed to see this guy in the vault.... I was really hope for a 6 string version with a hipshot

Vault : Jeff Loomis JL-7


----------



## Zado

Not the best move ditching it along the banshee... now there are no bolt on superstrats to replace the banshee and sure as hell the cygnus won't appeal enough people to properly replace the JL7


----------



## Mad-Max

Zado said:


> Not the best move ditching it along the banshee... now there are no bolt on superstrats to replace the banshee and sure as hell the cygnus won't appeal enough people to properly replace the JL7



Honestly, the Cygnus is slowly starting to grow on me. I thought it was fugly at first, but the more I see one, the more it grows on me. I honestly wouldn't mind owning one. 

The only thing that I'm not a fan of is the headstock. I think a 6 in line headstock would work much better on that guitar than the traditional 3 on 3


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They're ditching the fixed bridge model, not the JL-series suprestrat alltogether. Hell, they re-re-reintroduced the JL7FR and JL6FR with his Duncan pickups this year.

I'm guessing the JL7 didn't do well enough. Guess it was overshadowed by the KM7. I imagine if it released on it's own, it would have been a hit. But Keith just knocked it out of the park with the KM7.


----------



## Zado

Mad-Max said:


> Honestly, the Cygnus is slowly starting to grow on me. I thought it was fugly at first, but the more I see one, the more it grows on me. I honestly wouldn't mind owning one.
> 
> The only thing that I'm not a fan of is the headstock. I think a 6 in line headstock would work much better on that guitar than the traditional 3 on 3








> They're ditching the fixed bridge model, not the JL-series suprestrat alltogether. Hell, they re-re-reintroduced the JL7FR and JL6FR with his Duncan pickups this year.
> 
> I'm guessing the JL7 didn't do well enough. Guess it was overshadowed by the KM7. I imagine if it released on it's own, it would have been a hit. But Keith just knocked it out of the park with the KM7.


Oh glad I was wrong


----------



## Vostre Roy

I dig the Prowler II's shape, wonder if Schecter will ever make a Diamond Serie of that shape


----------



## manu80

From the V I'm seeing, no news of Zakk wylde's gear?
The Loomis Cygnus is like the Jaymz Hetfield new V : why putting some stange angles at the end of the horns ??????


----------



## Zado

manu80 said:


> From the V I'm seeing, no news of Zakk wylde's gear?
> The Loomis Cygnus is like the Jaymz Hetfield new V : why putting some stange angles at the end of the horns ??????


I had some Wylde audio pics somewhere, just didn't think to put them here


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

manu80 said:


> From the V I'm seeing, no news of Zakk wylde's gear?
> The Loomis Cygnus is like the Jaymz Hetfield new V : why putting some stange angles at the end of the horns ??????




^Because Charvel and Gibson said no. 

Also, they did have a small Wylde Audio booth in the Schecter booth. Only showed off 4 guiitars, though, including a USA-made Splittail.


----------



## Zado

Made by who? Schecter CS? has their partnership gone that far?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yes, Mike said it's being built at their USA shop.



No mention of the amps, though.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

I can't get enough of that new Loomis sig, I guess you could say, it really...



Shines through


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I love how the Symbol guitar is the only one without a placard. This makes me sad I didn't buy the Cloud that was for sale locally a few months back.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

I'd take those 2 Swans instead of the Cygnus.
Stupid gross comments aside, I love the Cygnus shape, not fond of the headstock though, but it's not that bad.
Someway I think it's counter intuitive to have girls at showfloors since they distract from the guitars.


----------



## chassless

^ i don't really think it's gross. I mean they chose to be there to be pretty, so you can tell me how you think they're attractive as much as you want! 

Either way, the Cygnus felt weird in pictures up until his video with Keith, it really looked surprisingly classy. I'm bought.


----------



## JohnIce

OmegaSlayer said:


> Someway I think it's counter intuitive to have girls at showfloors since they distract from the guitars.



I'd say it's counter intuitive to the progress of human civilization mostly.


----------



## Mad-Max

chassless said:


> Either way, the Cygnus felt weird in pictures up until his video with Keith, it really looked surprisingly classy. I'm bought.



That's honestly what got me too. The video with Keith really made that guitar in my opinion. Must be a thing where they look fantastic in person but online retail they're kinda meh.


----------



## chassless

^ yes! it looks so shiny and the bevels are just right everywhere. the chrome pickups are lovely. and the red is at a much more pleasant hue.


----------



## HaloHat

Ok, bottom left photo, what? who? and anybody at Schecter wanna take my cash for 26.5 scale in a 7 string  

The new purple V-1 would work in a 7 with 26.5 also. As would a 26.5 seven Prowler II and Tele like the Wes sig. Yeah an Exploder 7 too ha.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bottom left is a Wylde Audio guitar, who's working with Schecter.

Speaking of that.


----------



## HaloHat

Thanks JazzHands  Gotta admit I thought last years pix of Zacks guitars looked like nothing I would want to own. That V is looking good to me but if Zack Audio then no 7 string I would think as it seems difficult enough to get Schecter and others to make a ERG V 7 string as it is. 

Guess it is a lack of demand and Imma freak for wanting one ha. Proof positive because I also want a Prowler II 7 string ERG more than the new Explorer


----------



## StrmRidr

HaloHat said:


> Thanks JazzHands  Gotta admit I thought last years pix of Zacks guitars looked like nothing I would want to own. That V is looking good to me but if Zack Audio then no 7 string I would think as it seems difficult enough to get Schecter and others to make a ERG V 7 string as it is.
> 
> Guess it is a lack of demand and Imma freak for wanting one ha. Proof positive because I also want a Prowler II 7 string ERG more than the new Explorer



You can get an LTD V-407B, 27" scale 7 string V.


----------



## HaloHat

StrmRidr said:


> You can get an LTD V-407B, 27" scale 7 string V.



True. I actually almost pulled the trigger on that on a Sam Ash "sale". The sale ended up being a bait and switch promo and I would never do business with them ever again. I actually even bought the case from ESP lol. I will put this in the case once I have the wings right [they need tweaked as is now] [[Carvin DC7X neck made of Bloodwood with a Purple Heart board, the first use of both those woods by Jeff, who did not do this build other than the neck which I bought seperate from Carvin-Kiesel]]


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## patdavidmusic

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Brilliant photo, i wish the wes had a matching headstock


----------



## Mattykoda

Whole bunch of awesomness at the table


----------



## big_aug

I might become a total Schecter fanboy. I want a Cygnus, an Avenger, and a new KM6. And they're all actually affordable and bad as .... at the same time. Schecter is putting out some sick stuff


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^Welcome to how I became a Schecter convert in 2012/2013.


----------



## Zado




----------



## metallifan3091

I'm really digging the Wes Hauch sig. Any news about whether or not it'll come out in seafoam green also? I liked that color better, personally.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Doesn't seem like it. Seems like the backlash here might have played a part in the white only.


----------



## metallifan3091

Darn. If they made it in seafoam with a Hipshot hardtail I'd very seriously consider buying one.


----------



## big_aug

Yep I'm getting the Avenger for sure. Anyone want a good deal on a USA Jackson SL2H?


----------



## Zado




----------



## Smoked Porter

For some reason, this looks much better to me than the S-II. I want it.

More realistically, I've been wanting something with P90s, and that Solo-II Special looks right up my alley.


----------



## StrmRidr

How come there is no mention of the new Maus on Shecter's website?


----------



## JohnIce

StrmRidr said:


> How come there is no mention of the new Maus on Shecter's website?



Maus quit Lacuna Coil about a week ago, don't know how that affects his sig. It shouldn't according to his own Facebook, but it kind of puts Schecter in a weird marketing spot trying to push a sig for a guy that's not affiliated with a band, doesn't tour, doesn't really have an online presence and doesn't even have a wikipedia page. Absolutely don't mean to sound condescending to Maus of course, just that the situation might be a bit tricky as there's probably a lot of money involved in launching a sig.


----------



## StrmRidr

JohnIce said:


> Maus quit Lacuna Coil about a week ago, don't know how that affects his sig. It shouldn't according to his own Facebook, but it kind of puts Schecter in a weird marketing spot trying to push a sig for a guy that's not affiliated with a band, doesn't tour, doesn't really have an online presence and doesn't even have a wikipedia page. Absolutely don't mean to sound condescending to Maus of course, just that the situation might be a bit tricky as there's probably a lot of money involved in launching a sig.



I see. To be completely honest, I had no clue who the guy was, I just want that guitar


----------



## Zado

If the Maus will sell well it won't probaby be thanks to the guy's popularity, but to the awesomeness of the guitar itself.
Aso, Maus has probably some projects for his future already


----------



## ilyti

I clicked this thread thinking "Schecter just does those matte black oddly bent looking pointy guitars right?". I was sorely, sorely mistaken. Lots of unexpected eye candy in this thread.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ilyti said:


> I clicked this thread thinking "Schecter just does those matte black oddly bent looking pointy guitars right?"



Sorry, wrong thread. You were looking for this thread.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/304615-ibanez-namm-2016-a.html


----------



## Vostre Roy

Currently, those are my two favorite guitars in this thread and I totally see myself buying one of them if they become available as Diamond Series guitars


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Look on DCGL or 6-string. They might have the 2nd one.


----------



## patdavidmusic

Hey all,
I ordered the new KM mkii it'll be in my hands in a month hopefully,

Just wondering if anyone got a change to check it out in person?

Pat


Here's a shot from my amazing dealer in Texas, Ryan of RNA Music



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mad-Max

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sorry, wrong thread. You were looking for this thread.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/304615-ibanez-namm-2016-a.html


----------



## chassless

^ if you scroll down the page you notice it's not even true


----------



## bastardbullet

sorry but, the pick up rings are a MUST IMMEDIATELY GO! on that dragon burst hellraiser C-7 passive. How could someone even dare to put holes on that beauty damn. :/


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Schecter confirmed a DJ Ashba Diamond Series will be available this summer.

...... it, guess it's the closest I'm getting to a Diamond Series Sunset.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Abbath sig??? I knew he would get a V.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BA7OBKgp44t/?taken-by=damiencarter

https://www.instagram.com/p/BA-IbvZSPEA/?taken-by=youthagainstchrist


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well ..... 

I welcome it. It actually looks badass.  Seems like he was a fan of the JLV/Balsac V.


----------



## feraledge

Blood Tempest said:


> Abbath sig??? I knew he would get a V.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BA7OBKgp44t/?taken-by=damiencarter
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BA-IbvZSPEA/?taken-by=youthagainstchrist



Call me crazy, but for some reason Abbath strikes me as a creature of habit.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

So Andertons posted a video where they talked about the new Wylde Audio guitars, and they're going to start at $999, idk if that's street price? He did say they'd sell direct in North America but that's one more reason for me not to buy it  here's the link btw https://youtu.be/1TcPquaozVU


----------



## erdiablo666

StrmRidr said:


> How come there is no mention of the new Maus on Shecter's website?



I think it's because they're still making some changes to it. I spoke with Maus briefly on Instagram and he said the guitar we've seen is a prototype. The production version hasn't been finalized yet.


----------



## StrmRidr

erdiablo666 said:


> I think it's because they're still making some changes to it. I spoke with Maus briefly on Instagram and he said the guitar we've seen is a prototype. The production version hasn't been finalized yet.



Oh well, not a bad thing considering I'm eyeing an E-II Horizon. It will give me time to replenish the gear funds


----------



## CaptainD00M

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> here's the link btw https://youtu.be/1TcPquaozVU



Maus left Lacuna Coil Last week, someone needs to check their info.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Mathemagician

That's a V I'd buy.


----------



## Axayacatl

Zado said:


> Haha glad I'm guilty for something like this then!
> 
> This is the spec sheet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's up to you deciding what you want in it, you can help yourself using the Configurator, which gives you a MRSP price... for the street price you gotta ask your dealer!
> Solo, the Trad FR, the Cali Classic, the Banshee... they are so good I want to cry.



Thanks so much man!!!! You're the best!!


----------



## manu80

Glad he has a V 
So basically ESP can't make a V for Het fearing gibson lawsuit but schecter can make a KV rip off without any trouble? looks like a KV with a schcter neck....


----------



## Zado

> Thanks so much man!!!! You're the best!!


Haha thank you man! 
Now you gotta get one


manu80 said:


> Glad he has a V
> So basically ESP can't make a V for Het fearing gibson lawsuit but schecter can make a KV rip off without any trouble? looks like a KV with a schcter neck....



ESP catalog has its ripoffs too, they're not the poor victims


----------



## manu80

Yeah you're right.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

Zado said:


> ESP catalog has its ripoffs too, they're not the poor victims



Schecter and ESP are owned by the same guy, Hisatake Shibuya.


----------



## Zado

Petar Bogdanov said:


> Schecter and ESP are owned by the same guy, Hisatake Shibuya.



I know, so what?


----------



## JohnIce

Borrowing designs from Gibson is kind of like sampling from Metallica, it's like if you're gonna step on somebody's toes don't go straight to the 9ft guy swinging a burning axe and wearing a skull tattoo on his eyeball. Pick someone else.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

manu80 said:


> Glad he has a V
> So basically ESP can't make a V for Het fearing gibson lawsuit but schecter can make a KV rip off without any trouble? looks like a KV with a schcter neck....



It's not a KV shape.

It's this shape.


----------



## manu80

oh my bad, didn't see the inside horns, sorry...


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> Call me crazy, but for some reason Abbath strikes me as a creature of habit.



Knowing Abbath it will probably street for like 400 bucks too, if it goes production... I love how he just jams the crap out of anything

https://youtu.be/-WKzrc2wcxA?t=2m40s


----------



## AhsanU

There's a lot of posts to go through, so sorry if this question has been answered already:

Does anyone know if there's going to be a 7 string version of Loomis' new signature JLX?

And that Wylde Viking looks like sex. If I could grab one in a 7 string and a longer neck, I'd be all over it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

There's only a 6-string of the Star right now.
And the V will only be available as a 6-string in 24'75'' right now it seems.


----------



## Mad-Max

chassless said:


> ^ if you scroll down the page you notice it's not even true



I was just playing along, any shots at Ibanez are hilarious, even though I have no problems with them.


----------



## bastardbullet

TOM bridge, purple finish! But what the f*cksake are those pickup rings? WHY!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mad-Max said:


> I was just playing along, any shots at Ibanez are hilarious, even though I have no problems with them.



I don't either. 
I even have a pointy black ibanez with odd contours in the post.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Triple-J

bastardbullet said:


> TOM bridge, purple finish! But what the f*cksake are those pickup rings? WHY!



Bear in mind that it's a mockup so it may change iirc when Schecter announced the Hellraiser Hybrid series last year all the website photos showed them with pickup rings but when the guitars arrived in stores they didn't actually have them.


----------



## bastardbullet

Triple-J said:


> Bear in mind that it's a mockup so it may change iirc when Schecter announced the Hellraiser Hybrid series last year all the website photos showed them with pickup rings but when the guitars arrived in stores they didn't actually have them.



I hope it will. This and the dragon burst hellraiser C-7 passive were the only ones that i was really impressed about for 2016 but, those rings are a total cockblock at the moment.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


>


----------



## xwmucradiox

With a TOM bridge you really want pickup rings as a pickup that high out of the body isn't very stable without them. You also have almost the whole coil and tape exposed so any errant picking could easily damage the pickup. Direct mounted pickups are great when you have no neck angle and a low profile hardtail bridge. If you have an angled neck and a TOM the pickup rings are a better design.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^Inb4 the complaints about the ToM as well. 

Also, that's a mucked-up mockup. Here's the real guitars.






EDIT: Derp, actually these are the 8-string. I don't know.


----------



## cip 123

8 strings usually have no pickup rings. Think the 6&7s usually do come with them^


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cip 123 said:


> 8 strings usually have no pickup rings. Think the 6&7s usually do come with them^



Ever since 2014 I think, they changed that.


----------



## cip 123

Oh s**t thats freaking sweet^


----------



## Mangle

Zado said:


>


Man, I'm just getting to be a real sucker for the Avenger shape whatever they wanna do with it. Even as a 6'er, this guit. just has the most ferocious appeal. Bevel really adds to the overall elegance and movement in the shape imo. Love the graphic as well! Revenger is the only way to ride the lightning


----------



## LTigh

^
WELP, now I gots something to fill my Mockingbird-type fetish, ever since owning a couple of Mockingbirds turned out to be terribly underwhelming (both in QC and other issues) and disillusioning.

Although it looks like I won't be able to pony up for a USA Custom (what I'm guessing this is) for quite a bit.



xwmucradiox said:


> With a TOM bridge you really want pickup rings as a pickup that high out of the body isn't very stable without them. You also have almost the whole coil and tape exposed so any errant picking could easily damage the pickup. Direct mounted pickups are great when you have no neck angle and a low profile hardtail bridge. If you have an angled neck and a TOM the pickup rings are a better design.



THIS.

I've noticed that the 7s and 6s without pickup rings either have a hipshot-type bridge or the soapbar-style actives.

Except for the Stealth series. Hipshot-type and pickup-rings.

It's anyone's guess when a Floyd is involved.


----------



## big_aug

What's the deal with the black explorer?

I can't decide what I want to get... 40th Anni Avenger, JL Cygnus, KM6 Mk2, or the explorer. Decisions decisions


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Looks so much better in person.


----------



## DIM3S0UL

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



 insane Pic / Gif combo dude

man i NEED that explorer so bad


----------



## Zado

Yep

















But also


----------



## MattThePenguin

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Looks so much better in person.



That's the first LP that's not an actual Les Paul that I would get behind...


----------



## Bdtunn

^ compound radius and a livable neck joint.
If be in that if they had lefties....


----------



## erdiablo666

My OCD can't let go of the fact that there's no block inlay at the 1st fret.

Otherwise, these are just as good looking as my ESP Eclipse.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

erdiablo666 said:


> My OCD can't let go of the fact that there's no block inlay at the 1st fret.


Now that you've pointed that out, I can't unsee it...


----------



## theicon2125

erdiablo666 said:


> My OCD can't let go of the fact that there's no block inlay at the 1st fret.
> 
> Otherwise, these are just as good looking as my ESP Eclipse.



I never understand why companies don't put inlays on the first fret with large inlays like that. I'm getting the new ESP Zach Householder sig Eclipse and the only thing that could make me want it more would be if it had an inlay in the first fret.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Apparently the first run of Nick's sig guitar sold out.

The thirst is real.


----------



## Zado

Did people finally understand the lesson about CS Schecs? I can hardly believe so


----------



## Mattykoda

Incoming NGD for one of these, got a really good deal on it that I couldn't pass up.


----------



## Spicypickles

Hawt


----------



## feraledge

Very eager for that NGD!


----------



## Zado

Stripped down USA model, avaiable in Red/Black/Blue/Vintage Tint/Green Satin with Pasadena pickups.

MSRP 2200$, so final price will be more or less around 1500-1700 USD I'd say, which is quite awesome


----------



## Mathemagician

Mattykoda said:


> Incoming NGD for one of these, got a really good deal on it that I couldn't pass up.



Scale length for the lazy?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

26.5''


----------



## Mattykoda

feraledge said:


> Very eager for that NGD!



Shipped out today so hopefully early next week! I haven't seen a ngd on here yet for one so I'll take a bunch of pics to show the world


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> Stripped down USA model, avaiable in Red/Black/Blue/Vintage Tint/Green Satin with Pasadena pickups.
> 
> MSRP 2200$, so final price will be more or less around 1500-1700 USD I'd say, which is quite awesome


C'mon, just give us a Floyd version, a baritone version, and 7-string version, and that'll be on my list of guitars I want but can't afford.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> C'mon, just give us a Floyd version, a baritone version, and 7-string version, and *that'll be on my list of guitars I want but can't afford*.



That's why they won't deliver


----------



## chassless

^ + SS frets + BKP's + locking tuners + satin neck + hipshot hardware... ?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

chassless said:


> ^ + SS frets + BKP's + locking tuners + satin neck + hipshot hardware... ?



Unlike the SS.org wet dream, they've done USA Production guitars with Floyds, 7-strings, and baritones.


----------



## chassless

so you mean... what you're tring to say is... that the SS.org's wet dream guitar exists AND IS AFFORDABLE?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

chassless said:


> so you mean... what you're tring to say is... that the SS.org's wet dream guitar exists AND IS AFFORDABLE?



Take out the BKPs, and throw in SSO's favorite Duncans, then sure.


----------



## Zado

^ lacks fanned frets, true temperament, headless design and other stuff lika dat


----------



## chassless

^ true... and there's only one kind of wood in the neck.


----------



## Zado

chassless said:


> ^ true... and there's only one kind of wood in the neck.



Absolutely.


And still too much/not enough bevel


----------



## Millul

You guys are totally forgetting the pale moon ebony fretboard!


----------



## chassless

Zado said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> 
> And still too much/not enough bevel



can of worms of the season


----------



## Edika

Just saw one of the UK online stores advertise the Explorer for £949. I was expecting them to be closer to £800 so I'm curious to see what the other online shops will do.


----------



## Zado

Another dust taking guitar in Eu shops I fear...  when we will reach 1700-2000 &#8364; for a MIK schecter, dealers will probably stop importing them, there are already too many unsold here.
Btw yesterday I saw an advertisement for a USA sunset custom in caribbean green...4.000&#8364;.
They are great guitars no doubt, but how can sellers expect people to buy them when they are priced 1000&#8364; more than a way more popular(and with better resale value) Suhr modern? No idea, the shop will probably have iit forever


----------



## Mangle

Wow, that is ridiculous. I'm not a real big Suhr fan. But with that kind of huge difference in my face. I'd have no choice but to take a closer look/larger consideration.


----------



## feraledge

Hey Zado, 
Do you remember where the post is on this thread for that CS grey/flaked black strat you posted not horribly long ago? I've been meaning to ask more about it but can't find it.


----------



## Zado

feraledge said:


> Hey Zado,
> Do you remember where the post is on this thread for that CS grey/flaked black strat you posted not horribly long ago? I've been meaning to ask more about it but can't find it.



Mmmm you mean the Rad-itional?


----------



## feraledge

^ That's the one. Aside from the gaudy inlays it looks amazing!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well if it ends up being an available model, you can ask for different inlays.


----------



## Zado

Me likes those inlays ç_ç


----------



## Triple-J

Schecter have updated their website again and it turns out the JL-7 w/hipshot is staying it's just had a change of pickups, they've also put this beauty up there too.....













This is so damn beautiful I don't care about the pickups being soapbars infact I almost didn't notice at first.


----------



## feraledge

^ Well played Loomis, well played.


----------



## Zado

That's the Maus signature


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^That's not Loomis' sig. That's for Maus (formerly) of Lacuna Coil.


----------



## celticelk

If that's an ebony board, I might actually buy a superstrat this year. It's definitely the End Times.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's ebony. 

I'm preparing my nuclear bunker. 10 Cloverfield Lane is becoming reality.


----------



## feraledge

feraledge said:


> ^ Well played Loomis, well played.



Maybe I was commenting on Loomis changing his pickups...


----------



## Zalbu

Man, all these new fiddles are making me reconsider buying a KM7 when I get the dosh. The Merrow is just a bit too plain for my tastes compared to some of the other stuff they have. Just a shame that so many of them have EMGs but I might have to buckle up and go with it.


----------



## MattThePenguin

Zalbu said:


> Man, all these new fiddles are making me reconsider buying a KM7 when I get the dosh. The Merrow is just a bit too plain for my tastes compared to some of the other stuff they have. Just a shame that so many of them have EMGs but I might have to buckle up and go with it.



I think, aside from the new Merrow, the 2014 Merrow's are the coolest guitars Schecter has. I don't think it gets much better for the money.


----------



## Zado

We haz demos


----------



## cip 123

I actually like the soapbar pups. Just the loom it fits the guitar. Don't care what you say it looks damn fine.


----------



## Zado

^I would say the very same.

Btw the E-II sounded awful, maybe duee to the guitar iself, the amp or just the guy who doesn't really know how to tweak an amp. But I refuse to think THAT was the best sound he could get from that gear.


----------



## cip 123

Too many mids in the EQ^


----------



## Mad-Max

That guitar slide at the very beginning of that vid was a total fail


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The only example I've heard the Hellraiser amp sounding decent was Keith Merrow's demo, so I wouldn't blame that on the guitar.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The only example I've heard the Hellraiser amp sounding decent was Keith Merrow's demo, so I wouldn't blame that on the guitar.



A friend of mine has the HellAmp, and it doesn't sound that bad if you set it up properly....


----------



## Mattykoda

Unfortunately I had to send it back for a replacement but got a quick snap before I packed it back up. Overall I'm very impressed with it. It had a crack near the 12th fret, couple dings throughout the binding and headstock and the pickups had marks on them. Will do a NGD and a proper review once I get the replacement.


----------



## Zado

Too bad you had to sent it back, it looks great


----------



## Mattykoda

Yeah it played and sounded great even with the 81/60 which I'm not really a fan of but I'll swap them out for a 57/66 set once I get the replacement. The real question will be what color option from metalworks.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Black chrome, obviously. 

off-topic, but I REALLY wish they'd introduce some original black H covers.


----------



## Tisca

Went from not knowing what guitar was in the photo to finding out and GASing for one. Good job.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Tisca said:


> Went from not knowing what guitar was in the photo to finding out and GASing for one. Good job.



Actually, if you don't mind me asking,which model is that? I went to Schecter site, and choosing PT body shape + 7 strings didn't show this one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Chris Garza sig. It was discontinued since he's an Ibanez dude now.


----------



## Mattykoda

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Black chrome, obviously.
> 
> off-topic, but I REALLY wish they'd introduce some original black H covers.



Are the chrome covers pretty resistant? I want to say I remember a few peeling on the hellraiser extreme models but I think that was before they started the metalworks option.

Also here's the model
Guitars : Chris Garza PT-7


----------



## Zado




----------



## Zado




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

> Here's a question we are throwing out here... we are revamping the 'standard' BANSHEE ,,, what pickup config would your like to see: H/H (as the original), HSS or HSH ?



Recently posted on their FB page.

You fvckers better say H-S-S or H-S-H.


----------



## Mad-Max

If the Banshee Elites weren't 1000 a pop I'd get another one as a 6 string in that Cat's Eye Pearl.


----------



## LTigh

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Recently posted on their FB page.
> 
> You fvckers better say H-S-S or H-S-H.



I said H/H with coil split, because the current configuration is awesome. Or H-S-H (but only with coil split).

A pickguard might be nice, too.

Fight me.


----------



## Nlelith

I personally would like to see H-H or H-S. With H-S, maybe even slant the neck single and add partial frets up to 27th.


----------



## Zado

Nlelith said:


> I personally would like to see H-H or H-S. With H-S, maybe even slant the neck single and add partial frets up to 27th.



You guys learn from him.


----------



## Zado

Abbath signature




































+ these guys


----------



## Wachu

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Chris Garza sig. It was discontinued since he's an Ibanez dude now.




Shiiiit, so there will be no new units? damn, i was hoping for more guitars on the market and lower price....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wachu said:


> Shiiiit, so there will be no new units? damn, i was hoping for more guitars on the market and lower price....



I'm guessing that's why Schecter made the Hellraiser Hybrid PT7, so they can release a similarly-specced 7-string.


----------



## Wachu

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm guessing that's why Schecter made the Hellraiser Hybrid PT7, so they can release a similarly-specced 7-string.



But this inlay on Hybrid makes me not want.. garza model is best in schecter,imo.


----------



## Pikka Bird

That Abbath one has been modded for the Floyd. You can still see the string holes from before.


----------



## xCaptainx

Putting an order in for the E1 Custom Explorer and Hellraiser Hybrid PT-7. I can live with the inlays as the colour looks fantastic!


----------



## dirtool

Zado said:


>




if km-7 mkii got this finish


----------



## Zado




----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

Ugh, that's sick as F*CK ^


----------



## Mattykoda

Some deals at GC on the A-6 and hellraiser extreme c-7
Schecter Guitar Research Blackjack A-6 Electric Guitar Satin Vampire Red | Guitar Center
Schecter Guitar Research A-6 50th Anniversary Electric Guitar Transparent White | Guitar Center
Schecter Guitar Research Hellraiser Extreme C-7 M Electric Guitar Satin Crimson Red Burst Maple | Guitar Center


----------



## chassless

^ that satin red!


----------



## Zado

May I say that not gettin an H-Ex for that price is plain stupid for the guitar it is?


----------



## Mattykoda

Agreed. The only thing that stopped me is the tom bridge, I just cant seem to get along with them. Hopefully someone here gets one but I might pick up the red A-6 and see how it is.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh thank ....ity .... it isn't the black/red Avenger. I would have been piiiiisssed.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Cheap Poison

Hot damn! that strat!


----------



## Zado

These are quite nice for their price...also, I happen to love the lack of binding


----------



## Nlelith

That quilt on the trans-black one looks pretty unique...


----------



## Zado

Random bonerus pics


----------



## AndruwX

Schecter (USA) is the new Suhr


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

AndruwX said:


> Schecter (USA) is the new Suhr



*cough*eventhoughschecterhasbeenbuildingusamadecustomguitarssince1976*cough*


----------



## curlyvice

Schecter is looking really great these days. I've recently moved back to 6's but I would love a Wes Hauch sig if I ever need a new 7.

The Johnston sig is definitely on my long list. He's an amazing player. If anybody reading this thread hasn't listened to Atomic Mind, they should.


----------



## Zado

AndruwX said:


> Schecter (USA) is the new Suhr



Mmm I wish they were, but they're not there yet. Quality wise they are just as good, I played certain US Schecs I liked even more than certain Suhs, but John is on another level when it comes to add a touch, like wood pickup covers, wood knobs, splendid exotic figured tops and necks and things like that. Hell, Suhr is the best of the best on the market for that stuff.
Schecter has time to get even better, I' personally love if they started using white/cream/zebra pickups, imho it adds a crazy classy touch even to cheap guitars.


----------



## shpence

Anyone played Wes Hauch's PT-7 FR? I love the tele look and have been thinking about grabbing one. Not a fan of the pickups SD Pegasus/Sentient but I can replace those.


----------



## Zado

shpence said:


> Anyone played Wes Hauch's PT-7 FR? I love the tele look and have been thinking about grabbing one. Not a fan of the pickups SD Pegasus/Sentient but I can replace those.



Never played one, but it looks so damn good it hurts.


----------



## AndruwX

Zado said:


> Mmm I wish they were, but they're not there yet. Quality wise they are just as good, I played certain US Schecs I liked even more than certain Suhs, but John is on another level when it comes to add a touch, like wood pickup covers, wood knobs, splendid exotic figured tops and necks and things like that. Hell, Suhr is the best of the best on the market for that stuff.
> Schecter has time to get even better, I' personally love if they started using white/cream/zebra pickups, imho it adds a crazy classy touch even to cheap guitars.



Well look on the bright side.
They are still more affordable than the majority of Suhrs. So, that's a plus I guess.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> *cough*eventhoughschecterhasbeenbuildingusamadecustomguitarssince1976*cough*



The more competition, the better.


----------



## cardinal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> *cough*eventhoughschecterhasbeenbuildingusamadecustomguitarssince1976*cough*



The Schecter name has been around for a long time, though the guys that put them on the map (like Tom Anderson) have moved on. Modern, post-Dallas-era Schecters have looked great for years. I don't really see anything in this crop of USA models that they haven't been able to put out previously. Maybe they're just making more of a marketing effort, which isn't a bad idea.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Zado

Not sure If I'm a fan of these, they seem to lack the meat in the mids


----------



## cip 123

Really want a banshee 8 with a Floyd


----------



## Mattykoda

For the peeps to enjoy
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...gd-schecter-banshee-dcgl-exclusive-1-4-a.html


----------



## Zado

Mattykoda said:


> For the peeps to enjoy
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...gd-schecter-banshee-dcgl-exclusive-1-4-a.html



Me likez^


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

This is apparently a heavily modified SLS... But still.


----------



## Zado

Yeah, I've seen that, but unfortunately it's not schec doing


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass




----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

BTW has anyone heard any whispers on when the Schexplorer will be hitting the market??? 
Other than being added to their website I haven't seen hide nor hair of one yet!


----------



## ChubbyEwok

Blue1970Cutlass said:


>



I'm not much of an explorer guy but man that looks awesome!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Abbath's new E-1. 



Blue1970Cutlass said:


> BTW has anyone heard any whispers on when the Schexplorer will be hitting the market???
> Other than being added to their website I haven't seen hide nor hair of one yet!



Schecter's FB page said early April.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Schecter's FB page said early April.



I periodically check their FB page but must have missed it, thanks!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It was a post early this month or late last month. Don't remember.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay, this actually looks really, really cool. I hope one of the Ashba sigs end up looking like this.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Zado




----------



## manu80

is that abbath with the explo ?


----------



## Andromalia

I'd say so yes. He has some white hair in the black now, so kvlt.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Yup its him. He's a ....ing hench guy in person.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yes, there were two black E-1s made for both Abbath and the dude for Ministry.


----------



## MFB

manu80 said:


> is that abbath with the explo ?



Pretty sure it's actually Tommy Wiseau


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MFB said:


> Pretty sure it's actually Tommy Wiseau


----------



## noob_pwn

I have never been a schecter fan, they've always really not appealed to me but damn they've picked their game up in recent times. I'm absolutely frothing over that schexplorer and those new USA models look unreal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

RIP Jackson endorsement.


----------



## skmanga

Hey guys!
I will hopefully be joining the KM klub today with my new 2016 KM7!!
UPS is out with my guitar for delivery today!

I've obsessively gone over the specs about 100 times and I am way too excited for this guitar, even moreso than when I was waiting for the Ibanez RGDIX7MPB to show up (awesome guitar, but mine came kind of damaged and they wont have any more in stock till who knows when..).

My question today is, what exactly is the push pull function tied to on the single vol knob?
Is it a coil tap/split? is it a weird tone control?
Cant find concrete info on it!

Thanks guys and gals!


----------



## Miek

It's a coil split for both pickups.


----------



## skmanga

Awesome, thanks a lot!
It is what I was hoping it would be 
Exactly what this guitar needs to take it over the edge into being a versatile monster!


----------



## HaloHat

Still hoping for some Schecter/DCGL 7 string extended scale Exploder, Prowler/SII and V guitars. Preferably with super thin satin finish on some nice exotic wood tops [Wenge, Bloodwood, Lacewood, Ebony etc.] I truly hate thick gloss finish. There is sand paper so I'll buy them either way but it would be nice not to have to remove the gloss. Better ways to invest ones time.

More 7 string Super Strats would be very far down my list of guitars that I would buy. Though they are great and somebody is always buying their first, so I understand their popularity [I have a few ]

Would buy the Wes Haunch Tele in a heartbeat if it had any scale between 26.5"-27.5" as an option.


----------



## Mangle

Is it just me or does it seem that Schecter has become more conservative with their output/specs?

I'm pretty disappointed in a few of the new releases (new releases overall). Especially when you compare them to their previous yearly roll-out.

The Explorer and the Wes Hauch are seemingly nothing like what I've come to expect from the guys at Schecter. And I mean this in the broader sense of the adventurous outlook of a company not afraid to go with their gut (or whatever) I understand Wes' specs are his own desicion etc. 

Pretty surprised at what seems like somewhat of an about face at a whole bunch of the models specs. Are they trying to plug holes in what they offer overall? Having the regular unleaded for the beginner/conservative player? I had a bit more of a left of center opinion of ol' Schecky. Hoping they'll get back to their old selves next year a'la 7 string, baritone, FR, Explorer. Could just be me.... ?


----------



## cip 123

HaloHat said:


> Still hoping for some Schecter/DCGL 7 string extended scale Exploder, Prowler/SII and V guitars. Preferably with super thin satin finish on some nice exotic wood tops [Wenge, Bloodwood, Lacewood, Ebony etc.] I truly hate thick gloss finish. There is sand paper so I'll buy them either way but it would be nice not to have to remove the gloss. Better ways to invest ones time.



What you're asking for is a custom guitar.



Mangle said:


> Is it just me or does it seem that Schecter has become more conservative with their output/specs?
> 
> I'm pretty disappointed in a few of the new releases (new releases overall). Especially when you compare them to their previous yearly roll-out.
> 
> The Explorer and the Wes Hauch are seemingly nothing like what I've come to expect from the guys at Schecter. And I mean this in the broader sense of the adventurous outlook of a company not afraid to go with their gut (or whatever) I understand Wes' specs are his own desicion etc.
> 
> Pretty surprised at what seems like somewhat of an about face at a whole bunch of the models specs. Are they trying to plug holes in what they offer overall? Having the regular unleaded for the beginner/conservative player? I had a bit more of a left of center opinion of ol' Schecky. Hoping they'll get back to their old selves next year a'la 7 string, baritone, FR, Explorer. Could just be me.... ?




What do you expect them to release? In the past few years they've been at the front of ERG's they have 6, 7, 8, 9 and Baritone in various different models in various different specs. Floyds on 6,7 and 8. Sustainers on 6 and 7. Active and passive options. Various colours, bolt on and set neck and neck thru guitars. Strat shapes Tele shapes, Avenger shapes. Stainless steel frets, Steel upgrades for Floyd roses. New colour changing finishes. Nothing to be disappointed about. If they were to release more ERG''s they would saturate their line and become known as metal/ERG makers which is no bad thing but does not make for a good business model.

This year they've focused more on the traditional shapes. To draw in more market and establish themselves as more then just a metal company, thats why they've pushed custom shop models and pickups. They're still stuck with the Metal image. If they can shake that they bring in a new market.

In addition to the metal market because lets not forget they didn't stop producing models from years previous. One or two have faded out but the majority remain in all their options.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mangle said:


> Is it just me or does it seem that Schecter has become more conservative with their output/specs?
> 
> I'm pretty disappointed in a few of the new releases (new releases overall). Especially when you compare them to their previous yearly roll-out.
> 
> The Explorer and the Wes Hauch are seemingly nothing like what I've come to expect from the guys at Schecter. And I mean this in the broader sense of the adventurous outlook of a company not afraid to go with their gut (or whatever) I understand Wes' specs are his own desicion etc.
> 
> Pretty surprised at what seems like somewhat of an about face at a whole bunch of the models specs. Are they trying to plug holes in what they offer overall? Having the regular unleaded for the beginner/conservative player? I had a bit more of a left of center opinion of ol' Schecky. Hoping they'll get back to their old selves next year a'la 7 string, baritone, FR, Explorer. Could just be me.... ?



I prefer the new Schecter. Less of a focus on gaudy-inlaid superstrats, and more of a focus on guitars with better specs, hardware, and electronics, as well as bringing back some old series and improving them.


----------



## Zado

Theystill need to rely more on solid finishes tho


----------



## Zado




----------



## narad

Oh man, give me that purple one!! Do you have a link?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm pretty sure it's Zado ....ing with the custom mockup maker.


----------



## Zado

The configurator is always a lovely tool <3


----------



## Millul

narad said:


> Oh man, give me that purple one!! Do you have a link?



With gold PU covers!


----------



## Zado




----------



## narad

Totally want to go customshop on that cynus just to ditch the high school goth child inlays.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

Are there any banshee elite 7 FR's without the sustaniac? Seems kind of like a cool tool that i would probably only really mess with for like a day or two.


----------



## Mattykoda

This is the only one unfortunately. The natural or cats eye finish are not available without it which I agree with you about using it for a day saying hey this is fun. If only they replaced it with a piezo......
Banshee Elite : Banshee Elite-7 FR
DCGL link
Schecter DIAMOND SERIES DCGL EXCLUSIVE Banshee Elite-7FR Trans Turquoise 7-String Electric Guitar


----------



## skmanga

Hey guys!
Checking in from the east coast with my new Schecter KM7 KM2.
Love the guitar, plays like a dream! The fretwork is dope and the pickups sound awesome 

Having an issue with it though..
The vol knob/push pull potentiometer on the guitar is starting to go...
Sucks since it is a new guitar and I hear it was a problem with the KM7 MK1's...

Musicians friend is willing to send me a replacement pot from their site, and since I have no experience in this field I was hoping you guys could steer me in the right direction!

EDIT:
The guitar also came with the neck pickup leaning down towards the bottom of the guitar rather than being set flat.
I am thinking something in there got bent somehow. 
Is fixing that as simple as bending it back in place?
Or is the pickup compromised? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## chassless

^ could you post a picture of the pickup ?


----------



## Mad-Max

That just seems so strange that it only happens on the first run of KM's. 

Given the fact that Schecters all come with CTS pots, which are the cream of the crop, it's so hard to imagine that going out. A replacement pot should do the trick, and Keith said he's well aware of the problem and is having Schecter fix the problem on future runs of the guitar. 

As far as the pickup goes, you might want to unscrew it and see if the screws have been bent in some way. Otherwise, it might be how the holes were drilled in the guitar itself. If it's the screws (Which hopefully that's the case), just get some replacement screws and that should do the trick. Worse comes to worse, if it's the holes that were drilled, you might want to drill new holes that are more straight than slanted. That might get a bit tricky. If you're paranoid you might screw that up (HA!, puns), then try your best to find a local luthier that can handle the job. 

Just my .02 cents.


----------



## feraledge

With direct mounted pickups there should be foam under the pickups, since there are screws on one side and not the other, they probably just didn't put the foam in the right place. Unscrew the pickups and adjust it, should take no time, just have to take the strings off to do it.


----------



## Mad-Max

feraledge said:


> With direct mounted pickups there should be foam under the pickups, since there are screws on one side and not the other, they probably just didn't put the foam in the right place. Unscrew the pickups and adjust it, should take no time, just have to take the strings off to do it.



See that's strange because I have a guitar with Direct mounted pickups and there's no foam underneath. 

Must be something Schecter does for their guitars with Direct mounted pickups.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

My direct-mounted Ibanez had foam under the pickup.


----------



## Mad-Max

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> My direct-mounted Ibanez had foam under the pickup.



Is the foam attached to the pickup itself by chance?


----------



## Boojakki

Mad-Max said:


> See that's strange because I have a guitar with Direct mounted pickups and there's no foam underneath.
> 
> Must be something Schecter does for their guitars with Direct mounted pickups.



The Duncans in my Banshee-6 are also all over the place and wobbly and stuff. Have to put foam under em next string change. Drives me nuts...


----------



## Mad-Max

Boojakki said:


> The Duncans in my Banshee-6 are also all over the place and wobbly and stuff. Have to put foam under em next string change. Drives me nuts...



I replaced EMG's in a guitar with passive Duncans, and there was padding under the EMG's, but that's about it. Other than that there wasn't any "foam". The Duncan's however don't have that padding, but I don't really have issues with them getting out of place. 

Also, real quick. Do you have the old Banshee models that are bolt on? or an Elite? 

If you have an Elite, do you still have the superchargers? I'd love to get my hands on the 6 string models because I love those pickups on my Banshee Elite 7. 

If not, that's cool. 

By the way, a buddy of mine who has an Avenger Blackjack 8 String has the same issues with his Duncan pickups being wobbly and getting out of place. I forget how he fixed it though, but that's just weird.


----------



## Boojakki

Mad-Max said:


> Also, real quick. Do you have the old Banshee models that are bolt on? or an Elite?



It's the "old" bolt on model


----------



## Chokey Chicken

Mad-Max said:


> See that's strange because I have a guitar with Direct mounted pickups and there's no foam underneath.
> 
> Must be something Schecter does for their guitars with Direct mounted pickups.



Foam sort of acts like the springs on ring mounted pickups. They force the pickup upwards against the screw heads so it maintains height. Without foam, you're likely to run into wobbly pickups that are too low into the cavity, the same as if you mounted pickups to a ring without using springs. 

The only way no foam would work is if you screw the legs of the pup all the way down. If your guitar is direct mount and doesn't have foam, then that guitar is an oddity. I have a few different brands with direct mount, and they all have some sort of padding.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mad-Max said:


> Is the foam attached to the pickup itself by chance?



No, it was glued inside of the guitar.


----------



## Mad-Max

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> No, it was glued inside of the guitar.



Hmm. Interesting


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I don't see WHY a guitar or pickup wouldn't have foam or springs under them if they're direct mounted. Wouldn't they just flop around of the inside of the guitar? They need that upward pressure.


----------



## Shask

Boojakki said:


> The Duncans in my Banshee-6 are also all over the place and wobbly and stuff. Have to put foam under em next string change. Drives me nuts...



My Banshee 6 FR P had the bridge pickup that was sitting at an angle. I took it out and there was a spring/foam piece under the pickup, but since the Nazgul has screws in it, this piece could not be put in the center. It was off to one side which made the pickup sit at a diagonal.

I just added some layers of foam on the other side to balance it out. I have it mostly flat now. Not perfect, but almost. It took a few tries to get it right. Luckily the pickup is screwed into a metal insert, so it isn't weakening the wood taking the pickup in and out over and over.

My Neck pickup was fine.


----------



## Mad-Max

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I don't see WHY a guitar or pickup wouldn't have foam or springs under them if they're direct mounted. Wouldn't they just flop around of the inside of the guitar? They need that upward pressure.



My guitar really doesn't have that issue without the foam to be honest


----------



## Mattykoda

Hot damn!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Sumsar

^ Wuhu, I personally think it is pretty cool, might buy it at some point. I think it is pretty interesting that the description of the video says:

"He knew that with all of the support he's gotten from 7string.org and his successes with low tunings in the past, that this JLX-7 FR was meant to be"


----------



## blacai

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>




Not a fan of that shape but I could make an exception...


----------



## Zado

Is it just me or the bridge pickup is a lil off-centered?


----------



## HaloHat

Did Schecter or DCGL decide on a

7 string ERG Exploder body style

7 string ERG Prowler model

7 string ERG V model

7 string ERG Wes Haunch Sig Tele

yet?

I bought and still have a 2006 Loomis and have bought all Jeff's solo and Nevermore recordings but I am not feelin' the JLX-7FR Cygnus shape


----------



## BubbleWrap

I've never really been a fan of Schecter but am now really gassing for a banshee elite 7 or hellraiser hybrid pt-7.


----------



## blubaruboxer

BubbleWrap said:


> I've never really been a fan of Schecter but am now really gassing for a banshee elite 7 or hellraiser hybrid pt-7.



me either. always have been an ibanez guy, but that hellraiser hybrid pt-7 in violet is screaming my name.


----------



## xCaptainx

If all goes well, I'll be visiting Schecter next Friday to pick up a PT-7 in ultra violet. I'll post pics here asap!


----------



## HaloHat

xCaptainx said:


> If all goes well, I'll be visiting Schecter next Friday to pick up a PT-7 in ultra violet. I'll post pics here asap!



You could tell them you know of a guy who would pay in full right now for an ERG 7 string Prowler, ERG 7 string V, ERG 7 string Wes Haunch Sig and ERG 7 string Explorer and you would not be lying 

Best of luck on your journey to Schecter Headquarters 
I hope to see NZ someday in person.


ps - enjoying your bands youtubes... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmMc2nLuHdQ


----------



## cip 123

HaloHat said:


> You could tell them you know of a guy who would pay in full right now for an ERG 7 string Prowler, ERG 7 string V, ERG 7 string Wes Haunch Sig and ERG 7 string Explorer and you would not be lying
> 
> Best of luck on your journey to Schecter Headquarters
> I hope to see NZ someday in person.
> 
> 
> ps - enjoying your bands youtubes... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmMc2nLuHdQ



They've made a few 7 string V's in at least 26.5.


----------



## HaloHat

cip 123 said:


> They've made a few 7 string V's in at least 26.5.



There are a couple of Schecter "Sig" V7's I have thought of buying as they are quite inexpensive but I'd need or at least want to mod them too much to get where I'd be happy and then of course the cost goes up too.

The ESP Jesse Liu Sig would work if it had a 27" scale. I like that guitar. Same with the Schecter Wes Haunch Sig Tele, I'd prefer a 27" scale but would deal with the 26.5 if all the rest was spec'd like the 25.5 sig.

HaloHat gonna hate on -

Gloss finish
Fretboard Inlays [other than 12th & 24th
Less than 26.5 scale

HaloHat lusts - 

Natural finish
Exotic woods - Bloodwood, Wenge, Lacewood etc.
27 to 27.5 scale
Non Super Strat body shapes - V, Tele, SG types are good.

Hoping to be in a position to try a "from scratch" build soon. Probably the only way to get exactly what I want without spending a fortune on a full custom with an endless wait time for the build. And then your still crossing your fingers hoping it comes out the way you are happy with ha.


----------



## Zado




----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Zado said:


> *epic customshop generated guitars*



You need to stop this, man. I got really excited for all those feckers, hoping they would be an actual thing


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> You need to stop this, man. I got really excited for all those feckers, hoping they would be an actual thing



That or just say they're mockups.

Heck, for now on, if ANYONE'S going to post new pictures, we *NEED CONTEXT*.  Like, say where you found it, what it is (or who's signature model it is), or if it's a prototype or a production model.


----------



## Zado

It's impossible to say if it sounds good or not from this clip, but it's far better than the previous clip fo sho
http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1244307319835631274_320023622


----------



## Mattykoda

Courtesy of The Axe Palace


----------



## narad

I loved the 7-string riot the axe palace had in but I saw only 1 photo and never saw it posted for sale. Need more Schecters like that!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I wish they'd do more with the Riot. That, and the Stiletto are their most underrated guitar shapes.

Also, .... yeah at the blue burst. The more, the merrier.


----------



## narad

Ahh, thar' she be.


----------



## dirtool

^custom shop?


----------



## Zado

Yep, masterbuilt


----------



## dirtool

I like that finish,it's Doris purple burst


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I actually like the Schecter more because of the more vibrant purple.


----------



## Mattykoda

[URL="https://www.instagram.com/p/BErZmLhuJye/?taken-by=schecterguitarsofficial"]



[/URL]


----------



## Zhysick

That TELE!!

That Superstrat!!!!

Where is my inner metalhead? OMG...


----------



## Mattykoda

Double post


----------



## Mattykoda

Zhysick said:


> That TELE!!
> 
> That Superstrat!!!!
> 
> Where is my inner metalhead? OMG...



It's ok. Let it out. We'll support you


----------



## Zado




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

............, they stole my idea for an E-1 with Explorer E/2 contours.


----------



## Mattykoda

I'm not a fan of tom bridges but I would buy that!


----------



## feraledge

Zado said:


>



Hot damn. Floyd this version. Please.


----------



## Zado

I still need the cream binding and the 3 cream humbuckers with matched rings


----------



## Zado




----------



## chassless




----------



## Zhysick

Oh yeah... that black explorer with bevels... my inner metalhead is back!!!


----------



## xCaptainx

I have my Ultra Violet PT-7

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/310881-ngd-schecter-pt-7-ultra-violet.html


----------



## Mattykoda




----------



## warpedsoul

xCaptainx said:


> I have my Ultra Violet PT-7
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/310881-ngd-schecter-pt-7-ultra-violet.html



Awesome. I got my PT 6 string in same finish. Great guitar.


----------



## Zado

Something's wrong with that Maus


----------



## Asphyxia

Zado said:


> Something's wrong with that Maus



Yes, me not owning it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

keith pls stahp


----------



## Mathemagician

Looks like the PT's are the go to 25.5 7string.


----------



## Key_Maker

Zado said:


> Something's wrong with that Maus



Yes it is something wrong, the bridge pickup is too far from the bridge compared to the PT or the Merrow


----------



## xCaptainx

Mathemagician said:


> Looks like the PT's are the go to 25.5 7string.



Website for PT-7 hybrid states it's 26.5, although wes hauch sig is 25.5 I believe.


----------



## chassless

Serious question while we're at it, is there any particular rule or tradition as to where a pickup should be relative to the bridge or the neck?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

chassless said:


> Serious question while we're at it, is there any particular rule or tradition as to where a pickup should be relative to the bridge or the neck?



Not really, most of the time it's pretty close to the bridge. Soundwise there will be not a whole lot of difference. Aesthetically though... 











I prefer close to the bridge, along with lots of others, so that's what most of the guitar companies do.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Key_Maker said:


> Yes it is something wrong, the bridge pickup is too far from the bridge compared to the PT or the Merrow



I was gonna guess that weird burned-looking spot on the bass horn, but now that you point it out, that pickup is awful far from the bridge. Pretty epic otherwise, though!


----------



## LTigh

Key_Maker said:


> Yes it is something wrong, the bridge pickup is too far from the bridge compared to the PT or the Merrow



Huh.

It's about as far from the bridge as the pickup in my Banshee 7.

Although, if you do a quick a/b of, say, the old Banshee 6 Passive and the Banshee 6FR Passive, you'll notice that on the Floyd version, it's more the fact that the saddles sit further away from the edge of the Floyd base plate than on the Hipshot fixed bridge-- the saddles in both are in the same place, but the real estate on the Floyd means the edge needs to be closer to the pickup to keep the proper scale.

Vault : Banshee-6 FR Passive

Vault : Banshee-6 Passive

That being said, looks like most of the the newer models have the pickup closer to the bridge saddles.

Banshee Elite : Banshee Elite-6


----------



## Mattykoda

For the dragon burst lovers


----------



## Mattykoda

Some prons


----------



## MoonJelly

that hot pink scorpion!!!!

TAKE MY MONEY NOW


----------



## dirtool

new floyd rose?
looks cool


----------



## MoonJelly

It's the FRX, it's been around maybe 1-2 years... for those who want a Floyd without a bunch of routing.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Loving the teal Banshee and natural PT! I'd rock either of those in a heartbeat.


----------



## Mad-Max

That Teal Banshee with the Hipshot


----------



## Mattykoda

^more you said


----------



## Zado

Ok this must be one of the coolest superstrats I've seen in my life. It gets its place up there, in theolympus with the ESP Horizon and the Jackson Soloist.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Nah. Needa a Floyd Rose and then it's there.


----------



## Konstantine

oh my. That teal banshee is to die for <3


----------



## Quiet Coil

I might be the only one, but I didn't care for the teal Banshee when they made it as a 7-string DCGL exclusive and I don't much care for it now.

I'll bet it plays great though.


----------



## cardinal

^ it's one of those colors that I think looks neat, but I just think it'd look wierd once it's actually strapped on and being played.


----------



## Mathemagician

MoonJelly said:


> It's the FRX, it's been around maybe 1-2 years... for those who want a Floyd without a bunch of routing.



Didn't you just describe a top-mount Floyd? It's two studs. That thing looks like clouds take on Kahler and BDSM.


----------



## Pikka Bird

Mathemagician said:


> Didn't you just describe a top-mount Floyd? It's two studs. That thing looks like clouds take on Kahler and BDSM.



Top-mount Floyds still need the recess for the block and of course the springs in the back. This just needs the regular TOM stud holes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mathemagician said:


> Didn't you just describe a top-mount Floyd? It's two studs. That thing looks like clouds take on Kahler and BDSM.



It's completely full-floating. It's a top-mount Floyd in which you still need the neck angle, but is still full-floating.

Kahlers still need a bit of routing to work. This requires no routing period. It's also using a Floyd-esque spring system, and not the cam system Kahler uses.


----------



## MoonJelly

Mathemagician said:


> Didn't you just describe a top-mount Floyd? It's two studs. That thing looks like clouds take on Kahler and BDSM.


 
YUP! To give you an idea, go to 3:30 and see how much routing was required on this Gibson SG:


----------



## Zado

By far the coolest Schecter Solo ever made


----------



## Mattykoda

Guitar Factory is just killing it with the limited editions


----------



## Mad-Max

Just recently played on a Hellraiser Hybrid C-1 and I gotta say, that is one quality guitar. Sounded and played fantastic. Highly recommended for anyone looking for a good workhorse that sounds just as good as it looks.


----------



## Gravy Train

What do you all think of this?


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I love me some invisible guitars.


----------



## Zado

I made my first air guitar chops with that beauty


----------



## Mattykoda

Gravy Train said:


> What do you all think of this?


----------



## Mattykoda

Maybe he talking about this?





Or Jake pitts new sig explorer which looks nice with the floyd
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1354381521245322


----------



## Gravy Train

ThePhilosopher said:


> I love me some invisible guitars.



I'm sorry about that everyone! My phone didn't post the picture sadly... I was referring to the new Jake Pitts Explorers. There is going to be a hardtail (tunomatic) and a floyded verson. Both will have an EMG 81 in the bridge and a sustainiac in the neck. 

Again, my apologies!


----------



## Mattykoda

It's all good man it was a nice laugh. I'm not a fan of the band at all but when I saw the floyd one I was instantly convinced to buy one when released.


----------



## Sepultorture

Schecter KM-7 MK-II Ltd Ed. See Through Black Gloss | Guitar Factory Parramatta

Keith, this please, must have so bad


----------



## Mad-Max

The thing that kills my GAS for Jake's explorer's are the EMG's. I don't mind the sustainiac, but it wouldn't be something I would use all the time. I would prefer to just have a standard bridge and neck pickup. 

For me if I had to choose between his model and the E-1 Custom, I'd go E-1 Custom. My only thing with the E-1 Custom is the lack of color options and the pickguard, which Jake's doesn't have the pickguard and it looks so much better without it.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Mattykoda

I don't know if these were ever posted but hot damn part 2!
I need the purple and sky blue tele in my life


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Mattykoda said:


>



Is this a baritone? Looks kinda like it from the pickup spacing, but it may not be...either way, I'd rock one!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I don't think it is. Just the lack of pickup rings, Tele bridge, and the 22-fret neck makes the spacing look a lot wider than usual.


----------



## Mattykoda




----------



## Zado

After seeing Black Sabbath a couple of days ago I can't help but feel like needing a USA S-II.

Yeah, I know there are tons of nice Gibbies out there, but the gap between the neck pickup and the fb on the 22 fretted models is just unbearable to me


----------



## Mattykoda

I just want this caribbean burst sunset custom 





and peep this masterwork raiden


----------



## feraledge

Had not heard of the Raiden before, but hot damn. Might be a LOT cheaper than an ESP Custom Shop Formula...
Straight shot:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

You can probably contact Schecter about it. I'm NOT sure if you can get a Masterworks quote, but if you get tempted, you can try. 

Plus, since it's a domestic company, you'll have WAY better contact with them than you did with ESP. Someone here (I believe Church2224? My memory is hazy ) ordered a USA Production and had really good contact with Schecter.


----------



## feraledge

I see they have an online form, but doing the exact same guitar with a Floyd and maple board was coming up to like $8000, so I think it would be in my best interests not to go that route. This one is listed at $3999, so the auto form number is way beyond reason for this. I'd happily hand that over to Tim at 6-string.com again, but short of winning the lottery or some insane work offer, we're talking years out. 
But I did not know about this body style before and am really stoked on it.


----------



## feraledge

Man, Schecter Masterworks gives, Schecter Masterworks takes. I think there's some deep seated douchey-ness within Schecter that makes it hard to commit to the brand even though they kill it when they're on point.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Jesus Titty-F4cking Christ that's a goddamn joke.


----------



## feraledge

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Jesus Titty-F4cking Christ that's a goddamn joke.



A $3,999 joke.


----------



## Zado

That's the interesting thing about Schecter, they're not afraid to deliver both the awesome and the ugly  everything can be made as long as they feel like needing, that's quite similar to ESP philosophy in a sense


----------



## LTigh

feraledge said:


> I see they have an online form, but doing the exact same guitar with a Floyd and maple board was coming up to like $8000, so I think it would be in my best interests not to go that route. This one is listed at $3999, so the auto form number is way beyond reason for this. I'd happily hand that over to Tim at 6-string.com again, but short of winning the lottery or some insane work offer, we're talking years out.
> But I did not know about this body style before and am really stoked on it.



Well, in "fairness" to both Schecter and Studio Gears (the fellas what's selling the guitar in question), looks like this one's been sitting around since 2013, if the serial number on the headstock is any indication, so it's probably being "priced to sell" (original "list" is at $6k minus $1).

Plus imma guess that there's probably some "wiggle room" when dealing with a custom shop rep/dealer, as you'd indicated with your previous dealings on the Custom ESP and 6-string.com.

That being said, $8000 is a little much. Wouldn't hurt to ask your guy what the "real" NDA cost may be, for your own curiosity.


----------



## LTigh

feraledge said:


> A $3,999 joke.



Huh, being sold by DCGL in Colorado of all places.

Imma guess they're hoping some rich stoner does an impulse buy on it, since the Devil's Lawn Clippings is legal in them parts.

During my three years of failure and misadventure in the Mountain State, I wound up living for a time with a roommate what was one of those rich-assed stoners who did a lot of impulse buying until the money ran out, had a ton of Washburn guitars cluttering up the basement of the house in various states of disrepair, easily about $10k worth. Dude was also a bit of a pack-rat and I suspect in the budding stages of tweaker infection, judging by the amount of shady characters he'd have over.

Thank Zombie Jeebus that situation didn't last long.

So yeah, I'm thinking they're hoping for a whale like this dude to snatch this up and proclaim his love of legalized marijuana.


----------



## Zado

Some pricings have a whoa-factor indeed
https://reverb.com/it/item/355995-s...-limited-run-gt-edition-silver-metallic-black

https://reverb.com/it/item/561174-schecter-usa-pt-gt-special-edition-custom-shop-frost-blue-white

https://reverb.com/it/item/465152-schecter-usa-namm-2015-sunset-classic-ii-7-string-sky-blue-burst

https://reverb.com/it/item/355930-schecter-usa-california-custom-elite-sunset-burst


----------



## BrailleDecibel

feraledge said:


> Man, Schecter Masterworks gives, Schecter Masterworks takes. I think there's some deep seated douchey-ness within Schecter that makes it hard to commit to the brand even though they kill it when they're on point.



It must come factory-tuned to 420 hz.


----------



## Mattykoda

BrailleDecibel said:


> It must come factory-tuned to 420 hz.


----------



## Mattykoda




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That's the PT Dream Machine II. 

USA PRODUCTION COLLECTION : PT DREAM MACHINE II


----------



## Zado

It'd look spectacular with gold hardware


----------



## Zado




----------



## HaloHat

Gravy Train said:


> I was referring to the new Jake Pitts Explorers. There is going to be a hardtail (tunomatic) and a floyded verson. Both will have an EMG 81 in the bridge and a sustainiac in the neck.



I could not send Schecter the cash fast enough for a 7 string 26.5 or 27" scale version. 

Wouldn't mind if they lost the gloss finish too. I suppose there is always sandpaper and elbow grease


----------



## HaloHat

feraledge said:


> A $3,999 joke.



Maybe why it has been for sale for years now


----------



## feraledge

HaloHat said:


> Maybe why it has been for sale for years now



They clearly were stoned when they did they pricing. It could have easily sold for $4,200.69.


----------



## cip 123

Keith Move to Carvin?  

Carvin K(A)M7

I realise this is strictly a Schecter thread but I say this and thought it was funny how similar it was specd to the KM7.

Apologies if it's not right and hope not to derail things.

But I had a laugh.


----------



## Zado

Still like the km more


----------



## Mattykoda

Zado said:


> Still like the km more


Word.


----------



## wannabguitarist

That's a gorgeous Kiesel 

Does anyone have experience with the new Solo ii's? How do they feel compared to the C-1s? I've always found Schecter's to be a little hit or miss with me, but when they hit I _really _love them. Doing some single cut shopping right now the Solo-ii Custom is just gorgeous :liplick:


----------



## Zado

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...-ii-custom-natural-gloss-somebody-had-do.html

Bam


----------



## Zado

https://www.facebook.com/schectergu...53564732/?video_source=pages_finch_main_video

For the new guitarist of Kingdom Come






For Zado


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh look, my new favorite guitarist.


----------



## Zado




----------



## rampant

Zado said:


>



I hate country but I like this.


----------



## Zado

That's a very non-country guitar really


----------



## cardinal

Modern country is where all the rock guitarist have gone.


----------



## Cheap

My Schecter USA Traditional order was pushed back, but I got to try out the Nick Johnston strat at NAMM last week. Christ on a cracker it was ridiculous.

He's also only using two springs in the trem--sneaky, sneaky. I feel like you don't see that too often


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> That's a very non-country guitar really



Pinstriping's pretty big with rockabilly/country artists. I see a lot of Gretsch and Teles with pinstripes.


----------



## feraledge

Zado said:


> That's a very non-country guitar really



I definitely see a country guitar.


----------



## HaloHat

The Tele. What can't they do 

Other than be a V


----------



## Zado

Different country for different folks 







Thy've e using nitro finishes lately, verrry nice


----------



## Pikka Bird

Zado said:


> https://www.facebook.com/schectergu...53564732/?video_source=pages_finch_main_video



...it has his "name" in a god damn 2edgy4u jagged font covering the entire front?!!


----------



## exo

Pikka Bird said:


> ...it has his "name" in a god damn 2edgy4u jagged font covering the entire front?!!



Well, it's a one off custom special use stage guitar. There's no such thing as "too gaudy" when intentionally trying to grab attention like that........just IMO, of course.


----------



## Pikka Bird

exo said:


> Well, it's a one off custom special use stage guitar. There's no such thing as "too gaudy" when intentionally trying to grab attention like that........just IMO, of course.



Yeah, I saw that it was a personal custom, but I just have a pet peeve against stuff like that. To each their own, but I think it's just a hair away from looking really awesome, and changing those letters into jagged tiger stripes in the same vein would push it over the edge.


----------



## Zado

I honestly didn t even notice


----------



## Zado

These would fit nicely in a KISS cover band


----------



## Mattykoda

Damn.


----------



## HaloHat

Well a little birdie told me we just might be seeing an ERG 7 string Schecter E-1 after all.

One down, three to go hehe
ERG 7 string Prowler II [not looking good for this boo hoo]
ERG 7 string Wes Haunch Sig spec'd [little birdie didn't respond to this, I want badly]
ERG 7 string V like the V-1 Custom [no birdie talk on this either whaaa]


----------



## Pikka Bird

Wow, I never realised how deliberate those mirrors were cracked. Kinda interesting to see them lined up like that, with the marker lines still on the front so we can see how alike they all are.


----------



## chassless

How are they deliberate if they're all the same?


----------



## Mattykoda

Reverse Silverburst


----------



## Pikka Bird

chassless said:


> How are they deliberate if they're all the same?



Deliberate being the opposite of random. They've cracked them (with cutters and pliers?) according to a pattern.


----------



## Zado

Mattykoda said:


> Reverse Silverburst



This looks just SO good.


----------



## sezna

^^ that c1fr. if it is as cheap as previous c1's I'm all over that. Take my money schecter!!!


----------



## Mattykoda

sezna said:


> ^^ that c1fr. if it is as cheap as previous c1's I'm all over that. Take my money schecter!!!



$1,159.00

And agreed zado. I honestly just want to buy one because of how good it looks.


----------



## exo

Pikka Bird said:


> Deliberate being the opposite of random. They've cracked them (with cutters and pliers?) according to a pattern.



I don't know if this is how Schecter does it, but I remember reading about how either Ibanez or Washburn made the mirror top Paul Stanley sigs by actually cutting the mirrors with glass cutters in a manner that made them appear to have been shatters, because actually trying to crack/shatter a mirror eat them with pulverized sections and edges that were razor sharp would cut up hands.

They'd cut them in a pattern that approximated "shattering", and mount the pieces in a layer of epoxy thick enough to fill the seams between pieces so the edges weren't dangerously sharp.

I can't tell you exactly where/ when I read this other than one of the guitar mags doing a Kiss edition a decade or so ago.


----------



## Pikka Bird

^Yeah, it looks like that's the case. You can see lines from a marker on the mirrors, so I'm guessing they score it with a cutter in sections.

I just never thought about it before, but thinking back all the Paul Stanley mirror models have had that slightly vortex-like pattern so it makes sense that it's not done at random.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Zado

Nitro feeneesh


----------



## Carl Kolchak

So are all of Schecter's sub $600 guitars made in China now?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The California Vintage and Stealth series is still Korean-made.


----------



## Zado

And they're making a carved version as well....sorry ESP guys, but this might be the coolest LP around.


----------



## Zado

http://www.gearorphanage.com/index....images/large/1Banshee6EliteFRSTBproto_LRG.jpg

http://www.gearorphanage.com/index....=images/large/Banshee7EliteFRSTBproto_LRG.jpg

http://www.gearorphanage.com/index....ges/large/Banshee8EliteStripeBlkProto_LRG.jpg


----------



## dirtool

adidas top,pass


----------



## Mattykoda

Damn I like the ones with the full top but something in me just wants the top of the headstock to be black too. Plus I think the shape looks a little different where the forearm cutout is. I've got a natural banshee elite 6 that should be here Tuesday and am excited to see how these play.


----------



## Mad-Max

Looks like I know what my next 7 string is gonna be.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Blood Tempest

I'll be receiving this one on Friday. Should have a NGD thread over the weekend or on Monday.


----------



## HaloHat

Do want a 7 string ERG E-7 Exploder type 

Want even more - 7 string ERG Prowler II. I emailed Schecter Custom Shop for a price...way out of my pay grade  





[wouldn't mind same in a new V shape along the ESP Arrow look either]

[[ or a 26.5 or 27" scale Wes Haunch Sig. Love that guitar but 25.5 = no sale to me as all my 7 strings are 26.5 - 27.5 scale. I can deal with the 1" difference. I'm not good enough to deal with any more than that. Actually I probably svck either way but that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it ]]

HpreNGD Blood Tempest !


----------



## aceinet

Those Solo 6 (or whatever the custom shop would call them) bodies look awesome. Get those to the import line but with a 1 11/16" nut.


----------



## Mattykoda

So this showed up last night and I am in love with it




EDIT: Congrats blood tempest it looks sick!


----------



## Zado

> Want even more - 7 string ERG Prowler II. I emailed Schecter Custom Shop for a price...way out of my pay grade


Eh, Masterworks are really something price wise 

^that banshee looks like a cooler carvin


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

Zado said:


> Eh, Masterworks are really something price wise
> 
> ^that banshee looks like a cooler carvin



Ain't nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Zado

Absolutely, put a FR and HSS config there and it gets PC-1 level of awesomeness


----------



## Blood Tempest

HaloHat said:


> HpreNGD Blood Tempest !





Mattykoda said:


> EDIT: Congrats blood tempest it looks sick!



Thanks, gents. Mattykoda, how are you liking the Schecter pickups?


----------



## Zado

You gotta take some serious pics of that beauty man


----------



## Blood Tempest

Zado said:


> You gotta take some serious pics of that beauty man



There will be lots! I promise. But they will all be phone quality. I don't have a proper camera, unfortunately.


----------



## Mattykoda

Blood Tempest said:


> Thanks, gents. Mattykoda, how are you liking the Schecter pickups?



Love them! This is my second guitar with schecters pickups, the other being brimstones and man they are just great all around. The guitar itself is pretty bright and these have a great amount of clarity and bite. Not as high output as the brimstones but still excellent and versatile. I have no plans to swap them and the 5 way switch I much prefer over coil tap.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Mattykoda said:


> Love them! This is my second guitar with schecters pickups, the other being brimstones and man they are just great all around. The guitar itself is pretty bright and these have a great amount of clarity and bite. Not as high output as the brimstones but still excellent and versatile. I have no plans to swap them and the 5 way switch I much prefer over coil tap.



Good to hear! I'm a Seymour Duncan addict, so I'm gonna keep an open mind with these. I have a pretty high gain amp, so my guess is I will just have to dump extra dirt onto them to get the sound I'm aiming for. But the clarity and bite are a huge plus. I wanted an 8 that was brighter than my Agile, so it sounds like I made the right pick. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Zado

DUncans are great, but Schecs have something different going one, which you may like or not. Thinking bout putting a Pasadena or a Route 57 in my traditional, though I like the JB in there...


----------



## Mattykoda

Yeah I run mine through my axe fx mainly using the hbe but I've yet to find a patch where it just didn't click. I don't think you'll have to put too much gain on them because they still bring it but everyone has a different sound. I'd honestly love to hear a 7 or 8 with these to see how they handle the low end. I currently have it in drop C and put the sixth down to an A and it handles it like a champ.

Like Zado said they really do have something else going on. What I like the most is some pickups have a fizzy sound at a certain point and these don't. They stay balanced and direct for the 6 string model at least.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Thank you, Zado and Mattykoda. Sounds like these pickups will be right for me. I toss a lot of distortion into my sound (I utilize clean at times) so articulation and clarity is important to me. As long as the pickups are hot enough (which it sounds like the will be) I have a feeling I will like them. As I said before, I'm going to be as open minded with them as possible and not expect them to be the same as my Duncans. I mean, I like the Cepheus pickups that came stock in my Agile custom. I'd expect these to be even better.

EDIT: I opted to have FedEx hold the package at an office closer to my house, rather than deliver it to my door. I live in an apartment, so I don't like stuff to sit outside my door all day for anyone to see. Now the expected delivery is Monday. It's sitting at their main facility barely a town away. Now I have to wait til Monday. UGH!


----------



## Zado

^The wait will be worth 

About the pickups, once a guy gave me a definition of Schecter pickups that might fit, at least some of them: they are a midway, a blend between the articulation, clarity and presence of Duncan pickups and the muscularity of DiMarzios.


----------



## Mattykoda

^ That's a damn good definition.


----------



## luislais

HaloHat said:


> Do want a 7 string ERG E-7 Exploder type
> 
> Want even more - 7 string ERG Prowler II. I emailed Schecter Custom Shop for a price...way out of my pay grade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [wouldn't mind same in a new V shape along the ESP Arrow look either]
> 
> [[ or a 26.5 or 27" scale Wes Haunch Sig. Love that guitar but 25.5 = no sale to me as all my 7 strings are 26.5 - 27.5 scale. I can deal with the 1" difference. I'm not good enough to deal with any more than that. Actually I probably svck either way but that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it ]]
> 
> HpreNGD Blood Tempest !



Look that finish!!! Awesome!!!

It's only for custom shop or for regular models too?


----------



## cip 123

luislais said:


> Look that finish!!! Awesome!!!
> 
> It's only for custom shop or for regular models too?



I believe thats just the top wood, looks like lacewood sorta. Even still the burst is nice.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Zado said:


> ^The wait will be worth
> 
> About the pickups, once a guy gave me a definition of Schecter pickups that might fit, at least some of them: they are a midway, a blend between the articulation, clarity and presence of Duncan pickups and the muscularity of DiMarzios.





Mattykoda said:


> ^ That's a damn good definition.



Alright, you two have me way more excited than I already was about getting my hands on this guitar today.


----------



## Mattykoda

^ GO GO GO!


----------



## Zado

cip 123 said:


> I believe thats just the top wood, looks like lacewood sorta. Even still the burst is nice.



Yep, australian lacewood


> Alright, you two have me way more excited than I already was about getting my hands on this guitar today.


Can't wait to read a review!


Some S(ch)exy pics


----------



## Blood Tempest

Mattykoda said:


> ^ GO GO GO!





Zado said:


> Can't wait to read a review!



I'm at work and I got notification its sitting at the FedEx store not even a quarter mile away. It's taking everything in me to no get up, walk out, and go get it right now


----------



## Spicypickles

Zado said:


>


----------



## Blood Tempest

Zado and Mattykoda: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?p=4625145#post4625145


----------



## luislais

cip 123 said:


> I believe thats just the top wood, looks like lacewood sorta. Even still the burst is nice.



Thanks!!!

I've never seen that kind of finish before, seems like some sunburst, but with a special finish... cool!


----------



## Millul

Spicypickles said:


>



I concur. That looks like the superstrat of superstrats!


----------



## MFB

Millul said:


> I concur. That looks like the superstrat of superstrats!



Would be if they committed to a real bridge. Something like that - which I agree, it is very 'pinnacle of superstratness' - should either be a Floyd with locking nut or straight hard-tail. 

Now with the vintage style trem, it loses that status and strikes me as an old man fiddle who's going to do some light usage on the bar and be done with it.


----------



## Zado

And with Apoc. pickups it probably sounds crushing too


----------



## TedintheShed

Guys, I bought a KM-7 Mk-II. Prior to this guitar, I thought of Schecter as being a second tier company. Well, this guitar has changed that, and in spades.

I was looking at Jackson to do my very first custom shop build order but now I am really thinking I like the specs on the KM-7 so much, I want a US built version of this guitar, just with a few minor tweaks. But I can't seem to figure out how to go about this process. I go on Schecters web site and there is kind of a semi-custom configurator, but I don't see anything to go about what I want to do. Is it the Masterworks quote, or do I have to go with a dealer? 

Also, is the KM body type based on the Banshee? 

Thanks,
Ted


----------



## Zado

The configurator can be used to build a semi-custom guitar, as part of the USA Production Series, which is something different from a complete custom instrument made as Masterwork. Honestly, if you're really going down the costly way, think deeply about the specs you want in your custom, cause it's gonna be entirely made on what you decide, shape included.

yeah, the KM is based on Banshee shape, or at least that's what they say


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Pssst, don't show Zado these pictures, or he'll pop a chubby.


----------



## TedintheShed

Zado said:


> The configurator can be used to build a semi-custom guitar, as part of the USA Production Series, which is something different from a complete custom instrument made as Masterwork. Honestly, if you're really going down the costly way, think deeply about the specs you want in your custom, cause it's gonna be entirely made on what you decide, shape included.
> 
> yeah, the KM is based on Banshee shape, or at least that's what they say



Thanks. It seems to be a Banshee with the beveled option from the masterworks. It is the best shape I have played, but I am just a living room warrior.


----------



## wannabguitarist

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Pssst, don't show Zado these pictures, or he'll pop a chubby.



Whoa. Is this a USA model or something affordable?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USA production. 

They have an affordable version on the way, I think? Might start getting some teasies this month or the next.

Also, the purple princess and the DJ Ashba Diamond Series they showed and teased?

They're on the website now.

http://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/2016/mark-thwaite-solo-ii-detail
http://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/2016/dj-ashba-detail

For $expensive and $veryexpensive.


----------



## Triple-J

TedintheShed said:


> Guys, I bought a KM-7 Mk-II. Prior to this guitar, I thought of Schecter as being a second tier company. Well, this guitar has changed that, and in spades.
> 
> I was looking at Jackson to do my very first custom shop build order but now I am really thinking I like the specs on the KM-7 so much, I want a US built version of this guitar, just with a few minor tweaks. But I can't seem to figure out how to go about this process. I go on Schecters web site and there is kind of a semi-custom configurator, but I don't see anything to go about what I want to do. Is it the Masterworks quote, or do I have to go with a dealer?
> 
> Also, is the KM body type based on the Banshee?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ted



The KM7 MK2 body shape is actually based off the C Deluxe series which is a riff on the limited edition Black-Ops C6 model they did a year or so ago.





Really wish Schecter would put it out again....but minus that wannabe tough guy inlay.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

On top of that, the KM7 is based on the Maus C7, which is a C7 with deeper cutaways and sharper horns.


----------



## Zado

Damn those Solos are incredible, can't wait to see the carved version they're making.

Oh and btw




Apart from the FFs, one of the coolest basses I've seen lately


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Sucks they're so late to the FF market, but I'm glad to see this happening. 

Incoming Banshee FF with the new Banshee series reboot? Maybe even a FF Stiletto ERG?


----------



## Zado

FF Banshee might kill all competitors in that price range

Also, still not too late if ideas are prper...for example a fanned V or PT or E1....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> FF Banshee might kill all competitors in that price range



Right now, Jackson's SLAT FF is the best bang-for-the buck FF ERG. If Schecter can keep around that price range, they'll have a winner. I'd imagine a 7-string would be around $800 - $900 and an 8-string would be around $900 - $1000.


----------



## cip 123

If they do something along the lines of the Stealth Series with FF then they're on par with SLAT.


----------



## Pikka Bird

Triple-J said:


> The KM7 MK2 body shape is actually based off the C Deluxe series which is a riff on the limited edition Black-Ops C6 model they did a year or so ago.



Isn't the C-6 an even older shape...? Also, the Black Ops was actually called a C-1 model although it uses the C-6 body. Anyway, I think they screwed the pooch with the naming because the C-1 and C-6 are different body shapes (regular carved top and beveled respectively), but a C-7 can be a 7-string version of either. Very confusing.


----------



## Nlelith

I certainly wouldn't want a 6 string FF Banshee, because I prefer Floyd-equipped guitars. But 8 string FF Banshee? That would be dope.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Pikka Bird said:


> Isn't the C-6 an even older shape...?



Yep, the C-6 Deluxe is where the beveled C shape started. Around 2012 - 2013.


----------



## TedintheShed

Triple-J said:


> The KM7 MK2 body shape is actually based off the C Deluxe series which is a riff on the limited edition Black-Ops C6 model they did a year or so ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really wish Schecter would put it out again....but minus that wannabe tough guy inlay.



Thanks!


----------



## HaloHat

luislais said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> I've never seen that kind of finish before, seems like some sunburst, but with a special finish... cool!



Yes it is Lacewood and yes just the top. Also yes it is a Custom Shop Schecter. It was at NAMM earlier this year. The finish is done like any other you want to accent the grain. See this video, same thing with the Lacewood -

http://www.finewoodworking.com/how-to/video/how-to-create-a-sunburst-finish.aspx 

I have two 7 strings with Lacewood. One with it for the top and one with it for the body. Love it. I emailed Schecter Custom Shop for a price on a 7 string replica of the pictured guitar with a couple of different woods for the body [Swamp Ash] and neck [5pc Bloodwood Wenge] and fret board [Bloodwood] with the Lacewood top as pictured in the the six string Prowler II pictured, but with a Satin finish as I hate gloss finish on my guitars [on any other persons guitars I'm fine with it lol]. The price was way out of my budget for a guitar and even if I was made of money I wouldn't pay that much. I included in my email I would provide all woods as I have a good stock of exotics that I was hoping to use on Carvin/Kiesel builds but Jeff's way is not Mark Kiesel's way and I'm not paying his quoted price either. Too bad for me lol, till I buy another house and have a small shop going. Not hating on Jeff, his company his way. He has made many positive changes for sure in meeting customers requests.

Good luck on your new guitar quests


----------



## HaloHat

Zado said:


> Also, still not too late if ideas are prper...for example a fanned V or PT or E1....



Yes, Yes, and Yes 

Side of ERG with my order for all three please. Wish Schecter would go 27" on their 7 strings however I can see why they haven't [ 26.5 doesn't freak out the 25.5 folks so much probably].

I'd kill for an ESP LTD Arrow or maybe the E-II Arrow 7 string with a 27" scale. Floyd and Schaller or Hipshot fixed models. No Inlay ebony board. 
Gimme. Now. Pleeeeeease


----------



## HaloHat

TedintheShed said:


> Guys, I bought a KM-7 Mk-II. I want a US built version of this guitar, just with a few minor tweaks. Is it the Masterworks quote, or do I have to go with a dealer?
> Thanks,
> Ted



DrumCityGuitarLand has a "special" relationship with Schecter. I have received a custom shop quote direct from Schecter Custom Shop however I honestly wonder if the price wouldn't be better from DCGL placing the order. Maybe, maybe not. Easy to find out - 

[email protected] < alway received great service from them personally and I'm nobody. Good people in my experience. Bought 3 guitars from them.

[email protected] < got a direct quote however I know they want you to go through the dealers. The reason I got a direct quote was because the six string Prowler II NAMM guitar pictured in this post is for sale direct from Schecter at this time and I just wanted a 7 string ERG copy quote.


----------



## Zado

HaloHat said:


> Yes it is Lacewood and yes just the top. Also yes it is a Custom Shop Schecter. It was at NAMM earlier this year. The finish is done like any other you want to accent the grain. See this video, same thing with the Lacewood -
> 
> http://www.finewoodworking.com/how-to/video/how-to-create-a-sunburst-finish.aspx
> 
> I have two 7 strings with Lacewood. One with it for the top and one with it for the body. Love it. I emailed Schecter Custom Shop for a price on a 7 string replica of the pictured guitar with a couple of different woods for the body [Swamp Ash] and neck [5pc Bloodwood Wenge] and fret board [Bloodwood] with the Lacewood top as pictured in the the six string Prowler II pictured, but with a Satin finish as I hate gloss finish on my guitars [on any other persons guitars I'm fine with it lol]. The price was way out of my budget for a guitar and even if I was made of money I wouldn't pay that much. I included in my email I would provide all woods as I have a good stock of exotics that I was hoping to use on Carvin/Kiesel builds but Jeff's way is not Mark Kiesel's way and I'm not paying his quoted price either. Too bad for me lol, till I buy another house and have a small shop going. Not hating on Jeff, his company his way. He has made many positive changes for sure in meeting customers requests.
> 
> Good luck on your new guitar quests



Masterworks won't ever be cheap, that's for sure man, and that's why the USA Prod. is such a great thing, and I'd get one every day of the week instead of a Carvin /Kiesel.


----------



## RaulThrashMetal

Schecter seems to be one on the only companies in touch with their customers, their production line becomes classier over the years and those masterworks... I've never played one, but if they match their looks they must be killer axes.


----------



## Zado

That's one of the reasons why I like Schecter more than other brands. They listen and try to satisfy anyone, sometimes they phail but always try to improve themself.
When you're dealing with Ibanez or ESP (though they did better in recent years) it's like talking to deities.


----------



## Zado




----------



## cardinal

I really like those ESP Arming Adjusters, but having to set two of them would be a real pain. Not sure I see the purpose of having more than one.


----------



## Zado

More vibrations transmitted to the body


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Is that a diamond series? We need some context.


----------



## cip 123

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Is that a diamond series? We need some context.



Given the custom engraved Trem block I highly doubt it. Would be cool though, defo the kinda thing I'm in to.

Also Obligatory SSO post. OMG I NEED THAT IN 7


----------



## Zado

It's a Usa Hollywood Classic made for a guy which unfortunately isn't me.


----------



## hodorcore

schecter seems to have lvl'd up in the last years. cant wait for the 10 string mates


----------



## Zado

This one is loaded with an over 9000 level of ignoranza








Which is badass.

Strumming that thing brings tears of joy. Or pain. And blood.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I swear to god if this becomes a USA production...

EDIT: Wait, it is...

...

Jesus.


----------



## MoonJelly

missing the ol' like button


----------



## dh848

Zado said:


> Damn those Solos are incredible, can't wait to see the carved version they're making.
> 
> Oh and btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from the FFs, one of the coolest basses I've seen lately


Wow, love this style. I bet they look even better in person


----------



## Zado




----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

Jesus Christ, I need that in my life ^


----------



## cip 123

He usually plays Legator but heres Charles Caswell (Ex-Reflections now Berried Alive) doing some crazy stuff with a Schecter


----------



## Nlelith

That purple schexplorer is pretty close to being perfect.


----------



## Zado




----------



## feraledge

Hot damn!!! That carved top PT with a Floyd! Me like.


----------



## aceinet

So why does the purple E-1 not have a pickguard yet the regular E-1 has one? But nothing is under the pickguard......


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

aceinet said:


> So why does the purple E-1 not have a pickguard yet the regular E-1 has one? But nothing is under the pickguard......



Aesthetics? The E-1 Custom is meant to look like a classic instrument, while the purple E-1 is meant to be more modern.


----------



## dirtool

the banshee is back?


----------



## Mad-Max

dirtool said:


> the banshee is back?



If so, thank goodness. That guitar was a gem. 

The Banshee Elites though that they still sell are fantastic. 

If they make another standard Banshee 7 model I might snag one of those at some point.


----------



## Zado

Nope, that one is a proto and the Banshee series as it is will no longer appear, BUT a new restyled onewill make an appearance in 2017, with traditional inline headstock and different configuration (HS) IIRC.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> with traditional inline headstock



Thank ..... That's the main reason I loved the first Tommy Victor sig. I loved the headstock on that body.







Also because I'm a huge Prong fanboy. 

Also, this is pretty damn cool looking.


----------



## Zalbu

Why did they get rid of the regular Banshee models? I'm in the market for a 26.5 7 string and those looked perfect


----------



## Zado

The new ones will be cooler


----------



## Zado

http://www.premierguitar.com/articl...-series-michael-anthony-signature-bass-review


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So it looks like everyone's getting a custom E-1


----------



## Zado

The guy just HAS to kill his signature guitars with stickers right?


----------



## NeglectedField

Not sure I can get on board with that headstock. Just doesn't seem balanced with the look of the guitar.


----------



## therhodeo

Really wish they'd sell a PT-7 with passives in a color that's less "hellraiser".


----------



## Zado

This world needs a USA Prod V-1


----------



## Zado




----------



## cardinal

^ that's pretty cool. On the fence for whether I dig the shape or not, but the hardtail makes it closer to an EVH-type Shark/Destroyer thing that it kinda makes me think of.


----------



## cip 123

I would probably buy that loomis if I played live more than I do now


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The black looks much better than the red.


----------



## Mattykoda

Yeah I dig the black way more


----------



## ImNotAhab

The new Loomis guitars are ugly but awesome in their own endearing way.

Like a pug.


----------



## mnemonic

I think an inline headstock would work way better on that body shape. 

I do like that color more than the red one though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Blytheryn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>




That thing looks amazing...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/S...nge-7-String-Electric-Guitar-2016-P11702.aspx


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/S...nge-7-String-Electric-Guitar-2016-P11702.aspx



Not usually a fan of the Damien look, but man this orange with maple board and black bats looks killer.


----------



## cardinal

That's actually kinda cool.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

When you can't afford a Misha sig ^^ I actually really like it though, I want it


----------



## MoonJelly

I actually love this. Gotta start saving, I'm gonna buy this and a Kenny Hickey sig


----------



## HaloHat

Purple 26.5" E-7 Please. 

Still want this as a 26.5" Prowler II-7 more though... So pretty. So wicked. No Inlays please.


----------



## Zado

Looks like something BKpickups should have done long ago


----------



## Mathemagician

Zado said:


> The guy just HAS to kill his signature guitars with stickers right?



Every damn time.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Thank ..... That's the main reason I loved the first Tommy Victor sig. I loved the headstock on that body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also because I'm a huge Prong fanboy.



Just like Suhr headstocks, when you reverse them they look a million times better.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Agreed. Hopefully they're going that route with the Banshee this/next year.


----------



## Smoked Porter

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/S...nge-7-String-Electric-Guitar-2016-P11702.aspx



I kinda like it. And I want candy now


----------



## Fistertain

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/S...nge-7-String-Electric-Guitar-2016-P11702.aspx



They really should slap some Reece's Cup inlays on that bad boy.


----------



## Zado




----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

That Jeff Loomis sig is the coolest "metal" style guitar I've seen in along time. Great specs too. Unfortunately I don't play brutal enough metal these days to warrant a guitar that looks like that.


----------



## Meximelt

Zado said:


>



Some nice S-II basses there.


----------



## Smoked Porter

Fistertain said:


> They really should slap some Reece's Cup inlays on that bad boy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


>



Add this to the list of "Stuff We Didn't Ask For, But Still Look Neato."


----------



## Zado

Cool sheet bruh
https://www.instagram.com/p/BKrXVqGAiE2/


----------



## Triple-J

Just read on his official website that Doyle of the Misfits has been working with Schecter on a prototype he didn't say whether it's just a personal custom or development of a sig model but Schecter + Doyle seems like a great match to me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'd imagine it'll be based on his own design he's played the passed long while.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'd imagine it'll be based on his own design he's played the passed long while.



I hope Schecter goes Ibanez this time and makes a signature bass using shapes they already have and not THAT ONE


----------



## Zado




----------



## CovertSovietBear

Zado said:


>



Schebanez anyone? Or might I suggest, Ibanecter.


----------



## Zado

Imho it looks better than an RG, it just needs a Trad. headstock


----------



## OmegaSlayer

I like Schecter for being Schecter, not for trying to be Ibanez.


----------



## Zado

O come on, it's a solid finished banshee with a pickguard


----------



## Triple-J

Zado said:


>



Oh man that is perfect. 
I bought the older Banshee in grey/black recently it's so damn playable I decided I'd track down another but I'm definitely going to hold for one of these instead. 
Due to the carve I get the RG comparisons but the overall simplicity of it reminds me of the Jim Root strat which is no bad thing in my book I just hope they try expanding the Banshee line by introducing a PT to the series next year.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I do agree that it would look better with a straight-6 headstock (reversed, anyone?), but I would definitely jam on it as-is. If only they made it in a 7...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


>



Wrong headstock, but I've been saying the Banshee needed a pickguard for awhile now, so I'm glad as .... they went that route.


----------



## Nlelith

So, this is a prototype Banshee for the next year? Not quite what I expected.


----------



## Zado

You may like this one better then


----------



## s_k_mullins

I'm digging this one. A lot!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The red Banshee.

I want it in me. 

I'm guessing it and that E1 are in a new series?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Fistertain said:


> They really should slap some Reece's Cup inlays on that bad boy.


YES! 

I actually like this better than the black Damien with the pumpkin-orange bat inlays that they did for Halloween last year.



Mattykoda said:


> Yeah I dig the black way more


I'm not a fan of extreme shapes, but that maple fretboard and the new Schecter headstock look so clean with that black finish; and the black finish is way less obnoxious than the red finish.



Mattykoda said:


>


Can we appreciate that neck profile for a sec?



Zado said:


>


So, they're bringing back the Ibanez RG350DX?


----------



## Zado




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay there's definitely a new series in the works.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Zado said:


>



Shiiiiiiiit, right when I just bought a Goth Explorer.


----------



## Zado

I guess they're just expanding the Custom series 



The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Shiiiiiiiit, right when I just bought a Goth Explorer.













get this one


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Zado said:


> get this one



Yeah, but that was all my money  So now I'm sad


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Seems like it's meant to be a stripped-down series to go with the Damien and Stealth Series. Doesn't have the body and headstock binding, and only has neck binding with dot inlays.


----------



## xCaptainx

Daaaaamn that looks good. The E1 is next on my list. Man, a white one would be perfect!


----------



## Nlelith

Zado said:


> You may like this one better then


Not enough frets, ugly pickup rings, TOM bridge, red finish over flamed maple = hard pass. That being said, this doesn't look like a Banshee to me, probably something from MII line.


----------



## HaloHat

xCaptainx said:


> Daaaaamn that looks good. The E1 is next on my list. Man, a white one would be perfect!



Good, you get the white one and I get the purple one like the E-1 Special Edition [since no way they would make a production Lacewood top like the NAMM Prowler II.]

btw... we are talking 7 strings, with 26.5" scale right  









I would do bad things for a 7 string 26.5" scale version of the Prolwer II above. Very very bad things...


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

HaloHat said:


> I would do bad things for a 7 string 26.5" scale version of the Prolwer II above. Very very bad things...



They do have a custom shop, you know.


----------



## Zado

In b4: "it's pricey"


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

Zado said:


> In b4: "it's pricey"



Only a several grand's worth of bad things!


----------



## feraledge

I don't know what this angle would be called, but Schecter knows how to photograph a guitar to make it look so awesome to play:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Nlelith said:


> Not enough frets, ugly pickup rings, TOM bridge, red finish over flamed maple = hard pass. That being said, this doesn't look like a Banshee to me, probably something from MII line.



It's a Banshee, but meant for people with superior vintage taste.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's a Banshee, but meant for people with superior vintage taste.



Tell him!

And about the pup rings:
Fine soloist





Amazing soloist


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

feraledge said:


> I don't know what this angle would be called, but Schecter knows how to photograph a guitar to make it look so awesome to play:


The new Maus signature model? (I wonder what Maus is up to since he left Lacuna Coil.)


----------



## MoonJelly

I haven't seen anything about his future plans, but it's definitely his sig. He's been with Lacuna Coil 17 years, and I can't imagine his future work being _much _different... which is a good thing... perhaps he has entered a working retirement and it'll be all solo work from now on...


----------



## HaloHat

Petar Bogdanov said:


> Only a several grand's worth of bad things!



Where did that damn Like Button go???


----------



## HaloHat

Zado said:


> In b4: "it's pricey"



[Like]

Like button pressed 

In the more than 6k less than 7k neighborhood  [with a LoPro7 wiggle stick]


----------



## Zado




----------



## HaloHat

^ Piezo bridge? ^


----------



## BrailleDecibel

^^One more string on that, please...that's all I ask of you, Schecter. Do that, and my wallet is yours.


----------



## cardinal

The Tempest is a great design. Shame that they don't do more with it, particularly with 7 strings.


----------



## Zado

And we must not forget the Soto model


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm guessing that's part of the same line as the E-1 we saw earlier.


----------



## hexfactor

Zado said:


> And we must not forget the Soto model



I was lucky enough to see this guitar in person, a few inches away while chatting away with Cesar as he warmed up before the Chicago Open Air. It is a killer guitar, I hope he gets a signature model, nice guy, great player!


----------



## Zado

Where are those cases made in the end?  I wouldn't be surprised if they were made in china, the one that came with my Trad wasn't that great, still losing tons of fur


----------



## Nlelith

^I think it means that the materials are made in USA, but final product is assembled in China?


----------



## feraledge

Nlelith said:


> ^I think it means that the materials are made in USA, but final product is assembled in China?



Wouldn't it be the reverse of that? Chinese "origins" for materials, "hand made" is assembled in the US.


----------



## MoonJelly

These guys supply the vinyl coverings. I imagine they probably receive the shell from China and wrap it in the USA.

https://ggqualitycase.com/


----------



## Zado

Do they have a chinese production and a full USA one, for brands like Suhr maybe?


----------



## MoonJelly

Perhaps. I checked their FAQ page, they just don't share that much detail on it.


----------



## celticelk

BrailleDecibel said:


> ^^One more string on that, please...that's all I ask of you, Schecter. Do that, and my wallet is yours.



+1


----------



## celticelk

cardinal said:


> The Tempest is a great design. Shame that they don't do more with it, particularly with 7 strings.



Seriously. I really like my T-7, but I'd like a modern version better.


----------



## celticelk

feraledge said:


> I don't know what this angle would be called, but Schecter knows how to photograph a guitar to make it look so awesome to play:



Damn. I might make an exception from my no-superstrats rule for that.


----------



## Zado

MoonJelly said:


> Perhaps. I checked their FAQ page, they just don't share that much detail on it.



They don't even have a proper Customer Support, I wrote them months ago....


Dat E-1


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Every time I emailed them, or contacted them on their FB page, they replied. Sometimes they took awhile but they replied.


----------



## Zado

Wait, you mean Schec or GG?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Whoops, wrong company.


----------



## coreysMonster

Oh LAWDY that Maus M7! 

Somebody convince me to not drop a grand on a new guitar!

Alternatively, somebody give me a good line to tell my gf when she finds out I dropped a grand on another new guitar!


----------



## Zado

"It's not a new one! I sold the paint of the old one to pay the bills!"


----------



## xCaptainx

coreysMonster said:


> Alternatively, somebody give me a good line to tell my gf when she finds out I dropped a grand on another new guitar!



"but it was on special! I actually saved quite a lot of money!" 

Then enjoy the conflicted response


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Zado said:


> They don't even have a proper Customer Support, I wrote them months ago....
> 
> 
> Dat E-1




Agree! 

Although I couldn't care less for the 81 (or the song), solo was done with the neck sustainiac I believe.


----------



## Zado




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dunno if this is old news, but the Damien Elite series is gonzo. 






http://www.studiogears.com/schecter...c_guitar_in_crimson_red_burst_109760_prd1.htm

Juuust in case someone wants it.


----------



## Zado

They were cool for the price, will be missed


----------



## Dantas

Apparently it's a Japan exclusive.

http://www.schecter.co.jp/schecterjapan/others/kr_24_2h_fxd_blu.html

(sorry if it's a repost, but I don't remember seen this one in the thread )


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

There's several lines of Schecters (Japanese-made, mind you) that are only available for the Asian market. Like ESP, Schecter Japan is their own thing.


----------



## Zhysick

A 24 frets telecaster...

Is this the real life?
Is this just fantasy?


----------



## Dantas

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> There's several lines of Schecters (Japanese-made, mind you) that are only available for the Asian market. Like ESP, Schecter Japan is their own thing.



Thanks for the info! There's some pretty neat models in that japanese site


----------



## Dantas

Zhysick said:


> A 24 frets telecaster...
> 
> Is this the real life?
> Is this just fantasy?



And with an arm contour


----------



## Mad-Max

If they made that new Loomis Cygnus in trans black with the hipshot bridge as a 6 string, that would be awesome. 

Surprised they haven't made those models without the floyd yet up until just recently. So far all but that 7 string in trans black is all floyd.


----------



## Triple-J

This is the Schecter/Doyle prototype model I mentioned a few pages back it's definitely what you'd expect from him but the blue is a surprise (his sigs are usually black) I think the shape would suit slime green though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wait, Doyle actually practices?


----------



## Zado

He's probably just posing to have pics taken


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Zhysick said:


> A 24 frets telecaster...
> 
> Is this the real life?
> Is this just fantasy?


Well, it's not a "Telecaster". It's a basic, bare-bones superstrat with a singlecut body shape.

Suhr made one. And I've got a custom 24-fret with the Telecaster aesthetic coming in.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> There's several lines of Schecters (Japanese-made, mind you) that are only available for the Asian market. Like ESP, Schecter Japan is their own thing.


^ Yep. It's a bit of a shame that the Korean-made Schecter Diamond series guitars are pushed over here while the Japanese-made Schecter guitars are restricted to the Asian/Japanese market. The Japanese Schecters are really good axes from what I hear. (Probably because the Japanese guitar market has such a high standard for gear that they manufacture domestically.)


----------



## Smoked Porter

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Well, it's not a "Telecaster". It's a basic, bare-bones superstrat with a singlecut body shape.



 Come on man, that's a bit of a mouthful. I think we all know what he meant. If you reeeeeally wanna get that pedantic, why not just call it a supertele?


----------



## warpedsoul

Schecter makes at least two 24-fret "superteles" that I know in the US Market. One is the Hellraiser Hybrid PT and the other is the Blackjack SLS PT. I own both and both are great guitars.


----------



## Mathemagician

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wait, Doyle actually practices?



At muscles.


----------



## Blytheryn

Triple-J said:


> This is the Schecter/Doyle prototype model I mentioned a few pages back it's definitely what you'd expect from him but the blue is a surprise (his sigs are usually black) I think the shape would suit slime green though.



Blue is definitely either for his girlfriend Alissa, or some kind of nod to her. I bet the ones he will get will be Black. Also, I really want one bad. Nearly got one when he the October guitars sig.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

I tried the Cygnus.
Unplugged, unfortunately...and absolutely LOVED it!


----------



## Zado

Tell us moar!


----------



## Zado




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Welp, here's the first new guitar we're getting. 





Not exciting, but hopefully this means we'll start seeing more down the pipeline soon.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Zado said:


> Tell us moar!



If you ask me...I went to Music Expo, a kind of fair made in Roma.
Schecter's stand was so sad that it didn't even had amps to try the guitars.
It only had an amp that a lame Italian band that I won't mention used to showcase stuff...messing even their songs...
So yeah, I hold the guitar in my hand.
It was the 6 strings version.
Finish was awesome, setup magnificient, it resonated very good unplugged, like every Schecter.
Neck was awesome, very fast, the only thing I didn't like was that it was finished, I'd rather have it satinized.
The note attack seemed to be very fast and responsive.
I really really loved it.






(On the other side the Mogar Music stand [official Ibanez import] had Ibanez that were not even set up and could only be played through amp processors and earphones, I tried an RGDIX 7 strings and it was unplayable, I complained about the set up and was told that the guitar was put there just like they got it out of the box)


----------



## Zado

So it was a bad fair all around, very good But glad to know the guitar was that good, I really want to give the new models a try properly plugged of course But now I'm really curious to know who the guys were, is the band a famous one here?

Oh btw be careful with that pic, being in front of GoldMusic logo with a Schecter in the hand can be really dangerous, you've probably been endorsed by them already! Prepare to receive a phone call


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Zado said:


> So it was a bad fair all around, very good But glad to know the guitar was that good, I really want to give the new models a try properly plugged of course But now I'm really curious to know who the guys were, is the band a famous one here?
> 
> Oh btw be careful with that pic, being in front of GoldMusic logo with a Schecter in the hand can be really dangerous, you've probably been endorsed by them already! Prepare to receive a phone call



The fair wasn't "bad".
I think the affluence was very underestimated.
I can say that I'm sure it was, as I talked with organizers and there was 4 to 5 times the amount of people they expected.
So the exposition rooms were small and with very few stuff, and very few relevant stuff.
I expected Mogar to bring an Ibby Fanned fret but they didn't 

The band is from Rome, they recorded a lot of records, they start with a K, make power metal and they were famous for having a video with their singer totally dressed in white like an ice cream vendor.
Incredibly they got endorsed by Schecter...so yes, Schecter endorses almost everyone.

Do you think I should try my fortune and try to get an endorsement from Schecter with that pic?
I record songs, upload them on youtube and share them with my 15 friends on facebook, would that work?


----------



## Zado

Oooh I got who they are, and I thought they were quite nice, damn

Anyway yeah, Schecter endorses tons of unknown bands for bho reason, but here in Italy the situation gets even worse with GoldMusic, I got in touch with tons of artists that used to have an endorsement with Schecter and changed sides (usually went Ibanez), the last of them being the guitarist from Novembre (who lasted in their roster for not even a couple of months), and the explenations were always the same. The dealer doesn't really care whenever you're famous or not as long as you *have* to buy a certain amount of guitars from them to get your endorsement. And after you're a "Schecter Artist", they stop caring 'bout you or your status in their roster, it's not their businness anymore. The Novembre guy had to buy a c7 Hellraiser Hybrid and a Sunset CS, this one










Quite a pricey deal ah? Now it's on sale already, not even 3 months of use.
Sometimes the dealer also sells directly to the artist, so they can collect money without any shops getting a single coin.

It's funny how much effort we put into persuading foreigners that we are not "mafia, pizza and mandolino", but we act exactly that way

So yeah, prepare for an exciting - but short - career in their Famiglia (didn't say "family" on purpose" )


----------



## feraledge

Triple-J said:


> This is the Schecter/Doyle prototype model I mentioned a few pages back it's definitely what you'd expect from him but the blue is a surprise (his sigs are usually black) I think the shape would suit slime green though.



I genuinely thought this was photoshopped or from Hard Times.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Zado said:


> Oooh I got who they are, and I thought they were quite nice, damn
> 
> Anyway yeah, Schecter endorses tons of unknown bands for bho reason, but here in Italy the situation gets even worse with GoldMusic, I got in touch with tons of artists that used to have an endorsement with Schecter and changed sides (usually went Ibanez), the last of them being the guitarist from Novembre (who lasted in their roster for not even a couple of months), and the explenations were always the same. The dealer doesn't really care whenever you're famous or not as long as you *have* to buy a certain amount of guitars from them to get your endorsement. And after you're a "Schecter Artist", they stop caring 'bout you or your status in their roster, it's not their businness anymore. The Novembre guy had to buy a c7 Hellraiser Hybrid and a Sunset CS, this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a pricey deal ah? Now it's on sale already, not even 3 months of use.
> Sometimes the dealer also sells directly to the artist, so they can collect money without any shops getting a single coin.
> 
> It's funny how much effort we put into persuading foreigners that we are not "mafia, pizza and mandolino", but we act exactly that way
> 
> So yeah, prepare for an exciting - but short - career in their Famiglia (didn't say "family" on purpose" )



Bah...classic Italian thing.

The only great guitarist there was Giacomo Anselmi


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So, I saw these limited edition ESPs, and thought they looked awfully familiar...


----------



## Zado

I remember seein DJ Ashy being VERY pissed of instagram about the first one


----------



## Pikka Bird

I hate DJ Ashba's Schecter, but I love all of these... I'd love if they had a Horizon too. I don't think they're particularly similar, and besides ESP and Schecter are like cousins.


----------



## Mathemagician

Ashba should have changed his personal tastes to play 24 frets like the majority of people who buy flat black superstrats. Lol.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I could get into that TE in the middle there, that thing looks like it would be right up my alley.


----------



## Blytheryn

I will definitely be buying a Doyle signature when it comes out. I can't feckin' wait!


----------



## Zado

This puts everything to shame


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Whoa, dude.


----------



## MoonJelly

Zado said:


> This puts everything to shame



Yes. Yes it does.


----------



## Triple-J

I'm not sure if it's new but I found this Japanese Schecter on ebay and, man oh man I hope we get something along the lines of this in 2017 













BTW it's a Schecter NV-7-CTM-FXD which is almost up there with Jackson for longwinded titles made up of random numbers and letters.


----------



## cardinal

^ I think that's an Ikebe Gakki exclusive.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah, we'll never get anything that nice here. The closest we ever got was some Prototype 6-string.com had, but it never saw the light of day.


----------



## Triple-J

Shame if it is an Ikebe Gakki exclusive I have to admit that I've never been keen on the Schecter classic/traditional headstock in 7 string format but I've changed my mind after seeing this and wouldn't mind seeing next years Banshee series with it. (it's getting a revamp for 2017 isn't it?)


----------



## Zado

The Pickup section on the site got updated, I'd say it's way better now.


----------



## Triple-J

So I went to the Schecter website to check out some better pics of the KM in blue and......They've put up a bunch of 2017 models already!





Banshee-7 Extreme




Bnshee-6 Extreme




C7 Apocalypse

There's loads more but I'm just way too excited right now to post them all so here's the page link. http://www.schecterguitars.com/international/guitars/2017/results,1-50?filter_product=


----------



## Zado

AW HELL DAT PAGE


----------



## Triple-J

New series for 2017 the Sun Valley SS!....looks like they've been taking styling tips from Charvel.





Solo 6B in blue sparkle finish!


----------



## Zado

My only complain is the number of frets on the superstrats and the active pups, a pair of sunset strip pickups would have been glorious, but they're supposed to be quite cheap so shuddup stupid me


----------



## dirtool

KM-7 MKII trans black!!! \m/
the C7 Apocalypse looks cool too


----------



## watson503

I'm digging that white and black Sun Valley - WMI-made, 24 frets, and $629 bin ain't bad.


----------



## Anquished

Banshee 7 Extreme...


----------



## wannabguitarist

Oh man. 2017 might be the year I buy a new Schecter. Hopefully these end up being comparable to the MIM Charvels.


----------



## Zado

^yep, just consider these have FR Special, while - I believe- Charvies have FR 1000


----------



## NeglectedField

Banshee-6 Extreme: My quest for a hopefully affordable but also good quality and aesthetically pleasing hardtail HSS may be at and end! Even better if it was the Sun Valley shape instead but not to complain. They're definitely onto a winner with the Charvel-esque thing going on with those.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Zado said:


> ^yep, just consider these have FR Special, while - I believe- Charvies have FR 1000



Not a big deal to me honestly (I don't even know which one is supposed to be better ). I have a black Gotoh Floyd laying around from an old project I can just drop in.


----------



## Mathemagician

Good lord googly moogly I want literally every single 2017 Schecter. My budget will be like 1 guitar max, so I hope many of these stick around. Sheesh.


----------



## Zado

wannabguitarist said:


> Not a big deal to me honestly (I don't even know which one is supposed to be better ). I have a black Gotoh Floyd laying around from an old project I can just drop in.



Ok, just checked, Charvies use FRS as well...can't wait to try those EMG Retro series, I likethe JB on superstrats, but those look really promising


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I didn't think the Maus sig was gonna last long with him not being in Lacuna Coil anymore, but it's pretty sweet that they kept the design going:


----------



## Triple-J

Looking at the spec and there's quite a few surprises as the Banshee isn't alder anymore it's mahogany plus the neck isn't compound radius it's 16" and the bridge is now a Hipshot lookalike (iirc Hipshot make those lookalike bridges & locking tuners for Schecter don't they?) but all the other elements are unchanged. 
I'm also surprised they didn't introduce a 7 string Sunset Valley too but there's still time yet.

BTW they've updated the basses now too





Stiletto Studio-5 FF










CV4 and CV5 this is a new shape for 2017





Mephisto King Ov Hell signature


----------



## Zado

^Very nice basses as well.

IMHO the banshee series isn't complete yet, they just gave an appetizer


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Goddaaamn they're gonna knock it out the park.

EDIT: Just realized some of these guitars are rocking the EMG Retro Actives.


----------



## cardinal

Blue KM7 is cool. Banshee is promising but the Extreme treatment is kinda lame. Terribly disappointed that there's no 7-string Sun Valley. Why would they do that?

Fanned-fret Studio 5 is neat. Not sure about that fan, but I'd like to try it.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

This with one more string would be the end of my wallet.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

I like how they kept the C-7 Maus aesthetic alive for the Apocalypse model. Very cool.

I figured they'd add a new color for the KM7-MK-II


----------



## ZERO1

where is the new jake pitts signature?


----------



## Nlelith

Those Sun Valleys are HNNNNNNG, but they should've been equiped with 1000 series Floyds, oh well, my wallet is safe for now. As for Banshees, I also think that there's more, since announced models are MII and there's gotta be more MIK.


----------



## rami80

Nlelith said:


> Those Sun Valleys are HNNNNNNG, but they should've been equiped with 1000 series Floyds, oh well, my wallet is safe for now. As for Banshees, I also think that there's more, since announced models are MII and there's gotta be more MIK.



FYI the 1500 series is exactly the same as the 1000.. same factory same specs they only made the trem block bigger and added stainless steel screws. Unless by 1000 you meant the 100 series which are made in Germany.


----------



## Zado

Nlelith said:


> Those Sun Valleys are HNNNNNNG, but they should've been equiped with 1000 series Floyds, oh well, my wallet is safe for now. As for Banshees, I also think that there's more, since announced models are MII and there's gotta be more MIK.



Considering the price and what the competitors offer in the same range, I guess the FRs could be expected


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Nlelith said:


> Those Sun Valleys are HNNNNNNG, but they should've been equiped with 1000 series Floyds, oh well, my wallet is safe for now.



Get a Sun Valley and get a Schaller Floyd Rose for like $120. It's still going to be well under $1000. It's not a hard mod at all. 

And yes, it's a $600 guitar. You'd be hard-pressed to expect even a 1000-series on it. You can get a good Floyd for around $100 - $150 these days.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Get a Sun Valley and get a Schaller Floyd Rose for like $120. It's still going to be well under $1000. It's not a hard mod at all.
> 
> And yes, it's a $600 guitar. You'd be hard-pressed to expect even a 1000-series on it. You can get a good Floyd for around $100 - $150 these days.



And a damn Sunset Strip!


----------



## Nlelith

*rami80,* yeah, but they have Floyds Special, not 1500, those would be very welcome.

As for swapping Special with Schaller or OFR, I would've already bought one of this year's LTD M-400 for that, they are very similar to new Schecters. I didn't mean it like "slap a 1000 Floyd on these and keep the price tag the same", I absolutely woudn't mind a heftier price for that. That being said... There's far less things I can nitpick about Sun Valleys compared to other similar solid color superstrats I GAS for: no plastic binding like on Dinkys or M-400, 24 frets > San Dimas' 22, etc. So maaaybe I'll give in to GAS, even though I don't really need another 6-string.


----------



## rami80

Nlelith said:


> *rami80,* yeah, but they have Floyds Special, not 1500, those would be very welcome.
> 
> As for swapping Special with Schaller or OFR, I would've already bought one of this year's LTD M-400 for that, they are very similar to new Schecters. I didn't mean it like "slap a 1000 Floyd on these and keep the price tag the same", I absolutely woudn't mind a heftier price for that. That being said... There's far less things I can nitpick about Sun Valleys compared to other similar solid color superstrats I GAS for: no plastic binding like on Dinkys or M-400, 24 frets > San Dimas' 22, etc. So maaaybe I'll give in to GAS, even though I don't really need another 6-string.



The 1500 are actually better than the Specials. The special is made from zinc while the 1500 are made of hardened steel. I've had both and I can easily say the 1500 is more reliable.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

He's agreeing with you. He's saying the 1500 is better than the specials. These don't have 1500s according to the spec sheets. It's odd because it looks like it has stainless steel parts like the 1500. I'm just worried it has a zinc/pot metal baseplate.


----------



## hexfactor

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He's agreeing with you. He's saying the 1500 is better than the specials. These don't have 1500s according to the spec sheets. It's odd because it looks like it has stainless steel parts like the 1500. I'm just worried it has a zinc/pot metal baseplate.




It is a hot rod special, nothing like a regular special, its also an exclusive to Schecter and it comes with:

Stainless Steel Screws
Push in Trem Arm
Brass Trem Block


----------



## StrmRidr

Schecter just went full Charvel with those Sun Valley's. The Lambo Orange one would be perfect with a maple board.


----------



## cip 123

Nlelith said:


> Those Sun Valleys are HNNNNNNG, but they should've been equiped with 1000 series Floyds, oh well, my wallet is safe for now. As for Banshees, I also think that there's more, since announced models are MII and there's gotta be more MIK.



The floyds on those sunsets are better than 1000 series.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

hexfactor said:


> It is a hot rod special, nothing like a regular special, its also an exclusive to Schecter and it comes with:
> 
> Stainless Steel Screws
> Push in Trem Arm
> Brass Trem Block



I noticed it has all those upgrades, but unless they upgraded the knife-edges as well, I'm still not sold on the FRS. 

Biggest problem I have with cheapo Floyds, including the FRS, is the weak knife-edges wearing out over time.

Thats why I think these guitars would be perfect with something like a Gotoh bridge.


----------



## Zalbu

Really loving how much variety Schecter have, but what happened to the Banshee series? I was planning on picking one up since I'm in the market for a hardtail baritone seven, but then they just disappeared. Now they don't have any hardtail baritone seven in the $750-1000 range, only the Banshee Elite and the Omen series.

The Bigsby hollowbodies look pretty cool too, but that headstock just looks so off on those guitars. It feels like their 3+3 headstocks only work on their superstrats.


----------



## Zado

Be patiente, they'll come back


----------



## rami80

Sorry about the misunderstanding *Nlelith* , I read your post incorrectly.

Also I'd like to put this out there so no one ends up with the situation I ended up with. The 1000 and 1500 series 7-string  bridges have the a wider block screw distance from the other bridges. So if you want to order a custom block make sure you tell the manufacturer to make the screw distance from center to center .827". For the 7-string OFR it is .669" same as the 6-string OFR.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I've been really curious about those CV basses... I'm wondering what those pickups will sound like? Double-J pickups?


----------



## Triple-J

Zalbu said:


> Really loving how much variety Schecter have, but what happened to the Banshee series? I was planning on picking one up since I'm in the market for a hardtail baritone seven, but then they just disappeared. Now they don't have any hardtail baritone seven in the $750-1000 range, only the Banshee Elite and the Omen series.
> 
> The Bigsby hollowbodies look pretty cool too, but that headstock just looks so off on those guitars. It feels like their 3+3 headstocks only work on their superstrats.



I'm not sure where you've been shopping but you should be able to find the Stealth-7 the Damien Elite-7 or Blackjack ATX-7 within that price bracket. 
IMO the Damien Elite-7 was slept on as it's a solid guitar for the price only thing I disliked about it is it's angled block heel it's also worth noting that the Damien Elite & Stealth series have both been discontinued for 2017 so you might be able to find either of them in closeout sales.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Zalbu said:


> Really loving how much variety Schecter have, but what happened to the Banshee series? I was planning on picking one up since I'm in the market for a hardtail baritone seven, but then they just disappeared. Now they don't have any hardtail baritone seven in the $750-1000 range, only the Banshee Elite and the Omen series.
> 
> The Bigsby hollowbodies look pretty cool too, but that headstock just looks so off on those guitars. It feels like their 3+3 headstocks only work on their superstrats.





Triple-J said:


> I'm not sure where you've been shopping but you should be able to find the Stealth-7 the Damien Elite-7 or Blackjack ATX-7 within that price bracket.
> IMO the Damien Elite-7 was slept on as it's a solid guitar for the price only thing I disliked about it is it's angled block heel it's also worth noting that the Damien Elite & Stealth series have both been discontinued for 2017 so you might be able to find either of them in closeout sales.




Agreed. Plus, don't forget the C-7 SLS series and C-7 Hellraisers


----------



## BusinessMan

AkiraSpectrum said:


> I like how they kept the C-7 Maus aesthetic alive for the Apocalypse model. Very cool.
> 
> I figured they'd add a new color for the KM7-MK-II



DAYUM that's nice


----------



## BusinessMan

Zado said:


> My only complain is the number of frets on the superstrats and the active pups, a pair of sunset strip pickups would have been glorious, but they're supposed to be quite cheap so shuddup stupid me



Who's v is that? Is it a sig model?


----------



## Triple-J

The V is a sig model for Abbath who used to be in Immortal and has now gone solo.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The more I look at the Explorer, the more I want it. Same with the SFG Sun Valley.

Welp, guess I'll be saving for the E-1 Standard.


----------



## trem licking

for clarification, the floyd rose specials still have a hardened steel baseplate, but have zinc alloy saddles and block. obviously still inferior, but not the worst.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The more I look at the Explorer, the more I want it. Same with the SFG Sun Valley.
> 
> Welp, guess I'll be saving for the E-1 Standard.



It's made using Ibanez destroyer and a touch of Jackson Collen Xstroyer, which were both pretty epic...the result really looks great


----------



## Exit Existence

I've never been excited about a Schecter Model, but that new Keith Merrow trans black Mk-II .... HNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

The specs on that look incredible. 

Anyone know if it's a flamed veneer on those? If it is a veneer, the way they bent it over the hard beveled edges really gives it the illusion of a solid carved top.


----------



## gunch

Yiss


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

^ I don't know if you guys noticed but the Apocalypse series does come w/ SS frets!!!! Makes it tough to decide between the Apocalypse C7 & KM-II new trans black.


----------



## Zado

I like those pots, and the natural looks makes it great for folk metal n stuff


----------



## Zalbu

Triple-J said:


> I'm not sure where you've been shopping but you should be able to find the Stealth-7 the Damien Elite-7 or Blackjack ATX-7 within that price bracket.
> IMO the Damien Elite-7 was slept on as it's a solid guitar for the price only thing I disliked about it is it's angled block heel it's also worth noting that the Damien Elite & Stealth series have both been discontinued for 2017 so you might be able to find either of them in closeout sales.


I've seen the Stealth 7 on Thomann and I've been considering it but I'm not a huge fan of active pickups. That was a huge draw for the Banshees for me, that they came stock with Seymour Duncans in that price class. They didn't have too overstated aesthetics either, like the Damien guitars.

The Banshee Extreme looks pretty neat too, been wanting to try a HSS guitar. And Jesus Christ, that Apocalypse 7 looks perfect, it even comes with a coil split!


----------



## Zado

Zalbu said:


> I've seen the Stealth 7 on Thomann and I've been considering it but I'm not a huge fan of active pickups. That was a huge draw for the Banshees for me, that they came stock with Seymour Duncans in that price class. They didn't have too overstated aesthetics either, like the Damien guitars.
> 
> The Banshee Extreme looks pretty neat too, been wanting to try a HSS guitar. And Jesus Christ, that Apocalypse 7 looks perfect, it even comes with a coil split!



The Apo pickups sound surprisingly good too.


----------



## oremus91

AkiraSpectrum said:


> I figured they'd add a new color for the KM7-MK-II



Still it would have been nice to have them do something they haven't already, unfortunately black continues to sell I suppose to the detriment of those who are sick of it. Of course it's Keith's signature so it's up to him, but I'm also really put off by the cheap faux carbon fiber even just covering control cavities I don't even like it when it's done in cars.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Zalbu said:


> I've seen the Stealth 7 on Thomann and I've been considering it but I'm not a huge fan of active pickups. That was a huge draw for the Banshees for me, that they came stock with Seymour Duncans in that price class. They didn't have too overstated aesthetics either, like the Damien guitars.
> 
> The Banshee Extreme looks pretty neat too, been wanting to try a HSS guitar. And Jesus Christ, that Apocalypse 7 looks perfect, it even comes with a coil split!



The Stealth series uses passive pickups, not active.


----------



## Zalbu

AkiraSpectrum said:


> The Stealth series uses passive pickups, not active.


I know, I'm talking about the other two guitars mentioned. Been considering either the Stealth or the Ibanez RGDIX7, kinda leaning towards the Ibanez since the Schecter is still on the lower end of the spectrum. Although funnily enough, my old Schecter Diamond Omen 6 that was my first decent guitar is in better shape and has required less repairs than my Prestige Ibanez


----------



## dirtool

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> ^ I don't know if you guys noticed but the Apocalypse series does come w/ SS frets!!!! Makes it tough to decide between the Apocalypse C7 & KM-II new trans black.



You are not alone,I'm thinking that too.The apocalypse pickups sound good, MKII have a thinner neck and EB nut, it is hard to decide.


----------



## cip 123

Zalbu said:


> I know, I'm talking about the other two guitars mentioned. Been considering either the Stealth or the Ibanez RGDIX7, kinda leaning towards the Ibanez since the Schecter is still on the lower end of the spectrum. Although funnily enough, my old Schecter Diamond Omen 6 that was my first decent guitar is in better shape and has required less repairs than my Prestige Ibanez




I would definitely not put an iron label ibanez on a higher spectrum than a stealth, given the condition of iron labels I've played...


----------



## Zado

These pickups have aa huge potential in the proper guitar


----------



## Zalbu

cip 123 said:


> I would definitely not put an iron label ibanez on a higher spectrum than a stealth, given the condition of iron labels I've played...


I know that the Iron Labels are hit and miss but I've heard that they've gotten more reliable QC lately. I might get the Stealth anyways since it's cheaper and I've never tried a baritone 7 before, or maybe one of those new Banshee Extremes but the Extreme doesn't have locking tuners...


----------



## cip 123

Zalbu said:


> I know that the Iron Labels are hit and miss but I've heard that they've gotten more reliable QC lately. I might get the Stealth anyways since it's cheaper and I've never tried a baritone 7 before, or maybe one of those new Banshee Extremes but the Extreme doesn't have locking tuners...



If you get the stealth, IMO you'll get a better guitar and have money to upgrade a little as I believe the RG is more expensive. 

With the price of the Extreme range it's easy enough to buy locking tuners for them if you're looking at Stealth/RG Iron label money.

Prices may be different but yea thats my input hope you get something cool regardless.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

As soon as I saw this...


Zado said:


>



I was waiting for this...


Zado said:


>



^ That's all that I wanted to see.


----------



## Zalbu

cip 123 said:


> If you get the stealth, IMO you'll get a better guitar and have money to upgrade a little as I believe the RG is more expensive.
> 
> With the price of the Extreme range it's easy enough to buy locking tuners for them if you're looking at Stealth/RG Iron label money.
> 
> Prices may be different but yea thats my input hope you get something cool regardless.


Yeah, the more I see of the Extreme the more tempted I get. Does Schecter sell their locking tuners separately or should you just get Hipshot or Grover or something?


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I think the Schecter locking tuners are rebranded Schallers (or at least they look a lot like Schaller locking tuners).


----------



## Nlelith

I believe Scheter locking tuners are rebranded Jin-Ho tuners, which are Korean-made. Seems like Jin-Ho actually manufactures variations of their tuners for a lot of other brands as well.


----------



## Triple-J

Schecter locking tuners are actually made by Hipshot this was confirmed in the Keith Merrow sig thread by Keith himself. 
As for a decent and very affordable alternative I'd recommend Vanson tuners Uk/Euro peeps can find them on ebay.

Back on topic......looking at this range and does anyone else here feel like there's more to come? 
It really seems that way to me as there's no new 8's listed not even a Banshee Extreme-8 which seems like a obvious model to make (unless Schecter are ditching 8's for 2017?) plus the Sunset Valley series doesn't have a 7 string model or non floyd option.


----------



## Zado

Triple-J said:


> Back on topic......looking at this range and does anyone else here feel like there's more to come?



It's always been like this with Schecter. Wait and see.


----------



## Millul

Fixed bridge SS would make me very tempted...


----------



## NosralTserrof

I really wish Schecter would use that purple finish on more guitars. Like an 8 string...


----------



## MoonJelly

I wish they would do more Tempest models for 2017. If I could have a signature model with them it'd be a custom Tempest. A Tempest 7 or 8 with Apocalypse pickups...or a Tempest VI bass...


----------



## Isolationist

I wish they would add the Tempest to the USA Production line. That would be incredible.


----------



## Zado

Isolationist said:


> I wish they would add the Tempest to the USA Production line. That would be incredible.



Wait and see


----------



## cardinal

^ that seven looks good. Glad to see them use that headstock.


----------



## feraledge

Zado said:


>



As someone who Googles "swamp ash Horizon" regularly, this one is talking to me a bit too loudly. Might be in trouble here.


----------



## Triple-J

Loving that PT in white cause like the Sunset Valley it's a Diamond Series equivalent of their USA made stuff in terms of looks/design which is something I hope Schecter do more of in future.
Really surprised by that ash 7 string too as it's always seemed like Schecter have an aversion to using the traditional style headstock on 7 strings I'm really pleased they've moved onto using a more comfortable style of neck heel as well.


----------



## cip 123

Oh my I need that Tele so f*cking bad


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Oh my, the GAS...  What is the story on this one? Is it just a one-off?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Probably a prototype. Schecter tends to do prototypes that never see the light of day.


----------



## dirtool

new banshee?
wow one more gas


----------



## MoonJelly

I really like the ash body / bookmatched ash top. It's a great idea.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Are they not giving us any new 8s?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

oh the things I would do for a 7 or 8 string E-1....


----------



## dirtool




----------



## bloc

Specs are insane on that. Looks fantastic too.


----------



## wannabguitarist

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Probably a prototype. Schecter tends to do prototypes that never see the light of day.



Yep 

Anyone remember those Wenge topped Stilettos that showed up a year or two ago?


----------



## cip 123

wannabguitarist said:


> Yep
> 
> Anyone remember those Wenge topped Stilettos that showed up a year or two ago?



If they had brought those out I would have at least 2 just now!!! 

I need them in my life


----------



## Zado

I love this concept...bolt on maple neck, mahogany body, HSS config...Not something you see everyday.


----------



## Angelus

BrailleDecibel said:


> Oh my, the GAS...  What is the story on this one? Is it just a one-off?



My favorite schecter ever. Hope it gets released.


----------



## CRaul87

Angelus said:


> My favorite schecter ever. Hope it gets released.



Schecter, make this happen and you can have my money


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Zado said:


> I love this concept...bolt on maple neck, mahogany body, HSS config...Not something you see everyday.



But they're so huge! How could you even play on one of those? Totally dwarfs the dude standing next to them.


----------



## Church2224

Here is my newest one being built. It is a Sunset Custom-II in a custom Green Burst. Thought I would share with you guys.


----------



## cardinal

Looks great!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

New USA production. The Sultan-II. 

Looks like this is pretty much a reissue of the original Dream Machine.


----------



## Zado

BrailleDecibel said:


> But they're so huge! How could you even play on one of those? Totally dwarfs the dude standing next to them.



Ahahah I didn't even notice that



> Here is my newest one being built. It is a Sunset Custom-II in a custom Green Burst. Thought I would share with you guys.


As green lover I can't wait to see it finished mate!



> New USA production. The Sultan-II.
> 
> Looks like this is pretty much a reissue of the original Dream Machine.


It looks quite rad-iculous, though I'd love a tad yellow-er neck.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I disagree on the yellowing/aging. Pale maple is best maple. I hate it when my neck looks like a radioactive superhero.


----------



## Zado

You mean it's better when it looks like a guy with a huge hemoglobin prooblem?


----------



## Andromalia

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I disagree on the yellowing/aging. Pale maple is best maple. I hate it when my neck looks like a radioactive superhero.



Ahem, that's green.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I promised my fiance that I'd be SO GOOD next year. I now see complications... ugh.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> You mean it's better when it looks like a guy with a huge hemoglobin prooblem?



Yes. I find pale sexy.


----------



## Nlelith

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


I thought it was a 7-string for a second, thanks to that reflection in the pickguard.


----------



## Pikka Bird

Zado said:


> [PICTURE]
> I love this concept...bolt on maple neck, mahogany body, HSS config...Not something you see everyday.



Wow, that really has a Pensa MK-I kinda thing going on. White pickups and gold hardware, plz!


----------



## Zado




----------



## Church2224

Guess whose guitar that is 

They did a great job on my new baby, I love the guys at Schecter.


----------



## Zado

It looks spectacular, tell us more about the specs!


----------



## TedintheShed

dirtool said:


>




I have the natural. This though...holy .....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Hellraiser E-7 is official.

http://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/hellraiser-e-7-passive-detail


----------



## Zado

This really is crazy good


----------



## Fathand

Zado said:


> This really is crazy good



...wait, a Schecter I actually like?! Nice.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Hellraiser E-7 is official.
> 
> http://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/hellraiser-e-7-passive-detail



OHMYGODOHMYGODOHMYGODOHMYGODMYPOORWALLETOHMYGODOHMYGODOHMYGOD


----------



## Skrapmetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Hellraiser E-7 is official.
> 
> http://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/hellraiser-e-7-passive-detail



If they make that without the binding and don't slap a pickguard on it, I'm in.


----------



## chassless

i'd be fine with a pickguard. but the binding and the inlays are just so awful.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Give it one more string and it's perfect


----------



## BrailleDecibel

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Hellraiser E-7 is official.
> 
> http://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/hellraiser-e-7-passive-detail



Hot damn!!! Ibanez is gonna have to work pretty hard to put out something cooler than this, for me.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Nlelith said:


> I thought it was a 7-string for a second, thanks to that reflection in the pickguard.


Oohh...nice!

The three switches probably perform something similar to Fender's S-1 switching system that was on the American Deluxe Stratocaster (except indepedently - with one switch for each pickup).


----------



## cardinal

^ I think the original Schecter pickups had taps (where they were wound hot but you could ground part of the coil to make it lower output). So each pickup probably has its own three-way: low-output/off/full-output.


----------



## Zado




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

2 "Sultan" Schecters, a Pensa-Suhr clone...

Is Mark Knopfler a secret Schecter endorser these days? 

Also, the original Dream Machine returns. The Dream Machine-III.


----------



## Zado

I wish the Knopf was still part of the family, but he probably doesn't even remember playing Schecters or doesn't want to remind it for some reason I guess  In tons of reviews he mentions his past guitars, no matter the brand, but I cant remember a single time he talked about his DMs.
Theres also a video on youtube which is quite funny about that, 'cause the guy is doing some sort of documentary about the most important guitars in his career (Fender, Gibson, Monteleone, Pensa etc..)and though the video is litterally filled with pics of his past self playing both the candy apple and the burst traditional, there's no hint about them or the brand. Maybe he's one of those who associates Schecter with metalheads and doesn't want to get involved


The one in the pic looks glorious tho


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, the original Dream Machine returns. The Dream Machine-III.


Yep! Called it! Hello, Fender American Deluxe Stratocaster knockoff!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Yep! Called it! Hello, Fender American Deluxe Stratocaster knockoff!



Pretty sure it'll look closer to this. 










Which they released back in the early-'80s.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Pretty sure it'll look closer to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which they released back in the early-'80s.


Darn...well...I tried.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Zado

And for the luck of the Japanese guys


----------



## dirtool

Japan exclusive?


----------



## cardinal

Didnt realize that there were Japan-exclusive Diamond Series guitars. Hmm. 

There are some YouTube vids of those guitars already. Here's one of the HM7 listing the specs. 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bG-Vf6hCZdc


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

....ing Schecter.


----------



## Zado

It's no japanese exclusive, afaik it's Holiday Music exclusive


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Still pisses me off because those 2 are probably the best looking Schecters this year, besides the E-1s.


----------



## Zado

Maybe they'll introduce them later this year, who knows.

The only thing for sure is: they're getting very serious with the custom shop stuff.






Very.


----------



## cardinal

Lack of 7s with the USA production is annoying.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Zado said:


> It's no japanese exclusive, afaik it's Holiday Music exclusive



Oh my god i love that guitar. I need it. I neeeeeed it.


----------



## MoonJelly

Zado said:


> It's no japanese exclusive, afaik it's Holiday Music exclusive



Is the fretboard leopardwood as well? It almost looks like oak to me. Pretty color against the blue


----------



## Zado

Yeah the clear color of the fretboard fits surprisingly good


----------



## prlgmnr

Oh my....


----------



## HaloHat

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Hellraiser E-7 is official.
> 
> http://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/hellraiser-e-7-passive-detail



All mahogany with rosewood board kills it for me even more than the inlays  Not so much those inlays, I just don't like inlays at all 

Great price though. Surely they will offer other colors or "Limited" models. Looking for ebony board at the least. No inlays or 12th only. Floyd would be nice. Lacewood top would be killer. Schechter seems to be digging Lacewood lately. Me too.


----------



## Zado




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

We're so desperate for new models that we're posting last year's models.


----------



## Zado

Honestly I've posted them cause I've never seen real life pics and I thought it could be interesting


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It does seem like in recent years, Schecter went from appealing to the goth owtheedge.png crowd, to nothing but the SSO-audience djent crowd, to back to appealing to the general "traditional" guitarist. Guess the ERG sales weren't enough to go that route.


----------



## dirtool

when will the trans black km-7 mk2 available?


----------



## Zado

> It does seem like in recent years, Schecter went from appealing to the goth owtheedge.png crowd, to nothing but the SSO-audience djent crowd, to back to appealing to the general "traditional" guitarist. Guess the ERG sales weren't enough to go that route.


I'm SO happy they did. Very few models on their catalog I don't like now.


----------



## Isolationist

I like the subtle design choices they make, like the fleur-de-lis on the headstock of most of their traditional models, or the barebones approach on some models with some really stellar tops. 

Lately, they've been making a lot of good decisions in regards to this. I still can't stand by the Hellraiser Hybrid series and the carbon fiber binding, but they showed that they're willing to step back and make their guitars less gaudy. The Apocalypse series is another choice that I can stand by.

Schecter is at their best when they put hardware before aesthetics. Keith Merrow? Yes. Apocalypse? Yes. California Vintage? Yes. Blackjack ATX? Yes. 

Hellraiser? No. Hellraiser Hybrid? No. Cheech And Chong? Dear God, no.


----------



## Zado

With the exception of these









whose gaudiness is required


----------



## cip 123

Schecter doing any fanned guitars this year? Not the basses i've seen them.


----------



## Zado

Proly later this year


----------



## Tisca

Do we have a model name for this? Couldn't find anything.



Zado said:


>


----------



## Zado

It's a studio gears prototype


----------



## Descent

I played one of the new Hellraisers C1 and it was awful. The burst finish was very tasty but the guitar played like a $200 piece of kindling instead of the $890 they were asking for it.


----------



## Tisca

Zado said:


> It's a studio gears prototype



So it might not be released for market?


----------



## Zado

Well you can get it from the site directly


----------



## Triple-J

Tisca said:


> Do we have a model name for this? Couldn't find anything.



It's the Solo-2 Special it's also available in white btw http://www.schecterguitars.com/international/guitars/retro/solo-ii-special-walnut-pearl-detail


----------



## Tisca

Zado said:


> Well you can get it from the site directly



Right you are. First I filtered by natural finishes but apparently they took a brown wood and painted it brown so it counts as brown.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Hmm so is it just me or has no one seen any of the new 8's? I am like really wanting one of those apocalypse series in an 8. 

Do people just not play 8's anymore? Is that why we haven't seen any?


----------



## Andromalia

I guess the 8 string demographic is small enough that having a diffferent model each year might not be worth it.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Andromalia said:


> I guess the 8 string demographic is small enough that having a diffferent model each year might not be worth it.



Sad face. (


----------



## cip 123

I just can afford one right now


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That's what i said earlier. A lot of companies have toned down the 8 strings in favor of 6 and 7s. Especially schecter. Appealing to the SSO crowd alone won't mean profits.


----------



## Zado

Appealing the SS.org crowd means receiving a "one more feature and I'm in" comment and nothing more than that


----------



## prlgmnr

Zado said:


> Appealing the SS.org crowd means receiving a "one more feature and I'm in" comment and nothing more than that



Not wanting to be contrary* but for me a lot of the Schecters it's a case of one LESS feature and I'd be interested. Like, lose the binding or the sustainer for example.




*this is a lie


----------



## zenonshandro

The Banshee Extreme inlays are exactly the same as a 1998/1999 "Schecter C-7 +" that I still own. Interesting to see them dig this up out of the past, however if the inlays pointed towards the headstock, I think it would come off way better.


----------



## HaloHat

Zado said:


> Appealing the SS.org crowd means receiving a "one more feature and I'm in" comment and nothing more than that



That is what the Custom Shop is for I suppose 

Only issue is that one more/less feature from the Custom Shop at least triples the cost and wait times can get weird at times.

Enter small builders that do good work at good prices and reasonable build time 

I plead guilty to your comment though


----------



## Zado

F*ck.











Oh and apparently we missed the chance to see an amazing Lemmy signature bass from Schecky










> _"As 2016 winds down, and we have just passed the one year anniversary of Lemmy's passing.... we thought we would share this with our Schecter faithful. We had actually been working with him on this bass concept. Built around our Stargazer bass chassis and with a wood burned 'European campaign' map. This bass will live proudly here forever &#9884;&#65039;&#55358;&#56600;&#9884;&#65039;"_



Another reason to cry for the Legend.


----------



## Zado




----------



## gunch

schecter GDI stop teasing me with new stilettos


----------



## ZERO1

Zado said:


>


Isn't there suppose to be a hard tail version of this? This is the guitar I am most looking forward to and if it comes in a hard tail then it is a insta buy for me.


----------



## cardinal

Blue KM looks cool.


----------



## BillCosby

I'm intrigued by that red 7 string with the empty middle single coil slot. Don't know the name of the shape, but I like the whole aesthetic of that guitar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's called the Stiletto. It used to be a guitar line years ago, but was discontinued. There were rumors about it being reissued, but it looks like it's going to remain in development hell.


----------



## Keel

Stiletto guitar??? Yes please. Love the aesthetic of basses, and the Schecter stiletto is one of my favorite basses. Put an extra string on that thing and make sure its at least 27" and that thing is amazing. THIS NEEDS TO HAPPEN!


----------



## Zado




----------



## Triple-J

If there's one thing I wish Schecter would do for 2017 it's ditch the pearloid binding and go with some kind of pinstripe instead as it would have really suited the E models.

Anyway Schecter seem to be updating the site as these two have been added.




Dean guitars Wayne Findlay Trident sig......er I mean Al Jourgensen Triton signature. 





This years edition of the Jinx Recluse sig (I kind of like this as it looks better minus the red bits of the previous model)


----------



## Zado

I quite like the Al J. signature, he has been playing his CS made model for years and I was wondering when they'd make a production model.


----------



## feraledge

I've been a lifelong Ministry fan, but since parting ways with his SG, Al has made increasingly worse choices in guitar shapes. But he's a pretty cheesy dude.


----------



## Zado

But why isn't anyone commenting the awesomeness I posted in the last 2 pages?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

that purple banshee elite looks interesting!!
I like the teal finish too on the hellraiser.


----------



## TedEH

Sweet jebus that trident thing looks..... not so great, to me. What would you call that? A flying W?


----------



## feraledge

I can see myself ending up with this.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

About time.


----------



## xwmucradiox

Wenge neck looks cool


----------



## manu80

Flying W, love that ! lol
well who said Dean was doing ugly stuff ?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Al's brain is totally fried from all that heroin, I see?
And that Jinxx sig is cool for those guys that wanted a Prowler without all the... red.

Also, I don't recall seeing this color.


----------



## Zado

I could swear I've seen a couple of days ago a SVSS model with different logo.


----------



## TiffuZeless

Zado said:


>



Where did you find the turquoise-ish hellraiser passive? I truly need to know more about these. I REALLY need one.


----------



## Isolationist

Schecter, you're so close. Traditional headstock with a hardtail and that guitar would be immaculate.


----------



## Fathand

Zado said:


> But why isn't anyone commenting the awesomeness I posted in the last 2 pages?



From amongst all the guitars just the 4-string, fanned fret stiletto bass caught my eye. 

And that Lemmy bass - They should put that into production without the map and the Iron Cross inlays. Awesome.


----------



## dirtool

all new banshee with emg? no...


----------



## Zado

dirtool said:


> all new banshee with emg? no...



They are protos....


> Where did you find the turquoise-ish hellraiser passive? I truly need to know more about these. I REALLY need one.


all drumcity prototypes

This new series is getting terrific













And the new logo fits the guitar greatly. Glad they started looking at the 70es


----------



## Mad-Max

dirtool said:


> all new banshee with emg? no...



The previous Banshee's had EMG's in them. They also had passive versions, but it's not like having EMG's in their guitars are anything new. 

That being said, I hope they come stock with the Nazgul & Sentient set again. Any guitar that comes stock with those pickups already have me intrigued.


----------



## TiffuZeless

Zado said:


> They are protos....all drumcity prototypes



Can't find that hellraiser on their site. Do you have a link?


----------



## Zado

TiffuZeless said:


> Can't find that hellraiser on their site. Do you have a link?



Wait for the update on the official site


----------



## dirtool

the svss looks good except the battery box,they made so many different versions but no passive, what the ...


----------



## Zado

dirtool said:


> the svss looks good except the battery box,they made so many different versions but no passive, what the ...



You just need to wait. Still things that haven't been unveiled.


----------



## Triple-J

Zado said:


> I could swear I've seen a couple of days ago a SVSS model with different logo.



I'm pretty sure I've seen three different logos on the headstocks so far guess they're still working things out.



Fathand said:


> And that Lemmy bass - They should put that into production without the map and the Iron Cross inlays. Awesome.



They did all that and put it into production a few years back as I remember a Stargazer with a natural finish being around for a year or two pretty sure you could find it used.

Not sure if it's been posted yet but the Jake Pitts E-1 is on site now and as you can see it's pretty classy.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Zado said:


>


----------



## Mad-Max

Appears to be a Hellraiser Hybrid series Avenger 7. Now THAT'S intriguing!






Posted in the Keith Merrow sig thread, but definitely worth a repost. 8 string proto, 28 inch scale, and what appears to be Invaders for pickups.


----------



## Zado

This is SO 80s.


----------



## hexfactor

Zado said:


> This is SO 80s.




wow


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I thought the pickups were meant to be a honeycomb at first.


----------



## Mathemagician

Think it might be someone's sig? Likely just a one-off custom. $0.02


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Zado said:


> This is SO 80s.



I'm in love.  

drumcity has some e-1 7 string prototypes. I dig this dragonburst one.


----------



## Fathand

Zado said:


> This is SO 80s.



...and that's why they are awesome.


----------



## hexfactor

Zado said:


> This is SO 80s.



looks like this one is coming home with me!


----------



## Xaios

Zado said:


> This is SO 80s.



Oh Schecter, just when I think you're finally starting to be generally tasteful, you go and do this.

Never change.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Hope this doesn't make me weird but I really wanna touch it. ^^^


----------



## Zado

Xaios said:


> Oh Schecter, just when I think you're finally starting to be generally tasteful, you go and do this.
> 
> Never change.



Thank God


----------



## Mad-Max

Looks like they're still screwing around with making the older standard Banshee model. Hopefully that makes a comeback. Those were fantastic guitars for the price. 






Kinda dig the Green, but if they made an orange or a Red I'd be down.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If that's from DCGL, it's probably a prototype for a Banshee that never made it off the ground. 

Remember this about Schecter:

If it's a prototype, and it actually looks cool and has the perfect specs... it's not gonna be released.


----------



## cardinal

Still waiting for the 7-string shredder thing. They couldn't really have made only six strings, right?


----------



## hexfactor

I really meant it when I said that snakeskin PT is coming home with me, I already reserved it.... and apparently it is made from real python skin!


----------



## Fathand

hexfactor said:


> I really meant it when I said that snakeskin PT is coming home with me, I already reserved it.... and apparently it is made from real python skin!



Awesome!  

Combine it with a matching pair of boots and you're good to go.


----------



## Zado

hexfactor said:


> I really meant it when I said that snakeskin PT is coming home with me, I already reserved it.... and apparently it is made from real python skin!



First time a GAS post ends like it should. Review is needed here, very few posting members here are using USA Schecs, which is quite a pity.

About the Banshee...there's still something coming guys, you just need to wait.


----------



## Mad-Max

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If that's from DCGL, it's probably a prototype for a Banshee that never made it off the ground.
> 
> Remember this about Schecter:
> 
> If it's a prototype, and it actually looks cool and has the perfect specs... it's not gonna be released.



That's why I said "screwing around" knowing that the Banshee may or may not make a comeback.


----------



## Mad-Max

Zado said:


>



This is literally perfect. Only thing I would change is make it a 24 fret. But that natural wood color


----------



## TedEH

If the 7-string version of their explorer-ish shape get a top like that, I just might need to buy one.


----------



## hexfactor

Zado said:


> First time a GAS post ends like it should. Review is needed here, very few posting members here are using USA Schecs, which is quite a pity.
> 
> About the Banshee...there's still something coming guys, you just need to wait.



They finish it at the end of the month, I will pick it up during my visit to LA. 

Shortly after I will do a video review of it....


----------



## cardinal

^ I'd be happy if they just used a solid color and those inlay.


----------



## Zado

hexfactor said:


> They finish it at the end of the month, I will pick it up during my visit to LA.
> 
> Shortly after I will do a video review of it....



We needed a guy like you here


Oh btw


----------



## Nlelith

Zado said:


>


I was surprised to see Kazakh national ornament on this custom model. Kinda makes me want to buy it just because I live in Kazakhstan, but I won't be able to afford it.


----------



## Millul

Zado said:


> We needed a guy like you here
> 
> 
> Oh btw



Specs? That looks promising!


----------



## Zado

It's a One-Of from Drumcity. Essentially a beveled banshee with Apo. specs


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

A masterworks made for NAMM


----------



## HaloHat

Fathand said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Combine it with a matching pair of boots and you're good to go.



And this hat [yes, mine ]





A cool snake skin guitar strap and i'd buy your drinks all night  Can't wait to see your NGD hexfactor ! 


Someone at Schechter gets an A++ for this book matching work. Probably my second favorite Schechter top ever behind the Lacewood Prowler II from 2016 NAMM. Apologies to Zado and all but... 7 strings, 24 frets, 27" scale, no inlays and that would qual as a personal dream come true guitar lol.


----------



## Zado

> Apologies to Zado and all but... 7 strings, 24 frets, 27" scale, no inlays and that would qual as a personal dream come true guitar lol.














Very nice "concept", except for being so similar to the Reverend BC signature, just a lot nicer


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Dream Machine III


----------



## Church2224

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> A masterworks made for NAMM



That's actually not a Masterworks, but a new USA Production model. It will be excited to see where it goes, it looks great. 

A few USA Production Models will be released at NAMM, and a few more are planned to be released throughout 2017.


----------



## Mathemagician

Good for them. They are really going for that upper mid tier this year, and seem to want some recognition in the $1600+ range too. They've been putting out great stuff since 2014 updates started, imo.


----------



## rami80

Looks like Schecter has reduced the large screw and spring cavity on the JL7, the new one is cut more precise. See here : https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/JL7VRS


----------



## Zado




----------



## hexfactor

Zado said:


>



That looks so bitchin..... I can have a matching strap made in Leon, Mexico, probably the world capital for leather


----------



## Zado

It's gonna be one of the best guitars I've seen in my life


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm probably in the minority of people that hates the .... out of that. 

I'll stick to the DMIII and the swirl.

Also, in other "idgaf" news

http://www.schecterguitars.com/pick...-set/synyster-gates-signature-set-1589-detail






EDIT: And in other "GAS" news






http://www.schecterguitars.com/custom-shop/usa-product-collection/solo-ii-classic-2017-01-16-detail


----------



## Zado

The Solo Classic is beautiful, and that's a finish a usually don't like that much. Maybe the top is a lil too figured, but that's just me being a sissy.

About the pups, I kinda hate everything about Synister gates -gear wise- but those can be definitely interesting


----------



## Triple-J

New addition to the site.....Robert Smith Ultracure






Bodyshape is now same as Ultracure-12 and has a Bigsby bridge instead of the ToM plus a non painted neck I like it now they've melted the shape a bit more as it reminds me of a Mosrite.


----------



## Blytheryn

Dueeeeedz!


----------



## hexfactor

So this is where the pickups are going


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^About time they brought out a USA model for Syn.


----------



## Zado

Tons of complains on instagram cause they got rid of the fugly inlays, jeeez I hate people


----------



## manu80

Like that Abbath sig !
Too bad the headstock doens't match the rest..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> Tons of complains on instagram cause they got rid of the fugly inlays, jeeez I hate people



And people wonder why they stick with the gaudy inlays.

You'd be ....ing surprised how many people outside of the SSO minority love those inlays.


----------



## Tristoner7

...yet still no affordable NJ sig series


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## cardinal

^ nice looking.


----------



## Zado

Yeah looks spectacular.















































About the diamond NJ...who knows?


----------



## Ben Pinkus

Some really cool new models this year. I'll have to try one of their higher end models at sompoint.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Zado said:


>


Stop the presses! 

Is that what I think it is? It's an actual Tele-style ashtray bridge that accommodates a humbucker! I've been looking all over for a bridge like that! Everything that I have been able to find up until this point has only been Tele-style plate bridges; and it seems like Wirebird is the only company that offers such an ashtray bridge because Sam designed and made the bridge for his Wirebird builds himself.

This is a nice USA Production PT Custom. I dig it! But I need to know if I can get my hands on one of those bridges.


----------



## Zado

It's been into schecter catalog forever


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Emperor Guillotine said:


> But I need to know if I can get my hands on one of those bridges.



I'm guessing its a Schecter in-house bridge with graphtech saddles. If you message them on FB they could tell you.


----------



## Zado

Apparently Nick Johnston's diamond series signature confirmed


----------



## splinter8451

Tristoner7 said:


> ...yet still no affordable NJ sig series



Like Zado said, apparently there is a Diamond series NJ on the way. 

Nick posted a pic of him looking at it on Instagram yesterday.


----------



## Tristoner7

splinter8451 said:


> Like Zado said, apparently there is a Diamond series NJ on the way.
> 
> Nick posted a pic of him looking at it on Instagram yesterday.



Very Cool! Hopefully it'll be up on the site and available soon.


----------



## blacai

http://www.schecterguitars.com/international/guitars/apocalypse


----------



## Zado

I could live my entire life making memes out of Nick's faces


----------



## Zado




----------



## Mad-Max

They don't even have the new Nick Johnston Diamond series model on the website. 

LAME!


----------



## Zado

It has been presented at Namm, give em time


----------



## tian

Anyone have any idea when the NAMM stuff usually hits store shelves? Trying to get my hands on one of those Sun Valley superstrats.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

^ I don't think there's a general rule, it depends on model/demand/supply. In past years, as far as I can recall, availability of new stuff were anything between right after NAMM to maybe mid-summer. On average, probably by March/April.


----------



## prlgmnr

tian said:


> Anyone have any idea when the NAMM stuff usually hits store shelves? Trying to get my hands on one of those Sun Valley superstrats.



Gear4music have estimated delivery down as 25th March, but I can't tell you whether that is "estimated" or "completely made up".


----------



## Zado

Get this one damn you!

http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/S...let-6-String-Electric-Guitar-2017-P11876.aspx


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^What are Schecter tuning to? All the recent guitars have their intonation set like that which can't be right for standard. The 2nd and 6th strings would be sharp.


----------



## Triple-J

Just got an email about preordering Schecter's 2017 models and I feel like their UK prices are going to kill off sales the Sun Valley is a good price (£699.99) but I'm shocked by the Banshee extreme because it's nearly as much as the previous Banshee....you know the one with EMG's/Duncans locking tuners and a hipshot bridge. 

https://www.gak.co.uk/en/schecter-electric-guitars


----------



## NeglectedField

Triple-J said:


> Just got an email about preordering Schecter's 2017 models and I feel like their UK prices are going to kill off sales the Sun Valley is a good price (£699.99) but I'm shocked by the Banshee extreme because it's nearly as much as the previous Banshee....you know the one with EMG's/Duncans locking tuners and a hipshot bridge.
> 
> https://www.gak.co.uk/en/schecter-electric-guitars



I kind of expected it to be around that to be honest, bearing in mind the current state of the markets and rising prices in general. The C-1 Stealth was £449-ish, but then at least that one was South Korean :\

Another thing that's a bit stupid, is look at GAK's photo of the Banshee 6 Extreme hardtail. Looks like someone's ....ed with the photo and repositioned the neck pickup. What gives?


----------



## cip 123

Triple-J said:


> Just got an email about preordering Schecter's 2017 models and I feel like their UK prices are going to kill off sales the Sun Valley is a good price (£699.99) but I'm shocked by the Banshee extreme because it's nearly as much as the previous Banshee....you know the one with EMG's/Duncans locking tuners and a hipshot bridge.
> 
> https://www.gak.co.uk/en/schecter-electric-guitars



A lot of prices are going to rise for everything in the UK. Brexit like it or not has killed exchange rates, and while its not even happened yet prices are rising in anticipation i believe as well. Look at Chapman guitars their indo guitars have less specs than previous ranges and they will be the same price as the previous korean models (Probably)


----------



## HaloHat

hexfactor said:


> They finish it at the end of the month, I will pick it up during my visit to LA.
> 
> Shortly after I will do a video review of it....



Wait... Your getting the Python PT and that E-1 ???


----------



## tian

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> ^ I don't think there's a general rule, it depends on model/demand/supply. In past years, as far as I can recall, availability of new stuff were anything between right after NAMM to maybe mid-summer. On average, probably by March/April.


makes sense, just curious if any specific dates were floating around like..



prlgmnr said:


> Gear4music have estimated delivery down as 25th March, but I can't tell you whether that is "estimated" or "completely made up".


hmm, interesting. Schecter has been spamming the guitar on Facebook for the last several weeks so I was hoping they would hit stores pretty quick but March isn't too bad I guess. Thanks



Zado said:


> Get this one damn you!
> 
> http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/S...let-6-String-Electric-Guitar-2017-P11876.aspx



tempting for sure. guess I'll see how good my patience is haha


----------



## Tristoner7

Does anybody have any more pics/info on that Diamond series Nick Johnston?


----------



## Zado

With a tremolo it really would turn into a beastly hard rock machine


----------



## Mad-Max

Zado said:


> With a tremolo it really would turn into a beastly hard rock machine



I honestly think it's perfect without one.


----------



## MoonJelly

+1 ^


----------



## Boojakki

+1² ^


----------



## hexfactor

HaloHat said:


> Wait... Your getting the Python PT and that E-1 ???



Which E-1? I am torn on the Jake Pitts or the Special edition purple, I am glad he did not put the band logo on the inlays


----------



## hexfactor

I took this pic of Nick with his diamond series


----------



## Mad-Max

hexfactor said:


> I took this pic of Nick with his diamond series



broken link mate


----------



## hexfactor

Mad-Max said:


> broken link mate




shows up on mine.. dammit


----------



## feraledge

hexfactor said:


> shows up on mine.. dammit



Imgur, probably in your cache, but the site blocks it. Use another host, but otherwise anyone else has to click the link and then reload it after it says some kind of denial or whatever.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## dshea19

This is probably the guitar I am most happy about from this NAMM.


----------



## cardinal

&#65039;&#65039;Schecter really needs to make that with a 7th string.


----------



## Tisca

Holy ...., Nick grew a beard and aged 15 years.


----------



## Boojakki

> Holy ...., Nick grew a beard and aged 15 years.



Yes... 



> Schecter really needs to make that with a 7th string.



No... 



> This is probably the guitar I am most happy about from this NAMM.



Maybe... 

In fact I will sell two Fender MIM's and buy this one. I expect this to be a lot better playing and sounding.


----------



## TedEH

Kinda just looks like any other strat ripoff to me.


----------



## Tristoner7

TedEH said:


> Kinda just looks like any other strat ripoff to me.



But it'll play VERY differently (different neck carve, fretboard radius, build quality, etc) than a MIM strat. I did a side by side comparison of a USA Schecter USA Traditional and a Fender American Standard a year ago and they were completely different animals. The Schecter feels a lot more "modern".


----------



## TedEH

Makes sense. I don't doubt it'll play very differently.



Tristoner7 said:


> build quality


I do have a MiM strat though, and have no issues with its build quality.


----------



## Tristoner7

TedEH said:


> Makes sense. I don't doubt it'll play very differently.
> 
> 
> I do have a MiM strat though, and have no issues with its build quality.



I have a newer MIM Strat as well and I will say, their quality has definitely improved compared to what it was.

I wish they would post that NJ Diamond Series up on the website already...I want specs and pricing.


----------



## dshea19

TedEH said:


> Kinda just looks like any other strat ripoff to me.



For your tastes it may well be. I am not a huge fan of the neck feel on the MIM. Not knocking them, just not my thing. I like the USA Schecters much more than the USA starts. So there is something about Schecters that appeal to me more. The diamond NJ will have a flatter fretboard and larger frets, carved heel, and pickups voiced after his USA customs, along with locking tuners and a 2-point trem. Those are enough to do a decent job of separating themselves from Fender. Basically, all the things I want from a strat without making the mods myself. This may not be everybody's thing, and that is fair, but it is right up my alley.


----------



## MoonJelly

^The custom strat has been Schecter's bread and butter for decades. Looks to me like they're doing it right!


----------



## Beeftron

Woot Woot

https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/nick-johnston-trad-detail


----------



## Zado

Mmm indo and with diamond pickups. Need to try one personally


----------



## mnemonic

still waiting on a sevenstring version of one of these












Maybe one day.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i hope next year they bring back the avenger 8 in a color other than black. that'd be great.


----------



## HaloHat

hexfactor said:


> Which E-1? I am torn on the Jake Pitts or the Special edition purple, I am glad he did not put the band logo on the inlays



Page 207
Post# 5171

Were you talking about the book matched natural top E-1 or referring to that awesome Python PT again though not pictured in that particular post?

That purple Limited Edition E-1 is sexy for sure. To bad it is missing a string


----------



## Zado

Very wise from them the use of the old italics logo, fits great.

And


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^A sexy sig model that's going to be ruined by the 6661 inlay.


----------



## Mathemagician

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^A sexy sig model that's going to be ruined by the 6661 inlay.



Quote for fffffffffing truth. 'Member the mirror top? I 'member.


----------



## Cheap

Just ordered this!! Soooo excited and the Schecter USA Custom Shop is being so classy about everything. They worked with me directly to make sure my order was in for ones that just came out of paint (I should see it ship at the end of the month) instead of waiting 3 months for the next batch and they're willing to set it up in D-Standard with 11-54 strings and, if he comes out this month, try and get Nick to sign a backplate at some point for it.

I have a lot of dream guitars, but this one sits as king on top  

Can't say enough how excited I am for this!


----------



## Zado

Cheap said:


> Just ordered this!! Soooo excited and the Schecter USA Custom Shop is being so classy about everything. They worked with me directly to make sure my order was in for ones that just came out of paint (I should see it ship at the end of the month) instead of waiting 3 months for the next batch and they're willing to set it up in D-Standard with 11-54 strings and, if he comes out this month, try and get Nick to sign a backplate at some point for it.
> 
> I have a lot of dream guitars, but this one sits as king on top
> 
> Can't say enough how excited I am for this!



Congrats man, if I didnt have my traditional this would definitely be on my list!

Along with this one


----------



## HaloHat

Just give me a Wes Hauch Sig with a 26.5 or 27" scale. Call it a PT something and I'd be so happy


----------



## Zado

HaloHat said:


> Just give me a Wes Hauch Sig with a 26.5 or 27" scale. Call it a PT something and I'd be so happy



Considering a Wes Hauch signature doesn't even exist, I guess it will be quite hard


----------



## HaloHat

Zado said:


> Considering a Wes Hauch signature doesn't even exist, I guess it will be quite hard



Not anymore anyways. I really liked that guitar. 1" away from a sale 

http://www.schecterguitars.com/outlet/guitars-outlet/wes-hauch-pt-7-fr-detail

I'd have to paint the head stock but at least it is reversed


----------



## Zado

GET THEM! It's real snake skin, you can't get any more metal than this!


----------



## metallifan3091

HaloHat said:


> Just give me a Wes Hauch Sig with a 26.5 or 27" scale. Call it a PT something and I'd be so happy



Right? If they'd make one at 26.5" with a Hipshot bridge in that seafoam green color he has I'd probably buy one. Instead I may end up getting the Hellraiser Hybrid PT7 in ultraviolet. I'm just not 100% on the EMG 57/66 set.


----------



## HaloHat

metallifan3091 said:


> Right? If they'd make one at 26.5" with a Hipshot bridge in that seafoam green color he has I'd probably buy one. Instead I may end up getting the Hellraiser Hybrid PT7 in ultraviolet. I'm just not 100% on the EMG 57/66 set.



I really liked all the spec's on it. Swamp Ash body, Wide Floyd Lock Nut, Bolt Neck, Ebony board and I even liked the color combo [though I would definitely have to paint the headstock, nbd]. 

At the price it is on sale now [$799 usd] it is really driving me crazy. My 7 strings are all 27" and 27.5" scale and that 1.5" to 2" difference kills it for me. Shame 'cause at $799 that is a steal. Hipshot version as you described as a hardtail model would be awesome. At $799 ea. I'd buy both if the scale was in the range I like.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Don't worry. Give it about 3 years and he'll go back, given how he loves to jump endorsements.


----------



## Zado

Legator is still waiting for a chance


----------



## Mad-Max

IT'S FINALLY HERE!! 







Nick Johnston Diamond Series Signature.

$699 brand new. This is my next guitar. No question about it.


----------



## Zado




----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Zado said:


>



not into floyds but i like!


----------



## NosralTserrof

If that purple is going to be a production color for schecter I'll cry.


----------



## Mathemagician

Mad-Max said:


> IT'S FINALLY HERE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick Johnston Diamond Series Signature.
> 
> $699 brand new. This is my next guitar. No question about it.



You schecter fanboys are really getting me interested in this thing. This and the Sunset or w/e 24fret ones w/the Floyd. 

But I kind of like the idea of a "simple" guitar like this.


----------



## HaloHat

Zado said:


>



That fretboard just looks wrong to me  
Nothing some stain couldn't fix I suppose.


----------



## Nlelith

Zado said:


>


I guess it's just a prototype, but I really hope Schecter won't go for that white binding... maple fretboard binding + natural body binding like on my Banshee looks so much better.


----------



## Mad-Max

Mathemagician said:


> You schecter fanboys are really getting me interested in this thing. This and the Sunset or w/e 24fret ones w/the Floyd.
> 
> But I kind of like the idea of a "simple" guitar like this.



I mainly just want a strat type guitar for not a whole lotta dough, but will be better quality than your average Mexican Strat. This is the ticket for me.


----------



## Mad-Max

Nlelith said:


> I guess it's just a prototype, but I really hope Schecter won't go for that white binding... maple fretboard binding + natural body binding like on my Banshee looks so much better.



I can tell you with that white binding it can only mean one thing. 

It's made in Indonesia.


----------



## Zado

Mad-Max said:


> I can tell you with that white binding it can only mean one thing.
> 
> It's made in Indonesia.



Well it's an Extreme model, so yeah, it's Indo.

But ESPs are filled with white binding and I like them a lot


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Zado said:


> Well it's an Extreme model, so yeah, it's Indo.
> 
> But ESPs are filled with white binding and I like them a lot



I LOVE white binding, problem is in cheap/medium priced guitars that I've seen they turn yellow  My LTD EC-based sig from a few years back, the binding almost turned all yellow, doesn't look good. I had to use vinyl auto pinstripes to cover it.


----------



## Mad-Max

Zado said:


> Well it's an Extreme model, so yeah, it's Indo.
> 
> But ESPs are filled with white binding and I like them a lot



I will say, I was fooled recently when I picked up one of the new EC-401's that sell for 500. I picked it up, and according to the aesthetics, I totally thought it was made in Indonesia. Had the white binding and everything. Then I look on the back of the headstock and it said it was made in korea! Couldn't believe it. She played nicely though.


----------



## blacai

Mad-Max said:


> IT'S FINALLY HERE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick Johnston Diamond Series Signature.
> 
> $699 brand new. This is my next guitar. No question about it.



I couldn't find any online store(in europe) with the price.

Any idea?


----------



## Triple-J

blacai said:


> I couldn't find any online store(in europe) with the price.
> 
> Any idea?


 
Well the SVSS model is listed at $699 and is selling for somewhere between £630-699 on various sites in the UK so I'm guessing the NJ sig will sell for a similar price.


----------



## Ben Pinkus

Nick has a USA model and the diamond one right? Whats the difference in specs. 

Was surprised when he went to Schecter, but from everything I've seen of his sig looks awesome. Wonder how it compares to a Suhr Classic Pro


----------



## Triple-J

So they've just updated the site with some Banshee models in the SGR budget line and I'm stunned because they look way better than the Banshee Extremes that are going for twice the price.


----------



## Zalbu

What makes the Nick Johnston strat different from the regular Traditional models? And man, those Banshees would be cool as 7 strings, nothing quite like a 7 string with a pick guard


----------



## cip 123

Zalbu said:


> What makes the Nick Johnston strat different from the regular Traditional models? And man, those Banshees would be cool as 7 strings, nothing quite like a 7 string with a pick guard



Colour and NJ pups probably neck specs


----------



## Cheap

cip 123 said:


> Colour and NJ pups probably neck specs



Yeah, I think Nick's got much more modern-aligned neck specs, but stuck with the traditional look and pickups with his custom set. 

I was lucky enough to play his first USA custom shop traditional at Summer NAMM last year and it felt very close to the suhr classic pro's, but wasn't nearly as vintage feeling


----------



## Zado

^Overall quality and sound?


----------



## Cheap

Zado said:


> ^Overall quality and sound?



Pretty ridiculous. At least on par with a lot of the top guitars I've played from Suhr, PRS, Tom Anderson, etc. It's like a modern answer to a vintage strat that's been tweaked for dudes who like to play prog/metal


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zalbu said:


> What makes the Nick Johnston strat different from the regular Traditional models? And man, those Banshees would be cool as 7 strings, nothing quite like a 7 string with a pick guard



The Omen Extreme Banshee 7 has a pickguard.


----------



## mnemonic

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Omen Extreme Banshee 7 has a pickguard.



It's got a quilted top veneer though, and I've always hated those on Strat lookalikes. 

Solid colors 4 lyfe 

(It also needs an inline headstock)


----------



## Zado

Cheap said:


> Pretty ridiculous. At least on par with a lot of the top guitars I've played from Suhr, PRS, Tom Anderson, etc. It's like a modern answer to a vintage strat that's been tweaked for dudes who like to play prog/metal


Looks great, maybe not very suited for my style, but glad it's quality stuff!


----------



## Mad-Max

Ben Pinkus said:


> Nick has a USA model and the diamond one right? Whats the difference in specs.
> 
> Was surprised when he went to Schecter, but from everything I've seen of his sig looks awesome. Wonder how it compares to a Suhr Classic Pro



Here's the link to the USA model version 
http://www.schecterguitars.com/custom-shop/usa-product-collection/nick-johnston-traditional-2017-01-04-detail

Then here's the Diamond series version. 
http://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/nick-johnston-trad-detail

Specs are below, so you can figure out what the differences are. 

Now, the thing is, the USA one that's new for 2017 is different cosmetically than last year. Last year's model looked identical to the Diamond series version that is new for 2017, just with the USA custom shop touch. 

I don't know if they still sell it, but the link I posted to the USA one is the current one for this year.


----------



## Mad-Max

Zalbu said:


> What makes the Nick Johnston strat different from the regular Traditional models?



I looked at both specs, and here are the main differences. They're very negligible though. 

Nick's sig 
- Made in Indonesia 
- 22 frets 
- 14" Radius 
- 21mm [email protected] Fret 
- Black Tusq nut 
- Schecter locking tuners 
- Metal knobs 
- Schecter sig pickups 

Traditional
- Made in South Korea
- 21 frets
- 12" Radius
- 20mm [email protected] Fret
- Ivory Tusq nut
- Grover Tuners
- Vintage knobs
- Schecter "Vintage style" pickups 


To me Nick's sig is basically a moderately hot rodded version of a California Vintage. If you wanted to add all the things that you wanted to the California Vintage to make it seem like a Nick sig, you'd probably be putting 100 bucks in it anyhow. So I think the pricing is at least fair. They could've easily priced it at a grand just for having his name on it, but they didn't, which earns kudos in my book. 

The main advantage I think the Nick sig has is the locking tuners. That comes in handy if you want to use the tremelo system on it. It's also got an extra fret, which might be a bonus to certain people. The pickups are probably the same honestly. I highly doubt there was much thought put into them to make them different than the ones on the Cali. The Radius is a little wider as well, which could be beneficial to lead players like Nick. 

On the other hand, the HUGE advantage the Cali has over the Nick sig is that it's made in South Korea. The QC in South Korea is top notch, and you're almost guaranteed to get a quality instrument, whereas if a guitar is made in Indo, then that's where I start to get a little reluctant (Bad experience with an Indo guitar led me to this notion). Then again, if you ordered the nick sig from a place like Sweetwater or DCCL for example, you can have them set it up for you before it ships, and they have their own type of QC to make sure you get the guitar in playable condition. You wouldn't get that anywhere else as far as I know.

If the benefits of the Nick sig don't really appeal to you, then a Cali Vintage is probably the route you should go. It's pretty much 80% the same instrument.


----------



## Cheap

They do sell the USA NJ's, but it looks like they are mostly custom order. When I placed my order it sounded like it was the 9th one made overall in the first batch. 

If you're interested in his previous sig model (atomic silver) I think it'd be a better bet to get the diamond series one and save a ton of money, but if you want the wenge neck/ebony board and his custom shop pickups you'd have to shell out for the atomic green model at this point. 

These do seem like they're selling well enough for Schecter to be happy with them so I wouldn't be surprised to see them introduce the green to the diamond series next year

Edit: Excellent point above about Indo/South Korea, but overall I think the quality is going to be satisfactory across the board with the Diamond series


----------



## dshea19

G&L has been making the Tributes in Indonesia for a little while and they are very good. Indonesia is probably like Korea in that they will build a guitar as nice as they are requested to. I plan on getting the NJ, but time will tell.


----------



## Mathemagician

Cheap said:


> These do seem like they're selling well enough for Schecter to be happy with them so I wouldn't be surprised to see them introduce the green to the diamond series next year



That's what I'm hoping for. Love the color. Any idea on if the Diamond series has a block heel versus a rounded one?


----------



## dshea19

Mathemagician said:


> That's what I'm hoping for. Love the color. Any idea on if the Diamond series has a block heel versus a rounded one?



Carved/angled block heel.


----------



## Zado




----------



## TedEH

^ I was never hugely into Vs, but that's nice. I'd play that.


----------



## Zado




----------



## bastardbullet

Zado said:


>



Need this one exactly in same color but with a hipshot bridge, please. PLEASE.


----------



## Triple-J

Why oh why do Schecter keep working on all these incredible Banshee protoypes in rad finishes that fill me full of joy and hope only to release the garish 2008 looking nonsense that is the Banshee Extreme series?


----------



## feraledge

That V is sick AF.


----------



## Zado

You guys have no patience at all


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> You guys have no patience at all



I mean, they're not wrong.

Some of the coolest prototypes that Schecter made never made it onto store floors.


----------



## Zado

Yep, but that's routine for Schecter, it's always been like this, they're just testing the ground for the new series


----------



## mnemonic

These strat lookalikes with pickguards really need inline headstocks 

The 4+3 really doesn't look right on a superstrat like that.


----------



## Zado

^that's fo sho


----------



## dirtool

emgs again.....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

dirtool said:


> emgs again.....



I mean... they're the passive-sized EMGs. It's an easy swap.


----------



## Bladed-Vaults

I've only seen one guy share c7 APOCALYPSE.... we just gonna ignore ash body maple/bubinga set neck. With USA pickups? Or am I mentally deficient on my GAS for this


----------



## Mad-Max

Bladed-Vaults said:


> I've only seen one guy share c7 APOCALYPSE.... we just gonna ignore ash body maple/bubinga set neck. With USA pickups? Or am I mentally deficient on my GAS for this



I think it's a fantastic design, but it's also kind of an acquired taste. Some people really like to go with what's the most familiar.


----------



## hexfactor

Bladed-Vaults said:


> I've only seen one guy share c7 APOCALYPSE.... we just gonna ignore ash body maple/bubinga set neck. With USA pickups? Or am I mentally deficient on my GAS for this



One of our more famous musicians in Mexico just got endorsed by Schecter and he got an Apocalypse C-7 and a KM-6 in White


----------



## Zado

I still have to see a review of the snakeskin PT


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

I figured I'd post this here since the thread is largely just a 'Schecter 'catch all'' thread. 
Don't see too many of the Wes Hauch PT7 guitars in the wild and I found one today on youtube, pretty good!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvyXf_L04LM

EDIT: Another WH PT7 video which is quite good https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvijVNnFGPM


----------



## Bladed-Vaults

hexfactor said:


> One of our more famous musicians in Mexico just got endorsed by Schecter and he got an Apocalypse C-7 and a KM-6 in White



Find him... and insure an apocalypse review happens.


----------



## Soya

Bladed-Vaults said:


> I've only seen one guy share c7 APOCALYPSE.... we just gonna ignore ash body maple/bubinga set neck. With USA pickups? Or am I mentally deficient on my GAS for this



I was eyeballing it for a while but unfortunately I prefer a 25.5" scale 7 string so I will have to pass on it.


----------



## hexfactor

Zado said:


> I still have to see a review of the snakeskin PT



I will be happy to when they finish it!


----------



## hexfactor

Bladed-Vaults said:


> Find him... and insure an apocalypse review happens.



I am sure he will at some point but I hope you know spanish


----------



## Zado

hexfactor said:


> I will be happy to when they finish it!



Cant wait


----------



## hexfactor

Zado said:


> Cant wait



zebrawood? so sexy...


----------



## MoonJelly

I'm sad to see the solid colored banshee-6 models are only on the international site. Pleeeeez bring them to America.


----------



## Isolationist

I wonder if they'll expand the Banshee series mid-2017? Seems pretty odd to just have the Extreme models and nothing else even though the C-1 gets flaunted in almost every line they have (Custom, Blackjack, Platinum, Hellraiser, Hellraiser Hybrid, Apocalypse).


----------



## Curt

mnemonic said:


>



Well, that settles it. This is my next guitar for sure.


----------



## Zado

Isolationist said:


> I wonder if they'll expand the Banshee series mid-2017?



Yep, they will.


----------



## Triple-J

Isolationist said:


> I wonder if they'll expand the Banshee series mid-2017? Seems pretty odd to just have the Extreme models and nothing else even though the C-1 gets flaunted in almost every line they have (Custom, Blackjack, Platinum, Hellraiser, Hellraiser Hybrid, Apocalypse).



The C1/7 is in every series they do because it's one of their OG models and has always been the core of their lineup while other models (Avenger, Scorpion,Tempest etc) tend to come and go each year.
You're right about the Banshee as it covers high end with the Banshee Elite and lower end with the Banshee Extreme but a mid price Banshee seems a little pointless now due to the SVSS range being so similar in terms of spec and price point.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Zado said:


> Yep, they will.





The original Banshee series looked great, as does the Elite series. I'd be happy if they added more finish options to the elite and bring back the original series... but alas, I haven't the money to buy one at the moment anyway


----------



## Zado

(curious about the grey ones on the left)








(Dark Side calibrated set....promising to say the least)


----------



## Cheap

Guys my Atomic Green NJ sig came in the other day.. Gonna spend a bit of time with it before posting any NGD stuff, but holy god it's ridiculously sick so far!!


----------



## Zado

Cheap said:


> Guys my Atomic Green NJ sig came in the other day.. Gonna spend a bit of time with it before posting any NGD stuff, but holy god it's ridiculously sick so far!!



Tell us MOAR! How are the pups? I hate the fact that there are basically NO reviews about their CS Pickups!


----------



## Triple-J

http://www.musicradar.com/news/nick-johnston-talks-technique-gear-guthrie-and-gilbert


----------



## hexfactor

Zado said:


> Tell us MOAR! How are the pups? I hate the fact that there are basically NO reviews about their CS Pickups!



The local distributor is working on some reviews/demos por the CS Pickups down here, I believe he will do Apocalypse, Z-Plus, Pasadena Combo, Route 57, Monstertone Stacked to start with and go from there. I will post links when they are ready, for now a friend from LA did a playthrough with a set of NJ Sig Pickups he installed in one of his guitars:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wjNK8QhxmY&t=137s

hope that works!


----------



## Zado

That's great man, hope to see it soon! Just please tell him, if possible, to use for the demos some JCM800, Superlead or stuff like that...I'm sure those pickups are nice, but some of them (Pasadenas and Route in primis) do NEED an amp that delivers the sounds they are aimed for..that's why Schecter samples sound so generic. That's my idea at least.

That demo sounds very good! Thanks!


----------



## hexfactor

I believe he will be using Rivera and KSR amps, pretty much only deals with boutique amps, but you can pretty much dial in those tones on those amps anyway


----------



## Zado

I'm not too fond on KSR amps, but Riveras are kickass!


----------



## Cheap

Zado said:


> Tell us MOAR! How are the pups? I hate the fact that there are basically NO reviews about their CS Pickups!



The NJ Atomics are really, really excellent. I'm still in a bit of a honeymoon phase, but the first thing I did was start recording the rhythm guitars for an upcoming release. 

I can't believe how pissed the bridge pickup sounds (more like a single-coily humbucker than a big sounding single coil) and how usable all 5 positions are. 

The low end that comes out of the set is huge yet controlled and never overbearing. 

I'll put together a little demo of them in and out of a mix for you guys soon

Edit: Here's a link to my instagram that has a few pics from Schecter and after getting it as well as a video of me playing it on the first day (the playing is all neck pickup, the second half is all bridge pickup) https://www.instagram.com/samstagramme/


----------



## Zado

Damn this makes me really interested in those! Can't wait to see a full demo! WHen I'm home I'm gonna take a look at your instagram vid, I'm fearing for my wallet!


----------



## Cheap

Zado said:


> Damn this makes me really interested in those! Can't wait to see a full demo! WHen I'm home I'm gonna take a look at your instagram vid, I'm fearing for my wallet!



Another thing that won't help is I've been recording DI's for all of the parts so far and I can provide a nice clip of those as well. They've been going through an RNDI and just sound great!


----------



## hexfactor

here is a little demo preview he sent of a video shoot featuring a masterworks sunset classic 8

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipNe_CTdR0XuADKWrZx59dwdZjLRXOcKbouW8yzU-fF6YhyJKHqaqKP6wW6lR5uFAQ/photo/AF1QipNdsQTDE-bvsNiC0D1oP7YtDA4b0exwXjYn3omJ?key=RzRoS3NxM2tQdjdDY3ZpTFJrWTRYZnlHN1lYelJB


----------



## Zado

Was that the one with chameleon finish?


----------



## hexfactor

Zado said:


> Was that the one with chameleon finish?



Yeah, that very one!


----------



## Zado

hexfactor said:


> Yeah, that very one!



That finish was pure genius!


----------



## blacai

I do love natural finish from schecter 

Another question... I see already some people with the new apocalypse models, I suppose they are americans, because in Europe I still couldn't find any online store selling them.

Any idea about when they should be available?
Musikmesse in Germany will take place on the 2nd week of april so It should be right after. Am I right?

I want to buy the Nick Johnston's so badly!


----------



## Zado

That's why I like them: they are insane.


----------



## blacai

Just mailed yesterday with some dealers and stores in Germany.
Price for the Indo-made Nick Johnston is 930&#8364;


> die Nick Johnston DS (Artikelnummer SC288 ) hat einen empfohlenen Verkaufspreis von 929,00 &#8364;, die müssten wir allerdings erst bestellen. Lieferzeit wären voraussichtlich ca. 8 Wochen.



Recommended price 930&#8364; and is still not in stock but available for ordering and it would take 8 weeks...

It seems quite expensive to me 930&#8364; for an Indo.


----------



## Zado

You can't really compare prices when it comes to EU territory, shipping,duties and whatnot just kill any kind of saving logic.
Think of the new Ibanez MSM1 Sfogli signature Premium series....it's Indo and it costs about 1250&#8364;, and they charge even more for the RG6PCMLTD-BRGFWZZHKKLUVDIS.

For EU guys it goes like this: if it sounds and plays X&#8364; good, the buy it; if not they buy it used.


----------



## cip 123

blacai said:


> Just mailed yesterday with some dealers and stores in Germany.
> Price for the Indo-made Nick Johnston is 930
> 
> 
> Recommended price 930 and is still not in stock but available for ordering and it would take 8 weeks...
> 
> It seems quite expensive to me 930 for an Indo.



I've owned an indo Schecter, and it's one of the best playing guitars I've ever owned or played. Craftsman ship could use some work but playability was insane. Blew any competition out the water.


----------



## Zado

Love me some indos?


----------



## Smoked Porter

^ Those Banshee Extremes annoy the hell out of me. Schecter could have had one of the best looking guitars in the sub-$500 range, but seemingly went out of their way to piss all over it with those tacky ass inlays. Why couldn't they have just used dots? Ugh


----------



## mnemonic

that headstock on a strat


----------



## Andromalia

Zado said:


> You can't really compare prices when it comes to EU territory, shipping,duties and whatnot just kill any kind of saving logic.
> Think of the new Ibanez MSM1 Sfogli signature Premium series....it's Indo and it costs about 1250, and they charge even more for the RG6PCMLTD-BRGFWZZHKKLUVDIS.
> 
> For EU guys it goes like this: if it sounds and plays X good, the buy it; if not they buy it used.



Not true, this is brand policy over anything else. We get the entry level USA Made Gibsons and Fender at perfectly reasonable prices. It's mostly Schecter, Mesa and, to a lesser degree, Music Man (or their distributor, or both) being nuts. The Ibbies are a bit of a special case as they come with usually better tremolos at the same price point. For fixed bridges you can get Iron Labels with brand pickup for 600-800 new. Getting a 1200 indo schecter when you can have a MIJ EII for just a bit more doesn't seem the best move to me.


----------



## MoonJelly

I know we got some guys here with a thing for this color, myself included. May be a B stock but I can't see anything in the pics. Maybe a paint speck near the bass side of the bridge?

https://reverb.com/item/4526596-schecter-2017-sun-valley-shredder-in-sea-foam-green






If'n I wasn't focusing my funds elsewhere I'd spring for it.


----------



## Zado

^I'd get it



Andromalia said:


> Not true, this is brand policy over anything else. We get the entry level USA Made Gibsons and Fender at perfectly reasonable prices. It's mostly Schecter, Mesa and, to a lesser degree, Music Man (or their distributor, or both) being nuts. The Ibbies are a bit of a special case as they come with usually better tremolos at the same price point. For fixed bridges you can get Iron Labels with brand pickup for 600-800 new. Getting a 1200 indo schecter when you can have a MIJ EII for just a bit more doesn't seem the best move to me.



It might be brand policy, but i'd honestly not use Iron Label series as example considering how their hit-or-miss they are.
About th 1.2k indo schecter, which model are you referring to?


----------



## blacai

The most expensive Indo schecter I saw is the Nick johnston signature, which costs 930&#8364; according with dealers.

I don't know if the stores will drop the price or keep the fixed by Schecter.


----------



## hexfactor

From my analysis and experience it goes like this:

Distributors typically set the prices, we saw this all the time here with most brands, distributors set an abnormally higher price to cover "costs" associated with import, in addition we have a 16% tax plus there are other tariffs involved as a protectionist measure for the local guitar building companies. The Mayones dealer here pays close to 50% of the cost in taxes just to get those instruments in. Now, Fender decided to do its own distribution here and the prices are the same if not lower than those in the United States. There are other smaller distributors that carry lesser known brands like Legator that have prices very close to USA MAP prices with the addition of our higher taxes. Of course shipping to Mexico is a heck of a lot cheaper than shipping to Europe, we don't have an ocean between us.





Andromalia said:


> Not true, this is brand policy over anything else. We get the entry level USA Made Gibsons and Fender at perfectly reasonable prices. It's mostly Schecter, Mesa and, to a lesser degree, Music Man (or their distributor, or both) being nuts. The Ibbies are a bit of a special case as they come with usually better tremolos at the same price point. For fixed bridges you can get Iron Labels with brand pickup for 600-800 new. Getting a 1200 indo schecter when you can have a MIJ EII for just a bit more doesn't seem the best move to me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Andromalia said:


> Not true, this is brand policy over anything else. We get the entry level USA Made Gibsons and Fender at perfectly reasonable prices. It's mostly Schecter, Mesa and, to a lesser degree, Music Man (or their distributor, or both) being nuts. The Ibbies are a bit of a special case as they come with usually better tremolos at the same price point. For fixed bridges you can get Iron Labels with brand pickup for 600-800 new. Getting a 1200 indo schecter when you can have a MIJ EII for just a bit more doesn't seem the best move to me.



It's really hard to get a good bearing on what anything really costs.

The entry level MIA Gibsons and Fenders are priced specifically to undercut MIK/MII stuff, even here in the US. 

ESP also makes sure to keep the pricing low in the EU as they've worked hard to be the largest MIJ brand in the region. 

Mesa and EBMM are two brands known for being very expensive overseas, mostly because they have some pretty awful policies they hold their foreign distributors to.

I'm no Schecter fan by any means, but it's not entirely their fault under the circumstances.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

meh considering ibanez is trying to get 2k USD for the new stoneman guitar (which is indo) I'd say 930 euros is acceptable. The main problem I have with a lot of indo guitars is that they're at the phase korean guitars were years ago-- where they've got some good features for the price but aren't necessarily up to par (sharp fret ends, finish issues, poorly cut nut) with similarly priced MIK or MIJ guitars overall.


----------



## Church2224

Came to brag. I just put down a deposit on a USA Sunset Custom Swirl. This one is going to be different, we are going for a Green Swirl one.


----------



## Zado

I still have to see some review and real life pics of your green CET!


----------



## Mad-Max

I don't know, those Banshee extremes look a hell of a lot better on real pictures than they do on the site. 

I agree that the inlays are a little tacky, but everything else looks pretty tasty.


----------



## Triple-J

Mad-Max said:


> I don't know, those Banshee extremes look a hell of a lot better on real pictures than they do on the site.
> 
> I agree that the inlays are a little tacky, but everything else looks pretty tasty.



It's funny that everyone hates inlays cause it's the overly glossy finish that gets on my nerves but that's a problem that can be solved by buffing it with some scotchbrite pads anyway.

Reviews for the 2017 lineup are appearing so....


Rather like the Banshee I think the Apocalypse looks way better here than the website photos.


----------



## Zado

When Schecter gets into retro shiz, things get awesome


----------



## MoonJelly

The super shredder is just...so cool.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Those middle two.

Finally some ES-339 copies.


----------



## Forkface

hexfactor said:


> here is a little demo preview he sent of a video shoot featuring a masterworks sunset classic 8
> 
> https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=RzRoS3NxM2tQdjdDY3ZpTFJrWTRYZnlHN1lYelJB



hahaha es el Macario?


----------



## hexfactor

Forkface said:


> hahaha es el Macario?



yes


----------



## Zado




----------



## LeviathanKiller

Got a chance to play the Hybrid C-1 Hellraiser and the Apocalypse C-7 today. I am absolutely in love with the feel and looks of the Apocalypse. The Hellraiser was nice but I wasn't a fan of the carbon fiber embellishments and the feel of it wasn't bad but wasn't as nice as the Apocalypse. Owning an Apocalypse C-7 is in my future to say the least. haha


----------



## ImBCRichBitch

Zado said:


> That's why I like them: they are insane.



Other people have done it before, never really works out. Not sure why though


----------



## SnowfaLL

Can anyone tell me more about the Schecter custom shop? I really dig my KM7, but I wish I could have say the specs of that guitar (stainless steel frets, 3pc neck, binding, etc) with a different shape (Corsair?).. Are they relatively affordable / good wait times? If anyone's ordered one and can give me a rough pricerange, I'd appreciate it. I'm hoping under the $3k mark, but for some reason with companies like Jackson, ESP, etc I always picture 4k+ for basic black-color guitars..


----------



## Zado

ImBCRichBitch said:


> Other people have done it before, never really works out. Not sure why though



Cause there is no guitar that can visually accomodate it



> Can anyone tell me more about the Schecter custom shop? I really dig my KM7, but I wish I could have say the specs of that guitar (stainless steel frets, 3pc neck, binding, etc) with a different shape (Corsair?).. Are they relatively affordable / good wait times? If anyone's ordered one and can give me a rough pricerange, I'd appreciate it. I'm hoping under the $3k mark, but for some reason with companies like Jackson, ESP, etc I always picture 4k+ for basic black-color guitars..


Don't expect it to be cheap unless it's a USA production model (which are priced crazy good for their quality imho). That said, if you can afford going down the masterworks road, you can litterally decide every single aspect of it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

SnowfaLL said:


> I'm hoping under the $3k mark, but for some reason with companies like Jackson, ESP, etc I always picture 4k+ for basic black-color guitars..



You'd be surprised how affordable the big shops are. The MSRPs can be outrageous, but the actual price you'd pay is typically a fraction of it. 

With big shops you typically have a higher "buy in" price, but the options are either cheaper or already built into the pricing of the "base" model. 

For the record, a CS Jackson and ESP starts around $2500 for a "base" but that'll include a multitude of finish, pickup, and hardware options. You don't usually get hit with $$$$ until you order extra strings (bummer), crazy finishes or super unique esoteric features that need a lot of extra work. 

Another example is Suhr. A base Modern 7 is ~$2800, after changing the body wood, neck wood, pickups, finish, inlay, hardware and opting for an upgraded case you're looking at around $3500 unless you go for special exotic woods.


----------



## hexfactor

so the PT Snakeskin is finally here...


----------



## cardinal

MaxOfMetal said:


> You'd be surprised how affordable the big shops are. The MSRPs can be outrageous, but the actual price you'd pay is typically a fraction of it.
> 
> With big shops you typically have a higher "buy in" price, but the options are either cheaper or already built into the pricing of the "base" model.
> 
> For the record, a CS Jackson and ESP starts around $2500 for a "base" but that'll include a multitude of finish, pickup, and hardware options. You don't usually get hit with $$$$ until you order extra strings (bummer), crazy finishes or super unique esoteric features that need a lot of extra work.
> 
> Another example is Suhr. A base Modern 7 is ~$2800, after changing the body wood, neck wood, pickups, finish, inlay, hardware and opting for an upgraded case you're looking at around $3500 unless you go for special exotic woods.



Dunno about Jackson, but bare-bones Charvels 7-strings are being quoted to me at $4k street.


----------



## Zado

hexfactor said:


> so the PT Snakeskin is finally here...



Impressions?


----------



## hexfactor

Zado said:


> Impressions?



Masterpiece


----------



## Zado

Please be a lil more exaustive  quality? Finish? Playability? And most importantly pickups??


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MaxOfMetal said:


> For the record, a CS Jackson and ESP starts around $2500 for a "base" but that'll include a multitude of finish, pickup, and hardware options. You don't usually get hit with $$$$ until you order *extra strings (bummer)*, crazy finishes or super unique esoteric features that need a lot of extra work.





cardinal said:


> Dunno about Jackson, but bare-bones Charvels 7-strings are being quoted to me at $4k street.



FMIC asks for an additional $1800+ accross the board to add that 7th string regardless of other options selected. I hear it's as high as $3k more if opting for their highest "Master Builder" tier.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Church2224 said:


> Came to brag. I just put down a deposit on a USA Sunset Custom Swirl. This one is going to be different, we are going for a Green Swirl one.



Good choice!


----------



## cardinal

MaxOfMetal said:


> FMIC asks for an additional $1800+ accross the board to add that 7th string regardless of other options selected. I hear it's as high as $3k more if opting for their highest "Master Builder" tier.



Yeah. Bonkers to me. From what FMIC has told me, all Charvels are "Masterbuilt," so I just don't get the massive markup to get the extra string. They already have the templates/tooling. But whatever; I've gotten the impression that Charvel is not particularly interested in taking custom orders, at least from the likes of me. They tried to push me to a Jackson order instead, for some reason. I wasn't interested at the time, but now I'm curious if the pricing would have been different.

I've been wondering about a Schecter PT7 order. Should try to find a dealer and at least kick the tires.


----------



## narad

Church2224 said:


> Came to brag. I just put down a deposit on a USA Sunset Custom Swirl. This one is going to be different, we are going for a Green Swirl one.



Awesome man - looking forward to it!*

*and copying it


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cardinal said:


> Yeah. Bonkers to me. From what FMIC has told me, all Charvels are "Masterbuilt," so I just don't get the massive markup to get the extra string. They already have the templates/tooling. But whatever; I've gotten the impression that Charvel is not particularly interested in taking custom orders, at least from the likes of me. They tried to push me to a Jackson order instead, for some reason. I wasn't interested at the time, but now I'm curious if the pricing would have been different.
> 
> I've been wondering about a Schecter PT7 order. Should try to find a dealer and at least kick the tires.



It seems they've been diverting all their non-strictly Fender resources to Jackson lately. I get the feeling they weren't ready for the Custom Select launch from a manpower standpoint. After a few very public screw ups they had to shift some people around and that's lead to longer lead times for newer orders. 

Besides that even, I feel the only Charvels they care to pump out or pretty basic San Dimas and SoCal models with standard specs and funky graphics. When you think about it, it makes sense as all that stuff, wild finishes and graphics, are farmed out to Learn, Thorn, etc.


----------



## Zado




----------



## dirtool

the logo has new font,good


----------



## Zado

It's the old one really


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Charvel clones need that logo. Badly.


----------



## Zado

^Yep, totally.

Btw the metal ring around the bridge humbucker is a badass touch


----------



## feraledge

Zado said:


> Btw the metal ring around the bridge humbucker is a badass touch



Have to disagree on this one. Personally I hate how that looks.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> Have to disagree on this one. Personally I hate how that looks.



Same. 
That would work better on a Gretsch-esque clone. Going for the filtertron look.


----------



## Splenetic

Tried out a 2016 C-1 Stealth today. Killer axe for the money. The Fretwork was excellent, rolled off edges, nicely crowned....Total beaut. I want a third Schecter now.

On a side note it cost less than it would to import the lowest end Agile here with the conversion and shipping lol.


----------



## dshea19

Zado said:


>



Are these some new diamond series models I have never seen before?


----------



## Zado

Protos which will proly go into production soon enough I guess


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Malevolent_Croatian said:


> Tried out a 2016 C-1 Stealth today. Killer axe for the money. The Fretwork was excellent, rolled off edges, nicely crowned....Total beaut. I want a third Schecter now.
> 
> On a side note it cost less than it would to import the lowest end Agile here with the conversion and shipping lol.



Fwiw, the more modern schecters have some of the best fretwork I've experienced. My km7, a7, and ex7 all have/had insanely nice fretwork. Them fret ends are absolutely beautiful. Your experience was not a fluke. lol


----------



## cardinal

I've been wanting a Floyded C7 lately. Not sure I like the Loomis inlay or the Merrow colors. Looks like the Hybrid FR was discontinued. Hellraisers look awful IMHO. I guess Floyded 7-string Schecters aren't super popular? Seem to have moved most to some type of fixed bridge.


----------



## Splenetic

Señor Voorhees;4735758 said:


> Fwiw, the more modern schecters have some of the best fretwork I've experienced. My km7, a7, and ex7 all have/had insanely nice fretwork. Them fret ends are absolutely beautiful. Your experience was not a fluke. lol



Yeah, I have a 2007 Hellraiser C-7 and a 2011 Blackjack ATX C-7 and both of them have pretty nice fretwork as well. I just wasn't expecting the same, if not better, on their lowest end Korean series. 

Then again, I don't know why I wasn't. The Omen Extreme I got a while back kinda re-wrote the book on cheap guitars for me in terms of what I was expecting, so it makes sense if even their lowest end Korean model is pretty damn nice.


----------



## Splenetic

The main thing I don't like about modern Hellraisers is the abalone being on the top side. My 07 has the abalone, but it's on the side of the body... So the top is pure black, and the abalone is way less obnoxious on it as a result. I'd love a hellraiser with the old abalone config, but with the updated neck. (Not that I have much of a problem with the neck of the 07 one)


----------



## sevenchaos

I loved banshee elite 7 (fixed bridge and no sustainiac). Nice job on every part of the guitar and was impressed with the sound of schecters own pickups. Well they do have history on doing pickups too so not so big surprise.


----------



## Zado

Description of the pickup? I made a topic in the proper section too


----------



## sevenchaos

Zado said:


> Description of the pickup? I made a topic in the proper section too



Website says that they are USA made supercharger machs.

They sounded very open and detailed. Even on higher distortions you could still hear all notes when you play a chord with open strings. So balanced too.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I just got a used schecter avenger 8 a few weeks ago and holy .... this thing is amazing for the money. Thought I was going to hate the nazgul in the bridge but it sounds great with this guitar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I kinda wonder if Ernie C of Body Count is getting a sig model? Dude has been using a custom Schecter.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I kinda wonder if Ernie C of Body Count is getting a sig model? Dude has been using a custom Schecter.



Don't think that's going to happen, basically looks like a Jeff Loomis sig. Does look a lot better without the feckin gothic cross inlays .


----------



## cardinal

^ that's awesome. Loomis really should ditch the inlay.


----------



## cip 123

Doubt he's a big enough artist for one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cip 123 said:


> Doubt he's a big enough artist for one.



Could say that about a few people on the Schecter siganture roster. 

Body Count is a pretty famous/infamous band, though.


----------



## Mad-Max

sevenchaos said:


> Website says that they are USA made supercharger machs.
> 
> They sounded very open and detailed. Even on higher distortions you could still hear all notes when you play a chord with open strings. So balanced too.



I have the same 7 string and I highly agree. They are very detailed pickups that have a lot of power under the hood while still being dynamic. 

They're gonna be those pickups that nobody would expect to be good, but really are good. In fact they're great!


----------



## metallifan3091

Would you guys say that the JL-7, Banshee Elite, KM-7 MK-II and Hellraiser Hybrid PT-7 are essentially in the same ballpark with regard to build quality and playability? They seem to be (similar price point and features and such) and I'm having a hell of a time choosing which I like best, but I haven't had a chance to play any of them yet.


----------



## SnowfaLL

metallifan3091 said:


> Would you guys say that the JL-7, Banshee Elite, KM-7 MK-II and Hellraiser Hybrid PT-7 are essentially in the same ballpark with regard to build quality and playability? They seem to be (similar price point and features and such) and I'm having a hell of a time choosing which I like best, but I haven't had a chance to play any of them yet.



not all of them have SS frets, and I'd say that is the deciding factor that makes these amazing for the price IMO. If the PT-7 had SS frets, I'd definitely buy one. For now, I think JL if you want a maple board, and KM if you want ebony - are Schecter's #1 models for build quality/playability. Love my KM-7


----------



## metallifan3091

I'm not 100% sure how much I care about the SS frets. This isn't to say that I DON'T, just that I've never had a guitar with them and it's never really bothered me. That aside, I really dig the JL model aside from the Gothic Cross inlays. I'd really like to play all four of them side-by-side so I could compare them.


----------



## Zado

get the Elite


----------



## Nlelith

Also I have personal nitpicks with every model you're considering (binding material, inlays, construction preference), I think you can't go wrong with either JL, KM or Banshee.


----------



## Zado

https://www.instagram.com/p/BTnH6ORllQY/
nice sounding p90


----------



## gunch

metallifan3091 said:


> Would you guys say that the JL-7, Banshee Elite, KM-7 MK-II and Hellraiser Hybrid PT-7 are essentially in the same ballpark with regard to build quality and playability? They seem to be (similar price point and features and such) and I'm having a hell of a time choosing which I like best, but I haven't had a chance to play any of them yet.



They should all be similarly built and all have hipshots so it would come down to what pickups, body shape or color you'd jam with the most.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Triple-J

metallifan3091 said:


> Would you guys say that the JL-7, Banshee Elite, KM-7 MK-II and Hellraiser Hybrid PT-7 are essentially in the same ballpark with regard to build quality and playability? They seem to be (similar price point and features and such) and I'm having a hell of a time choosing which I like best, but I haven't had a chance to play any of them yet.



I own a KM7 and I've played the rest bar the PT7 (which I'm 99% sure doesn't actually exist in real life) and they're all in the same ballpark really so it's down to what you prefer in terms of pickup/finish/etc speaking from my own experience though I'd pick the Banshee Elite 7 as it just reeks of classy awesomeness. 



Zado said:


>




I'm not usually one for sunbursts but I like this one as it's got a matte & grain to it that's similar to their black pearl finish.


----------



## Zado




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Zado said:


>



Oooh


----------



## cardinal

^ that's nice. (Needs a Floyd too).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

For those of you that want a USA-made 007, DCGL is going to be getting this beauty.


----------



## Pikka Bird

I'm guessing that's some sort of dirt/weird reflection, but it looks like someone gashed up the corner of the bridge pickup rout.


----------



## metallifan3091

Triple-J said:


> I own a KM7 and I've played the rest bar the PT7 (which I'm 99% sure doesn't actually exist in real life) and they're all in the same ballpark really so it's down to what you prefer in terms of pickup/finish/etc speaking from my own experience though I'd pick the Banshee Elite 7 as it just reeks of classy awesomeness.



I hear you. I actually like the PT7 best aesthetically, but I really dig the Banshee in Cat's Eye Pearl too, I'm just not sure how I'd dig the pickups in it without playing one.



silverabyss said:


> They should all be similarly built and all have hipshots so it would come down to what pickups, body shape or color you'd jam with the most.





Nlelith said:


> Also I have personal nitpicks with every model you're considering (binding material, inlays, construction preference), I think you can't go wrong with either JL, KM or Banshee.



Yep, you guys have the right idea, I think. I LIKE all of them, I'm just not sure that I LOVE any of them, especially without playing them. If they made the JL configured exactly exactly it comes but with small offset dots instead of Gothic crosses I'd snap one up ASAP.


----------



## elkoki

I shoulda bought the JL7, I found a new one a while back for $300, but didn't go for it because of the emgs


----------



## ZERO1

Zado said:


>


so where can I get this guitar?


----------



## Zado

Drumcity afair


----------



## hexfactor

Brad Jurjens playing the snakeskin!


----------



## feraledge

Anyone tried a Sun Valley yet?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ZERO1 said:


> so where can I get this guitar?



drumcityguitarland.com


----------



## feraledge

feraledge said:


> Anyone tried a Sun Valley yet?



Got to try one today! They are awesome. I dig the pickups too. This is definitely my next purchase as soon as possible.


----------



## Zado

How did the pups sound? Compressed and sterile or natural and harmonically rich?


----------



## feraledge

Zado said:


> How did the pups sound? Compressed and sterile or natural and harmonically rich?



Good enough that I'd like to give them a real go with my set up and tuning, etc. It was E standard at a GC where a dude decided to Metallica it as louds a Line 6 was going to let him for a while and my time was limited. They seemed to react much more organically, like a passive PUP. I can't say definitively, but I was more impressed than with the other no 81/85/60 options that I've tried from EMG by a long shot.


----------



## Zado

Sounds promising. The sparkle orange is calling me










I'd still love it more with a pair of Sunset Strip with white bobbins tho.
How about the overall quality of the instrument?


----------



## feraledge

For the price point it was shockingly good. Frets were nice, neck is great. I'd put it up against the MIM Charvel and Jacksons that are hundreds more and say it has all of the things I'd want done to a So Cal nailed. The neck joint is amazing. Felt great. I'm totally sold on this model. Might have just gotten lucky and perhaps too forgiving for the horrible GC set up, but I had a lot of fun playing it and it's been on my radar, now it's on the list.


----------



## Zado

Damn this is not helping my gas... how's different/better/worse than a Socal? I happen to like those charvies quite a lot...


----------



## feraledge

Zado said:


> Damn this is not helping my gas... how's different/better/worse than a Socal? I happen to like those charvies quite a lot...



I love Charvels. I'll put it this way, if the So Cal had 24 frets and a sculpted heel, I'd buy one over this just because I like the strat head more.


----------



## feraledge

Also the Charvel has a better Floyd, but the upgrades in this actually shine. I believe they improved the block too?? But it fluttered and stayed in tune through some rough love.


----------



## cip 123

feraledge said:


> Also the Charvel has a better Floyd, but the upgrades in this actually shine. I believe they improved the block too?? But it fluttered and stayed in tune through some rough love.



I believe the upgrades they do put it on par with a 1000 model essentially apart from the actual saddles which are still a cheaper cast alloy. The special still has the same baseplate as the 100 I believe.

The special plus steel upgrades and big block actually seems better than the Charvel floyd in my eyes.


----------



## Zado

Don't care which bridge is used as long as it works fine. C2 Capas are loaded with FRS and are great!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Zado said:


> Sounds promising. The sparkle orange is calling me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd still love it more with a pair of Sunset Strip with white bobbins tho.
> How about the overall quality of the instrument?


Just played one of these at the guitar center near me. Pickups sounded surprisingly good and the guitar was high quality. Can't really comment on the floyd rose since I don't usually play trem guitars. The lambo orange is so hot in person.


----------



## Zado

If they will extend the SVSS series next year I'm screwed


----------



## Mad-Max

KnightBrolaire said:


> Just played one of these at the guitar center near me. Pickups sounded surprisingly good and the guitar was high quality. Can't really comment on the floyd rose since I don't usually play trem guitars. The lambo orange is so hot in person.


Your guitar center carries more Schecters besides the hellraisers? Damn, wish my local GC did.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Mad-Max said:


> Your guitar center carries more Schecters besides the hellraisers? Damn, wish my local GC did.


yeah at least currently they do. I even got to try the apocalypse there.


----------



## Mad-Max

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah at least currently they do. I even got to try the apocalypse there.


Well damn. My local Guitar Center sucks. I wanna try both of them.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Mine does have the Apocalypse and the new Blackjack with the carbon fiber crap.
I loved the Apocalypse, the Blackjack not so much (the carbon fiber ruined it for me)


----------



## Zado




----------



## Zado

If you have 1,9k there's this lil beauty at DCGL





















Honestly looks bestly.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

pickup rings?!! boooooo


----------



## Mad-Max

Zado said:


>




This would be FAR more intriguing for me if it was just a standard tune-o-matic bridge with 2 humbuckers. Otherwise? meh. 



Zado said:


> If you have 1,9k there's this lil beauty at DCGL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly looks bestly.



If it's coming with those Supercharger Mach pickups, then that's one hell of a guitar! 



KnightBrolaire said:


> pickup rings?!! boooooo



I'm one of those people that really don't understand the hate for pickup rings. I don't mind them at all.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I can tolerate them on some guitars. I just don't think they work on that guitar.


----------



## Mad-Max

KnightBrolaire said:


> I can tolerate them on some guitars. I just don't think they work on that guitar.


Gotcha


----------



## Zado

I happen to prefer guitars with pickup rings, they give a certain old school vibe and character I like.

In my book this is nice





this is must have


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I love pickup rings on most 6 string guitars.

But on 7-strings and other ERGs, no pickup rings look better most of the time.


----------



## cip 123

I don't care either way!

I wish they would stop putting those sustain systems on every Hellraiser model, no option for just a simple HH.


----------



## eaeolian

Mad-Max said:


> I'm one of those people that really don't understand the hate for pickup rings. I don't mind them at all.



 I don't have them on my 7s because they came with direct mounts (and when I spec'd the Soloist Jackson didn't *have* rings for 7 string PUs), but they're actually a superior mounting system as far as adjusting goes.


----------



## Zado

Another example: 

this is great





this is the best thing ever


----------



## KnightBrolaire

that bottom tele is awesome.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Teles without the plate are a sin.



eaeolian said:


> I don't have them on my 7s because they came with direct mounts (and when I spec'd the Soloist Jackson didn't *have* rings for 7 string PUs), but they're actually a superior mounting system as far as adjusting goes.



Truth. 

I remember when I tried changing pickups on my RG7321. Biggest pain in the ass ever. Now I got a PRS 277 SemiHollow I need to install EMGs into. Which are direct-mount soapbars.


----------



## hexfactor

This pretty baby is coming down to Mexico, direct mount on this one though i would have loved gold pickup rings instead


----------



## Isolationist

hexfactor said:


> This pretty baby is coming down to Mexico, direct mount on this one though i would have loved gold pickup rings instead.



Throw some gold-covered pickups in there, it'll get you halfway there. Either Juggernauts or some equivalent SD set.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

djesus


----------



## Zado

I saw that yesteday on that fb page. I love it to death.


----------



## Zado




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Zado said:


>


Oooh me likey


----------



## SnoozyWyrm

I really like the apocalypse vibe on the E-1, but that cream binding and dots totally ruin it for me. Why go only half-way with a design that's mostly "image"


----------



## hexfactor

SnoozyWyrm said:


> I really like the apocalypse vibe on the E-1, but that cream binding and dots totally ruin it for me. Why go only half-way with a design that's mostly "image"



That guitar is an off the shelf E-1 Standard that they refinished, was not a full on custom


----------



## gunch

So are SSVS's the real deal? is there anything better in the >500 but <800 price range?


----------



## Zado

Me likes the sounds,I just wish they used the Pasadenas a lil more on that 'shall


----------



## Church2224

For those of you wanting more 7 strings and 24 fretters in the USA line up, pay attention in the coming weeks


----------



## cardinal

Church2224 said:


> For those of you wanting more 7 strings and 24 fretters in the USA line up, pay attention in the coming weeks



...chances of a Floyd option?


----------



## Church2224

cardinal said:


> ...chances of a Floyd option?


Yes a Floyd will be standard.


----------



## cardinal

Church2224 said:


> Yes a Floyd will be standard.



I meant for the 7-strings. Hopefully do did too! Schecter makes nice stuff. Looking forward to seeing these.


----------



## Mathemagician

Church2224 said:


> For those of you wanting more 7 strings and 24 fretters in the USA line up, pay attention in the coming weeks



Gonna go ahead with my hypothesis here. But after reading "through the lines" of this message as it were, are you like hinting at something bro? 

I know it may not be obvious to the lay man, but to my superior sluething it seems that there is more to this comment. Just going with my gut here.


----------



## Mad-Max

Zado said:


> Me likes the sounds,I just wish they used the Pasadenas a lil more on that 'shall



Those Banshee extremes look far less tacky in person than in the pictures, so that's good news. 

Those Sun Valley's grow on me more and more as I see them. The seafoam green one is calling my name!

Also, That Corsair is immense! What a tone machine! Gonna have to get me one of those me thinks


----------



## Church2224

cardinal said:


> I meant for the 7-strings. Hopefully do did too! Schecter makes nice stuff. Looking forward to seeing these.



Yes the 7s will have 7 string Floyds. 



Mathemagician said:


> Gonna go ahead with my hypothesis here. But after reading "through the lines" of this message as it were, are you like hinting at something bro?
> 
> I know it may not be obvious to the lay man, but to my superior sluething it seems that there is more to this comment. Just going with my gut here.



All I am hinting at is pay attention to Schecter's USA stuff in the coming weeks, something a lot of people will be very excited about will be released. I am willing to bet they will release them officially at Summer NAMM. They have been working on them for some time.


----------



## feraledge

Mad-Max said:


> Those Banshee extremes look far less tacky in person than in the pictures, so that's good news.


I was just thinking today about how much I hate the direction they went with these. The first round of Banshees just looked rad. These are so overkill.


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> Yes the 7s will have 7 string Floyds.
> 
> 
> 
> All I am hinting at is pay attention to Schecter's USA stuff in the coming weeks, something a lot of people will be very excited about will be released. I am willing to bet they will release them officially at Summer NAMM. They have been working on them for some time.


I hope a proper V-1 will be part of the package 



feraledge said:


> I was just thinking today about how much I hate the direction they went with these. The first round of Banshees just looked rad. These are so overkill.



Consider the real new Banshees still have to make an appearance


----------



## hexfactor

Church2224 said:


> Yes the 7s will have 7 string Floyds.
> 
> 
> 
> All I am hinting at is pay attention to Schecter's USA stuff in the coming weeks, something a lot of people will be very excited about will be released. I am willing to bet they will release them officially at Summer NAMM. They have been working on them for some time.



I know exactly what it is you are talking about!


----------



## MoonJelly

It'll be cool to see more Floyd equipped 7s. I hope one day they do an Apocalypse or Banshee Elite-esque E-7, I wouldn't be able to pass on that!


----------



## Zado

Problem with USA Schecs is that everyone likes whow they looks, but noone gets one. But many spend - sometimes much more - on trendier but quality wise less appealing stuff imho


----------



## cardinal

Zado said:


> Problem with USA Schecs is that everyone likes whow they looks, but noone gets one. But many spend - sometimes much more - on trendier but quality wise less appealing stuff imho



IMHO that's the double-edged sword of establishing a solid, well-regarded import line before really solidifying hype behind the custom shop. It's hard to get people to make the jump. When it's done the other way (custom shop established first), the custom shop is always driving the sales (either people buying from the custom shop or buying the imports because they one day dream of buying a custom). 

And yes yes Schecter is an old school brand that's well regarded by people in the know, but that's a much smaller segment of the folks that I suspect are buying Diamond Series mostly because they like the specs of the Diamond Series and not because they dream of buying a Schecter.


----------



## Art

The Hellraiser Hybrid PT-7 with Floyd would be awesome


----------



## Zado

cardinal said:


> IMHO that's the double-edged sword of establishing a solid, well-regarded import line before really solidifying hype behind the custom shop. It's hard to get people to make the jump. When it's done the other way (custom shop established first), the custom shop is always driving the sales (either people buying from the custom shop or buying the imports because they one day dream of buying a custom).
> 
> And yes yes Schecter is an old school brand that's well regarded by people in the know, but that's a much smaller segment of the folks that I suspect are buying Diamond Series mostly because they like the specs of the Diamond Series and not because they dream of buying a Schecter.


Absolutely 100% right


----------



## Triple-J

Zado said:


> Problem with USA Schecs is that everyone likes whow they looks, but noone gets one. But many spend - sometimes much more - on trendier but quality wise less appealing stuff imho



Part of the problem with Schecter is the custom shop was well established during the 90's but as the Diamond Series grew in popularity they began to lose focus so by the time the early 2000's rolled around it was pretty much extinct and they'd damaged it's reputation. 
Plus I'm not sure what it was like in the rest of Europe but here in the UK from the 90's until about 2008 they were only available through a small chain of stores (who were a pain in the ass to deal with!) which pretty much killed them off and made them an obscure brand here.

Another reason I think the Schecter custom shop isn't as popular is that the Diamond series doesn't really reflect the custom shop line anymore for example if you look at the pre-2003 models they were just budget versions of what the custom shop did but since 2003 the Diamond Series has focused more on the idea of a series (Blackjack, hellraiser, etc) and er....lots of abalone  so they seem very different now.


----------



## Church2224

The thing about the USA line is they do not make a lot of them. They make about 900 a year, if that. They are trying to keep the production down for the first few years until they know they can grow and develop to compete. This is also why they limit "official" endorsers as well.

I am not going to going to go into too many details as I am not sure I am suppose to talk about it, but Schecter's USA Custom Shop have some new stuff coming out that many people will like and will probably be unveiling over the next few months to a year. 

As for my experience, I own 6 USA Schecters, and have 3 on order, including two of these guitars I am hinting at. The build quality, customer support, and people of this company are outstanding. I will be posting some pictures and a testimonial within the next couple days about my experience with them.


----------



## cip 123

I would love one, but I never see many in the UK. And when I do they come round at the wrong time, when they're just out my reach. Very interested in the 7's though as I'm looking to go high end and just have a workhorse.


----------



## cardinal

I'd like a PT7 and a traditional S7 absolutely, but it's tricky even finding dealers. I have trust issues and have had issues with two of the more well-known dealers, so I won't place an order with them. I've had nothing but great experience with The Music Zoo but apparently they're not a dealer though I thought they were at some point.

EDIT: oh no there's a custom/USA dealer 20 minutes from my house! Could be bad for me.


----------



## MoonJelly

If we're talking custom shop...believe me, if I had the money now, this would be in the mail on its way to me.





I am a pretty amateur player, I have never owned a custom shop instrument, but I have gotten to sit down with a couple custom PRS, ESP, and Schecters. The quality is 100% there and Schecter competes with much bigger brands. I'd rather have the Schecter because its unique, and honestly I hope they stay small(ish. 900 a year ain't too shabby). It makes dealing with the business more personal.


----------



## Church2224

cardinal said:


> I'd like a PT7 and a traditional S7 absolutely, but it's tricky even finding dealers. I have trust issues and have had issues with two of the more well-known dealers, so I won't place an order with them. I've had nothing but great experience with The Music Zoo but apparently they're not a dealer though I thought they were at some point.
> 
> EDIT: oh no there's a custom/USA dealer 20 minutes from my house! Could be bad for me.



Action Music in Fall Church has a USA PT in Stock-

http://actionguitar.com/product/schecter-usa-custom-shop-pt-gt-edition-2014/

Pick it up before I travel up there to get it!


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> The thing about the USA line is they do not make a lot of them. They make about 900 a year, if that. They are trying to keep the production down for the first few years until they know they can grow and develop to compete. This is also why they limit "official" endorsers as well.
> 
> I am not going to going to go into too many details as I am not sure I am suppose to talk about it, but Schecter's USA Custom Shop have some new stuff coming out that many people will like and will probably be unveiling over the next few months to a year.
> 
> As for my experience, I own 6 USA Schecters, and have 3 on order, including two of these guitars I am hinting at. The build quality, customer support, and people of this company are outstanding. I will be posting some pictures and a testimonial within the next couple days about my experience with them.



I just hope they ll keep the retro vibe they have now. A more expensive version of their current production wouldnt attract me.


----------



## MoonJelly

USA Custom Shop cheaper than a USA production? Dang... I might have to fly there.


----------



## dirtool

Church2224 said:


> For those of you wanting more 7 strings and 24 fretters in the USA line up, pay attention in the coming weeks








7 strings version of this?yes please.


----------



## cardinal

Church2224 said:


> Action Music in Fall Church has a USA PT in Stock-
> 
> http://actionguitar.com/product/schecter-usa-custom-shop-pt-gt-edition-2014/
> 
> Pick it up before I travel up there to get it!



Missing a string for me. But I'll be calling about a PT7 quote.


----------



## Zado

dirtool said:


> 7 strings version of this?yes please.



i'm confident will end up with this.


----------



## cardinal

Zado said:


> i'm confident will end up with this.



I'm surprised it hasn't happened yet, but that would be great. I'd prefer they stick with 25.5" for these, but I probably would tolerate 26.5" if they got the rest of it right.


----------



## Zado

Oh btw, if they make a pickguard-less version of the sun valley shredder, in those finishes and with a more stratty look (22 frets maybe) it' s an instant buy


----------



## mnemonic

Been waiting ages for a hot rodded seven string strat. Hopefully they do make one. 

I'm of two minds on the scale length. 25.5" scale seems more suitable given what it is. But all my sevens are 25.5" scale length and I wouldn't mind having a 26.5" scale seven.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cardinal said:


> I'm surprised it hasn't happened yet, but that would be great. I'd prefer they stick with 25.5" for these, but I probably would tolerate 26.5" if they got the rest of it right.



I'm guessing they're seeing how well this sales before expanding it.


----------



## rami80

Church2224 said:


> Yes a Floyd will be standard.


Is it a signature?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

rami80 said:


> Is it a signature?



Now that you bring it up... Jeff Loomis sig model?


----------



## Church2224

They are not signature models, it is a standard production model.

Since they have taken a few deposits on the new models, I will leave this pic of my Sunset Custom-II as a hint to the ones I am having built, but as I said previously, 24 frets and a 7 string option....


----------



## Church2224

They are nothing new or really innovative, but hey we need some solid USA made 24 fret super strats in the $2,000.00-$2,500.00 price range, especially a 7 string model. I am posting as I have heard they are already doing deposits on them through the dealers. As far as I am concerned these bad boys are going to do quite well, particularly the 7 String model. Mine are going to be specc'd similar to my green Sunset Custom-II Above.


----------



## cardinal

Cool. I'll probably call a dealer this week. Do you know the scale for the 7? 22 frets almost surely would have been a buy. With 24 frets, not sure it'll be able to displace what I'm already have there (Apex200).


----------



## Church2224

I would wait to call some dealers until they are official, but I do deal with the Axe Palace and I know they have taken deposits on them so they might be your best bet.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Neat, they're expanding the Sun Valley guitars.


----------



## rami80

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Now that you bring it up... Jeff Loomis sig model?


Yeah a US Loomis sig would be neat. They are great guitars but from the two I've owned (the first one was exchanged three times) they are plagued with QC issues. A US model would probably rectify those issues.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Zado




----------



## feraledge

Got to try a few Schecters out at GC today, but unfortunately very limited time, so I didn't get to plug any in. I REALLY want to hear these Apocalypse PUPs in person. Hopefully I'll get the chance to go back in a few weeks. 
Here's my check in on how Schecter is doing these days. 

Saw one of the C-1 Apocalypses in person: 




This guitar has insane allure to me, it's super close to what I had wanted in another ESP Horizon Custom build, but almost a fifth of the price. Not a bad option. What surprised me though is that the guitar has a poly finish. I think that Rusty Grey ash needs either oil or satin, but I could also get used to it. Felt really nice, despite the hilariously bad GC set up with mile high action.
By all means, still on the list. 

Hellraiser Hybrid C-1




Have to admit, the Hellraiser Hybrids were the first Schecter to get me to peak out of my anti-Schecter phase years ago, pushed further by the slightly older Banshees. These are super slick, give LTD H1000s a run for the money for sure. 

Sun Valley Super Shredder FR




For the sake of science, I had to test out to see if the other one I had played was a fluke in terms of being so damn good. It was not. I don't think I've seen a single review of these or experience where someone didn't just walk away saying: this guitar is insanely good for its price point that it's ridiculous. $630 new and it's crushing in all regards. I will own one of these as soon as possible, that's for damn sure. 

Also got to play an used first run KM6 in see thru white, despite having what appeared to be 7s on it, easily one of the best Schecters I've ever felt. If I had the money, I would have walked out with the KM and the Sun Valley. Hopefully that's not too far off from happening. 
I'm an ESP fanboy for life, but I have to admit that Schecter is shockingly crushing the off-the-shelf specs and feel along with awesome specs. Glad they're under the same umbrella and, even more so, that they stopped taking design cues from Ed Hardy.


----------



## Zado

I still support the idea that the SVSS should be loaded with SunsetStrip pickups.


----------



## Zado




----------



## GuitarFactoryDylan

Zado said:


>



These are so cool - I've got one of the blue/purple/silver/green ones from a few months back, and I'm almost jealous.


----------



## Zado

^that's for sure man









Flamed maple pickup bobbins


----------



## Zado




----------



## mnemonic

Awe man that red one looks so good. Are any of these new? 

I love that headatock.


----------



## Zado

Old pics I had in my laptop. Always loved em, the natural ones are spectacular.


----------



## mnemonic

Zado said:


> Old pics I had in my laptop. Always loved em, the natural ones are spectacular.



You had me going there for a second, until I saw the last one (I've seen the model for sale a few times before, iirc it's from the early 2000's). 

I guess they probably wouldn't bring back that headstock. I don't think most people like it.


----------



## HaloHat

Zado or anyone else have a photo of the 7 string Tempest that DrumCityGuitarLand had for sale years ago? [long time ago]


----------



## Zado

Mmm nothing that comes to my mind or is in my computer at the moment...sorry mate

other sexy pics




















(any idea who would that inlay belong to?)

































Btw that Sunset Swirl is calling the 80es back


----------



## BrailleDecibel

HaloHat said:


> Zado or anyone else have a photo of the 7 string Tempest that DrumCityGuitarLand had for sale years ago? [long time ago]


Just tried looking for it on Google Images, all I could find was the 8-string one...it would be so awesome if Schecter would put out a 7-string Tempest again, even in a limited run. I want one so bad!


----------



## feraledge

Shots fired.


----------



## cardinal

SuperTeles look pretty awesome. 22 frets, too. Nicely done!

And Schecter really should do more with the Tempest. Brilliant looking guitar. It seems unique yet very classy and classic. Great design.


----------



## Zado

^ Verrrry niceu!


----------



## Samark

Oh, my.


----------



## HaloHat

Thanks amigo. The one I saw and should have bought but could not afford at the time had a natural finish or possibly a light brown transparent stain. Pretty sure it had a satin finish though it may had been gloss. There was a decent amount of grain showing. Hardtail, ebony board. Headstock as the 8 string you found pictured below. It was a long time ago, probably somewhere around 2005 - 2007 I think. It was just beautiful and wicked looking at the same time. Drool...



BrailleDecibel said:


> Just tried looking for it on Google Images, all I could find was the 8-string one...it would be so awesome if Schecter would put out a 7-string Tempest again, even in a limited run. I want one so bad!


----------



## HaloHat

Zado said:


> Mmm nothing that comes to my mind or is in my computer at the moment...sorry mate



Thank you for checking Zado. And thanks for all the other porn you post ha...


----------



## Zado

Always a pleasure postin porn!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

FUCK ME.

I'll have to buy one of those Sun Valley Teles.

Puts my Flying V purchase on wait.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Zado




----------



## luislais

Those finishes are spectacular, Schecter is working hard to become a top quality manufacturer! Awesome!!!


----------



## technomancer

luislais said:


> Those finishes are spectacular, Schecter is working hard to become a top quality manufacturer! Awesome!!!



Schecter USA has always been a top quality manufacturer 

The swirls are all being done by Ron Thorn for Schecter incidentally.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Schecter USA has always been a top quality manufacturer



For 40 years, in fact.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

Zado said:


> ^ Verrrry niceu!



Absolute beauty! Still waiting on a production model of them see through black/maple neck Banshee prototypes, though. I saw someone sell an 8 string of that very prototype that I would've had if it were shipping to the UK.


----------



## Zado




----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

That's the one 

I approached them about that very guitar but at the time I didn't have the funds to cover it with a case and shipping to the UK. I've since put a deposit on a limited run RG7 with Wired. In the end, the floyd rose made me go with the RG7. I've owned trems and never got along with them. They did have a hipshot equipped 6 string, but that was gone before I could gather up the money, plus I'd just got my ESP Horizon NT-II which I'd wanted since I first saw it age 16 or so.

Never quite got the timing right. If they go into production I'll be grabbing one, for sure!


----------



## bastardbullet

Would love to see a burl top 7 string fixed bridge banshee with a maple fretboard.


----------



## Zado

And let me tell you guys, the S-II they made for Jens Ludwig is rad.









Oh and somuchthis


----------



## Smoked Porter

technomancer said:


> Schecter USA has always been a top quality manufacturer
> 
> The swirls are all being done by Ron Thorn for Schecter incidentally.



The Japan models aren't too shabby either.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Zado said:


> Oh and somuchthis


 I NEEEEED IT


----------



## mnemonic

Predator inlays, nice.


----------



## Zhysick

I really want one of those SVSS but cannot justify another 6 because I really love my Wolfgang but I could justify a 7 so... when it's going to happen, Schecter? SVSS 7 string version... NOW!


----------



## HaloHat

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> FUCK ME.
> 
> I'll have to buy one of those Sun Valley Teles.
> 
> Puts my Flying V purchase on wait.




Put a V purchase on hold? 

I used to like you JazzHands

[because I already have the worlds most bestest V and my next 7 custom build is probably going to be a Tele [[or a SG7 or Jaguar7]]... nevermind lol]


----------



## KnightBrolaire

seriously, show me the rest of that predator guitar.


----------



## Zado

IT's a regular KM-7 MKI.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Zhysick

I saw that video this morning Zado... and now I want a Hellriser C7 FR-S

As I said, I can't justify a 6er so... must be a 7. I would prefer a SVSS 7 FR S but well, I could buy a Hellriser!!...

That Hyb C1 FR S is gorgeous!!

Or I can just buy a Sustainiac for my Wolfgang... interesting...


----------



## feraledge

The Sun Valley PTs are at DCGL for $650!! Schecter, killing it


----------



## Church2224

feraledge said:


> The Sun Valley PTs are at DCGL for $650!! Schecter, killing it



I just tried looking for them, do you have a link?


----------



## feraledge

Church2224 said:


> I just tried looking for them, do you have a link?


They posted it on instagram.


----------



## Church2224

feraledge said:


> They posted it on instagram.



Just saw that, thanks man! I might have to think about one then again I already have 4 USA Schecters being built...I need to save my pennies.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well I ended up buying the V, so this ain't happening. Hope they become a full production model.


----------



## Zado

I'm still waiting for a USA Production V. Something like this would proly be the only guitar I'd get right now






Maybe along with a proper good old les paul. But it must be REALLY good.


----------



## luislais

Those Predator inlays...


----------



## AkiraSpectrum




----------



## Zado

Eh..the traditional headstock paired with banshee body is something quite spectacular


----------



## Zado

Trusss rod in there= me likes


----------



## MoonJelly

http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/S...Metallic-6-String-Electric-Guitar-P12254.aspx


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dammit guys, it's too early for porn.


----------



## gunch

SVSS were cool but SVSS PTs are wickedly gas worthy. Just need to see a color I like first.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Zado




----------



## ThePIGI King

Does the custom shop do 8s and 9s? I can't remember seeing any.


----------



## cip 123

ThePIGI King said:


> Does the custom shop do 8s and 9s? I can't remember seeing any.


I believe I've seen an 8. Might have been a masterworks, masterworks will do anything you want.


----------



## DeepSixed

Zado said:


>



I really like this, but why a Floyd Special instead of a 1000 series? Is this the "Hot Rod" version. Are they actually better materials wise? The Special is OK, but I only think they're really acceptable up to a certain price point (Charvel DeMartini is too expensive to have one, for example).


----------



## feraledge

DeepSixed said:


> I really like this, but why a Floyd Special instead of a 1000 series? Is this the "Hot Rod" version. Are they actually better materials wise? The Special is OK, but I only think they're really acceptable up to a certain price point (Charvel DeMartini is too expensive to have one, for example).


The price point on these (prior to adding Fishmans) is $650. So definitely special territory. I think the hot rod is stainless bolts and an upgraded block. So that's a massive improvement.


----------



## Zado

IIRC the Caparison C2 series is loaded with a FR special as well.


----------



## DeepSixed

feraledge said:


> The price point on these (prior to adding Fishmans) is $650. So definitely special territory. I think the hot rod is stainless bolts and an upgraded block. So that's a massive improvement.



Ah, I was guessing this was more like a $1,000 guitar because of the Fishman's. $650 is a little different story.



Zado said:


> IIRC the Caparison C2 series is loaded with a FR special as well.



See, maybe I'm crazy, but doesn't that seem like a pricey guitar for a Special? The Special is like 90 bucks. An Original (German) is $199. Anybody know what the manufacturers pay roughly for a 1000 series?


----------



## Saraceal

hey guys, i used to be a member here years ago (forgot what my name was tho) and check back every now and then. I actually ordered that SVSS PT and it should be here today! I'm probably gunna switch out the special and replace it with a better model in the not so distant future. I'll be sure to post pics later


----------



## Zado

Pics asap


----------



## Saraceal

hey everyone, these are three pictures i took immediately, and another one from imgur that was too big to post here. i'm sorry for the lack of pictures but unfortunately i have something to take care of for work, but i will be doing a NGD post tomorrow at some point and i'll link it in here! so until then i hope you guys enjoy these pictures... 
https://imgur.com/a/ko5S0


----------



## Zado

Damn, looks delicious. How is it?


----------



## DeepSixed

That fretwork looks nice. So is this an upcoming production model or a prototype or what?


----------



## Triple-J

It's a prototype but I suspect it'll go into production as they expand the SVSS series to include a PT and (hopefully) some hardtail models next year.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

that sunburst Tempest back a page was gorgeous, and love that Rig with 5153 and Orange cab, should get some good growls with that new PT.

I have crazy gas for one of those purple explorers with the Floyd, I've kind of gone nuts on the rig this year though so would be tough to go all in for it at the moment


----------



## Saraceal

Zado said:


> Damn, looks delicious. How is it?



So far I've been having an incredible time with it. It just really feels like a quality instrument and has a weight to it that I love. The fishmans sound great in it as well. 



DeepSixed said:


> That fretwork looks nice. So is this an upcoming production model or a prototype or what?



I love the fretwork on this thing. It's honestly noticeably better than the fretwork of an Ibanez Prestige of mine. I contacted Schecter and to my knowledge (I could have misread the message) this exact model will not become a production line but starting next year they are going to be doing a bunch of new PT models



Dineley said:


> and love that Rig with 5153 and Orange cab, should get some good growls with that new PT.



It sounds killer, I'm really stoked on this purchase haha


----------



## Zado

The fretwork looks great, no doubt, but even better than a Prestige? That's very cool! Looks like a really enjoyable piece of gear!


> I contacted Schecter and to my knowledge (I could have misread the message) this exact model will not become a production line but starting next year they are going to be doing a bunch of new PT models



This is something I like about Schecter, they make a good number of protos and limited-trial instruments, and while it's sad if they don't get into full production, if you're lucky one to get one it feels like having a very exclusive-rare thing.


I'd have loaded one with the Sunset strip tho


----------



## cip 123

Triple-J said:


> It's a prototype but I suspect it'll go into production as they expand the SVSS series to include a PT and (hopefully) some hardtail models next year.


Don't put much hope in it, Schecter have a very bad habit of prototyping stuff and never releasing it. DCGL just buy up all the prototypes....and fuel my gas.


----------



## dirtool

Zado said:


>



it just like the Wes Hauch signature model,add one more string Schecter!!!


----------



## cardinal

dirtool said:


> it just like the Wes Hauch signature model,add one more string Schecter!!!



No it's even better because it has the correct number of frets!


----------



## Zado

Really badass looking guitar on stage.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I've been thinking about getting another Flying V but man, I've been thinking about getting an E-1 in black as well. Hard to decide.


----------



## Zado

I'm waiting for a more classic take on it, something like


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> I'm waiting for a more classic take on it, something like



You mean this?






Legit the firsat thing that comes to mind when I see this is a Hamer Standard.


----------



## Zado

A lil more blond-ish would be great! 
Not far from this old limited banshee finish





Still lovely flamed amber tho, with uncovered doublecream pickups it would really be tempting


----------



## Zado

Talkin bout explorers


----------



## Mattykoda

Just bought a Diamond-VS from 2001-02. Idk why but I've been on the hunt for something from their early days. Hopefully it will be here by the end of the week.


----------



## Zado

pics and review are waited


----------



## Mattykoda

Of course Zado. I still need to do a ngd for my banshee elite, probably will just combine the two. Been non existent from the forum for a little bit.


----------



## Church2224

Look at what Schecter is assembling for me


----------



## Mad-Max

Gotta say, I just played one of those Sun Valley Super Shredders today, specifically the seafoam green one.

For the price, you're practically stealing that guitar. It's insanely good. It's definitely going for that Charvel style, and I can attest that I think it's beaten just about any Made In Mexico San Dimas I've ever played, and it's not as expensive! Same concept, but in my opinion, better made.

If you're considering one of these, get it. You won't regret it. I'm sitting here contemplating how I'm gonna be able to get one myself


----------



## Millul

Just seen it on FB, killer killer looking axe! Let us know how it comes out1


----------



## cardinal

What happen to the Floyd 7-string that was talked about a few pages back?


----------



## Church2224

cardinal said:


> What happen to the Floyd 7-string that was talked about a few pages back?



From my source they should be coming out in October.


----------



## cardinal

Church2224 said:


> From my source they should be coming out in October.



Ok, cool. Thanks!


----------



## Church2224

Yeah I talked to them about it. They said the official release is coming, just taking time. According to them my 2 should be arriving in November.


----------



## Church2224

Millul said:


> Just seen it on FB, killer killer looking axe! Let us know how it comes out1



Will do man! I should be getting it in a week or two according to the shipping date. I am very excited!


----------



## Church2224

Here are pics of others I own, too. 

The one my 24 fretters will be based on (And my favorite guitar in my collection)






My first Schecter Custom- 






One I worked on with Michael Ciravolo, their President- 






And More-










(I have two of the Black PTs)

Schecter is an awesome company and their USA Lineup is incredible. Good people, great service, awesome guitars.


----------



## Samark

Schecter absolutely killing it these days. That headstock


----------



## Zado

Damn you got that blue one fron axepalac, it's been lusying me forever!


----------



## dshea19

I have been hoping for a hard tail version of the Sun Valley. Maybe this NAMM will have answers.


----------



## Mad-Max

dshea19 said:


> I have been hoping for a hard tail version of the Sun Valley. Maybe this NAMM will have answers.


If that existed, I would REALLY be intrigued then. 

Though I really need a guitar now with an all around good Floyd on it. All the trem guitars I have either have a crappy licensed version or only go downward and not up. 

We shall see...


----------



## Mattykoda

Ohh please do


----------



## Zado

Seen Edguy yesterday, Jens Ludwig made an amazing performance with the E-I, great heavy sounds, and the guitar looked spectacular.


----------



## Mattykoda

Well unfortunately the VS from 2001 will be returned tomorrow. The Wilkinson post are angled in the wood pretty bad creating ovals and one is actually split through the body. I'll upload some pics so at least there will be something since I haven't been able to find anything on them other than the catalogue. Super bummed because it had potential.


----------



## Zado

A friedn of mine has one, and regularly gigs with it. Plays great, though the stock pickups are nothing special


----------



## cip 123

Just got a Schecter custom shop Sunset 7 in the other day. Thing SLAYS! The jump between diamond series and custom shop is unbelievable because Diamond series is already really good. NGD Thread soon!


----------



## Zado

Posting such things without including pics is shameful.


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> Posting such things without including pics is shameful.


I live in Scotland, good lighting ain't that easy to come by. And trust me you need it for this finish, Black Violet.


----------



## Zado

Damn, cant wait to see those pics!


----------



## Zado

2018 hellraiser models






VERY nice.


----------



## cardinal

^ They ditch the binding? Or just for the prototypes? Looks good this way.


----------



## Zado

Maybe that's a new line or something like that, but the lack of binding looks special, and the finishes also look more 3d to me. Maybe it's the finish, dunno.


----------



## Mathemagician

I hope it's a bad photo and that they're not using McMaple again. Ugh.


----------



## Church2224

I just got news my second Sunset Swirl is starting production! 

It is going to be a Green and Black swirl, reverse headstock, rosewood fretboard. I cannot wait for it!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## gunch

New SVSS colors for 2018 pls

pls


----------



## NosralTserrof

Zado said:


> 2018 hellraiser models
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERY nice.



Holy shit, if they keep going with this particular aesthetic, I'm gonna be a happy boy.


----------



## cardinal

Glow in the dark bat inlays are pure fun. Kinda nice to see something like that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I actually really dig the halloween guitar this year. Looks MUCH better than the previous ones.


----------



## Mad-Max

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I actually really dig the halloween guitar this year. Looks MUCH better than the previous ones.


That's what I'm saying.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Limited to 18 at $900 each.

http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/S...ats-6-String-Electric-Guitar-2017-P12321.aspx


----------



## Blytheryn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Limited to 18 at $900 each.
> 
> http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/S...ats-6-String-Electric-Guitar-2017-P12321.aspx



Someone put neon green black winters in this...


----------



## Church2224

She's finished!


----------



## Zado

Review asssappp


----------



## Zado

Plus Keith Merrow going Custom Shop.


----------



## mnemonic

I really dig that first strat


----------



## Saraceal

Church2224 said:


> She's finished!


this is a gorgeous guitar oh my god


----------



## Church2224

My Swirl #2 on its way to Ron Thorn to get swirled!


----------



## Zado




----------



## Ivars V

Ooooh yessss! That Hauch tele is perfect!


----------



## Art

I want that Tele NOW.


----------



## cardinal

Boo. That Tele looked way better with the in-line headstock.


----------



## Anquished

Jesus that Tele..


----------



## mnemonic

cardinal said:


> Boo. That Tele looked way better with the in-line headstock.


Agreed, I really with they would stop putting that headstock on their strats and teles


----------



## NosralTserrof

Zado said:


>



I know everyone's raving about the Tele (which, OH MY CHRIST ITS AMAZING) but that Hellcat VI looks tight af. If it's long scale like a Bass VI, my GAS will go through the roof.


----------



## Zado

^totally right


----------



## dr_game0ver

NosralTserrof said:


> I know everyone's raving about the Tele (which, OH MY CHRIST ITS AMAZING) but that Hellcat VI looks tight af. If it's long scale like a Bass VI, my GAS will go through the roof.


The Hellcat IV (there is a Hellcat standard) is, like the fender, 30" and has been around for several years. But yeah, that one looks épic!


----------



## Triple-J

About a month ago I was in a local pawnshop and spotted one of the older Hellcats with a Wilkinson bridge and metalflake finish I couldn't afford it (still can't) so I've been busy trying to forget about how beautiful it is and kicking myself for not having the cash. 
Great to see some love for the Hellcat though as I feel it's one of Schecter's most underated models btw there's a second Hellcat VI prototype in yellow pearl finish


----------



## Zado

^VERY badass.


----------



## Mad-Max

Triple-J said:


> About a month ago I was in a local pawnshop and spotted one of the older Hellcats with a Wilkinson bridge and metalflake finish I couldn't afford it (still can't) so I've been busy trying to forget about how beautiful it is and kicking myself for not having the cash.
> Great to see some love for the Hellcat though as I feel it's one of Schecter's most underated models btw there's a second Hellcat VI prototype in yellow pearl finish


That could have a variety of uses.

Part of me would want to use it for cleans and blues style stuff, and then another part of me wants to throw some fuzz on it and do straight stoner rock or doom. It would be perfect for that.


----------



## feraledge

cardinal said:


> Boo. That Tele looked way better with the in-line headstock.


I very much agree.


----------



## gingerman

The green tele is the first ever schecter that I like top to bottom.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm guessing the Wes Hauch sig will live on?


----------



## Gravy Train

The green Tele is on its way to me! It’s a set neck and 26.5 scale length (as opposed to the bolt on neck and 25.5 scale of the old Hauch model. Could not be more pumped.


----------



## Ivars V

Gravy Train said:


> The green Tele is on its way to me! It’s a set neck and 26.5 scale length (as opposed to the bolt on neck and 25.5 scale of the old Hauch model. Could not be more pumped.


That made it even better! Hoping for a production model like it.


----------



## Zado

Gravy Train said:


> The green Tele is on its way to me! It’s a set neck and 26.5 scale length (as opposed to the bolt on neck and 25.5 scale of the old Hauch model. Could not be more pumped.


review asap


----------



## Gravy Train

Zado said:


> review asap



I will post an NGD thread when I get it and do a review/comparison to my other two Shecter PT 7's!


----------



## Church2224

HNNNNGGGG

This baby is going to turn out great!


----------



## Zado

Bobbins color??


However, Mr. Thorn sure is an artist. I wish he joined the SGR crew, I'd be huge!


----------



## Church2224

The Bobbins will be a black and green material that will probably match the swirl.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I just realized something... Did they change the pickguard on the E-1 Standard to be closer to an Explorer? I'm seeing two different E-1s






Old one






I'm assuming the top one is the "new" one, since they feature it on this video they recently posted


----------



## Zhysick

Believe it or not I think I prefer the older pickguard...


----------



## Zado

I kinda dig both. Schecter always tried to "be" Gibson to some extend, so that wouldn't be a surprise.


----------



## Mad-Max

Zado said:


> I kinda dig both. Schecter always tried to "be" Gibson to some extend, so that wouldn't be a surprise.


Except that nowadays they're surpassing Gibson on just about every level imaginable.


----------



## Zado

Pretty much, though Gibsons always have a sound of their own for reasons. But the similarities Schecter has with Gibson are quite significant. They make tons of Mahogany based guitars, and pretty much all Gibson shapes are covered by Schec catalog. Both the V-1 and the Solo,which looked somehow unique, were re-styled to be more gibsonesque. Also, some of their pickups are very Gibson sounding (which is a great thing).
At the moment, yeah, they could surely compete with Gibson with ease, even at higher price range.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Zhysick

If that is the HetSet... then it's even funny!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zhysick said:


> If that is the HetSet... then it's even funny!!



Most likely the 57/66. Hellraiser Hybrid

But damn, never seen an Explorer with a Hipshot. Looks... ugly.


----------



## Zado

In white It'd be a totally snakebyte killer


----------



## cardinal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Most likely the 57/66. Hellraiser Hybrid
> 
> But damn, never seen an Explorer with a Hipshot. Looks... ugly.



The big problem is 24 frets. That made them shift the bridge way up on the body (because the nut is further from the body), so there already is extra space behind the bridge. The smaller Hipshot makes it even more obvious that the proportions are all wrong.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cardinal said:


> The big problem is 24 frets. That made them shift the bridge way up on the body (because the nut is further from the body), so there already is extra space behind the bridge. The smaller Hipshot makes it even more obvious that the proportions are all wrong.



Yeah that's I was thinking. Same reason I think 24-fret Les Pauls look ugly. 

The massive Floyd Rose on the 24-fret ones works much better.


----------



## cardinal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah that's I was thinking. Same reason I think 24-fret Les Pauls look ugly.
> 
> The massive Floyd Rose on the 24-fret ones works much better.



Yeah, I think a lot of 24-fret guitars are ugly because of this. The extra frets force the proportions to change or to make a deeper cutaway.


----------



## Gravy Train

Damn that explorer is the tits. I want it.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I hate T.O.M.'s, so that one is perfect for me...what is the scale on that thing, if anyone knows? Looks a little longer than normal to me, but that could be the Hipshot creating that effect, or something.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Zado said:


>


this without inlays or emgs would be perfect for me


----------



## feraledge

Zado said:


> In white It'd be a totally snakebyte killer


Nah, it's not even in the Het camp without a TOM, and I'd love a Snakebyte with a Floyd. But Snakebyte has that beveled wing now and all, it's going it's own direction and rightfully. Till, of course, Gibson tanks and magically the MX pops back into production.


----------



## Zado

Not a fan of the Snakebyte honestly 

Incoming




plus sweetwater bonus


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Man, I was just thinking about a Ken Lawrence-inspired E-1 as well.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Zado said:


> Not a fan of the Snakebyte honestly
> 
> Incoming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus sweetwater bonus


brb buying the gray quilted e-1 and turning into a bahama smoke burst one


----------



## Zado

Damn.


----------



## Church2224

My green swirl is complete! 

Along with an orange one, now I want an orange one too!


----------



## Zado

If they make a black-blue one and a black-yellow one I'm in troubles!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Dat green swirl doe.


----------



## lewis

Church2224 said:


> My green swirl is complete!
> 
> Along with an orange one, now I want an orange one too!


That green swirl is the best swirl ive ever seen hands down......

Jeez


----------



## Church2224

Thank you all very much! When it comes in I have to take pics of it. 

Plus, an update on the Sunset 24 fretters. They are in the wood working stage, they look more like a cross between an RG and an ESP M-II.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Checking out 2 new-ish Schecter guitars right now...
Can't wait to get my filthy hands on them.


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> Thank you all very much! When it comes in I have to take pics of it.
> 
> Plus, an update on the Sunset 24 fretters. They are in the wood working stage, they look more like a cross between an RG and an ESP M-II.


I really hope they'll make some in solid finish too. Figured woods are nice, but sometimes you just really want that gloss black M-II styled superstrat


----------



## Church2224

Zado said:


> I really hope they'll make some in solid finish too. Figured woods are nice, but sometimes you just really want that gloss black M-II styled superstrat



Solid finishes are going to be standard. I do know they want to have Swirl 24 fret models.


----------



## Church2224

Pictures of the 24 Fret prototype...


----------



## Zhysick

That electronics layout is the only correct one for a superstrat. Well done Schecter!


----------



## Church2224

Well mine is not going to be "Correct" as mine is going to have a 5 blade switch and be HSH lol, but yeah they are trying hard with these. Once more pics of the protos come I will post them.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Mad-Max

Zado said:


>



This would look SO much better without those bat inlays. Damn it.


----------



## Zado

I find the bats to fit the guitar so well!


----------



## Mattykoda

Oh Sweetwater.... great things always seem to come up when I'm not ready



That headstock detail






The prices are just too good
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/PTUSAHHPLM
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/TradHSSSF


----------



## gingerman

Sweet headstock, that purple one!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum




----------



## KnightBrolaire

apparently red dragon is getting 4 of the 10 KMIII guitars being made.


----------



## fgmirra

AkiraSpectrum said:


>



That's very good Indeed!
Great sound \m/


----------



## Mad-Max

Zado said:


> I find the bats to fit the guitar so well!


I honestly didn't even realize that it was a halloween model. Now I appreciate them a little more.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Zado

Oh and


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

Not a big fan of these drift wood guitars this year. I love that they're always trying whatever ideas are floating around, though!

EDIT: No pun intended


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Zado said:


>



Awww, that in a 7-string version...
Would buy quickly


----------



## Shoeless_jose

I think i need a set of those apocalypse in my 8 string banshee elite. Needs something to make it pop visually


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Dineley said:


> I think i need a set of those apocalypse in my 8 string banshee elite. Needs something to make it pop visually



They sound great but don't let that picture fool you. They're not really that noticeable of a red under the majority of lighting conditions sadly.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

LeviathanKiller said:


> They sound great but don't let that picture fool you. They're not really that noticeable of a red under the majority of lighting conditions sadly.



Damn i have trans black prototype and it has nazgul sentient. Too much grey. Even the super chargers with those big pole pieces would ad some pop visually


----------



## Zado

If you want something that pops up visually try


----------



## Zado

Some guys here will love this




Baritone 26,5" PT vintage.





New Solo II with EMG 72 minihumbs. This is more for me.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Zado said:


> If you want something that pops up visually try



Which pickups are those.... That migh work or something similar


----------



## Zado

Z-plus, very articulate pups


----------



## Smoked Porter

It won't happen, but it would be pretty sweet to see this finish in the Solo II shape, with P-90s.


Zado said:


> Oh and


----------



## HaloHat

This in a 7 string Diamond Series. Please 
[delete fretboard markers]


----------



## Zado

> New 2018 E-1 KOA will be shipping to dealers later this month! These will be armed with out custom shop tri-magnet San Andreas humbuckers


----------



## rahnvu

Zado said:


>



Price point price point price point?

I sortof miss a pickguard tho.


----------



## Zado

I guess regular diamond series price point, around 900 usd


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Wish they made 25.5 scale one without sustaniac. I have no need for that and it drives the price up way to close to a Gibson


----------



## MFB

Wasnt Diamond series like, the bottom of the Schecter barrel before, and now they're going for $900? I get there's inflation and such, but that seems crazy to have tripled in price for the lowest tier quality.


----------



## Zado

Afair Schecter always had models around 800 usd, even when the whole catalog was just hellraiser and blackjack models. Nowthe production has expanded a lot, and while price increased no doubt, the overall quality of hardware and materials you can find in their high end DS production has increased as well. I mean, the one I posted is a koa top guitar loaded with top notch hardware and USA custom shop pickups, which are far pricier than your regular duncans and Emgs. Selling that for 500$ would make no sense imho


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MFB said:


> Wasnt Diamond series like, the bottom of the Schecter barrel before, and now they're going for $900? I get there's inflation and such, but that seems crazy to have tripled in price for the lowest tier quality.


the quality for the diamond series is definitely higher than it used to be years ago. They're worth the money imo.


----------



## MFB

Zado said:


> Afair Schecter always had models around 800 usd, even when the whole catalog was just hellraiser and blackjack models. Now the production has expanded a lot, and while price increased no doubt, the overall quality of hardware and materials you can find in their high end DS production has increased as well. I mean, the one I posted is a koa top guitar loaded with top notch hardware and USA custom shop pickups, which are far pricier than your regular duncans and Emgs. Selling that for 500$ would make no sense imho



I don't doubt that at all, it's more this part:



KnightBrolaire said:


> the quality for the diamond series is definitely higher than it used to be years ago. They're worth the money imo.



That just makes me wonder why its still part of the Diamond series if it's that much higher quality? Like I said, when I first started playing back in 2004, the D.S. was Omen/Damien 6's and whatnot going for like $300, and then you had the Blackjacks/Hellraisers in the line above that, I wanna say like SLS or something (I remember the Hellraiser in white with EMGs and just a single inlay) and that was like $6-900ish. Then you got into the Signature lines, and then USA/CS after both of those.

So, to me, it seems confusing to have something that used to have that notion (base model for beginners) applied to it now costing 3x the price when it's not that at all apparently.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MFB said:


> I don't doubt that at all, it's more this part:
> 
> 
> 
> That just makes me wonder why its still part of the Diamond series if it's that much higher quality? Like I said, when I first started playing back in 2004, the D.S. was Omen/Damien 6's and whatnot going for like $300, and then you had the Blackjacks/Hellraisers in the line above that, I wanna say like SLS or something (I remember the Hellraiser in white with EMGs and just a single inlay) and that was like $6-900ish. Then you got into the Signature lines, and then USA/CS after both of those.
> 
> So, to me, it seems confusing to have something that used to have that notion (base model for beginners) applied to it now costing 3x the price when it's not that at all apparently.


They still make beginner level guitars but they're not part of the diamond series iirc. The quality of guitar you can get for around 300$ or more anymore is pretty amazing unless it's a china/india jackson (those are all still pretty hit or miss quality wise). Schecter has come a looong way since the early 2000s (I still have nightmares about all the red hellraisers with gothic crosses/shit tons of abalone) both in quality and responding quickly to market preferences about pickups/hardware.


----------



## MFB

That makes sense if the beginner line is no longer the Diamond then, and looking on their site, it looks like their base line is just the model with no suffix/series after it; traditionally with Ibby/ESP, something totally new gets added to the middle of the line-up (Iron Label/E-II), but this looks like Schecter bumped everything up and added to the bottom of the totem pole. The way they shuffled the names seems like a lot more work than it needed to be, but hey, they're the ones making the money not me


----------



## Pikka Bird

It'd be nice if ALL brands would stop using high class words to describe their entry level products. Diamond Series suggests something that's pretty snazzy so it stands to reason that the name should represent something that's not the cheapest they can knock out. Jackson's "Pro" suffix and BC Rich's "Platinum Series" come to mind too.


----------



## mnemonic

I believe the diamond series started around 1999 or 2000 as their Korean import series as I think they were US production only until that point. Someone correct me if I'm wrong though. 

I have a diamond series A7 from 1999 or 2000, and it's an excellent guitar. The only poor quality thing is the licenced floyd. But I don't think anyone was making good quality licenced trems at that time, especially not for 7's. 

I think Diamond Series must have dropped in qualiry over the years, only to come back up again to the current day, as I do also have a mid-2000's 007 which is basically firewood.


----------



## DeepSixed

MFB said:


> I wanna say like SLS or something (I remember the Hellraiser in white with EMGs and just a single inlay) and that was like $6-900ish. Then you got into the Signature lines, and then USA/CS after both of those.



SLS just stands for "Slim Line Series" they have slimmer compound radius necks. Schecter's naming conventions are confusing as all getout. That said, I have a Blackjack SLS FR-S that cost more than a grand and is worth every single penny. It's a truly fine quality guitar.


----------



## cardinal

^ yeah, even at $1.2k or so, the Diamond Series Schecters I've played at that price point were freaking great guitars at whatever price.


----------



## Church2224

More info on the 24 Fretters...

They are going to be a lot more like an RG and ESP M-II, so more "Shreddy"

Also, they will have the Options for a 3 x 3 or 3 x 4 headstock for both the 6 and 7 string models. Mine will have the 6 and 7 in a row headstock and I think that will be an option as well. HSH and I believe HSS Will also be available.


----------



## cip 123

So we talking USA Banshee shape? or still more pointy than that?

And when are they available to order?


----------



## possumkiller

Church2224 said:


> More info on the 24 Fretters...
> 
> They are going to be a lot more like an RG and ESP M-II, so more "Shreddy"
> 
> Also, they will have the Options for a 3 x 3 or 3 x 4 headstock for both the 6 and 7 string models. Mine will have the 6 and 7 in a row headstock and I think that will be an option as well. HSH and I believe HSS Will also be available.



Very interesting.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

DeepSixed said:


> SLS just stands for "Slim Line Series" they have slimmer compound radius necks. Schecter's naming conventions are confusing as all getout. That said, I have a Blackjack SLS FR-S that cost more than a grand and is worth every single penny. It's a truly fine quality guitar.


Same here, I have a blackjack Avenger 8 and it's a really great guitar, I'd put it on par with my overload and kiesels as far as playability/fretwork/finish (though it's pretty hard to fuck up a solid black finish lol). Far better than my last boden os8 I got and far cheaper too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So basically the Banshees are coming back? Awesome. 

How about any additions to the SVS series?


----------



## Zado




----------



## cardinal

Love the Tempest shape.


----------



## Zado

When it comes into vintage shape, same for me


----------



## Zado

I'm phaked.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Zado said:


> I'm phaked.


the orange one is dooope


----------



## cardinal

I don't get it. Schecter makes a 6-string and they have no problem giving it the correct number of frets (22). But they make a 7 string and it must have 24 frets and a long scale. Blah.


----------



## Zado




----------



## cardinal

That's hawt.


----------



## jephjacques

T H E B E V E L


----------



## Triple-J

While I'm not a fan of the tasty bevelage I'm loving the Stiletto 7 as it's great to see a 7 that's not based on the C body shape.


----------



## cip 123

Bevel is not for me, and I'd much rather see 26.5 on the lower side but I'm just glad they're bringing them back I love the Stilletto!

Anyone know what happened to the old proto they had a few years back I remember a blue flame top Stelletto with a floyd and man I was so ready but it never released!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

cardinal said:


> I don't get it. Schecter makes a 6-string and they have no problem giving it the correct number of frets (22). But they make a 7 string and it must have 24 frets and a long scale. Blah.


you have it backwards, the 7 string got the correct specs and


Zado said:


>


ewww the bevel doesn't flow with the top


----------



## feraledge

I'm anti-that bevel.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's s shame because they did the fan right on that thing. The fretboard doesn't go passed the nut.


----------



## possumkiller

Wtf they Kieseled that guitar quite unnecessarily.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

possumkiller said:


> Wtf they Kieseled that guitar quite unnecessarily.


at least kiesel makes the bevel flow with the guitar body instead of this shit where someone just took a belt sander and installed a 45 degree bevel.


----------



## Metropolis

jephjacques said:


> T H E B E V E L



In top of that active pickup routing and retarded off-set superstrat kind of shape makes it fugly piece of...


----------



## cardinal

Haha well I like it. To me that's not a bevel, it's just a normal forearm contour (but the bent top doesn't continue over it). 

And I like the Stiletto shape. I love the Spector NS and always thought the Stiletto was a reasonable approximation of it.


----------



## Smoked Porter

cardinal said:


> Haha well I like it. To me that's not a bevel, it's just a normal forearm contour (but the bent top doesn't continue over it).



You know what would help that normal forearm contour? Paint


----------



## feraledge

Smoked Porter said:


> You know what would help that normal forearm contour? Paint


Or just bend the top like they do on the basses.


----------



## Smoked Porter

^ I was just goofing, but yeah, I agree. I have the 5 string version of that very bass. So purty.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Metropolis said:


> In top of that active pickup routing and retarded off-set superstrat kind of shape makes it fugly piece of...


The shape's fine and they have no choice but to use actives since no one seems to mass-produce angled pickups. 

But nothing excuses the ugly AF bevel.


----------



## spudmunkey

KnightBrolaire said:


> at least kiesel makes the bevel flow with the guitar body instead of this shit where someone just took a belt sander and installed a 45 degree bevel.



They did almost the excact same thing on the Vader when it was first released, and Kiesel even uses solid wood caps. The Schecter is just using a veneer top, so there's no practical reason to do it. They CHOSE to do it with a purposeful aesthetic.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

spudmunkey said:


> They did almost the excact same thing on the Vader when it was first released, and Kiesel even uses solid wood caps. The Schecter is just using a veneer top, so there's no practical reason to do it. They CHOSE to do it with a purposeful aesthetic.


I was more referencing the bevels on the aries/dc series than the vader. Besides, kiesel actually came to their senses/got told it looks like shit and decided quit doing the half assed bevel on the vader.


----------



## Metropolis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The shape's fine and they have no choice but to use actives since no one seems to mass-produce angled pickups.
> 
> But nothing excuses the ugly AF bevel.



Yeah, the shape isn't most deal breaking thing in that guitar, it kind of fits to fanned fret aesthetic pretty well.


----------



## cip 123

KnightBrolaire said:


> I was more referencing the bevels on the aries/dc series than the vader. Besides, kiesel actually came to their senses/got told it looks like shit and decided quit doing the half assed bevel on the vader.



Just remember this is Schecter, prototypes usually mean it's either not gonna be released or they're gonna change it up a bit 


And I hope they do, that Stiletto already looks like a high quality guitar, with a proper top it'll just look super!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

cip 123 said:


> Just remember this is Schecter, prototypes usually mean it's either not gonna be released or they're gonna change it up a bit
> 
> 
> And I hope they do, that Stiletto already looks like a high quality guitar, with a proper top it'll just look super!


oh I'm sure if it makes it to production they'll put a proper contour on it, hopefully like the avenger's contour.


----------



## Zado

According to Drumcity thse are MIJ Schecters

I remember them being different, but I guess they know their shiz


----------



## cip 123

Those MIJ look like they're totally different from the SLS standard that goes across every other Schecter range, big bulky heels and not great upper fret access it looks like. Hope they don't continue it over other ranges.


----------



## Jake

Despite the strange looking heel, which still could be very comfy I'm interested in a MIJ Tempest. I've always wanted a Tempest anyway, just never pulled the trigger for whatever reason.


----------



## Zado




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


>



Jesus christ, is this the rumored Schecter Ibanez? It's literally an RGD. 

Also, I guess there's a small chance we might be getting some MiJ Schecters here?


----------



## Triple-J

Those MiJ Schecters are kind of weird as you can see they're well made but they're not too far from the sort of thing they used to do in the Diamond series circa 2001 before they introduced the Blackjack, Hellraiser series etc even the ugly neck heel is the same.




Zado said:


>



I'm guessing this is another twist on the Black-ops/C6 deluxe body shape but in the Apocalypse series which is a good sign as they've not done enough with the shape imo.


----------



## feraledge

DCGL is calling that the Banshee Apocalypse.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

feraledge said:


> DCGL is calling that the Banshee Apocalypse.


Whatever they want to call it they need to clean up that knob layout... Gross


----------



## Pikka Bird

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's literally an RGD a Cort X


There, I went and fixed that for ya. 
To me these carves are a trillion times better than on the Ibanes RGD because the flat part of the top actually has an attractive shape, unlike the eternally nasty RGD top.


----------



## feraledge




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Holy shit that actually looks badass.


----------



## Anquished

That Hellraiser is tasty.


----------



## Dahl

Too much crosses and abalone stuff for me. Hope they'll launch same stuff without these features.


----------



## Triple-J

I love that Hellraiser but I really feel that it's time the series got a revamp as they could look much better with no binding or pinstripe binding and ditching that goth bowtie inlay but at the same time it's a series that's been going for 12 years now and seems to have succeeded where the Banshee, Stealth, Blackjack, Hellraiser extreme, Damien elite, Blackjack ATX and a whole bunch of other series have failed so it must be doing something right.


----------



## Metropolis

That piece of fretboard wood after the nut... please make it disappear


----------



## KnightBrolaire

feraledge said:


>


it's cool that they're doing multiscale, but goddammit I thought we were past the nasty abalone binding/cross inlays


----------



## Metropolis

KnightBrolaire said:


> it's cool that they're doing multiscale, but goddammit I thought we were past the nasty abalone binding/cross inlays



In hell there is abalone and soap bar EMG's in every guitar (yes, pun intended).


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Thats pretty cool! Looks like 27 or 28 on the low end. 



KnightBrolaire said:


> it's cool that they're doing multiscale, but goddammit I thought we were past the nasty abalone binding/cross inlays



Someone high up at Schecter absolutely loves abalone, crosses, skulls etc and refuses to listen to anyone else.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Metropolis said:


> In hell there is abalone and soap bar EMG's in every guitar (yes, pun intended).


 it could be worse, all the guitars could be BC Rich shapes with abalone/cross inlays - that would truly be hell for me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Hellraiser series is where they tend to do a lot of their experimental shit. That's why you'll usually see the baritones and other ERGs under the Hellraiser series.


----------



## TiffuZeless

Double.


----------



## TiffuZeless

feraledge said:


>


They said on Facebook that it'll be available by feb/2018 exclusively on Drum City Guitar Land.
I really hope to see an Hybrid version.


----------



## Zado




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


>


----------



## possumkiller

Yeah


----------



## rahnvu

When did this happen?!

https://www.ikebe-gakki.com/ec/pro/disp/1/552606


----------



## Mathemagician

Schecter to every other brand: 

“Fuck all y’all. Gimme your lunch money!”

Seriously, it’s like they have a slightly “modern” take on all the classics right now, along with their own more “metal” focused models. 

Not to mention their value prop, has ANYONE been disappointed after trying one of the new Sunset super strats?


----------



## rahnvu




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Schecter Japan mostly focuses on Hod Rodded Fenders and whatnot. A lot of Tom Anderson inspired stuff.


----------



## Mad-Max

rahnvu said:


> View attachment 57452


Oh my god, if they made a diamond series version of this guitar, I would be ALL over it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

rahnvu said:


> When did this happen?!
> 
> https://www.ikebe-gakki.com/ec/pro/disp/1/552606
> 
> View attachment 57450


I want it so bad.


----------



## rahnvu

There's a seven too. With single coils. Japan is a weird place.


----------



## NosralTserrof

rahnvu said:


> When did this happen?!
> 
> https://www.ikebe-gakki.com/ec/pro/disp/1/552606
> 
> View attachment 57450



_OH NEPTUNE 
_
I've always been a big offset dude outside of the br000tz, so now Schecter has my undivided attention when it comes to the guitar...


----------



## Zado

Please remember that Schecter JAPAN =/= Schecter USA/MIK


----------



## Mad-Max

Zado said:


> Please remember that Schecter JAPAN =/= Schecter USA/MIK


We know, but they were making the Sun Valley type guitars in Japan long before they made the diamond series version. So to me, there's hope that eventually they might come out with these as a diamond series guitar. If they put those Supercharger Mach pickups in them, They'd have my money in a heart beat.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

NosralTserrof said:


> _OH NEPTUNE
> _
> I've always been a big offset dude outside of the br000tz, so now Schecter has my undivided attention when it comes to the guitar...




Its most likely a Japanese deal so you'll have to import it. U


----------



## Zado

Schecter have their own design, which may be similar to other brands', but THAT similar...Schecter Japan is sort of ESP way (it's part of ESP) to build fender ripoffs without legal troubles.

They even use Fender headstock





So, essentially, no way to see one outside Japan without going used or Ishibashi


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I require both of these


----------



## Mad-Max

Zado said:


> Schecter have their own design, which may be similar to other brands', but THAT similar...Schecter Japan is sort of ESP way (it's part of ESP) to build fender ripoffs without legal troubles.
> 
> They even use Fender headstock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, essentially, no way to see one outside Japan without going used or Ishibashi



Point taken I suppose, but one can at least hope for something similar!


----------



## cardinal

I've read that Schecter Japan guitars are built in the same place as the ESP Original Series bolt on. I don't know if that's true. I've had one of each (Schecter Japan and ESP Original bolt on), and both were very well built.


----------



## oversteve

there are a few levels of MIJ schecters, just like ESP, according to the info I got the DX and CTM line is built by the same guys that do the ESP Originals, the core line is like Edwards


----------



## Zado




----------



## cwhitey2

Zado said:


>


HOLY SHIT!

I want soooo bad!


----------



## Zado

Potentially the best guitar seen for the incoming catalogs til now


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


>




I like the rustic look of the Pickguard but they should've went all black or all bronze, I think it just looks weird.

A worn blackguard would look sick on that!


----------



## Zado




----------



## Gravy Train

YES! Schecter is killing it.


----------



## Triple-J

Oh man that green stiletto is perfect I've been considering buying a stiletto stealth 5 string for a while now but I can definitely wait for this one instead.


----------



## dirtool

Zado said:


>


add one more string!!!I want it!!!


----------



## Gravy Train

dirtool said:


> add one more string!!!I want it!!!



This. 7 string Schecter Tele's are perfect.


----------



## Zado




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


>




I'm not one for burl or spalted tops but DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN


----------



## Gravy Train

The one on the left looks like the apocalypse series with a burl top  My wallet cannot handle this!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Zado said:


>


<3


----------



## feraledge

That burl on the left is boner city


----------



## gunch

Dark cherry automatically turns my brain off but it actually looks quite good on a burl top?


----------



## Spicypickles

feraledge said:


> That burl on the left is boner city


Danish and Oneill?


----------



## Zado




----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


>




Hoping that right is the way they go with the Hellraiser now, no abalone, black hardware, black cherry. Sick.


----------



## Zado

Naaa, it's very likely an apocalypse series variation


----------



## LeviathanKiller

All of the stuff recently posted in this thread looks amazing. Especially that orange burl top. I want one so bad. Can't buy any more guitars right now though. lol


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> Naaa, it's very likely an apocalypse series variation



The left yea, but apocalypse has always been satin finishes. The red gloss gives me hope!


----------



## cardinal

Figured I toss a shot of my old school C7FR in here. Schecter should consider making some less METAL looking 7-string stuff again.


----------



## Zado

cardinal said:


> Figured I toss a shot of my old school C7FR in here. Schecter should consider making some less METAL looking 7-string stuff again.


Absolutely this.


I like this on btw


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Wrong post?

I agree on the less "Metulz" 7 strings; give me Tempest 7 and 8 please.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cardinal said:


> Figured I toss a shot of my old school C7FR in here. Schecter should consider making some less METAL looking 7-string stuff again.



They have some guitars in their lineup that are more subtle than the Hellraiser stuff.


----------



## cardinal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They have some guitars in their lineup that are more subtle than the Hellraiser stuff.



Yeah, and I kinda like some of those. But for some reason they just don't jump out at me. I've played the KM7FR or whatever it's called. And it was really nicely built. 

And we definitely need a Tempest 7-string again.


----------



## Triple-J

cardinal said:


> Figured I toss a shot of my old school C7FR in here. Schecter should consider making some less METAL looking 7-string stuff again.



The original 1997-2004 C series Schecters with the ash body are awesome & that natural binding is something they really need to reintroduce on their guitars.
As for the Tempest model I dig it but I wish they'd go all out and redevelop it a bit so it could be their take on a PRS/ESP Potbelly.


----------



## Masoo2

ThePhilosopher said:


> Wrong post?
> 
> I agree on the less "Metulz" 7 strings; give me Tempest 7 and 8 please.



Oh yeah, sorry wrong thread.


----------



## Zado

Not sure how this quilt is obtained, but looks quite cool


----------



## jephjacques

it looks like a fucked up photoshop filter


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i wish they'd make a hellcat vi with humbuckers.


Zado said:


> Not sure how this quilt is obtained, but looks quite cool


eww the red and blue ones look like they stained it black but did a half assed job sanding it back. it just doesn't pop. that or it's a shitty photo print top/veneer


----------



## possumkiller

Yeah it looks like some impatient worker was pulling the figured top out of the printer while it was still printing and streaked it.


----------



## hexfactor

That red one looks so much like a leopard

Have you guys heard of the Soulfire?


----------



## Mattykoda

Banshee SGR's


----------



## Mathemagician

Mattykoda said:


> Banshee SGR's



Hey look it’s the killswitch sig.


----------



## feraledge

Mattykoda said:


> Banshee SGR's


They look better than the Extreme models.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> They look better than the Extreme models.



Shit, I agree.  I love the look of a pickguard on plain finishes.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Shit, I agree.  I love the look of a pickguard on plain finishes.


Not to forget that offset dots are infinitely better than the Extreme’s “Fender custom shop logo all hopped up on Mountain Dew” inlays.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Zado

OHOHOH LESBIANS



https://scontent-mxp1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=cefd97be14033940ed320834b46fc9a6&oe=5AD75389


----------



## dr_game0ver

A real Tempest, like a real Eclipse should have 4 pots not 3 thanks you very much...


----------



## hexfactor

Schecter Soulfire Prototype


----------



## cip 123

That Soulfire is awful. Combo of the bad photo of the finish and those knobs combined with it make it look like a poorly finished project guitar someone built.


----------



## Zado

I like the stripped down look of it.


----------



## Anquished

Zado said:


> I like the stripped down look of it.



Wow, all three of those are pretty sweet.


----------



## Zado

Plus
https://www.instagram.com/p/BcVo5_Nndjc/?taken-by=drum_city_guitar_land_

https://www.instagram.com/p/BcWJvs3nK8H/?taken-by=drum_city_guitar_land_

Schecter is raping wallets this year.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

dayumm the burl ones look sick


----------



## manu80

that sunset shade is so nice !!!


----------



## cardinal

KM looks great without the veneer. And nicely done sunset burst.


----------



## feraledge

Zado said:


>



This is a maple fretboard away from fucking perfect. I really, really like that.


----------



## xzacx

feraledge said:


> This is a maple fretboard away from fucking perfect. I really, really like that.



As much as I typically dislike maple boards, I couldn't agree more. The whole concept looks like it was designed to have one.


----------



## feraledge

xzacx said:


> As much as I typically dislike maple boards, I couldn't agree more. The whole concept looks like it was designed to have one.


I feel like being a maple fretboard advocate is like being on the right side of history. Ha! I actually used to dislike them, but having a way of building up wear and mojo on a guitar without causing any actual damage to it is a great sales pitch. Outside of that, I just love it. That said, ecologically speaking it's by and far the best option, so I'm glad I think it looks great on everything (just about). But with that fade to lighter colors, it's begging for a maple board.


----------



## feraledge

@Zado who posted that fade 7 string? Looks like Nick's couch, but I'm not seeing it on his feed.


----------



## Zado

feraledge said:


> @Zado who posted that fade 7 string? Looks like Nick's couch, but I'm not seeing it on his feed.


Was posted by Mike Ciravolo in Schecter forum's official fb group.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

There's no way that's a diamond series.
I'd love to be proven wrong, though.

And I'm guessing that Soulfire picture is just a bad photo. If it's a raw wood deal, that would be cool.


----------



## cip 123

Stating now, if Schecter release a Stilletto similar to the ones they Prototyped a few years back I'm getting one, if not I'm placing a custom shop order.

These are just too good.


----------



## Zado

cip 123 said:


> Stating now, if Schecter release a Stilletto similar to the ones they Prototyped a few years back I'm getting one, if not I'm placing a custom shop order.
> 
> These are just too good.


If you can afford it, a custom shop one would be a far better choice. Their USA stuff is great


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> There's no way that's a diamond series.
> I'd love to be proven wrong, though



SLS Elite. So yeah, Diamond Series


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> If you can afford it, a custom shop one would be a far better choice. Their USA stuff is great



The stilletto they posted years ago was the Sh*t though, I remember it well, blue flame top (veneer probably), Floyd, HSH.

I know all about the USA got a Sunset 7 Custom shop.

Screw it calling it now, if they don't release a guitar I'm in love with I'm putting my order in for a Stilletto 7 custom shop. Hold me to it.


----------



## Zado

Every time you get a Diamond Series instead of a CS, a kitten pukes hairballs.

CS delivers this





And this


----------



## cip 123

If they release exactly what I want I have a hard time justifying the CS. Even though I know it's just a different level.

Anyway heres a pic of mine from a while back, it's got Fishmans in it now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> SLS Elite. So yeah, Diamond Series



Well motherfucker. I'll take it 
Given I'm now a Fluence addict, I'm loving the fact Fluences are being loaded on more guitars.


----------



## cip 123

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well motherfucker. I'll take it
> Given I'm now a Fluence addict, I'm loving the fact Fluences are being loaded on more guitars.



They're sick right?!

I got them and retracked all the guitars on my EP immediately.


----------



## possumkiller

Now that EMG has finally started making regular humbucker sized 7 and 8 pickups, some other company has to step in and continue the hideous soapbar routed guitars...


----------



## feraledge

possumkiller said:


> Now that EMG has finally started making regular humbucker sized 7 and 8 pickups, some other company has to step in and continue the hideous soapbar routed guitars...


This!!


----------



## cardinal

Zado said:


> SLS Elite. So yeah, Diamond Series



Which one are we talking about?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I don't get WHY they chose the soapbar Fishmans. They do passive-sized 7-string pickups as well.


----------



## feraledge

cardinal said:


> Which one are we talking about?


Worth reposting on every page of this thread from here on out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> Worth reposting on every page of this thread from here on out.



Jeff Kiesel can learn a thing or two about fades from those Asian guitar builders he says he's better than.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Jeff Kiesel can learn a thing or two about fades from those Asian guitar builders he says he's better than.


I genuinely believe that he would do a version of this with the usual "misaligned printer head" version of a "fade" and think it's genuinely the same thing. Kiesel can hardly pull off most bursts, they need to just drop the fade option, because it's never going to look good.


----------



## cardinal

feraledge said:


> Worth reposting on every page of this thread from here on out.



That's absolutely nuts that a Korean shop can do that finish. 

Looks like longer than 26.5"? Maybe 27" like the other Elite? Or just my imagination...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cardinal said:


> That's absolutely nuts that a Korean shop can do that finish.
> 
> Looks like longer than 26.5"? Maybe 27" like the other Elite? Or just my imagination...



Shit I'm glad I'm not the only one that noticed the scale length. The pickup spacing deeefinitely looks wider.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Shit I'm glad I'm not the only one that noticed the scale length. The pickup spacing deeefinitely looks wider.


I didn't notice, probably because my erection keeps getting in the way.


----------



## Mattykoda

Zado please tell us that sls elite is going to be a production model. If not where is that proto going cause I have money ready.

Also can we rename the thread "Schecter 2018: the year of gas" cause that's all that is happening


----------



## hexfactor

Mattykoda said:


> Zado please tell us that sls elite is going to be a production model. If not where is that proto going cause I have money ready.
> 
> Also can we rename the thread "Schecter 2018: the year of gas" cause that's all that is happening



if you liked that sls youll love the ones i saw, one will make this forum nuts

hows this pic of the soulfire?


----------



## hexfactor

another soulfire with a prototype apocalypse


----------



## cip 123

They still look so utterly cheap. The soulfires, part of it is the knobs honestly for some reason. But the finish for some reason lends itself to looking like a project guitar. Think the binding is adding to that too.

I understand the finish they're going don't get me wrong but these just look badly executed. A step backwards for them IMO.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I like it. Reminds me of a T1000. 

And fuck yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee more Riots.


----------



## Mattykoda

I agree about the soulfire looking cheap, they remind me of kraken guitars that used to be on ebay. They had some weird finish that looked similar. I do dig the pushed back volume placement though. That's always been a big selling point for me with schecter. Inline or behind the bridge and I am a happy man.


----------



## Zado

Mattykoda said:


> Zado please tell us that sls elite is going to be a production model. If not where is that proto going cause I have money ready.
> 
> Also can we rename the thread "Schecter 2018: the year of gas" cause that's all that is happening


I m positive they will


----------



## Zado

Hellraiser custom color
https://www.instagram.com/p/BcYVAKgHZjX/

Soulfire silver
https://www.instagram.com/p/BcYQ0FvnJmu/?taken-by=drum_city_guitar_land_

V






Hellcat
https://www.instagram.com/p/BcYhbrmH9yH/?taken-by=drum_city_guitar_land_


----------



## cip 123

Just checked a basic stiletto custom shop and it's about 5K....not good when I'm trying to leave my job 

Response was super quick though.


----------



## cardinal

cip 123 said:


> Just checked a basic stiletto custom shop and it's about 5K....not good when I'm trying to leave my job
> 
> Response was super quick though.



With whom or how did you get a quote? I haven't had luck with responses.


----------



## Zado

Problem is the Stiletto not being a USA Prod. model, so you must go Masterworks and get a (partially) handmade crafted instrument


----------



## feilong29

Has anyone tried the Schecter AC-AAG or PA-AAG Akio Shimizu sigs? I want one of them so bad!


----------



## Zado

Those are Japan only models, as Schecter JP is a different company from USA Schecter


----------



## Triple-J

https://www.instagram.com/p/BcYQ0FvnJmu/?taken-by=drum_city_guitar_land_

Not 100% on that silvery finish and the name sounds like a Max Cavalera tribute band but the Soulfire has some interesting spec such as the pickups (never heard of Tesla actives before) plus the rear body & heel are contoured and if there's anything that's held me back from buying previous Schecter bolt on models it's their lack of contouring and ugly block heel.


----------



## cip 123

cardinal said:


> With whom or how did you get a quote? I haven't had luck with responses.



Literally just on their page dude! 

http://www.schecterguitars.com/international/custom-shop/masterworks-web-form

It gives you an approximate down the bottom, I hit submit as I wanted to check Masterworks was the way to go, they got back within a day. Less than 24 hours I believe. I wouldn't just spam them with quotes tho, there is quite a handy approximate cost displayed for whatever you pick.




Zado said:


> Problem is the Stiletto not being a USA Prod. model, so you must go Masterworks and get a (partially) handmade crafted instrument



Yea I know, but it'd make an utterly crazy Tech Death guitar right? 7 string, floyd, Fluence.



Triple-J said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BcYQ0FvnJmu/?taken-by=drum_city_guitar_land_
> 
> Not 100% on that silvery finish and the name sounds like a Max Cavalera tribute band but the Soulfire has some interesting spec such as the pickups (never heard of Tesla actives before) plus the rear body & heel are contoured and if there's anything that's held me back from buying previous Schecter bolt on models it's their lack of contouring and ugly block heel.



Hate to break it to you but they've been contouring their bolt ons for a while now  Check out the Banshee bolt ons, a lot of their C6,7,8 have contour bolts. A few more I believe, they only kept it on the damien and the demon.


----------



## hexfactor

cip 123 said:


> Literally just on their page dude!
> 
> http://www.schecterguitars.com/international/custom-shop/masterworks-web-form
> 
> It gives you an approximate down the bottom, I hit submit as I wanted to check Masterworks was the way to go, they got back within a day. Less than 24 hours I believe. I wouldn't just spam them with quotes tho, there is quite a handy approximate cost displayed for whatever you pick.



you would be better off contacting a custom shop dealer for a quote, they will give you a realistic quote on what you would spend rather than the retail price. Not sure who it would be in the UK


----------



## cip 123

I contacted Schecter as I didn't know the UK dealer, they pointed me in the right direction as the only custom shop "dealer" we have is actually a distributer. Though I believe it's actually the one in my city!

They said in the email it would be an approximate and then pointing me to the dealer who would help get things settled, but overall were pretty helpful, I think having an rough price on their page is pretty good, so many companies it's just a total mystery.

Also build time is 4-6 months apparently which is super good for a Custom Shop like theirs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cip 123 said:


> Also build time is 4-6 months apparently which is super good for a Custom Shop like theirs.



If that's true, and they actually CAN nail a guitar under 6 months, then that's shockingly good. Feraledge's ESP custom, which waspretty barebones, took 14 months. Some guys here had Jacksons that took 2 - 3 years.


----------



## hexfactor

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If that's true, and they actually CAN nail a guitar under 6 months, then that's shockingly good. Feraledge's ESP custom, which waspretty barebones, took 14 months. Some guys here had Jacksons that took 2 - 3 years.



keep in mind the sizes of custom shops, Schecter's is relatively large compared to many others. The staff they have currently is killer which gives them a big one up on everyone else.


----------



## cip 123

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If that's true, and they actually CAN nail a guitar under 6 months, then that's shockingly good. Feraledge's ESP custom, which waspretty barebones, took 14 months. Some guys here had Jacksons that took 2 - 3 years.





hexfactor said:


> keep in mind the sizes of custom shops, Schecter's is relatively large compared to many others. The staff they have currently is killer which gives them a big one up on everyone else.



They openly state they use CNC's which speeds things up (I know most companies do but Schecter seem to make it a pretty open fact I can only assume to show it speeds up and adds consistency), plus I don't think their custom shop is that busy. They obviously produce a good deal for dealers, but I don't see many people putting in custom orders for them.

But as Hex stated the team there are killer, they've been doing this since the beginning , I can't remember who their main builders are but I'm sure they've been around.

Probably gonna shoot the UK dealer a message ask for the most barebones thing around.


----------



## Mattykoda

Keeping the tradition alive on behalf of @feraledge


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Feraledge's ESP custom, which waspretty barebones, took 14 months.


Some caveats/clarifications to that, which I've picked up along the way. ESP has a general estimate of 6-8 months to build a guitar. What that means is, once you're through the queue, 6-8 months of build, plus, and I didn't want to believe this, when your guitar gets crated up and put on a shipping container to head over to ESP US before being divvied up to your dealer. At 14 months, from order in to guitar received, the build seemed to be dead on for that 6-8 months timeline. But with the queue and the exceptionally slow shipping, I got just about to 14 months. Other people here have gotten them in quicker turnaround times.
From what I understand, both Schecter and ESP USA seem to have the whole process streamlined in the States. So there's effectively no or minimal queue and no extra delay in shipping, so I think both are 4-6 months, which is awesome. Even better because it seems like everything coming out of both shops is amazing.
Also, if anyone is on the fence about Masterbuilt US Schecters, I had a 1997 USA Horizon Custom built by John Gaudesi, now a Schecter masterbuilder. It was absolutely flawless, completely on par with my MIJ ESP Custom Horizon. I was devastated to have to sell it and would buy it back if the situation arose. I would also not hesitate to go with a US Schecter at all. If John was building that good 20 years ago, I can't even imagine what it's like now.


----------



## feraledge

Mattykoda said:


> Also can we rename the thread "Schecter 2018: the year of gas" cause that's all that is happening


The thread should probably get a title update. To be accurate, maybe something like: "Schecter since 2013: always experimenting, new prototypes daily"
or
"Schecter post-2013: How a baseball bat maker took the guitar industry by storm"


----------



## cip 123

feraledge said:


> I would also not hesitate to go with a US Schecter at all. If John was building that good 20 years ago, I can't even imagine what it's like now.



Can only add to this, I don't know much about my custom shop, it's from axe Palace and has been passed round here a few times I believe. 

But I can only describe it as next level. I've played good guitars, I've played good schecters. I played this against 3 mayones including a masturbuilt, and a JP 16. Again only way to describe it is next level its just above anything I've ever played. Enough of me gushing though, hopefully should have am estimate on a barebones stiletto soon.


----------



## feraledge

2018 stuff is online. That fade SLS Elite ain't bad. 6 string version is $1250


----------



## feraledge

Sun Valley 7 headstock, strongly disagree


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Some guys here had Jacksons that took 2 - 3 years.


They had to study and research how to add the 23th fret.


Anyway yeah, 2018 stuff online. I see many things I love.


And sorry guys, but if there's an headstock that supports 7 strings nicely, thats the traditional headstock


----------



## Zado

Random pics






















































That Spitfire is calling me.


Also, the new site is miles better


----------



## cardinal

Schecter! You do love me! SLS Elite 7 with a Floyd!!!

Sun Valley VII seems meh to me for some reason. Looks off.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Multiscale seven with correct parallel placement and fluence moderns. Nothing else matters.


----------



## dirtool

I WANT IT


----------



## Zhysick

That SVSS 7... I don't like it with the flame top! That guitars deserve a solid neon color!! AND... humbucker in the neck! What's wrong with Schecter? They NEVER do it ALL right, right? LOL

About that Multiscale... I'm waiting for the Hellriser version... I mean... who likes swamp ash? I like meat... I want mahogany body and neck with fluences and multiscale... at least they used the right parallel fret placement... Yes Ibanez, I'm looking at you... 

Waiting for LTD Multiscales now to see who wins.


----------



## Anquished

Oh wow Schecter, well done!


----------



## cardinal

Zhysick said:


> That SVSS 7... I don't like it with the flame top! That guitars deserve a solid neon color!! AND... humbucker in the neck! What's wrong with Schecter? They NEVER do it ALL right, right? LOL
> 
> About that Multiscale... I'm waiting for the Hellriser version... I mean... who likes swamp ash? I like meat... I want mahogany body and neck with fluences and multiscale... at least they used the right parallel fret placement... Yes Ibanez, I'm looking at you...
> 
> Waiting for LTD Multiscales now to see who wins.



The Sun Valley 7 body also looks tiny with the wider neck and longer scale. Very poorly executed IMHO.


----------



## cip 123

Schecter are just trying to kill me


----------



## Triple-J

While there's obviously a few more surprises to come I really love what I'm seeing this year as it's so different to their competitors plus some of the stuff (such as the SVSS3) is like a new take on what they used to do many moons ago.



cip 123 said:


> Hate to break it to you but they've been contouring their bolt ons for a while now  Check out the Banshee bolt ons, a lot of their C6,7,8 have contour bolts. A few more I believe, they only kept it on the damien and the demon.



Don't worry you're not actually breaking anything to me because when I talk about ugly block heels I'm talking about the Damien/Demon/Omen series as last years Damien Elite was pretty nice & well spec'd but the heel was a deal breaker for me.


----------



## cardinal

Man I love those giant heels like they did in the late '90s. That's where they put the sustain!


----------



## feilong29

I've been wanting a 7 string with a single coil in the neck and a tremolo


----------



## Zado

I'm really satisfied for what I've seen so far. The only thing that bugs me is that pretty much all the models I'm interested in are, according to the site (and site pics) Indos, which is a huge deal breaker for me.
Hope this will be momentary cause otherwise I'm expecting the SVSS III models to be priced not far from the Banshee Extreme.


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> I'm really satisfied for what I've seen so far. The only thing that bugs me is that pretty much all the models I'm interested in are, according to the site (and site pics) Indos, which is a huge deal breaker for me.
> Hope this will be momentary cause otherwise I'm expecting the SVSS III models to be priced not far from the Banshee Extreme.



Don't knock the Indo's man, they're seriously good, my C8 deluxe is cost me £300 and easily sits up there with £1000+ guitars in terms of playability. Granted there were some quality issues such as some sketchy pickup routing, but that was first year they had them.


----------



## cardinal

At least from those pics, the quality looks right on. That maple neck is perfectly flat sawn. 

The real thing isn't the factory necessarily, it's the level of QC that they will impose.


----------



## Zado

I'm fine with Indos as long as price is proportionate. And I'm not really expecting the SVSS "MK-1" models to drop the price by 2-300 $/€ cause now they're made in indonesia. Those models are about 800 euros here in Europe, far above what I'm expecting to pay for a MII instrument. That's one of the reasons why I don't play Ibanez nowadays


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> I'm fine with Indos as long as price is proportionate. And I'm not really expecting the SVSS "MK-1" models to drop the price by 2-300 $/€ cause now they're made in indonesia. Those models are about 800 euros here in Europe, far above what I'm expecting to pay for a MII instrument. That's one of the reasons why I don't play Ibanez nowadays


 Real list price usually comes down a bit, we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Zado

No problem with waiting, like i said it might be a transitory thing, in the past even the Hellraiser series was produced in China for a certain period for reasons.


----------



## Mathemagician

Yeah, if the Indo quality wise is worth the price they’re asking I have no problem with that. They’ve had about 15 ears making mid-tier instruments for everyone under the sun. It’s more about Schecters own QC requirements on a factory.


----------



## hexfactor

Zado said:


> I'm fine with Indos as long as price is proportionate. And I'm not really expecting the SVSS "MK-1" models to drop the price by 2-300 $/€ cause now they're made in indonesia. Those models are about 800 euros here in Europe, far above what I'm expecting to pay for a MII instrument. That's one of the reasons why I don't play Ibanez nowadays



as far as i know they were always indo


----------



## Triple-J

More retro goodness in new finishes.


----------



## Zado

They both are badass


----------



## rami80

Anyone noticed that the Loomis sig is not on the site anymore, neither is he on the artist roster


----------



## Zhysick

cardinal said:


> The Sun Valley 7 body also looks tiny with the wider neck and longer scale. Very poorly executed IMHO.



Actually I like that. I hate when they "oversize" the body to compensate for a bigger neck. I like how the Jackson COW 6 and 7 have the same sized body and hate how Gibson oversize the SG body for the Baritone for example... The smaller the body the better (probably because I am not that tall lol)


----------



## dshea19

rami80 said:


> Anyone noticed that the Loomis sig is not on the site anymore, neither is he on the artist roster


I just looked at his Instagram and he tagged Schecter in a post just 5 days ago. So, they are either updating or something huge happened very recently.


----------



## curlyvice

rami80 said:


> Anyone noticed that the Loomis sig is not on the site anymore, neither is he on the artist roster



http://www.schecterguitars.com/news/3938-km-7-usa-sneak-peak

This was posted today so I think it's safe to assume he's still with them.

EDIT: All the Merrow sigs still appear on the website in the "Extended Range" category rather than "Artist Models".


----------



## hexfactor

rami80 said:


> Anyone noticed that the Loomis sig is not on the site anymore, neither is he on the artist roster


As far as I know Jeff has been a busy man so he has not had a chance to visit Schecter


----------



## Triple-J

Bar the Cygnus 6 & 7 all the Loomis sigs are now in the vault section of the site which means he's down to one sig now or there's a new version of the JL6 & JL7 due to be announced at NAMM but wasn't he supposed to be getting a USA version of his sig anyway?


----------



## Gravy Train

Triple-J said:


> Bar the Cygnus 6 & 7 all the Loomis sigs are now in the vault section of the site which means he's down to one sig now or there's a new version of the JL6 & JL7 due to be announced at NAMM but wasn't he supposed to be getting a USA version of his sig anyway?



I just checked the Extended Range section of the Scehcter website, and the Cygnus 7 and JL7 FR + hard-tail are in there?


----------



## Masoo2

The SLS Elites are _really_ calling my name. I haven't had this strong of actual GAS in quite a while.

Main problem: if I get a 6 and 7, which finish do I get on each? Antique trem 6 + black hardtail 7 or black hardtail 6 + antique hardtail 7


----------



## feraledge

dshea19 said:


> I just looked at his Instagram and he tagged Schecter in a post just 5 days ago. So, they are either updating or something huge happened very recently.


He's just getting off a big tour, so probably just now getting caught up to see Kirk's Strictly 7 sig and immediately jumping ship to the winning team. Like anyone would logically do.
Anyone want to donate to my Schecter Guitars Research Research Fund so I can field test this bad boy, really take one for the team?


----------



## Zado

I honestly hope the Loomis model will stay, it'd be crazy to dismiss one of the best selling models they have.



Zhysick said:


> Actually I like that. I hate when they "oversize" the body to compensate for a bigger neck. I like how the Jackson COW 6 and 7 have the same sized body and hate how Gibson oversize the SG body for the Baritone for example... The smaller the body the better (probably because I am not that tall lol)


This. Oversized bodies may work for certain models, but this is not Svss case imho


----------



## Triple-J

Gravy Train said:


> I just checked the Extended Range section of the Scehcter website, and the Cygnus 7 and JL7 FR + hard-tail are in there?



I spotted the Cygnus in the extended range section too but it's not in the artist section or anywhere else on the site funny thing about the JL-7FR/HT is that it's in the extended range section but it's also in the vault too so somethings definitely going on.


----------



## Zado

Confirmed that he has left the boat. Too bad, he was a huge artist in their roster


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> Confirmed that he has left the boat. Too bad, he was a huge artist in their roster



Where's the confirmation? Just curious


----------



## Triple-J

Seriously?! Well I guess playing for Arch Enemy must have raised his profile curious to see who he'll go to though.


----------



## cip 123

Triple-J said:


> Seriously?! Well I guess playing for Arch Enemy must have raised his profile curious to see who he'll go to though.



I know he hangs with Amott obviously, for the love of god don't let it be Dean.


----------



## lewis

going to guess either Ibanez or Jackson.

Maybe ESP will swoop in there? didnt see this coming though.


----------



## Zado

cip 123 said:


> Where's the confirmation? Just curious


There's a facebook group in touch with some guys at Schecter, and one of them somehow confirmed the blondie has left. I guess he'll go ESP or Ibanez, it wound't be super smart to join an unknown brand


----------



## cip 123

While I liked him with Schecter it'll be fun to see a new Loomis model, I don't doubt he won't be offered a sig from one of the large companies.


----------



## mnemonic

feraledge said:


> Sun Valley 7 headstock, strongly disagree



Holy shit this is so close to perfect for me you don't even know. 

All it needs is a solid color, preferably in some fuck-off 80's pastel. 

I can get how people wouldn't like the proportions, the longer scale and 24 frets makes the body look little, but not enough to throw me. I also like how the Nuno sig looks, partially because of the small body.


----------



## feraledge

cip 123 said:


> I know he hangs with Amott obviously, for the love of god don't let it be Dean.


For real. C'mon ESP!
As soon as someone sees a black JL 7 pop up in the clearance section (when they put it back up), please let me know.


----------



## Mad-Max

Jeff left Schecter!? NO!!!

Man, that kinda bums me out honestly. Hard to imagine him playing anything else. Must've felt like a change was in order I suppose.


----------



## cip 123

feraledge said:


> For real. C'mon ESP!
> As soon as someone sees a black JL 7 pop up in the clearance section (when they put it back up), please let me know.



Whenever an artist leaves I look at who they kinda hang out with as the best guess cause they probably play each other guitars on tour and such. Hoping it's not Kiesel either as I know he's been doing stuff for Jason Becker's new album.


----------



## Zado

cip 123 said:


> Hoping it's not Kiesel either as I know he's been doing stuff for Jason Becker's new album.


Dear Lord please no.


Anyway yeah, that was quite shoking, I felt the same when Andre Olbrich left ESP.


----------



## dshea19

Whatever the case, it must have happened very recently. I don't see anyone tagging a company in their posts if they know they are leaving. This is curious.


----------



## cardinal

Hope Loomis went with Charvel! Because we need more Charvel 7 strings. 

But man those SLS Elites are killer. The fanned fret is great looking too.


----------



## manu80

hence the difficulty to get some cygnus in Europe...
Dean seems a bit logical, but jackson? way to go !


----------



## cip 123

manu80 said:


> hence the difficulty to get some cygnus in Europe...
> Dean seems a bit logical, but jackson? way to go !


Quite a few UK shops who ship it within the EU I believe.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ESP or Dean makes sense. ESP has been grabbing people left and right. Dean because Michael Amott.


----------



## Triple-J

Just noticed that prices on some of the models have begun to appear and the SVSS-III 7 string is $799 which is a similar pricepoint to the original SVSS series btw can someone please explain to me why there's a SVSS an SVSS-III but not an SVSS-II?


----------



## Mathemagician

I feel like Dean is the obvious choice. Most likely to do a weird shape/etc. not stating a preferance for them, he could easily land ESP for example.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Triple-J said:


> Just noticed that prices on some of the models have begun to appear and the SVSS-III 7 string is $799 which is a similar pricepoint to the original SVSS series btw can someone please explain to me why there's a SVSS an SVSS-III but not an SVSS-II?



Makes me wonder if the Tele they teased is the II, and that wasn't added to the site yet?


----------



## Church2224

My 7 String Sunset 24!


----------



## cip 123

Looks sick I know it'll be a beast! Whats the specs?


----------



## Church2224

It is a USA Sunset with 24 frets, 7 String with a 7 inline headstock, finish is Grasshopper Green Burst, gold hardware, Schecter apocalypse pickups, Floyd Rose, Black painted headstock.


----------



## cardinal

Church2224 said:


> It is a USA Sunset with 24 frets, 7 String with a 7 inline headstock, finish is Grasshopper Green Burst, gold hardware, Schecter apocalypse pickups, Floyd Rose, Black painted headstock.



Cool; what scale(s) do they offer? Or is this a total custom Masterwork?


----------



## Church2224

cardinal said:


> Cool; what scale(s) do they offer? Or is this a total custom Masterwork?



This is a new USA Production model. This model will be a 25.5 inch scale, 24 fret model.


----------



## cardinal

Church2224 said:


> This is a new USA Production model. This model will be a 25.5 inch scale, 24 fret model.



Yesssss for the 25.5 scale. I could live with 24 frets.


----------



## Church2224

cardinal said:


> Yesssss for the 25.5 scale. I could live with 24 frets.



Yeah I am glad they are doing more 24 fret USA Models.

I am not allowed to say anything specific but 2018 will be a great year for Schecter. Some great stuff is coming!


----------



## diagrammatiks

Triple-J said:


> Just noticed that prices on some of the models have begun to appear and the SVSS-III 7 string is $799 which is a similar pricepoint to the original SVSS series btw can someone please explain to me why there's a SVSS an SVSS-III but not an SVSS-II?



that seems like an insane price for a guitar with those options.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Triple-J said:


> Just noticed that prices on some of the models have begun to appear and the SVSS-III 7 string is $799 which is a similar pricepoint to the original SVSS series btw can someone please explain to me why there's a SVSS an SVSS-III but not an SVSS-II?



that seems like an insane price for a guitar with those options.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Triple-J said:


> Just noticed that prices on some of the models have begun to appear and the SVSS-III 7 string is $799 which is a similar pricepoint to the original SVSS series btw can someone please explain to me why there's a SVSS an SVSS-III but not an SVSS-II?



that seems like an insane price for a guitar with those options.


----------



## Mattykoda

"Schecter 2018: Fades & Fishmans" haha but damn Schecter is going to hurt my wallet, current wish list is:
C-7 SLS Elite antique fade burst - Once GC has them available this will be first. 
C-1 SLS Elite black faded burst
PT Apocalypse 
SVSS III 6 team blue and purple
C-7 Multiscale SLS elite
and we haven't even see the new KM's yet if they get released this year plus where's the damn green PT.

Also its really unfortunate to hear about jeff. I loved my JL-7 and for a while was my go to 7. If they disco them I'll probably end up snagging one but hopefully it was a a peaceful exit everything works out for him.


----------



## Triple-J

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Makes me wonder if the Tele they teased is the II, and that wasn't added to the site yet?



I remember Schecter's facebook mentioning an non Floyd SVSS too so that or the Tele could be the SVSS-II either way the lineups definitely not complete.


----------



## hexfactor

SVSS III because it has 3 pickups, that's all


----------



## manu80

sorry if I'm a bit lost here, but the SS schecter with the gradient burst on the previous page is a USA custom or a regular model ?


----------



## Zado

manu80 said:


> sorry if I'm a bit lost here, but the SS schecter with the gradient burst on the previous page is a USA custom or a regular model ?


No USA posted recently


----------



## feraledge

manu80 said:


> sorry if I'm a bit lost here, but the SS schecter with the gradient burst on the previous page is a USA custom or a regular model ?





Zado said:


> No USA posted recently



Isn't he talking about this one? SLS Elite, made in Korea and 2018 production model. 





Maybe I'm missing something, but this one is definitely catching the most attention of any gradient. Rightfully so.


----------



## Zado

I still want my Spitfire.


----------



## Mathemagician

Why the soapbar pickups though? They’re so unattractive. Like giant plastic bricks.


----------



## feraledge

Mathemagician said:


> Why the soapbar pickups though? They’re so unattractive. Like giant plastic bricks.


They didn't go that route on the 6s and didn't have to on the 7s. Who knows. They also accidentally forgot to put the maple fretboards on.


----------



## diagrammatiks

it's so you can easily drop in tosin sigs.


----------



## Mattykoda

Honestly I can look past the soapbar with ease because they went fishmans and not emgs. For me it's something new to try and even more appealing. Schecter really tries new things ever year and while they could have gone with their custom shop pickups they did something new and spotted the trend with fishmans. I don't doubt this will be a high selling model that we will some variations of in the future. Especially with DCGL maybe doing some limited models, hell if there was enough interest it could probably happen.


----------



## sezna

I feel like they're living up to their name "guitar research". They really push the envelope on production guitars every year. My only gripes this time are that a lot of models don't have a lot of color options, and that they did a fanned 7 but not a fanned 8.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

People had mentioned Loomis going to ESP in the ESP thread although that could just be people speculating...


----------



## feraledge

Dineley said:


> People had mentioned Loomis going to ESP in the ESP thread although that could just be people speculating...


That's just a high probability in the SSO universe. Nothing backs it up other than some hopes of speculation mixed with fantasy. 
Some people have Fantasy Football as a hobby, we have Fantasy Endorsements. Nothing nerdy or crazy about that, right?


----------



## cip 123

feraledge said:


> They didn't go that route on the 6s and didn't have to on the 7s. Who knows. They also accidentally forgot to put the maple fretboards on.



They may be at the mercy of Fishman. Who knows the production process there, soapbars might be easier to mass produce, which will be needed given the amount Schecter churn out. 

Personally now that more companies offer soapbar's I don't mind them, it's not like it used to be where you could only get EMGS, now it's Duncan, BKP, Fishman pretty much everyone but Dimarzio who are still stuck in the mid 2000's in terms of development.
I have a little soft spot for soapbars as on some guitars they look pretty sweet imo.



Church2224 said:


> Yeah I am glad they are doing more 24 fret USA Models.
> 
> I am not allowed to say anything specific but 2018 will be a great year for Schecter. Some great stuff is coming!



Can I ask Church, do you work for Schecter? Just wanting to clear it up as I wasn't quite sure


----------



## sezna

Dineley said:


> People had mentioned Loomis going to ESP in the ESP thread although that could just be people speculating...


well the loomis sig is still on their website. I just tried to go find it but their site seems to have gone down, so...I'll try to confirm this later.

edit: well, loomis is not on this page...


----------



## feraledge

sezna said:


> well the loomis sig is still on their website. I just tried to go find it but their site seems to have gone down, so...I'll try to confirm this later.
> 
> edit: well, loomis is not on this page...


I don't know what's going on with their page right now, but today the JL7 has a price and buy now option. Yesterday it did not and you had to search for it.


----------



## Church2224

cip 123 said:


> They may be at the mercy of Fishman. Who knows the production process there, soapbars might be easier to mass produce, which will be needed given the amount Schecter churn out.
> 
> Personally now that more companies offer soapbar's I don't mind them, it's not like it used to be where you could only get EMGS, now it's Duncan, BKP, Fishman pretty much everyone but Dimarzio who are still stuck in the mid 2000's in terms of development.
> I have a little soft spot for soapbars as on some guitars they look pretty sweet imo.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask Church, do you work for Schecter? Just wanting to clear it up as I wasn't quite sure



I wish! I just have become acquainted with Michael the President and John the Custom Shop Manager there over the past few years. They are really awesome people who have built some great gear for me. Michael often takes pics of my guitars while in the production stage as progress pics. There are just extremely good guys who have treated me very well over the past few years and I am very fortunate.


----------



## Triple-J

feraledge said:


> I don't know what's going on with their page right now, but today the JL7 has a price and buy now option. Yesterday it did not and you had to search for it.



In regard to the Loomis I'm not sure it means anything as they had prices on all the new stuff briefly last night that have all disappeared now plus I tried looking at basses and there's a lot of broken links/links with no pics just spec so it's clear they haven't finished updating yet.


----------



## Church2224

Yeah the site is a mess right now. Also they only have a few artists listed, like not many artists at all listed.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wait, so the hearsay about Jeff Loomis ended up not being true? I thought someone "close" to Loomis/Schecter said he was gone?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm surprised at how low output the Brimstones are.


----------



## Triple-J

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wait, so the hearsay about Jeff Loomis ended up not being true? I thought someone "close" to Loomis/Schecter said he was gone?



Apart from Zado's mention of a facebook group and the fact that Loomis' no longer listed on the artist roster & his sigs are in both the ERG section and the vault section of the site there's still no word from Loomis or Schecter yet but if you look at his Instagram/Facebook people are asking so I guess he's got to clear things up soon.


----------



## hexfactor

I hate to think of it but I remembered from a conversation I had with a guy from Randall/US Music about a big signing on their camp that they could not announce until namm, maybe Jeff Loomis?


----------



## dshea19

hexfactor said:


> I hate to think of it but I remembered from a conversation I had with a guy from Randall/US Music about a big signing on their camp that they could not announce until namm, maybe Jeff Loomis?


Not sure Washburn is even alive anymore, or at least alive enough to launch a new signature line.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

hexfactor said:


> I hate to think of it but I remembered from a conversation I had with a guy from Randall/US Music about a big signing on their camp that they could not announce until namm, maybe Jeff Loomis?



Baaaaad move for Loomis, since USMC is in suuuch a bad place right. So I highly doubt it. 

Literally the biggest artist they have right now is Michael Sweet.


----------



## cardinal

Nuno is way bigger than Michael Sweet!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cardinal said:


> Nuno is way bigger than Michael Sweet!



Whoops.  For some reason Michael Sweet came to mind first.


----------



## hexfactor

I honestly doubt he has left, he is so close to a lot of the guys at schecter and pretty much lives in the schecter booth during namm. They have been trying to revamp his sigs like synyster gates and Keith Merrow have but he has not had much time to pay schecter a visit, arch enemy keeps him very busy


----------



## Church2224

hexfactor said:


> I honestly doubt he has left, he is so close to a lot of the guys at schecter and pretty much lives in the schecter booth during namm. They have been trying to revamp his sigs like synyster gates and Keith Merrow have but he has not had much time to pay schecter a visit, arch enemy keeps him very busy



Very true. This could all be hearsay as there has been no official announcement from him or Schecter, plus he has been tagging them online recently. This could all be speculation due to the website not being up to par just yet and online rumors.


----------



## wannabguitarist

@Church2224 anyway we could see your collection of USA Schecters?


----------



## Church2224

wannabguitarist said:


> @Church2224 anyway we could see your collection of USA Schecters?



Of course. Once the Holidays get here and I have free time I am going to take some pics of them.


----------



## hexfactor

Church2224 said:


> Very true. This could all be hearsay as there has been no official announcement from him or Schecter, plus he has been tagging them online recently. This could all be speculation due to the website not being up to par just yet and online rumors.



In the it will be more a case of updating his artist profile on the page, new pictures with a new sig Is probably closer to what is going on than the other theories. Just my educated guess based on what I know. I am sure the km7 mkiii influenced him a bit. Personally I wonder more if he will stick with Duncan or move to fishman or something else entirely.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm surprised at how low output the Brimstones are.



Imho they're not low output, they just have enough breath and articulation that they appear so. I like Schecter pups cause they're not uber compressed under gain unlike many competitors out there.


----------



## prlgmnr

It's time to connect the dots, people.

_Loomis_ missing from the *Schecter* artist roster.

_Tosin_ seemingly leaving *Ibanez*, confirmed by _Keith Merrow_ on *Instagram*.

_Ola_ starting to ship *S*_ola_*r* guitars.

_Dave Friedman_ claiming that *Marshall* are ceasing all production of amps in the UK, while at the same time rumours abound that *Boutique Amp Distribution* is going to move manufacturing to Mexico.


----------



## Zado

....they are all going to leave for Veracruz?


----------



## hexfactor

Zado said:


> ....they are all going to leave for Veracruz?



I would say that Puerto Vallarta is a more likely candidate, prettier women and a large expat population


----------



## Zado

hexfactor said:


> I would say that Puerto Vallarta is a more likely candidate, prettier women and a large expat population


Still I'm thinkin about them dancing the Lilongo


----------



## Mattykoda

Damn


----------



## dirtool

it that the sls elite have a thinner body than the km-7?


----------



## HeadofaHessian

Did i miss something or is Jeff Loomis not with Schecter anymore? His sig guitar isn't on the site anymore and he's not on the artist roster.


----------



## TedintheShed

Safe to say that for 2018 Schecter is bringing it.


----------



## Zado

HeadofaHessian said:


> Did i miss something or is Jeff Loomis not with Schecter anymore? His sig guitar isn't on the site anymore and he's not on the artist roster.


We're waiting for news about as well. Some are saying he's quit guitar playing and is gone playing maracas in Veracruz.


----------



## cardinal

Zado said:


> We're waiting for news about as well. Some are saying he's quit guitar playing and is gone playing maracas in Veracruz.



I would play his sig maracas as long as they have a Floyd and no gothic cross inlay.


----------



## Zado

cardinal said:


> I would play his sig maracas as long as they have a Floyd and no gothic cross inlay.


His maracas have Palm Tree Cross inlays, hope you're fine with those


----------



## dshea19

I am really hoping for a hardtail SVSS.


----------



## Mad-Max

My theory is, that the website hasn't quite updated yet, and they're probably gonna do a revamp of his sig come 2018, and give him a USA custom shop guitar like they did for Keith Merrow. Jeff has been with the company for damn near close to 15 years. Surely he deserves something. He's a master at his craft. 

That said, you guys seeing his sig in the vault are probably looking at the models that previously had the EMG 57/66 models because the logo decal appears to be very small in comparison to his current sigs with the duncans that literally spell "Seymour Duncan". His models are still in the ranges. You just have to dig for them. 

I would wait until the website is updated and until NAMM 2018 before claiming he's left. Hopefully not. It would be really hard to picture him without his signature Schecter. That's been HIS guitar for so long and he has a great relationship with the company. I think he's either in the process of resigning his contract because maybe it ended, and will also be in the process of coming out with some more revamped models. 

Though, if he did leave for ESP, that wouldn't be the worst move he could make. Even Jackson wouldn't be awful, since he'd be along side guys like David Davidson, Marty Friedman, and his old band mate and guitar shredder pal Chris Broderick.


----------



## Zado

I thought about a surprise they could make in the future, with a total badass USA/DS new signature and stuff. That's quite schecter style.


----------



## HeadofaHessian

Those apocalypse basses are awesome looking!


----------



## Smoked Porter

I'm wondering if the SVSS they've been making the last couple years are gonna be continued to produced in Korea, unlike the new Indonesian SVSS III. Website still shows Korea, but I'm not sure if it's just something that hasn't been updated yet. My older Stiletto Custom-5 is MIK, but the website now shows it as Indo. I don't really pay attention to basses though, so that could've happened awhile ago for all I know.


----------



## cip 123

Smoked Porter said:


> I'm wondering if the SVSS they've been making the last couple years are gonna be continued to produced in Korea, unlike the new Indonesian SVSS III. Website still shows Korea, but I'm not sure if it's just something that hasn't been updated yet. My older Stiletto Custom-5 is MIK, but the website now shows it as Indo. I don't really pay attention to basses though, so that could've happened awhile ago for all I know.



Schecter seem pretty on top of their QC, as stuff is still shipped to the US for final checks, so I'm sure they've made sure the Indo guys can handle it.

I think it's more Guitar players that need to look at themselves. We all sit round here going MIA/MIJ is best when the MIK stuff is creeping up real close/on par. If Schecter think the MII stuff can sit with MIK then more power to them, it can only mean they can add more to their lines. Schecter don't seem to be going to MII and offering less, if they can they'll probably add more. Let's not forget this MII factory (if it's the one I'm thinking of) is owned by the same people that own the WMI Korean factory Schecter use. We can sit here and go of MII is lesser than MIK. Same people, Same companies, Same work. Same price, sometimes cheaper for us.

I feel a lot of people are scared of far eastern stuff but when you have a company like Schecter backing them, there really shouldn't be. Not only do they stand by their products lots of shops have return policies should something go really wrong. The power really is in the consumers hands nowadays.


----------



## Smoked Porter

cip 123 said:


> Schecter seem pretty on top of their QC, as stuff is still shipped to the US for final checks, so I'm sure they've made sure the Indo guys can handle it.
> 
> I think it's more Guitar players that need to look at themselves. We all sit round here going MIA/MIJ is best when the MIK stuff is creeping up real close/on par. If Schecter think the MII stuff can sit with MIK then more power to them, it can only mean they can add more to their lines. Schecter don't seem to be going to MII and offering less, if they can they'll probably add more. Let's not forget this MII factory (if it's the one I'm thinking of) is owned by the same people that own the WMI Korean factory Schecter use. We can sit here and go of MII is lesser than MIK. Same people, Same companies, Same work. Same price, sometimes cheaper for us.
> 
> I feel a lot of people are scared of far eastern stuff but when you have a company like Schecter backing them, there really shouldn't be. Not only do they stand by their products lots of shops have return policies should something go really wrong. The power really is in the consumers hands nowadays.



I knew somebody was gonna make a post along these lines 

I'm not scared off, just cautiously optimistic, whereas with the usual WMI Korean stuff I'm always buying with confidence. I'm pretty sure I trust Schecter to stay on top of their QC, especially with their output the last few years, but I'm still cautious/hesitant to buy anything Indo until some more reports/NGDs come in for the newer stuff, especially in the $800-$1k range.

Sure, guitars can be returned, but it's a pain in the ass, and not something I want to be that worried about when ordering something. I've had nothing but good experiences with Korean (SE, Schecter, LTD) guitars, while Indos have been a mixed bag. The two Sterlings I've owned were very nice, but Ibanez Iron Labels and their other Indo models have been not so great too many times where I played them, or at least not worth the price tag. I'm hoping it's the former with Schecter, but until I see more, I don't want to get too hyped.


----------



## cip 123

Oh it wasn't really a personal retort more just a sort of expansion 

Also Everyone has had problems with Iron Labels, Ibanez have just gone down hill. I have stated and will continue to state till I see someone else buy one, my indo Schecter C8 Deluxe was one of the best playing guitars I've had.


----------



## Smoked Porter

cip 123 said:


> Oh it wasn't really a personal retort more just a sort of expansion
> 
> Also *Everyone has had problems with Iron Labels, Ibanez have just gone down hill.* I have stated and will continue to state till I see someone else buy one, my indo Schecter C8 Deluxe was one of the best playing guitars I've had.



The emphasized bit is what makes me slightly cautious. Lol. At one point Ibanez was one of the consistently best bangs for the buck in mid to high mid-level guitars, now Schecter is. It probably won't happen, but I don't wanna see them go down a bad similar path.

I had a similar experience with my Indo JP70. I would've put it up against any of my pricier guitars once some Dimarzios were in it, and wish I hadn't sold it. Same with the JP100D.


----------



## Vyn

cip 123 said:


> Oh it wasn't really a personal retort more just a sort of expansion
> 
> Also Everyone has had problems with Iron Labels, Ibanez have just gone down hill. I have stated and will continue to state till I see someone else buy one, my indo Schecter C8 Deluxe was one of the best playing guitars I've had.



Iron Label was an excellent example of a well intended company direction being poorly executed. 7s, 8s and ERGS were gaining in popularity so time to add more production models. The problem is, most of them are black guitars or cheap 'figured' tops (anyone after a finish like that is pretty much always going to go custom anyway) that were released at a high price point (for what they were). This assumption that metal/djent/gear nerds/whatever are only after highly exotic finishes or minimalist looking guitars is complete crap. Heck if the Iron Label line had a bright pink RG7 it would have sold more than the current designs.

/rant. Apologies, the Iron Label line really grinds the gears.


----------



## sezna

just gonna drop in here and say i played an rg7pcmltd (ibanez premium) at Sam ash today and cut my finger on a fret end, and then played an MII schecter with a floyd special for an hour...


----------



## cip 123

Smoked Porter said:


> The emphasized bit is what makes me slightly cautious. Lol. At one point Ibanez was one of the consistently best bangs for the buck in mid to high mid-level guitars, now Schecter is. It probably won't happen, but I don't wanna see them go down a bad similar path.
> 
> I had a similar experience with my Indo JP70. I would've put it up against any of my pricier guitars once some Dimarzios were in it, and wish I hadn't sold it. Same with the JP100D.



Ibanez in my experience have always had trouble with their indo series, the iron labels weren't the first ones there remember. I had an s470 ferrari red, first proper guitar. Bad frets, broken nut lock on the first day. I was bummed hard.

Iron label just saw a drastic drop in quality a d ibanez don't put in the QC schecter do. Also I'm not sure which factory ibanez use but I don't believe it's the wmi one as I believe that's a new one, or at least new acquisition for that company.


----------



## cip 123

Smoked Porter said:


> The emphasized bit is what makes me slightly cautious. Lol. At one point Ibanez was one of the consistently best bangs for the buck in mid to high mid-level guitars, now Schecter is. It probably won't happen, but I don't wanna see them go down a bad similar path.
> 
> I had a similar experience with my Indo JP70. I would've put it up against any of my pricier guitars once some Dimarzios were in it, and wish I hadn't sold it. Same with the JP100D.



Ibanez in my experience have always had trouble with their indo series, the iron labels weren't the first ones there remember. I had an s470 ferrari red, first proper guitar. Bad frets, broken nut lock on the first day. I was bummed hard.

Iron label just saw a drastic drop in quality a d ibanez don't put in the QC schecter do. Also I'm not sure which factory ibanez use but I don't believe it's the wmi one as I believe that's a new one, or at least new acquisition for that company.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Doesn't Ibanez use their own factories? 

I've always wanted to try an MiC Ibanez. Their Chinese-made guitars like the Artist series are supposedly made to a higher standard.


----------



## Mattykoda




----------



## Church2224

More pics of my Sunset 24s! 

Those rear contours are almost perfect.


----------



## Zado

Do you know if the'll ever make US prod. guitars with solid finish? I love figured tops, but sometimes you just need a gloss black LP custom style SOlo....


----------



## cardinal

Zado said:


> Do you know if the'll ever make US prod. guitars with solid finish? I love figured tops, but sometimes you just need a gloss black LP custom style SOlo....



Yeah, I'm not so much into figured tops anymore. Some type of natural ash/mahogany or a nice white or black guitar is what I tend to prefer now.


----------



## Sogradde

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've always wanted to try an MiC Ibanez. Their Chinese-made guitars like the Artist series are supposedly made to a higher standard.


Sorry for chiming in on the OT but: My band's bassist owns some sort of Ibanez ART model which was made in China and cost somewhere around 200-300 bucks. Cheap electronics aside, it's miles ahead of most Iron Labels I've tried so far.

Honestly, with all the really good options provided by Schecter, Agile and other builders, Ibanez has to radically change to keep up.


----------



## Triple-J

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bclk5AWHHUc/?taken-by=drum_city_guitar_land_

Looks like the OG Banshee might be back for 2018 but with Fishman pickups instead of EMG's.


----------



## sezna

This might be unnecessary in this thread, but I need to vent it.

I spent a lot of money on a Mayones. I have played guitar for many years, and I know enough to appreciate nice guitars. I set it up and played it for a while (few years?) and it felt good. I used to have a Schecter Omen 7, and it was junk. I also had an Omen 8, a Hellraiser, a Blackjack SLS, and a C-1 FR, and they all felt bad. The Mayones blew them out of the water, understandably. 

Now, fast forward to yesterday. I was at Sam Ash playing some guitars and the new Schecters _blew me away. _I loved the KM7 more than the Mayones I have, I loved the Floyd Special setups they had on their guitars. The Apocalypses and Banshees felt so good. The difference between the KM7 and my Mayones was....small. This made me feel weird. See my signature to see what I did in response. 

Schecter's quality in recent years is really, really good, and I think I'm gonna end up pissing off a bunch of people by selling my Mayones for a KM7.


----------



## Zado

Triple-J said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bclk5AWHHUc/?taken-by=drum_city_guitar_land_
> 
> Looks like the OG Banshee might be back for 2018 but with Fishman pickups instead of EMG's.


I remember seein some restyled protos with the pickguard. Kinda liked em


sezna said:


> This might be unnecessary in this thread, but I need to vent it.
> 
> I spent a lot of money on a Mayones. I have played guitar for many years, and I know enough to appreciate nice guitars. I set it up and played it for a while (few years?) and it felt good. I used to have a Schecter Omen 7, and it was junk. I also had an Omen 8, a Hellraiser, a Blackjack SLS, and a C-1 FR, and they all felt bad. The Mayones blew them out of the water, understandably.
> 
> Now, fast forward to yesterday. I was at Sam Ash playing some guitars and the new Schecters _blew me away. _I loved the KM7 more than the Mayones I have, I loved the Floyd Special setups they had on their guitars. The Apocalypses and Banshees felt so good. The difference between the KM7 and my Mayones was....small. This made me feel weird. See my signature to see what I did in response.
> 
> Schecter's quality in recent years is really, really good, and I think I'm gonna end up pissing off a bunch of people by selling my Mayones for a KM7.


Well that's quite flattering considering that Mayo is one of the most desiderable instruments out there


----------



## cardinal

I've played only the Korean-built Schecter, but they have been very nice. I played a KM7FR back to back with a Majesty 7 and would have picked the KM7 if I were going to buy one. Not that the Majesty was inferior, I just preferred the feel and Floyd of the KM. And a old Korean C7FR has found its way as my #2 behind my custom Charvel because it really is just that good. Great fretwork, great sustain.


----------



## sezna

Zado said:


> I remember seein some restyled protos with the pickguard. Kinda liked em
> Well that's quite flattering considering that Mayo is one of the most desiderable instruments out there


that’s my point!! the mayo does NOT feel $2k better than the km7


----------



## Church2224

cardinal said:


> Yeah, I'm not so much into figured tops anymore. Some type of natural ash/mahogany or a nice white or black guitar is what I tend to prefer now.





Zado said:


> Do you know if the'll ever make US prod. guitars with solid finish? I love figured tops, but sometimes you just need a gloss black LP custom style SOlo....



Yes absolutely. Alder Bodies and solid finishes are standard, in fact both of these have alder bodies. Mine just have flame tops because I try to copy my baby as much as I can...


----------



## HeadofaHessian

I ended up ordering one of the C-4 EX Apocalypse bass's from Sweetwater. The specs were exactly what I was looking for and I just couldn't resist!


----------



## Zado

Then I hope they'll update the configurator!


----------



## diagrammatiks

sezna said:


> This might be unnecessary in this thread, but I need to vent it.
> 
> I spent a lot of money on a Mayones. I have played guitar for many years, and I know enough to appreciate nice guitars. I set it up and played it for a while (few years?) and it felt good. I used to have a Schecter Omen 7, and it was junk. I also had an Omen 8, a Hellraiser, a Blackjack SLS, and a C-1 FR, and they all felt bad. The Mayones blew them out of the water, understandably.
> 
> Now, fast forward to yesterday. I was at Sam Ash playing some guitars and the new Schecters _blew me away. _I loved the KM7 more than the Mayones I have, I loved the Floyd Special setups they had on their guitars. The Apocalypses and Banshees felt so good. The difference between the KM7 and my Mayones was....small. This made me feel weird. See my signature to see what I did in response.
> 
> Schecter's quality in recent years is really, really good, and I think I'm gonna end up pissing off a bunch of people by selling my Mayones for a KM7.



i dunno if i'd go that far. I played all the guitars you mentioned. The KM7 MkII is one of my favorite body styles. I'd be perfectly happy with that guitar. 

But...the WMI's are still not as good as a Regius. The Regius isn't 2k better but above 1500 you really get very little back for every additional dollar you spend.


----------



## sezna

diagrammatiks said:


> i dunno if i'd go that far. I played all the guitars you mentioned. The KM7 MkII is one of my favorite body styles. I'd be perfectly happy with that guitar.
> 
> But...the WMI's are still not as good as a Regius. The Regius isn't 2k better but above 1500 you really get very little back for every additional dollar you spend.




I think a lot of subjectivity comes into play here. The Regius has obvious craftsmanship in it, but for me, there is sort of a limit to how good a hardtail seven can feel as far as playing goes. The lack of comfortable shape is also a factor.

In my current financial situation, I don’t like paying that extra $2k for fancy binding and hand carved necks. Just me.

Also, either the quality of WMI has increased or Schecter busts their balls or something, but the modern Korean guitars really feel noticeably better than those just ten years ago. The quality difference that used to exist from production to boutique is shrinking as manufacturing tolerances decrease, and I for one welcome our new WMI overlords.


----------



## Zado

It's also a matter of sound conditions. I know it sounds old-farty, but under loads of gain the sound differences between a 3k guitar and a 1k with proper hardware tend to become minimal, and in the end it's mostly about fancy woods and playability. 
And nowadays it's quite hard to find a 1k guitars that won't play very good.


----------



## diagrammatiks

sezna said:


> I think a lot of subjectivity comes into play here. The Regius has obvious craftsmanship in it, but for me, there is sort of a limit to how good a hardtail seven can feel as far as playing goes. The lack of comfortable shape is also a factor.
> 
> In my current financial situation, I don’t like paying that extra $2k for fancy binding and hand carved necks. Just me.
> 
> Also, either the quality of WMI has increased or Schecter busts their balls or something, but the modern Korean guitars really feel noticeably better than those just ten years ago. The quality difference that used to exist from production to boutique is shrinking as manufacturing tolerances decrease, and I for one welcome our new WMI overlords.



10 years is a long time tho. I think the draw of the mayones is fancy woods, and maybe options. I played a few regius and duvells a while ago. They were good but they didn't make me want to save up and buy one.

Schecters doing a really good job closing the options divide though.
If they offer a multi scale next year with the KMII body, they just win everything.

Earlier this year...I was thinking I really wanted a neck through ff 7. But my only option was kiesel really...and I hate the DC7x shape. I'd have to hit another price jump to grab another skervesen. The Jackson slat7ff just doesn't seem good enough.

But this new schecter is very nice.


----------



## sezna

diagrammatiks said:


> 10 years is a long time tho. I think the draw of the mayones is fancy woods, and maybe options. I played a few regius and duvells a while ago. They were good but they didn't make me want to save up and buy one.
> 
> Schecters doing a really good job closing the options divide though.
> If they offer a multi scale next year with the KMII body, they just win everything.
> 
> Earlier this year...I was thinking I really wanted a neck through ff 7. But my only option was kiesel really...and I hate the DC7x shape. I'd have to hit another price jump to grab another skervesen. The Jackson slat7ff just doesn't seem good enough.
> 
> But this new schecter is very nice.


What do you think of the new C-7 multiscale?


----------



## sezna

diagrammatiks said:


> 10 years is a long time tho. I think the draw of the mayones is fancy woods, and maybe options. I played a few regius and duvells a while ago. They were good but they didn't make me want to save up and buy one.
> 
> Schecters doing a really good job closing the options divide though.
> If they offer a multi scale next year with the KMII body, they just win everything.
> 
> Earlier this year...I was thinking I really wanted a neck through ff 7. But my only option was kiesel really...and I hate the DC7x shape. I'd have to hit another price jump to grab another skervesen. The Jackson slat7ff just doesn't seem good enough.
> 
> But this new schecter is very nice.


What do you think of the new C-7 multiscale?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

sezna said:


> This might be unnecessary in this thread, but I need to vent it.
> 
> I spent a lot of money on a Mayones. I have played guitar for many years, and I know enough to appreciate nice guitars. I set it up and played it for a while (few years?) and it felt good. I used to have a Schecter Omen 7, and it was junk. I also had an Omen 8, a Hellraiser, a Blackjack SLS, and a C-1 FR, and they all felt bad. The Mayones blew them out of the water, understandably.
> 
> Now, fast forward to yesterday. I was at Sam Ash playing some guitars and the new Schecters _blew me away. _I loved the KM7 more than the Mayones I have, I loved the Floyd Special setups they had on their guitars. The Apocalypses and Banshees felt so good. The difference between the KM7 and my Mayones was....small. This made me feel weird. See my signature to see what I did in response.
> 
> Schecter's quality in recent years is really, really good, and I think I'm gonna end up pissing off a bunch of people by selling my Mayones for a KM7.


my mik avenger is pretty much on par with my custom 8 strings. Nearly every new schecter I've played in the last year has been better than comparably priced ibbys/jacksons that I tried. I was never a schecter or ESP fanboy but damn near every guitar I've touched from them is really nice/plays well, so they've made me into a fanboy.


----------



## diagrammatiks

sezna said:


> What do you think of the new C-7 multiscale?



I will definitely try one out at my earliest possibility. There's a dealer in Hong Kong that carries nothing but Schecter that should have one after the new year.

I will say that i'm not the biggest fan of that particular body. It's the same body that the KM MKI uses. I much prefer the MKII body and the other guitars that use it. I wish they had used that for the multi scale. But it's fine.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I wish Schecter would have went for a 25.5 - 26.5" multi scale since it would address the issue people have with their 26.5's being uncomfortable for lead playing. Ibanez, LTD, Kiesel and countless other builders have the 25.5-27" multiscale covered.


----------



## Church2224

BTW HSH Will be an option as well for these USA 24 Fretter guitars.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

All of Jeff's guitars are back on the Schecter website.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> All of Jeff's guitars are back on the Schecter website.


Glad for that relationship, but was really excited about a closeout JL7.


----------



## Mad-Max

He still isn't on the artist roster for some reason.


----------



## dirtool

Triple-J said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bclk5AWHHUc/?taken-by=drum_city_guitar_land_
> 
> Looks like the OG Banshee might be back for 2018 but with Fishman pickups instead of EMG's.



the banshee is back!and the price!yes!


----------



## Saraceal

Oh man, I may have to get that multiscale now over the banshee elite 7. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Zado

Have a fanned day
https://www.instagram.com/p/BcqXZDtnf-J/


----------



## feilong29

Is this new? Either way, looks great!

https://www.instagram.com/p/BcqMO4-nMVb/?taken-by=drum_city_guitar_land_


----------



## Lindmann

sezna said:


> What do you think of the new C-7 multiscale?


I wish they had it in Antique Fade Burst as well.


----------



## sezna

Zado said:


> Have a fanned day
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BcqXZDtnf-J/


dang that's good, but it isn't on their 2018 models page. one-off perhaps?


----------



## HeadofaHessian

feilong29 said:


> Is this new? Either way, looks great!
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BcqMO4-nMVb/?taken-by=drum_city_guitar_land_



Reminds me of chapmans rob scallon sig


----------



## gunshow86de

Hope this makes it to production:


----------



## Zado

People will complain because it's too blue and the bricks on the back are too brick looking


----------



## Masoo2

Zado said:


> People will complain because it's too blue and the bricks on the back are too brick looking



ok i will say that i'm not a fan of the finish, reminds me of those jean black blue burst fades Mayones seems to keep churning out which i think are disgusting, but the idea of a fanned fret SLS Elite 8 with Fishmans is what makes me excited.


----------



## Church2224

More Sunset 24s!


----------



## Zado

Stiletto fans
https://www.instagram.com/p/BcsQdN-nl2N/?taken-by=drum_city_guitar_land_


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Zado said:


> Stiletto fans
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BcsQdN-nl2N/?taken-by=drum_city_guitar_land_



Wow that looks awesome!


----------



## Zado

/jlkjlkjlk.jpg


----------



## gunshow86de

^
Just FYI, if you want to link directly to an instagram image, you can find the image URL by:

1. Right-click image
2. Click 'View Page Source'
3. Ctrl+f and search for .jpg (should be first result)
4. copy image url (format will be *https://instagram.frnd2-1.fna.fbcdn.net/*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxbunchofothernumberslettersandslashes*.jpg*
5. paste in new tab/window
6. enjoy the full/native resolution image

Example of above:
https://instagram.frnd2-1.fna.fbcdn...871_879118268914778_7809586141518102528_n.jpg


----------



## Zado

Me <3 ya ^


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Zado said:


> Stiletto fans
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BcsQdN-nl2N/?taken-by=drum_city_guitar_land_



That's been there a while now.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

sezna said:


> This might be unnecessary in this thread, but I need to vent it.
> 
> I spent a lot of money on a Mayones. I have played guitar for many years, and I know enough to appreciate nice guitars. I set it up and played it for a while (few years?) and it felt good. I used to have a Schecter Omen 7, and it was junk. I also had an Omen 8, a Hellraiser, a Blackjack SLS, and a C-1 FR, and they all felt bad. The Mayones blew them out of the water, understandably.
> 
> Now, fast forward to yesterday. I was at Sam Ash playing some guitars and the new Schecters _blew me away. _I loved the KM7 more than the Mayones I have, I loved the Floyd Special setups they had on their guitars. The Apocalypses and Banshees felt so good. The difference between the KM7 and my Mayones was....small. This made me feel weird. See my signature to see what I did in response.
> 
> Schecter's quality in recent years is really, really good, and I think I'm gonna end up pissing off a bunch of people by selling my Mayones for a KM7.



I feel somewhat similar to you. I have a Duvell and a Banshee Elite 8 Prototype, while I would not get rid of the Duvell, the Banshee very much holds its own, obviously there are areas where you can clearly tell that the Mayones is a better instrument, but the Schecter is very much a viable axe.

The Mayones is a work of art though, however my Schecter is on par with my Gibson Les Paul, minus the mojo of course.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Zado said:


> /jlkjlkjlk.jpg


oh my god schecter is killing me with all these sick guitars


----------



## Zado




----------



## zarg

I really like the color on the FF7.... need!!


----------



## Zado

Isn't the sofa a lil too black?


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> Stiletto fans
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BcsQdN-nl2N/?taken-by=drum_city_guitar_land_


Well I've had no reply about my custom...

Church you know if there are any more stilettos coming out or this my only chance for a 7?


----------



## Zado

When NAMM Approaches, they're always quite busy and it's not easy to get reply AFAIK


----------



## Mathemagician

Zado said:


> Isn't the sofa a lil too black?



I’d like it more if it came in a matte jean-grey finish with stainless steel accents.


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> When NAMM Approaches, they're always quite busy and it's not easy to get reply AFAIK


It wasn't them I emailed, already had a reply from the actual custom shop, trying to get one from the UK distributer to get a more accurate price. That one is pretty close to what I'd order though, throw some Fishmans and a Floyd in it...


----------



## Zado

Mathemagician said:


> I’d like it more if it came in a matte jean-grey finish with stainless steel accents.


Absolutely agree.


----------



## Zado

cip 123 said:


> It wasn't them I emailed, already had a reply from the actual custom shop, trying to get one from the UK distributer to get a more accurate price. That one is pretty close to what I'd order though, throw some Fishmans and a Floyd in it...


The go for it!


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> The go for it!


Will defo see about it when I get my pay next month, need to pay off other guitars of course


----------



## ImBCRichBitch

Zado said:


> Stiletto fans
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BcsQdN-nl2N/?taken-by=drum_city_guitar_land_


Whats with the missing single in the middle? does this mean SD is making a single sized blackout?


----------



## cip 123

ImBCRichBitch said:


> Whats with the missing single in the middle? does this mean SD is making a single sized blackout?


SD don't make a single sized blackout so they left it open and are selling as is.


----------



## Zado

Remember the time when people used to say "lol Schecter haz no finishez"?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm assuming those are all prototypes?


----------



## NeglectedField

Yes, they are indeed just prototypes and the Schecter site has no indication that the above will become production models, given how much of the 2018 line they've previewed thus far.


----------



## Smoked Porter

So want that off-white strat, especially with it having 22 frets.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

NeglectedField said:


> Yes, they are indeed just prototypes and the Schecter site has no indication that the above will become production models, given how much of the 2018 line they've previewed thus far.


 
Thought so. If something looks cool, it's never gonna be a production model.


----------



## Zado

Come on guy, there's still loads of stuff not displayed on the site yet. Soulfire? New Banshee?


----------



## cip 123

Hopefully I see a stiletto 7 come out, since that proto is already gone!


----------



## hexfactor

in other Loomis news, Warrel Dane died, so no chance of a Nevermore reunion


----------



## Zado




----------



## ImNotAhab

Zado said:


>



[Breathing intensifies]


----------



## SJShinn

hexfactor said:


> in other Loomis news, Warrel Dane died, so no chance of a Nevermore reunion



I was pretty much devastated when I heard that. Nevermore was huge for me ever since This Godless Endeavor....


----------



## Zado

Alamo city gig, 5 Dec., Loomis is still playing his signature..might be that he never left the brand for another, but just act like a total ass to the guys?


----------



## feraledge

@Zado Maybe the guys at Schecter are just dying because they now officially know that you'll post anything they say or imply to you as the unofficial brand ambassador on SSO. 
Somewhere at Schecter HQ:
1: "Tell him we got Hetfield!"
2: "That's a huge one, bro, let's ease it a little first.... tell him Loomis quit!"
1: "No way dude, he JUST tagged us on IG and he IS Schecter!"
2: "Try it, I bet it'll work."
1: "Really? I don't see it."
2: "We've got that huge site overhaul coming off, just leave the Loomis sig down for like a day or two, the nerds will go BONKERS."
1: "Alright dude, whatever you say. Cool Affliction shirt by the way, when are they bringing back the abalone gothic inlay binding?You’ve got wicked taste, brother!"
2: "Trust me dude, I'm sending them pics of Guy Fieri daily, they'll come around. I've got a celtic fire skull inlay idea I've been working on."


----------



## Zado

You are joking but iirc a couple of em hate me with passion for reasons


----------



## lewis

ah man these Mark Holco.....oh wait.....


----------



## gunshow86de

^
I can't be the only one who thinks the tops on those look like they were drawn on with crayons?


----------



## A-Branger

^^


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That's one guitar I hope doesn't make it passed the prototype stage.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch

i..... i like it. *immediate flame war begins*


----------



## prlgmnr

ImBCRichBitch said:


> i..... i like it. *immediate flame war begins*


A quilt war, in this case.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch

prlgmnr said:


> A quilt war, in this case.


What you did there, i see it


----------



## gunshow86de

prlgmnr said:


> A quilt war, in this case.



That isn't even a quilt. It's more like those smallpox blankets the Native Americans got.


----------



## cip 123

....add 7 string acoustic right under 7 string stiletto on "2018 buy list"


----------



## cardinal

cip 123 said:


> ....add 7 string acoustic right under 7 string stiletto on "2018 buy list"



And put that acoustic's headstock on a Tempest 7 please.


----------



## cip 123

cardinal said:


> And put that acoustic's headstock on a Tempest 7 please.



Only if they put it on the right way round next time


----------



## Mattykoda

cip 123 said:


> "



man this year is gonna suck for my wallet


----------



## Lindmann

Crap...I fell in love with that C7 multiscale.
But I recently spent some serious money on my house and it is far from finished.
That means I won't be able to buy any guitars in the next year or two.

I will keep my fingers crossed that these guitars will be around for some time...at least in the used market...


----------



## diagrammatiks

Lindmann said:


> Crap...I fell in love with that C7 multiscale.
> But I recently spent some serious money on my house and it is far from finished.
> That means I won't be able to buy any guitars in the next year or two.
> 
> I will keep my fingers crossed that these guitars will be around for some time...at least in the used market...



hopefully. the market for these seems to be smaller then a lot of people think tho. Jackson has had two lines of these out for months now and I haven't seen anyone buy one...unless the jacksons are just really terrible.


----------



## gunch

So is a sls body radiused like a saber or Jackson sls?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

silverabyss said:


> So is a sls body radiused like a saber or Jackson sls?



Nah, archtopped/carved top.


----------



## gunch

Hmm... is there like a comparison pic between a hybrid, normal sls and a normal full thickness c1? If I’m not mistaken the hybrid has thinner horns?


----------



## cardinal

diagrammatiks said:


> hopefully. the market for these seems to be smaller then a lot of people think tho. Jackson has had two lines of these out for months now and I haven't seen anyone buy one...unless the jacksons are just really terrible.



I don't think I've seen many NGDs for that line of Jackson's even with straight scales. I don't think they really got the shape or market right. The Schecter looks freaking awesome IMHO, but I also think I'd opt for the new LTD multiscale instead. The Jacksons probably are cheaper but just don't look nearly as good on paper or to my eye.


----------



## sezna

diagrammatiks said:


> hopefully. the market for these seems to be smaller then a lot of people think tho. Jackson has had two lines of these out for months now and I haven't seen anyone buy one...unless the jacksons are just really terrible.


played a jackson multiscale at sam ash last week and yeah it was pretty lame feeling. dull pickups, mediocre looks...


----------



## Curt

If Schecter would just make that multiscale available in the same finish as the one in my avatar, it would have been my choice. But instead I'll opt for the FR version, the other useful tool in my opinion.


----------



## Curt

If Schecter would just make that multiscale available in the same finish as the one in my avatar it would have been my choice. But instead I'll opt for the FR version, the other useful tool in my opinion.




Mathemagician said:


> Why the soapbar pickups though? They’re so unattractive. Like giant plastic bricks.



Call me crazy, or say I have shit taste, whatever suits you, but I've actually typically preferred the soapbar 7 pickups, I kind of like the fact that it leaves no gaps in the direct mount without needing having pickup rings, which I find even less aesthetically pleasing. That and when I used to have a guitar with EMG 7 soapbars in it, I got used to anchoring my pinky on the edge of the pickup housing, helped with pick control for me. So it's also a utility thing for me now.


edit: God, the new forum layout is so disorienting. Haven't been on since like 2012 for the most part and I can't figure out how to delete/edit older comments, as I'm not seeing the option. Bah, whatever.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Zado

Also, some NJ Diamond series Trads are gettin a pickup placement change




Weird, unusual, but not ugly. And probably nice sounding too.


----------



## cardinal

Zado said:


> Also, some NJ Diamond series Trads are gettin a pickup placement change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weird, unusual, but not ugly. And probably nice sounding too.



That's awful IMHO


----------



## Zado

I dont find it super awful, it's sumething I wouldn't get for me maybe. But definitely curious to hear the sound differences


----------



## Curt

Mother of God that looks baller. I'm so hyped for mine. Come on February...


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Lindmann said:


> Crap...I fell in love with that C7 multiscale.
> But I recently spent some serious money on my house and it is far from finished.
> That means I won't be able to buy any guitars in the next year or two.
> 
> I will keep my fingers crossed that these guitars will be around for some time...at least in the used market...



That's what credit is for


----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


> I dont find it super awful, it's sumething I wouldn't get for me maybe. But definitely curious to hear the sound differences


Damn man! Schecter has seriously been impressing me the past couple years and they only seem to be getting better every year.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Man those stock pictures don't do the guitar justice at all. Looks 100x better in person.


----------



## Zado




----------



## dirtool

sweetwater listed the svss III 7 for $879, quite aggressive since the svss listed for $629.


----------



## Zado

Also it's no more WMI Korean made, so that's kind of weird.


----------



## cip 123

If they switch to indo made and keep the same price schecter must be making the same quality, guitarists will just have to accept that. If it's good it's good.


----------



## Zado

But Korean has the mojo


----------



## Mad-Max

cip 123 said:


> ....add 7 string acoustic right under 7 string stiletto on "2018 buy list"


Where's the F**cking love button when you need it!


----------



## Zado




----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> But Korean has the mojo


The indo is WMI too, same owners who will put in the same effort, guidance, and management.


----------



## possumkiller

cip 123 said:


> The indo is WMI too, same owners who will put in the same effort, guidance, and management.



Is it? As long as it's not like Indo Ibanez...


----------



## cip 123

possumkiller said:


> Is it? As long as it's not like Indo Ibanez...



Yes I believe so, Chapman have moved there as well. If you've seen his documentary on the main WMI factory you'll know how dedicated the Koreans are to hard work, the owner of WMI (or manager can't remember) Chapman was saying, was a Buddhist, so good ethics wanting to create a good work environment for his people (Unlike some asian factories over the past few years, Cort). If they carry over their principles to Indo there should be no problems. It probably leaves the Korean factory more time for guitars like Strandberg etc. 

And I believe Ibanez own their own factory, which makes you wonder how they manage to f*ck up their QC then.


----------



## Isolationist

cip 123 said:


> And I believe Ibanez own their own factory, which makes you wonder how they manage to f*ck up their QC then.



I think it has more to do with Ibanez serving themselves, and maintaining their own reputation, as aside from a manufacturer that dozens of brands rely on to produce the same product consistently; every brand that associates with WMI does so out of the reputation of that factory, whereas Ibanez only have to answer to themselves. The difference in attitudes is what creates this discrepancy in overall quality. Of course Ibanez wants to create a good product, but that burden can't simply reside on the shoulders of the J.Craft team; if Ibanez wants to remove their questionable QC, they need to either adopt a new method of quality control (and maintain it for a prolonged period of time), or go the way of Gibson.


----------



## cip 123

Isolationist said:


> I think it has more to do with Ibanez serving themselves, and maintaining their own reputation, as aside from a manufacturer that dozens of brands rely on to produce the same product consistently; every brand that associates with WMI does so out of the reputation of that factory, whereas Ibanez only have to answer to themselves. The difference in attitudes is what creates this discrepancy in overall quality. Of course Ibanez wants to create a good product, but that burden can't simply reside on the shoulders of the J.Craft team; if Ibanez wants to remove their questionable QC, they need to either adopt a new method of quality control (and maintain it for a prolonged period of time), or go the way of Gibson.




It was more the fact that ibanez own their own factory which means a factory solely makes their guitars (unless they allow others built there on commission) and can't dedicate a clear and quality qc to their lines. IMO they don't care about their reputation enough just makng sales with passable stock.

WMI are another man in the chain and thus more liability for any company who outsources their production. The manufacturer puts their trust in a good quality product, and WMI deliver. On top of that schecter add another level of qc for all diamond level instruments by setting up in the USA.

So it stands reason that Ibanez should have much better QC as there is no middle man, it's their factory, it should in theory be able to be built, setup, and shipped. But for some reason they miss critical QC points for no reason. They don't have to rely on J.Craft, the same way Schecter rely on their USA staff. They own the factory they should have people there to maintain quality.

I do agree they need to revamp their QC. And it should be easy, put more guys in your factory.


----------



## Mathemagician

My Indo sterling JP70 is fantastic for the money. Bought it sight unseen from an online retailer. Just adding another +1 to that. Info factories CAN put it nice work as long as the company places high QC standards on them.


----------



## Triple-J

Andertons in the UK have put some of the Schecter 2018 lineup on their website and.....the SVSSIII-7 goes for £929 (£840 for the six) while the SLS Elite models are £1,329.00(Hipshot) £1,369.00(Floyd) and £1,399.00 for the SLS multiscale.
I'm used to the prices going up every year but what I don't like about this is it's made it so there's fewer models in the £550-£1000 price bracket it's just low end models or high end stuff and not much inbetween which is a shame.


----------



## cardinal

American Musical Supply has the SLS Elite and Sunset VII up for pricing in USD.


----------



## gunch

Dude is that a legit 24 scale jag-like?

its not pretty like a real one though


----------



## Zado

Triple-J said:


> Andertons in the UK have put some of the Schecter 2018 lineup on their website and.....the SVSSIII-7 goes for £929 (£840 for the six) while the SLS Elite models are £1,329.00(Hipshot) £1,369.00(Floyd) and £1,399.00 for the SLS multiscale.
> I'm used to the prices going up every year but what I don't like about this is it's made it so there's fewer models in the £550-£1000 price bracket it's just low end models or high end stuff and not much inbetween which is a shame.


This is gonna be scary converted in Euros, all things considered I m expecting the Sls Elite to reach the 1700€. Not gonna be easy to sell many here.


----------



## Isolationist

Man, I really wish they had given the Standard series treatment to the Tempest this year.


----------



## Lukhas

Triple-J said:


> Andertons in the UK have put some of the Schecter 2018 lineup on their website and.....the SVSSIII-7 goes for £929 (£840 for the six) while the SLS Elite models are £1,329.00(Hipshot) £1,369.00(Floyd) and £1,399.00 for the SLS multiscale.
> I'm used to the prices going up every year but what I don't like about this is it's made it so there's fewer models in the £550-£1000 price bracket it's just low end models or high end stuff and not much inbetween which is a shame.


So over €1,500 for the 7 stringers and no bag/case... Well the *specs *are sexy, but it still stings quite a bit.

Inb4 used Prestige.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## diagrammatiks

The specs are high on that multiscale but so is the price.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Triple-J

Just got an email from Andertons(UK) with a list of 2018 models w/prices and, yeah I think I'll just look for another used KM7 instead.
https://www.andertons.co.uk/schecte...mTsSws&sc_llid=132641&sc_eh=1f7dbe91156eedd21


----------



## Albake21

Triple-J said:


> Just got an email from Andertons(UK) with a list of 2018 models w/prices and, yeah I think I'll just look for another used KM7 instead.
> https://www.andertons.co.uk/schecte...mTsSws&sc_llid=132641&sc_eh=1f7dbe91156eedd21


As much as I love these new C-1/7s, these things are WAY too pricey! I'd rather go grab a cheaper Kiesel at that price.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Prices in US are slightly cheaper, and IMHO I don't think they are too pricey. I'm waiting to hear about the updated KM mkii with Keith's sig Fishmans. Keith said on Instagram they'll be announced at NAMM.


----------



## Zado

Gear is gettin pricier, that's not something new, and that's also the reason why in Europe the average player must buy used gear (here an Hellraiser c-1 still costs about 900-1100€).
If the quality is kept at higher standards, I see no issue with those price for the specs you get. Considering all the fuss we've seen in the "LTD Quality" topic, paying something more to get and overall better quality (which is something I've noticed in latest Schec highend productions) is not overly unreasonable.


----------



## cardinal

The Diamond Series Schecters I’ve played are seriously nice. For example, I preferred the KM7FR thing over a EBMM Majesty after playing them side by side. 

It’d be nice if they were cheaper, but you do seem to get a very nice guitar.


----------



## Zado

After the "Schecter > Mayo", now we have the "Schecter > EBMM" not bad


----------



## Albake21

cardinal said:


> The Diamond Series Schecters I’ve played are seriously nice. For example, I preferred the KM7FR thing over a EBMM Majesty after playing them side by side.
> 
> It’d be nice if they were cheaper, but you do seem to get a very nice guitar.


No doubt about it, these guitars definitely have amazing features and play perfectly. But it's still paying a ton for a Korean made guitar.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Albake21 said:


> No doubt about it, these guitars definitely have amazing features and play perfectly. But it's still paying a ton for a Korean made guitar.



I think it is kind of strange that even though people agree the quality is amazing, with amazing features, people will simply compain because it was pumped out of Korea rather than Japan. I dont care what factory it came out of as long as it plays well enough to match the price.


----------



## hexfactor

There are guitars that are being made better in Korea than some US, European and yes even some Japanese factories, I own a store in Mexico and sometimes it's atrocious what some of these brands are charging for their products for the quality they offer. I won't name any brands though as I do work with them.


----------



## JohnIce

Yeah, it wasn't that long ago that Japan was considered low-budget. If their products get better they have every right to be paid accordingly, anything else would just be... racist, pretty much. If you think an objectively excellent guitar is devalued if it's not made in the west (or Japan) then you should open your mind a little.

On another note, how cool is it that in designing the SVSS-7 they also introduce EMG retro active singlecoils for 7-strings? I think that's huge, because although I'm tempted to get the guitar I'm even more tempted to switch my SA7's for something a little more traditional sounding. Noiseless singlecoils for 7-strings are incredibly scarce at the moment.


----------



## RicMart

I''m definitely interested in the new C-7 SLS elite guitars. Really considering the new multiscale. Just sold my first 7 string (JS32-7Q - really crappy guitar) and i'm looking for a good replacement.


----------



## Edika

The Koa top Explorer is really really sexy and it covers most of my requirements for an Explorer type guitar but £1239 is a bit steep to buy without trying first. I sure don't want to go through the return route if I don't like the instrument.

And gear is getting pricier in EU or at least in the UK. Matt Heafy's Epiphone 7 was £569 or £599last year and now it's at £799! That's a 33-40% price increase for fucks sake!


----------



## Mathemagician

Edika said:


> The Koa top Explorer is really really sexy and it covers most of my requirements for an Explorer type guitar but £1239 is a bit steep to buy without trying first. I sure don't want to go through the return route if I don't like the instrument.
> 
> And gear is getting pricier in EU or at least in the UK. Matt Heafy's Epiphone 7 was £569 or £599last year and now it's at £799! That's a 33-40% price increase for fucks sake!



Some of that is tied to Brexit unfortunately. I would fully expect some things to change on import/export pricing especially with the VAT that you guys have. Isn’t it like 20% in the UK? (I ‘m going from memory so i’m Being careful).


----------



## Edika

Mathemagician said:


> Some of that is tied to Brexit unfortunately. I would fully expect some things to change on import/export pricing especially with the VAT that you guys have. Isn’t it like 20% in the UK? (I ‘m going from memory so i’m Being careful).



Prices are similar in the EU shops so it's not only a Brexit thing for the Epiphone. But yes VAT is %20 and it's about that in most EU countries. 
Still I'd take that E-1 over anything Gibson has to offer in the Explorer department. I think they came out with a Custom Explorer that's at £3200 pounds. What you'de expect from a custom line Gibson but still I'd trust Scehcter MIK QC more.


----------



## Zado

Mathemagician said:


> Some of that is tied to Brexit unfortunately. I would fully expect some things to change on import/export pricing especially with the VAT that you guys have. Isn’t it like 20% in the UK? (I ‘m going from memory so i’m Being careful).


In Italy VAT is 22% and about goin 23%, UK prices aren't that bad afterall


----------



## cip 123

VAT in the UK is 20%. However Brexit affects the whole of the EU not just the UK so things will only get pricier from everywhere basically. Starting to feel it may be worth it to actually buy from America again if the general shipping charges are low enough.


----------



## Church2224

My new Babies are coming along nicely!


----------



## mnemonic

Here’s hoping for a good trade deal with the US once we leave the EU. Maybe we can get those import costs down. 

And lower vat because goddamn 20% is too damn high.


----------



## MFB

mnemonic said:


> Here’s hoping for a good trade deal with the US once we leave the EU. Maybe we can get those import costs down.
> 
> And lower vat because goddamn 20% is too damn high.



The irony, seeking help from the US because the taxation is too high!


----------



## cip 123

mnemonic said:


> Here’s hoping for a good trade deal with the US once we leave the EU. Maybe we can get those import costs down.
> 
> And lower vat because goddamn 20% is too damn high.


Doubt it with May, Trump will walk all over her.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Its hard to know what way it will go but its more unlikely to get better. 

That colour and top is nice!


----------



## Zado




----------



## cip 123




----------



## cardinal

The proportions are better than I thought. But the body does look a bit tiny compared to the long and wide neck.

And wow that Riot bass DCGL just posted is awesome.


----------



## cip 123

I really like these new 7 strats, the kinda thing I wish had come out in the 80's and 90's cause then you'd see beat up 7 string superstrats like you see regular super strats with finishes coming off etc.


----------



## Zado

Imho it looks quite cool with the regular sized body. Bigger bodies work fine with set neck arched top guitars, but I can't imagine an 80's strat with a larger body, it gets ruined


----------



## cip 123

Can anyone else not stand the 3+4 headstocks?!

4+3 makes so much more sense to me with all the wound strings on 1 side and unwound on the other!


----------



## Albake21

cip 123 said:


> Can anyone else not stand the 3+4 headstocks?!
> 
> 4+3 makes so much more sense to me with all the wound strings on 1 side and unwound on the other!


Yeah it definitely doesn't sway my purchase, but I definitely prefer 4+3.


----------



## mnemonic

0+7.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Surveyor 777

That HSS that cip 123 posted above - WOW.


----------



## HaloHat

cip 123 said:


> Can anyone else not stand the 3+4 headstocks?!
> 
> 4+3 makes so much more sense to me with all the wound strings on 1 side and unwound on the other!



Absolutely not knocking your opinion, just saying I hate 4/3 with a passion. I don't understand why it matters what wound strings or not are doing up there on the headstock? Guess that was/is one of the upsides to custom shops where they will reverse it to however we like it. Carvin used to be good about that, no idea if they still are.
3/4 good,
In-Line 7 good,
4/3 vomit lol

I guess when it comes down to it, all I really care about is a nice straight string path over the nut to the tuners.


----------



## Zado




----------



## cip 123

HaloHat said:


> Absolutely not knocking your opinion, just saying I hate 4/3 with a passion. I don't understand why it matters what wound strings or not are doing up there on the headstock? Guess that was/is one of the upsides to custom shops where they will reverse it to however we like it. Carvin used to be good about that, no idea if they still are.
> 3/4 good,
> In-Line 7 good,
> 4/3 vomit lol
> 
> I guess when it comes down to it, all I really care about is a nice straight string path over the nut to the tuners.



No problem about your opinion man, I just don't understand the logic behind 3/4 which adds to my hate for it. If I was designing it I would have 4/3 first before thinking of 3/4. Obviously it makes no difference but all wound strings on one side makes so much more sense to me than the other way. 

Also Schecters headstock looks better reversed imo, just look at the KM 7


----------



## Church2224

I think those two in the back will be mine! 

Also the Bolt on version of the KM Model is here. I think it might come in trans black or some blue or red finish.


----------



## Church2224

I was right!


----------



## cip 123

How much are the USA floyd 7's gonna be then?


----------



## Church2224

I think mine is about $2500.00 but that is with flame top and gold hardware. Models with just no top will be cheaper I am sure.


----------



## Zado




----------



## cardinal

Church2224 said:


> I think mine is about $2500.00 but that is with flame top and gold hardware. Models with just no top will be cheaper I am sure.



Your guitars are looking awesome. I’m super interested in one of these in just a solid finish. The shape looks great, essentially the Soloist shape. Hoping for the in-line headstock.


----------



## cip 123

Church2224 said:


> I think mine is about $2500.00 but that is with flame top and gold hardware. Models with just no top will be cheaper I am sure.


Might try and pick one up...Still hoping for a Stiletto release at NAMM tho, but I know it'll never happen


----------



## Church2224

cardinal said:


> Your guitars are looking awesome. I’m super interested in one of these in just a solid finish. The shape looks great, essentially the Soloist shape. Hoping for the in-line headstock.



The good news is they will be offered in a solid finish. Both of mine are going to be in line headstocks. Just ask Schecter. If you are in NOVA Talk to Action Music, they are the Custom Shop dealer in the area.


----------



## cardinal

Church2224 said:


> The good news is they will be offered in a solid finish. Both of mine are going to be in line headstocks. Just ask Schecter. If you are in NOVA Talk to Action Music, they are the Custom Shop dealer in the area.



Awesome, thanks! I’m anxiously awaiting NAMM. Schecter stuff looks fantastic, but honestly my first choice would be something from Fender/Charvel/Jackson if they actually do something I like this year. But if not, the guys at Action Music are great for sure and Id love to give a US Schecter a whirl.


----------



## feraledge

Church2224 said:


> I think mine is about $2500.00 but that is with flame top and gold hardware. Models with just no top will be cheaper I am sure.


Is that your pricing or street? Because that's not bad at all.


----------



## Albake21

Church2224 said:


> The good news is they will be offered in a solid finish. Both of mine are going to be in line headstocks. Just ask Schecter. If you are in NOVA Talk to Action Music, they are the Custom Shop dealer in the area.


Just out of curiosity, why are you having two built? They are definitely going to look awesome! I look forward to those NGD posts. Any idea when they will be done?


----------



## Church2224

feraledge said:


> Is that your pricing or street? Because that's not bad at all.



That is what I usually pay for most USA Schecters I order. Usually I have seen USA Production models go from $1,800.00 to $3,000.00 depending on the model, with the ones around 3k being the set neck models. Pricing on them is great.



Albake21 said:


> Just out of curiosity, why are you having two built? They are definitely going to look awesome! I look forward to those NGD posts. Any idea when they will be done?



If you notice, one is a 6 string and the other is a 7 string. I ordered two with the same specs minus the number of strings so I can get my dream guitars. They should be done around or after NAMM. 



cardinal said:


> Awesome, thanks! I’m anxiously awaiting NAMM. Schecter stuff looks fantastic, but honestly my first choice would be something from Fender/Charvel/Jackson if they actually do something I like this year. But if not, the guys at Action Music are great for sure and Id love to give a US Schecter a whirl.



I need to go back to Action music one of these days, I have not been there in about 8 years since I moved to RVA. But give Schecter a try if FMIC does not work out, outstanding people and guitars.


----------



## feraledge

Church2224 said:


> That is what I usually pay for most USA Schecters I order. Usually I have seen USA Production models go from $1,800.00 to $3,000.00 depending on the model, with the ones around 3k being the set neck models. Pricing on them is great.


I've seen the pricing in that range which is awesome. But I sent off for a quote before and it was pretty insane. Maybe I did something weird that bumped it up a tier or something. Odd. Either way, that's not bad.


----------



## Church2224

feraledge said:


> I've seen the pricing in that range which is awesome. But I sent off for a quote before and it was pretty insane. Maybe I did something weird that bumped it up a tier or something. Odd. Either way, that's not bad.



Was it through USA Production or Masterworks and what were the specs if you do not mind me asking?

Sometimes dealers give MSRP, which they shouldn't. Could be what happened.


----------



## feraledge

Church2224 said:


> Was it through USA Production or Masterworks and what were the specs if you do not mind me asking?
> 
> Sometimes dealers give MSRP, which they shouldn't. Could be what happened.


It was direct through Schecter and right now I'm totally blank. It was a curiosity thing, so didn't stick with me. Maybe I ended up filling it out for Masterworks. That would make a lot of sense...


----------



## Church2224

feraledge said:


> It was direct through Schecter and right now I'm totally blank. It was a curiosity thing, so didn't stick with me. Maybe I ended up filling it out for Masterworks. That would make a lot of sense...



That could be it. Here is the page of current USA Production Models with MRSP (Note the Sunset 24 Fret Models have not been "Officially" released yet) :

http://www.schecterguitars.com/custom/usa-production/base-designs

I would check in with a good dealer to get full options to USA Production as what Schecter Posts on their website is just the basics. I would suggest The Axe Palace or Killerburst Guitars, they are who I have worked with and they are great people.

As far as USA Production Quality is concerned all I can say is they are on par with guys like Suhr these days. I have a Suhr Custom Classic and I play my USA Schecters more than that guitar. Not that there is anything wrong with it, I just like my Schecters more.


----------



## Albake21

Church2224 said:


> That is what I usually pay for most USA Schecters I order. Usually I have seen USA Production models go from $1,800.00 to $3,000.00 depending on the model, with the ones around 3k being the set neck models. Pricing on them is great.
> 
> 
> 
> If you notice, one is a 6 string and the other is a 7 string. I ordered two with the same specs minus the number of strings so I can get my dream guitars. They should be done around or after NAMM.
> 
> 
> 
> I need to go back to Action music one of these days, I have not been there in about 8 years since I moved to RVA. But give Schecter a try if FMIC does not work out, outstanding people and guitars.


Okay that's what I thought it was. Very cool! Almost like having your own signature models. The price isn't too bad either.


----------



## teqnick

@Church2224 how long has the wait been for your guitars? they look incredible so far


----------



## Church2224

Albake21 said:


> Okay that's what I thought it was. Very cool! Almost like having your own signature models. The price isn't too bad either.



Thanks man, that is what I was going for. I have some other ideas for them and we will be working on a new model hopefully this year I think many people will like. Keep in mind this is the price I got. It could be slightly different for everyone else, but not by much. 



teqnick said:


> @Church2224 how long has the wait been for your guitars? they look incredible so far



Thanks man, I placed the order back in July when they leaked to me they were working on prototypes for the 24 fret models. Production began in December, but I was expected an October/ November delivery initially. The reason for the delay is actually them trying to develop these and the Kieth Merrow models at the same time, so they had their hands full. Usually I expect a 3-5 month wait for any USA Schecter.


----------



## cardinal

Cool man, that’s awesome. I assumed that the masterworks quote generates the list price and that there’d be some type of lower street price, but maybe I’m wrong. I’ve flirted with a masterworks Strat or Tele 7-string for a while.


----------



## Church2224




----------



## cardinal

Really looking great. Love the idea of a match set. I had a 6/7 string TAG pair for a while but sold them because I’m dumb.


----------



## hexfactor

Church2224 said:


>



they are sick dude


----------



## Ben Pinkus

That natural multi scale is lovely...wish I hadn't got a new backup 7 to my Mayones recently, otherwise I'd be all over it.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Zado

Not supersold on the finish tho


----------



## cardinal

Eek. Should just use a solid finish.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

That purple burst is arousing.


----------



## Jarmake

I've been getting some serious schecter gas symptoms lately... I want a 7 string banshee with a sustainiac!


----------



## Toxin

Zado said:


> Not supersold on the finish tho


What are those? Japanese ones?


----------



## Zado

Toxin said:


> What are those? Japanese ones?


Na, regular Sun Valley Super Shredder III


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Zado said:


> Not supersold on the finish tho


those look like they took bad photo print tops and then added the bursts over em. if they were just the burst colors it'd prob look better.


----------



## cardinal

KnightBrolaire said:


> those look like they took bad photo print tops and then added the bursts over em. if they were just the burst colors it'd prob look better.



+1


----------



## Zado

No idea if that's a photo finish or a real veneer honestly.


----------



## hexfactor

Zado said:


> No idea if that's a photo finish or a real veneer honestly.


Schecter is usually pretty good about indicating that, on the C-6 Plus models it states Quilted Maple Image, I imagine its at least a veneer


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It reminds me of those old shitty 70s guitars that have the shitty """"maple"""" tops.


----------



## Zado

hexfactor said:


> Schecter is usually pretty good about indicating that, on the C-6 Plus models it states Quilted Maple Image, I imagine its at least a veneer


I just hope they didn't decide to stick with cheaper materiarls (assuming these veneeres/photoflames and the finishing process IS cheaper, which is something I don't know) and move the production to indonesia to gain more profits at expense of players. Not their style at all, but you never know...


----------



## CapinCripes

Zado said:


>


Man, that's to the point I would rather have a plain top or a solid color.


----------



## Zado




----------



## cardinal

Thought I was in a Kiesel thread for a moment.


----------



## hexfactor

Zado said:


> I just hope they didn't decide to stick with cheaper materiarls (assuming these veneeres/photoflames and the finishing process IS cheaper, which is something I don't know) and move the production to indonesia to gain more profits at expense of players. Not their style at all, but you never know...



Mind you, they also upgrade the floyd to a 1500 instead of a hot rodded special, one has an ebony board instead of rosewood, they probably had to move production to indonesia to keep it at that pricepoint, the EMG Retro Actives are not cheap pickups either


----------



## cwhitey2

Zado said:


>



I would but that shit all day....except it's probably like 5k+


----------



## Albake21

cwhitey2 said:


> I would but that shit all day....except it's probably like 5k+


Same! I'm usually not into these crazy finishes, but that things is awesome.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Zado said:


>


----------



## Church2224

Schecter Swirls....good lord....


----------



## Lemonbaby

Zado said:


> Not supersold on the finish tho


I like! And a nice headstock, too. Not a big fan of Schecter's 3+3 headstock on the superstrats...


----------



## cardinal

Swirls look awesome. Wonder if those will be available on the upcoming 7-string?

Would love a swirled 5-string P Bass too.


----------



## TedintheShed

KnightBrolaire said:


> those look like they took bad photo print tops and then added the bursts over em. if they were just the burst colors it'd prob look better.



Website says quilt maple


----------



## TedintheShed

Been following Schecter on social media. This gear porn has given me blue balls.


----------



## hexfactor

TedintheShed said:


> Been following Schecter on social media. This gear porn has given me blue balls.



x2


----------



## Zado

I feel stunned


----------



## mnemonic

I really wish they would offer a solid color option for that SVSS, it would look so much better IMO. I don’t really go in for the garish finishes and whenever someone tries to pull one off on a budget it’s always so lacking. 

Also I haven’t kept up with Schecter in a while, do they not do left handed models of almost everything anymore? Bummer if they don’t.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Zado said:


> I feel stunned


that burl topped one with the birdseye pickups is hot


----------



## Zado

mnemonic said:


> I really wish they would offer a solid color option for that SVSS, it would look so much better IMO. I don’t really go in for the garish finishes and whenever someone tries to pull one off on a budget it’s always so lacking.
> 
> Also I haven’t kept up with Schecter in a while, do they not do left handed models of almost everything anymore? Bummer if they don’t.


Wait for em, there are many guitars not unveiled yet, maybe kept as a secret for Summer Namm.
Yep, they make lefties!


----------



## dshea19

Zado said:


> Wait for em, there are many guitars not unveiled yet, maybe kept as a secret for Summer Namm.
> Yep, they make lefties!


It would have been nice to see the SVSS series with some hardtails. Is that in the pipeline?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

The blue/black swirl is awesome! They could even swirl the pickups at Schecter USA.


----------



## cardinal

I’m too old to know how to link Instagram stuff, but DCGL posted that they have a lot of the new stuff in stock now.


----------



## Zado

dshea19 said:


> It would have been nice to see the SVSS series with some hardtails. Is that in the pipeline?


When they start with a new model/shape, the sky is the only limit. Be patient.


----------



## toolsound

Lemonbaby said:


> I like! And a nice headstock, too. Not a big fan of Schecter's 3+3 headstock on the superstrats...



From an as atheistic standpoint, I agree. I've always had inline tuners in the past, but I just got a KM7 and I actually love 3+3 (or 4+3 in this case). It just makes it a little easier to quickly find the tuner you want to adjust.


----------



## Mad-Max

So it's official that Jeff is no longer a Schecter endorsee.


----------



## mnemonic

Jackson huh? I wonder what his guitar will look like


----------



## cip 123

mnemonic said:


> Jackson huh? I wonder what his guitar will look like


Think he'll stay free for a bit. He has a custom being built from a small luthier and the Jacksons are actually his personal ones.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Zado




----------



## hexfactor




----------



## hexfactor




----------



## Zado

Out of the world


----------



## cip 123

Still seeing a lack of Stilettos...Schecter come on now you know what I want


----------



## Zado




----------



## manu80

looks like a Map or those Arthus Bertrand shots from the sky !


----------



## Zado

Schecter goes Kiezzel





And still like em loads more


----------



## cardinal

Noooo

Please please please guitar builders: if you’re doing bevel stuff, make sure the unbeveled area looks good/proportional in isolation. 

If it doesn’t (and that doesn’t), don’t finish the unbeveled surface in contrast to the bevel. Ugh.


----------



## marcwormjim

Speak for yourself. Some of us _prefer _our guitars look like they have terrible ass cancer.


----------



## Hollowway

cardinal said:


> Noooo
> 
> Please please please guitar builders: if you’re doing bevel stuff, make sure the unbeveled area looks good/proportional in isolation.
> 
> If it doesn’t (and that doesn’t), don’t finish the unbeveled surface in contrast to the bevel. Ugh.



Exactly! How is it that people aren’t seeing this? Skervesen, Padalka, etc can design around a bevel. But Kiesel (and above) just miss the mark.


----------



## ThomasUV777

Zado said:


>



Took me a while before I realised that those circles weren't meant for highlighting something in the wood... Sorry, it's 7 am around here.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Zhysick

This thread is starting to look a lot like a Kiesel thread so me no happy.

Anyway... probably never going to buy a Schecter as the prices in Europe has gone too high to be considered... second hand maybe at some point if I find a good deal... but looks like nobody is buying what I want... me sad.


----------



## cardinal

I actually like true rainbow bursts, though not really over burl/wart/herpes wood. Put that over a more normal maple and it’d be super cool to me.


----------



## Mattykoda

Really interesting how they did luminlay on the 19th but not on the 24th


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Loois is still a free agent, he's just playing other guitars from his collection for now, currently 2 Jacksons (Kelly, Soloist/Dinky).


----------



## Zado

He won't be at NAMM btw


----------



## Arkon

Is this the thread where people are supposed to talk about the 2018 models? Anyone had a chance to try the sls elite models, or are they still not available?
They seem pretty pricey, but do you think the price will go down a couple of hundred bucks in a few months?


----------



## cardinal

Arkon said:


> Is this the thread where people are supposed to talk about the 2018 models? Anyone had a chance to try the sls elite models, or are they still not available?
> They seem pretty pricey, but do you think the price will go down a couple of hundred bucks in a few months?



Yeah, this is just the Schecter mega thread. 

I don’t think the Elites are our yet. Some of the new line is, though. 

I don’t think Schecter drops prices, really, but keep an eye on the major retailers for B-stock that might save a few bucks and of course the used market after a while.


----------



## hexfactor

Elites should be hitting stores very shortly after namm, doubt they will drop prices


----------



## Arkon

I see.
Btw, has Keith Merrow left Seymour Duncan? Maybe this should be posted in the km 7 thread, but since also the sls elite have fluence pickups, how wonder what you guys think about it.


----------



## Mad-Max

Arkon said:


> I see.
> Btw, has Keith Merrow left Seymour Duncan? Maybe this should be posted in the km 7 thread, but since also the sls elite have fluence pickups, how wonder what you guys think about it.


The SLS Elites aren't Keith Merrow sigs. They're just a standard production model. 

However, his new USA model has the fluences in them. 

At one point he actually did confirm that he no longer works for Seymour Duncan. So the answer to that question is yes. 

I'm kinda stoked that Schecter is trying new pickups in their guitars besides the EMG's they're so used to stocking every guitar with. I also like that they're infusing a lot of their own pickups as well, which have all been very good so far.


----------



## Zado

Damn.


----------



## manu80

wow


----------



## yan12

Oh yeah


----------



## Curt

That is hot. Can never go wrong with a well done swirl.


----------



## marcwormjim




----------



## Zhysick

I don't like that beveled Solo... but holy cow! That swirled one is beautiful...


----------



## hexfactor




----------



## hexfactor




----------



## hexfactor

and this is a build that i just picked up a few days ago


----------



## Frostbite

Zado said:


> Damn.


Dear self proclaimed bevel king Jeff Kiesel, THIS is how you actually do a two tone bevel and not have it look like ass. Think smaller!


----------



## feraledge

Frostbite said:


> Dear self proclaimed bevel king Jeff Kiesel, THIS is how you actually do a two tone bevel and not have it look like ass. Think smaller!


This is when you get spritzed with a water bottle and told to get down and stop encouraging this kind of behavior. Cutting through the tops is NEVER acceptable.


----------



## Frostbite

feraledge said:


> This is when you get spritzed with a water bottle and told to get down and stop encouraging this kind of behavior. Cutting through the tops is NEVER acceptable.


Them's fighting words


----------



## Hollowway

Ahhhhh, I want one of those USA KMs. But I may run out of kidneys.


----------



## feraledge

Frostbite said:


> Them's fighting words


I got my water bottle right here.


----------



## feraledge

hexfactor said:


>


Prefer those open coil Fishmans over the EMG looking ones.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

feraledge said:


> This is when you get spritzed with a water bottle and told to get down and stop encouraging this kind of behavior. Cutting through the tops is NEVER acceptable.


ehh, it can look good if done properly. sadly most of the time people go for weird looking wood/paint combos when all they need is a black bevel. that solo would look a lot tastier with a trans black bevel, like this:


----------



## feraledge

KnightBrolaire said:


> ehh, it can look good if done properly. sadly most of the time people go for weird looking wood/paint combos when all they need is a black bevel. that solo would look a lot tastier with a trans black bevel, like this:


Hard pass on that. I stand by my dramatic statement.


----------



## Zhysick

That KM7 MKIII...


----------



## cip 123

C'mon schecter release those Stiletto 7s! I'll buy 2 right off the bat!

... Just don't put actual bats on it though...


----------



## Church2224




----------



## cardinal

Looks great. Finish isn’t my fav but I’m sure someone likes it and there are others to pick from.


----------



## Zado

^Damn the upper one is rad!


----------



## ImNotAhab

Man that Merrow MKIII... I already have a mkI and mkII... I'm looking at it and all that's going through my head is a paraphrased Jimmy from Pulp Fiction:

"don't you realize, man, that if Mrs. ImNotAhab comes home and finds another Keith Merrow Guitar in her house, I'm gonna get divorced? All right? No marriage counseling, no trial separation, I'm going to get ****ing divorced, okay? And I don't want to get divorced! Now man, you know, I wanna buy you, but I don't want to lose my wife doing it, all right?"


----------



## possumkiller

Church2224 said:


>


Looks awesome but why no forearm contour?


----------



## dirtool

Church2224 said:


>



new banshee?


----------



## cardinal

dirtool said:


> new banshee?



I think that’s the new USA Production Sunset 7


----------



## Zado




----------



## Zhysick

The Greeny Solo, the Swirled and the 7... GREAT!


----------



## Zado

Small room this time for Schecter. nice nontheless.


----------



## feraledge

Those SLS Elites... still so hot.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Need more pics of the swirl 6.


----------



## Zado

Lorcan Ward said:


> Need more pics of the swirl 6.


----------



## narad

Well I guess that is _technically_ more pics of the swirl 6.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Need to see the back!

That intonation can't be right?! They must be using a heavily compensated locked nut or unconventional fret spacing.


----------



## cardinal

So street on that Sunset 24-7FR is $2375? Can’t imagine the first number is a 3, though I actually could imagine that but hope it’s not.


----------



## Zado

cardinal said:


> So street on that Sunset 24-7FR is $2375? Can’t imagine the first number is a 3, though I actually could imagine that but hope it’s not.



It's likely a 3, like regular production Sunset Swirls.


Though, sometimes, lucky occasions may occur

https://reverb.com/item/6624747-schecter-usa-custom-shop-sunset-2017-black-and-blonde-swirl


----------



## cardinal

Zado said:


> It's likely a 3, like regular production Sunset Swirls.
> 
> 
> Though, sometimes, lucky occasions may occur
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/6624747-schecter-usa-custom-shop-sunset-2017-black-and-blonde-swirl



The Sunset Swirls seem to go for $2900 at DCGL. The Sunset 24-7 would be $475 more? $2375 seems like a very pleasant price, particularly in light of how expensive some of the Diamond Series stuff has gotten. But $3375 seems steep compared to Schecter’s other USA offerings. But at least it’s available and not a bajillion dollars like something from FMIC.

EDIT: and I thought these would have the inline headstock?


----------



## Albake21

feraledge said:


> Those SLS Elites... still so hot.


I love them, I just wish they were satin


----------



## ImNotAhab

I'm worried about all the people on here suddenly converting to Satinism...


----------



## Zado

ImNotAhab said:


> I'm worried about all the people on here suddenly converting to Satinism...


Really!


----------



## TedintheShed

ImNotAhab said:


> I'm worried about all the people on here suddenly converting to Satinism...



I'm already a Satinist.


----------



## cip 123

Digging the grave for my production Stiletto 7 dreams right now


----------



## cardinal

cip 123 said:


> Digging the grave for my production Stiletto 7 dreams right now



That and the TC just don’t seem to interest Schecter (or many of its customers, I guess). Which is too bad.


----------



## cip 123

cardinal said:


> That and the TC just don’t seem to interest Schecter (or many of its customers, I guess). Which is too bad.


I got so excited when I saw the DCGL prototype, I shoulda known though. Thats where Proto's go to die


----------



## ImNotAhab

TedintheShed said:


> I'm already a Satinist.


Sir, I don't want to sound preachy, but I found Gloss and I hope you do to.


----------



## Mattykoda

Was schecter planning on dropping a budget 4x12?
http://www.guitarcenter.com/Schecter-Guitar-Research/Hellraiser-Stage-4-X-12-Guitar-Cabinet.gc
http://www.guitarcenter.com/Schecte...llwin-Stage-Straight-4-X-12-Guitar-Cabinet.gc


----------



## Zado

Mattykoda said:


> Was schecter planning on dropping a budget 4x12?
> http://www.guitarcenter.com/Schecter-Guitar-Research/Hellraiser-Stage-4-X-12-Guitar-Cabinet.gc
> http://www.guitarcenter.com/Schecte...llwin-Stage-Straight-4-X-12-Guitar-Cabinet.gc


For the price, I'd say go for it


----------



## cip 123

Mattykoda said:


> Was schecter planning on dropping a budget 4x12?
> http://www.guitarcenter.com/Schecter-Guitar-Research/Hellraiser-Stage-4-X-12-Guitar-Cabinet.gc
> http://www.guitarcenter.com/Schecte...llwin-Stage-Straight-4-X-12-Guitar-Cabinet.gc



They released a line a line of amps a few years ago it was a hit of a flop, Syn Gates still uses his signature Hellwin head. If its that price and not used I assume its GC clearance.


----------



## Mattykoda

Yeah I just am curious as to what speakers are in it. I remember schecter releasing the cabs and having a huge clearance not to long ago. Seems like other places have them listed too, maybe I just never noticed.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That HAS to be a pricing error. Those were like $800 brand new.


----------



## Curt

It looks like by the names ( I searched schecter amps on the GC website) that these are import versions? and the more expensive ones, now over $1000 for both the hellraiser and hellwin are the USA versions.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Curt said:


> It looks like by the names ( I searched schecter amps on the GC website) that these are import versions? and the more expensive ones, now over $1000 for both the hellraiser and hellwin are the USA versions.



They are. The Stage series was MiC. But it was also still pretty pricey at $700 - $800 when originally launched.


----------



## Curt

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They are. The Stage series was MiC. But it was also still pretty pricey at $700 - $800 when originally launched.



Ah. It says they have more arriving, which makes me think that this price is built to move the stock that likely never sold or something, because I haven't heard them hyping up their amps since they flopped. Makes me want to try and grab one up at that price and see how it is.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Curt said:


> Ah. It says they have more arriving, which makes me think that this price is built to move the stock that likely never sold or something, because I haven't heard them hyping up their amps since they flopped. Makes me want to try and grab one up at that price and see how it is.



If they are the same thing, I assume they're solid V30-loaded cabs.


----------



## Mattykoda

Tried calling GC and they didn't have any specs listed in their system. If it is this one that's a hell of a price
http://www.schecterguitars.com/outlet/amplification/hellraiser-stage-4x12-straight-cabinet-detail


----------



## Zado

Gettin a small room far from the hall maybe wasn't the best idea for them, as there are very few vids and pics about Schecter booth at NAMM. 
Problem is, apparently the room was avaiable for press only, and you had to get a pass to enter the room anyway (with the exception of Schec forum guys,via asking Mr. Ciravolo). 
Maybe they had to keep costs down, no idea how much is for a big booth there, quite a few K$ I'd say. Or maybe to keep things quieter, as NAMM sounds like a loud place afterall.


----------



## Church2224

No vids on their USA Stuff....?


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> No vids on their USA Stuff....?


apparently not...


----------



## TheUnknownOne

The only thing a bit disappointing is the lack of T.O.M. string-thru super strat, "classic shecter stuff" this year 
(And it's the same for ESP/LTD lineup)

Everyone seems to be so hyped about the hipshot bridges, and while I don't dislike it, I really feel a TOM can take so much abuse and is sooo comfortable when playing while standing


----------



## Zado

My only gripe is the very few retro stuff in the USA line shown at NAMM. In the past they had many traditionals, PTs and Cali styled stuff. I guess they had to show the big pieces this time, thou they're less on my side of the river.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Zado said:


> ....
> 
> Gettin a small room far from the hall maybe wasn't the best idea for them, as there are very few vids and pics about Schecter booth at NAMM.
> Problem is, apparently the room was avaiable for press only, and you had to get a pass to enter the room anyway (with the exception of Schec forum guys,via asking Mr. Ciravolo).
> Maybe they had to keep costs down, no idea how much is for a big booth there, quite a few K$ I'd say. Or maybe to keep things quieter, as NAMM sounds like a loud place afterall.



I was about to post a comment to ask exactly about that, are they in the red financially or something? ESP, which in my understanding, is owned by same person who owns Schecter, had a regular floor-to-ceiling display.

*EDIT: *
Here's the Anderton's:


----------



## Zado




----------



## mnemonic

That’s a pretty nice looking Schecter RG7


----------



## Curt

SchecBRJnez


----------



## Isolationist

TheUnknownOne said:


> The only thing a bit disappointing is the lack of T.O.M. string-thru super strat, "classic shecter stuff" this year
> (And it's the same for ESP/LTD lineup)



Everybody seems to be forgetting that we didn't get a Tempest this year. At this rate, that shape may go out the same way the 006/007 went. I was dead certain that the Tempest would be included in the Standard line (which, in all honesty, is all I wanted from them this year), but we didn't get anything new with the shape.


----------



## Zado

They always deliver stuff during the year, dont worry


----------



## cardinal

Something super creepy about that teddy bear pic...


----------



## Zado

Yeah, it has a sort of twisted jabba thing joing on.


----------



## hexfactor

I was lucky enough to be able to walk into the schecter room, that km mkiii is a thing of beauty.


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> Gettin a small room far from the hall maybe wasn't the best idea for them, as there are very few vids and pics about Schecter booth at NAMM.
> Problem is, apparently the room was avaiable for press only, and you had to get a pass to enter the room anyway (with the exception of Schec forum guys,via asking Mr. Ciravolo).
> Maybe they had to keep costs down, no idea how much is for a big booth there, quite a few K$ I'd say. Or maybe to keep things quieter, as NAMM sounds like a loud place afterall.



The seemed to only take their new stuff. They made a big splash last year with a massive booth with all their guitars, perhaps they just felt it wasn't needed this year. Joss from Andertons was saying how nice it was to have a quiet room. Perhaps they were just taking it easy, although theres few videos, the ones that are out all show the same thing which is pretty much all the new models.

No point showing off the old stuff most suppliers are already buying.


----------



## Zado

Thank you Sam for the picz





















You know a brand knows his shiz when you see in their recording room a JCM800, a Supro and a Roland JC.





Oh they do make nice stuff with discarted wood as well


----------



## Lukhas

TheUnknownOne said:


> The only thing a bit disappointing is the lack of T.O.M. string-thru super strat, "classic shecter stuff" this year
> (And it's the same for ESP/LTD lineup)
> 
> Everyone seems to be so hyped about the hipshot bridges, and while I don't dislike it, I really feel a TOM can take so much abuse and is sooo comfortable when playing while standing


Good. I dare say "Excellent!.  I admit that there are days I wish the Tune O'Matic would just die.


----------



## Isolationist

Zado said:


> They always deliver stuff during the year, dont worry



If there's no Tempest, I'll start an online petition, walk down to Schecter HQ, and nail it to the door like Martin Luther.


----------



## MoonJelly

Amen!


----------



## Zado

Isolationist said:


> If there's no Tempest, I'll start an online petition, walk down to Schecter HQ, and nail it to the door like Martin Luther.


Me signing


----------



## manu80

is Abbath's sig still there ?never saw one on sale in europe !


----------



## Zado




----------



## feraledge

Zado said:


>


That's a really sick looking combination.


----------



## TheUnknownOne

Lukhas said:


> Good. I dare say "Excellent!.  I admit that there are days I wish the Tune O'Matic would just die.



I don't understand the internet hate about this thing to be honest ...

T.O.M. + string through = sustain for days, quick and easy intonation, fast and easy string action setup, cheap and easy to replace when it gets rusty, great for tracking rythm and hard palm mutes parts, great when playing live (no string breakage if your saddles are in good condition)...

To me hipshot fixed bridge is not bad, but it's a trend, it is all about the hype nowadays and nobody would care this much about those if a certain Bulb did not start to use them. It saddens me to see all major guitar brands going this way, like poplar burst gradient top superstrats with hipshot bridge were the answer to every guitarist needs 

Plus believe it or not, I compared a tremol-no modded LTD MH1000FR with a friend Mayones duvell 6's, and we had MUCH MORE sustain and body resonance plugged and unplugged with the LTD which has a licensed floyd, so to me, hipshot bridges "tonal properties" are all about marketing (like "satin finish/open pore finish resonates better ")

The only thing i'll grant them is that a TOM on a multiscale would be a serious mess


----------



## Mathemagician

For me, TOM’s straight cut into my hand. I have to completely change my palm placement. And for many people, myself included I learned on a recessed Floyd. I prefer really flat/low bridges. So any flatmount is attractive - the ibanez Gibraltar 2 is so so very good also.

There may be tonal benefits to TOM’s I won’t go there, but they have a couple downsides.


----------



## possumkiller

I've played on all kinds of bridges. The only one I ever felt was inhibiting my playing in any way was the vintage telecaster tray type. You really have to make a conscious effort to avoid smacking the side of the bridge instead of the low e string. Not only do I like a ToM for certain guitars, I will seriously hype the living hell out of Faber ToMs. I bought a set of their Eserts in order to get a Tonepros to fit a Chinese guitar. They alone made it sound, resonate and sustain so much better that I bought a bridge and tailpiece set. I replaced studs and all. It seriously improved the guitar so much I tossed the Tonepros in the trash can. Any guitar I ever have with a ToM will be getting Faber bridge parts. And I'm not usually believing all these mojo awesome tone marketing BS because I tried a FU brass big block in an RG1527 and the only change was the guitar was heavier.


----------



## Church2224

My two babies are coming along nicely....


----------



## cardinal

Beautiful!


----------



## toolsound

TheUnknownOne said:


> I don't understand the internet hate about this thing to be honest ...
> 
> T.O.M. + string through = sustain for days, quick and easy intonation, fast and easy string action setup, cheap and easy to replace when it gets rusty, great for tracking rythm and hard palm mutes parts, great when playing live (no string breakage if your saddles are in good condition)...
> 
> To me hipshot fixed bridge is not bad, but it's a trend, it is all about the hype nowadays and nobody would care this much about those if a certain Bulb did not start to use them. It saddens me to see all major guitar brands going this way, like poplar burst gradient top superstrats with hipshot bridge were the answer to every guitarist needs
> 
> Plus believe it or not, I compared a tremol-no modded LTD MH1000FR with a friend Mayones duvell 6's, and we had MUCH MORE sustain and body resonance plugged and unplugged with the LTD which has a licensed floyd, so to me, hipshot bridges "tonal properties" are all about marketing (like "satin finish/open pore finish resonates better ")
> 
> The only thing i'll grant them is that a TOM on a multiscale would be a serious mess



I'm by no means an expert on this, but I've had the impression that TOMs have less flexibility in terms of setting the string action and intonation. To me, hipshot looks like it has the ability to go lower on action and provides more range on the intonation.


----------



## Lukhas

TheUnknownOne said:


> I don't understand the internet hate about this thing to be honest ...
> 
> T.O.M. + string through = sustain for days, quick and easy intonation, fast and easy string action setup, cheap and easy to replace when it gets rusty, great for tracking rythm and hard palm mutes parts, great when playing live (no string breakage if your saddles are in good condition)...
> 
> To me hipshot fixed bridge is not bad, but it's a trend, it is all about the hype nowadays and nobody would care this much about those if a certain Bulb did not start to use them. It saddens me to see all major guitar brands going this way, like poplar burst gradient top superstrats with hipshot bridge were the answer to every guitarist needs
> 
> Plus believe it or not, I compared a tremol-no modded LTD MH1000FR with a friend Mayones duvell 6's, and we had MUCH MORE sustain and body resonance plugged and unplugged with the LTD which has a licensed floyd, so to me, hipshot bridges "tonal properties" are all about marketing (like "satin finish/open pore finish resonates better ")
> 
> The only thing i'll grant them is that a TOM on a multiscale would be a serious mess


It's not internet hate, it's not Hipshot hype either, it's only my tastes. After all, my favourite feeling bridge is that huge lump of metal called the Tight-End R. Too bad I'm not going down the Ibanez road anytime soon. I dislike the tall profile of the TOM under my right hand, I absolutely abhor the ringing from the strings behind the bridge, and for the few guitars that are concerned I also dislike stopbars. Even if it happened to indeed have objectively better sustain, I honestly wouldn't care: a guitar can have the most amazing sound in the world, if I'm not comfortable playing I ain't getting it... despite having a guitar with a TOM and a stopbar currently. So yeah, flatter profile bridges any day for me.


----------



## TheUnknownOne

Lukhas said:


> It's not internet hate, it's not Hipshot hype either, it's only my tastes. After all, my favourite feeling bridge is that huge lump of metal called the Tight-End R. Too bad I'm not going down the Ibanez road anytime soon. I dislike the tall profile of the TOM under my right hand, I absolutely abhor the ringing from the strings behind the bridge, and for the few guitars that are concerned I also dislike stopbars. Even if it happened to indeed have objectively better sustain, I honestly wouldn't care: a guitar can have the most amazing sound in the world, if I'm not comfortable playing I ain't getting it... despite having a guitar with a TOM and a stopbar currently. So yeah, flatter profile bridges any day for me.



Well, that's pretty fair in the end, if it doesn't work for you then, don't play it 

Btw I do really appreciate the Tight-End R too hehe


----------



## yan12

cardinal said:


> The Sunset Swirls seem to go for $2900 at DCGL. The Sunset 24-7 would be $475 more? $2375 seems like a very pleasant price, particularly in light of how expensive some of the Diamond Series stuff has gotten. But $3375 seems steep compared to Schecter’s other USA offerings. But at least it’s available and not a bajillion dollars like something from FMIC.
> 
> EDIT: and I thought these would have the inline headstock?



There is some confusion on the swirls. There are several coming out to dealers right after NAMM, and I know DCGL is getting a guitar and a bass. I think Axe Palace is getting a PT and a regular Sunset Swirl. 

The price for the DCGL 6 string is $2999 street. It differs from all the other Sunset Swirls in that it has the AANJ (no plate), 24 fret, direct mount pickups. It also has a maple board which I have only seen on the trans black/maple swirl...have not seen a maple board on the 3-4 color swirls but with Schecter you never know. The other swirls are always 22 fret, pickup rings, and neck plate. So those typically end up at $2800-2900 street. Not sure if this 2018 24 fret Sunset Swirl is a proto or not. I will let you know.

No idea what the swirled bass will cost. But the other new Sunset is the 24-7. That one is not a swirl but a 7 string version of the Sunset and it has AANJ, 24 frets, and direct mount pickups. That on will be at DCGL but I don't know the price. yet. Between that one and the KMIII Pro it will be a tough choice and probably come down to hardtail vs. floyd....I do expect the PRO to be more $$$


----------



## feraledge

toolsound said:


> I'm by no means an expert on this, but I've had the impression that TOMs have less flexibility in terms of setting the string action and intonation. To me, hipshot looks like it has the ability to go lower on action and provides more range on the intonation.


Only in the sense that you can set action per string instead of everything. But as long as the radius is matched, it doesn't matter, nor have I ever found that prohibitive. But TOMs generally leave a ton of room, more than a Hipshot, in terms of adjusting the action. Range on intonation? Potentially, but if the Hipshot is set up correctly, I don't think the factory default vs user preference necessarily leave a ton more room. Depends on how the guitar is built really. But in terms of comfort if you really want to use that range, with the action on Hipshot, you end up with some builders getting ridiculous saddle angles. With a TOM is pretty much always the same. 
TOMs might have been around a long time, but there's nothing dated about them. Nearly all my guitars are Floyds, but I find a TOM with tailpiece to be one of my favorite feeling bridges. I just prefer the tuning stability of a Floyd.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Is that quilted orange PT going to "Hell"? Guess Satan is pretty snobby about imports.


----------



## lewis

Church2224 said:


> My two babies are coming along nicely....



That is the nicest looking emerald finish ive ever seen. Green is my favourite colour. This looks like pure sex!
What colour hardware you doing?


----------



## Zado

Plus the Emerald green Kevin posted it's epic stuff for sure, but may I say I'd rather seeing them posting less pics of their stuff on facebook/instagram/twitter/whatever and more replies to comments and questions the people write them on such socials? I can understand they must sell their stuff, but damn, sometimes a lil consideration wont hurt


----------



## Church2224

I think NAMM Has a lot to do with it. I have been talking to John and Michael in recent times about my next couple of guitars and the guys are very busy this time of year. That is the main reason for some down time in Social Activity. I am sure it will pick up again soon.

And for those interested my next ones will be a slightly deeper green and HSH, both the 6 and 7 String.


----------



## FloridaRolf

I hope the Multiscale SLS gets released with a few colors, spec-wise it looks pretty damn good but it just looks so plain and bland


----------



## Church2224

lewis said:


> That is the nicest looking emerald finish ive ever seen. Green is my favourite colour. This looks like pure sex!
> What colour hardware you doing?



Thanks man! Green is my favorite color as well lol. It will have Gold Hardware.


----------



## Church2224

lewis said:


> That is the nicest looking emerald finish ive ever seen. Green is my favourite colour. This looks like pure sex!
> What colour hardware you doing?



They will be similar to this.


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> I think NAMM Has a lot to do with it. I have been talking to John and Michael in recent times about my next couple of guitars and the guys are very busy this time of year. That is the main reason for some down time in Social Activity. I am sure it will pick up again soon.


I hope so, really. I love their guitars, but I dont like being ignored, and most importantly I hate those who tend to ignore people who should be thankful to. Kindness and respect are the foundation for me.


----------



## lewis

Church2224 said:


> Thanks man! Green is my favorite color as well lol. It will have Gold Hardware.


oh lord have mercy!!!
I was hoping you would say gold!!>

Will there be a NGD thread when you get it?. \m/


----------



## Church2224

Zado said:


> I hope so, really. I love their guitars, but I dont like being ignored, and most importantly I hate those who tend to ignore people who should be thankful to. Kindness and respect are the foundation for me.



Having worked with Michael and them for some time they have not responded at times due to them being busy, but usually they get back to me when the dust settles. They have also tried to catch up with me as time goes on. Being in charge of my own company I understand completely. They are good people, patience is key. 



lewis said:


> oh lord have mercy!!!
> I was hoping you would say gold!!>
> 
> Will there be a NGD thread when you get it?. \m/



Of Course! These babies deserve it.


----------



## cardinal

Gold is definitely the right choice of hardware!!!


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> Having worked with Michael and them for some time they have not responded at times due to them being busy, but usually they get back to me when the dust settles. They have also tried to catch up with me as time goes on. Being in charge of my own company I understand completely. They are good people, patience is key.



Patience is not a huge problem, I can wait, I mean, I got in touch with them to have a Certficate of Authenticity for my Traditional (It came without when I got it from the Uk) back in July and I'm still waiting for the paper


----------



## Zado




----------



## manu80

BENGAL TIGER FLAAAAAAME Neck !!!!!! wow this one is awesome....
digging more and more schecter stuff recently....


----------



## Church2224

I just got the confirmation HSH will now be an option on these 24 fretters.... so I put in to get quotes for five to 7 more of em.

I might have a problem.


----------



## cip 123

Church2224 said:


> I just got the confirmation HSH will now be an option on these 24 fretters.... so I put in to get quotes for five to 7 more of em.
> 
> I might have a problem.


It's cool if you need space to store some of them I can probably help you out man


----------



## Church2224

I got a call on my two new guitars from Schecter's Custom Shop Head, John Guadesi, about the specs on these and to make sure I was happy with the specs.

Such Awesome People and great Customer Support!


----------



## Zado

You're havin me envious now


----------



## Adam

Zado said:


> Plus the Emerald green Kevin posted it's epic stuff for sure, but may I say I'd rather seeing them posting less pics of their stuff on facebook/instagram/twitter/whatever and more replies to comments and questions the people write them on such socials? I can understand they must sell their stuff, but damn, sometimes a lil consideration wont hurt


P


----------



## manu80

damn...


----------



## Zado




----------



## MoonJelly




----------



## Zado




----------



## Zado

Btw super exclusive: Nick Johnston is about designing a new pickup set after the tour. Having me interested.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Oh man I never GAS for 7's. I want that SLS with FR


----------



## mikah912

Post #6346 is the end of this thread (maybe existence, too) as far as I'm concerned. Holy......


----------



## MoonJelly

Weird how different our tastes are...I really dislike that one. However those avengers just below are looking fabulous.


----------



## cip 123

Since it's gonna be real expensive to get a Stiletto 7 Plus the fact that I'm rather impatient I just decided to model one to have cut out...


----------



## Zado




----------



## Mad-Max

Zado said:


>


I can actually dig that. Seems like a good middle of the road workhorse.


----------



## Zado

Mad-Max said:


> I can actually dig that. Seems like a good middle of the road workhorse.


Tesla pickups and 600 usd price, not bad really


----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


> Tesla pickups and 600 usd price, not bad really


Damn not bad at all. Not seeing it on Drum City's site though.


----------



## Zado

Albake21 said:


> Damn not bad at all. Not seeing it on Drum City's site though.


Soon updated


----------



## DeepSixed

So what model is that blue one? I like the finish and the truss adjustment.


----------



## Zado

DeepSixed said:


> So what model is that blue one? I like the finish and the truss adjustment.


The SoulFire, we already had examples some months ago


----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


> The SoulFire, we already had examples some months ago


Do you work for Schecter or something? How do you always know all this information and get prototype pictures before anyone else. Same thing over in the KM7 thread lol.


----------



## Zado

Albake21 said:


> Do you work for Schecter or something? How do you always know all this information and get prototype pictures before anyone else. Same thing over in the KM7 thread lol.


Let's say I know where to find things


----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


> Let's say I know where to find things


Oh I'm an idiot, you just check drum city's Instagram lol


----------



## DeepSixed

Zado said:


> The SoulFire, we already had examples some months ago



Thanks. Never seen that one before, personally. Looks like there was a 7 string prototype that was sold on Reverb, also.


----------



## A-Branger

Zado said:


>








sorry I had to...


----------



## feraledge

A-Branger said:


> sorry I had to...


I had to do a double take on that one myself when I first saw it. Whatever, basically the same company.


----------



## Zado

Still, I'm proly the only one here loving that headstock


----------



## cip 123

feraledge said:


> I had to do a double take on that one myself when I first saw it. Whatever, basically the same company.


Esp and schecter are owned by the same person which makes the comparison even better.


----------



## A-Branger

cip 123 said:


> Esp and schecter are owned by the same person which makes the comparison even better.


and build in the same Korean factory lol

I wonder if the workers at one point see themselfs like ???? .... really?....??? or if they put the wrong headstock logo at one point hahah


----------



## prlgmnr

Albake21 said:


> Do you work for Schecter or something? How do you always know all this information and get prototype pictures before anyone else. Same thing over in the KM7 thread lol.


I think it's more like they fired him and he won't leave the building.


----------



## Zado

prlgmnr said:


> I think it's more like they fired him and he won't leave the building.


I'm waitin for my payment!!


More soulfire!
https://reverb.com/au/item/8307402-...tring-prototype-tesla-pickups-electric-guitar


----------



## MoonJelly

Is the blue one on DrumCity also made in Indonesia? That's kind of a let down


----------



## Zado

MoonJelly said:


> Is the blue one on DrumCity also made in Indonesia? That's kind of a let down


A significant part of Schec production has moved there lately


----------



## cip 123

MoonJelly said:


> Is the blue one on DrumCity also made in Indonesia? That's kind of a let down


They've been making stuff there for a good while, I've owned an Indo Schecter it was super!


----------



## Zado

cip 123 said:


> They've been making stuff there for a good while, I've owned an Indo Schecter it was super!


Yeah I've found quite good indo schecs as well.


----------



## cardinal

Haven't seen this anywhere else before: presumably a production Apocalypse C7 Sustainer:
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...ypse-with-floyd-rose-and-sustainiac-red-reign

The old-English Roman numerals for fret inlays seem new for Schecter? I'm not sure whether it's more or less cringe-worthy than the Gothic crosses, but it certainly isn't my preference.


----------



## Albake21

cardinal said:


> Haven't seen this anywhere else before: presumably a production Apocalypse C7 Sustainer:
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...ypse-with-floyd-rose-and-sustainiac-red-reign
> 
> The old-English Roman numerals for fret inlays seem new for Schecter? I'm not sure whether it's more or less cringe-worthy than the Gothic crosses, but it certainly isn't my preference.


Huh I wonder if this is another Sweetwater exclusive. I honestly would love it if it wasn't for those inlays. Man Schecter is great at making just awful, cringy inlays.


----------



## Zado

I have a new fave Schecter Artist


----------



## feraledge

^ backed


----------



## Mathemagician

The Roman numeral inlays are a huge step up from the crosses though. Quite a bit more subtle.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's like a more edgy Jason Becker.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Today's episode is brought to you by the number XII.


----------



## Zado

I just dont like it being red. Again.


----------



## Zado

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bga2HUwHFRf/


----------



## cardinal

^ DCGL should order a run of those.


----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bga2HUwHFRf/


Huh pretty cool actually. Although I guarantee it uses the normal thin C neck instead of the ultra thin C, which I'm really not a fan of the normal thin on their 7 strings. Plus I think the apocalypse looks cooler.


----------



## Church2224

Headstocks on my new babies:


----------



## Albake21

Church2224 said:


> Headstocks on my new babies:


Man I can't wait to see these finished!


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> Headstocks on my new babies:


You damn ducker.


----------



## Soya

Zado said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bga2HUwHFRf/


MAN I wish Schecter would go back to 25.5" for a 7 string here and there, that is pretty much my ideal guitar at the moment.


----------



## cardinal

Soya said:


> MAN I wish Schecter would go back to 25.5" for a 7 string here and there, that is pretty much my ideal guitar at the moment.



Sounds like there should be a 25.5” option on the 7-string USA production model that Church is having built.


----------



## Soya

While that is nice, the odds of me having money for a USA Schecter are about the same as me winning California Moscato of the year when I don't make wine.


----------



## Church2224

Beginning Assembly!


----------



## Zado




----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


>


Damn that thing is awesome! What's the info on it?


----------



## Wolfos

Soya said:


> While that is nice, the odds of me having money for a USA Schecter are about the same as me winning California Moscato of the year when I don't make wine.



You could do what I do and sacrifice your families financial well being to get guitars.


----------



## gunch

Zado said:


>



Squint hard enough and it's a Holcomb


----------



## Albake21

Found it on their site https://www.schecterguitars.com/usa-masterworks/006-prism-burst-detail


----------



## Zado

silverabyss said:


> Squint hard enough and it's a Holcomb


----------



## Soya

Wolfos said:


> You could do what I do and sacrifice your families financial well being to get guitars.



But I'm running out of children to sell!


----------



## Wolfos

Soya said:


> But I'm running out of children to sell!



Atta boy!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Soya said:


> But I'm running out of children to sell!


kidnap other people's kids and sell them.


----------



## Wolfos

KnightBrolaire said:


> kidnap other people's kids and sell them.



Take mine..... please!


----------



## Zado

KnightBrolaire said:


> kidnap other people's kids and sell them.


Genius!


Wolfos said:


> Take mine..... please!


Father of the year!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

just start up an orphanage, then you'll have a constant supply of free kids and not have to worry about run ins with the law (except for when you sell them)


----------



## Church2224

This green one looks familiar...


----------



## Church2224




----------



## Zado

That's just amazing.


----------



## Zado

Not a super fan of the binding-ding tho






I hate someone here.


----------



## Church2224

@Zado 

I am VERY pleased with how these turned out! I cannot wait to get them in hand!


----------



## StevenC

I've been playing a 90s USA Schecter strat for the past week and a half. Getting serious GAS for a Schecter strat order now.


----------



## cardinal

Need to get home to open...


----------



## Albake21

cardinal said:


> Need to get home to open...


Oh boy... what do we have here?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Haha! No stealth GAS option with that box!


----------



## Zado

StevenC said:


> I've been playing a 90s USA Schecter strat for the past week and a half. Getting serious GAS for a Schecter strat order now.


Get a Wembley.


Do it.



No, really.


cardinal said:


> Need to get home to open...


HYPE


----------



## StevenC

Zado said:


> Get a Wembley.
> 
> 
> Do it.
> 
> 
> 
> No, really.


I would, but I don't like the aged hardware on the Wembley. A Sultan is tempting though, or a Nick Johnston with the wenge neck. Also, you can only get the Tyler headstock if you ask the custom shop very nicely, and that's my favourite headstock. If I'm going that far I might do a few other things too.


----------



## Zado

StevenC said:


> I would, but I don't like the aged hardware on the Wembley. A Sultan is tempting though, or a Nick Johnston with the wenge neck. Also, you can only get the Tyler headstock if you ask the custom shop very nicely, and that's my favourite headstock. If I'm going that far I might do a few other things too.


Get a regular traditional then. The NJ is quite particular, you may like the pickups a lot or hate them according to your music preferences. The sultan is very interesting, tho it's not a super faithful repro of MK red schecterstrat it sounds rad.

I m a super Tyker fan too btw


----------



## StevenC

Zado said:


> Get a regular traditional then. The NJ is quite particular, you may like the pickups a lot or hate them according to your music preferences. The sultan is very interesting, tho it's not a super faithful repro of MK red schecterstrat it sounds rad.
> 
> I m a super Tyker fan too btw


Need to find out what's in this old Schecter. Pickups sound great. The friend I borrowed it from is also a Schecter dealer with a good chunk of custom stuff, so I'll have a long conversation and try a few different things.


----------



## Zado

StevenC said:


> Need to find out what's in this old Schecter. Pickups sound great. The friend I borrowed it from is also a Schecter dealer with a good chunk of custom stuff, so I'll have a long conversation and try a few different things.


Trying is your safest bet for sure. Old Schecs have some kind of magic to them. Are pickups tapped?


----------



## cardinal

OMG this thing is NICE






The Blackouts are terrible though. Those have got to go.


----------



## Zhysick

/\ That headstock is HUGE! Amazing guitar... sure it plays like a dream...


----------



## cardinal

Haha, I thought the H/S looked pretty good. Seems proportional to the neck and body to my eye.


----------



## Zado

cardinal said:


> OMG this thing is NICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Blackouts are terrible though. Those have got to go.


That screams "heavy" no matter how you look at it!


----------



## StevenC

Zado said:


> Trying is your safest bet for sure. Old Schecs have some kind of magic to them. Are pickups tapped?


It's just a HSS and a 5-way, plus an Edge bridge. Some sort of SD in the bridge. Goes all the way from Hendrix and Knopfler to Van Halen. Alder, maple and ebony. Single coils and the Tyler headstock are the only things I'm certain on.


----------



## mnemonic

@cardinal wow that looks great. One hell of a headstock. I take it you’re giving 8’s a shot then. 

What pickups are you going for?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

cardinal said:


> OMG this thing is NICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Blackouts are terrible though. Those have got to go.


I've GAS'd for that schecter for years now, prob would have bought if it had a longer scale.
at least someone on here is showing it some love


----------



## Albake21

KnightBrolaire said:


> I've GAS'd for that schecter for years now, prob would have bought if it had a longer scale.
> at least someone on here is showing it some love


Is it a one off custom shop?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Albake21 said:


> Is it a one off custom shop?


yes


----------



## Zado

StevenC said:


> It's just a HSS and a 5-way, plus an Edge bridge. Some sort of SD in the bridge. Goes all the way from Hendrix and Knopfler to Van Halen. Alder, maple and ebony. Single coils and the Tyler headstock are the only things I'm certain on.


Sounds like my dream geetar


----------



## cardinal

mnemonic said:


> @cardinal wow that looks great. One hell of a headstock. I take it you’re giving 8’s a shot then.
> 
> What pickups are you going for?



Yeah, I picked up an ESP B8 not long ago and love it, so probably will be shifting a good bit of my guitars to 8s now. 

EMGs seem ok. The Blackouts are way too hot and seem a bit mushy. This guitar IMHO is screaming for camo Bare Knuckles. Maybe Stormy Mondays for something bright and Tele-ish. 



KnightBrolaire said:


> I've GAS'd for that schecter for years now, prob would have bought if it had a longer scale.
> at least someone on here is showing it some love



Haha, I really wanted it for the scale length. 27” is manageable, but some of the stretches are a bit more effort than I’d like. Holds the F# just fine, and I doubt I’ll go lower than that. I dunno what to even do with it.


----------



## Zado

Schecter CS related question: anyone here got a USA Production from the first run (around 2013) ?
Cause mine came with no certificate of authenticity. At Schecter HQ they said they didn't give any around that period, but sounds weird considering that their Masterworks builds were always sold with one


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> Schecter CS related question: anyone here got a USA Production from the first run (around 2013) ?
> Cause mine came with no certificate of authenticity. At Schecter HQ they said they didn't give any around that period, but sounds weird considering that their Masterworks builds were always sold with one



I have one pre that I think and although it was used it never came in the case with the usual candy. 

Masterworks would be sold with one as it's obviously something very special.

If they were rebooting the CS then they probably wanted to differentiate, making it something more production based. I can see why they wouldn't give them out, but if they have since changed I see that as well theres pro's and cons just depends how the wanted it to appear.


----------



## Zado

cip 123 said:


> I have one pre that I think and although it was used it never came in the case with the usual candy.
> 
> Masterworks would be sold with one as it's obviously something very special.
> 
> If they were rebooting the CS then they probably wanted to differentiate, making it something more production based. I can see why they wouldn't give them out, but if they have since changed I see that as well theres pro's and cons just depends how the wanted it to appear.


Mine came as new, but it really was ex-demo since it was bought by a guy who returned it within 30 days (the guitar has some issues with the high E string, maybe a dead frequence,and the tone pot acted funny, not a huge deal breaker considering the price), so I immediately though the guy kept the documentation by mistake, and asked the shop - guitarguitar - if it could have been somehow re-done. They weren't quite helpful, so asked to Schecter Customer Support. Had a brief chat with Mr. Gaudesi who was kind enough to ask my address so he could send it to me, but had no news since (it was 2017 NAMM time, maybe he was too busy, no idea).
Asked again recently, and dealt with a customer support guy who kindly (very) replied me that they didn't do any at the time (guitar was made in 2013) and couldn't provide any.
I accepted it, but still smelled weird (not fishy, but just like a "I don't to get this pain in the butt" thing), so I guess I neded to know if was something usual or just my case....


----------



## cip 123

Probably not, if they were trying to reboot the custom shop and appear more as a production line custom shop they might not have wanted to include them and just reserve them for Masterworks.

Though they do brand the CS stuff on the neck plate or headstock very clearly and that to me is authentication enough. They pride themselves on that, theres even a bit from the Schecter head on their website explaining why it doesn't say "Made in USA" due to Californian law where he explains that since not all the parts are made in the USA they have to say Built in USA or something strange.


Basically if it's a Custom Shop it'll say somewhere (most likely a very high quality bolt on plate) that it's made there. And that's good enough for me!


----------



## Zado

cip 123 said:


> Probably not, if they were trying to reboot the custom shop and appear more as a production line custom shop they might not have wanted to include them and just reserve them for Masterworks.


Which is more than fine, but now things are somehow different and certificates *are *offered, which is what led my doubts, along with the logo being burned into the neck carve but not in the neck heel. Basically the neck itself is identified only thanks to the logo on the headstock.
If I ever wanted to sell the guitar (not planning at the moment, but you never know when money are needed) I fear I'd have hard time to guarantee it is original :/


----------



## cip 123

Do you have pics?

As I said they may have changed how they wanted the Custom shop to appear. No certificate keeps it more of a production focused thing in my eyes, simply built in the USA, with the certificate, its a small thing but it adds a little more of that Custom Shop Element.


----------



## Zado

cip 123 said:


> Do you have pics?
> 
> As I said they may have changed how they wanted the Custom shop to appear. No certificate keeps it more of a production focused thing in my eyes, simply built in the USA, with the certificate, its a small thing but it adds a little more of that Custom Shop Element.


Yep, but I've no doubt the guitar is original, I mean, if a copy can be this good they deserve being purchased  My only problem would be prove it really is. But yeah, it's probably like you stated


----------



## cip 123

Most of the time you don't have to. No one is copying Schecter custom shops, and if someone asked me for a certificate I'd ask them to play it and buy it or move on.


----------



## Zado

Things are a lil messy and distrustful here in Italy when it comes to selling... well, I wouldn't trust anyone myself here


----------



## Zado

This. 6 strings. With Zebra or Cream pups. 2 point tremolo. Must be done.


----------



## Millul

Zado said:


> Things are a lil messy and distrustful here in Italy when it comes to selling... well, I wouldn't trust anyone myself here



C'mon Zado, don't be so negative! Trust me


----------



## Church2224

I just got home and finally my two Sunset 24s just arrived and I got to sit down with them.

All I got to say so far is HOLY LAWD. I have played many guitars, from my $75.00 Lyon Strat Copy to 10k PRSi to Vintage Fenders and Gibsons to Thorns, Suhrs, and Groshes. These are the two best guitars I have ever played. Insane attention to detail and craftsmanship. I will take more photos soon but Schecter knocked these two out of the park, really awesome guitars.


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> I just got home and finally my two Sunset 24s just arrived and I got to sit down with them.
> 
> All I got to say so far is HOLY LAWD. I have played many guitars, from my $75.00 Lyon Strat Copy to 10k PRSi to Vintage Fenders and Gibsons to Thorns, Suhrs, and Groshes. These are the two best guitars I have ever played. Insane attention to detail and craftsmanship. I will take more photos soon but Schecter knocked these two out of the park, really awesome guitars.


Now I'm expecting HD pics + loads of topics mate


----------



## Zado

Millul said:


> C'mon Zado, don't be so negative! Trust me


No, you're italian, can't trust ya!


----------



## Zado

I smell shitstorm incoming here...


----------



## Mathemagician

Zado said:


> This. 6 strings. With Zebra or Cream pups. 2 point tremolo. Must be done.



What finish is that? Deets.


----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


> I smell shitstorm incoming here...


From Ibanez guys because it looks like a JEM? Is that what you mean?


----------



## Zado

Mathemagician said:


> What finish is that? Deets.


No details yet. But looks incredible


Albake21 said:


> From Ibanez guys because it looks like a JEM? Is that what you mean?


Eh...


----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


> No details yet. But looks incredible
> 
> Eh...


I think I'm missing something here... I'll see myself out lol.


----------



## Smoked Porter

Yeah I don't get it either.


----------



## narad

Zado said:


> I smell shitstorm incoming here...



Did Ron Thorn do that?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Zado said:


> This. 6 strings. With Zebra or Cream pups. 2 point tremolo. Must be done.


it's like a radioactive bengal finish <3


----------



## dobbinlecher

It looks like it says "HANK" and I think the guitarist of Butcher Babies has an ibanez with that graphic.


----------



## cardinal

The PAWish swirl is bad ass. About time they did it. That’s what people want.


----------



## Zado

Albake21 said:


> I think I'm missing something here... I'll see myself out lol.


You guessed right, that was the problem



narad said:


> Did Ron Thorn do that?


Very likely


----------



## BrailleDecibel

dobbinlecher said:


> It looks like it says "HANK" and I think the guitarist of Butcher Babies has an ibanez with that graphic.


Not being all that familiar with them, I had to hit up Google, but it appears you're right...perhaps this Schecter is his new custom and he switched brands?


----------



## Gravy Train

BrailleDecibel said:


> Not being all that familiar with them, I had to hit up Google, but it appears you're right...perhaps this Schecter is his new custom and he switched brands?



He's still with Ibanez. It's just another LACS with a sweet paint job!


----------



## Zado

The guy who ordered that guitar's the same what got a CS PT with a similar motif, he was a player in kingdom Come band IIRC. Nils Finkeisen the name


----------



## Zado

Bazoombas


----------



## MoonJelly

Now that's a fade done right.


----------



## Mad-Max

Zado said:


> Bazoombas


Argh! Those need to be 24 Frets!


----------



## Zado




----------



## Church2224

Well I am going to have to wait to post an NGD thread on the two Sunset 24s.

The 6 String I have spent time with and it is incredible, however the 7 string's neck pocket cracked and was damaged in shipping. The good news is Schecter is going to replace it for me, no questions asked, for free and they are taking care of it. Awesome people.


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> Well I am going to have to wait to post an NGD thread on the two Sunset 24s.
> 
> The 6 String I have spent time with and it is incredible, however the 7 string's neck pocket cracked and was damaged in shipping. The good news is Schecter is going to replace it for me, no questions asked, for free and they are taking care of it. Awesome people.


Was that a finish crack or wood?


----------



## cardinal

Church2224 said:


> Well I am going to have to wait to post an NGD thread on the two Sunset 24s.
> 
> The 6 String I have spent time with and it is incredible, however the 7 string's neck pocket cracked and was damaged in shipping. The good news is Schecter is going to replace it for me, no questions asked, for free and they are taking care of it. Awesome people.



Damn that’s a bummer man. Good luck!


----------



## Church2224

Zado said:


> Was that a finish crack or wood?



Finish crack. Not a big deal but I had it happen before with a JEM 777 Reissue. I sent it back to Ibanez and they fixed it. Now it is one of my favorite guitars.


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> Finish crack. Not a big deal but I had it happen before with a JEM 777 Reissue. I sent it back to Ibanez and they fixed it. Now it is one of my favorite guitars.


All USA Schecters I played had a super tight neck joint, which is awesome for sustain but might develop finish cracks. Mine has one too, it didn't fall or anything, just wood expansion. It might develop one anyway


----------



## cardinal

I see why manufacturers do these super tight neck joints (people otherwise would complain), but it’s really unnecessary from a performance stand point and can only lead to finish problems. Oh well.


----------



## Church2224

I think this was just damaged in shipping. I have 9 other USA Schecters and none of them have this problem.


----------



## Zado

cardinal said:


> I see why manufacturers do these super tight neck joints (people otherwise would complain), but it’s really unnecessary from a performance stand point and can only lead to finish problems. Oh well.


the crack on mine is very small, but bugged me quite a lot cause it's on the cutaway and not under the joint. But hey it's a strat, it must have signs right?


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> I think this was just damaged in shipping. I have 9 other USA Schecters and none of them have this problem.


Still quite a common problem with bolt ons i believe. A friend of mine has 5 Ibanez and all of them developed a finish crack, thanks to the body and neck wood expanding differently.


----------



## Zado

Ron Thorn now is a Fender CS masterbuilder, meaning we won't see any more swirled USA Schecs in the future...bummed


----------



## narad

Zado said:


> Ron Thorn now is a Fender CS masterbuilder, meaning we won't see any more swirled USA Schecs in the future...bummed



Yup, he's building guitars for the old folks now.

Simultaneously ruining my plans for a custom Thorn and a custom Schecter.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Was anything stated explicitly? In the past Fender has let thier higher ranking builders work on projects outside the Fender brand. Granted, I doubt they'd let him run things as before, but it might not be a complete end for Thorn Guitars or his work elsewhere, at least permanently.


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> Was anything stated explicitly? In the past Fender has let thier higher ranking builders work on projects outside the Fender brand. Granted, I doubt they'd let him run things as before, but it might not be a complete end for Thorn Guitars or his work elsewhere, at least permanently.



He used the phrase "retire Thorn Guitars", so I think this is the end for now :-/ I mean, what happens to his wood stash!?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> He used the phrase "retire Thorn Guitars", so I think this is the end for now :-/ I mean, what happens to his wood stash!?



That kinda sucks, but good for Ron! 

Though, didn't he just get a new shop a couple years ago? Didn't he have a couple employees? 

I wonder if they're just retiring the Thorn Guitars business and going to start something else.


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> That kinda sucks, but good for Ron!
> 
> Though, didn't he just get a new shop a couple years ago? Didn't he have a couple employees?
> 
> I wonder if they're just retiring the Thorn Guitars business and going to start something else.



This is the big post on TGP:

_I hope the mods are okay with me posting this here, felt it would eventually end up here anyway, might as well start it in this section.


After 18 years, I am retiring Thorn Guitars to pursue a new chapter in my life: I have accepted the newly created position of Principal Master Builder at the Fender Custom Shop starting today, April 30th.

The Gear Page has always been a wonderful home for me and Thorn Guitars and, frankly, is responsible for the majority of my success and longevity in this field. I will forever be grateful to this community and of course to Brian and the incredible group of Moderators - thank you chaps!
In retrospect, I've met so many great people thru this forum, some are my best friends now, that I can't imagine how my life would be without it and it's support.

I plan on still contributing as much and as often as I can here, but sadly there will no longer be any NTD threads. Hopefully, there will be a couple in the future, but now my name will grace the back of the headstocks and Leo's will be on the front.

I don't want this to come across as a "goodbye cruel world" post, but I'll admit this is difficult for me and might read as such. I am extremely proud and excited of my new position and look forward to building some amazing instruments shoulder to shoulder with a group of Master Builders I've know and respected for years.

I'd like to thank all of The Gear Page members for being so wonderful to me and my products for nearly 2 decades - cheers and a wholehearted thank you!

Ron Thorn_


----------



## Zado

^Ninjd.

Happy for him, sucks for my planned swirled Schecs


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> This is the big post on TGP:
> 
> _I hope the mods are okay with me posting this here, felt it would eventually end up here anyway, might as well start it in this section.
> 
> 
> After 18 years, I am retiring Thorn Guitars to pursue a new chapter in my life: I have accepted the newly created position of Principal Master Builder at the Fender Custom Shop starting today, April 30th.
> 
> The Gear Page has always been a wonderful home for me and Thorn Guitars and, frankly, is responsible for the majority of my success and longevity in this field. I will forever be grateful to this community and of course to Brian and the incredible group of Moderators - thank you chaps!
> In retrospect, I've met so many great people thru this forum, some are my best friends now, that I can't imagine how my life would be without it and it's support.
> 
> I plan on still contributing as much and as often as I can here, but sadly there will no longer be any NTD threads. Hopefully, there will be a couple in the future, but now my name will grace the back of the headstocks and Leo's will be on the front.
> 
> I don't want this to come across as a "goodbye cruel world" post, but I'll admit this is difficult for me and might read as such. I am extremely proud and excited of my new position and look forward to building some amazing instruments shoulder to shoulder with a group of Master Builders I've know and respected for years.
> 
> I'd like to thank all of The Gear Page members for being so wonderful to me and my products for nearly 2 decades - cheers and a wholehearted thank you!
> 
> Ron Thorn_



Thanks for posting that.

I made a huge leap of faith on my career about ten years ago and I can only imagine the excitement and other assorted things Ron must feel. 

Again, this is great and I don't think I've ever been so interested in maybe getting a Fender.


----------



## cardinal

Zado said:


> Ron Thorn now is a Fender CS masterbuilder, meaning we won't see any more swirled USA Schecs in the future...bummed



Well I’m crossing my fingers he’ll be receptive to some Fender ERG type guitars, though I don’t know whether he built any 7-strings when he was on his own.


----------



## Zado

cardinal said:


> Well I’m crossing my fingers he’ll be receptive to some Fender ERG type guitars, though I don’t know whether he built any 7-strings when he was on his own.


I'm positive we'll see something different from regular Fender CS stuff. No other reason to employ him


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I think we'll see his craftsmanship, how he executes ideas more than something like new models. We'll definitely see awesome finishes and inlay and other unique touches he put on his own guitars.


----------



## Church2224

I was planning on a few more USA Swirls, glad I got the two I did...

But now I have Fender GAS now that Ron is with them.


----------



## cardinal

Whoever got that multicolor swirl 7 is a lucky dude.


----------



## Smoked Porter

Just a heads up for anyone interested, there's an older used Tempest 7 for $200 on Guitar Center's site. I don't need it, but someone else might wanna snag it, especially for that price.

https://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/Schecter-Guitar-Research/Tempest-7-Solid-Body-Electric-Guitar.gc


----------



## Zado

Impressive guitarwork. Just not a super fan of the bevel trend they're apparently followijg


----------



## mnemonic

Is a big bevel gonna be one of those features that totally dates a guitar and makes it look like it’s from the 2010’s?


----------



## _MonSTeR_

mnemonic said:


> Is a big bevel gonna be one of those features that totally dates a guitar and makes it look like it’s from the 2010’s?



Yep, they’re this decades abalone binding.


----------



## luislais

Zado said:


> Impressive guitarwork. Just not a super fan of the bevel trend they're apparently followijg



it looks really awesome!!! Thanks for the photo


----------



## MoonJelly

Zado said:


> Impressive guitarwork. Just not a super fan of the bevel trend they're apparently followijg


I just don't like that. It looks like a cutting board.

I don't have anything against the bevel, though. At least it's not so big that I find it distracting.


----------



## cardinal

MoonJelly said:


> I just don't like that. It looks like a cutting board.
> 
> I don't have anything against the bevel, though. At least it's not so big that I find it distracting.



Yeah, this style of build is usually called a butcher block for that reason. It’s a throwback to the ‘70s when Charvel and some others did whacky stuff like this.

I don’t particularly like them, but especially the way this one was executed. The “blocks” on the top look like they just started cutting slices from the end of a board, but the last blocks along the back edge don’t have the matching grain pattern. 

And in any event it’d look much better if they’d started with a book matched top and then cut it into the pieces and laminated it all together.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


>


That looks like someone threw up all over a guitar lol.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

The new clown puke finish


----------



## Zado

Me likes an awful lot


----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


> Me likes an awful lot


The purple one is alright, but the other has too much green in it. I love burled tops, but those two are a bit much for me.


----------



## Zado

Albake21 said:


> The purple one is alright, but the other has too much green in it. I love burled tops, but those two are a bit much for me.


Consider the finish is still to be applied tho


----------



## Zado

https://www.instagram.com/p/BisQns8nWxi/


----------



## cardinal

Oops, they let that one out of the shop without cringy inlay.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

I love these recent ones. I hope they give me some sick new 8s


----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BisQns8nWxi/


Damn that thing is amazing!


----------



## TedintheShed

Wrong thread


----------



## Zado




----------



## Zado




----------



## Smoked Porter

Nice. That's basically a better looking Loomis.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Smoked Porter said:


> Nice. That's basically a better looking Loomis.



Had to do something with all the stuff that was in production before he split.


----------



## feraledge

Smoked Porter said:


> Nice. That's basically a better looking Loomis.


“Shit Loomis is leaving, what do we do with these almost dead on sigs??”
“Hmmmm... what if we just got rid of those super gaudy inlays that Jeff got off his emblazoned back pockets on his jeans?”
“I don’t know, bro. Affliction aficionados are brand loyalists...”
“Let’s let Kiesel take the wheel, trust me on this. I think we’re ready to join the right side of history.”
“Sounds just crazy enough to try.”


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the hideous gothic cross inlays were 99% of the reason I never bought a loomis sig, that red apocalypse with the maple board is hot af.


----------



## Smoked Porter

MaxOfMetal said:


> Had to do something with all the stuff that was in production before he split.


That crossed my mind too. 



feraledge said:


> “Shit Loomis is leaving, what do we do with these almost dead on sigs??”
> “Hmmmm... what if we just got rid of those super gaudy inlays that Jeff got off his emblazoned back pockets on his jeans?”
> “I don’t know, bro. Affliction aficionados are brand loyalists...”
> “Let’s let Kiesel take the wheel, trust me on this. I think we’re ready to join the right side of history.”
> “Sounds just crazy enough to try.”


----------



## Zado

I still like the c1-hellraiser shape more than the Sls for the Loom-ish one


----------



## cardinal

Zado said:


> I still like the c1-hellraiser shape more than the Sls for the Loom-ish one



Yeah, their C-Series shapes looked better before they extended the cutaways or whatever it is they did to them.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Man some of these are getting kind of Kiesely


----------



## Zado

Dineley said:


> Man some of these are getting kind of Kiesely


I really hope it's coincidence


----------



## Soya

I actually liked the inlays...


----------



## cardinal

Dineley said:


> Man some of these are getting kind of Kiesely



One of the things I like about Schecter is that their custom shop seems up for just about whatever you want. 

Some of these wild burl and beveled designs are a recent trend/fad, so I can see why Schecter would build some just to announce that they will do it too. But if that’s not your thing, of course they’ll build just about whatever else you want.


----------



## Zado

^Lika badass Strats


----------



## possumkiller

I'm thinking about an E-1. Silverburst finish. Ebony fretboard. Faber ToM set. Those 70s Gibson style witch hat knobs. Not sure about pickups. Probably get a pickguard in black and white and try both.


----------



## Zado

https://www.instagram.com/p/BjDrbxzHosB/

Impressive for a Diamond series, really.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zado said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BjDrbxzHosB/
> 
> Impressive for a Diamond series, really.



Not really. Poplar burl isn't that uncommon, and when it's cut into thin veneers it can go very far. 

I think the more plain protos they've been doing lately, even that de-Loomis-ed one, is more interesting. It's more "honest" if you know what I mean.


----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BjDrbxzHosB/
> 
> Impressive for a Diamond series, really.


Looks interesting to me. I'm curious to know if this is just a one off prototype that DCGL sells or is Schecter if actually prototyping for a production release.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Albake21 said:


> Looks interesting to me. I'm curious to know if this is just a one off prototype that DCGL sells or is Schecter if actually prototyping for a production release.



DGCL gets tons of neat protos, rarely do we something go into production, but every now and something similar might come out down the road. 

If you see one you like, grab it! They tend to go fast, and like I said, we rarely see anything go production.

I've purchased from DGCL before, great retailer. Buy with confidence.


----------



## Albake21

MaxOfMetal said:


> DGCL gets tons of neat protos, rarely do we something go into production, but every now and something similar might come out down the road.
> 
> If you see one you like, grab it! They tend to go fast, and like I said, we rarely see anything go production.
> 
> I've purchased from DGCL before, great retailer. Buy with confidence.


Yeah I follow these prototypes quite often. A lot of them really peak my interest and I'd love to buy one eventually.


----------



## Zado

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not really. Poplar burl isn't that uncommon, and when it's cut into thin veneers it can go very far.
> 
> I think the more plain protos they've been doing lately, even that de-Loomis-ed one, is more interesting. It's more "honest" if you know what I mean.


Sure, but it really looks like a higher end piece of gear to me. I understand the production cost might be the same as an hellraiser model, just saying that if someone told me the one in the pic is a high end, maybe even a custom shop instrument, I could believe it.


----------



## xzacx

Zado said:


> Sure, but it really looks like a higher end piece of gear to me. I understand the production cost might be the same as an hellraiser model, just saying that if someone told me the one in the pic is a high end, maybe even a custom shop instrument, I could believe it.



IMO, if you've seen poplar burl veneers in person, there's nothing high end about how it looks.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

possumkiller said:


> I'm thinking about an E-1. Silverburst finish. Ebony fretboard. Faber ToM set. Those 70s Gibson style witch hat knobs. Not sure about pickups. Probably get a pickguard in black and white and try both.



please take many many many pictures of this wow.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Albake21 said:


> Yeah I follow these prototypes quite often. A lot of them really peak my interest and I'd love to buy one eventually.



the prototypes are awesome, I grabbed a maple boarded Banshee Elite 8 prototype, only bummer is it has Nazgul/Sentient instead of the cool Schecter pups which I would love to try.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I tried one of these today and really enjoyed it. no rough fret ends, played like a dream and the apocalypse pickups sounded pretty good. The cleans were ok but they're pretty kick ass for rock/metal. The bridge in split mode is super spanky and single coil like, I loved it. I hated the pickguard though. felt really rough.


----------



## Albake21

Dineley said:


> the prototypes are awesome, I grabbed a maple boarded Banshee Elite 8 prototype, only bummer is it has Nazgul/Sentient instead of the cool Schecter pups which I would love to try.


Ohhhh have any pictures?


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Albake21 said:


> Ohhhh have any pictures?



have some more too just on my work computer ATM.


----------



## Albake21

Dineley said:


> have some more too just on my work computer ATM.


Damn that thing is awesome! I'd totally grab one in a 7 string.


----------



## possumkiller

I like Vs but the Schecter V-1 offset V just doesn't get me hard. Offset Vs that aren't an RR look horrible. I was thinking about if the USA custom shop would go for doing something like the E-1 but a V. Basically just a standard V with a little twerking here and there.


----------



## MoonJelly

is that photoshop or real? I want one


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

KnightBrolaire said:


> I tried one of these today and really enjoyed it. no rough fret ends, played like a dream and the apocalypse pickups sounded pretty good. The cleans were ok but they're pretty kick ass for rock/metal. The bridge in split mode is super spanky and single coil like, I loved it. I hated the pickguard though. felt really rough.


I was just looking at one of these PT Apocalypse guitars on the used market last week, and I was thinking about cutting a deal for it, doing some mods to it, and "Mad Max"-ing it out. There just doesn't seem to be many players around the internet who got their hands on one and/or left a review anywhere. Thanks for the words on it, KnightBrolaire.


----------



## cardinal

possumkiller said:


> I like Vs but the Schecter V-1 offset V just doesn't get me hard. Offset Vs that aren't an RR look horrible. I was thinking about if the USA custom shop would go for doing something like the E-1 but a V. Basically just a standard V with a little twerking here and there.
> View attachment 61469



As long as there are no trademark issues, I’d bet it’ll be fine. 

I asked for some somewhat unusual things, and they didn’t bat an eye other than to just ask some thoughtful follow up questions to make sure we were on the same page. 

It wasn’t anything like a new body shape, but as long as you can clearly communicate what you want, I’ll bet they’ll do it.


----------



## Zado

It's no trademark issue, they can litterally make anything. Problem is that going custom shape means masterwork prices


----------



## possumkiller

Zado said:


> It's no trademark issue, they can litterally make anything. Problem is that going custom shape means masterwork prices


What are masterwork prices like?


----------



## Zado

possumkiller said:


> What are masterwork prices like?


Depending on the specs around 4-5-6k. But you can ask litterally anything


----------



## cardinal

possumkiller said:


> What are masterwork prices like?



The masterworks tool on the Schecter website can give you an idea of the MSRP, and a dealer will discount down from that by the typical amount.


----------



## Zado

https://www.instagram.com/p/BjIj_nhDM72/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BjJvtHSHK3x/


----------



## dirtool

me want!!!!!


----------



## Anquished

^ That one is rather sweet. Don't they have a series exclusive to Japan that looks like that? Or am I making that up?


----------



## cip 123

dirtool said:


> me want!!!!!


Sadly not a fan looks a bit like a legator or a Chinese fake schecter.


----------



## possumkiller

dirtool said:


> me want!!!!!


Ditch the ugly wood for a solid color and I'd be on it.


----------



## dirtool

Anquished said:


> ^ That one is rather sweet. Don't they have a series exclusive to Japan that looks like that? Or am I making that up?







you mean this one?same shape,it is exclusive to China


----------



## Anquished

dirtool said:


> you mean this one?same shape,it is exclusive to China



Yeah that's the one I was thinking of, thanks.


----------



## Albake21

dirtool said:


> me want!!!!!


Only $650!


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Zado said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BjDrbxzHosB/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impressive for a Diamond series, really.



With that being Fishman Fluence pickups, is it just me or does that feel oddly similar to or reminiscent of the Keith Merrow imports slated for later this year???


----------



## cip 123

LeviathanKiller said:


> With that being Fishman Fluence pickups, is it just me or does that feel oddly similar to or reminiscent of the Keith Merrow imports slated for later this year???


It better not be, it looks like a Chinese knockoff, of a km3.


----------



## Zado




----------



## possumkiller

cip 123 said:


> It better not be, it looks like a Chinese knockoff, of a km3.


Maybe it is the cheapo Chinese MkIII? The pickups don't look like regular fisherman's. The inlays are plain plastic. Generic bridge. Horns are not as pointy.


----------



## cip 123

possumkiller said:


> Maybe it is the cheapo Chinese MkIII? The pickups don't look like regular fisherman's. The inlays are plain plastic. Generic bridge. Horns are not as pointy.


The fishmans will be the open core ones Keith uses, they'll be trying different bobbins for cost probably.

It makes me think it isn't Keiths due to the shape, though I think that line would look better with different tops or a solid colour. I like what they're going for, good pickups, cool fretboards they're using wenge on those ones. You would just upgrade the bridge and tuners yourself properly which is sometimes cheaper than upgrading pups.


----------



## Church2224

Zado said:


>



What is this? A USA Custom Shop Run ?


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> What is this? A USA Custom Shop Run ?


Yep, likely a Sun Valley Classic limited series.


----------



## cip 123

Church2224 said:


> What is this? A USA Custom Shop Run ?


I saw this pic a while ago I think it is yea, must've been them trying to get some US stuff in to stores?


----------



## Zado

https://www.guitarcenter.com/Schecter-Guitar-Research/Sunset-Standard-Electric-Guitar.gc

Things explained: it's a GC exclusove run of 50 pieces.


----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


> https://www.guitarcenter.com/Schecter-Guitar-Research/Sunset-Standard-Electric-Guitar.gc
> 
> Things explained: it's a GC exclusove run of 50 pieces.


Hmm I'm not sure if I like it or not...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zado said:


> https://www.guitarcenter.com/Schecter-Guitar-Research/Sunset-Standard-Electric-Guitar.gc
> 
> Things explained: it's a GC exclusove run of 50 pieces.



That's actually really freaking cool.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

Dineley said:


> have some more too just on my work computer ATM.



Oh, man. I wanted this so bad!


----------



## I play music

Zado said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BjIj_nhDM72/
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BjJvtHSHK3x/



Ewwww, really hoping those rotten wood tops are not becoming the new trend, always looks like someone had thrown up 
They better stay some bevel king exclusive thing 
Solid finish ftw!


----------



## MoonJelly

Spalted and burl tops have been a trend for decades. They come and go just like my affinity for them.


----------



## cip 123

MoonJelly said:


> Spalted and burl tops have been a trend for decades. They come and go just like my affinity for them.


IMO the only people who can pull them off properly are Mayones.

Smaller boutique builders do it well too but Mayones are the only large brand doing it well.


----------



## I play music

MoonJelly said:


> Spalted and burl tops have been a trend for decades. They come and go just like my affinity for them.


Until now I haven't seen them (often) on mass produced guitars  Custom shop guitars, yes, but that's a different thing I guess because they can put more effort into selecting a better looking piece.


----------



## I play music

Also, I much prefer the normal Schecter 4+3 headstock over that huge in-line 7 string headstock.


dirtool said:


> me want!!!!!


----------



## I play music

This is still my favorite out of all the Schecter prototypes I've seen. Maybe with a maple fretboard...


----------



## Vyn

cip 123 said:


> IMO the only people who can pull them off properly are Mayones.
> 
> Smaller boutique builders do it well too but Mayones are the only large brand doing it well.



To be honest I would have put Mayones in the small boutique builder category.


----------



## cip 123

Vyn said:


> To be honest I would have put Mayones in the small boutique builder category.



By smaller boutique I meant guys you're not finding in stores etc. 

Mayones are still small but much larger than say Tom Drinkwater.


----------



## MoonJelly

While we're on the subject I have seen burled/spalted tops from *many *big builders...Ibanez, Dean, Washburn, Jackson, G&L, Hagstrom...PRS even has a spalted top in their SE line right now.

It seemed to me it was never 'popular', more it was marketed as 'limited run' to niche players who wanted something unique. But yeah, it's nothing new.

I owned a Hagstrom with a spalted top and for like 2 years I was absolutley in love with it. Then one day I decided it looked awful and I sold it. I bought another Hag with a regular flame maple top, and it was in the stable several years until it was stolen. I would like to have another in the future but it definitely wont be a spalted/burled top for me.


----------



## Vyn

cip 123 said:


> By smaller boutique I meant guys you're not finding in stores etc.
> 
> Mayones are still small but much larger than say Tom Drinkwater.



Even that definition is a little shakey, and is very region-dependent. I've never seen a Mayones in a store over here, it's usually the one-off that someone has imported from overseas.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MoonJelly said:


> While we're on the subject I have seen burled/spalted tops from *many *big builders...Ibanez, Dean, Washburn, Jackson, G&L, Hagstrom...PRS even has a spalted top in their SE line right now.
> 
> It seemed to me it was never 'popular', more it was marketed as 'limited run' to niche players who wanted something unique. But yeah, it's nothing new.
> 
> I owned a Hagstrom with a spalted top and for like 2 years I was absolutley in love with it. Then one day I decided it looked awful and I sold it. I bought another Hag with a regular flame maple top, and it was in the stable several years until it was stolen. I would like to have another in the future but it definitely wont be a spalted/burled top for me.



Technology is a big factor. It's cheaper than ever to buy stabilized Poplar Burl veneers and thin sheets for drop tops. Much of that has to do with advances in the methods used to increase yield of burl veneers. 

Very expensive instruments (mostly boutique basses) use various types of burls, many of which you're never going to see, even in veneer thickness, on cheaper instruments. But the average player doesn't really consider that. They see a "top" that looks like that of a $5k+ instrument and thinks it means quality.


----------



## MoonJelly

^Good point. I don't think I'll ever buy a burl/spalt something from a production run again. But if I was commissioning a Daemoness...that is another story.


----------



## Zado

Some USA stuff


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zado said:


> Some USA stuff



I still think this is the best thing they've done in years. Simple, high quality and affordable.

Doesn't hurt that it reminds me of the stuff they were putting out in the early, early 00's. Back before they went for gaudy, cheapos.


----------



## Zado

MaxOfMetal said:


> I still think this is the best thing they've done in years. Simple, high quality and affordable.
> 
> Doesn't hurt that it reminds me of the stuff they were putting out in the early, early 00's. Back before they went for gaudy, cheapos.


Yep, it gives me memories of those USA natural tinted guitars they made years ago










No fancy figured tops, just bare badass wood.


----------



## mikah912

Zado said:


> Some USA stuff




That Koa SuperStrat is.....Jesus........need to be alone....


----------



## Zado

Yeah, looks rad, tho I still prefer the Sunset and the CET shapes


----------



## cardinal

22 fret shapes just look better. Though I’m starting to come around to using 24 frets.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cardinal said:


> 22 fret shapes just look better. Though I’m starting to come around to using 24 frets.



Yeah, jamming 24 on something designed for less tends to look "off". 

I do like having 24 though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I go back and forth on whether I actually need or want 24 frets. Most of the time I'd rather have those 2 extra frets than not have them. 
It's too bad only japan gets cool stuff like this:


----------



## Zado

^totally. 24 fret shapes often look like "too much". That's the main reason why I don't have half a dozen of Jackson PC-1 in my room.


----------



## possumkiller

Zado said:


> Yep, it gives me memories of those USA natural tinted guitars they made years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No fancy figured tops, just bare badass wood.


Yes. Those late 90s and early 2000s Schecter and ESPs. The LTDs had some nice finishes. The 100 series was solid black or metallic red or blue. The 200 series was solid black or transparent red or blue over an Ash body. No puke bursts over burly spalted rot wood veneers with gaudy ass quadruple plastic abalone binding and grotesque inlays. Ibanez was making good shit during that time as well.


----------



## Zado

Talkin good old ESPs





Miss the good old times.


----------



## cardinal

Even the old Diamond Series stuff was beautiful IMHO


----------



## mnemonic

I really like the old headstocks also. 

My old A7+ has a reversed 1+6 headstock, fits the body style well.


----------



## possumkiller

cardinal said:


> Even the old Diamond Series stuff was beautiful IMHO


Schecter needs to bring that headstock back. Looks better than the ESP Forest headstock they use.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cardinal said:


> Even the old Diamond Series stuff was beautiful IMHO



They cheap and pretty well built too!


----------



## Zado

And with those beautiful phat necks you don't see anymore nowadays


----------



## cardinal

MaxOfMetal said:


> They cheap and pretty well built too!



I think I spent $200 on that, and it’s truly one of the nicest guitars I’ve ever had. Plays and sustains extremely well.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cardinal said:


> I think I spent $200 on that, and it’s truly one of the nicest guitars I’ve ever had. Plays and sustains extremely well.



I used to grab all the C7s and A7s. They were like $150 and played just as good as most RG7421s and RG7621s. Every now and then you'd find a cool color one too. 

I think that's why I really didn't like Schecter for a long time. They went from making these to those gaudy, plasticy, heavy ugly things.


----------



## Church2224

I am going to order one of those USA Schecter Sunset Standards in that Guitar Center run. They look like sweet guitars and I have a good buddy who works at GC who will get me one in.


----------



## Church2224

I just ordered the Sunset Standard, should be here in the week!


----------



## Zado

Me hates ya w/ passion


----------



## Mad-Max

Zado said:


> Yeah, looks rad, tho I still prefer the Sunset and the CET shapes


THAT COLOR! 

My favorite out of any color ever.


----------



## LordCashew

Mad-Max said:


> THAT COLOR!
> 
> My favorite out of any color ever.



Me too! Too bad a piece of koa like that can set you back $800+ these days, depending on the builder...


----------



## Zado

More of the koa thing


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I don't know how I feel about the looks of koa...


----------



## Soya

That Koa 006 7 string.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Soya said:


> That Koa 006 7 string.



I believe they call those 007s.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Zado said:


> More of the koa thing


----------



## cardinal

Walnut can get into that same ballpark and is much for cost friendly. But Koa is beautiful IMHO, can’t argue with that.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

Zado said:


>



This gave me a chub


----------



## KnightBrolaire

cardinal said:


> Walnut can get into that same ballpark and is much for cost friendly. But Koa is beautiful IMHO, can’t argue with that.


yeah if you want that kind of aesthetic walnut and brown stained flamed maple make good facsimiles. if you want that warmer sound that koa tends to impart AND the aesthetic for significantly less, go with tazzie blackwood or monkeypod.


----------



## I play music

Zado said:


> More of the koa thing


Why does it have 3 strap buttons?


----------



## cardinal

I play music said:


> Why does it have 3 strap buttons?



Tom Anderson always has done that, and Schecter stuck with it after Tom left. 

It makes the guitar more stable if you lean it against something and gives you some choices for how the neck might balance on a strap.


----------



## I play music

cardinal said:


> Tom Anderson always has done that, and Schecter stuck with it after Tom left.
> 
> It makes the guitar more stable if you lean it against something and gives you some choices for how the neck might balance on a strap.


Hmm... I guess everyone would use the upper button or would anyone prefer the lower one? I'd imagine this to make the neck dive ;-)
Also, if you buy security locks for this thing, you have to buy two sets


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I play music said:


> Hmm... I guess everyone would use the upper button or would anyone prefer the lower one? I'd imagine this to make the neck dive ;-)
> Also, if you buy security locks for this thing, you have to buy two sets



1 and a half


----------



## Zado




----------



## Mad-Max

LeviathanKiller said:


> I don't know how I feel about the looks of koa...


I however, know how I feel about it!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lawd jesus


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Riot is one one Schecter's most underrated shapes.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Riot is one one Schecter's most underrated shapes.


riots, avengers and hellcats need more love. especially hellcats.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

KnightBrolaire said:


> riots, avengers and hellcats need more love. especially hellcats.


I'd like to add the Tempest to that list, mainly on the extended-range side of things...I would love to see another 7-string version of that, or even better yet (at least for my taste), a baritone version!


----------



## Isolationist

BrailleDecibel said:


> I'd like to add the Tempest to that list, mainly on the extended-range side of things...I would love to see another 7-string version of that, or even better yet (at least for my taste), a baritone version!



I'll fight any nerd who doesn't like the Tempest body. I wish Schecter would give it more attention.


----------



## I play music

KnightBrolaire said:


> lawd jesus


No, thanks.


----------



## mnemonic

KnightBrolaire said:


> riots, avengers and hellcats need more love. especially hellcats.



And _especially_ Avengers.


----------



## Zado

Ohohoh.


----------



## cardinal

Is that the refinish for Church2224?


----------



## Zado

cardinal said:


> Is that the refinish for Church2224?


No idea if that's his refinish, but 100% sure it's something for him


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> lawd jesus



Maaan, if that didn't have the hole in it, I'd be making phone calls right now. Love the riot shape.


----------



## Church2224

Zado said:


> No idea if that's his refinish, but 100% sure it's something for him




My first Sunset 24-7 was damaged sadly, however John and Michael at Schecter were really cool and are doing a rebuild of the body for me and this is it!


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> My first Sunset 24-7 was damaged sadly, however John and Michael at Schecter were really cool and are doing a rebuild of the body for me and this is it!


So that was the one! We knew it mate


----------



## Zado




----------



## Mathemagician

Ooooh. So burly.


----------



## TiffuZeless

New baritone Apocalypse!
Only 27" tho

http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/m...ey-6-String-Electric-Guitar-2018--P12999.aspx


----------



## Albake21

TiffuZeless said:


> New baritone Apocalypse!
> Only 27" tho
> 
> http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/m...ey-6-String-Electric-Guitar-2018--P12999.aspx


Damn! That looks absolutely awesome. I might have to pick one of these up when they come out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TiffuZeless said:


> New baritone Apocalypse!
> Only 27" tho
> 
> http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/m...ey-6-String-Electric-Guitar-2018--P12999.aspx


Like I said earlier; sometimes they drop their newest models just... randomly. 

Also, fucking right as I buy my Kenny Hickey sig. About time they go with the full 27'' scale instead of meeting in the middle with a 26.5'' scale.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Like I said earlier; sometimes they drop their newest models just... randomly.
> 
> Also, fucking right as I buy my Kenny Hickey sig. About time they go with the full 27'' scale instead of meeting in the middle with a 26.5'' scale.


Pics of your KH would be mostly appreciated tho


----------



## Zado

Double


----------



## MoonJelly

I was going to buy one of those KH sigs too, but then I started thinking about basses and I really want an Esh.


----------



## cip 123

At the risk of being incredibly vain, I figured I'd post these here for some Custom Shop love, also my Schecter looks sick  . Opened for The Contortionist in Glasgow last week.

Apologies if the pics are massive.

Photo cred - https://www.instagram.com/juliantakespics/





















Also tempted to take the pickup rings off and put soapbars in I know, I know, sacrilege but I really hate pup rings plus mine are all broken.


----------



## Albake21

cip 123 said:


> At the risk of being incredibly vain, I figured I'd post these here for some Custom Shop love, also my Schecter looks sick  . Opened for The Contortionist in Glasgow last week.
> 
> Apologies if the pics are massive.
> 
> Photo cred - https://www.instagram.com/juliantakespics/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also tempted to take the pickup rings off and put soapbars in I know, I know, sacrilege but I really hate pup rings plus mine are all broken.


Is that the same one as your SSO avatar?


----------



## cardinal

@cip 123 looks awesome! Always love to see gig pics. 

If consider just filling the screw holes to ditch the rings.


----------



## cip 123

Albake21 said:


> Is that the same one as your SSO avatar?



Yes depends on the light, if it's dark it's almost black, in the light you could call it pink almost. Guess why it's called Black Violet 



cardinal said:


> @cip 123 looks awesome! Always love to see gig pics.
> 
> If consider just filling the screw holes to ditch the rings.



Thank you!

I thought about that but it'd be hard to match the paint obviously so figured I might just get soapbars. Still debating, don't have the money to do it yet.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

looked at the kenny hickey sig again, but never noticed the color was named steele green. that's a nice touch ;_;


----------



## cardinal

cip 123 said:


> Yes depends on the light, if it's dark it's almost black, in the light you could call it pink almost. Guess why it's called Black Violet
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I thought about that but it'd be hard to match the paint obviously so figured I might just get soapbars. Still debating, don't have the money to do it yet.



The screw holes might still be there either way? I think soap bars are larger than the passive pickups themselves but smaller than the rings.


----------



## cip 123

cardinal said:


> The screw holes might still be there either way? I think soap bars are larger than the passive pickups themselves but smaller than the rings.



They look like they might just cover it, I'll investigate it more when I have the funds, I need some soapbar fishmans anyway for another project.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> looked at the kenny hickey sig again, but never noticed the color was named steele green. that's a nice touch ;_;



It's a great tribute. Ken's original guitar was actually more of a florescent highlighter green, but I'm guessing to pay tribute to Pete, they went with a darker green, closer to his Vinland Green. 







I also guess he chose Steele Green instead of Vinland as a tribute to him as well.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


>


Whoa... what is that?


----------



## Seabeast2000

so this thread is from 2013 with a 2016 title....can we updater. Maybe "Newest Schecter Models" ?


----------



## BrailleDecibel

The906 said:


> so this thread is from 2013 with a 2016 title....can we updater. Maybe "Newest Schecter Models" ?


"Newest Schecter Models (Pure Schex Appeal Ahead)"


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Zado said:


>



Why did this hae to have a bezel .


----------



## Zado

Possibly DCGL protos


----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


> Possibly DCGL protos


Where did you get the pictures from then?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

BrailleDecibel said:


> "Newest Schecter Models (Pure Schex Appeal Ahead)"


----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## Mathemagician

Without the stupid bezel, that Schecter and more importantly that headstock look amazing.


----------



## Zado

Albake21 said:


> Where did you get the pictures from then?


Schecter Facebook forum page


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

This is one of the few times where I see a bare bevel working, given the headstock and whatnot.


----------



## Albake21

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This is one of the few times where I see a bare bevel working, given the headstock and whatnot.


Yeah I actually really like the bevel. The headstock and bevel work well together.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Albake21 said:


> Yeah I actually really like the bevel. The headstock and bevel work well together.



It also helps it's a small bevel, and doesn't take up like 1/4 of the body.


----------



## Zado

Yeah, that headstock really is top


----------



## mnemonic

I like that quite a bit. Apart from the top but I generally dislike the gaudy rainbow tops on all guitars. 

The shape and headstock work well.


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


>



Not identical but getting similar vibes to the Jericho Prism -


----------



## cardinal

Those new Banshee-ish things look pretty good to me.


----------



## Boojakki

cip 123 said:


> Not identical but getting similar vibes to the Jericho Prism -



...would play the crap out of it...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The906 said:


> so this thread is from 2013 with a 2016 title....can we updater. Maybe "Newest Schecter Models" ?


----------



## Zado

Feels refreshing


btw


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Ugh, enough with the bargain basement burl.


----------



## possumkiller

MaxOfMetal said:


> Ugh, enough with the bargain basement burl.


No shit. Burl, spalt, flame, quilt, exotic. I am just sick AF of all these veneers on every single thing. Unless it is a real top, I want a solid color.

Not to mention the Kieselizing of everything lately with bevels and atrocious paintschemes over garbage veneers. That guitar would look awesome in gloss metallic silver.


----------



## narad

Remember when all the budget metal guitars were gloss metal and everyone was complaining? THIS is what you get!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> Remember when all the budget metal guitars were gloss metal and everyone was complaining? THIS is what you get!!



If by "gloss metal" you mean "black", that's now my favorite name for that color ever.


----------



## Zado

Still I wish they used more solid colors. They tend to put too many flamed fancy tops, that's not for everyone, especially in metal genre. And when there's no figured veneer, they use satin black, which is way out of my preferences. Dunno, I still think their coolest metal stuff was the old Blackjack series














Nothing too fancy, simple yet effective. Loved that cream binding. And yeah, the cards logo as well.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zado said:


> Still I wish they used more solid colors. They tend to put too many flamed fancy tops, that's not for everyone, especially in metal genre. And when there's no figured veneer, they use satin black, which is way out of my preferences. Dunno, I still think their coolest metal stuff was the old Blackjack series
> 
> Nothing too fancy, simple yet effective. Loved that cream binding. And yeah, the cards logo as well.



The ATX models weren't too bad either, but I still feel they've never topped the early 00's Diamond Series, as far as aesthetics.

From 00' to 04' they were putting out some really cool, sophisticated looking instruments. Then, in 05' they started jumping the shark with the Hellraiser and Damien series.

Interestingly, that's also when quality took something of a dive.


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> If by "gloss metal" you mean "black", that's now my favorite name for that color ever.



Ah damnit, yes, gloss black. Hopefully Ibanez can pick up that nomenclature for next year's lineup!


----------



## Anquished

Speaking of gloss black, I really wish they'd make these again.





Since getting my A7 I've been gassing for an 8 string version.


----------



## cip 123

I'm fine with regular veneers like flame and quilt but BURL CAN GET TO F*CK.

Burl looks good when it's a proper top on a custom guitar, but anything else you end up looking like legator. It's pretty much an expressway to "I'm a cheap low end guitar".


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Man those burls look terrible but $700 for a top notch fanned fret ain't bad.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ewww that fanned fret headstock is disgusting.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Man those burls look terrible but $700 for a *top notch* fanned fret ain't bad.


----------



## Albake21

I kinda want to buy ones of those gross burls for cheap and completely mod it and refinish it. Maybe throw a flamed maple veneer on it. At the same time, it's very unique in the sense that only a few were made...


----------



## I play music

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Man those burls look terrible but $700 for a top notch fanned fret ain't bad.


It can be as cheap as it wants, with that aesthetics I wouldn't want to have it in my room (bevel, burl, color combo, ...).


----------



## dirtool

I don't know why, the bevel on headstock looks cool, but not on the body. Schecter definitely can do a full top to cover the bevel, like km-7 mkii.
And I don't even mind a solid color and save 100-200 bucks.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MaxOfMetal said:


>



If it's a south korean guitar that just needs a pickup change...






I've always had good luck with MiK Schecters. It's why I stan for them so much.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If it's a south korean guitar that just needs a pickup change...
> 
> I've always had good luck with MiK Schecters. It's why I stan for them so much.



Yeah, but what does "top notch" mean?

Would you really say this is "of the highest quality" or "excellent"?

I'm sure it's not bad, and I'd even go as far as saying it has the potential of being pretty good for an entry level fanned fret. 

There are maybe a couple dozen builders in the world that I'd say are top notch, but none of them are mass produced in South Korea.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, but what does "top notch" mean?
> 
> Would you really say this is "of the highest quality" or "excellent"?
> 
> I'm sure it's not bad, and I'd even go as far as saying it has the potential of being pretty good for an entry level fanned fret.
> 
> There are maybe a couple dozen builders in the world that I'd say are top notch, but none of them are mass produced in South Korea.



Okay fine. 

"Good guitar for the price."

Jesus.


----------



## mnemonic

My most-played, and favourite guitar is a Korean made Schecter A7+. Real solid. Apart from the lemons, of which there are a few out there, they’re just a good setup away from being ‘top notch’ guitars. 

After I set it up the way I like, my A7+ is as easy and fun to play as my Mayones. 



Albake21 said:


> I kinda want to buy ones of those gross burls for cheap and completely mod it and refinish it. Maybe throw a flamed maple veneer on it. At the same time, it's very unique in the sense that only a few were made...



This is what I wanted to do with that seven string SVSS strat, but alas there is no lefty version


----------



## cardinal

It’d be funny if it weren’t so dumb, but I have an older C7FR that is nicer than a lot of the fancier builds that roll through my hands. I joke to myself that if the exact same guitar had just cost a few grand instead of a few hundred, I’d be much happier with it because then I really could consider it “top notch.” 

But since it’s just a “cheap” Korean guitar, I’ve got to keep looking for something “better.”


----------



## Ketzer

MaxOfMetal said:


> The ATX models weren't too bad either, but I still feel they've never topped the early 00's Diamond Series, as far as aesthetics.
> 
> From 00' to 04' they were putting out some really cool, sophisticated looking instruments. Then, in 05' they started jumping the shark with the Hellraiser and Damien series.
> 
> Interestingly, that's also when quality took something of a dive.



I really liked the original hellraiser with the more subtle binding. And I always had a soft spot for the C-1 E/A semihollow.


----------



## Zado

I wish they made more of this


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

Some of the new model prototypes just went up for very affordable prices.

http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/Schecter-PROTOTYPES-C871.aspx


----------



## Seabeast2000

OliOliver said:


> Some of the new model prototypes just went up for very affordable prices.
> 
> http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/Schecter-PROTOTYPES-C871.aspx


A truly hazardous page. Nsfw -not safe for wallet.


----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## KnightBrolaire

BrailleDecibel said:


>


i usually hate satin black guitars, but damn does that avenger loook fiiiiiiine


----------



## Church2224

My Sunset 24 7 Rebuilt Turned out GREAT!


----------



## Albake21

Church2224 said:


> My Sunset 24 7 Rebuilt Turned out GREAT!


Damn both of your builds makes me want a Schecter custom so badly.


----------



## cip 123

Albake21 said:


> Damn both of your builds makes me want a Schecter custom so badly.


Do it dude, when I tried mine I made sure to try every other high end 7 in store. Strandberg, EBMM JP, Mayones (including master built). Still picked the Schecter.


----------



## Zado

And I picked mine after playing quite a few Suhrs.


----------



## Albake21

cip 123 said:


> Do it dude, when I tried mine I made sure to try every other high end 7 in store. Strandberg, EBMM JP, Mayones (including master built). Still picked the Schecter.


I think I might try them and at the very lest get a quote.


----------



## cardinal

I have played every fancy guitar I can get my hands on. The Masterworks Schecters are as good as the best of the best IMHO. 

I’m waiting on a custom build now. I really hope it goes well. If so, I have a hard time imagining why I’d order from a different shop.


----------



## Seabeast2000

not a new Schecter post, but figured I'd ask here...

Has Schecter ever made a "super Tele" PT with arched/carved top with a FR? I guess something similar to a Hellraiser PT FR , if that existed. Can't seem to find but I could be herr derring my searches.


----------



## Church2224

cardinal said:


> I have played every fancy guitar I can get my hands on. The Masterworks Schecters are as good as the best of the best IMHO.
> 
> I’m waiting on a custom build now. I really hope it goes well. If so, I have a hard time imagining why I’d order from a different shop.



I will only get custom guitars from Schecter these days. They are amazing people.

.....Albeit ESP USA has some awesome stuff these days too.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The906 said:


> not a new Schecter post, but figured I'd ask here...
> 
> Has Schecter ever made a "super Tele" PT with arched/carved top with a FR? I guess something similar to a Hellraiser PT FR , if that existed. Can't seem to find but I could be herr derring my searches.



They’ve done ones with Floyds and ones with carved tops, but nothing with both that wasn’t a custom job.


----------



## Seabeast2000

MaxOfMetal said:


> They’ve done ones with Floyds and ones with carved tops, but nothing with both that wasn’t a custom job.



Thanks! Of all of the feature combos across all of the model lines over the years...not this one. lol.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The906 said:


> Thanks! Of all of the feature combos across all of the model lines over the years...not this one. lol.



This whole “super tele” thing is fairly recent in popularity, so I don’t think the PT was ever in high demand.


----------



## MaxAidingAres

Zado said:


> Still I wish they used more solid colors. They tend to put too many flamed fancy tops, that's not for everyone, especially in metal genre. And when there's no figured veneer, they use satin black, which is way out of my preferences. Dunno, I still think their coolest metal stuff was the old Blackjack series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing too fancy, simple yet effective. Loved that cream binding. And yeah, the cards logo as well.


I had one of those c-7s. Great guitars, just hated the light rosewood fretboard mine had. The neck was a little thick but by no means a baseball bat


----------



## MaxAidingAres

Zado said:


> Still I wish they used more solid colors. They tend to put too many flamed fancy tops, that's not for everyone, especially in metal genre. And when there's no figured veneer, they use satin black, which is way out of my preferences. Dunno, I still think their coolest metal stuff was the old Blackjack series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing too fancy, simple yet effective. Loved that cream binding. And yeah, the cards logo as well.


I had one of those c-7s. Great guitars, just hated the light rosewood fretboard mine had. The neck was a little thick but by no means a baseball bat


----------



## Zachman1750

I think the new schecters are packing some incredible features in an instrument that'll be fairly cheap to find around in a year or two.


----------



## Zado




----------



## wannabguitarist

Holyshit.


----------



## feraledge

Damn, that's straight forward and just slick in all the right ways.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

The abalone says no, but the heart says yes.


----------



## cardinal

24 frets on an Explorer, especially when you insist on that kind of fret access, looks a bit silly IMHO. 

That bridge is in the middle of the body! Not only looks weird, but probably plays weird because everything’s shifted to the left.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

cardinal said:


> 24 frets on an Explorer, especially when you insist on that kind of fret access, looks a bit silly IMHO.
> 
> That bridge is in the middle of the body! Not only looks weird, but probably plays weird because everything’s shifted to the left.




True I just want a white one with a floyd, and 25.5 scale would be nice. but it is a little bit off thats for sure.


----------



## I play music

cardinal said:


> 24 frets on an Explorer, especially when you insist on that kind of fret access, looks a bit silly IMHO.
> 
> That bridge is in the middle of the body! Not only looks weird, but probably plays weird because everything’s shifted to the left.


I think 24 frets would still be nice, but without everything moved to the left. Of course, it would not be the best upper fret access then, but probably still somehow reachable for that one single solo where guys like me would need frets 23 or 24


----------



## cardinal

I play music said:


> I think 24 frets would still be nice, but without everything moved to the left. Of course, it would not be the best upper fret access then, but probably still somehow reachable for that one single solo where guys like me would need frets 23 or 24



A lot of makers seem obsessed with having all the frets completely clear of the body. I guess this is important to a lot of buyers. But it definitely makes things look weird to me.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

cardinal said:


> A lot of makers seem obsessed with having all the frets completely clear of the body. I guess this is important to a lot of buyers. But it definitely makes things look weird to me.


probably because it's nice for people with big hands like me to actually get up to the 24th fret. I can't stand guitars that make me really work to play on the upper frets. I've had more than my fill of that crap with classical guitars.


----------



## Church2224

Not the best picture but the 7 string is here and IT IS AMAZING!


----------



## Soya

Zado said:


>


Import I assume? Reminds me a lot of my C-1 exotic which is a killer guitar.


----------



## cardinal

Church2224 said:


> Not the best picture but the 7 string is here and IT IS AMAZING!



That’s killer man. Glad you got it back.


----------



## Albake21

Soya said:


> Import I assume? Reminds me a lot of my C-1 exotic which is a killer guitar.


It's a one off custom shop being sold in Europe, I got excited for nothing.

https://www.promusictools.com/ww/en/schecter-usa-custom-shop-hellraiser-natural-koa-top.html


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Albake21 said:


> It's a one off custom shop being sold in Europe, I got excited for nothing.
> 
> https://www.promusictools.com/ww/en/schecter-usa-custom-shop-hellraiser-natural-koa-top.html




There is a diamond series koa c that is very similar


----------



## Albake21

Dineley said:


> There is a diamond series koa c that is very similar


True but it's no where near as nice as that custom shop. Plus I hate the block inlays on that import one.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Church2224 said:


> Not the best picture but the 7 string is here and IT IS AMAZING!



Apocalypse VII pickups?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Dineley said:


> The abalone says no, but the heart says yes.


You gonna get it?


----------



## feraledge

Dineley said:


> True I just want a white one with a floyd, and 25.5 scale would be nice. but it is a little bit off thats for sure.


Go Sully!


----------



## feraledge

Dineley said:


> True I just want a white one with a floyd, and 25.5 scale would be nice. but it is a little bit off thats for sure.


Go Sully!


----------



## Kyle Jordan

KnightBrolaire said:


> probably because it's nice for people with big hands like me to actually get up to the 24th fret. I can't stand guitars that make me really work to play on the upper frets. I've had more than my fill of that crap with classical guitars.



Indeed.

That Schectplorer looks pretty damn good to me. I had to move on from my first love guitar wise because of the poor access to begin with that was worsened by my large hands, wrist, and forearm.

I'll always love the Kelly body shape, but I'll have to wait until I can afford one that will serve as a mainly rhythm guitar to get another. I'm actually running in to the same problem on my S8 because Ibanez slapped an 8 string neck on an S body. The lower horn gets in my way often and upper fret access is rather poor for an Ibanez with the AANJ.

It's the main reason I'm looking heavily at the '58 and Sandoval-Rhoads V body shapes as two of the most viable options for my custom build. Can't beat them for access.


----------



## Anquished

Kyle Jordan said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I'll always love the Kelly body shape, but I'll have to wait until I can afford one that will serve as a mainly rhythm guitar to get another. *I'm actually running in to the same problem on my S8 because Ibanez slapped an 8 string neck on an S body. The lower horn gets in my way often and upper fret access is rather poor for an Ibanez with the AANJ.*



Aww crap I just bought one of those...


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Don't fret. (Well, fret a lot actually. It's part of playing guitar. )

I have thick hands and fingers that border on absurd. My hand gets a bit cramped in the cutaway and my wrist hits the lower horn when I try to play with my thumb planted straight on the back of the neck with no angling. I also run in to the wrist thing on my Jackson Soloists so it's more of a me problem than a guitar problem. 

If you're not an ogre, you should be ok.


----------



## Anquished

Kyle Jordan said:


> Don't fret. (Well, fret a lot actually. It's part of playing guitar. )
> 
> I have thick hands and fingers that border on absurd. My hand gets a bit cramped in the cutaway and my wrist hits the lower horn when I try to play with my thumb planted straight on the back of the neck with no angling. I also run in to the wrist thing on my Jackson Soloists so it's more of a me problem than a guitar problem.
> 
> If you're not an ogre, you should be ok.



Ah fair play. I'd consider my hands to be large although probably not that bad. I guess I'll find out later today when it turns up!


----------



## Zado

feraledge said:


> Damn, that's straight forward and just slick in all the right ways.


Yeah and that's priced quite amazingly, around 2,7k €.


Soya said:


> Import I assume? Reminds me a lot of my C-1 exotic which is a killer guitar.


Nope, USA CS.


Dineley said:


> The abalone says no, but the heart says yes.


Wish they made it in natural finish with rounder edges.


----------



## Zado

Let the shitstorm begin.


----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


> Let the shitstorm begin.


Ohhh now that first one is actually pretty nice. No bevel and the top is one of the better ones.


----------



## cardinal

Some of those look great.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Seriousy, they need to do more C-1s with the in-line headstock.


----------



## xzacx

Zado said:


>



Sometimes I see guitars posted in this thread that make me think that maybe I'd give a USA Schecter a chance. Then I see this and am reminded why I probably never will. I wish I would have had experience with them prior to the all-abalone-everything aesthetic that I can't get out of my head whenever I think of the brand.


----------



## Albake21

To be honest, a lot of these new prototypes just make me hopeful for their future line up.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Albake21 said:


> To be honest, a lot of these new prototypes just make me hopeful for their future line up.



Never ever ever get hopeful about prototypes. 

Most of the time they never get passed the prototype phase. They end up as one-offs being sold by DCGL.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Seriousy, they need to do more C-1s with the in-line headstock.


Yep, and c-1 specifically. Too much on the SLS side lately.


----------



## Triple-J

So I was cruising the Schecter site for more info on the 7 string New Orleans acoustic DGCL have in stock the model hasn't been added to the site yet but I found these instead...



http://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/c-6-pro


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

please
no more burl
just
Kill all the burl


----------



## KnightBrolaire

so sick of poorly figured burl tops.. If you're going to put one on a guitar, at least put something with figure throughout the top.


----------



## Zado

I don't dislike them, tho I'd prefer a solid finish, or better a sparkle one.

That said, series names are gettin a lil confusing


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Once again; get rid of the pooburst, and you have a cool looking guitar. Give it a quilt top or a solid top. I LOVE the reverse stock and the radius top.


----------



## Zado

Weird enought, the headstock shape was changed as well


----------



## Vyn

2000's - Give us something other than a black 7!
2010's - Give us a black 7!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Vyn said:


> 2000's - Give us something other than a black 7!
> 2010's - Give us a black 7!



At this rate, I'd be willing to go back to nothing-but-black 7s if they keep giving us those ugly-as-sin shitbursts. 

I want more solid colors or quilt/flame, less ugly burl.


----------



## Vyn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> At this rate, I'd be willing to go back to nothing-but-black 7s if they keep giving us those ugly-as-sin shitbursts.
> 
> I want more solid colors or quilt/flame, less ugly burl.



Haha, I know the feeling. Some nice solid matte colours would be the shit.

I'd be interested in knowing the difference in cost between a burl veneer and a flame/quilt veneer. I'd imagine the burl would be cheaper as you don't have to worry about book matching.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Vyn said:


> Haha, I know the feeling. Some nice solid matte colours would be the shit.
> 
> I'd be interested in knowing the difference in cost between a burl veneer and a flame/quilt veneer. I'd imagine the burl would be cheaper as you don't have to worry about book matching.



There's practically no price difference when building guitars on the scale that these OEMs do. 

That goes for most of the materials. 

The biggest cost drivers are order volume, complications of the design/build and final product quality.


----------



## Vyn

MaxOfMetal said:


> There's practically no price difference when building guitars on the scale that these OEMs do.
> 
> That goes for most of the materials.
> 
> The biggest cost drivers are order volume, complications of the design/build and final product quality.



Ah, understood. So less volume, tricky design and high final QC = higher price, more volume, simple design and lower QC = lower price. Pretty much it in a nutshell?


----------



## dirtool

Triple-J said:


> So I was cruising the Schecter site for more info on the 7 string New Orleans acoustic DGCL have in stock the model hasn't been added to the site yet but I found these instead...
> View attachment 63151
> 
> 
> http://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/c-6-pro



I have no problem with burl top, already gasing a c-7 pro fr in green or purple. And wenge fretboard seems interesting.


----------



## Nlelith

Nice shape, but MII + FR Special = hard pass.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Vyn said:


> Ah, understood. So less volume, tricky design and high final QC = higher price, more volume, simple design and lower QC = lower price. Pretty much it in a nutshell?



That's the gist of it. 

Also understand that what we, guitarists, might perceive as complex might not be depending on the tooling of the factory. 

Not to mention, much of the pricing is negotiated on an individual basis. So Guitar Brand A might pay a different price for an almost identical guitar as Guitar Brand B.


----------



## Zado

looks like Schecter saw your comments and granted your wish, as apparently this series will be Eu only


----------



## mnemonic

So we went from gaudy, gothy-looking mother of pearl on abalone, bat inlay guitars, to a brief interlude of sleek, classy looking guitars, and are back to gaudy. But a different kind of gaudy.

There’s this real cool middle ground between ‘all black guitars’ and ‘unicorn vomit rainbow burst’


----------



## cip 123

mnemonic said:


> There’s this real cool middle ground between ‘all black guitars’ and ‘unicorn vomit rainbow burst’



I think Chapman have some 7s in "unicorn vomit"


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cip 123 said:


> I think Chapman have some 7s in "unicorn vomit"



You're not a cool guitar brand on the internet without it!


----------



## Shoeless_jose

cip 123 said:


> I think Chapman have some 7s in "unicorn vomit"


Chapman has some pooo but that V in the purple is soooo damn sexy


----------



## LeviathanKiller

So guys, should I get the upcoming MK-III in purple poo burst or buy a 3rd MK-II in the natural flamed maple?


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> So guys, should I get the upcoming MK-III in purple poo burst or buy a 3rd MK-II in the natural flamed maple?


To be brutally honest I don't think the MK3 or a 3rd MK2 sounds worth it. I'd spend my money elsewhere. Try something different, maybe something you never thought you'd like. That's what I started doing and I discovered a love for guitars I never even thought about before.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Albake21 said:


> To be brutally honest I don't think the MK3 or a 3rd MK2 sounds worth it. I'd spend my money elsewhere. Try something different, maybe something you never thought you'd like. That's what I started doing and I discovered a love for guitars I never even thought about before.



I did actually! Something very different than what I'm used to. That's for another slot in the rack though.

But this slot is for a guitar with specs I already know I love. I feel so extremely comfortable and happy playing my KMs. I know it won't be like that for everyone, but it's like the guitar was made for me specifically.


----------



## I play music

LeviathanKiller said:


> So guys, should I get the upcoming MK-III in purple poo burst or buy a 3rd MK-II in the natural flamed maple?


I prefer the look of the purple MK-III even though I'm also not a fan of that top.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I'm a Schecter fanboy these days....gassing for an SLS Elite FR 6 and a PT Hybrid Hellraiser in purple.


----------



## The 1

Anyone have experience with the S-1 models or Zacky Vengeance signatures? Specifically, wondering if they neck-dive? They look kinda like SG's and I know those usually neck-dive.


----------



## Jake

The 1 said:


> Anyone have experience with the S-1 models or Zacky Vengeance signatures? Specifically, wondering if they neck-dive? They look kinda like SG's and I know those usually neck-dive.


I had a Zacky Proto from the first run ever and it didn't neck dive. I actually loved that guitar. 

Should probably get another someday


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The 1 said:


> Anyone have experience with the S-1 models or Zacky Vengeance signatures? Specifically, wondering if they neck-dive? They look kinda like SG's and I know those usually neck-dive.



I don't remember them neck diving, but the weight did vary considerably from guitar to guitar.


----------



## Triple-J

Schecter added another new model the Orleans stage-7!.....yes Schecter finally made an acoustic 7 string!





I'm all about this and think it's a good move as previous Washburn & Ibanez 7 acoustics are hard to find in UK and the specs pretty good but I'm surprised it's 25.5 scale as the prototype that turned up at DGCL was 26.5.
http://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/acoustics/orleans-stage-acoustic-1353-detail


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Triple-J said:


> Schecter added another new model the Orleans stage-7!.....yes Schecter finally made an acoustic 7 string!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all about this and think it's a good move as previous Washburn & Ibanez 7 acoustics are hard to find in UK and the specs pretty good but I'm surprised it's 25.5 scale as the prototype that turned up at DGCL was 26.5.
> http://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/acoustics/orleans-stage-acoustic-1353-detail


eww abalone binding


----------



## Albake21

Triple-J said:


> Schecter added another new model the Orleans stage-7!.....yes Schecter finally made an acoustic 7 string!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all about this and think it's a good move as previous Washburn & Ibanez 7 acoustics are hard to find in UK and the specs pretty good but I'm surprised it's 25.5 scale as the prototype that turned up at DGCL was 26.5.
> http://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/acoustics/orleans-stage-acoustic-1353-detail


Hell yeah! Love everything besides the headstock. Although to be honest, the only 7 string acoustic I'm interested in now is a Kiesel Zeus acoustic. Damn are those nice.


----------



## A-Branger

LeviathanKiller said:


> So guys, should I get the upcoming MK-III in purple poo burst or buy a 3rd MK-II in the natural flamed maple?



purple burst FTW


----------



## Zado

Didn't notice that this fine guitar





has THIS back an sides









Now me quite likes.


----------



## dirtool

even cooler if it is green or blue


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Woah, does the Hellraiser Hybrid series not have stainless steel frets?
I could've sworn they did. I was thinking of getting one instead of another KM but that's a pretty big con for me if they don't.


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> Woah, does the Hellraiser Hybrid series not have stainless steel frets?
> I could've sworn they did. I was thinking of getting one instead of another KM but that's a pretty big con for me if they don't.


Nope, don't believe so. I'm pretty sure those were made before Schecter started using SS frets on their higher end series/diamond series.


----------



## cip 123

Just saw the price for the KM3 import on the UK sites £1750($2221)....Thats crazy money. 

I get the specs and everything, the quality is probably pretty good, but thats crazy.

I've seen the price of Korean guitars going up in recent years and it makes me wonder if companies have forgotten what they go up against when they up the price. Like that import KM3 is now up against Mayones, Japanese ESP, PRS CE, and thats just new guitars, used market it's up against Custom Shops from all over the world.

At that price the guitar really has to be exactly what you want, or you can almost order yourself a custom.

Again I totally understand the crazy specs and it being exactly what Keith wants, but if these things aren't coming out flawlessly, they will be really struggling. I would rather a cheaper bolt version with Schecters own pups tbh.


----------



## I play music

cip 123 said:


> I would rather a cheaper bolt version with Schecters own pups tbh.


...and a solid finish instead of that top ;-)


----------



## LeviathanKiller

cip 123 said:


> Just saw the price for the KM3 import on the UK sites £1750($2221)....Thats crazy money.
> 
> I get the specs and everything, the quality is probably pretty good, but thats crazy.
> 
> I've seen the price of Korean guitars going up in recent years and it makes me wonder if companies have forgotten what they go up against when they up the price. Like that import KM3 is now up against Mayones, Japanese ESP, PRS CE, and thats just new guitars, used market it's up against Custom Shops from all over the world.
> 
> At that price the guitar really has to be exactly what you want, or you can almost order yourself a custom.
> 
> Again I totally understand the crazy specs and it being exactly what Keith wants, but if these things aren't coming out flawlessly, they will be really struggling. I would rather a cheaper bolt version with Schecters own pups tbh.



I'm likely getting that blue crimson burst. Pickups are going to be swapped pretty quick if the guitar is in good shape because I have a MK-II with the Fishman KMs already. I spec'd out some custom builds for all of the same features and they all ended up being $2000 (still requiring a pickup swap) so for a new guitar it makes sense for me to just get this since I'm in the US ($1699 price tag).

Pleasantly surprised by the recent pics. Was very doubtful and off-put at first but it looks like they'll be turning out decently. HOPEFULLY, the rest of the guitar does as well regarding fretwork, nut, etc.


----------



## cip 123

I play music said:


> ...and a solid finish instead of that top ;-)


It'd end up looking like Misha's Jackson dJugg

Just do a flame veneer and it'll look okay.



LeviathanKiller said:


> I'm likely getting that blue crimson burst. Pickups are going to be swapped pretty quick if the guitar is in good shape because I have a MK-II with the Fishman KMs already. I spec'd out some custom builds for all of the same features and they all ended up being $2000 (still requiring a pickup swap) so for a new guitar it makes sense for me to just get this since I'm in the US ($1699 price tag).
> 
> Pleasantly surprised by the recent pics. Was very doubtful and off-put at first but it looks like they'll be turning out decently. HOPEFULLY, the rest of the guitar does as well regarding fretwork, nut, etc.




Thats a pretty decent price tag for the US compared to ours, but to put this in perspective if you bring in the used market. My Schecter Custom Shop the one in my pic, was £1250 from a store, not a private sale which is usually cheaper. £1750 used in the UK you can get some insane stuff used, like I said this really has to be something you want here if you're gonna pay 1750.


----------



## A-Branger

cip 123 said:


> Just saw the price for the KM3 import on the UK sites £1750($2221)....Thats crazy money.
> 
> I get the specs and everything, the quality is probably pretty good, but thats crazy.



its not crazy, it is the price it cost to build it, due to as you said "crazy specs", plus the artist and in your case the import tax

People forget Korea (in this case WMI factory) can build you anything of any quality of any price. Its up to the brand to choose where do they draw the line in their lineup. Korea doesnt build "cheap/affordable guitars", companies choose to build their affordable guitars in there.

In simple terms:, companies go and say "build me this shape guitar with this materials, in this way, with this finish, as I wanna keep it under $

but Schecter can come with the KM3 and say, but for this guitar, change this and that, do this shape body in this way, make this multiwood neck, with these premium materials, and this finish and these hardware, and these pickups, and these components, and with extra QC on it, blah blah...... end result $$$

as you said just look at the specs, they are crazy. Korea doesnt have a $ limit, only your imagination limit, you want more? you pay more. That neck alone is gonna drive the price up to start, you cant compare the price of this guitar to an LTD with a mapple neck


----------



## cip 123

A-Branger said:


> its not crazy, it is the price it cost to build it, due to as you said "crazy specs", plus the artist and in your case the import tax
> 
> People forget Korea (in this case WMI factory) can build you anything of any quality of any price. Its up to the brand to choose where do they draw the line in their lineup. Korea doesnt build "cheap/affordable guitars", companies choose to build their affordable guitars in there.
> 
> In simple terms:, companies go and say "build me this shape guitar with this materials, in this way, with this finish, as I wanna keep it under $
> 
> but Schecter can come with the KM3 and say, but for this guitar, change this and that, do this shape body in this way, with these premium materials, and this finish and these hardware, and to extra QC on it, blah blah...... end result $$$
> 
> as you said just look at the specs, they are crazy. Korea doesnt have a $ limit, only your imagination limit, you want more? you pay more. That neck alone is gonna drive the price up to start, you cant compare the price of this guitar to an LTD with a mapple neck




Don't take this the wrong way as I don't wanna sound like a dick but I said I understand the specs.

My point is at this price point Schecter are doing mass production on a line that has a slight history of QC problems, Faulty pots, fret work, broken binding etc (just look in the MK thread). They're in a price point now where they are literally competing with custom shops like Mayones. Every guitar they produce has to be damn near flawless to compete.

Chapman do the same thing with their 7 string, it relies entirely on the Chapman brand, it doesn't actually offer anything more in fact it offers less than a KM MK1 which is cheaper and higher spec, and has a comparable level of QC. 

My overall point which I stated was that brands seem to be forgetting what they're going up against, Chapman will still sell but it's a hard sell against companies like Schecter and Ibanez who offer more for less, you really have to WANT a Chapman to buy it.

Same for this KM3 you really have to WANT specifically this model which is a break from what KM's usually are the KM1 people would pick up with out necessarily being in to Keith because they were very high spec for the money particularly in my country. But at £1750 Schecter, like Chapman, put themselves in a position where it'll be a fight to sell them given that a lot of people still view them as a low end company as people still view them as just EMG, abalone, and Hellraiser.

The specs are crazy, they're very good, and if you look at other companies they are offering more for the money, but it's still a hard sale which is what I'm getting at and why I think a cheaper but similar bolt on version would be easier to digest. As people don't go out to spend nearly 2K on a Korean guitar unless it's a strandberg but they're a specific niche and again you have to want one of those. 

It is crazy that Schecter are now sitting in Mayones territory with a MIK guitar, take that as a good or a bad thing. But people Schecter still haven't repaired the damage done to their image from the EMG/Abalone period in their history, at least not here, they've sold a lot of guitars, but thats all people think they make.


----------



## A-Branger

yeh maybe where you live, but for me a Mayones is barely a 3K but more like a 4-5K$ guitar.

teh problem as you said is people's perception. "its a Korean guitar" which in reality has nothing to do with it apart from the fact that most companies choose to build their mid-tier guitars there. Because thats what they choose to do

Chapman is doing great stuff, prob one of the few to offer full caps tops on that price guitars. Problem is "just get an used Prestige" mentality of this forum for example. Its hard to battle a couple of years old company that started with cheap stuff VS a big name brand as Ibanez.... In which if you really look into them, most people in this forum despite the Iron label stuff and even the premium in most cases. So Ibanez is not really that great, its just it has far far more history so its harder to change people's mentality on them. If one Chapman comes with a problem like an Iron label does, then that 1 review would doom the brand for a few months, as its "the only review".... At the end of the day its people's perception on the brand. But because people wont perceive Chapman as a high quality brand, it doens mean they cant try at it and they have to stay at building "kit guitars". They are jsut pushing trough until they "make it"

and yeh I remember now reading the MKII problems. Hopefully things get fixed, but just because taht happened, it doenst mean they cant keep pushing their specs for a better instrument, or have to bring down their price. Like I mention, price comes as a result of the factory build and specs. Only reason why its cheaper to do in Korea than US is because the volume of guitars they build in the factory

like you said people are happy to pay that much cash for a Srtandberg, because the name the company had before they were into imports. But those were build in the same Korean factory as these KM's, yet people are afraid liek you to get the KM because "its a Korean guitar"

its what people want to perceive. But brands need to keep pushing if they ever want to change their image


and Ig et your point that in your place a KM would be same as getting a Mayones. But becasue of it Schecter is not gonna stop making these. If nobody buys them, then yeah they would look at the "why"


----------



## LeviathanKiller

The argument is very different depending on where you reside. I can't think of a single guitar that has the same features at a lower price point. An artist edition Solar is $1400 and doesn't even have stainless steel frets, the carbon reinforcement rods, and so on. $1500 for an Ormsby and you don't get all of those features even. $200-$300 more for all of the extras that the MKIII offers (over the MKII even) including pickups that are $280 a set when bought separate? That's _really _not a bad deal in the USA. I think the only USA folks that think this isn't a good deal are the ones who simply don't want or care about some of the features the MKIII offers. That can be said about so many other guitars though too.

My only con to this guitar is the pickups (only because I already own them in another guitar). I cannot buy the same specs for cheaper. If I could, I'd be all over it. I can buy the same specs for about $300 more though and I might possibly get better quality control with it but a lot of those are actually made in South Korea too and are considered semi-customs (like Balaguer) and I'd have to wait a minimum of 4 months for it to be made.


----------



## Vyn

LeviathanKiller said:


> The argument is very different depending on where you reside.



Was just about to post this. To the US, this is THE cheapest all-in-one package 7 with the most modern appointments. To the rest of the world however, it's not.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Vyn said:


> Was just about to post this. To the US, this is THE cheapest all-in-one package 7 with the most modern appointments. To the rest of the world however, it's not.



Which is nice since most of the great builders are in Europe and wherever which causes us to get shafted on the price of those options


----------



## Vyn

LeviathanKiller said:


> Which is nice since most of the great builders are in Europe and wherever which causes us to get shafted on the price of those options



Completely understand that. I'm still salty that the original KM-7's were $2400AUD over here (just a tad over $1700USD)


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Yeah, it would be nice if it was fair all around


----------



## Shoeless_jose

I'll take Schecters being overpriced all day long if Mayones are around the same price haha. But yeah in the US these area good deal, and in Europe Mayones are a good deal. And in Canada nothing is a good deal... maybe Godin.


----------



## gujukal

cip 123 said:


> Just saw the price for the KM3 import on the UK sites £1750($2221)....Thats crazy money.
> 
> I get the specs and everything, the quality is probably pretty good, but thats crazy.
> 
> I've seen the price of Korean guitars going up in recent years and it makes me wonder if companies have forgotten what they go up against when they up the price. Like that import KM3 is now up against Mayones, Japanese ESP, PRS CE, and thats just new guitars, used market it's up against Custom Shops from all over the world.
> 
> At that price the guitar really has to be exactly what you want, or you can almost order yourself a custom.
> 
> Again I totally understand the crazy specs and it being exactly what Keith wants, but if these things aren't coming out flawlessly, they will be really struggling. I would rather a cheaper bolt version with Schecters own pups tbh.



It's not really in the same price range as a similar specced Mayones though. Yes, a Duvell standard is around the same price but the KM3 is specced higher. I agree though that the price is too much, 300 pounds cheaper and it would be a lot more compelling.


----------



## cip 123

gujukal said:


> It's not really in the same price range as a similar specced Mayones though. Yes, a Duvell standard is around the same price but the KM3 is specced higher. I agree though that the price is too much, 300 pounds cheaper and it would be a lot more compelling.



I'm coming round to the price being okay, it's still a lot and I won't buy it.


My comparison to mayones and Esp Japan is that those thighs quality wise are flawless, schecter Korean.... Not so much. Yes its higher spec but if you buy a mayones you know there won't be any problems and it won't need setup or taken anywhere to get frets fixed.


----------



## Zado

Mayones quality is far suoerior, no doubt, but I still have to find a Mayo I'd take at home with me, no matter the price.


----------



## Zado

https://www.instagram.com/p/BmijiF7neNs/

This is good.


----------



## mnemonic

Zado said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BmijiF7neNs/
> 
> This is good.



Solid color, yes! 

I’d prefer HSS but that’s an easy fix with a new pickguard. 

Even has a Floyd and black hardware. That’s basically everything I want in a guitar. 

Knowing my luck it either won’t get made, or it will, but not left handed.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zado said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BmijiF7neNs/
> 
> This is good.



That's gorgeous! 

Shame these have been so inconsistent in quality.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well there's the 7-string Charvel everyone's been asking for.


----------



## Zado

I realy love the color combo and the finish is super gorgeous! About the quality, those I've played were great, tho a neck a lil thicker wouldn't have hurt


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well there's the 7-string Charvel everyone's been asking for.


No joke, I mean I'd take this one (look wise) over any Angel Vivaldi signature. Those look like tweaked RGs, this sweats 80es.


----------



## dirtool

Zado said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BmijiF7neNs/
> 
> This is good.



I would compare it to the 6 string sea foam green model which is listed $629, one more string, 220 bucks upcharge.


----------



## cardinal

Huge fan of that red Sun Valley 7.


----------



## I play music

I love that red. But the headstock is too big. Or at least it should be reversed. The fretboard should be maple ;-)


----------



## mnemonic

Come at me bro


----------



## Zado




----------



## Mad-Max

Zado said:


>



If I ever got a Fanned Fret, this would definitely be the one I'd buy. Simply gorgeous.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

hawt, it's like a multscale version of the km7 mkii


----------



## Quiet Coil

This actually kind of aggravates me as they make so many beautiful and wonderfully spec’d guitars with a hard edged bell shaped arch top that I can’t stand.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Zado said:


>



I'm a...fan...of it



Noisy Humbucker said:


> This actually kind of aggravates me as they make so many beautiful and wonderfully spec’d guitars with a hard edged bell shaped arch top that I can’t stand.


If I'm thinking of the right thing, that's the one thing I don't like about my Apocalypse. It contours as it get closer to the edge but then where the binding is, it raises back up making a lip that digs into your arm. It's not _that_ bad really, but still annoying when they could have designed it differently.


----------



## Quiet Coil

LeviathanKiller said:


> If I'm thinking of the right thing, that's the one thing I don't like about my Apocalypse. It contours as it get closer to the edge but then where the binding is, it raises back up making a lip that digs into your arm. It's not _that_ bad really, but still annoying when they could have designed it differently.



It’s one of the reasons I sold my MkI. This makes no sense to me whatsoever, but I’d swear it’s less noticeable/more comfortable when the guitar has a tune-o (vs a flatmount). Probably has more to do with it bringing your whole arm closer to the face of the guitar as opposed to the angle at which your arm touches the edge (when the bridge sits higher or lower).


----------



## Zado




----------



## LeviathanKiller

Zado said:


>



ehhhh
Purple and green are a delicate mix since they are synonymous with The Joker.
I bet this would look great in a different finish though.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

LeviathanKiller said:


> ehhhh
> Purple and green are a delicate mix since they are synonymous with The Joker.
> I bet this would look great in a different finish though.


I guess if you wanted a guitar to jam The Steve Miller Band on, this is the axe for you.


----------



## gujukal

How are the C7 sls elite in terms of comfort? The lack of fore arm contour is making me hesitant to buy the multiscale version, I used to own a Damien Elite and Hellraiser and never noticed any problems what i can remember.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

gujukal said:


> How are the C7 sls elite in terms of comfort? The lack of fore arm contour is making me hesitant to buy the multiscale version, I used to own a Damien Elite and Hellraiser and never noticed any problems what i can remember.



I don't actually notice a "biting lip" on the C-7 SLS Elite. It's a pretty comfy guitar.
I don't know what carries over to the C-7 Multi-scale though.


----------



## Bdtunn

gujukal said:


> How are the C7 sls elite in terms of comfort? The lack of fore arm contour is making me hesitant to buy the multiscale version, I used to own a Damien Elite and Hellraiser and never noticed any problems what i can remember.



I have the 6 string version and was hesitant to buy it without the fore arm cut. But it checked every box except that so I took the chance. It’s noticeable at first but I got used to it very quickly. The thinner body helps a lot. But honestly it isn’t even an issue anymore to me.


----------



## gujukal

LeviathanKiller said:


> I don't actually notice a "biting lip" on the C-7 SLS Elite. It's a pretty comfy guitar.
> I don't know what carries over to the C-7 Multi-scale though.


Sweet! I never really had any issues with guitars without forearm contour until I started using ibanez rg's more regularly. The thin body and arch on the Schecter probably helps with the comfort


----------



## Bdtunn

gujukal said:


> Sweet! I never really had any issues with guitars without forearm contour until I started using ibanez rg's more regularly. The thin body and arch on the Schecter probably helps with the comfort



It totally does. I too have been an rg guy almost my whole like. But I’m converting to these new schecters  I love the neck profile and mine was damn near perfect. Couple tiny finish flaws but I really could care less, can’t see them unless you really look very closely.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I really like how the KM MK-IIs are contoured around the edges on the majority of the body. Outright forearm bevels feel great but I don't always like how they look.


----------



## possumkiller

Any plans on solid colors or metallic finishes for the MkII and MkIII? I'm a bit burned out on fancy wood grain.


----------



## Albake21

possumkiller said:


> Any plans on solid colors or metallic finishes for the MkII and MkIII? I'm a bit burned out on fancy wood grain.


Actually it's possible for the MKIII. Keith did confirm there will be a cheap MKIII with a solid color made in Indonesia.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I hope we see the return of Lambo Orange
I don't need...but I'll buy it


----------



## I play music

LeviathanKiller said:


> I hope we see the return of Lambo Orange
> I don't need...but I'll buy it


Ferrari red would also be cool!


----------



## I play music

.


----------



## Vyn

LeviathanKiller said:


> I hope we see the return of Lambo Orange
> I don't need...but I'll buy it



The Lambo Orange HTs have been some of the best looking guitars to have been made in the last few years. One of those rare cases where a design/colour choice just hits it out of the park completely.


----------



## Type_R3387

Vyn said:


> The Lambo Orange HTs have been some of the best looking guitars to have been made in the last few years. One of those rare cases where a design/colour choice just hits it out of the park completely.


You ain’t lying! GASing hard for one of those!


----------



## Zado




----------



## Zhysick

^ I hate that control layout... it's really hard to reach the pickup selector with all those knobs in front and 3 knobs are too much: too squished together so it's hard to turn just one knob.

I know that's a personal thing as a lot of people are happy with these guitars as well as fender strats but... I just cannot stand it... BUT hey!!! Finaly got to play the other day a few guitars while I was abroad and... I don't like new Schecter necks!! So I don't give a fuck about this anymore... beautiful guitars, but not for me.

It just feels so good when you stop GASing... ou yeah!


----------



## I play music

Zado said:


>


Isn't that the kind of Schecter everyone was so happy to see go a couple of years ago? Abalone binding, Tom bridge, knob layout, cross inlays, ...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I play music said:


> Isn't that the kind of Schecter everyone was so happy to see go a couple of years ago? Abalone binding, Tom bridge, knob layout, cross inlays, ...



There's not such a thing as a Schecter that @Zado doesn't want to see.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I play music said:


> Isn't that the kind of Schecter everyone was so happy to see go a couple of years ago? Abalone binding, Tom bridge, knob layout, cross inlays, ...


I'd guess it's a prototype since it's at DCGL. I've yet to see a newer schecter with that gaudy crap.


----------



## Zado

Hey I just post things, never talked about liking or not


----------



## A-Branger

I though Schecter was finally over the abalone thing


----------



## cip 123

A-Branger said:


> I though Schecter was finally over the abalone thing



Never over it. That Hellraiser line will always sell enough to keep it around.

As much as they should ditch it to leave that era in the past, it sells too much, heck I remember wanting one when I was 15...I assume it's the same for 15 year olds today.


----------



## Zado

Apparently NJ is working on a new signature guitar......................


----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


> Apparently NJ is working on a new signature guitar......................


Who is NJ?


----------



## Zado

Albake21 said:


> Who is NJ?


Nick Johnston


----------



## Isolationist

cip 123 said:


> Never over it. That Hellraiser line will always sell enough to keep it around.
> 
> As much as they should ditch it to leave that era in the past, it sells too much, heck I remember wanting one when I was 15...I assume it's the same for 15 year olds today.



I'm fairly torn on them. On one hand, I really like the satin black / gloss black variants of the Hellraiser and Hellraiser Passives because they opt for the pearloid binding in lieu of the abalone, but the inlays make the guitar look far too busy.

That being said, I'd get a Hellraiser Passive Solo-II in satin black if I could just because it's an LP style with a 25.5" scale length. That's literally the _only _reason.


----------



## dirtool

The banshee is back, maybe.


----------



## Zado

Too much binding and cheesy inlays oh wait no it's awesome


----------



## Albake21

dirtool said:


> The banshee is back, maybe.


I really like this one, love the color and it actually looks clean unlike many other Banshees.


----------



## Seabeast2000

dirtool said:


> The banshee is back, maybe.


When an Ibanez and a Schecter love each other very much....


----------



## Zado

The906 said:


> When an Ibanez and a Schecter love each other very much....


Noone can love Ibanez.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Zado said:


> Noone can love Ibanez.


I'm going to like then unlike this post at a time of my choosing.

Which DCGL section is this one in? I need to GAS on it.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

dirtool said:


> The banshee is back, maybe.


That has to be one of the coolest colors I have seen on a Schecter in a minute. Put one more string on it, or add 2 inches to the scale, and I would have a hard time resisting it.


----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


> Noone can love Ibanez.


I'd take an Ibanez over a Schecter any day.... Unless of course we are talking about Schecter USA but that's a whole other level of quality.


----------



## Zado

Albake21 said:


> I'd take an Ibanez over a Schecter any day....


Don't worry I'm sure there's loads of people that still love you <3


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Zado said:


> Don't worry I'm sure there's loads of people that still love you <3



He's probably talking about used. Because there's no way a sane person would choose anything currently made by Ibanez over a Schecter of the same price if they don't want their fingers bleeding from sharp fret ends. lol

Don't they come from the same factory? Like did Ibanez say, "Hey, that fret end sanding bit? Yeah, we don't want to pay for that, we'd rather pocket that money. Our customers can take care of it."


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> He's probably talking about used. Because there's no way a sane person would choose anything currently made by Ibanez over a Schecter of the same price if they don't want their fingers bleeding from sharp fret ends. lol
> 
> Don't they come from the same factory? Like did Ibanez say, "Hey, that fret end sanding bit? Yeah, we don't want to pay for that, we'd rather pocket that money. Our customers can take care of it."


normally I'd agree with you but the fact that I've been seeing premium ibbys with ball end frets lately contradicts that. I've had far worse luck with jacksons (barring MIJ or some USA models I've tried).


----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> normally I'd agree with you but the fact that I've been seeing premium ibbys with ball end frets lately contradicts that. I've had far worse luck with jacksons (barring MIJ or some USA models I've tried).



Like what price level (and models)? I haven't played any yet that felt like they were given proper attention regarding the frets.

Meanwhile, I played a $200 Jackson JS22 and was actually really surprised. Lol
I won't be buying one but dang, it was pretty decent maybe one or two frets at most were sharp.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> Like what price level (and models)? I haven't played any yet that felt like they were given proper attention regarding the frets.
> 
> Meanwhile, I played a $200 Jackson JS22 and was actually really surprised. Lol
> I won't be buying one but dang, it was pretty decent maybe one or two frets at most were sharp.


a 400$ used premium and 2 others that ran around 1200$. 
pretty sure it was these 3:
http://www.ibanez.com/products/u_eg...8&cat_id=1&series_id=1&data_id=290&color=CL01
http://www.ibanez.com/products/u_eg...8&cat_id=1&series_id=4&data_id=369&color=CL01
https://reverb.com/item/1926839-ibanez-rg-premium-rg920qm-rdt-red-quilt-top-pristine-new-condition


----------



## Albake21

So I bumped into these through a google search but there is no direct link on their website. Unless of course I'm blind. I noticed it when going the the site, scrolling over guitar, the picture of the C-6 Pro FR in green shows up but then goes away when you try to click it.

http://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/c-6-pro-aqua-burst-detail#search
https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/c-6-fr-pro-aqua-burst-detail
https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/c-6-fr-pro-charcoal-burst-detail

I got really excited until I realized they were Indonesian made.


----------



## Rawkmann

Albake21 said:


> I got really excited until I realized they were Indonesian made.



My two main guitars are Indo made Schecters... They might surprise You.


----------



## Albake21

Rawkmann said:


> My two main guitars are Indo made Schecters... They might surprise You.


Call me a snob, but once I got used to having only American and Japanese made guitars in my collection, it's very hard to go back. I am getting an Indonesian made Ibanez Premium delivered today just to see if I'm wrong. I'll be doing a full review of it on here.


----------



## Zado




----------



## MaxOfMetal

Albake21 said:


> I got really excited until I realized they were Indonesian made.



Yeah, after playing a handful of SVSS', I wouldn't roll the dice on an Indo Schecter below a certain price.

Fretwork was decent, and the hardware is good, but the fit, finish and materials are absolutely dreadful.

I rather buy something that needs 20 minutes of fret cleanup than having to do hours of neck joint and trem post surgery.


----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


>


I'm not a strat guy and that's pretty badass. I'll take that with a humbucker in the bridge please.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i was pretty impressed with the sun valley shredders I tried, especially at that price point. definitely better than the comparably priced jacksons/ibbys I tried at that guitar center.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think it was brought up earlier in the thread that they're Euro-exclusive?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

KnightBrolaire said:


> i was pretty impressed with the sun valley shredders I tried, especially at that price point. definitely better than the comparably priced jacksons/ibbys I tried at that guitar center.



I've tried out four and all had pretty much the same issues that ones posted on here have had. 

Wonky neck joints, rough bridge installs, and poor finishes. Decent fretwork though, and contrary to some reports, I think they sound good stock. 

I just don't feel they're worth the effort to sort out unless you're used to working on stuff yourself. It's cheap and relatively easy to correct some pokey frets compared to cleaning up the neck joint and reinstalling the bridge.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MaxOfMetal said:


> I've tried out four and all had pretty much the same issues that ones posted on here have had.
> 
> Wonky neck joints, rough bridge installs, and poor finishes. Decent fretwork though, and contrary to some reports, I think they sound good stock.
> 
> I just don't feel they're worth the effort to sort out unless you're used to working on stuff yourself. It's cheap and relatively easy to correct some pokey frets compared to cleaning up the neck joint and reinstalling the bridge.


yeah the ones i tried might have been the exception


----------



## MaxOfMetal

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah the ones i tried might have been the exception



At this price point and spec sheet you're basically flipping a coin. 

I'm a terrible gambler, so I rather stack the deck.


----------



## TheUnknownOne

Anyone tried one if those C1 SLS elite with fishmans?

I'm seriously gasing for one in black fade burst or whatever it is called... Only wish it would have a in-line reverse headstock !


----------



## LeviathanKiller

TheUnknownOne said:


> Anyone tried one if those C1 SLS elite with fishmans?
> 
> I'm seriously gasing for one in black fade burst or whatever it is called... Only wish it would have a in-line reverse headstock !



I have the C-7 SLS Elite. It's really nice. The neck isn't glossy but it's not super smooth either. The Fishman Moderns are pretty good but I'm thinking about switching them out for the Tosin Abasi set since the Moderns are a little too hot and fizzy. Everything else about the guitar is great. Also, I really really like that they include TWO push-pull pots to activate each voicing separately. That way you can flip the pickup selector and go from bridge voice 1 to neck voice 2.


----------



## Nlelith

Damn...
More pics here


----------



## MaxOfMetal

That is a terrible fade.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

MaxOfMetal said:


> That is a terrible fade.



Almost isn't a fade. Closer to large band striping. lol


----------



## A-Branger

Zado said:


>



so did he changed to Suhr now?

TBH his Schecter looked way better. This one looks like baked mapple and rosewood/Ebony? fretboard. Rather than the whole wenge neck he had before, which looked far better


----------



## MaxOfMetal

A-Branger said:


> so did he changed to Suhr now?
> 
> TBH his Schecter looked way better. This one looks like baked mapple and rosewood/Ebony? fretboard. Rather than the whole wenge neck he had before, which looked far better



Look closer.


----------



## A-Branger

MaxOfMetal said:


> Look closer.


oh snap!


----------



## Zado

A-Branger said:


> oh snap!


Btw you got it right, the neck is baked maple with ebony board, well done sir


----------



## A-Branger

Zado said:


> Btw you got it right, the neck is baked maple with ebony board, well done sir


yeah baked maple is the current fashion trend, easy to spot it  but for me only a very few selected colors work with it.

I much rather that guitar with the whole wenge neck/fretboard..... I actually bought a surf green squier so I could get a warmoth neck and do one like his but in HH... then other GAS stroke and cant justify it right now. I Havent sold ti yet lol


----------



## Open Lane

Albake21 said:


> Call me a snob, but once I got used to having only American and Japanese made guitars in my collection, it's very hard to go back. I am getting an Indonesian made Ibanez Premium delivered today just to see if I'm wrong. I'll be doing a full review of it on here.



Please let us know your thoughts. I was a usa/japan snob until recently. I’ve had very good experience/luck with the indonesian ibanezes.


----------



## Albake21

Open Lane said:


> Please let us know your thoughts. I was a usa/japan snob until recently. I’ve had very good experience/luck with the indonesian ibanezes.


I definitely will, I'll be posting a NGD and review this week.


----------



## StevenC

A-Branger said:


> yeah baked maple is the current fashion trend, easy to spot it  but for me only a very few selected colors work with it.
> 
> I much rather that guitar with the whole wenge neck/fretboard..... I actually bought a surf green squier so I could get a warmoth neck and do one like his but in HH... then other GAS stroke and cant justify it right now. I Havent sold ti yet lol


This is just the Diamond series guitar. His USA still has the wenge neck.


----------



## Zado

This will proly interest very few here, but I think it's absolutely spectacular.

New pickup set as well.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I'm interested to see how the "closet classic" finish translates into Diamond Series. Most cheaper "aged" guitars are pretty awful, as far as the aging process goes. 

If they get it right, and use a finish meant for it, it could be really cool.


----------



## Zado

Well if I was to guess I'd say we will never see a Diamond Series version of that Daphne/Sonic Blue with aged finish. And glady so, like you said reliced cheap guitars are always terrible looking


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zado said:


> Well if I was to guess I'd say we will never see a Diamond Series version of that Daphne/Sonic Blue with aged finish. And glady so, like you said reliced cheap guitars are always terrible looking



Oh, my bad. I thought it was more pictures of the other one. 

It's hard to keep track of all the samey Strats.


----------



## Zado

MaxOfMetal said:


> Oh, my bad. I thought it was more pictures of the other one.
> 
> It's hard to keep track of all the samey Strats.


Strats are all equally amazing 

For all the djenty guys, let the bash begins!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I must say, that's a pretty good burl for an import. Better than the Ibanez ones


----------



## Rawkmann

I dig these very much. I’m an oddball who prefers bolt on over neck through though. Super strats with bolt neck and fixed bridge is my ideal design so I’m happy. Since I’m mainly a six string player Ive got my eyes on the C6 Pro that was posted a couple pages back.


----------



## cardinal

I also prefer bolt ons, but those guitars do not look very good to me. Overall they look very cheap, which I assume they are so it makes sense.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cardinal said:


> I also prefer bolt ons, but those guitars do not look very good to me. Overall they look very cheap, which I assume they are so it makes sense.



They're most likely the Indo ones, so yes, they're cheap.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They're most likely the Indo ones, so yes, they're cheap.



With the specs they have, I'm hoping they're coming in under $1000 USD in the US market. Preferably $799. Perfect price to compete with the Jackson HT6 Misha sigs. They'll blow them away if they sell at that price. I'd take a mahogany over basswood any day (especially with a non-lethal headstock).


----------



## cip 123

Hoping they have some cool pups, it'd be nice to have something similar to the USA Schecter pups, but they're expensive so dunno if they'll chuck them in.


----------



## I play music

LeviathanKiller said:


> With the specs they have, I'm hoping they're coming in under $1000 USD in the US market. Preferably $799. Perfect price to compete with the Jackson HT6 Misha sigs. They'll blow them away if they sell at that price. I'd take a mahogany over basswood any day (especially with a non-lethal headstock).


I think 1000 USD would be too expensive. Those should be cheaper than the KM1s which I think I've heard were sold for around 800 in the US recently, weren't they?

Those Indo HT6s I don't know why people buy them actually. Unimpressive for the price point and I agree with you that the headstock is damn ugly. Jackson a long time ago used to be my favourite guitar brand with their cool headstocks back then  Design-wise the whole brand went to a direction I don't like with the headstocks and those new B models and the Monarch and so on ... 
Only good thing is that Charvel is stepping in kind of with their new 24 fret guitars and even the pointy headstock on at least one model I think


----------



## KnightBrolaire

hmmm the indo km with the burl looks good, but I doubt they'll have that good of burl on most of the production models. The korean ones all have pretty meh burl tops.


----------



## Zado

Proto signature for the guitarist Tonio Ruiz.


----------



## Mathemagician

Zado said:


> Proto signature for the guitarist Tonio Ruiz.



And holding off on that (similar to this) Charvel signature pays off in spades. I do need to move some gear however....

Stupid 7string.org gas. I need to stop coming here. Lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

For my taste, that's actually an improved KM-6. 

Just needs a Floyd.


----------



## Albake21

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> For my taste, that's actually an improved KM-6.
> 
> Just needs a Floyd.


Man... this with a floyd


----------



## I play music

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> For my taste, that's actually an improved KM-6.
> 
> Just needs a Floyd.


The guy has played KM6s, so that's no surprise ;-)


Mathemagician said:


> And holding off on that (similar to this) Charvel signature pays off in spades. I do need to move some gear however....
> 
> Stupid 7string.org gas. I need to stop coming here. Lol.


I actually prefer the look of the Charvel but the Schecter probably will have stainless steel frets which would make it the better option for me also...


----------



## possumkiller

Zado said:


> Proto signature for the guitarist Tonio Ruiz.


That headstock on that body is pure genius. Schecter needs to make it standard.


----------



## goobaba

LeviathanKiller said:


> I have the C-7 SLS Elite. It's really nice. The neck isn't glossy but it's not super smooth either. The Fishman Moderns are pretty good but I'm thinking about switching them out for the Tosin Abasi set since the Moderns are a little too hot and fizzy. Everything else about the guitar is great. Also, I really really like that they include TWO push-pull pots to activate each voicing separately. That way you can flip the pickup selector and go from bridge voice 1 to neck voice 2.



I need to try one of these, they basically seem like a more affordable KM-7


----------



## Albake21

goobaba said:


> I need to try one of these, they basically seem like a more affordable KM-7


More affordable, better looking, more options, and the moderns sound way better than Kieth's set. Just my


----------



## Seabeast2000

Albake21 said:


> More affordable, better looking, more options, and the moderns sound way better than Kieth's set. Just my


This is exactly my thinking minus my zero knowledge of Fishmans. The SLS Elite and even the Banshee Elites are spec'd great for the pricepoint IMO.


----------



## icipher

How do the Merrow Fishman's compare to the Moderns, specifically on a high gain amp in lower tunings?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

icipher said:


> How do the Merrow Fishman's compare to the Moderns, specifically on a high gain amp in lower tunings?


they're based off the classics, so they should be fine in lower tunings. there's clips of all the pickups in the fishman thread


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

icipher said:


> How do the Merrow Fishman's compare to the Moderns, specifically on a high gain amp in lower tunings?



I have the classics, which are supposed to be a similar flavor.

The Moderns are all about mids, and output. Voice 1 bridge sounds like an EMG 81 with a little less compression and more brightness. Voice 2 reminds me of a Bill Lawrence L500XL with more growl. Voice 1 neck reminds me of a more tame EMG 85. Probably something along a smoother 60A. Voice 2 is hard to explain. Probably closer to a Duncan Sentient.

The classics have a VERY aggressive top end. Very bright and cutting in both settings, both neck and bridge. Slightly scooped in character. The Merrow bridge is supposed to have more low mids. The neck is the exact same thing as the Classic. The neck reminds me of a more PAF-y EMG 60 on voice 1, and Voice 2 has a lot of mids and a smoother top end.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

icipher said:


> How do the Merrow Fishman's compare to the Moderns, specifically on a high gain amp in lower tunings?



I would take the Merrow set over the Modern set for lower tunings. I have my guitar with the Merrow set actually tuned lower to Drop G or G# instead of Drop A with my Modern set.

The clarity is better on the Merrow set, gain is reduced a bit, top end isn't as fizzy, the articulation is a little more pronounced, less compressed than Moderns but not too loose, more of a difference between voicings on the neck pickup.

Pinch harmonics are insanely easy on the Moderns, more compressed, more gain, more of a difference between voicings on the bridge pickup.

Obviously, I like the Merrow set better.


----------



## icipher

Thanks guys. Have a KM-7 MK III on the way. I didn't really care for the Nazgul, much prefer the SD distortion. Hopefully the KM Fishman isn't just a rehashed active Nazgul.


----------



## Albake21

icipher said:


> Thanks guys. Have a KM-7 MK III on the way. I didn't really care for the Nazgul, much prefer the SD distortion. Hopefully the KM Fishman isn't just a rehashed active Nazgul.


When we did a test between them, the Nazgul and KM Fishman sounded pretty damn similar to me. But I'm sure @LeviathanKiller could chime in on that one.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

icipher said:


> Thanks guys. Have a KM-7 MK III on the way. I didn't really care for the Nazgul, much prefer the SD distortion. Hopefully the KM Fishman isn't just a rehashed active Nazgul.



I'm keeping my Fishman Merrow set for the foreseeable future. I've already swapped one Nazgul/Sentient sent for a Guitarmory Atlas alnico 5 set and I'm swapping the other Nazgul/Sentient set for a MojoTone Black Magic alnico 5 ceramic mix set.

There are attributes from the Nazgul that are present in the Fishman Merrow set. That's reasonable since they are both Keith Merrow sets and he's not going to change his tone to something completely different. However, they are a drastic improvement imo. They are fuller (less scooped), less harsh, less fizzy in some places where I did not like the Nazgul, possibly a tad less hot, and more versatile thanks to the alternate voicings.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Albake21 said:


> When we did a test between them, the Nazgul and KM Fishman sounded pretty damn similar to me. But I'm sure @LeviathanKiller could chime in on that one.



Voice 2 of the Classics, Voice 1 of the Merrows, and the Nazguls definitely share some similarities. All 3 are extremely high-mid/treble heavy.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Voice 2 of the Classics, Voice 1 of the Merrows, and the Nazguls definitely share some similarities. All 3 are extremely high-mid/treble heavy.



I haven't tried it myself but I am very positive that the Nazgul would be better/good in mahogany


----------



## Mathemagician

Any idea on specs? I hope it’s mahogany and not swamp ass.


----------



## icipher

yeah, that Nazguls in my KM-7 had this scratchy high end. I found the SH-6 distortion to be just as aggressive and less cloudy, with a chunkier tone. Who knows, I'll give the fishmans a shot. shouldn't be too hard to switch out for moderns if i choose to do so?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

icipher said:


> yeah, that Nazguls in my KM-7 had this scratchy high end. I found the SH-6 distortion to be just as aggressive and less cloudy, with a chunkier tone. Who knows, I'll give the fishmans a shot. shouldn't be too hard to switch out for moderns if i choose to do so?


it's not hard as long as you're comfortable following a wiring diagram and swapping out the pots for push/pulls to get the most out of the fishmans.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Mathemagician said:


> Any idea on specs? I hope it’s mahogany and not swamp ass.



I'd buy 2 if it's mahogany! 

Guarantee you it will be swamp ash though because IIRC it's cheaper for WMI to get it. Also, it seems like all of the metal guitar brands are full swamp ash mode lately.


----------



## Mathemagician

Yeah that’s one of the pros of Ola’s Solar series, IIRC a bunch of the models are available in mahogany.


----------



## mnemonic

Are we off swamp ash now? I remember it was all the rage a few years back, but that might have been because not many people were using it. 

What is swamp ash like anyway? I’ve never had a swamp ash guitar.


----------



## cip 123

mnemonic said:


> Are we off swamp ash now? I remember it was all the rage a few years back, but that might have been because not many people were using it.
> 
> What is swamp ash like anyway? I’ve never had a swamp ash guitar.


It's still very much around in Schecter models. Ash has been around for years, it depends how it's referred to. Some are specifically swamp ash some are just ash.

It's like when people say Mahogany or Sapele Mahogany. Different species get a bit mixed sometimes Fender used Ash for years and years, and still do. It was all the rage but I think it was because not many metal guitars were using it, it seems to have settled in to a standard wood now.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

mnemonic said:


> Are we off swamp ash now? I remember it was all the rage a few years back, but that might have been because not many people were using it.
> 
> What is swamp ash like anyway? I’ve never had a swamp ash guitar.



I know that pieces of swamp ash vary greatly in weight. It's one of the things I hate about it. I love getting a lighter weight piece. Some of the heavier ones weigh just as much as my mahogany guitars.

It resonates really well imo. Something I probably would have scoffed at years ago being inexperienced. I find that I enjoy playing my guitars that resonate/vibrate more. That's the stupidly simple explanation.


----------



## mnemonic

LeviathanKiller said:


> I know that pieces of swamp ash vary greatly in weight. It's one of the things I hate about it. I love getting a lighter weight piece. Some of the heavier ones weigh just as much as my mahogany guitars.
> 
> It resonates really well imo. Something I probably would have scoffed at years ago being inexperienced. I find that I enjoy playing my guitars that resonate/vibrate more. That's the stupidly simple explanation.



I know what you mean, my acoustically loudest and most resonant sounding guitars are consistently the best sounding though an amp also. 

I’m maybe considering building a new guitar soon and I’ll keep swamp ash under consideration.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

mnemonic said:


> Are we off swamp ash now? I remember it was all the rage a few years back, but that might have been because not many people were using it.
> 
> What is swamp ash like anyway? I’ve never had a swamp ash guitar.


"swamp ash" varies wildly in terms of weight like most "mahogany". It's basically ash species that are endemic to the US south, though most suppliers likely aren't trying to sell 15 different types of ash to consumers, so they'll get lumped together under generic names like southern ash/swamp ash. The good classic "swamp ash" should be lighter weight with a less dense grain structure than say northern american ash (which is quite heavy and dense normally). I won't get too much into the corksniffing tonewood bullshit, but generally ash is a brighter sounding wood than true mahogany (ie woods in the swietenia family) and supposedly has a slight filtering of the midrange.


----------



## Shask

mnemonic said:


> Are we off swamp ash now? I remember it was all the rage a few years back, but that might have been because not many people were using it.
> 
> What is swamp ash like anyway? I’ve never had a swamp ash guitar.


I have always read Swamp Ash was kind of scooped sounding. Big lows, big upper presence bite, with subdued mids.


----------



## mlp187

Just my $0.02, but of all my swamp ash guitars with similar specs, there was quite a bit if variance with respect to their tone. No one characteristic really stood out. Given difference in weight amongst wood samples of the same species, i would think there is a stronger correlation between density and stiffness than species alone. 
Just an idea, nothing i’ve tested nor am i willing to put effort into testing.


----------



## MoonJelly

No matter the species, picking a good piece of wood is like picking a good watermelon. You gotta thump on it to know for sure.



This coming from a guy who buys most of his wood online


----------



## Zado




----------



## mnemonic

^that looks a lot like the Fender Lite Ash strat that I wanted so much back in high school.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Schecter has been knocking the Strats out of the park lately.

If I was Suhr or Anderson or one of the many "old guard" boutique Strat builders I'd be very nervous about how the next decade goes.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

That one isn't quite my style, but you just cannot argue the epic flame on that neck.


----------



## Zado

MaxOfMetal said:


> Schecter has been knocking the Strats out of the park lately.
> 
> If I was Suhr or Anderson or one of the many "old guard" boutique Strat builders I'd be very nervous about how the next decade goes.


Mmm dunno, Schecter is still identified by many as a metal-emo-only brand, and die hard Strat fans are often close minded 'bout brand reputation I guess. Also, Schecter is not exactly one of those retro-styled strat builder, while Suhr and other boutique guys are aiming moren at the 50-60s tones and features (with the exception of Suhr modern and Pro lines, which are more superstrats than "Stratocasters"). Also, in some communities (GP forum best example) there's a sort of cult about Suhr guitars, more topic about John's stuff than Gibson ones


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zado said:


> Mmm dunno, Schecter is still identified by many as a metal-emo-only brand, and die hard Strat fans are often close minded 'bout brand reputation I guess. Also, Schecter is not exactly one of those retro-styled strat builder, while Suhr and other boutique guys are aiming moren at the 50-60s tones and features (with the exception of Suhr modern and Pro lines, which are more superstrats than "Stratocasters"). Also, in some communities (GP forum best example) there's a sort of cult about Suhr guitars, more topic about John's stuff than Gibson ones



That's why I said "next decade". Schecter are losing the "cheap metal guitar" image year after year. In a decade you'll have folks who were grew up on NJ models and affordable high quality USA stuff. 

I think you have it wrong about Suhr, or Anderson or Tyler, servicing the old school crowd. That's what Grosh and Nash are for.


----------



## Zado

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's why I said "next decade". Schecter are losing the "cheap metal guitar" image year after year. In a decade you'll have folks who were grew up on NJ models and affordable high quality USA stuff.


Hope so, but not entirely sure about it 


MaxOfMetal said:


> I think you have it wrong about Suhr, or Anderson or Tyler, servicing the old school crowd. That's what Grosh and Nash are for.



Dunno, I've seen "Suhr Classic Antique" being suggested many times when asking for a good Fender alternative in vintage matter, often compared to Grosh, Tuttle, Haar, K-Line, Dano and other fancy builders (not much Nash, whose reputation has gone a lil downhill lately for some reason). I've personally played a couple, and tho they were impeccable instruments, I still can sleep at night, pretty much like all Suhrs I've played so far.


----------



## mnemonic

Weren’t older schecters from the 80’s and 90’s, back before import diamond series, a lot more in-line with the likes of Suhr, Anderson, etc?

It’s a bit before my time but I swear I’ve seen lots of pics of nice old schecters that were in that same ballpark, stylistically.


----------



## Ben Pinkus

The neck on that Schecter Strat is absolute fire


----------



## Zado

mnemonic said:


> Weren’t older schecters from the 80’s and 90’s, back before import diamond series, a lot more in-line with the likes of Suhr, Anderson, etc?
> 
> It’s a bit before my time but I swear I’ve seen lots of pics of nice old schecters that were in that same ballpark, stylistically.


Yep, Van Nuys and Dallas Schecters were all Teles, Superteles, Strats and Superstrats. The brand basically invented the "hot rodded strat" concept.


----------



## StevenC

mnemonic said:


> Weren’t older schecters from the 80’s and 90’s, back before import diamond series, a lot more in-line with the likes of Suhr, Anderson, etc?
> 
> It’s a bit before my time but I swear I’ve seen lots of pics of nice old schecters that were in that same ballpark, stylistically.


Schecter have been making brilliant strats for a long time. Mark Knopfler was a big fan, hence their Sultan model. 

Also the Schecter PT was named for Pete Townsend.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

StevenC said:


> Schecter have been making brilliant strats for a long time. Mark Knopfler was a big fan, hence their Sultan model.
> 
> Also the Schecter PT was named for Pete Townsend.



They've been doing them forever, but it's been awhile since they were so readily available and being actively marketed in North America.

Look at Schecter Japan.


----------



## Zado

Me likey


----------



## Soya

Man, Michael Angelo Batio plays bass too? Crazy


----------



## Zado

Soya said:


> Man, Michael Angelo Batio plays bass too? Crazy


Yeah when you see that haircut one always has an hard time choosing between MAB, Jeff Beck, Marky Ramone or, like in this case, Johnny Martin


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Zado said:


> Yeah when you see that haircut one always has an hard time choosing between MAB, Jeff Beck, Marky Ramone or, like in this case, Johnny Martin


accurate post is accurate


----------



## Zado

Axepalace Exclusive.


----------



## mpexus

mnemonic said:


> Weren’t older schecters from the 80’s and 90’s, back before import diamond series, a lot more in-line with the likes of Suhr, Anderson, etc?
> 
> It’s a bit before my time but I swear I’ve seen lots of pics of nice old schecters that were in that same ballpark, stylistically.



Yes they were.

In fact there is a FB Group that doesn't accept Pics or Info of anything except those. Its called *The Real Schecter Guitar Forum* and their About is:



"Description

This is a forum for REAL Schecter fans. The boutiqué Strats and Teles played by such people as Mark Knopfler, Hal Lindes, Jack Sonni, Pete Townsend, Gary Kemp, Scott Gorham etc. This is in direct contrast to what Schecter has become now which bares no resemblance to the real SCHECTER."


----------



## Seabeast2000

mpexus said:


> Yes they were.
> 
> In fact there is a FB Group that doesn't accept Pics or Info of anything except those. Its called *The Real Schecter Guitar Forum* and their About is:
> 
> 
> 
> "Description
> 
> This is a forum for REAL Schecter fans. The boutiqué Strats and Teles played by such people as Mark Knopfler, Hal Lindes, Jack Sonni, Pete Townsend, Gary Kemp, Scott Gorham etc. This is in direct contrast to what Schecter has become now which bares no resemblance to the real SCHECTER."


There's a Cold Dead Hands group for everything.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Zado said:


> Axepalace Exclusive.


When he teased the exclusive, I was ready to throw my money at it, but then I saw the color. Just doesn't appeal to me. That neck is the STUFF though. So good looking.


----------



## Zado

I'd have loved a CET version of it


----------



## StevenC

mpexus said:


> Yes they were.
> 
> In fact there is a FB Group that doesn't accept Pics or Info of anything except those. Its called *The Real Schecter Guitar Forum* and their About is:
> 
> 
> 
> "Description
> 
> This is a forum for REAL Schecter fans. The boutiqué Strats and Teles played by such people as Mark Knopfler, Hal Lindes, Jack Sonni, Pete Townsend, Gary Kemp, Scott Gorham etc. This is in direct contrast to what Schecter has become now which bares no resemblance to the real SCHECTER."


I've played some very old Schecters and can't honestly judge them as better than newer USA models.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The906 said:


> There's a Cold Dead Hands group for everything.





StevenC said:


> I've played some very old Schecters and can't honestly judge them as better than newer USA models.



I mean, they're not wrong exactly.

For almost two decades they made high end Fender based guitars for "player's players", then one day they shut down the custom shop and started making entry-level and upper-entry level Korean guitars, before it was cool. 

Imagine if tomorrow, out of nowhere, Fender stopped making Strats and Teles and just started making RGs. Folks would, understandably, be resistant.

They've only very recently been trying to get back to how their 90's business was run.


----------



## StevenC

MaxOfMetal said:


> I mean, they're not wrong exactly.
> 
> For almost two decades they made high end Fender based guitars for "player's players", then one day they shut down the custom shop and started making entry-level and upper-entry level Korean guitars, before it was cool.
> 
> Imagine if tomorrow, out of nowhere, Fender stopped making Strats and Teles and just started making RGs. Folks would, understandably, be resistant.
> 
> They've only very recently been trying to get back to how their 90's business was run.


But they never shut down the custom shop.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

StevenC said:


> But they never shut down the custom shop.



Didn't they close it to open orders in the late 90's/early 00's? I remember reading somewhere that they only had a couple employees and just focused on artist and exhibition pieces.


----------



## StevenC

MaxOfMetal said:


> Didn't they close it to open orders in the late 90's/early 00's? I remember reading somewhere that they only had a couple employees and just focused on artist and exhibition pieces.


Nope, a friend of mine has a bunch of CS Schecters he specced from around that time.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

StevenC said:


> Nope, a friend of mine has a bunch of CS Schecters he specced from around that time.



Fair enough, I must have been mistaken.


----------



## Zado

MaxOfMetal said:


> I mean, they're not wrong exactly.
> 
> For almost two decades they made high end Fender based guitars for "player's players", then one day they shut down the custom shop and started making entry-level and upper-entry level Korean guitars, before it was cool.
> 
> Imagine if tomorrow, out of nowhere, Fender stopped making Strats and Teles and just started making RGs. Folks would, understandably, be resistant.
> 
> They've only very recently been trying to get back to how their 90's business was run.


That's the explanation I gave myself, I'd be pissed/disappointed if a brand I liked for their classic shapes and tones started selling mainly metal oriented gear.That said, I wrote in that facebook group quite a few times, and while the guitars posted look great and some guys are fine, some members are simply too close minded to deal with. I mean, when you ask if some of recent CS stuff was played (and liked) by them and the reply is "no, never played but they suck that's modern s****", you see there's something wrong.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Zado said:


> Axepalace Exclusive.


Damn...just...damn. I am speechless.


----------



## cardinal

The custom shop has reinvented itself several times, so it’s not surprising to see people interested only in certain eras. The company building in Van Nuys didn’t really have anything to do with the company building in Dallas which doesn’t have much if anything to do with the company now building in Burbank. They just passed the name around. 

Sure you could argue something similar with most companies (guys making Fenders and Gibsons today aren’t the same guys building them in the ‘60s), but you also see guys obsessed with certain vintages because they supposedly were built just right at certain times and not others, so implicitly there’s always some lingering importance to who is building the things.


----------



## Zado

My guess: Restyled Banshee series.


----------



## Zado




----------



## LeviathanKiller

Whatever it is...

*PLEASE BE IN 7-STRING, PLEASE*

I swear, if this is an all-natural one with a hardtail bridge, I'm buying it.

I want the Mayones Spring Brook Duvell Q but dang is it expensive for the US buyers.
The only other option is speccing a Kiesel out to look like one but I'm not buying from the dark side. lol


----------



## Restarted

Zado said:


> Axepalace Exclusive.



I love that they're not offering a change of pickups. "No options, guitars are perfect". Makes me really want to try them.


----------



## TiffuZeless

Not a 7 stringer nor a hardtail.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

TiffuZeless said:


> View attachment 64311
> 
> 
> Not a 7 stringer nor a hardtail.



If it's a reinvention of the Banshee series though, there will be one most likely. That setup right there is one of the current models in the Banshee series which also has a 7-string hardtail.


----------



## Albake21

TiffuZeless said:


> View attachment 64311
> 
> 
> Not a 7 stringer nor a hardtail.


I know a lot of people won't be happy about that bevel... but damn am I excited for this!


----------



## LeviathanKiller

That last shot makes me think there's some sort of top on it. Likely poplar burl lol
Not that interested if so

Yeah, I bumped up the exposure on it. 99% sure it's a poplar burl top. Lame kinda. I'd rather see some well done basic stuff instead of the trend. I mean, we have the new KMs with a burl top already.


----------



## Zado

Yeah I m hoping the new banshee wont be a bevelburl thing honestly. ..


----------



## Zado

Ok it looks quite impressive


----------



## BrailleDecibel

And it was at this moment, upon seeing this picture, that I quite literally almost became the Braille Decibel...because my eyes almost popped out of my skull looking at that guitar.


----------



## Zado




----------



## BrailleDecibel

Good 'ol Winnie The Poo-Burl. Willy, nilly, and silly.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Zado said:


> Ok it looks quite impressive


That's not the new series. That's an Axe Palace limited run.


----------



## Zado

LeviathanKiller said:


> That's not the new series. That's an Axe Palace limited run.


Of course it is, no WMI guitar's gonna look like that, ever.



Haloween's coming


----------



## Zado

So there's a whole new series of burled stuff. Not my thing, some will like it


----------



## mnemonic

I like the headstock. 

Hard pass on the burl. I kinda liked it when it was novel back in 2007 but I haven’t liked it for some time now. Glad it’s starting to fall out of favor. 

Bring back pastel 80’s superstrats.


----------



## Zado

mnemonic said:


> Bring back pastel 80’s superstrats.


----------



## Albake21

I'm hoping burl is only one of the options. It would be nice to see a burl for the people that enjoy them and a flamed or quilted maple for the many that don't. The way this is looking, isn't this just the C series that was posted a few pages back that were Europe only? I posted a picture of them.

EDIT: I take that back, those don't have the bevel like this one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Time for a flashback



Zado said:


> Feels refreshing
> 
> 
> btw


----------



## Albake21

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Time for a flashback


Yup I was just looking for these pictures. These are obviously the prototypes to the guitar they are teasing.


----------



## Soya

Zado said:


> Ok it looks quite impressive


The absolute business. That's pretty much the exact guitar I dream to order from the custom shop some day.


----------



## Albake21

Soya said:


> The absolute business. That's pretty much the exact guitar I dream to order from the custom shop some day.


If this thing had a trem, I'd throw everything I own on craigslist to buy it. It's just so perfect.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Albake21 said:


> If this thing had a trem, I'd throw everything I own on craigslist to buy it. It's just so perfect.



They have a Floyd version bro
5x 6-string Floyds, 5x 6-string hardtails, 5x 7-string Floyds, 5x 7-string hardtails


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> They have a Floyd version bro
> 5x 6-string Floyds, 5x 6-string hardtails, 5x 7-string Floyds, 5x 7-string hardtails


......you're screwing with me, right? Oh god...


----------



## Seabeast2000

What are we tracking here? The banshee prod lineup or some custom run?


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Albake21 said:


> ......you're screwing with me, right? Oh god...



Dead serious. You need to join the AP Club over on Facebook. It was posted there last week. I almost got one but then the color was released and I'm not feeling it. It's actually a Keith Merrow/Sunset hybrid run.



The906 said:


> What are we tracking here? The banshee prod lineup or some custom run?


Both. The poplar burl bevel thing is the banshee prod lineup or whatever they end up calling it.

This purple majesty is the Axe Palace Schecter USA Custom Shop Keith Merrow Limited Run


DETAILS...


Axe-Palace on Facebook said:


> I'm delighted to unveil our inaugural Axe Palace exclusive limited run Schecter Guitars Custom Shop guitar. Based on a Keith Merrow/Sunset hybrid design and featuring stunning quilt tops that we hand-picked from their private-reserve wood library, these are ultra high-spec instruments.
> 
> I slaved over *every* detail of these guitars to ensure they would deliver optimal resonance, playing comfort, tone, and beauty.
> 
> Available with your choice of a Hipshot fixed bridge or Floyd Rose tremolo. Only 5 guitars were made for each configuration. There is also a 7-string version coming soon. 6-Strings are in stock and now shipping!
> 
> -=Specifications=-
> 
> Shape: Keith Merrow/Sunset hybrid
> Finish: Violet Fade
> Neck: Wenge with Keith Merrow ultra-thin profile
> Body: Ash
> Top: Quilted Maple (Masterworks Grade)
> Fingerboard: Macassar Ebony
> Frets: 24 Stainless Steel, 6100
> Pickups: Schecter CS Brimstone set (must be heard!)
> Bridge: Hipshot or Original Floyd Rose
> Headstock: Reverse In-Line
> Tuners: Hipshot Locking
> Hardware: Black
> Nut: GraphTech
> Side Dots: Luminlay
> Fingerboard Radius: 12-16" compound
> Scale Length: 25.5" (7-strings will be 26.5")
> Other: Laser engraved special serial #, COA, hard case, big brass block and SS upgrades on Floyd models.
> 
> These guitars are simply PERFECT. We guarantee whoever the lucky ones are that pick these up, that it will be the finest guitar you've ever laid your hands on. Period. Shigeki and the master craftsmen over at Schecter USA spared no expense and left no stone unturned to ensure these would honor the vision I had for them. They came through in spades.
> 
> ORDER HERE: https://axepalace.com/schecter-ap-s6.html
> 
> If you dig this, please share!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Zado said:


> Of course it is, no WMI guitar's gonna look like that, ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Haloween's coming


Tim Armstrong would be proud, man.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

That Merrow/Sunset hybrid is the cat's meow. 

And I absolutely adore the cat inlay. I'm such a ridiculous Halloween fan that I want something like that.


----------



## icipher

Man that USA Schecter is hot. Here's the issue I have with these $3k plus guitars.... Are they really THAT much better than a $1,000-$2,000 Kiesel, Prestige, LTD or even import Schecter? I am talking about a QUALITY specimen from these companies.

I just don't see the point of these ultra expensive guitars, especially for someone like me who plays live where there's the risk of damage onstage and theft etc.

I have many guitars. Two that come to mind, a Kiesel DC7X and my Ibanez Prestige Uppercut. These 2 models were under $2k and play/resonate/sound like an absolute dream. What would I really be getting by spending another $1-$2k on this Schecter or Mayoness/Aristides/Skervessen? I am guessing not much.....


----------



## TiffuZeless

Schecter SLS Evil Twin

https://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i-SCE-C7SLSE-ET-LIST


----------



## MaxOfMetal

icipher said:


> Are they really THAT much better



The most honest answer is: not much. 

But there is an allure to specing out your own instrument, and occasionally there is a combination of specs that you just can't find anywhere else. 

At this stage of the game, decades of playing and working on guitars, I know what I want and have the means to procure it, so I do.


----------



## Albake21

TiffuZeless said:


> View attachment 64334
> View attachment 64335
> Schecter SLS Evil Twin
> 
> https://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i-SCE-C7SLSE-ET-LIST


And.... it has the stupid inlays like the red one. Damn...


----------



## LeviathanKiller

icipher said:


> Man that USA Schecter is hot. Here's the issue I have with these $3k plus guitars.... Are they really THAT much better than a $1,000-$2,000 Kiesel, Prestige, LTD or even import Schecter? I am talking about a QUALITY specimen from these companies.
> 
> I just don't see the point of these ultra expensive guitars, especially for someone like me who plays live where there's the risk of damage onstage and theft etc.
> 
> I have many guitars. Two that come to mind, a Kiesel DC7X and my Ibanez Prestige Uppercut. These 2 models were under $2k and play/resonate/sound like an absolute dream. What would I really be getting by spending another $1-$2k on this Schecter or Mayoness/Aristides/Skervessen? I am guessing not much.....



No, the extra price usually just takes out the chance getting a random dud (and hassle of dealing with getting it returned/exchanged). The other part of the increased price is you won't have a little excess glue here or there that you can clean off yourself in 5 minutes, maybe a speck under the finish or something. Very minor things

For some goals, I'll go for the higher priced one. On other needs, I'll just roll the dice with the lower end stuff.



Albake21 said:


> And.... it has the stupid inlays like the red one. Damn...


----------



## Zado

Albake21 said:


> And.... it has the stupid inlays like the red one. Damn...


I like the lateral binding thing tho


----------



## cardinal

icipher said:


> Man that USA Schecter is hot. Here's the issue I have with these $3k plus guitars.... Are they really THAT much better than a $1,000-$2,000 Kiesel, Prestige, LTD or even import Schecter? I am talking about a QUALITY specimen from these companies.
> 
> I just don't see the point of these ultra expensive guitars, especially for someone like me who plays live where there's the risk of damage onstage and theft etc.
> 
> I have many guitars. Two that come to mind, a Kiesel DC7X and my Ibanez Prestige Uppercut. These 2 models were under $2k and play/resonate/sound like an absolute dream. What would I really be getting by spending another $1-$2k on this Schecter or Mayoness/Aristides/Skervessen? I am guessing not much.....



IME, $100 fret job can get even the cheapest guitar playing as well as any super expensive one (assume the neck is straight etc.). So beyond an Ibanez GIO with a fret job, it’s all about just what you’re willing to pay for to get specific specs and aesthetics and street cred. 

As far as resonance or mojo or whatever: IME some guitars definitely have “it” and others don’t. I have never found any way to predict it though. Even two of the the same exact model just aren’t the same. So someone really picky about that “it” factor just has to flip through guitars to fit it.


----------



## ToneLab

Very pumped if there is a new Banshee series coming out. The Schecter Ultra Thin C neck is unbeatable for me.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Something I love about the recent Schecter models is the fact that they have those threaded inserts for the pickup screws. MUCH nicer than screwing into wood every time and it finally getting routed out and needing to fill it in and redrill.


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> Something I love about the recent Schecter models is the fact that they have those threaded inserts for the pickup screws. MUCH nicer than screwing into wood every time and it finally getting routed out and needing to fill it in and redrill.


Dang really? I wish more companies would do this. I love that Kiesel does it with their black plates.


----------



## Zado

https://www.instagram.com/p/BoeknYrHfhh/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=8zo8v2pmyan1


----------



## Isolationist

Zado said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BoeknYrHfhh/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=8zo8v2pmyan1



Sweet Lord, that looks amazing.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Albake21 said:


> Dang really? I wish more companies would do this. I love that Kiesel does it with their black plates.



My MK-IIs have it and my Hellraiser Hybrid did too I believe. I'm gonna check them all at some point but yeah, they're doing the smart thing by having them. Makes things so much easier.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I like these burls that aren't heavily dyed
https://www.instagram.com/p/BodIQSJHI7L/?taken-by=drum_city_guitar_land_


----------



## Zado




----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


>


What's that middle one?


----------



## Zado

Albake21 said:


> What's that middle one?


C-1 SLS Elite proto


----------



## Isolationist

Zado said:


>



I would be so down with the Hellraiser Hybrid series if it wasn't for the carbon fiber binding. I really don't know what Schecter was doing.

I have the Blackjack S-II model in Vampyre Red Satin, it absolutely slays and looks amazing.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Isolationist said:


> I would be so down with the Hellraiser Hybrid series if it wasn't for the carbon fiber binding. I really don't know what Schecter was doing.
> 
> I have the Blackjack S-II model in Vampyre Red Satin, it absolutely slays and looks amazing.



That was my only complaint with the Hellraiser Hybrid series as well. Got one anyways though. It feels great although the neck finish is a bit weird imo. It's like it was glossed, then half sanded. So it's smooth but gets kinda grimy sometimes.


----------



## Isolationist

LeviathanKiller said:


> That was my only complaint with the Hellraiser Hybrid series as well. Got one anyways though. It feels great although the neck finish is a bit weird imo. It's like it was glossed, then half sanded. So it's smooth but gets kinda grimy sometimes.



If they had made the binding the same as the Platinum series, I would've bought it immediately. Would've fit the aesthetic perfectly.

I hear you regarding the satin neck, my hands get sweaty and turn the back of both of my Blackjacks into a pizzeria table.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Zado said:


>



Love this. Right up there with that teal Jackson Misha got last year as far as strats go at least


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I wish there were more "classical" seven strings that looked like that


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Zado said:


>


What is the story on this one? Seems like a model they already had...is it a different scale length or something?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BrailleDecibel said:


> What is the story on this one? Seems like a model they already had...is it a different scale length or something?


it's a km mkii body from what i can tell


----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> it's a km mkii body from what i can tell



And neck, and control configuration
I honestly don't see anything visibly different


----------



## Zado

Notice they all are protos requested by a certain seller, so not necessarely something entirely unseen.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Zado said:


> Notice they all are protos requested by a certain seller, so not necessarely something entirely unseen.



these protos are spec'd and requested by a seller?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The906 said:


> these protos are spec'd and requested by a seller?



Drumcity Guitarland out in CO is usually who you come out with all kinds of Protos and Limiteds. 

http://www.drumcityguitarland.com


----------



## Seabeast2000

MaxOfMetal said:


> Drumcity Guitarland out in CO is usually who you come out with all kinds of Protos and Limiteds.
> 
> http://www.drumcityguitarland.com



Thanks, I was assuming these were factory prototypes outletted through the dealer, vs. dealer spec'd one-offs. Now I know.


----------



## cardinal

This is great
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bol85jiHtRB/?hl=en

Halloween guitar is some 7-string pointy Rhoads type thing with a Floyd.


----------



## cardinal

Ugh double post


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## Kyle Jordan

cardinal said:


> This is great
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bol85jiHtRB/?hl=en
> 
> Halloween guitar is some 7-string pointy Rhoads type thing with a Floyd.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cardinal said:


> This is great
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bol85jiHtRB/?hl=en
> 
> Halloween guitar is some 7-string pointy Rhoads type thing with a Floyd.



It warms my heart that Schecter is completely ripping off the BRJ Vixen shape. Fuck BRJ, I hope he has nightmares over how much money Schecter will make off of them.


----------



## Zado

Weird enough noone is pissed bout the cat inlay, Im surprised


----------



## Kyle Jordan

The cat inlay is the best part!


----------



## mnemonic

Zado said:


> Weird enough noone is pissed bout the cat inlay, Im surprised



I think most people have problems with inlays when they’re trying to make it look brutal and it just comes off comical, like the bat inlays. 

The cat though, just looks like it’s a themed guitar and they’re not taking themselves too seriously. I kinda like it too.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zado said:


> Weird enough noone is pissed bout the cat inlay, Im surprised



If you're going to do an inlay like that, keep it simple. 

Typically they go to over the top, but it looks like they're learning to reel it in a bit.

Five or ten years ago it would have been cats fucking all down the fretboard.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i really loved dcgl's old halloween themed schecters (orange AND a maple fretboard ) minus the bat inlays.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Kyle Jordan said:


> The cat inlay is the best part!



Nobody puts kitty behind bars! Nobody!

I don't know the history on this one but its in Schecter Vault so anathema to this thread, but slightly topical, sorry.


----------



## Albake21

The906 said:


> Nobody puts kitty behind bars! Nobody!
> 
> I don't know the history on this one but its in Schecter Vault so anathema to this thread, but slightly topical, sorry.
> 
> View attachment 64390


Oh my... what is this abomination?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Albake21 said:


> Oh my... what is this abomination?



*Sunset Classic Double Neck Low Rider Orange*
SKU #MWAS3


----------



## cardinal

What were they thinking!!! Obviously both necks need a Floyd.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Albake21 said:


> Oh my... what is this abomination?



It's a NAMM show piece from a few years back.


----------



## Isolationist

MaxOfMetal said:


> Five or ten years ago it would have been cats fucking all down the fretboard.



Eat your heart out, PRS.


----------



## Hollowway

Love the cat, hate the pup rings. Soooo close to insta-buy for me.


----------



## LordCashew

Zado said:


> Weird enough noone is pissed bout the cat inlay, Im surprised



Well I think it sucks, but I felt no need to post my opinion about it.

Until now, apparently...


----------



## Hollowway

I want one. I have to figure out a way to make the pickup rings not look too 1990 to me. I reeeeeally want a 7 string V with trem, and the price is decent on this. I'd never get an ESP JL or Babymetal for that price.


----------



## cip 123

Hollowway said:


> I want one. I have to figure out a way to make the pickup rings not look too 1990 to me. I reeeeeally want a 7 string V with trem, and the price is decent on this. I'd never get an ESP JL or Babymetal for that price.



It's all black even if you wanted to remove the rings, it wouldn't be too hard to cover up.

I've contemplated the same on mine however I have a purple flame top...bit harder to cover


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I normally hate that shape... but it looks so good here.


----------



## cardinal

I don’t mind the pickup rings at all. Since it’s black, probably could fill the screw holes and do a reasonable touch-up job on the top if you really really don’t like them. 

I’m not really a fan of the shape or inlay like that, but it’s a theme guitar so it’s supposed to be outrageous and I love it.


----------



## Isolationist

I've never really minded pickup rings, but it definitely depends on the body shape. 

That being said, removing the pickup rings is almost always an improvement. It just makes the guitar look cleaner.


----------



## Zado

LPs without pickup rings = a thing of fugliness


----------



## Musiscience

I have played an SLS Elite yesterday and I am SO impressed with it. Such a great instrument, from finish to the frets and neck shape. It has been years since I have tried a Schecter, they really have upped their game in the meantime. My Mayones is great, but for 1/4 of the price of it this is insane. 

TLDR: I want a Schecter now.


----------



## xzacx

I never realized people disliked pickup rings so much until this. Must be another SSO thing like how people here don’t like rosewood. The exposed routes usually look cheap to me. The only time I really prefer no pickup rings is if it actually enhances the design like those subtle red hits on the Govan Charvel, which really make that guitar. It makes it look like it was actually integrated into the design rather than unfinished.


----------



## MoonJelly

Zado said:


> LPs without pickup rings = a thing of fugliness


No. Pickup rings may look at home on an LP, but I think they look even better with no ring and a tidy route.

The BFG is one of the coolest LPs ever made 








> I never realized people disliked pickup rings so much until this. Must be another SSO thing like how people here don’t like rosewood. The exposed routes usually look cheap to me. The only time I really prefer no pickup rings is if it actually enhances the design like those subtle red hits on the Govan Charvel, which really make that guitar. It makes it look like it was actually integrated into the design rather than unfinished.



TIL I'm more SSO than I thought. I still like TOM bridges though...so not a full SSO.


----------



## Zado

MoonJelly said:


> The BFG is one of the coolest LPs ever made








^you meaning this


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zado said:


> ^you meaning this



That's a Floyd and some blocks away from perfection.


----------



## Zado

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's a Floyd and some blocks away from perfection.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Mathemagician

Bleh rosewood. That aside, all of those colors look SO good IMO. They really nailed colors that pop with chrome hardware.


----------



## mnemonic

I really can’t tell if we’re being ironic or not.


----------



## Zado

^I'd rather play an RG


----------



## cardinal

Zado said:


> ^you meaning this



I might switch back to 6-strings for this guy if it had a Floyd like @MaxOfMetal said


----------



## MoonJelly

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



I dig the no tabs look, but anybody who wants to swap pickups in is screwed.



mnemonic said:


> I really can’t tell if we’re being ironic or not.



Unironically, Gibson has made missteps in just about every lineup for the last 20 years...

Also unironically, this looks better to me than anything Gibson put out as of late. (And I don't like pickup rings but here I can accept them.)


----------



## Zado

I've just read something deeply sexy about that guitar






Vintage 50s neck. Massive.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Zado

Dont particularly hate it


----------



## LeviathanKiller

MoonJelly said:


> I dig the no tabs look, but anybody who wants to swap pickups in is screwed.
> 
> 
> 
> Unironically, Gibson has made missteps in just about every lineup for the last 20 years...
> 
> Also unironically, this looks better to me than anything Gibson put out as of late. (And I don't like pickup rings but here I can accept them.)



How were the pickups installed in the first place?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> How were the pickups installed in the first place?


they have no tabs, get plopped into the cavity, and are adjusted with screws on the other side of the body.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> they have no tabs, get plopped into the cavity, and are adjusted with screws on the other side of the body.



Well dang


----------



## MoonJelly

Yep. After 80 years of making guitars, the headstocks still snap off if you look at them funny. What a legacy!


----------



## Hollowway

I have no a priori issue with pup rings. But, on 7 strings (and 8s) it just makes the pickup area look TOO big. Like, if someone does a twelve string with a reverse inline HS, I’d say I don’t like that. But RIHS look damn cool on a sixxer.

Same thing with rosewood for me. I don’t mind good rosewood, but I doesn’t match white, black, or blue. Yet, some companies (I’m looking at you, Ibanez!) keep releasing these combos. Rosewood and a killerburst color type thing? Nice. Just like I think lime green stained tops look incredible with a natural mahogany sides and back. The orange tones in the mahogany look great against the green. 

Ok, I’m gonna stop now, cuz I’m starting to sound like a finicky idiot.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



It was a bad idea when Parker did it, and it's still a bad idea now.


----------



## MoonJelly

Aaaaaaanyway...

https://www.instagram.com/p/BouzrA4F4xm/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=gcnk8co30gdg


----------



## cardinal

MoonJelly said:


> Aaaaaaanyway...
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BouzrA4F4xm/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=gcnk8co30gdg



Looks awesome. I keep fanatically checking their instagram for any signs of my 8-string order but still nada, which is getting to be fairly depressing since I was quoted 4-6 months and it's now been about 5, so either they just don't think it's worth taking an pics of or they are way behind.


----------



## Zado

cardinal said:


> Looks awesome. I keep fanatically checking their instagram for any signs of my 8-string order but still nada, which is getting to be fairly depressing since I was quoted 4-6 months and it's now been about 5, so either they just don't think it's worth taking an pics of or they are way behind.


I would not worry that much, they make quite a few guitars at the same time, I don't think they haven't started building it yet. Ask via mail for some pics!


----------



## cip 123

cardinal said:


> Looks awesome. I keep fanatically checking their instagram for any signs of my 8-string order but still nada, which is getting to be fairly depressing since I was quoted 4-6 months and it's now been about 5, so either they just don't think it's worth taking an pics of or they are way behind.



If it's any consolation that guitsr had been put up a few times, some dating back months ago, so it could be that they have pics from months ago they post now, so yours wouldn't show up for a while. 

Not defending them, defo mail them if you're looking for updates, but that guitar has been around for months and months.


----------



## StevenC

cardinal said:


> Looks awesome. I keep fanatically checking their instagram for any signs of my 8-string order but still nada, which is getting to be fairly depressing since I was quoted 4-6 months and it's now been about 5, so either they just don't think it's worth taking an pics of or they are way behind.


What did you order?


----------



## cardinal

StevenC said:


> What did you order?



Basically just a black, double-bound Tele. With a Floyd Rose. And 8 strings.

So it’s entirely possible that they’re far along in the build but because it’s so “ordinary” looking they didn’t bother posting up to Instagram.

I’ve been trying to be patient and not pester, but I think next week I will ask about the progress. Last update I heard a few months back made me think that the Floyd 8 is maybe causing them some frustration.


----------



## Zado

Btw the CET is still alive and fighting with us


----------



## Zado

cardinal said:


> Basically just a black, double-bound Tele. With a Floyd Rose. And 8 strings.
> 
> So it’s entirely possible that they’re far along in the build but because it’s so “ordinary” looking they didn’t bother posting up to Instagram.
> 
> I’ve been trying to be patient and not pester, but I think next week I will ask about the progress. Last update I heard a few months back made me think that the Floyd 8 is maybe causing them some frustration.


Also the customer might not want to have the pics publicly posted. Privacy things you know


----------



## cip 123

cardinal said:


> Basically just a black, double-bound Tele. With a Floyd Rose. And 8 strings.
> 
> So it’s entirely possible that they’re far along in the build but because it’s so “ordinary” looking they didn’t bother posting up to Instagram.
> 
> I’ve been trying to be patient and not pester, but I think next week I will ask about the progress. Last update I heard a few months back made me think that the Floyd 8 is maybe causing them some frustration.



Doubt it, they've done loads of 8 string Floyd's so the only headache or hold up would be if Floyd we slow on supply.


----------



## feraledge

oops, wrong thread.


----------



## cardinal

cip 123 said:


> Doubt it, they've done loads of 8 string Floyd's so the only headache or hold up would be if Floyd we slow on supply.



Have they? There’s the diamond series C8FR, but I realized after I placed the order that I don’t recall a USA Schecter with a Floyd Rose 8. 

I know they have the bridge because they were trying to figure out how best to deal with the nut’s radius. I just got an email today confirming that they’re just going to go with an 18” fretboard radius to match the nut’s radius, which they measure at 18” or so. So there’s progress being made I think. Just not sure if anything has made it beyond the planning stage. After 5 months, I sure hope so. I’ve asked for an update otherwise, so we’ll see I guess.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cardinal said:


> Have they? There’s the diamond series C8FR, but I realized after I placed the order that I don’t recall a USA Schecter with a Floyd Rose 8.
> 
> I know they have the bridge because they were trying to figure out how best to deal with the nut’s radius. I just got an email today confirming that they’re just going to go with an 18” fretboard radius to match the nut’s radius, which they measure at 18” or so. So there’s progress being made I think. Just not sure if anything has made it beyond the planning stage. After 5 months, I sure hope so. I’ve asked for an update otherwise, so we’ll see I guess.



I believe DGCL had one or two USA 8s with Floyds.

You might want to reach out to @Church2224, he's done a lot of business with Schecter USA and might be able to help out some, depending on what you hear back, if anything.

EDIT: I might be wrong about the 8s. I can't seem to find a picture of the one I was thinking of. It was a Devil 8 with a graphic. I'll keep looking.


----------



## cardinal

MaxOfMetal said:


> I believe DGCL had one or two USA 8s with Floyds.
> 
> You might want to reach out to @Church2224, he's done a lot of business with Schecter USA and might be able to help out some, depending on what you hear back, if anything.
> 
> EDIT: I might be wrong about the 8s. I can't seem to find a picture of the one I was thinking of. It was a Devil 8 with a graphic. I'll keep looking.



Just heard that they still are hoping for end of November. So fingers crossed.


----------



## Zado




----------



## LeviathanKiller

Zado said:


>


Where have you been? 
http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/new-schecter-models-megathread.251579/page-349#post-4924615


----------



## cip 123

cardinal said:


> Have they? There’s the diamond series C8FR, but I realized after I placed the order that I don’t recall a USA Schecter with a Floyd Rose 8.
> 
> I know they have the bridge because they were trying to figure out how best to deal with the nut’s radius. I just got an email today confirming that they’re just going to go with an 18” fretboard radius to match the nut’s radius, which they measure at 18” or so. So there’s progress being made I think. Just not sure if anything has made it beyond the planning stage. After 5 months, I sure hope so. I’ve asked for an update otherwise, so we’ll see I guess.



They've done a few I believe before yes, most of the posts are on instagram stories so it's hard to find solid linkable posts. But Either their instagram story or DCGL has put up a few before.


----------



## Zado

LeviathanKiller said:


> Where have you been?
> http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/new-schecter-models-megathread.251579/page-349#post-4924615


FR loaded one


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Zado said:


> FR loaded one



Oh haiiii
I wonder when they're gonna get the 7 pics out then


----------



## MoonJelly

LeviathanKiller said:


> Where have you been?
> http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/new-schecter-models-megathread.251579/page-349#post-4924615


I'm okay with seeing this again. And again. Dammit my wallet hurts


----------



## cardinal

cip 123 said:


> They've done a few I believe before yes, most of the posts are on instagram stories so it's hard to find solid linkable posts. But Either their instagram story or DCGL has put up a few before.



It’s possible but I really don’t think that’s the case. I think they only just now figured out what radius a fretboard should be to match the nut.

Their ears must have been burning because they reach out today to give a status update. We previously had some discussion over how to handle the radius but it wasn’t really resolved. Apparently now it’s settled at 18”.

I would think that if they’ve done FR8 build before, all of this would have been figured out by now. 

They’ve done several Kahler 8 builds. But that locking nut is very different. 15” radius I think and extremely wide.


----------



## Church2224

MaxOfMetal said:


> I believe DGCL had one or two USA 8s with Floyds.
> 
> You might want to reach out to @Church2224, he's done a lot of business with Schecter USA and might be able to help out some, depending on what you hear back, if anything.
> 
> EDIT: I might be wrong about the 8s. I can't seem to find a picture of the one I was thinking of. It was a Devil 8 with a graphic. I'll keep looking.




Thanks @MaxOfMetal 
@cardinal let me know if you have nay questions and I will see what I can do.


----------



## dirtool

Zado said:


>



Do pieces really matter? We are educated fewer pieces the better, high end guitar would have 1 piece body or 2 pieces evenly glued, and cheap guitar would have several pieces unevenly glued. In this case, 5 piece body.


----------



## Zado

dirtool said:


> Do pieces really matter? We are educated fewer pieces the better, high end guitar would have 1 piece body or 2 pieces evenly glued, and cheap guitar would have several pieces unevenly glued. In this case, 5 piece body.


It's 3 pieces I believe?also many high end guitars with neck thru construction are often made with the central neck-body block plus two body wings glued into it, but I m not sure it's a sign of cheapo quality really...


----------



## cip 123

dirtool said:


> Do pieces really matter? We are educated fewer pieces the better, high end guitar would have 1 piece body or 2 pieces evenly glued, and cheap guitar would have several pieces unevenly glued. In this case, 5 piece body.



Less doesn't = better. 

Look at zoov guitars. 

Cheaply made guitars will have more pieces yes however its never usually done for aesthetic purposes and yes they are usually glued at uneven proportions. 

That looks to be 5 pieces, Ash with 2 strips of something else. While this means they can use smaller pieces of Ash and theoretically have less waste, they're still doing it for aesthetic purposes and taking their time to make sure it's even etc and thus that's where your quality is, time and craftsmanship. Unlike a cheaper guitar they just make sure there is enough wood for the machine to cut. 

So, less doesn't = better at a custom shop level as they're still putting in the same amount of quality work. 

It doesn't really cut down on time or money more than a 1 piece or 2 piece in fact it probably costs more.


----------



## dirtool

Zado said:


> It's 3 pieces I believe?also many high end guitars with neck thru construction are often made with the central neck-body block plus two body wings glued into it, but I m not sure it's a sign of cheapo quality really...



You can see there are two thin strips (walnut?), so it is 5 pieces body I believe, and we are talking about bolt on of course.
Same case as neck, some brands are insist to build 1 piece neck, like Jackson, some brands build several pieces neck because they are stronger.
So the question is do pieces really matter? Will it affect the tone or something?


----------



## StevenC

dirtool said:


> You can see there are two thin strips (walnut?), so it is 5 pieces body I believe, and we are talking about bolt on of course.
> Same case as neck, some brands are insist to build 1 piece neck, like Jackson, some brands build several pieces neck because they are stronger.
> So the question is do pieces really matter? Will it affect the tone or something?


I'm going to give you a firm maybe.


----------



## Seabeast2000

StevenC said:


> I'm going to give you a firm maybe.


----------



## Zado

Things that went unnoticed


----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


> Things that went unnoticed


Holy balls that's gorgeous! Oh and the guitars are cool too...

Jokes aside, are these USA models? I love these.


----------



## Zado

Albake21 said:


> Holy balls that's gorgeous! Oh and the guitars are cool too...
> 
> Jokes aside, are these USA models? I love these.


Yep, all of em, except the cat


----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


> Yep, all of em, except the cat


Who's receiving them? DCGL?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

dirtool said:


> You can see there are two thin strips (walnut?), so it is 5 pieces body I believe, and we are talking about bolt on of course.
> Same case as neck, some brands are insist to build 1 piece neck, like Jackson, some brands build several pieces neck because they are stronger.
> So the question is do pieces really matter? Will it affect the tone or something?


it can slightly change the overall sound, but generally the attribute most associated with multi laminate bodies/necks is that they seem to be a bit brighter than non-laminate versions. Having multi-laminates will offer a bit more stability than one piece necks, but it kind of becomes a moot point if you use stuff like carbon fiber reinforcements. one piece necks are fine as long as they're properly dried, like any woods. The main benefit of multi-lams with alternating grains is that the neck is generally less susceptible to twisting (which like I said, is a moot point once stuff like carbon fiber is being put into the neck).
TLDR: multi lam necks are _a e s t h e t i c_


----------



## Zado

Albake21 said:


> Who's receiving them? DCGL?


Mainly DCGL, RedDragon Guitars, BCR Guitars, Music 49, AxePalace, Holiday Music,Gooswynguitars
some shops here in Italy


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Dang this looks good. I really like the glossed poplar burl instead of the satin


----------



## MoonJelly

Zado said:


> Mainly DCGL, RedDragon Guitars, BCR Guitars, Music 49, AxePalace, Holiday Music,Gooswynguitars
> some shops here in Italy



They finally did it


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> Dang this looks good. I really like the glossed poplar burl instead of the satin



Damn, I'm a big fan of this thing. Although at that price, I'm sure it's Indonesian made... which I stay far away from those. I really wish it was Korean made.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Albake21 said:


> Damn, I'm a big fan of this thing. Although at that price, I'm sure it's Indonesian made... which I stay far away from those. I really wish it was Korean made.



750 EUR which is about 870 USD and it is a 6-string.
EDIT: Confirmed to be made in Indonesia per Schecter's website.
Depends on the factory really. If it's made in Indonesia at the WMI factory, it's not going to be too bad.


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> 750 EUR which is about 870 USD and it is a 6-string.
> EDIT: Confirmed to be made in Indonesia per Schecter's website.
> Depends on the factory really. If it's made in Indonesia at the WMI factory, it's not going to be too bad.


I thought so... but I won't buy it. I have had too many bad experiences with Indonesian made guitars. The difference in quality is just too noticeable.


----------



## Zado

Sorry guys but if Korean is too expensive and Indonesian is not good enough, what's left with decent specs?


----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


> Sorry guys but if Korean is too expensive and Indonesian is not good enough, what's left with decent specs?


Now you're just putting words in my mouth when I loved all of the MIK guitars I've owned. Especially my PRS Holcomb and KM7 MKII.


----------



## cardinal

Love the Tempest shape.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

indo is fine/good nowadays ime. I had really bad experiences with indo stuff years ago but most of the indo stuff I've played recently has been pretty good.
I'm kind of GASing for that koa avenger that dcgl has...


----------



## Zado

Albake21 said:


> Now you're just putting words in my mouth when I loved all of the MIK guitars I've owned. Especially my PRS Holcomb and KM7 MKII.


Sorry mate not pointing directly at you but that's really the consensus that has appeared here lately.


----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


> Sorry mate not pointing directly at you but that's really the consensus that has appeared here lately.


All good, but I really think it's only about the KM7 MKIII. Everyone else seems to be on board with everything else made in Korea.


----------



## I play music

Zado said:


> Things that went unnoticed


You forgot the baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssssssss!!!


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Albake21 said:


> I thought so... but I won't buy it. I have had too many bad experiences with Indonesian made guitars. The difference in quality is just too noticeable.



You know that Indonesian-made Solar I got was completely perfect though. We were both surprised to find out there was a WMI factory there and that it's where the Solar came from. Seriously, that guitar is just soooooo good.


----------



## cardinal

I play music said:


> You forgot the baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssssssss!!!



I like Schecter basses a lot but my wrists for some reason just can’t deal with the 35” scale they use on the 5+ strings


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wait are those Fishman bass or guitar pickups?


----------



## cardinal

I’d be awesome to have Fishmans that somehow could shift from something like a J pickup to a P pickup.


----------



## cip 123

cardinal said:


> I’d be awesome to have Fishmans that somehow could shift from something like a J pickup to a P pickup.


I wouldn't put it past them, the power they have with tone shaping at Fishman seems extraordinary


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

There's actually a company that does that already.


----------



## Zado

Somehow similar to the old blackjack


----------



## Triple-J

Anyone interested in the 2019 lineup should keep their eyes on the Schecter Instagram/Facebook as they'll be unveiling half of the models next monday.


----------



## cip 123

Seriously why can't they just let the gothic theme die?

I'll take whatever the hell that is without the Roman numerals, it just looks so edgy and try hard.


----------



## Mathemagician

Because a not-insignificant portion of the guitar-buying public likes “cool” inlays and goth/metal themes. 

They are consistent sellers and normally the models are priced sub-$1000, which is where most of the volume of sales happen. 

SSO buys $300 pickups for $4000 guitars. Most people think a $675 with OEM pickups sounds amazing.


----------



## Soya

People like those inlays on a Daemoness but not on a Schecter


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Mathemagician said:


> Because a not-insignificant portion of the guitar-buying public likes “cool” inlays and goth/metal themes.
> 
> They are consistent sellers and normally the models are priced sub-$1000, which is where most of the volume of sales happen.
> 
> SSO buys $300 pickups for $4000 guitars. Most people think a $675 with OEM pickups sounds amazing.



I've never been as extreme as you mention but damn if sometimes I don't think I'm way to picky a consumer when it comes to guitars, seeing dues who think their Epiphone Les Paul Custom is this amazing piece of gear, I wish I could get excited for cheaper guitars still.


----------



## Zado

Soya said:


> People like those inlays on a Daemoness but not on a Schecter


Daemoness are pricey. Big money makes everything sexier, even aves loaded fretboards.







Bonus: ^helluvaplayer


----------



## narad

Soya said:


> People like those inlays on a Daemoness but not on a Schecter



Imagine a tattoo you think is cool. Now imagine a 5,000 person queue of chubby teenagers with dyed sideswept hair and spike bracelets getting it stamped on their arms for $10 a pop. Not so cool now.


----------



## Soya

Well to be fair, that's the exact guilt I should feel for thinking about getting a cool tattoo in the first place.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Soya said:


> People like those inlays on a Daemoness but not on a Schecter



I like them on neither. 

But, it's not like Daemoness is putting them on whatever, the inlays usually go with the overarching theme of the whole instrument.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bo8Njm8lTJ5/?hl=en&taken-by=schecterguitarsofficial

Oh look, it's a variant of the Schecter RGDIX7MPB
wait...

Hope they release some better stuff other than just those


----------



## Albake21

They say it will be up today, but up where?


----------



## MoonJelly

At least it has a Floyd + Sustainiac.

Seeing a USA Tempest out there gives me hope for 2019.


----------



## Zado

Albake21 said:


> They say it will be up today, but up where?


facebook I guess. Hoping there will be retro stuff as well, not just bevels and burls...


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Albake21 said:


> They say it will be up today, but up where?



Probably on all of their social media. Too big of a launch to have in just one place where some may miss it.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


>


Damn that thing is evil looking!


----------



## Zado

Loads of folk metal from there


----------



## Zado

http://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/2019

2019 stuff first half of new catalog


----------



## Albake21

Indo made Nick Johnston for only $749? Wow... not bad. Also I'm kinda liking these evil twin SLS Elites a little bit more now that I can see them in full. Still not a fan of the inlays though. Maybe they will grow on me.

Super disappointed these Reapers are Indo made...


----------



## Zado

Albake21 said:


> Super disappointed these Reapers are Indo made...


Dont expect any more low end Korean made guitars in the future, asking prices would be out of the market probably.

With the exception of the NJ and the V-1 Apo, kinda indifferent, but you know what my preferences are so it was expected I guess. Still crossed finger for something more in line with me.

Super sexy basses tho


----------



## Alexlopez

WMI factory in indo is who is making these right? 
The burl guitars have the same finishes the solars do


----------



## cardinal

Don't see anything on the Fishman site about bass pickups. The description from Schecter says there's a coil tap and a 3-position switch for classic, funk, and modern. I assume that switch contours the mids, which isn't all that unusual for a bass preamp, nor is coil tapping. I'm still hoping that Fishman could design some sort of drastic pickup change since they are not "wound" like typical wire/coil pickups. There's just a fundamental construction difference between a J pickup and a P pickup that prior coil-splitting designs can't nail. Not sure if Fishman can; not really sure how a Fishman even works.


----------



## cip 123

Albake21 said:


> Super disappointed these Reapers are Indo made...



Why? 

Every other burl topped guitar with the same colours are indo made. 

It's like Indonesian factories have a special deal on burl top blue bursts.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well motherfucker, Fishman IS making bass pickups.

Also South Korean labor must be getting super pricey lately. First ESP moved the majority of the Deluxe-series guitars to Indonesia, and now it looks like Schecter is doing the same with the most of their guitars.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well motherfucker, Fishman IS making bass pickups.
> 
> Also South Korean labor must be getting super pricey lately. First ESP moved the majority of the Deluxe-series guitars to Indonesia, and now it looks like Schecter is doing the same with the most of their guitars.



In addition to South Korean labor becoming more expensive, Indonesian facilities are coming online and capabilities and capacity are growing. In 10 years we'll be having the same conversation about Vietnam, Bangladesh or Sub-Saharan Africa.


----------



## I play music

MaxOfMetal said:


> In addition to South Korean labor becoming more expensive, Indonesian facilities are coming online and capabilities and capacity are growing. In 10 years we'll be having the same conversation about Vietnam, Bangladesh or Sub-Saharan Africa.


Or we reach the point where guitars are built in such an automatized way that labour cost does not really matter any more...


----------



## I play music

SLS Elite basses look cool, everything else I don't care about. Was hoping for a multi scale 8 string but looks like 8 strings are not so in fashion any more


----------



## cardinal

I'm sorta bummed not to see any 8-strings listed but (1) it's only a partial list and (2) for me at least, Schecter production 8s are pretty useless since I can't deal with their 28" scale and don't really want fanned frets either.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I play music said:


> Or we reach the point where guitars are built in such an automatized way that labour cost does not really matter any more...



Not in a decade. Maybe in two or three if we're lucky. 

Unfortunately (fortunately?) there are enough countries where labor is so incredibly cheap we're not going to see total automation for a long while.


----------



## I play music

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not in a decade. Maybe in two or three if we're lucky.
> 
> Unfortunately (fortunately?) there are enough countries where labor is so incredibly cheap we're not going to see total automation for a long while.


Maybe. We'll see. 
While human labour may stay cheaper for a long time, it usually does not have the level of precision and constant quality of a machine. I think the first fully automatized produced guitars will be higher-end ones. More expensive than handmade but constant high quality.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I play music said:


> Maybe. We'll see.
> While human labour may stay cheaper for a long time, it usually does not have the level of precision and constant quality of a machine. I think the first fully automatized produced guitars will be higher-end ones. More expensive than handmade but constant high quality.



You're talking about the precision of machines that don't exist yet.

Even current ones that could potentially do some more of the work cost million of dollars and millions of dollars in support (technicians, programmers, maintenance staff, etc.).

Right now there are folks making about 3¢ an hour. India is even still as low as 28¢ an hour.

People still by cheap guitars. Most people who play guitar buy cheaper guitars. Until you get that market automated we're just not going to see it.


----------



## MoonJelly

I think the Inferno burst looks pretty rad. I also wish they picked a different veneer. You can't go wrong with flame/quilt maple


----------



## spudmunkey

MaxOfMetal said:


> You're talking about the precision of machines that don't exist yet.
> 
> Even current ones that could potentially do some more of the work cost million of dollars and millions of dollars in support (technicians, programmers, maintenance staff, etc.).
> 
> Right now there are folks making about 3¢ an hour. India is even still as low as 28¢ an hour.
> 
> People still by cheap guitars. Most people who play guitar buy cheaper guitars. Until you get that market automated we're just not going to see it.



This. Every company now-a-days cuts their bodies on a CNC. It's the by-hand laborer's skill and the amount of time they allot to the last steps that makes or breaks a guitar. 

Look at Tesla: They tried automating _too much, _and realized that even the best machines they could afford still weren't able to make all of the adaptations needed to make the final product as good as it could be. They ended up taking a few Model 3 assembly steps out of robotic hands, and back into human control.


----------



## Zado

I'm still hoping to see this as signature model


----------



## MoonJelly

Zado said:


> I'm still hoping to see this as signature model



It's similar enough it could really be a color option for the Solo II Custom.


----------



## Mathemagician

It’s amazing how great their lineup looks now that abalone has fallen off most of the “nice” models. The last 4-5 years have been great from Schecter IMO.


----------



## jephjacques

Can't wait for burl tops to not be popular anymore


----------



## Zado

MoonJelly said:


> It's similar enough it could really be a color option for the Solo II Custom.


That's my wish, with the exception of SVSS series they do not offer solid finishes other than satin black.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jephjacques said:


> Can't wait for burl tops to not be poplar anymore


----------



## Zado

jephjacques said:


> Can't wait for burl tops to not be popular anymore


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## manu80

https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/2019
those 2019 models are a letdown...between the Graphic V a la Dean and the Superstrat like the Ibanez from 2 years ago...kinda disappointed


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the new apocalypse v is the only thing remotely interesting to me


----------



## jephjacques

Zado said:


>



the Guy Fieri of guitars


----------



## Shoeless_jose

If that is all they are adding for 2019 its super weak. Has to be more.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Dineley said:


> If that is all they are adding for 2019 its super weak. Has to be more.



Maybe they're saving the better stuff in the second half of the line-up
There's nothing super solid in that line-up to me


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dineley said:


> If that is all they are adding for 2019 its super weak. Has to be more.



It's not. They said it's only half.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's not. They said it's only half.



Exactly
Although, even though it's only half, it is still pretty weak imo


----------



## Zado

I still have to understand what people is expecting


----------



## Seabeast2000

Zado said:


> I still have to understand what people is expecting



More finish options for Banshee and SLS Elites. LESS Sustainiac options is OK, thanks. Oh and since I'm wishlisting to nobody here, HR Hybrid PT/PT7 FR (no S)!


----------



## Zado

The906 said:


> More finish options for Banshee and SLS Elites. LESS Sustainiac options is OK, thanks. Oh and since I'm wishlisting to nobody here, HR Hybrid PT/PT7 FR (no S)!


That will bepart of 2019 stuff I think. I'm expecting more hard rock/ heavy metal oriented stuff honestly


----------



## I play music

Btw, are Vs popular again? I just noticed there are 4 new V guitars which is quite a lot.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I play music said:


> Btw, are Vs popular again? I just noticed there are 4 new V guitars which is quite a lot.



They tend to have a small, but loyal following.

They're less bringing out more, and more rotating what ones they currently offer. 

Schecter kind of has the V market cornered in this price range, and string count.


----------



## manu80

Stull wondering if that abbath V was ever released....


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Hm I am loving this new Nick Johnston. It says buy now on site. I wonder if I can buy


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Man those Kiesels...I mean Ibanez RGDs, I mean Schecter Reapers look like a cool concept. Lame execution


----------



## ImNotAhab

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Man those Kiesels...I mean Ibanez RGDs, I mean Schecter Reapers look like a cool concept. Lame execution



How can you not love Kibanecter guitars?


----------



## Church2224

Eh I will wait to see what the Custom Shop is coming out with. That's all I care about at this point anyway.


----------



## A-Branger

Zado said:


> Super sexy basses tho



oooh man, That finish is the only thing I could take on a Jazz bass.... love that combo... but Y U NO 24 frets?!

also I bet you they still using heavy ass machine heads, "because tradition derp" EDIT: yup, they do..... *facepalm*

when are they gonna learn..........

also funny thing they put on website that these come with coil tap?.... wut?

and they route the pickups like traditional Jazz bass, but the pickups are actually rounded like on a guitar. Like taking an 8 string single coil.... Looks soo weird


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Less Fishman and EMG would be great.


----------



## Anquished

I'm just sat here hoping for more Avenger stuff.


----------



## Zado

PunkBillCarson said:


> Less Fishman and EMG would be great.


Wasn't Fishman like the coolest thing on earth last time I checked?


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Zado said:


> Wasn't Fishman like the coolest thing on earth last time I checked?



Maybe it is, maybe it isn't. I don't know.


----------



## TheUnknownOne

Poplar burl is definitely the new abalone


----------



## cardinal

TheUnknownOne said:


> Poplar burl is definitely the new abalone



Oh man we need a poplar burl Hellraiser with all the abalone binding and gothic crosses. Somehow bevel it too, and do some type of fade finish.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cardinal said:


> Oh man we need a poplar burl Hellraiser with all the abalone binding and gothic crosses. Somehow bevel it too, and do some type of fade finish.



Throw some Fluences and make it in a WMI plant for 25% less than the competition and we'll have the official SSO signature model. 

Don't forget to send them to Ola and Jared for a review meme-tacular.


----------



## Seabeast2000

cardinal said:


> Oh man we need a poplar burl Hellraiser with all the abalone binding and gothic crosses. Somehow bevel it too, and do some type of fade finish.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

cardinal said:


> Oh man we need a poplar burl Hellraiser with all the abalone binding and gothic crosses. Somehow bevel it too, and do some type of fade finish.



I really want to do a mock-up of this...including it being in Ola's or Jared's hands


----------



## bastardbullet

Since the first time schecter used trans purple burst for hellraiser c-1, i’m still waiting to see this exact color option for the c-7 line. Guess i’ll be waiting for a couple decades more. :/


----------



## jephjacques

MaxOfMetal said:


> Throw some Fluences and make it in a WMI plant for 25% less than the competition and we'll have the official SSO signature model.
> 
> Don't forget to send them to Ola and Jared for a review meme-tacular.



needs to be headless and made of Arium to really clear all the hype goalposts


----------



## Ola Englund

I’ll make an SS.org guitar for sure. Make it lefthanded and every scale length. Order 200 and sell 3. I know it will be a success.


----------



## mnemonic

Multiscale but at some point it doubles back on itself and the low strings are shorter than the high strings.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

mnemonic said:


> Multiscale but at some point it doubles back on itself and the low strings are shorter than the high strings.



Etherial style.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Ola Englund said:


> I’ll make an SS.org guitar for sure. Make it lefthanded and every scale length. Order 200 and sell 3. I know it will be a success.


Model name suggestion: The Djust Kollector


----------



## Albake21

Ola Englund said:


> I’ll make an SS.org guitar for sure. Make it lefthanded and every scale length. Order 200 and sell 3. I know it will be a success.


I'd buy it proudly just to hang it on my wall.


----------



## Rawkmann

I'm fairly curious to try out that Reaper model. Not crazy about the aesthetics, the whole non finished bevel thing always looks off, but the specs and price are great. I think its the most affordable Schecter with the 'ultra' thin C neck, and at that price I assumed it'd be a bolt on but it's set neck. I have an Omen and the stock Schecter pickups are actually quite good, the only thing that Reaper looks like it would need are a good set of locking tuners.


----------



## Andromalia

MaxOfMetal said:


> Don't forget to send them to Ola and Jared for a review meme-tacular.



That'd be unfair as it then would win the next guitar of the month contest in 2048.


----------



## xzacx

MaxOfMetal said:


> Throw some Fluences and make it in a WMI plant for 25% less than the competition and we'll have the official SSO signature model.
> 
> Don't forget to send them to Ola and Jared for a review meme-tacular.



Note the bridge pickup slammed as tight as physically possible to the bridge for full SSO approval.


----------



## Zado

Rawkmann said:


> I'm fairly curious to try out that Reaper model. Not crazy about the aesthetics, the whole non finished bevel thing always looks off, but the specs and price are great.


consider this


----------



## Rawkmann

Well, I think this will be my next guitar...



Zado said:


> consider this


----------



## mnemonic

xzacx said:


> Note the bridge pickup slammed as tight as physically possible to the bridge for full SSO approval.



>tune-o-matic bridge


----------



## KnightBrolaire

xzacx said:


> Note the bridge pickup slammed as tight as physically possible to the bridge for full SSO approval.


psssh no hipshot? definitely not a trv sso guitar


----------



## Zado

Hannes bridge anyone?


----------



## Ola Englund

xzacx said:


> Note the bridge pickup slammed as tight as physically possible to the bridge for full SSO approval.


Where’s the piezo?


----------



## Albake21

Also I was promised a lefty.... not that I can play it, but you know, SSO.


----------



## StevenC

Guys, any chance we can do headless?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I'd be game for a headless 8 string avenger with a burl top, swamp ash body, hipshot hardware and fishmans 

>SARCASM *kind of*


----------



## Zado




----------



## Seabeast2000

Is there any way to tell if these are custom shop by the pictures?


----------



## Zado

My pics are mostly CS guitars


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Zado said:


> consider this



Woah, where's the product page for those? and is there a 7-string?


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> Woah, where's the product page for those? and is there a 7-string?


I posted them several pages back. They are hidden on their site. You can find them through google, but not directly on their site. Let me try and find my links.


----------



## Albake21

Albake21 said:


> So I bumped into these through a google search but there is no direct link on their website. Unless of course I'm blind. I noticed it when going the the site, scrolling over guitar, the picture of the C-6 Pro FR in green shows up but then goes away when you try to click it.
> 
> http://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/c-6-pro-aqua-burst-detail#search
> https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/c-6-fr-pro-aqua-burst-detail
> https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/c-6-fr-pro-charcoal-burst-detail


----------



## Zado

Oh wait someone mentioned they are EU exclusive; I can easily see them in the site, maybe there are geographic restrictions?


----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


> Oh wait someone mentioned they are EU exclusive; I can easily see them in the site, maybe there are geographic restrictions?


It's possible they are a Europe exclusive for now, but will be unveiled at NAMM 2019. There's no reason for them to have them on the USA site hidden if they weren't coming to the USA.


----------



## Zado

Albake21 said:


> It's possible they are a Europe exclusive for now, but will be unveiled at NAMM 2019. There's no reason for them to have them on the USA site hidden if they weren't come to the USA.


You're right I guess. Not sure why they did this, maybe they though "EU guys wouldnt love the bevel" afterall...


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Does anyone here with hands-on experience know how the Banshee Elite 7 and Keith Merrow 7 necks compare? Specs on the Schecter website give the same measurements and neck profile but I've seen websites have errors before so I just want to confirm.

I think I may give up on the MK-III and invest in two cheaper guitars that amount to about the same price.


----------



## zimbloth

icipher said:


> Man that USA Schecter is hot. Here's the issue I have with these $3k plus guitars.... Are they really THAT much better than a $1,000-$2,000 Kiesel, Prestige, LTD or even import Schecter? I am talking about a QUALITY specimen from these companies.
> 
> I just don't see the point of these ultra expensive guitars, especially for someone like me who plays live where there's the risk of damage onstage and theft etc.
> 
> I have many guitars. Two that come to mind, a Kiesel DC7X and my Ibanez Prestige Uppercut. These 2 models were under $2k and play/resonate/sound like an absolute dream. What would I really be getting by spending another $1-$2k on this Schecter or Mayoness/Aristides/Skervessen? I am guessing not much.....



Yes, 100% they are.

ESP Custom Shop vs. LTD, Schecter Custom Shop vs. Diamond Series is a HUGE difference. There are some nice imports out there, that for the money, are excellent. However when you compared a USA Keith MErrow to the import one, dude its NIGHT AND DAY. We have had both, got to play them side by side, and its not subtle at all. One was ultra resonant, sounded amazing, and felt wonderful. The other sounded dead/dull as hell, and sounded thin by comparison. My ESP custom shop guitars blow away any of the hundreds of LTDs I've had over the years.

In some cases, like say Ibanez Prestige vs J-Custom, its a more subtle difference. A J-Custom is NOT "night and day" better than a Prestige. They're close. But in this case of Schecter, ESP, PRS, etc... the difference between their top end custom shop models and their Korean imports are NOT close. Period. 

I am not suggesting that an LTD MH-1000 isn't a very nice guitar for $800. It is. With a proper setup it can be sweet! But if you compare it to an Original Series Horizon, no sane person would ever claim they're close. They're just not, and to suggest otherwise is either delusional or isn't basing said opinions on real-world experience. 

PS: I'm glad you dig our guitar design, very proud of how it came out


----------



## Church2224

zimbloth said:


> Yes, 100% they are.
> 
> ESP Custom Shop vs. LTD, Schecter Custom Shop vs. Diamond Series is a HUGE difference. There are some nice imports out there, that for the money, are excellent. However when you compared a USA Keith MErrow to the import one, dude its NIGHT AND DAY. We have had both, got to play them side by side, and its not subtle at all. One was ultra resonant, sounded amazing, and felt wonderful. The other sounded dead/dull as hell, and sounded thin by comparison. My ESP custom shop guitars blow away any of the hundreds of LTDs I've had over the years.
> 
> In some cases, like say Ibanez Prestige vs J-Custom, its a more subtle difference. A J-Custom is NOT "night and day" better than a Prestige. They're close. But in this case of Schecter, ESP, PRS, etc... the difference between their top end custom shop models and their Korean imports are NOT close. Period.
> 
> I am not suggesting that an LTD MH-1000 isn't a very nice guitar for $800. It is. With a proper setup it can be sweet! But if you compare it to an Original Series Horizon, no sane person would ever claim they're close. They're just not, and to suggest otherwise is either delusional or isn't basing said opinions on real-world experience.
> 
> PS: I'm glad you dig our guitar design, very proud of how it came out



I am with Nick on this, I remember getting two Carvins back in he day and being very disappointed with them and playing comparable Kiesels and they do not blow me away and in may ways disappoint. Plus Kiesel has had shady as hell customer support over the years. Schecter's USA Stuff is top tier. Built great and backed and supported by a great group of people who back their product and will talk to you no matter what.


----------



## A-Branger

xzacx said:


> Note the bridge pickup slammed as tight as physically possible to the bridge for full SSO approval.



needs a reversed headstock


....meh just get an used prestige


----------



## icipher

zimbloth said:


> Y
> 
> However when you compared a USA Keith MErrow to the import one, dude its NIGHT AND DAY. We have had both, got to play them side by side, and its not subtle at all. One was ultra resonant, sounded amazing, and felt wonderful. The other sounded dead/dull as hell, and sounded thin by comparison.



Which one exactly sounded dead and dull?


----------



## LeviathanKiller

icipher said:


> Which one exactly sounded dead and dull?



MK-III


----------



## Zado

Never played an Original Series ESP, but my Traditional has raped quite a lot of guitars in its price range, many of which were very high end or pretty hyped stuff ( Fender CS, Charvels, Suhr at times...). And it's not even the best Traditional I've played.


----------



## zimbloth

icipher said:


> Which one exactly sounded dead and dull?



The USA one smoked the import, sorry if I wasn't clear enough. Night and day.


----------



## narad

Zado said:


> Never played an Original Series ESP, but my Traditional has raped quite a lot of guitars in its price range, many of which were very high end or pretty hyped stuff ( Fender CS, Charvels, Suhr at times...).



That's terrible. And you just stood by and did nothing?


----------



## Nlelith

Bevels done right


----------



## A-Branger

finally


----------



## Zado

narad said:


> That's terrible. And you just stood by and did nothing?


Had the weirdest boner right there


----------



## cardinal

Nlelith said:


> Bevels done right



Yes: amazing that if you make sure the unbeveled area actually is reasonably attractive on its own, the design as a whole actually looks good too!

Some many other times, the area that is unbeveled is just this weird stumpy blob that ends up defining the shape of the body because that’s what’s left to see


----------



## Albake21

Nlelith said:


> Bevels done right


Fuuuuuck.... It's so classy but kinda metal at the same time. I love it, although I wish it had 24 frets. I wonder what the cost is.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Albake21 said:


> Fuuuuuck.... It's so classy but kinda metal at the same time. I love it, although I wish it had 24 frets. I wonder what the cost is.


prob around 3-4k like most schecter customs


----------



## cip 123

Albake21 said:


> Fuuuuuck.... It's so classy but kinda metal at the same time. I love it, although I wish it had 24 frets. I wonder what the cost is.



I believe that's masterworks so 3K+


----------



## Zado

Looks beautiful, tho Im having hard time understanding the way they name their CS stuff. This is called Sunset Custom-II, but the shape is supposed to be a Contoured Exotic Top (CET).

Also, why is this a Dream Machine IV




While this is a Sunset 24?




It really makes no sense to me


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zado said:


> Looks beautiful, tho Im having hard time understanding the way they name their CS stuff. This is called Sunset Custom-II, but the shape is supposed to be a Contoured Exotic Top (CET).
> 
> Also, why is this a Dream Machine IV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this is a Sunset 24?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really makes no sense to me



It seems the naming comes from the "base" model that's being customized.

But since they have so much overlap (only so much you can do with a handful of shapes) and available options it's easy to turn one thing into another.

The difference between Custom Shop and Masterworks plays a part too, apparently.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Zado said:


> Looks beautiful, tho Im having hard time understanding the way they name their CS stuff. This is called Sunset Custom-II, but the shape is supposed to be a Contoured Exotic Top (CET).
> 
> Also, why is this a Dream Machine IV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this is a Sunset 24?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really makes no sense to me


That last one isn't a Sunset 24 though. It's a Keith Merrow and Sunset hybrid.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Nlelith said:


> Bevels done right



As someone that thinks the Riot is underrated AF... good job Schecter.


----------



## Zado

MaxOfMetal said:


> It seems the naming comes from the "base" model that's being customized.
> 
> But since they have so much overlap (only so much you can do with a handful of shapes) and available options it's easy to turn one thing into another.
> 
> The difference between Custom Shop and Masterworks plays a part too, apparently.


Dunno, maybe you re right...


LeviathanKiller said:


> That last one isn't a Sunset 24 though. It's a Keith Merrow and Sunset hybrid.


Ok, then put in its place the green Sunset Church got from them


----------



## Seabeast2000

MaxOfMetal said:


> It seems the naming comes from the "base" model that's being customized.
> 
> But since they have so much overlap (only so much you can do with a handful of shapes) and available options it's easy to turn one thing into another.
> 
> The difference between Custom Shop and Masterworks plays a part too, apparently.



Is CS less exclusive than MW? I was wondering about this.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The906 said:


> Is CS less exclusive than MW? I was wondering about this.



It seems to be similar to Jackson, where there's a semi-custom tier and an "anything goes as long as you're paying" tier.


----------



## cardinal

Yeah, they have a production line where you can pick out the color, top, materials, etc. but the basic specs are set. 

If you want something not offered by the production line, then it’s a masterworks order, and as far as I can tell, there up for anything as long as you’re paying (and it doesn’t infringe a trademark), which is very different from Jackson which just says no no no to lots of stuff.


----------



## cip 123

cardinal said:


> If you want something not offered by the production line, then it’s a masterworks order, and as far as I can tell, there up for anything as long as you’re paying .



Just a reminder that they truly are up for anything at all -


----------



## jephjacques

you BETTER not be hating on that prince guitar.


----------



## cip 123

jephjacques said:


> you BETTER not be hating on that prince guitar.


Absolutely not, just stating that's how crazy they get. I've sent a few emails about 7 string stiletto's before, they'll do anything.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

I need to play some USA and CS Schecters. Many of these look killer and I don't think I've ever actually played a non-import from them.



narad said:


> That's terrible. And you just stood by and did nothing?



With the finishes those guitars were wearing, they were practically using for it.


----------



## jephjacques

fuck now i want an 8 string prince guitar with TWO dicks


----------



## StevenC

jephjacques said:


> fuck now i want an 8 string prince guitar with TWO dicks


I've already asked and Schecter will not do an 8 string symbol guitar.


----------



## I play music

jephjacques said:


> you BETTER not be hating on that prince guitar.


Why not? It looks ugly and impractical.


----------



## icipher

zimbloth said:


> The USA one smoked the import, sorry if I wasn't clear enough. Night and day.



Well, I bought that import. Kinda sucks to hear.


----------



## Zado

icipher said:


> Well, I bought that import. Kinda sucks to hear.


Honestly if you like what you hear when you play it, that's all that matters.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

icipher said:


> Well, I bought that import. Kinda sucks to hear.





Zado said:


> Honestly if you like what you hear when you play it, that's all that matters.



I liked the sound I got from the import too
I'll never have them side-by-side to make such a comparison anyway


----------



## LeviathanKiller

The Reapers and Evil Twins are already up on AmericanMusical.com available for pre-order with an expected date of Nov 7th (yeah right)

https://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i-SCE-C7SLSE-ET?src=Y0802G00SRCHCAPN


----------



## feraledge

If there were situations where the imports and customs play and sound the same, there would be no custom shops. Import might still be very solid and reliable.


----------



## Zado




----------



## I play music

Zado said:


>


Looks like Keith Merrow started a new trend for Schecter with that bridge.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I play music said:


> Looks like Keith Merrow started a new trend for Schecter with that bridge.


Good, because that's a sick bridge. Most comfortable I have ever played and I thought the standard Hipshot one was great even.


----------



## Albake21

Damn this thing looks great for an Indo made. I want to at least try one out to see the quality.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Shask

I haven't been following this thread lately, but just saw the Reaper models on Sweetwater. Loving these! I don't know if I love the burl thing, but glad to see something with more bevel. I know that sounds funny, lol. I think the unfinished bevel is kind of ugly, but they are so comfortable, and I have been wanting an updated model to go with my old Banshee. I have been wanting Schecter to make more models that dont have the archtop C/Hellraiser/SLS/Etc.... type top to it. More Banshee style please.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Shask said:


> I haven't been following this thread lately, but just saw the Reaper models on Sweetwater. Loving these! I don't know if I love the burl thing, but glad to see something with more bevel. I know that sounds funny, lol. I think the unfinished bevel is kind of ugly, but they are so comfortable, and I have been wanting an updated model to go with my old Banshee. I have been wanting Schecter to make more models that dont have the archtop C/Hellraiser/SLS/Etc.... type top to it. More Banshee style please.



The archtops wouldn't be so bad if they didn't have that lip at the very edge that digs into your arm.


----------



## Shask

LeviathanKiller said:


> The archtops wouldn't be so bad if they didn't have that lip at the very edge that digs into your arm.


Yes, that is the issue I have with them. The very edge flattens out, and digs into my forearm. I have an old Hellraiser which is a solid guitar, but it doesn't really make me want another. I think the taller TOM bridge makes it worse also since it puts you arm at more of an angle than this flat bridge would.

They dont even have to have a massive bevel.... I love the PRS SE CU24 guitars, which just have a light bevel, but they dont dig as bad without the flat edge part.

I have thought about a Kiesel Aries for this, but liking the look of these Reapers also.... and I know I love the neck, because it looks like the same specs as my Banshee.


----------



## I play music

LeviathanKiller said:


> The archtops wouldn't be so bad if they didn't have that lip at the very edge that digs into your arm.


One would think the problem of guitars digging in ones arm was already solved by Mr. Fender in the 1950s...


----------



## xzacx

Shask said:


> They dont even have to have a massive bevel.... I love the PRS SE CU24 guitars, which just have a light bevel, but they dont dig as bad without the flat edge part.



This is the main reason I never end up keeping a core PRS—that edge is so uncomfortable to me. I like the look of their carve much better but the SE feels better in this regard. The weird thing is LPs don’t bother me at all, even reissues with a proper dish carve. Must just be that the shapes are different enough that the PRS hits a point I’m more sensitive too. I’ve considered trying a PRS single-cut, but to me that kinda defeats the whole purpose of getting a PRS. I’d rather have an actual Les Paul or one of the higher-end boutique not-exactly-an-LP style guitars like a Bartlett, Yaron, or Gustavsson.


----------



## feraledge

It takes a lot to get me excited about a bass, but I'm thinking I might get back to recording next year, so tis on the mind. This one is badass:


----------



## Zado

^me second dat


----------



## MoonJelly

I agree that Schecter has some slick looking basses coming down the pipeline. Gotta say Dingwall is dominating in that area, though. As far as what's hot right now, Schecter's got their work cut out for them in the bass market


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MoonJelly said:


> I agree that Schecter has some slick looking basses coming down the pipeline. Gotta say Dingwall is dominating in that area, though. As far as what's hot right now, Schecter's got their work cut out for them in the bass market



I doubt there are a lot of folks cross-shopping Dingwalls, Combustion included, and Schecter basses. They're almost twice the price. 

This is pretty hot:


----------



## Zado




----------



## Randy

Ah, poplar burl. Finally something different.


----------



## cardinal

Randy said:


> Ah, poplar burl. Finally something different.



I thought this was funny: I have always really disliked poplar burl, but just picked up an Ibanez RG852MPB because of the maple board (and lots of room to install a Floyd). I had it laying around while a bunch of non-guitarists were over at the house, and they all separately commented how nice looking the guitar was. I think it looks like it has a venereal disease, but apparently there are some folks that really think it’s attractive.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

cardinal said:


> I thought this was funny: I have always really disliked poplar burl, but just picked up an Ibanez RG852MPB because of the maple board (and lots of room to install a Floyd). I had it laying around while a bunch of non-guitarists were over at the house, and they all separately commented how nice looking the guitar was. I think it looks like it has a venereal disease, but apparently there are some folks that really think it’s attractive.



Technically, burl is like a disease in the wood. It is a result of either injury, virus, or fungus.

I happen to like burled wood on guitars, although I admit it has been a little overused in recent years.


----------



## feraledge

More like too popular burl, amirite?


----------



## Zado




----------



## Randy

I loved those burled Prestige Ibanez Sabers that were all natural years back. Part of it was that they were rarer at the time, but I also liked the hue of the wood and the dye/filler on them. 

Burl starts to look like vomit or herpes when it's got too much contrast (especially around the burls themselves) or when you put unnatural looking colors on top of them. Also, burl is a very random and noisy visually, and it just looks like a mess when you mash it up with other things that draw your eye. When you get to the point that it's burl AND it's got colorful stain over it, AND it's got a burst, AND it's got a contrasting arm contour... it's just too damn much.


----------



## possumkiller

Yep


----------



## Lindmann

I am considering trying out the green C-6 Pro as soon as it gets available (yeah...not even burl tops can scare me).
Does anyone have information about these Diamond Decimator pickups?


----------



## Zhysick

Lindmann said:


> I am considering trying out the green C-6 Pro as soon as it gets available (yeah...not even burl tops can scare me).
> Does anyone have information about these Diamond Decimator pickups?



Asian made version of the Apocalypse pickups. Correct me if I am wrong but I am pretty sure that's it.


----------



## Zado

Zhysick said:


> Asian made version of the Apocalypse pickups. Correct me if I am wrong but I am pretty sure that's it.


Likely. Which is good cause Apos are amazing for Hard n Heavy stuff


----------



## Shask

Lindmann said:


> I am considering trying out the green C-6 Pro as soon as it gets available (yeah...not even burl tops can scare me).
> Does anyone have information about these Diamond Decimator pickups?


I am not seeing the C-6 Pro on their website. Does it really exist? I see the Reaper series all over their website.....


----------



## Lindmann

Shask said:


> I am not seeing the C-6 Pro on their website. Does it really exist? I see the Reaper series all over their website.....


http://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/c-6-pro


----------



## Shask

Lindmann said:


> http://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/c-6-pro


Crazy, cause I still cant find it clicking through the menus, but your link works, lol.


----------



## Lindmann

Maybe it depends on your location if it's visible in the menue.
I am from Europe where these guitars will be available in a a few weeks.
I could imagine that this may not be the case in the US.


----------



## Albake21

They are hidden on the US site. My guess is until NAMM.


----------



## Shask

Albake21 said:


> They are hidden on the US site. My guess is until NAMM.


That could be it.

I like the look of the C-6 Pro and Reaper.... I need like a merged model of them both, lol. They are Indo.... maybe I could afford both.


----------



## possumkiller

A can of sparkly krylon would do a great job covering up those nasty burt venners on the reaper...


----------



## Zado

This thing is calling me. But I'm waiting for a vintage white or black one.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

cardinal said:


> I thought this was funny: I have always really disliked poplar burl, but just picked up an Ibanez RG852MPB because of the maple board (and lots of room to install a Floyd). I had it laying around while a bunch of non-guitarists were over at the house, and they all separately commented how nice looking the guitar was. I think it looks like it has a venereal disease, but apparently there are some folks that really think it’s attractive.



Lol I sold mine because it made me uncomfortable to look at. It had soem cool wing looking figuring in the middle but the I just could not do the burls. Made me feel like I was sick playing it.


----------



## cardinal

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Lol I sold mine because it made me uncomfortable to look at. It had soem cool wing looking figuring in the middle but the I just could not do the burls. Made me feel like I was sick playing it.



OT: Yeah, this one is the same. As long as I don’t fixated on the bottom edge of the guitar, it looks ok. It’s so thin, I may ultimately just sand it off and do something more fun with it.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Burlpocalypse


----------



## lewis

The906 said:


> Burlpocalypse



damn i love that.

BUT out of principle, im getting bored of seeing Burl on everything now haha


----------



## Andromalia

It's burl or abalone, pick one.


----------



## possumkiller

Why can't it be burl _with _abalone?


----------



## possumkiller

Oohh I know! Burbevelone! A beveled burl veneered top with abalone binding! But should the abalone follow the body outline or the bevel outline? Or both!


----------



## Seabeast2000

The Burl and Bevel would be a cool pub name.


----------



## narad

The906 said:


> The Burl and Bevel would be a cool pub name.


 
Ha! "What can I get ya, pal? A little something to take the edge off?"


----------



## LeviathanKiller

narad said:


> Ha! "What can I get ya, pal? A little something to take the edge off?"



Yeah, what I had last time was a little too flat


----------



## lewis

narad said:


> Ha! "What can I get ya, pal? A little something to take the edge off?"


Pint of kiesel please.


----------



## feraledge

The906 said:


> Burlpocalypse


I think burl should be treated like spalt, unless you find a piece and have a true vision for it, just let the burl be burl. Don’t vomit half a rainbow on it. This looks better IMO than 99% of production burl burst tops.


----------



## Mathemagician

I’ve only ever liked “natural” or maybe lightly stained burl/splayed tops. Stained as in to just bring out more of the natural color, not dyed/stained. 

The Ernie balls Jason Richardson has are good examples. I don’t like the black edge fade lots of brand are doing either. 

But like 15 years ago I stumbled upon a picture of some Jackson Kelly/Warrior (can’t remember) with gold hardware and it just looked AMAZING. 

But trying to make a guitar as busy as fucking possible just shows a lack of restraint. I mean, as long as the buyer is happy then who cares, but using 3+ woods and 2+ colors on a top alone just isn’t aimed at me.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

narad said:


> Ha! "What can I get ya, pal? A little something to take the edge off?"




Yeah that was pretty damn good, I must say!


----------



## Rawkmann

My cousin spotted these at our local GC over the weekend:




Definitely want to try em out when I get the chance.


----------



## Randy

Trypophobia triggered


----------



## Shask

Rawkmann said:


> My cousin spotted these at our local GC over the weekend:
> 
> View attachment 65001
> 
> 
> Definitely want to try em out when I get the chance.


Love the look of these, but still would like to see a side-shot from the top to see the thickness.

I keep thinking about ordering one of these..... but I also kinda want to hold out for a Reaper. Love the bevel and satin finish those have. I know it will play smooth.


----------



## Zado

Randy said:


> Trypophobia triggered


No jokes about that, it's troublesome, I know personally


----------



## Seabeast2000

Wait, are these the new C-6 Pro models?

EDIT: that Epiphone just needs some Black Winters FTW.


----------



## Albake21

It's strange that guitar center has the C-6 Pros in store even when they are not on their site...


----------



## gunch

Dear Schec 

Make a new A-6 avenger like the Blackjack 

Kind regards

Me


----------



## Shask

Albake21 said:


> It's strange that guitar center has the C-6 Pros in store even when they are not on their site...


They are probably the CR-6.... the same model on the Musicians Friend website. It looks like a proto version, or US only version of the C-6 Pro or something.


----------



## Andromalia

Randy said:


> Trypophobia triggered



What's that ? The phobia of Tripes ?


----------



## Randy

Zado said:


> This thing is calling me. But I'm waiting for a vintage white or black one.



Cool guitar but the pickguard also has a little bit of a venereal disease color to it.


----------



## dirtool

why don't they just expand the C-6 pro line?
I mean it's too much bevels


----------



## Zado

Randy said:


> Cool guitar but the pickguard also has a little bit of a venereal disease color to it.


HOnestly I'm not seeing many other colors coupling well with that finish. White or black would be terrible for example


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Andromalia said:


> What's that ? The phobia of Tripes ?



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trypophobia


----------



## Randy

Zado said:


> HOnestly I'm not seeing many other colors coupling well with that finish. White or black would be terrible for example



That's fine. Bread mold green with staph infection wouldn't have been on my short list.


----------



## Frostbite

Randy said:


> Trypophobia triggered


Not even a joke, you may have just ruined burl tops for me.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

These latest replies about burl tops looking like infectious diseases and putrid portals to sewer worlds makes me glad I don't have the Keith Merrow MK-III anymore.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Crushed Bunghole Galaxy...with red or green sauce


----------



## Zado

Frostbite said:


> Not even a joke, you may have just ruined burl tops for me.


Tell him!!


----------



## cip 123

Why do these look so good! What's different from the regular hellraisers? For some reason these just look real sick!


----------



## cardinal

cip 123 said:


> Why do these look so good! What's different from the regular hellraisers? For some reason these just look real sick!



I think instead of abalone, these use mother of pearl to tone it down a bit.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cip 123 said:


> Why do these look so good! What's different from the regular hellraisers? For some reason these just look real sick!



DGCL takes some great photos sometimes. It would be interesting to see what they look like in normal lighting.

I do think, in this shot, they look about a thousand times better than most other Schecters. The veneers are nice and the bursts are actually well done.


----------



## cip 123

Is something not different? Aside From the binding? I can't put my finger on it, somethings just better


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cip 123 said:


> Is something not different? Aside From the binding? I can't put my finger on it, somethings just better



The regular Hellraisers are dark with way over dyed veneers. There's no depth to them. 

These seem better than average finish wise and the lighting and photography are serving them well.


----------



## cip 123

No pickup rings!

Sorry that was really playing with me, the finish does look a lot better but i knew there was something different!


----------



## dirtool

LeviathanKiller said:


> These latest replies about burl tops looking like infectious diseases and putrid portals to sewer worlds makes me glad I don't have the Keith Merrow MK-III anymore.



I have the same feeling, but with some proper finishes, like blue or teal, it can turns out some beautiful coral reef-like result.


----------



## Zado

Still wish the C-1 regular shape was used a lil more. It looks better imho.


----------



## narad

Zado said:


> Still wish the C-1 regular shape was used a lil more. It looks better imho.



Damn, that is 100% "ESP Kiko Loureiro SE" blue. Pretty comparable flame top too.


----------



## Seabeast2000

It's a sexy shape but needs a forearm contour.


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> Still wish the C-1 regular shape was used a lil more. It looks better imho.



It would have to have a proper top if it was to stick with figuring. The carve doesn't look very aggressive but it actually is on the horns which would make veneers suuuper hard and time consuming. So it'd have to be solid colours or just a full body no top, it'd look good in Ash. 

But I think that's the main reason they don't do it, it'd cost more to get it right.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cip 123 said:


> It would have to have a proper top if it was to stick with figuring. The carve doesn't look very aggressive but it actually is on the horns which would make veneers suuuper hard and time consuming. So it'd have to be solid colours or just a full body no top, it'd look good in Ash.
> 
> But I think that's the main reason they don't do it, it'd cost more to get it right.



On the industrial scale veneers are actually fairly easy and fast. Vaccum tables are pretty much the standard. That's why just about everything has veneers these days. Most still associate the look of figured wood with "quality" or being "special", so it's a good way to tack an extra $100 on something that takes minutes and is pretty idiot proof.

I'll have to look for it again, but there's a video of the setup that Cortek had, and even 10+ years ago it was really fast and simple. It was some factory walk through for a foreign TV show. I'm sure it's on YouTube somewhere.


----------



## Zado

cip 123 said:


> It would have to have a proper top if it was to stick with figuring. The carve doesn't look very aggressive but it actually is on the horns which would make veneers suuuper hard and time consuming. So it'd have to be solid colours or just a full body no top, it'd look good in Ash.
> 
> But I think that's the main reason they don't do it, it'd cost more to get it right.


Thats a USA one, so horns are indeed less plain than regular hellraiser c1 model, my bad for posting a wrong pic


----------



## Shask

The906 said:


> It's a sexy shape but needs a forearm contour.


That is exactly why I don't own more Schecters.

I am excited for some of the new models, like the Reaper and C-6 Pro for this reason. I am sad they are not MIK, but hopefully quality will be good.


----------



## cip 123

MaxOfMetal said:


> On the industrial scale veneers are actually fairly easy and fast. Vaccum tables are pretty much the standard. That's why just about everything has veneers these days. Most still associate the look of figured wood with "quality" or being "special", so it's a good way to tack an extra $100 on something that takes minutes and is pretty idiot proof.
> 
> I'll have to look for it again, but there's a video of the setup that Cortek had, and even 10+ years ago it was really fast and simple. It was some factory walk through for a foreign TV show. I'm sure it's on YouTube somewhere.




I've seen how they're done, I just meant on that pic zado posted of the USA carve top it'd still be hard to get a veneer looking good because of the way those carves are done. 

I know veneers can bend but the carves on them are actually pretty sharp at the horns, I think it might mess with it a bit. Depending on the veneer of course, some are more flexible than others. 

Still I think itd be hard to bring that shape to the diamond series without some form of proper top/cap. Which isn't impossible, Chapman have gone that way using proper caps at the expensive of name brand pups, bridges etc.


----------



## Zado

Well I guess there must be some reason behind the fact that they do not use the old C1 shape anymore, with the exception of the Hellraiser series (which they don't advertise as much as in the past) and things like the Damien, which has no veneer whatsoever


----------



## cardinal

Zado said:


> Well I guess there must be some reason behind the fact that they do not use the old C1 shape anymore, with the exception of the Hellraiser series (which they don't advertise as much as in the past) and things like the Damien, which has no veneer whatsoever



E-II/LTD do something similar with some of the Horizon models. The carves are just not as deep as they should be, even with solid colors. There must be some cost saving somewhere. Presumably some amount of hand sanding/prep is needed even for the CNC bodies, and maybe the crisper/deeper carves are too time consuming to consistently get right.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cardinal said:


> E-II/LTD do something similar with some of the Horizon models. The carves are just not as deep as they should be, even with solid colors. There must be some cost saving somewhere. Presumably some amount of hand sanding/prep is needed even for the CNC bodies, and maybe the crisper/deeper carves are too time consuming to consistently get right.



Ibanez has done the same with the RGAs over the years. 

The more carve, the more material you need, the greater the chance of finding hidden defects, the more time to do, and then finishing can get more complex.


----------



## Zado

cardinal said:


> E-II/LTD do something similar with some of the Horizon models. The carves are just not as deep as they should be, even with solid colors. There must be some cost saving somewhere. Presumably some amount of hand sanding/prep is needed even for the CNC bodies, and maybe the crisper/deeper carves are too time consuming to consistently get right.


Dunno, still wishing the C-1 standard shape was used more


----------



## Zado

I like them


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Are these worth the price? I'm trying to get info Scott some of the specs right now but wondered what you guys think?

https://reverb.com/item/6371149-schecter-nv-7-24-mh-fxd-blnt-e-blue-to-natural-burst


----------



## MaxOfMetal

LeviathanKiller said:


> Are these worth the price? I'm trying to get info Scott some of the specs right now but wondered what you guys think?
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/6371149-schecter-nv-7-24-mh-fxd-blnt-e-blue-to-natural-burst



Just about all the Schecter Japan stuff I've played has been freaking great. High quality, on par with much more expensive ESP stuff.


----------



## cardinal

I’ve had a Schecter Japan guitar that was very nice. Fret work was great. Fit and finish was perfect. Neck was nice. Round-ish (rather than flat) and middle of the road thickness.


----------



## cip 123

Don't even start me on my Schecter Japan GAS....


----------



## NosralTserrof

Zado said:


> I like them



More purple guitars please!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

japan always gets all the cool stuff


----------



## Albake21

KnightBrolaire said:


> japan always gets all the cool stuff


I wish I could double like


----------



## Lindmann

Wow.
I just had a closer look at the C-6 Pro photographs on the schecter website.
Seems like they don't care much about those photos.
Look at the dirt/dust collected at the last fret. And what appears to be a pube or something.







https://www.schecterguitars.com/images/store/product/C-6 PRO AQB INLAYS HIGHRES.jpg

If it were my job to take those close-up photos, I would have cleaned the guitar first...


----------



## ToneLab

Zado - are those purple Banshees going to be production models for 2019 possibly?


----------



## mnemonic

cip 123 said:


> Don't even start me on my Schecter Japan GAS....



Wtf why don’t we get these? That top one is the closest to perfection I’ve ever seen. I’d route for a Floyd and that would be that.


----------



## Zado

ToneLab said:


> Zado - are those purple Banshees going to be production models for 2019 possibly?


Honestly I was wondering myself..Might be.


----------



## Zado

Lindmann said:


> Wow.
> I just had a closer look at the C-6 Pro photographs on the schecter website.
> Seems like they don't care much about those photos.
> Look at the dirt/dust collected at the last fret. And what appears to be a pube or something.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.schecterguitars.com/images/store/product/C-6 PRO AQB INLAYS HIGHRES.jpg
> 
> If it were my job to take those close-up photos, I would have cleaned the guitar first...


Dust's a feature


----------



## cardinal

Man, tough crowd.


----------



## I play music

Zado said:


> Honestly I was wondering myself..Might be.


Have any DCGL prototypes ever gone into production? I think they only get the ones that do not become production models.


----------



## Zado

I play music said:


> Have any DCGL prototypes ever gone into production? I think they only get the ones that do not become production models.


Sometimes they do, sometimes they don't....Personally I think the Banshee WILL be revamped, but in a totally different superstrat dress


----------



## gunch

Lindmann said:


> Wow.
> I just had a closer look at the C-6 Pro photographs on the schecter website.
> Seems like they don't care much about those photos.
> Look at the dirt/dust collected at the last fret. And what appears to be a pube or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.schecterguitars.com/images/store/product/C-6 PRO AQB INLAYS HIGHRES.jpg
> 
> If it were my job to take those close-up photos, I would have cleaned the guitar first...



At least it wasn't a pube stuck in or under the finish or something like that, that would really suck


----------



## Albake21

Lindmann said:


> Wow.
> I just had a closer look at the C-6 Pro photographs on the schecter website.
> Seems like they don't care much about those photos.
> Look at the dirt/dust collected at the last fret. And what appears to be a pube or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.schecterguitars.com/images/store/product/C-6 PRO AQB INLAYS HIGHRES.jpg
> 
> If it were my job to take those close-up photos, I would have cleaned the guitar first...


Is this really that big of a deal? It's a guitar... who cares?


----------



## Lindmann

Whenever I take promotional pictures at work, I always make sure there's no pubic hair on the product.


----------



## Zado

I remember the 80es and 90es when pubic hair were fine.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Zado said:


> I remember the 80es and 90es when pubic hair were fine.


Lots of Mohawks then.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

WTF are these abominations? 
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bp5UkM4FFUi/







This one I dig though
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bp3PkWuH6EX/


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> WTF are these abominations?
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bp5UkM4FFUi/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one I dig though
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bp3PkWuH6EX/


I saw these yesterday. The left is passable, but that right one.... my god what were they thinking??


----------



## Zado

In white finish the Apo would have been badass.


----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


> In white finish the Apo would have been badass.


A full white Apocalypse would definitely be badass. Not this weird abomination posted above.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Albake21 said:


> A full white Apocalypse would definitely be badass. Not this weird abomination posted above.



I'd take it in any solid color TBH.

EDIT: and probably go with a clean copper pickguard or patina'd better at least.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Albake21 said:


> A full white Apocalypse would definitely be badass. Not this weird abomination posted above.





The906 said:


> I'd take it in any solid color TBH.
> 
> EDIT: and probably go with a clean copper pickguard or patina'd better at least.



Solid snow white with a stainless steel pickguard. That'd be interesting


----------



## ToneLab

Zado said:


> Sometimes they do, sometimes they don't....Personally I think the Banshee WILL be revamped, but in a totally different superstrat dress



This would be huge. That first gen of South Korean bolt-on Banshees were amazing guitars.


----------



## Zado

ToneLab said:


> This would be huge. That first gen of South Korean bolt-on Banshees were amazing guitars.


The new line'd 100% be indo tho


----------



## Smoked Porter

Lindmann said:


> Wow.
> I just had a closer look at the C-6 Pro photographs on the schecter website.
> Seems like they don't care much about those photos.
> Look at the dirt/dust collected at the last fret. And what appears to be a pube or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.schecterguitars.com/images/store/product/C-6 PRO AQB INLAYS HIGHRES.jpg
> 
> If it were my job to take those close-up photos, I would have cleaned the guitar first...


This is outrageous. I, for one, am never buying a Schecter again.


----------



## Albake21

The906 said:


> I'd take it in any solid color TBH.
> 
> EDIT: and probably go with a clean copper pickguard or patina'd better at least.





LeviathanKiller said:


> Solid snow white with a stainless steel pickguard. That'd be interesting



Wouldn't a solid color completely miss the point of what the Apocalypse line is?


----------



## Shask

Zado said:


> The new line'd 100% be indo tho


How is the quality on MII vs the MIK?

I have a MIK Banshee, but liking the Reaper series. I might have to grab one if the quality is comparable.


----------



## Albake21

Shask said:


> How is the quality on MII vs the MIK?
> 
> I have a MIK Banshee, but liking the Reaper series. I might have to grab one if the quality is comparable.


I've always found a very big difference in quality, but others say otherwise. I think it depends on the guitar you get and who's playing it.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Albake21 said:


> Wouldn't a solid color completely miss the point of what the Apocalypse line is?



When has that stopped anyone? 
Sorta, yes. When I say solid white, I mean leave that open grain though. To me, that's the main concept of the Apocalypse series. A nice open grain finish.


----------



## Shask

Albake21 said:


> I've always found a very big difference in quality, but others say otherwise. I think it depends on the guitar you get and who's playing it.


I know I did 5 years ago or so, but wondering if the newer ones are better. Especially as it seems WMI opened their own factory in Indo, instead of using Wildwood.


----------



## Triple-J

That weird model at Musicians Friend a few pages back now makes more sense as Schecter have added the CR6 to the american website it's a GC/MF exclusive that looks exactly like the Euro exclusive C-6 Pro but with Apocalypse-2 pickups. 







Zado said:


> The new line'd 100% be indo tho



If it was very close to the original Banshee in spec I wouldn't care where it's made as I've been lusting after a second Banshee for a while now but there doesn't seem to be any on the used market in uk/euro.


----------



## Albake21

Triple-J said:


> That weird model at Musicians Friend a few pages back now makes more sense as Schecter have added the CR6 to the american website it's a GC/MF exclusive that looks exactly like the Euro exclusive C-6 Pro but with Apocalypse-2 pickups.
> View attachment 65071
> View attachment 65072
> View attachment 65073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was very close to the original Banshee in spec I wouldn't care where it's made as I've been lusting after a second Banshee for a while now but there doesn't seem to be any on the used market in uk/euro.


Interesting... they also seem to be in stock at most guitar centers. I might go over there to try it out either tonight or tomorrow.

https://www.guitarcenter.com/Schecter-Guitar-Research/CR-6-Electric-Guitar.gc


----------



## Shask

Triple-J said:


> That weird model at Musicians Friend a few pages back now makes more sense as Schecter have added the CR6 to the american website it's a GC/MF exclusive that looks exactly like the Euro exclusive C-6 Pro but with Apocalypse-2 pickups.
> View attachment 65071
> View attachment 65072
> View attachment 65073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was very close to the original Banshee in spec I wouldn't care where it's made as I've been lusting after a second Banshee for a while now but there doesn't seem to be any on the used market in uk/euro.


Cool. I have considered picking one of these up, but was nervous of buying a model that didn't seem to exist, that you think it has certain specs, but no way to verify, etc..... Glad to see it officially exist now.

Not sure if I want one of these, or wait for a Reaper....


----------



## Shask

Triple-J said:


> That weird model at Musicians Friend a few pages back now makes more sense as Schecter have added the CR6 to the american website it's a GC/MF exclusive that looks exactly like the Euro exclusive C-6 Pro but with Apocalypse-2 pickups.
> View attachment 65071
> View attachment 65072
> View attachment 65073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was very close to the original Banshee in spec I wouldn't care where it's made as I've been lusting after a second Banshee for a while now but there doesn't seem to be any on the used market in uk/euro.


Yeah, I have a Banshee FR, and I love that thing. I have been looking at picking up a used Banshee Hardtail, but there are not many out there in the condition and price I wanted. When the CR-6 and Reaper popped up, I thought I might do one of those instead.


----------



## feraledge

I hope the Banshee Extreme abominations just flushed the system. Those first run Banshee's were insanely rad. The Extremes make me cringe so much that I have never even picked one up at a guitar store. I don't want to find out they are awesome or something.


----------



## Smoked Porter

feraledge said:


> I hope the Banshee Extreme abominations just flushed the system. Those first run Banshee's were insanely rad. The Extremes make me cringe so much that I have never even picked one up at a guitar store. I don't want to find out they are awesome or something.



The Extremes were one step forward and two steps back visually imo. Adding the pickguard was a nice touch, but then they just had to throw on those trashy inlays.


----------



## Zado

It was a cheaper line afterall


----------



## Rawkmann

Got a chance to play the CR6 at GC today. The green one is REALLY nice looking in person, and I’m not even keen on green guitars. Played very well right off the shelf, the ‘ultra thin’ neck feels amazing. Only glaring negative IMO is the lack of locking tuners, but at the price point it’s pretty hard to beat.


----------



## Shask

Rawkmann said:


> Got a chance to play the CR6 at GC today. The green one is REALLY nice looking in person, and I’m not even keen on green guitars. Played very well right off the shelf, the ‘ultra thin’ neck feels amazing. Only glaring negative IMO is the lack of locking tuners, but at the price point it’s pretty hard to beat.



I got to play a Green and Charcoal last weekend! The Green one was awful. It was super dark, the outside was black and not blue, and there was hardly any figuring, other than one spot where it looked like someone sneezed on it. The neck felt rough, and one of the knobs was falling off. I wasn't impressed.

I thought the charcoal one was awesome looking though. It had a lot of figuring, and felt smooth, and overall just felt higher quality compared to the green one. I decided to grab it while I was there. I added a couple of crappy pictures.

I spent some time over the weekend setting it up. Shimmed the neck, Gorgomyte, Oil, 11-49 in D, Nut Sauce, etc..... now it plays effortlessly. It is so light and smooth playing. I barely have to touch it, lol.


----------



## AirForbes1

Hi. Sorry, but I'm a bit confused when I look through the Schecter offerings. Would anybody be able to clarify?

Ibanez have their JC, Prestige, Premium, Standard to signify where they are made/quality (presumed) and hardware appointments, then the body shapes within that. ESP has ESP, E-II, Ltd and within Ltd, the body shapes have models numbers go up and down with the quality as well.

How do Schecter do it? Is that what the Diamond Series and Elite signify? What's the difference between a C-1 and a C-6 because the C-6 Pro looks like a different body shape to the C-6 plus. And what's the difference between the Damien, the Hellraiser, and the SLS? They all look like archtops to me.

Sorry for the noob questions, but I can't make heads or tails of where their models fall in to their quality hierarchy.


----------



## Zado

Looking at RigTalk forum the CR-6 model is gettin some serious consensous.
Badass pics too.










AirForbes1 said:


> Hi. Sorry, but I'm a bit confused when I look through the Schecter offerings. Would anybody be able to clarify?
> 
> Ibanez have their JC, Prestige, Premium, Standard to signify where they are made/quality (presumed) and hardware appointments, then the body shapes within that. ESP has ESP, E-II, Ltd and within Ltd, the body shapes have models numbers go up and down with the quality as well.
> 
> How do Schecter do it? Is that what the Diamond Series and Elite signify? What's the difference between a C-1 and a C-6 because the C-6 Pro looks like a different body shape to the C-6 plus. And what's the difference between the Damien, the Hellraiser, and the SLS? They all look like archtops to me.
> 
> Sorry for the noob questions, but I can't make heads or tails of where their models fall in to their quality hierarchy.



Diamond Series= Korean, Indo, Chinese models. The "C" means the guitar is an HH superstrat, often with carved top.
Then you have the different series, each one is loaded with different peculiar features.


----------



## AirForbes1

Zado said:


> Looking at RigTalk forum the CR-6 model is gettin some serious consensous.
> Badass pics too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diamond Series= Korean, Indo, Chinese models. The "C" means the guitar is an HH superstrat, often with carved top.
> Then you have the different series, each one is loaded with different peculiar features.



Thanks. But this kind of explains kind of explains what I mean. Diamond can mean Korean, Indo, or China made. In Ibanez, I just know that every Prestige is MIJ. 

The models thing though, is helpful, it's more features rather than shapes or quality, that helps, thank you. So, I can stay away from Hellraisers as I have 0 desire for abalone binding or gothic inlays.


----------



## gunch

Is the KM mk 3 kind of like the Mayones Duvell and Ibanez Saber in that it's got a radiused top more than a carved top?


----------



## yan12

Yes, it is radiused. My Schecter sunset 24 came this way also and they used to not be that way when they were 22 frets. Lots of radius tops these days.


----------



## Zado

yan12 said:


> Yes, it is radiused. My Schecter sunset 24


pics


----------



## cardinal

The radius top is a cool idea. I often like the look of a flat top guitar with no forearm contour (like a Tele), but it’s definitely not as comfortable. I wonder if the radius top can give the look of the flat top but more comfortable. The Ibanez S certainly feels nice.


----------



## Shask

cardinal said:


> The radius top is a cool idea. I often like the look of a flat top guitar with no forearm contour (like a Tele), but it’s definitely not as comfortable. I wonder if the radius top can give the look of the flat top but more comfortable. The Ibanez S certainly feels nice.


I find my CR-6 to feel somewhere in between the Ibanez S series, and RGA series. The body is thinner than the RGA, and more contoured, but it is not as thin as the S series.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Shask said:


> I find my CR-6 to feel somewhere in between the Ibanez S series, and RGA series. The body is thinner than the RGA, and more contoured, but it is not as thin as the S series.


Is the CR a GC exclusive or did GC just get them first?


----------



## Shask

The906 said:


> Is the CR a GC exclusive or did GC just get them first?


It is listed as a Guitar Center / Musicians Friend Exclusive on the Schecter Website.

It looks similar to the C-6 Pro that seems to only be available in Europe, except with different pickups.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Shask said:


> It is listed as a Guitar Center / Musicians Friend Exclusive on the Schecter Website.
> 
> It looks similar to the C-6 Pro that seems to only be available in Europe, except with different pickups.



Thanks, I"ll swing on over and check them out.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Picking up some of Zado's slack today


----------



## cip 123

I am so happy they've done away with the pickup rings, it changes the whole look, it's so slick now!


----------



## feraledge

The906 said:


> Picking up some of Zado's slack today


This series DCGL posted is so close to on point, but how have they not nixed those inlays? Just get it out of your system Schecter, then put them in the trash. And your jeans with bedazzled back pockets too.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

feraledge said:


> This series DCGL posted is so close to on point, but how have they not nixed those inlays? Just get it out of your system Schecter, then put them in the trash. And your jeans with bedazzled back pockets too.



Better than the roman numerals, bat inlays, or abalone crosses at least

Best inlays are the inverting offset KM ones, so far

I kinda digged the Omen V-shaped ones though


----------



## bastardbullet

The906 said:


> Picking up some of Zado's slack today



Yes, now i only need a 7 string version of this one with a fixed bridge. I don’t even care if the bridge would be TOM or hipshot style. Oh please, more purple 7’s with maple fretboards schecter!


----------



## Seabeast2000

On the current line-up, does anyone know if there is a model or 2019 model with the top bevel? I'm looking at too many of DCGL's prototypes and am getting confused.


----------



## Shask

The906 said:


> On the current line-up, does anyone know if there is a model or 2019 model with the top bevel? I'm looking at too many of DCGL's prototypes and am getting confused.


The Reaper series will have a bevel. I plan on getting one next year when they get to stores.

I saw an Apocalypse for $800 new today. I was tempted.... but normally avoid the Schecters with archtops.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Shask said:


> The Reaper series will have a bevel. I plan on getting one next year when they get to stores.
> 
> I saw an Apocalypse for $800 new today. I was tempted.... but normally avoid the Schecters with archtops.




Ahh that's it. Thanks. I saw this and was wondering what gene pool this bevel came from.


----------



## jephjacques

the fake patina pickguard looks like ass but otherwise I dig it


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Played this today (the CR6). The top was very meh. The neck was one of those bleached-looking maple necks that feel cheap. Felt slightly pokey (sharp fret ends) too. Not much different than Jackson and Ibanez models in the same price range or lower. These Indonesian models are proving to be rather lackluster imo. Not on the same level as the higher-end ones (SLS Elite, Apocalypse, KM MK-1/2).

The pickups were decent for stock from what I could tell. That was my only real pro.
It's a solid guitar but needs some polishing after you buy it.


----------



## Shask

LeviathanKiller said:


> Played this today (the CR6). The top was very meh. The neck was one of those bleached-looking maple necks that feel cheap. Felt slightly pokey (sharp fret ends) too. Not much different than Jackson and Ibanez models in the same price range or lower. These Indonesian models are proving to be rather lackluster imo. Not on the same level as the higher-end ones (SLS Elite, Apocalypse, KM MK-1/2).
> 
> The pickups were decent for stock from what I could tell. That was my only real pro.
> It's a solid guitar but needs some polishing after you buy it.


I like the CR-6 that I bought. I have not had any issues with frets, or cheap feeling neck. I love the feel of this guitar model. The neck is way more narrow than any Ibanez or Jackson, which is a definite plus for me.

I will say, I think the Green ones typically look better online, but the few I have seen in person have not been that great. Usually very dark, and you could barely tell the blue was on there. I think the Charcoal ones I have seen look better in person, which is the one I bought.

EDIT: Here is a bad picture of mine. I think it looks pretty nice.


----------



## Albake21

Shask said:


> I like the CR-6 that I bought. I have not had any issues with frets, or cheap feeling neck. I love the feel of this guitar model. The neck is way more narrow than any Ibanez or Jackson, which is a definite plus for me.
> 
> I will say, I think the Green ones typically look better online, but the few I have seen in person have not been that great. Usually very dark, and you could barely tell the blue was on there. I think the Charcoal ones I have seen look better in person, which is the one I bought.
> 
> EDIT: Here is a bad picture of mine. I think it looks pretty nice.


Now that one is a solid top! 

Yup @LeviathanKiller that's pretty much what I expected. It's a bummer to hear that. I still need to try it out for myself, maybe I'll go today to try it.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Shask said:


> I like the CR-6 that I bought. I have not had any issues with frets, or cheap feeling neck. I love the feel of this guitar model. The neck is way more narrow than any Ibanez or Jackson, which is a definite plus for me.
> 
> I will say, I think the Green ones typically look better online, but the few I have seen in person have not been that great. Usually very dark, and you could barely tell the blue was on there. I think the Charcoal ones I have seen look better in person, which is the one I bought.
> 
> EDIT: Here is a bad picture of mine. I think it looks pretty nice.



Yeah that is an excellent top!


----------



## cardinal

Build delayed now by at least 2.5 months (maybe 3.5?), but at least there’s progress.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Shask said:


> I like the CR-6 that I bought. I have not had any issues with frets, or cheap feeling neck. I love the feel of this guitar model. The neck is way more narrow than any Ibanez or Jackson, which is a definite plus for me.
> 
> I will say, I think the Green ones typically look better online, but the few I have seen in person have not been that great. Usually very dark, and you could barely tell the blue was on there. I think the Charcoal ones I have seen look better in person, which is the one I bought.
> 
> EDIT: Here is a bad picture of mine. I think it looks pretty nice.


Man, that is nice-looking...I wish Schecter had done a 7-string version just like that one, sans fanned frets, because I would probably have to pick one up. Or failing that, a baritone version, also with normal frets, because IMO, fanned frets are the debil.


----------



## Shask

BrailleDecibel said:


> Man, that is nice-looking...I wish Schecter had done a 7-string version just like that one, sans fanned frets, because I would probably have to pick one up. Or failing that, a baritone version, also with normal frets, because IMO, fanned frets are the debil.


I am surprised they don't have a non ff version of the Reaper 7.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cardinal said:


> Build delayed now by at least 2.5 months (maybe 3.5?), but at least there’s progress.



An H-H Tele with guard and plate and decked Floyd? Good job, dude.


----------



## cardinal

MaxOfMetal said:


> An H-H Tele with guard and plate and decked Floyd? Good job, dude.



8 strings as well. Really excited for it; bummed it’s been pushed back but I suppose it’s not a big deal as long as they get it right.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cardinal said:


> 8 strings as well. Really excited for it; bummed it’s been pushed back but I suppose it’s not a big deal as long as they get it right.



Even better. 

Sorry it's been pushed back. Did they give a reason?


----------



## cardinal

MaxOfMetal said:


> Even better.
> 
> Sorry it's been pushed back. Did they give a reason?



The stated reason was that they are having to create a lot of the templates from scratch. 

I have a hardtail PT8 that they built years ago, so I assumed this would be fairly straight forward for them to just tweak those templates. But the Floyd 8 has caused some definite differences in the two builds (radius, neck width, neck angle, etc.) that has caused some definite differences between this build and that PT8, so I’m coming to realize that all their prior templates probably weren’t terribly useful. 

So I get it. It’s definitely not off the shelf or even differences that quickly can be tweaked with a few minutes on a belt sander. 

But Schecter usually has a solid presence at Winter NAMM, so I suspect that the target February date is going to slip as well, since come mid-December or so I wouldn’t be surprised if all work stops unless it’s on a NAMM piece.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cardinal said:


> The stated reason was that they are having to create a lot of the templates from scratch.
> 
> I have a hardtail PT8 that they built years ago, so I assumed this would be fairly straight forward for them to just tweak those templates. But the Floyd 8 has caused some definite differences in the two builds (radius, neck width, neck angle, etc.) that has caused some definite differences between this build and that PT8, so I’m coming to realize that all their prior templates probably weren’t terribly useful.
> 
> So I get it. It’s definitely not off the shelf or even differences that quickly can be tweaked with a few minutes on a belt sander.
> 
> But Schecter usually has a solid presence at Winter NAMM, so I suspect that the target February date is going to slip as well, since come mid-December or so I wouldn’t be surprised if all work stops unless it’s on a NAMM piece.



Makes sense.

It's good to hear they're being so forthcoming with what's going on. 

I'm sure things are hectic this close to NAMM as well. 

The thing I learned ordering from Suhr was to try and get your build in by spring so they'll get it wrapped up (hopefully) to clear space for NAMM builds. Shops like this still work around NAMM so expect it before or after, rarely close to or during.


----------



## cardinal

MaxOfMetal said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> It's good to hear they're being so forthcoming with what's going on.
> 
> I'm sure things are hectic this close to NAMM as well.
> 
> The thing I learned ordering from Suhr was to try and get your build in by spring so they'll get it wrapped up (hopefully) to clear space for NAMM builds. Shops like this still work around NAMM so expect it before or after, rarely close to or during.



Yeah, the Schecter shop and Drum City Guitarland have been great so far; really big props to both. I wish I had the guitar yesterday and it sucks its taking longer than I'd hoped, but really as long as there's progress and communication, it's fine. Tetsu Yayuma is roundly considered one of the most talented builders on the planet, so I have no doubts that he's going to get it right and it'll be worth the wait in the end.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cardinal said:


> Yeah, the Schecter shop and Drum City Guitarland have been great so far; really big props to both. I wish I had the guitar yesterday and it sucks its taking longer than I'd hoped, but really as long as there's progress and communication, it's fine. Tetsu Yayuma is roundly considered one of the most talented builders on the planet, so I have no doubts that he's going to get it right and it'll be worth the wait in the end.



It's looking great so far. I'm excited for you, dude. 

What color were you thinking? Assuming solid/opaque due to the plain top. 

Sorry if you've listed the specs already. I don't follow this thread too closely.


----------



## cardinal

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's looking great so far. I'm excited for you, dude.
> 
> What color were you thinking? Assuming solid/opaque due to the plain top.
> 
> Sorry if you've listed the specs already. I don't follow this thread too closely.



This looks is just one of my favorites:





So I'm shooting for something like that, but with 8-strings, two nickel-covered humbuckers, and chrome Floyd Rose. A guitar like that should fit in with any type of country/R&B/rock/metal thing I get into. I practically never do custom orders, but I took the plunge for this.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cardinal said:


> This looks is just one of my favorites:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm shooting for something like that, but with 8-strings, two nickel-covered humbuckers, and chrome Floyd Rose. A guitar like that should fit in with any type of country/R&B/rock/metal thing I get into. I practically never do custom orders, but I took the plunge for this.



Said it before, and I'll say it again. You got impeccable taste.


----------



## yan12

Cardinal,
Have ZERO fear when dealing with Jason at DCGL. I am in there all the time and kudos to building a custom shop Schecter. I dont' think they can be outdone by anyone, especially the fret work. I am lucky because I get to play lots of cool stuff there, and there are even guitars that don't get posted up because they are pre-sales.

Speaking of DCGL, they set up all guitars before giving it to the buyer. Ross Lawson has been the set up man there for like 30yrs but he is currently in some serious medical trouble. Jason has a few guys filling in for him and Ross works when he is strong enough. He has a go fund me page for anyone that is interested. Bottom line, DCGL has never let me down from semi expensive to very expensive, top shelf customer service all the way. I can't wait to see you post up your new axe when you get it...it WILL be amazing.


----------



## Hollowway

cardinal said:


> 8 strings as well.



Oh? You have my attention...


----------



## Zado

This thing is calling me. And it's a damn problem.





I don't even need another modern strat.


----------



## Millul

Zado said:


> This thing is calling me. And it's a damn problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even need another modern strat.



Give it to me, in either sonic blue or fiesta red...!!!


----------



## Zado

Millul said:


> Give it to me, in either sonic blue or fiesta red...!!!


You want a sonic blue? oh well......


----------



## Fathand

Zado said:


> This thing is calling me. And it's a damn problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even need another modern strat.



Was tha the original USA model or the new standard? That's got a baked maple neck.. and it gave me GAS.


----------



## goobaba

I use to hate the Schecter cross inlays, but for some reason they are kind of growing on me.


----------



## Zado

Fathand said:


> Was tha the original USA model or the new standard? That's got a baked maple neck.. and it gave me GAS.


This one is the new Diamond Series model, based on the NJ signature MKII (considering the Silver one the MKI). New for 2019 along with the MKIII (USA Sonic Blue nitro aged finish).


----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


> New for 2019 along with the MKIII (USA Sonic Blue nitro aged finish).


Wait, what is this Sonic Blue nitro aged finish on the MKIII?


----------



## Zado

Albake21 said:


> Wait, what is this Sonic Blue nitro aged finish on the MKIII?


Talking Nick johnston, not Keith Merrow MKIII


----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


> Talking Nick johnston, not Keith Merrow MKIII


Awww


----------



## Fathand

Zado said:


> This one is the new Diamond Series model, based on the NJ signature MKII (considering the Silver one the MKI). New for 2019 along with the MKIII (USA Sonic Blue nitro aged finish).



Yeah, that's the one giving me GAS.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Albake21 said:


> Awww



If Schecter made those crazy sunset merrow hybrids I'm almost positive you could get a Merrow with the nitro sonic blue finish... money talks lol


----------



## BrailleDecibel

They need to jack ESP's style just long enough to make a Black Metal Merrow (BMM? BRJ7321? 80085?), only one, in the whole world, and send it to me. The rest of you guys can wait until I am done with it, and then I will sell to the highest bidder so I can finally make it to Canada and away from Idaho.


----------



## Millul

A question: anyone with experience with the Indo Traditionals? Are there any good, or garbage?
Are there also Korean Trads?


----------



## Zado

Millul said:


> A question: anyone with experience with the Indo Traditionals? Are there any good, or garbage?
> Are there also Korean Trads?


When talking Traditionals under Diamond Series production, they are called VS1/2 (humbucker or single bridge pickup) if referred to the first series, and California Vintage if referred to the 2nd series. The CV felt a lil nicer in my opinion, and liked the pups maybe a lil more.


----------



## mikah912

Shask said:


> I like the CR-6 that I bought. I have not had any issues with frets, or cheap feeling neck. I love the feel of this guitar model. The neck is way more narrow than any Ibanez or Jackson, which is a definite plus for me.
> 
> I will say, I think the Green ones typically look better online, but the few I have seen in person have not been that great. Usually very dark, and you could barely tell the blue was on there. I think the Charcoal ones I have seen look better in person, which is the one I bought.
> 
> EDIT: Here is a bad picture of mine. I think it looks pretty nice.



Yours looks awesome. My frustration with these is that I want to check them out, but will not settle for a blech top. Makes it hard as Guitar Center online doesn't show you the actual one you're buying like Sweetwater does. My local GC just has one (the green one) in stock, and it's a pretty lackluster top.

The rest of the fit/finish seemed pretty good, tho. The fret ends on this particular one were smooth and I didn't see any egregious finish/filler/intonation issues.


----------



## Mathemagician

BrailleDecibel said:


> They need to jack ESP's style just long enough to make a Black Metal Merrow (BMM? BRJ7321? 80085?), only one, in the whole world, and send it to me. The rest of you guys can wait until I am done with it, and then I will sell to the highest bidder so I can finally make it to Canada and away from Idaho.



Off topic but isn’t Boise like a growing hipster hotspot for California transplants that like the outdoors? I wouldn’t know as Idaho just sounds like cornfields and snow to me lol. I remember reading that it was growing in recent years?


----------



## Zado

https://www.musicradar.com/reviews/schecter-c-6-pro


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Idk if it is just me when ever companies use burls and put black bursts on them, I think they look like a cheese pizza that cooked too long.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Idk if it is just me when ever companies use burls and put black bursts on them, I think they look like a cheese pizza that cooked too long.



Now I can never buy one
Thanks


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

LeviathanKiller said:


> Now I can never buy one
> Thanks



Anytime! Saving this community one purchase at a time.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3




----------



## LeviathanKiller

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> View attachment 65770



You forgot to burn the edges


----------



## Zado




----------



## Seabeast2000

A rare enKieseling moment?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Seabeast2000

That fuckin tears it, I knew there was Exp in my future and fuckin A an SLS Elite E-1 is going to be it. YES!

*subject to change without notice.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The906 said:


> That fuckin tears it, I knew there was Exp in my future and fuckin A an SLS Elite E-1 is going to be it. YES!
> 
> *subject to change without notice.



Yup, and it's straight from Schecter's Facebook page, so it's for sure a thing. 

Also for those who missed it since it was on the very last post of the last page:


----------



## Seabeast2000

sweet, I hope they have the FR (and the unavoidable S) version too.

EDIT: This line has both FR and FR S options, so that's GOOD.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yup, and it's straight from Schecter's Facebook page, so it's for sure a thing.
> 
> Also for those who missed it since it was on the very last post of the last page:



Too bad they had to put a TOM on it
Luckily the 7s and 8s get a hardtail instead usually but who even knows if they'll do a 7 and even more unlikely an 8


----------



## feraledge

That E1 fade is goddamn magic.


----------



## Albake21

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yup, and it's straight from Schecter's Facebook page, so it's for sure a thing.
> 
> Also for those who missed it since it was on the very last post of the last page:


Whoa.... I'm not even an Explorer fan, but fuck me that looks sick.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

if they do that e1 in the fall fade like the sls elite I would def buy it. otherwise i'll just grab that jericho explorer


----------



## Isolationist

You know what would look absolutely sick in that SLS-Elite finish?

A fukken Tempest. Schecter, please, give us what we want.


----------



## Zado

Yeah it's very cool, but I'm still waiting for something different


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Was good till I saw the Fishmans.


----------



## Zado

PunkBillCarson said:


> Was good till I saw the Fishmans.


Wasn't Fishman the new SS.org thing? Over already?


----------



## A-Branger

goobaba said:


> I use to hate the Schecter cross inlays, but for some reason they are kind of growing on me.



wrong sub-forum, this is not the un-popular opinions treads mate


----------



## RiksRiks

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yup, and it's straight from Schecter's Facebook page, so it's for sure a thing.
> 
> Also for those who missed it since it was on the very last post of the last page:


 
I want this, but I don't know why


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> Wasn't Fishman the new SS.org thing? Over already?


I still love em, but the battery life is really starting to bug me. And with their UK distribution it seems so hard to get hold of the right pickups, chargers etc.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Some sweet deals on a few select Schecter models at Adorama

https://www.adorama.com/g/schecter-...8&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_source=rflaid62905


----------



## Zado

Meanwhile the CS keeps making stuff


----------



## Randy

Zado said:


> Meanwhile the CS keeps making stuff



Now there's a burl I can get behind.


----------



## TheUnknownOne

I was looking for a Shecter SLS Elite but man, the fade on that one in stock is not that great ...


----------



## Shoeless_jose

The906 said:


> sweet, I hope they have the FR (and the unavoidable S) version too.
> 
> EDIT: This line has both FR and FR S options, so that's GOOD.



Is this just based on the previous models or do you have verification there will be a FR version of the E ??


----------



## Seabeast2000

Dineley said:


> Is this just based on the previous models or do you have verification there will be a FR version of the E ??



Just based on the current line-up....sorry if I misled.


----------



## possumkiller

Those top two are how burl should be done. When it's just any old "burl" veneer out of hundreds that were bought in bulk for a factory run, the appearance is all across the spectrum. 
Burl tops need to be hand picked.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

possumkiller said:


> Burl tops need to be hand picked.


----------



## Zado

https://www.musicradar.com/news/me-and-my-guitar-nick-johnston

Do want. Now.


----------



## AdenM

Zado said:


> https://www.musicradar.com/news/me-and-my-guitar-nick-johnston
> 
> Do want. Now.



That wenge neck is super sweet. Definitely the most stoked on the new NJ sig over anything else we've seen thus far (though a birdie tells me there's more to come later next year).


----------



## Zado

AdenM said:


> That wenge neck is super sweet. Definitely the most stoked on the new NJ sig over anything else we've seen thus far (though a birdie tells me there's more to come later next year).


Totally second this


----------



## gunch

If they make a S-II with fishmans I might just go for one this year. Kind of want to save up for a USCS schec though but they make way more PTs and Strats on the used market than their Gibson-likes


----------



## Seabeast2000

So when does Schecter typically release its full new catalog?


----------



## feraledge

The906 said:


> So when does Schecter typically release its full new catalog?


Should be any day, but as this thread shows, they release new models weekly through DCGL.


----------



## prlgmnr

Zado said:


> You want a sonic blue? oh well......



I'm all for vintage-looking strats but with 2 controls, I had to ditch my Fender because I kept accidentally rolling the volume down.


----------



## Zado

prlgmnr said:


> I'm all for vintage-looking strats but with 2 controls, I had to ditch my Fender because I kept accidentally rolling the volume down.


Dunno what's the wiring on regular Strats now, but in my memory the trend/vintage way was with the bridge indipendent from tone control, which I dislike a lot, it causes the bridge single to sound thin and shrill. This two knobs wiring is definitely a fave of mine


----------



## cardinal

prlgmnr said:


> I'm all for vintage-looking strats but with 2 controls, I had to ditch my Fender because I kept accidentally rolling the volume down.



But it's perfect for pinky swells; just depends on what you need it for. It is nice to have options so you can pick the guitar that works best for you.



Zado said:


> Dunno what's the wiring on regular Strats now, but in my memory the trend/vintage way was with the bridge indipendent from tone control, which I dislike a lot, it causes the bridge single to sound thin and shrill. This two knobs wiring is definitely a fave of mine



The more modern wiring puts the second tone control on the bridge pickup and the first tone control on the neck pickup. I like the three knob set up because I can independently roll back the tone knob for the bridge pickup but leave it full up for the neck pickup. If I had a two-knob S-S-S guitar, I'd probably want to rig it in a way to where the tone knob only really worked on the bridge pickup and the neck pickup was loaded with a 250k resistor so that it thought there was a tone pot on 10 connected to it. Just disconnecting the tone knob from the neck completely would probably be too bright, but having just a master tone knob rolled back would be too dark.


----------



## Seabeast2000

prlgmnr said:


> I'm all for vintage-looking strats but with 2 controls, I had to ditch my Fender because I kept accidentally rolling the volume down.


So drastic. You should have had the neck re-radiused first followed by a good relicing.


----------



## Zado

fine bass


----------



## cardinal

Zado said:


> fine bass



That’s a well-done fade. Looks great. Wouldn’t mind a Sixer of that.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Zado said:


> Totally second this



Yeah the NJ sigs look good, I couldn't afford USA what would be good to upgrade on a diamond series? Buy the USA pickups and maybe do bridge and tuners??

Sadly no wenge neck but i love that atomic green so much


----------



## Shoeless_jose

dumb moven


----------



## Zado

Svss pt confirmed


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> Svss pt confirmed


Weeeellll shit.


----------



## Zado

This is definitely on my side. Hope some other sexy pastel colored bolt-ons will join the party.

AND a vintage white v1


----------



## feraledge

Zado said:


> Svss pt confirmed


Hot. If my Sully 624T wasn't perfect, I'd be all over this.


----------



## manu80

So gradient color is the new black...poland stuff, suhr, Ibanez and now ESP and schecter....please dont let Jackson fall into this logic...


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> Svss pt confirmed




Think they'll do a 7 like the strat?


----------



## Zado

cip 123 said:


> Think they'll do a 7 like the strat?


very likely, maybe not this winter NAMM, but they will proly deliver in the future


----------



## Zado

The V1 wasnt metal enough with that pickguard.

*fixed*


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Give that plate a little bit of rust color and that would be Mad Max as fuck.


----------



## Triple-J

manu80 said:


> So gradient color is the new black...poland stuff, suhr, Ibanez and now ESP and schecter....please dont let Jackson fall into this logic...


 
I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news here but......the gradient finish trend was actually kicked off by Jackson two years ago with the Phil Demmel sig model!


----------



## Zado




----------



## manu80

forgot those ones, right...


----------



## Shoeless_jose

they tease that damn sls E-1 but it's not with the other new models on the page  I want official specs so bad haha


----------



## Zado




----------



## Zado




----------



## cip 123

New Merrow is up 

http://www.schecterguitars.com/guit...km-7-mk-iii-standard-trans-black-burst-detail


----------



## LeviathanKiller

cip 123 said:


> New Merrow is up
> 
> http://www.schecterguitars.com/guit...km-7-mk-iii-standard-trans-black-burst-detail



Looks good. Too bad no stainless steel frets. Gonna pass due to that probably.


----------



## possumkiller

Wow. That stealth gray with predator inlay is fucking awesome. Even without stainless frets that thing has a lot of specs. I wonder what is the price.


----------



## Smoked Porter

It's $900. A bit much for me when the Mk1 was about $1000 (I know inflation happens, but still). I was looking forward to what the more stripped down and "affordable" one would be, not so much now. Still looks cool but doesn't really have the same bang for the buck factor spec-wise, and then there's the currently unknown QC. Maybe I'll try one out on sale or used, or more likely just pick up another Mk1 at some point. It does look really fucking cool though, at least with the solid grey color.


----------



## possumkiller

I'm guessing itsi a good competitor for the indo misha mansour model.


----------



## Smoked Porter

Yeah pretty much. Definitely looks more interesting than the Misha Indo at least.


----------



## Zado

Green is nice.


----------



## Albake21

While they definitely look cool, especially that silver one with the prototype inlays, it's Indo made. It's a no go from me, but I will say these are so much better than the Pro HT7s


----------



## Seabeast2000

Pass


----------



## Jarmake

I don't like that new headstock shape... It looks somehow 'cheap' to me.


----------



## Albake21

Jarmake said:


> I don't like that new headstock shape... It looks somehow 'cheap' to me.


Isn't it the exact same shape as the USA and MIK models?


----------



## possumkiller

Albake21 said:


> Isn't it the exact same shape as the USA and MIK models?


Yeah.

Maybe they should knock a couple hundred off the price for using such a cheapass headstock shape.

They should've went with an expensive and luxurious headstock like the Gibson open book or PRS or Stratocaster headstock.


----------



## dirtool

$900? Keith said it would be $400-$600.....still gasing though


----------



## cip 123

I just want the full catalog already! Dying to see what else schecter have this year


----------



## possumkiller

dirtool said:


> $900? Keith said it would be $400-$600.....still gasing though


Nah that one was supposed to be like a plain black bare bones deal. Basically any other beginner guitar just shaped like a MkIII.


----------



## Zado

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bsf1zbSlGPY/?utm_source=ig_web_button_share_sheet


Superfrigginwantfive


----------



## oversteve

somehow $900 for that new KM seems a bit steep considerring you can get a Hellraiser for the same price but it will be MIK made with a set-through neck, better hardware and expensive US made pickups instead of cheapo asian made schecter branded noname pups


----------



## gunch

I dont mind it, just wish there was a 6


----------



## LeviathanKiller

oversteve said:


> somehow $900 for that new KM seems a bit steep considerring you can get a Hellraiser for the same price but it will be MIK made with a set-through neck, better hardware and expensive US made pickups instead of cheapo asian made schecter branded noname pups



Or even the Banshee Elite ones that are neck-through, with stainless frets, compound radius, locking tuners, Schecter USA pickups, Hipshot hardware, and more


----------



## Hollowway

Definitely not a good value, but I gotta be honest - I’m ready to buy the gray one with the predator inlays on the zomg-that’s-badass factor alone. That is really cool.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Hollowway said:


> Definitely not a good value, but I gotta be honest - I’m ready to buy the gray one with the predator inlays on the zomg-that’s-badass factor alone. That is really cool.


I want to, I really want to lol


----------



## Jarmake

Albake21 said:


> Isn't it the exact same shape as the USA and MIK models?



Might be. I still don't like that shape.


----------



## Zado

possumkiller said:


> They should've went with an expensive and luxurious headstock like[...]PRS[...]


Jesus Lord please no.


----------



## Curt

No real deal breaker on that indo KM7 MKIII for me. None of my other guitars have ss frets, and at $900 its in my budget, and not too worried about the pickups because I have a set of Guitarmory pickups ready to load into the next guitar I buy. Might just be the way to go for me. I've played a fair few of the indo Schecters and they have all been pretty nice, though perhaps not quite as much so as the korean ones I've played/owned.


----------



## cip 123

One of the best playing guitars I've ever played was an indo schecter, just saying. 

And I own a custom shop Schec.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

If it plays like the CR6 I tried, then it's baaaad for $900.
The CR6 was very lightweight/cheap feeling in regards to the neck. Just like the beginner level necks from Jackson, Ibanez, Schecter, etc


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> If it plays like the CR6 I tried, then it's baaaad for $900.
> The CR6 was very lightweight/cheap feeling in regards to the neck. Just like the beginner level necks from Jackson, Ibanez, Schecter, etc


My exact experience too.


----------



## Triple-J

So is this new? because it popped up on the Schecter custom shop FB page today and I've never heard of a KM-7 Stage model before plus it's in a new finish too.


----------



## Church2224

Triple-J said:


> View attachment 66224
> 
> So is this new? because it popped up on the Schecter custom shop FB page today and I've never heard of a KM-7 Stage model before plus it's in a new finish too.



Oh my I need that guitar in my life...


----------



## spudmunkey

I'm unfamiliar with most Schecters...and I know the guitar is tiled back, but...is that bridge asymmetrical?


----------



## Albake21

Triple-J said:


> View attachment 66224
> 
> So is this new? because it popped up on the Schecter custom shop FB page today and I've never heard of a KM-7 Stage model before plus it's in a new finish too.


Fuuuuuuck


----------



## dirtool

Triple-J said:


> View attachment 66224
> 
> So is this new? because it popped up on the Schecter custom shop FB page today and I've never heard of a KM-7 Stage model before plus it's in a new finish too.



MKIII shape in MKI? If the spec(ss frets&sd pickups) and price keeps the same, this will be the most tempting KM-7.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

spudmunkey said:


> I'm unfamiliar with most Schecters...and I know the guitar is tiled back, but...is that bridge asymmetrical?



How so? I know the Hipshot Ibby replacement bridge that's in these have the screws offset from the saddles due to Ibanez' design for where the strings go through. Is that what you're talking about?


----------



## spudmunkey

LeviathanKiller said:


> How so? I know the Hipshot Ibby replacement bridge that's in these have the screws offset from the saddles due to Ibanez' design for where the strings go through. Is that what you're talking about?



The bass side's side wall next to the saddle seems like a square steep 'step' down so the saddles go right up to the side wall...while on the treble side, it looks like there's more metal there, and that it slopes down under the saddles. Is that some optical illusion in that photo?


----------



## LeviathanKiller

spudmunkey said:


> The bass side's side wall next to the saddle seems like a square steep 'step' down so the saddles go right up to the side wall...while on the treble side, it looks like there's more metal there, and that it slopes down under the saddles. Is that some optical illusion in that photo?



No, they're the same on each side


----------



## spudmunkey

Oh, ok.

but you see why I thought that, right? 




Triple-J said:


> View attachment 66224


----------



## LeviathanKiller

spudmunkey said:


> Oh, ok.
> 
> but you see why I thought that, right?



Yeah I saw what you meant. The shadows play tricks


----------



## possumkiller

Triple-J said:


> View attachment 66224
> 
> So is this new? because it popped up on the Schecter custom shop FB page today and I've never heard of a KM-7 Stage model before plus it's in a new finish too.


Ooohhhhh that's right in my alley.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Frostbite

Zado said:


>


FUCKING OOOOOFFFFFF


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Fuck.

I really like that.

Finally a guitar from that series I can dig.


----------



## narad

I'm not a huge fan of the pickguard but honestly with explorer-sized guitars I'd welcome that sort of finish where you don't have to freak out if you hit the body or headstock against something.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Zado said:


>


Interesting finish on the bridge hardware


----------



## Seabeast2000

LeviathanKiller said:


> Interesting finish on the bridge hardware


non slip surface for trem picking?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> Interesting finish on the bridge hardware


gotta keep that weathered aesthetic going. I appreciate that attention to detail. The diamondplate pickguard on the other hand, seems a bit...wrong. Might just be that random cutout though.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Hopefully we get a 7 string version


----------



## Frostbite

Honestly, just take the pick guard off and that may be one of the best looking explorers I've ever seen


----------



## Zado

I'd LOVE a gloss black version with cream binding, no pickguard and double cream pickups (or zebra at least). Really, I'd be a must buy for me.

Gold hardware would make me doubt I love women more than guitars.


----------



## Zado

Btw

https://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i-SCE-E1SLSE-LIST
https://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i-SCE-SVSSPTFR-MW
https://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i-SCE-SVSSPTFR-SG
https://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i-SCE-V1FRAPOC-LIST


----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


> Btw
> 
> https://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i-SCE-E1SLSE-LIST
> https://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i-SCE-SVSSPTFR-MW
> https://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i-SCE-SVSSPTFR-SG


Ooof I'm not a tele guy at all but that white one is pretty badass.


----------



## Zado

^Yep, the white one is very cool

Added a nice V

https://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i-SCE-V1FRAPOC-LIST


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## Seabeast2000

So much GAS.


----------



## xzacx

I really dislike those Vs that aren’t symmetric, and aren’t asymmetric enough to look like they were done that way on purpose. I love Vs in general but that’s my least favorite take on the idea.


----------



## cip 123

It wouldn't be SSO if there wasn't a complaint - I wish those teles came in 7.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Zado said:


> Btw
> 
> https://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i-SCE-E1SLSE-LIST
> https://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i-SCE-SVSSPTFR-MW
> https://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i-SCE-SVSSPTFR-SG
> https://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i-SCE-V1FRAPOC-LIST


ooh lawd that seafoam tele is tasty


----------



## Selkoid

Zado said:


> Btw
> 
> https://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i-SCE-E1SLSE-LIST
> https://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i-SCE-SVSSPTFR-MW
> https://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i-SCE-SVSSPTFR-SG
> https://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i-SCE-V1FRAPOC-LIST



I have never once wanted an explorer until this moment.


----------



## Triple-J

There's more additions....








SLS Evil Twin series is now available in everything........EVERYTHING!!








Apocalypse Red Reign series is now also available in everything..........EVERYTHING!!




There's also a KM6-MK3 Artist model




A SLS Elite E-1 





And a bevelled Riot bass that I really like but feel like I shouldn't. 

I'm digging all of this so far and hope there's more to come but I really feel like they need to revamp their lower/mid tier stuff cause while they've been adding stuff like the SVSS and SLS series everything below (such as the Damien/Omen/Demon etc) hasn't changed for ten years or something.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Triple-J said:


> And a bevelled Riot bass



I freakin' love this. LOVE LOVE LOVE.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

those red reign models are growing on me, stupid roman numeral inlays and all.


----------



## Albake21

KnightBrolaire said:


> those red reign models are growing on me, stupid roman numeral inlays and all.


This is exactly how I feel. I absolutely love everything on them besides those horrible inlays. Such a shame...


----------



## Zado

AkiraSpectrum said:


> I freakin' love this. LOVE LOVE LOVE.


I Second this! And the ET E-II is sexy. Waiting for a Blackjack gloss version!


----------



## Mathemagician

KnightBrolaire said:


> those red reign models are growing on me, stupid roman numeral inlays and all.



You just know that single cut delivers up that think & chunky tone.


----------



## I play music

I see no 8 string


----------



## stinkoman

Albake21 said:


> This is exactly how I feel. I absolutely love everything on them besides those horrible inlays. Such a shame...





KnightBrolaire said:


> those red reign models are growing on me, stupid roman numeral inlays and all.



I'm not a fan either, but with how god awful the inlays of the past have been its still an improvement on what they could have went with lol. Which is a still an odd choice since they seem like they have really been listening to what people want lately.


----------



## Albake21

stinkoman said:


> I'm not a fan either, but with how god awful the inlays of the past have been its still an improvement on what they could have went with lol. Which is a still an odd choice since they seem like they have really been listening to what people want lately.


I mean, yeah I'd take them any day over those awful cross inlays Schecter used to use. My god who thought those were a good idea?


----------



## Zado

I play music said:


> I see no 8 string


the 8 string reign is finally over. AH!


----------



## Zado

Albake21 said:


> I mean, yeah I'd take them any day over those awful cross inlays Schecter used to use. My god who thought those were a good idea?


I still miss this





It was pure amazingness


----------



## Lindmann

I liked the god-awful cross inlays.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Considering they used to use screaming hot topic skulls and strippers/XXX inlays, the roman numerals are nothing compared to the past. 

And fuckin hell they need to do more with the Riot. Introduce more Riot guitars.


----------



## Quiet Coil

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And fuckin hell they need to do more with the Riot. Introduce more Riot guitars.



I remember that black Riot 8 they did years ago... Dope.


----------



## cardinal

I’m bummed about the lack of 8 strings. I can’t play that 28” scale so I wouldn’t have bought any of them, but it’s kinda sad if they are abandoning that market.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i wouldn't mind a red reign avenger...


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> i wouldn't mind a red reign avenger...



Schecter and Ibanez are slaying my FY2019 plans.


----------



## mlp187

The906 said:


> Schecter and Ibanez are slaying my FY2019 plans.


Just borrow from FY2020


----------



## gunch

The KM Mk. III 6 is probably 1500-1600 dollarydoos


----------



## MaxOfMetal

mlp187 said:


> Just borrow from FY2020



Like a real American!


----------



## Seabeast2000

MaxOfMetal said:


> Like a real American!


No, I'm taking orders on $6000 custom builds. Get your low serial numbers before I retire into obscurity. %50 deposit. First 20 get a free set of strings.


----------



## Zado

silverabyss said:


> The KM Mk. III 6 is probably 1500-1600 dollarydoos


Trying hard to guess how much wil cost in europe then. 2k?


----------



## Zado

silverabyss said:


> The KM Mk. III 6 is probably 1500-1600 dollarydoos


Trying hard to guess how much wil cost in europe then. 2k?


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> Trying hard to guess how much wil cost in europe then. 2k?


Km7 mkiii is £1700 in the UK just now so km6 should be £1650 maybe £1600?


----------



## Zado

cip 123 said:


> Km7 mkiii is £1700 in the UK just now so km6 should be £1650 maybe £1600?


Which is loads of €s 


Btw I know this might not appeal the nekrodjentblacksters in here, but glad to see Schecter is going down the baked maple route with their US line.


And it's rippin some famous arses here.


----------



## mnemonic

cip 123 said:


> Km7 mkiii is £1700 in the UK just now so km6 should be £1650 maybe £1600?



Jesus, my Mayones Setius was only like £1,400 or something, brand new.

They were also still about that price last year when I checked.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

mnemonic said:


> Jesus, my Mayones Setius was only like £1,400 or something, brand new.
> 
> They were also still about that price last year when I checked.


yeah but a setius over here runs at least 2k usd. same with duvells ;_;


----------



## cip 123

mnemonic said:


> Jesus, my Mayones Setius was only like £1,400 or something, brand new.
> 
> They were also still about that price last year when I checked.




Yea i went on a whole rant pages back about the price. 

The UK used market is a goldmine for guitars. Used ibanez prestige is cheap as hell. My schecter custom shop which is at least 3k new was 1250. My carvin which is fully specd out was 900 quid. A mayones duvell elite will go 1500ish.

It's crazy.


----------



## Triple-J

GuitarGuitar have some of the new models up with prices and the KM-7 MK3 standard is £969 which seems pretty crazy seeing as you can buy the Banshee elite-7 for the same price. 
https://www.guitarguitar.co.uk/sche...MaxPrice=&MinPrice=&ClearanceType=&Ordering=2


----------



## Zado

Triple-J said:


> GuitarGuitar have some of the new models up with prices and the KM-7 MK3 standard is £969 which seems pretty crazy seeing as you can buy the Banshee elite-7 for the same price.
> https://www.guitarguitar.co.uk/sche...MaxPrice=&MinPrice=&ClearanceType=&Ordering=2


Crazy but not unexpected, every year it gets worse. Buying brand new import guitars here in Italy is not even a thing anymore


----------



## Andromalia

It depends on the brand, I guess Schecter is one with a greedy distributor.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Between Schecter and ESP this year I have endless GAS that SLS explorer and the Nick Johnston are both on my mind. I feel the SLS might be a gamble seems to be lots of little issues on the Korean Schecters with all the fancy features


----------



## manu80

Damn expensive for indo/korean stuff...


----------



## Zado

It's cooler than I thought.


----------



## Triple-J

HP42 posted a pretty damn good review of the C6-Pro and I'm almost wishing they made a C7-Pro too.


----------



## feraledge

It's a good call for marketing purposes to stick a guitar in the hands of a dude that can look 20 and 60 simultaneously.


----------



## DIM3S0UL

Holy shit ?!? Is it bad that i didnt even thought about Schecter this year ? Man they have some intense models for 2019. They going strong with the V / Explorer game which i definitely like.


----------



## feraledge

DIM3S0UL said:


> Holy shit ?!? Is it bad that i didnt even thought about Schecter this year ? Man they have some intense models for 2019. They going strong with the V / Explorer game which i definitely like.


It's not really bad to not even think about them. They released some cool stuff, but they also seem to be constantly releasing or prototyping new stuff weekly, so you just expect something different regardless of NAMM.


----------



## Seabeast2000

So...observation...nothing new for the Banshee Elite line?


----------



## cip 123

The906 said:


> So...observation...nothing new for the Banshee Elite line?


The banshee line has been left alone for the past couple years. 

They trimmed the standards off and left the elites. Last update was the 2nd colour a few years ago.


----------



## Zado

They keep adjusting the various series every couple of years. The Banshee series won't be left forgotten, no worries guys.


----------



## Shask

The906 said:


> So...observation...nothing new for the Banshee Elite line?


It morphed into the Reaper line.


----------



## Zado




----------



## cardinal

Come on, where are the NAMM booth pics? Wanna see all the masterworks guitars they’ve been working on instead of mine (I’m not bitter!)


----------



## Zado

cardinal said:


> Come on, where are the NAMM booth pics? Wanna see all the masterworks guitars they’ve been working on instead of mine (I’m not bitter!)


They are using the private room like they did in 2018, so no huge wall full of bazoombas apparently


----------



## PunkBillCarson

That V is ALMOST perfect... Too bad, could have been without those Fishmans.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

PunkBillCarson said:


> That V is ALMOST perfect... Too bad, could have been without those Fishmans.


I really feel like including Fishmans in EVERYTHING has cheapened them.
They're now "stock pickups" and everyone has that same sound now. I know it logically makes sense to only need to order one thing but it really would be cool if there was something different offered in every line.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

With Roman numerals and that gothic feel, Black Winters would have been the correct choice here. Fishmans are starting to feel like the new EMGs.


----------



## cip 123

LeviathanKiller said:


> I really feel like including Fishmans in EVERYTHING has cheapened them.
> They're now "stock pickups" and everyone has that same sound now. I know it logically makes sense to only need to order one thing but it really would be cool if there was something different offered in every line.





PunkBillCarson said:


> With Roman numerals and that gothic feel, Black Winters would have been the correct choice here. Fishmans are starting to feel like the new EMGs.




I like fishman, but honestly I'd rather they used any other pickup for their models. 

A few lines exclusively with them is great, but they're so expensive they just drive the price up. I'd rather pay less.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

PunkBillCarson said:


> With Roman numerals and that gothic feel, Black Winters would have been the correct choice here. Fishmans are starting to feel like the new EMGs.



Yup, I already feel like they have become that.


----------



## possumkiller

Yeah. Everyone whines about shitty stock pickups like the Ibanez V pickups. IdI rather pay less overall for cheap stock pickups I can swap for what I like than pay an extra $300 and still swap the pickups.


----------



## Zado

Geez, guitarists are a damn nightmare to deal with.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> Geez, guitarists are a damn nightmare to deal with.



Seriously. 

Only problem I have with the Fishmans is they make guitars expensive as fuck. Otherwise, fuck it, they sound great.


----------



## cip 123

Schecter could release every guitar under the sun with every imaginable spec all at bargain prices. 

But If I don't get a Stiletto 7 string, I will still complain.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Yes, those guitarists who have preference for a certain tone and don't want to have to change out pickups when everything else is to their liking. Who the fuck do they think they are?!


----------



## possumkiller

PunkBillCarson said:


> Yes, those guitarists who have preference for a certain tone and don't want to have to change out pickups when everything else is to their liking. Who the fuck do they think they are?!


Let them spend the extra $300 on whatever flavor of the month Fluence/BKPs they want.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

They'll be changing them out when another pickup comes out that does the same thing tighter and comes with even more voicings.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

PunkBillCarson said:


> They'll be changing them out when another pickup comes out that does the same thing tighter and comes with even more voicings.


i absolutely detest active pickups normally, but fishmans are legit the only actives I haven't ripped out of a guitar almost immediately. they're definitely the best active option out there by far, but that wasn't a very high bar to begin with imo.


----------



## Zado

supercalifragilisticexpirapemisideways.


----------



## cardinal

That matte grey/black Merrow looked VERY nice in the video.

Not super pumped by any of the masterworks. They all look like nice guitars, don't get me wrong, just nothing that seems really out there. The blue burl thing looks to be very well made (all the laminates in the neck and fretboard, particularly the colored ones, are pretty trick looking). I'm sure the butcher block guitar took some effort to get together.


----------



## Zado

cardinal said:


> That matte grey/black Merrow looked VERY nice in the video.
> 
> Not super pumped by any of the masterworks. They all look like nice guitars, don't get me wrong, just nothing that seems really out there. The blue burl thing looks to be very well made (all the laminates in the neck and fretboard, particularly the colored ones, are pretty trick looking). I'm sure the butcher block guitar took some effort to get together.


Honestly using the private showroom in the last two NAMMs hasnt done a favor to their CS line. Less space, no lights.....


----------



## KnightBrolaire

4899 for the red burl mk3 ;_;
that's the only one I really like besides the red reign guitars.


----------



## Zado

KnightBrolaire said:


> 4899 for the red burl mk3 ;_;
> that's the only one I really like besides the red reign guitars.


Mrsp tho


----------



## cardinal

Very confusing for them to use Street Price on what seemed like the imports but MSRP for the USA stuff.


----------



## xwmucradiox

cardinal said:


> Very confusing for them to use Street Price on what seemed like the imports but MSRP for the USA stuff.



MAP generally only applies to products where all your dealers will be selling the same thing and you want it advertised for a consistent price everywhere. When you're talking about one-off custom guitars, the manufacturer isn't going to set a MAP because not very many will be alike. They probably have MAP for the USA production but for the Masterworks stuff its up to the dealer what they advertise it for and they're not going to be undercutting another shop because no one else will have the same thing.


----------



## cardinal

Yeah, I get why they use the different figures. But optically, it looks terrible to have such a wide gap in what they are showing.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Seriously.
> 
> Only problem I have with the Fishmans is they make guitars expensive as fuck. Otherwise, fuck it, they sound great.


Fishman guitars could be like getting a rebate, especially for you. I’ve sold EMG sets out of brand new guitars for $50 way too many times, but can go Duncan used for less than $100 if you’re patient. Get some good money for Fishmans probably.


----------



## Zado

Bonus:


----------



## Soya

Is that guy in the witness protection program or something?


----------



## xwmucradiox

cardinal said:


> Yeah, I get why they use the different figures. But optically, it looks terrible to have such a wide gap in what they are showing.



Depends on what you perceive. If your opinion is "too expensive" then that's one thing but it also demonstrates an implied level of prestige if the price is high.


----------



## Miek

green back in that exolorerr looks tight


----------



## oversteve

feraledge said:


> Fishman guitars could be like getting a rebate, especially for you. I’ve sold EMG sets out of brand new guitars for $50 way too many times, but can go Duncan used for less than $100 if you’re patient. Get some good money for Fishmans probably.


maybe in few years with some other trendy pups popping out and with all those fishmans around they will go for 50 as well


----------



## cip 123

Another year, another me not with a Stiletto.


----------



## possumkiller

I like that explorer


----------



## Seabeast2000

possumkiller said:


> I like that explorer



Me too, would like an FR version but maybe there is one and I haven't seen it yet. Or....they will slipstream that into the year like they do with a lot of the variants.


----------



## dirtool

Zado said:


> Geez, guitarists are a damn nightmare to deal with.



Yea, picky as fxxk, gasing many guitars but not buying one actually.


----------



## BusinessMan

Thy c7 apocalypse in red reign is awesome


----------



## Zado

I know the next step will be SVSS E-1. And I'll be waiting.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Crooked pickup rings anyone? 

https://www.zzounds.com/item--SCESOLOIIAPOC


----------



## possumkiller

I'm more intrigued by the two red knobs and one black knob layout.


----------



## Zado

Apparently there are interesting protos incoming.

Hades series (essentially old Loomis in SLS shape, avaiable with or without FR, in 6 and 7 string version, vampire red and black)





AND Multiscale Apocalypse series.


----------



## cardinal

That Hades model looks nice. Seems a bit more stripped down relative to the Loomis. If it were my specs, I would have ditched the neck and headstock binding too.


----------



## Zado

Being a proto, who knows. But the satin swamp ash finish looks very nice, and I'd love to see it in green or blue


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ahh finally a loomis sig I'd actually buy.


----------



## Zado

Also looks like they're sort of abandoning the old C-1 shape on the Diamond Series for some reason. Every new double cut model they make uses the SLS/Hybrid shape, while they use the old C-1 shape only with Hellraiser Series, Custom and USA models. Maybe cause the SLS looks more metal and they want to keep the classier/less extreme shape with their more traditional designs? Dunno


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

What are the chances of those prototypes making it to production? 

I'm ready to pull the trigger on a rust grey Apocalypse 7 when/if Sweetwater gets one in with a wood grain I really like. But if a multiscale version of that guitar is coming down the line I'll wait.


----------



## Zado

FILTHnFEAR said:


> What are the chances of those prototypes making it to production?
> 
> I'm ready to pull the trigger on a rust grey Apocalypse 7 when/if Sweetwater gets one in with a wood grain I really like. But if a multiscale version of that guitar is coming down the line I'll wait.


In a close future? eh, hardly


----------



## cip 123

FILTHnFEAR said:


> What are the chances of those prototypes making it to production?
> 
> I'm ready to pull the trigger on a rust grey Apocalypse 7 when/if Sweetwater gets one in with a wood grain I really like. But if a multiscale version of that guitar is coming down the line I'll wait.



If you see 1. It's probably the only 1 (only one for sale anyway).

If you see a few of the same series like the hellraiser protos then chances are they'll be close to what is released.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm guessing people preferred the SLS C-1 shape over the older one. I can see why, with the better fret access.


----------



## Zado

As long as their USA lineup keeps the classier one I'm fine


----------



## Konfyouzd

Zado said:


> Apparently there are interesting protos incoming.
> 
> Hades series (essentially old Loomis in SLS shape, avaiable with or without FR, in 6 and 7 string version, vampire red and black)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND Multiscale Apocalypse series.


Oooh! I want one of these now. I really didn't like those big cross inlays.


----------



## Zado

CS tittes.













OHOHOHOH


----------



## NosralTserrof

Zado said:


> Apparently there are interesting protos incoming.
> 
> Hades series (essentially old Loomis in SLS shape, avaiable with or without FR, in 6 and 7 string version, vampire red and black)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND Multiscale Apocalypse series.



DAMN. I'd snap an 8 of this real quick. 

And by real quick, in a couple of months.


----------



## Zado

Question: has anyone tried to contact Schecter customer support via mail? How long did it take for a reply?


----------



## ImNotAhab

Zado said:


> Question: has anyone tried to contact Schecter customer support via mail? How long did it take for a reply?


A day or two for me... Did have to chase them for subsequent replies though.


----------



## Zado

ImNotAhab said:


> A day or two for me... Did have to chase them for subsequent replies though.


What was the mail you wrote to? [email protected] maybe?


----------



## ImNotAhab

Zado said:


> What was the mail you wrote to? [email protected] maybe?



That's the one, hopefully you get through and they sort you out. Once I clarified some things they really helped me out with my issue.


----------



## Zado

ImNotAhab said:


> That's the one, hopefully you get through and they sort you out. Once I clarified some things they really helped me out with my issue.


Hope so, It's just a minor question, but being unconsidered it's not something that make me feel comfy with a brand


----------



## Zado




----------



## ImNotAhab

Zado said:


>




I would recommend a follow-up email if you have not tried already. That address could be understaffed or very busy.


----------



## Zado

ImNotAhab said:


> I would recommend a follow-up email if you have not tried already. That address could be understaffed or very busy.


I'll try again when I'm off work. My question was about the DC resistance of a Pickup .
I've just purcahsed a Pasadena Classic Bridge humbucker, and out of curiosity -before installing it - I checked with my multimeter what the DC Resistance was (the dealer here in Italy lists the pickup being 9.2K in full mode, while the official site says it's around 10.6K, so I wanted to be sure). The multimeter read 11.2k. No funky temperature in the room btw. Nothing major, just wanted to know.

Also, but this wasn't in the mail. Last week I took off the neck , and since the joint is VERY tight, when put it back in place a small piece of finish chipped away. Well, shiz happens right? What had me curious was that under the layer of paint the wood was dark blue tinted, which sounds unusual, so I wanted to know more. Any ideas why a black-blue tint under a white finish?


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> I'll try again when I'm off work. My question was about the DC resistance of a Pickup .
> I've just purcahsed a Pasadena Classic Bridge humbucker, and out of curiosity -before installing it - I checked with my multimeter what the DC Resistance was (the dealer here in Italy lists the pickup being 9.2K in full mode, while the official site says it's around 10.6K, so I wanted to be sure). The multimeter read 11.2k. No funky temperature in the room btw. Nothing major, just wanted to know.
> 
> Also, but this wasn't in the mail. Last week I took off the neck , and since the joint is VERY tight, when put it back in place a small piece of finish chipped away. Well, shiz happens right? What had me curious was that under the layer of paint the wood was dark blue tinted, which sounds unusual, so I wanted to know more. Any ideas why a black-blue tint under a white finish?




Paint works in funny ways with wood, there are often undercoats to make things pop. Gold's and Silvers are used under red's sometimes if I'm not mistaken.

The wood could have been stained and then painted. What guitar do you have?


----------



## Zado

cip 123 said:


> Paint works in funny ways with wood, there are often undercoats to make things pop. Gold's and Silvers are used under red's sometimes if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> The wood could have been stained and then painted. What guitar do you have?


Hu had no idea about this, very interesting! And when it's about relicing? No undercoat or some other methods?? Mine is a vintage white Traditional.


----------



## xwmucradiox

Depends on the relic and the company making it. A lot of the partscaster companies only offer relics because they are incapable of producing a high quality finish but if they're going to relic anyway they can start with a sub-par job and age it to where you wouldn't know the difference. Fender starts with a body with a perfect finish and ages it from there although I believe some of their relics nowadays use less sealer so the finish sinks into the grain.


----------



## Zado

xwmucradiox said:


> Depends on the relic and the company making it. A lot of the partscaster companies only offer relics because they are incapable of producing a high quality finish but if they're going to relic anyway they can start with a sub-par job and age it to where you wouldn't know the difference. Fender starts with a body with a perfect finish and ages it from there although I believe some of their relics nowadays use less sealer so the finish sinks into the grain.


 I guess it also depends on the kind of finish. The nitro maybe behaves in a more matural way right?


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> Hu had no idea about this, very interesting! And when it's about relicing? No undercoat or some other methods?? Mine is a vintage white Traditional.


You can go nuts with relics really. You'll often see sunbursts and stuff under solid colours to look like it's been resprayed over the years. Both methods are done to achieve a look but the mindset would be a little different in each. For a solid colour someone may choose a certain stain/undercoat to help the colour either pop or stick better, as different colours and types of paints (metalics, pearls etc) will help others pops. For example it's common for a silver or a gold under a candy Red. This is why you'll sometimes see staining done with lots of different colours in order to obtain a solid stain at the end, it'll be stained and sanded or blended with different colours.

Relicing you're more looking at "How do I want it to look when it's stripped back?" You may want say a 50's colour under a more modern colour, or maybe a paisley pattern under a candy silver or something to make it look like it's been resprayed over the years. Relicing you're final colour may not matter as much as you're stripping it back anyway.


----------



## Zado

It's still a lil surprising for me seeing such a dark coat under a totally white finish. It's a pain when the finish chips damn 

I've never been too much into relic personally, but when properly done I admit it's appealing....


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> It's still a lil surprising for me seeing such a dark coat under a totally white finish. It's a pain when the finish chips damn
> 
> I've never been too much into relic personally, but when properly done I admit it's appealing....


I mean there is always the possibility it was resprayed at the factory, you never really know with custom shop instruments really. 

I emailed them about my sunset for some more info, they got back to me with some specs but they had a different bridge on their sheet so it's entirely possible for things to change in the shop.


----------



## cardinal

Ridiculous. My PT supposedly is waiting in paint since February 1st at least (to be painted black), Schecter today posts an Instagram pic of two black PTs in the paint booth, and NEITHER one is mine. I sure hope it’s painted and they just didn’t take a pic of it for whatever reason. Otherwise I just cannot fathom what they are doing over there.


----------



## Zado

cardinal said:


> Ridiculous. My PT supposedly is waiting in paint since February 1st at least (to be painted black), Schecter today posts an Instagram pic of two black PTs in the paint booth, and NEITHER one is mine. I sure hope it’s painted and they just didn’t take a pic of it for whatever reason. Otherwise I just cannot fathom what they are doing over there.


Damn, it's a pain hearing this....maybe there were some problem during the build?


----------



## cardinal

Zado said:


> Damn, it's a pain hearing this....maybe there were some problem during the build?



I was told on Feb 1 and again on Feb 26 that they are just waiting for the body to come from paint. On Feb 26 they said they hoped it’d be done that week (last week). 

So if they ran into a problem they aren’t telling me. And this guitar was supposed to be done in November.


----------



## Zado

cardinal said:


> I was told on Feb 1 and again on Feb 26 that they are just waiting for the body to come from paint. On Feb 26 they said they hoped it’d be done that week (last week).
> 
> So if they ran into a problem they aren’t telling me. And this guitar was supposed to be done in November.


Like said before, when it's a MW thing they want it to be impeccable in every aspect. So it might have occured something unexpected and now trying to fix it the best possible way. Maybe re-building the instrument.


----------



## cardinal

Zado said:


> Like said before, when it's a MW thing they want it to be impeccable in every aspect. So it might have occured something unexpected and now trying to fix it the best possible way. Maybe re-building the instrument.



That’s all well and good, but if they can’t actually build a guitar to their standards, that’s its own problem that they need to address, not much of an excuse.


----------



## Zado

cardinal said:


> That’s all well and good, but if they can’t actually build a guitar to their standards, that’s its own problem that they need to address, not much of an excuse.


Absolute,y, not trying to excuse them,


----------



## trem licking

cardinal said:


> That’s all well and good, but if they can’t actually build a guitar to their standards, that’s its own problem that they need to address, not much of an excuse.



does this new guitar have an 8 string floyd rose? if so, it is NOT allowed to exist. all the gods will smite down upon your build for eternity until you give up and either play 8 stringed hardtails or 7 string trems. how dare you try to find a workaround for both


----------



## cardinal

trem licking said:


> does this new guitar have an 8 string floyd rose? if so, it is NOT allowed to exist. all the gods will smite down upon your build for eternity until you give up and either play 8 stringed hardtails or 7 string trems. how dare you try to find a workaround for both



Apparently it isn’t allowed to exist which is driving me nuts.


----------



## Infused1

cardinal said:


> I was told on Feb 1 and again on Feb 26 that they are just waiting for the body to come from paint. On Feb 26 they said they hoped it’d be done that week (last week).
> 
> So if they ran into a problem they aren’t telling me. And this guitar was supposed to be done in November.



I wouldnt stress on this. My last order was also a gloss black guitar and it did end up coming in a few weeks late as well. Body was in paint longer. Many people may not know this but black is not always the easiest finish to do, especially gloss black. There is typically more color sanding time with gloss black as it can tend to show flaws easier. Mine is flawless so I know a lot of hand work went into it. I saw the photo after the first coats of gloss, it was not flawless at that point but once finished, perfecto. The head USA luthiers are perfectionists also and will do it right. Never know, your body may have needed an extra sanding before final coats! Happens. Known Shigeki 20 years now, good guy and does the final assembly and USA Fretwork.


----------



## Zado

Infused1 said:


> I wouldnt stress on this. My last order was also a gloss black guitar and it did end up coming in a few weeks late as well. Body was in paint longer. Many people may not know this but black is not always the easiest finish to do, especially gloss black. There is typically more color sanding time with gloss black as it can tend to show flaws easier. Mine is flawless so I know a lot of hand work went into it. I saw the photo after the first coats of gloss, it was not flawless at that point but once finished, perfecto. The head USA luthiers are perfectionists also and will do it right. Never know, your body may have needed an extra sanding before final coats! Happens. Known Shigeki 20 years now, good guy and does the final assembly and USA Fretwork.


Damn, those two...


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Infused1 said:


> I wouldnt stress on this. My last order was also a gloss black guitar and it did end up coming in a few weeks late as well. Body was in paint longer. Many people may not know this but black is not always the easiest finish to do, especially gloss black. There is typically more color sanding time with gloss black as it can tend to show flaws easier. Mine is flawless so I know a lot of hand work went into it. I saw the photo after the first coats of gloss, it was not flawless at that point but once finished, perfecto. The head USA luthiers are perfectionists also and will do it right. Never know, your body may have needed an extra sanding before final coats! Happens. Known Shigeki 20 years now, good guy and does the final assembly and USA Fretwork.



Wow, you don't see the "00" series very often, and you have two USA 007's? Awesome!


----------



## cardinal

Infused1 said:


> I wouldnt stress on this. My last order was also a gloss black guitar and it did end up coming in a few weeks late as well. Body was in paint longer. Many people may not know this but black is not always the easiest finish to do, especially gloss black. There is typically more color sanding time with gloss black as it can tend to show flaws easier. Mine is flawless so I know a lot of hand work went into it. I saw the photo after the first coats of gloss, it was not flawless at that point but once finished, perfecto. The head USA luthiers are perfectionists also and will do it right. Never know, your body may have needed an extra sanding before final coats! Happens. Known Shigeki 20 years now, good guy and does the final assembly and USA Fretwork.



Gorgeous guitars!


----------



## mnemonic

Infused1 said:


> I wouldnt stress on this. My last order was also a gloss black guitar and it did end up coming in a few weeks late as well. Body was in paint longer. Many people may not know this but black is not always the easiest finish to do, especially gloss black. There is typically more color sanding time with gloss black as it can tend to show flaws easier. Mine is flawless so I know a lot of hand work went into it. I saw the photo after the first coats of gloss, it was not flawless at that point but once finished, perfecto. The head USA luthiers are perfectionists also and will do it right. Never know, your body may have needed an extra sanding before final coats! Happens. Known Shigeki 20 years now, good guy and does the final assembly and USA Fretwork.



Damn, I’ve seen that blue 007 a few times and it’s so great. I usually don’t go in for quilted tops but it works so well, especially with the natural headstock. 

Don’t you have an A7 in a similar finish too?


----------



## Seabeast2000

This is nice. This in blue would be nice too.


----------



## MistaSnowman

The906 said:


> This is nice. This in blue would be nice too.


If the NAMM rumors are true, you might get your wish!


----------



## cip 123

There is another Schecter Sunset 7 Custom shop on Ebay in the UK and oh my god I need it!

If I didn't have to save I would buy it right now, but it's just sitting there tempting me


----------



## Zado

Go figure


----------



## LeviathanKiller

cip 123 said:


> There is another Schecter Sunset 7 Custom shop on Ebay in the UK and oh my god I need it!
> 
> If I didn't have to save I would buy it right now, but it's just sitting there tempting me



Interesting, I've never seen one of those before. Is it an ESP E-II (headstock), an Ibanez/Jackson (inlays), or a Schecter?


----------



## Zado

Honestly they've used that headstock since 90es, so it's an acquired thing.


----------



## cip 123

LeviathanKiller said:


> Interesting, I've never seen one of those before. Is it an ESP E-II (headstock), an Ibanez/Jackson (inlays), or a Schecter?


That's schecter, they still use it on the avengers like the blackjack one. I most commonly see them on avengers.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

cip 123 said:


> That's schecter, they still use it on the avengers like the blackjack one. I most commonly see them on avengers.


Ahhh, yep. I forgot about those.


----------



## cardinal

I'm hearing "around April 2nd" is the expected completion date for my PT8FR. Fingers crossed. It'll be kinda weird to actually have the guitar.


----------



## Zado

cardinal said:


> It'll be kinda weird to actually have the guitar.


True, you can always give it to me


----------



## KnightBrolaire

cip 123 said:


> That's schecter, they still use it on the avengers like the blackjack one. I most commonly see them on avengers.


occasionally they use it on PTs or E1s.


----------



## Zhysick

Zado said:


> Go figure



I figured burl don't know what to do with that


----------



## Zado

Zhysick said:


> I figured burl don't know what to do with that


Gimme it all.


----------



## cip 123

Really enjoying the look of these "Hades" prototypes 











Cool use of the Hipshot Ibby bridge too.


----------



## dirtool

cip 123 said:


> Really enjoying the look of these "Hades" prototypes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool use of the Hipshot Ibby bridge too.



Looks cool, but bored by the red and black


----------



## cip 123

dirtool said:


> Looks cool, but bored by the red and black


It sells, but a blue or something would be nice sometime, just a spot run even.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Soya

Not sure about the '70 year old smoker teeth' fretboard, why didn't they just leave it natural?


----------



## AwakenNoMore

Those McFretboards are so gross.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Soya said:


> Not sure about the '70 year old smoker teeth' fretboard, why didn't they just leave it natural?


duh they're basically jeff loomis sigs without trems or shitty gothic crosses or emgs


----------



## Soya

I liked the Gothic inlays.....


----------



## 777timesgod

cip 123 said:


> Really enjoying the look of these "Hades" prototypes
> Cool use of the Hipshot Ibby bridge too.



They have an Iron label vibe, anyone compared the two or are they only in the prototype stage right now?


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Soya said:


> I liked the Gothic inlays.....



You and me both. Some people just like to nitpick or don't have an understanding of that particular sub-culture.


----------



## bastardbullet

Soya said:


> I liked the Gothic inlays.....



Count me in. Also i love the abalone bindings & inlays. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Soya




----------



## Zado

https://www.instagram.com/p/BvrKvNmHmOK/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1fxfn97ihlrae

This I do want


----------



## Zado

Ok it's definitely gettin interesting
https://www.instagram.com/p/BvwPjeUnO0Y/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BvuyqJpnwT6/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BvrKvNmHmOK/


----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


> Ok it's definitely gettin interesting
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BvwPjeUnO0Y/
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BvuyqJpnwT6/
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BvrKvNmHmOK/


These are super tasty besides that cringy inlay. I'd have to cover it up.


----------



## Zado

I like the inlay in there honestly. Also the SLS shape apparently works great with flat tops


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the top is sick, the inlay gets a hard pass from me.


----------



## Soya

I always liked the c-1 classic style inlay. Interesting they squeezed that extra neck bolt in there.


----------



## cip 123

Yea JEM ripoff inlay is a total miss for me, stick some dots at the edge of the fretboard and it'd be super classy.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Zado said:


> I like the inlay in there honestly. Also the SLS shape apparently works great with flat tops



I'll take that inlay too.
So... these are pending production models DCGL is leaking or...?

oops, just read the blurb more and missed "prototype". Saw "Diamond Series" and figured MIK prod line.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Triple-J said:


> GuitarGuitar have some of the new models up with prices and the KM-7 MK3 standard is £969 which seems pretty crazy seeing as you can buy the Banshee elite-7 for the same price.
> https://www.guitarguitar.co.uk/sche...MaxPrice=&MinPrice=&ClearanceType=&Ordering=2


Kind of a Schecter noob but are those Banshee Elite much better than the Merrow standard?

Been eyeing a 7 string and the Merrow standard was appealing considering the price point. The Banshee is $50 more here but I notice a real hipshot and neckthru.

Are those Mach pickups any good? What other differences can one find?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Soya said:


> Not sure about the '70 year old smoker teeth' fretboard, why didn't they just leave it natural?



Come give Schecter a kiss.


----------



## Nlelith

Zado said:


> Also the SLS shape apparently works great with flat tops


I'm pretty sure these have arched tops.


----------



## Zado

Nlelith said:


> I'm pretty sure these have arched tops.


----------



## oversteve

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Kind of a Schecter noob but are those Banshee Elite much better than the Merrow standard?
> 
> Been eyeing a 7 string and the Merrow standard was appealing considering the price point. The Banshee is $50 more here but I notice a real hipshot and neckthru.
> 
> Are those Mach pickups any good? What other differences can one find?


Banshee is a highier tier guitar, basically you can say it is something on the price and quality level of KM MK-1 or MK-2, it's made in Korea vs made in Indo which in general is better in terms of built quality, real hipshot bridge, locking tuners, MIA Schecter pickups vs noname Asian made, also neckthrough is not necessarily better then bolt on, it's more a matter of taste, but in general neckthrough is pricier


----------



## cardinal

So close to done now...





It’s beautiful!!!


----------



## Zado

cardinal said:


> So close to done now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s beautiful!!!


For friggin hell's bazoombas. Must be the coolest 8 string I've even seen. And i hate ergs.


----------



## cardinal

Zado said:


> For friggin hell's bazoombas. Must be the coolest 8 string I've even seen. And i hate ergs.



Thanks man. This is kind of the erg for those that don’t typically like ergs. One that doesn’t look like a space ship or a pointy metal monster.

I’m super stoked. It’s looking really nice.

Can’t wait for it to meet its sister guitar


----------



## StevenC

cardinal said:


> So close to done now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s beautiful!!!


That's the best thing I've ever seen! I hope you enjoy it and it's worth the wait.

This makes me really excited to order a Schecter soon.


----------



## Zado

StevenC said:


> This makes me really excited to order a Schecter soon.


DO eeeet!


----------



## StevenC

Zado said:


> DO eeeet!


Hoping to be able to afford it next year. Bought too much gear recently. Let me tell you though, I don't need convincing to order a Schecter CS.


----------



## cardinal

Zado said:


> DO eeeet!



Seeing how awesome this is looking, it'll me hard for me to not immediately order another one, but with a butterscotch ash body, maple board, and black pickguard. Kinda just waiting to have it in-hand to make sure the specs etc. feel right or if I'd want anything tweaked on a backup/twin build. Man that thing is looking great.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cardinal said:


> So close to done now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s beautiful!!!



That looks so fucking killer, dude! 

I'm glad this is working out. I was bummed about your earlier posts on this guitar.


----------



## StevenC

cardinal said:


> Seeing how awesome this is looking, it'll me hard for me to not immediately order another one, but with a butterscotch ash body, maple board, and black pickguard. Kinda just waiting to have it in-hand to make sure the specs etc. feel right or if I'd want anything tweaked on a backup/twin build. Man that thing is looking great.


Do single coils next time!


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Does the top on this look awful to anyone else?


----------



## xwmucradiox

A veneer top with a satin finish is the least ideal situation for deep figure but that's probably just a washed out photo in bright sun.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> Does the top on this look awful to anyone else?


flame maple giveth and flame maple taketh away
sometimes it's just the way the figuring is emphasized.
schecter has been more consistent about putting decently figured tops/veneers on their guitars than strandberg ever has..


----------



## LeviathanKiller

xwmucradiox said:


> A veneer top with a satin finish is the least ideal situation for deep figure but that's probably just a washed out photo in bright sun.





KnightBrolaire said:


> flame maple giveth and flame maple taketh away
> sometimes it's just the way the figuring is emphasized.
> schecter has been more consistent about putting decently figured tops/veneers on their guitars than strandberg ever has..



This is the $3500 USA Custom Shop model btw


----------



## cardinal

I think it’s hard to get a figured top under a satin finish, especially a dark one, to pop in photos. It might be better in person; might be worth asking them to take a video or something of it from various angles/lighting.

It does look underwhelming if you want a really obvious maple top. It’s also unfortunate that it seems like the sides don’t show their figure in the same lighting. It looks well bookmatched, but just due to the grain, it seems like when one side “pops” the other side is dull. I’ll bet it flips if you change the angle.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

cardinal said:


> I think it’s hard to get a figured top under a satin finish, especially a dark one, to pop in photos. It might be better in person; might be worth asking them to take a video or something of it from various angles/lighting.
> 
> It does look underwhelming if you want a really obvious maple top. It’s also unfortunate that it seems like the sides don’t show their figure in the same lighting. It looks well bookmatched, but just due to the grain, it seems like when one side “pops” the other side is dull. I’ll bet it flips if you change the angle.


that's how my boden is. One side will be pop and the other doesn't pop as well in the same lighting. It's only from certain angles where both pop really well.


----------



## cardinal

StevenC said:


> Do single coils next time!



hmmm...


----------



## StevenC

cardinal said:


> hmmm...


YES


----------



## LeviathanKiller

cardinal said:


> I think it’s hard to get a figured top under a satin finish, especially a dark one, to pop in photos. It might be better in person; might be worth asking them to take a video or something of it from various angles/lighting.
> 
> It does look underwhelming if you want a really obvious maple top. It’s also unfortunate that it seems like the sides don’t show their figure in the same lighting. It looks well bookmatched, but just due to the grain, it seems like when one side “pops” the other side is dull. I’ll bet it flips if you change the angle.





KnightBrolaire said:


> that's how my boden is. One side will be pop and the other doesn't pop as well in the same lighting. It's only from certain angles where both pop really well.



Idk, pretty sure this picture was taken indoors and the figuring from side to side still seems different.


----------



## xwmucradiox

LeviathanKiller said:


> This is the $3500 USA Custom Shop model btw



Fortunately its a production custom model so you can see it before you're committed. Look at the PRS Holcomb model for a similar situation. A lot of those guitars had really bland tops for $4000+ and the satin finish didn't so them any favors in emphasizing the figure.


----------



## Zado

StevenC said:


> Hoping to be able to afford it next year. Bought too much gear recently. Let me tell you though, I don't need convincing to order a Schecter CS.


That's the spirit! 


LeviathanKiller said:


> This is the $3500 USA Custom Shop model btw


It's all a lighting thing I guess. Not a super figured top for sure, but it probably looks cooler in real life


----------



## Zado

cardinal said:


> Seeing how awesome this is looking, it'll me hard for me to not immediately order another one, but with a butterscotch ash body, maple board, and black pickguard. Kinda just waiting to have it in-hand to make sure the specs etc. feel right or if I'd want anything tweaked on a backup/twin build. Man that thing is looking great.


Butterscotch would be just as kickass


----------



## cip 123

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Kind of a Schecter noob but are those Banshee Elite much better than the Merrow standard?
> 
> Been eyeing a 7 string and the Merrow standard was appealing considering the price point. The Banshee is $50 more here but I notice a real hipshot and neckthru.
> 
> Are those Mach pickups any good? What other differences can one find?



In terms of specs the Banshee is a heck of a lot better than the lower end Merrow imo. 

The pickups are USA custom shop, I played an 8 once and the thing damn near played itself.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

cip 123 said:


> In terms of specs the Banshee is a heck of a lot better than the lower end Merrow imo.
> 
> The pickups are USA custom shop, I played an 8 once and the thing damn near played itself.


Schecter's Custom Shop pickups are nothing to scoff at. I'm mad at myself that I would never have given them a chance had I not got the Apocalypse VII set as stock in my C-7 Apocalypse. They are absolutely amazing imo. Clarity and girth. I really want to try their other models like the Brimstone and such.


----------



## Zado

LeviathanKiller said:


> Schecter's Custom Shop pickups are nothing to scoff at. I'm mad at myself that I would never have given them a chance had I not got the Apocalypse VII set as stock in my C-7 Apocalypse. They are absolutely amazing imo. Clarity and girth. I really want to try their other models like the Brimstone and such.


Me haz Pazadena Classicz. Me lovez.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

oversteve said:


> Banshee is a highier tier guitar, basically you can say it is something on the price and quality level of KM MK-1 or MK-2, it's made in Korea vs made in Indo which in general is better in terms of built quality, real hipshot bridge, locking tuners, MIA Schecter pickups vs noname Asian made, also neckthrough is not necessarily better then bolt on, it's more a matter of taste, but in general neckthrough is pricier





cip 123 said:


> In terms of specs the Banshee is a heck of a lot better than the lower end Merrow imo.
> 
> The pickups are USA custom shop, I played an 8 once and the thing damn near played itself.





LeviathanKiller said:


> Schecter's Custom Shop pickups are nothing to scoff at. I'm mad at myself that I would never have given them a chance had I not got the Apocalypse VII set as stock in my C-7 Apocalypse. They are absolutely amazing imo. Clarity and girth. I really want to try their other models like the Brimstone and such.



Ok then the Merrow is out. But I still have that itch and want a new 7.

I apologize for posting this here, feel free to delete or move. I did find the Vs. threads and made a post but nobody is replying there so I wanted to ask you guys.

I am now looking at the Banshee vs the Evil Twin vs the Hybrid.


I like the quilt much better on Hybrid but that 12th fret inlay is awful. The natural body Banshee is my least favorite looking of the bunch but any of them are acceptable I guess.


What I know best is a Mahogany/Maple guitar (Hellraiser Hybrid) and while I am very comfy with those tones, I find the more "exotic" woods on the Banshee and Evil twin more appealing and something I would not mind trying out for a change.


Otherwise the Banshee and Evil Twin seem to be more similar besides for the Fishman.


I think they all have the same neck and scale so it is a tough call. Unable to play one first as it would be from Sweetwater or MF.


Any other differences that I am missing? Is one better than the other or is it just Preference? I assume the only reason the Evil Twin is more expensive is due to the Fishman? 


Also how would you guys compare these Custom Shop Banshee pickups to the EMG or Fishman (I use Motor City for a reference)


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Ok then the Merrow is out. But I still have that itch and want a new 7.
> 
> I apologize for posting this here, feel free to delete or move. I did find the Vs. threads and made a post but nobody is replying there so I wanted to ask you guys.
> 
> I am now looking at the Banshee vs the Evil Twin vs the Hybrid.
> 
> 
> I like the quilt much better on Hybrid but that 12th fret inlay is awful. The natural body Banshee is my least favorite looking of the bunch but any of them are acceptable I guess.
> 
> 
> What I know best is a Mahogany/Maple guitar (Hellraiser Hybrid) and while I am very comfy with those tones, I find the more "exotic" woods on the Banshee and Evil twin more appealing and something I would not mind trying out for a change.
> 
> 
> Otherwise the Banshee and Evil Twin seem to be more similar besides for the Fishman.
> 
> 
> I think they all have the same neck and scale so it is a tough call. Unable to play one first as it would be from Sweetwater or MF.
> 
> 
> Any other differences that I am missing? Is one better than the other or is it just Preference? I assume the only reason the Evil Twin is more expensive is due to the Fishman?
> 
> 
> Also how would you guys compare these Custom Shop Banshee pickups to the EMG or Fishman (I use Motor City for a reference)



Hellraiser Hybrid? Doesn't have stainless frets. Pass. (well sorta, I bought one anyways but I wouldn't buy again)
I'd take a Banshee over the SLS Elite or Evil Twin any day if looks weren't my primary concern. I'm not a fan of the stripes that run through the body being visible on the top. I also don't like the natural sides on the SLS Elites, too contrasting and should have been dark stained or black imo. the Evil Twin is basic black but it's normal at least.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

LeviathanKiller said:


> Hellraiser Hybrid? Doesn't have stainless frets. Pass. (well sorta, I bought one anyways but I wouldn't buy again)
> I'd take a Banshee over the SLS Elite or Evil Twin any day if looks weren't my primary concern. I'm not a fan of the stripes that run through the body being visible on the top. I also don't like the natural sides on the SLS Elites, too contrasting and should have been dark stained or black imo. the Evil Twin is basic black but it's normal at least.


So I guess it comes down to looks mostly. I am also not huge on the racing stripes but I did just notice the Cat's eye color which is ok and the sides seem to be black.

Decisions......Thanks for the input.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> So I guess it comes down to looks mostly. I am also not huge on the racing stripes but I did just notice the Cat's eye color which is ok and the sides seem to be black.
> 
> Decisions......Thanks for the input.


That and sound/upgrading. Concerning the SLS Elite, I personally do not like the Fishman Modern set that much. It sounds better with the alnico pickup put in the bridge and the ceramic moved to the neck though. If you end up going passive though, you have to deal with soapbar routes which can limit your options unless plan on DIYing your own soapbar versions of passive-route sized pickups.


----------



## Zado

The Evil Twin looks rad


----------



## cip 123

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Ok then the Merrow is out. But I still have that itch and want a new 7.
> 
> I apologize for posting this here, feel free to delete or move. I did find the Vs. threads and made a post but nobody is replying there so I wanted to ask you guys.
> 
> I am now looking at the Banshee vs the Evil Twin vs the Hybrid.
> 
> 
> I like the quilt much better on Hybrid but that 12th fret inlay is awful. The natural body Banshee is my least favorite looking of the bunch but any of them are acceptable I guess.
> 
> 
> What I know best is a Mahogany/Maple guitar (Hellraiser Hybrid) and while I am very comfy with those tones, I find the more "exotic" woods on the Banshee and Evil twin more appealing and something I would not mind trying out for a change.
> 
> 
> Otherwise the Banshee and Evil Twin seem to be more similar besides for the Fishman.
> 
> 
> I think they all have the same neck and scale so it is a tough call. Unable to play one first as it would be from Sweetwater or MF.
> 
> 
> Any other differences that I am missing? Is one better than the other or is it just Preference? I assume the only reason the Evil Twin is more expensive is due to the Fishman?
> 
> 
> Also how would you guys compare these Custom Shop Banshee pickups to the EMG or Fishman (I use Motor City for a reference)




Personally I'd rule out the Hybrid as I just don't like it much, also not a fan of TOM hard tails, Id much prefer the hipshot.

If you don't like the natural of the Banshee look at the "Cats eye pearl" finish. A dark orange satin stain, it's lovely and the one I'd choose.

The SLS Evil Twin is cool but I'm not a fan of the inlays, though the Fishmans are great pickups. The only drawback is they use up their batteries quicker than EMGs.

If I were to go SLS I'd go SLS Elite, the faded finish ones.

It basically comes down to what you really want as they're all top spec Diamond series stuff, the only step up is USA stuff (If you stick to Schecter) If you want Passive go Banshee, the pickups are really great. They're USA Custom Shop. 

If you want Active go with Fishmans, I enjoy them much more than EMG's.


----------



## cip 123

cardinal said:


> So close to done now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s beautiful!!!



That's amazing! How long has it taken in the end?


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

cip 123 said:


> Personally I'd rule out the Hybrid as I just don't like it much, also not a fan of TOM hard tails, Id much prefer the hipshot.
> 
> If you don't like the natural of the Banshee look at the "Cats eye pearl" finish. A dark orange satin stain, it's lovely and the one I'd choose.
> 
> The SLS Evil Twin is cool but I'm not a fan of the inlays, though the Fishmans are great pickups. The only drawback is they use up their batteries quicker than EMGs.
> 
> If I were to go SLS I'd go SLS Elite, the faded finish ones.
> 
> It basically comes down to what you really want as they're all top spec Diamond series stuff, the only step up is USA stuff (If you stick to Schecter) If you want Passive go Banshee, the pickups are really great. They're USA Custom Shop.
> 
> If you want Active go with Fishmans, I enjoy them much more than EMG's.


Yeah someone pointed out the cats eye which does look good. I saw some real life pics and I would be very ok with that color.

Diamond scares me though. I guess Schecter has changed over the years but my friend got a Diamond Hellraiser in maybe 2005 and to me it was horrible. The neck was way too thick for me. I assumed that was not their Thin C. Hopefully it is not.


----------



## cip 123

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Yeah someone pointed out the cats eye which does look good. I saw some real life pics and I would be very ok with that color.
> 
> Diamond scares me though. I guess Schecter has changed over the years but my friend got a Diamond Hellraiser in maybe 2005 and to me it was horrible. The neck was way too thick for me. I assumed that was not their Thin C. Hopefully it is not.


Totally forget the Schecters of old.

Their revamp of the company started in about 2012-2013.

You can still see remnants of their old design in the Hellraiser series (which obviously sells too well to get rid of) but they have slimmer necks now, a lot more care on their product lines (Though you can still get bad ones). That said if you get a bad one, contact your store or contact Schecter, I believe someone in here got sent a few different KM-7's from Schecter themselves after raising QC issues. 

But Basically, gone are the days of abalone, thick necks, and EMG's on everything. Just look at the Banshee series, or the Sun Valley Shredder series. 


If you have the patience to save, it could be worth checking out the USA series, checking reverb etc. I have one and it's my favourite guitar. Some of the best quality you can buy, though they are expensive.


----------



## cardinal

The sort of blah figuring might


cip 123 said:


> That's amazing! How long has it taken in the end?



Don’t have it yet so can’t say when the end will be...

Ordered last May. Was told a number of inaccurate completion dates. Last was told it would ship to the dealer “around” today. Hopefully that happens.


----------



## trem licking

cardinal said:


> So close to done now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s beautiful!!!



This... is... way rad


----------



## LeviathanKiller

cip 123 said:


> That said if you get a bad one, contact your store or contact Schecter, I believe someone in here got sent a few different KM-7's from Schecter themselves after raising QC issues.



That was me and what Schecter themselves sent still had issues so it's pointless really. Just return and exchange or refund.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

LeviathanKiller said:


> That was me and what Schecter themselves sent still had issues so it's pointless really. Just return and exchange or refund.


Man, I remember that lol. I do not mean to laugh at your expense and apologize. I can only imagine the heartache you had to go through. That thread killed all the KM gas that I had. (was recently considering the standard but nah)

I know any guitar can have flaws, especially from WMI on a new "hot item" guitar but damn, What was it 3 in a row? That is just unacceptable.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Man, I remember that lol. I do not mean to laugh at your expense and apologize. I can only imagine the heartache you had to go through. That thread killed all the KM gas that I had. (was recently considering the standard but nah)
> 
> I know any guitar can have flaws, especially from WMI on a new "hot item" guitar but damn, What was it 3 in a row? That is just unacceptable.



Actually, it is now 4 in a row. I just bought another new one. Same main issue but no other annoying issues (like the bridge being scratched to bits). I got this one for $1299 new and it has the least chipping out of all that I've owned so I'm keeping it and just going to make the best of it.

Oh yeah btw guys, I bought another KM-7 MK-3. 
This time I went for the black one. I got tired of the blue and purple burst and having a different color helps me forgot about the absolute crap I went through on the first 3 MK-IIIs I got.


----------



## Albake21

LeviathanKiller said:


> Oh yeah btw guys, I bought another KM-7 MK-3.
> This time I went for the black one. I got tired of the blue and purple burst and having a different color helps me forgot about the absolute crap I went through on the first 3 MK-IIIs I got.


Now that's what I call ballsy lol. I hope you get a good one!


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

LeviathanKiller said:


> Actually, it is now 4 in a row. I just bought another new one. Same main issue but no other annoying issues (like the bridge being scratched to bits). I got this one for $1299 new and it has the least chipping out of all that I've owned so I'm keeping it and just going to make the best of it.
> 
> Oh yeah btw guys, I bought another KM-7 MK-3.
> This time I went for the black one. I got tired of the blue and purple burst and having a different color helps me forgot about the absolute crap I went through on the first 3 MK-IIIs I got.



TBH that is pretty fair. You got a B stock for $400 off. Kind of a steal.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

So yeah, PSA: The MK-IIIs are still coming out imperfect.



Albake21 said:


> Now that's what I call ballsy lol. I hope you get a good one!



Check my previous post. I have already received it and as mentioned it had the chipping issue. Minimal this time though so I'm just going to keep it. Like Jacksonluvr636 said, I basically got a B-stock for $400 off. Which is what I would have accepted the first time around but it was never offered.

I really wanted another KM-7 series and I have a black MK-II, _two_ natural MK-IIs, and a lambo orange MK-I. I ran out of color options so when I saw this come up and decided to roll the dice. I still have yet to find a guitar that just feels like me as much as these do. That includes my custom Roehrs, my Kiesel, and something else I'm about to do a NGD for. I also have something else on the way that might fulfill the need for something higher end with close to the same feel but it won't be done for a couple more months.


----------



## cardinal

LeviathanKiller said:


> So yeah, PSA: The MK-IIIs are still coming out imperfect.
> 
> 
> 
> Check my previous post. I have already received it and as mentioned it had the chipping issue. Minimal this time though so I'm just going to keep it. Like Jacksonluvr636 said, I basically got a B-stock for $400 off. Which is what I would have accepted the first time around but it was never offered.
> 
> I really wanted another KM-7 series and I have a black MK-II, _two_ natural MK-IIs, and a lambo orange MK-I. I ran out of color options so when I saw this come up and decided to roll the dice. I still have yet to find a guitar that just feels like me as much as these do. That includes my custom Roehrs, my Kiesel, and something else I'm about to do a NGD for. I also have something else on the way that might fulfill the need for something higher end with close to the same feel but it won't be done for a couple more months.



Damn, still a couple more months away? Sorry dude that sucks.


----------



## cardinal

I’ll do a proper NGD (in the right sub forum) once I get some more time with it and better pics. 

It’s magnificent.


----------



## Albake21

I posted in the Ibanez 2019 thread about going to Guitar Center to check out new models. I did the same with Schecter. I played a lot of guitars yesterday but the series that really caught me off guard were the Schecter Reapers. I'll admit it, I'm a total snob when it comes to Indo made guitars. With that said, the Reapers were fantastic! Frets were slightly sharp, but with a bit of fret knowledge, it would be easily fixable. Honestly, after playing those Reapers, I'm fairly confident I'll be buying a KM7 MKIII standard. The fret edges were slightly rolled and that ultra thin c (like usual) was just so comfy. Aboslultey blew the Ibanez Axion Labels out of the water. The finish also wasn't too bad either. The tops were surprisingly nice looking, at least, if you like burls. I can take them or leave them.


----------



## trem licking

cardinal said:


> I’ll do a proper NGD (in the right sub forum) once I get some more time with it and better pics.
> 
> It’s magnificent.



GOD DAMN! now that's a proper guitar!


----------



## StevenC

cardinal said:


> I’ll do a proper NGD (in the right sub forum) once I get some more time with it and better pics.
> 
> It’s magnificent.


I said god damn!

This should be all guitars


----------



## cardinal

StevenC said:


> I said god damn!
> 
> This should be all guitars



It is unfortunate that I’m suddenly disappointed with my other guitars.


----------



## StevenC

cardinal said:


> It is unfortunate that I’m suddenly disappointed with my other guitars.


Yeah you would be. Attention sevenstring.org: custom guitar ordering has concluded and a winner has been chosen.


----------



## Zado

Lovely and superclassy. Definitely a winner


----------



## Avedas

https://www.schecterguitars.com/gui...ck-johnston-usa-signature-nitro-finish-detail

This thing is so damn cool. It's the perfect strat. I need one badly. This year's model is a nitro finish too and it just so happens to be my favorite strat color. And that wenge/ebony combo will never get old. Bonus points for knob layout, and of course the custom shop pickups. While it does have typical layout face dots, the silver rings are much more appealing to me than the regular fender style inlays.


----------



## Zado

Yeah it's the coolest NJ signature by far


----------



## feilong29

Avedas said:


> https://www.schecterguitars.com/gui...ck-johnston-usa-signature-nitro-finish-detail
> 
> This thing is so damn cool. It's the perfect strat. I need one badly. This year's model is a nitro finish too and it just so happens to be my favorite strat color. And that wenge/ebony combo will never get old. Bonus points for knob layout, and of course the custom shop pickups. While it does have typical layout face dots, the silver rings are much more appealing to me than the regular fender style inlays.



I have the same model in the green finish and it's by far the best guitar and my most favorite guitar I've ever owned. The Wenge neck is almost "soft" feeling, and you can play on it effortlessly. The two-knob layout is perfect too. My ONLY gripe is that the bridge pup is a little too hot for my tastes for leads (when I'm doing heavier stuff), but rhythm, on point and the neck pup for leads is silky. The 4th position is my favorite of all though.


----------



## Zado

NJ set sounds quite modern IIRC right?


----------



## feilong29

Zado said:


> NJ set sounds quite modern IIRC right?



Very much so; hmmm well the bridge for sure. But easy to get vintage tones though.


----------



## Zado

feilong29 said:


> Very much so; hmmm well the bridge for sure. But easy to get vintage tones though.


I remember them being completely different from your standard Fender singles or SSL/APS Duncans. nice for certain things, not my faves for more classic rock stuff. Impressive guitar nontheless


----------



## Avedas

I think I'd have a really hard time justifying that purchase unfortunately. The previous models are going for $3700 here. A man can dream though.


----------



## Zado

Avedas said:


> I think I'd have a really hard time justifying that purchase unfortunately. The previous models are going for $3700 here. A man can dream though.


Consider the Suhr Mateus Asato goes for just as much in the USA, and it's not as unique and peculiar.


----------



## Zado

FFFFFFFFAKK.


----------



## Jarmake

Zado said:


> FFFFFFFFAKK.



I just wish the headstock wasn't that dark... Blonde maple would be the tits.


----------



## Zado

Jarmake said:


> I just wish the headstock wasn't that dark... Blonde maple would be the tits.


It's baked maple, da N3w Tr3nD baby.


If I didnt have a Traditional already I'd get one for sure. I was having sexy dream for this one as well...


----------



## spudmunkey

LeviathanKiller said:


> Does the top on this look awful to anyone else?



Here is a $4350 PRS:


----------



## Zado

If you want to see some sexy tops you just don't look at DCGL


----------



## Jarmake

Zado said:


> It's baked maple, da N3w Tr3nD baby.



Yes, I know... And it makes me sad. There's times when baked maple works aesthetically, but unfortunately this isn't one of those times (to me).


----------



## Spicypickles

Doesn’t look bad to me..

Throw a Floyd on it and black hardware and i’d get it tomorrow (or Friday, payday)


----------



## Zado

Jarmake said:


> Yes, I know... And it makes me sad. There's times when baked maple works aesthetically, but unfortunately this isn't one of those times (to me).


Not easy to get the best looking baked maple at those prices, even the neck on Ibanez AZ series doesn't look better. If you want to see some great looking baked maple necks you gotta go with boutique stuff


----------



## olejason

I don't think you can really compare plain roasted maple with super flamed stuff though. Most non-figured baked necks look pretty much the same.


----------



## Vegetta

Zado said:


> FFFFFFFFAKK.


I had an ESP 400 series Strat in that color in the late 80's - Kinda wish i had hung on to it


----------



## Zado

more pics






















I'd have likeed a lil more saturation tho


----------



## Avedas

That pink is so damn good. NJ put out my two favorite guitar colors this year. I wish it were a nitro finish though. I couldn't justify the price tag on the blue one but this might actually happen.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Are these NJs Diamond or US?


----------



## Avedas

The906 said:


> Are these NJs Diamond or US?


Pink is Diamond, blue is US.


----------



## Zado

Avedas said:


> That pink is so damn good. NJ put out my two favorite guitar colors this year. I wish it were a nitro finish though. I couldn't justify the price tag on the blue one but this might actually happen.


Nitro is quite hard to find in this price range, honestly. The pricetag on the blue one, specs and CS quality considered, is quite spot on.


----------



## Musiscience

Zado said:


> Not easy to get the best looking baked maple at those prices, even the neck on Ibanez AZ series doesn't look better. If you want to see some great looking baked maple necks you gotta go with boutique stuff



Not necessarily. EBMM has some great flamed roasted maple necks on their 2K Cutlass RS models. If you shop well for one you can find a stunning piece. Made in the US, SS frets, locking tuners and Music Man quality. My next guitar for sure (SSS config).


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

I really like the pink one.


----------



## Zado

Musiscience said:


> Not necessarily. EBMM has some great flamed roasted maple necks on their 2K Cutlass RS models. If you shop well for one you can find a stunning piece. Made in the US, SS frets, locking tuners and Music Man quality. My next guitar for sure (SSS config).


Yeah but we are still talking about a 700$ indo guitar vs a 2k Usa one. Those I postes above arent far from 2 k either


----------



## Musiscience

Zado said:


> Yeah but we are still talking about a 700$ indo guitar vs a 2k Usa one. Those I postes above arent far from 2 k either



Sorry, I was referring to the AZ you quoted in your post. The prestige AZ 2204 is also 2K and has a very plain roasted neck. For the same price you can have another HSS modern strat with better build quality, SS frets and etc. (EBMM). So you don’t necessarily need to go boutique to have a nice roasted flame maple neck. (Although it helps if you want to choose your piece of wood).


----------



## Zado

Musiscience said:


> Sorry, I was referring to the AZ you quoted in your post. The prestige AZ 2204 is also 2K and has a very plain roasted neck. For the same price you can have another HSS modern strat with better build quality, SS frets and etc. (EBMM). So you don’t necessarily need to go boutique to have a nice roasted flame maple neck. (Although it helps if you want to choose your piece of wood).


Well that Ibanez' fault  I agree on what you say, but depends on what's your personal definition of boutique and what you think a nice baked maple neck looks like.
I just meant that for 700 usd a cool looking baked neck is hard to be found, but for 2k yeah, there are quite a few choices around. Also I dont necessarely consider nice only the baked necks with deep figure to them, it's mostly a thing of color I guess


----------



## Zado




----------



## MaxOfMetal

Well this is awkward.


----------



## Albake21

Wow I didn't think that model would make it into production. It's too bad they kept that ugly as sin inlay. This would have worked perfectly without it.

Also what's up with the BCRich stuff in the Schecter thread? They look really sweet though.


----------



## Zado

It wont hurt posting again


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Albake21 said:


> Wow I didn't think that model would make it into production. It's too bad they kept that ugly as sin inlay. This would have worked perfectly without it.



I've been out of the loop. Whats going on with the coffee table wonder? Got any pics?


----------



## Albake21

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've been out of the loop. Whats going on with the coffee table wonder? Got any pics?


I can't seem to find it right now in this thread, but that guitar showed up as a prototype over at DCGL. If you have Instagram, they posted a video of it back on May 13th.


----------



## Zado

Dcgl has some protos iiirc


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Albake21 said:


> I can't seem to find it right now in this thread, but that guitar showed up as a prototype over at DCGL. If you have Instagram, they posted a video of it back on May 13th.





Zado said:


> Dcgl has some protos iiirc



Just found it

https://www.instagram.com/p/BxbN4mdBWHj/

Basically a C1 with fancy decorations and a Wilkinson bridge.


----------



## Albake21

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Just found it
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BxbN4mdBWHj/
> 
> Basically a C1 with fancy decorations and a Wilkinson bridge.


There were also two other ones with different tops. My guess, this line will be called the "exotic" line and will have a a few different tops. Those inlays completely kill it for me though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Albake21 said:


> There were also two other ones with different tops. My guess, this line will be called the "exotic" line and will have a a few different tops. Those inlays completely kill it for me though.



NGL, if there's an E-1, I think it would look pretty cool.


----------



## gunch

that's a cool neck joint for their C1 shape though


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's here.
https://www.americanmusical.com/Ite...kLIkNv-kTFspHB4N_-qcXIs6JzBxeAoiYWIau04kD0CC8


----------



## Zado

It's not a strat but I love it


----------



## LeviathanKiller

That inlay just feels way too similar to the Steve Vai vine of life inlay


----------



## Mattykoda

Schecter going back to their wilkinson roots, kinda of cool to see. I'd love it with an all black board or offset rings but that's just some typical sso talk.


----------



## Vegetta

inlay screams chibanez to me - the top on the instagram link tho - sweet jesus.


----------



## Mad-Max

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's here.
> https://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i-SCE-C1EXT-EB?src=Y0802G00SRCHCAPN&adpos=1o5&scid=scplpSCE C1EXT EB&sc_intid=SCE C1EXT EB&gclid=CjwKCAjwm4rqBRBUEiwAwaWjjHDcJTqvQ93eYSewrHXErlXCICw8m5AwXkLsxNiBpLYAagF7EY3f_BoC9hsQAvD_BwE&fbclid=IwAR1G80x4010Jd1kLIkNv-kTFspHB4N_-qcXIs6JzBxeAoiYWIau04kD0CC8


If they ever make a 7 string of this, consider me sold.


----------



## cip 123

Call me when they realise they don't still have to do those inlays


----------



## Hollowway

It does look remarkably like a tree of life inlay. That being said, release it in a 7, get rid of the pup rings, and I’ll buy it. It’s probably as close as I’ll ever get to a 7v7 anyway.


----------



## Zado

I like the way it looks, it's not my kind of guitar, but minimal inlay designs of modern metal machines dont catch me anymore.


----------



## cardinal

I think when Schecter really launched the Diamond Series way back when, the C1 had that type of inlay, so it's kind of a throwback thing for them. I don't mind it for that nostalgic reason.


----------



## I play music

https://www.instagram.com/p/B07OoBKhgy5/ 

But... did Schecter stop making 8 strings?


----------



## cip 123

I play music said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/B07OoBKhgy5/
> 
> But... did Schecter stop making 8 strings?


They might as well have in my eyes. 

28" scale is nice for the low end but I hate it. I have big hands but if much rather just 27", the main reason I've never bought one of their gorgeous banshee elites.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

cip 123 said:


> They might as well have in my eyes.
> 
> 28" scale is nice for the low end but I hate it. I have big hands but if much rather just 27", the main reason I've never bought one of their gorgeous banshee elites.


I'm the opposite. 28" is the bare minimum I'll go for 8 strings anymore. Then again I'm usually tuning to D1 and I really like the minor bump in string tension without bumping my string gauges up.


----------



## cip 123

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'm the opposite. 28" is the bare minimum I'll go for 8 strings anymore. Then again I'm usually tuning to D1 and I really like the minor bump in string tension without bumping my string gauges up.


See I've never been much of a tune down person. It's always been a "if I need to go lower I'll just get a 7/8" mindset. Like if my singer is like "can we tune to G?" might as well just get an 8. So 27" in F# is just fine for me, a shame because the 8s I've played from schecter are too notch, I just know they'll be a pain over long term.


----------



## I play music

cip 123 said:


> They might as well have in my eyes.
> 
> 28" scale is nice for the low end but I hate it. I have big hands but if much rather just 27", the main reason I've never bought one of their gorgeous banshee elites.


That's why they should do it as a multiscale like the 7 strings... or the 8 string prototype they made at some point.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

28" scale is the minimum scale length I want in an 8-string and I have mine tuned to just Drop E.


----------



## Zado

https://www.facebook.com/223526754666154/posts/926281684390654/?app=fbl


----------



## Zhysick

Only two pots. That's the way to go... You are getting better Schecter... Maybe one day I will buy one...


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> https://www.facebook.com/223526754666154/posts/926281684390654/?app=fbl


That's exactly what that vine inlay model should have been.


----------



## I play music

Are they now using that ErnieBall nut on all their midrange guitars? Not a fan because I think if you want to replace it and want to use a different nut the distance won't be right without some shim ...


----------



## cip 123

I play music said:


> Are they now using that ErnieBall nut on all their midrange guitars? Not a fan because I think if you want to replace it and want to use a different nut the distance won't be right without some shim ...


They have been for a good while I believe. Since the release of SLS elites


----------



## Zado




----------



## Randy

LeviathanKiller said:


> 28" scale is the minimum scale length I want in an 8-string and I have mine tuned to just Drop E.



IME, 27" works just fine exactly right up to F# and not a cent lower. I know my friend does Drop E with an 80 on the bottom and Fishmans (which seem to have a chirpy high mid that helps note separation on lower tunings) but it's so-so.

To each their own. 27" is a borderline acceptable compromise to me to gain lows at the expense of highs in both tonality and playability (string tensions). 28" to get an extra step, eh, I'd rather a baritone 6 at that point. There's no way I'd personally use all that range in a single song I'd be performing live and even if I were, I'd almost prefer a double neck.


----------



## mnemonic

Here I am using a 74 in E standard on a 27” 8 string. 

It’s loose, fretting too hard bends it up in pitch, and the tension doesn’t balance with the other 7 strings, (which I also keep fairly light on that guitar, 10-60 I think), but sound-wise it balances really well. No intonation problems either. 

I experimented a lot with gauges, 74 to 75 is as thick as I would ever want to go on the low string of an 8. It would benefit from a longer scale to gain some tension. 

I liked the sound of a 68 a lot, but it was just too loose, too hard to control. 

I think the amp makes a big difference though, a punchy and clear amp with lots of headroom works wonders.


----------



## cardinal

Man, I like 26.5" scale with a .068 for my low F#. Sounds killer to me and is more controllable than thicker, harder-to-bend-and-vibrato strings, but I definitely do not have He-Man pick attack. Thicker strings actually sound muddier to me, more like a bass guitar.


----------



## Seabeast2000

OT-ish, anyone notice this new Schecter brand? I could be way late in this, not sure.

https://www.baronilabpedals.com/

200W pedal amp:


----------



## I play music

The906 said:


> OT-ish, anyone notice this new Schecter brand? I could be way late in this, not sure.
> 
> https://www.baronilabpedals.com/
> 
> 200W pedal amp:


Where do you have the information from that this is a Schecter brand?


cip 123 said:


> They have been for a good while I believe. Since the release of SLS elites


Oh, hadn't noticed the SLS Elites already have them...


----------



## spudmunkey

From their contact page:

"Baroni Pedals are exclusively distributed to the continental United States by Schecter Guitar Research."

Although while that does mean there's some agreement, that doesn't mean they are a Schecter brand, per se.

For example, Carvin sold Allen and Heath products for a little while, but neither owned either. It was just a distribution agreement.


----------



## I play music

spudmunkey said:


> From their contact page:
> 
> "Baroni Pedals are exclusively distributed to the continental United States by Schecter Guitar Research."
> 
> Although while that does mean there's some agreement, that doesn't mean they are a Schecter brand, per se.
> 
> For example, Carvin sold Allen and Heath products for a little while, but neither owned either. It was just a distribution agreement.


Then it's just what it says: distribution. Just like ESP doing USA distribution for ENGL I think.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Could be, I just was using what was in front of me.


----------



## Zado

Both Baroni and Foxgear are brand established in Italy, at the moment with Chinese production iirc. Foxgear was made by the guy running Gurus (loads of shizstorm there)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Doug Aldrich has like, one of the best hot-rodded Marshall amp sounds ever, so I'm curious about his pedal.


----------



## Solodini

mnemonic said:


> Here I am using a 74 in E standard on a 27” 8 string.
> 
> It’s loose, fretting too hard bends it up in pitch, and the tension doesn’t balance with the other 7 strings, (which I also keep fairly light on that guitar, 10-60 I think), but sound-wise it balances really well. No intonation problems either.
> 
> I experimented a lot with gauges, 74 to 75 is as thick as I would ever want to go on the low string of an 8. It would benefit from a longer scale to gain some tension.
> 
> I liked the sound of a 68 a lot, but it was just too loose, too hard to control.
> 
> I think the amp makes a big difference though, a punchy and clear amp with lots of headroom works wonders.



I couldn't vibe with those sorts of traits with my playing. I'm too hard a picker to be able to cope with that. I'd lose control of my picking.


----------



## Zado

https://www.facebook.com/547460555344462/posts/2410480759042423/?app=fbl

Booobsy


----------



## cardinal

Zado said:


> https://www.facebook.com/547460555344462/posts/2410480759042423/?app=fbl
> 
> Booobsy



Run of PT 7-strings for the Axe Palace. Pretty sweet!


----------



## StevenC

I get that it's a PT not a tele, but the world needs for extended range single coils.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

cardinal said:


> Run of PT 7-strings for the Axe Palace. Pretty sweet!


WANNNNNT


----------



## Zado

Bandj0nt





Bonus
https://www.instagram.com/p/B1tz-TdJMH0/


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Poooossibly teasing a return

https://www.instagram.com/p/B1wYVw_...gbTE5TkVCsEKnzEqjlRW3YgAjS-ZehJhOfB0IbJX-n39E



> Who remembers the original Banshee? Should this make a come back? #schecter #schecterlife #tbt #banshee#reissue #comeback


----------



## Zado

Would Love to see this back


----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


> Bonus
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B1tz-TdJMH0/


Give me this black apocalypse with a floyd and I'm in!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


They meant this one
https://www.instagram.com/p/B1tz-TdJMH0/


----------



## prlgmnr

SWAGT


----------



## Zado

Ok apparently:
-Nick Johnston has now a new signature pickup set, more vintagey, alnico singles and formvar wire;
-orange NJ signature for Halloween;
-stiletto is getting revamped;
-old Banshee (original one, not the HH supestrat) is getting revamped.


----------



## StevenC

Zado said:


> Ok apparently:
> -Nick Johnston has now a new signature pickup set, more vintagey, alnico singles and formvar wire;
> -orange NJ signature for Halloween;
> -stiletto is getting revamped;
> -old Banshee (original one, not the HH supestrat) is getting revamped.


I've survived the blue and pink NJs, so orange won't be an issue. Interested to try the new pickups, though, because I really loved the set in the USA I played recently.


----------



## jco5055

For anyone that has played a USA model bolt on, how is the neck heel/joint? I’m tentatively interested in the sunset 24-7 model but I’d only spend that money on either neck throughs or bolt ons with Ibby AANJ or Mayones Duvell level access


----------



## Zado

StevenC said:


> I've survived the blue and pink NJs, so orange won't be an issue. Interested to try the new pickups, though, because I really loved the set in the USA I played recently.


The new set is more vintage oriented than the previous one, alnico3 magnets and formvar wire. Very promising spec wise.


jco5055 said:


> For anyone that has played a USA model bolt on, how is the neck heel/joint? I’m tentatively interested in the sunset 24-7 model but I’d only spend that money on either neck throughs or bolt ons with Ibby AANJ or Mayones Duvell level access


I play a Traditionan and feel super comfy, but Ive always played strats with no issue. @Church2224 might help you on this tho.


----------



## StevenC

jco5055 said:


> For anyone that has played a USA model bolt on, how is the neck heel/joint? I’m tentatively interested in the sunset 24-7 model but I’d only spend that money on either neck throughs or bolt ons with Ibby AANJ or Mayones Duvell level access


I tend not to have a big issue with square neck joints, and I find the Schecter one pretty inoffensive on the USA 7s I've played.


----------



## cardinal

jco5055 said:


> For anyone that has played a USA model bolt on, how is the neck heel/joint? I’m tentatively interested in the sunset 24-7 model but I’d only spend that money on either neck throughs or bolt ons with Ibby AANJ or Mayones Duvell level access



I think that's going to be a personal thing that comes down to the player. I have no trouble with big block heels, so any of the Schecter heels are totally fine with me. But some folks seem a lot pickier. 

The quality of a USA Schecter is going to be phenomenal, though. Ibanez definitely makes nice stuff, and Mayones seem to be nice from all accounts too (never played one), but the Schecter USA stuff is as nice as it gets IMHO.


----------



## Zado

Yeah, great guitars. You wont raise webhype tho.


----------



## jco5055

Thanks guys! If only I could get my hands on a Shecter USA to try out...you would think living in walkable distance to one of the best music stores in the US (Chicago Music Exchange) would be an advantage here but nope, never seen one there.


----------



## Zado

jco5055 said:


> Thanks guys! If only I could get my hands on a Shecter USA to try out...you would think living in walkable distance to one of the best music stores in the US (Chicago Music Exchange) would be an advantage here but nope, never seen one there.


No surprise, unfortunately Schecter is still identified as metalemokids brand, so high profile shops - those who carry stuff as Fano, DeTemple, Collings, Nash, Leo Scala, Lentz, Huber, Trussart, MarioMartin etc - would *hardly* carry Schecters, no matter how cool and vintage vibed their Wembley line sounds and looks.


----------



## jco5055

Zado said:


> No surprise, unfortunately Schecter is still identified as metalemokids brand, so high profile shops - those who carry stuff as Fano, DeTemple, Collings, Nash, Leo Scala, Lentz, Huber, Trussart, MarioMartin etc - would *hardly* carry Schecters, no matter how cool and vintage vibed their Wembley line sounds and looks.



i've found, at least at CME, your only chance is someone sells one to them. They definitely won't ever have any new models.


----------



## Zado

jco5055 said:


> i've found, at least at CME, your only chance is someone sells one to them. They definitely won't ever have any new models.


 no chance at all then


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jco5055 said:


> Thanks guys! If only I could get my hands on a Shecter USA to try out...you would think living in walkable distance to one of the best music stores in the US (Chicago Music Exchange) would be an advantage here but nope, never seen one there.



It's a bit of a trek, but look into Chondro Guitars down in Milwaukee/Waukesha. They're listed as one of the Schecter Masterworks/Custom retailers in the US, and I think the only one in the Midwest. 

I've been and don't remember them having any in stock, tons of CS Jackson and Charvel though. Might be worth emailing them to see if anything is in-coming.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

jco5055 said:


> Thanks guys! If only I could get my hands on a Shecter USA to try out...you would think living in walkable distance to one of the best music stores in the US (Chicago Music Exchange) would be an advantage here but nope, never seen one there.


They are sooooo worth it. I love mine to death


----------



## Zado

And they make this

https://www.instagram.com/p/B2q9nxiH9xg/


----------



## cip 123

jco5055 said:


> For anyone that has played a USA model bolt on, how is the neck heel/joint? I’m tentatively interested in the sunset 24-7 model but I’d only spend that money on either neck throughs or bolt ons with Ibby AANJ or Mayones Duvell level access



It's fairly unobtrusive, but I have big hands. 

If it helps your purchase I played my Sunset 7 against several Mayones including 2 master built, and a musicman JP and the Schecter won hands down for me.


----------



## Avedas

Zado said:


> Ok apparently:
> -Nick Johnston has now a new signature pickup set, more vintagey, alnico singles and formvar wire;
> -orange NJ signature for Halloween;
> -stiletto is getting revamped;
> -old Banshee (original one, not the HH supestrat) is getting revamped.


I'm pretty sure I'm gonna pick up the pink NJ at some point next year, but now I'm curious to see how the orange looks


----------



## Zado

Avedas said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm gonna pick up the pink NJ at some point next year, but now I'm curious to see how the orange looks


The orange one will likely be super limited. Also the pic was posted by Custom Shop page, so there might not be a diamond series version


----------



## Zado

https://www.instagram.com/p/B3NM-05hVJa/


----------



## Seabeast2000

I still kinda want to see a Blue or Green Reign Apocalypse.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Zado said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/B3NM-05hVJa/


 
You beat me to it. Saw DCGL had several of these.


Also,



I think probably mentioned on this board somewhere already, but I think its cool they offer these at the price point. My cynical self would expect there to be a $16K custom Elven hand crafted rare earth ultra limited run to exlusivize the only way for fans to get their hands on a Cloud shape.
Also, 24.75" and EMGs FWIW.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> You beat me to it. Saw DCGL had several of these.
> 
> 
> Also,
> View attachment 73332
> 
> 
> I think probably mentioned on this board somewhere already, but I think its cool they offer these at the price point. My cynical self would expect there to be a $16K custom Elven hand crafted rare earth ultra limited run to exlusivize the only way for fans to get their hands on a Cloud shape.
> Also, 24.75" and EMGs FWIW.


fun fact, the guy that built the OG cloud guitar is from Minneapolis. I think he built his ankh guitar as well.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> fun fact, the guy that built the OG cloud guitar is from Minneapolis. I think he built his ankh guitar as well.



Was he a Schecter guy back then? Or did Schecter get the design later on?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> Was he a Schecter guy back then? Or did Schecter get the design later on?


He was never with schecter, he's a local luthier from Minnesota. I'd guess they just licensed the design from Prince's estate or however it works


----------



## StevenC

KnightBrolaire said:


> fun fact, the guy that built the OG cloud guitar is from Minneapolis. I think he built his ankh guitar as well.


Nope, Jerry Auerswald designed the symbol and built the original symbol guitar. That one was gold and had the Auerswald bridge and electronics. Schecter then built the purple one used at the Super Bowl, and there is a third gold one that is currently in Schecter's possession with a Floyd Rose. They show it off at NAMM every year, but I'm not sure who built that one.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I know just about everything in the 90's was built by Andy Beech. He was one of the go-to ghost builders for awhile. 

I'm pretty sure he built the Super Bowl guitar too.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

StevenC said:


> Nope, Jerry Auerswald designed the symbol and built the original symbol guitar. That one was gold and had the Auerswald bridge and electronics. Schecter then built the purple one used at the Super Bowl, and there is a third gold one that is currently in Schecter's possession with a Floyd Rose. They show it off at NAMM every year, but I'm not sure who built that one.


EDIT: nvm


----------



## MaxOfMetal

KnightBrolaire said:


> Wrong. Dave Rusan built the first 3 cloud guitars.
> https://www.premierguitar.com/articles/24199-dave-rusan-building-princes-cloud-guitar
> https://q1043.iheart.com/featured/g...4-21-the-story-of-princes-purple-rain-guitar/



Rusan didn't build any "Symbol" (Ankh) guitars, just Cloud.


----------



## StevenC

MaxOfMetal said:


> I know just about everything in the 90's was built by Andy Beech. He was one of the go-to ghost builders for awhile.
> 
> I'm pretty sure he built the Super Bowl guitar too.


That clears up some things but confuses others. 

Schecter has what then must be one of Andy Beech gold ones, probably the first one. I heard they did some work on another non-Auerswald one, adding a Floyd Rose. Then I know they built at least 2 for Prince, at least one gold one without a Floyd, and a purple one. I'm told from a very reliable source that the Super Bowl guitar was a Schecter. So that makes two people claiming to make it.

Prince was very fond of Schecter and had a few Symbols and Clouds built by them in the 2000s, along with some candy coloured strats that say a different name on the front of the headstock. Schecter also looked after a lot of maintenance on Prince's guitars.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

StevenC said:


> That clears up some things but confuses others.
> 
> Schecter has what then must be one of Andy Beech gold ones, probably the first one. I heard they did some work on another non-Auerswald one, adding a Floyd Rose. Then I know they built at least 2 for Prince, at least one gold one without a Floyd, and a purple one. I'm told from a very reliable source that the Super Bowl guitar was a Schecter. So that makes two people claiming to make it.
> 
> Prince was very fond of Schecter and had a few Symbols and Clouds built by them in the 2000s, along with some candy coloured strats that say a different name on the front of the headstock. Schecter also looked after a lot of maintenance on Prince's guitars.



That's just how it is in these situations. 

You have guys who built their careers and legacies around some guitars, the artist is dead, and there are little records kept. 

Heck, for a time I'm sure Prince couldn't tell you the exact provenance of some of his late 90's/early 00's guitars.

I'd be apt to believe your source if you really trust them, as the only folks who claim the purple Superbowl guitar was a Beech is Beech himself and I believe a member of Prince's touring staff at the time. 

Complicating things is we don't know exactly how many were made. Supposedly Beech made well over a dozen.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's just how it is in these situations.
> 
> You have guys who built their careers and legacies around some guitars, the artist is dead, and there are little records kept.
> 
> Heck, for a time I'm sure Prince couldn't tell you the exact provenance of some of his late 90's/early 00's guitars.
> 
> I'd be apt to believe your source if you really trust them, as the only folks who claim the purple Superbowl guitar was a Beech is Beech himself and I believe a member of Prince's touring staff at the time.
> 
> Complicating things is we don't know exactly how many were made. Supposedly Beech made well over a dozen.


the premier guitar article I linked mentioned beech building something like 27 cloud guitars 
"In fact, Prince loved the guitar so much that he asked for two more. Rusan made a fourth for a contest giveaway sponsored by Warner Bros. in ’85; its whereabouts are currently unknown. Later in the ’90s, Washington-based luthier Andy Beech made 27 additional copies. "


----------



## MaxOfMetal

KnightBrolaire said:


> the premier guitar article I linked mentioned beech building something like 27 cloud guitars
> "In fact, Prince loved the guitar so much that he asked for two more. Rusan made a fourth for a contest giveaway sponsored by Warner Bros. in ’85; its whereabouts are currently unknown. Later in the ’90s, Washington-based luthier Andy Beech made 27 additional copies. "



I've seen a handful of different numbers thrown around over the years. It doesn't help that they're not all accounted for. The Rusan stuff is the most well documented, so I'm sure it was really four.


----------



## Zado

Me likey


----------



## Albake21

Orange Nick Johnston's? That orange with the wenge necks would look amazing.


----------



## Zado

Albake21 said:


> Orange Nick Johnston's? That orange with the wenge necks would look amazing.


It does


----------



## cip 123

A Black guard on those particular models would look sick imo


----------



## StevenC

Zado said:


>


I'm not the only one that sees the Fender headstock in the background, right?


----------



## gunch

Probably there for research purposes?


----------



## sezna

gunch said:


> Probably there for research purposes?


no, anybody who works at Schecter is contractually obligated to have no idea what a strat is


otherwise it would be copyright infringement....right?


----------



## I play music

That orange colour is awesome!


----------



## StevenC

gunch said:


> Probably there for research purposes?


I can 100% guarantee that is not a Fender neck they're "researching". Check out the old 70s Schecter Dream Machines, some of the best guitars ever built in my opinion, and even the 80s Schecters like the YJM and Dann Huff sigs have this headstock. Fender didn't mind them using the headstock until the more serious production effort started in the 80s, after that you see things like the Schecter shuttlestock and the Suhr type headstock on the modern Traditionals.

I've heard some rumours of ghost building also for high profile names.


----------



## A-Branger

Albake21 said:


> Orange Nick Johnston's? That orange with the wenge necks would look amazing.


everything wth a wenge neck looks amazing


----------



## Zado

StevenC said:


> I've heard some rumours of ghost building also for high profile names.


We want the names!


----------



## cardinal

I think this might be mine. A PT8-FR with tortoise shell double binding.


----------



## cip 123

cardinal said:


> I think this might be mine. A PT8-FR with tortoise shell double binding.


I saw that on insta and thought...gotta be one of ours


----------



## Zado

I was sure it was you


----------



## Rev2010

I picked up an SLS Elite 7 FR last night, still have to give it a proper setup and fretboard conditioning this weekend. One of the only guitars currently on the market to meet all my needs (26.5" scale, Floyd Rose, volume knob not right up next to the bridge pickup, stainless frets, neck through, etc). Plus it comes with noiseless springs which I always install, so that saves a couple of bucks. It's quite beautiful really and I got GC to do a 15% off. Got it primarily cause I only have my custom Jackson Kelly 7 and there's no way in hell I'm taking that to the studio/gigs. So I needed a guitar to take places 





Rev.


----------



## cip 123

Thats a really gorgeous one!


----------



## cardinal

Rev2010 said:


> I picked up an SLS Elite 7 FR last night, still have to give it a proper setup and fretboard conditioning this weekend. One of the only guitars currently on the market to meet all my needs (26.5" scale, Floyd Rose, volume knob not right up next to the bridge pickup, stainless frets, neck through, etc). Plus it comes with noiseless springs which I always install, so that saves a couple of bucks. It's quite beautiful really and I got GC to do a 15% off. Got it primarily cause I only have my custom Jackson Kelly 7 and there's no way in hell I'm taking that to the studio/gigs. So I needed a guitar to take places
> 
> View attachment 73681
> 
> 
> 
> Rev.



Those are boss. Great guitars.


----------



## Rev2010

Oh, I'm also going to put swap the bridge and neck pickups around as I'm a totally Alnico fanboy and want that in the bridge position.


----------



## cardinal

Fluence Modern Alnico is def my fav 8-string pickup at the bridge. Wish they made the Modern 8s in passive-sized housings.


----------



## Albake21

Rev2010 said:


> Oh, I'm also going to put swap the bridge and neck pickups around as I'm a totally Alnico fanboy and want that in the bridge position.


Absolutely one of the best decisions I ever made when I owned a Fishman Modern set. I wish more Fishman equipped guitars came with an Alnico bridge.


----------



## StevenC

cardinal said:


> I think this might be mine. A PT8-FR with tortoise shell double binding.


Those look suspiciously unlike single coils... 


cardinal said:


> Fluence Modern Alnico is def my fav 8-string pickup at the bridge. Wish they made the Modern 8s in passive-sized housings.


Oh boy, you probably don't want to hear about the imminent open coil Javier Fluences.


----------



## cardinal

StevenC said:


> Those look suspiciously unlike single coils...



I know  In the end, I love the black one and wanted one identical to it except different aesthetics.


----------



## StevenC

cardinal said:


> I know  In the end, I love the black one and wanted one identical to it except different aesthetics.


Oh well, I can't fault anyone for falling in love with a Schecter CS. Unfortunately I've had to kick mine down the road a bit, but hopefully the NGD that's delaying it will be here in January or February and more than make up for it.


----------



## Zado

https://www.instagram.com/p/B39-VE8pwnq/?igshid=1uufpuinefsfg

Damn.


----------



## Isolationist

Zado said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/B39-VE8pwnq/?igshid=1uufpuinefsfg
> 
> Damn.



I wanna know who's pumping out these veneers because they are stunning.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Love their use of their USA pickups on the diamond stuff. Likely helps then scale pup manufacturing business better and not have to buy third party stuff but still gives customers quality


----------



## Zado

Cant wait to finally try their Zplus


----------



## jco5055

This might be a very dumb question, but does Schecter usually show off USA/custom shop stuff at Namm or do they stick pretty much exclusively to their import/production line?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jco5055 said:


> This might be a very dumb question, but does Schecter usually show off USA/custom shop stuff at Namm or do they stick pretty much exclusively to their import/production line?


they show off some of their usa stuff at conventions. Just depends on the pieces.


----------



## cardinal

Last year's NAMM showing from Schecter was pretty minimal. Some USA production and customs, mostly diamond series.


----------



## Zado

Ohohohohohohohohohohohohohohhooh


----------



## cardinal

Schecter's C shape is just gorgeous. A C8FR like that would be boss...


----------



## Zado

Apparently they are keeping the regular c1 shape for the USA line while the Hybrid C1 is used for the Diamond Series. Which makes sense since the hybrid shape is more metal looking. I love the classic C1 shape with no binding, looks like the sexiest horizon - kinda shape out there in my book.


----------



## cip 123

See stuff like that would be killer in the Diamond series similar to that Z plus tele they just did, or as a production USA.


----------



## Zado

I guess they want to keep the USA prod. more exclusive, and I agree. I'm glad the whole CS thing is not a USA made version of their imports, it'd be helluva boring.


----------



## MoonJelly

Zado said:


> Apparently they are keeping the regular c1 shape for the USA line while the Hybrid C1 is used for the Diamond Series. Which makes sense since the hybrid shape is more metal looking. I love the classic C1 shape with no binding, looks like the sexiest horizon - kinda shape out there in my book.


Funny, I never noticed the difference until you pointed it out. S shapes look so much the same to me, and designing my own shapes it's taken me the longest to get an S shape that I think is really "right" for me.
Crazy how subtle those changes can be and they change the whole feel/appearance for a player!


----------



## RiffRaff

Holy Crap Schecter!...


Preview of a prototype 2020 model.
I love everything about this!


----------



## Zado

Another USA made pickup model...Curious about this Hades series, tho I only look for medium hot rodded winds nowadays


----------



## Zado

https://killerburstguitars.com/schecter-usa-custom-sunset-classic-ii-killerburst-spec-trans-blue/

Awww. 

Btw am I the only one not caring for namm new catalog anymore?


----------



## Zado

OH.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

What's up with that cracked mirror finish? Custom Shop request, or "new for 2020?"


----------



## cip 123

Carl Kolchak said:


> What's up with that cracked mirror finish? Custom Shop request, or "new for 2020?"



Think it's generally a USA thing yes, but they did do a Diamond series version on the ZV model. The Rhythm player from Avenged Sevenfolds sig.


----------



## Vegetta

Zado said:


> OH.



HOLE
E
SHIT

that Scalloped strat


----------



## Zado

Vegetta said:


> HOLE
> E
> SHIT
> 
> that Scalloped strat


Scalloped, roasted, reversed.

SS.org


----------



## I play music

Zado said:


> OH.


The strat is super cool, the tele reminds me of the Harley Benton: https://www.thomann.de/de/harley_benton_fusion_t_hh_roasted_fnt.htm


----------



## StevenC

Zado said:


> Scalloped, roasted, reversed.
> 
> SS.org
> View attachment 74746


It's like the Yngwie reissue of my dreams!


----------



## Mathemagician

Zado said:


> OH.



Oh fuck nuggets. I’m gonna play IngBay Milkstein.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

https://www.americanmusical.com/Ite...sm9ZzcXjDCmraJX7Szzr0SwZCXpK7YgtEuN9e018oPCPM

So I heard you love Banshees, Evertunes, Reverse headstocks, and Lundgrens.


----------



## cardinal

Wow that costs more than a 2027XL


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> https://www.americanmusical.com/Ite...sm9ZzcXjDCmraJX7Szzr0SwZCXpK7YgtEuN9e018oPCPM
> 
> So I heard you love Banshees, Evertunes, Reverse headstocks, and Lundgrens.



Oh baby. I want this


----------



## Albake21

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> https://www.americanmusical.com/Ite...sm9ZzcXjDCmraJX7Szzr0SwZCXpK7YgtEuN9e018oPCPM
> 
> So I heard you love Banshees, Evertunes, Reverse headstocks, and Lundgrens.


There's 6 different versions! https://www.americanmusical.com/ItemSearch--search-Schecter-Banshee-Mach--srcin-1


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I will say... for those of you bitching about MiI/MiC prices... There's your reason.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

Are those Banshees MIK?


----------



## cardinal

Albake21 said:


> There's 6 different versions! https://www.americanmusical.com/ItemSearch--search-Schecter-Banshee-Mach--srcin-1



6 and 7 string with three difference bridges: hardtail, Floyd w/ sustainer, or Evertune. 

Looks pretty nice.


----------



## possumkiller

Access denied?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

possumkiller said:


> Access denied?


Same


----------



## Zado

Access denied, pics pls


----------



## Zado

Not my thing but I guess they're OK?


----------



## MistaSnowman

Mr. Ciravolo shared this pic to the Facebook Schecter Guitar group yesterday...

This is the Schecter Silver Mountain 8 Multiscale.


----------



## Zado

Waiting for a SVSS with that finish.


----------



## cardinal

MistaSnowman said:


> Mr. Ciravolo shared this pic to the Facebook Schecter Guitar group yesterday...
> 
> This is the Schecter Silver Mountain 8 Multiscale.



That's pretty awesome but... haven't they been paying attention to E-II? We want a 9-string now.


----------



## Zado

Please more 80s stuff.


----------



## cip 123

I'm enjoying these new models a lot


----------



## I play music

cip 123 said:


> I'm enjoying these new models a lot


Are they new models or only a run for that specific dealer?


----------



## possumkiller

Zado said:


> Not my thing but I guess they're OK?


Fuck! Do they have that without the evertune?


----------



## Albake21

possumkiller said:


> Fuck! Do they have that without the evertune?


They have it in 6 and 7, hipshot hardtail, floyd, and evertune.


----------



## possumkiller

Damn. That's the classiest metal superstrat any of the big companies have put out in a while. No burl venner. No abalonde. No intentionally garish neon unicorn dragon diarrhea burst.

It must not be MiK.


----------



## cip 123

I play music said:


> Are they new models or only a run for that specific dealer?


Not a clue, I just like seeing what their doing.

Given that the Banshee looks totally remodelled I would bet on them coming back in more than a single dealer run. Why put all that effort in for a small run.

Though it's Schecter, they've got a history of making incredible spec'd prototypes and then...screwing it up by release. Just look at the Sun Valley 7. Originally a double hum solid colour 80's shred machine. Release, it was HSS with horrible pickups and and a couple finishes that would be pretty polarising.

Still incredibly bummed they didn't go with this -


----------



## MistaSnowman

possumkiller said:


> Fuck! Do they have that without the evertune?



Yes they do.


----------



## possumkiller

And the headstock is perfect. One of the things that always turned me off from schecter is the 3x3 headstock on a strat body.


----------



## dirtool

Albake21 said:


> There's 6 different versions! https://www.americanmusical.com/ItemSearch--search-Schecter-Banshee-Mach--srcin-1



No complain about the spec & aesthetics, but the price is ridiculous.


----------



## cip 123

dirtool said:


> No complain about the spec & aesthetics, but the price is ridiculous.


Interested, what do you think is an acceptable price for these? The Evertune or Non evertune version


----------



## cip 123

Carl Kolchak said:


> Are those Banshees MIK?





possumkiller said:


> Damn. That's the classiest metal superstrat any of the big companies have put out in a while. No burl venner. No abalonde. No intentionally garish neon unicorn dragon diarrhea burst.
> 
> It must not be MiK.



Yes they are MIK, says on the back of the headstock in pics


----------



## possumkiller

Someone should totally post up the pics.


----------



## Zado

Korean manifacturing is getting expensive, that's why the whole import production of many brands went from Korea to China or Indonesia.


----------



## dirtool

cip 123 said:


> Interested, what do you think is an acceptable price for these? The Evertune or Non evertune version



I dunno about evertune , let's say the hipshot ibby one, it listed $1599, just $100 cheaper than KM-7 MK3, the C-7 evil twin with similar spec listed $1259, which is more acceptable (still not an attractive price though), I thought it was because fishman make guitars expensive at the beginning, but is lundgren that expensive too?
I dun have hype in both of them, so I dunno I will pay extra hundreds bucks to get a guitar with lundgren/fishman in it or not. But you can see Schecter are more aggressive over the few years.


----------



## cip 123

dirtool said:


> I dunno about evertune , let's say the hipshot ibby one, it listed $1599, just $100 cheaper than KM-7 MK3, the C-7 evil twin with similar spec listed $1259, which is more acceptable (still not an attractive price though), I thought it was because fishman make guitars expensive at the beginning, but is lundgren that expensive too?
> I dun have hype in both of them, so I dunno I will pay extra hundreds bucks to get a guitar with lundgren/fishman in it or not. But you can see Schecter are more aggressive over the few years.



So it's the same body style as the KM7 which is pretty intensive work to cut out and shape on both sides. Neckthrough, again takes a bit more time to build. Lundgrens are still $300 a set (slightly more actually). Hipshot bridge, locking tuners, stainless steel frets, dual carbon rods in the neck, it's basically a KM7 redesigned. Over here it it works out at £1246 call it £1250. It is expensive but compared to the rest of the market I think it's reasonable. It's a heck of a lot of spec and work for what it is. A few years ago you'd call that a custom instrument. Plus the workers in Korea still gotta earn a living so they're probably paid well, add to that Diamond series guitars are setup by Schecter in the USA.

I'm not gonna say it's too expensive or anything just give my point of view. It's a heck of a lot of money for a guitar, but it'll probably last a good long time. 

I think Schecters game plan is to offer more and more from their overseas operation. Unlike say Ibanez or ESP they don't split things up and give you different names on the headstock. Gio, Prestige, E-II, LTD. Instead of offering say a Prestige guitar made in their US factory with less exciting specs, they offer a lot of specs from a good quality company like World Instruments in Korea. It closes the gap between Import and US lines but doesn't really compromise quality of their US by putting out more guitars than they can handle, and the imports are still set up in their US factory for Quality Control.


----------



## Zado

Why using Lundgrens when they DO make badass pickups tho?


----------



## possumkiller

What sort of color options are there?


----------



## Albake21

I'm usually one to complain about price, but damn with these specs for once I can say I understand the price. I mean shit the evertune and Lundgrens alone are amazing to see on a Schecter.


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> Why using Lundgrens when they DO make badass pickups tho?


That's a solid point, I liked the old Banshee pups, and it'd probably bring that price down.



possumkiller said:


> What sort of color options are there?


Just that grey finish. It's also hard to get the pictures off the website, sorry I tried. Someone else might be able to.


----------



## cip 123

Albake21 said:


> I'm usually one to complain about price, but damn with these specs for once I can say I understand the price. I mean shit the evertune and Lundgrens alone are amazing to see on a Schecter.


I did like the price of the older Banshee Elites, came in at about 999 over here. But I'm with you given the specs I can't really complain.


----------



## Hollowway

Those are hot! I can’t help but wonder where all these cool designs were a few years ago. The inline HS, the cool fret markers, and the understated finish are pretty nice.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

I was thinking of getting another KM-7 with my tax refund, but now I think I'll get one of these instead, as they're basically perfect for me in terms of specs/options.


----------



## Zado

Meanwhile it's fine to post some end-2019 things






Model Name
C-1 Exotic
Item Number
3337
Country of Origin
Indonesia
Guitar Color Shown
Natural Satin (NS)
*Neck*
Tuners
Schecter Locking
Fretboard
Ebony
Neck Material
Roasted Maple/Purpleheart Multi-ply with Carbon Fiber Reinforcement Rods
Inlays
Abalone & Pearloid Vine of Life
Scale
25.5” (648mm)
Neck Shape
Thin ‘C’
Thickness
@ 1st Fret- .748” (19mm)/ @ 12th Fret- .787” (20mm)
Frets
24 X-Jumbo
Fretboard Radius
14” (355mm)
Nut
Graph Tech XL Black Tusq
Nut Width
1.653” (42mm)
Truss Rod
2-Way Adjustable Rod w/ 5/32” (4mm) Allen Nut
*Body*
Guitar Colors
Natural Satin (NS)
Hardware Color
Black & Chrome
Top Contour
Arched Top
Dexterity
Right Handed
Construction
Bolt-on
Body Material
Mahogany
Top Material
Ebony
Binding
Black Multi-ply
Bridge
Wilkenson WVS50IIK Tremolo
*Electronics*
Controls
Volume/2-way Coil Split Toggle Switch/Tone/3-Way Pickup Switch
Bridge Pickup
Schecter Diamond '78 Special
Neck Pickup
Schecter Diamond '78
*Accessories*
Knobs
Grip Tip Speed Knob
Strings
Ernie Ball Regular Slinky #2221 (.010-.046)









*SPECS*
*General*
Model Name
PT Pro
Item Number
863
Country of Origin
Indonesia
Guitar Color Shown
Trans Purple Burst (TPB)
*Neck*
Tuners
Schecter Locking
Fretboard
Ebony
Neck Material
Roasted Maple
Inlays
Dots
Side Dot Markers
Glow in the Dark
Scale
25.5” (648mm)
Neck Shape
Thin ‘C’
Thickness
@ 1st Fret- .787” (20mm)/ @ 12th Fret- .866” (22mm)
Frets
22 X-Jumbo
Fretboard Radius
14” (355mm)
Nut
Graph Tech XL Black Tusq
Nut Width
1.653” (42mm)
Truss Rod
2-Way Adjustable Rod w/ 5/32” (4mm) Allen Nut
*Body*
Guitar Colors
Trans Purple Burst (TPB)
Hardware Color
Black
Top Contour
Flat Top
Dexterity
Right Handed
Construction
Bolt-on
Body Material
Alder
Top Material
Quilted Maple
Binding
Ivory 1-ply
Bridge
PT-H w/Stainless Steel Saddles/ String Thru Body
*Electronics*
Controls
Volume/Tone (Push-Pull)/3-Way Switch
Bridge Pickup
Schecter USA Z-Plus™
Neck Pickup
Schecter USA Z-Plus™
*Accessories*
Knobs
Metal Knurled w/ Set Screw
Strings
Ernie Ball Regular Slinky #2221 (.010-.046)


Super stocked for ZPLus pickups on the PTs and the purple heart neck on the first one


----------



## cip 123

Hollowway said:


> Those are hot! I can’t help but wonder where all these cool designs were a few years ago. The inline HS, the cool fret markers, and the understated finish are pretty nice.


Keith is on their design team as of recent years. I believe he's said this a few times in various places so couldn't source it. But I think he has helped out a bunch, especially after the success of his models, the KM7 MK1 is still an absolute gem.


----------



## Soya

That c1 exotic is pretty neat, good to see them bring the name back after 10 years or so.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Carl Kolchak

Now if Schecter would only start making them with acrylic bodies...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Balsac from Gwar got a new sig and it's dope


----------



## Zado

KnightBrolaire said:


> Balsac from Gwar got a new sig and it's dope


This is what happens when I ask for more 80es.


----------



## cardinal

I guess Schecter officially announced the Silver Mountain Diamond Series line on Instagram today.  Typical stuff but with the addition of a multiscale 8, which I don't think they've done as a production model before. Seem to be moving away from straight-scale 8s?


----------



## Zado

I tend to like that finish, honestly I'm a bit tired of figured tops


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> I tend to like that finish, honestly I'm a bit tired of figured tops


Figured Finishes

That's what we're on now


----------



## Zado

cip 123 said:


> Figured Finishes
> 
> That's what we're on now


Yeah, very grim times we are living


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> Yeah, very grim times we are living


I'd say it's a great time!

We're past the puke burl phase, now we get some wild finishes!


----------



## cip 123

ALSO this is 25.5 to 27 inch! Finally an 8 that isn't 28" from Schecter! I know people like the 28's but I've always much preferred 27's.


----------



## cardinal

cip 123 said:


> ALSO this is 25.5 to 27 inch! Finally an 8 that isn't 28" from Schecter! I know people like the 28's but I've always much preferred 27's.



Yeah, IMHO those are the right specs for low B and low F#.


----------



## cip 123

cardinal said:


> Yeah, IMHO those are the right specs for low B and low F#.


It looks like a nice fan too, not too wide down low, not crazy at the high end and they got nice spacing with the bridge pickup where it does get pretty angled at the bridge. This looks solid!


----------



## Masoo2

Seems perfect for 8 string Drop F or Drop F#, noice


----------



## cardinal

To be fair, the LTD MS1008 or whatever has had similar specs and Id probably prefer that personally


----------



## Electric Wizard

The switch on that is so camouflaged I thought Schecter had made a bold choice and gone with only individual volume knobs.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980

I think the fact that they have the thin c and not ultra thin c on these is kind of a bummer. And gloss necks aswell? No satin?


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

I don't even play 8 strings anymore and it is calling me back


----------



## bastardbullet

The only thing i like about these series is the headstock veneer/paint is finally following the angled nut. Other than that, this finish is giving me nightmares, also 8 strings are still not my thing at all. I hope to see a decent purple for 7 string models for 2020.


----------



## jephjacques

The finish isn't my cup of tea but man, everything else on that thing looks great!


----------



## Zado

You guys deserve the finishes ESP is delivering this year.


----------



## dirtool

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...ter-c-7-fr-s-silver-mountain-black-and-silver
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/C7MSSLVMTN--schecter-c-7-ms-silver-mountain-black-and-silver
They are available at sweetwater


----------



## Albake21

dirtool said:


> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...ter-c-7-fr-s-silver-mountain-black-and-silver
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/C7MSSLVMTN--schecter-c-7-ms-silver-mountain-black-and-silver
> They are available at sweetwater



If they are Korean made, I'd say they are priced fairly. I still can't decide if I like the look or not. I really love this look on customs like Aristides and KxK, but for some reason it just looks a little off on a Schecter. Maybe its the non pointy headstock?


----------



## Zado

I like those, but I'm expecting more from them this year.


----------



## cip 123

Albake21 said:


> If they are Korean made, I'd say they are priced fairly. I still can't decide if I like the look or not. I really love this look on customs like Aristides and KxK, but for some reason it just looks a little off on a Schecter. Maybe its the non pointy headstock?


They are MIK


----------



## JustinRhoads1980

I hope schecter has some better stuff for this year. Silver mountain series is kinda meh IMO


----------



## Zado

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> I hope schecter has some better stuff for this year. Silver mountain series is kinda meh IMO


Honestly the whole NAMM thing has been quite a letdown til now. Only nice things are from Dean, and that's very emblematic


----------



## JustinRhoads1980

Zado said:


> Honestly the whole NAMM thing has been quite a letdown til now. Only nice things are from Dean, and that's very emblematic




And what they have come out with hasnt been anything we havent seen before tbh.


----------



## Zado

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> And what they have come out with hasnt been anything we havent seen before tbh.



It's quite difficult to deliver something exclusive every single year, and honestly I'm not even interested as my preferences are more on the classic metal - hard rock designs, Strats, LPs, Flying Vs. If they released some hair metal looking SVSS with HSS configuration, or a USA V-1 series, well I'd be REALLY interested.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> I hope schecter has some better stuff for this year. Silver mountain series is kinda meh IMO



I'm kind of surprised that Schecter went with that paint scheme in the first place. Can't imagine it being very popular/big seller, especially when you can get a less schizo looking KM for the same money.


----------



## cip 123

Carl Kolchak said:


> I'm kind of surprised that Schecter went with that paint scheme in the first place. Can't imagine it being very popular/big seller, especially when you can get a less schizo looking KM for the same money.


The paint scheme has sort of been going on in higher end brands Aristides, Kiesel, ESP, etc they've all done "Similar" finishes. So I imagine they're looking at that thinking it will sell. 

I can see how it's gonna be hit or miss with most folks. I think it'll look great on stage with the lights on it.


----------



## Zado

Honestly I wouldnt complain about them leaving the figured top trend.


----------



## Isolationist

I'd be satisfied with them doing away with the finishes on the Reaper series and never going back to the "djentboi vomit poplar burst."


----------



## MrWulf

^ but it sells to people so.........are you telling them to not selling to people who will actually buy it vs us forum dwellers who probably wont even if they catered to our whims?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MrWulf said:


> ^ but it sells to people so.........are you telling them to not selling to people who will actually buy it vs us forum dwellers who probably wont even if they catered to our whims?



Yeah from what I can tell, the Reaper and CR series actually do sell really well.


----------



## Albake21

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah from what I can tell, the Reaper and CR series actually do sell really well.


Rightfully so. Some might not like the looks, but has anyone else tried them? They are actually very nice for the money. Genuinely surprised me when I played both series.


----------



## MrWulf

I tried them. Plays well for the amount of time i got my hands on it.


----------



## Albake21

The official Schecter 2020 page is up, although there isn't anything new we haven't already seen. We do at least get all of the specs and the price.

https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/2020


----------



## Isolationist

Albake21 said:


> Rightfully so. Some might not like the looks, but has anyone else tried them? They are actually very nice for the money. Genuinely surprised me when I played both series.



By specs alone, they are absolutely loaded, and I have been able to try a couple at my local Guitar Center. They're what got me convinced that the Indonesian Schecter models were punching way above their weight in this market of low-to-mid priced guitars.

That being said, if those specs were included on a guitar that didn't have that finish, I don't think sales would have depreciated. They could've put any finish on that guitar and it likely would've sold the same. I've been a Schecter fan since I began playing, and I miss the 2011-2012 days where they had a healthy balance of solid finishes and more exotic bursts / woods.

I dunno, I think I'm just being a downer because ever since that exposed bevel Ibanez RGD came out a few years ago, a lot of brands that had fairly consistent aesthetic schemes for years have gone out of their way to replicate it, which leaves less room in the catalog for finishes that aren't the dictionary definition of "niche". From a marketing standpoint, it doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I played one of the Schecter CR6 models and was surprisingly unimpressed. I normally dig whatever Schecter is selling but that thing felt cheap to me. The gloss was super shiny and tacky and the neck had that really lightweight balsa-wood type feeling. It's just...odd.


----------



## dav43

Some New NJ models


----------



## dav43

And the Atomic green one


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shiiit, an NJ with a bucker is fucking tempting.


----------



## Albake21

Damn that blue NJ is awesome! Are these USA or Indo?


----------



## StevenC

Albake21 said:


> Damn that blue NJ is awesome! Are these USA or Indo?


Those are all Diamond Series, but Schecter will make you a Nick Johnston USA with a humbucker.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980

Im just waiting for this new lineup to drop! For real last year they released everything on thanksgiving week and seems they are dragging it out.

I wish they'd add a red to black fade on the SLS elite series similar to the mayones stuff. Now that would be fuggin sick.














But for now my sights are focused on one of the new BCR's as I might be buying one within the next few coming days


----------



## StevenC

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> Im just waiting for this new lineup to drop! For real last year they released everything on thanksgiving week and seems they are dragging it out.
> 
> I wish they'd add a red to black fade on the SLS elite series similar to the mayones stuff. Now that would be fuggin sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But for now my sights are focused on one of the new BCR's as I might be buying one within the next few coming days


That's maybe the worst fade/gradient finish I have ever seen.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980

StevenC said:


> That's maybe the worst fade/gradient finish I have ever seen.




Well if it was more half and half and a darker black i think its be fantastic.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Can we leave the gradient fades to PRS please?  They're like one of the few companies that can do it properly.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Can we leave the gradient fades to PRS please?  They're like one of the few companies that can do it properly.


seriously. it's not like it's hard to do a good fade.


----------



## Zado

Tom Anderson is watching your blasphemous behaviour.


----------



## Zado




----------



## dav43

New NJ models on the way !!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

This is NOT helping my sudden Fat Strat GAS.


----------



## Zado

This time not done by Mr Thorn


----------



## Bdtunn

And discuss


----------



## Zado

Bdtunn said:


> View attachment 75696
> 
> 
> And discuss


Ohfuckohfuckohfuckohfuckohfuckohfuckohfuckohfuckohfuckohfuckohfuckohfuckohfuckohfuckohfuckohfuckohfuckohfuckohfuckohfuckohfuckohfuckohfuckohfuckohfuckohfuckohfuckohfuck


----------



## I play music

Bdtunn said:


> View attachment 75696
> 
> 
> And discuss


The headstock looks like a crocodile


----------



## Zado

I play music said:


> The headstock looks like a crocodile


it's just a firebird headstock made better.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

...
Sigh.
Fine Schecter, you have my attention. Again. Again.


----------



## Indigenous

Croc-Stock?


----------



## Triple-J

That headstock looks very similar to the one on the Gibson Victory and the one First Act (remember them?) used when they churned out custom guitars for every metalcore/emo act in existence circa 2005.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's not a new headstock btw. It's been on some of their older models.






I'm guessing this is gonna be a revamp of the Ultra line. I can KIND OF make out "ULTRA" on the TRC in the picture.


----------



## Spicypickles

Regardless of whatever past BS models, hit me with more of that awesome shit.


----------



## Isolationist

Bdtunn said:


> View attachment 75696
> 
> 
> And discuss



More of this directly into my veins, please.


----------



## Zado




----------



## cip 123

Bdtunn said:


> View attachment 75696
> 
> 
> And discuss


Play authentic.


----------



## sunnyd88

Zado said:


>


Ugh I just wish they would either do a matching headstock or do a black headstock to match the ebony fretboard. I really hate non-matching headstocks.


----------



## possumkiller

Painted headstocks look terrible on Fender style guitars.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Musiscience

StevenC said:


> That's maybe the worst fade/gradient finish I have ever seen.



That's maybe your opinion. I personally think it's stunning.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

possumkiller said:


> Painted headstocks look terrible on Fender style guitars.



It's a guitar-by-guitar basis. I dig the Brad Gillis Strat look tbh.


----------



## TomParenteau

I love a matching headstock face on any guitar; I'm a total sucker for it. Black headstock on a bolt-on makes me think "mass produced." A natural maple headstock looks correct on Fender-type guitars, just as a black headstock face looks correct on Gibson-type guitars. I hate silver cars, but it looks correct on a Mercedes-Benz. We are accustomed to these traditional color schemes.


----------



## cip 123

possumkiller said:


> Painted headstocks look terrible on Fender style guitars.




Depends on the colour for me, this one's pretty slick


----------



## Mathemagician

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's a guitar-by-guitar basis. I dig the Brad Gillis Strat look tbh.



is that a floyd the size of a typical fender trem? Noice.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mathemagician said:


> is that a floyd the size of a typical fender trem? Noice.



It's the original Floyd Rose. The first design they put on the market. Had no fine tuners. For some reason, Brad's a huge fan of them and uses them with locking nuts, even though that's a VERY painful combination.  That Fernandes he's using was introduced several years after they made the fine tuner version.

https://floydrose.com/products/frtnft?variant=29837633106


----------



## Mathemagician

Oh ouch I misinterpreted the hex screws for fine tuners. Seems like it would work great with a roller nut and locking tuners though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mathemagician said:


> Oh ouch I misinterpreted the hex screws for fine tuners. Seems like it would work great with a roller nut and locking tuners though.


Guthrie does it with his sig model, but uses a lubricated bone nut. Same with Pete Thorn, but uses a new design by Wilkinson. 

https://www.gearnews.com/pete-thorn-previews-new-wilkinson-locking-trem-system-on-youtube/


----------



## Mathemagician

You are a wealth of two point trem knowledge today. Thanks, learned something new.


----------



## dav43

THE SCHECTER Nick johnston page has been updaed!!!
https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/artist-models?artist=Nick Johnston - Independent


----------



## Zado

*Electronics*
Controls
Volume/Tone (Push-Pull)/5-Way Switch
Bridge Pickup
Schecter Diamond '78
Middle Pickup
Schecter Diamond Nick Johnston Single Coil
Neck Pickup
Schecter Diamond Nick Johnston Single Coil



Schecter Diamond 78 sounds very promising


----------



## Albake21

$800 is in the price range of either being a steal or lack quality. I'm really hoping a shop near me get's one of these in stock so I can try it out. I absolutely loved Nick's signature, but the only thing holding me back before was the lack of a humbucker.


----------



## Zado

Albake21 said:


> $800 is in the price range of either being a steal or lack quality. I'm really hoping a shop near me get's one of these in stock so I can try it out. I absolutely loved Nick's signature, but the only thing holding me back before was the lack of a humbucker.


If they are anything like the import NJs I've played, than these are far from being garbage. Liked more than many AM.STDs.


----------



## Cheap

Oh mama dangerously close to pulling the trigger on another USA Johnston sig. The atomic green one has been the one that got away for far too long and I can't keep replacing the spot with guitars that don't have that chocolatey neck..

Unrelated: anyone wanna buy some of my gear? Haha


----------



## Zado

Cheap said:


> Oh mama dangerously close to pulling the trigger on another USA Johnston sig. The atomic green one has been the one that got away for far too long and I can't keep replacing the spot with guitars that don't have that chocolatey neck..
> 
> Unrelated: anyone wanna buy some of my gear? Haha


You need the orange.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Cheap

Zado said:


> You need the orange.


Don't tempt me you devil! 

Do we know if it's possible to order one of the non-nitro ones with the sub atomic pickup set. Loved the atomics but I have a feeling I'll love the lower output set even more!


----------



## Zado

Cheap said:


> Don't tempt me you devil!
> 
> Do we know if it's possible to order one of the non-nitro ones with the sub atomic pickup set. Loved the atomics but I have a feeling I'll love the lower output set even more!


I guess there are no problems with that, just mail them or ask thru a dealer


----------



## dshea19

I really want a Sunset Valley with a gotoh 510 style trem.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Do we have any clue how the NJ guitars are routed? Can you fit a neck bucker in there?


----------



## Cheap

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Do we have any clue how the NJ guitars are routed? Can you fit a neck bucker in there?


Mine was HSH and I was able to convince them to send me a pickguard for it. Not sure if they've changed the routing but I think it'd be easy enough to confirm with them directly. If I find out about the subatomics I'll ask about the route too and report back


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Cheap said:


> Mine was HSH and I was able to convince them to send me a pickguard for it. Not sure if they've changed the routing but I think it'd be easy enough to confirm with them directly. If I find out about the subatomics I'll ask about the route too and report back



I'm not sure if I'd go the NJ route since I want a Floyd... But shit, it looks killer. If it can be H-S-H then it's def something to consider.


----------



## StevenC

Probably any Schecter strat from the 90s on will be either HSH routed or swimming pool. I think HSH is the standard route for them, but I can't remember. Haven't seen underneath any that weren't, but older ones it's hard to say anything for certain.


----------



## Zado

IMHO a 2point tremolo is better than any recessed FR if your not into crazy tremolo use.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> IMHO a 2point tremolo is better than any recessed FR if your not into crazy tremolo use.



The thing is I love crazy tremolo use.  Divebombs, pull ups, flutters, harmonics. I'm fucking gaudy with a Floyd. 

Plus I love the feel of a Floyd.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The thing is I love crazy tremolo use.  Divebombs, pull ups, flutters, harmonics. I'm fucking gaudy with a Floyd.
> 
> Plus I love the feel of a Floyd.


Eh, I guess a recessed FR can't be avoided then, but IMHO it kills the guitar tone


----------



## spudmunkey

Zado said:


> IMHO a 2point tremolo is better than any recessed FR if your not into crazy tremolo use.



...isnt a Floyd a 2-point trem?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

spudmunkey said:


> ...isnt a Floyd a 2-point trem?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

spudmunkey said:


> ...isnt a Floyd a 2-point trem?


----------



## Tuned

I do love Floyds as well. I let myself pass on so many guitars because they didn't have a floyd, it's a shame so many otherwise attractive sevens haven't one.
the EBMM Modern Trem was the main reason to sell my JP7. The Sterling by EBMM JP100's one I tried in a shop was even worse [to me].


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Tuned said:


> I do love Floyds as well. I let myself pass on so many guitars because they didn't have a floyd, it's a shame so many sevens haven't one
> the EBMM Modern Trem was the main reason to sell my JP7.



I would have expected the EBMM trem to be solid like the PRS one. I loved the PRS SE trem I had, but it still didn't have the range of a Floyd.


----------



## Tuned

I cannot see how a trem with the same contact spot may transmit more vibration than another tremolo with the same contact spot. 2 studs on a 2-point trem or 2 studs on a floyd rose,and we're literally speaking about a spot, as they are round not flat.
I can't take 'more wood cut out under the floyd' that seriously as an argument, as your typical strat with a pickguard will have more body routing than a back-routed superstrat,and then you have back-routed superstrats with a single HB and just one knob for even less routing, and all those les pauls and EBMMs with cheese holes drilled in their bodies, and then flying Vs with comparatively small amount of wood as it goes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Tuned said:


> I cannot see how a trem with the same contact spot may transmit more vibration than another tremolo with the same contact spot. 2 studs on a 2-point trem or 2 studs on a floyd rose,and we're literally speaking about a spot, as they are round not flat.
> I can't take 'more wood cut out under the floyd' that seriously as an argument, as your typical strat with a pickguard will have more body routing than a back-routed superstrat,and then you have back-routed superstrats with a single HB and just one knob for even less routing, and all those les pauls and EBMMs with cheese holes drilled in their bodies, and then flying Vs with comparatively small amount of wood as it goes.



I wish more people would admit they just don't wanna set up a Floyd Rose. 

Shit that's one reason I'd love a top-mounted Floyd.


----------



## cardinal

Top-mounted Floyds 4 Life


----------



## trem licking

The cool thing about Floyds is that you can use them subtly too with great effect  superior trem won't stop can't stop


----------



## asopala

trem licking said:


> The cool thing about Floyds is that you can use them subtly too with great effect  superior trem won't stop can't stop



Floyds: the possibilities are limited to one's imagination. The limiting factor? Imagination.

Makes it real fun to mess around with stuff like flamenco or indian melodies that have those quarter-tone embellishments, though. Goddamn difficult to nail, though.


----------



## Zado




----------



## MaxOfMetal

I didn't know Schecter was releasing a series of Kiesel collaboration models. How gauche.


----------



## Viginez

horrible, those 50/50 designs


----------



## Randy

I'll give them an A for effort. None of them are my kinda thing but they're not aqua burst, etc. The stained racing stripe thing is an especially odd choice.


----------



## Seabeast2000

These are customer requests aren't they?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The906 said:


> These are customer requests aren't they?



I'm betting NAMM builds. Something to show off and sell at trade shows.



Randy said:


> I'll give them an A for effort. None of them are my kinda thing but they're not aqua burst, etc. The stained racing stripe thing is an especially odd choice.



Probably a build for DJ Ashba.

So I agree. Very odd.


----------



## Zado

It's their take on this


----------



## cip 123

I enjoy seeing the custom stuff. Like them or not I guess its an advertisement for "we will do literally anything you want"

Weed guitar? You got it. You want every part made out of a different wood? We did that last month. You want us to build a Kiesel? Say no more.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cip 123 said:


> You want us to build a Kiesel? Say no more.



They'll even throw in a free on-phone meltdown and bitch about you on their facebook page.


----------



## cip 123

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They'll even throw in a free on-phone meltdown and bitch about you on their facebook page.


Boy schecter really do go the extra mile to make you feel special!


----------



## exo

cardinal said:


> Top-mounted Floyds 4 Life



No entirely wrong. The only reason I’d buy one of those Jackson Mick Thompson sigs is that it has all the comfy under hand feel of an FR, and NONE of the usual “trem” quibbles.

Begs the question of “is it possible to order a Shecter CS Guitar with a Floyd trem where the back routing automatically blocks it”....


TL;DR....If i order a non FF custom guitar, I want it to have an UTTERLY USELESS FR trem bridge for comfort and stability......


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

exo said:


> Begs the question of “is it possible to order a Shecter CS Guitar with a Floyd trem where the back routing automatically blocks it”....
> 
> 
> TL;DR....If i order a non FF custom guitar, I want it to have an UTTERLY USELESS FR trem bridge for comfort and stability......



Jackson did that with the NAMM special Mick Thomson sig model. They had to jerry-rig some weird shit IIRC.


----------



## bassplayer8

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They'll even throw in a free on-phone meltdown and bitch about you on their facebook page.



Was this real? I've heard Jeff Kiesel had a strong personality but damn lmao


----------



## cip 123

exo said:


> No entirely wrong. The only reason I’d buy one of those Jackson Mick Thompson sigs is that it has all the comfy under hand feel of an FR, and NONE of the usual “trem” quibbles.
> 
> Begs the question of “is it possible to order a Shecter CS Guitar with a Floyd trem where the back routing automatically blocks it”....
> 
> 
> TL;DR....If i order a non FF custom guitar, I want it to have an UTTERLY USELESS FR trem bridge for comfort and stability......


As far as I know schecter will actually do anything if you pay them, you'd be in masterworks territory and you'd be better off just buying a mick Thomson sig but I'd be interested to see if they said no. 

If you had a spare ibanez edge FX handy I wonder if they'd be opposed to using it.


----------



## Zado

https://www.instagram.com/p/B6j44FeHCNY/?igshid=r4qyzcyk3tkg


----------



## Church2224

Just got some USA Custom Shop quotes back from my good friend Michael at Schecter...

Looks like 2020 is going to be a good year for some USA Schecters. I am going to be working with them on some USA Sunset 24 6 and 7 strings in HSH, satin finish bodies and solid colored finishes. Also a couple of PTs and HSH versions of my beloved green twins...






Hopefully I get to get them by the end of the year as in the beginning of 2021 I got some Army stuff to do for about 8 months....


----------



## Zado

I was hoping to see some USA flying and Tempest tho


----------



## Zado

Active pickups or Fishmans, very pointy and slim shape, recessed FR, likely carved top with full colored finish. It has all the features for not being on my purchase list. I bet many will like this tho, the Trad headstock makes everything sexy


----------



## Albake21

Schecter you have my interest... although why do I have a feeling the front is going to be a Kiesel turd top disaster?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think I see Indonesia on the tag. So whatever it is, hopefully it's sub-$1000.


----------



## Zado

Albake21 said:


> Schecter you have my interest... although why do I have a feeling the front is going to be a Kiesel turd top disaster?


I still have hopes. Also, as long as they have to reveal these yet, I kinda feel safe


----------



## Zado

Also, looking at the symbol in the headstock back I'd say it's gonna be a signature of some sort.....Any ideas? Who's playing strats nowadays?


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> Also, looking at the symbol in the headstock back I'd say it's gonna be a signature of some sort.....Any ideas? Who's playing strats nowadays?


If you're referring to the Trad style strats those are all NJ's aren't they?


----------



## Isolationist

Looks like you can now view the fronts of the guitars posted last page.

Honestly conflicted on how I feel about these models. On one hand, they aren't burl. On the other hand, the GT stripes give me severe diarrhea.

https://www.zzounds.com/item--SCEBANSHEEGT


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Yikes those are ugly.


----------



## Albake21

I can't tell if I love it or hate it. Why does Schecter always come so close to making an amazing guitar but then a small decision ruins it. All they had to do was either get rid of the inlays or that stupid racing stripe.


----------



## cip 123

I dunno about you guys but I'm always thinking I need to play faster, now I can with these stripes!

Also on the subject of those EMG's I think that's honestly the only reason they're staying relevant. Lots of companies switching to fishman, and the fact that EMG's can be found on guitars at a few hundred bucks the Manufacturer price must be pretty low at this point. "We've already lowered the price and companies still aren't buying...Give them new colours"

Maybe just me, don't get me wrong I don't think EMG will disappear but they're becoming more and more like Dimarzio. Not much changes each year, and there's nothing really new and exciting enough to keep them at the forefront of the market.


----------



## possumkiller

That would be awesome as fuck but some moron decided they should have huge straightass racing stripes right down the middle of a figured top.


----------



## Isolationist

Albake21 said:


> I can't tell if I love it or hate it. Why does Schecter always come so close to making an amazing guitar but then a small decision ruins it. All they had to do was either get rid of the inlays or that stupid racing stripe.



It's baffling how they always come so close, but then make an odd design choice that just throws off the vibe of the guitar entirely. This model is a perfect example of that. 

There must have been a flu outbreak over at Schecter when this was imagined because you can only make these kinds of inconsistencies on cough syrup.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

possumkiller said:


> That would be awesome as fuck but some moron decided they should have huge gayass racing stripes right down the middle of a figured top.



Could you please cool it with using "gay" in a negative connotation? 

You've done it a couple times and it's getting a little old. 

Thank you.


----------



## Zado

cip 123 said:


> If you're referring to the Trad style strats those are all NJ's aren't they?


Mmm dunno,the finishes are not very NJ-ish.

About these Banshee ft, I like the stripes, it's the rest of the guitar that doesn't suit me


----------



## cardinal

Those Banshee GTs are terrible!!! Flame maple with racing stripes?

Clearly it should have been burl burst under the racing stripes. Not to worry folks. I'm sure it'll be corrected soon.


----------



## possumkiller

MaxOfMetal said:


> Could you please cool it with using "gay" in a negative connotation?
> 
> You've done it a couple times and it's getting a little old.
> 
> Thank you.


Cooled. I don't want to make anyone feel uncomfortable.

You're welcome.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

possumkiller said:


> Cooled. I don't want to make anyone feel uncomfortable.
> 
> You're welcome.



Appreciated.


----------



## Zado

cardinal said:


> Those Banshee GTs are terrible!!! Flame maple with racing stripes?
> 
> Clearly it should have been burl burst under the racing stripes. Not to worry folks. I'm sure it'll be corrected soon.


With solid finish I could dig em for some reason honestly. Not like a stripes Traditional, but still.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zado said:


> With solid finish I could dig em for some reason honestly. Not like a stripes Traditional, but still.



I agree.

Solid finishes would just remind me of the old Fender "competition stripes".


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay even I think that's too fucking far.  Combine the racing stripes AND ugly numeral inlays.

Could have had a serious winner on their hands if they stuck with offset dots and no racing stripes. EDIT: Wait shit it's an archtop.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980

I think Schecter is honestly going to disappoint me for 2020. I am still holding onto the belief that they could come out with somethin great, but it doesn't seem so.

Plus the racing stripe on these are fuckin terrible. Who is making the designs for these guitars and think that this is what people want?



Albake21 said:


> Why does Schecter always come so close to making an amazing guitar but then a small decision ruins it



The Silver Mountain stuff looked cool, but the Thin C neck instead of the ultra thin c is just a dumb decision


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> With solid finish I could dig em for some reason honestly. Not like a stripes Traditional, but still.


It's like the old abalone debate, they'd spec out a great guitar annnnnnnd cover it in abalone. Or that first SLS release "Oh these look grea...skull inlay"

They're really food at shooting themselves in the foot.


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> Mmm dunno,the finishes are not very NJ-ish.
> 
> About these Banshee ft, I like the stripes, it's the rest of the guitar that doesn't suit me


I think they are dude, the NJ's are pink white and green I think the greens are the dark in this pic, also on the instagram post Nick is tagged in that pic


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Remember the Blackjack ATX? Those were pretty nice. I didn't mind the lightning bolt.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980

Who else thinks a KM MK-III with a floyd would look like a pretty killer guitar?


----------



## cip 123

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> Who else thinks a KM MK-III with a floyd would look like a pretty killer guitar?


Not sure if it'd be too thin for a decent sized block, or too contoured on the rear to cause issues with any block poking out. 

But there are a couple KM1's with floyds kicking about though. Super rare though, just prototypes.


----------



## Zado

Super thin neck = out of my way.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Seirously, that guitar would be killer without the racing stripe and inlays.


----------



## Zado

Honestly I don't hate this. There are guitars in their lineup I dislike much more, and I'd still get one of these in place of many models from other brands (or the whole Chapman lineup ). It's just a pain cause it's a step from being a delicious looking thing.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Seirously, that guitar would be killer without the racing stripe and inlays.





throw in some black chrome fishmans aswell.



cip 123 said:


> Not sure if it'd be too thin for a decent sized block, or too contoured on the rear to cause issues with any block poking out.
> 
> But there are a couple KM1's with floyds kicking about though. Super rare though, just prototypes.



Yeah I have seen em, but they don't interest me as much


----------



## Seabeast2000

I'm ok with that stripe combo.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zado said:


> Honestly I don't hate this. There are guitars in their lineup I dislike much more, and I'd still get one of these in place of many models from other brands (or the whole Chapman lineup ). It's just a pain cause it's a step from being a delicious looking thing.



I can't figure out what's worse, the stripes themselves or how they don't terminate at the edge.


----------



## Zado

I like this better than stripes that have no finish line on sharp edged guitars honestly, gives me the idea of "unfinished". Quite the opposite on Strato styled guitars, like the Charvels I posted 2 pages ago.

But is it so hard to design something like this?


----------



## Mathemagician

I don’t hate these models. The red and purple look good to me.


----------



## Church2224

I like them and can deal with the stripe. They remind me of an import version of the USA Sunset 24...

Now I need to see if they will do an NTB version of the Sunset 24....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Honestly, get rid of the racing stripe and archtop, install a black pickguard, and it would look fantastic.


----------



## xzacx

I love the purple EMGs. That’s one more nice thing than I usually have to say about Schecter designs.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

xzacx said:


> I love the purple EMGs. That’s one more nice thing than I usually have to say about Schecter designs.



I too appreciate how "all in" they go.

They are the "Awful Taste, Great Execution" brand.


----------



## xzacx

MaxOfMetal said:


> I too appreciate how "all in" they go.
> 
> They are the "Awful Taste, Great Execution" brand.


So well put. I like very little of it but I do appreciate that aspect.


----------



## Zado

The red and the blue one are growing on me. And I'm very thankful they didn't go full throttle with the "look I'm so metal, I play br000tal in my bedroom" thing.

That said, I fine em a lil too expensive.


----------



## Hollowway

MaxOfMetal said:


> I can't figure out what's worse, the stripes themselves or how they don't terminate at the edge.



They're not stripes, just a big-ass Roman numeral II. This is the year Schecter goes all in on the Roman numeral thing.


----------



## dirtool

Adidas top, no thanks.


----------



## MrWulf

I did a double-take on 81/60 combo as if we were suddenly reset back to like 10 years ago when EMG was everywhere lmao


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MrWulf said:


> I did a double take on 81/60 combo as if we were suddenly reset back to likr 10 years ago when EMG was everywhere lmao



I'm noticing some companies going back to EMG. Which is good because everyone was sticking Fluence Moderns in everything, and I just can't stand them. 

EDIT: Take it back, had ONE guitar I loved them in. That's it.


----------



## MrWulf

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm noticing some companies going back to EMG. Which is good because everyone was sticking Fluence Moderns in everything, and I just can't stand them.
> 
> EDIT: Take it back, had ONE guitar I loved them in. That's it.



I'm a Seymour Duncan guy now but EMG will always have a soft spot for me because I started on those, and they are quality pickups despite all the kids going BUT THEY AREN'T DYNAMICS ENOUGH. Of course, these are the same people that put like 10 compressors and EQ in the passive DIs because of reasons. Fishman Fluence is sorta in the same position right now where they have practically flooded the market and despite the improved technologies people are turning against them because surprise, is everywhere.


----------



## zenonshandro

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm noticing some companies going back to EMG. Which is good because everyone was sticking Fluence Moderns in everything, and I just can't stand them.
> 
> EDIT: Take it back, had ONE guitar I loved them in. That's it.



Have not played Fishmans yet but from everything i've heard online, I'm generally not liking the tones I hear. Seems In my paradigm, the perception of EMGs is settling down and they're taking their place as a pillar in the market because they've been through the hyped phase and the hated phase. Fishman's are striking me as more "sterile", a slur lobbed at EMG for years. 

Still absolutey hating those racing stripes however, like all y'all, saluting how effortlessly they carry you across the finish line in the Douchebag 500.

Schecter has only been teasing me the way you guys describe for 21 years, since I got my first 7 from them in '99.


----------



## Seabeast2000

MrWulf said:


> I'm a Seymour Duncan guy now but EMG will always have a soft spot for me because I started on those, and they are quality pickups despite all the kids going BUT THEY AREN'T DYNAMICS ENOUGH. Of course, these are the same people that put like 10 compressors and EQ in the passive DIs because of reasons. Fishman Fluence is sorta in the same position right now where they have practically flooded the market and despite the improved technologies people are turning against them because surprise, is everywhere.



This is kind of like churning through gear in general IMO. I play the same amp for months straight, take a break, go back to it, love it again. lol.


----------



## cip 123

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm noticing some companies going back to EMG. Which is good because everyone was sticking Fluence Moderns in everything, and I just can't stand them.
> 
> EDIT: Take it back, had ONE guitar I loved them in. That's it.


At this point I'd rather have stock pickups, or their USA pups.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cip 123 said:


> At this point I'd rather have stock pickups, or their USA pups.



Not a fan of the Fluences anymore? I remember you liking them a lot. Oversaturation can be a bitch.


----------



## Zado

cip 123 said:


> At this point I'd rather have stock pickups, or their USA pups.


That's my complain, I'd have loved a Sunset Strip/ Pasadena combo in those GT. But I'm fine with Emgs, the only reason why I don't have them installed is that I need to have a one-for-all guitar and there are better choices for blues to heavy metal in an HSS strat. But the other guy in my band plays a LP with them and they sound great, you just don't happen to see the djent guy of the month with them, otherwise they'd be way more popular.


----------



## cip 123

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Not a fan of the Fluences anymore? I remember you liking them a lot. Oversaturation can be a bitch.


Nah just in place of of EMGs  Their old Banshee was the same price as this new one with USA pups and they were pretty killer

for anything extended range Fishmans are my go to, I haven't ever had better tone. 



Zado said:


> That's my complain, I'd have loved a Sunset Strip/ Pasadena combo in those GT. But I'm fine with Emgs, the only reason why I don't have them installed is that I need to have a one-for-all guitar and there are better choices for blues to heavy metal in an HSS strat. But the other guy in my band plays a LP with them and they sound great, you just don't happen to see the djent guy of the month with them, otherwise they'd be way more popular.


Yea if they just loaded up a few lines with USA pups (I know its a lot of work) I think people would really enjoy them


----------



## Zado




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Thats why I think making these flat-top with a pickguard would look SO much better.


----------



## toner

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm noticing some companies going back to EMG. Which is good because everyone was sticking Fluence Moderns in everything, and I just can't stand them.
> 
> EDIT: Take it back, had ONE guitar I loved them in. That's it.



They all have their place. Whenever something NEW comes out everyone wants it to sell guitars until the honeymoon wears off.


----------



## Zado

I don't hate them tho. Wouldn't buy one maybe, but we'll atm I have no reason to buy any guitar which is not a vintage Flying V, Strat or a RR Custom


----------



## lewis

how come EMG are supplying EMGs in colours for Schecter, that you can't buy?
Purple? blue?


----------



## manu80

I like it
At least no effin burl here


----------



## MaxOfMetal

lewis said:


> how come EMG are supplying EMGs in colours for Schecter, that you can't buy?
> Purple? blue?



Because Schecter purchased a ton of them and that was worth them doing other colors vs. throwing them at retail and hoping they sell.


----------



## Zado

manu80 said:


> I like it
> At least no effin burl here


You wait for the limited Banshee Special GT with burled stripes and burled Emgs and burled bridge and burled knobs and burled Roman numbers and burled ESP logo.


----------



## lewis

MaxOfMetal said:


> Because Schecter purchased a ton of them and that was worth them doing other colors vs. throwing them at retail and hoping they sell.


the fact that every other pickup company offers plenty of colours and options for their customers surely debunks them (EMG) having that mentality?Surely they are not that stupid?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

lewis said:


> the fact that every other pickup company offers plenty of colours and options for their customers surely debunks them (EMG) having that mentality?Surely they are not that stupid?



They don't just use commercially available bobbins either.

Not having a given color hasn't hampered their business to this point, so I don't see why they would be in dire need to start making whatever color you deem necessary. 

They offer 10 options for now in the most common colors (plus red because of the KKD set). I don't think that's too limiting. 

You could always paint them whatever color you want.


----------



## Albake21

As much as I hate the stripes, I'm starting to like these more and more I see them. I actually even like the roman numeral inlays. The body and headstock are damn near perfect in my eyes and the purple looks really badass. Depending on price, I might actually consider one of those new banshees. Considering the Reaper series was under $1000, I'd expect these to be around that, maybe slightly more.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Albake21 said:


> As much as I hate the stripes, I'm starting to like these more and more I see them. I actually even like the roman numeral inlays. The body and headstock are damn near perfect in my eyes and the purple looks really badass. Depending on price, I might actually consider one of those new banshees. Considering the Reaper series was under $1000, I'd expect these to be around that, maybe slightly more.



ZZounds said $999.


----------



## Albake21

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ZZounds said $999.


SOLD! For that price the purple Banshee is my number one purchase from NAMM so far.

EDIT: I just noticed it's a Floyd Rose special but with upgraded SS parts. Hmm... I'm slightly skeptical. Could always drop in a Floyd 1000 in the future.


----------



## Zado

Albake21 said:


> EDIT: I just noticed it's a Floyd Rose special but with upgraded SS parts. Hmm... I'm slightly skeptical. Could always drop in a Floyd 1000 in the future.


If it's the FRS Hotrod the SVSS has it keeps the guitar in tune no problem


----------



## manu80

Zado said:


> You wait for the limited Banshee Special GT with burled stripes and burled Emgs and burled bridge and burled knobs and burled Roman numbers and burled ESP logo.



how did you know ?????


----------



## Zado

manu80 said:


> how did you know ?????


I've got powers




Schecter Guitars



Any guesses on what guitar we will launch tomorrow? #schecter #schecterlife #guitar #new #2020 #whatisit #emarosa @_kmurphy_








Who's the guy?


----------



## Lemonbaby

possumkiller said:


> Painted headstocks look terrible on Fender style guitars.


That's just our opinion. And you're wrong... 

But parallel headstocks are crap anyway.


----------



## Xaios

The stripes, I could deal with.

What I can't abide is the roman numeral inlays in "ye olde font" or whatever they call that typeface on the fretboard.


----------



## MrWulf

GIMME MY KM7 HYBRID


----------



## Zado

Xaios said:


> The stripes, I could deal with.
> 
> What I can't abide is the roman numeral inlays in "ye olde font" or whatever they call that typeface on the fretboard.


That's the issue, I dig Roman numbers afterall, but a different font, more simple, would have fitted better for a race styled guitar


----------



## dshea19

A little surprised Schecter hasn't brought out a competitor to the Ibanez AZ series. Charvel seems like the only one to take that on.


----------



## Zado

dshea19 said:


> A little surprised Schecter hasn't brought out a competitor to the Ibanez AZ series. Charvel seems like the only one to take that on.



Shut up SHUT FRIGGIN UP!!!!!


----------



## zenonshandro

Zado said:


> That's the issue, I dig Roman numbers afterall, but a different font, more simple, would have fitted better for a race styled guitar



Yeah, seems like an either/or. I could dig the inlays if they were centred (like apocalypse red reign) , without the stripes. This series is a lot of visual stimuli to take in.


----------



## sleewell

this one looks SWEET!!!!

*Schecter 1462 C-7 Multiscale*

*



*


----------



## xzacx

sleewell said:


> this one looks SWEET!!!!
> 
> *Schecter 1462 C-7 Multiscale*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Those inlays make it look like it's ready for some microtonal numetal.


----------



## Zado




----------



## manu80

beat me to it


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Who is this


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Apparently it's not his. It's just a new line of Corsairs being release.

The dude is someone from Emarosa?


----------



## nsimonsen

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Apparently it's not his. It's just a new line of Corsairs being release.
> 
> The dude is someone from Emarosa?



He's the vocalist, so I highly doubt it's his model.
However, it looks like they're going to launch the model to time with the release of the new Emarosa video for promotion.


----------



## Zado

No idea what this emarosa is, but if it's a band I'm pretty sure I wouldn't like it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

nsimonsen said:


> He's the vocalist, so I highly doubt it's his model.
> However, it looks like they're going to launch the model to time with the release of the new Emarosa video for promotion.



Yeah, it's not a sig model is what I was trying to say. It's just a new line of Corsairs it seems.


----------



## mlp187

Zado said:


> No idea what this emarosa is, but if it's a band I'm pretty sure I wouldn't like it.


Lol! I have one of their EPs from something like 2009. I remember them being emo, and really liking it at the time. Who knows what they sound like now... Based on the guys face he's making I bet they are still emo but more constipated.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Isolationist

Zado said:


>



There we go, that’s the good shit.


----------



## Zado

Mmm dunno, the body is a lil too small maybe?


----------



## eaeolian

Jeez. Make a 7 string of that and I'd actually buy one!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

That is a great headstock.


----------



## Zado

I have pity of myself, but I cant hate this


----------



## Viginez

some block inlays would be better suited for the stripes


----------



## Hollowway

Zado said:


> No idea what this emarosa is, but if it's a band I'm pretty sure I wouldn't like it.


She’s the one from The Apprentice


----------



## xwmucradiox

That new Ultra is going to have brutal neck dive. The original shape is way more elegant.


----------



## Zado

Hollowway said:


> She’s the one from The Apprentice


The what?


----------



## Spicypickles

Zado said:


> I have pity of myself, but I cant hate this



I got u fam, I’ll hate it for you.


----------



## Hollowway

Zado said:


> The what?


Oh, sorry - her name is Omarosa, and she was on this TV show called The Apprentice that had Trump on it before he became president (and hired Omarosa. And then she quit and... well, you know how our country is now. )


----------



## Zado

Spicypickles said:


> I got u fam, I’ll hate it for you.


Please do. 


Hollowway said:


> Oh, sorry - her name is Omarosa, and she was on this TV show called The Apprentice that had Trump on it before he became president (and hired Omarosa. And then she quit and... well, you know how our country is now. )


had no idea really


----------



## Mattykoda

Damn 2k for the km hybrid 7 per schecters website. I really hope that’s msrp but it’s hard to tell.


----------



## Albake21

Mattykoda said:


> Damn 2k for the km hybrid 7 per schecters website. I really hope that’s msrp but it’s hard to tell.


I'm pretty sure that's MSRP because the new Banshee GTs are listed at $1429 on Schecter's site but are listed at $999 on Zzounds. Damn though, I might actually buy a 6 string version of either of these colors. They both look awesome!

EDIT: Just noticed the white one has the real prices. $1349 for the 6 string and $1399 for the 7 string. That's actually priced very well for being Korean made. Damn this NAMM is really making my wallet scared.


----------



## Zado

Mattykoda said:


> Damn 2k for the km hybrid 7 per schecters website. I really hope that’s msrp but it’s hard to tell.


Mrsp as usual, subtract a good 35% to that


----------



## Zado

I know noone cares about the guy but he's getting his signature revamped






If it doesn't get raped by some inlay it could fit nicely some Judas Priest cover band


----------



## Seabeast2000

Zado said:


> Please do.
> had no idea really



Any idea the price diff here? I couldn't make the 7s or 6s line up but you get it. Both MIK per site.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Doesn't that seem kind of high?


----------



## Albake21

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Doesn't that seem kind of high?


With those specs, $1350/$1400 for Korean made is actually pretty nice.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Albake21 said:


> With those specs, $1350/$1400 for Korean made is actually pretty nice.




I legit haven't bought a single guitar in like a year and a half. This pricing is is odd to me now


----------



## Vegetta

Hybrid neck is only 3 piece and has a finished back 
Plus no hipshot tuners.

It is a bit cheaper than the artist tho


----------



## Quiet Coil

The906 said:


> Any idea the price diff here? I couldn't make the 7s or 6s line up but you get it. Both MIK per site.
> 
> View attachment 76163


It’s a misprint - List still matches MSRP for the 7. So ~1399.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> I legit haven't bought a single guitar in like a year and a half. This pricing is is odd to me now



MiK pricing is high now. The full featured KM7MK3 was like $1800.


----------



## Zado

Still high hopes for these. They have classic tremolo, and the dark neck suggest they are not NJ's. But they might be signatutes


----------



## dav43

Zado said:


> Still high hopes for these. They have classic tremolo, and the dark neck suggest they are not NJ's. But they might be signatutes



These are the new NJ... On the instagram there is a colored picture....


----------



## dav43

https://www.instagram.com/schecterguitarsofficial/


----------



## dav43

I really love the atomic frost one !!


----------



## Zado

dav43 said:


> These are the new NJ... On the instagram there is a colored picture....


Awww so it's a white and black pic


----------



## Church2224

The906 said:


> Any idea the price diff here? I couldn't make the 7s or 6s line up but you get it. Both MIK per site.
> 
> View attachment 76163




That seems a little high for the 7 as you can get the USA Version for not much more...

the $3899 for the White USA model is the MSRP on that one, so $2600 to $2800 for the USA one. For that few hundred more I'd get the USA 7...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Are those redesigned Merrow pickups, or did they just ditch the screws for all slugs?


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> Still high hopes for these. They have classic tremolo, and the dark neck suggest they are not NJ's. But they might be signatutes


Those are nicks man, he's tagged in the picture


----------



## Zado

cip 123 said:


> Those are nicks man, he's tagged in the picture


My 2020 has just started and it suck already so bad


----------



## Mathemagician

Zado said:


> I know noone cares about the guy but he's getting his signature revamped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it doesn't get raped by some inlay it could fit nicely some Judas Priest cover band



Hey I care. BVB is catchy AF and those two guys can shred. 

But I also don’t play explorers. So I just enjoy from a safe distance. Because I don’t want to get explorer on me. Ew.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Mathemagician said:


> Hey I care. BVB is catchy AF and those two guys can shred.
> 
> But I also don’t play explorers. So I just enjoy from a safe distance. Because I don’t want to get explorer on me. Ew.


they smell like onions, all day.


----------



## Zado

Mathemagician said:


> Hey I care. BVB is catchy AF and those two guys can shred.
> 
> But I also don’t play explorers. So I just enjoy from a safe distance. Because I don’t want to get explorer on me. Ew.



I don't mind them, listened to a couple of songs some years ago and found them cheesy and predictable, but they have tons of fans, and while I'm clearly not one of them, I think in a world literally filled with mediocre pop acts where playing instruments is something that can be forgotten no probs they can work as solid anchor for Music and for many kids who may find a reason for playing. I wish all crap music was like them.

Also, I don't find BVB being any more boring or useless than many djent bands tbh.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So uh

The classic Banshee is coming back as a P bass.


----------



## Mathemagician

LOVE THAT FINISH.


----------



## Zado




----------



## xwmucradiox

Ew its short scale


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

...Yeah I don't like it. 

The OG banshee died for this.


----------



## Zado

I dig it, looks peculiar and the color choice are nice.

And no, the Banshee won't stay forever in the grave. Mark my words.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's the headstock. It looks HUGE compared to the short neck and the body. And the pickguard needs to be bigger. It just looks weird.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Are those redesigned Merrow pickups, or did they just ditch the screws for all slugs?



Someone asked this before and I replied with a recent video of Keith talking about it. It's a 'cheaper' version with only 1 voicing.

EDIT:
Here: ....forward to 11:35 if u're not patient, basically 1 voicing but with push-pull boost.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well then that explains the lower price. TBH I gotta try those.


----------



## Quiet Coil

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well then that explains the lower price. TBH I gotta try those.



$10 says they won’t be sold separately (not any time soon anyway).

EDIT: Unless it says so in the above video (which I have yet to watch - DOH!).


----------



## Shask

I dont know if I am late to the party, but just saw the Silver Mountain and Banshee GT series.

I really like the look of the Banshee GT, but it is MII for that cost? Also, what is an ultra thin U neck? Doesnt sound like something I would like. The previous models had the ultra thin C neck.

The Silver Mountain pretty much has all the same specs of the other series like Hellraiser, so I think it looks pretty cool. 

Pics to make this post noticeable


----------



## Zado

Shask said:


> I dont know if I am late to the party, but just saw the Silver Mountain and Banshee GT series.
> 
> I really like the look of the Banshee GT, but it is MII for that cost? Also, what is an ultra thin U neck? Doesnt sound like something I would like. The previous models had the ultra thin C neck.
> 
> The Silver Mountain pretty much has all the same specs of the other series like Hellraiser, so I think it looks pretty cool.
> 
> Pics to make this post noticeable


Yep the GT is gonna be Indo. Very curious to try them, the blue one is thrilling me. Not as much as LTD M-1 1987 but quite a lot still.


----------



## cip 123

Miles from Interloper got a sig, he also played for Rings of Saturn, crazy good player


----------



## yan12

I like it...


----------



## Zado

That's gonna bring a full load of shitstorm over ESP players


----------



## Albake21

That's absolutely beautiful! The dude deserves it too. Damn this NAMM might be pretty rough on my wallet.


----------



## Mathemagician

Thank god im broke for other more responsible reasons. Whew.


----------



## Zado

https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/miles-dimitri-baker-svss-detail

Still not enought to prevail over the LTD M1-1987, but a nice model nontheless. Also the guy sure can shred, though it's not my kind of shredding honestly.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Zado said:


> That's gonna bring a full load of shitstorm over ESP players



They certainly seem to be Wade-ing into trouble.... 

(Sorry, I could not resist)


----------



## Spicypickles

Shame it’s neck through, much prefer bolton. Still, if there is a 7 string variant I will make that happen in 2020. The odds of that happening are very slim though. Love the guitar otherwise, and highly support the dude, great player.


----------



## Boofchuck

I love it. And the Alex Wade one.


----------



## Boofchuck

*edit* Double post, sorry.


----------



## Isolationist

Zado said:


> That's gonna bring a full load of shitstorm over ESP players



If Schecter really cared about making money, they’d do more stuff like this. This is what the revitalized Banshee series should be, not the GT.


----------



## Jan

The906 said:


> Any idea the price diff here? I couldn't make the 7s or 6s line up but you get it. Both MIK per site.
> 
> View attachment 76163


 I LOVE the looks of the HYBRID 7, but I haven't followed Schecter for years. Can someone please enlighten me on what the hierarchy in terms of hi-end-ness is? Is the Artist the highest model? Or Hybrid/Stage/Pro? Thanks!


----------



## Albake21

Out of the imports, from highest to lowest: Artists, Hybrid, Standard. The Artists and Hybrid are of the same quality expect the Hybrid just has less features like no special top and the pickups only have one voice. The Standard is made in Indonesia (the other two are Korean made) and has cheaper Schecter made pickups and cheaper unknown hardware. I did a full review with sound clips of the standard, I'm sure you can find it pretty easy on my profile. 

Also anyone else notice that Schecter's site is not longer showing the KMI or KMII anymore? They must be getting discontinued this year.


----------



## Jan

Albake21 said:


> Out of the imports, from highest to lowest: Artists, Hybrid, Standard. The Artists and Hybrid are of the same quality expect the Hybrid just has less features like no special top and the pickups only have one voice. The Standard is made in Indonesia (the other two are Korean made) and has cheaper Schecter made pickups and cheaper unknown hardware. I did a full review with sound clips of the standard, I'm sure you can find it pretty easy on my profile.
> 
> Also anyone else notice that Schecter's site is not longer showing the KMI or KMII anymore? They must be getting discontinued this year.


Thank you. So the Stage and the Pro will be made in USA, with the Pro being the highest model? I wonder what that one would cost then... :O


----------



## asopala

Albake21 said:


> Also anyone else notice that Schecter's site is not longer showing the KMI or KMII anymore? They must be getting discontinued this year.



They put them in the "vault" section of the website, so I guess they are. Kinda sucks, but it has been 6 years since they first came out. FWIW, I'm still using mine from that first batch, and it's been my main guitar since.


----------



## Zado

Ehehe.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Fuck.

Sun Valley T with a sustainiac.


----------



## Zado

I feel dirty for those Fastback.


----------



## dirtool

No 7 string,is it Schecter?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Now they need to steal Duplantier from Charvel....


----------



## Zado

dirtool said:


> No 7 string,is it Schecter?



They noticed my tears every time a new catalog came out.


----------



## yan12

Love everything but that EBMM axis SS looking hardtail...


----------



## Vegetta

The Merrow Hybrids are growing on me . I am a sucker for white guitars.


----------



## Zado




----------



## dirtool




----------



## dirtool

I think the logo should be scale up a bit, it looks too small.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Nice. loved the CR6 look more than the Reaper series.


----------



## Boofchuck

Isolationist said:


> If Schecter really cared about making money, they’d do more stuff like this. This is what the revitalized Banshee series should be, not the GT.


My thoughts exactly! I have two of the old Banshees and I love them, largely because of the comparatively minimalist appearance. I don't know what Schecter is thinking with the GT and Banshee Extreme models.


----------



## yan12

Boofchuck said:


> My thoughts exactly! I have two of the old Banshees and I love them, largely because of the comparatively minimalist appearance. I don't know what Schecter is thinking with the GT and Banshee Extreme models.



I think it is like the Ford Mustang theory. It was launched at kids more than adults. These guitars appeal to a certain buyer. I hated plain jane retro/vintage guitars in 1985. Strats and LP's sucked my nuts. Now an old man, I like vintage guitars and gear and don't want graphics or crazy shapes any more. So I think it is a marketing move to offer a well made and affordable axe with a look that appeals to a certain crowd.


----------



## Boofchuck

yan12 said:


> I think it is like the Ford Mustang theory. It was launched at kids more than adults. These guitars appeal to a certain buyer. I hated plain jane retro/vintage guitars in 1985. Strats and LP's sucked my nuts. Now an old man, I like vintage guitars and gear and don't want graphics or crazy shapes any more. So I think it is a marketing move to offer a well made and affordable axe with a look that appeals to a certain crowd.


That makes sense. Time to go yell at some clouds I guess.


----------



## zenonshandro

Boofchuck said:


> My thoughts exactly! I have two of the old Banshees and I love them, largely because of the comparatively minimalist appearance. I don't know what Schecter is thinking with the GT and Banshee Extreme models.



Yeah those bolt-on banshees (red and purple?) with the side dots, and really minimalist looks were absolutely beautiful. How long did that series last?


----------



## Boofchuck

zenonshandro said:


> Yeah those bolt-on banshees (red and purple?) with the side dots, and really minimalist looks were absolutely beautiful. How long did that series last?


I think 2 or 3 years. I really wanted one in high school. I got a purple 7 string my first year in college, and I got a red 8 string in 2015 for a really good price shortly after they were discontinued. They also came in black and orange I believe. The Banshee Elites are lovely though!


----------



## manu80

ImNotAhab said:


> They certainly seem to be Wade-ing into trouble....
> 
> (Sorry, I could not resist)



Is he moving to schecter ( maybe i missed a post ?) ?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

manu80 said:


> Is he moving to schecter ( maybe i missed a post ?) ?



Some dude got a sig model that looks like the first-gen AW7.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nice. loved the CR6 look more than the Reaper series.


I have a CR-6, but I have still yet to see a Reaper in person. I know I always expected to get one.


----------



## Shask

Boofchuck said:


> My thoughts exactly! I have two of the old Banshees and I love them, largely because of the comparatively minimalist appearance. I don't know what Schecter is thinking with the GT and Banshee Extreme models.


I love mine also! That series was awesome, and I don't know why they have messed them up ever since! I have considered grabbing a few more of them if I ever find them cheap enough. Even though they are the "Ultra Thin C" neck, I find the newer guitars with that 'same' neck thinner, and tinier.

Here is mine!


----------



## zenonshandro

That is such a straightforward and beautiful looking guitar. I like Schecter, always have, but at the same time, the way they cheese up their guitars and change them from these minimalist offerings leaves me scratching my head. They have enough models on offer to be able to have a line or 2 like this that's just normal.


----------



## bastardbullet

Anybody seen these banshee mach series? Evertunes, lundgrens like, wtf?







6 string version with more photos;

https://www.lamusic.com/products/sc...electric-guitar-fallout-burst-finish-1414-shc


----------



## LeviathanKiller

bastardbullet said:


> Anybody seen these banshee mach series? Evertunes, lundgrens like, wtf?
> 
> View attachment 76533
> 
> 
> View attachment 76534
> 
> 
> 6 string version with more photos;
> 
> https://www.lamusic.com/products/sc...electric-guitar-fallout-burst-finish-1414-shc


Trying really hard to not do the pre-order thing again...
If it's like any of their past models, the first batch is gonna suck


----------



## ImNotAhab

LeviathanKiller said:


> Trying really hard to not do the pre-order thing again...
> If it's like any of their past models, the first batch is gonna suck


----------



## Soya

bastardbullet said:


> Anybody seen these banshee mach series? Evertunes, lundgrens like, wtf?
> 
> View attachment 76533
> 
> 
> View attachment 76534
> 
> 
> 6 string version with more photos;
> 
> https://www.lamusic.com/products/sc...electric-guitar-fallout-burst-finish-1414-shc


Man I like those a LOT. I should probably save some money or something.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yup, they were leaked a month or two ago.

They also aren't very cheap.


----------



## bastardbullet

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yup, they were leaked a month or two ago.
> 
> They also aren't very cheap.



Oh, i missed that part. Sorry for the outdated hype. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yup, they were leaked a month or two ago.
> 
> They also aren't very cheap.



It's $2349 _Canadian_. 

That's like three paperclips and a half of a Hot N Ready pizza over here.


----------



## Hollowway

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's $2349 _Canadian_.
> 
> That's like three paperclips and a half of a Hot N Ready pizza over here.


----------



## Zado

It looks like a Chapman and a Chapman had a son.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's $2349 _Canadian_.
> 
> That's like three paperclips and a half of a Hot N Ready pizza over here.



Still like 300 dollars more than a PRS S2 pricing is definitely wrong on those.


----------



## Zado

Now waiting for the pink reign.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Dineley said:


> Still like 300 dollars more than a PRS S2 pricing is definitely wrong on those.



I think it's more of a case of the S2 being an amazing deal, where this is, while expensive, not especially exorbitant given raw specs and options.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think it's more of a case of the S2 being an amazing deal, where this is, while expensive, not especially exorbitant given raw specs and options.



Fair enough fair enough. I know personally theres lots of things I would be grabbing for that much money ahead of the schecter but I guess Lundgrens and such add up. 

Would definitely cop a E-II or something else if spending that much but oh well very sleek guitar either way!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Dineley said:


> Fair enough fair enough. I know personally theres lots of things I would be grabbing for that much money ahead of the schecter but I guess Lundgrens and such add up.
> 
> Would definitely cop a E-II or something else if spending that much but oh well very sleek guitar either way!!



But for real though, how everyone doesn't have an S2 at this point blows my mind. Genuinely great for like nothing.


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> Now waiting for the pink reign.


Yo I’d buy a pink reign in a heartbeat


----------



## xzacx

MaxOfMetal said:


> But for real though, how everyone doesn't have an S2 at this point blows my mind. Genuinely great for like nothing.


I really can’t believe the price of those new S2 594s—I figured they’d definitely push the S2 line over $2k. I have a feeling they’re gonna sell a lot of those things.


----------



## Isolationist

xzacx said:


> I really can’t believe the price of those new S2 594s—I figured they’d definitely push the S2 line over $2k. I have a feeling they’re gonna sell a lot of those things.



The S2 594 Thinline is gonna be my next guitar. There’s just no way I can’t at that price.


----------



## Jarmake

I really dislike those roman numeral inlays. If they were rotated 90° and offset on the upper side of the fretboard I think it would look alright. Other than that I think it looks good.


----------



## xzacx

Isolationist said:


> The S2 594 Thinline is gonna be my next guitar. There’s just no way I can’t at that price.


That Frost Green Thinline is my favorite from the whole range.


----------



## R34CH

MaxOfMetal said:


> But for real though, how everyone doesn't have an S2 at this point blows my mind. Genuinely great for like nothing.



I'd be in real trouble if they made an Black Gold S2. For some reason that is _the_ PRS finish to me and I've been waiting for the right Core to pop up. If there was an S2 though...well...eff.


----------



## Albake21

DAMN that looks awesome in blue! I absolutely love it.


----------



## cardinal

I just need them to be done with NAMM so that they maybe can actually complete my guitar now.


----------



## Zado

Super lowres pics.


----------



## Zado




----------



## cip 123

https://www.guitarguitar.co.uk/prod...r-miles-dimitri-baker-crimson-red-burst-satin

The Miles sig is £1400???

Am I missing something, the old banshee's had very similar specs, neck thru super strats and they came in at about £999


----------



## Zado

cip 123 said:


> https://www.guitarguitar.co.uk/prod...r-miles-dimitri-baker-crimson-red-burst-satin
> 
> The Miles sig is £1400???
> 
> Am I missing something, the old banshee's had very similar specs, neck thru super strats and they came in at about £999


Royalties + duties = flop for sales in Europe


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> Royalties + duties = flop for sales in Europe


He must be getting a heck of paycheck which good for him, but that's more expensive than what a KM7mk1 considerably, and more than a Loomis 7 I believe when they were around.


----------



## Zado

I guess he gets a % calculated on the number of pieces sold, so if things get pricey there will be issues for him as well 

Also, funny things funny, from next year in the spectacular country where I live duties will be increased from 22% to 25.5% (which will be useless ofc) so no Schecs will be sold here in a close future.


----------



## Masoo2

I don't see that Miles sig selling much at ALL, especially given how he's effectively a no-name even compared to some other niche artists with sigs who are already about as niche/no-name as it gets (ie: KM, Jeff Loomis, Nick Johnson)


----------



## Albake21

Masoo2 said:


> I don't see that Miles sig selling much at ALL, especially given how he's effectively a no-name even compared to some other niche artists with sigs who are already about as niche/no-name as it gets (ie: KM, Jeff Loomis, Nick Johnson)


I think it will sell well on the specs alone, not so much because of his name being on it. Maybe I'm wrong, but I feel like a lot of modern players will love it, I know I definitely do.


----------



## cip 123

Masoo2 said:


> I don't see that Miles sig selling much at ALL, especially given how he's effectively a no-name even compared to some other niche artists with sigs who are already about as niche/no-name as it gets (ie: KM, Jeff Loomis, Nick Johnson)





Albake21 said:


> I think it will sell well on the specs alone, not so much because of his name being on it. Maybe I'm wrong, but I feel like a lot of modern players will love it, I know I definitely do.


I feel like it would sell, but if that price is real, that's a tough sell. Unless there is something I'm missing, why buy that instead of a Jackson soloist? Same specs.

Based on the SVSS I was thinking it''d be cheaper, I get neck thru is more expensive but more than double the price?


----------



## Zado

Neck thru + figured veneer + burst finish + hyped Duncans + better tuners + SS frets + swamp ash body + Royalties + it's a new year so it must be costing more = dat


----------



## Albake21

cip 123 said:


> I feel like it would sell, but if that price is real, that's a tough sell. Unless there is something I'm missing, why buy that instead of a Jackson soloist? Same specs.
> 
> Based on the SVSS I was thinking it''d be cheaper, I get neck thru is more expensive but more than double the price?


In the US it looks like it will cost $1349, which with those specs, I'd say is pretty fair.


----------



## Skullet

cip 123 said:


> https://www.guitarguitar.co.uk/prod...r-miles-dimitri-baker-crimson-red-burst-satin
> 
> The Miles sig is £1400???
> 
> Am I missing something, the old banshee's had very similar specs, neck thru super strats and they came in at about £999



Its not just that sig that is sitting at a high price, several schecters, jackson imports now sitting at £1300 + and the shitty X series is £700 plus. The new pro loomis sig is £1400.

Brexit may be playing a part in this too?


----------



## cardinal

Stuff is just expensive now. EVH saying the new Frankie is something the "everyday musician can afford." List price is nearly $2,400 and street is somewhere around $1600 USD I think. What day does EVH live in?


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Does anyone know why there's a $600 difference between the 2 new 7-string KM-III hybrid models? The grey one is $1,999, while the white one is $1,399! Specs look identical to me, what am I missing?
Another mystery is that I thought the hybrid is a step down from the Artist model, which (at $1,699) is still cheaper than the grey hybrid by $300!!!


----------



## possumkiller

The prices of new guitars is too damn high!


----------



## Zado

You have no idea what "high priced" means if you don't live here


----------



## cardinal

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Does anyone know why there's a $600 difference between the 2 new 7-string KM-III hybrid models? The grey one is $1,999, while the white one is $1,399! Specs look identical to me, what am I missing?
> Another mystery is that I thought the hybrid is a step down from the Artist model, which (at $1,699) is still cheaper than the grey hybrid by $300!!!



Did they mistakenly give only the "list" price of the grey one rather than the "street" price?


----------



## cip 123

Skullet said:


> Its not just that sig that is sitting at a high price, several schecters, jackson imports now sitting at £1300 + and the shitty X series is £700 plus. The new pro loomis sig is £1400.
> 
> Brexit may be playing a part in this too?


Hoping that these prices haven't settled yet, some schecter are nicely priced this one was a nice one I liked that just seems wildly overpriced. Again good for Miles but if its too expensive it ain't getting bought...

Brexit shouldn't have too much to do with it. The pound is still strong and its still likely a while away. Brexit will fuck us eventually but I don't think it's here yet.


----------



## Zado

What are the feelings of british people towards Brexit btw? what's not to like, price increase excluded?


----------



## Skullet

I guess its just the times then. Everything going up apart from wages


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> What are the feelings of british people towards Brexit btw? what's not to like, price increase excluded?


It's a whole can of worms. I won't take sides but show some facts

First of I'm from Scotland, a country that was already lied to during the independence referendum, if you look at the brexit vote Scotland voted wholeheartedly against leaving the EU. So most Scottish people don't like brexit.

A lot of the vote was pushed forward by the idea of taking back the UK and being ran by the UK not Europe. The feeling is mixed across the country however at this point the leaders have dragged it out and used it as a political tool as well. The country is curre tly doing okay or slightly less than okay. Poverty is high, food banks are open across the country as people can't afford food, the health services aren't doing great. There are lots of problems here, and politically the country is a mess.

That said for me as what you could say middle/working class I can do just fine, I am not in poverty and have access to health care etc.

TL;DR lots of problems many of them affect the poorest of the country, and to keep this on topic as far as I know it shouldn't affect guitar prices, the £ is still strong currently.


----------



## Skullet

cip 123 said:


> It's a whole can of worms. I won't take sides but show some facts
> 
> First of I'm from Scotland, a country that was already lied to during the independence referendum, if you look at the brexit vote Scotland voted wholeheartedly against leaving the EU. So most Scottish people don't like brexit.
> 
> A lot of the vote was pushed forward by the idea of taking back the UK and being ran by the UK not Europe. The feeling is mixed across the country however at this point the leaders have dragged it out and used it as a political tool as well. The country is curre tly doing okay or slightly less than okay. Poverty is high, food banks are open across the country as people can't afford food, the health services aren't doing great. There are lots of problems here, and politically the country is a mess.
> 
> That said for me as what you could say middle/working class I can do just fine, I am not in poverty and have access to health care etc.
> 
> TL;DR lots of problems many of them affect the poorest of the country, and to keep this on topic as far as I know it shouldn't affect guitar prices, the £ is still strong currently.



Pretty much same boat, being from Scotland it is annoying that we are living with a decision that was made by England however we did vote against independence so Englands decision is our decision I suppose. 

From a personal point it will make moving to Cyprus a bit more difficult lol.


----------



## Jan

Zado said:


> What are the feelings of british people towards Brexit btw? what's not to like, price increase excluded?


I'm not British, but have lived here for 7 years now. I depends who you ask: I work at a uni, so all my colleagues are devastated. Brexit is making it difficult for EU students to come and study here, it's affecting international staff, international research collaborations, grants... Most people my age or younger I know are anti-Tory (conservative) and anti-Brexit, but you get one or two who "don't want to be govrned by unelected beuraucrats". However, an overwhelming majorioty of the over 60s are delighted. I know quite a lot of these, since I'm in a Scottish Pipe Band here in the south of England, and the *average* age in the band is perhaps 60. Those guys are delighted to "get their country back" (presumably from all the "foreigners", but they won't say that to my face) and they're hoping to regain the days of their former glory, when England was an empire and everyone was young and beautiful.


----------



## Zado

Things are quite complicated indeed. Wish guitar prices were the worst problem Europe had :/


----------



## possumkiller

Zado said:


> You have no idea what "high priced" means if you don't live here


In Vicenza?


----------



## Zado

possumkiller said:


> In Vicenza?


In Italy in general, possibly Europe


----------



## bastardbullet

Double it up for Turkey.


----------



## possumkiller

Zado said:


> In Italy in general, possibly Europe


Trust me I know. I moved to Poland about a year and a half ago. You Americans are fucking spoiled with music gear and take it for granted. I wanted to order some good stainless steel compensated saddles for my Telecaster. What would have normally costed me like 50 or 60 bucks turned into one hundred billion dollars after international shipping and VAT import fees and all that bullshit. However, I do have the Mayones, Skervesen and I think Blackat guys all right next door. I have actually been trying to get time to take a weekend to check out the Skervesen shop but shit is always so busy I haven't even been able to think about it.


----------



## Zado

^sadly true







Schecman are a thing


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh my god.

Holy shit.





They're so tiny.


----------



## Zado

Price wise gonna be very expensive. That said, specs might interest many:

*Specifications*

*- Body:* Swamp Ash
*- Frets:* 24 X-Jumbo Stainless-Steel
*- Neck:* Thru-Neck with Ultra Access
*- Scale Length:* 25.5"
*- Fretboard Radius:* Compound 305mm to 406m
*- Neck:* 5-Ply Roasted Maple/Purpleheart
*- Neck Shape:* Ultra-Thin U
*- Nut:* 42x6 mm Ernie Ball Compensated
*- Controls:* Volume/Tone/3-Way Switch
*- Truss Rod:* Dual Action
*- Tuners:* Schecter Locking
*- Bridge:* Evertune F Model Bridge
*- Bridge Pickup:* Lundgren M6
*- Neck Pickup:* Lundgren M6
*- Inlays:* Pearloid Offset/Reverse Roman Numerals


----------



## BillCosby

The 7 string hardtail and floyd with sustaniac are 1599, and the one with Evertune is 1799.


----------



## Albake21

I absolutely can't stand how Schecter keeps using that horrible sustaniac pickup for there Floyds. It wouldn't that big of a deal to buy one and then replace the pickups, but then you have like 10 mini toggles doing nothing. I might honestly consider buying the 6 string evertune one. They are literally perfect in my eyes. I'd want to read review or play one first before buying though. It's a hefty price tag.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Zado

https://www.instagram.com/p/B7dSyUPH45d/?igshid=17lv8frbxbc5c


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Show me those Firebirds


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Show me those Firebirds



They are a next year thing I believe


----------



## TiffuZeless

Zado said:


> You have no idea what "high priced" means if you don't live here


Here in Brazil we have a 60% import fee plus a few other minimal internal fees 
That's part of the reason why we almost never get to see high end stuff over here. I mean, you had to pay roughly $2500 (USD) for a new KM7 MKI (yeah, the MKI) on stores back in the day.


----------



## Zado

TiffuZeless said:


> Here in Brazil we have a 60% import fee plus a few other minimal internal fees
> That's part of the reason why we almost never get to see high end stuff over here. I mean, you had to pay roughly $2500 (USD) for a new KM7 MKI (yeah, the MKI) on stores back in the day.


OK you know it better 


@HeHasTheJazzHands now you happy


----------



## zenonshandro

Banshee Mach is interesting overall. Don't know if i would have showcased this specificr routering job on the truss-rod access for marketing material...


----------



## dirtool

The roman numerals placed horizontally before 12frets but turned to vertically after 12frets triggers my OCD


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, that's weird about the roman numerals. What the heck?


----------



## Zado

New The Cure model, likely new Nikki String field avenger (ehw), not sure about the poplar (?) Solo at 1:15


----------



## Zado




----------



## OmegaSlayer

Fell in love with the Silver Mountain multiscale C-8


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

dirtool said:


> The roman numerals placed horizontally before 12frets but turned to vertically after 12frets triggers my OCD


The Roman numerals trigger me because they're fuck ugly. Also that control placement. What the hell is that?


----------



## jephjacques

those inlays are fuckin corny


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah, I'm not sure why Schecter is throwing all those inlays on everything now.

Do they HAVE to have a certain Gaudy-To-Glory ratio or something? For every X amount of good specs, they need a Y amount of bad aesthetics?


----------



## Zado

Mike Ciravolo is a Gothic-new wave-punk musician so he does have that kind of aestethic preferences.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the inlays and control layout are horrible on those lundgren loaded guitars.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I actually really like the control layout. Everything's out the fucking way.


----------



## Fabxxxyyy

What? I like those roman numbers.
But I also like anything which is not those ugly standard abalone dot inlays...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I actually really like the control layout. Everything's out the fucking way.


yeah but there's better was to do it than that...
Case in point


----------



## Zado

Roman numbers >> pigeons for metal guitars btw


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The only person that deserves to have numbers on his fretboard is Jason Becker. That's it.

I'm sorry, I don't make the rules.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The only person that deserves to have numbers on his fretboard is Jason Becker. That's it.
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't make the rules.


Technically those are letters


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Zado said:


> Roman numbers >> pigeons for metal guitars btw


Hey if eagles are good enough for a Judas Priest cover and an Iron Maiden song then they're good enough for inlays


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zado said:


> Roman numbers >> pigeons for metal guitars btw


----------



## Zado

KnightBrolaire said:


> Hey if eagles are good enough for a Judas Priest cover and an Iron Maiden song then they're good enough for inlays


You have a point there 


MaxOfMetal said:


>


Exactly what I'm saying


----------



## Zado




----------



## Albake21

I went to Sam Ash today only to be surprised by the C7 FR and C8 Silver Mountains. They look a lot better in person, played great, and the neck was really smooth considering it's a glossy neck. I couldn't play them too long though because the action was way too high. What really surprised me was how comfortable the C-8 was. I'm not an 8 string player, but the multi scale was really nice.


----------



## Mathemagician

MaxOfMetal said:


>



Idk why, but the silhouette of that pigeon looks so smug. Like he’s gonna steal a fry right out of your hands.


----------



## Zado

(this will be mine)




(maybe this one as well)




(this well who knows)


----------



## Zado

IMPORTS















ù


----------



## Zado

Thanks Sam Magliaro for the gorgeous pics.


----------



## Solodini

Zado said:


> Thanks Sam Magliaro for the gorgeous pics.



Schwing! Other than the skull on the fingerboard.


----------



## cardinal

That burly blue thing with the maple board is spectacular. 

Those racing stripe thing actually looks good in those pics.


----------



## Seabeast2000

drop ship all of that to my address plz thankx, I"ll figure it out later.


----------



## Zado

Yeah the GTs don't look half bad, the PTs are amazing and I'm glad they brought back a black Tempest with open zebra humbs, it just look great. The choice of going full throttle with exotic woods for their CS bugs me a lil tho, I mean they look badass, but it's something ESP and Suhr do, it'd have made a couple at best and go for something different with the others, like nitro finished Solo, hot rodded Trads and stuff


----------



## Musiscience

This I can agree with. Very nice.


----------



## yan12

The Custom shop/Masterworks is always backlogged. I think they have axes that don't get done in time as is evidenced by my trans-tiger PT. That was to be a NAMM 2019 guitar but just missed. So they might not have been able to get them all there and ended up being heavy on exotic woods.

As far as those burl tops that are so popular, they are not for me. I would assume since they are "in" to some degree, shops like Schecter and ESP are capitalizing on it with some upper end stuff while there is a market for it.


----------



## cardinal

yan12 said:


> The Custom shop/Masterworks is always backlogged. I think they have axes that don't get done in time as is evidenced by my trans-tiger PT. That was to be a NAMM 2019 guitar but just missed. So they might not have been able to get them all there and ended up being heavy on exotic woods.
> 
> As far as those burl tops that are so popular, they are not for me. I would assume since they are "in" to some degree, shops like Schecter and ESP are capitalizing on it with some upper end stuff while there is a market for it.



Oddly the paint seems to be one of their biggest bottle necks. So any solid color masterworks might have gotten really bogged down. I think they are better able to do clear finishes for some reason. 

At least with my two custom orders, it's been paint (solid black, solid white) that has been a huge hold up in the process.


----------



## Zado

cardinal said:


> Oddly the paint seems to be one of their biggest bottle necks. So any solid color masterworks might have gotten really bogged down. I think they are better able to do clear finishes for some reason.
> 
> At least with my two custom orders, it's been paint (solid black, solid white) that has been a huge hold up in the process.


Any paint issues?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm guessing it's just the custom artwork and shit they get done? I'm guessing they go a bit more crazy with the intricate finishes since they got the dude from Washburn?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cardinal said:


> Oddly the paint seems to be one of their biggest bottle necks. So any solid color masterworks might have gotten really bogged down. I think they are better able to do clear finishes for some reason.
> 
> At least with my two custom orders, it's been paint (solid black, solid white) that has been a huge hold up in the process.



I wonder if they have their own paint guy or contract out. 

I know when Cali clamped down on regulations a lot of shops consolidated their paint operations.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MaxOfMetal said:


> I wonder if they have their own paint guy or contract out.



Unless things changed, they have their own paint jobs. Chewy from Washburn is(was?) the lead paint dude since 2015.


----------



## MistaSnowman

Albake21 said:


> I went to Sam Ash today only to be surprised by the C7 FR and C8 Silver Mountains. They look a lot better in person, played great, and the neck was really smooth considering it's a glossy neck. I couldn't play them too long though because the action was way too high. What really surprised me was how comfortable the C-8 was. I'm not an 8 string player, but the multi scale was really nice.



@Albake21 Which store had the Silver Mountains?


----------



## StevenC

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Unless things changed, they have their own paint jobs. Chewy from Washburn is(was?) the lead paint dude since 2015.


This is correct, but I think they also contract out a lot of stuff on US stuff, so it's not all done in house.


----------



## Zado

MaxOfMetal said:


> I know when Cali clamped down on regulations a lot of shops consolidated their paint operations.


According to them it was due to such regulations that they didn't have a nitro finished line until a couple of years ago.


HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Chewy from Washburn is(was?) the lead paint dude since 2015.



He still is afaik


----------



## Albake21

MistaSnowman said:


> @Albake21 Which store had the Silver Mountains?


It was the Lombard one. I noticed you are in Buffalo Grove, have you checked that store yet? I'm sure they also have them.


----------



## asopala

Albake21 said:


> It was the Lombard one. I noticed you are in Buffalo Grove, have you checked that store yet? I'm sure they also have them.



Just to add on, the NYC SamAsh also has them. Doesn't look nearly as gaudy in person.


----------



## JimF

Musiscience said:


> This I can agree with. Very nice.



I have to say that is BY FAR the best fade top I’ve ever seen.


----------



## MoonJelly

That cabronita style PT is absolutely fantastic. I'd love to have two, one standard and one baritone


----------



## MistaSnowman

Albake21 said:


> It was the Lombard one. I noticed you are in Buffalo Grove, have you checked that store yet? I'm sure they also have them.



Usually the store in Buffalo Grove doesn't have much Schecter-wise. But, I'll check it out anyway, hopefully I'll be surprised.


----------



## Zado

New Hellcat. Me happy. 

https://i.postimg.cc/J7QJYqTd/Screenshot-20200122-140446-com-instagram-android.jpg
https://i.postimg.cc/wMxtYCW4/Screenshot-20200122-140455-com-instagram-android.jpg
https://i.postimg.cc/hj1JwD07/Screenshot-20200122-140501-com-instagram-android.jpg


----------



## Zado




----------



## Rollandbeast

man the new km-7 is really tempting , fishman pups,ss frets,hipshot bridge,locking tuners , 1350 cad .. seems like a good deal to me
im torn between this and the ltd m-7ht , ive wanted a single pup 7 for a while and the ltd headstock is killer IMO


----------



## Church2224

Just got an Email...

USA Production E-1 Confirmed for 2020...


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> Just got an Email...
> 
> USA Production E-1 Confirmed for 2020...


Finally, super excited to see this. Did they mention the V1 as well?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

New sig bass







Also props to their Facebook followers for calling them out over how ridiculous this is.


----------



## Zado

Also she's ain't even pretty IMHO.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> Also she's ain't even pretty IMHO.



I'd rather not judge her looks, but using pinup gals in the year of our lord 2020 to advertise guitars is... a bit eeeh?


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'd rather not judge her looks, but using pinup gals in the year of our lord 2020 to advertise guitars is... a bit eeeh?


Are still busty gals a thing during Namm exhibition as well?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> Are still busty gals a thing during Namm exhibition as well?



I don't recall? Haven't checked many videos of their recent NAMM outing.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Zado said:


> Are still busty gals a thing during Namm exhibition as well?





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I don't recall? Haven't checked many videos of their recent NAMM outing.



It was just the out-of-touch brands I saw using "booth babes". Coffin Cases was one and Dean Guitars was another.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

LeviathanKiller said:


> It was just the out-of-touch brands I saw using "booth babes". Coffin Cases was one and Dean Guitars was another.



Given Dean is trying to straighten up their act, I'm surprised they used booth babes.


----------



## zenonshandro

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Given Dean is trying to straighten up their act, I'm surprised they used booth babes.



Old man don't drink any more but you might hear some empty bottles clinkin' around in the back seat.


----------



## Zado

Anyway curious to hear the name of the signature bassist. Quite positive I will have no idea who the guys is, but I put my money on some pop or indie artist.


----------



## CapinCripes

Zado said:


> Anyway curious to hear the name of the signature bassist. Quite positive I will have no idea who the guys is, but I put my money on some pop or indie artist.


https://www.schecterguitars.com/bass/2020-1/j-4-sixx-detail name implies nikki sixx.


----------



## Zado

Oh I didn't see this page last time I checked. Glad he went for a J shape, honestly I couldn't stand his previous bass, looked like a firebird parody. 


CapinCripes said:


> https://www.schecterguitars.com/bass/2020-1/j-4-sixx-detail name implies nikki sixx.


----------



## xzacx

edit


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I actually liked the old Sixx bass. Not sure what's so special about this one.


----------



## cardinal

That's nearly the most not-Sixx bass I could think of. Don't get me wrong, J-basses are my fav, I just never pictured Nikki Sixx with one. Has he played them before?


----------



## Zado

He posted some Instagram pics of a surf green J bass months ago. Likely a proto


----------



## cardinal

Just did a Google-images search for Nikki Sixx jazz bass, and it doesn't seem like he's ever really played one with Crue or whatnot. 

But I certainly love Jazz basses. I'm hardly a bass aficionado. I've played what I can, and I definitely prefer a Jazz bass to everything else I've played. Even for bonkers metal sounding stuff, the Jazz pickups and the ability to blend between them is just fantastic.


----------



## Zado

He gave clues 

https://www.instagram.com/p/By1uvWmD0wI/?igshid=kl7ast8iyfi1

Also funny enough I'm more a fan of Schecter bassists (Nikki Sixx, dUg, Michael Anthony) that their guitarists (mmm don't recall any?)


----------



## possumkiller

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> New sig bass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also props to their Facebook followers for calling them out over how ridiculous this is.


Who is she? What band? Does she use those nails for picks? 
The female sigs have been doing pretty well the last few years. The bass doesn't really look like anything special. Getting more females into playing is always a good thing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

possumkiller said:


> Who is she? What band? Does she use those nails for picks?
> The female sigs have been doing pretty well the last few years. The bass doesn't really look like anything special. Getting more females into playing is always a good thing.



It's not hers.  She's just a model. It's for Nikki Sixx.
https://www.facebook.com/nikkisixxo...52392240336/10157684542985336/?type=3&theater


----------



## possumkiller

Wtf? Has Nikki six ever played anything other than a firebird bass? He can't be bothered to hold his own bass for a picture?


----------



## cardinal

I think he played a Warlock way back when. Nikki Six with a Jazz Bass is a bit weird, but hey we all get older I guess


----------



## Seabeast2000

cardinal said:


> I think he played a Warlock way back when. Nikki Six with a Jazz Bass is a bit weird, but hey we all get older I guess


Yeah. Not gonna Google it but all I ever remember is bcr.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

He's only used BC Rich, Kramer, Spector, Gibson, and Schecter IIRC


----------



## MaxOfMetal

He's been bitten by the J-Bass Bug. He posted everywhere when he picked up a 65' Jazz not too long ago. Probably trying to capture the vibe with his new Sig.


----------



## Tuned

dirtool said:


> The roman numerals placed horizontally before 12frets but turned to vertically after 12frets triggers my OCD


if it had more frets you'd want the next part of them, what, upside down, or mirrored? 
XD


----------



## Tuned

1. Yes they are beautiful
2. who would imagine 10-15 years ago taking a piece of wood that is not sufficient size for a guitar , filling almost 1/3 of the missing part with glue, and then charging $7500 for that. Alembic price zone sans the Alembic attention to the minute detail of wood. Kinda, 'you qualify to pay the extra bills. But you don't deserve a board large enough, looser'


----------



## cardinal

Dad-rock 8-string


----------



## mlp187

cardinal said:


> Dad-rock 8-string


That is kickass. I'm not 100% on the headstock but i certainly wouldn't kick it out of bed.


----------



## cardinal

And forget about the Sixx Jazz bass, the Michael Anthony import basses look killer. I love a bound-body P bass, especially with a J pickup at the bridge. Those look great.


----------



## c7spheres

Tuned said:


> 1. Yes they are beautiful
> 2. who would imagine 10-15 years ago taking a piece of wood that is not sufficient size for a guitar , filling almost 1/3 of the missing part with glue, and then charging $7500 for that. Alembic price zone sans the Alembic attention to the minute detail of wood. Kinda, 'you qualify to pay the extra bills. But you don't deserve a board large enough, looser'


 I played quite a few (maybe a dozen or more) different Alembic basses about 15-17 years ago. There was a place out here called The Bass Place who carried customs in stock. They were basically as good as you could want in a bass, but they didn't play or sound so astounding to me that I was awake at night thinking how to sell my kidney to get one.


----------



## Tuned

c7spheres said:


> I played quite a few (maybe a dozen or more) different Alembic basses about 15-17 years ago. There was a place out here called The Bass Place who carried customs in stock. They were basically as good as you could want in a bass, but they didn't play or sound so astounding to me that I was awake at night thinking how to sell my kidney to get one.


soundwise, they aren't my thing either.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cardinal said:


> And forget about the Sixx Jazz bass, the Michael Anthony import basses look killer. I love a bound-body P bass, especially with a J pickup at the bridge. Those look great.



Yup. P/Js are always welcome. 

Still wanna grab that EMG-loaded P/MM 5-string bass they did awhile back.


----------



## Tuned

cardinal said:


> I think he played a Warlock way back when. Nikki Six with a Jazz Bass is a bit weird, but hey we all get older I guess


yeah, his was a Warlock I with a reverse headstock and a handful of controls like the older BCR go.
I wasn't astonished to find he owned at least a few JB including a '65, but I never saw him play one.


----------



## olejason

The Sixx bass looks pretty nice with the roasted neck. What kind of paint does Schecter use for the 'worn' finishes? Is it actually nitro or are they doing weathering on poly (can't imagine they are)?


----------



## Zado

olejason said:


> The Sixx bass looks pretty nice with the roasted neck. What kind of paint does Schecter use for the 'worn' finishes? Is it actually nitro or are they doing weathering on poly (can't imagine they are)?


Hardly nitro on an Asian import I fear


----------



## Zado




----------



## Indigenous

Normal inlays? Interesting finish?

Lemme see that headstock - they have to meet the bad decision quota somehow. Abalone maybe?


----------



## cip 123

I’d rock the hell outta that


----------



## cardinal

Nicely done fade.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Nothing to say here, I just wanted to be the first thing on page 420 in here.


----------



## Albake21

Is it just me, or are most of the Schecter prototypes way cooler than what actually gets released? I'd totally buy that pink/purple fade over the black or orange production ones.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Albake21 said:


> Is it just me, or are most of the Schecter prototypes way cooler than what actually gets released? I'd totally buy that pink/purple fade over the black or orange production ones.



Super common. It's why for the longest time I said don't get your hopes up when you see a prototype, because either it takes years to happen, or just doesn't fucking happen. 

They haven't been AS bad for that in recent years, but between 2012 - 2016, they were REALLY fucking bad for that.


----------



## cip 123

Albake21 said:


> Is it just me, or are most of the Schecter prototypes way cooler than what actually gets released? I'd totally buy that pink/purple fade over the black or orange production ones.


Reminder that this is what the Sun Valley Super shredder 7 could have been -


----------



## Albake21

cip 123 said:


> Reminder that this is what the Sun Valley Super shredder 7 could have been -


Ah I remember this one. I was heavily considering it, but ultimately I'm not a huge red fan. Still, give me some other colors, like the seafoam green one, and I'd be all over it.


----------



## cip 123

Albake21 said:


> Ah I remember this one. I was heavily considering it, but ultimately I'm not a huge red fan. Still, give me some other colors, like the seafoam green one, and I'd be all over it.


I almost caved too but I was just never in the right position with finances, a real shame I think this style woulda sold a lot better than what we ended up with. I got one of the production svss 7s and I just can't help but wish it was this instead.

They also made a couple 7 string stiletto guitars, aka my dream guitar, but never went to production.

Basically schecter spec out some great prototypes, and if you see one you like buy it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The SVSS7 would have looked killer with a pickguard. More H-S-S shred guitars are always welcome. But at the same time, a Charvel-esque 7-string would he been tiiiits.


----------



## Hollowway

When I’m president companies will put prototype guitars and concept cars into production. I’m sick of waiting around for the future when it’s right here.


----------



## Zado

A lil overboard maybe, but I dig this. And would LOVE to see a USA Prod V1 series.


----------



## Mattykoda

It looks like something @pondman would do.


----------



## yan12

I can only imagine how some tasty Michael Schenker licks sound on that guitar...it is growing on me.


----------



## Zado

yan12 said:


> I can only imagine how some tasty Michael Schenker licks sound on that guitar...it is growing on me.


----------



## cardinal

Zado said:


> A lil overboard maybe, but I dig this. And would LOVE to see a USA Prod V1 series.



Looks like some tortoise shell binding? Haha when I spec'd out my last PT8 and asked for it, they needed some time to confirm that they could do it, which i guess means they've hadn't done it before but they must have liked it!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Zado said:


> A lil overboard maybe, but I dig this. And would LOVE to see a USA Prod V1 series.


I hate it. they should have just kept the wenge/purpleheart motif going for both pieces of the top, not this weird frankenstein shit


----------



## cip 123

KnightBrolaire said:


> I hate it. they should have just kept the wenge/purpleheart motif going for both pieces of the top, not this weird frankenstein shit


It's a great way to use off cuts!

Can't say I'd rock it, but totally envious of the skill to build it.


----------



## c7spheres

Mattykoda said:


> It looks like something @pondman would do.


 Apparently he's been missing. Maybe that's what he's been doing. : )


----------



## Zado

Badummm


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Zado said:


>



Do you prefer Mahogany or Swamp Ash?

Yes....



Mattykoda said:


> It looks like something @pondman would do.



Mystery solved.


----------



## bassplayer8

KnightBrolaire said:


> I hate it. they should have just kept the wenge/purpleheart motif going for both pieces of the top, not this weird frankenstein shit



To be fair im pretty sure this was an exhibition piece so I imagine its over the top on purpose to showcase the ability of the builder instead of to look as good as possible.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bassplayer8 said:


> To be fair im pretty sure this was an exhibition piece so I imagine its over the top on purpose to showcase the ability of the builder instead of to look as good as possible.


I mean from a building perspective there is no real challenge to gluing up multilaminate tops like that or orienting it that way. There are tons of cutting board makers that do far more complicated takes on the same kind of idea. The design would have actually been cohesive had they done the wenge/pupleheart motif for the whole top and whole headstock. Instead it looks stupid.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Mathemagician

I feel like they really want those inlays to be a thing but they just can’t win with them.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Mathemagician said:


> I feel like they really want those inlays to be a thing but they just can’t win with them.



As far as Schecter inlays go, they're pretty nice.


----------



## Zado

Yeah, we've seen FAR worse in their past


----------



## fcv

Absolutely hate the roman numeral inlays as well. Seems kinda insulting like they think I need to read numbers off the fretboard to figure out where to put my fingers. And of all ways of numbering, roman numerals are horrible and just need to die off already.


----------



## cip 123

fcv said:


> Absolutely hate the roman numeral inlays as well. Seems kinda insulting like they think I need to read numbers off the fretboard to figure out where to put my fingers. And of all ways of numbering, roman numerals are horrible and just need to die off already.


You’re insulted by fretmarkers? 


Think your problem might not be with fretmarkers


----------



## Mathemagician

I actually like big inlays. Like Jackson, Gibson’s trapezoids, big round dots, bird inlays etc. idk, the Roman numerals just seem “themed” to me. Maybe because I associate them with the Gibson gothic line. Which honestly hasn’t been a thing in some 15+ years. So it may just be my association. Just throw some big ass lightning bolts on it or something.


----------



## Zado

May I say Schecter should imho strip down their catalog a lil, keeping their most unique and distinctive models while ditching the others? There's literally too much stuff there.


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> May I say Schecter should imho strip down their catalog a lil, keeping their most unique and distinctive models while ditching the others? There's literally too much stuff there.



they’ve got the funding to do whatever they want I think. They’ve set themselves up as distributors for Wylde audio, Abasi Concepts and more which is a very smart move.


----------



## Zado

Abasi as well? I know they are dealer for Foxgear and Baroni Lab pedals, which is always keeping me hopeful that Doug Aldrich might get into Schecter roster.

_*Very*_ unlikely, but one can dream right?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

fcv said:


> Seems kinda insulting like they think I need to read numbers off the fretboard to figure out where to put my fingers.



For real.

Wouldn't want to be associated with this hack:




I know what you mean though. They're definitely not for everyone.


----------



## Randy

Besides, this is America not Rome. Make those numbers in American.


----------



## Vegetta

Birds
Clocks
Giant blocks
Vines
Roman Numerals

the list of fingerboards I cannot stand is growing


----------



## Zado

Randy said:


> Besides, this is America not Rome. Make those numbers in American.


It's not like in Rome they actually use those numbers really  Also, not sure those guitars will sell in USA only


----------



## Soya

Do they have jokes in Italy?


----------



## Zado

Soya said:


> Do they have jokes in Italy?


Na, it's a sad place. We have reasons


----------



## asopala

Zado said:


> Na, it's a sad place. We have reasons



One of my favorite Italy stories is my uncle, who lived there for 20 years, applied and got Italian citizenship maybe a decade ago. Once he told his Italian friends, they were all asking him, "Why the hell would you want to do THAT?"

He still got EU citizenship though, so that's pretty good.


----------



## asopala

On topic though, I really don't know how I feel about that pickup selector placement. Everything else spec-wise is perfect for me, besides having to read upside down for the first 12 frets.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Zado said:


> Badummm



Can we talk more about how awesome this is


----------



## Zado

asopala said:


> One of my favorite Italy stories is my uncle, who lived there for 20 years, applied and got Italian citizenship maybe a decade ago. Once he told his Italian friends, they were all asking him, "Why the hell would you want to do THAT?"
> 
> He still got EU citizenship though, so that's pretty good.


No surprise, it's probably the worst civilized place where an honest person may want to live. Litterally, if your a criminal you have pretty much nothing to worry about, you will hardly get condamned in any case. If your an honest person it's a livin nightmare, paying full taxes even for those who won't pay, if you get somehow abused, hurt, robbed or even worse you are 90% sure the guilty one won't pay for his crimes and you will have to fix the shit in your own.
I'll probably open a topic out of frustration about this someday.


----------



## Sogradde

Sorry if I missed it but has the SLS Elite series been discontinued? It doesn't shop up at the homepage anymore and barely any shop in Germany as any in stock.


----------



## cip 123

Sogradde said:


> Sorry if I missed it but has the SLS Elite series been discontinued? It doesn't shop up at the homepage anymore and barely any shop in Germany as any in stock.


It’s still there, they just updated it for 2020 so definitely not gone.


----------



## lurè

I'd rather have Roman numbers, maya calendar or sumerian numbers then an empty fretboard with no inlays.


----------



## Sogradde

cip 123 said:


> It’s still there, they just updated it for 2020 so definitely not gone.


Cheers, I found it in the mobile version of their homepage. Let's see if they make it to Germany again.


----------



## cip 123

Sogradde said:


> Cheers, I found it in the mobile version of their homepage. Let's see if they make it to Germany again.


Thomann usually have them no?


----------



## MoonJelly

Dineley said:


> Can we talk more about how awesome this is


For real though, my fave I've seen from them in a while. 



lurè said:


> I'd rather have Roman numbers, maya calendar or sumerian numbers then an empty fretboard with no inlays.


Blasphemer.


----------



## StevenC

Anybody know how close the Diamond series NJ pickups are to the USA Atomics? The USA I played was pretty much what I want in a strat, but might get an import one to hold me over until I can get a USA.


----------



## Zado

StevenC said:


> Anybody know how close the Diamond series NJ pickups are to the USA Atomics? The USA I played was pretty much what I want in a strat, but might get an import one to hold me over until I can get a USA.


Atomics or Subatomics?


----------



## StevenC

Zado said:


> Atomics or Subatomics?


Regular Atomics


----------



## Zado

StevenC said:


> Regular Atomics


They should be inspired by, not sure how close tho


----------



## Zado




----------



## Zado

Just for fun. Nice guy and sounds quite good!


----------



## feraledge

I haven't looked through this thread in a while, but I'm sure I'm not the first to say those Banshee Mach's look sick, but the pricing is insane. KM Hybrids are sick looking, wish they hadn't painted the necks on the maple boarded ones.


----------



## HaloHat

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Nothing to say here, I just wanted to be the first thing on page 420 in here.


Trying to get you 13 likes too lol...


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Guitar Center has the E-1 Koa as their Daily Pick deal for only $649 if anyone is interested


----------



## mlp187

LeviathanKiller said:


> Guitar Center has the E-1 Koa as their Daily Pick deal for only $649 if anyone is interested


Ooooooohhhhhh fuck wish I could squeeze this one in. Thanks for the heads-up


----------



## Krazy Kalle

Zado said:


>



Besides the inlays, I think they look really cool. Thinking about getting a fallout burst one with an evertune bridge, but 1.7k is a little over my budget


----------



## Zado

At the end of the day I don't like this as much as I hoped. The body looks somehow too small, and the arm rest is something I don't dig in a Firebird.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Holy shit that trem arm looks like an Econoline shifter.


----------



## Bdtunn

Zado said:


> At the end of the day I don't like this as much as I hoped. The body looks somehow too small, and the arm rest is something I don't dig in a Firebird.



I said the same thing when I saw these. If the body was a tad larger it would be a home run.


----------



## Zado

Bdtunn said:


> I said the same thing when I saw these. If the body was a tad larger it would be a home run.


Yep larger and a lil less rounded


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The body size is what turned me off too. Looks so stubby.


----------



## Tisca

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The body size is what turned me off too. Looks so stubby.


That's what she said.


----------



## Zado

There's also a white-blue gradient version


----------



## Jarmake

I want to take the green back and that red top and make a watermelonburst.


----------



## Indigenous

The controls are really far back on those. I still can't get past the inlays.


----------



## Zado




----------



## gunch

schecter: lets make a guitar with awesome features and specs
also schecter: lets make them look god awful


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'll be honest I actually like that reverse burst. Looks like a tropical beach.


----------



## Seabeast2000

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'll be honest I actually like that reverse burst. Looks like a tropical beach.



or a tropical drink.


----------



## Zado

I dig them, and they are far from being my ideal guitar


----------



## Vegetta

I like them but the roman numerals are a deal breaker


----------



## MoonJelly

I don't mind the numerals bring there, they aren't as gaudy as the last time they featured them (like mid 00s?). But their finishes have been 90% no's from me this last year or so. 

I feel like the 'out there' showcase type finishes look good on certain guitars to me, but they rarely look that good on a Schecter.


----------



## Vegetta

MoonJelly said:


> I don't mind the numerals bring there, they aren't as gaudy as the last time they featured them (like mid 00s?). But their finishes have been 90% no's from me this last year or so.
> 
> I feel like the 'out there' showcase type finishes look good on certain guitars to me, but they rarely look that good on a Schecter.



Yeah Mayones does the reverse burst thing as well - sometimes it looks great but sometimes its a bit meh. 

Im not a super fan of the Lundgren pickups either.


----------



## possumkiller

I'm just sick of EVERY guitar trying to look like some crazy 6000$ "boutique" showpiece. That whole OTT fancy aesthetic is old and tired. Even on actual expensive boutique guitars.


----------



## Zado

I buy Strats ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## possumkiller

Zado said:


> I buy Strats ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


You and me both, brother.


----------



## Zado

possumkiller said:


> You and me both, brother.









BTW
https://www.schecteroutlet.com/


----------



## Seabeast2000

Zado said:


> BTW
> https://www.schecteroutlet.com/




Not gonna lie Zado, I'm not seeing outlet pricing. Is this just a new direct retail site for Schecter?


----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


> BTW
> https://www.schecteroutlet.com/


Damn these are some good prices!


----------



## Zado

The906 said:


> Not gonna lie Zado, I'm not seeing outlet pricing. Is this just a new direct retail site for Schecter?


More like a saleplace for B-stock models. Which isnt a bad thing honestly, recalls me of the good old Mauery ebay page, which used to sell Bstocks at great prices. The prices in that site arent bad either. New models should be added every now and then


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

possumkiller said:


> I'm just sick of EVERY guitar trying to look like some crazy 6000$ "boutique" showpiece. That whole OTT fancy aesthetic is old and tired. Even on actual expensive boutique guitars.



^ This! I have a couple of guitars with 'fancy' tops, clear aaa flame or quilt, but that's about it. Recently, I have developed an affinity towards black guitars, I now see it, little late to the party I know


----------



## RiksRiks

feraledge said:


> I haven't looked through this thread in a while, but I'm sure I'm not the first to say those Banshee Mach's look sick, but the pricing is insane. KM Hybrids are sick looking, wish they hadn't painted the necks on the maple boarded ones.



Yeah, I've been looking for a Schecter that tickles my fancy and the 6 string version did, but hell, 1699 bucks? I'd rather buy a Solar for half a grand less. Probably quality on both is on par. 

TBH I've never played a Schecter and Im only looking to buy one for the sake of it, but every year they seem to be gravitating towards the "boutique-spec-but-production-guitars-nonetheless" niche which in turn increases the price A LOT.

I know it's a Schecter thread but what other brands out there offer similar specs as these ones with a recent pricing? I'm talking about the Banshee Mach with Evertune and Lundgrens.


----------



## gunch

RiksRiks said:


> Yeah, I've been looking for a Schecter that tickles my fancy and the 6 string version did, but hell, 1699 bucks? I'd rather buy a Solar for half a grand less. Probably quality on both is on par.
> 
> TBH I've never played a Schecter and Im only looking to buy one for the sake of it, but every year they seem to be gravitating towards the "boutique-spec-but-production-guitars-nonetheless" niche which in turn increases the price A LOT.
> 
> I know it's a Schecter thread but what other brands out there offer similar specs as these ones with a recent pricing? I'm talking about the Banshee Mach with Evertune and Lundgrens.



Any company getting stuff from WMI Korea has put through pretty hefty price bumps the last half decade


----------



## Zado

Korean Wmi guitars haven't been the cheap alternative in a long while.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Where can I buy the purple one? I want


----------



## RiksRiks

gunch said:


> Any company getting stuff from WMI Korea has put through pretty hefty price bumps the last half decade





Zado said:


> Korean Wmi guitars haven't been the cheap alternative in a long while.



I mean, you're not wrong, I think they are one of the most expensive guitars that WMI has made, or maybe I'm just not too updated in latest MIK offers. 

Of course when these start to get reviews I'll reconsider my words (if quality is good enough, which I don't doubt, I may consider buying a 6)


----------



## Frostbite

RiksRiks said:


> I mean, you're not wrong, I think they are one of the most expensive guitars that WMI has made, or maybe I'm just not too updated in latest MIK offers.
> 
> Of course when these start to get reviews I'll reconsider my words (if quality is good enough, which I don't doubt, I may consider buying a 6)


Technically the Strandbergs that were made by them before they switched to Indonesia were. To be honest though the quality coming out of World is fantastic. I owned a Schecter C-7 SLS Elite and it 100% rivaled my RGD3127 in build quality


----------



## Zado

Purple reign, purple reign


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## Zado

The906 said:


> View attachment 79570


About time, I talked to this Ruiz guy when I got his signature guitar, it was about 2-3 years ago. I was super excited for this model.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

The906 said:


> View attachment 79570



That is the hottest Schecter I've ever seen.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Zado said:


> About time, I talked to this Ruiz guy when I got his signature guitar, it was about 2-3 years ago. I was super excited for this model.



Stainless frets no less. Need a trem version tbqh.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Zado said:


> Purple reign, purple reign



I have seen this somewhere before. Was it a GC or MF exclusive?


----------



## Zado

The906 said:


> I have seen this somewhere before. Was it a GC or MF exclusive?


It was posted by Guitarguitar Uk, this one specifically at least


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Zado

Guess who's just got back today


----------



## Carl Kolchak

I really wish Schecter would ditch the 26.5" scale for a 27". I know it's only half an inch, but 27" feels just that much more comfortable.


----------



## mbardu

Seabeast2000 said:


> View attachment 79570



That's basically perfect. Where? How much?


----------



## Seabeast2000

mbardu said:


> That's basically perfect. Where? How much?


I don't know. No schecter SKU. No pricing yet.... 

https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/tonio-ruiz-tr-6-detail


----------



## cardinal

Tempests looks awesome.


----------



## MrWulf

Man can Schecter stop with the Sustainiac? I want a proper 7 with FR and 2 humbuckers, not a Sustainiac


----------



## asopala

MrWulf said:


> Man can Schecter stop with the Sustainiac? I want a proper 7 with FR and 2 humbuckers, not a Sustainiac



I do find it interesting they don't sell it as an option. On the bright side, it's a heck of a lot easier to take out a sustainiac than to put one in.


----------



## sunnyd88

Seabeast2000 said:


> View attachment 79570


What happened to this model? I never saw it in any stores and I had to google it just to find it on Schecter's website. This is one of the best Schecters I've ever seen...


----------



## zenonshandro

sunnyd88 said:


> What happened to this model? I never saw it in any stores and I had to google it just to find it on Schecter's website. This is one of the best Schecters I've ever seen...


Great combination of aesthetics. Would be a good platform for a whole series!


----------



## sunnyd88

zenonshandro said:


> Great combination of aesthetics. Would be a good platform for a whole series!


Very true! The only thing I'd change is I'd go with a non-reversed headstock but the reversed aint bad at all either.


----------



## zenonshandro

sunnyd88 said:


> Very true! The only thing I'd change is I'd go with a non-reversed headstock but the reversed aint bad at all either.



Yeah, either way Schecter needs more in-line headstocks.


----------



## Zado

sunnyd88 said:


> What happened to this model? I never saw it in any stores and I had to google it just to find it on Schecter's website. This is one of the best Schecters I've ever seen...


I guess not avaiable in the US


----------



## possumkiller

I have been eyeing those C-6 Pros and the Reapers. I love the inline headstocks! I just can't stand any of the finishes. Wtf is wrong with having at least one plain color option? Black? White? Red? Blue? Not everyone loves bursted veneers.


----------



## possumkiller

If they would throw that reverse inline on the C-1 Apocalypse I would be all over that shit.


----------



## Zado

possumkiller said:


> If they would throw that reverse inline on the C-1 Apocalypse I would be all over that shit.


Well they did, it was an exclusive for the chinese market iirc.


----------



## possumkiller

Zado said:


> Well they did, it was an exclusive for the chinese market iirc.


FUUUUUUUUUUCK!!! Those are awesome!


----------



## Zado




----------



## Masoo2

please please PLEASE let this become a production model.

I've been waiting on ESP to bring over an affordable equivalent to their ""real"" Snappers (ie: Snapper CTM, Edwards SN) for the longest time so the American market can have a cheaper option to the Tom Anderson Drop Top/Suhr Standard, yet they botched it with their LTD Snapper lineup. The E-II/LTD Elite ST-1 was fine, but only offered with Floyds.

I've had my mouse over checkout on the Edwards E-SN-125 and Schecter Japan EX/SD models more times than I can count.


----------



## cardinal

Zado said:


>



I don't nitpick over things like dust in the photos or pinprick imperfections. 

But that string alignment over base of the neck is unacceptable. Almost no room for the low E and way too much room by the high e.


----------



## zenonshandro

String alignment is not Right-On-The-Money, Frank.


----------



## mbardu

Masoo2 said:


> please please PLEASE let this become a production model.
> 
> I've been waiting on ESP to bring over an affordable equivalent to their ""real"" Snappers (ie: Snapper CTM, Edwards SN) for the longest time so the American market can have a cheaper option to the Tom Anderson Drop Top/Suhr Standard, yet they botched it with their LTD Snapper lineup. The E-II/LTD Elite ST-1 was fine, but only offered with Floyds.
> 
> I've had my mouse over checkout on the Edwards E-SN-125 and Schecter Japan EX/SD models more times than I can count.



In the same vein, we need broader availability on those Schecter Japan.


----------



## mbardu

cardinal said:


> I don't nitpick over things like dust in the photos or pinprick imperfections.
> 
> But that string alignment over base of the neck is unacceptable. Almost no room for the low E and way too much room by the high e.



If it's not just something with the angle of the picture, then yikes indeed.


----------



## Masoo2

mbardu said:


> In the same vein, we need broader availability on those Schecter Japan.


Yeah I realized I forgot to mention verbatim Schecter Japan like I mentioned ESP needing to bring over their Snappers in a "truer" form and couldn't edit the post after the fact.

Their 7 string offerings are SO cool, such as the Jaguar clone, kinda Ibanez AZish one, and the Super Strat/Anderson-style one.

It's always surprised me that Schecter, having such a legacy of producing these guitars through their USA Custom Shop, never really had an import production line of this style of guitar for the American market. The PT and PT Pro seem to really be the only ones they've made in this style, but those are T-based bodies rather than S ones.


----------



## mbardu

Masoo2 said:


> Yeah I realized I forgot to mention verbatim Schecter Japan like I mentioned ESP needing to bring over their Snappers in a "truer" form and couldn't edit the post after the fact.
> 
> *Their 7 string offerings are SO cool*, such as the Jaguar clone, kinda Ibanez AZish one, and the Super Strat/Anderson-style one.
> 
> It's always surprised me that Schecter, having such a legacy of producing these guitars through their USA Custom Shop, never really had an import production line of this style of guitar for the American market. The PT and PT Pro seem to really be the only ones they've made in this style, but those are T-based bodies rather than S ones.



Yeah don't even talk about their 7s. I mean come on...






Sadly, those (unlike the Korean/Indo imports) do not have stainless steel frets. Such a shame. Otherwise that would pretty much be your Anderson 7 right there.


----------



## Zado

Masoo2 said:


> Yeah I realized I forgot to mention verbatim Schecter Japan like I mentioned ESP needing to bring over their Snappers in a "truer" form and couldn't edit the post after the fact.
> 
> Their 7 string offerings are SO cool, such as the Jaguar clone, kinda Ibanez AZish one, and the Super Strat/Anderson-style one.
> 
> It's always surprised me that Schecter, having such a legacy of producing these guitars through their USA Custom Shop, never really had an import production line of this style of guitar for the American market. The PT and PT Pro seem to really be the only ones they've made in this style, but those are T-based bodies rather than S ones.


They sort of wanted to keep the USA line as more traditionalist and classic looking/sounding (with some obvious exceptions), while delivering the new/avant-garde/weird/one off designs with the import series, which I honestly agree; consider that every time Schecter made an import version of their Traditional/Strat style models (happened various times during the years) it was a super flop.. In such sense the NJ series is almost miraculous


----------



## Masoo2

mbardu said:


> Yeah don't even talk about their 7s. I mean come on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, those (unlike the Korean/Indo imports) do not have stainless steel frets. Such a shame. Otherwise that would pretty much be your Anderson 7 right there.



Look at this man, https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/mij-esp-made-schecter-japan-7-string-eu-worldwide.323038/ goddddddddd



Zado said:


> They sort of wanted to keep the USA line as more traditionalist and classic looking/sounding (with some obvious exceptions), while delivering the new/avant-garde/weird/one off designs with the import series, which I honestly agree; consider that every time Schecter made an import version of their Traditional/Strat style models (happened various times during the years) it was a super flop.. In such sense the NJ series is almost miraculous



As someone who didn't pay attention to Schecter that much up until the Blackjack SLS/ATX era, I honestly loved seeing the success of the NJ series. However, my guess is that it's success was based on the rising popularity of the "traditional but not" guitar attached with Instagram-core musicians, such as Suhr and Mateus Asato, Polyphia and all of their shenanigans, pickupjazz, etc.

Prior to all of that though, did Schecter ever try to release an Anderson-style Drop Top/Drop Top Classic import model? Or was it just more basic stuff like strats/teles, maybe with like a humbucker in the bridge?


----------



## Zado

Damn, I remember complaining cause the body was too small, what happened?


----------



## Zado

Bonus


----------



## Seabeast2000

Witty complement about abandoning that 3 knob bullshit goes here.


----------



## sunnyd88

Zado said:


> Bonus



Execute order 66


----------



## cip 123

Masoo2 said:


> Look at this man, https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/mij-esp-made-schecter-japan-7-string-eu-worldwide.323038/ goddddddddd
> 
> 
> 
> As someone who didn't pay attention to Schecter that much up until the Blackjack SLS/ATX era, I honestly loved seeing the success of the NJ series. However, my guess is that it's success was based on the rising popularity of the "traditional but not" guitar attached with Instagram-core musicians, such as Suhr and Mateus Asato, Polyphia and all of their shenanigans, pickupjazz, etc.
> 
> Prior to all of that though, did Schecter ever try to release an Anderson-style Drop Top/Drop Top Classic import model? Or was it just more basic stuff like strats/teles, maybe with like a humbucker in the bridge?



Schecter have had the "trad" in the line up for years, just a basic strat, but never anyone to champion it, you're right. 

As for the Anderson style you see from Schecter Japan, they're usually just that exclusive to Japan. I'm unsure if it's a design/legal thing, but I believe a lot of these guys like Anderson and Suhr have had their time at Schecter during the early days.

But these days pretty much anything can be copied as long as the headstock is different, given how recent legal cases have gone.


----------



## Zado

Hell, am I the only one absolutely mesmerized by those Traditionals? Never seen import strats looking that good!


----------



## StevenC

Zado said:


> Hell, am I the only one absolutely mesmerized by those Traditionals? Never seen import strats looking that good!


I got to try one of those NJ imports recently and am trying very hard not to buy one.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Man that red route 66 reminds me of a Schecter I saw in one of my old music elective classes in high school. The book had a guitar that looked like that by Schecter.


----------



## Zado

StevenC said:


> I got to try one of those NJ imports recently and am trying very hard not to buy one.


Same here, stellar guitar for the price. And these are loaded with their USA Pasadena singles, which are absolutely badass


----------



## sunnyd88

Zado said:


> Bonus



Are these coming to the US? Someone please say yes...please...


----------



## Zado

sunnyd88 said:


> Are these coming to the US? Someone please say yes...please...


Can't tell for sure, I've seen some on shops here in Italy, I'll make some research


----------



## Carl Kolchak

Zado said:


> Damn, I remember complaining cause the body was too small, what happened?


Why can't they make these available as 27" 7-stringers as well?


----------



## Zado

It's a new model, be patient


Carl Kolchak said:


> Why can't they make these available as 27" 7-stringers as well?


----------



## Tuned

mbardu said:


> In the same vein, we need broader availability on those Schecter Japan.



I actually got a SD-7-24 as my go-to guitar. 
This is not mine, mine has a darker flame


----------



## cip 123

Tuned said:


> I actually got a SD-7-24 as my go-to guitar.
> This is not mine, mine has a darker flame
> View attachment 82453


I'm super interested in getting a Schecter NV-7 from Japan, could you tell me a bit about yours? Quality, neck shape etc?


----------



## Tuned

cip 123 said:


> As for the Anderson style you see from Schecter Japan, they're usually just that exclusive to Japan. I'm unsure if it's a design/legal thing, but I believe a lot of these guys like Anderson and Suhr have had their time at Schecter during the early days.
> 
> But these days pretty much anything can be copied as long as the headstock is different, given how recent legal cases have gone.


Not sure what exactly you include in the Anderson style but the headstock is pretty common in their US line and their quarterpound pickups with large magnets, namely the Super Rock and Monster Tone, are designed and at least some of them are built in the US. 
Not sure about the Super Rock J and Monster Tone J, their moniker could imply 'made in Japan'


----------



## Tuned

cip 123 said:


> I'm super interested in getting a Schecter NV-7 from Japan, could you tell me a bit about yours? Quality, neck shape etc?


I'l be glad to.
quality wise, it is a MIJ ESP product. I cross-checked the address in the papers of mine and it 100% falls with the address of the ESP Takada facility. The gig bag is pretty much a ESP gig bag too, more expensive models come with a HSC but I haven't seen one yet. The guitar came great from the box. Perfect fretwork, great setup, GOTOH tuners, GOTOH 1996T on the 6-string version, but FR1000 on the 7-string. Some models come with an OFR . You're interested in the NV series, the floyd on the 6-string is a SGR trem which is a Schecter branded GOTOH, and the NV-7 comes with a Hipshot. Matching flame maple veneer on the headstock is such an easy thing to do but looks so awesome, other makers should do this more. The neck is very substantial, noticeably fatter than on my previous EBMM JP7. I have large hands and fingers but I often put my thumb over in the higher positions rather than anchoring against the middle of the neck. I don't know how to explain this but if there's such a thing as a cross between 7-string C-shape shape and a D-shape without a distinct flatness in the middle, this could be close. The pickups have a split function and a smart wiring and have an interesting voicing. I'm not exactly 'in love' with them, but this is personal, they sound perfectly fine and definitely have a distinct voicing of their own. When I broke a ground wire on an accident, the guy who did the service for me told me the wiring was perfectly well, the pots were very good and of some Japanese brand he didn't know.
This is one hefty guitar, I was astonished how an alder-bodied superstrat could weigh more than a 5-string bass. Maybe it's just mine, I haven't heard such from the only other person I know who's had the same model. With my large hands, I would love the lower cutout to be a bit deeper and the lower horn a bit thinner, but I still execute bends on the 24th fret when I have to.
With the current prices on ESP and E-II and almost no supply whatsoever of Edwards 7-strings with floyds, this is a difficult one to beat.


----------



## Vegetta

cip 123 said:


> Schecter have had the "trad" in the line up for years, just a basic strat, but never anyone to champion it, you're right.


Laughs in Nick Johnston

I honestly didnt even know they made a trad stat style before seeing Johnston Playing one


----------



## Supernaut

Those new strats get the thumbs up from me if the price is reasonable. 

Schecter are doing the right thing here - abandoning the six screw bridge for a two, adding some decent pickups, and also looks like they're baking the maple on those necks.

They have traditional branding but there's a lot of modern appointments, which sets them apart from the Mexican strats at that price point (I'm assuming they're going to compete with the mex Fender stuff).


----------



## olejason

What's the deal with the Route 66 stuff? Is it for the European market only? Weird that they uploaded the YouTube videos but they haven't been mentioned since.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> Damn, I remember complaining cause the body was too small, what happened?



Aren't those just regular Ultras?


----------



## Zado

olejason said:


> What's the deal with the Route 66 stuff? Is it for the European market only? Weird that they uploaded the YouTube videos but they haven't been mentioned since.


Not sure, but wouldn't be surprised, maybe they want to see if there's a decent market for them. I'll ask the dealer soon. 


Supernaut said:


> Those new strats get the thumbs up from me if the price is reasonable.
> 
> Schecter are doing the right thing here - abandoning the six screw bridge for a two, adding some decent pickups, and also looks like they're baking the maple on those necks.
> 
> They have traditional branding but there's a lot of modern appointments, which sets them apart from the Mexican strats at that price point (I'm assuming they're going to compete with the mex Fender stuff).


Here it Italy the R66 series is about 1k Street price, which is not cheap, but not super expensive either if you consider the price of competitors and the specs. Generally speaking you need to upgrade at least the pickups in all the Strats within 500-1500€ price range. The R66 not only are loaded with Pasadena set (which is not just decent, but rather spectacular), but also have locking tuners. Indeed tempting.

You may hear some sounds here. Don't mind the talking and gesture




HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Aren't those just regular Ultras?



At least upgraded with new headstock design. It's sort of a revival of a very old Ultra model apparently (circa 2006)


----------



## StevenC

Vegetta said:


> Laughs in Nick Johnston
> 
> I honestly didnt even know they made a trad stat style before seeing Johnston Playing one


Me neither, but until I saw Mark Knopfler playing one.


----------



## Vegetta

StevenC said:


> Me neither, but until I saw Mark Knopfler playing one.




Oh I didnt know he played one. Pretty cool


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Just saw a couple of the new Ultras pop up on Reverb. $999 a piece. Made in Korea. Not too shabby?



Vegetta said:


> Oh I didnt know he played one. Pretty cool



He pretty much used Schecter for the entire first half of the '80s. 
















The Schecter USA Sultan was based on his candy apple red Strat.


----------



## StevenC

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Just saw a couple of the new Ultras pop up on Reverb. $999 a piece. Made in Korea. Not too shabby?
> 
> 
> 
> He pretty much used Schecter for the entire first half of the '80s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Schecter USA Sultan was based on his candy apple red Strat.


A friend has a Van Nuys PT and I can't stop staring it whenever we hang out.


----------



## Zado

https://www.instagram.com/p/CDCMELj...mn4wZZq2Nc7KzP9QCF_lZLpV86EIEAzJJk61cTl7JoMmE


----------



## possumkiller

Zado said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/CDCMELj...mn4wZZq2Nc7KzP9QCF_lZLpV86EIEAzJJk61cTl7JoMmE


Digging the inlays on those.


----------



## mlp187

Wow those so much better looking than their silver counterparts IMO.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mlp187 said:


> Wow those so much better looking than their silver counterparts IMO.



Yep. The silver only worked for the prototype versions, IMO. But the green fits this VERY well.

I'm also curious about the Sonic Sedeucer pickups. Supposed to be very aggressive sounding.


----------



## Mathemagician

Carl Kolchak said:


> Why can't they make these available as 27" 7-stringers as well?



I mean realistically, how well would those be expected to sell as a production model vs. another 7 string super strat? And does Schecter even do 27” sevens as standard? I only recall 26.5 from them.


----------



## Zado

New USA NJ
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...2650211888&ref=m_notif&notif_t=notify_me_page

Absolutely fantastic IMHO.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## mlp187

Star shaped?


----------



## Albake21

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


Gotta be an apocalypse avenger, that's my guess.


----------



## Zado

mlp187 said:


> Star shaped?


yeah, you wish


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Albake21 said:


> Gotta be an apocalypse avenger, that's my guess.



Pretty sure this is it. People have been asking for a new Avenger for awhile.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

That's definitely an Avenger top wing. Those apocalypse guitars are sick, so count me in since I love the Avenger shape as well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Looks like they're going to unveil the new Avenger(s) today.


----------



## Albake21

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Looks like they're going to unveil the new Avenger(s) today.


Yesterday they showed one with a Floyd which has me super excited, although Schecter always ruins their Floyd models with the damn sustainiac neck pickup and the 10 switches on the body for it.


----------



## Zado

Me needs more Sun Valley SS styled shiz. Some tiger striped/zebra beetchees.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

y'all see that sweet Jake Pitts E1 sig that DCGL had?
mmm floyded out explorer


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Albake21 said:


> Yesterday they showed one with a Floyd which has me super excited, although Schecter always ruins their Floyd models with the damn sustainiac neck pickup and the 10 switches on the body for it.



Bad news is that if it's the same guitar I saw, it probably has a Sustainiac. Has the battery clip on the back.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

I love the Sustainiac, but wish they would use the SC housing rather than the HB, and I wish they had the Sun Valley available in an HSS config with the Sustainiac.


----------



## Zado

Damn thou.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Yeah, I have the aquaburst 7 string avenger with the sustainiac. I actually REALLY love that guitar, even though the neck is too thin for my tastes. The sustainiac is likely the only reason I left the floyd on that guitar unblocked. I ALWAYS block the floyd and end up losing the nut-clamp-pad things on my guitars and that's the only one that's had it remain functional. I dig both the red and blue ones up there. I LOVE that bridge pickup, both in looks and how it sounds. I like the clearer variant more however, and sort of wish I never sold the pair I had last year. Life getting in the way of fun sucks.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

KnightBrolaire said:


> y'all see that sweet Jake Pitts E1 sig that DCGL had?
> mmm floyded out explorer




I love and ALMOST bought one of the trans-purple quilt E1's a while ago. If I had the money now I'd probably get one. I love explorers, I love the sustainiac, I love quilt, and I love purple. Only thing it's missing to me is a 7th string, and I could manage without it. Still love playing me some good ol' sixers.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Km hybrids w Floyd but in mk1 colors. Yessss....
. This is my beliefs.


----------



## mbardu

OOOOh nice avengers. So they basically put the avenger shape, both Apocalypse finishes, the new Mach design language, and a sustainiac in a blender to get this?
I might forgive the headstock and get one when they are predictably discounted in the future.

I'm guessing Indonesian?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Really do wish they went with the 6-in-line version. Not a fan of the 2x4.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Señor Voorhees said:


> I love and ALMOST bought one of the trans-purple quilt E1's a while ago. If I had the money now I'd probably get one. I love explorers, I love the sustainiac, I love quilt, and I love purple. Only thing it's missing to me is a 7th string, and I could manage without it. Still love playing me some good ol' sixers.


They did make a prototype e7 a while back. The owner didn't seem too interested in selling it when I last talked to him lol


----------



## Señor Voorhees

KnightBrolaire said:


> They did make a prototype e7 a while back. The owner didn't seem too interested in selling it when I last talked to him lol



Really? I know they made the hellraiser E7, which is one I actually own, (this guy: https://www.schecterguitars.com/vault/hellraiser-e-7-passive-detail) but I'd kill for that trans purple quilt with a sustainiac and floyd as an E7. Basically, this exact guitar with one more string and maybe a longer scale (which 26.5" is standard for Schecter, but I'd still take a 25.5:" 

https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/e-1-fr-s-special-edition-detail

Anything closer to that would suit my fancy, honestly. I love the hard tail one I have, but floyds mixed with the sustainiac are just delightful fun. (plus that pickup I like more than the Brimstone, which is good in it's own way too.)


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Señor Voorhees said:


> Really? I know they made the hellraiser E7, which is one I actually own, (this guy: https://www.schecterguitars.com/vault/hellraiser-e-7-passive-detail) but I'd kill for that trans purple quilt with a sustainiac and floyd as an E7. Basically, this exact guitar with one more string and maybe a longer scale (which 26.5" is standard for Schecter, but I'd still take a 25.5:"
> 
> https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/e-1-fr-s-special-edition-detail
> 
> Anything closer to that would suit my fancy, honestly. I love the hard tail one I have, but floyds mixed with the sustainiac are just delightful fun. (plus that pickup I like more than the Brimstone, which is good in it's own way too.)


The proto e7 I mentioned is basically just a cherry red version of the hellraiser e7 iirc, so you're not really missing out if you own an e7. 
If they had released that E1 FRS as a 7 string I would have bought one so damn fast. Those specs are really unique for an explorer type.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I sold my soul for my a7frs (which I still have to post about) and this a6 was what I wanted for the longest time. After the new ibanez axion label rg with the sustainiac I was headed into a spiral and I think now I'm just gonna give up tbh. They always make just what I want after I find something else great.


----------



## Anquished

Man I was really hoping for a 7 string version of this to go with my other A7.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The skinny tiny Firebird Ultra guitar lives. 

It's a sig model for Marilyn Manson's guitarist Paul Wiley.

https://reverb.com/item/35130271-sc...ist-paul-wiley-noir-satin-black-6-string-2020






I remember someone pointing out this guitar on that Schecter NAMM video. And well... here it is.


----------



## Zado

It fits the frontman


----------



## jco5055

Question: This Schecter USA Sunset model, that's $1500 new at Guitar Center

https://www.guitarcenter.com/Schect...gc?rNtt=schecter sunset&index=1#productDetail

I was told that it was an exclusive run of 50 for Guitar Center only, but my question is, is this actually a USA model on par with the $3k+ models that they somehow managed to figure out how to sell for half of that on this run? Or is it almost like an "entry level" guitar for the USA shop?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jco5055 said:


> Question: This Schecter USA Sunset model, that's $1500 new at Guitar Center
> 
> https://www.guitarcenter.com/Schecter-Guitar-Research/USA-Custom-Shop-Sunset-Standard-Electric-Guitar-Honey-1500000153879.gc?rNtt=schecter sunset&index=1#productDetail
> 
> I was told that it was an exclusive run of 50 for Guitar Center only, but my question is, is this actually a USA model on par with the $3k+ models that they somehow managed to figure out how to sell for half of that on this run? Or is it almost like an "entry level" guitar for the USA shop?



No bells and whistles and bought in bulk, there's no trick to it really. 

Yeah it's a USA model from the shop that makes the fancy stuff.


----------



## jco5055

MaxOfMetal said:


> No bells and whistles and bought in bulk, there's no trick to it really.
> 
> Yeah it's a USA model from the shop that makes the fancy stuff.



Ah so as you mention it should still feel/play like a USA guitar? It's more the bought in bulk, since no bells and whistles normally from the shop would be $2-2.5k or so?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jco5055 said:


> Ah so as you mention it should still feel/play like a USA guitar? It's more the bought in bulk, since no bells and whistles normally from the shop would be $2-2.5k or so?



These were made to drum up interest in the USA stuff so they were willing to take a hit on the price. 

I haven't handled one of these, but Schecter says they're from the USA shop.


----------



## StevenC

jco5055 said:


> Question: This Schecter USA Sunset model, that's $1500 new at Guitar Center
> 
> https://www.guitarcenter.com/Schecter-Guitar-Research/USA-Custom-Shop-Sunset-Standard-Electric-Guitar-Honey-1500000153879.gc?rNtt=schecter sunset&index=1#productDetail
> 
> I was told that it was an exclusive run of 50 for Guitar Center only, but my question is, is this actually a USA model on par with the $3k+ models that they somehow managed to figure out how to sell for half of that on this run? Or is it almost like an "entry level" guitar for the USA shop?


If it's from the Schecter USA shop it's on par with any guitar in the world, and definitely worth $1500


----------



## MistaSnowman

If I didn't spring for two Silver Mountains already, that would have been worth a quick 20 minute drive for me to scoop that up!!!


----------



## jco5055

MistaSnowman said:


> If I didn't spring for two Silver Mountains already, that would have been worth a quick 20 minute drive for me to scoop that up!!!



What is your local Guitar Center? Asking as I'm in Chicago haha.


----------



## jco5055

StevenC said:


> If it's from the Schecter USA shop it's on par with any guitar in the world, and definitely worth $1500



I have no doubt it's worth that, I just wasn't sure if it was the equivalent/could be worth more normal USA prices like $2-3k


----------



## MistaSnowman

jco5055 said:


> What is your local Guitar Center? Asking as I'm in Chicago haha.



I'm 8 miles from both Highland Park and Arlington Heights.


----------



## Albake21

The Arlington Heights one always has a good selection, maybe even better than the one in Chicago.


----------



## jco5055

What the hell the Arlington Heights location has Friedmans and a used Regius and Vik haha


----------



## Electric Wizard

jco5055 said:


> I have no doubt it's worth that, I just wasn't sure if it was the equivalent/could be worth more normal USA prices like $2-3k


FYI if you're into these, GC used has two for 899 and I believe I've even seen a few at 799 now and then.


----------



## jco5055

Electric Wizard said:


> FYI if you're into these, GC used has two for 899 and I believe I've even seen a few at 799 now and then.



Blows my mind that a legit Schecter USA can be got from $799-$1500 haha.


----------



## Albake21

Electric Wizard said:


> FYI if you're into these, GC used has two for 899 and I believe I've even seen a few at 799 now and then.


I'm definitely not a fan of the look or the bridge, but my god $900 for a USA Schecter is absolutely insane. It would be worth buying it for a really nice mod platform.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Everyone loves the idea of these, but few seem to have bought/been actually interested in them. 

They've been out for a couple years now. 

Though Schecter's marketing in the US is dogshit and most probably don't realize what these are.


----------



## Electric Wizard

jco5055 said:


> Blows my mind that a legit Schecter USA can be got from $799-$1500 haha.


They were pretty slept on for a long time. I picked up a Hollywood for that much a couple years ago, but everything has been slowly going up.


Albake21 said:


> I'm definitely not a fan of the look or the bridge, but my god $900 for a USA Schecter is absolutely insane. It would be worth buying it for a really nice mod platform.


Would be a great candidate for a cool refinish at that price, and still cheaper than a ton of imports.


----------



## jco5055

MaxOfMetal said:


> Everyone loves the idea of these, but few seem to have bought/been actually interested in them.
> 
> They've been out for a couple years now.
> 
> Though Schecter's marketing in the US is dogshit and most probably don't realize what these are.



Everyone in the US thinks of Schecter as the "possibly best sub-$1000 guitars around" and are only thinking of the non-USA models. Probably doesn't help that on their website you have to hunt to find the USA stuff.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jco5055 said:


> Everyone in the US thinks of Schecter as the "possibly best sub-$1000 guitars around" and are only thinking of the non-USA models. Probably doesn't help that on their website you have to hunt to find the USA stuff.



Yeah, that's what I mean. All their competitors (Ibanez, ESP, etc.) have clearly defined and marketed "high end" series of guitars. 

Folks see a guitar with "ESP" on the headstock and they know it's of a certain tier. Same with "Prestige" or "J.Custom".


----------



## cardinal

USA Schecters have terrible used values (or are great bargains, depending on your perspective).


----------



## mbardu

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, that's what I mean. All their competitors (Ibanez, ESP, etc.) have clearly defined and marketed "high end" series of guitars.
> 
> Folks see a guitar with "ESP" on the headstock and they know it's of a certain tier. Same with "Prestige" or "J.Custom".



And then some people see a 90s Mirage with a "ESP Custom guitars" on the back of the headstock and they try to sell it as a 5k custom shop 
Aaaaah the power of branding...


----------



## mbardu

Albake21 said:


> I'm definitely not a fan of the look or the bridge, but my god $900 for a USA Schecter is absolutely insane. It would be worth buying it for a really nice mod platform.



The reasons I haven't bought a couple already (some have been there for months) are the sad sad neck joint and nickel frets.
But they don't seem to please their owner either when you look at how often they end up in the used GC section for such a small production run.


----------



## Zado

mbardu said:


> The reasons I haven't bought a couple already (some have been there for months) are the sad sad neck joint and nickel frets.
> But they don't seem to please their owner either when you look at how often they end up in the used GC section for such a small production run.


It's hard to please modern metal players when two features that have been used for decades no prob like squared joint and nickel frets are now consider a downside...
I mean look at that bridge, it's inexcusable. And no direct mount pickups? Are you kidding me? Nuts.


----------



## mbardu

Zado said:


> It's hard to please modern metal players when two features that have been used for decades no prob like squared joint and nickel frets are now consider a downside...
> I mean look at that bridge, it's inexcusable. And no direct mount pickups? Are you kidding me? Nuts.



Really infuriating that people would have personal preferences before spending _only _1k$ on a guitar right?
I know, I know..._that's_ the thing that's _really _inexcusable.


----------



## Zado

mbardu said:


> Really infuriating that people would have personal preferences before spending _only _1k$ on a guitar right?
> I know, I know..._that's_ the thing that's _really _inexcusable.


I'm not infuriating, at all, I just find it quite funny


----------



## Seabeast2000

I mean we didn't suffer with tube televisions. But I'm not gonna buy one.


----------



## Zado

Seabeast2000 said:


> I mean we didn't suffer with tube televisions. But I'm not gonna buy one.


Sure, but noone is buying a tube television nowadays, while many are still buying "retro specs" guitars.

The *new guitar model incoming* - "I'd buy one in a heartbeat if it had BKP/longer scale/slimmer joint/direct mount pickups/Hannes bridge/multiscale fb/whatever" stereotype is a thing in this forum, and in the modern metal community as well.


----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


> Sure, but noone is buying a tube television nowadays, while many are still buying "retro specs" guitars.
> 
> The *new guitar model incoming* - "I'd buy one in a heartbeat if it had BKP/longer scale/slimmer joint/direct mount pickups/Hannes bridge/multiscale fb/whatever" stereotype is a thing in this forum, and in the modern metal community as well.


It's not really a setreotype if it's actually what is selling.


----------



## I play music

Zado said:


> Sure, but noone is buying a tube television nowadays, while many are still buying "retro specs" guitars.
> 
> The *new guitar model incoming* - "I'd buy one in a heartbeat if it had BKP/longer scale/slimmer joint/direct mount pickups/Hannes bridge/multiscale fb/whatever" stereotype is a thing in this forum, and in the modern metal community as well.


There is so much stuff out there nowadays, so why buy something that is not 100% what you want?


----------



## Zado

Albake21 said:


> It's not really a setreotype if it's actually what is selling.


Stereotypes are based on truths afterall.. 



I play music said:


> There is so much stuff out there nowadays, so why buy something that is not 100% what you want?


I'm not saying one must buy something he doesn't like, just saying nowadays players are extremely picky, unnecessarely at times.


----------



## Mathemagician

Zado said:


> It's hard to please modern metal players when two features that have been used for decades no prob like squared joint and nickel frets are now consider a downside...
> I mean look at that bridge, it's inexcusable. And no direct mount pickups? Are you kidding me? Nuts.



This but un-ironically. 

But the heel may have just been a sign of the times. It’s only recently though that most brands accepted what neckthrough fans and ibanez have been preaching for 15 years in terms of better neck joints.

SS vs nickel isnt a dealbreaker for me. But I sold a JP and bought a Nuno N4, why? Upper. Fret. Access. 

Still if that heel doesn’t bother someone those things are an absolute STEAL for a USA made guitar. Very smart marketing move imo.


----------



## cip 123

For anyone wondering genuinely wondering how the neck joint on a sunset feels I'll offer my opinion considering I own one, and I also HATE square joints. I think any manufacturer today should be able to pull off a better neck joint than a square heel, even if it is "Carved/angled/shaved" whatever, I don't care about tradition it's 2020 if I want a square neck heel I'll buy a used fender.

That being said, I have absolutely no problems playing my Schecter up to the 24th fret. It's never stopped me, to say I've encountered more in the way "shaped" heels is probably an overstatement, but the square joint hasn't caused me any problems shredding my little heart out.

On the Subject of frets though, one should note that these USA standards have blind fret ends, to help stop that old fret sprout problem. Definitely not a feature you see on most guitars even most USA guitars.

You can see in this video here (I don't see any fret ends unless they're extremely well hidden)-



You also get a good look at the angle of that Neck joint.

So someone pickup that Schecter before you lose it. Seems like a total sleeper of a guitar. That said, I still think the real good deals on a Schecters if you're a first time USA made buyer is going used. Just pop a quick reverb search for "Schecter sunset" and you can easily find Masterworks guitars for under 2K.


----------



## I play music

Zado said:


> Stereotypes are based on truths afterall..
> 
> 
> I'm not saying one must buy something he doesn't like, just saying nowadays players are extremely picky, unnecessarely at times.


And I'm saying without being that picky one ends up with his whole house full of guitars these days


----------



## yan12

As an owner of many Schecter USA guitars, these Sunset standards are a steal, especially used. The quality of the work is as good as you will find. Just be careful of a GC setup, they tend to take great playing guitars and make folks doubters. A great setup on any guitar is a blessed thing, but in terms of tone and build quality these guitars rival anyone's efforts.

Swamp ash is a premium these days, and those pickups are excellent. For a workhorse guitar, especially in the rock world, the guitar configured as it is would be an excellent choice for anyone. That guitar sounds massive in lower tunings.

The square joint is fine and not blocky....I have it on several of my guitars and the tilt of it is very good. I have very stubby fingers and it is just not an issue for me. 

ANY USA made Schecter, especially since 2013 to present, is a no brainer if it is sub $1000 and is in original configuration and good condition. I don't see how you can lose unless you just don't like it...but then why would you buy it in the first place?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I play music said:


> And I'm saying without being that picky one ends up with his whole house full of guitars these days


you say that like it's a bad thing


----------



## cip 123

The SSO motto may be “just buy a used prestige” but if you have a decent budget it should definitely be “just buy a used Schecter USA”


----------



## I play music

KnightBrolaire said:


> you say that like it's a bad thing


With apartment prices here it is ..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Guy hold on i
GUYS shut up i gotta show you so 
GUYS SHUT THE FUCK UP AND LOOK AT THIS


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Guy hold on i
> GUYS shut up i gotta show you so
> GUYS SHUT THE FUCK UP AND LOOK AT THIS


I NEEED IT


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Guy hold on i
> GUYS shut up i gotta show you so
> GUYS SHUT THE FUCK UP AND LOOK AT THIS


DA PUSS?? GIMME MOAR OF DAT


----------



## Zado

Betting this is the thing


----------



## Ataraxia2320

That's hot. Schecter doing B.C. Rich better than BC Rich these days. 

Also Zado, not everyone wants a Hannes or a Hipshot style bridge. 

I find palm mutes are waaay chonkier on TOM bridges, and I know several other sound engineers who would say the same thing. 

To say its inexcusable to use a TOM makes it seem like you're in a bubble.


----------



## Zado

Ataraxia2320 said:


> That's hot. Schecter doing B.C. Rich better than BC Rich these days.
> 
> Also Zado, not everyone wants a Hannes or a Hipshot style bridge.
> 
> I find palm mutes are waaay chonkier on TOM bridges, and I know several other sound engineers who would say the same thing.
> 
> To say its inexcusable to use a TOM makes it seem like you're in a bubble.


Hey ask anyone here how the TOm has been a source of complain forever


----------



## Mathemagician

Ok that has to be a signature guitar. I brain farted and thought it was a Jackson and was literally about to say they’d ruin it by putting dry/light rosewood on it. But no, Schecter knows what’s up. MAN I love crackle paint jobs. They were so rare when I started playing that you’d only ever see them in used 80’s guitars. So glad that’s more popular now.


----------



## Zado

That would fit like hell my band when I cover Danzig songs.


----------



## Zado

oh btw

https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/bälsäc-e-1-fr-detail


----------



## Zhysick

Zado said:


> Hey ask anyone here how the TOm has been a source of complain forever



I love TOMs... but I know I am in the minority



Zado said:


> oh btw
> 
> https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/bälsäc-e-1-fr-detail



Looks killer (despite the inlay) but I'm not sure how I feel about the reshaped body... it's like better but worst at the same time... more aggressive, I like the "axe" looking but on the other hand it just looks weird... I guess I need to get used to it.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Fuck maybe my used prestige search is gonna get cut short


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Zado said:


> Hey ask anyone here how the TOm has been a source of complain forever



Here, Yes. 

In the general public, not so much .


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Huh, it's a slightly modified shape.






I actually dig it. Looks somehow sleeker?


----------



## Spicypickles

Different crackle pattern, about the only difference I can see. 

very nice though, quasi kelly shape.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spicypickles said:


> Different crackle pattern, about the only difference I can see.
> 
> very nice though, quasi kelly shape.


it's more ibby destroyer with that back fin


----------



## Spicypickles

Yea kinda, the sharper end and stuff puts it into kelly territory more so for me semantics regardless. I love explorers


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Body has slight bevels (As Knightbrolaire said, like a Kelly)
Lower horn appears to be smaller and has kind of a spear-hook look
The scoop on the ass end of the body is higher and has that same hook changes. 
The sharper lower horn and the scoop being higher gives the body a slightly smaller shape, too.
It basically look like it took design cues from the previous Balsac V.


----------



## cip 123

I get who it's for, but I don't really wanna say I play a Schecter Ball Sack


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> Hey ask anyone here how the TOm has been a source of complain forever


A lot of people like the sound of TOM's better than hipshots. If your whole brand is hipshot based models which Schecter basically is, along with floyd, in the metal guitars. Anyone who doesn't like the sound of hipshot is probably just gonna go buy an LTD.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Huh, it's a slightly modified shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually dig it. Looks somehow sleeker?



Probably somewhat based on the ESP/LTD EX models he played for years.


----------



## SpaceDock

cip 123 said:


> I get who it's for, but I don't really wanna say I play a Schecter Ball Sack



or best pickup line ever? You wanna come over and check out my ball sack? I’ve got some pics of my ball sack if you wanna take a look.


----------



## I play music

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Huh, it's a slightly modified shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually dig it. Looks somehow sleeker?


I just wonder who was like "yeah let's put this third fret inlay, that's awesome, surely it will sell well with this"
I mean it's an otherwise very nice guitar, so I'm sure a lot will buy it anyways but I'm also sure no one would miss the inlay if it wasn't there.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I play music said:


> I just wonder who was like "yeah let's put this third fret inlay, that's awesome, surely it will sell well with this"
> I mean it's an otherwise very nice guitar, so I'm sure a lot will buy it anyways but I'm also sure no one would miss the inlay if it wasn't there.



Probably the dude who designed the guitar to be his sig. 

He's had it on his previous guitars.


----------



## Mathemagician

Honestly I love that it’s an image and not simple dot inlays. I wish it was flipped 90* counter clockwise and big AF on the twelfth fret. But this is more understated. 

For example no one was shocked that the Periphery “P:;:;;:“ symbol was on a bunch of the initial Jacksons as an upgraded feature. 

And hey, at least it’s not a dead roach.


----------



## I play music

Mathemagician said:


> For example no one was shocked that the Periphery “P:;:;;:“ symbol was on a bunch of the initial Jacksons as an upgraded feature.


Well they'd have to pay me to play that. And I actually think I saw them sold cheaper here in the end than the one without, so the market decided the P inlay was a downgrade.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Fellas you seen the blackjack revival? They've been spamming it on Instagram


----------



## Zado

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Fellas you seen the blackjack revival? They've been spamming it on Instagram


Can't wait. I hope they will keep the old solid black finish and triple cream binding, but I fear the urge for a figured top will prevail.


----------



## I play music

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Fellas you seen the blackjack revival? They've been spamming it on Instagram





Zado said:


> Can't wait. I hope they will keep the old solid black finish and triple cream binding, but I fear the urge for a figured top will prevail.


These?
https://www.schecterguitars.com/vault/blackjack-c-1-detail
https://www.schecterguitars.com/vault/blackjack-a-7-detail


----------



## Zado

I play music said:


> These?
> https://www.schecterguitars.com/vault/blackjack-c-1-detail
> https://www.schecterguitars.com/vault/blackjack-a-7-detail


Nope, this


----------



## Jake

I kinda liked the old "blackjack" inlays lol


----------



## Albake21

As hyped as I am about the Blackjack series coming back, this is Schecter we're talking about. They'll find a way to screw this up like they've done with every product line in the past 10 years.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Blackjack ATX >> og blackjack??? Or am I not remembering correctly?


----------



## mbardu

Albake21 said:


> As hyped as I am about the Blackjack series coming back, this is Schecter we're talking about. They'll find a way to screw this up like they've done with every product line in the past 10 years.



What's wrong with the banshee elites, or recent C1 SLS, or MIK Apocalypses, or KM signatures etc?
Genuinely curious, as the recent (~4/5 years in particular) Schecter has been getting better and better IMO. Spearheading a lot of very nice features (luminlays, stainless steel frets, laminate necks) into the mid range over that time too. Even the recent Avengers are looking soooo good that I might finally excuse their awful headstock 

At least until recent move to MII which is still a question mark and increasing prices, maybe some concerns will pop up- but that's the future, and not design related.


----------



## mlp187

I play music said:


> These?
> https://www.schecterguitars.com/vault/blackjack-c-1-detail
> https://www.schecterguitars.com/vault/blackjack-a-7-detail


Glorious. I really like the near-stealth aesthetic.


----------



## I play music

mbardu said:


> What's wrong with the banshee elites, or recent C1 SLS, or MIK Apocalypses, or KM signatures etc?


Ernie Ball nut


----------



## Albake21

mbardu said:


> What's wrong with the banshee elites, or recent C1 SLS, or MIK Apocalypses, or KM signatures etc?
> Genuinely curious, as the recent (~4/5 years in particular) Schecter has been getting better and better IMO. Spearheading a lot of very nice features (luminlays, stainless steel frets, laminate necks) into the mid range over that time too. Even the recent Avengers are looking soooo good that I might finally excuse their awful headstock
> 
> At least until recent move to MII which is still a question mark and increasing prices, maybe some concerns will pop up- but that's the future, and not design related.


With every line there's always something weird about it. Whether it's abalone, tacky looking inlays, horrible burl tops, that damn sustaniac on all of their floyds, whatever drunken mistake the new banshee GT's with the weird racing stripe, etc. Things like the banshee elite series having no normal floyd option without the 5 controls or having a black bridge and chrome tuners/knobs. Honestly the only series I can think of that doesn't have any issues with the KM line and that was fully designed by Merrow himself, no Schecter. The sls elites have great specs but look tacky as hell. The Apocalypse line is actually pretty solid, but man that top is super uncomfortable on the forearm. The new banshee mach series is actually pretty cool, but again, mixed hardware colors, no normal floyd option, and why chrome on modern looking guitars? Not to mention the purple heart neck does not fit with it at all.

I swear Schecter is so out of touch with the modern player. They are like the uncle that tries to be so "hip" and "cool" by taking a glance at other companies but completely falls flat when executed. I love Schecter, they have the quality, the fan base, and really cool models, but they just always screw something up with the specs.

EDIT: I mean come on... look at this back cavity, you'd have to be drunk to think that's okay. It's rounded for a reason.


----------



## BigViolin

It’s like guitar companies are sports teams.


----------



## mbardu

Albake21 said:


> With every line there's always something weird about it. Whether it's abalone, tacky looking inlays, horrible burl tops, that damn sustaniac on all of their floyds, whatever drunken mistake the new banshee GT's with the weird racing stripe, etc. Things like the banshee elite series having no normal floyd option without the 5 controls or having a black bridge and chrome tuners/knobs. Honestly the only series I can think of that doesn't have any issues with the KM line and that was fully designed by Merrow himself, no Schecter. The sls elites have great specs but look tacky as hell. The Apocalypse line is actually pretty solid, but man that top is super uncomfortable on the forearm. The new banshee mach series is actually pretty cool, but again, mixed hardware colors, no normal floyd option, and why chrome on modern looking guitars? Not to mention the purple heart neck does not fit with it at all.
> 
> I swear Schecter is so out of touch with the modern player. They are like the uncle that tries to be so "hip" and "cool" by taking a glance at other companies but completely falls flat when executed. I love Schecter, they have the quality, the fan base, and really cool models, but they just always screw something up with the specs.
> 
> EDIT: I mean come on... look at this back cavity, you'd have to be drunk to think that's okay. It's rounded for a reason.



I'll give you the inlays, they can be pretty whack  . Their headstocks kinda suck too if I'm being honest.
But those and the rest are really down to preference though. And sure, if all you want is a black or plain guitar with a Floyd, you'll buy an Ibanez anyway, so I guess they're not trying to compete on that front- which makes sense. For people who feel that something like a black fade SLS Elite is too tacky, then this pretty much only leaves flat black and grey as finish options. And that's fine, not everyone has to like figured tops or wood grain.
But once you set that aside, it's really not that bad. For every funky finish that you might not like, they have the equivalent guitar with more subdued looks. And in terms of being out of touch with the modern player, it's kinda the other way around. 26.5 scale sevens, stainless steel frets, modern neck profiles, luminlays, modern pickups across the range (including their own which are often top notch), sustainiac (whether you have use for it or not), evertune (whether I like it or not), some of the best hardware at their price points. Few people have that in their catalog. Of course you may not find the exact combination of features you like, but that's the case with pretty much any brand of stock guitars at the end of the day (unless again, we're just after a plain RG with a Floyd). If that's too limiting, you buy something custom or semi custom.

I mean, I don't really care that much at the end of the day, but I found you reply pretty surprising, at least in comparison to what other brands have done recently vs Schecter! What's a brand that's more "in touch" at those price points? Disclaimer: I'm old apparently so it's quite likely I'm just out of touch as them


----------



## Metal Mortician

All I can say is that the circa 2005 Blackjack series were great workhorse guitars. This was before the Hellraiser became the norm. 

First 7s I recalled with a 26.5” scale. Loomis used them extensively before he got his signature model.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I guess I'm in the minority but I think Schecter stuff looks amazing. I like the simplicity of Ibanez but Schecter is my favorite modern brand. Old BC Rich is my favorite look but I can't get behind the modern brand.


----------



## Shask

Zado said:


> Can't wait. I hope they will keep the old solid black finish and triple cream binding, but I fear the urge for a figured top will prevail.


I was actually looking at the old ones recently because I was really thinking about buying one. I liked those old black/creme ones. I am curious what the reboot will be like.


----------



## asopala

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I guess I'm in the minority but I think Schecter stuff looks amazing. I like the simplicity of Ibanez but Schecter is my favorite modern brand.



Nah, I'm with you on that. Besides that they looks great to my eyes, the specs are INSANE. This and last year's offerings weren't totally my cup of tea (especially once the SLS Elites were released, which nearly have my ideal specs for a 6 string barring some electronics mods I'd probably do myself), but the fact that they keep adding stuff each year is amazing to me. And the fact that they can do it at that price point is ridiculous (barring the new guys with Lundgren pickups, but I think that's why they cost so much more).

As far as the Floyd models go, I agree they should offer them without Sustainiacs again like they did before for people who don't want them, but at least they're significantly easier to take out than they are to install. And then for the holes where the mini switches are, you can put covers on them or use the holes to add more controls if you want. And you can sell the Sustainiac to someone else if you so desire.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

The number of these that I've had come across my workbench over the last couple of years have increase my admiration for them as a brand. Their build quality lends itself to very high quality setups to be easily accomplished. Of the few bad apples that I've seen, it is largely due to user neglect.


----------



## Mathemagician

My next 7 is either going to be an Aristides if I want full on USA/JP/EU quality and price point, or a Schecter SLS something if I want a budget option that just plays great. Like, there’s really no real competition unless you love ibanez neck profile/ESP’s headstocks.


----------



## Anquished

I was actually hoping that the new Blackjack line has an A-7, just pleeeasse for the love of god don't put a TOM on it.


----------



## Zado

Ok guys I need some help.

I'm being gassed by these


----------



## mbardu

Zado said:


> Ok guys I need some help.
> 
> I'm being gassed by these



Seeing this picture at first: _geez, DCGL is upping their SK prototype Schecter game!_

After actually checking: _oh actually it's US Custom Shop...gonna need a few more thousands _


----------



## Zado

mbardu said:


> Seeing this picture at first: _geez, DCGL is upping their SK prototype Schecter game!_
> 
> After actually checking: _oh actually it's US Custom Shop...gonna need a few more thousands _



My problem is me liking those things. I've always hated avenger shape, and never dug Gates as well.


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> My problem is me liking those things. I've always hated avenger shape, and never dug Gates as well.


I'm not a huge fan but these are definitely a guitar I'd love to own when I have enough income to live comfortably  

Not an urgent need to buy one, but damn I'd love to own it


----------



## Zado

cip 123 said:


> I'm not a huge fan but these are definitely a guitar I'd love to own when I have enough income to live comfortably
> 
> Not an urgent need to buy one, but damn I'd love to own it


The yellow-black is calling me...help.


----------



## Mathemagician

Zado said:


> Ok guys I need some help.
> 
> I'm being gassed by these



That lightning crackle lookin’ mad juicy.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Mathemagician said:


> That lightning crackle lookin’ mad juicy.


makes me want an explorer with the same finish


----------



## Mathemagician

KnightBrolaire said:


> makes me want an explorer with the same finish



Super Strat with a h/s config, floyd rose, and 22 frets.


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> The yellow-black is calling me...help.


So many sick finishes you could do with that paint job, the yellow looks awesome


----------



## Zado

Purple reign, purple reign..


----------



## Jarmake

Ooo... I like that purple. And I could live with a sustainiac too.


----------



## yan12

A friend of mine played some of my Schecter guitars 3-4 weeks ago. Mine are all USA, but the discussion was more about dollar for value of various brands. We found a USA made on reverb but he did not like the configuration...so he purchased a Red Reign guitar, which is like this purple one.

I just took it for a test drive myself, and I was very impressed with the instrument especially for the feature set and price point. I don't like finished necks or those inlays myself, but once again I feel Schecter is delivering outstanding quality and features at reasonable prices. I think the purple is great looking! I almost want a sustainer now.


----------



## possumkiller

Zado said:


> Sure, but noone is buying a tube television nowadays, while many are still buying "retro specs" guitars.
> 
> The *new guitar model incoming* - "I'd buy one in a heartbeat if it had BKP/longer scale/slimmer joint/direct mount pickups/Hannes bridge/multiscale fb/whatever" stereotype is a thing in this forum, and in the modern metal community as well.



Dude, this is wrong on so many levels. BKP and Hannes are so 2012. If you want a guitar to get in the cool club these days, it has to have Fishmans and an Evertune.


----------



## possumkiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> makes me want an explorer with the same finish


Makes me want an ML with the same finish.


----------



## cip 123

yan12 said:


> A friend of mine played some of my Schecter guitars 3-4 weeks ago. Mine are all USA, but the discussion was more about dollar for value of various brands. We found a USA made on reverb but he did not like the configuration...so he purchased a Red Reign guitar, which is like this purple one.
> 
> I just took it for a test drive myself, and I was very impressed with the instrument especially for the feature set and price point. I don't like finished necks or those inlays myself, but once again I feel Schecter is delivering outstanding quality and features at reasonable prices. I think the purple is great looking! I almost want a sustainer now.


While I think the quality is there, and if the features are what you really want you can't go wrong. 

But when I can grab a Schecter USA used for the same price as an import model, I'm taking USA all day.


----------



## mbardu

possumkiller said:


> Dude, this is wrong on so many levels. BKP and Hannes are so 2012. If you want a guitar to get in the cool club these days, it has to have Fishmans and an Evertune.



Don't be so narrow minded. 
OK for evertune, but multiscale headless will also be acceptable.


----------



## jaxadam

yan12 said:


> A friend of mine played some of my Schecter guitars 3-4 weeks ago. Mine are all USA, but the discussion was more about dollar for value of various brands. We found a USA made on reverb but he did not like the configuration...so he purchased a Red Reign guitar, which is like this purple one.
> 
> I just took it for a test drive myself, and I was very impressed with the instrument especially for the feature set and price point. I don't like finished necks or those inlays myself, but once again I feel Schecter is delivering outstanding quality and features at reasonable prices. I think the purple is great looking! I almost want a sustainer now.



I absolutely agree. I am a little bit of a guitar snob, but I have always been impressed with the value you get with Schecter. I’ve never owned one, but I’ve played quite a few that, for the price, were some of the best bang for the buck. I felt very comfortable with the control layouts, and even some of the extra cosmetics came in at an astonishingly decent finish for the money. I wouldn’t be surprised if my oldest son’s first guitar is either a Schecter or PRS Private Stock.


----------



## mbardu

Soooo MF has the semi-recent CR6s for 400 something.
Worth it for the pickups? Or is the verdict that those are still pretty bad on the Indo guitars spectrum?


----------



## I play music

possumkiller said:


> Makes me want an ML with the same finish.


I think I have seen one like this


----------



## Zado

Triple cream binding and gloss black


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Yoooooo the avenger is making a comeback this year and I'm HYPE

If I was playing gigs and didn't need a tenor sax I'd be throwing dollars at them


----------



## KnightBrolaire

All I need to know is when the hell the Balsac E1 sig ships out, because that is a must buy for me.


----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


> Triple cream binding and gloss black


So it looks like they will have the same inlays as the new Silver Mountain series (spotted on that Avenger), which I personally like a lot! Although I'm really hoping they don't add something weird to the 12th fret.


----------



## Zado

Albake21 said:


> Although I'm really hoping they don't add something weird to the 12th fret.



Don't be super blasphemous, if they revamp the series this must get back as well


----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


> Don't be super blasphemous, if they revamp the series this must get back as well


There have been many iterations of the blackjack series in which most of them did not have that inlay. Very few actually did, so fingers crossed it doesn't. From a business standpoint it would seem like a pretty silly thing to do in today's world of guitar players.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Fuck it, I'll take a reissue of the mid-2000's Blackjack series. The one with the gloss black finishes and multi-ply cream binding. Also looks like it'll have the Silver Mountain inlays, whcih is cool.


----------



## Zado

Albake21 said:


> There have been many iterations of the blackjack series in which most of them did not have that inlay. Very few actually did, so fingers crossed it doesn't. From a business standpoint it would seem like a pretty silly thing to do in today's world of guitar players.


Getting my pitchfork ready for ya.


----------



## I play music

Albake21 said:


> There have been many iterations of the blackjack series in which most of them did not have that inlay. Very few actually did, so fingers crossed it doesn't. From a business standpoint it would seem like a pretty silly thing to do in today's world of guitar players.


This is one of the few Schecter inlays that have style, like something that someone might order from a guy like daemoness, not some stupid skull etc.


----------



## Mathemagician

possumkiller said:


> Dude, this is wrong on so many levels. BKP and Hannes are so 2012. If you want a guitar to get in the cool club these days, it has to have Fishmans and an Evertune.



Hot for 2021- Evertune with trem. Based on absolutely nothing. You heard it here first. No facts - the best in heresay. 



Zado said:


> Triple cream binding and gloss black



Just reminds me of a cake baking show where a contestant went “ButtercreamButtercreamButtercream”. 

Seriously though where in the lineup quality wise would the blackjack series fall? Is this just to compete with Iron Label/Black Metal series from ibanez & ESP?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mathemagician said:


> Hot for 2021- Evertune with trem. Based on absolutely nothing. You heard it here first. No facts - the best in heresay.
> 
> 
> 
> Just reminds me of a cake baking show where a contestant went “ButtercreamButtercreamButtercream”.
> 
> Seriously though where in the lineup quality wise would the blackjack series fall? Is this just to compete with Iron Label/Black Metal series from ibanez & ESP?



It's gonna be with all the other upper-tier Diamond Series guitars within the $900 - $1400 range most likely.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So yeah, I'm guessing it's gonna be this series of Blackjacks. But with the Silver Mountain inlays (with the playing card 12th inlay), Sustainiacs, and either Floyd Rose, Hipshot Gibraltars, or Evertunes


----------



## mbardu

I play music said:


> This is one of the few Schecter inlays that have style, like something that someone might order from a guy like daemoness, not some stupid skull etc.



Everybody who ordered skulls from Dylan suddenly feels insulted


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Well, it's up on the website and I'm a little surprised. Same specs as previous years but with stainless steel frets and Lundgrens. All TOM and string through aside from an FRS which idk why you'd get this one over a Banshee Mach but still. 

I was expecting something a little.....different?


----------



## I play music

mbardu said:


> Everybody who ordered skulls from Dylan suddenly feels insulted







this the skull I'm talking about: http://iheartguitarblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/schecter_0.jpg
one can make good looking skulls too but not Schecter

edit: can't embed image


----------



## I play music

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Well, it's up on the website and I'm a little surprised. Same specs as previous years but with stainless steel frets and Lundgrens. All TOM and string through aside from an FRS which idk why you'd get this one over a Banshee Mach but still.
> 
> I was expecting something a little.....different?


https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/blackjack
I am really positively surprised, especially the Lundgren and stainless steel frets. These look like perfect workhorse metal machines.
Banshee Mach has totally different woods I think, this is all mahogany, so maybe different sound (without opening tone wood debate)
Also the Blackjack LP is the first LP-style guitar from Schecter that I see that is good looking
I would like black hardware more but it's okay the way it is. 
Kinda interested to see prices for these.


----------



## Zado

No cards inlay 

They look good tho, not a fan of direct mount pickups, but the color scheme is evergreen.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wow. Wasn't expecting the ToMs.

I'm a fan though.


----------



## Anquished

Meh, ToM. I'll grab the Apocalypse Avenger instead.

Also still no A7


----------



## Albake21

Satin neck, direct mounted pickups, Lundgren M6's, actually nice looking inlays without the ridiculous 12th inlay..... they did it. Schecter actually pulled it off! Of course, that damn sustaniac is there on the Floyd model though, but hey I'll give them a pass.


----------



## cip 123

I’m actually super interested in that c7, nice simple look!


----------



## I play music

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wow. Wasn't expecting the ToMs.
> 
> I'm a fan though.


The way I see these is kind of Les Paul specs (mahogany body&neck, 2 vol, ToM) in a different shape with some modern appointments (stainless steel frets, Lundgren pickups)


----------



## I play music

Something I wonder is why those string ferrules are not in one line but with a jump after the first three strings
Did Schecter think this looks good or is there some technical reason behind this?


----------



## Mathemagician

That’s C7 is so nice and simple. I don’t think I’ll be able to go “if only the bridge was Hipshot”, I mean everything else about it is so clean.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I play music said:


> The way I see these is kind of Les Paul specs (mahogany body&neck, 2 vol, ToM) in a different shape with some modern appointments (stainless steel frets, Lundgren pickups)



Yeah that's basically what a lot of Schecters were back in the day. Les Pauls in a superstrat suit. Just didn't expect it since Schecter was going all in with the more modern bridges.


----------



## mbardu

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah that's basically what a lot of Schecters were back in the day. Les Pauls in a superstrat suit. Just didn't expect it since Schecter was going all in with the more modern bridges.



Although the superstrat shaped ones are 25.5 scale guitars. 
That's not very Les Paul-y, and arguably a bigger factor than similar wood types.


----------



## Zado

Mike Ciravolo has always been a Gibson fan secretly. I mean, Schecter single cut is very LP reminescent, the headstock is the reverse of LP headstock, some of their pickups sound very Gibson-ish (which is good), and man, their Strats are called "Traditional" and "Standard"


----------



## Zado

EDIT: double

EDIT: useful double


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Oh man they need to make a Solo-II 7 string already. My body is ready and willing.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

I'd like to see Schecter make a 7-string 26.5" LP in either black or white with passives.


----------



## I play music

Carl Kolchak said:


> I'd like to see Schecter make a 7-string 26.5" LP in either black or white with passives.


Or a Les Paul Baritone 28"


----------



## Carl Kolchak

I play music said:


> Or a Les Paul Baritone 28"


F
U
C
K

Y
E
A
H
!


----------



## gunch

red and black blackjacks with hipshots > these

Shit are those black heavens tho


----------



## mbardu

Albake21 said:


> Satin neck, direct mounted pickups, Lundgren M6's, actually nice looking inlays without the ridiculous 12th inlay..... they did it. Schecter actually pulled it off! Of course, that damn sustaniac is there on the Floyd model though, but hey I'll give them a pass.



The funny thing is that this time I think the guitar look pretty decent, but are kinda ruined by those inlays


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I play music said:


> Or a Les Paul Baritone 28"





Carl Kolchak said:


> F
> U
> C
> K
> 
> Y
> E
> A
> H
> !



I know 6-string baritones sell like shit, but man I wish Schecter would do a 28'' one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I know 6-string baritones sell like shit, but man I wish Schecter would do a 28'' one.


buy a hellcat and swap the pickups.. 30" scale


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Y


KnightBrolaire said:


> buy a hellcat and swap the pickups.. 30" scale


Yeah but it's ugly. 

They also make the Hellrasier VI, but I find going passed 28.5 is getting into ridonkulous territory for my own taste.


----------



## I play music

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I know 6-string baritones sell like shit, but man I wish Schecter would do a 28'' one.


Dunno, I feel like they re more popular than 8 stringers now. 
I think the Ibanez 28" RG sells quite well


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Y
> 
> Yeah but it's ugly.
> 
> They also make the Hellrasier VI, but I find going passed 28.5 is getting into ridonkulous territory for my own taste.


YOU FUCKIN TAKE THAT BACK
The hellcat is probably my favorite shape they make.
Also if you're gonna go long scale then go all the way lol
I rotate between my 28.6" and 27.7" baritones all the time. Back when I had a 30" it was barely a jump up to it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I play music said:


> Dunno, I feel like they re more popular than 8 stringers now.
> I think the Ibanez 28" RG sells quite well



I think every time Schecter's done a baritone 6-string, it didn't sell well. Then again, they only do 26.5'' scales. I think if they went all out and did 27'' - 28'' scale guitars, they'd do better. People in the MOAR = BETTER crowd (like me ). 



KnightBrolaire said:


> YOU FUCKIN TAKE THAT BACK
> The hellcat is probably my favorite shape they make.
> Also if you're gonna go long scale then go all the way lol



I only wanna tune this thing down to like A or G#  Although having something to tune down to F or eventually drop E would be fun.


----------



## I play music

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think every time Schecter's done a baritone 6-string, it didn't sell well. Then again, they only do 26.5'' scales. I think if they went all out and did 27'' - 28'' scale guitars, they'd do better. People in the MOAR = BETTER crowd (like me ).
> 
> 
> 
> I only wanna tune this thing down to like A or G#  Although having something to tune down to F or eventually drop E would be fun.


I think they have a 27 apocalypse but maybe I'm wrong
But was there any Schecter 6 baritone ever between 27.5 and 29 let's say. Me doesn't think so


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I play music said:


> I think they have a 27 apocalypse but maybe I'm wrong
> But was there any Schecter 6 baritone ever between 27.5 and 29 let's say. Me doesn't think so


https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/c-1-ex-apocalypse-rusty-grey-detail
Well shit, it is 27''. Thought it was also 26.5.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Someone apparently found these on the Sweetwater site somehow? Wasn't able to find any info, but probably will be lower-midrange guitars.


----------



## Albake21

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Someone apparently found these on the Sweetwater site somehow? Wasn't able to find any info, but probably will be lower-midrange guitars.


Damn those are cool! I'd totally consider that blue one. Big question though, is that Floyd a special or a 1000 series. If it's a 1000 I'm pretty interested!

Just to add, those pickups look like Schecter's USA made pickups so these might be up there in quality with their Apocalypse series.


----------



## Albake21

Actually just found this! I guess it will be a cheaper series and an update of the omen series. If you google Omen elite you can find them around the $500 range.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> but probably will be lower-midrange guitars.


Doesnt look like it tho!


----------



## Seabeast2000

Dammit, someone posted a white e-1 yesterday and I can't find the post. Anyone know what model that wss. Also my shift key isn't working....


----------



## Zado

Seabeast2000 said:


> Dammit, someone posted a white e-1 yesterday and I can't find the post. Anyone know what model that wss. Also my shift key isn't working....


Jake Pittz signature
https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/jake-pitts-e-1-fr-smwht-detail


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Albake21 said:


> Actually just found this! I guess it will be a cheaper series and an update of the omen series. If you google Omen elite you can find them around the $500 range.



Yep, dude said $500 - $600. Had a feling it was gonna be an Omen or Damien series guitar.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Zado said:


> Jake Pittz signature
> https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/jake-pitts-e-1-fr-smwht-detail


Thanks


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

https://www.pitbullaudio.com/pre-or...wood-fretboard-floyd-see-thru-blue-burst.html

Looks pretty good from the pictures


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay that actually looks pretty fucking slick.


----------



## cip 123

TheBolivianSniper said:


> https://www.pitbullaudio.com/pre-or...wood-fretboard-floyd-see-thru-blue-burst.html
> 
> Looks pretty good from the pictures


Finally they got away from those square neck joints!


----------



## Mathemagician

cip 123 said:


> Finally they got away from those square neck joints!



To their credit Schecter moved away from blocky heels really fast. And their neckthroughs typically have a more sculpted heel than most LTD’s.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Mathemagician said:


> To their credit Schecter moved away from blocky heels really fast. And their neckthroughs typically have a more sculpted heel than most LTD’s.



BC Rich neck through heels have yet to be beat tho


----------



## cip 123

Mathemagician said:


> To their credit Schecter moved away from blocky heels really fast. And their neckthroughs typically have a more sculpted heel than most LTD’s.


There were still a few lurking in their catalogue, and given Ibanez got on the AANJ thing in the 90's I'm still surprised so many companies have squares


----------



## trem licking

cip 123 said:


> There were still a few lurking in their catalogue, and given Ibanez got on the AANJ thing in the 90's I'm still surprised so many companies have squares


Square heel = unfinished guitar


----------



## Isolationist

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Someone apparently found these on the Sweetwater site somehow? Wasn't able to find any info, but probably will be lower-midrange guitars.



If you're talking about the dude on the Schecter Guitar Forum on FB, he literally just went on Sweetwater and sorted solidbody guitars by "new".


----------



## possumkiller

Wtf is so bad about a square heel? Jfc is there anything the millennials won't complain about? I bet if misha mansour played a square heel everyone would be tripping over themselves talking about how awesome they are.


----------



## Zado

possumkiller said:


> Wtf is so bad about a square heel? Jfc is there anything the millennials won't complain about? I bet if misha mansour played a square heel everyone would be tripping over themselves talking about how awesome they are.


He would likely complain on some social as well, maybe after posting a topic here on SS to et us know he's still around.


----------



## cip 123

possumkiller said:


> Wtf is so bad about a square heel? Jfc is there anything the millennials won't complain about? I bet if misha mansour played a square heel everyone would be tripping over themselves talking about how awesome they are.


It’s come up a few times in this thread.


Not that far back, I’ve got a square heel on my Schecter USA and have no problem with it.


As a design aspect I always feel it’s a little lazy though, like I said Ibanez got on the AANJ game in the 90s, why other companies can’t figure it out in 2020 is beyond me, it looks better and feels better for these styles of guitars. If I want a strat with a square heel I’d buy a fender.


----------



## cardinal

FWIW I prefer a square heel and order my custom Schecters with them. Just feels better to me.


----------



## trem licking

Because square heels are neanderthalic. They feel like shit compared to a good sculpted heel. If you like em, more power i guess... But i dont get it (shrug)


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

possumkiller said:


> Wtf is so bad about a square heel? Jfc is there anything the millennials won't complain about? I bet if misha mansour played a square heel everyone would be tripping over themselves talking about how awesome they are.



Hey I got tiny ass boy hands, I'm not reaching any upper frets with a square heel too easy. 

But I've played plenty of guitars with one that I liked, like the JS prestiges are amazing and I don't mind it too badly on them. 

Just given the choice I'd rather have a comfy heel.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the feel of the neck heel doesn't matter if you've got good wide open fret access due to bigger cutaways imo


----------



## Zado

Every Halloweeez gets better


----------



## I play music

Zado said:


> Every Halloweeez gets better


WTF


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zado said:


> Every Halloweeez gets better



Love it.


----------



## Seabeast2000

They have definitely dusted off the Avenger template this year.


----------



## budda

They only put fret markers on the frets they expect players to use


----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


> Every Halloweeez gets better


Absolutely love it! They said it's 26.5" scale, but I'd love to know if it has the normal or ultra thin C shaped neck. Also it's only $1099, not bad at all if I do say so myself.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Albake21 said:


> Absolutely love it! They said it's 26.5" scale, but I'd love to know if it has the normal or ultra thin C shaped neck. Also it's only $1099, not bad at all if I do say so myself.



If it's anything like previous Halloween runs they'll be blowing them out for $700 just after New Years.


----------



## Albake21

MaxOfMetal said:


> If it's anything like previous Halloween runs they'll be blowing them out for $700 just after New Years.


Exactly, which I may just have to play the long game with it. I remember them having their previous Halloween builds for close to two years.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Albake21 said:


> Exactly, which I may just have to play the long game with it. I remember them having their previous Halloween builds for close to two years.


and those were less tacky than this one. They'll never move these lol


----------



## MaxOfMetal

KnightBrolaire said:


> and those were less tacky than this one. They'll never move these lol



Good. I'm not a Schecter guy usually, but it'll look great in the parlor, which will make MrsOfMetal happy.


----------



## Albake21

KnightBrolaire said:


> and those were less tacky than this one. They'll never move these lol


Oh without a doubt, I'll be putting something over those pumpkins to cover them up if I were to buy it haha. I just love the 7 string, bridge pup only Avenger.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Albake21 said:


> Oh without a doubt, I'll be putting something over those pumpkins to cover them up if I were to buy it haha. I just love the 7 string, bridge pup only Avenger.


The pumpkin inlays are the worst part. Had they just gone with the black body single hum and orange binding I might have considered one.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Y'all are no fun.


----------



## MFB

The biggest offense of the pumpkins is that they're offset, so your only real option to cover them is with block inlays; however, orange block inlays, with a single orange humbucker would be like a Halloween Avenger version of the Type O Negative signature, Kenny something-or-other sig, and that's pretty rad.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Me want


----------



## olejason

The clear pickup bobbins look really cool with the matte finish. I dig it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Me want


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

7 string single pickup avenger?

Sign me up.

Oddly the only complaint I have is that I wish it was an archtop like the old A7s.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Price is $1099 and only 24 made. 

I just nabbed one!


----------



## jephjacques

I'm LMAOing at the pumpkin inlays, but not in a bad way


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Zado said:


> Every Halloweeez gets better



I always really enjoy the halloween guitars schecter does every (or most) years--always really fun!


I actually really liked the one they did in 2016:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

AkiraSpectrum said:


> I always really enjoy the halloween guitars schecter does every (or most) years--always really fun!
> 
> 
> I actually really liked the one they did in 2016:




Still love the V they did too.


----------



## Hollowway

I got suuuuper close to getting that V, but just couldn’t get passed the pickup rings. It’s cool that they do these special Halloween builds.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Hollowway said:


> I got suuuuper close to getting that V, but just couldn’t get passed the pickup rings. It’s cool that they do these special Halloween builds.



Get an avenger with me lol. We can be twins


----------



## Zhysick

MFB said:


> The biggest offense of the pumpkins is that they're offset, so your only real option to cover them is with block inlays; however, orange block inlays, with a single orange humbucker would be like a Halloween Avenger version of the Type O Negative signature, Kenny something-or-other sig, and that's pretty rad.



That idea is just fucking brilliant... but I will hardly be able to get one from here. I'm sad... my wife is a halloween (and helloween) fan, diehard fan, so I could be able to spend money on that with her blessing... this is a missed opportunity for me. SHITE!


----------



## Seabeast2000

They still have that V with cats in stock by the way...


----------



## Zado




----------



## Axiom451

Will there ever be a Schecter Banshee Elite 9?

I have a Banshee Elite 8 because it has the perfect specs for that brands like Ibanez didn't have in the 8string market (mainly scale length, stainless steel frets) 
Ibanez was my main brand but that Schecter 8 string is godly


----------



## cip 123

AxiomXIII said:


> Will there ever be a Schecter Banshee Elite 9?
> 
> I have a Banshee Elite 8 because it has the perfect specs for that brands like Ibanez didn't have in the 8string market (mainly scale length, stainless steel frets)
> Ibanez was my main brand but that Schecter 8 string is godly


They don’t make the banshee elite anymore. So probably not.


----------



## Axiom451

cip 123 said:


> They don’t make the banshee elite anymore. So probably not.



Did they mention any reason why? Quality, playability etc is definitely on par with the KM series (owned an KM2 a few years ago)


----------



## cip 123

AxiomXIII said:


> Did they mention any reason why? Quality, playability etc is definitely on par with the KM series (owned an KM2 a few years ago)


Think it was only around for a couple years. Then they dropped it for a year and it came back as the banshee Mach this year. 


It might not have sold that well (just speculation) they keep their hellraiser line that’s the most well known and I assume best selling line, other lines seem to come and go.


The blackjack line disappeared for a couple years so maybe the elites will come back, I doubt they’ll do 9 though, 9s are such a niche market.


----------



## Seabeast2000

AxiomXIII said:


> Did they mention any reason why? Quality, playability etc is definitely on par with the KM series (owned an KM2 a few years ago)



They moved on with the other Banshee lines that have more flair with similar specs?


----------



## Triple-J

cip 123 said:


> They don’t make the banshee elite anymore. So probably not.



It's still on the website and not in the vault section either so I think you might be mistaken.

I wouldn't be surprised if Schecter gave the Banshee Elite a refresh for 2021 though as it's been 5 years of the same two colours and imo the black/red/purple finishes on the older Banshees that were discontinued a few years back look much better.


----------



## cip 123

Triple-J said:


> It's still on the website and not in the vault section either so I think you might be mistaken.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Schecter gave the Banshee Elite a refresh for 2021 though as it's been 5 years of the same two colours and imo the black/red/purple finishes on the older Banshees that were discontinued a few years back look much better.


Huh, I was sure they disappeared for a year


----------



## Zado

Imho, but I've said this many times already, they should cut some lines and have an overall less crowded catalog: far too much stuff.
They'll likely revamp the Damien and the Demon series.


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> Imho, but I've said this many times already, they should cut some lines and have an overall less crowded catalog: far too much stuff.
> They'll likely revamp the Damien and the Demon series.


Those are definitely lines that need cut, but they probably sell really well


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So uh, not only did they bring back the Blackjack with updated specs, they did the same with the OG Damien.

https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/damien-platinum/damien-6-sbk-detail






https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/damien-platinum/damien-7-sbk-detail





Hate the hot topic look? The new Omen Elites are basically the same specs but with the SSO Fanboy aesthetic

https://www.schecterguitars.com/gui...Zd1ImPLbcYQ-SNI4OSuI7aSK-7zmdXLqWVzYuGgaUQuQg


----------



## possumkiller

Where the hell is all the abalone binding?


----------



## cip 123

possumkiller said:


> Where the hell is all the abalone binding?


BC Rich broke in and stole it all


----------



## Zado

Not sure I'm a fan of those inlays tho


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

They could just do a small catalog and go with a run based system. Have multiple finishes in those runs and some colors could only be obtained by going through your local music store thus providing more business to them. 

Example:
Nick Johnston Import run
Colors: Atomic green, atomic whatever color, pink, blue, white (music store exclusive)

They would sell less to stores but it would reduce some unwanted colors sitting around. This is like in the Magic the gathering market. There is a product called Commander where there were 5 single color decks released for a couple years. Stores would have backstock on certain colors because people did not want to buy that color. They moved to 4 multicolor decks and it was good. Less back stock on stores. 

If Schecter moved to a drop or run type system it would reduce backstock on stores and make it where stores don't have to do massive blowouts to get rid of diahrea toilet bursts.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> They could just do a small catalog and go with a run based system. Have multiple finishes in those runs and some colors could only be obtained by going through your local music store thus providing more business to them.
> 
> Example:
> Nick Johnston Import run
> Colors: Atomic green, atomic whatever color, pink, blue, white (music store exclusive)
> 
> They would sell less to stores but it would reduce some unwanted colors sitting around. This is like in the Magic the gathering market. There is a product called Commander where there were 5 single color decks released for a couple years. Stores would have backstock on certain colors because people did not want to buy that color. They moved to 4 multicolor decks and it was good. Less back stock on stores.
> 
> If Schecter moved to a drop or run type system it would reduce backstock on stores and make it where stores don't have to do massive blowouts to get rid of diahrea toilet bursts.



Runs are great when you own your manufacturing, but when going OEM economy of scale is king.


----------



## ExplorerMike

AkiraSpectrum said:


> I always really enjoy the halloween guitars schecter does every (or most) years--always really fun!
> 
> I actually really liked the one they did in 2016:





A buddy of mine has one these, it’s really nice and plays great!


----------



## Mathemagician

Zado said:


> Imho, but I've said this many times already, they should cut some lines and have an overall less crowded catalog: far too much stuff.
> They'll likely revamp the Damien and the Demon series.



There is definitely a LOT of overlap in their catalog as outside of the US stuff it kind of caps out around ~$1500. Things like evertunes, SS frets, and recent price hikes have moved that bar higher but essentially they really put their energy into their imports. 

I absolutely cannot keep up with their offerings and just check this thread and trust people will link the cool stuff.


----------



## Necronosis

NGD. Plays like a dream. Photos don't really do it justice.


----------



## yan12

No matter what anyone makes, it is never good enough for everyone and that's life in any business. For me, Schecter and ESP at least try to really offer variety. Schecter reinvents some of these lines regularly, and I applaud them for that. Go to the vault and see all the ones that loose steam, but they are smart enough to change. Since Schecter and ESP are under the same umbrella, it makes sense. Ibanez is evolving as well to appeal to us aging shredmeisters, as well as a new crop of players.

Companies like EBMM hook their fortunes to one or two players to sell the entire line. The strings carry the brand as a whole, but JP is the winner. Without him they are in deep shit. Once Sterling stepped back, things changed for the worse. They still make nice guitars, but for the price there are so many options for a player to get what they want, it is difficult to compete. I can only imagine how thin those margins are on guitars. They try some cool models/ideas and don't follow trends which I like, but as a business model, it cannot adapt fast enough to the way the world works any more. 

But we all live in the golden age of guitar making, with so many choices for guitars and gear. I think there has to be a perfect fit for anyone looking for an axe in this day and age.


----------



## ToneLab

Necronosis said:


> NGD. Plays like a dream. Photos don't really do it justice.



Whoa!!! What model is this??? Beauty. Edit: Found it Banshee Mach 7 Evertune. very nice.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

DCGL just got some prototypes for the Banshee Mach series. Was gonna be called the B-1 and featued Duncan pickups. And an ugly ass reverse burst.

https://reverb.com/item/35795691-sc...-1fr-s-neck-thru-fallout-burst-2020-prototype
https://reverb.com/item/35795847-schecter-diamond-series-b-1-neck-thru-fallout-burst-2020-prototype


----------



## Necronosis

Oh wow. The reverse burst on that looks completely different to the production model. Hasn't been blended at all.


----------



## Necronosis

ToneLab said:


> Whoa!!! What model is this??? Beauty. Edit: Found it Banshee Mach 7 Evertune. very nice.



That's the one. Bloody difficult to get hold of in Australia. Was a bit of a risk to drop that much money without trying it first but thankfully it paid off.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Jeez that Balsac tho.


----------



## I play music

Seabeast2000 said:


> Jeez that Balsac tho.


Apparently Asian guitar factories can now do crackle finishes. I already see 2021 being the year of the crackle finish. Finally might be a trend I'm into.


----------



## Zado

I play music said:


> I already see 2021 being the year of the crackle finish.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I got a crackle ex-1 on the way


----------



## Mathemagician

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> DCGL just got some prototypes for the Banshee Mach series. Was gonna be called the B-1 and featued Duncan pickups. And an ugly ass reverse burst.
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/35795691-sc...-1fr-s-neck-thru-fallout-burst-2020-prototype
> https://reverb.com/item/35795847-schecter-diamond-series-b-1-neck-thru-fallout-burst-2020-prototype



Like a rotted caramel apple.


----------



## yan12

I was standing in DCGL when these prototypes showed up. I think he got 10 different ones.
I was there checking out an ESP when they arrived. I played one and they are very nice....not for me but very nice.


----------



## cip 123

Wow this one is hot!


----------



## Zado

And this is the back


----------



## Church2224

Damn I got a problem....

I am placing the order for 3 Schecters at the end of the year, have 3 charvels, a jackson, and a music man on order to be built....what is wrong with me!!!


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> Damn I got a problem....
> 
> I am placing the order for 3 Schecters at the end of the year, have 3 charvels, a jackson, and a music man on order to be built....what is wrong with me!!!


Well as long as it's not a money problem or a wife problem, than it's a no-problem.


----------



## cip 123

Church2224 said:


> Damn I got a problem....
> 
> I am placing the order for 3 Schecters at the end of the year, have 3 charvels, a jackson, and a music man on order to be built....what is wrong with me!!!


If you have a space problem there plenty space for guitars at mine


----------



## KnightBrolaire

It's here and it's glorious. Clear knobs are also a weird choice, I'm definitely swapping those lol 
I'm not the biggest fan of the fluence modern set (at least not V1) but they definitely sound better in this guitar than in my old agile.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Would be a good test bed for the Jim Root EMGs.


----------



## cip 123

KnightBrolaire said:


> It's here and it's glorious, except the push in trem arm on the floyd special sucks dick. Definitely going to have to swap that. Clear knobs are also a weird choice, I'm definitely swapping those lol
> I'm not the biggest fan of the fluence modern set (at least not V1) but they definitely sound better in this guitar than in my old agile.
> View attachment 85391
> View attachment 85392


Nice BalSac!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

changed the knobs to black knurled metal.


----------



## Zado

Damn it's a beaut


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah I love clear knobs a lot
But man that fits so much better


----------



## asopala

Who would've thought that a guy named Balsac would have such good taste?

I do find it interesting though thinking how Flattus Maximus was also a Schecter guy though. He had a really weird signature model though.


----------



## Seabeast2000

So is that Balsac the standard E-1 cut or its own thing?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


> So is that Balsac the standard E-1 cut or its own thing?


own thing. Much more pointy and aggressive looking body compared to the e1. Also has bevels that make it more comfortable imo


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> own thing. Much more pointy and aggressive looking body compared to the e1. Also has bevels that make it more comfortable imo



Well that is just peachy. Its very cool they expanded on the E line like this. Not just bolt ons and paint options.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Basically they took the E1 shape, threw in a bit of Jackson Kelly, and made the cut-outs more like the old BalSac V and made them more like harpoon hooks.


----------



## Zhysick

KnightBrolaire said:


> changed the knobs to black knurled metal.
> View attachment 85395



That's beastiful. Like it.


----------



## mbardu

Everyine commenting praising that guy's balsac, yet noone noticing the long girthy crackle shape top to bottom below the bridge smh


----------



## MaxOfMetal

mbardu said:


> Everyine commenting praising that guy's balsac, yet noone noticing the long girthy crackle shape top to bottom below the bridge smh



It's like a Rorschach test.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mbardu said:


> Everyine commenting praising that guy's balsac, yet noone noticing the long girthy crackle shape top to bottom below the bridge smh


----------



## mbardu

https://i.imgur.com/MlHm0Zg.gif


----------



## Zhysick

you are mean


----------



## Spicypickles

You fellers need your dicks tested.

Looks great, I enjoy an explorer with a Floyd.


----------



## Vegetta

mbardu said:


> Everyine commenting praising that guy's balsac, yet noone noticing the long girthy crackle shape top to bottom below the bridge smh



Damnit cannot unsee now


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

mbardu said:


> Everyine commenting praising that guy's balsac, yet noone noticing the long girthy crackle shape top to bottom below the bridge smh



It is majestic


----------



## park0496

KnightBrolaire said:


> changed the knobs to black knurled metal.
> View attachment 85395



how’s the quality of Indonesian Schecters? I think the KMs had issues with the carbon binding; wonder if that has been fixed...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

park0496 said:


> how’s the quality of Indonesian Schecters? I think the KMs had issues with the carbon binding; wonder if that is fixed...


The binding is a tad rough in spots. Mostly just some stray fibers poking out, nothing really big. All I had to do was take some scissors and trim the few stray fibers and it's good. I would have preferred they did away with the carbon binding since it was fucking abysmal on the KMs that I've played.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

did a quick video showing off how the Balsac sounds:


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

There really wasn't much excitement around the E1s for a while but I think they do explorer better than an actual Gibson. Let's be honest, you're not buying it for blues and the only thing more aggressive is probably a Kelly


----------



## mlp187

TheBolivianSniper said:


> There really wasn't much excitement around the E1s for a while but I think they do explorer better than an actual Gibson. Let's be honest, you're not buying it for blues and the only thing more aggressive is probably a Kelly


Man I keep going back an forth on this - I can’t decide which aesthetic I appreciate more. I really dig the apocalypse E-1 minus the treadplate pickguard. But I also absolutely love the LZZY Hale sig and the regular Gibson Explorer. But then there is the Balsac variant. What an awesome time to be alive!


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

mlp187 said:


> Man I keep going back an forth on this - I can’t decide which aesthetic I appreciate more. I really dig the apocalypse E-1 minus the treadplate pickguard. But I also absolutely love the LZZY Hale sig and the regular Gibson Explorer. But then there is the Balsac variant. What an awesome time to be alive!



Ayyyyy you caught me reading the thread! I'd say give the apocalypse a try if you're in the market, the set neck schecters are always insanely resonant and light, plus the pickups sound great if you're not looking for insane tight tones. I love the pickguard honestly but I think it would look really good with a black smoke one if you can find someone who would make one.


----------



## ExplorerMike

KnightBrolaire said:


> It's here and it's glorious. Clear knobs are also a weird choice, I'm definitely swapping those lol
> I'm not the biggest fan of the fluence modern set (at least not V1) but they definitely sound better in this guitar than in my old agile.
> View attachment 85391
> View attachment 85392



Man that is sweet! That’ll be my next guitar for sure. Just checks every box I need! How do you like it so far? Overall quality looks great in pics. Any issues you’ve seen?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ExplorerMike said:


> Man that is sweet! That’ll be my next guitar for sure. Just checks every box I need! How do you like it so far? Overall quality looks great in pics. Any issues you’ve seen?


I like it a lot. The specs are right up my alley and the moderns sound pretty good.
Only issues are some stray fibers from the carbon fiber binding sticking up out of the clear (which I trimmed) and a very small ding in the clear coat on the tip of the main wing.


----------



## ExplorerMike

KnightBrolaire said:


> I like it a lot. The specs are right up my alley and the moderns sound pretty good.
> Only issues are some stray fibers from the carbon fiber binding sticking up out of the clear (which I trimmed) and a very small ding in the clear coat on the tip of the main wing.



Thanks for that. Good to hear. I’ll be grabbing one of these soon hopefully to add some crackle goodness to the collection!


----------



## HaloHat

KnightBrolaire said:


> did a quick video showing off how the Balsac sounds:




This in a 7 string = take my money...


----------



## Zado

Ooooooooh


----------



## StevenC

Zado said:


> Ooooooooh


I would throw all sorts of money after that with another string


----------



## Lukhas

Zado said:


> Ooooooooh


You mean that it's a passive model with a Floyd that doesn't have a Sustainiac? That _exists_? It's even neck-through? Schecter does these things?  It's a nice change from the usual, even though the finish isn't too elaborate compared to the Banshee Elite or SLS Elite.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Lukhas said:


> You mean that it's a passive model with a Floyd that doesn't have a Sustainiac? That _exists_? It's even neck-through? Schecter does these things?  It's a nice change from the usual, even though the finish isn't too elaborate compared to the Banshee Elite or SLS Elite.



No doubt, some hardcore tribute throwback shit right there.


----------



## MrWulf

Oh fuck a non Sustainiac Floyd Schecter.

If it is in a 7 form my just-paid-off-all-the-debt credit card is in danger


----------



## BillCosby

I just noticed a new version of the C7 Blackjack on zzounds.com. New inlays and comes with direct-mounted Lundgren M7s.

https://www.zzounds.com/item--SCEC7BJ


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

BillCosby said:


> I just noticed a new version of the C7 Blackjack on zzounds.com. New inlays and comes with direct-mounted Lundgren M7s.
> 
> https://www.zzounds.com/item--SCEC7BJ



That's hot!


----------



## Zado




----------



## Zado




----------



## cip 123

Lukhas said:


> You mean that it's a passive model with a Floyd that doesn't have a Sustainiac? That _exists_? It's even neck-through? Schecter does these things?  It's a nice change from the usual, even though the finish isn't too elaborate compared to the Banshee Elite or SLS Elite.


If there is one thing we must all learn about Schecter it's this. They will build your dream guitar...BUT it will be a prototype and the production will be uglier.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Dude I would do contract kills for schecter if I got paid in 7 string banshee gt's


----------



## Lukhas

cip 123 said:


> If there is one thing we must all learn about Schecter it's this. They will build your dream guitar...BUT it will be a prototype and the production will be uglier.


Now that I think about it, the C1-SLS Elite that kinda replaced the Banshee Elite at Thomann doesn't come with Luminlays, but also has (had?) a non-Sustainiac Floyd option and it comes with active pickups, which I don't care for. Meanwhile, the Banshee Elite FR has the Luminlays and passive pups _*but *_comes with a damned Sustainiac.

If it's not confirmation that some dude working for Schecter with a nasty sense of humour is reading the forums, then it's the Illuminati. I don't see it otherwise, there cannot be any other reason!


----------



## Rotatous

BillCosby said:


> I just noticed a new version of the C7 Blackjack on zzounds.com. New inlays and comes with direct-mounted Lundgren M7s.
> 
> https://www.zzounds.com/item--SCEC7BJ


I really wish those inlays were just the same all the way down. Wtf, why reverse them halfway through/past the 12th?


----------



## Zado

At times it's like they want to put too much features into a single model to prove themselves, which is quite the opposite of today's trend I'd say


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Zado said:


> At times it's like they want to put too much features into a single model to prove themselves, which is quite the opposite of today's trend I'd say


I dunno. I'd say the current thing is putting a ton of features in one guitar, which I personally like as I prefer to have something that does something different from my other gear, i.e a guitar with a coil split or 7 strings as opposed to 6. But that's just me.


----------



## Zado

I'd rock some Judas Priest with this


----------



## possumkiller

Zado said:


> I'd rock some Judas Priest with this


Fucking A.

A symmetrical V finally. I like the reversed inline way better than the schecter 3x3.


----------



## Zado

possumkiller said:


> Fucking A.
> 
> A symmetrical V finally. I like the reversed inline way better than the schecter 3x3.


Not sure it's 100%symmetrical, but it looks cool


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Pretty sure Schecter would have had to do SOMETHING, or else they'd be getting an angry phone call from Mark Agnesi.


----------



## Mathemagician

Zado said:


> Not sure it's 100%symmetrical, but it looks cool



This is somehow both 100% not my style (metal plate) and 100% cool AF. Schecter custom shop cranking it from 10.5/10 to 11/10.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Pretty sure Schecter would have had to do SOMETHING, or else they'd be getting an angry phone call from Mark Agnesi.


Not sure the guy knows how to make phone calls.


----------



## Triple-J

I'm usually a hater when it comes to Schecter's mid-low price models but I think they've done really well with the reinvented Omen series plus the floyd on the 6 now has a brass block!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

So tired of burl. I hate to say it but I wish brands would go back to just making black guitars for metal


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/silver-mountain

New "Blood Moon" version. They actually offered it as an 8 surprisingly.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3




----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I was kind of expecting something different and that's a little bit of a letdown. Is it even that popular of a model?


----------



## mbardu

At least it doesn't look as questionable as the white one ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Strtsmthng

Not a big surprise 
Was hoping for a revamped hellraiser.


----------



## nickgray

mbardu said:


> At least it doesn't look as questionable as the white one ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Yeah, this one looks like a bloodstain at least. The white one was, um, a different kind of stain, shall we say.


----------



## mbardu

Interesting bridge on the first 6-er.


----------



## Strtsmthng

mbardu said:


> Interesting bridge on the first 6-er.



Hipshot High Mass by the looks of it?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mbardu said:


> Interesting bridge on the first 6-er.





Strtsmthng said:


> Hipshot High Mass by the looks of it?



It's the Hipshot Gibraltar replacement bridge. AKA the Hipshot Ibby Hi-Mass. 

Schecter started using it ever since Keith Merrow threw it on his MKIII sig. 

But yeah, so far every new version of the Silver Mountain looks SOOOOOO mcuh better than the original. The red and green look fantastic. The silver one reminds me of...
uh...
this


----------



## Zado

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> So tired of burl. I hate to say it but I wish brands would go back to just making black guitars for metal


Yap


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

I would have bought the green oen instantly if offered as an 8


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> So tired of burl. I hate to say it but I wish brands would go back to just making black guitars for metal



Lucky for you Schecter reintroduced the OG Damien series. Almost exactly the same specs and the new Elites, but in satin black.


----------



## Zado

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


>


Not a fan, but it'd be an interesting finish for an Ultra or a Tempest


----------



## mbardu

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Lucky for you Schecter reintroduced the OG Damien series. Almost exactly the same specs and the new Elites, but in satin black.



Plus new blackjack in all black.
It's not like there is no choice for black guitars today in other brands either. 
We just have a lot of other non black options, and that's cool too.


----------



## mbardu

Zado said:


> Not a fan, but it'd be an interesting finish for an Ultra or a Tempest



That's a weird way to spell Avenger.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

mbardu said:


> That's a weird way to spell Avenger.


You read my mind.


----------



## budda

mbardu said:


> That's a weird way to spell Avenger.



Backed.

I didnt know C1 elites were cheap aftermarket til I had our chain store appraise mine. Given its basically an MH1000, Im impressed.

Cant say Im following along with all of ltd and schecter options though.


----------



## mrdm53

I miss maple fretboard tbh. Still loved my Loomis 7 until now


----------



## Zado

mrdm53 said:


> I miss maple fretboard tbh. Still loved my Loomis 7 until now


Sadly this.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

budda said:


> Backed.
> 
> I didnt know C1 elites were cheap aftermarket til I had our chain store appraise mine. Given its basically an MH1000, Im impressed.
> 
> Cant say Im following along with all of ltd and schecter options though.



Yeah I've seen them go for stupid cheap especially the floyd and Sustainiac version. Usually around $500 but that's literally the cost of the electronics and the floyd new.


----------



## I play music

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Yeah I've seen them go for stupid cheap especially the floyd and Sustainiac version. Usually around $500 but that's literally the cost of the electronics and the floyd new.


And here it's like almost 1500€ ..


----------



## budda

I play music said:


> And here it's like almost 1500€ ..



For a C1 elite?


----------



## I play music

budda said:


> For a C1 elite?


https://www.thomann.de/de/schecter_c_1_sls_elite_fr_s_afb.htm


----------



## budda

I play music said:


> https://www.thomann.de/de/schecter_c_1_sls_elite_fr_s_afb.htm



SLS. That'd be the difference I reckon.


----------



## nickgray

budda said:


> SLS. That'd be the difference I reckon.



Yeah, I also got curious and took a quick look. C1 Elite was apparently a bargain-ish guitar with Duncan Designed pups and all that. C1 SLS Elite, on the other hand - SS frets, Fishmans, neck-thru, compound radius, compensated nut... basically specced af.


----------



## budda

nickgray said:


> Yeah, I also got curious and took a quick look. C1 Elite was apparently a bargain-ish guitar with Duncan Designed pups and all that. C1 SLS Elite, on the other hand - SS frets, Fishmans, neck-thru, compound radius, compensated nut... basically specced af.



Dunno if my elite is neck-thru or set, but i also dont care . Mine also came with titans, which I need to adjust. It's basically an MH1000 as I said, just cheaper.


----------



## Zhysick

Schecter is expensive in EU for example, a C7 Apocalypse in Rusty Gray is about 1120US$ and in the EU is about 1090€ which is about 1290US$ and the Reaper-6 is 699US$ and here is 729€ what means about 862US$. So here the Schecter guitars get an upcharge between a 15% and a 25% depending on the model... GREAT!


----------



## mbardu

Zhysick said:


> Schecter is expensive in EU for example, a C7 Apocalypse in Rusty Gray is about 1120US$ and in the EU is about 1090€ which is about 1290US$ and the Reaper-6 is 699US$ and here is 729€ what means about 862US$. So here the Schecter guitars get an upcharge between a 15% and a 25% depending on the model... GREAT!



Not necessarily the right way to look at it. I'm guessing the Euro price includes all taxes and VAT in particular, whereas in the US, you have to add sales tax on top of that. It's just that the rate is not consistent depending on where you live.


----------



## I play music

budda said:


> SLS. That'd be the difference I reckon.


SLS is the only C1 Elite I find. Google C1 Elite. All that comes up is SLS.


----------



## cip 123

I play music said:


> SLS is the only C1 Elite I find. Google C1 Elite. All that comes up is SLS.


There is an older line called c1 elite. Abalone binding came in white orange and I think black. Pretty standard compared to new c1 elites


----------



## Zhysick

mbardu said:


> Not necessarily the right way to look at it. I'm guessing the Euro price includes all taxes and VAT in particular, whereas in the US, you have to add sales tax on top of that. It's just that the rate is not consistent depending on where you live.



I thought you had the taxes "included" in that prices and were the same in all different states (ignorance of how your country work) but yes, that price I gave was spanish price which includes 21% of VAT which is in the middle as there are countrys that goes up to 29% and others as low as 15% or so BUT then I don't get why in the US there were so many people buying KMII for 1100$ because they were so cheap for the specs while we had to pay about 1250€. If that's the case or your taxes are pretty low compared to EU taxes (as I said from 15% to 30% most of the countries) or I am missing something... or just europeans compain too much


----------



## Zhysick

I play music said:


> SLS is the only C1 Elite I find. Google C1 Elite. All that comes up is SLS.



He is talking about this old model (I guess)


----------



## mlp187

I had the black one. Fucking glorious (at least that’s how I remember it now). I was younger and financially deficient so I sold it. Wish I hadn’t.


----------



## asopala

Zhysick said:


> I thought you had the taxes "included" in that prices and were the same in all different states (ignorance of how your country work) but yes, that price I gave was spanish price which includes 21% of VAT which is in the middle as there are countrys that goes up to 29% and others as low as 15% or so BUT then I don't get why in the US there were so many people buying KMII for 1100$ because they were so cheap for the specs while we had to pay about 1250€. If that's the case or your taxes are pretty low compared to EU taxes (as I said from 15% to 30% most of the countries) or I am missing something... or just europeans compain too much



The USA doesn't have taxes included in the prices because of the variance of local sales taxes (think of it like if the Valencian Community was at 15%, Murcia at 8%, etc; and with the municipalities themselves adding on a few percentage points themselves), so it doesn't make as much sense in that regard, in addition to the USA not having a VAT system. Unlike most of Europe where when you see a price of €30 you pay €30, you can see a price of $30 and pay $33, or go to another town or state and pay $32. That's what's at play here. Sales taxes in the United States are also generally much lower, with the highest combined (from state and municipality) sales tax seen in the city of Chicago at 10.25%, to places like the entire state of Oregon with zero sales tax.

In addition to that, it was only 2 years ago when it began that you had to pay local sales tax on everything that comes from out-of-state as a result of a high-profile court case; before that, many states didn't require any sales tax from out-of-state orders unless the company had a physical presence in the state itself (so Amazon always took sales tax because they're everywhere, but the small guitar shop you made an order from online to ship to your home in another state did not). All of that is at play when it comes to how much people are saying they paid for stuff. Not to mention having companies ship out guitars from their US offices reduces the price compared to then having to send it over to Europe. It's crazy complicated.


----------



## Zhysick

asopala said:


> The USA doesn't have taxes included in the prices because of the variance of local sales taxes (think of it like if the Valencian Community was at 15%, Murcia at 8%, etc; and with the municipalities themselves adding on a few percentage points themselves), so it doesn't make as much sense in that regard, in addition to the USA not having a VAT system. Unlike most of Europe where when you see a price of €30 you pay €30, you can see a price of $30 and pay $33, or go to another town or state and pay $32. That's what's at play here. Sales taxes in the United States are also generally much lower, with the highest combined (from state and municipality) sales tax seen in the city of Chicago at 10.25%, to places like the entire state of Oregon with zero sales tax.
> 
> In addition to that, it was only 2 years ago when it began that you had to pay local sales tax on everything that comes from out-of-state as a result of a high-profile court case; before that, many states didn't require any sales tax from out-of-state orders unless the company had a physical presence in the state itself (so Amazon always took sales tax because they're everywhere, but the small guitar shop you made an order from online to ship to your home in another state did not). All of that is at play when it comes to how much people are saying they paid for stuff. Not to mention having companies ship out guitars from their US offices reduces the price compared to then having to send it over to Europe. It's crazy complicated.



Yeah I understand now, thanks for that, it's crazy but here in Spain is more or less the same as there are a few places were the VAT is lower like the Canary Islands where is only 7% (but because of isolation and distance from the mainland with the increase in shipping costs...) but as I said I thout it was included because I have read lots of comments saying that is "cheap" .

Hey! You learn something every day...

Cheers!


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Looks like there are new HSS variant colors of the Nick Johnston sig out now. The Orange roasted board model also has a lefty option from what I'm seeing.


----------



## Lukhas

mbardu said:


> Not necessarily the right way to look at it. I'm guessing the Euro price includes all taxes and VAT in particular, whereas in the US, you have to add sales tax on top of that. It's just that the rate is not consistent depending on where you live.


As an European, it's not so much that Schecters are expensive, it's just that there's fierce competition in that price bracket, around 1000€ to 1500€. Mainly Charvel/Jackson, LTDs, Solar, and you're getting close to Prestige prices (although most Ibanez at that price are Indo except for the Genesis series). Even if some Schecters are specced the hell out, it's just a few details here and there that can make it or break it. Things like the perennial lack of gigbag, a few specs, or maybe snobbery about the country of manufacture, or a bigger brand name. 

That being said, if they can remove that Sustainiac without replacing it with an active pickup, *and *give us a 200€ discount...


----------



## mbardu

Lukhas said:


> As an European, it's not so much that Schecters are expensive, it's just that there's fierce competition in that price bracket, around 1000€ to 1500€. Mainly Charvel/Jackson, LTDs, Solar, and you're getting close to Prestige prices (although most Ibanez at that price are Indo except for the Genesis series). Even if some Schecters are specced the hell out, it's just a few details here and there that can make it or break it. Things like the perennial lack of gigbag, a few specs, or maybe snobbery about the country of manufacture, or a bigger brand name.
> 
> That being said, if they can remove that Sustainiac without replacing it with an active pickup, *and *give us a 200€ discount...



If snobbery about the country of manufacture is a concern, then you're not really going to find much in the 1000-1500€ range.


----------



## Lukhas

mbardu said:


> If snobbery about the country of manufacture is a concern, then you're not really going to find much in the 1000-1500€ range.


Made in Indonesia, Made in Mexico, Made in S. Korea or Made in Japan, find the odd man out!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Lukhas said:


> Made in Indonesia, Made in Mexico, Made in S. Korea or Made in Japan, find the odd man out!



Mexico is the only one not in Asia. What do I win?


----------



## Andromalia

Zhysick said:


> I thought you had the taxes "included" in that prices and were the same in all different states (ignorance of how your country work) but yes, that price I gave was spanish price which includes 21% of VAT which is in the middle as there are countrys that goes up to 29% and others as low as 15% or so BUT then I don't get why in the US there were so many people buying KMII for 1100$ because they were so cheap for the specs while we had to pay about 1250€. If that's the case or your taxes are pretty low compared to EU taxes (as I said from 15% to 30% most of the countries) or I am missing something... or just europeans compain too much



Keep in mind it also depends on who is importing and distributing the stuff. Schecter's distributor is taking huge margins. Fender and Gibson prices in the EU are close to those of the USA with just VAT on top, mostly. Some other brands have prices go over 150% of the original. That's not just taxes, there's a greedy distributor in somewhere. Mesa got rid of theirs recently as it was probably costing them a lot of sales, a dual rec was almost as expensive as a Diezel. (and why you won't see a lot of people playing mesas in the EU)


----------



## Zhysick

Andromalia said:


> Keep in mind it also depends on who is importing and distributing the stuff. Schecter's distributor is taking huge margins. Fender and Gibson prices in the EU are close to those of the USA with just VAT on top, mostly. Some other brands have prices go over 150% of the original. That's not just taxes, there's a greedy distributor in somewhere. Mesa got rid of theirs recently as it was probably costing them a lot of sales, a dual rec was almost as expensive as a Diezel. (and why you won't see a lot of people playing mesas in the EU)



That's what I thought but with what people said looks like the difference in price of a Schecter in EU and in USA is not that big, but I always thought the EU Schecter distributor was greedy as fuck... seems like I was mistaken actually. Maybe a bit more greedy than Fender or Gibson, but not THAT greedy (like old Mesa)


----------



## Lukhas

MaxOfMetal said:


> Mexico is the only one not in Asia. What do I win?


But you could say that Made in Indonesia is the least proven/seasoned guitar manufacturing country in that list too. Which answer is the correct one, I wonder? Easier to be a snob about how one's guitar at least wasn't made in Indo! 
Honestly I'm just having harmless fun with it. 


Zhysick said:


> That's what I thought but with what people said looks like the difference in price of a Schecter in EU and in USA is not that big, but I always thought the EU Schecter distributor was greedy as fuck... seems like I was mistaken actually. Maybe a bit more greedy than Fender or Gibson, but not THAT greedy (like old Mesa)


IIRC the distributor for Scheter is the same as the Music Man one, High Tech Distribution. It's kind of easy to see why instruments such as the Majesty cost what they do in Europe since High Tech Distribution is owned by the same people who own Vigier: those guitars may not be similar, but they're in the same market. I'm speculating, but they likely are not willing to price a Majesty any less than a Vigier Excalibur. I recall it's mostly all the John Petrucci models, be it from Sterling or Music Man that have a hefty markup while other Music Man and Sterling models tend to be more fairly priced. I mean "fairly" as in "similarly to Schecter": not cheap, but not absurdly greedy either.


----------



## yan12

Without JP models I think EBMM guitars would be struggling. Not the same since Sterling left the helm.
But the guitar string business is their b&b anyhow, so I am sure they are doing fine.


----------



## kamello

yan12 said:


> Without JP models I think EBMM guitars would be struggling. Not the same since Sterling left the helm.
> But the guitar string business is their b&b anyhow, so I am sure they are doing fine.



OT but I always wondered how much of their sales the JP models represent, I mean, if someone dedicated to collect every production model, one offs, special finishes and bla bla bla, you can end up with like 70 different guitars. I always see JP's and Musicman basses around, sometimes Lukaters and Axis, but I rarely see Cutlasses, Morse's, Lee's or Silhouettes


----------



## Mathemagician

When I got to chain music stores I typically see an Albert Lee here or there same with the other models. But there’s typically a few majesty’s making up the bulk of the EBMM. I actually see them more than JP’s.


----------



## Zado

I'm still struggling to understanding why the Majesty is so popular tho


----------



## Soya

Because it's amazing, bruh.


----------



## Spicypickles

It’s comfortable as hell and bears no hindrance to sweet, sweet wheedlies


----------



## Zado

So It's a thing of comfort and playing?


----------



## Mathemagician

Zado said:


> So It's a thing of comfort and playing?



Literally one of the most comfortable guitars out there.


----------



## Zado

Mathemagician said:


> Literally one of the most comfortable guitars out there.



Glad to know it's not about how it looks.


----------



## Mathemagician

Zado said:


> Glad to know it's not about how it looks.



Nah, the color combos are all cool, but the “shield” is a source of consternation for many.

IMO literally any JP (especially any sparkle finish) looks more attractive than the Majesty, but the Majesty is just far far better playing.

On topic- I want to see some more neckthrough Schecter USA’s. Where they at?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The playability of Majesty guitars is just way overblown. They're very very good guitars, but there is nothing special about them that makes them especially better playing than anything else as high quality and well setup. 

Personally, I wouldn't even say they're my favorite EBMM or even JP to play. But we all have our own preferences.


----------



## Zado

Mathemagician said:


> the “shield” is a source of consternation for many.



The shape isn't?


----------



## Noodler

The Majesties are super light, smaller then most other guitar bodies (looks funny on some larger guitarist), have crazy thin necks, are really well balanced, and ergonomically designed for all the controls which are all points that people tend to really go for. I love my Majesty but I also love my BC Rich and Ibby.


----------



## mlp187

MaxOfMetal said:


> The playability of Majesty guitars is just way overblown. They're very very good guitars, but there is nothing special about them that makes them especially better playing than anything else as high quality and well setup.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't even say they're my favorite EBMM or even JP to play. But we all have our own preferences.



I will supplement this by stating that my Majesty spends most of its time in its case, while my LTD M-1 Custom 87 gets that vast majority of my play time. I do love my Majesty but prefer my LTD.

Also, sold my Majesty 7 because my KM-7 (gen 1) is the bees knees.


----------



## cardinal

The Majesty I played had a very thin neck and great fret access. Also had a terrible dead spot on the 3rd string at the 10th fret I think. Note died immediately and would not sustain. And bending to that note from the 8th or 9th fret was the same thing. Same note immediately died.


----------



## yan12

I owned 6 EBMM guitars at one time and don't have any now. I think the quality has decreased and the price increased to the point there are other brands with more bang for the buck. I think the JP line keeps the entire guitar line afloat. I only liked the JP7 guitars as his necks are sooo thin and too flat for my tastes. The original JP7 with the arm scoop is still my favorite in his line. The axis and the lee were always great necks too.

I don't like anything about the majesty but it is a good guitar. I am bolt on only and the early EBMM necks were fantastic across all the models for me but not the majesty. I am glad folks like them so much and I still think EBMM is a great quality guitar, but they don't represent what they once did to me.


----------



## Zado

Apparently John Gaudesi is not part of Schecter CS Team anymore. Bummer.


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> Apparently John Gaudesi is not part of Schecter CS Team anymore. Bummer.


Wow that’s some news, he helped Keith design the km7. Any info on why/what he’s up to now?


----------



## mbardu

FromTheMausoleum said:


> Looks like there are new HSS variant colors of the Nick Johnston sig out now. The Orange roasted board model also has a lefty option from what I'm seeing.
> 
> View attachment 86663
> View attachment 86662
> View attachment 86661



Just give those stainless steel frets and I'll buy 2.


----------



## Zado

cip 123 said:


> Wow that’s some news, he helped Keith design the km7. Any info on why/what he’s up to now?


According to a guy I've talked to on Facebook right now, he left on November 18  He's been a Fender guy since.
Well considering some of the best Schecter I've come across are post 18, I guess they are doing just fine


----------



## mlp187

Are the KM-7s in Lambo orange back in production? Schecter’s website only has them in the vault, but I saw them on MF for $1449 US dollars. Not that I need another one, just curious.


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> According to a guy I've talked to on Facebook right now, he left on November 18  He's been a Fender guy since.
> Well considering some of the best Schecter I've come across are post 18, I guess they are doing just fine


Hopefully some fun Fender stuff can come out of this at least. I imagine he picked up John Curz' job after he left (was asked to leave).

Still some incredible guys working at Schecter


----------



## Edika

@mlp187 They might be NOS, left over from the time they went out.


----------



## Zado

cip 123 said:


> Hopefully some fun Fender stuff can come out of this at least. I imagine he picked up John Curz' job after he left (was asked to leave).
> 
> Still some incredible guys working at Schecter


No idea, but he has yet to appear in any related page on Fender website.. I'd gladly accept John Cruz in the crew, he knows his shiz about Strats and could make the Traditional model even more amazing, if possible.

And yeah, Shigeki and Tetsu and the other guys are just great


----------



## Forkface

FromTheMausoleum said:


> Looks like there are new HSS variant colors of the Nick Johnston sig out now. The Orange roasted board model also has a lefty option from what I'm seeing.
> 
> View attachment 86663
> View attachment 86662
> View attachment 86661


what would be the chances of the pink one becoming a US model? i'd get that in a heartbeat. i was very close to get the pink am. original strat, but i dont think i can deal with a radius below 12 anymore...


----------



## yan12

I am sure Ron Thorn had some influence getting John G. to go over to RD for Fender.
Either way, with Shigeki and Tetsu at the Schecter custom shop there are no worries...until they retire!


----------



## feraledge

Zado said:


> Apparently John Gaudesi is not part of Schecter CS Team anymore. Bummer.


That's a bummer, my 97 USA Horizon he built is immaculate.


----------



## Zado

feraledge said:


> That's a bummer, my 97 USA Horizon he built is immaculate.


Yep, I remember your Horizon being a pretty badass guitar! 



yan12 said:


> I am sure Ron Thorn had some influence getting John G. to go over to RD for Fender.
> Either way, with Shigeki and Tetsu at the Schecter custom shop there are no worries...until they retire!



It was Ron Thorn and, likely, Captain $. Which is understandable considering nowadays economics.
Now, I can understand he helped with the KM design, but honestly I like Schecter USA Prod. for being more classic, traditional and retro styled, so I can live with this ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

mbardu said:


> Just give those stainless steel frets and I'll buy 2.


That's actually the only reason I haven't bought them myself.



Forkface said:


> what would be the chances of the pink one becoming a US model? i'd get that in a heartbeat. i was very close to get the pink am. original strat, but i dont think i can deal with a radius below 12 anymore...



Do you mean made in the US or available in the US?


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Looks like an orange SSS Diamond series with a roasted board has also made it out into the wild.


----------



## Seabeast2000

whenever I see guitars unaccompanied in direct sunlight:


----------



## Forkface

FromTheMausoleum said:


> Do you mean made in the US or available in the US?


 sorry I wasn't clear. I meant Made in the US. I was VERY close to buying a MIA Johnston a while ago, but the green one with SSS config. This pink HSS would improvement on both accounts lol.

im assuming they're going to pull the usual "lets see how this one sells and then maybe discussing releasing it as a USA model".
Also, at some point i did ask Nick (AxePalace) if they could paint one pink even tho it wasn't a model, and he replied that they would need Johnston's permission. I don't imagine him saying no lmao, but who knows.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

https://www.instagram.com/p/CHa-EjS...5-jQcAonw5ZJz-dRPWBj_fClQfXR4te2tP1z-Vg1_BqLc



> The brand new @dugpinnick signature 12 string bass!! That’s right 12 string BASS! Loaded with Seymour Duncan Pro Active APB-1 pickups, 34” scale and 22 X Jumbo frets!


----------



## Zado

Ok that's very cool


----------



## jephjacques

oh shit that owns


----------



## narad

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/CHa-EjS...5-jQcAonw5ZJz-dRPWBj_fClQfXR4te2tP1z-Vg1_BqLc




Man, I'm at the point in my life where I see that photo and think, "Hmm, that's an interesting sofa!"


----------



## Albake21

narad said:


> Man, I'm at the point in my life where I see that photo and think, "Hmm, that's an interesting sofa!"


I mean... I kinda want that couch more than the bass, not gonna lie


----------



## Spicypickles

Same. I’m in the market for a new couch.


----------



## cip 123

Schecter 2021 diamond series couch


----------



## Spicypickles

cip 123 said:


> Schecter 2021 diamond series couch


That’s clearly custom shop furniture.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Bkackjack loveseat, $599.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Schecter Rocking Chair FR-S: available in red reign or purple reign for $1200


----------



## Mathemagician

narad said:


> Man, I'm at the point in my life where I see that photo and think, "Hmm, that's an interesting sofa!"



Like a modern casting couch.


----------



## Albake21

I'm moving into a new place this weekend and need to buy a couch. I'd definitely buy a Schecter Diamond Series couch.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

That shit looks comfy as hell.


----------



## Mathemagician

Can Schecter do an even-wing “old school” V with some sort of reverse banana or explorer style headstock? 

Because if they can do the body, for my $0.02 the headstock doesn’t matter too much.


----------



## Zado

Mathemagician said:


> Can Schecter do an even-wing “old school” V with some sort of reverse banana or explorer style headstock?



Welcome in my dreams. We have titties and symmetrical Schecter Vs


----------



## possumkiller

Not just an interesting sofa. A sexy ass sofa. Someone needs to get onto Schecter and find out where tf they got it.


narad said:


> Man, I'm at the point in my life where I see that photo and think, "Hmm, that's an interesting sofa!"


----------



## mbardu

_Mysterious robbery at the Schecter headquarters. Numerous high-value custom guitars and unreleased prototypes were left untouched, as the perpetrators appeared to leave with nothing but a banal sofa.

The peculiar case has left investigators scratching their heads._


----------



## Zado

This is givin the Europeans a wrong impression about the couch situation in the US.


----------



## Zhysick

Zado said:


> This is givin the Europeans a wrong impression about the couch situation in the US.



Wrong impression? I don't know... this is just reinforcing my picture of all north americans (except canadians) being just like Homer Simpson... isn't it true?


----------



## dshea19

Zhysick said:


> Wrong impression? I don't know... this is just reinforcing my picture of all north americans (except canadians) being just like Homer Simpson... isn't it true?


D'oh!


----------



## Seabeast2000

Zado said:


> This is givin the Europeans a wrong impression about the couch situation in the US.


----------



## possumkiller

Seabeast2000 said:


>


Wow. It's like a chewed up tootsie roll. I love it!


----------



## cardinal

possumkiller said:


> Wow. It's like a chewed up tootsie roll. I love it!



I'll never be able to see a tufted couch in the same way again


----------



## BigViolin

Is that the new Kustom?


----------



## soul_lip_mike

https://synn3r.com/collections/guit...ht-guitar?mc_cid=6f1c3f155d&mc_eid=dc16432e7c


----------



## cip 123

Dang that thing is slick af


----------



## MFB

Has anyone done a custom reverse Synyster Gates? I feel like it'd work well with the lower horn on the treble side and having the body dip down on the bass side, sort of like a twisted Suhr.

edit: Google had my answers, and it was an idea better left in my head


----------



## cip 123

MFB said:


> Has anyone done a custom reverse Synyster Gates? I feel like it'd work well with the lower horn on the treble side and having the body dip down on the bass side, sort of like a twisted Suhr.
> 
> edit: Google had my answers, and it was an idea better left in my head


there's a reverse avenger 7 in red online, must of been an early 2000's thing by the looks of it


----------



## Mathemagician

MFB said:


> Has anyone done a custom reverse Synyster Gates? I feel like it'd work well with the lower horn on the treble side and having the body dip down on the bass side, sort of like a twisted Suhr.
> 
> edit: Google had my answers, and it was an idea better left in my head



Would that not be roughly a BC Rich Mockingbird?


----------



## MFB

Mathemagician said:


> Would that not be roughly a BC Rich Mockingbird?



That was my thought, in reality it ends up looking like a worse Mockingbird, and it makes you realize how perfect the Mockingbird is for making it work.



cip 123 said:


> there's a reverse avenger 7 in red online, must of been an early 2000's thing by the looks of it



With the contouring and smaller horn, this ones was definitely a deliberate body choice versus what the current version looks like flipped. But definitely more palatable and I'm not entirely opposed to it.


----------



## cip 123

MFB said:


> That was my thought, in reality it ends up looking like a worse Mockingbird, and it makes you realize how perfect the Mockingbird is for making it work.
> 
> 
> 
> With the contouring and smaller horn, this ones was definitely a deliberate body choice versus what the current version looks like flipped. But definitely more palatable and I'm not entirely opposed to it.


I was gonna post it but I saw the link when I posted it in the reply section and it looked like a pain in the arse haha glad you found what I was on about


----------



## bastardbullet

MFB said:


> Has anyone done a custom reverse Synyster Gates? I feel like it'd work well with the lower horn on the treble side and having the body dip down on the bass side, sort of like a twisted Suhr.
> 
> edit: Google had my answers, and it was an idea better left in my head



Maybe it would be a similar design;

https://www.instagram.com/p/CGS_rmRH12h/?igshid=wbmhr18yf3vy


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

A reverse Avenger would pretty much be an oversized Mockingbird. 

There used to be pictures of it, and I can't find it

EDIT: The only one I can find







EDIT:


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Seabeast2000 said:


> View attachment 87447



Yep that's the other one I w as trying to find.


----------



## Zhysick

Well, I like the reversed avenger... quite a lot.


----------



## Zado

Looks nicer than the regular things actually.


----------



## feraledge

It's a mock Mockingbird.


----------



## Zhysick

feraledge said:


> It's a mock Mockingbird.



I kinda like the Mockingbird shape, but the cutaway is worse than on a Les Paul (is so narrow my girly hands cannot play comfortably there) and the lower curve is so long that playing sitting is very very uncomfortable (the guitar moves around a lot)... The reversed avenger looks as cool as the mockingbird but seems to fix all those issues.

Looks perfectly great to me. No complains at all!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Before they released the E-1, that was what I hoped they would release one day. 

Also.


----------



## danbox

Did anyone pick up the km6 with that deal?


----------



## Millul

That's a sick deal indeed


----------



## danbox

The silver/grey model is up now. Don’t like the finish but still tempted...

https://www.musiciansfriend.com/stupid


----------



## mlp187

danbox said:


> The silver/grey model is up now. Don’t like the finish but still tempted...
> 
> https://www.musiciansfriend.com/stupid


I only see an ENGL head. Is the deal different by region? Either way, I wouldn’t be buying one for me, but it’s a great deal!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mlp187 said:


> I only see an ENGL head. Is the deal different by region? Either way, I wouldn’t be buying one for me, but it’s a great deal!



https://www.musiciansfriend.com/gui...-iii-standard-electric-guitar/l74326000001000

It knocks off $350 when you put it in your cart.


----------



## danbox

mlp187 said:


> I only see an ENGL head. Is the deal different by region? Either way, I wouldn’t be buying one for me, but it’s a great deal!


The deal changes every hour, and I posted with only 20 minutes left


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

danbox said:


> The deal changes every hour, and I posted with only 20 minutes left



Still seems to be running for me.


----------



## mlp187

So weird, in the upper left corner of the page it says “add to cart for extended stupid deal.” Pretty cool, MF.


----------



## danbox

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Still seems to be running for me.


I’m trying to do this with the trans black. Looks like that one is no longer available? Maybe I’m doing it wrong.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

danbox said:


> I’m trying to do this with the trans black. Looks like that one is no longer available? Maybe I’m doing it wrong.


That one probably ended. This one seemed to come up after the black one ended.


----------



## mbardu

Even at 500$, I wouldn't have called that a screaming deal.
Indo-made, nothing special about the hardware, second-tier pickups for a Schecter, nickel frets..... eeeeh ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Compared to the 6/700 $ deal on the KM6 and 7 Mark IIs a while back...._those _were something else!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Coolest bassist on FB got a dUg 12 string, here's a video of him jamming it thru the dUg Sansamp.


----------



## cardinal

Was wondering if we'd get through that without the Jeremy riff. (I always use a chorus pedal for that with my lowly 6-string basses). Cool bass!


----------



## gunch

Are the earlier KM6 Mk I and Mk II's 26.5" scale?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunch said:


> Are the earlier KM6 Mk I and Mk II's 26.5" scale?


no, only the km7s are 26.5


----------



## gunch

KnightBrolaire said:


> no, only the km7s are 26.5



damn it


----------



## mbardu

gunch said:


> damn it



Right there with you.
When I was looking for a 26.5 sixer, the MkII in such a scale would have been perfect. Just great on the 7. Only other "similar enough" option I found was a Kiesel with the "265" option.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

gunch said:


> Are the earlier KM6 Mk I and Mk II's 26.5" scale?



it sucks because he was debating on making the KM6 a baritone as well, but it didn't pan out. Guess Schecter told him the baritones don't sell well or something. 

Oh also, new Diamond Series PT.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> it sucks because he was debating on making the KM6 a baritone as well, but it didn't pan out. Guess Schecter told him the baritones don't sell well or something.
> 
> Oh also, new Diamond Series PT.
> 
> 
> View attachment 87588



Best thing ever.

Along with this


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Zado said:


> Best thing ever.
> 
> Along with this


I didn't know I needed that until I saw it. Perfect combination.


----------



## Zado

I'm patiently waiting for a sunset custom with the same finish

Oh btw


----------



## BigViolin

Forgot that I need a Two-Rock and a new couch.


----------



## Seabeast2000

BigViolin said:


> Forgot that I need a Two-Rock and a new couch.


Its an ok couch.


----------



## Zado

BigViolin said:


> Forgot that I need a Two-Rock and a new couch.


Why not the DrZ and a new couch?


----------



## BigViolin

He's not a real doctor.

Couch shopping is hard!


----------



## cip 123

Seabeast2000 said:


> Its an ok couch.


It’s no diamond series couch that’s for sure


----------



## yan12

I was tempted by that Avenger...my tele was the inspiration for it! DCGL is always taking my money but with a Masterworks almost done some other lucky fellow will get it.


----------



## BigViolin

Spending time on the Schecter Masterworks site is probably not a wise idea for me.


----------



## Mathemagician

Zado said:


> Best thing ever.
> 
> Along with this





yan12 said:


> I was tempted by that Avenger...my tele was the inspiration for it! DCGL is always taking my money but with a Masterworks almost done some other lucky fellow will get it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 87599



Yeah I need to back out of this thread. Wooooooow. And you just KNOW it has that narrow Schecter neck. Ooooooo!


----------



## Spicypickles

My new couch will be here next week.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Spicypickles said:


> My new couch will be here next week.



NCD? Can you describe its features in Guitarese?


----------



## Spicypickles

I got the chaise lounge for extra sustain.


----------



## Zhysick

Spicypickles said:


> I got the chaise lounge for extra sustain.



Baritone or standard scale lenght? I like baritone couches so I have more room for different shapes with my legs


----------



## Spicypickles

Zhysick said:


> Baritone or standard scale lenght? I like baritone couches so I have more room for different shapes with my legs


Baritone for sure, having to rearrange the living room for it.


----------



## Zado

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...=1179068990&set=p.10224354599230788&source=47

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...=1179068990&set=p.10224355588495519&source=47


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...=1179068990&set=p.10224354599230788&source=47
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...=1179068990&set=p.10224355588495519&source=47



Yeah but where's the couch? 



no seriously that looks fucking killer jeeez


----------



## josh1

Hey guys the Schecter KM6 MKIII is on sale for $764 at American Musical.


----------



## Zado

Vid with the Sun Valley Super Something

https://www.instagram.com/p/CIOkNmxnaUh/

I dont give a shiz about fusion music, but the guitar looks promising


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> Vid with the Sun Valley Super Something
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CIOkNmxnaUh/
> 
> I dont give a shiz about fusion music, but the guitar looks promising



Reminds me of something


----------



## Spicypickles

Yea I don’t see any couches. 

ok I’m done, catch me in the off topic section with my dick out.

naw, I’ll just be there, dick put away.

maybe


----------



## dav43

it would be reaaly nice if schecter made some sunset models in the diamond series for 2021!!!


----------



## Zado

dav43 said:


> it would be reaaly nice if schecter made some sunset models in the diamond series for 2021!!!


Definitely


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Spicypickles said:


> Yea I don’t see any couches.
> 
> ok I’m done, catch me in the off topic section with my dick out.
> 
> naw, I’ll just be there, dick put away.
> 
> maybe




Oh so playing Cyberpunk?? Lol

Also if there's no abalone on my Diamond Series couch thats a hard pass.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Zhysick

Hardtail and sustainiac. Well done.


----------



## Zado

More metal. Ehw.


----------



## I play music

Zado said:


> More metal. Ehw.


Proper ERG models is what the ESP 2021 previews were missing, so that fan fret 8 from Schecter is welcome
For normal 6s, I'd choose one of those 2021 LTDs over Schecter any day


----------



## mbardu

I just want a banshee elite in a nice blue. Translucent aqua or faded denim or blue sparkles. Is that too much to ask for?


----------



## Zado

I play music said:


> Proper ERG models is what the ESP 2021 previews were missing, so that fan fret 8 from Schecter is welcome
> For normal 6s, I'd choose one of those 2021 LTDs over Schecter any day


It's a matter of preferences, I used to be a huge ESP fan back in the day, things have changed and It's been a long while since I've seen a single one of their guitars givin me proper gas. I guess many feel happy for their 2021 lineup, but I'm not one of them


----------



## Albake21

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


Now give me an Evil Twin with a floyd, no sustaniac, just like the elite sls. I'd buy one immediately.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> More metal. Ehw.



I mean it's where Schecter probably gets most of their bread and butter. I see significantly more Hellraisers, SLSs, Evil Twins, Apocalypses than I do their Teles or Strats.

It's like getting mad at Mazda for not releasing enough pickup trucks. ESP and Schecter are mostly known for being big in the hard rock and metal market.


----------



## Musiscience

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I mean it's where Schecter probably gets most of their bread and butter. I see significantly more Hellraisers, SLSs, Evil Twins, Apocalypses than I do their Teles or Strats.
> 
> It's like getting mad at Mazda for not releasing enough pickup trucks. ESP and Schecter are mostly known for being big in the hard rock and metal market.



Agreed. Fender, Gibson, Gretch and etc. release more than enough vintage specced and styled series/guitars every year to satisfy any player that would want a more traditional electric guitar. If somebody wants a modern twist on that, Suhr, Anderson, Reverend and etc. are there to oblige. 

On the other hand Jackson, ESP, Schecter and Ibanez are the first brands that comes to mind for somebody that wants to stray away from that and is looking for a modern metal instrument. I don't understand why a vintage instrument would be their focus or even expected from them. Not saying they shouldn't if they see opportunity in it, but their bread and butter is in the metal community.


----------



## cip 123

mbardu said:


> I just want a banshee elite in a nice blue. Translucent aqua or faded denim or blue sparkles. Is that too much to ask for?


They actually made that for DrumCityGuitarland, so you have more chance picking one up used.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I mean it's where Schecter probably gets most of their bread and butter. I see significantly more Hellraisers, SLSs, Evil Twins, Apocalypses than I do their Teles or Strats.
> 
> It's like getting mad at Mazda for not releasing enough pickup trucks. ESP and Schecter are mostly known for being big in the hard rock and metal market.


True, but I'd gladly see them going down a more personal route shape and feature wise, instead of doing the regular horizon style guitar w/ trend of the month finish and hardware and remember to update the following year. I can understand this is the easiest way to get some consensus and popularity, but really too many brands like that nowadays, it makes the brand no different from pretty much anything else. It doesn't really interests me. Not say they shouldn't, I just don't like it that much.


Musiscience said:


> Agreed. Fender, Gibson, Gretch and etc. release more than enough vintage specced and styled series/guitars every year to satisfy any player that would want a more traditional electric guitar. If somebody wants a modern twist on that, Suhr, Anderson, Reverend and etc. are there to oblige.
> 
> On the other hand Jackson, ESP, Schecter and Ibanez are the first brands that comes to mind for somebody that wants to stray away from that and is looking for a modern metal instrument. I don't understand why a vintage instrument would be their focus or even expected from them. Not saying they shouldn't if they see opportunity in it, but their bread and butter is in the metal community.


Well they've been around since 70es and their hot rodded Strat and PT heritage is quite something, makes them stand tall among others imho, and that should make them a lil more proud (which kinda happened in recent years, especially with their USA lineup). 
But it's not just a vintage vs modern thing, more like a "be unique with some very recognizable designs" vs "ok guys let's all do the same guitars every year"


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I mean, making '70s hot rodded Strats and Teles isn't really unique when, as said before, Tom Anderson, Suhr, and even Fender/Charvel are doing that.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I mean, making '70s hot rodded Strats and Teles isn't really unique when, as said before, Tom Anderson, Suhr, and even Fender/Charvel are doing that.


They make a twist on that, none of those sounds the same. Also, I'm not talking about Strats and teles only, for example I'm a fan of their Spitfire model, anything towards that direction would be highly appreciated. 

And don't get me wrong, it's not a metal vs vintage blues rock thing, I'm a huge metal fan, just not this kind of metal. For me one of the most metal guitars is a black flying V, with no bells and whistles like funky inlays, figured veneers and stuff like that


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Honestly if we're talking brand direction, I totally think they should be using more of their own USA pickups and doing more crazy stuff like the sustainiac, maybe really playing off their shapes more. Avengers and E1s seem to sell really really quick and I feel like if they experimented with stuff like that more plus their unique finishes and reliable QC they'd be top of the market. 

I do love their vintage inspired stuff tho, I'd love to get one of their teles.


----------



## Zado

I'd love an E-I in natural finish with smoothed edges and no binding, I must say


----------



## mbardu

cip 123 said:


> They actually made that for DrumCityGuitarland, so you have more chance picking one up used.



Yeah, aware of those and neither found one with a fixed bridge, nor a nice looking top.


----------



## cip 123

mbardu said:


> Yeah, aware of those and neither found one with a fixed bridge, nor a nice looking top.


I think it might have just been a floyd run, bummer.


----------



## Musiscience

Zado said:


> But it's not just a vintage vs modern thing, more like a "be unique with some very recognizable designs" vs "ok guys let's all do the same guitars every year"



I see what you mean! It's great when brands make things more unique. It's a pitfall of looking at marketing data and making most decisions based on that like "Acording to these metrics, it looks like its going to be burl tops, toilet burst and aftermaths this year!". Then you end up will almost all companies releasing basically the same guitar. I guess this is just what It's like to have a business this size.


----------



## StevenC

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I mean, making '70s hot rodded Strats and Teles isn't really unique when, as said before, Tom Anderson, Suhr... are doing that.


Without Dream Machines do we have Anderson and Suhr?


----------



## Bearitone

Zado said:


> More metal. Ehw.


Bro, it’s Schecter. And you’re on a forum driven by mostly metal oriented gear.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

StevenC said:


> Without Dream Machines do we have Anderson and Suhr?



That's not what I was getting at? I was saying that making Fender clones isn't unique in this day in age isn't as unique as it seems since companies have been on board with that as well.

Also why are we bitching about Schecter releasing only metal guitars when they just unveiled a new S/P90 Tele and are going to be releasing a natural finished, hardtailed SSVS?


----------



## Zado

BTw apparently low end Abasi guitars are made by Schecter


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zado said:


> BTw apparently low end Abasi guitars are made by Schecter



It's been known that Schecter (the company) has been helping facilitate between newer "companies" launched by artists and WMI. Supposedly that's thier only role, with the individual brands (Wylde Audio, Abasi Concepts, etc.) performing any QA/QC, which is why it's been such a crap shoot thus far in what actually shows up.


----------



## I play music

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's been known that Schecter (the company) has been helping facilitate between newer "companies" launched by artists and WMI. Supposedly that's thier only role, with the individual brands (Wylde Audio, Abasi Concepts, etc.) performing any QA/QC, which is why it's been such a crap shoot thus far in what actually shows up.


Maybe WMI does not bother with such "unsignificant" new companies like Wylde or Abasi, so Schecter reserve some more build slots than they need themselves and can sell some of them when a company like Abasi has a need.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I play music said:


> Maybe WMI does not bother with such "unsignificant" new companies like Wylde or Abasi, so Schecter reserve some more build slots than they need themselves and can sell some of them when a company like Abasi has a need.



There's some truth to that, as the established shops are actually somewhat difficult to "get into" as a newer brand unless you have significant numbers.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Was it also true that WMI was taking in significantly less orders due to everyone trying to get them to make stuff? Coulda swore I read that was leading to issues, and one of the reasons why companies were putting more stock into China and Indo.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Was it also true that WMI was taking in significantly less orders due to everyone trying to get them to make stuff? Coulda swore I read that was leading to issues, and one of the reasons why companies were putting more stock into China and Indo.



WMI has been at full capacity for something like almost a decade now. Which is why they're shifting to smaller batches of "boutique" stuff vs. endless runs of mainstream brands. They can't compete on price or turnaround with Cortek anymore. 

Schecter is pretty much the only holdout, and WMI's primary partner since Ibanez, ESP/LTD, etc. went elsewhere.


----------



## Zado

I play music said:


> Maybe WMI does not bother with such "unsignificant" new companies like Wylde or Abasi, so Schecter reserve some more build slots than they need themselves and can sell some of them when a company like Abasi has a need.


Well considering these small companies are to be considered future competitors makes sense that they sell those slots. Maybe with Wylde audio things are a lil different as Schecter considers WA a sub brand


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zado said:


> Well considering these small companies are to be considered future competitors makes sense that they sell those slots. Maybe with Wylde audio things are a lil different as Schecter considers WA a sub brand



Competitors often work together in this industry, and just because two brands make similar products (guitars in this case) doesn't mean they're direct competition. It's better to mind the gates to manufacturing channels vs. be openly hostile to brands who will find a way to make guitars anyway.


----------



## I play music

Zado said:


> Well considering these small companies are to be considered future competitors makes sense that they sell those slots. Maybe with Wylde audio things are a lil different as Schecter considers WA a sub brand





MaxOfMetal said:


> Competitors often work together in this industry, and just because two brands make similar products (guitars in this case) doesn't mean they're direct competition. It's better to mind the gates to manufacturing channels vs. be openly hostile to brands who will find a way to make guitars anyway.


It's probably easy made money for Schecter. I mean I'm quite sure they don't do this for free


----------



## Zado

Wish this was a thing for 2021


----------



## yan12

Zado, is that a diamond series 1 hum Schecter? I love one hum guitars but have not seen that one before. I have this one.


----------



## Zado

yan12 said:


> Zado, is that a diamond series 1 hum Schecter? I love one hum guitars but have not seen that one before. I have this one.
> View attachment 87966




^titalicious!

ANyway yeah that's a diamond series, but not gonna see it on production I believe


----------



## mlp187

@yan12 time for me to update the GAS thread


----------



## manu80

Speaking of wylde audio, does it still exist ? He talked a out amps and pedal etc... a while ago...nothing yet


----------



## Triple-J

manu80 said:


> Speaking of wylde audio, does it still exist ? He talked a out amps and pedal etc... a while ago...nothing yet



They're still knocking out guitars and hes been using Wylde audio amps onstage for a few years now but seeing as Schecters foray into amps didn't work out I'm not 100% it'll happen which is a shame as a cheap JCM800 clone in a lunchbox head format could sell well.


----------



## Zado

Waiting for the 2021 catalog




























Oh BTW am I the only one who would do very dirty and illegal things for a V-1 special in TV yellow with p90s?


----------



## possumkiller

Zado said:


>


Idk but that double humbucker sunburst tele with a strat neck is calling out to me.


----------



## groverj3

Zado said:


> Waiting for the 2021 catalog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh BTW am I the only one who would do very dirty and illegal things for a V-1 special in TV yellow with p90s?



Some nice Suhrs there.

That's actually a compliment.


----------



## Zado

groverj3 said:


> Some nice Suhrs there.
> 
> That's actually a compliment.


For Suhr indeed


----------



## Zado

BTW this is SO metal


----------



## USMarine75

Zado said:


> BTW this is SO metal



That’s been all over my IG feed like 10 different reposts. GAS is killing me lol.


----------



## Zhysick

Zado said:


> BTW this is SO metal




The best: the EWOK-2020 neck plate
The wors: the 3 knobs layout


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Zhysick said:


> The best: the EWOK-2020 neck plate
> The wors: the 3 knobs layout



A++++ post would read again


----------



## Zhysick

Dineley said:


> A++++ post would read again



Thanks


----------



## Church2224

I feel like I have been doing myself an injustice and not bought any new USA Schecters in a while. Last time I did was 2018...

I need to change that.


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> I feel like I have been doing myself an injustice and not bought any new USA Schecters in a while. Last time I did was 2018...
> 
> I need to change that.


Absolutely inexcusable.


----------



## Church2224

Zado said:


> Absolutely inexcusable.



I know I have a word document full of quotes and ideas I have never pulled the trigger on. Floyded PTs, Sunset Custom 24s and Sunset Customs in matte satin finishes with maple boards, 7 strings, and more maple top Sunset 24s in HSH. Just waiting for work this year to take off and I am going to start ordering em.


----------



## cip 123

Church2224 said:


> I know I have a word document full of quotes and ideas I have never pulled the trigger on. Floyded PTs, Sunset Custom 24s and Sunset Customs in matte satin finishes with maple boards, 7 strings, and more maple top Sunset 24s in HSH. Just waiting for work this year to take off and I am going to start ordering em.


Since I will likely never be in a position to put in an order pls order a Stiletto 7 string just so I can see it 

thx


----------



## HeadofaHessian

Any one heard any rumors for the Keith Merrow series?


----------



## Zado

https://www.instagram.com/p/CJb59mB...680BwbPzNbMTVWi-5paCu7yy_mV5YvBnMgrWiiVJZVRno


----------



## Zado

BTW this lil meanie thing is growing on me, might fit quite nicely my Misfits based project. Better than my Trad anyway


----------



## Electric Wizard

If they did that one with a stoptail I'd buy it immediately. The ultra shape is awesome.


----------



## Zado

Electric Wizard said:


> If they did that one with a stoptail I'd buy it immediately. The ultra shape is awesome.


Yep the Ultra shape is quite badass and underused, like the Tempest shape.
For the new catalog I'd honestly love to see the E-1 and the V-1 (and why not the Ultra) in a stripped down, no frills dress like the one they call "Special". You know something like this but with those shapes. 






I'm not much into the '' ok we'll put quartz binding here, and graffiti style inlay there, and what about rainbow veneer for the top?". Some guitars just look nicer when they are as simple as possible.


----------



## Church2224

Zado said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/CJb59mB...680BwbPzNbMTVWi-5paCu7yy_mV5YvBnMgrWiiVJZVRno



Now I want to see that guitar as a limited run thing or something...


----------



## Zhysick

Zado said:


> Yep the Ultra shape is quite badass and underused, like the Tempest shape.
> For the new catalog I'd honestly love to see the E-1 and the V-1 (and why not the Ultra) in a stripped down, no frills dress like the one they call "Special". You know something like this but with those shapes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not much into the '' ok we'll put quartz binding here, and graffiti style inlay there, and what about rainbow veneer for the top?". Some guitars just look nicer when they are as simple as possible.



That bevel... yes! Classy looking but thinking in the comfort of the player. That's a well executed idea! I'm looking at you *almost every maker with one or another model*


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Axe Palace exclusive Schecter USA PTs.

@zimbloth go fuck yourself you genius 
Goddammit these are beutiful.


----------



## cip 123

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Axe Palace exclusive Schecter USA PTs.
> 
> @zimbloth go fuck yourself you genius
> Goddammit these are beutiful.


Holy balls


----------



## soul_lip_mike

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Axe Palace exclusive Schecter USA PTs.
> 
> @zimbloth go fuck yourself you genius
> Goddammit these are beutiful.



they have 6 of the 8 made I think. Who’s got the others


----------



## Zado

Yeah quite cool. Not my thing, but undeniably cool.
On facebook they looked like ESPs to me btw.


----------



## Vegetta

Zado said:


> Yep the Ultra shape is quite badass and underused, like the Tempest shape.
> For the new catalog I'd honestly love to see the E-1 and the V-1 (and why not the Ultra) in a stripped down, no frills dress like the one they call "Special". You know something like this but with those shapes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not much into the '' ok we'll put quartz binding here, and graffiti style inlay there, and what about rainbow veneer for the top?". Some guitars just look nicer when they are as simple as possible.



I am not normally a singlecut guy but DAMN


----------



## cip 123

Where is the 2021 line? I wanna know what I'm too poor to buy already!


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Axe Palace exclusive Schecter USA PTs.
> 
> @zimbloth go fuck yourself you genius
> Goddammit these are beutiful.



Do we know price on these?


----------



## xzacx

TheInvisibleHand said:


> Do we know price on these?


$3300


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TheInvisibleHand said:


> Do we know price on these?



Apparently you gotta contact them directly to get one/the price.


----------



## jco5055

random question (or at least basic): has Schecter ever made 25.5" 7s?


----------



## xzacx

jco5055 said:


> random question (or at least basic): has Schecter ever made 25.5" 7s?


Yes—easy example is the aqua quilt tele model that was just being discussed in this thread.


----------



## jco5055

xzacx said:


> Yes—easy example is the aqua quilt tele model that was just being discussed in this thread.



ah my mistake, I thought those were also 26.5


----------



## cip 123

jco5055 said:


> random question (or at least basic): has Schecter ever made 25.5" 7s?


Not many production if at all.


The teles that are being discussed are custom shop. And they’ll make any scale you want, I have a 27” 7 from the custom shop.


----------



## cardinal

jco5055 said:


> random question (or at least basic): has Schecter ever made 25.5" 7s?



Early Diamond Series (like '99 to 2000-ish) were mostly 25.5".


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Look for an old C7 with the Music Man looking head stock.


----------



## USMarine75

I really want to try one of the import Nick Johnston models. Curious how it will compare to the USA or a MIM Strat.


----------



## Zado

bonus 2021 sneak peek


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Zado said:


> bonus 2021 sneak peek





AAAAAHHHHHHH WANT


----------



## Bearitone

Schecter is hands down killing it over every other company out there right now in terms of aesthetics.


----------



## Bearitone

Zado said:


> bonus 2021 sneak peek


The first one is the prettiest swirl I’ve seen


----------



## MrWulf

Now if they can have a Schecter 7 string with Floyd without a sustainiac that'd be great. All my guitars are Schecter except one because of it


----------



## mlp187

MrWulf said:


> Now if they can have a Schecter 7 string with Floyd without a sustainiac that'd be great. All my guitars are Schecter except one because of it


SLS elite - but it has Fishmans and 26.5” scale, so I don’t know if it still suits your needs


----------



## Zhysick

SHIT! Those swirls are CS/American, right? Not import/diamond models... right? If they are import models I might spend my money... The Blackjack Tempest is very very cool too.


----------



## MrWulf

mlp187 said:


> SLS elite - but it has Fishmans and 26.5” scale, so I don’t know if it still suits your needs


26.5 is ok. Fishman is not lmaooo


----------



## Zhysick

MrWulf said:


> 26.5 is ok. Fishman is not lmaooo



You are really looking for a guitar that has ALL the specs you want even the ones that are easily achiveble ones like swapping the pickups? I comprehend you are not going to buy a guitar with a hipshot bridge if you want one with a floyd because thats major modifications but swapping the pickups...


----------



## MrWulf

Zhysick said:


> You are really looking for a guitar that has ALL the specs you want even the ones that are easily achiveble ones like swapping the pickups? I comprehend you are not going to buy a guitar with a hipshot bridge if you want one with a floyd because thats major modifications but swapping the pickups...



This is a rather petty gripe i know but i dont want a soapbar when all of my guitar are direct mounted. Also, the colors are pretty bad. Honestly the only reason why they didnt jam Sustainiac into it is because of the soapbar route they decided to use to be perfectly honest.


----------



## Zhysick

MrWulf said:


> This is a rather petty gripe i know but i dont want a soapbar when all of my guitar are direct mounted. Also, the colors are pretty bad. Honestly the only reason why they didnt jam Sustainiac into it is because of the soapbar route they decided to use to be perfectly honest.



Ohhhh ok, well, I can understand the soapbar thing. I don't like them either... don't know why but because their sustainiac models uses the standard "humbucker" route it didn't come to my mind that the "non sustainiac" model had soapbars...


----------



## Church2224

Zado said:


> bonus 2021 sneak peek



THEY ARE STILL DOING SWIRLS?!?! OH MY GOD!!!!


----------



## technomancer

Church2224 said:


> THEY ARE STILL DOING SWIRLS?!?! OH MY GOD!!!!



Yeah I was excited until I realized it looks like they're charging $1k for the paint... The US are usually around $3k and those are $4k.


----------



## Church2224

technomancer said:


> Yeah I was excited until I realized it looks like they're charging $1k for the paint... The US are usually around $3k and those are $4k.



Thank God I know people there


----------



## StevenC

Anybody know who's doing the swirls at/for Schecter? I know Ron Thorn did some swirls before he went to Fender. Is it Chewy now?


----------



## Zado

StevenC said:


> Anybody know who's doing the swirls at/for Schecter? I know Ron Thorn did some swirls before he went to Fender. Is it Chewy now?


No, for the swirl they go with Jose Rosas


----------



## Zado

technomancer said:


> Yeah I was excited until I realized it looks like they're charging $1k for the paint... The US are usually around $3k and those are $4k.


Consider they might change a lil more for the sustainiac as well


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If Schecter released a SSVS or Banshee with the swirl paint job... Say hello to that Ibanez crowd money.


----------



## technomancer

Zado said:


> Consider they might change a lil more for the sustainiac as well



True, but still over my impulse buy threshold, which was my intent when I went looking for the listings


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Schecter attempt to be more Ibanez than Ibanez
99.9% chance of success
With a more aggressive inline headstock the attempt is 100% chance of success
If they make the headstock reversed they have 120% chance of success


----------



## Albake21

Still nothing? Is Schecter even announcing anything or are they skipping this year?


----------



## Zado

Albake21 said:


> Still nothing? Is Schecter even announcing anything or are they skipping this year?


It's their 45th anniversary.
Gonna see titties.


----------



## MistaSnowman

Albake21 said:


> Still nothing? Is Schecter even announcing anything or are they skipping this year?



Won't be surprised if Schecter waits until Monday (NAMM 'Believe In Music' Week) to announce anything.


----------



## I play music

Albake21 said:


> Still nothing? Is Schecter even announcing anything or are they skipping this year?


Haven't they announced a lot of stuff during the year? One of the last things Blackjack
I don't know if they have so much more


----------



## USMarine75

Need even more NJ models.


----------



## Zado

We need more retro looking V-1s and E-1s.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm curious if Schecters even gonna drop everything at once or just drip feed new models over the next year.


----------



## Seabeast2000

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm curious if Schecters even gonna drop everything at once or just drip feed new models over the next year.


I kind of hope the banshee GT and Mach are phased out for more interesting things.


----------



## Bearitone

Banshee Mach : Banshee Mach-6 Evertune (schecterguitars.com)

Holy shit. Comes stock with Lundgrens, an Evertune, and SS Frets. And the radiused top actually looks like it'd be pretty comfy.


----------



## Millul

Yeah, that looks really nice!


----------



## Wc707

Anyone see the virtual Schecter booth? Can't seem to find it, unless it's just not there


----------



## Albake21

Wc707 said:


> Anyone see the virtual Schecter booth? Can't seem to find it, unless it's just not there


I'm still thinking they aren't releasing a 2021 catalogue this year. I noticed that last year they kept slowing releasing new models every couple months. I was really hoping for some new SLS Elite/Evil Twin colors...


----------



## Wc707

Man, that stinks if thats the case. Was in thr same boat as you with the SLS Elite


----------



## cip 123

Guitars won’t be available till summer anyway. No real rush for them to get anything out, usually when they release them throughout the year they get released and they’re actually available.


----------



## Zado

Albake21 said:


> I'm still thinking they aren't releasing a 2021 catalogue this year. I noticed that last year they kept slowing releasing new models every couple months. I was really hoping for some new SLS Elite/Evil Twin colors...


It's their 45th anniversary, honestly I'd be a huge letdown, for me at least.
I was expecting big things this year, and yet the only brands that delivered something interesting (again, for me) were Fender and Dean.


----------



## Wc707

Zado said:


> It's their 45th anniversary, honestly I'd be a huge letdown, for me at least.
> I was expecting big things this year, and yet the only brands that delivered something interesting (again, for me) were Fender and Dean.


I completely agree.


----------



## spork141

Schecter doesn't usually release their lineup in advance during NAMM. They always do those private rooms. I'm confident one day soon, after everyone I done announcing you will see the schecter lineup. Not sure if it'll be impressive or not but I'm not worried


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Like I said before, I'm betting IF there's a new lineup, it's gonna be staggered. This isn't your run-of-the-mill year. 

Also it probably depends on how hard COVID hit them. I had to cancel an order for a Schecter guitar because it would be on backorder for months. They could announce all their new lineup at once and then face another backlash for not having them out in stores.


----------



## Zado

Still they are making sick stuff


----------



## yan12

I told them they need to finish my Masterworks before rolling out anything new LOL!


----------



## Zado

yan12 said:


> I told them they need to finish my Masterworks before rolling out anything new LOL!


Just be patient, they also need to send it to my place for the quality control. It will take time, but be patient buddy.




Oh btw we're gonna have some insight about the new catalog in a week


----------



## lewis

keep an eye out for insane tops this year.

#resindeadlysins


----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


> Oh btw we're gonna have some insight about the new catalog in a week



Care to share with the class what information you have on a new Schecter catalog?


----------



## Zado

Albake21 said:


> Care to share with the class what information you have on a new Schecter catalog?


Well, AFAIK there will be guitars and basses


----------



## mbardu

Zado said:


> Well, AFAIK there will be guitars and basses



No couches  ?


----------



## TheShreddinHand

I haven’t paid much attention to Schecter the last few years. Was there a model that replaced the JL7 with the exact same specs? I loved the neck on the JL, that 19-20 neck thickness was awesome and ridiculously easy access to higher frets.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TheShreddinHand said:


> I haven’t paid much attention to Schecter the last few years. Was there a model that replaced the JL7 with the exact same specs? I loved the neck on the JL, that 19-20 neck thickness was awesome and ridiculously easy access to higher frets.



Surprisingly no. There was a prototype, but it didn't go anywhere.

EDIT: here it is. 

https://reverb.com/item/33117434-schecter-hades-6-fr-prototype-2018-vampire-red-satin


----------



## TheShreddinHand

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Surprisingly no. There was a prototype, but it didn't go anywhere.
> 
> EDIT: here it is.
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/33117434-schecter-hades-6-fr-prototype-2018-vampire-red-satin



Bummer, the JL had killer specs.


----------



## Ivars V

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Surprisingly no. There was a prototype, but it didn't go anywhere.
> 
> EDIT: here it is.
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/33117434-schecter-hades-6-fr-prototype-2018-vampire-red-satin




aaah, yeees... THE McMaple!


----------



## Zado




----------



## KnightBrolaire

oh god i want a km7 mk3 in lambo orange now


----------



## Zado

KnightBrolaire said:


> oh god i want a km7 mk3 in lambo orange now


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Zado said:


>


eww no. i don't like the juggernauts I've played


----------



## Seabeast2000

Finally


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Lambo green with his sig fishmans and the frs setup would most likely get my money, would cover everything I want


----------



## Zado

KnightBrolaire said:


> eww no. i don't like the juggernauts I've played


Is it legal to say you don't worship bulb related stuff? Asking for a friend.


----------



## spork141

I have been waiting for a lambo orange 6 forever. This has me excited. 


Also for all of us waiting for the schecter catalog to drop, here is our answer. Skip to 30 min mark


----------



## possumkiller

spork141 said:


> I have been waiting for a lambo orange 6 forever. This has me excited.
> 
> 
> Also for all of us waiting for the schecter catalog to drop, here is our answer. Skip to 30 min mark



I'll just wait for someone to write the answer. I don't feel like skipping to the 30 minute mark.


----------



## I play music

spork141 said:


> I have been waiting for a lambo orange 6 forever. This has me excited.
> 
> 
> Also for all of us waiting for the schecter catalog to drop, here is our answer. Skip to 30 min mark



Why do you make people watch a stupid video instead of just writing the answer?


----------



## spork141

I play music said:


> Why do you make people watch a stupid video instead of just writing the answer?



Really? Do you want me to rub your feet while I talk you through all the details?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

spork141 said:


> I have been waiting for a lambo orange 6 forever. This has me excited.
> 
> 
> Also for all of us waiting for the schecter catalog to drop, here is our answer. Skip to 30 min mark






possumkiller said:


> I'll just wait for someone to write the answer. I don't feel like skipping to the 30 minute mark.





I play music said:


> Why do you make people watch a stupid video instead of just writing the answer?



*TL;DR: There's a 2021 lineup, but they don't have permission to talk about iit. *

It's literally what I've been saying for awhile now. They have a "calendar" set up for when they can talk about stuff, so they're gonna drip-feed it throughout the year.


----------



## Zado

Great, looks like I won't need to save money for guitars in 2021, that's somehow reassuring.


----------



## Mathemagician

Zado said:


> Great, looks like I won't need to save money for guitars in 2021, that's somehow reassuring.



Now you can buy all the 2020 guitars you didn’t finish buying/spec’ing out!


----------



## Zado

Mathemagician said:


> Now you can buy all the 2020 guitars you didn’t finish buying/spec’ing out!


Well that's my #2 on the to do list, after finding a way to play with the band again before I get too old to even care


----------



## spork141

Guess this makes the decision to pull the trigger on this beast a bit easier.


----------



## Seabeast2000

spork141 said:


> Guess this makes the decision to pull the trigger on this beast a bit easier.


Are you sure you are ready for this?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ALso for the love of fuck please more solid finished KM MK-3s. Tired of the burl.


----------



## spork141

Seabeast2000 said:


> Are you sure you are ready for this?



Ah oh. Did I cross a line? Don't think i can afford 2 schecter thread violations in a single day.


----------



## Seabeast2000

spork141 said:


> Ah oh. Did I cross a line? Don't think i can afford 2 schecter thread violations in a single day.



Foot rubs and Monster guitars is some rapid fire shit bro.


----------



## I play music

spork141 said:


> Really? Do you want me to rub your feet while I talk you through all the details?





Seabeast2000 said:


> Foot rubs and Monster guitars is some rapid fire shit bro.


Well he can rub my feet while he tells me that there's nothing to tell because the video guy just takes 10mins to tell that he's not allowed to tell. 

But monster guitar is a no go !!


----------



## spork141

Jesus. As far as i can tell this is just a sweet couple who posts videos about their small guitar shop and everyone wants to hang and quarter them. This thread has a high bar


----------



## Mathemagician

spork141 said:


> Guess this makes the decision to pull the trigger on this beast a bit easier.



Gotta change your name to Kyle. But if that’s a USA then it’s probably worth it.


----------



## spork141

Mathemagician said:


> Gotta change your name to Kyle. But if that’s a USA then it’s probably worth it.



How.....did you know....my name .... was Kyle!?!?


----------



## Mathemagician

spork141 said:


> How.....did you know....my name .... was Kyle!?!?



Assuming you aren’t kidding. There is a very popular meme, where “the only people who drink monster energy” are white guys named Kyle. Who also punch drywall when they get mad. 

I can promise you that I did not know your name was Kyle.


----------



## spork141

Mathemagician said:


> Assuming you aren’t kidding. There is a very popular meme, where “the only people who drink monster energy” are white guys named Kyle. Who also punch drywall when they get mad.
> 
> I can promise you that I did not know your name was Kyle.



Hehe it's not and I followed you. It's hard with sarcasm over the internet as we all know. I tried


----------



## RobDobble6S7

My KM7 standard in a solid color is...well, solid. I suggest anyone wanting a km7 without the burl just upgrade their standard, used ones are usually just as good as new ones. I'm considering changing the hardware on mine just because, but I need a laptop first.


----------



## feraledge

spork141 said:


> I have been waiting for a lambo orange 6 forever. This has me excited.
> 
> 
> Also for all of us waiting for the schecter catalog to drop, here is our answer. Skip to 30 min mark



I would have neg repped this so hard.


----------



## Zado

feraledge said:


> I would have neg repped this so hard.



I hope it means there's an awul lot of badass new stuff or some kind of revolution (like the cut of half catalog) they just can't go full throttle, but I fear it's not. And in this case IMHO it won't be a wise move. I mean, there's a reason why NAMM exists and it's made that way, it's to deliver maximum load of guitars in a single solution so brands can count on players' impulse buy, you know, like a kid in a toy shop. If new models are presented every 2 or 3 months, players have time to rationalize the real need of a new guitar and just pass as excitement (if any) goes down.


----------



## Mathemagician

Zado said:


> I hope it means there's an awul lot of badass new stuff or some kind of revolution (like the cut of half catalog) they just can't go full throttle, but I fear it's not. And in this case IMHO it won't be a wise move. I mean, there's a reason why NAMM exists and it's made that way, it's to deliver maximum load of guitars in a single solution so brands can count on players' impulse buy, you know, like a kid in a toy shop. If new models are presented every 2 or 3 months, players have time to rationalize the real need of a new guitar and just pass as excitement (if any) goes down.



Plus there’s FOMO. “What if I buy something and next weeks or next months is something I want more?”

I want to know what all my options are before I plunk down money.


----------



## feraledge

I kind of appreciate that Schecter are a company that are continually rolling out new stuff and that a lot of their concepts actually make it to the streets.
If production doesn’t catch up with the days of yore, then the wait till NAMM model might be dead anyways. I feel like it’s been going that way for years with new production stuff not really being available for so long after. It’s cooler if companies just kind of come out with a new thing here or there that’s ready or closer to being ready to buy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> I kind of appreciate that Schecter are a company that are continually rolling out new stuff and that a lot of their concepts actually make it to the streets.
> If production doesn’t catch up with the days of yore, then the wait till NAMM model might be dead anyways. I feel like it’s been going that way for years with new production stuff not really being available for so long after. It’s cooler if companies just kind of come out with a new thing here or there that’s ready or closer to being ready to buy.



Pretty much this. Why drop everything at once and deal with massive backorders? Covids already making that difficult. 

Plus like I said that already seems like the way Schecter's been going. They randomly drop new models throughout the year.


----------



## Zado

^This is mine.


----------



## possumkiller

Zado said:


> ^This is mine.


Finally some nice fucking inlays.


----------



## josh1

possumkiller said:


> Finally some nice fucking inlays.


They've been using those since last year.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Weren't we supposed to get the lineup this week?


----------



## Zado

Great design for a bass imho.


----------



## jco5055

I asked Drum City if they at least knew if there was a new USA Production Sunset 24-7 FR model coming out (since it's been 3 years since the last version), and they told me they were getting a new model literally today so I'm anxiously awaiting the pictures/reverb updates.


----------



## jco5055

I got my eye on a Vigier Excaliber Special 7 on Reverb, but this is also extremely tempting.


----------



## Albake21

jco5055 said:


> View attachment 89549
> 
> 
> I got my eye on a Vigier Excaliber Special 7 on Reverb, but this is also extremely tempting.


Whoa that's nice! Is that a custom shop or production model?


----------



## jco5055

Albake21 said:


> Whoa that's nice! Is that a custom shop or production model?


It's USA Custom Shop...$3500 new


----------



## RobDobble6S7

jco5055 said:


> View attachment 89549
> 
> 
> I got my eye on a Vigier Excaliber Special 7 on Reverb, but this is also extremely tempting.


Holy cow. I love that little bit on the headstock with the reverse fade...chuck in an evertune and I'm buying that


----------



## cardinal

Inline headstock looks great. Nice guitar.


----------



## Zado




----------



## BigViolin

Hmmm, very Johnstonesque.


----------



## Zado

BigViolin said:


> Hmmm, very Johnstonesque.


Different inlays, so not a NJ apparently


----------



## Zado

Ok, it's a Sleeping with Sirens signature. 





My hype.


----------



## Supernaut

It'll be some instagram player who does the neo-soul thing, just watch


----------



## Zado

Supernaut said:


> It'll be some instagram player who does the neo-soul thing, just watch


Ah you wish. Emocore band.


----------



## Zado




----------



## cardinal

Someone really should get Nick Johnson into 7-strings.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

There a couple more bass prototypes on DCGLs reverb page


----------



## Zhysick

Zado said:


>



Yeah! Schecter is doing 10 string humbuckers now! And standard routing not active! Good news...


----------



## Zado

Ok this is very cool.


----------



## yan12

That is a sweet guitar...I just can't do a set neck or neck thru!
And I thought I told those guys to get my Masterworks done before any more new stuff for 2021...I must not have the juice I used to LOL!


----------



## Albake21

Please let this prototype finish actually make it to production. This is the second time this finish has popped up as a prototype, so fingers crossed.


----------



## oldbulllee

i would LOVE a 007.
if i ever get to own a guitar again, that is. never held one, let alone tried it, but that body shape is the sexiest thing i have ever seen.
most other " regular" schecters are fine looking guitars, but 007.... man

fooled around with a quote maker( or whatever it is called) on their website. nothing to fancy, in terms of woods and electronics.
it said at the bottom somewhat over 6000 $.
now, occasionally, i do think that I've lost my fucking mind, ( recently more so). but then something like this snaps me back. no. the whole world has gone mad, in a very distasteful way.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Albake21 said:


> Please let this prototype finish actually make it to production. This is the second time this finish has popped up as a prototype, so fingers crossed.



if I didn't have a sustainiac I'd be getting this or the hybrid avenger on reverb rn and popping the 57 back in


----------



## possumkiller

Zado said:


> Ok this is very cool.


Fuck man. I don't even like that body shape but the guitar looks so fucking nice.

They should put that same look on the solo ii or whatever their les paul is called. The one that looks like a les paul though not the offset version.


----------



## groverj3

Zado said:


>


Almost great, that damn string tree.


----------



## I play music

possumkiller said:


> Fuck man. I don't even like that body shape but the guitar looks so fucking nice.
> 
> They should put that same look on the solo ii or whatever their les paul is called. The one that looks like a les paul though not the offset version.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So was browsing some Wizard videos and ran into this video by Cesar Soto. 



Possible sig model?


----------



## Zado

Can someone describe the shape please? All I see is black.


----------



## MistaSnowman

Zado said:


> Can someone describe the shape please? All I see is black.



Looks like an E-1 with a bridge pickup only.


----------



## MFB

Maybe someone more familiar with Schecters can weigh in on this for me: a local guitar center near me has a PT listed, no photos when you click on the item but there's a thumbnail on the main used page; it's listed as brown, and the thumbnail makes it look like one of the Squier Classic Vibes with the full face pickguard, but I can't seem to find any photos of a PT ever coming in brown.

Did they ever offer a model like that? I'm planning to check it out tomorrow most likely depending on my schedule along with another guitar, but I can't seem to find anything on something like that from them.

edit: no Bisby either so it's not a fastback, unless the owner just removed that portion.


----------



## Zado

MFB said:


> Maybe someone more familiar with Schecters can weigh in on this for me: a local guitar center near me has a PT listed, no photos when you click on the item but there's a thumbnail on the main used page; it's listed as brown, and the thumbnail makes it look like one of the Squier Classic Vibes with the full face pickguard, but I can't seem to find any photos of a PT ever coming in brown.
> 
> Did they ever offer a model like that? I'm planning to check it out tomorrow most likely depending on my schedule along with another guitar, but I can't seem to find anything on something like that from them.
> 
> edit: no Bisby either so it's not a fastback, unless the owner just removed that portion.


No brown import PT afaik


----------



## MFB

That's what I thought, to date I've only seen the PT as a black Tele with maple board or the gold one with rosewood they retired


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MistaSnowman said:


> Looks like an E-1 with a bridge pickup only.



Yep. Satin black E-1 with gold hardware, single bridge pickup, and block inlays. Dude extensively used the E-1 since Schecter released it.


----------



## mbardu

TheBolivianSniper said:


> if I didn't have a sustainiac I'd be getting this or the hybrid avenger on reverb rn and popping the 57 back in



I don't like sustainiac, but I'd still get it...if I didn't already have a guitar with a flamed pink>purple top.


----------



## Zhysick

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yep. Satin black E-1 with gold hardware, single bridge pickup, and block inlays. Dude extensively used the E-1 since Schecter released it.



There's a second one (in the video, solo section before the sun valley PT comes in) with black hardware and red Schecter logo on the headstock (instead of gold like the other one)... can't see the pickup on that one, probably black.

Those E-1 look cool anyway.


----------



## Zado

We're very likely seeing this as signature gheetar






Which I dig.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Zado said:


> We're very likely seeing this as signature gheetar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which I dig.


i don't know who that is, but i want that PT


----------



## sakeido

KnightBrolaire said:


> i don't know who that is, but i want that PT



That's the only man in history to lose a rap battle so badly, he left the rap game completely and started playing pop punk instead


----------



## KnightBrolaire

sakeido said:


> That's the only man in history to lose a rap battle so badly, he left the hip hop altogether and started playing pop punk instead


wait... mgk can play guitar?


----------



## Zado

KnightBrolaire said:


> i don't know who that is, but i want that PT


Yeah, love the single pickup and that beveled headstock in double color on a PT body


----------



## sakeido

KnightBrolaire said:


> wait... mgk can play guitar?



He's better than lil wayne at least!


----------



## Zado

KnightBrolaire said:


> wait... mgk can play guitar?


Who cares, it's still more interesting than djent stuff ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> We're very likely seeing this as signature gheetar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which I dig.


Ditch the mudflap girl and I'd rock it for sure.

Like no lie. I was thinking about getting an E-1 custom with my tax refund but if they release this and the price is right, I might actually get it.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ditch the mudflap girl and I'd rock it for sure.
> 
> Like no lie. I was thinking about getting an E-1 custom with my tax refund but if they release this and the price is right, I might actually get it.


Yeah, might be their coolest signature guitar seen in a while. I needed a rapper to see some cool stuff from Schecter signature roster.


----------



## Mathemagician

Zado said:


> Ah you wish. Emocore band.



Leave SWS alone! Lmao. Some music can just be dumb fun. Not everything needs to be progressive jazz/cosmic-core.

Also I’ve been eyeing the Solo-2 for a year or so now. Just waiting to see the new Heafy LP to see if I cave in either direction.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Cosmic-core lmao
Honestly, there are some bands I'd rather not be associated with for playing some guitars, and that's one of them...
Although, I have already been done in by those damn bat inlays


----------



## Mathemagician

If an artist makes a great guitar with great specs that I can’t easily get elsewhere then fuck it I’m onboard. ESPECIALLY when it comes to finishes for example. If you want those cool orange/green finishes the Nick Johnston models have what other strat style comes standard like that? Then add the roasted maple necks.


----------



## BigViolin

Yeah, but Nick plays guitar.


----------



## Zado

https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/new-guitars/jack-fowler-trad-detail


----------



## RobDobble6S7

mmmmmm that neck


----------



## BigViolin

Cool Jimmy Herring sig.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

XJ frets on a Strat make me happy.


----------



## Zhysick

So the Nick Johnston HH strat we all have been waiting for!! Yes!! It actually ticks a lot of boxes for me... Fuck.


----------



## Zado

Zhysick said:


> So the Nick Johnston HH strat we all have been waiting for!! Yes!! It actually ticks a lot of boxes for me... Fuck.


Not a NJ tho, it's the signature guitar for the guitarist of some kind of emo band I guess


----------



## Lukhas

TheBolivianSniper said:


> if I didn't have a sustainiac [...]


Schecter's catalogue in a nutshell, really. Bonus: if it had a trem, no Sustainiac and no active pickups. One day someone will just ask them why the Sustainiac is everywhere like that. 

...What do you mean I've talked about this often enough already?


----------



## I play music

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> XJ frets on a Strat make me happy.


But I thought Schecter already have the stainless steel frets game going ..why not here? That's the only negative point I can find about this guitar


----------



## Musiscience

I play music said:


> But I thought Schecter already have the stainless steel frets game going ..why not here? That's the only negative point I can find about this guitar



It's a sig, so it's very possible the guy doesn't like SS frets. I know it's also the case for Josh Smith who opted for a signature Ibby AZ with nickel frets.


----------



## Zado

I play music said:


> But I thought Schecter already have the stainless steel frets game going ..why not here? That's the only negative point I can find about this guitar


It's a Strat, the only ones putting SS frets on strats are Jackson and few other sissy fucks


----------



## I play music

Zado said:


> It's a Strat, the only ones putting SS frets on strats are Jackson and few other sissy fucks


Even Fender put SS frets on strats now old man, times are changing


----------



## Zado

I play music said:


> Even Fender put SS frets on strats now old man, times are changing



Ah yeah the ultra series. Life sucks.


----------



## Zhysick

Zado said:


> Not a NJ tho, it's the signature guitar for the guitarist of some kind of emo band I guess



Yeah, I know it's not a NJ model, but it looks just like it (well, ok, different inlays) so... I don't know who the fuck is this other guy, that guitar is a HH NJ model and that's it. Period


----------



## lewis

people still talking about that rap battle publicity shit?
was the most orchestrated thing to earn both money, ive seen since Floyd and Pacquiao decided they wanted to be richer.

back on topic, his pink guitar is sweet!


----------



## Zado

Never been a huge Tempest fan, but this is growing on me an awful lot. It somehow looks less chubby and more on the heavy side.





I just wish they inspected the guitars a lil more before having the photobook made...


----------



## possumkiller

I play music said:


>


Is it just me or are the pickups moved as close to the neck and bridge as physically possible?


----------



## Zado

possumkiller said:


> Is it just me or are the pickups moved as close to the neck and bridge as physically possible?


Yeah, looks like it


----------



## ExplorerMike

Just got my E-1 Balsac yesterday. This thing is pretty damn awesome. Don’t see much about them but just wanted to share it here!


----------



## Wucan

Zado said:


> Never been a huge Tempest fan, but this is growing on me an awful lot. It somehow looks less chubby and more on the heavy side.
> I just wish they inspected the guitars a lil more before having the photobook made...




I briefly owned a 40th Anniversary Tempest, but I quickly traded it for something else... thought it'd be more like an SG but it felt as heavy and thick as a Les Paul. Gorgeous guitar, though.

Maybe that's why they released the S-2 line recently:


----------



## Zado

Wucan said:


> thought it'd be more like an SG but it felt as heavy and thick as a Les Paul. Gorgeous guitar, though.


That's what I thought, I mean, it looks like a different take on a LP. A nice one too.


Oh btw new for 2021



















Kitten not included


----------



## Seabeast2000

New for who?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Seabeast2000 said:


> New for who?



It's the Jake Pitts E-1 FR that's been out for a bit now.


----------



## manu80

all good except that headstock....can't get used to it


----------



## Viginez

their best headstock (imo)


----------



## Vegetta

Viginez said:


> their best headstock (imo)



The Merrow headstock is their best one IMO


----------



## Taikatatti

Vegetta said:


> The Merrow headstock is their best one IMO



this one is pretty cool too.


----------



## mbardu

manu80 said:


> all good except that headstock....can't get used to it



You are correct.



Vegetta said:


> The Merrow headstock is their best one IMO



You are correct.


----------



## Vegetta

Taikatatti said:


> View attachment 90000
> 
> 
> 
> this one is pretty cool too.



Yeah that one is good also.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

The Wes Hauch sig was pretty cool looking, wish I had both the money for one and the ability to play guitar when it was a production model


----------



## Wucan

Taikatatti said:


> View attachment 90000
> 
> 
> 
> this one is pretty cool too.



Oh hey, that's my photo


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So idk if this is another upcoming sig model or just a custom (it is a Schecter apparently) But a single pickup FR Tele with wacky colors seems sweet.


----------



## slurpeecup

Personally I just want the custom shop to do up another one of these.


----------



## InfernalVortex

Vegetta said:


> The Merrow headstock is their best one IMO



I didn't like it at first. I thought it had the elf Shoe Caparison thing going on... but it grew on me really fast.


----------



## StevenC

There aren't really any good pictures of it, but this is the best Schecter headstock.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

StevenC said:


> There aren't really any good pictures of it, but this is the best Schecter headstock.



I don't know how I feel about that. I kind of love it, but also kind of hate it. Cool as fuck either way.


----------



## StevenC

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't know how I feel about that. I kind of love it, but also kind of hate it. Cool as fuck either way.


It was designed for Dann Huff after they had to stop using the Fender headstock. Known at Schecter as the Shuttlestock.





I think that one was Huff's, too. There's not a whole bunch of them as far as I know and those are the only two pictures I've seen of it on the internet, but I've seen a few others in the flesh. They've really only done it a few times since the 90s.


----------



## josh1

StevenC said:


> It was designed for Dann Huff after they had to stop using the Fender headstock. Known at Schecter as the Shuttlestock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that one was Huff's, too. There's not a whole bunch of them as far as I know and those are the only two pictures I've seen of it on the internet, but I've seen a few others in the flesh. They've really only done it a few times since the 90s.


I'll take one but I want it matching his shirt


----------



## cardinal

Looks like the Tyler headstock.


----------



## StevenC

cardinal said:


> Looks like the Tyler headstock.


There is some Tyler connection, but I can't remember what it is.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

StevenC said:


> There is some Tyler connection, but I can't remember what it is.



Tyler used Schecter and Anderson parts around the time Tom was transitioning to his own business before going full in-house. Around that time everyone was sort of sharing designs back and forth (see Anderson, Suhr, Schecter, and Kramer headstocks of the time). 

Conceivably I could see Tyler ordering some necks from Schecter and Schecter using some overstock/return/misc. ones on guitars ordered by artists and floor customs.


----------



## Viginez

nice headstock, but w/out the stripe logo


----------



## StevenC

MaxOfMetal said:


> Tyler used Schecter and Anderson parts around the time Tom was transitioning to his own business before going full in-house. Around that time everyone was sort of sharing designs back and forth (see Anderson, Suhr, Schecter, and Kramer headstocks of the time).
> 
> Conceivably I could see Tyler ordering some necks from Schecter and Schecter using some overstock/return/misc. ones on guitars ordered by artists and floor customs.


Fender was cracking down on their headstock, Tyler was working with Schecter at the time on preamp circuits and that headstock got put together for the looming NAMM show. I think this was sort of concurrent with the current Schecter traditional headstock (which is supposed to be an S stretched out). I think this would have been the 1988 or 1989 NAMM show, post-Dallas and long after Anderson.


----------



## dav43

whhhaaatttt !!!!!! ????? 
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...er-exotic-fr-electric-guitar-natural-ziricote
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...exotic-fr-electric-guitar-natural-black-limba


----------



## Vegetta

dav43 said:


> whhhaaatttt !!!!!! ?????
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...er-exotic-fr-electric-guitar-natural-ziricote
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...exotic-fr-electric-guitar-natural-black-limba



No sustainiac and a floyd MIND BLOWN


----------



## Zado

Yeah they look cool. But I'm expecting more


----------



## dav43

From Zzounds


The new schecter van Nuys traditionnal and PT!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ooookay that Strat 
fuck me


----------



## Eyelessfiend

Loving that Tele, even with the dual HH setup.


----------



## Zado

dav43 said:


> View attachment 90908
> From Zzounds
> View attachment 90907
> 
> The new schecter van Nuys traditionnal and PT!!!


Ohfuckohfuckohfuckohfuck.


----------



## Masoo2

cmon cmon cmon

that's one step closer to the Sunset Customs/Schecter Japan stuff I've wanted from them for years

that PT is stupid nice


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I legit dont know which one I'd prefer.  Always wanted a Tele with a trem, but the Strat is uuuuughgdfhd


----------



## Zado

Ok I'm super shocked.


----------



## dav43

A better pic for the traditionnal


----------



## Seabeast2000

Ibanez has entered the chat


----------



## Mathemagician

Seabeast2000 said:


> Ibanez has entered the chat



*Low-gain prog-space-jazz plays*


----------



## josh1

I love it. I'm hopeful for a black version. It's also only $899.


----------



## Albake21

It's perfect.... I'm not even kidding when I say I've been looking around at custom shops to build me something very similar.


----------



## Electric Wizard

I wonder if we'll see the wenge necks on the diamond series Nick Johnstons now that they're making these.


----------



## Masoo2

Albake21 said:


> It's perfect.... I'm not even kidding when I say I've been looking around at custom shops to build me something very similar.


why'd you make me check out Sweetwater dude










Absolutely killer


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

josh1 said:


> I love it. I'm hopeful for a black version. It's also only $899.



Sheeeeit I'd be all over that. I don't mind the look now, but a different color body to break the monotony would be killer.


----------



## Mathemagician

Masoo2 said:


> why'd you make me check out Sweetwater dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely killer



That’s a lot of delicious chocolate.


----------



## profwoot

Anyone know why Schecter insists on the "Diamond Series" on all of their non-USA guitars? "Schecter: but not the best kind" is a strange choice of branding on the vast majority of their products, and the name itself seems like a relic from the 80s outside of casinos and airlines. Why does such a large category of products need a name?


----------



## feraledge

That Balzac is so rad. These sun valleys are too. Those are the two ends of the spectrum Schecter ticks for me right now.


----------



## Rotatous

profwoot said:


> Anyone know why Schecter insists on the "Diamond Series" on all of their non-USA guitars? "Schecter: but not the best kind" is a strange choice of branding on the vast majority of their products, and the name itself seems like a relic from the 80s outside of casinos and airlines. Why does such a large category of products need a name?


Agreed.


----------



## Crundles

Masoo2 said:


>


I know this is going to sound remarkably SSO-y, but...

This, but with 7 strings and a fixed bridge.

I god damn love Ziricote tops.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

profwoot said:


> Anyone know why Schecter insists on the "Diamond Series" on all of their non-USA guitars? "Schecter: but not the best kind" is a strange choice of branding on the vast majority of their products, and the name itself seems like a relic from the 80s outside of casinos and airlines. Why does such a large category of products need a name?



Same reason why PRS calls their entire import line the SE line. Like... Why doesn't it make sense?


----------



## Zado




----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Zado said:


>


Need that 7


----------



## Forkface

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Same reason why PRS calls their entire import line the SE line. Like... Why doesn't it make sense?


i believe SE stands (or stood, originally) for Student Edition. which makes sense given that a student would not pay 4k for a pro PRS lol.

Diamond series made little sense to me because technically, arent diamonds considered like, the highest level of precious stones? 
it would made more sense, at least to me, to call the USA versions diamond series. or Maybe Masterworks could be Diamond, and from there down like Gold series, and silver and whatnot.

but not everything has to make sense


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Forkface said:


> i believe SE stands (or stood, originally) for Student Edition. which makes sense given that a student would not pay 4k for a pro PRS lol.
> 
> Diamond series made little sense to me because technically, arent diamonds considered like, the highest level of precious stones?
> it would made more sense, at least to me, to call the USA versions diamond series. or Maybe Masterworks could be Diamond, and from there down like Gold series, and silver and whatnot.
> 
> but not everything has to make sense



I mean to me it's the same energy as naming your low-mid level line the "Professional" or "Pro" series. Gotta give it a snazzy name to make it sound interesting.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


>




People: I bet Schecter doesn't have anything cool to show this year. 

Schecter:


----------



## Zado

Forkface said:


> i believe SE stands (or stood, originally) for Student Edition. which makes sense given that a student would not pay 4k for a pro PRS lol.
> 
> Diamond series made little sense to me because technically, arent diamonds considered like, the highest level of precious stones?
> it would made more sense, at least to me, to call the USA versions diamond series. or Maybe Masterworks could be Diamond, and from there down like Gold series, and silver and whatnot.
> 
> but not everything has to make sense


Well it's the same for ESP...LTD should mean "limited", but they are damn everywhere


----------



## thebeesknees22

I have to admit I was one that never really looked at Schecter's that much, but the more I look at them now the more I want one. Some of those finishes just look really fantastic


----------



## Seabeast2000

Isn't 7 string explorer on someone's gas list around here?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


> Isn't 7 string explorer on someone's gas list around here?


not with those stupid fucking inlays


----------



## Shoeless_jose

KnightBrolaire said:


> not with those stupid fucking inlays



That seems to be Schecter's issue. It's like hey we made a perfect guitar. now lets add racing strips or clown inlays that will make it look like cheap trash.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Dineley said:


> That seems to be Schecter's issue. It's like hey we made a perfect guitar. now lets add racing strips or clown inlays that will make it look like cheap trash.


One day schecter will get their shit together and just stop putting inlays on their guitars. 

-side dot only gang


----------



## thebeesknees22

Dineley said:


> That seems to be Schecter's issue. It's like hey we made a perfect guitar. now lets add racing strips or clown inlays that will make it look like cheap trash.



ooh duuude. I actually love racing stripes on a strat or super strat. That red banshee is pretty sweet haha
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/Ban6GTFRSTR--schecter-banshee-gt-6-fr-satin-trans-red

I actually like this a lot lol, and the purple and black versions. (the blue not so much. needs to be a white racing stripe). I just wish the racing stripe went all the way to the edge instead of stopping just short.


----------



## Wucan

Dineley said:


> That seems to be Schecter's issue. It's like hey we made a perfect guitar. now lets add racing strips or clown inlays that will make it look like cheap trash.


psh, what do you mean?


----------



## Zado

Wucan said:


> psh, what do you mean?


It's just that it doesn't fit the shape, but I'd play tu e hell out of a Trad with that finish and inlays


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Wucan said:


> psh, what do you mean?


Flame paintjobs are usually the worst paintjobs on guitars. Imagine paying 7k usd for this lel


----------



## Albake21

KnightBrolaire said:


> Flame paintjobs are usually the worst paintjobs on guitars. Imagine paying 7k usd for this lel
> View attachment 90970


If this guy doesn't wear tap out shirts or uses the confederate flag, I'll be shocked.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hot take (pun intended), but I dig the hot rod flames on some guitars. Jon Schaffer's Les Paul Custom and James Hetfield's JH-1s were always unf.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Hot take (pun intended), but I dig the hot rod flames on some guitars. Jon Schaffer's Les Paul Custom and James Hetfield's JH-1s were always unf.


Flame paintjobs are the tramp stamps of the guitar world.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

thebeesknees22 said:


> ooh duuude. I actually love racing stripes on a strat or super strat. That red banshee is pretty sweet haha
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/Ban6GTFRSTR--schecter-banshee-gt-6-fr-satin-trans-red
> 
> I actually like this a lot lol, and the purple and black versions. (the blue not so much. needs to be a white racing stripe). I just wish the racing stripe went all the way to the edge instead of stopping just short.



You are right stripes themselves not horrible they just usually botch the execution... or also ad roman numeral inlays...


----------



## Shoeless_jose

KnightBrolaire said:


> Flame paintjobs are the tramp stamps of the guitar world.




Your insta post the other day made me think of this but Schecter should do some of their like warplane type graphics again.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Dineley said:


> Your insta post the other day made me think of this but Schecter should do some of their like warplane type graphics again.


I will never turn down a good warplane graphic, especially Vargas style pinups.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Dineley said:


> You are right stripes themselves not horrible they just usually botch the execution... or also ad roman numeral inlays...



yeah those inlays are bad. lol bad bad.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Zado

Now it's official booby time
https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/new-guitars/pt-van-nuys-detail















EDIT: bonus, not officially published yet
https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/new-guitars/trad-van-nuys-detail


----------



## Zado




----------



## I play music

Zado said:


> Now it's official booby time
> https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/new-guitars/pt-van-nuys-detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: bonus, not officially published yet
> https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/new-guitars/trad-van-nuys-detail


So Schecter was all SS frets .. now LTD is and Schecter not or what?


----------



## Zado

I play music said:


> So Schecter was all SS frets .. now LTD is and Schecter not or what?


SS frets on traditional designs have no sense imho.


----------



## I play music

Zado said:


> SS frets on traditional designs have no sense imho.


Why do traditional designs have to stick with old tech ?
I like when they have the classic look but play and sound like an up-to-date instrument


----------



## Zado

I play music said:


> Why do traditional designs have to stick with old tech ?
> I like when they have the classic look but play and sound like an up-to-date instrument


I'm personally expecting Traditional sounds from traditional looking instruments.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I play music said:


> Why do traditional designs have to stick with old tech ?
> I like when they have the classic look but play and sound like an up-to-date instrument


I think it fits into Schecters price point more than anything.


----------



## Alexlopez

Zado said:


> I'm personally expecting Traditional sounds from traditional looking instruments.


Same.


----------



## I play music

Zado said:


> I'm personally expecting Traditional sounds from traditional looking instruments.


Ok but SS frets is not for the sound


----------



## BigViolin

Misha should have went with shark fins.....yeeesh.


----------



## feraledge

Zado said:


> I'm personally expecting Traditional sounds from traditional looking instruments.


Don’t touch it, just listen to those SS frets sustain.


----------



## StevenC

Zado said:


> SS frets on traditional designs have no sense imho.


Stainless steel frets don't sound different, and the whole point of the Van Nuys operation was to make better versions of traditional designs not to do things "because Leo did it that way".


----------



## Asphyxia

Zado said:


>


Where is this from?


----------



## Zado

I play music said:


> Ok but SS frets is not for the sound


True, but ime they sound different nonetheless


----------



## Zado

StevenC said:


> Stainless steel frets don't sound different, and the whole point of the Van Nuys operation was to make better versions of traditional designs not to do things "because Leo did it that way".


That's Schecter philosophy of course, and they have plenty of avant-garde spec designs already, if they make a super strat like that is just to go retro style, their own retro style, which is what they did with that VN Trad.


----------



## Zado




----------



## sakeido

StevenC said:


> Stainless steel frets don't sound different, and the whole point of the Van Nuys operation was to make better versions of traditional designs not to do things "because Leo did it that way".



stainless frets are a tiny bit brighter sounding, I swear

generally people accept that denser, harder fretboard words = brighter tone (ie. ebony vs. rosewood), why wouldn't the same be true of frets?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'll be honest, the GT series grew on me. Kinda want a purple or blue one.


----------



## Zado




----------



## olejason

That Shredder Exotic looks so good.


----------



## mbardu

Zado said:


>



zzzsounds listing them as stainless steel frets on pre-order so I don't know what to believe.


----------



## Wuuthrad

KnightBrolaire said:


> I will never turn down a good warplane graphic, especially Vargas style pinups.



Warplane graphics are for the shoeshine boys of the ruling elite!


----------



## OmegaSlayer

I still hope Schecter finds a way to put the Cygnus shape back into some sort of product line


----------



## Millul

Zado said:


>



UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUHHHHHHHHHHHH that is GORGEOUS


----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


>


Oh and zzounds confirms it's a floyd rose 1500 series, that was the only thing that was concerning thinking it would be a special. I keep drooling over this thing the more I see it


----------



## Nlelith

Albake21 said:


> Oh and zzounds confirms it's a floyd rose 1500 series, that was the only thing that was concerning thinking it would be a special.


Special FR units would have word "Special" stamped on the base plate, and first pics of these beauties were high enough resolution to see that this isn't the case, and the Floyds are good.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Zado said:


>


unf. I cannot believe how beautiful that wood is. It looks like someone froze a fancy coffee and shaped it into a strat.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

RobDobble6S7 said:


> unf. I cannot believe how beautiful that wood is. It looks like someone froze a fancy coffee and shaped it into a strat.


If you like that then you should look up how black limba/korina can look when it's highly figured. You can get a lot more chocolaty/black streaks and even flamed figuring in pieces sometimes.


----------



## Marked Man

Zado said:


> True, but ime they sound different nonetheless



I've had 5 guitars refretted with SS frets in the last 3 years. I had owned some of the guitars for damn near 30 years prior. SS frets DO sound slightly different and sure as hell feel different!


----------



## Marked Man

I play music said:


> Even Fender put SS frets on strats now old man, times are changing



Make sure to call him Boomer.


----------



## 0rimus

That nasty red E-7 popped up on zzounds and the page was quickly pulled down. Then a couple hours later this showed up on Sweetwater:

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/E7ApocRR--schecter-e-7-apocalypse-electric-guitar-red-reign

Edit: Schecter has been really pushing the 26.5" scale since Merrow came onboard. You guys think that's what this has? Looks longer than 25.5 but you can only tell so much from a picture (no full specs at the time this was posted) Stainless steel frets?


----------



## mbardu

0rimus said:


> That nasty red E-7 popped up on zzounds and the page was quickly pulled down. Then a couple hours later this showed up on Sweetwater:
> 
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/E7ApocRR--schecter-e-7-apocalypse-electric-guitar-red-reign
> 
> Edit: Schecter has been really pushing the 26.5" scale since Merrow came onboard. You guys think that's what this has? Looks longer than 25.5 but you can only tell so much from a picture (no full specs at the time this was posted) Stainless steel frets?



99% chance on both counts I'd say.


----------



## 0rimus

*slams auctioneer hammer* Sold! For the price of one stimulus check and/or kidney!


----------



## cip 123

0rimus said:


> That nasty red E-7 popped up on zzounds and the page was quickly pulled down. Then a couple hours later this showed up on Sweetwater:
> 
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/E7ApocRR--schecter-e-7-apocalypse-electric-guitar-red-reign
> 
> Edit: Schecter has been really pushing the 26.5" scale since Merrow came onboard. You guys think that's what this has? Looks longer than 25.5 but you can only tell so much from a picture (no full specs at the time this was posted) Stainless steel frets?


They've been using 26.5 for years even before merrow. If it's a Schecter 7 string and it's not a USA it's going to be 26.5. 

USA is the exception because of custom specs.


----------



## Masoo2

cip 123 said:


> They've been using 26.5 for years even before merrow. If it's a Schecter 7 string and it's not a USA it's going to be 26.5.
> 
> USA is the exception because of custom specs.


Sole import exception as far as I know being the early Banshee Elite 7s which were 27 inches for a while.

Kinda wish the current Banshee Elite and Mach 7s were 27 inches tbh.


----------



## cip 123

Masoo2 said:


> Sole import exception as far as I know being the early Banshee Elite 7s which were 27 inches for a while.
> 
> Kinda wish the current Banshee Elite and Mach 7s were 27 inches tbh.


I still believe those are 26.5 I think it's a mistake on the website


----------



## mbardu

cip 123 said:


> I still believe those are 26.5 I think it's a mistake on the website



Those were later 26.5, but definitely started at 27.
Source: having measured mine and being incapable of playing 27


----------



## Strtsmthng

mbardu said:


> Those were later 26.5, but definitely started at 27.
> Source: having measured mine and being incapable of playing 27


Thanks so much for settling that, it was bugging me for a while


----------



## cip 123

mbardu said:


> Those were later 26.5, but definitely started at 27.
> Source: having measured mine and being incapable of playing 27


Yea I just emailed schecter to settle it, the orange colour is 26.5 the natural is 27 inch.


I always thought everything was 26.5. Looks like I’m buying a natural banshee elite then.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Schecter's been doing the 26.5'' thing for like... 15+ years now. The started doing it on their baritone 6-string around 2002 - 2003 and then started making it the default 7-string scale length ~2004 - 2005. Merrow didn't have anything to do with it. Anything that's 27'' is out of the norm, like the initial Banshee Elite run (EDIT: Clarified they still do some 27'' Banshee Elites in the post above) and the current Apocalypse EX.


----------



## mbardu

cip 123 said:


> Yea I just emailed schecter to settle it, the orange colour is 26.5 the natural is 27 inch.
> 
> 
> I always thought everything was 26.5. Looks like I’m buying a natural banshee elite then.



Careful though, some natural ones were later switched to 26.5 too.


----------



## cip 123

mbardu said:


> Careful though, some natural ones were later switched to 26.5 too.


That’s a bit of a mess then, the email I received back only specified colour differences, not any years or batches


----------



## mbardu

cip 123 said:


> That’s a bit of a mess then, the email I received back only specified colour differences, not any years or batches



If you're looking for a 27 then you're going to buy used anyway. 
No harm in asking the seller to measure just to be sure 
Beats guesswork and unreliable internet info.


----------



## 0rimus

I've been on these forums for a long time; I'm well aware that 26.5" was around before Merrow.

When his signature came out though it was a pretty big phenomenon among the modern metal community.

Prior to that 26.5 was rarely mentioned on these forums. But right around then it became a deluge of threads like: 'How hard is it to go from 25.5 to 26.5?' And, 'Is 26.5 the best scale length?', 'What pickups for 26.5 seven?' Etc. Thats all I was referring to.

Back on topic though, personally, I'm a 28.625" 7 string kinda guy.

Does Schecter still make thier guitar bodies heavy as fuck? I remember going to guitar center back in the day and thier guitars usually had bodies heavier than les pauls lol.

Wondering about neck-dive in regards to the E-7


----------



## Vegetta

At first i had a hard time going from 25.5 to 26.5 but now I love 26.5 much more. Ditto 27" So much more room for activities.


----------



## 0rimus

I still blow at shredding/soloing but honestly I have a waaaaaaay easier time on my 28.625 than on any of my 25.5 guitars.

And ngl I have pretty dainty hands too


----------



## mbardu

0rimus said:


> I've been on these forums for a long time; I'm well aware that 26.5" was around before Merrow.
> 
> When his signature came out though it was a pretty big phenomenon among the modern metal community.
> 
> Prior to that 26.5 was rarely mentioned on these forums. But right around then it became a deluge of threads like: 'How hard is it to go from 25.5 to 26.5?' And, 'Is 26.5 the best scale length?', 'What pickups for 26.5 seven?' Etc. Thats all I was referring to.
> 
> Back on topic though, personally, I'm a 28.625" 7 string kinda guy.
> 
> Does Schecter still make thier guitar bodies heavy as fuck? I remember going to guitar center back in the day and thier guitars usually had bodies heavier than les pauls lol.
> 
> Wondering about neck-dive in regards to the E-7



Well OK boomer  

In all seriousness though, weight is going to vary, and that's beyond Schecter. Just like I've played Les Pauls of various weights, I've had literally 2 of the exact same model of C-1 Apocalypse, one was 6.5 pounds, and the other was over 9, so it's hard to generalize.


----------



## 0rimus

Yeah, maybe GC just got all the heavy as fuck ones. Those were almost always mahogany bodies too. That E-7 description says it's ash.

I like heavy body guitars within reason. Rather that than neck dive.

NO YER TURNING 30 THIS YEAR! *runs* *cries*


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

0rimus said:


> I've been on these forums for a long time; I'm well aware that 26.5" was around before Merrow.
> 
> When his signature came out though it was a pretty big phenomenon among the modern metal community.
> 
> Prior to that 26.5 was rarely mentioned on these forums. But right around then it became a deluge of threads like: 'How hard is it to go from 25.5 to 26.5?' And, 'Is 26.5 the best scale length?', 'What pickups for 26.5 seven?' Etc. Thats all I was referring to.
> 
> Back on topic though, personally, I'm a 28.625" 7 string kinda guy.
> 
> Does Schecter still make thier guitar bodies heavy as fuck? I remember going to guitar center back in the day and thier guitars usually had bodies heavier than les pauls lol.
> 
> Wondering about neck-dive in regards to the E-7



Aside from my old A7 which was a giant hunk of solid ash and maple every one I've had was remarkably light including an E1. My current A6 weighs maybe 6 pounds and my C1 has a carved top and might be 7. Ironically the A6 is solid mahogany but all the schecters I've had including my old solid mahogany A6 and E1 were lighter than anything I've ever played.


----------



## Isolationist

Zado said:


> Now it's official booby time
> https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/new-guitars/pt-van-nuys-detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: bonus, not officially published yet
> https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/new-guitars/trad-van-nuys-detail



This may be an unpopular opinion around these parts, but I can't get over the fact that Schecter won't drop the damn 14" fretboard radius. Why not do a compound 10-14"? These guitars are obviously styled towards those who play traditional Fender / G&L, etc.

I mean, shit, they look amazing. I just wish the fretboard was more round.


----------



## mbardu

Isolationist said:


> I just wish the fretboard was more round.



Now that's a first for SSO.


----------



## DeathCubeK

Isolationist said:


> This may be an unpopular opinion around these parts, but I can't get over the fact that Schecter won't drop the damn 14" fretboard radius. Why not do a compound 10-14"? These guitars are obviously styled towards those who play traditional Fender / G&L, etc.
> 
> I mean, shit, they look amazing. I just wish the fretboard was more round.



They're for people who want a traditional-looking instrument with more modern playability.


----------



## Zado

Isolationist said:


> This may be an unpopular opinion around these parts, but I can't get over the fact that Schecter won't drop the damn 14" fretboard radius. Why not do a compound 10-14"? These guitars are obviously styled towards those who play traditional Fender / G&L, etc.
> 
> I mean, shit, they look amazing. I just wish the fretboard was more round.



100% agree with this. But, ya know, seeing they are somehow balancing themself between uberdj0ntbr00tal guitars and classic/rock oriented designs is sort of enough for me.


BTW Darrell "killingwithsmile" Braun reviewed the PT VN


----------



## Isolationist

DeathCubeK said:


> They're for people who want a traditional-looking instrument with more modern playability.



Yep. That’s at least 40% of their catalog.


----------



## feraledge

Isolationist said:


> Yep. That’s at least 40% of their catalog.


To their credit, Schecter's offerings went from gaudy to some gaudy, but so wide that they have some of the best "off the rack" options for production models. They're still not the first company I look at, but I find myself equally wanting a classy as fuck Sun Valley Shredder and a Balzac sig. They got the spectrum well, with a bunch of weird Gibson and Cure-inspired Gretsch spins in the middle, and some tacky nu-metally stuff still too.


----------



## Marked Man

Here's my 2nd Gen Loomis.

I was initially turned on to the idea solely by hearing Loomis shred like a raped ape in Nevermore and the cool visual impact, but I soon discovered the merits of 26.5" for 7-strings, which I consider perfect, along with the EMG pickups for max hi-gain clarity. Factory SS frets were a huge bonus! I also like that it has set neck construction. Loomis basically covers all the bases I would have if someone had offered to make a sig model for me....

It is easy to understand how this is a couple of generations more advanced than the original Universe guitars, although I still love those.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It still is a shame they never released a non-sig model after he left. It still seemed very popular.

Shit, give a sig to Ernie C from Body Count. His guitar is basically a heavily modded JL6. Dude's a Grammy winner now. Give him prestige.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It still is a shame they never released a non-sig model after he left. It still seemed very popular.
> 
> Shit, give a sig to Ernie C from Body Count. His guitar is basically a heavily modded JL6. Dude's a Grammy winner now. Give him prestige.


that would be a sick af sig tbh.


----------



## Electric Wizard

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Give him prestige.


He should just get a used one.


----------



## Masoo2

Surprised me to see Poppy's guitarist using one of the Banshee Machs live at the Grammys, specifically the 7 string model with Sustainiac


----------



## Estilo

feraledge said:


> To their credit, Schecter's offerings went from gaudy to some gaudy, but so wide that they have some of the best "off the rack" options for production models.



And so wide it's causing all sorts of problems for their website to load!


----------



## xzacx

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It still is a shame they never released a non-sig model after he left. It still seemed very popular.
> 
> Shit, give a sig to Ernie C from Body Count. His guitar is basically a heavily modded JL6. Dude's a Grammy winner now. Give him prestige.



i don’t know if I’ve ever liked a Schecter aesthetically, but I would buy an Ernie C signature regardless of what it looked like/specs just because it was an Ernie C (although I think the one he usually plays is actually pretty cool).


----------



## BusinessMan

What happened to Friday e7 apocalypse? Got taken down everywhere from what I've seen


----------



## Zado

So this sounds good


----------



## Vegetta

Custom shop run of Nick Johnston PT- WANT


----------



## Zado

Vegetta said:


> Custom shop run of Nick Johnston PT- WANT


OH DARTH FUCKER.


----------



## Velokki

Vegetta said:


> Custom shop run of Nick Johnston PT- WANT



That looks unbelievably tasty.

However, I'm super glad I didn't like the playability of the strat at all, which kills my buying wants. It's the only guitar ever that sounded too icepicky because of the stainless steel frets. Just didn't gel with the very, very trebly sound at all. I'm assuming this will sound the same, and thus will be a skip


----------



## Zado

Velokki said:


> That looks unbelievably tasty.
> 
> However, I'm super glad I didn't like the playability of the strat at all, which kills my buying wants. It's the only guitar ever that sounded too icepicky because of the stainless steel frets. Just didn't gel with the very, very trebly sound at all. I'm assuming this will sound the same, and thus will be a skip


Nah this is a Tele, far thicker, rawer, more pissed.


----------



## Vegetta

... wondering if there will be an import version of that Johnston PT.....
HEY SCHECTER IF YOU ARE READING DO IT ALREADY!!!


----------



## Zado




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Velokki

Jesus Christ that's a cool promo photo


----------



## Zado

Velokki said:


> Jesus Christ that's a cool promo photo


"Hola senor"


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

https://www.facebook.com/drum.cityguitarland/posts/1401644960187655

Interesting finishes. ***IF*** this ends up happening, looks like the Black Ops line is set to return.


----------



## Zado

... And without the fugly inlay.


----------



## Triple-J

That last model looks very much like a Yamaha AES (a woefully underrated gem) but if they do a Black Ops series it better include the og model that went onto become the Merrow MK2/C-Deluxe as it's a great shape and disappointing that Schecter have done so little with it over the years.


----------



## Zado

Somehow these NJs are already avaiable here in Italy.


----------



## yan12

Z,
if those are already in Italy check out those teles and give us an review!


----------



## R34CH

Zado said:


>



Whoa...it's hipster Vai. Awesome.


----------



## Zado

yan12 said:


> Z,
> if those are already in Italy check out those teles and give us an review!


Eh man, I wish I could, but we're under red zone right now, no chance to move from one town to another :/















They are RAD AF.


----------



## Zhysick

Flat top Solo with single Bridge humbucker. Ok, I am missing the TOM bridge buuuuuut maybe I am interested in Schecter again... Maybe...because FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF... Those new Black ops are rad!


----------



## Zado




----------



## MrWulf

So Black Ops series = LTD Metal Series but with Schecter shapes? Given how popular the Metal Series was it is pretty smart of them


----------



## Boofchuck

@HeHasTheJazzHands 

Man I would love a C shape or a Banshee in that black ops line. 

What I really what is an M8M but... you know.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

R34CH said:


> Whoa...it's hipster Vai. Awesome.



I mean Nick is what would have happened if we entered some alternative reality and Vai became a blues wanker. 


Boofchuck said:


> @HeHasTheJazzHands
> 
> Man I would love a C shape or a Banshee in that black ops line.
> 
> What I really what is an M8M but... you know.



NGL a 30'' single pickup Black Ops would be unf.


----------



## josh1

GAS intensifies


----------



## Ataraxia2320

josh1 said:


> GAS intensifies




This guy can make anything sound good. Guitar looks dope.


----------



## lewis

This is what we need more of -


----------



## BigViolin

Geez I want all the NJs.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Estilo

Zado said:


>


Has intrigued me for a while but the Floyd Rose Special trem bother anyone?


----------



## dav43

Zado said:


>


I wish schetcer made the same thing for the nick johnston diamond series...


----------



## Zado




----------



## RobDobble6S7

Zado said:


>


well...not every guitar has to look good I guess...


----------



## Seabeast2000

Slab sides. Tone added back.


----------



## Vegetta

RobDobble6S7 said:


> well...not every guitar has to look good I guess...



OH I like that one the best. The green is killer.  different strokes i guess.


----------



## Vegetta

oh why the double strap buttons on those?? that's kind of odd isn't it?


----------



## celticelk

Vegetta said:


> oh why the double strap buttons on those?? that's kind of odd isn't it?



I've seen it here and there before. More options for getting the right guitar-on-strap placement, plus you can lean your guitar against an amp and not worry about it falling over.


----------



## jco5055

Just wanted to say, that I played a NJ USA strat (HH/S/S config) and it was really nice, especially the fretwork and the wenge neck. I hope I can somehow stumble upon a Masterwork to try, but seems like DCGL is the only place that has that.


----------



## Zado

https://fb.watch/51r4vgZ6cC/


----------



## Zado

Specs out

https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/new-guitars/svss-exotic-ziricote-detail

https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/new-guitars/svss-exotic-black-limba-detail

Funny enough no Retro Active EMGs on these, but the Pasa/SunsetStrip set. Yum factor increased by 200


----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


> Specs out
> 
> https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/new-guitars/svss-exotic-ziricote-detail
> 
> https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/new-guitars/svss-exotic-black-limba-detail
> 
> Funny enough no Retro Active EMGs on these, but the Pasa/SunsetStrip set. Yum factor increased by 200


So uh..... I may have just placed an order for the black limba one. Birthday gift to myself


----------



## Zado

Albake21 said:


> So uh..... I may have just placed an order for the black limba one. Birthday gift to myself


You've just happy birthday-ed yourself big time sir.


----------



## sleewell

why is the lambo green KM7 w the floyd and sustainiac so hard to find????

i have the blue one and want to add the green one but can never find it for sale in the states. was it a limited run or something?


----------



## Seabeast2000

sleewell said:


> why is the lambo green KM7 w the floyd and sustainiac so hard to find????
> 
> i have the blue one and want to add the green one but can never find it for sale in the states. was it a limited run or something?


Out of production for 4 years or so. Limited number in the wild.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

sleewell said:


> why is the lambo green KM7 w the floyd and sustainiac so hard to find????
> 
> i have the blue one and want to add the green one but can never find it for sale in the states. was it a limited run or something?


Yep. Schecter did a lot of limited run colors in the mid-2010s.


----------



## mbardu

Albake21 said:


> So uh..... I may have just placed an order for the black limba one. Birthday gift to myself



Are those shipping yet?


----------



## Vegetta

Couple of new Merrow Hybrid Prototypes? Mini custom run? whatever?? at DrumCity



















oh then there is this awesome thing


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

sleewell said:


> why is the lambo green KM7 w the floyd and sustainiac so hard to find????
> 
> i have the blue one and want to add the green one but can never find it for sale in the states. was it a limited run or something?



https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/271308441265368/

Pricey but it's what you're looking for


----------



## Masoo2

Vegetta said:


> Couple of new Merrow Hybrid Prototypes? Mini custom run? whatever?? at DrumCity


That red one is stupid nice but man I'd love if they could nail a great trans-white finish. Think Jackson/Ibanez Chris Broderick or Jackson winterstorm.


----------



## Albake21

mbardu said:


> Are those shipping yet?


Honestly not sure. It doesn't say preorder, so I'd hope shipping is soon. Today is the start of the business week so I'm hoping to get some information on my order in the next couple days.


----------



## sleewell

TheBolivianSniper said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/271308441265368/
> 
> Pricey but it's what you're looking for




isnt that nuts??? i got my blue one for like 700 bucks. thanks for posting though


----------



## Vegetta

Masoo2 said:


> That red one is stupid nice but man I'd love if they could nail a great trans-white finish. Think Jackson/Ibanez Chris Broderick or Jackson winterstorm.



Yeah I would love a true trans white also.


----------



## sunnyd88

Zado said:


> Specs out
> 
> https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/new-guitars/svss-exotic-ziricote-detail
> 
> https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/new-guitars/svss-exotic-black-limba-detail
> 
> Funny enough no Retro Active EMGs on these, but the Pasa/SunsetStrip set. Yum factor increased by 200


So disappointed that it only comes with a Floyd. So sick of Floyd only guitars. If they would make a version of this with a wilkinson or some other non locking tremolo and an HSS pickup configuration, that'd be great. I can dream :/


----------



## Estilo

sleewell said:


> why is the lambo green KM7 w the floyd and sustainiac so hard to find????
> 
> i have the blue one and want to add the green one but can never find it for sale in the states. was it a limited run or something?



Actually some of these era Schecters are popping up new where I live. The JL-7 NT and the KM1 MK1 FRS in lambo blue and freen, perhaps NOS from somewhere getting dumped to a third world country. They're about US$800 brand new.


----------



## Zado

sunnyd88 said:


> So disappointed that it only comes with a Floyd. So sick of Floyd only guitars. If they would make a version of this with a wilkinson or some other non locking tremolo and an HSS pickup configuration, that'd be great. I can dream :/


Can agree with this. But the new Van Nuys somehow solves the problem. Still would love to see some SVSS with gotoh Bridge


----------



## Spicypickles

Floyd is life. I’m tired of all these shit trems on otherwise awesome guitars.


----------



## xzacx

Spicypickles said:


> Floyd is life. I’m tired of all these shit trems on otherwise awesome guitars.



To each their own, but “if only this guitar had a trem that objectively doesn’t work as well as a Floyd, without any upside” is a logic I’ll never understand.


----------



## mbardu

xzacx said:


> To each their own, but “if only this guitar had a trem that objectively doesn’t work as well as a Floyd, without any upside” is a logic I’ll never understand.



iT's So MuCh hArDeR tO sEtUp

In all seriousness though, something like a decked 510 is a good setup with objectively a different (not worse since that's subjective) feel and purpose compared to a Floyd.


----------



## sunnyd88

xzacx said:


> To each their own, but “if only this guitar had a trem that objectively doesn’t work as well as a Floyd, without any upside” is a logic I’ll never understand.


The Floyd is super uncomfortable for me with it's sharp 90 degree saddles and fine tuners that get in the way of playing, same with the locking nut. Normal floyds with the screw in arms suck. Restrings and setups take way more time than it's worth, especially when you already have multiple guitars equipped with floyds. This is the case for me because ESP and Caparison love making super cool guitars that are only available with a damn floyd. Trems like the Gotoh 510 and Gotoh Wilkinson VS100N are way more ergonomic and comfortable to use. In terms of keeping tune, these Gotoh trems plus a graphtech nut and locking tuners are just as good as Floyds without any of the downsides. I'm not dive bombing or wanking like a madman on my trems. All I'm saying is I'd like some choice as many cool guitar models like the new exotic SVSS come with a floyd only. It would be great if they would release a non locking trem version. It would be especially nice with cheaper guitars that typically come with a shitty floyd rose special bridge if we could get a non locking trem version.


----------



## sunnyd88

Spicypickles said:


> Floyd is life. I’m tired of all these shit trems on otherwise awesome guitars.


"Shit trems on otherwise awesome guitars" Name one. All these damn guitars only come with a shitty floyd. A Gotoh 510, Gotoh Wilkinson VS100N, Hipshot Contour trem are by far better in quality than a Korean made Floyd Rose. Hell, the Japanese made Gotoh hardware is way better than the German made Floyds. The Gotoh made Floyd blows the German stuff out of the water for half the price yet manufacturers other than Suhr refuse to use the Gotoh Floyd.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

My trem can beat up your trem!


----------



## sleewell

wow, lol. please point on the chart where the floyd touched you.

the floyd 1500 on my km7 is great.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Floyd the Hater.


----------



## Zado

sleewell said:


> wow, lol. please point on the chart where the floyd touched you.


Likely here


----------



## MrWulf

NGL if Floyd have a variation where it allowed to set it like a hard tail bridge that'd be great. Yes the FRX exist but i'd like it to be able to use it with the original FR


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MrWulf said:


> NGL if Floyd have a variation where it allowed to set it like a hard tail bridge that'd be great. Yes the FRX exist but i'd like it to be able to use it with the original FR



There are dozens of methods and devices to do this.


----------



## MrWulf

MaxOfMetal said:


> There are dozens of methods and devices to do this.



I know lol. I'd really love something like Kahler's little screw though. Dont have to spend more money to get additional mod to achieve the goal.


----------



## Spicypickles

I wasn’t being entirely serious. There does seem to be a shitload of models out there with non locking trems though, so now’s your time homeboy. 

but yea, it only takes additional time to lock and unlock 2 Allen keys per string, it’s not that big a deal.


----------



## I play music

Spicypickles said:


> I wasn’t being entirely serious. There does seem to be a shitload of models out there with non locking trems though, so now’s your time homeboy.
> 
> but yea, it only takes additional time to lock and unlock 2 Allen keys per string, it’s not that big a deal.


setting intonation is the big deal


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I play music said:


> setting intonation is the big deal



Not really.

Like anything else, if you're not comfortable doing it and don't do it often you're probably not going to be proficient at it. But that's what key tools are for. 

If you're changing intonation all the time, grab a set of "Hollow Points."


----------



## Zado

Schecter knows.


----------



## Wucan

Zado said:


>



I'd buy the shitout of the fade version if the body wasn't one big slab. It's not even like it has a cap or an arched top... why, Schecter?


----------



## Zado

I honestly have zero problems with that


----------



## cardinal

Teles look kinda weird with an elbow contour.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

cardinal said:


> Teles are better with a forearm contour.


ftfy


----------



## Zado

cardinal said:


> Teles look kinda weird with an elbow contour.


^everything else is not worth of attention


----------



## Spicypickles

Tired of fades but that burst version can get it. I may have even typed this post up before


----------



## Wucan

Zado said:


> I honestly have zero problems with that



Man I can't buy a guitar without a forearm bevel. I can play them just fine but I dig into the body too much to be comfortable with them over time. Pretty hard for me to buy a Telecaster, so I was hoping Schecter had finally nailed combining comfort, modern specs and good looks... so close!


----------



## Zado

Wucan said:


> Man I can't buy a guitar without a forearm bevel. I can play them just fine but I dig into the body too much to be comfortable with them over time. Pretty hard for me to buy a Telecaster, so I was hoping Schecter had finally nailed combining comfort, modern specs and good looks... so close!


Depends on your playing and preferences. Personally I like some fight when playing guitar, that's why I'm not a fan of those instruments designed to make you feel like sleeping in a bed of clouds when playing.


----------



## StevenC

Wucan said:


> Man I can't buy a guitar without a forearm bevel. I can play them just fine but I dig into the body too much to be comfortable with them over time. Pretty hard for me to buy a Telecaster, so I was hoping Schecter had finally nailed combining comfort, modern specs and good looks... so close!


Schecter will make any of this guitars for you with a forearm cut if you ask them.


----------



## cardinal

Zado said:


> Depends on your playing and preferences. Personally I like some fight when playing guitar, that's why I'm not a fan of those instruments designed to make you feel like sleeping in a bed of clouds when playing.



Yeah, it's just what you're use to. I ordered some 8-string bolt ons with big block heels (and flat tops). I'm sure most people think that's ergonomically insane, but I hate playing guitars with the super-sculpted heels. It just feels weird to me if I'm playing high up the neck and nothings there for my left hand. 

The flat top can dig into your forearm a bit, but I find that it somewhat forced me to keep better right-hand posture to hold that forearm parallel to the body. (Though really the flat top was purely an aesthetic choice and now I'm trying to make the best of it).


----------



## USMarine75

Well this is in my cart...


----------



## BigViolin

Binding makes it. ^


----------



## yan12

Zado said:


> Schecter knows.


I gotta hand it to Zado, he never misses a Schecter. This is my masterworks finally done and shipped. The real bitch is I am leaving for business for a month today and it lands tomorrow.
1.5 yrs and still not seen it in person. Can't wait to post pics when I get back but Jason should throw some up.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

yan12 said:


> I gotta hand it to Zado, he never misses a Schecter. This is my masterworks finally done and shipped. The real bitch is I am leaving for business for a month today and it lands tomorrow.
> 1.5 yrs and still not seen it in person. Can't wait to post pics when I get back but Jason should throw some up.


Dude, congrats on getting it finally! Excited for your NGD post...


----------



## Forkface

I pop in this thread every now and then looking for news about a Pink Nick Johnston USA sig, but alas...
_closes thread disappointingly. _


----------



## mbardu

Forkface said:


> I pop in this thread every now and then looking for news about a Pink Nick Johnston USA sig, but alas...
> _closes thread disappointingly. _



Is there a reason the Custom Shop wouldn't build you exactly that guitar as a custom if you're anyway looking at a USA one?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shit just call them and see if they can take a USA Production NJ and make it pink. They're all made in the same place. Might cost extra but worth a shot.


----------



## Guamskyy

that sun valley super shredder in black limba is tasy af!!!!!!


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Forkface said:


> I pop in this thread every now and then looking for news about a Pink Nick Johnston USA sig, but alas...
> _closes thread disappointingly. _


I'm pretty sure the original orange USA model the guy that had it made for himself just asked Nick on social media if it was cool to order it in that color and he agreed and then went in to like it so much he just had them make more.


----------



## Wucan

StevenC said:


> Schecter will make any of this guitars for you with a forearm cut if you ask them.


You mean as a custom shop instrument, or as a production model?


----------



## Zado

yan12 said:


> I gotta hand it to Zado, he never misses a Schecter. This is my masterworks finally done and shipped. The real bitch is I am leaving for business for a month today and it lands tomorrow.
> 1.5 yrs and still not seen it in person. Can't wait to post pics when I get back but Jason should throw some up.


Damn, I thought Schecter was getting on the 80's train on its own :/ That's a beaut anyway man, kudos!


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## Forkface

mbardu said:


> Is there a reason the Custom Shop wouldn't build you exactly that guitar as a custom if you're anyway looking at a USA one?


i asked a cs dealer and they mentioned that if i want the exact specs of the NJ, but in a dif color, they would need to ask nick himself if hes okay. 
given how cool he is i'd assume he would say yes, but still i didnt wanna hassle him lol. 
option b would be to change a couple specs on it, but i really want it as it is. 

in any case, i feel it in my veins that its coming as a prod model, MARK MY WORDS.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

I’d like to see either a Nick Johnston Tele more like his strats, ie; sc pickups, Gotoh 510 Trem, simple controls, kind of like the Suhr Modern Classic T but with Nicks siggy pickups.


----------



## cardinal

Nick Johnson needs to play 7 strings dammit.


----------



## Albake21

I can't believe this guitar is a $1200 Schecter.... NGD incoming later.


----------



## nickgray

Albake21 said:


> I can't believe this guitar is a $1200 Schecter



In a good way?


----------



## Albake21

nickgray said:


> In a good way?


Very much so. This guitar looks and feels like a $2k+ guitar


----------



## nickgray

Albake21 said:


> Very much so. This guitar looks and feels like a $2k+ guitar



You're not helping my GAS  I have a feeling I'll be getting a 6 string with FR this summer, and this might be the one


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Albake21 said:


> I can't believe this guitar is a $1200 Schecter.... NGD incoming later.


This is badass. Looks even better than the online pictures.


----------



## mbardu

Albake21 said:


> Very much so. This guitar looks and feels like a $2k+ guitar



So they do exist! Can't wait to buy a mislabeled used/mint one from GC used for 600$


----------



## Zado

Albake21 said:


> Very much so. This guitar looks and feels like a $2k+ guitar


Good. Tell us how good those pickups sound. People need to know.


----------



## mastapimp

Forkface said:


> I pop in this thread every now and then looking for news about a Pink Nick Johnston USA sig, but alas...
> _closes thread disappointingly. _


Check drum city guitar land. They have a pink NJ with aged hardware (not a totally relic'ed guitar) available right now.


----------



## sleewell

Albake21 said:


> I can't believe this guitar is a $1200 Schecter.... NGD incoming later.




wow that is stunning.


----------



## mbardu

Zado said:


> Good. Tell us how good those pickups sound. People need to know.



They are amazing Shecter Custom Shop pickups.
It doesn't really get any better than this.
Have them in a couple of guitars and wouldn't change them for any other brand or model really.


----------



## mbardu

Albake21 said:


> I can't believe this guitar is a $1200 Schecter.... NGD incoming later.



This guitar has perfect specs. I'd 100% have grabbed one, limba or ziricote if only I didn't already have all that ground covered.


----------



## dav43

new color for the nick johnston traditionnal HSS : Atominc Ink


----------



## Zado

mbardu said:


> They are amazing Shecter Custom Shop pickups.
> It doesn't really get any better than this.
> Have them in a couple of guitars and wouldn't change them for any other brand or model really.


AH!


----------



## destroyerdogs

dav43 said:


> new color for the nick johnston traditionnal HSS : Atominc Ink
> View attachment 93091


There's a USA version of this, with the wenge neck, for sale in Austria. It looks incredible.


----------



## Zado

destroyerdogs said:


> There's a USA version of this, with the wenge neck, for sale in Austria. It looks incredible.


Looks stupid amazing.


----------



## destroyerdogs

It is also stupid expensive at 4300 EUR. Had it been a little more reasonably priced it would have already been residing here in Sweden with me.


----------



## Zado

destroyerdogs said:


> It is also stupid expensive at 4300 EUR. Had it been a little more reasonably priced it would have already been residing here in Sweden with me.


Custom shop Strats cost like that, more at times, it's no surprise.


----------



## destroyerdogs

I never said it came as a surprise.
It's just more than I would be willing to spend on a guitar. Especially when I could get a strat that's equally good for maybe a cool 1000 eur less if I was looking at stuff like Suhr or Tom Anderson.
I just think the CS Schecter guitars are priced terribly in Europe, like a lot of US brands are. It is what it is.


----------



## Zado

destroyerdogs said:


> I never said it came as a surprise.
> It's just more than I would be willing to spend on a guitar. Especially when I could get a strat that's equally good for maybe a cool 1000 eur less if I was looking at stuff like Suhr or Tom Anderson.
> I just think the CS Schecter guitars are priced terribly in Europe, like a lot of US brands are. It is what it is.



Consider you don't get a NJ cause you want a Strat, it doesnt sound like one and doesnt feel like one either, it's a very personal take on the Strat recipe, with its pros and cons. A Suhr similarly specced wouldnt be much cheaper (nitro finish and wenge neck), same for a regular strat-like Tom Anderson. You may want to check a USA Schecter Traditional with more base specs and spend half than that, maybe less.
Also I agree, USA products are insanely priced here (sort of what happens with EU products in the USA, think Blackstar, Marshall, Orange), but if I wanted to save some money I wouldn't honestly stick with Suhr and Tom Anderson, better with our own EU based brands (Paoletti, SVL, Agostin, others i don't remember now). A good point for Schecter (and Tom Anderson) is that they don't aim to replicate the historically correct Fender Stratocaster® sound, but have their own sound philosophy, which I like.


----------



## destroyerdogs

I'm not arguing any of your points really. You are right, A Nitro Suhr with wenge neck would be in the same ballpark.
I don't want a traditional strat, I like the specs of the USA NJ(that wenge neck is to die for) and would love to have one, I'm just too cheap to buy a new one. Same with the Suhr and the TA I recently had, wouldn't dream of buying them new. But lucky for me there are other people paying these prices for new CS guitars here in Europe and then end up selling them at a substantial loss haha. I'm just waiting for a good deal on a Johnston, probably gonna be a while until a black one pops up though.


----------



## yan12

Can you buy one here and just ship it over or does VAT make that not worth it?


----------



## Millul

yan12 said:


> Can you buy one here and just ship it over or does VAT make that not worth it?



VAT would be a direct +20-24% (depending on country) upcharge, plus import fees and shipping - I doubt it'd be worth it (but it could also depend on the specific euro to dollar rate at the time of purchase)


----------



## destroyerdogs

Millul said:


> VAT would be a direct +20-24% (depending on country) upcharge, plus import fees and shipping - I doubt it'd be worth it.


We do not pay such measly VAT. In Sweden the VAT is 25% 
But is seems like a nitro NJ is like roughly 3k USD in the US? Here it's more like 5k USD, so you would end up saving some money.


----------



## Zado

Here in Italy the nitro NJ is about 3.9k. Which is pricey, but not totally insane, Xotics are about that much as well.
Also for some reason we get all the new USA stuff very soon, the NJ PT has been available for some weeks already
https://www.centrochitarre.com/sche...nature-sh-teal-green-metallic-aged-nitro.html


----------



## destroyerdogs

Zado said:


> Here in Italy the nitro NJ is about 3.9k. Which is pricey, but not totally insane, Xotics are about that much as well.
> Also for some reason we get all the new USA stuff very soon, the NJ PT has been available for some weeks


3.9k EUR, right? That's around 4.7k USD. But yes, that is not completely insane, for Europe.

I've noticed that Italy receives them very early, I wonder why that is. Italy seems to overall have the best stock of USA Schecter's in all of Europe. They're practically impossible to find here in Sweden, sadly enough.


----------



## Zado

destroyerdogs said:


> 3.9k EUR, right? That's around 4.7k USD. But yes, that is not completely insane, for Europe.
> 
> I've noticed that Italy receives them very early, I wonder why that is. Italy seems to overall have the best stock of USA Schecter's in all of Europe. They're practically impossible to find here in Sweden, sadly enough.


Honestly I've stopped considering the €-$ exchange rates, it doesn't make sense without considering the real money value for each region, and most importantly it kills my liver big time.

No idea why Italy gets the privilege, we're always the last guys in the "to be considered" list. Maybe due to Mike Ciravolo being half Italian, dunno. We don't get much imports on the other hand


----------



## USMarine75

Played my USA NJ for the first time in awhile. Yeah. It really is that good.

Dimed the Sky King lead channel (attenuated) and ended up turning pedals off... just guitar and amp. Gnarrgh.


----------



## Mathemagician

Albake21 said:


> Very much so. This guitar looks and feels like a $2k+ guitar



Yeah their import strats/super strats are hella nice. I tried one of the bolt-on floyd rose HSS seven strings in a shop just to get an idea for the neck shape and I was bigly impressed with how the whole thing came together and felt. Luckily all those specs are the opposite of what I was looking for. But it was a $900 or so guitar that I couldn’t find an issue with. And it of course had the terrible in-store set-up. Would have been harder to put down if done right.


----------



## StevenC

Huh, I could have sworn the NJ USA was only £3k.


Wucan said:


> You mean as a custom shop instrument, or as a production model?


Well, those _are_ USA models.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mathemagician said:


> Yeah their import strats/super strats are hella nice. I tried one of the bolt-on floyd rose HSS seven strings in a shop just to get an idea for the neck shape and I was bigly impressed with how the whole thing came together and felt. Luckily all those specs are the opposite of what I was looking for. But it was a $900 or so guitar that I couldn’t find an issue with. And it of course had the terrible in-store set-up. Would have been harder to put down if done right.



I guess you mean the SVSS-III?










They look soooooooo slick.


----------



## Mathemagician

Yep, it was that blue one. Almost EVERY spec was something I didn’t want. And it still played/felt great.


----------



## xzacx

I’ve never played one of those but was so close to buying one just because of the price and the fact it’s a 7 with an EMG neck single—then I realized how long the scale length was. Still think they’re really cool for what they are, just not for me.


----------



## mlp187

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I guess you mean the SVSS-III?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look soooooooo slick.


Quick tangent: My local GC had both of these (well before the pandemic) and they were fucking awesome. However, my local GC thinks it’s cool to cram 7 and 8 string guitar necks into narrow guitar hangars, so they were both looking pretty beat near the headstock.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

mlp187 said:


> Quick tangent: My local GC had both of these (well before the pandemic) and they were fucking awesome. However, my local GC thinks it’s cool to cram 7 and 8 string guitar necks into narrow guitar hangars, so they were both looking pretty beat near the headstock.



Weird, I've never had that problem, even with my basses. 

I'd almost say it's the piss poor finishing these (SVSS) usually have. 

I hope they've made them better. I'm tired of finding these things with sawtooth neck pockets and cracked trem post routes.


----------



## mlp187

MaxOfMetal said:


> Weird, I've never had that problem, even with my basses.
> 
> I'd almost say it's the piss poor finishing these (SVSS) usually have.
> 
> I hope they've made them better. I'm tired of finding these things with sawtooth neck pockets and cracked trem post routes.


I didn’t even consider the quality of the finishing - I’m sure it didn’t help. 
I can confirm an RG8 that had been repeatedly rammed into it’s hangar never 
stood a chance. 
Hoping that’s a thing that remains in the past.


----------



## Mathemagician

mlp187 said:


> Quick tangent: My local GC had both of these (well before the pandemic) and they were fucking awesome. However, my local GC thinks it’s cool to cram 7 and 8 string guitar necks into narrow guitar hangars, so they were both looking pretty beat near the headstock.



Booooooo!


----------



## cip 123

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I guess you mean the SVSS-III?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look soooooooo slick.


These look slick but I assure you the recipe does not work.

I had one, I ended up taking the neck and building an entirely new body for it with HH configuration. The pickups can’t even be described as “hot garbage” as they’re not that hot


----------



## Zado

Btw talking NJ, interesting comparison


----------



## Wucan

StevenC said:


> Huh, I could have sworn the NJ USA was only £3k.
> 
> Well, those _are_ USA models.


Oh I see lol, thought they were new imports


----------



## benfan

cip 123 said:


> These look slick but I assure you the recipe does not work.
> 
> I had one, I ended up taking the neck and building an entirely new body for it with HH configuration. The pickups can’t even be described as “hot garbage” as they’re not that hot



That's interesting - I was looking at one of these as an option for my first 7 but ultimately decided against it as I don't get on with a middle PU.

They look so slick - I wish they offered a HH configuration.


----------



## cip 123

benfan said:


> That's interesting - I was looking at one of these as an option for my first 7 but ultimately decided against it as I don't get on with a middle PU.
> 
> They look so slick - I wish they offered a HH configuration.


The prototype was HH with a pick guard and emg 57/66. Unfortunately they decided against it for the hss model. I don’t have the pic to hand but the prototype was Ferrari red with black pick guard and an Ebony board. Real Charvel looking stuff 


They look great and by all accounts should be nice guitars but I can see why someone traded mine in to the store, and why it cost me so little.


----------



## benfan

cip 123 said:


> The prototype was HH with a pick guard and emg 57/66. Unfortunately they decided against it for the hss model. I don’t have the pic to hand but the prototype was Ferrari red with black pick guard and an Ebony board. Real Charvel looking stuff
> 
> 
> They look great and by all accounts should be nice guitars but I can see why someone traded mine in to the store, and why it cost me so little.



The two colours they offer in blue and purple with the roasted neck are great, just send them out as HH!

It isn't quite Ibanez levels of confusion but I don't understand the thinking behind some guitars.

Are they 26.5' scale length?


----------



## cip 123

benfan said:


> The two colours they offer in blue and purple with the roasted neck are great, just send them out as HH!
> 
> It isn't quite Ibanez levels of confusion but I don't understand the thinking behind some guitars.
> 
> Are they 26.5' scale length?


They look good enough I'd still be tempted to buy another one even with my past experience.

Yea Schecter have a good history of making excellent prototypes and then not following through with them.

The Sun valley 7's are 26.5 yea


----------



## Mathemagician

cip 123 said:


> The prototype was HH with a pick guard and emg 57/66. Unfortunately they decided against it for the hss model. I don’t have the pic to hand but the prototype was Ferrari red with black pick guard and an Ebony board. Real Charvel looking stuff
> 
> 
> They look great and by all accounts should be nice guitars but I can see why someone traded mine in to the store, and why it cost me so little.



I want Ferrari red stuff. They should have released this uggghhh.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cip 123 said:


> The prototype was HH with a pick guard and emg 57/66. Unfortunately they decided against it for the hss model. I don’t have the pic to hand but the prototype was Ferrari red with black pick guard and an Ebony board. Real Charvel looking stuff
> 
> 
> They look great and by all accounts should be nice guitars but I can see why someone traded mine in to the store, and why it cost me so little.





Mathemagician said:


> I want Ferrari red stuff. They should have released this uggghhh.



I remember that thing. Still pissed it never came out.






Speaking of "pissed something never released", here's the 2 prototype Apocalypse guitars that were supposed to replace the Loomis sigs.


----------



## Mathemagician

Neckthrough hard tail 7. Mmmmmmmmmm. I’m simple, lol.


----------



## Zado

I like how they're going full throttle with retro stuff.


----------



## Vegetta

I would like that PT a lot better if it didn't have the arm contour/ belly cut and a regular control plate but having a neck P90 makes up for that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Man I've been trying to go back but I can't find a solid source. Anyone remember what kinda ash the original Jeff Loomis sigs were made of? I don't mean the 2013 redesign, I mean the original ToM/EMG Soapbar/Atomic orange neck one. I coulda swore it was northern ash, but I can't find a solid. I just remember the OG Loomis being heavier than the 2013 version.


----------



## cip 123

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Man I've been trying to go back but I can't find a solid source. Anyone remember what kinda ash the original Jeff Loomis sigs were made of? I don't mean the 2013 redesign, I mean the original ToM/EMG Soapbar/Atomic orange neck one. I coulda swore it was northern ash, but I can't find a solid. I just remember the OG Loomis being heavier than the 2013 version.


I checked the Vault and the oldest ones are just listed as Ash -

https://www.schecterguitars.com/vault/jeff-loomis-6-fr-detail
https://www.schecterguitars.com/vault/jeff-loomis-jlv-7-nt-detail


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cip 123 said:


> I checked the Vault and the oldest ones are just listed as Ash -
> 
> https://www.schecterguitars.com/vault/jeff-loomis-6-fr-detail
> https://www.schecterguitars.com/vault/jeff-loomis-jlv-7-nt-detail



Yep, went back and checked out catalogs and they say the same thing. Like I said, I recall a lot of people saying the old guitars were quite heavy, so I'm assuming it's northern ash or something.


----------



## cip 123

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yep, went back and checked out catalogs and they say the same thing. Like I said, I recall a lot of people saying the old guitars were quite heavy, so I'm assuming it's northern ash or something.


Kinda got me wanting a JL7 now hahaha


----------



## Estilo

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yep, went back and checked out catalogs and they say the same thing. Like I said, I recall a lot of people saying the old guitars were quite heavy, so I'm assuming it's northern ash or something.



I've got both, can confirm the OG (Loomis NT-7) is really heavy northern ash, the remodel (JL-7 NT) is swamp ash.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Jarmake

Now that is something that tickles my funnybone...


----------



## Anquished

Another Multiscale 8, this time in the SLS line. 

Find it odd that they make this 27-25.5" rather than 28-26.5" considering their 8s are usually 28".


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


>


Really wish they'd throw something like this in the import lines


----------



## Zado

cip 123 said:


> Really wish they'd throw something like this in the import lines


----------



## Millul

Zado said:


>



Whoa, this is REALLY nice!!!


----------



## Anquished

Zado said:


>



Like this alot.


----------



## Masoo2

Zado said:


>


What's the name of this one again? It escapes me at the moment and I'm not finding it on their website


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Anquished said:


> Another Multiscale 8, this time in the SLS line.
> 
> Find it odd that they make this 27-25.5" rather than 28-26.5" considering their 8s are usually 28".



Whoa tasty! That scale length sounds perfect to me.


----------



## Alexlopez

TR6. I haven’t seen it for sale anywhere tho 


Masoo2 said:


> What's the name of this one again? It escapes me at the moment and I'm not finding it on their website


----------



## yan12

Zado said:


>



That is a sweet guitar. I just got my Masterworks H/S and it is the best guitar I have ever owned!


----------



## USMarine75

Anyone try/buy a Nick Johnston Tele yet? Curious how it A/Bs with a similar Suhr T.


----------



## Zado

yan12 said:


> That is a sweet guitar. I just got my Masterworks H/S and it is the best guitar I have ever owned!


Pics!



USMarine75 said:


> Anyone try/buy a Nick Johnston Tele yet? Curious how it A/Bs with a similar Suhr T.



I guess they can be as different as a NJ Trad and a Suhr Strat can be, and they are by quite a wide margin imho. With that said, a friend of mine played one of those NJ PTs, and told me wonders about it. But he's not a Tele guy, so take it cum grano salis.


----------



## yan12

Zado said:


> Pics!



Zado, there is another thread going with my experience in the standard guitar section...it has pics. I don't want to hijack the tread but here is a quick one...you can see the rest in the other thread.


----------



## Zado

yan12 said:


> Zado, there is another thread going with my experience in the standard guitar section...it has pics. I don't want to hijack the tread but here is a quick one...you can see the rest in the other thread.
> 
> View attachment 94638



Oh. SSSSHHHHHHTTT.


----------



## Zado




----------



## mbardu

Zado said:


>



waaaaat


----------



## Zado

I honestly dig it. I just wish it was gloss black, satin black guitars always give me a "cheap" vibe look wise.


----------



## Nlelith

Is it just me, or strap button color changes from gold to black between the photos?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Daaamn. About time they finally release it. I was also hoping they'd do his gloss black one but this one is a bit more unique.


----------



## Calibix

Nlelith said:


> Is it just me, or strap button color changes from gold to black between the photos?



Not just you. Clearly different lol. Awkward...


----------



## Albake21

Nlelith said:


> Is it just me, or strap button color changes from gold to black between the photos?


I swear, who ever does the planning for these shoots needs to be replaced. For years now, Schecter's catalogue pictures always show things like this, or major tool marks, or literal chips/damage to the guitar. I remember they left a KM7 up for years while the fretboard had a huge chip in it.


----------



## MFB

SON OF A BITCH


----------



## CovertSovietBear

Anquished said:


> Another Multiscale 8, this time in the SLS line.
> 
> Find it odd that they make this 27-25.5" rather than 28-26.5" considering their 8s are usually 28".



It's always odd fret markers or ABALONE. A standardized staggered dot setup like they do on other guitars would complete these IMO. I know they're trying to go for a theme but sometimes it's a little distasteful? Guess that's up to who views and like it though am I right?


----------



## Millul

Well, that Explorer is SAF


----------



## nickgray

CovertSovietBear said:


> odd fret markers



I seriously don't know what the hell is up with Schecter. Their selection is great, the specs are great, but their fucking designs...  It's like they keep a high school kid from 2000s with a Slipknot t-shirt and cargo shorts (with a huge chain, of course) in some kind of time stasis. And they take him out occasionally when a new design is needed. I just don't have any other explanation.

I might be misremembering, but Schecter had quite a lot of classy designs back in 2000, their C series were the biggest iirc, and they were pretty normal superstrats. Now they have these weird ass roman numeral inlays, Apocalypse with an eye gouging red finish, tacky af looking red pickups that are transparent because you need to see the coil for some reason. There's another Apocalypse line that looks like it was taken out of swamp 5 minutes ago, Banshee GT looks like it belongs in a Nintendo Powerglove commercial, Silver Mountain... well, that ain't silver if you get what I mean.

But then they have some models in the SLS Elite line that look great. Or those new Sun Valley Exotic models. Solo-II looks awesome, but I guess they probably don't want to compete with LTD's EC because it's such a successive line.


----------



## mlp187

nickgray said:


> I seriously don't know what the hell is up with Schecter. Their selection is great, the specs are great, but their fucking designs...  It's like they keep a high school kid from 2000s with a Slipknot t-shirt and cargo shorts…
> 
> …But then they have some models in the SLS Elite line that look great. Or those new Sun Valley Exotic models. Solo-II looks awesome, but I guess they probably don't want to compete with LTD's EC because it's such a successive line.


Ouch my balls. Got new cargo shorts last year, wearing them now (no Slipknot shirt)! 
But totally agree. Their guitars are generally well-built in my experience, but kind of an aesthetic mess. I think their thin U shaped neck feels fantastic.
I really like their banshee Mach series too. If they came out with a gloss black banshee Mach7, I don’t know if I would be able to resist.

I’m actually really hoping they get into flake finishes, because I’m just a magpie that loves shiny shit.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

nickgray said:


> I seriously don't know what the hell is up with Schecter. Their selection is great, the specs are great, but their fucking designs...  It's like they keep a high school kid from 2000s with a Slipknot t-shirt and cargo shorts (with a huge chain, of course) in some kind of time stasis. And they take him out occasionally when a new design is needed. I just don't have any other explanation.
> 
> I might be misremembering, but Schecter had quite a lot of classy designs back in 2000, their C series were the biggest iirc, and they were pretty normal superstrats. Now they have these weird ass roman numeral inlays, Apocalypse with an eye gouging red finish, tacky af looking red pickups that are transparent because you need to see the coil for some reason. There's another Apocalypse line that looks like it was taken out of swamp 5 minutes ago, Banshee GT looks like it belongs in a Nintendo Powerglove commercial, Silver Mountain... well, that ain't silver if you get what I mean.
> 
> But then they have some models in the SLS Elite line that look great. Or those new Sun Valley Exotic models. Solo-II looks awesome, but I guess they probably don't want to compete with LTD's EC because it's such a successive line.



The SLS Elite line to me is what Schecter is as a company. Aesthetic, good specs, what more do you need? The high school kid analogy is right on the money. Of course you need to see the coil!


----------



## Zado




----------



## nickgray

Another FR Special. It seems that only Exotic models are the upscale ones in these series, the rest are budget. I don't get it.


----------



## Zado

Btw high school kids from 2000s with Slipknot tees are still better than nowadays pajama dressed guys playing 0-0-0-0 detuned stuff in their room "reviewing" stuff for their youtube fanbase. 

Not by a wide margin, but still.


----------



## nickgray

Zado said:


> Btw high school kids from 2000s with Slipknot tees are still better than nowadays pajama dressed guys playing 0-0-0-0 detuned stuff in their room "reviewing" stuff for their youtube fanbase.



Oh, the times, oh, the customs! 

Dubstep happened too...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I do wish they'd do some hardtail SVSS. I'm not a fan of the Floyd Rose Special. Would prefer just having a hardtail (especially in those colors  ) than dealing with cheapo Floyds.
Plus I've heard a couple of horror stories of the bridge posts actually breaking through the body?


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Plus I've heard a couple of horror stories of the bridge posts actually breaking through the body?


Yep, when the wood is soft it's something that in some cases happens, and it's scary. My first concern when playing FR loaded guitars, and 2 post tremolo guitars in general.


And Ibanez.


----------



## cip 123

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I do wish they'd do some hardtail SVSS. I'm not a fan of the Floyd Rose Special. Would prefer just having a hardtail (especially in those colors  ) than dealing with cheapo Floyds.
> Plus I've heard a couple of horror stories of the bridge posts actually breaking through the body?





Zado said:


> Yep, when the wood is soft it's something that in some cases happens, and it's scary. My first concern when playing FR loaded guitars, and 2 post tremolo guitars in general.
> 
> 
> And Ibanez.


If theres a story about posts breaking the wood there is an underlying design flaw, or a problem with the wood on that body.

Zado, Ibanez for example are mainly basswood, real soft. Those guitars from the 80's and 90's still hold up. 

It'd be much cooler to offer Hardtail and FR versions though. Like I'd rather Hard Tail or standard FR than sustaniac options.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Am I the only one who likes the Roman numerals? My C1 Evil Twin was cool as hell


----------



## Zado

cip 123 said:


> If theres a story about posts breaking the wood there is an underlying design flaw, or a problem with the wood on that body.
> 
> Zado, Ibanez for example are mainly basswood, real soft. Those guitars from the 80's and 90's still hold up.
> 
> It'd be much cooler to offer Hardtail and FR versions though. Like I'd rather Hard Tail or standard FR than sustaniac options.



True, but I've seen more than a couple Ibanez whose post holes have grown larger, not exactly wood breaking apart, but not fun nontheless. With that said, the wood cracking thing isn't something seen that often, expecially considering how succesfull this series is, so not a design flaw...on the other hand, big brands using less than stellar wood for their import lines is nothing new, sadly.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cip 123 said:


> If theres a story about posts breaking the wood there is an underlying design flaw, or a problem with the wood on that body.
> 
> Zado, Ibanez for example are mainly basswood, real soft. Those guitars from the 80's and 90's still hold up.
> 
> It'd be much cooler to offer Hardtail and FR versions though. Like I'd rather Hard Tail or standard FR than sustaniac options.



Yeah It's not a slight against the Floyd Rose, just that apparently the SVSS uses soft wood, so I'd rather deal with a hardtail than either the posts breaking the wood or ovaling out the post holes.


----------



## Zado

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Am I the only one who likes the Roman numerals? My C1 Evil Twin was cool as hell


I kinda dig em as well, not my faves, but cooler than many inlays they used in the past. I am no fan of super minimal inlays either tho.


----------



## Albake21

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Am I the only one who likes the Roman numerals? My C1 Evil Twin was cool as hell


I weirdly like them on the Evil Twin series. I don't feel like they're so in your face, just the right amount of look to them.


----------



## Mathemagician

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Am I the only one who likes the Roman numerals? My C1 Evil Twin was cool as hell



On this forum? Yes. In real life? Probably not since Schecter keeps making them. They must be doing well.


----------



## nickgray

Mathemagician said:


> They must be doing well.



Financially? Sure. Mentally though? Going on about their daily business knowing that the Forum Gods disapprove of their inlays must be hell.


----------



## Mathemagician

nickgray said:


> Financially? Sure. Mentally though? Going on about their daily business knowing that the Forum Gods disapprove of their inlays must be hell.



It’s a fine dance that their marketing execs and endorsed artists must walk. Knowing that aging forum users have a mild case of dislike for a niche inlay offering. Truly a test of will.


----------



## Zado

Remember PRS is using doves.


----------



## Zado

moar peecs









the green one with cream pickups would be something dangerous.


----------



## Mathemagician

Zado said:


> Remember PRS is using doves.



On gorgeous figured tops and very classic styled double cuts and single cuts. 

They look like art. 

I’ve never mocked Schecter’s bat inlays to be fair. 

But some stuff is just goofy. Like BCR’s marriage to big abalone. Never spending money on it. But they don’t need my cash money so everybody is even. Lol.


----------



## Triple-J

Tbh I get real tired of people complaining about Schecter's designs/inlays because the current BC Rich lineup is full of overpriced abalone nightmares plus Charvel & ESP/LTD have been guilty of committing crimes against sealife in recent years too and don't get me started on how Ibanez have consistently ruined every decent colour choice with a vomit fade or a puke burst bevel for the past five years.

The one thing I will diss Schecter for though is not reusing the Merrow MK2 shape as I picked up one last year and I'm constantly impressed by how damn playable it is plus the body carve feels like the best elements of the Ibanez S & RGD series so it's a real shame they dropped it from the lineup when they could have just renamed it and kept it in production.


----------



## nickgray

Triple-J said:


> Tbh I get real tired of people complaining about Schecter's designs/inlays because the current BC Rich lineup is full of overpriced abalone nightmares



That's like comparing a bit of dust on your table to crusted shit stains on the walls of a crackhouse 



Triple-J said:


> on how Ibanez have consistently ruined every decent colour choice



That's just Ibanez being Ibanez 



Triple-J said:


> ESP/LTD have been guilty of committing crimes against sealife



You mean mother-of-toilet-seat binding? But they've had it for years, they've toned it back quite a bit as well. Schecter used to have it too, and in spades. It's not that obnoxious IRL too, it just looks gaudy af on the photos because of all the lighting.


----------



## drgordonfreeman

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Am I the only one who likes the Roman numerals? My C1 Evil Twin was cool as hell



I like them, and when I’ve considered Schecters, I usually go for the models with roman numerals


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Triple-J said:


> Tbh I get real tired of people complaining about Schecter's designs/inlays because the current BC Rich lineup is full of overpriced abalone nightmares plus Charvel & ESP/LTD have been guilty of committing crimes against sealife in recent years too and don't get me started on how Ibanez have consistently ruined every decent colour choice with a vomit fade or a puke burst bevel for the past five years.
> 
> The one thing I will diss Schecter for though is not reusing the Merrow MK2 shape as I picked up one last year and I'm constantly impressed by how damn playable it is plus the body carve feels like the best elements of the Ibanez S & RGD series so it's a real shame they dropped it from the lineup when they could have just renamed it and kept it in production.



To be fair with Charvel; the abalone thing was only with the Desolation serious, and that came and went like a fart in the wind. They went right back to doing their hot-rodded Strats and even some Fusiony Suhr/Anderson ripoffs. 

I do agree outright discontining the previous 2 KM sigs was a mistake. Whats the point in ditching the previous models? It's not like electronics where the previous gen is made obsolete by new models. Sure the new MK3 is the most unique looking of the bunch, but the previous 2 sigs were still pretty damn unique.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Triple-J said:


> The one thing I will diss Schecter for though is not reusing the Merrow MK2 shape as I picked up one last year and I'm constantly impressed by how damn playable it is plus the body carve feels like the best elements of the Ibanez S & RGD series so it's a real shame they dropped it from the lineup when they could have just renamed it and kept it in production.



For realz, MkII was bombdiggity.


----------



## Crundles

I like the roman numeral inlays.

Then again, I'm a weirdy weirdo who absolutely loves the gothic cross inlays too, since my first real exposure to Schecter was Jeff Loomis's signature, at a time when Nevermore was my primary religion.

Also while I'm at it

RE-RELEASE THE HARDTAIL CYGNUS 7, COWARDS


----------



## Vegetta

Zado said:


> Remember PRS is using doves.



I don't like the Roman Numerals but would take them over those stupid birds.

Not a fan of the clock looking Caparison inlays either


----------



## Zado

Vegetta said:


> I don't like the Roman Numerals but would take them over those stupid birds.
> 
> Not a fan of the clock looking Caparison inlays either



Dude those clocks are super eewww.


----------



## Mathemagician

Vegetta said:


> I don't like the Roman Numerals but would take them over those stupid birds.
> 
> Not a fan of the clock looking Caparison inlays either





Zado said:


> Dude those clocks are super eewww.



Ok everyone get down on the floor. This is a fashion stick-up.

The absolute heresy I’m seeing right now. Disgusting.


----------



## bigsimpin

I actually liked the gothic crosses, and don't mind the look of the roman numerals. To me they look better offset, like on the Banshee Mach, compared to the larger centralised Apocalyse style. Evil twin looks good down the middle framed by the white binding though. 

A more classic looking font mightbe better, and they'd probably kill in a different colour (e.g., red for the red reign models). 

I definitely prefer them to big abalone, or the blackjack atx lightning. Birds/bats are liveable, but not attractive to me. Dots are a bit plain, though I like the circles on the KM series.


----------



## USMarine75

Zado said:


> moar peecs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the green one with cream pickups would be something dangerous.



$899 is a great price point IMO.


----------



## mlp187

I just want to chime in and clarify that today, I hate the Roman numerals. Several months ago, I liked them. Who knows what the future holds. Schecter. Schecter knows what the future holds.


----------



## mbardu

USMarine75 said:


> $899 is a great price point IMO.



No stainless steel and MII.
One notch below the other Apocalypse guitars.


----------



## mbardu

Mathemagician said:


> Ok everyone get down on the floor. This is a fashion stick-up.
> 
> The absolute heresy I’m seeing right now. Disgusting.



Seconded. Caparison clocks are the best thing ever. 
I'll die on that hill if I have to.


----------



## Mathemagician

USMarine75 said:


> $899 is a great price point IMO.



Initially these started at like $699 a few years ago. Still a good deal even if it’s not a “steal”.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Crundles said:


> I like the roman numeral inlays.
> 
> Then again, I'm a weirdy weirdo who absolutely loves the gothic cross inlays too, since my first real exposure to Schecter was Jeff Loomis's signature, at a time when Nevermore was my primary religion.
> 
> Also while I'm at it
> 
> RE-RELEASE THE HARDTAIL CYGNUS 7, COWARDS



See that's another fuckup. The JLV and Cygnus were cool as fuck shapes that should have made it to regular production. Hell they even tried to re-release the JL6 and JL7, but that ended up morphing into the apocalypse series somehow.


----------



## Seabeast2000

mbardu said:


> No stainless steel and MII.
> One notch below the other Apocalypse guitars.


The Apcocaless Series


----------



## Perge

mlp187 said:


> I just want to chime in and clarify that today, I hate the Roman numerals. Several months ago, I liked them. Who knows what the future holds. Schecter. Schecter knows what the future holds.



This so hard lol. I go back and forth from loving them to hating them.


----------



## Zado

Mathemagician said:


> Ok everyone get down on the floor. This is a fashion stick-up.
> 
> The absolute heresy I’m seeing right now. Disgusting.


I'm Italian, fashion and clocks are my bread, and those inlays are so out Valentino would puke on em. AH!

No, seriously, I like the idea, but they could have been made far better


----------



## CovertSovietBear

Zado said:


> Btw high school kids from 2000s with Slipknot tees are still better than nowadays pajama dressed guys playing 0-0-0-0 detuned stuff in their room "reviewing" stuff for their youtube fanbase.
> 
> Not by a wide margin, but still.


We get it...you're old...we're old...we're all old :-/


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Honestly I would love to spec a custom shop Schecter out and you guys would shoot me for it. 

6 string avenger, floyd, 24 and 3/4 scale, 4x2 avenger headstock, 5 ply neck through, black sparkle, richlite board, huge bat inlays, triple cream binding, chrome hardware, fluence modern bridge with all the switching, sustainiac, skinny round C neck, bevel top, natural back

How many boxes did I check there


----------



## Mathemagician

Zado said:


> I'm Italian, fashion and clocks are my bread, and those inlays are so out Valentino would puke on em. AH!
> 
> No, seriously, I like the idea, but they could have been made far better



I’m Spanish. Our shirts are tighter. 



TheBolivianSniper said:


> Honestly I would love to spec a custom shop Schecter out and you guys would shoot me for it.
> 
> 6 string avenger, floyd, 24 and 3/4 scale, 4x2 avenger headstock, 5 ply neck through, black sparkle, richlite board, huge bat inlays, triple cream binding, chrome hardware, fluence modern bridge with all the switching, sustainiac, skinny round C neck, bevel top, natural back
> 
> How many boxes did I check there



Get famous so I can buy your signature model. That way I don’t have to practice as much to see this.


----------



## Boofchuck

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Honestly I would love to spec a custom shop Schecter out and you guys would shoot me for it.
> 
> 6 string avenger, floyd, 24 and 3/4 scale, 4x2 avenger headstock, 5 ply neck through, black sparkle, richlite board, huge bat inlays, triple cream binding, chrome hardware, fluence modern bridge with all the switching, sustainiac, skinny round C neck, bevel top, natural back
> 
> How many boxes did I check there


That's a solid 7 from me.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

CovertSovietBear said:


> We get it...you're old...we're old...we're all old :-/


I'm not!


----------



## RobDobble6S7

wtf is this


----------



## CovertSovietBear

RobDobble6S7 said:


> I'm not!



Apologies. You're ancient. Reverence for our living ancestor we bow in your honor.


----------



## Mathemagician

RobDobble6S7 said:


> wtf is this



One of the coolest SG alternatives out there. If you can handle baseball bat necks.


----------



## Zhysick

Zado said:


>




I'm a bit late to the party BUT this beauty deserves to be shown again... WHAT A BEAUTY! It's like Shecter is showing how a LTD Black Metal series would look if you mod it because you are classy and not a blackie.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Zado said:


>


I normally detest block inlays but in this case I'll allow it. That is tasty af


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mathemagician said:


> One of the coolest SG alternatives out there. If you can handle baseball bat necks.



Personally I preferred this one. Sucks they quit making it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh BTW the Soto E-1 has an interesting 24.625'' scale length. I'm guessing this was inspired by some Gretsch and Gibsons rather than the more popular 24.75''.


----------



## mbardu

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh BTW the Soto E-1 has an interesting 24.625'' scale length. I'm guessing this was inspired by some Gretsch and Gibsons rather than the more popular 24.75''.



A lot of brands, Gibbys included are "supposed" to come in 24.75, but actually have varying scale lengths slightly below or _above _that. Not super consistent over the decades.


----------



## Zado

I'm a fan of this way to present a guitar


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

MY DREAM


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Just in time for my new love of Avengers. 
I just got a Schecter A-1 the other day (1998 - 2000?) and goddamn it kicks ass.


----------



## Zhysick

Just wishing one day they will release a flat top with comfort cuts of the Avenger shape so I can get one. I love the shape but I can't stand arched tops... that's why I don't have any Les Paul anymore.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Zhysick said:


> Just wishing one day they will release a flat top with comfort cuts of the Avenger shape so I can get one. I love the shape but I can't stand arched tops... that's why I don't have any Les Paul anymore.



the blackjack A6 is my unicorn, I almost scored a mint condition one a month ago but the seller stopped responding when we were working out shipping details 

it's got a huge deep bevel that none of the other A6s have and it's so sleek and comfy, I regret getting rid of mine even though it was torn to shit and needed literally everything replaced


----------



## Zhysick

TheBolivianSniper said:


> the blackjack A6 is my unicorn, I almost scored a mint condition one a month ago but the seller stopped responding when we were working out shipping details
> 
> it's got a huge deep bevel that none of the other A6s have and it's so sleek and comfy, I regret getting rid of mine even though it was torn to shit and needed literally everything replaced



Holy cow... the 2014 model, in black, with EMGs and the 4+2 headstock... shit!

Edit: 

Oh, I think stock came with some sort of passive pups... doesn't matter, not gonna find one anyway... but... shit!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zhysick said:


> Just wishing one day they will release a flat top with comfort cuts of the Avenger shape so I can get one. I love the shape but I can't stand arched tops... that's why I don't have any Les Paul anymore.



Schecter HAS actually done this, but only twice. The Revenger 7 and the USA Production Avenger.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Zhysick said:


> Holy cow... the 2014 model, in black, with EMGs and the 4+2 headstock... shit!
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Oh, I think stock came with some sort of passive pups... doesn't matter, not gonna find one anyway... but... shit!








mmmmmm

perfection, just needs to be either short scale with a different pickup or a 7 string long scale and pop that tone for a killswitch, or keep it for a coil tap


----------



## Zhysick

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Schecter HAS actually done this, but only twice. The Revenger 7 and the USA Production Avenger.



Nah, not looking for 7 string anymore, but the A6 from the old blackjack series was amazing... I remember the A7 but the A6 is what I would want now... if they do a new one with Evertune I might sold a kidney or something...


----------



## USMarine75

I need an import Nick Johnston PT.


----------



## cardinal

Drum City Guitar Land just posted a bunch of swirl PT7s. Look KILLER.


----------



## Zado

swooosh


----------



## Vegetta

Zado said:


> swooosh



Man Schecter does great looking swirls


----------



## mbardu

Vegetta said:


> Man Schecter does great looking swirls



I was going to say that I like the PT and I like Schecter...but I've seen better swirls. Whoops  !


----------



## USMarine75

Zado said:


> swooosh



Who's DNA is in there though?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Vegetta said:


> Man Schecter does great looking swirls


yeah I wonder who's doing them now. Ron Thorn was doing them before he left for fender.


----------



## Zado

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah I wonder who's doing them now. Ron Thorn was doing them before he left for fender.


Jose Rosas


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Just need more crackles and a production (even if limited) Diamond Series swirl.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Just need more crackles and a production (even if limited) Diamond Series swirl.


Yep, SVSS with crackled finish would sell like ice creams in summer


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> Yep, SVSS with crackled finish would sell like ice creams in summer



I normally like pickguards on my guitars, but in this case yeah, a SVSS-III in crackle/swirl, or at least a clear pickguard.


----------



## bigsimpin

I can live without the swirls, but something like the Apocalypse PT with a cracked finish could result in my first tele.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

7 string floyd sustainiac tele, 4x3 headstock, insane swirl


please

bonus points for HSS


----------



## cardinal

I've pretty much only been playing my black PT8 lately. Took a spin through some others, and man, the other PT8s are fine but the other guitars I have really freaking suck hahaha.


----------



## Samark

Hnggggg


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Showed up on AMS. It's actually happening


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Showed up on AMS. It's actually happening
> 
> View attachment 96363



yo what the fuck


I want one


----------



## Albake21

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Showed up on AMS. It's actually happening
> 
> View attachment 96363


Huh, it's like a modern version of every 90s punk guitar. We really are just recycling the 90s.  Pretty damn cool looking though, and I bet it will sell well.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Showed up on AMS. It's actually happening
> 
> View attachment 96363



I have no words. I kind of like it.


----------



## Zado

I feel ashamed of myself for wanting one. I'm disgusting. And that headstock rules.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Showed up on AMS. It's actually happening
> 
> View attachment 96363


WANT


----------



## Zado




----------



## Zhysick

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Showed up on AMS. It's actually happening
> 
> View attachment 96363



The aesthetics (tele shape, only bridge bucker, big inlay in 12th fret) reminds me a bit of the Avril Lavigne Squier... but this one is obviously 1000000000 times cooler

900$? that's street price? Not bad actually if it's the same quality as other signatures like the Nick Johnston strat and all those... nice price.


----------



## aesthyrian

That Machine Gun Kelly Tele(fuck, that's fun to say!) is pretty rad.


----------



## USMarine75

I think I'm going to pull the trigger on a Jack Fowler sig.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Showed up on AMS. It's actually happening
> 
> View attachment 96363



I greatly prefer this one...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> I think I'm going to pull the trigger on a Jack Fowler sig.
> 
> 
> 
> I greatly prefer this one...




That's apparently just a stock PT he covered in pink tape.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's apparently just a stock PT he covered in pink tape.


puuuuuunk


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's apparently just a stock PT he covered in pink tape.



Wow his tape job looks better than most Kiesel finishes lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

RobDobble6S7 said:


> puuuuuunk





USMarine75 said:


> Wow his tape job looks better than most Kiesel finishes lol.



Here's a better shot to show the tape lines.






He did have a Diamond Series PT which is just regular pink paint with black binding that looked legit cool.


----------



## CanserDYI

God MGK is riding off of that post pop punk bandwagon harrrrrrd isn't he? Guess gangsta rap didn't work anymore, had to pander to a different crowd.


----------



## MrWulf

I mean aftee Eminem verbally executed him he gotta find a new genre. Dude aint cutting it in the rap game anymore, not after what Eminem did to him.


----------



## Zado

MrWulf said:


> I mean aftee Eminem verbally executed him he gotta find a new genre


He could have found a better one tho


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> He could have found a better one tho


Pop punk/emo revival's the new cash cow these days.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Pop punk/emo revival's the new cash cow these days.



For real? Awwww that's not making my day brighter


----------



## USMarine75

CanserDYI said:


> God MGK is riding off of that post pop punk bandwagon harrrrrrd isn't he? Guess gangsta rap didn't work anymore, had to pander to a different crowd.





MrWulf said:


> I mean aftee Eminem verbally executed him he gotta find a new genre. Dude aint cutting it in the rap game anymore, not after what Eminem did to him.





Zado said:


> He could have found a better one tho





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Pop punk/emo revival's the new cash cow these days.


----------



## CanserDYI

I absolutely LOVE emo revival. This isn't it. This is pandering and rebranding.


----------



## USMarine75

CanserDYI said:


> I absolutely LOVE emo revival. This isn't it. This is pandering and rebranding.



That kinda sounds like hipsterish gatekeeping.


----------



## MrWulf

I have no dog in the emo/pop punk revival. Just made an observation regarding MGK so lol.


----------



## CanserDYI

USMarine75 said:


> That kinda sounds like hipsterish gatekeeping.


I can see how you'd say that, but if you followed MGK before this, like I did, then this would be pretty hilarious to you. He used to be hard and in your face all about Cleveland(I'm an Ohioan myself) and just seemed like he had some raw attitude, now he looks like hot topic exploded on him and he took an old Blink 182/Green Day album and took all the notes he could on how to write a song like a teenager and pressed copy and paste until his managers liked what they were seeing.

The songs are so tired and repetitive and overused tropes and themes that we've all heard before, throw some hot pink and an anarchy A in there, maybe a few school lockers in the background with a tie on over your guitar, as if this hasn't been done thousands and thousands of times. It's insulting to be frank.


----------



## Seabeast2000

USMarine75 said:


> That kinda sounds like hipsterish gatekeeping.



I hope the media picks up on this new peril.


----------



## USMarine75

CanserDYI said:


> I can see how you'd say that, but if you followed MGK before this, like I did, then this would be pretty hilarious to you. He used to be hard and in your face all about Cleveland(I'm an Ohioan myself) and just seemed like he had some raw attitude, now he looks like hot topic exploded on him and he took an old Blink 182/Green Day album and took all the notes he could on how to write a song like a teenager and pressed copy and paste until his managers liked what they were seeing.
> 
> The songs are so tired and repetitive and overused tropes and themes that we've all heard before, throw some hot pink and an anarchy A in there, maybe a few school lockers in the background with a tie on over your guitar, as if this hasn't been done thousands and thousands of times. It's insulting to be frank.



I completely hear where you're coming from. But I'm just of the belief that anything that spreads the music I like and gets a new generation to play music is a win.

The reason I used the dreaded G word is that I heard similar comments back in the day about bands like Asking Alexandria and Sleeping with Sirens which is why I never listened to them until recently. I was supposed to hate them. But now my 2 year old son and 5 year old daughter make me play their videos almost every day for us to sing along to. (My 11 year old loves techno so he's dead to me). They also love heavy stuff like After the Burial. But I put on Ichika and Polyphia and they're like WTF is this. Have you ever heard Manuel Gardner Fernandes (who's IG stuff I love) try to play along to a band or singer? It's utter garbage IMO. It's music for musicians. Which is fine. I'm a Sharpnel fanboi lol. But for that same reason I can't get behind hating rock/metal music that spreads the love lol. 

That said I'm certainly limping the hate into a huge gatekeeping pot. If it's just fuck MGK because he's MGK and for things he's specifically done then I can certainly get behind that too


----------



## CanserDYI

USMarine75 said:


> I completely hear where you're coming from. But I'm just of the belief that anything that spreads the music I like and gets a new generation to play music is a win.
> 
> The reason I used the dreaded G word is that I heard similar comments back in the day about bands like Asking Alexandria and Sleeping with Sirens which is why I never listened to them until recently. I was supposed to hate them. But now my 2 year old son and 5 year old daughter make me play their videos almost every day for us to sing along to. (My 11 year old loves techno so he's dead to me). They also love heavy stuff like After the Burial. But I put on Ichika and Polyphia and they're like WTF is this. Have you ever heard Manuel Gardner Fernandes (who's IG stuff I love) try to play along to a band or singer? It's utter garbage IMO. It's music for musicians. Which is fine. I'm a Sharpnel fanboi lol. But for that same reason I can't get behind hating rock/metal music that spreads the love lol.
> 
> That said I'm certainly limping the hate into a huge gatekeeping pot. If it's just fuck MGK because he's MGK and for things he's specifically done then I can certainly get behind that too


Yeah every time I hear Manuel Gardner Fernandes sing, I always ask "y u do this?"


----------



## Zado

USMarine75 said:


> I completely hear where you're coming from. But I'm just of the belief that anything that spreads the music I like and gets a new generation to play music is a win.
> 
> The reason I used the dreaded G word is that I heard similar comments back in the day about bands like Asking Alexandria and Sleeping with Sirens which is why I never listened to them until recently. I was supposed to hate them. But now my 2 year old son and 5 year old daughter make me play their videos almost every day for us to sing along to. (My 11 year old loves techno so he's dead to me). They also love heavy stuff like After the Burial. But I put on Ichika and Polyphia and they're like WTF is this. Have you ever heard Manuel Gardner Fernandes (who's IG stuff I love) try to play along to a band or singer? It's utter garbage IMO. It's music for musicians. Which is fine. I'm a Sharpnel fanboi lol. But for that same reason I can't get behind hating rock/metal music that spreads the love lol.
> 
> That said I'm certainly limping the hate into a huge gatekeeping pot. If it's just fuck MGK because he's MGK and for things he's specifically done then I can certainly get behind that too


Very valid point. It's true that during pandemic guitar sales skyrocket, but the crisis played music went thru in recent years can't be ignored, and everything (well, almost) that makes kids want a guitar should be embraces, or at least tolerates. That's why I really can't find anything negative to say about Greta Van Fleet and similar bands.. Are they clones of long gone rock acts? Sure, but they are also they reason why kids will get into Rock music.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I like MGK just since he's got attitude and knows what he's doing. Yeah he's not some guitar god or insanely new or innovative but he's fun and a different take on pop music than what we had for a while. The rock comeback is happening and I think it's not fair to say he hasn't had a part in it. 

Yeah he's not that great at actually making music, the people he features always have way better verses, but he's doing something and it's popular. I think Mod Sun does everything MGK does but better and he actually has a real guitarist and a good band. 

Idk about you guys but I'll glad support anyone getting popular while playing guitar (new pop punk) or using rock riffs (Jeris Johnson) or distorted vocals (City Morgue/"metal" trap) since that's the way to get heavy music back in the mainstream again. Death metal will never be popular but if someone gets poppy melodeath core shit famous death metal bands are gonna be finding a lot more gigs.


----------



## Masoo2

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I like MGK just since he's got attitude and knows what he's doing. Yeah he's not some guitar god or insanely new or innovative but he's fun and a different take on pop music than what we had for a while. The rock comeback is happening and I think it's not fair to say he hasn't had a part in it.
> 
> Yeah he's not that great at actually making music, the people he features always have way better verses, but he's doing something and it's popular. I think Mod Sun does everything MGK does but better and he actually has a real guitarist and a good band.
> 
> Idk about you guys but I'll glad support anyone getting popular while playing guitar (new pop punk) or using rock riffs (Jeris Johnson) or distorted vocals (City Morgue/"metal" trap) since that's the way to get heavy music back in the mainstream again. Death metal will never be popular but if someone gets poppy melodeath core shit famous death metal bands are gonna be finding a lot more gigs.


100% my man. I don't care if it's "pandering" or not, I appreciate artists like MGK, Poppy, Mod Sun, etc bringing the rock, pop punk, and metal sound back to the mainstream. Or even back to the underground through artists like Cold Hart, Fish Narc, YAWNS, Ghostemane, If I Die First (Travis Richter, Lil Lotus, Nedarb, Zubin, some guys from Ghostemane), Lil Aaron, and Smrtdeath who took the emo rap sound and combined it with their pop punk, post-hardcore, and nu metal roots.

Nice to see some City Morgue love in here too. $UICIDEBOY$ had a song with Munky and Travis Barker, would love to see City Morgue get some similar collaborators.


----------



## CanserDYI

I'm all for whatever spreads the gospel of pop punk, but MGK's feels like a McDonald's version of it branded for the general populous, his pink is the metaphorical pink slime in the McDonald's hambuger, just substance. 

I will go ahead and say whatever gets new kids playing guitar, I'm cool with.


----------



## Zado

We also didn't lose hope when djent was at its best, some pop punk won't hurt right?


----------



## MrWulf

To turn back the discussion to Schecter, please release a top tier guitar like Banshee Mach with Floyd but without the damn Sustainiac. I guess i could just buy a Banshee Mach FR and then put a neck pickup in but it is so damn stupid and more expensive to do so


----------



## Hoss632

MrWulf said:


> To turn back the discussion to Schecter, please release a top tier guitar like Banshee Mach with Floyd but without the damn Sustainiac. I guess i could just buy a Banshee Mach FR and then put a neck pickup in but it is so damn stupid and more expensive to do so


I've not understood why they didn't do a FR with the full Lundgren set either. Would make sense. But then again I'm the guy that wants them to do the Sun Valley Super Shredder exotic series with a fixed hardtail bridge. They teased it last year and then nothing since.


----------



## CanserDYI

I reallllly want to try one with Lundgrens, I keep hearing such good things and every demo I hear sounds so killer.


----------



## kidmendel

Has anyone here tried those new Blackjack models with the Lundgrens? They have a pretty amazing spec on paper for the price, but I wanna try one out before committing.


----------



## USMarine75

Zado said:


> We also didn't lose hope when djent was at its best...



And by that you mean pre-djent?


----------



## Masoo2

Had the chance to finally check out one of the import Nick Johnston sigs in person....

What a great guitar. Probably will be ordering a pink/coral HSS by the end of this week.


----------



## beerandbeards

I really want a Nick Johnston traditional right now


----------



## BigViolin

With a GC or MF coupon that is easily the best buy in the guitar world right now IME.


----------



## Masoo2

BigViolin said:


> With a GC or MF coupon that is easily the best buy in the guitar world right now IME.


The one I tried was used at Guitar Center, $600ish was a steal for it. I just want the coral and HSS though 

edit: who wanna pm me a GC or MF coupon ))))


----------



## Vegetta

Masoo2 said:


> Had the chance to finally check out one of the import Nick Johnston sigs in person....
> 
> What a great guitar. Probably will be ordering a pink/coral HSS by the end of this week.



Awesome! I am still hoping that they do a an import model of his PT.


----------



## Zado

Vegetta said:


> Awesome! I am still hoping that they do a an import model of his PT.


Next year probably. But it will definitely happen.

BTW I was looking at Schecter Artist page and realized I know less than 10% of the guys there, feeling old is bad shiz


----------



## Vegetta

Anyone know what is up with Keith Merrow and Fishman?


----------



## Zado

Vegetta said:


> Anyone know what is up with Keith Merrow and Fishman?


Mh? What you mean?


Ah btw Patrick Kennison is likely having a signature in the future


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ditch the green for something more subdued (black, white, natural, etc) and I'm all over that. 




Vegetta said:


> Anyone know what is up with Keith Merrow and Fishman?



Explain?


----------



## Masoo2

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ditch the green for something more subdued (black, white, natural, etc) and I'm all over that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain?


Commented on Fluff's Instagram post about his (Fluff's) new prototype Fluences by saying "Cool, just canceled production on mine" or something to that extent.

Think he's been showing a lot of love back towards Seymour Duncan recently as well.


----------



## Vegetta

Masoo2 said:


> Commented on Fluff's Instagram post about his (Fluff's) new prototype Fluences by saying "Cool, just canceled production on mine" or something to that extent.
> 
> Think he's been showing a lot of love back towards Seymour Duncan recently as well.


Yeah hmm this is interesting... so back to Nazgul / Sentient, Black Winters or something new i wonder...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Masoo2 said:


> Commented on Fluff's Instagram post about his (Fluff's) new prototype Fluences by saying "Cool, just canceled production on mine" or something to that extent.
> 
> Think he's been showing a lot of love back towards Seymour Duncan recently as well.





Vegetta said:


> Yeah hmm this is interesting... so back to Nazgul / Sentient, Black Winters or something new i wonder...



Just noticed that. Wonder what happened there...

Does seem like yeah, he's giving the Black Winters some love again.

EDIT: Yeah he said he discontinued them. At least it was him that chose to do it rather than Fishman cutting the cord on him.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Bet a lot of people will be sad about that. I know a few people who think that the KM fishmans are the best of the lineup.


----------



## Electric Wizard

I thought his Fishman bridge pickup sounded very similar to the nazgul anyways.


----------



## MrWulf

I'd disagree. The Nazgul has a really hi mid clank amd tight lows, while the Fishman KM has a more low mid grunt which added to the body, while also being more dynamic va the Nazgul. The Fishman KM is really good though, in comparison to the Nazgul and the BW.


----------



## Vegetta

I wonder if they will rename his set and keep selling it or if they will drop it.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I mean, they'll just rename them with one of the 24 new artist sig sets this year.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Vegetta said:


> I wonder if they will rename his set and keep selling it or if they will drop it.


I mean it was basically a slightly tweaked Classic bridge and a stock classic neck. Either they rename it something like the Classic Plus bridge or just ditch it entirely.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Vegetta said:


> I wonder if they will rename his set and keep selling it or if they will drop it.


Ha, oops I plagiarized your post and didn't know.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I mean it was basically a slightly tweaked Classic bridge and a stock classic neck. Either they rename it something like the Classic Plus bridge or just ditch it entirely.


Most of their lineup is just small tweaks on the modern or classics anyways.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They finally did it. Sustainiac-loaded guitar (Evil Twin) with a Hardtail.


----------



## MrWulf

Good. Now a non sustainiac Floyd Rose 7, plz.


----------



## Zado

Someday they will kill the bevel.


----------



## Zado




----------



## dirtool

cool,hope they are not prototypes


----------



## Zado

dirtool said:


> cool,hope they are not prototypes


They R


----------



## MrWulf

That multiscale 7 string Reaper is hawt


----------



## Vegetta

even with the bevel if that red hardtail was a 27" scale I would be all over it


----------



## CovertSovietBear

Zado said:


>


So DCG put makeup on their extremely dated website and takes upside-down guitar pictures (I assume for lighting) yet can't be bothered to actually update said website or flip the picture on the phone they probably took that picture on? Not much has changed


----------



## Zado

Was this a know thing already?


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Zado said:


> Was this a know thing already?


Yep.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

Zado said:


> Was this a know thing already?


I need this in blue like the MK1 sets they released. mmmmm


----------



## Zado

We need it in pink then


----------



## Hoss632

These were just put up on the website. I personally have never been more excited for a guitar release. Honestly have been waiting about a year since they teased the prototype on Instagram. I now 100% know what my next guitar is going to be.


----------



## Zado

Hoss632 said:


> These were just put up on the website. I personally have never been more excited for a guitar release. Honestly have been waiting about a year since they teased the prototype on Instagram. I now 100% know what my next guitar is going to be.
> View attachment 97748


----------



## BigViolin

Oh, that's where they got the name.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> Someday they will kill the bevel.



How tf did I miss this. 
The bevel's actually perfect on that.


----------



## Zado

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...-apocalypse-purple-reign-sweetwater-exclusive

Purple reign, purple reign.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Zado said:


> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...-apocalypse-purple-reign-sweetwater-exclusive
> 
> Purple reign, purple reign.


alright that's sick, i might tolerate the awful inlays for that color


----------



## CovertSovietBear

Zado said:


> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...-apocalypse-purple-reign-sweetwater-exclusive
> 
> Purple reign, purple reign.


Here's hoping DCG has a prototype without inlays


----------



## Vegetta

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> How tf did I miss this.
> The bevel's actually perfect on that.



Yeah i didnt mind that bevel at all either.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Vegetta said:


> Yeah i didnt mind that bevel at all either.



The problem with the Kiesel and (later) Ibanez bevels is they don't match the full top. It does on this guitar. It's perfectly fine


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

OHHHHHHH buddy. Count me the fuck in on this thing. I wanted it SO bad but couldn't stomach the floyd. Black Limba body, wenge neck and stainless steel frets? fuuuuuuuuck. Hide my wallet.


----------



## shpence

Jeffrey Bain said:


> OHHHHHHH buddy. Count me the fuck in on this thing. I wanted it SO bad but couldn't stomach the floyd. Black Limba body, wenge neck and stainless steel frets? fuuuuuuuuck. Hide my wallet.



Man I really wanted the FR version when it first came out so I played one recently and liked it minus the compound radius. I recently sold a DK24 for that reason so as much as I want this, I might have to pass. Reminds me a lot of my first C-1 Exotic. It was rather heavy which doesn't bother me but the hardtail does make me want to reconsider. Looks so sick! Edit: sp


----------



## Guamskyy

Anyone have any experience ordering directly from the schecter website?


----------



## Zado




----------



## Bodes

Zado said:


>



Yes. No other words. Just yes.


----------



## Anquished

Hoss632 said:


> These were just put up on the website. I personally have never been more excited for a guitar release. Honestly have been waiting about a year since they teased the prototype on Instagram. I now 100% know what my next guitar is going to be.
> View attachment 97748



Hold up, I didn't notice the fixed bridge! 

Oh man...


----------



## Siggevaio

Anquished said:


> Hold up, I didn't notice the fixed bridge!
> 
> Oh man...


There's a FR version as well.

They all look sick! Schecter are making the models I wish Ibanez was making.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Jeffrey Bain

Zado said:


>


Who's leg do I have to hump to get the hardware appointments from the Ziricote one to the Black Limba? The zebra pickups are bumming me out a bit lol


----------



## Zado

Reaper elite.


----------



## I play music

Zado said:


> Reaper elite.


WTF with that finish .. looks like spray can got empty after half the guitar


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I play music said:


> WTF with that finish .. looks like spray can got empty after half the guitar


yeah they could have at least continued the red up the edge of the horns ffs.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

I play music said:


> WTF with that finish .. looks like spray can got empty after half the guitar





KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah they could have at least continued the red up the edge of the horns ffs.


They pulled a Kiesel


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

This is one guitar I'd gladly keep in the prototype phase.


----------



## mbardu

CovertSovietBear said:


> They pulled a Kiesel



Only a _half _Kiesel, since they removed the bevel traditionally seen on the reaper.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

mbardu said:


> Only a _half _Kiesel, since they removed the bevel traditionally seen on the reaper.


Of course, of course, need that bevel too.


----------



## Zado

I like it


----------



## mbardu




----------



## asopala

Out of curiosity, how are the prototypes as guitars (just in general)? Anyone ever get one?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I


asopala said:


> Out of curiosity, how are the prototypes as guitars (just in general)? Anyone ever get one?


I might be wrong, but IIRC prototypes are made in a different part of the factory where the more veteran employees work.


----------



## mbardu

asopala said:


> Out of curiosity, how are the prototypes as guitars (just in general)? Anyone ever get one?



Not a Schecter but I have a one-off/proto from another brand. It's in a similar range as the high-end Shecters and from I'm pretty sure the same WMI factory that the high-end Schecter protos often come from. Well long story short, it's shockingly good. 

That said those last few ones posted look like they are made in Indonesia, so might be different!


----------



## asopala

mbardu said:


> Not a Schecter but I have a one-off/proto from another brand. It's in a similar range as the high-end Shecters and from I'm pretty sure the same WMI factory that the high-end Schecter protos often come from. Well long story short, it's shockingly good.
> 
> That said those last few ones posted look like they are made in Indonesia, so might be different!



Good to know. Cause occasionally they look really really cool, but considering that there's only one in existence, there's not much to compare it against QC wise. If they're made at WMI and get the same treatment as other Schecters, then I'm all for it. If it's dealt with by the best guys at Schecter, even better.

Anybody have one of the Indonesian models? How are they? I don't know where in Indonesia they tend to make them.


----------



## yan12

My 2 cents has been the same for the last 8 yrs or so. Any Schecter, at any price point, is a great value compared to similar spec'd models from other manufacturers. I find the attention to detail CONSISTENTLY better across the board. Many big companies tend to let that fall through the cracks on entry level or lower level guitars, especially fret sprout and finish imperfections. Customer service is outstanding as well, especially for a big company.


----------



## Zado

Mmm not sure about the customer service, I've been a lil disappointed in the past honestly.


----------



## asopala

Zado said:


> Mmm not sure about the customer service, I've been a lil disappointed in the past honestly.



Anything in particular?


----------



## yan12

Well you are in Italy...LOL!
Seriously, I think dealing with the right folks is huge. You know I deal with Jason over at DCGL, and they command a ton of respect with Schecter as well as ESP, etc. But in general, I deal with my local store first. Many times they can go directly to the manufacturer and get things done a lot easier than the end user ....but you are never gonna get that from GC type salesmen. It' why I deal with smaller shops in general, much better customer service all the way around.


----------



## Zado

asopala said:


> Anything in particular?



Various stuff, mostly unreplied email (and I wasn't asking anything weird or unreasonable), or incoherent replies. For example, when I got my Traditional (brand new guitar) I noticed there was no certificate or paperwork of sorts, and all the stuff that's usually included in their CS offerings. So I asked, multiple times really, cause you know, for some buyers e certificate means something and you never know. Sometimes they said they would provide me one, asked my address and then nothing happened.. Another time that their database of that period (2013 according to the serial) got lost and couldn't help. Another time again they said I should have asked the shop, another again that there was Namm and things get messy during namm....in the end I accepted the thing and that was it, but the idea is that they were trying to make some excuses instead of trying to help. And that was for a CS guitar, meaning money were spent. 

But, you know, it's a big brand, and I'm positive dealing with fender and Gibson might be somewhat similar. I still like their guitars, and they are one of my first choices, I just don't consideri their Customer Support to be high level. For me a quality Support is that of Nik from Ceriatone... Totally different numbers, but if Schecter was half of that I'd have no doubt about the brand.


----------



## Zado

yan12 said:


> Well you are in Italy...LOL!
> Seriously, I think dealing with the right folks is huge. You know I deal with Jason over at DCGL, and they command a ton of respect with Schecter as well as ESP, etc. But in general, I deal with my local store first. Many times they can go directly to the manufacturer and get things done a lot easier than the end user ....but you are never gonna get that from GC type salesmen. It' why I deal with smaller shops in general, much better customer service all the way around.


Yep, another continent, but still I guess they could have delivered more in multiple occasions. Also, Italy is by far their most successful market for USA Production instruments outside America, and imho that should bring something to the table as well...


----------



## yan12

Italy DOES bring something to the table...it's called Mezzabarba!
Seriously good amps. Certainly a mate to my Roccaforte which I did not think possible. Half Beard & Stronghold...sounds like a law firm!
And my strap maker lives in Italy. Can't find anyone here that can do what he does.


----------



## Millul

yan12 said:


> Italy DOES bring something to the table...it's called Mezzabarba!
> Seriously good amps. Certainly a mate to my Roccaforte which I did not think possible. Half Beard & Stronghold...sounds like a law firm!
> And my strap maker lives in Italy. Can't find anyone here that can do what he does.



Totally OT, but, which strap maker?


----------



## Zado

yan12 said:


> Italy DOES bring something to the table...it's called Mezzabarba!
> Seriously good amps. Certainly a mate to my Roccaforte which I did not think possible. Half Beard & Stronghold...sounds like a law firm!
> And my strap maker lives in Italy. Can't find anyone here that can do what he does.


Yeah Mezzabarba/Masotti amps are good, but imho not Roccaforte good. They are sort of modern take on the classic SLO sound, with full features and tweakability, but still very SLO-ish (which is great if you like that tone). But imho Rocca is another beast, sort of ultimate savage Marshall higainer, no bells and whistles, just barebone face slapping tone. One of those amps I'd love to have along with a Wizard.
That said I'm glad Italian products are gaining some fame overseas, I'm waiting for Frog amps, BRBS and Redseven to do the same.


----------



## asopala

Zado said:


> Yeah Mezzabarba/Masotti amps are good, but imho not Roccaforte good. They are sort of modern take on the classic SLO sound, with full features and tweakability, but still very SLO-ish (which is great if you like that tone). But imho Rocca is another beast, sort of ultimate savage Marshall higainer, no bells and whistles, just barebone face slapping tone. One of those amps I'd love to have along with a Wizard.
> That said I'm glad Italian products are gaining some fame overseas, I'm waiting for Frog amps, BRBS and Redseven to do the same.



And of course GNG guitars. For people that can afford them (or even try them).


----------



## Zado

asopala said:


> And of course GNG guitars. For people that can afford them (or even try them).


Ehw, the guy was born Italian but went to Switzerland. Fiscal reasons. No Bueno.


----------



## Millul

Zado said:


> Yeah Mezzabarba/Masotti amps are good, but imho not Roccaforte good. They are sort of modern take on the classic SLO sound, with full features and tweakability, but still very SLO-ish (which is great if you like that tone). But imho Rocca is another beast, sort of ultimate savage Marshall higainer, no bells and whistles, just barebone face slapping tone. One of those amps I'd love to have along with a Wizard.
> That said I'm glad Italian products are gaining some fame overseas, I'm waiting for Frog amps, BRBS and Redseven to do the same.



Redseven seems to be getting some traction lately!


----------



## Zado

They know your fears


----------



## dirtool

Zado said:


> They know your fears


shit.........


----------



## bigsimpin

kidmendel said:


> Has anyone here tried those new Blackjack models with the Lundgrens? They have a pretty amazing spec on paper for the price, but I wanna try one out before committing.



Late reply but in case you're still interested I've got the Banshee Mach 7 with Lundgrens M7's and it's amazing. Heavy neck-through guitar, fantastic fretwork, and interesting U shaped neck but with not quite as pronounced shoulders as the Keith Merrow guitars. Neck feels thinner than Schecter's 7 string "Ultra thin C" shape with more of a flat-ish section in the middle, but nowhere near as thin as the 6 string SLS Elites. Very comfortable neck to play if you position your thumb behind the neck, but if you're used to thumb over it can initially feel a bit awkward (space between the back of the neck and your hand). 

The body has a slight curve that feels comfortable and modern, not too thin like an Ibanez S series but not the typical flat top or archtop either. A nice inbetween. Satin finish feels good but not the thickest i've seen on Schecters (some feel poly coated, this one doesn't). I've got the mostly black version (Ember Burst) and it looks a bit plain in dimly lit areas but in the sunlight you see the burst goes all the way to the edges of the top and it looks glorious. Nice to have that variation of burst in different lighting.

Volume and tone knobs well placed. I have the non-Evertune hardtail and am really pleased with it. All quality, was easy to setup and just a joy to play. I have a bunch of other Schecters but this one is just special to me, as though the weight reminds me how serious an axe it is. The Lundgrens are amazing, could not ask for a better pickup, they are my favourite, probably the best pickups I have, and will never come out of the guitar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> They know your fears



Now THAT'S a bad bevel.


----------



## kidmendel

bigsimpin said:


> Late reply but in case you're still interested I've got the Banshee Mach 7 with Lundgrens M7's and it's amazing. Heavy neck-through guitar, fantastic fretwork, and interesting U shaped neck but with not quite as pronounced shoulders as the Keith Merrow guitars. Neck feels thinner than Schecter's 7 string "Ultra thin C" shape with more of a flat-ish section in the middle, but nowhere near as thin as the 6 string SLS Elites. Very comfortable neck to play if you position your thumb behind the neck, but if you're used to thumb over it can initially feel a bit awkward (space between the back of the neck and your hand).
> 
> The body has a slight curve that feels comfortable and modern, not too thin like an Ibanez S series but not the typical flat top or archtop either. A nice inbetween. Satin finish feels good but not the thickest i've seen on Schecters (some feel poly coated, this one doesn't). I've got the mostly black version (Ember Burst) and it looks a bit plain in dimly lit areas but in the sunlight you see the burst goes all the way to the edges of the top and it looks glorious. Nice to have that variation of burst in different lighting.
> 
> Volume and tone knobs well placed. I have the non-Evertune hardtail and am really pleased with it. All quality, was easy to setup and just a joy to play. I have a bunch of other Schecters but this one is just special to me, as though the weight reminds me how serious an axe it is. The Lundgrens are amazing, could not ask for a better pickup, they are my favourite, probably the best pickups I have, and will never come out of the guitar.



This was appreciated, thank you!


----------



## ZERO1

asopala said:


> Out of curiosity, how are the prototypes as guitars (just in general)? Anyone ever get one?


I actually bought a schecter prototype from drumcity. It's a red burst e-1 model. Quality wise no issues with it at all, great guitar. Should be noted though that the schecter prototype guitars have P indented to the back of the head stock.


----------



## Zado

ZERO1 said:


> I actually bought a schecter prototype from drumcity. It's a red burst e-1 model. Quality wise no issues with it at all, great guitar. Should be noted though that the schecter prototype guitars have P indented to the back of the head stock.


Picssss


----------



## ZERO1

Zado said:


> Picssss


This is the only pic I have at the moment. Not at home. Propped against a blanket.


----------



## Zado

ZERO1 said:


> This is the only pic I have at the moment. Not at home. Propped against a blanket.


Looks very very cool!


----------



## ZERO1

Zado said:


> Looks very very cool!


Thanks. I have a couple of upgrades planned. Going to change all the chrome to black. New pick ups as well. I'll post pics when I am done with all the upgrades.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh look my Explorer GAS is reignited.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I really want that new KM7 FRS. Should just order the thing. Its what I would have wanted. Gotta keep that in mind.


----------



## Church2224

Bumping up. Trying to get three new USAs. Two Sunset Custom 24s and a PT FR in green and white satin finishes. Let's see what happens.


----------



## yan12

Love the sunset custom 24's....where are the pics!


----------



## Zado

Get a couple more for me!


----------



## gunch

Zado said:


> They know your fears




Schiesel


----------



## Seabeast2000

I see a huge bevel and want it painted black.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

Seabeast2000 said:


> I really want that new KM7 FRS. Should just order the thing. Its what I would have wanted. Gotta keep that in mind.


It's what you need, what you deserve. What you will have...
How I felt when the blue KM7 FRS came out but never had a chance to purchase :-0


----------



## mlp187

Is the S-II a poor seller? Schecter’s take on the SG body type is probably my favorite. I keep hoping for a new higher-tier model but I fear that may be an eternal wait. Like, a gray apocalypse version would be mind blowing. 

Anyway, I suppose I could just ask Schecter but I love you guys so much I just want a reason to talk to you. XOXO


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mlp187 said:


> Is the S-II a poor seller? Schecter’s take on the SG body type is probably my favorite. I keep hoping for a new higher-tier model but I fear that may be an eternal wait. Like, a gray apocalypse version would be mind blowing.
> 
> Anyway, I suppose I could just ask Schecter but I love you guys so much I just want a reason to talk to you. XOXO


Unfortunately it seems like it. It got regulated down to the Demon and Omen series.


----------



## Zado

How I wish this was the beginning of an endorsement deal






Though he's not the kind of artist that would likely play Schecters, and Schecter is not a brand that would endorse Steve Stevens. But how insane a signature guitar of his would look.. Funny enough the Solo-I is the closest thing to a Knaggs single cut you could find


----------



## Zado




----------



## _MonSTeR_

Schecter is making the guitars Ibanez fanboys wished Ibanez would make.

I’m one of them. (One of the fanboys, not one of the guitars...)


----------



## bigsimpin

Love the flat(ter) tops and knob/switch layout. 

That top on that first blue guitar is killer! Not digging the big Harley Benton style fret markers, but I guess you can't have it all.


----------



## Zado

So, apparently, they do know how to make a solid finish


----------



## Spicypickles

I don’t like red but that is class.

what’s with the doofy cavityies though?


----------



## Seabeast2000

That is pretty hot.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spicypickles said:


> I don’t like red but that is class.
> 
> what’s with the doofy cavityies though?



Sustainiac. It uses a lot of hardware. Plus the placement of the mini toggle switches for the sustainiac. I'm assuming Schecter started using the Sustainiac auxillary boards for ease of install.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sustainiac. It uses a lot of hardware. Plus the placement of the mini toggle switches for the sustainiac. I'm assuming Schecter started using the Sustainiac auxillary boards for ease of install.



That they do and it's the only reason I'd prefer one of their sustainaic models over any other company. Schecter cavity and wire management is easily the best in the business, my C1 FRS with a fishman and the sustainiac was immaculate.


----------



## mlp187

Zado said:


> So, apparently, they do know how to make a solid finish


Holy geez I’ve been waiting for something like this for a long time.
Now where do I find this? My searches remain unfulfilled.


----------



## yan12

Call Jason at Drum City...#1 Schecter dealer in the USA. If he doesn't have it then it will be on the way. He's got lots of juice with Schecter.


----------



## Zado

mlp187 said:


> Holy geez I’ve been waiting for something like this for a long time.
> Now where do I find this? My searches remain unfulfilled.


Guitar center


----------



## mlp187

Zado said:


> Guitar center


Thanks, not sure how I missed the first 9 times looked. I see it now!


----------



## bwh0005

Looks like schecter either has a different version of the MGK sig for Guitar center or there’s a version 2 already. 
https://www.guitarcenter.com/Schecter-Guitar-Research/Machine-Gun-Kelly-PT-Electric-Guitar.gc


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

bwh0005 said:


> Looks like schecter either has a different version of the MGK sig for Guitar center or there’s a version 2 already.
> https://www.guitarcenter.com/Schecter-Guitar-Research/Machine-Gun-Kelly-PT-Electric-Guitar.gc



...It's getting hard not to grab one of these.


----------



## Zado




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I really hope they don't release that with the green. It seems way, way too jarring. Blue top + black back would be such a classy look. 

But I can see Schecter going forward with the green.


----------



## Zado

Also it has no weird inlays. They will add.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Zado




----------



## jco5055

I wish Schecter would bring back the Cygnus. I wonder if Jeff owns/partially owns the copyright? Otherwise I'm sure the Masterworks team could make it (or close enough while avoiding legal issues) but that would be a pretty penny.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

jco5055 said:


> I wish Schecter would bring back the Cygnus. I wonder if Jeff owns/partially owns the copyright? Otherwise I'm sure the Masterworks team could make it (or close enough while avoiding legal issues) but that would be a pretty penny.



Guess it wasn't a real big seller. They were supposed to introduce a line of guitars to replace the Loomis line called the Hades, but nothing ever came from it.


----------



## MrWulf

It wasnt so much of a big seller that now it is completely extinct on the used market haha. Im sure there are other reason than just being a big seller. Maybe the resurgence of star shaped guitars will make them think twice. Otherwise, i'm gonna have to buy a Ibanez Xiphos


----------



## Zado




----------



## xzacx

Love that purple. Hate that it's gonna be covered by a pickguard.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MrWulf said:


> It wasnt so much of a big seller that now it is completely extinct on the used market haha. Im sure there are other reason than just being a big seller. Maybe the resurgence of star shaped guitars will make them think twice. Otherwise, i'm gonna have to buy a Ibanez Xiphos


i found a cygnus on some random site that had been autographed by pink floyd. I can shoot you the link if you're curious


----------



## MrWulf

KnightBrolaire said:


> i found a cygnus on some random site that had been autographed by pink floyd. I can shoot you the link if you're curious



please do, lol. Unless it is in excellent condition i doubt i will be able to buy it


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MrWulf said:


> please do, lol. Unless it is in excellent condition i doubt i will be able to buy it


https://m46cloud3at.com/product/pin...rutted-custom-classic-styled-electric-guitar/


----------



## MrWulf

KnightBrolaire said:


> https://m46cloud3at.com/product/pin...rutted-custom-classic-styled-electric-guitar/



well this is interesting i thought this is the JL Cygnus haha. Must be a custom for those autographs


----------



## Jarmake

I don't get it. I'd understand a strat with Gilmour (and maybe other PF members too) signature(s), but what the hell does a schecter heavy metal model have to do with Pink Floyd?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Jarmake said:


> I don't get it. I'd understand a strat with Gilmour (and maybe other PF members too) signature(s), but what the hell does a schecter heavy metal model have to do with Pink Floyd?


people have musicians sign all kinds of guitars regardless of what they're known for playing. I'm betting someone got a cygnus for dirt cheap and just used it for that reason.


----------



## Jarmake

KnightBrolaire said:


> people have musicians sign all kinds of guitars regardless of what they're known for playing. I'm betting someone got a cygnus for dirt cheap and just used it for that reason.



Yeah, sure. But I still don't get it. I wouldn't buy a cygnus because it had pink floyd signatures on it. Especially if the names on the guitar would rise the price by a large amount.

But if it sells... 

And maybe I am just too old. *Insert old man shouting at clouds here*


----------



## Seabeast2000

Rush would have been a better band to sign the Cygnus.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MrWulf said:


> well this is interesting i thought this is the JL Cygnus haha. Must be a custom for those autographs



Nah pretty sure it's a cheap chinese fake.


----------



## Zado

Yep, a bad fake too


----------



## possumkiller

Zado said:


>


Total cringe. It literally says candy apple yet they use a plain old uncandied apple. 0/10 would not buy.


----------



## mlp187

When are we getting gloss finishes back? I love a gloss CAR. Literally the only reason I haven’t bought the new E-1 yet is because it’s satin. oh shit - just realized I totally had an SSO moment.


----------



## Zado

mlp187 said:


> When are we getting gloss finishes back? I love a gloss CAR. Literally the only reason I haven’t bought the new E-1 yet is because it’s satin. oh shit - just realized I totally had an SSO moment.


Ive bene asking for more gloss schecs all life. The just wont listen, sort of "we're gonna use flamed tops so you will think you're buying a more esclusive instrument". Nah, It just looks less metal.


----------



## asopala

Zado said:


> Ive bene asking for more gloss schecs all life. The just wont listen, sort of "we're gonna use flamed tops so you will think you're buying a more esclusive instrument". Nah, It just looks less metal.



They seem to be half and half these days. The Silver Mountain and SLS Elite are both gloss, but the SLS is only on top. I for one happen to like satin, but different strokes, I guess. I used to have an ATX that was gloss, but I sold it to get another Schecter.


----------



## Zado

asopala said:


> They seem to be half and half these days. The Silver Mountain and SLS Elite are both gloss, but the SLS is only on top. I for one happen to like satin, but different strokes, I guess. I used to have an ATX that was gloss, but I sold it to get another Schecter.


Sorry i was meaning gloss w/ solid colored finish


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

New Aaron Marshall Schecter sig in the works!!
He just received them for the show today, prototypes are sage blue/green fine grain sparkle and emerald green large grain sparkle.
Legit Gotoh 510 trems, stainless frets, Schecter USA pickups, Korean make, thin C neck shape, hipshot tuners. Allegedly looking to keep the cost low! Also, a 7 string is in the works, no specs on that one though.


----------



## aesthyrian

Gotta say, when he teased a sig model I didn't even consider Schecter as I don't remember him ever playing them. Specs look great, I'm sure it'll be a rad guitar! Monster player, glad to see him get a sig finally.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

aesthyrian said:


> Gotta say, when he teased a sig model I didn't even consider Schecter as I don't remember him ever playing them. Specs look great, I'm sure it'll be a rad guitar! Monster player, glad to see him get a sig finally.



Pretty sure he has a Nick Johnston sig and they(Nick and Aaron) both reside in Toronto so that may have had a hand in him making that change. Plus he's been using an Abasi Legion out of the same factory in live performances so he knows they hold up.


----------



## josh1

Looks great. Really like the reverse headstock.


----------



## Anquished

FromTheMausoleum said:


> New Aaron Marshall Schecter sig in the works!!
> He just received them for the show today, prototypes are sage blue/green fine grain sparkle and emerald green large grain sparkle.
> Legit Gotoh 510 trems, stainless frets, Schecter USA pickups, Korean make, thin C neck shape, hipshot tuners. Allegedly looking to keep the cost low! Also, a 7 string is in the works, no specs on that one though.
> View attachment 100346
> View attachment 100347



More Schecs like this are always welcome!


----------



## Zado

Not sure who the guy is, but the guitar looks quite good.


----------



## Ben Pinkus

Woah, I was 99% certain this would be a Mayones Aquila Sig (which I'd imagine they'd need as they don't seem to be selling in the market as much as I thought and don't have any other sig artists for them iirc?). 

But I guess with him being friends with Nick etc this makes more sense. Very interested to see how these turn out!


----------



## bigsimpin

Would be great if manufacturers built in a string dampener instead of everyone using aftermarket ones.


----------



## asopala

bigsimpin said:


> Would be great if manufacturers built in a string dampener instead of everyone using aftermarket ones.



If it's removable and easily replaceable if it gets lost, I'm with you. Cuz sometimes you want the string noise behind the nut if you're not in a metal band.

Then again, foam is cheap. Fretwraps less so, but still inexpensive.


----------



## bigsimpin

I'm thinking about something like a string tree with foam, but the reverse (pointing upwards).The foam could be replaceable.


----------



## CanserDYI

I can't think of any instance where I was like "man I should have taken off that string damper, I'm really missing those sympathetic notes ringing out" 

What genre wants that sound??


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

It won't let me edit my previous posts about Aaron's sig, but I forgot to add that they are basswood bodies, wenge necks, and ebony boards. Very interesting materials for an alleged low price.


----------



## profwoot

A few guitars have started coming with foam.






Long-term, the solution is simply to get rid of headstocks. They add high-leverage weight in the worst place, tuning instability, and string resonance. It might be a long time before we collectively get over the expectation of a headstock though, despite its failings.


----------



## jco5055

I'm surprised he left Mayones, I'm sure I'm wrong but it seems like it's been too short of a time for him to be leaving for a different company.


----------



## Zado

profwoot said:


> A few guitars have started coming with foam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long-term, the solution is simply to get rid of headstocks. They add high-leverage weight in the worst place, tuning instability, and string resonance. It might be a long time before we collectively get over the expectation of a headstock though, despite its failings.


Even high end crown corkscrews, had no idea


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

jco5055 said:


> I'm surprised he left Mayones, I'm sure I'm wrong but it seems like it's been too short of a time for him to be leaving for a different company.


Probably didn't have a deal with Mayones yet and Schecter/Nick offered him something


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

jco5055 said:


> I'm surprised he left Mayones, I'm sure I'm wrong but it seems like it's been too short of a time for him to be leaving for a different company.


This was my immediate first thought. Exact same thing. I guess Mayones (being a smaller company) just couldn't offer enough of what Aaron wanted as far as the possibility of a signature instrument, artist cash incentives, touring gear support (mainly production turnaround time), etc.

I remember Aaron's signing on as a Mayones artist being a big event, and he was so stoked about his future with the company. But it all comes down to business moves, gents.






Schecter coming in hot with more solid, one-piece wenge necks.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well shit he was signed with Mayones then.  

Schecter just has the bigger support structure most likely. Be anywhere in the world and they can still hook you up.

Plus, yknow

$$$$


----------



## Ataraxia2320

CanserDYI said:


> I can't think of any instance where I was like "man I should have taken off that string damper, I'm really missing those sympathetic notes ringing out"
> 
> What genre wants that sound??



The only time I can think is when people want to strike the strings behind the nut for the noise. Still, if you want to do that, remove the foam. 99% of people would prefer it.


----------



## Siggevaio

That Schecter looks sick!

During the last (maybe five?) years Aaron's been playing guitars (exclusively, as a signed artist) from Suhr, PRS, Aristides and Mayones so it doesn't really come as a surprise that he's moving on to another company already.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

bigsimpin said:


> Would be great if manufacturers built in a string dampener instead of everyone using aftermarket ones.



But then how could the artist get a Gruv Gear sponsorship?

There's a reason everything is branded by different companies, who could easily produce whatever odds and ends an artist wants. Money.


----------



## Zhysick

Whoa... that new sig is really really classy


----------



## Zado

Siggevaio said:


> That Schecter looks sick!
> 
> During the last (maybe five?) years Aaron's been playing guitars (exclusively, as a signed artist) from Suhr, PRS, Aristides and Mayones so it doesn't really come as a surprise that he's moving on to another company already.


Another Wes Hauch, great


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Zado said:


> Another Wes Hauch, great



Yeah, cause we sure don't need another endlessly talented and creative artist like Wes.....

Artists brand hopping is nothing new. How many brands did Misha go through before landing with Jackson? God forbid they try out a bunch of different stuff if they have the capability to do so.


----------



## Zado

TheInvisibleHand said:


> Yeah, cause we sure don't need another endlessly talented and creative artist like Wes.....
> 
> Artists brand hopping is nothing new. How many brands did Misha go through before landing with Jackson? God forbid they try out a bunch of different stuff if they have the capability to do so.


Not discussing his proficiency as player, but sure as heck I couldnt care less for signature models of artists that can't spend time with a model they designed. Nothing immoral or anything, I just dont' like it.

And no, I don't care enough for Misha to know how many brands he went thru


----------



## Jake

TheInvisibleHand said:


> Yeah, cause we sure don't need another endlessly talented and creative artist like Wes.....
> 
> Artists brand hopping is nothing new. How many brands did Misha go through before landing with Jackson? God forbid they try out a bunch of different stuff if they have the capability to do so.


Not to mention from that list I'm fairly certain he wasn't going to get a signature model from any of those brands. Maybe Mayones yes to get the Aquilla sales up, but Suhr, PRS, Aristides? Highly unlikely. I think this is a really good pickup for Schecter. I love my Johnston Sig with the wenge neck, so I'm glad those are becoming more affordable in Schecter's lineup.


----------



## ian540s

He knows what he wants and found a brand that would give it to him. 
Business minded. 

It does look like the body sculpting of a C-1 model, which I'm not a huge fan of. Looks like the guitar has belly fat. 
Looking forward to trying one out if I see one in the wild though, I dig the wenge neck although I've never personally tried one.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Zado said:


> And no, I don't care enough for Misha


No one actually cares for Misha. They just care about the gear and software that he attaches his name to because that means it’s guaranteed to get bedroom kids great tones/sounds with minimal-to-no actual knowledge or them having to put in the work of dialing in.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zado said:


> Not discussing his proficiency as player, but sure as heck I couldnt care less for signature models of artists that can't spend time with a model they designed. Nothing immoral or anything, I just dont' like it.
> 
> And no, I don't care enough for Misha to know how many brands he went thru



Man, that thing was in the "prototype" phase forever. Know what that means? Either they [Schecter] were dragging thier feet or they [Wes and Schecter] couldn't agree on specs. 

Both are good reasons to move on.


----------



## ian540s

Emperor Guillotine said:


> No one actually cares for Misha. They just care about the gear and software that he attaches his name to because that means it’s guaranteed to get bedroom kids great tones/sounds with minimal-to-no actual knowledge or them having to put in the work of dialing in.


Not sure I understand Misha hate, considering he has some of the best looking Jackson models with the most variety of specs/prices, releases great software products, and produces more music than most guitar players. 

But I bet you hate his "goofy" attitude, right?
Also hating djent isn't a good answer on a 7-string forum.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I mean if they're knocking out a prototype that quick, then that's a good sign. I don't give a shit if he's a brand-hopper as long as he stays and the specs rule.


----------



## danbox

FromTheMausoleum said:


> It won't let me edit my previous posts about Aaron's sig, but I forgot to add that they are basswood bodies, wenge necks, and ebony boards. Very interesting materials for an alleged low price.


This maybe makes some sense given that mayones has wenge necks. Maybe he wanted to get it as close to the mayones models he was using?

either way I want more wenge necks in production models just so they’re easier to try out. Don’t see mayones/abasi in any stores near me and haven’t had the luck of those Ibanez models in store either


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ian540s said:


> Not sure I understand Misha hate, considering he has some of the best looking Jackson models with the most variety of specs/prices, releases great software products, and produces more music than most guitar players.
> 
> But I bet you hate his "goofy" attitude, right?
> Also hating djent isn't a good answer on a 7-string forum.



Eh, as popular as something or someone gets there tends to be a proportionate amount of hate as well. Just how it is.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

ian540s said:


> But I bet you hate his "goofy" attitude, right?
> Also hating djent isn't a good answer on a 7-string forum.


You are aware that I was making a joke, right?



MaxOfMetal said:


> Eh, as popular as something or someone gets there tends to be a proportionate amount of hate as well. Just how it is.


^ This. Two sides of the same coin. Equal ends of the same fabric. 



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I mean if they're knocking out a prototype that quick, then that's a good sign. I don't give a shit if he's a brand-hopper as long as he stays and the specs rule.


^ Also this.


----------



## MrWulf

Emperor Guillotine said:


> No one actually cares for Misha. They just care about the gear and software that he attaches his name to because that means it’s guaranteed to get bedroom kids great tones/sounds with minimal-to-no actual knowledge or them having to put in the work of dialing in.



Lol as someone who is deep in the audio production side of things i can tell you GGD drum samplers are pretty looked down upon for being overused in a lot of production. And Misha's JST amp sims is hot fucking garbage. But GGD's IRs are top notch. GGD stuffs are decent, just really overused by ppl who thinks that its one way ticket to Nolly's sounds.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Zado said:


> Not discussing his proficiency as player, but sure as heck I couldnt care less for signature models of artists that can't spend time with a model they designed. Nothing immoral or anything, I just dont' like it.
> 
> And no, I don't care enough for Misha to know how many brands he went thru



Totally unrelated, but I see you're in Vicenza. I grew up in Cavazalle. Small world.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

MrWulf said:


> Lol as someone who is deep in the audio production side of things i can tell you GGD drum samplers are pretty looked down upon for being overused in a lot of production. And Misha's JST amp sims is hot fucking garbage.


Good.


----------



## Zado

MaxOfMetal said:


> Man, that thing was in the "prototype" phase forever. Know what that means? Either they [Schecter] were dragging thier feet or they [Wes and Schecter] couldn't agree on specs.
> 
> Both are good reasons to move on.


It's not about his unborn signature guitar, honestly it never even looked like something that suited him that much imho, I'm just not a fan of the "best piece of gear I've ever touched" attitude some players have when jumping from one endorsement to another every two steps, and that lil taste of consumerism that goes with such brand changing. I'm not saying everyone should be like George Lynch or other guys with decades of partnership with a single brand, but I can't sympathize with the new toy attitude.


----------



## Zado

TheInvisibleHand said:


> Totally unrelated, but I see you're in Vicenza. I grew up in Cavazalle. Small world.


Woohoo that's quite close to where I like, truly a small world


----------



## Tree

It would seem that there is a trend now with Schecter nabbing Mayones players and creating their own versions of what they had with the Mayo. A very small-listed, spread out trend, but a trend nonetheless I say 

If the KM MkIIIs are a gauge to go by with these, I'm quite excited to try one of Aaron's in person. For the price point the Merrow models are hard to beat feature and playability wise.


----------



## jephjacques

That Aaron Marshall sig looks like something you'd buy for $495 from Guitar Center in 1998


----------



## Zado

jephjacques said:


> That Aaron Marshall sig looks like something you'd buy for $495 from Guitar Center in 1998


No burled tumorwood, no bevel, no abalone binding/everything, no weird inlays, no evertune, my pleasure!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Tree said:


> It would seem that there is a trend now with Schecter nabbing Mayones players and creating their own versions of what they had with the Mayo.


Who are some of the other Mayo-to-Schecter converts?



jephjacques said:


> That Aaron Marshall sig looks like something you'd buy for $495 from Guitar Center in 1998


You're not wrong. 

That Aaron Marshall sig also looks like one of those Fender Japan Modern Stratocasters that go for $1,000-$1,500 new over in Japan, sans the headstock obviously.






















In the past year or two, there has been this trend with a bunch of the brands putting out these bare-bones, very simple, (I'm guessing) Suhr-inspired guitars in single-color finishes (sometimes metallic finishes) with similar specs and marketing them towards players with the term "modern" being tossed in the marketing ads. Schecter, Ibanez, Jackson, Charvel, and now even Fender have all gotten in on the trend. Fender Japan took it to the next level with these HH Modern Stratocasters, Telecasters, and Jazzmasters that are all exactly the same guitar with the same exact specs, minus a different body shape.


----------



## yan12

I think any artist Schecter can get to promote the brand is a good thing. I have slowly become a convert over the years, and I think Schecter makes the best guitars for the money. That is to say lots of variety, no fear about changing models and inventing new ones with new features, better hardware out of the gate.

I have owned MANY guitars between 2k - 3.5k. Schecter brings it in that range too. My Masterworks is so good I have sold 14 guitars in the last few months because I found what I needed in a guitar. That includes selling some killer Schecters, but hey, I would rather play them than look at them.

That said, some artists are known brand hoppers and I get it, but it does suck. Misha is a prime example, and I come from an old school viewpoint. Beware the man with one guitar.

I look at someone like Nuno, who can play circles around guys like Misha, and he uses the same old Washburn. Yeah, he promotes a few models here and there, but it doesn't really matter to him. SO I understand both paths to having what you want, but I lean towards loyalty and keeping it simple. Misha has done a lot for guitar geeks so I give him props for that. But I have my own opinions about gear for me, so guys like him don't have much influence in my world, but neither does Vai or Petrucci or any of the guys I really admire.

I am my own player.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

yan12 said:


> I have slowly become a convert over the years, and I think Schecter makes the best guitars for the money. That is to say lots of variety, no fear about changing models and inventing new ones with new features, better hardware out of the gate.


After Schecter completely reinvented their brand and model lineups in 2013 (and they seem poised to do another big change-up to their lineups in 2022), things have been on a fairly quick rise for the company. The days of the "baseball bat necks" forum jokes and cringey "try-hard" aesthetics are gone. Like you said, @yan12, they aren't afraid to try new things or change-up an old, outdated model. Schecter has made it abundantly clear that they listen to the average/modern player market; and thus, they have a wide variety of guitars available.



yan12 said:


> I understand both paths to having what you want, but I lean towards loyalty and keeping it simple. Misha has done a lot for guitar geeks so I give him props for that.


I mean, if we want to discuss modern players who are *not* Misha and who appeal to the younger generation(s) of players, then you could point to Jason Richardson who has been with Ernie Ball Music Man for forever, literally since the start of his musical career, and he absolutely has retained unquestionable loyalty to the brand thus far. His signature guitar was a long time in the works. And even though he doesn't have anything else with his name slapped on it, nor does he promote any EBMM guitars aside from his signature model, he seems to be doing alright all on his own. I can't imagine he gets much cash incentives for EBMM utilizing his name in marketing because his signature model isn't what I'd consider a "hot seller" in the marketplace, but again, he seems to be doing alright.


----------



## profwoot

Anybody want to summarize Misha's pre-Jackson sigs? He's been with Jackson for at least most of Periphery's albums. He's never felt locked into Jackson and used to occasionally use a black machine or Mayo for certain parts but I didn't know he ever had a pre-Jackson sig.


----------



## Zado

Emperor Guillotine said:


> The days of the "baseball bat necks"


I miss those days deeply honestly. Nowadays necks are far too thin.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

profwoot said:


> Anybody want to summarize Misha's pre-Jackson sigs? He's been with Jackson for at least most of Periphery's albums. He's never felt locked into Jackson and used to occasionally use a black machine or Mayo for certain parts but I didn't know he ever had a pre-Jackson sig.


I think the closest thing would have been the Mayones Djentleman, but I don't think that was exactly a sig model. Just some guitars He and Petey G designed with Mayones. He just used whatever he liked.  I think once he started getting the Dinkys he was using them more and more exclusively.

EDIT: Also @Emperor Guillotine I'd say that brand reinvention was a bit earlier. Like ~2013 when they revamped the SLS series with offset dot inlays, released the first Banshee guitar and Hellraiser Hybrid series, and the KM-7 MK1. And if you wanna go a bit earlier, I'd say 2012 when they released the first run of SLS guitars where they introduced their new neck profile.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Zado said:


> I miss those days deeply honestly. Nowadays necks are far too thin.


Honestly, best 7 string neck I've ever played. I agree they're all way too thin, there's no variance. Any thick 7 string necks still around?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> EDIT: Also @Emperor Guillotine I'd say that brand reinvention was a bit earlier. Like ~2013 when they revamped the SLS series with offset dot inlays, released the first Banshee guitar and Hellraiser Hybrid series, and the KM-7 MK1.


Was that really back in 2013 when the first Merrow signature model came out and the Hellraiser Hybrids with the longer scale lengths, better neck shapes, and carbon fiber binding? The Merrow models and the Hybrids definitely paved the way for what Schecter guitars have become now.

Holy cow, dude, time flies. I could've sworn that was 2015. But if it was 2013, then I'll revise my comment. We're on the same page about that particular year though where there was that noticeable shift in models and specs offered as Schecter reinvented their brand.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Honestly, best 7 string neck I've ever played. I agree they're all way too thin, there's no variance. Any thick 7 string necks still around?



They still make the Hellrasier series and I think one of the newer Schecter 7-strings actually have the thicc necks. Maybe the Silver Mountain?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Was that really back in 2013 when the first Merrow signature model came out and the Hellraiser Hybrids with the longer scale lengths, better neck shapes, and carbon fiber binding? The Merrow models and the Hybrids definitely paved the way for what Schecter guitars have become now.
> 
> Holy cow, dude, time flies. I could've sworn that was 2015. But if it was 2013, then I'll revise my comment. We're on the same page about that particular year though where there was that noticeable shift in models and specs offered as Schecter reinvented their brand.



If you mean the 28'' 8-strings and Wizard necks, those were introduced in like 2012. The Blackjack SLS introduced both of those. Then yeah the KM7 and Hellraiser Hybrid came out in 2013.


----------



## technomancer

Siggevaio said:


> That Schecter looks sick!
> 
> During the last (maybe five?) years Aaron's been playing guitars (exclusively, as a signed artist) from Suhr, PRS, Aristides and Mayones so it doesn't really come as a surprise that he's moving on to another company already.



Except he hasn't had an exclusive deal with any of those companies to the best of my knowledge, he's always played lots of different stuff live 

That said if that Schecter comes out as a USA that isn't stupid marked up I will require one 

(yes late post on the topic but eh)

As for Misha, you should just keep in mind that he is a businessman trying to sell you product... and he's good at it. There's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Not to mention Suhr doesn't "sign" artists.


----------



## Siggevaio

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not to mention Suhr doesn't "sign" artists.


 I meant endorsed by, but maybe they don't do that either. Maybe you guys know more about his deals with the companies than I do, but it can't be a coincidence that all his posts on IG during a certain period of time consist of a single guitar brand 90% of the time and then another brand right after that. I know he plays different guitars live but that doesn't mean he isn't endorsing one brand of guitars. Maybe I shouldn't have written "exclusively". 

I love Aaron's music and he's a nice guy, so I don't care what he plays as long as he's playing music.


----------



## MrWulf

Goddamn there's a Schecter Cygnus on sale but its a 6 string version  if it is a 7 string version i'd throw my money at it so quick


----------



## Zado

This would not be the signature guitar we deserve, but the one I need.


----------



## BigViolin

Lake placid and similar blues against wenge is trouble for me. Need more AM sig pics and hope that comes to fruition. Schecter custom is really killing it IMO.


----------



## Mboogie7

FromTheMausoleum said:


> New Aaron Marshall Schecter sig in the works!!
> He just received them for the show today, prototypes are sage blue/green fine grain sparkle and emerald green large grain sparkle.
> Legit Gotoh 510 trems, stainless frets, Schecter USA pickups, Korean make, thin C neck shape, hipshot tuners. Allegedly looking to keep the cost low! Also, a 7 string is in the works, no specs on that one though.
> View attachment 100346
> View attachment 100347



wtf, wasn’t he JUST developing something with Mayones like 6-7 months ago? 

cool shit nevertheless, but this is a curve ball haha.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mboogie7 said:


> wtf, wasn’t he JUST developing something with Mayones like 6-7 months ago?
> 
> cool shit nevertheless, but this is a curve ball haha.



it was discussed earlier in the thread that he's friends with Nick Johnson. Probably hooked him up. Same thing happened with Wes Hauch.


----------



## Mboogie7

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> it was discussed earlier in the thread that he's friends with Nick Johnson. Probably hooked him up. Same thing happened with Wes Hauch.



yeah just finished reading through the last few pages. I’m pretty happy about this’d. Schecter is super left handed friendly, so the chances of this becoming a lefty production model are good, assuming everything goes according to plan.


----------



## RiksRiks

Mboogie7 said:


> yeah just finished reading through the last few pages. I’m pretty happy about this’d. Schecter is super left handed friendly, so the chances of this becoming a lefty production model are good, assuming everything goes according to plan.



Also, adding to the discussion, although I lack the proper evidence, I remember him answering a question regarding this topic on his frequent AMAs on Instagram, where he said something along the lines that he will still use and work with Mayones, but also develop this new signature model with another brand (the now we know is Schecter). I was looking for the screenshot I took long ago but it seems I might have deleted it by accident


----------



## MaxOfMetal

It's always funny when folks look at an artist using a new brand as if they had some sort of "divorce" with what they previously used and that this isn't just a strategic business decision. 

It's 2021, artists with a following don't lock themselves into these hyper-exclusivity agreements like they did in the 90's.


----------



## jephjacques

I still hate the design but I will say that schecter USA stuff is some of the best I've ever played. Easily competitive with any of the top-tier boutique builders and usually for a fraction of the price.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Mboogie7 said:


> wtf, wasn’t he JUST developing something with Mayones like 6-7 months ago?
> 
> cool shit nevertheless, but this is a curve ball haha.


Going from Mayones to Schecter? Yes. But hopping brands again in general? No. Aaron is a known jumper in the industry. Will brands still work with him? Sure, as long as Intervals is still full steam ahead. But I've heard numerous A&R guys at guitar/amp/pedal brands (as well as other guitarists in the community) warn each other that he's a jumper when he approaches brands.

Is that a bad thing? Well, depends on how you look at it. Aaron is looking out for his own interests (whatever they maybe), of course. However, the brands want to forge a long-term business relationship. The brands want loyalty and someone who will really hawk their products. And let's be honest, no true professional wants to work with someone who comes across as entitled and presents themselves to A&R as: "I am *so-and-so*! GIVE ME THIS, THIS, AND THIS FOR FREE! Hook me up so that I can shout you guys out on Instagram! I promise that the exposure will lead to sales!"



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> it was discussed earlier in the thread that he's friends with Nick Johnson. Probably hooked him up. Same thing happened with Wes Hauch.


Makes sense, especially since Aaron and Nick both live in Toronto, which was discussed earlier in this thread.

Plus, the little prog/tech guitarist community is a super, super tiny niche. You really start to acknowledge the scope and see the overlap when you realize that these guys all know the same people (both fellow guitarists and A&R guys), they have all worked with Schecter, they have all worked with Seymour Duncan, they have all worked with Friedman, they have all worked with Strymon, etc.

I'm going off on a tangent here. Regarding Wes, it's a shame what happened with him and Schecter. I recall him saying that he was never treated as poorly as he was with Schecter, which is what led to him just up and dipping out. Of course, this is the artist's perspective vs. the company's perspective. There will always be differences in what is stated by both parties. With that said, a lot of Schecter artists have stuck with the brand for a long time, which makes me curious to know what happened, but not curious enough to actually sit and dig and ask questions. Regardless, it's cool to see Wes happy with Ibanez now as Ibanez seems to be treating him very well. And if Wes' contentment with the brand is any indicator, you guys are going to want to keep an eye on what Ibanez has coming in 2022. Keeping it all very hush-hush for now.



RiksRiks said:


> Also, adding to the discussion, although I lack the proper evidence, I remember him answering a question regarding this topic on his frequent AMAs on Instagram, where he said something along the lines that he will still use and work with Mayones, but also develop this new signature model with another brand (the now we know is Schecter). I was looking for the screenshot I took long ago but it seems I might have deleted it by accident


Interesting. With Mayones being such a small operation (and a high-dollar boutique brand), I can't imagine they would demand exclusivity of their artists, unless of course the artist has a signature model with Mayones, in which case, that's a totally different story. But it seems like the artists on the Mayones roster truly believe in the brand and only play their Mayones instruments exclusively because they are such damn good instruments in the artist's eyes. That seemed to be the way Browne was before he became the Mayones poster child.



MaxOfMetal said:


> It's always funny when folks look at an artist using a new brand as if they had some sort of "divorce" with what they previously used and that this isn't just a strategic business decision.
> 
> It's 2021, artists with a following don't lock themselves into these hyper-exclusivity agreements like they did in the 90's.


^ Nailed it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Honestly, best 7 string neck I've ever played. I agree they're all way too thin, there's no variance. Any thick 7 string necks still around?


The apocalypse e7 has a thicker neck than most of their other current 7 string offerings.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm guessing people complained about the necks being too thin? Cuz starting with the Apocalypse series, they seemed to go back to the thicker neck profile.


----------



## asopala

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm guessing people complained about the necks being too thin? Cuz starting with the Apocalypse series, they seemed to go back to the thicker neck profile.



And then there's guys like me who prefer the thin profile (almost exclusively). Honestly, I say keep making models with both.


----------



## Zado

Thick necks = nice people.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

asopala said:


> And then there's guys like me who prefer the thin profile (almost exclusively). Honestly, I say keep making models with both.



I mean they do. The Banshee and SLS series guitars have the thinner necks. I mean for awhile between 2014 - 2018(?) it looks like they were exclusively making guitars with the thinner neck profile.


----------



## MrWulf

I love the Schecter ultra thin C neck tbqh. I've played Jackson D Shape, Carvin, Ibanez Wizard etc etc and Schecter's neck never got my hand sore like some of the other neck may


----------



## asopala

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I mean they do. The Banshee and SLS series guitars have the thinner necks. I mean for awhile between 2014 - 2018(?) it looks like they were exclusively making guitars with the thinner neck profile.



And I'm glad they do. Though besides the recoloring of the SLS Elites, I wasn't a big fan of this year's offerings. Especially cause it felt like the lundgrens were what raised the price, though I'm sure there's other factors at play.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

asopala said:


> And I'm glad they do. Though besides the recoloring of the SLS Elites, I wasn't a big fan of this year's offerings. Especially cause it felt like the lundgrens were what raised the price, though I'm sure there's other factors at play.



Prices are just going up period, and it sucks. ESP just released a 7-string version of the Javier LTD sig, and it's $2000.


----------



## Zado

A Mach 6 evertune here in Europe costs about 2.1k so yeah, life sucks.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm assuming that's the Aaron Marshall 7?

@Deadpool_25 you gotta show us pics here since you're seeing Intervals.


----------



## Deadpool_25

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm assuming that's the Aaron Marshall 7?
> 
> @Deadpool_25 you gotta show us pics here since you're seeing Intervals.



Haha. I’ll take a few!


----------



## btbg

ian540s said:


> Not sure I understand Misha hate, considering he has some of the best looking Jackson models with the most variety of specs/prices, releases great software products, and produces more music than most guitar players.
> 
> But I bet you hate his "goofy" attitude, right?
> Also hating djent isn't a good answer on a 7-string forum.



What's that on your chin?

Misha's a pompous cunt.


----------



## ian540s

btbg said:


> What's that on your chin?
> 
> Misha's a pompous cunt.


Every time Misha comes up it's followed by like 4 hate comments, it's more funny than anything. 
I just find it hard to hate on someone who may be pompous but who can actually back their weight up in playing, writing, and selling everything under the sun. 
There's just easier people to hate on who release shit product and say shit things. 

All that aside, I saw Intervals and Aaron played his signatures for most of the show, excluding an Abasi 7 (I believe) he uses for Drop A songs.
It is certainly a cool guitar to have on stage, with the metallic flake paint job, but otherwise is pretty stripped down.


----------



## Zado

ian540s said:


> but otherwise is pretty stripped down.


which is a big ass plus in my book


----------



## technomancer

So according to comments Aaron made recently these are imports... sort of kills my interest as I have absolutely horrible luck with import Schecters, but still cool

INTERVALS
lots of takes here, but this is all speculation. We haven’t released any official and final details regarding any of this yet. What I can tell you, before that all goes out, is that we are starting with an import model, this is not the USA model. My goal was to spec a high quality/high performing model at a realistically attainable price point first, before going full tilt in the USA custom shop. I’ve been road testing these and they’re DIALLED. Wait for the official rollout before casting speculative judgements!

there were a list of non-negotiable specs I made sure corners weren’t cut on. Starting with the import allowed me to make sure everything we release is high quality and high performance overall!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Really glad to see these are coming along quick. Honestly hyped about these guitars. I'm not even an Intervals fan, these just remind me of the old import Sunsets just with a more stripped down look.


----------



## Zado

It's actually really really cool. It's be interesting to see some variations in the future, like different fretboard, HS config, fixed bridge, other finishes..and under the same philosophy similar specs and different shapes. hope it's a success, could be an interesting turning point for the brand.


----------



## BigViolin

So he looked at his buddy Nik and said "Ha Ha, I'm getting wenge on _my_ import, neener!"


----------



## cardinal

6 has a trem but the 7 is a lame hardtail. Boooooooooooo


----------



## KnightBrolaire

cardinal said:


> 6 has a trem but the 7 is a lame hardtail. Boooooooooooo


yeah but it's a dogshit strat type trem. I'd rather have no trem than a strat type tbh.


----------



## cardinal

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah but it's a dogshit strat type trem. I'd rather have no trem than a strat type tbh.


You mean you don't like it when all the strings return to pitch except the 3rd one?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cardinal said:


> 6 has a trem but the 7 is a lame hardtail. Boooooooooooo



Maybe it'll be like the Loomis series where theres both a Trem and non-trem version.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

Are these going to be an Indo import or Korean?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

CovertSovietBear said:


> Are these going to be an Indo import or Korean?



I think someone said Indo. Wouldn't be surprised if it's Indo if he's trying to keep the price down.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think someone said Indo. Wouldn't be surprised if it's Indo if he's trying to keep the price down.


I bet Korea. I don’t think any artist signature stuff is made in Indonesia. Plus, everything (no matter what country it is mass manufactured in) is significantly cheaper compared to the USA Custom Shop.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Emperor Guillotine said:


> I bet Korea. I don’t think any artist signature stuff is made in Indonesia. Plus, everything (no matter what country it is mass manufactured in) is significantly cheaper compared to the USA Custom Shop.



The Nick Johnson, lowest-tier Merrow, Jack Fowler, Nikki Sixx J, MGK, and Balsac import sigs are all Indo-made, just to name a few.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

technomancer said:


> So according to comments Aaron made recently these are imports... sort of kills my interest as I have absolutely horrible luck with import Schecters, but still cool
> 
> INTERVALS
> lots of takes here, but this is all speculation. We haven’t released any official and final details regarding any of this yet. What I can tell you, before that all goes out, is that we are starting with an import model, this is not the USA model. My goal was to spec a high quality/high performing model at a realistically attainable price point first, before going full tilt in the USA custom shop. I’ve been road testing these and they’re DIALLED. Wait for the official rollout before casting speculative judgements!
> 
> there were a list of non-negotiable specs I made sure corners weren’t cut on. Starting with the import allowed me to make sure everything we release is high quality and high performance overall!
> 
> View attachment 100696



Do folks still take this copy and paste horseshit as real? 

Like, insert any artist or brand that's made an import signature in the last forty years and it's the same copy. 

This is just going to be the same import Schecter just with a few quirky, yet safe specs that they've been doing since most folks on here have been alive. 

And that's not a bad thing at all. 

Y'all act like this is the first signature guitar that's ever happened. 

Not coming at you at all @technomancer, you know what I'm saying.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I just want more sparkle blue finishes and reverse headstocks.


----------



## runbirdman

I'm the weird guy that prefers vintage style trems, even on 7s. I don't know if I'll ever spring for an import when you can pick up a USA for ~1800 but it looks to have pretty interesting specs from the pictures. It could definitely fill a void next to the Merrow series for 6s and 7s with non-locking trems for those that cut their teeth playing ERGs on an EBMM JP.


----------



## technomancer

MaxOfMetal said:


> Do folks still take this copy and paste horseshit as real?
> 
> Like, insert any artist or brand that's made an import signature in the last forty years and it's the same copy.
> 
> This is just going to be the same import Schecter just with a few quirky, yet safe specs that they've been doing since most folks on here have been alive.
> 
> And that's not a bad thing at all.
> 
> Y'all act like this is the first signature guitar that's ever happened.
> 
> Not coming at you at all @technomancer, you know what I'm saying.



I agree completely, was just copying what Aaron posted  That said I like the look and if it comes out as a US custom shop I'll probably grab one (again because literally the last 4 import Schecters I got were lemons...)

PS anybody that wants a Mann 7 string trem for a build hit me up as I have one here new in box that I will never use...


----------



## Hoss632

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Prices are just going up period, and it sucks. ESP just released a 7-string version of the Javier LTD sig, and it's $2000.


2000 is steep but it also comes with a hardcase as well.


----------



## btbg

ian540s said:


> Every time Misha comes up it's followed by like 4 hate comments, it's more funny than anything.
> I just find it hard to hate on someone who may be pompous but who can actually back their weight up in playing, writing, and selling everything under the sun.
> There's just easier people to hate on who release shit product and say shit things.



Nah, you can write, play, and sell all you want - If you're a cunt you deserve to be called out on it.

Misha's a cunt, and the more you fanboys put him up on a pedestal the more he transcends into full cuntismo.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

*HEY GUYS I SURE AS FUCK WOULD LOVE TO HEAR MORE ABOUT THE INTERVALS GUITAR INSTEAD OF BITCHING ABOUT SOMEONE WHOS NEVER EVEN TOUCHED A SCHECTER IN HIS LIFE*


----------



## btbg

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> *HEY GUYS I SURE AS FUCK WOULD LOVE TO HEAR MORE ABOUT THE INTERVALS GUITAR INSTEAD OF BITCHING ABOUT SOMEONE WHOS NEVER EVEN TOUCHED A SCHECTER IN HIS LIFE*



We're past that now.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> *HEY GUYS I SURE AS FUCK WOULD LOVE TO HEAR MORE ABOUT THE INTERVALS GUITAR INSTEAD OF BITCHING ABOUT SOMEONE WHOS NEVER EVEN TOUCHED A SCHECTER IN HIS LIFE*


One time I touched a Schecter, and I said to myself “oh yeah, she a big girl neck.” But in a way that I didn’t much care for. This was an 8 string with a Floyd Rose. I think I’ve made my contribution.


----------



## xzacx

btbg said:


> Nah, you can write, play, and sell all you want - If you're a cunt you deserve to be called out on it.
> 
> Misha's a cunt, and the more you fanboys put him up on a pedestal the more he transcends into full cuntismo.



This reminds me of those TikToks that are like “show me someone that lives rent free in your head.” I usually just ignore people I think so little of rather than ranting about them in unrelated threads, but to each their own.


----------



## asopala

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> One time I touched a Schecter, and I said to myself “oh yeah, she a big girl neck.” But in a way that I didn’t much care for. This was an 8 string with a Floyd Rose. I think I’ve made my contribution.



To be honest, would be cool if they made a few more models with that. I think it's mostly the Hellraiser, no? Btw, I'm impressed they've kept that line going for as long as they have, I've been playing 13 years and I knew people who had Hellraisers THEN. Can't stand the neck on them, but they're cool instruments. Hellraiser Hybrid solved that for me, but then Merrow got Stainless Steel frets put on a reasonably-priced import model, and well here we are now with Schecter packing bang for buck and pushing competition. Though I don't know how much that's happening now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

R


asopala said:


> To be honest, would be cool if they made a few more models with that. I think it's mostly the Hellraiser, no? Btw, I'm impressed they've kept that line going for as long as they have, I've been playing 13 years and I knew people who had Hellraisers THEN. Can't stand the neck on them, but they're cool instruments. Hellraiser Hybrid solved that for me, but then Merrow got Stainless Steel frets put on a reasonably-priced import model, and well here we are now with Schecter packing bang for buck and pushing competition. Though I don't know how much that's happening now.


IIRC out of new releases, the Apocalypse, Silver Mountain, and the Omen Elite have thick necks. Everything else has the thin neck.


----------



## mlp187

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> R
> 
> IIRC out of new releases, the Apocalypse, Silver Mountain, and the Omen Elite have thick necks. Everything else has the thin neck.


The 8 string SM MS I spent some time with had a thin neck. Can’t speak about the others.


----------



## Zado

Talking silver mountain, Ive heard quite some people saying the pickups are absolute trash. Are they, or it's just players expecting super chuggaggro djenticulate tones from less than extremely hoy pickups?


----------



## Guamskyy

CovertSovietBear said:


> Are these going to be an Indo import or Korean?



was at the vip yesterday, he said it was gonna be an indo import.


----------



## yan12

Zado said:


> Talking silver mountain, Ive heard quite some people saying the pickups are absolute trash. Are they, or it's just players expecting super chuggaggro djenticulate tones from less than extremely hoy pickups?



Schecter pickups are fine. As are a ton of other manufacturers pickpus.

Don't need super-hot pickups to chug. It's a balancing act as usual....tons of preamp with med to low output for articulation, super-hot pickups need less preamp distortion. It's almost impossible for me to get a bad tone with guitar these days. SO many amp and affordable module options to make a guitar sound like you want. There are more whiners and less real players than ever before, posting clips and commenting. This is the golden age of guitars and amps, there has to be something that works. Personally, I am getting ready to unplug from a lot of places for this exact reason. I think this is the best site by mile and it's why I hang on, but I am becoming a dinosaur anyhow. I still like to plug straight into a head and call it a day.
But it is a grind for me, hearing folks move air with their mouths instead of speakers.


----------



## MrWulf

Sold off my Schecter bass. Here hoping i will be able to grab one of the few Schecter KM7 mk3 hybrid or a Mk2 black pearl in the used market before it also go up too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> Talking silver mountain, Ive heard quite some people saying the pickups are absolute trash. Are they, or it's just players expecting super chuggaggro djenticulate tones from less than extremely hoy pickups?


I've seen the same thing, and people don't want to explain why they suck.  I think people assume they're the same level as the Diamond Series pickups.


----------



## Zado

yan12 said:


> Schecter pickups are fine. As are a ton of other manufacturers pickpus.
> 
> Don't need super-hot pickups to chug. It's a balancing act as usual....tons of preamp with med to low output for articulation, super-hot pickups need less preamp distortion. It's almost impossible for me to get a bad tone with guitar these days. SO many amp and affordable module options to make a guitar sound like you want. There are more whiners and less real players than ever before, posting clips and commenting. This is the golden age of guitars and amps, there has to be something that works. Personally, I am getting ready to unplug from a lot of places for this exact reason. I think this is the best site by mile and it's why I hang on, but I am becoming a dinosaur anyhow. I still like to plug straight into a head and call it a day.
> But it is a grind for me, hearing folks move air with their mouths instead of speakers.


You are becoming a dinosaur? Hey my dream rig is a strat, a tele and a flying V thru a JMP, Tweed and a deluxe reverb 




HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've seen the same thing, and people don't want to explain why they suck.  I think people assume they're the same level as the Diamond Series pickups.


Some said they are thin sounding, but then again, a good part of nowadays guitar related gear sound quite ball-less and thin to me  I could understand if those pickups were muffled, but that's not something I've heard.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> You are becoming a dinosaur? Hey my dream rig is a strat, a tele and a flying V thru a JMP, Tweed and a deluxe reverb
> 
> 
> 
> Some said they are thin sounding, but then again, a good part of nowadays guitar related gear sound quite ball-less and thin to me  I could understand if those pickups were muffled, but that's not something I've heard.



I heard some people say they're thin, others say they're muddy and uncontrollable. But then again he compared them to his Fishman Fluence pickups, which have like... no low end.


----------



## asopala

For what it's worth, the Superchargers on my Banshee Elite 8 absolutely kill, so


----------



## MrWulf

Good news, there's a Schecter Cygnus JLX 7 in the wild.
Bad news, its 1.7k 

https://reverb.com/item/47715586-schecter-jeff-loomis-cygnus-jlx-7-nt-trans-black-burst-with-case

I'm very very tempt to get it, tbh


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I heard some people say they're thin, others say they're muddy and uncontrollable. But then again he compared them to his Fishman Fluence pickups, which have like... no low end.


No idea honestly, I've yet to see one in person here in Ita  But the design looks interesting, sort of underpowered Invader


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

asopala said:


> For what it's worth, the Superchargers on my Banshee Elite 8 absolutely kill, so


The Schecter USA pickups made in their USA Custom Shop and based on Tom Anderson’s original designs (from his time working for Schecter) are some of the best pickups on the market. I definitely would not call them “thin” or “lacking balls” or “lacking low-end”. You can tell which pickups these are because they even have the same housing and bobbins that Anderson uses. So, they look just like his own pickups. The Schecter USA pickups just get brushed under the rug because of the name stamped on the pickups. When people hear the name “Schecter”, they immediately think “guitar” and not “pickups” due to the association with the really crappy in-house pickups that Schecter made in-house (in China or Indonesia or Korea, wherever) in order to help cut costs on their Diamond Series imports in the 2000s to early 2010s. The same cheap, crappy, in-house pickups that we all probably have some measure of experience with.

But the Schecter USA Pasadena, Monstertone, Super Rock, and the Supercharger Mach pickups introduced for the short-lived Banshee Elite line are truly phenomenal pickups. (*insert every generic adjective that YouTube gear reviewers regurgitate about every single pickup that they are paid/sent to test.*) The Pasadenas are slowly becoming absolutely classic pickups for many players on the Schecter artist roster, and the original Super Rocks were used by a boatload of players (mainly Japanese guitarists) whom I’ve looked up to ever since I was a youngster just starting out on my musical journey.

I know that Schecter has bumped some tweaked version of their USA pickup designs over to the factory that handles the Schecter Japan production, but these in-house, Japanese-made pickups are different. Example: the USA Super Rock sounds quite significantly different than the Schecter Japan Super Rock II or SR-III (whatever they are calling the newest incarnation of that pickup right now). So, the Japanese-made pickups are different than the USA-made pickups.


----------



## cardinal

I have a Pasadena Plus in one of my customs, and it's very nice. Sorta JB-ish but more moderate.


----------



## runbirdman

I had a USA Sunset with Pasadena Plus/Pasadena Classic and currently own a USA PT Classic with SuperRock Vintages and, unequivocally, they are the best stock pickups I've had in guitars. The Pasadena set reminds me of the Suhr Aldrich set. The SuperRock Vintages are my favorite PAF and compare well with the Wolfetone Marshallheads.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

runbirdman said:


> I had a USA Sunset with Pasadena Plus/Pasadena Classic and currently own a USA PT Classic with SuperRock Vintages and, unequivocally, they are the best stock pickups I've had in guitars. The Pasadena set reminds me of the Suhr Aldrich set. The SuperRock Vintages are my favorite PAF and compare well with the Wolfetone Marshallheads.


So, I actually didn’t know that Schecter made a vintage output/spec version of their original Super Rock pickups until reading this. I guess I haven’t been paying attention. I’ll have to snag a set of these Super Rock Vintages to test out.


----------



## Zado

Emperor Guillotine said:


> The Pasadenas are slowly becoming absolutely classic pickups for many players on the Schecter artist roster


Problem is the Schecter artist roster hardly has any guitarists that might appeal players looking for Paf tones the Pasadena is capable of. Which is sad.



runbirdman said:


> I had a USA Sunset with Pasadena Plus/Pasadena Classic and currently own a USA PT Classic with SuperRock Vintages and, unequivocally, they are the best stock pickups I've had in guitars. The Pasadena set reminds me of the Suhr Aldrich set. The SuperRock Vintages are my favorite PAF and compare well with the Wolfetone Marshallheads.


Considering the Suhr Aldrich is possibly the only bridge pickup made by Suhr that I like, and that the Marshallhead is one of the most acclaimed Paf made today, it's quite something


----------



## Church2224

The USA Made Schecter Pickups are amazing. I have the Apocalypse set in most of my USA s and they are amazing.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

asopala said:


> For what it's worth, the Superchargers on my Banshee Elite 8 absolutely kill, so



I want those pickups so bad. Demos sounded so good but I have prototype Banshee Elite 8 with Nazgul Sentient.

Plus those big ole pole pieces look so rad.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Dineley said:


> I want those pickups so bad. Demos sounded so good but I have prototype Banshee Elite 8 with Nazgul Sentient.
> 
> Plus those big ole pole pieces look so rad.


What do we want on our pickups, lads?

BIG OL’ SLUG PIECES!

Remember when everyone wanted hex-head bolts on their pickups because of Bare Knuckle?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I wonder how the slug size effects the tone?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wonder how the slug size effects the tone?


Google it. Or ask Anderson since he has always uses oversized slug pieces. Or look into the Duncan Quarter-Pounder, which is known for its oversized pieces. I’m pretty sure there is an explanation on the Duncan website page.


----------



## cip 123

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wonder how the slug size effects the tone?


This NGD on a Falbo talks a little about it - https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-falbo-9-string-curved-fret-edition.343996/

Theres more in the build thread which you can hunt out I'm sure.


----------



## Electric Wizard

The NJ Subatomics also rule.


----------



## Zado

Electric Wizard said:


> The NJ Subatomics also rule.


Big time. And it's not easy for a brand that's not full on retro guitars and hardware to make good sounding singles, imho even Suhr struggles.


----------



## CanserDYI

Whats funny is I liked my friends Travelcaster brand strat no name single coils over a Suhr's I borrowed a while ago. Another thing that pushed me in the direction of "no pickups suck, they just suck for you" mindset.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Soomeones rocking a 7 string version of their sig


----------



## Hollowway

cip 123 said:


> This NGD on a Falbo talks a little about it - https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-falbo-9-string-curved-fret-edition.343996/
> 
> Theres more in the build thread which you can hunt out I'm sure.


And @ElysianGuitars can shed some light on them, too. I believe he has a patent on an element of wider poles.


----------



## sunnyd88

Emperor Guillotine said:


> The Schecter USA pickups made in their USA Custom Shop and based on Tom Anderson’s original designs (from his time working for Schecter) are some of the best pickups on the market. I definitely would not call them “thin” or “lacking balls” or “lacking low-end”. You can tell which pickups these are because they even have the same housing and bobbins that Anderson uses. So, they look just like his own pickups. The Schecter USA pickups just get brushed under the rug because of the name stamped on the pickups. When people hear the name “Schecter”, they immediately think “guitar” and not “pickups” due to the association with the really crappy in-house pickups that Schecter made in-house (in China or Indonesia or Korea, wherever) in order to help cut costs on their Diamond Series imports in the 2000s to early 2010s. The same cheap, crappy, in-house pickups that we all probably have some measure of experience with.
> 
> But the Schecter USA Pasadena, Monstertone, Super Rock, and the Supercharger Mach pickups introduced for the short-lived Banshee Elite line are truly phenomenal pickups. (*insert every generic adjective that YouTube gear reviewers regurgitate about every single pickup that they are paid/sent to test.*) The Pasadenas are slowly becoming absolutely classic pickups for many players on the Schecter artist roster, and the original Super Rocks were used by a boatload of players (mainly Japanese guitarists) whom I’ve looked up to ever since I was a youngster just starting out on my musical journey.
> 
> I know that Schecter has bumped some tweaked version of their USA pickup designs over to the factory that handles the Schecter Japan production, but these in-house, Japanese-made pickups are different. Example: the USA Super Rock sounds quite significantly different than the Schecter Japan Super Rock II or SR-III (whatever they are calling the newest incarnation of that pickup right now). So, the Japanese-made pickups are different than the USA-made pickups.


I recently bought myself a Schecter Japan SD and after doing some research on the pickups, the Super Rock J pickups are not Japanese made and have not been Japanese made in a very long time. They are actually Roswell Korean made pickups. When you look at the back of the pickups they have the exact same serial/model number (kh6-52-5-b4) as Roswell's Super Rock imitation model. It was a little disappointing to learn but these pickups sound freaking amazing. The USA super rocks use a ceramic magnet while the Roswells use alnico 2 and I never thought I'd like alnico 2 so much.


----------



## Zado




----------



## asopala

Zado said:


>


That looks amazing. Any idea as far as the neck shape/stainless frets/etc?

Also, considering most of my guitars have been made from WMI in Korea, anybody have any insight into how the Indonesian models are holding up? Cuz I really like the Korean Schecters and how they feel.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

asopala said:


> That looks amazing. Any idea as far as the neck shape/stainless frets/etc?
> 
> Also, considering most of my guitars have been made from WMI in Korea, anybody have any insight into how the Indonesian models are holding up? Cuz I really like the Korean Schecters and how they feel.



It's a Nick Johnson, so it's his own neck profile. Frets are Jescar nickel-silver frets. 

Also i got 3 Indo Schecters and thought 2 of them were great. 3rd one was good but a saddle on the ToM bridge is fucked.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

asopala said:


> That looks amazing. Any idea as far as the neck shape/stainless frets/etc?
> 
> Also, considering most of my guitars have been made from WMI in Korea, anybody have any insight into how the Indonesian models are holding up? Cuz I really like the Korean Schecters and how they feel.


Most of the indo stuff is pretty solid from schecter. I had a km7 mkiii standard that was well built and just needed a tweaked setup. My E1 is also indo and other than the godawful carbon fiber binding, is an awesome guitar. I've played a bunch of the more recent PTs, reapers/silver mountain stuff too, and those are all pretty damn good. Schecter have been consistently delivering better cheap production guitars than jackson or ibby the last few years ime.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah after trying out several instruments and owning some too, when it comes to buying their budget guitars, Squier and Schecter would be the 2 I'd buy blind for sure.


----------



## Zado

OHOHOH


----------



## BigViolin

Damn, everything about that guitar works for me.

Definitely some Schecter in my future, either a NJ or this.


----------



## CloudAC

Edit: Crap. I thought this was the KM thread, my bad!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So in case you don't wanna click:

Basswood body
Stainless steel frets
Reinforced Wenge neck
Spoke wheel truss rod cover
Luminlays
Gotoh 510 bridge
Hipshot tuners
Schecter USA Pasadena Plus pickups (still seems to be experimenting)
Made in Indo

7-string is 26.5'' with a hipshot.

Will be a USA model

Price and more info "coming soon"


----------



## Zado

Maybe it's time to get rid of my aversion for basswood.



Nah.


----------



## StevenC

Zado said:


> Maybe it's time to get rid of my aversion for basswood.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah.


I don't like basswood either, but it seems to work with wenge necks.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

StevenC said:


> I don't like basswood either, but it seems to work with wenge necks.


My 7620 is basswood and maple and the tone of it (even acoustically) is just alive with attack. Dents up super easily, but it sounds killer on some of Ibanez I’ve had, but this one in particular is just amazing.


----------



## nsimonsen

Wonder how long it takes for Aaron to jump ship to yet another guitar company.


----------



## Zado

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> My 7620 is basswood and maple and the tone of it (even acoustically) is just alive with attack. Dents up super easily, but it sounds killer on some of Ibanez I’ve had, but this one in particular is just amazing.


My problem with BW is the softness, which I dont like, the lack of weight that comes with it and the sound that seems plenty articulate but lacking in character at times/not enough balls. But gotta give this guitar a chance as soon as I find one to play, I mean, I can always change my mind in 2 or 3 years right?


----------



## Zado

StevenC said:


> I don't like basswood either, but it seems to work with wenge necks.


Wenge should be quite bright and snappy right? Not as much as maple but a lil more balanced I guess.


----------



## Jamestowne

Sorry to butt in here, but I would love to see Schecter release a Banshee Mach 8. The Banshee Elite 8 was so well spec'ed. It just seems logical for them to release an update to that model eventually. I bet they would sell like hot cakes too.


----------



## MrWulf

A KM8 might sell even better tbh but I think the Banshee Elite 8 was the first major 8 they released. I'd assume that 8 stringers just gravitate to Ibanez for the most part hence why they haven't a follow up to it.


----------



## cardinal

Agree that my issue with basswood is not the sound or resonance but it's durability. I mean let's be real I can't keep interest in a guitar more than 6 months so it won't be an actual issue, but hypothetically long term it can be a problem based on some old basswood guitars I've owned over the years.


----------



## Zado

Finally decent pics of the thing


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Zado said:


> My problem with BW is the softness, which I dont like, the lack of weight that comes with it and the sound that seems plenty articulate but lacking in character at times/not enough balls. But gotta give this guitar a chance as soon as I find one to play, I mean, I can always change my mind in 2 or 3 years right?


Totally! I wasn’t keen on basswood after my experience with a subpar Ibanez, but my 7620 changed my mind. It’s still softer, but not nearly as much as the cheapie I had. It just goes to show that cheaper guitars typically will use cheaper wood.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

cardinal said:


> Agree that my issue with basswood is not the sound or resonance but it's durability. I mean let's be real I can't keep interest in a guitar more than 6 months so it won't be an actual issue, but hypothetically long term it can be a problem based on some old basswood guitars I've owned over the years.


My 7620 is a 1998 model, it’s no spring chicken. But I bought it around 2000 and it’s my relic guitar. Which is pretty cool. It has tons of character and oozes mojo, plus it earned all the wear the ‘ol fashioned way. I think everyone should have a guitar like that. It feels so good because of how worn in it is. A different experience than my newer guitars for sure, just makes me play differently.



Zado said:


> Finally decent pics of the thing


It looks similar the my favorite ESP Horizon shape which for some reason ESP USA won’t use and neither does any of the LTD lines. Really cool!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> It looks similar the my favorite ESP Horizon shape which for some reason ESP USA won’t use and neither does any of the LTD lines. Really cool!!



I'm cofused, what's different about the regular horizon and the "Good" horizon you're talking about? 

Hard to say but I think this is using the Maus/KM Mk1 shape. The standard C1 shape but with deeper cutaways.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Not necessarily better, just the look I prefer. Look at how the carves differ here on this original series.




Vs what LTD does. 




Finally a recent USA model.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Not necessarily better, just the look I prefer. Look at how the carves differ here on this original series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vs what LTD does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally a recent USA model.



Okay I see what you mean. The red one has that kinda PRS-esque violin carve and the deeper cutaway on the treble side cutaway. From what I can tell yeah, they save that look for Original series and Custom Shop builds, same thing PRS does with their Core series. 

From what I can tell, the Schecter has the same thing going on as the LTD/E-II/ESP USA, but the Schecter looks more pronounced because of the lighting?


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Okay I see what you mean. The red one has that kinda PRS-esque violin carve and the deeper cutaway on the treble side cutaway. From what I can tell yeah, they save that look for Original series and Custom Shop builds, same thing PRS does with their Core series.
> 
> From what I can tell, the Schecter has the same thing going on as the LTD/E-II/ESP USA, but the Schecter looks more pronounced because of the lighting?


Yeah, it’s hard to tell. But you might be right.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Yeah, it’s hard to tell. But you might be right.



Honestly though I feel you. I'm reminded of Christian Olde Wolber's old Jackson CS Soloists. They got that sweet-ass archtop/bevel hybrid they used on a lot of the Custom Shop Soloist Archtops











And then you get the production COW7 and it's like
"i'll just sand the top a couple of times, eh here you go"


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Honestly though I feel you. I'm reminded of Christian Olde Wolber's old Jackson CS Soloists. They got that sweet-ass archtop/bevel hybrid they used on a lot of the Custom Shop Soloist Archtops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then you get the production COW7 and it's like
> "i'll just sand the top a couple of times, eh here you go"


Yes!!! In fact my GAS for the older style of Horizon stems from being a kid and seeing the video for Helmets “Meantime” and gassing for his Horizon while still in grade school. Than I noticed tons of other cool metal bands using them. ESP and Jackson were my jam.
When Jackson released those arch top Soloists I was all about those too, I’ve forgotten about them over the years. But very cool guitars, I’m glad you reminded me of them. The COW had lots of potential.


----------



## cardinal

The OG Horizon is boss. Recently it's become more generic.


----------



## Zado

Schecter does the same with the C1 shape. Pretty much all lines (Hellraiser and Custom excluded I think) have a C1-SLS shape, which looks pointer, more "metal" but less classy Imho.










Then you have the USA C1 which keeps the older shape and makes it even sexier


----------



## Zado

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Totally! I wasn’t keen on basswood after my experience with a subpar Ibanez, but my 7620 changed my mind. It’s still softer, but not nearly as much as the cheapie I had. It just goes to show that cheaper guitars typically will use cheaper wood.


I guess if it's used on TA and Suhr guitars it can't be thatsoft/fragile afterall, you can't afford to sell a 4k guitar with the bridge posts sinking into the body wood after few years of use.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Cheap wood in general will do that. I've seen a couple of non-basswood guitars that had ovaled Floyd Rose studs. Hell I owned two of them.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> It looks similar the my favorite ESP Horizon shape which for some reason ESP USA won’t use and neither does any of the LTD lines. Really cool!!



Was exactly what I was thinking. Change the headstock and I would think it was a Horizon.


----------



## Hollowway

MrWulf said:


> A KM8 might sell even better tbh but I think the Banshee Elite 8 was the first major 8 they released. I'd assume that 8 stringers just gravitate to Ibanez for the most part hence why they haven't a follow up to it.



nf;dc

That’s my new internet slang for “no Floyd; don’t care”  I just want them to release an updated 8 with Floyd!


----------



## Hoss632

Zado said:


> Finally decent pics of the thing


Essentially a Banshee mach/c1 shape with a vintage style trem. Curious what schecter pick ups he decided to go with.


----------



## Zado

Hoss632 said:


> Essentially a Banshee mach/c1 shape with a vintage style trem. Curious what schecter pick ups he decided to go with.


Pasadena set iirc


----------



## Hoss632

Zado said:


> Pasadena set iirc


Nice. Probably my favorite set that Schecter makes.


----------



## Zado

Hoss632 said:


> Nice. Probably my favorite set that Schecter makes.


DUnno, the PasaPlus sounds too hot at times to me


----------



## Hoss632

Zado said:


> DUnno, the PasaPlus sounds too hot at times to me


Only guitar I have has actives in it, so passives are usuallly mellower for me when I get to try guitars with them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hoss632 said:


> Essentially a Banshee mach/c1 shape with a vintage style trem. Curious what schecter pick ups he decided to go with.



Recent video he said Pasadena Plus set. But I think he's still experimenting. 

Also it's less of a Banshee shape and more like the revised C-1 shape that was introduced with the Maus sig that was also used with the first Keith Merrow sig. 











Closer to something like a Soloist or ESP Horizon than an RG like the Banshee.


----------



## Hoss632

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Recent video he said Pasadena Plus set. But I think he's still experimenting.
> 
> Also it's less of a Banshee shape and more like the revised C-1 shape that was introduced with the Maus sig that was also used with the first Keith Merrow sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer to something like a Soloist or ESP Horizon than an RG like the Banshee.


Now that you've shown these I completely agree


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Recent video he said Pasadena Plus set. But I think he's still experimenting.
> 
> Also it's less of a Banshee shape and more like the revised C-1 shape that was introduced with the Maus sig that was also used with the first Keith Merrow sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer to something like a Soloist or ESP Horizon than an RG like the Banshee.



damn that kinda gets rid of everything I like about the C1 and makes it more generic

is it just me or do other people like the huge carved top, short horns and thick af body on the C shape


----------



## asopala

Bo


TheBolivianSniper said:


> damn that kinda gets rid of everything I like about the C1 and makes it more generic
> 
> is it just me or do other people like the huge carved top, short horns and thick af body on the C shape



I have a few, and the body is carved out in the back quite a bit. It's actually thin enough that when I got my Banshee Elite 8 evertuned, they had to add a riser backplate. Honestly with the horns, the difference is they carved out the lower horn for better fret access. I play a Hellraiser after using my own guitars, and I can't get to the 24th fret like I do on mine. And I will say, the carved top is nice, but I'm also a sucker for a flat top with a forearm cut, which is on the Banshee Elite. Also makes it easier to mod with a flat top.

Separate note, anyone know what the neck profile is gonna be on the new one? That's the ONE thing that's keeping me from throwing cash at my computer and telling it to hurry up.


----------



## CanserDYI

TheBolivianSniper said:


> damn that kinda gets rid of everything I like about the C1 and makes it more generic
> 
> is it just me or do other people like the huge carved top, short horns and thick af body on the C shape


Oh its an awesome shape, its like the best of both worlds with all the comfort of a strat but that big thick boy belly like an LP. I just wish they had forearm bevels because I find the edges on those bellied S's that Schecter/LTD does very sharp and harsh on my arm.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So uhhh Rob Scallon's back with Schecter it seems

Looks like he has a brand new toy


----------



## Zado

More 8 strings? Me no cares


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> More 8 strings? Me no cares



Shocking: Guy who only talks about bougie strat clones hates 8-strings. 

About time they released more 8-strings though. I think they only released like... fucking 2 of them since 2017? Compared to HOW MANY 6 and 7 strings? 

EDIT: SPEAKING OF THAT

I just found this prototype that never released. 26.5 - 28.5'' fan. I'd really love to try it.

https://reverb.com/item/14561975-sc...tric-guitar-trans-sky-blue-flametop-w-gig-bag


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So uhhh Rob Scallon's back with Schecter it seems
> 
> Looks like he has a brand new toy




FWIW there's an anchor logo on the pickups, so I don't think this is some random 8-string.
Seems to have a pretty cool take on a neck-thru finish. The wings are painted but the middle section isn't. Offset dots ONLY above the 12th fret. Fanned frets.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> FWIW there's an anchor logo on the pickups, so I don't think this is some random 8-string.
> Seems to have a pretty cool take on a neck-thru finish. The wings are painted but the middle section isn't. Offset dots ONLY above the 12th fret. Fanned frets.


So it's just like his chapmans?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

RobDobble6S7 said:


> So it's just like his chapmans?



The Chapman had clear-coat wings and a straight 25.5'' scale iirc.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Chapman had clear-coat wings and a straight 25.5'' scale iirc.


There was....another.




Also damn these are kinda ugly as hell


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

RobDobble6S7 said:


> There was....another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also damn these are kinda ugly as hell


The fuck? Never seen that one.


----------



## MrWulf

Considering the shambolic state Chapman is in its natural that he gravitated back toward Schecter. If only he specs his 8 a little bit more differently that'd be great


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Shocking: Guy who only talks about bougie strat clones hates 8-strings.


 there's plenty of metal guitars I dig and wanna buy, but yeah, no 7s or 8s, I believe there's not even a single band with an Erg player I'm listening to ( or have in the last 5 years or so)


----------



## Axiom451

Schecter really really stepped up their game.

GASing HARD for a hipshot Mach 7 with those Ludngren M7s.
Hopefully theyll release an 8 string version with M8s but until then ill swap out the stocks in my Banshee Elite 8 to M8s.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MrWulf said:


> Considering the shambolic state Chapman is in its natural that he gravitated back toward Schecter. If only he specs his 8 a little bit more differently that'd be great



It has a fanned fret it looks like so that's already a decent change. I'm guessing that everything else will be very similar to the Chapman, though. Might even have an ebony board, but the video quality is a bit too crispy to tell.

Curious about the pickups though. Rob never seemed like a huge pickup freak, just using whatever was installed on the guitars. I'm guessing it's the same thing as before; the brand's stock pickups just with a fancy anchor logo.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So I'm about to nerd out for a second over the Aaron Marshall sig again. 

I actually don't think the shape is based on the old C-1 or the pointier KM7/Hellrasier Hybrid shape. 

It seems to be a middle ground that was introduced with the C-1 Exotic. 







Idk, I JUST noticed the C-1 Exotic had a slightly different shape compared to most other Schecter C-1s. Seems like the took the deep horns of the KM7 C-1 shape and made the horns rounder? So it looks closer to the standard Soloist/ESP Horizon doublecut.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## TheBolivianSniper

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



WHOMSTVE HATH COMMISSIONED THIS


WAIT IS THAT THE REVIVAL OF THE OLD E1 FRS SIG


----------



## Seabeast2000

TheBolivianSniper said:


> WHOMSTVE HATH COMMISSIONED THIS
> 
> 
> WAIT IS THAT THE REVIVAL OF THE OLD E1 FRS SIG



I don't know but it looks delicious.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TheBolivianSniper said:


> WHOMSTVE HATH COMMISSIONED THIS
> 
> 
> WAIT IS THAT THE REVIVAL OF THE OLD E1 FRS SIG





Seabeast2000 said:


> I don't know but it looks delicious.





That motherfucker stole my idea of using a Banshee Mach 6-in-line headstock on the E-1.


----------



## Electric Wizard

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That motherfucker stole my idea of using a Banshee Mach 6-in-line headstock on the E-1.



Ooh, that's a big improvement IMO


----------



## Zado

Take away that pickguard, the sustainiac, the inlay and we can talk


----------



## MrWulf

Eh the inlay is just a gothic cross in the style of older Schecter. Its pretty non offensive as far as inlays goes


----------



## Zado

MrWulf said:


> Eh the inlay is just a gothic cross in the style of older Schecter. Its pretty non offensive as far as inlays goes


yeah, we didn't miss it the slightest.


----------



## NoodleFace

Ordered a C-7 SLS Elite.. mayhaps it was at 2am on new year's eve. Originally I ordered a Solar but they kept giving me the run around with shipping it out. Technically the stats on this are much better anyways. I miss my KM7, which is one of the better playing and sounding guitars I've ever owned, so if this is anything close that I'll be happy. Hopefully this will show up this week, went with black fade.


----------



## Zado

Finally the first nonsense schecter of the new year. You remember the blue PT this guy had in some pics we all hoped to see available soon?

Well fuck us! Ready for this


















I can only dream how much effort he put into making this


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

...I actually like that more.  Couldn't fucking stand how goofy that green back was on the PT. Looked like a fucking toy. 

Also that's not a standard Floyd. That's an FU2 Bridge.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...I actually like that more.  Couldn't fucking stand how goofy that green back was on the PT.


Imho it's a wasted design chance. It like 

" hey, what about designing your signature guitar for our brand?"

"Sure, I want an hellraiser with spertzel locking tuners"

"Deal"


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> Imho it's a wasted design chance. It like
> 
> " hey, what about designing your signature guitar for our brand?"
> 
> "Sure, I want an hellraiser with spertzel locking tuners"
> 
> "Deal"



I'm sorry it's not another hot-rodded Strat.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm sorry it's not another hot-rodded Strat.


I am as well  no, seriously, a Pt would have been great, a V1 spectacular, an E-1 badass, but hell not a regular production model just uglier


----------



## NoodleFace

The guitar looks alright but that inlay..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

NoodleFace said:


> The guitar looks alright but that inlay..



I could do without the inlay yeah.  But I've seen so many horrid inlays that I've become numb to them.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I'll stick with the Jack Pitts E1 out of the two.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Seabeast2000 said:


> I'll stick with the Jack Pitts E1 out of the two.



I mean, true. That's a hell of a fiddle.


----------



## Zado

Seabeast2000 said:


> I'll stick with the Jack Pitts E1 out of the two.


Didn't even need to say it


----------



## dirtool

........I like the head stock


----------



## Hollowway

dirtool said:


> ........I like the head stock


Really? I was just about to ask wtf was up with the headstock.  I feel like it was sooo close to a straight string pull, but then they were like, “yeah, but let’s tip it over to the side, so it do like this” like in the Anjela Johnson bit.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Zado

Me likes.


----------



## CanserDYI

Just played one of their apocalypse Solo's with the antique looking ash backs and it was actually super super cool guitar. Always thought they were cheesy but in person they're super premium feeling.


----------



## sleewell

Have one of the new lambo green km7s incoming. Should be a sweet pair with my blue one.


----------



## Seabeast2000

sleewell said:


> Have one of the new lambo green km7s incoming. Should be a sweet pair with my blue one.



I have this pair.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

I'm bummed seems they discontinued the apocalypse e-1 in the worn finish. 

Also need to let these roman numeral inlays die. I swear Schecter design peaked with the SLS elites. Although the new blackout stuff looks fairly non offensive. Either way I love most of what they are putting out just some guitars would be perfect minus the numeral inlays.


----------



## nickgray

Dineley said:


> Also need to let these roman numeral inlays die



Tacky inlays in general. Schecter just refuses to let them go. They can't even do the basic dot inlays, have to get fancy with those too


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm guessing the tacky inlays sold better, which is why they went back to using them.


----------



## Zado

More likely Mike Ciravolo liking that kind of stuff. He's into dark wave/goth music/hardcore punk, so roman numbers, weird skulls, crosses, bats, crows, bat shaped skulls of crows which fly upon roman shaped crosses are definitely something he may dig.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> More likely Mike Ciravolo liking that kind of stuff. He's into dark wave/goth music/hardcore punk, so roman numbers, weird skulls, crosses, bats, crows, bat shaped skulls of crows which fly upon roman shaped crosses are definitely something he may dig.



Yeah I'm familiar with his taste. Just probably explains from a business point why they were doing more tasteful guitars for a couple of year then went back to doing that stuff.


----------



## Seabeast2000

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah I'm familiar with his taste. Just probably explains from a business point why they were doing more tasteful guitars for a couple of year then went back to doing that stuff.



You can take the guy out of Hot Topic but you can't take the Hot Topic out of the guy.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah I'm familiar with his taste. Just probably explains from a business point why they were doing more tasteful guitars for a couple of year then went back to doing that stuff.



Just saw the evil twin Hellraiser. The numerals work on that body. So maybe they are onto something. I just find they usually put them on something that doesn't have that kind of vibe.


----------



## manu80

Thought that Nick Catanese was back for a moment....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

manu80 said:


> Thought that Nick Catanese was back for a moment....



Dude can stay the fuck away forever 

Sucks because I liked his sig models...


----------



## ImNotAhab

I googled what happened to Nick Catanese and immediately regretted it.


----------



## Hollowway

Zado said:


> bat shaped skulls of crows which fly upon roman shaped crosses are definitely something he may dig.


----------



## manu80

For sure he can stay put forever. It’s just the « evil twin »thing that stroke me…


----------



## Zado

manu80 said:


> For sure he can stay put forever. It’s just the « evil twin »thing that stroke me…


You mean the name or the numbers?


----------



## manu80

the name, like the logo he had on his washburn.


----------



## Zado

manu80 said:


> the name, like the logo he had on his washburn.


Oh, I don't mind the name, au contraire, i find rather cool naming guitar models after horror b-movies and stuff like that instead of a couple of letters and numbers randomly typed on a calculator


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Looks like Schecters are getting a price bump, alongside Fender's brands and ESP's MiJ stuff. Wouldn't be surprised if other brands have the same fate.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

https://www.schecterguitars.com/gui...1JhTLWPrMbFK98Swe2Kc10xf1mlO3tEEay3caSVrx2yx0







*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## Mathemagician

That’s so fucking ugly it comes back around to being cool again.


----------



## cardinal

Schecter on trend I see
https://graziamagazine.com/articles/how-bottega-green-became-the-polarising-shade-of-2020/


----------



## Seabeast2000

FUCKIN A I WANT ONE


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cardinal said:


> Schecter on trend I see
> https://graziamagazine.com/articles/how-bottega-green-became-the-polarising-shade-of-2020/


Type O Negative saw the trend coming for awhile now then



But yeah Kenny retired the green C-1 back when Peter died and began using Solo-6 guitars (even though they started selling the C-1 EX variant of his sig after retiring it  ) so I'm not surprised to see he did a Solo variant.


----------



## Zado

I don't particularly dig it, but it's a cool piece of gear. Also, not figured is always welcome


----------



## Jarmake

I am such a sucker for anything Type O... I'd love to own both Kenny sigs. And I've been toying with an idea of building a Steele tribute bass for fun.


----------



## Ivars V

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> https://www.schecterguitars.com/gui...1JhTLWPrMbFK98Swe2Kc10xf1mlO3tEEay3caSVrx2yx0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*


Hoooooney! ... guess there go my savings...


----------



## Seabeast2000

Jarmake said:


> I am such a sucker for anything Type O... I'd love to own both Kenny sigs. And I've been toying with an idea of building a Steele tribute bass for fun.



I'm truly suprised to see a second sig. It took forever to get the first IIRC.


----------



## CanserDYI

Man I want to like the solo so much, but I really hate the headstock. It throws the whole guitar off if you ask me. It IS funny that its a reverse gibson headstock though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

CanserDYI said:


> Man I want to like the solo so much, but I really hate the headstock. It throws the whole guitar off if you ask me. It IS funny that its a reverse gibson headstock though.


I've seen worse, but yeah the standard 3x3 headstock looks cooler.







Seabeast2000 said:


> I'm truly suprised to see a second sig. It took forever to get the first IIRC.



Yeah me too tbh. Like, i knew he moved onto Solo-6 guitars, but IIRC his solos weren't any kind of custom or modded. His main Solo-6 is an off-the-shelf model.








Not gonna complain though. This looks hot.


----------



## CanserDYI

It just reminds me of like a jester hat for some reason.


----------



## zw470

Seabeast2000 said:


> I'm truly suprised to see a second sig. It took forever to get the first IIRC.



Yeah, seems three years, though maybe four.


----------



## Zado

I've seen worse, or better said, just as unexciting. These just look cooler cause they don't have binding and frills that scream "cheapo import"


----------



## Zhysick

So a Typo O sig without the fugly inlay and nobody said it before me? What's wrong, ssorg? Aaaaaaaaaaaaaalright...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

...Idunno about the PRS Santana headstock fam. 



Zhysick said:


> So a Typo O sig without the fugly inlay and nobody said it before me? What's wrong, ssorg? Aaaaaaaaaaaaaalright...



The Kenny sig always had green block inlays.


----------



## Zhysick

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...Idunno about the PRS Santana headstock fam.
> 
> 
> 
> The Kenny sig always had green block inlays.



Wait, what? Didn't it have a 0 negative in green on the 12th fret? So... The one I saw in a shop years ago was... Fake? Custom? Whaaaaaat?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zhysick said:


> Wait, what? Didn't it have a 0 negative in green on the 12th fret? So... The one I saw in a shop years ago was... Fake? Custom? Whaaaaaat?



I know which one you're talking about. It was a custom made for Axe Palace. 

This is the production model.


----------



## Zhysick

Oooooo fuck... You're not going to bed without learning something new!

Thanks for that!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Don't get your hopes up, looking like some revamped Omen Extremes.




The natural one looks slick I will admit, but yeah if you saw the teaser, it's nothing major.


----------



## Zado

Looks cool, not sure the Omen series needed any restyle or addition tho. 500usd, is it pricey for a Omen in the Us?


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



So do we think guitar manufacturers just throw darts at cardboard cutouts of guitars to decide where the various knobs and switches go?


----------



## Chanson

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> So do we think guitar manufacturers just throw darts at cardboard cutouts of guitars to decide where the various knobs and switches go?



It's a signature series, so that must be how he wanted it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> So do we think guitar manufacturers just throw darts at cardboard cutouts of guitars to decide where the various knobs and switches go?



Well it's a sig model so blame Kenny.  This is based on the heavily modded Blackjack EX he used during the last Type O Negative tour.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

NGL they look pretty fucking great.


----------



## Zado

It not what we needed, but it's cool anyway.
And considering the price hike guitars are having nowadays, we can consider em high end 

Btw is the burst one black solid to quilted red?


----------



## nickgray

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> NGL they look pretty fucking great.



The natural one is really tasty. Assuming that's the actual quality of the veneers and not a fancied up model for the photoshoot. Would look twice as awesome with gold pickup covers.


----------



## AMOS

The knob configuration on the Omen Extreme looks very close to a Strat, maybe a hair further away from the bridge pickup


----------



## zw470

Not exactly my cup of tea but still nice to see sane inlays for a change.


----------



## Isolationist

I can’t help but think of the Fender Custom Shop logo when I see the inlays on the Omen Extremes.


----------



## Zado

Glad they went with the old C-1 shape.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Zado said:


>


I love how this looks, very classy, but I'm always a bit afraid of low budget figured top guitars. They don't get the same selection that this showcase piece got, so most people are gonna end up with a subpar piece of veneer on the top. I'd like to see it in person before buying.


----------



## Zado

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> I love how this looks, very classy, but I'm always a bit afraid of low budget figured top guitars. They don't get the same selection that this showcase piece got, so most people are gonna end up with a subpar piece of veneer on the top. I'd like to see it in person before buying.


Ive seen plenty of quite disappointing pieces of maple top even on 3k Prs and Japanese ESPs, so in a 500 USD guitar it shouldn't matter that much.
With that said, I'd honestly love to see a wider use of solid colors instead of figured veneers on schecter imports, for some reason the CEO thinks a colorful veneers screams "high end" and to some extend it does, it just does not scream ""heavy rock music". How cool would a crackled Omen would be? Or a sparkle hellraiser? Or a - and I'm being heretic right now - gloss white something? Imho the coolest guitars til now are the vintage white EC and the sparkle gold M1000, and by quite a lot


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> I love how this looks, very classy, but I'm always a bit afraid of low budget figured top guitars. They don't get the same selection that this showcase piece got, so most people are gonna end up with a subpar piece of veneer on the top. I'd like to see it in person before buying.



The veneers will be fairly consistent, that's the point of veneers, but they'll all look cheap, shallow, and washed out in person vs. the touched up stock photo.


----------



## marke

Looks good as usual with Schecter, but that volume pot next to the bpup is not great. I think the entire pot could be just removed and the guitar would be better; 1 vol, 1 tone.


----------



## Zhysick

marke said:


> Looks good as usual with Schecter, but that volume pot next to the bpup is not great. I think the entire pot could be just removed and the guitar would be better; 1 vol, 1 tone.



Yes.

Let's be friends!!

I've been saying this for years... Stupid control layout...


----------



## nickgray

marke said:


> but that volume pot next to the bpup is not great



It's a TOM bridge though and the pot routes look slightly recessed, plus the body is a bit carved.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

...The natural one keeps looking more and more tempting.


----------



## Zado

It's the gold hardware you hate so much, damn you!


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

I like the natural one a lot. I also like the inlays, same ones from the C-1+ from back in the day. I know it isn't any indication but this one is screaming early 2000 vibes for me, nostalgia setting in heavy. Schecter's value to price ratio is extreme (see what I did there?) so I have no doubt this one will be great at whatever price point it comes out at (I would guess sub-$600) 

EDIT: Saw the price, $499 direct on the schecter website. I bet it slaps for that price point.


----------



## Zado

May i say sometimes I'm sobbing after the decision from Schecter not to show the whole new lineup in a single day? A new model every now and then... It really is gas killing


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I mean it does suck if you're actively looking for a new guitar, but I think from a business standpoint the staggered release is better. You don't have customers or dealers coming at you wondering where the hell the guitars you revealed are at, even though e_*veryone SHOULD know there's a massive fucking backlog of EVERYTHING. *_


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> e_*veryone SHOULD know there's a massive fucking backlog of EVERYTHING. *_



The steady stream of threads asking why everything is so expensive/not available every day seems to point otherwise.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MaxOfMetal said:


> The steady stream of threads asking why everything is so expensive/not available every day seems to point otherwise.


Emphasis on the SHOULD. Doesn't mean they DO.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I mean it does suck if you're actively looking for a new guitar, but I think from a business standpoint the staggered release is better. You don't have customers or dealers coming at you wondering where the hell the guitars you revealed are at, even though e_*veryone SHOULD know there's a massive fucking backlog of EVERYTHING. *_


Yep from a commercial standpoint I can see that, but from buyer perspective the wow factor really comes lacking


----------



## Seabeast2000

Zado said:


> Yep from a commercial standpoint I can see that, but from buyer perspective the wow factor really comes lacking



I don't know, I personally like the staggered release. Unless its ESP, who dump a relatively large 90s style catalog properly in a few bursts. Do any other industries stick to the model year line-up format besides automobiles?


----------



## I play music

Zado said:


> Yep from a commercial standpoint I can see that, but from buyer perspective the wow factor really comes lacking


I think from marketing standpoint LTD does it best, enough to be "news" in guitarist circles but not the full load at once, so they are news 3 times


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I play music said:


> I think from marketing standpoint LTD does it best, enough to be "news" in guitarist circles but not the full load at once, so they are news 3 times



Yeah but then you have to hope to God your massive load of guitars you showed off don't get delayed due to another Covid spike. 

Also said this in 2 other threads, but also bring it up here. The Fishman KM series looks like it was officially discontinued. Keith was taken off the artist roster and the KM pickup page is 404'd. Looks like he's using Lundgren ATM and given Schecter's connection with them ATM, I'm curious to see if they'll start putting those on the KMs if he sticks with them.


----------



## Zhysick

Fishman Fluence novelty is gone... power to us, The Resistance


----------



## olejason

Bring back EMGs


----------



## Seabeast2000

Zhysick said:


> Fishman Fluence novelty is gone... power to us, The Resistance



[phone rings from unknown number], "hello?" [background sound of an overseas call center] "hello, my name is James and I have a wonderful Fishman Pickup endorsement deal for you. Are you interested in having your own signature line of pickups?"


----------



## I play music

olejason said:


> Bring back EMGs


they need less battery


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

olejason said:


> Bring back EMGs


Make EMG’s great again.


----------



## ArtDecade

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Make EMG’s great again.



... but not if it means an insurrection in the halls of government.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

ArtDecade said:


> ... but not if it means an insurrection in the halls of government.


By ANY means necessary, those pitchforks and nooses were just a visual aid to illustrate the injustice of a false election. The media has tried to make those patriots out to be dangerous. All we want r moar EMG’s and less Fishmins!


----------



## Vegetta

I still want diamond series Nick Johnston PT.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Teaser for Rob Scallon's upcoming 2-string guitar.

But yeah, looks like he's bringing back the Stargazer headstock.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Stargazer/00 body too perhaps?


----------



## Zado

Good, now we need another couple if decades for the whole guitar maybe? Seriously, the guitar won't even be something I care about, but I'm tired of leaks.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Electric Wizard said:


> Stargazer/00 body too perhaps?



It's looking to be a standard superstrat body.


----------



## Electric Wizard

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's looking to be a standard superstrat body.


Ah, weird combo then IMO


----------



## StevenC

Has anyone got any thoughts on the Atombucker they're using in the HSS USA NJs? Mainly voicing and how hot it is, as I assume it already mixes well with the single coils. 

I really liked the Atomics in the USA SSS I played and whatever was in the import SSS because they seemed versatile enough for classic to modern sounds, but I'm usually a bit pickier about underpowered humbuckers.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Electric Wizard said:


> Ah, weird combo then IMO








They slimmed it down a lot so it looks better.

But yeah looks like it'll have a standard C-8 body.


----------



## MrWulf

This is incredibly petty for me but for all the things that Schecter has done well, having a headstock with straight string pulls isn't one of them. Only recently with the Mach headstock that they managed to get it.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

Fun Fact: Rob Scallon is a legit aggressive rollerblader. This video is obviously pretty old but he'll pop up from time to time on his skates and he's still got it:


----------



## Zado

He's good, he just lacks in guitar look department


----------



## Albake21

I think I'm late to the party. Didn't Rob just rerelease his signature guitars with Chapman? Don't get me wrong though, I'm really excited for Rob to be getting away from that terrible brand and getting his own sig with Schecter. It's well deserved.


----------



## Lada The Great

Albake21 said:


> I think I'm late to the party. Didn't Rob just rerelease his signature guitars with Chapman? Don't get me wrong though, I'm really excited for Rob to be getting away from that terrible brand and getting his own sig with Schecter. It's well deserved.



Whats wrong with Chapman? Never been really interested in them, kinda mundane looking guitars and silly signature models for random dudes working at guitar stores but is there something particularly terrible about them?


----------



## Albake21

Lada The Great said:


> kinda mundane looking guitars and silly signature models for random dudes working at guitar stores


Also add in the fact that the company was always terribly ran, and yeah that sums it up. Plus I've never played a Chapman I liked, but that's a personal preference.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Unrelated but rather funny note: The only chapman signature guitars (now, updated with Scallon leaving) is 4 sigs from the same dude


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Albake21 said:


> I think I'm late to the party. Didn't Rob just rerelease his signature guitars with Chapman? Don't get me wrong though, I'm really excited for Rob to be getting away from that terrible brand and getting his own sig with Schecter. It's well deserved.



He addressed it in this video. Said the black guitar was his last guitar and that he was done. 






RobDobble6S7 said:


> Unrelated but rather funny note: The only chapman signature guitars (now, updated with Scallon leaving) is 4 sigs from the same dude


 Dang, they don't even have the Lee Anderton sig anymore. I actually liked that one.


----------



## Albake21

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He addressed it in this video. Said the black guitar was his last guitar and that he was done.



Oh wow, I remember that video. Didn't even realize he was being serious


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Albake21 said:


> Oh wow, I remember that video. Didn't even realize he was being serious


Well he was being half-serious at least.  After that video he started using Schecters.


----------



## Zado

The figured top thing is far from being over. Nicey anyway


----------



## Zado

Oh and expect em to be pricey, very. 

https://www.peachguitars.com/schecter-solo-ii-supreme-coffee-ember-burst.htm?opt=30049


----------



## Zhysick

Lundgren Black Heaven, Thick C neck... modern-vintage les paul?
Well, if the figured tops are flame or quilt in normal tasty colors like theese ones all is good... my problem is with puke tops.

The black fishman equiped SoloII is weird... the binding or something in the neck joint... just looks bad. But the others are classy... likey!!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

oooh lundgren black heavens, good choice. I like those wayyyyyyyy more than the mseries.
I need to reinstall mine into my explorer.


----------



## Seabeast2000

The Solo template has been dusted off.


----------



## Albake21

It's interesting to see a shift within the guitar community, more companies are now going back to more traditional looks and hardware. It's a welcomed change though, you can only see so many hipshot bridges before it gets to be too much.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm guessing this is the high-end "vintage" guitar while the Blackjack series is the more sleek-modern one.


----------



## JimF

Albake21 said:


> It's interesting to see a shift within the guitar community, more companies are now going back to more traditional looks and hardware. It's a welcomed change though, you can only see so many hipshot bridges before it gets to be too much.



I just like seeing the ebb and flow of the industry. I'm probably one of the few that doesn't like the feel of a TOM. Always found the edge of the saddle digs into my hand. In the past I've filed the corner off, but then ended up selling the guitars. I'd like to try a recessed TOM like the ESP Josh Middleton sig.
I've noticed Floyds coming back in again, TOMs could be the thing for 2023!


----------



## Zado

Zhysick said:


> Lundgren Black Heaven, Thick C neck... modern-vintage les paul?


I believe it's a typo, i haven't seen a Thick C neck on a schecter in years.. I wish it was real, but I fear in the usual Thin C


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

JimF said:


> I just like seeing the ebb and flow of the industry. I'm probably one of the few that doesn't like the feel of a TOM. Always found the edge of the saddle digs into my hand. In the past I've filed the corner off, but then ended up selling the guitars. I'd like to try a recessed TOM like the ESP Josh Middleton sig.
> I've noticed Floyds coming back in again, TOMs could be the thing for 2023!



when do we get the Kahler revival, those fuckers are so comfy


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JimF said:


> I just like seeing the ebb and flow of the industry. I'm probably one of the few that doesn't like the feel of a TOM. Always found the edge of the saddle digs into my hand. In the past I've filed the corner off, but then ended up selling the guitars. I'd like to try a recessed TOM like the ESP Josh Middleton sig.
> I've noticed Floyds coming back in again, TOMs could be the thing for 2023!


ToMs are already coming back. Look at the Manson Nolly guitar.


TheBolivianSniper said:


> when do we get the Kahler revival, those fuckers are so comfy



Dean's trying their hardest.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dean's trying their hardest.



I haven't seen a single one of those sell yet and they've been out for a year, honestly I think half of it is because it's Dean. The Agiles sell.


----------



## shpence

JimF said:


> I just like seeing the ebb and flow of the industry. I'm probably one of the few that doesn't like the feel of a TOM. Always found the edge of the saddle digs into my hand. In the past I've filed the corner off, but then ended up selling the guitars. I'd like to try a recessed TOM like the ESP Josh Middleton sig.
> I've noticed Floyds coming back in again, TOMs could be the thing for 2023!



I used to agree that they weren't the most comfortable but after many years not using a TOM, I've found myself gravitating back to them recently. Maybe it's just a thing where you return to what you mostly started with, but I have found some "purr" returning to palm mutes that I had forgotten about.


----------



## JimF

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ToMs are already coming back. Look at the Manson Nolly guitar.



I don't think the 4 of those they'll sell will qualify as a comeback.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I haven't seen a single one of those sell yet and they've been out for a year, honestly I think half of it is because it's Dean. The Agiles sell.


 I don't even know if the Dean's are even in stores.  I dunno how bad the Covid crunch is hitting them. 

As for Agile, well, for the longest time there wasn't many options for 9+ string or multiscale guitars. 



JimF said:


> I don't think the 4 of those they'll sell will qualify as a comeback.



I mean my point is that you even have djent/prog guys starting to use them on their guitars, when for the longest time most people swore that TOMs made guitars literally unplayable.


----------



## Zado

https://www.americanmusical.com/schecter-solo-ii-supreme-electric-guitar/p/SCESOLOIIS-BCH

https://www.americanmusical.com/sch...-evil-twin-electric-guitar/p/SCESOLOIISLSE-ET

*Schecter Solo-II Supreme Electric Guitar Specifications*

*Body Material: *Mahogany
*Top Material:* Flamed Maple
*Construction:* Set Neck
*Fretboard:* Ebony
*Neck Material:* 3-pc Mahogany
*Inlays: *Abalone Lines
*Scale:* 24.75 inches (628 mm)
*Neck Shape:* Thick C
*Thickness:* at 1st Fret- .866” (22mm)/ @ 12th Fret- .925” (23.5mm)
*Frets: *22 X-Jumbo Stainless Steel
*Fretboard Radius: *12-16 inch Compound Radius
*Nut: *Graph Tech Ivory Tusq
*Nut Width: *1.653” (42mm)
*Truss Rod: *2-Way Adjustable Rod w/ 5/32” (4mm) Allen Nut
*Bridge Pickup: *Lundgren Black Heaven
*Neck Pickup:* Lundgren Black Heaven
*Controls:* Volume/Volume/Tone (Push-Pull)/3-Way Switch
*Tuners:* Graph Tech Ratio
*Bridge:* TonePros T3BT Tune-O-Matic & T1Z Tailpiece
*Knobs:* Metal Knurled w/Set Screw
*Strings: *Ernie Ball Regular Slinky #2221 (.010-.046)
*Case:* SGR-Solo-II "Case Sold Separately"
quite thick neck. Me likes


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Double bound guitars with belly cuts

there is a god


----------



## Zado

Back binding on the neck joint too. Definitely a nice guitar. How are those pickups btw? Super dj0nticulate?

I still dig this one much more tho





a


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> Back binding on the neck joint too. Definitely a nice guitar. How are those pickups btw? Super dj0nticulate?
> 
> I still dig this one much more tho
> 
> https://cdn.connectsites.net/user_files/esp/product_images/000/032/117/original.png?1642176551


IIRC the Black Heaven's a more versatile Meshuggah M pickup.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> IIRC the Black Heaven's a more versatile Meshuggah M pickup.


Thats part of the vintage equation!


----------



## Zhysick

22mm is considered thick? Well, maybe I enjoy baseball bat necks too...

Wow, the specs are nice, really really nice... Fuck you schecter, I'm interested again...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zhysick said:


> 22mm is considered thick? Well, maybe I enjoy baseball bat necks too...
> 
> Wow, the specs are nice, really really nice... Fuck you schecter, I'm interested again...



Their "thin" neck is 19mm at the 1st fret and 20mm at the 12th fret. This is actually thicker than the Hellraiser as well (20mm/22mm)

This seems to be just a MM thinner than the Gibson '50s neck profile, and you don't get more baseball bat than that.


----------



## Zado

They also had a thicker neck, which was used on some USA Solo Special models



CUSTOM OPTIONS SCHECTER
VINTAGE 50’S “U” NECK PROFILE .975” 1ST FRET - .995” 12TH FRET

this is THICK


----------



## Zhysick

Yes, for me thick is around 25mm like old U shaped tele necks... Very comfy for dad rock actually 

22 for me is medium thickness and 20 is just thin... Anything less would be "just too thin" hahaha


----------



## Zado

Zhysick said:


> Anything less would be "just too thin" hahaha


And thin necks are gettin far too popular. We must stop this, and the Supreme series is very welcome.

Btw, funny enough, another series name named after Gibson's...Traditional, Classic, Standard, Custom and now Supreme.


----------



## Zhysick

Yes! And I'm pretty sure is capable of kicking Gibson's ass also...


----------



## Isolationist

Zado said:


> https://www.americanmusical.com/schecter-solo-ii-supreme-electric-guitar/p/SCESOLOIIS-BCH
> 
> https://www.americanmusical.com/sch...-evil-twin-electric-guitar/p/SCESOLOIISLSE-ET
> 
> *Schecter Solo-II Supreme Electric Guitar Specifications*
> 
> *Body Material: *Mahogany
> *Top Material:* Flamed Maple
> *Construction:* Set Neck
> *Fretboard:* Ebony
> *Neck Material:* 3-pc Mahogany
> *Inlays: *Abalone Lines
> *Scale:* 24.75 inches (628 mm)
> *Neck Shape:* Thick C
> *Thickness:* at 1st Fret- .866” (22mm)/ @ 12th Fret- .925” (23.5mm)
> *Frets: *22 X-Jumbo Stainless Steel
> *Fretboard Radius: *12-16 inch Compound Radius
> *Nut: *Graph Tech Ivory Tusq
> *Nut Width: *1.653” (42mm)
> *Truss Rod: *2-Way Adjustable Rod w/ 5/32” (4mm) Allen Nut
> *Bridge Pickup: *Lundgren Black Heaven
> *Neck Pickup:* Lundgren Black Heaven
> *Controls:* Volume/Volume/Tone (Push-Pull)/3-Way Switch
> *Tuners:* Graph Tech Ratio
> *Bridge:* TonePros T3BT Tune-O-Matic & T1Z Tailpiece
> *Knobs:* Metal Knurled w/Set Screw
> *Strings: *Ernie Ball Regular Slinky #2221 (.010-.046)
> *Case:* SGR-Solo-II "Case Sold Separately"





These specs on a Tempest would absolutely break my wallet. 

Also kind of hoping that the Ratio tuners start catching on more with these production models, they're absolutely great.


----------



## Zado

Isolationist said:


> These specs on a Tempest would absolutely break my wallet.
> 
> Also kind of hoping that the Ratio tuners start catching on more with these production models, they're absolutely great.


It's like they completely forgot about the Tempest shape, which is weird considering it's supposed to be Ceravolo's fave. Maybe later this year we'll see more out of it, I honestly hope so, and more V-1 stuff as well. 


SOLID COLORS PLEASE, THANK YOU.


----------



## Black Mamba

Johnston sig with figured tops:

Atomic Ice:







Atomic Fire:


----------



## Zado

Schecter catalog is really filled with everything, even strats I don't like. No idea it could be possible.

Edit: actually on a second look the red one is nice. Not "imma buy one" nice, but fine nonetheless. The other one, eh, if there's something I like in a strat less than a figured top is a burst over figured top. The color choice is noice tho


----------



## Albake21

That atomic ice sure is "unique" I guess. Can't tell if it's a bad design or just a bad execution. The red one looks nice, though.


----------



## Zhysick

All same here...

The red one is cool 
The blue... Wtf? Burn it!


----------



## Zado

Afaik these should be guitar center and MF CS exclusives.

On a closer inspection they apparently are nitro lacquered (the red one for sure seeing the finish aging, can't see it on the blue one but might be the lighting). So they might look actually very good in person.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Am I a monster if the blue one is awesome to me?


----------



## Zado

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Am I a monster if the blue one is awesome to me?


Na, it's just that I'm very strict when it comes to strats. If it was a Suhr it'd likely be considered amazing on TGP


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Am I a monster if the blue one is awesome to me?


----------



## Zhysick

No, the blue is horrid. That kind of "burst" (the solid blue contour) over the flame top and not matching the color perfectly like on the red one... burn it.


----------



## Seabeast2000

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Am I a monster if the blue one is awesome to me?


Laughed in Kiesel


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Albake21 said:


> That atomic ice sure is "unique" I guess. Can't tell if it's a bad design or just a bad execution. The red one looks nice, though.



I think the turquoise clashes with the sonic blue. You've got warm directly against cold. If they had matched the colors a bit more tonally I think it would be less offensive


----------



## Seabeast2000

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> I think the turquoise clashes with the sonic blue. You've got warm directly against cold. If they had matched the colors a bit more tonally I think it would be less offensive


If the burst matched and never went full opaque,I would allow.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The blue should have been stained and thats it. Would have looked amazing. But nah, it looks like they had a shit-ton of overstock sonic blue they had to get rid of.


----------



## Zado

This is what we want


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

think I should have pointed out the fact I am colorblind


----------



## Zhysick

Zado said:


> This is what we want





NNNNnnnnnnnngggggggggggggg... I'll be back in a minute. I have to go to the toilet.


----------



## Zado

I'm honestly a fan.


----------



## Zado

Of this one as well





















And these ones too


----------



## Mathemagician

TheBolivianSniper said:


> when do we get the Kahler revival, those fuckers are so comfy



Dean would like a word. However they would not like to deliver any into the wild. 



Albake21 said:


> That atomic ice sure is "unique" I guess. Can't tell if it's a bad design or just a bad execution. The red one looks nice, though.



That red rules.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Zado

Cool, but not crackled cool


----------



## MrWulf

gimme a new 7 holy shit


----------



## Zado

It's not that it doesn't look lood or anything, but we're waiting for a galore of new models and all we've officially got now are an Hickey Solo, this one above and Omens. I know it's a market strategy, but I cant help not being super impressed compared to what LTD is doint.


----------



## Soya

Well it doesn't really matter because you can't get them right now anyway.


----------



## Thesius

Black Mamba said:


> Johnston sig with figured tops:
> 
> Atomic Ice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atomic Fire:


Goofy ass burst on that blue one


----------



## Zado

Soya said:


> Well it doesn't really matter because you can't get them right now anyway.


Yep, but with 2022 LTDs I have at least the "do want" feeling for buying one, with Schecter it's really not happening


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Soya said:


> Well it doesn't really matter because you can't get them right now anyway.



Yep. And that "do want" feeling you get turns into "when the FUCK is my guitar coming in?" when you preorder a guitar that's still on backorder.  
Seriously, after seeing some guys here waiting forever for their preordered gear (isn't @USMarine75 still waiting for some Fender/EVH stuff he ordered last year?) I'm 100% fine with what Schecter is doing. It's not as flashy as what LTD did, but at least your chance of getting the guitar at a decent time is more guaranteed.


----------



## ArtDecade

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yep. And that "do want" feeling you get turns into "when the FUCK is my guitar coming in?" when you preorder a guitar that's still on backorder.
> Seriously, after seeing some guys here waiting forever for their preordered gear (isn't @USMarine75 still waiting for some Fender/EVH stuff he ordered last year?) I'm 100% fine with what Schecter is doing. It's not as flashy as what LTD did, but at least your chance of getting the guitar at a decent time is more guaranteed.



I'm waiting on a Washburn Nele Deluxe I ordered last year, but the rep said it should be in this month. Fingers crossed!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ArtDecade said:


> I'm waiting on a Washburn Nele Deluxe I ordered last year, but the rep said it should be in this month. Fingers crossed!



Between that, seeing the issues FMIC, Mesa, Peavey, BC Rich, I think Dean, and other companies are having... Yeeah, I think Schecter's doing the right thing here.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yep. And that "do want" feeling you get turns into "when the FUCK is my guitar coming in?" when you preorder a guitar that's still on backorder.


Oh it never occurs to feel that impatient, living in Europe naturally kills any hope to get your instrument in reasonable times anyways, you basically buy what shops offer


----------



## ArtDecade

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Between that, seeing the issues FMIC, Mesa, Peavey, BC Rich, I think Dean, and other companies are having... Yeeah, I think Schecter's doing the right thing here.



Washburn outsources to a great builder for their Custom Shop and USA models. It is worth the wait and I'm not complaining. To be fair, these kinds of waits were normal with Washburn well before a pandemic turned the world on its head!


----------



## Zado




----------



## AMOS

Things were slow before the pandemic, it took my NS Design Cello 7 months to get here and that was pre-covid.


----------



## Zado

2022 needs a Blackjack E-1 and V-1.


----------



## Mathemagician

ArtDecade said:


> Washburn outsources to a great builder for their Custom Shop and USA models. It is worth the wait and I'm not complaining. To be fair, these kinds of waits were normal with Washburn well before a pandemic turned the world on its head!



Can confirm I bought an N4 in 2020 and idk who made it but it’s an awesome guitar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mathemagician said:


> Can confirm I bought an N4 in 2020 and idk who made it but it’s an awesome guitar.


I think it's some dude in Cincinnati I heard. But that was back in like '17 or '18 so they may have changed.


----------



## Emperoff

Zado said:


> I know it's a market strategy, but I cant help not being super impressed compared to what LTD is doint.



You mean 2k indo guitars ?


----------



## Zado

Emperoff said:


> You mean 2k indo guitars ?


2k korean: fawk:

oh btw hardcore porn, kids not allowed



https://i.postimg.cc/26NkYrqY/FB-IMG-1644347439953.jpg








https://i.postimg.cc/t4fRrhpY/FB-IMG-1644347445286.jpg







https://i.postimg.cc/CKqh9zxJ/FB-IMG-1644347453340.jpg







https://i.postimg.cc/8zsPBy82/FB-IMG-1644347457652.jpg


----------



## Emperoff

Zado said:


> 2k korean: fawk:
> 
> oh btw hardcore porn, kids not allowed
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.postimg.cc/26NkYrqY/FB-IMG-1644347439953.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.postimg.cc/t4fRrhpY/FB-IMG-1644347445286.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.postimg.cc/CKqh9zxJ/FB-IMG-1644347453340.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.postimg.cc/8zsPBy82/FB-IMG-1644347457652.jpg



I meant Ltd.

Stop posting porm, though. I'm at work!


----------



## CanserDYI

Zado said:


> 2k korean: fawk:
> 
> oh btw hardcore porn, kids not allowed
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.postimg.cc/26NkYrqY/FB-IMG-1644347439953.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.postimg.cc/t4fRrhpY/FB-IMG-1644347445286.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.postimg.cc/CKqh9zxJ/FB-IMG-1644347453340.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.postimg.cc/8zsPBy82/FB-IMG-1644347457652.jpg


Man if they filled in that neck pup route, that'd be on my wishlist. beautiful.


----------



## Emperoff

CanserDYI said:


> Man if they filled in that neck pup route, that'd be on my wishlist. beautiful.



They filled it already...

With a pickup


----------



## BigViolin

I was never into gold hardware. Now I am.


----------



## shpence

I'm still waiting for this to come out: https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/new-guitars/c-8-ms-sls-evil-twin-detail


----------



## CovertSovietBear

shpence said:


> I'm still waiting for this to come out: https://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/new-guitars/c-8-ms-sls-evil-twin-detail


Besides the inlays that thing slaps, but the inlays are gross. Schecter can execute a guitar extremely well then they throw a random ugly variable like abalone, inlays or both.


----------



## Vegetta

CovertSovietBear said:


> Besides the inlays that thing slaps, but the inlays are gross. Schecter can execute a guitar extremely well then they throw a random ugly variable like abalone, inlays or both.


Yeah I dont really like those inlays either. but if the rest of the guitar worked for me I would hold my nose and live with them.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

Vegetta said:


> Yeah I dont really like those inlays either. but if the rest of the guitar worked for me I would hold my nose and live with them.


I could live with inlays and other subtle details for sure, but I think I would stop at anything abalone


----------



## RobDobble6S7

I think those inlays are perfectly fine. They aren't super obtrusive, if they were in offset dot positions I think they would be better, but otherwise they're better than block abalone!


----------



## Mathemagician

RobDobble6S7 said:


> I think those inlays are perfectly fine. They aren't super obtrusive, if they were in offset dot positions I think they would be better, but otherwise they're better than block abalone!



Nah white blocks would give it a tuxedo look. Nothing some stickers or glow in the dark tape can’t fix though.


----------



## Taylord

Any owners of the Nick Johnston Diamond strat? How are they holding up? I have the opportunity to get one at a discount.


----------



## shpence

CovertSovietBear said:


> Besides the inlays that thing slaps, but the inlays are gross. Schecter can execute a guitar extremely well then they throw a random ugly variable like abalone, inlays or both.



Yeah, I definitely agree haha.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

RobDobble6S7 said:


> I think those inlays are perfectly fine. They aren't super obtrusive, if they were in offset dot positions I think they would be better, but otherwise they're better than block abalone!


Block abalone eww, I thought the abalone binding was gross but forgot that there are other disasters such as that


----------



## StevenC

CovertSovietBear said:


> Besides the inlays that thing slaps, but the inlays are gross. Schecter can execute a guitar extremely well then they throw a random ugly variable like abalone, inlays or both.


That's a custom guitar. A customer chose those inlays specifically.

EDIT: nvm I can't read


----------



## Zado

Taylord said:


> Any owners of the Nick Johnston Diamond strat? How are they holding up? I have the opportunity to get one at a discount.


Depends on what you need from a strat, or a guitar in general


----------



## Anquished

Zado said:


> 2k korean: fawk:
> 
> oh btw hardcore porn, kids not allowed
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.postimg.cc/26NkYrqY/FB-IMG-1644347439953.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.postimg.cc/t4fRrhpY/FB-IMG-1644347445286.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.postimg.cc/CKqh9zxJ/FB-IMG-1644347453340.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.postimg.cc/8zsPBy82/FB-IMG-1644347457652.jpg


Damn that's so slick.


----------



## JimF

Zado said:


> 2k korean: fawk:
> 
> oh btw hardcore porn, kids not allowed
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.postimg.cc/26NkYrqY/FB-IMG-1644347439953.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.postimg.cc/t4fRrhpY/FB-IMG-1644347445286.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.postimg.cc/CKqh9zxJ/FB-IMG-1644347453340.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.postimg.cc/8zsPBy82/FB-IMG-1644347457652.jpg




That is a sweet guitar! I like the inlays too!
Does anyone else think that the headstock, at least in 7 string flavour, looks extra-penguinlike?


----------



## Zado

JimF said:


> That is a sweet guitar! I like the inlays too!
> Does anyone else think that the headstock, at least in 7 string flavour, looks extra-penguinlike?


----------



## JimF

Uncanny


----------



## Zado

Hey, I dig penguins. Penguins are metal.


Btw









ZAKK WYLDE Is Down To Produce A New Line Of DIMEBAG DARRELL Signature Guitars


He'd work with Rite Haney.




metalinjection.net


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Zado said:


> 2k korean: fawk:
> 
> oh btw hardcore porn, kids not allowed
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.postimg.cc/26NkYrqY/FB-IMG-1644347439953.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.postimg.cc/t4fRrhpY/FB-IMG-1644347445286.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.postimg.cc/CKqh9zxJ/FB-IMG-1644347453340.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.postimg.cc/8zsPBy82/FB-IMG-1644347457652.jpg



That is sick. Drum City Guitar Land is the dealer btw.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Zado said:


> Hey, I dig penguins. Penguins are metal.
> 
> 
> Btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZAKK WYLDE Is Down To Produce A New Line Of DIMEBAG DARRELL Signature Guitars
> 
> 
> He'd work with Rite Haney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> metalinjection.net



Given how awful Wylde Audio guitars look I'm gonna say that's a hard NOPE.


----------



## CanserDYI

soul_lip_mike said:


> Given how awful Wylde Audio guitars look I'm gonna say that's a hard NOPE.


Have you SEEN dimebags guitars? Its a perfect fit!


----------



## CovertSovietBear

JimF said:


> That is a sweet guitar! I like the inlays too!
> Does anyone else think that the headstock, at least in 7 string flavour, looks extra-penguinlike?


Hmm, elaborate on penguin-like? As in the animal or villain? If so I'm unsure of any correlation there, mmm, is it that it sits super upright? Sweet guitar for sure


----------



## Zhysick

Dime and Dean, you know, it was what it was so they did what they did and she did what she had to do and now I will do whatever she wants to do, you know, because if that's what she wants to do then that is what she wants to do and that is what is she gonna do, you know, because that's what it was but not what is gonna be so that's it, you know.

- Zakk Wylde


----------



## JimF

CovertSovietBear said:


> Hmm, elaborate on penguin-like? As in the animal or villain? If so I'm unsure of any correlation there, mmm, is it that it sits super upright? Sweet guitar for sure


----------



## Zado

Now it's even cooler!


----------



## MrWulf

Schecter's lack of a pointy in line headstock is really disappointing.


----------



## Zado

More disappointing than their obsession for figured veneers? Don't think so.


----------



## Zado

Ok this is amazing.


----------



## Zado

Double


----------



## Tree

JimF said:


> View attachment 103149


I would absolutely buy this 100 times over


----------



## Zado

When you want to go with Jackson and ESP but then they go awwwww


----------



## cardinal

I apparently have the sense of humor of a 13 year old as I lol'd when I got to that last one.


----------



## Zado

cardinal said:


> I apparently have the sense of humor of a 13 year old as I lol'd when I got to that last one.


I still have hard time getting the humour out of it, but it's likely a typical USA expression or something right? Or am I retarded?


----------



## cardinal

Zado said:


> I still have hard time getting the humour out of it, but it's likely a typical USA expression or something right? Or am I retarded?


Johnson (no "t") is a euphemism, in the States at least, for a male body part.


----------



## Zado

cardinal said:


> Johnson (no "t") is a euphemism, in the States at least, for a male body part.


Had no idea, now I get it


----------



## Zado

Ok still not the best color scheme ever, but definitely cooler looking than I expected


----------



## Adieu

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> think I should have pointed out the fact I am colorblind



Don't worry, seems like you're not the only one (see post above yours @Zado )


----------



## Zado

:lol


Adieu said:


> Don't worry, seems like you're not the only one (see post above yours @Zado )


Oh come on 


Oh btw now the site has a lefty Omen


----------



## Zado




----------



## Koldunya

As a Schecter fangirl and having a friend that is a lefty, I approve of all their left-handed models and without a "left handed tax" on them.


----------



## Zhysick

Zado said:


> Ok still not the best color scheme ever, but definitely cooler looking than I expected



Still sucks.

And that PT GT is horrible. (And I love PTs but those thick racing stripes...)

WTF Schecter?


----------



## Musiscience

Zado said:


> Ok still not the best color scheme ever, but definitely cooler looking than I expected


I’m somehow really into this. It’s gaudy but in all the right ways.


----------



## Zado

You guys should really stop pissing off penguins


----------



## Seabeast2000

I don't know what da cripes is going on but the Lambo FRS 7 Mk III is no longer on the site. If its already off the line up, that was a quick one. 





__





Shopping







www.schecterguitars.com


----------



## Zado

Finally showed













Look like proper 'pauls to me.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Zado said:


> Finally showed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look like proper 'pauls to me.




Thick C neck too. I'm not nuts about inlays but i got my eyes on the solo ii custom atm


----------



## Zado

Dineley said:


> Thick C neck too. I'm not nuts about inlays but i got my eyes on the solo ii custom atm


Same. But now tell me how badass those would look with this color scheme


----------



## Zhysick

A nice Les Paul with a thick round neck and quality hardware but with a belly cut, better acces neck joint, SS frets (maybe? I don't remember), compound fretboard if I remember correctly... Comfort meets classic? Sounds amazing on paper!!


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

Zhysick said:


> Still sucks.
> 
> And that PT GT is horrible. (And I love PTs but those thick racing stripes...)
> 
> WTF Schecter?


Honestly though... Those racing stripes are horrific. Ditch those and you got a sweet guitar!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> Finally showed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look like proper 'pauls to me.




Was it THAT hard to release a FT guitar with a belly cut? Jeez. More companies need to do that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

...Also i like the racing stripes. They grew on me.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...Also i like the racing stripes. They grew on me.


Oh c'mon now you're just trying to rock the boat lmao


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Jeffrey Bain said:


> Oh c'mon now you're just trying to rock the boat lmao


Nope dead serious. 






blame this guitar. 
I also didn't like the Banshe GT line at first too, but those grew on me too.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nope dead serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blame this guitar.
> I also didn't like the Banshe GT line at first too, but those grew on me too.



Yeah I guess I just have the hardest time with the racing stripes... even on cars and stuff just not a huge fan.

I do kinda like that one though, the vibe just works


----------



## Seabeast2000

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...Also i like the racing stripes. They grew on me.


Yeah, not bad at all. They don't stop before the end of the body like that other line did.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Seabeast2000 said:


> Yeah, not bad at all. They don't stop before the end of the body like that other line did.



That also helps a lot.


----------



## Zado

It's a good start. But I expect much more before 2023. Ideas:

- Revamped "Classic" series with Tempest, Solo-II, V1 and E1 models in gloss black, white binding, ebony and Gold hardware;

-Expanded SVSS series with pickguard-less HSS models, crackled finish included;

-modern Metal oriented series, gloss white w/ black binding models, gold or black hardware, ala ESP;

- V1 and E1 Special model.

This would give me back some interest in Schecter, which is needed cause atm Esp and Jackson are getting my whole attention.


In b4 veneers, Banshee Cheesy Tornado, Cookie Monster shaped inlays, Britney Spears signature guitar.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

Zado said:


> It's a good start. But I expect much more before 2023. Ideas:
> 
> - Revamped "Classic" series with Tempest, Solo-II, V1 and E1 models in gloss black, white binding, ebony and Gold hardware;
> 
> -Expanded SVSS series with pickguard-less HSS models, crackled finish included;
> 
> -modern Metal oriented series, gloss white w/ black binding models, gold or black hardware, ala ESP;
> 
> - V1 and E1 Special model.
> 
> This would give me back some interest in Schecter, which is needed cause atm Esp and Jackson are getting my whole attention.
> 
> 
> In b4 veneers, Banshee Cheesy Tornado, Cookie Monster shaped inlays, Britney Spears signature guitar.


lol can't tell if serious or not......

Schecter has been dropping some heat this year. They actually have some of what you're asking for


----------



## Zado

Jeffrey Bain said:


> lol can't tell if serious or not......


Na, Britney doesn't play guitar, not afaik.

About the new models, yeah, super serious.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

Zado said:


> Na, Britney doesn't play guitar, not afaik.
> 
> About the new models, yeah, super serious.



Meh, can't please em all I guess. I think the direction they headed with the SVSS is a good indication of things to come. 

I personally like the blackjack re-incarnation quite a bit, not sure that qualifies as this year though


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Jeffrey Bain said:


> Meh, can't please em all I guess. I think the direction they headed with the SVSS is a good indication of things to come.
> 
> I personally like the blackjack re-incarnation quite a bit, not sure that qualifies as this year though


It's been 2020 since March 2020, so yeah you're cool.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's been 2020 since March 2020, so yeah you're cool.


LMFAO I thought so, just making sure


----------



## MrWulf

gimme a new generation of Banshee or KM7, tbh


----------



## Zado

Jeffrey Bain said:


> Meh, can't please em all I guess. I think the direction they headed with the SVSS is a good indication of things to come.
> 
> I personally like the blackjack re-incarnation quite a bit, not sure that qualifies as this year though


SVSS is all good, but it's been there for a while, and the only cool update has been the exotic edition. About the Blackjack, i dig em, but I'd appreciate more the use of V and E shape, but it's more likely they'll make a c7 multisale or something model, like their doing with the Silver Mountain.



MrWulf said:


> gimme a new generation of Banshee or KM7, tbh



Agreed on the Km7, but it's not gonna happen imho, we would have seen some Protos by Merrow already. Dunno about the banshee, there are 4 series already, though the GT is likely gonna disappear


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Zado said:


> Agreed on the Km7, but it's not gonna happen imho, we would have seen some Protos by Merrow already.


Hey yeah about that:


----------



## Zado

RobDobble6S7 said:


> Hey yeah about that:


What the mighty fuck? Looks badass.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Adieu

Koldunya said:


> As a Schecter fangirl and having a friend that is a lefty, I approve of all their left-handed models and without a "left handed tax" on them.



Did reverb and ebay finally nullify the used market "lefty discount"?

Used to be that lefties were kinda rare but also had the lowest used market prices

I once bought a lefty Fender American Standard for $320 and still have a lefty fretless active bass I bought for all of $99


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Zado said:


> What the mighty fuck? Looks badass.


Was posted on Keith's instagram story.


----------



## Rocka Rolla

Been thinking about adding a Mach 7 hardtail to the arsenal but the fact that they offer it with a Sustainer and Floyd for the same price is messing with my brain. I wouldn't mind a sustainer but my Floyd days are behind me. Can't help but think the hardtail is overpriced. Anyone else have this dilemma?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

RobDobble6S7 said:


> Was posted on Keith's instagram story.



Just saw both pics. I wonder what the bridge pickup is?


----------



## Rocka Rolla

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Just saw both pics. I wonder what the bridge pickup is?


My guess is his signature Fishman


----------



## RobDobble6S7

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Just saw both pics. I wonder what the bridge pickup is?


He's been using a lot of lundgrens lately. Possibly one of those!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Rocka Rolla said:


> My guess is his signature Fishman


He left Fishman mid-late last year.


RobDobble6S7 said:


> He's been using a lot of lundgrens lately. Possibly one of those!


I was assuming so, but unless it's a custom pickup I don't think Lundgren does cream/parchment 7-string pickups with screw poles.

Couldn't find a Duncan logo either. I guess it's either a custom Lundgren or even a custom Schecter wind.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Depends on who's paying more these days.


----------



## MrWulf

Well i mean its a custom shop so lol.


----------



## Zado

Totally a fan of the color scheme


----------



## Rocka Rolla

Totally forgot about him leaving Fishman. To be honest I was looking at the other photo w/the Sustainer. Wonder if he's working with DiMarzio?


HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He left Fishman mid-late last year


----------



## cardinal

Can't only Dimarzio do double cream humbuckers?

Don't drop this off topic about the merits of that claim. Just whether other companies in the US actually will do it or not.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cardinal said:


> Can't only Dimarzio do double cream humbuckers?
> 
> Don't drop this off topic about the merits of that claim. Just whether other companies in the US actually will do it or not.



Maybe it's not a US based company. 

BKP has no problem doing double cream.

I could see Schecter doing it in house for a one-off. We don't think they'd be too worried about a C&D from Larry and crew.


----------



## Koldunya

Adieu said:


> Did reverb and ebay finally nullify the used market "lefty discount"?
> 
> Used to be that lefties were kinda rare but also had the lowest used market prices
> 
> I once bought a lefty Fender American Standard for $320 and still have a lefty fretless active bass I bought for all of $99


I have no idea on that. I just recall seeing their new prices were the same for either handedness, and recalled Fender and some others charging $50 to $100 more, only offering lower end or really high end models, etc.


----------



## Church2224

MaxOfMetal said:


> Maybe it's not a US based company.
> 
> BKP has no problem doing double cream.
> 
> I could see Schecter doing it in house for a one-off. We don't think they'd be too worried about a C&D from Larry and crew.



This could be a possibility. Schecter USA Pickups are very underated imho. I have the apocalypse sets in most of my USA Schecters and love them.


----------



## StevenC

Schecter, even today, don't have a problem braking a copyright or trademark for certain artists. Though normally on the condition that it's not a public thing, so if this is a Schecter pickup my prediction will be that Merrow says they're testing pickups from different companies then the production version will not be double cream.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

They should do double cream just to finally end this foolishness. Larry has been a dickhead about this far too long and could use some humbling.


----------



## Zado

^this. Double cream bobbins look fantastic, it's a pain only DiMarzio is allowed to use it. At times I'm glad I'm not buying anything from the brand for this specific reason


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zado said:


> ^this. Double cream bobbins look fantastic, it's a pain only DiMarzio is allowed to use it. At times I'm glad I'm not buying anything from the brand for this specific reason



For the record, sorry @cardinal, it's not actually legally settled if they're the only ones allowed to use it, they've just muscled other pickup makers using deep pockets. 

It's sort of the same situation as Novax/fanned frets.


----------



## NoodleFace

Not to go even more offtopic... But had Keith done anything of relevancy the last few years? I like the guy and like where he came from and what he's done... But it seems he doesn't do the things he's known for anymore. 

I assume he makes decent money doing all his other side stuff offline


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

FWIW the more I look at the pickup, the more I think it's less cream and more parchment white. Seems like some companies have been able to skate passed DiMarzio's lawyers by going for that look rather than the darker cream color.

Though I do agree it would be cool if more pickup companies tried to fight that trademark. 


NoodleFace said:


> Not to go even more offtopic... But had Keith done anything of relevancy the last few years? I like the guy and like where he came from and what he's done... But it seems he doesn't do the things he's known for anymore.
> 
> I assume he makes decent money doing all his other side stuff offline



I think he does have a mixing/engineering side gig as well.


----------



## BigViolin

MaxOfMetal said:


> They should do double cream just to finally end this foolishness. Larry has been a dickhead about this far too long and could use some humbling.


But Tom Scholz, Al D, and Ace Frehley have the look, man.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Perge

NoodleFace said:


> Not to go even more offtopic... But had Keith done anything of relevancy the last few years? I like the guy and like where he came from and what he's done... But it seems he doesn't do the things he's known for anymore.
> 
> I assume he makes decent money doing all his other side stuff offline


Idk if you follow old Simon sludge, but he just finished tracking an album with Keith if I remember right.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


>



At least the red one looks great.



Perge said:


> Idk if you follow old Simon sludge, but he just finished tracking an album with Keith if I remember right.
> 
> View attachment 103772



Oh yeah kinda forgot about that. He's been working on this and his solo album at the same time, and also like I said, seems like he does studio work on the side as well.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

Didn't he also have some hand issues like arthritis or something like that? I seem to remember hearing something about that


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Jeffrey Bain said:


> Didn't he also have some hand issues like arthritis or something like that? I seem to remember hearing something about that


Arthritis in his spine. Has to work standing up apparently.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Arthritis in his spine. Has to work standing up apparently.


God damn that's no good. Back trouble is no fun, I go through it frequently.


----------



## Zado

Ok they are not aces when it comes to relicing


----------



## aWoodenShip

Perge said:


> Idk if you follow old Simon sludge, but he just finished tracking an album with Keith if I remember right.
> 
> View attachment 103772


Man I really love that AP run ESP


----------



## Zado

Ok, a guy in Schecter Facebook group explained the finish is done like that to simulate a burned finish in Atomic Fire and cracked ice in the Atomic Ice. Definitely a touch.


----------



## Electric Wizard

I love the Wembley relic treatment they do but IMO it looks awful on a flame top. Too much going on with those.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That atomic ice one is making me nostalgic because I used to have a cup as a kid that had the same broken glass/ice aesthetic.


----------



## BigViolin

I like how the daphne looking blue doesn't even try to match the dye used on the top. Like they just said "Fugg it..looks cool."

ToO mANy 4K stRAts....that I want.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Taikatatti

Zado said:


>


def needs more knobs


----------



## Zado




----------



## thebeesknees22

Zado said:


>


Damn, that is slick. I really like this one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


>



Looks like they're revamping the C-1 E/A


----------



## Vegetta

Zado said:


>


OOOOOOOOOOOOO I love this one


----------



## Zado

It's for sale if someone feels like buying it


----------



## dirtool

Zado said:


>


custom shop?


----------



## Zado

dirtool said:


> custom shop?


Yup


----------



## Church2224

I should be ordering at least four USA Schecters this year. A PT, two sunset 24s and a sunset 24 7 string. All solid satin finishes, black hardware and maple fretboards with black hardware and OFRs. Possibly also HSH versions of my two fmt green sunset 24s and a PT 7 string. I will keep you a updated


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> I should be ordering at least four USA Schecters this year. A PT, two sunset 24s and a sunset 24 7 string. All solid satin finishes, black hardware and maple fretboards with black hardware and OFRs. Possibly also HSH versions of my two fmt green sunset 24s and a PT 7 string. I will keep you a updated


Pics of the collection please


----------



## Church2224

I got some pics I will send tonight. Plus I used to Balaguar configurator to come up with mock ups for these customs


----------



## Church2224

So I used the Balaguar Configurator to visualize the USA Schecters I wanted, here are the results. All with Satin Finishes, built on, HSH, and black body bindings -

Actual bodies will be based on the Sunset 24, Sunset 24 7, PT 7 and PT.


----------



## ian540s

Has anybody played both the "thin C" and "ultra thin C" necks?
I played one of the Guitar Center exclusive C-6 models the other day, probably the only model actually set up ok at the store, and really really enjoyed it. 
Problem is, I was actually interested in the Black Limba SV Super Shredder model which has the "thin C". I'm thinking it would be a bit thicker than the "ultra thin C". 
I understand I can look up the specs, but that doesn't really translate to feel for me.


----------



## Zado

We need thicker necks.


----------



## ian540s

Zado said:


> We need thicker necks.


I'm not opposed to thicker necks. I switch between an original Wizard neck that is paper thin and cramps my hands to a PRS 7-string that fills my hand out more than enough. I'd say my hands are larger than average too. 
I'm more concerned that the Thin-C plays as good or feels good like the Ultra Thin-C did for me, so if somebody has played both an input would be appreciated. I'm not that experienced with Schecter brand. 
I've learned I don't really like the C/D neck profile language, because some D necks have crazy big shoulders and feel bad while some C necks are very round which I also do not like. Most guitars are in between.


----------



## Zado

Neck thickness heavily influences my playing, but I guess it's the same for many. Thick necks make me want to chug and riff more.


----------



## Zado




----------



## CanserDYI

Zado said:


>


Oooh I like, what kind of tops are those? Kinda look like limba but pretty sure its not.


----------



## Zado

CanserDYI said:


> Oooh I like, what kind of tops are those? Kinda look like limba but pretty sure its not.


Introducing the Schecter Model-T Exotic Basses – an alluring new take on a throwback bass! The neck is constructed from roasted maple and has been shaped to a thin “C” profile and its 21-fret ebony fingerboard is inlayed with exquisite 3-piece abalone blocks. The 35″ scale neck gives the perfect amount of string tension to accommodate lower tunings. And with a satin natural finish that beautifully showcases its gorgeous Black Limba body, you’ll be sure to steal the spotlight.

The Model-T Exotics boast a full range of tonal possibilities, courtesy of a calibrated pairing of Schecter MonsterTone Pickups that provide quiet operation while transferring thunderous lows and articulate highs. The simplified controls feature two master volume controls and a master tone control. Rounding out the black hardware is a set of WSC KG700 tuners and a Schecter Custom Bass Bridge that will stabilise tuning and can withstand anything you can dish out.


----------



## Chanson

Damn those look pretty sick. Kinda wish they made the 4 string 34" scale though. Unless its just a typo/oversight on the specs. Their other Model T bass they currently is 34" 4 string and 35" 5 string.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh fuck if it's a 35'' 4 string I need to look into that. I've been getting back into P/J basses and wanted something to tune down to B.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Taikatatti

Zado said:


>


New Schecter levitating tuners on the middle one? i do like it tho


----------



## Zado

Taikatatti said:


> New Schecter levitating tuners on the middle one? i do like it tho


New decreased friction unlocking tuners.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Jack Fowler sig models? 
+1 on the hardtail Strats.


----------



## tian

Zado said:


>


Are these more Jack Fowlers or something else?


----------



## eelblack2

I must say, Schecter is one of those brands I wish players appreciated and understood more. I keep two, at least, on my bedroom play rack, at all times.


----------



## cardinal

Schecter needs to just do a 7-string Strat already.


----------



## eelblack2

cardinal said:


> Schecter needs to just do a 7-string Strat already.


Abso-fing-lutely times infinity. Cardinal knows the goodshit. I’ve said in my head, many times over the years, I’ll bet Cardinal has one of these lol


----------



## StevenC

cardinal said:


> Schecter needs to just do a 7-string Strat already.


Or an 8 string


----------



## cardinal

eelblack2 said:


> Abso-fing-lutely times infinity. Cardinal knows the goodshit. I’ve said in my head, many times over the years, I’ll bet Cardinal has one of these lol


I ordered some super-Tele 8-string things from Schecter (which are flawless) but never got around to a 7-string Dream Machine. One of these days. I just figured Schecter would eventually do it on their own, but hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Zado

eelblack2 said:


> I must say, Schecter is one of those brands I wish players appreciated and understood more. I keep two, at least, on my bedroom play rack, at all times.



A problem might be, for both regular players and pros, that the brand - maybe trying to burn forever the emokid label it has - sorta tries to please everyone, thus lacking some real identity. This, and the fact that - like I said many times - if figured tops and flashy features don't boner you highly, you don't have too many models in the catalog that might appeal you.

But yeah, their strats are cool, well specced, have some heritage from the past, and HAVE to stay; the line must be expanded, the Route 66 series here in Italy is selling as much as mexican strats, which is HUGE.


----------



## StevenC

cardinal said:


> I ordered some super-Tele 8-string things from Schecter (which are flawless) but never got around to a 7-string Dream Machine. One of these days. I just figured Schecter would eventually do it on their own, but hasn't happened yet.


Have I got news for you...






24 frets though


----------



## Zado

StevenC said:


> Have I got news for you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24 frets though




"Cool but it really needs 27.5423̅9̅ scale"


----------



## eelblack2

Here’s two that almost always stay in daily rotation


----------



## eelblack2

And backups


----------



## Tree

Them’s some mighty fine swirls.


----------



## eelblack2

Tree said:


> Them’s some mighty fine swirls.


I might be the Emo kid’s worst nightmare lol !


----------



## Masoo2

cardinal said:


> Schecter needs to just do a 7-string Strat already.


cmon Schecter

7 string strats

and American distribution of Japanese-market models


----------



## Tree

eelblack2 said:


> I might be the Emo kid’s worst nightmare lol !


Not enough abalone and cross inlays to fit the mid 2000s MySpace aesthetic.


----------



## eelblack2

FEAR ME Emo child! I’m coming for you with lots of color, cannabis, and overall

happiness


----------



## cardinal

StevenC said:


> Have I got news for you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24 frets though


Probably the best looking 24-fret Strat I've seen; they managed to do it there without making the body look melted or strange.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cardinal said:


> Probably the best looking 24-fret Strat I've seen; they managed to do it there without making the body look melted or strange.



Yup, big agree. Sinking the neck into the body does make it look better than moving the bridge towards the neck.


----------



## eelblack2

I’ve got a call into Schecter about that Strat 24-7


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

eelblack2 said:


> FEAR ME Emo child! I’m coming for you with lots of color, cannabis, and overall
> View attachment 104756
> happiness




I need this


----------



## Millul

Zado said:


> A problem might be, for both regular players and pros, that the brand - maybe trying to burn forever the emokid label it has - sorta tries to please everyone, thus lacking some real identity. This, and the fact that - like I said many times - if figured tops and flashy features don't boner you highly, you don't have too many models in the catalog that might appeal you.
> 
> But yeah, their strats are cool, well specced, have some heritage from the past, and HAVE to stay; the line must be expanded, the Route 66 series here in Italy is selling as much as mexican strats, which is HUGE.



Have you tried any Route 66, Zado? They look great, but I haven't touched them yet.


----------



## eelblack2

One of my non solid finishes. I’d love to see this ported to 7


----------



## StevenC

eelblack2 said:


> One of my non solid finishes. I’d love to see this ported to 7
> View attachment 104767


From now on I'm going to stop asking "where did that cool guitar go" and just assume you own it.


----------



## AMOS

eelblack2 said:


> FEAR ME Emo child! I’m coming for you with lots of color, cannabis, and overall


What model is this?


----------



## eelblack2

AMOS said:


> What model is this?


PT-7 with a Thorn swirl


----------



## eelblack2

More 7’s


----------



## StevenC

eelblack2 said:


> More 7’s
> View attachment 104770


Proven correct immediately


----------



## AMOS

My 7


----------



## Hoss632

cardinal said:


> Schecter needs to just do a 7-string Strat already.


Banshee Extreme 7 is as close as they have currently


----------



## Hoss632

ian540s said:


> I'm not opposed to thicker necks. I switch between an original Wizard neck that is paper thin and cramps my hands to a PRS 7-string that fills my hand out more than enough. I'd say my hands are larger than average too.
> I'm more concerned that the Thin-C plays as good or feels good like the Ultra Thin-C did for me, so if somebody has played both an input would be appreciated. I'm not that experienced with Schecter brand.
> I've learned I don't really like the C/D neck profile language, because some D necks have crazy big shoulders and feel bad while some C necks are very round which I also do not like. Most guitars are in between.


For me the difference in hand between the Thin C and Ultra thin C is night and day. The ultra thin C is just about wizard thin and just not for me. If you've played the ESP Thin U, or a PRS pattern Thin then the Thin C schecter shape will feel pretty good in hand. It'll be a little rounder than the other 2. I will say the Thin C, Thin U, PRS Pattern thin and the Ibanez Oval C found on the AZ models are as thin as I will personally go on a 6 string.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Waiting to see price on those exotic studio basses.


----------



## eelblack2

More of Schecter/Thorn swirls


----------



## GenghisCoyne

Tree said:


> Not enough abalone and cross inlays to fit the mid 2000s MySpace aesthetic.


i got blocked by bcrich's instagram account for commenting this on every post


----------



## yan12

eelblack2 said:


> More of Schecter/Thorn swirls


Please correct me if I am wrong, but most if not all of those guitars are NOT swirled by Ron Thorn. Same with the PT-7. I have been pestered by someone that tracked me down for mine, and at first it was okay, but it got to the point I really don't want to post pics of much anymore. Mine was swirled at the time he was closing Thorn guitars to go to Fender, and he did the passion and warfare series. There was a passion color, warfare, and then silver for the 25th of that record. My Schecter is done in the silver color, and I had posted pics of Ron swirling the guitars which lead to my issue. Ron did that as a favor or so I was told, and my silver 24-6 was slipped into that run. There was a MKR also slipped in for someone that I got my mitts on before it went to the buyer.


Jose is the master painter at Schecter these days, or so I have been told by DCGL. He has done several custom shop Schecters for me, and he is outstanding. I play almost every Schecter custom that goes through DCGL including that PT-7. In fact, there were 6 of them there, 3 with maple boards and 3 with macassar ebony. I didn't like the pickups and despise hipshot hardtails., but they were awesome guitars. I also played all the blond and black swirls and almost bought the one with the maple board, and that lead me to the trans tiger. I think Schecter is doing an awesome job of things there. Even after John G. left for Fender, they are turning out amazing guitars. Shigeki and Tetsu are as good as I have found, and super nice people on top of that. 

I have slowed down on them because my last Masterworks is so good I don't want to play much else...but there is one more in the works.
And watch out for crazy Vai/Thorn collectors...they are out there.


----------



## eelblack2

Only the initial ones were Thorn, as far as I know. Definitely someone else has taken over. I have 3 that I know for sure are Thorn, because it’s the UVSVR paint, not palette. Not the later ones, as you suspect. If it’s causing concern, then I will simply call them swirls.


----------



## eelblack2

And no offense to the Thorn guys, but if it isn’t Darren, OOTS, or Herc, I don’t really differentiate


----------



## Zado

First batch = Ron Thorn

Later production = Jose Rosas


----------



## Zado

GenghisCoyne said:


> i got blocked by bcrich's instagram account for commenting this on every post


It had to be done.

Funny enough, those who operate with social media for BcRich are quite touchy as far as I remember


----------



## eelblack2

Zado said:


> First batch = Ron Thorn
> 
> Later production = Jose Rosas


That’s exactly what I understood, as well.


----------



## eelblack2

Halloween edition swirl


----------



## Zado

Now they're having a soft spot for cracked fnishes






Which is of course a great news.


----------



## yan12

No concern at all just don't want someone getting hounded unnecessarily like I did... I actually think the best swirls came from Herc.


----------



## Zado

yan12 said:


> No concern at all just don't want someone getting hounded unnecessarily like I did... I actually think the best swirls came from Herc.



Maybe it's just that I'm not too familiar with English and got it wrong, but you meant there was someone stalking you for a schec of yours because of the finish? Am I right?


----------



## yan12

Correct. I had posted my Schecter getting swirled by Thorn the same time he took over for Darren. Darren backed out on the Ibby P&W 25th series which is another story, but Ron Thorn took over. I got tracked down and hounded by a fan of both Ron and Vai...it got uncomfortable. So I am leary of positing one off's and rare stuff anymore. Not because I don't want to share with like minded folks, but because I don't need to have someone knocking on my door for my wife and kids to deal with. Hard to have privacy these days as it is, so I have decided to keep off the grid with pics.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

eelblack2 said:


> Halloween edition swirl
> View attachment 105124


Out of all the weird inlays and abalone I really like the bat inlays


----------



## Zado

yan12 said:


> Correct. I had posted my Schecter getting swirled by Thorn the same time he took over for Darren. Darren backed out on the Ibby P&W 25th series which is another story, but Ron Thorn took over. I got tracked down and hounded by a fan of both Ron and Vai...it got uncomfortable. So I am leary of positing one off's and rare stuff anymore. Not because I don't want to share with like minded folks, but because I don't need to have someone knocking on my door for my wife and kids to deal with. Hard to have privacy these days as it is, so I have decided to keep off the grid with pics.



Mmmmm ok not that we needed another evidence that the world's gone insane, but here it is. Sorry to hear that mate.


----------



## MrWulf

Wait why would they track you down for? All because some rare swirl?


----------



## olejason

I am cracking up at the thought of some guy knocking on my door asking to see my swirl guitar


----------



## Zado

When you are waiting for some news about other 2022 models and they deliver this


----------



## Zado

I don't get why such discrepancy between the import line and their USA custom shop. I mean the imports look good but mostly decent lately, their USA stuff is ALWAYS amazing.


----------



## cardinal

Zado said:


> I don't get why such discrepancy between the import line and their USA custom shop. I mean the imports look good but mostly decent lately, their USA stuff is ALWAYS amazing.


Individual block saddles on a Tele make baby Jesus cry.


----------



## Zado

cardinal said:


> Individual block saddles on a Tele make baby Jesus cry.


Eh that's how they make PTs  i kinda dig it, tho


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cardinal said:


> Individual block saddles on a Tele make baby Jesus cry.


Jesus had bad taste.


----------



## dav43

new Schecter PT Nick johnston signature diamond series on the way!!!!


----------



## Zado

Is it just me or the official site doesn't work? Hasnt been in a couple of days or more. Maybe they're uploading some new models?


----------



## Zado

dav43 said:


> new Schecter PT Nick johnston signature diamond series on the way!!!!
> View attachment 105651
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 105653
> 
> View attachment 105654




Cool, definitely. Though I think the Route 66 still looks better and they should make them worldwide avaiable. Or maybe they aren't, cause it'd cut some of their USA models market.


----------



## Isolationist

Zado said:


> Is it just me or the official site doesn't work? Hasnt been in a couple of days or more. Maybe they're uploading some new models?



Not just you, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Vegetta

dav43 said:


> new Schecter PT Nick johnston signature diamond series on the way!!!!
> View attachment 105651
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 105653
> 
> View attachment 105654


HOLY SHIT 

this is great


----------



## Zado

Isolationist said:


> Not just you, I was thinking the same thing.



In b4 hacking attack from Putin's crew.


----------



## StevenC

Zado said:


> Is it just me or the official site doesn't work? Hasnt been in a couple of days or more. Maybe they're uploading some new models?


The website never works and I've been asking them to fix it for years


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Works for me, but it's super slow

Which has always been the case for me.


----------



## tian

dav43 said:


> new Schecter PT Nick johnston signature diamond series on the way!!!!
> View attachment 105651
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 105653
> 
> View attachment 105654


As someone who just picked up a PT Special, the guitar is absolutely amazing quality but the neck P90 is not balanced with the bridge single coil at all. Not a huge problem for me as I was just after the 3-saddle bridge and bridge pickup but I wouldn't be surprised if these have the same issue with that neck pickup.

EDIT: Also if you plan on trying to change the pickup config, the non-standard pickguard means you've gotta go custom from what I've been able to find. Regardless, can't emphasize enough how impressed I am by the overall quality.


----------



## Zado

New models for the Italian market: Route 66 line got expanded with the Route 66 Elite series








SCHECTER R66 ELITE - Gold Music


Mai come in questi ultimi due anni scenari e orizzonti sono in costante mutamento, ci siamo abituati ad improvvisare, a navigare a vista, spesso con il solo istinto a farci da bussola.




www.gold-music.it





Essentially strats (and soon PTs I guess) with roasted neck (like the old series), lockings, gotoh bridge ( licensed schecter with the old ones), figured top (eeeeewwwwwww) and 10 positions switch. No idea why they went with a 10 position switch when Schecter invented a whole mini switch system back in the day tho.


----------



## Zado

You can also nuke some countries if you get the right combo.


----------



## Mathemagician

Zado said:


> When you are waiting for some news about other 2022 models and they deliver this


Awww yeah. 2006 is back baby!!


----------



## Anquished

I just want a new 7 string Avenger, please schec.


----------



## Zado

Mathemagician said:


> Awww yeah. 2006 is back baby!!


Yup, also they've been around for at least 5 years I believe.


----------



## cip 123

There isn't much new this year, there's some solid stuff but nothing crazy. It's all gonna be stuff that will sell but not make SSO go crazy. 

They'll be doing the steady releases throughout the year again.


----------



## Zado

cip 123 said:


> There isn't much new this year, there's some solid stuff but nothing crazy. It's all gonna be stuff that will sell but not make SSO go crazy.
> 
> They'll be doing the steady releases throughout the year again.


I hope they WILL release something else in 2022. It's been pretty disappointing now, and I'm really having my whole attention stuck on Esp and Jackson stuff. Again, I can understand the idea of showing the new stuff when it's ready in shops, but I can't just keep my Gas under control because "hey, Schecter might release something cool this year, or they might know who knows".


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> I hope they WILL release something else in 2022. It's been pretty disappointing now, and I'm really having my whole attention stuck on Esp and Jackson stuff. Again, I can understand the idea of showing the new stuff when it's ready in shops, but I can't just keep my Gas under control because "hey, Schecter might release something cool this year, or they might know who knows".


Aside from the stuff that's already released this year there's not much in the next batch that's "cool".

Like I said it will all sell well etc, but there's no new lines etc just more availability on current lines which is great for some and is a pretty good move given the current global climate. Schecter just being Schecter this year I think. 

Schecter already have cool guitars out there for me I'll just grab a used one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## AMOS

dav43 said:


> new Schecter PT Nick johnston signature diamond series on the way!!!!
> View attachment 105651
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 105653
> 
> View attachment 105654


How does the tone stack up against a USA Fender?


----------



## Zado

AMOS said:


> How does the tone stack up against a USA Fender?


depends on the American series you are considering, and the genre you play. If it's heavy stuff, not much difference to be heard no matter the model.


----------



## Seabeast2000

The T Exotic basses are finally listed on the New Bass page.





__





Shopping







www.schecterguitars.com





Yep, Black Limba bodies.


----------



## olejason

How long am I going to have to wait for them to do a bass with a wenge neck? The SVSS w/ black limba body and wenge neck is freakin awesome.


----------



## Mboogie7

Patiently waiting for the Aaron Marshall sig to drop… patiently losing patience haha.


----------



## Zado

olejason said:


> How long am I going to have to wait for them to do a bass with a wenge neck? The SVSS w/ black limba body and wenge neck is freakin awesome.


More or less about the same I'm waiting for a proper V guitar.

And it wouldn't be so hard ya know? Like this


----------



## Vegetta

That V looks great .... and then you see the headstock and sigh...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Zado said:


> More or less about the same I'm waiting for a proper V guitar.
> 
> And it wouldn't be so hard ya know? Like this


that headstock is fucking atrocious on a V. Otherwise the specs are pretty sick


----------



## NoodleFace

All of schecter stuff has been very boring. Yikes. I love my c7 SLS elite


----------



## Zado

I'm a fan of that headstock honestly, especially on a V. Has a retro vibe I like a lot.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Zado said:


> I'm a fan of that headstock honestly, especially on a V. Has a retro vibe I like a lot.



Yeah, I like it too.


----------



## Zado

New multiscale Omen Elite series.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Finally added a new 8-string to the Omen series. Took them fucking long enough. 






EDIT: oh shit the 7-string is 25.5 - 27''.


----------



## josh1

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Finally added a new 8-string to the Omen series. Took them fucking long enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: oh shit the 7-string is 25.5 - 27''.


I wonder how much the 7 string will be


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

josh1 said:


> I wonder how much the 7 string will be


$749


----------



## Albake21

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> $749


Damn.... alright they got my attention for a budget multiscale 7. 

These are Indo made, right?


----------



## tian

Those are pretty dope. My multi-scale Silver Mountain gets a lot of play and is really comfy. Schecter got it right with their parallel fret placement.


----------



## Mathemagician

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Finally added a new 8-string to the Omen series. Took them fucking long enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: oh shit the 7-string is 25.5 - 27''.



I’m usually pretty forgiving on finishes. But these are boring. Not ugly just meh. Hope the specs make the target audience happy tho. That’s what counts.


----------



## Estilo

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Finally added a new 8-string to the Omen series. Took them fucking long enough.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: oh shit the 7-string is 25.5 - 27''.



Curiously, they got rid of excess fretboard behind the nut, which still plagues the pricier Reaper MS. 

Definitely welcoming the fanned 8. Hope it's priced reasonably here. Was about to splash bonus money into a custom MS but the seller was cunty. Blessing in disguise I guess.


----------



## Anquished

GuitarGuitar shows these at £739 which seems pretty decent.

Also noticed this:




Damien multiscale 8, no idea if this has already been announced or not?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Anquished said:


> GuitarGuitar shows these at £739 which seems pretty decent.
> 
> Also noticed this:
> 
> View attachment 106074
> 
> 
> Damien multiscale 8, no idea if this has already been announced or not?


The Damien line and Omen Elite line are interchangable. Same exact specs, just different finishes. So it's not too surprising.


----------



## StevenC

I'd like to express my dislike of 25.5-27" scale without doing the trope


----------



## josh1

I wish they made one in the neon green they used for Keith Merrow.


----------



## Guamskyy

So I was looking at this Mach-7 lefty and everything was looking amazing till I noticed something odd lol


The control cavity setting was set for the “right” way! I mean it doesn’t hurt anything but still found it funny.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Guamskyy said:


> So I was looking at this Mach-7 lefty and everything was looking amazing till I noticed something odd lol
> View attachment 106097
> 
> The control cavity setting was set for the “right” way! I mean it doesn’t hurt anything but still found it funny.


The controls are on the other side though?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

For some reason that's the way Schecter did it for the entire Mach series.


----------



## Guamskyy

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> For some reason that's the way Schecter did it for the entire Mach series.


Oh weird! I just assumed it was a factory mistake but I guess it was intentional


----------



## MrWulf

It looks pretty goofy with the backplate orientated in the right hand model's direction tbh


----------



## Crundles

Not sure if it's been posted, but this seems to be Rob Scallon's signature 8-string Schecter, or maybe a prototype version? Also has some pretty wacky sounds in it to enjoy regardless:



edit: yeah it's a prototype I guess, there's a second video on Rob's channel:


----------



## oremus91

Mboogie7 said:


> Patiently waiting for the Aaron Marshall sig to drop… patiently losing patience haha.



He stated as far back as Jan that it was "in production", its frustrating we haven't even seen one in the wild yet. I've contacted sweetwater a few times, and even they have no word from schecter.


----------



## Zado




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Crundles said:


> Not sure if it's been posted, but this seems to be Rob Scallon's signature 8-string Schecter, or maybe a prototype version? Also has some pretty wacky sounds in it to enjoy regardless:
> 
> 
> 
> edit: yeah it's a prototype I guess, there's a second video on Rob's channel:



Someone made a thread for it






Schecter Rob Scallon Signature - 8 String Fanned


Saw this teased in the Schecter mega thread but figured it could use its own thread. This is the first non teaser I've seen of it so far.




sevenstring.org






oremus91 said:


> He stated as far back as Jan that it was "in production", its frustrating we haven't even seen one in the wild yet. I've contacted sweetwater a few times, and even they have no word from schecter.


I said this in another thread but the pandemic seemed to hit Schecter hard. Wouldn't be surprised if there's production issues.


----------



## NoodleFace

Zado said:


>



Any time I see a crackle finish I think in my head "what black metal band's logo is this"


----------



## Mboogie7

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I said this in another thread but the pandemic seemed to hit Schecter hard. Wouldn't be surprised if there's production issues.


Yeah, I’m getting to the point where I’m just planning on 2023. I work in the aerospace industry and know that logistics around the world are still very much a shit show at times.

I guess this gives me more time to be responsible and save for when it does finally drop.


----------



## Taylord

The NJ Teles are off the website again. I have a pal with an endorsement and his rep said they would be out in May. No word on the AM models yet. Def want the 6.


----------



## Zado

I hope that, at least, the first production batches will ooze quality, which is something that lacked in the past IIRC.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

I need the Fanfret Silver Mountain in 9 strings 30" to something
Would sell a kidney for that
Mix



and


----------



## Zado

No, you need a V-1. Everyone here does. But they won't listen.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Zado said:


> No, you need a V-1. Everyone here does. But they won't listen.


Asymmetrical V's >> Regular V's


----------



## Zado

RobDobble6S7 said:


> Asymmetrical V's >> Regular V's




Mmmm depends. According to science the Flying V is the coolest looking thing ever. But sometimes depends on the genre, I dig both.

And technically the V-1 is asymmetrical. Or drunk symmetrical.


----------



## jwade

I really dig this one:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

jwade said:


> I really dig this one:


Cesar Soto has cool taste in gear. Killer looking Schecter Explorers, Wizard amps

...also isn't a sex pest.


----------



## Zado

New Schecter Reapers!


New Schecter Reapers! | We have a great range of Electric Guitars available online | Next day UK delivery for orders over £99




www.peachguitars.com





They really can't keep themselves from making figured tops.


----------



## Xaeldaren

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Cesar Soto has cool taste in gear. Killer looking Schecter Explorers, Wizard amps
> 
> ...also isn't a sex pest.


The volume knob is even in the perfect place for heavy-handed cavemen such as myself.


----------



## jwade

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Cesar Soto has cool taste in gear. Killer looking Schecter Explorers, Wizard amps
> 
> ...also isn't a sex pest.


Didn't know who that was, had to google the name. Didn't understand your post, is that a Ministry reference? I think I only know that Jesus built my hot rod song.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

jwade said:


> Didn't know who that was, had to google the name. Didn't understand your post, is that a Ministry reference? I think I only know that Jesus built my hot rod song.


Gonna sour the mood real quick, but the former guitarist Sin Quirin diddled with minors.
By all accounts, Cesar Soto seems like the complete opposite of Sin.


Zado said:


> New Schecter Reapers!
> 
> 
> New Schecter Reapers! | We have a great range of Electric Guitars available online | Next day UK delivery for orders over £99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peachguitars.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really can't keep themselves from making figured tops.


At least there's no ugly-ass Kiesel bevel. They did the right thing and had the flame top match the curve of the bevel.
I'm just getting tired of red. Give us more green, purple, blue, white, etc...

Curious about the San Andras pickups. I had a friend try the USA Super Rocks and he hated them.


----------



## Zado

Schecter pickups are always hated, but just cause they are often misunderstood. I've seen people swapping out Sonic Seducers and Apocalypse cause they are not djenticulate and hot enough. Many got the idea that "hey, schecter pickups featured, they must be pretty brootal", and end up being disappointed, but very few Schecter pickups are that heavy. 




HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Gonna sour the mood real quick, but the former guitarist Sin Quirin diddled with minors.
> By all accounts, Cesar Soto seems like the complete opposite of Sin.


No idea Sin was like that. He had twisted taste for guitars as well tho, his signature Schecter looked ugly


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Zado said:


> Schecter pickups are always hated, but just cause they are often misunderstood. I've seen people swapping out Sonic Seducers and Apocalypse cause they are not djenticulate and hot enough. Many got the idea that "hey, schecter pickups featured, they must be pretty brootal", and end up being disappointed, but very few Schecter pickups are that heavy.



idk man the apocalypse set in the C7 FRS I played sounded fucking brutal, they were some of the meanest sounding pickups I've ever heard


----------



## MrWulf

For whats worth the Banshee Elite 7 i bought had their SuperCharger pickups. And i thought they were quite alright, good articulation and tight but feels a bit underpowered. I swapped them out for the Black Winter 7 and never looked back.


----------



## josh1

Guys, I finally found one. I am a huge Syn Gates fan and I have been searching for this guitar for years. It's the Synyster Gates City of Evil C-1. Yesterday morning I was browsing the 'verb and there it was. I immediately sent an offer and a few moments later it was mine. This is my white whale guitar. There were only 100 made, 50 US and 50 internationally and hand signed by Gates himself. I've never been so excited for a guitar!


----------



## mlp187

josh1 said:


> Guys, I finally found one. I am a huge Syn Gates fan and I have been searching for this guitar for years. It's the Synyster Gates City of Evil C-1. Yesterday morning I was browsing the 'verb and there it was. I immediately sent an offer and a few moments later it was mine. This is my white whale guitar. There were only 100 made, 50 US and 50 internationally and hand signed by Gates himself. I've never been so excited for a guitar!
> 
> 
> View attachment 106418
> View attachment 106419
> View attachment 106421


Congrats! That is a great feeling, so stoked for you.
Edit: just realized we’re in the New Schecter Models thread. Maybe post an NGD?


----------



## josh1

mlp187 said:


> Congrats! That is a great feeling, so stoked for you.
> Edit: just realized we’re in the New Schecter Models thread. Maybe post an NGD?


I haven't received the guitar yet but got a little excited and wanted to share the news without posting a new thread lol.


----------



## Mathemagician

jwade said:


> I really dig this one:



Quoting just to agree with you. I LOOOOVE gold hardware on black. I blame Gibson’s that I stared at as a kid. So cool.




josh1 said:


> Guys, I finally found one. I am a huge Syn Gates fan and I have been searching for this guitar for years. It's the Synyster Gates City of Evil C-1. Yesterday morning I was browsing the 'verb and there it was. I immediately sent an offer and a few moments later it was mine. This is my white whale guitar. There were only 100 made, 50 US and 50 internationally and hand signed by Gates himself. I've never been so excited for a guitar!
> 
> 
> View attachment 106418
> View attachment 106419
> View attachment 106421



Congrats on getting “the one”! Very cool that it’s personally signed too. When did these even come out?


----------



## josh1

Mathemagician said:


> Quoting just to agree with you. I LOOOOVE gold hardware on black. I blame Gibson’s that I stared at as a kid. So cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on getting “the one”! Very cool that it’s personally signed too. When did these even come out?


I believe it was 2016


----------



## yan12

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Curious about the San Andras pickups. I had a friend try the USA Super Rocks and he hated them.



I am very well versed with Schecter USA pickups and have tried just about all. Concerning heavy music specifically, here are my 2 cents and I currently have all of these pickups.

San Andreas is very hot and lots of overtones. It sits between a Brimstone and Apocalypse in either alder or swamp ash for me. IT is bright and articulate. No problem doing VH to Dime thrash

Apocalypse is probably my favorite, it leans more 80's gain like I grew up on, but is more modern and tight than an 80's pickup. It is the loosest of these three pickups and sounds fantastic in a ton of settings. 

Brimstone is very tight and focused. It does not respond as well to my ears with a tone knob...the other two seem to react better to a tone sweep. The Brimstone is the most modern metal sounding pickup to me and better suited for thrash levels of gain...very articulate. Does not spilt as well as the San Andreas or the Apocalypse.

I like them all and let' face it, you can tweak your amp as well. But playing all three of these in same setup without twisting a knob, these are my observations. All guitars are bolt on neck. I also think mahogany bodies would roll of a little high end of the Brimstone and San Andreas...but I like that top end to cut so as usual, it't up to the end user.

The Super Rocks are great but very 80's and super awesome in split mode. Good for an HSS setup for heavy blues rock


----------



## Zado

I'm elk level horny for this


----------



## Vegetta

Zado said:


> I'm elk level horny for this


Are those 25.5"? I would really dig the white one as a 27"


----------



## mlp187

Even with the dog-shit tier rendering I’m still super into the black one.
Glad to see some non-burl/silver mountain/apocalypse finish, and I’m really hoping this is a gloss finish.


----------



## Zado

Vegetta said:


> Are those 25.5"? I would really dig the white one as a 27"


Yup, 25.5" scale.

Description:

_If you are looking for a turbocharged guitar that can deliver a ferocious bite, gnarly growl and a monster bark, Schecter could just be the guys for you. Having established themselves as one of the hottest brands around for the more aggressive player, their 2022 range yet again delivers the kind of guitars that stop you in your tracks!

The Reaper 6 is a tonal monster, with an African Mahogany body the Reaper has a sweet flat top with a bevel edge and a cracking Gloss Black finish. The set neck construction with ultra-access gives ultimate stability and easy access to the upper frets, perfect for reaching those high notes.

The Wenge neck is comfortable, perfect for a secure playing experience. The Ebony fingerboard boasts Pearloid line inlays and an Ultra-Thin C profile, 24 X-Jumbo frets and a 14" radius, its fast and comfortable.

Loaded with a duo of Schecter San Andreas pickups, the Reaper delivers a huge amount of high output midrange growl. The Decimators are shaped to really cut through the mix and do so in serious style, and with a coil split push/pull you get even greater tonal variation!

With Metal Knurled tuners and custom hardtail string thru body bridge, you get great tuning stability and intonation. This is a really well designed and constructed guitar; it offers everything the modern player needs. It's a lean, mean, riff machine!_

and

_Sleek and sharp, the new Reaper-6 Custom has looks that kill! A Khaya African Mahogany body that delivers resonant tonality and custom shop-level looks is paired to a deep-set and reinforced 25.5” scale, wenge ultra-thin "C" neck with ebony fretboard. Once you strap it on, you’ll notice how the extensive body contouring and Ultra-Access neck carve ensure ergonomic comfort and effortless playability – this monster machine is built for speed and comfort!

The Reaper-6 Custom boasts a full range of tonal possibilities courtesy of a calibrated set of Schecter San Andreas pickups that cut through the mix like a scythe yet remain versatile enough to be at home in nearly any sonic territory. To keep your tuning rock-solid, you’ll find a Hipshot Hardtail bridge and Schecter locking tuners with contrasting black and chrome appointments for an extra touch of flash. Coming to you with premium specs at a blue-collar price, the Reaper-6 Custom plays and sounds just as awesome as it looks!_





Just to refresh some memories


----------



## Zado

Specs:



*Body Material: *Khaya African Mahogany
*Top Contour: *Flat Top
*Binding:* White 1-ply
*Construction:* Set Neck w/ Ultra Access
*Fretboard: *Ebony 
*Neck Material: *Wenge
*Inlays: *Pearloid Lines
*Scale: *25.5” (648 mm)
*Neck Shape: *Ultra Thin “C”
*Thickness: *at 1st Fret .748” (19 mm)/@ 12th Fret .787” (20 mm)
*Frets:* 24 X-Jumbo Stainless Steel
*Fretboard Radius:* Compound 12” (305 mm) to 16” (406 mm)
*Nut:* Graph Tech Black Tusq XL
*Nut Width:* 1.653” (42 mm)
*Truss Rod: *2-Way Adjustable Rod w/ 5/32” (4mm) Allen Nut
*Bridge Pickup:* Schecter San Andreas
*Neck Pickup:* Schecter San Andreas
*Controls:* Volume/Tone (Push-Pull)/3-Way Lever
*Hardware Color: *Black and Chrome
*Tuners:* Schecter Locking
*Bridge: *Hipshot Hardtail (.125) w/ String Thru Body 
*Knobs:* Metal Knurled w/ Set Screw
*Strings: *Ernie Ball Regular Slinky #2221 (.010-.046)
*Case: *SGR-1C "Case Sold Separately"

The body wood is the greatest addition, no cheapo philippine mahogany/nato/meranthi/luan wood, but solid mahogany.


----------



## Zhysick

I'm afraid to see the price but this is basically what I have been looking for since... I don't even know. I would still orefer an ESP M-I but I expect this Schecter to be cheaper and I'm interested in their pickups so...

Great!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zhysick said:


> I'm afraid to see the price but this is basically what I have been looking for since... I don't even know. I would still orefer an ESP M-I but I expect this Schecter to be cheaper and I'm interested in their pickups so...
> 
> Great!!


Looking to be around $1299 I imagine.


----------



## Zhysick

Yes... That will translate in about 1500€ even if conversion now is about 1=1...


----------



## Zado

Taxes and duties being a pain as usual, no surprise. Consider ESPs are going to be more expensive as well


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Do Schecters in EU still have that "mystery" tax (  )? Or are they competitively priced now?


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Do Schecters in EU still have that "mystery" tax (  )? Or are they competitively priced now?


Well I've seen worse, not sure about 2022 stuff but in general there's a 100-200 € increase for Schecters, but again, it's been worse in the past, at least here in Italy


----------



## Shoeless_jose

josh1 said:


> Guys, I finally found one. I am a huge Syn Gates fan and I have been searching for this guitar for years. It's the Synyster Gates City of Evil C-1. Yesterday morning I was browsing the 'verb and there it was. I immediately sent an offer and a few moments later it was mine. This is my white whale guitar. There were only 100 made, 50 US and 50 internationally and hand signed by Gates himself. I've never been so excited for a guitar!
> 
> 
> View attachment 106418
> View attachment 106419
> View attachment 106421



That's so awesome I remember seeing them twice the year that album came out and wanted the white with the invaders so bad. So cool enjoy


----------



## Zado




----------



## Zado

4


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Basically my whole experience with Schecter


----------



## olejason

The solid wenge necks feel incredible. Glad to see it being used on more guitars!


----------



## Zado

olejason said:


> The solid wenge necks feel incredible. Glad to see it being used on more guitars!



Yup. And I hope these sell like beer, so in the future there will be more guitars with simple, no frills finishes like em, but more base specs, and cheaper.

For example this reminds me of a PT 










So wouldn't be nice to see a Reaper shaped PT? I say I'd be great.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Smart move mixing up the black and chrome hardware on the rest of the body. Minor detail but it always looked weird how the Hipshot brigdes, as well as the FR1500/Special Hot Rod had the black and silver hardware, but the rest of the hardware was straight black.


----------



## Zado

Oh, rumors say they are loaded with Schutzstaffel frets.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Albake21

Damn these look really nice, hoping for a 7 string hardtail or a 6 string floyd.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


>



Fucking hell I can't decide which one I prefer 
also I wonder what the diff between the Reaper Elite and Custom are? Just the finish?
EDIT: And the Elite has the Hipshot Ibby bridge.


----------



## Hoss632

Schecter pretty much won me over with these new Reapers. Probably will trade out of my c-1 platinum for them once the time comes. I may not like the ultra thin C neck but I'll make it work. I hope they decide to do a 7 string with a 26.5-27 inch scale down the road


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Unless something else comes up, that Reaper Custom is going to be a purchase in the future.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay so according to a dude on FB they hit the shelves in August.


----------



## Hoss632

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Okay so according to a dude on FB they hit the shelves in August.


This is good to know. Hopefully I'll get a chance to try one out before buying. I can deal with the ultra thin C neck, I've just never played a wenge neck before so I'm curious if I'll like how it feels in hand.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Wish they made one with a Floyd. I just already have a Duvell so hard to pull trigger on another hard tail super strat even with the sexy neck. Although I guess the SVSS exotic would scratch most of the same itches


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hoss632 said:


> This is good to know. Hopefully I'll get a chance to try one out before buying. I can deal with the ultra thin C neck, I've just never played a wenge neck before so I'm curious if I'll like how it feels in hand.


I'm happy that I have time to save.  Really good news for me. 
...I do have to get used to thin necks if this really has the ultra thin one.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> also I wonder what the diff between the Reaper Elite and Custom are? Just the finish?



Elite: Korean, open gear tuners (hipshot)
Custom: Indo, Schecter lockings


----------



## Hoss632

Zado said:


> Elite: Korean, open gear tuners (hipshot)
> Custom: Indo, Schecter lockings


Are both going to be set necks? Only reason I ask is Drum City has Reaper elite prototypes up for sale that are neck-thru. so I didn't know if the production version would be the same or different.


----------



## Zado

Hoss632 said:


> Are both going to be set necks? Only reason I ask is Drum City has Reaper elite prototypes up for sale that are neck-thru. so I didn't know if the production version would be the same or different.



Specs are said to be set neck for both, but this looks like neck thru to me.


----------



## Zado

Reaper-6 Custom







www.schecterguitars.com





Specs are super interesting for the price.


----------



## Tree

The black one look so slick, but the inlays drive me nuts! I played some variation of a Reaper 6 (CR 6 I think) at GC the other day and was blown away with the quality and feel. These necks are so nice. I may have to fight my nit picking and get one since these should be considerably nicer than the one I played.


----------



## profwoot

Zado said:


> Specs are said to be set neck for both, but this looks like neck thru to me.


My KM6 (Mk I) is a set neck and looks just like that. They do a good job hiding it, but at least on mine it's obvious by the grain on the back. The one pictured seems to be trying even harder to hide it with the solid stripe.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> Elite: Korean, open gear tuners (hipshot)
> Custom: Indo, Schecter lockings


Interesting, I saw the prototype Reaper Elite on DCGL's website was made in Indo. Guess they changed their mind.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Interesting, I saw the prototype Reaper Elite on DCGL's website was made in Indo. Guess they changed their mind.



Might also be that they're doing some and some. But really, at least for me the Custom are FAR more appealing


----------



## Zado

What the hell is happening with them? Two days and they're being awesome as ever?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Zado said:


> What the hell is happening with them? Two days and they're being awesome as ever?











1985 Schecter Genesis G6 Illusion Electric Guitar


When Darcy Kuronen, the musical instrument curator at the Museum of Fine Arts in Boston, contacted me in early 1999 about their upcoming exhibition of guitars as art, which eventually became the Dangerous Curves exhibition, I was psyched. Guitars as art is my credo, why I collect. Well, at least...




www.myrareguitars.com





Check the first comment if interested


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> What the hell is happening with them? Two days and they're being awesome as ever?


----------



## Perge

Zado said:


> Specs are said to be set neck for both, but this looks like neck thru to me.


Will be so glad when we get past these fade finishes. Obviously they're a hit and I'm somewhere in the minirity, but hot damn they've turned me off of some guitars that were otherwise great. 

The black and white ones look nice though. Like others have said, really hope we get a MS7 version.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I like the fades.  Way fucking better than the poopburst burls and Kiesel bevels.


----------



## mlp187

I want to be clear that I like all the finish varieties, but there is no reason why plain black can’t coexist w/ all of the others.
Except for satin (which I own, lol). Fuck satin.


----------



## dirtool

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Basically my whole experience with Schecter
> 
> View attachment 106493
> 
> 
> View attachment 106495


I hope schecter make more different colour like green or purple, rather than black and red.


----------



## Anquished

Hol' up.


----------



## Tree

Anquished said:


> View attachment 106566
> 
> 
> Hol' up.


Now that is hot! I massively prefer multiscale for 7s and above, and the angle makes the inlays more appealing to me as well. Damn, I don't need a new 7 or have the money for it, but...


----------



## Perge

Anquished said:


> View attachment 106566
> 
> 
> Hol' up.


Like this! So fucking close. Looks like their ink ran low half way through. Much prefer the looks of the last set of reapers, but those had that gross fretboard above the nut thing going on that cheap multiscales do.


----------



## Mathemagician

Zado said:


> Oh, rumors say they are loaded with Schutzstaffel frets.



What are stroopwaffel frets?


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Mathemagician said:


> What are stroopwaffel frets?


Schutzstaffel was the Nazi paramilitary force, otherwise known as the SS. SS also stands for stainless steel


----------



## Mathemagician

Oh daaaaamn. Learn so much on sso.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm gonna be the SSO nitpicker:
Hate how far away that bridge pickup is from the bridge on the bass strings.


----------



## josh1

Honestly I'm glad someone sees the same thing. The SS inlays are what hold me back from buying one. Seriously cringe. Idk how they let these out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

In Schecter's defense, it's unfortunately super common across brands where the angle of the fan is greater than the angle of the pickup slant. Then again, near the beginning of last decade, they tried to relocate the bridge pickup of most of their models closer to the bridge, so it kinda sucks they didn't do the same thing here.


----------



## Shask

Hoss632 said:


> Schecter pretty much won me over with these new Reapers. Probably will trade out of my c-1 platinum for them once the time comes. I may not like the ultra thin C neck but I'll make it work. I hope they decide to do a 7 string with a 26.5-27 inch scale down the road


The thinner neck is the main reason I dont have a Reaper. These look great, but I MUCH prefer the thicker neck on my Hellraiser vs the thinner neck on my CR-6.

I love Schecter, but they drive me crazy because pretty much the only non-arch top guitar they make, with the thin C neck profile is the SVSS series.


----------



## LegionsOfRaum

Shask said:


> The thinner neck is the main reason I dont have a Reaper. These look great, but I MUCH prefer the thicker neck on my Hellraiser vs the thinner neck on my CR-6.
> 
> I love Schecter, but they drive me crazy because pretty much the only non-arch top guitar they make, with the thin C neck profile is the SVSS series.


The Schecter Ultra Thin C is the best neck I've ever played on. Their thin C is not bad but I have a 1st gen Loomis 7 string with a neck that feels like a baseball bat cut in half, and that is supposedly a Thin-C neck, lol.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Zado said:


> What the hell is happening with them? Two days and they're being awesome as ever?


I didn't know it was possible to make a guild blade runner look worse. Now i do


----------



## Mathemagician

It’s neat.


----------



## dirtool

Albake21 said:


> Damn these look really nice, hoping for a 7 string hardtail or a 6 string floyd.


Schecter finally nails it, no complain about the spec and aesthetic, hope there are 7 string hardtail & floyd without sustainiac, then I might get both.


----------



## dirtool

Anquished said:


> View attachment 106566
> 
> 
> Hol' up.


The pickups look not slanted?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

dirtool said:


> The pickups look not slanted?


They are, but the angle doesn't match the bridge. Something I hope Schecter fixes in the future.


----------



## spudmunkey

bwh0005 said:


> Looks like schecter either has a different version of the MGK sig for Guitar center or there’s a version 2 already.
> https://www.guitarcenter.com/Schecter-Guitar-Research/Machine-Gun-Kelly-PT-Electric-Guitar.gc



If you ever wanted them, grab 'em while you can...


----------



## Zado

I remember reading he's going back to rap for the next album, not that he's quitting rock for good.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Re-release the MGK sig as a non-sig guitar.


----------



## dirtool

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They are, but the angle doesn't match the bridge. Something I hope Schecter fixes in the future.








The omen elite-7 ms has better angle alignment, what a shame.


----------



## yan12

Help me understand this alignment thing...I don't play fanned frets.

To me the Schecter looks good, especially compared to what we had in the 80's, with humbuckers having parallel coils, we slanted the pickups all over and different ways.

String alignment suffered with pole pieces but hard to say if tone did. These newer guitars have humbuckers that are already slanted so that seems like a good thing to me. What am I missing here? Is the tone greatly affected or is it purely cosmetic?


----------



## RobDobble6S7

yan12 said:


> Help me understand this alignment thing...I don't play fanned frets.
> 
> To me the Schecter looks good, especially compared to what we had in the 80's, with humbuckers having parallel coils, we slanted the pickups all over and different ways.
> 
> String alignment suffered with pole pieces but hard to say if tone did. These newer guitars have humbuckers that are already slanted so that seems like a good thing to me. What am I missing here? Is the tone greatly affected or is it purely cosmetic?


When the poles are closer to the bridge, it helps make the tone more aggressive. This can also be aided by picking technique of course, but it just helps to make it a little bit easier iirc.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

dirtool said:


> The omen elite-7 ms has better angle alignment, what a shame.



Seems like the factory that makes those budget pickups can work with a bigger angle. No clue why Schecter's own CS can't do the same 



yan12 said:


> Help me understand this alignment thing...I don't play fanned frets.
> 
> To me the Schecter looks good, especially compared to what we had in the 80's, with humbuckers having parallel coils, we slanted the pickups all over and different ways.
> 
> String alignment suffered with pole pieces but hard to say if tone did. These newer guitars have humbuckers that are already slanted so that seems like a good thing to me. What am I missing here? Is the tone greatly affected or is it purely cosmetic?



What @RobDobble6S7 said. The further away the bridge pickup is from the bridge, the smoother and rounder the sound gets. 






Couple of videos on how pickup placement changes tone


Pretty helpful video since he uses the same exact guitar for these comparisons. just modified to where he can tweak positions. The bridge position one is a little more subtle (given it's just angling it vs moving the entire pickup), but you can hear a clear difference between a 21/22-fret...




www.sevenstring.org


----------



## profwoot

I held out getting a strandberg partially because of the pickups not being slanted, but I just got a NX6 Metal and it still sounds pretty great. (I had planned to swap the Suhr pickups with some BKP polymaths I just took out of another guitar but it sounds pretty great as is. It's also really loud acoustically, which is a bit surprising for such a small body.)

I still wish more companies would slant the pickups on principle, but it might not be quite as big of a deal as I had previously thought.


----------



## yan12

Gotcha...so it's more about getting a tighter sound for the longer scale. Not about the pole pieces lining up a certain way.

I slant my neck pickups that way when I can...I posted this before, but I like the lower strings having a bit more bite to them this way.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

yan12 said:


> Gotcha...so it's more about getting a tighter sound for the longer scale. Not about the pole pieces lining up a certain way.
> 
> I slant my neck pickups that way when I can...I posted this before, but I like the lower strings having a bit more bite to them this way.


Yeah, it's about the sound. There's a lot of factors that change the sound, and the distance of the pickup from the bridge plays a big part. It's why I think the Hendrix strat layout is superior to the standard Strat layout, and wish more guitars used it... Big props to Charvel for doing that.


----------



## profwoot

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, it's about the sound. There's a lot of factors that change the sound, and the distance of the pickup from the bridge plays a big part. It's why I think the Hendrix strat layout is superior to the standard Strat layout, and wish more guitars used it... Big props to Charvel for doing that.


definitely agree with that. I love my strat but the bridge pickup is quite ice-picky because of that slant.


----------



## Albake21

spudmunkey said:


> If you ever wanted them, grab 'em while you can...
> i lo
> View attachment 106760


I love the guitar, but I just cannot give Schecter money knowing it's a MGK signature. Maybe if one shows up on the used market in the future, I'll consider it.


----------



## spudmunkey

Anquished said:


> View attachment 106566
> 
> 
> Hol' up.





dirtool said:


> The pickups look not slanted?





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They are, but the angle doesn't match the bridge. Something I hope Schecter fixes in the future.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Seems like the factory that makes those budget pickups can work with a bigger angle. No clue why Schecter's own CS can't do the same



Stand back: I have a theory.








What's super weird is that if I take pictures of the C-7 SLS Multiscale Elite model and the left-handed of the same model, flip around the left handed...










...and then overlay them...check this shit out:








Even though the scale lengths and parallel frets seem to be the same for the Omen and the Reaper (are they both 25.5-27, with 8th parallel?), it looks like on this model (and maybe others), they've switched to using one of Hipshot's more angled multiscale bridges. Perhaps jumping from 18 degrees to 21, or 21 to 26 (there is also an 11, but it doesn't have little steps inside for each string):




Given the 25.5-27/8th geometry, Hipshot calculates a 21.85 degree bridge, and recommends their 21" bridge, which is technically too small...and perhaps Schecter's got complaints about not having enough range for intonation with uber thick strings, so they jumped up to the next angle bridge. This would make their pickups look under-slanted from one model to the next.

The only way to correct for this would be to make the pickups for that model a sharper angle, but then the neck pickup would look goofy next to the fretboard (and as far as I know, nobody does this), or make them each in different angles, and that looks goofy (to some), too (and as a side effect, also increases costs by having to make multiple angles):


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Idk how old this prototype is, but I saw someone post this on FB.

Looks like it's a variant of the Banshee GT.


----------



## Hollowway

@yan12 its not so much about angling the pup toward the bridge on the bass end. It’s more about keeping the pole pieces all the same distance from the bridge. So if you imagine a straight fretted guitar, with a straight lip and bridge, and then skewed it like a rhombus, then you’d have the bridge and pole pieces along roughly the same angle. But in this particular schecter it looks like the pup isn’t angled enough, which leaves the bass side pole pieces farther from the bridge than they would normally be, so the sound would be the same as a straight fret guitar with a strat-angled bridge humbucker. (You bring up an interesting point though - I’ve always wanted a pup that was angled beyond the fan, just to get that extra bite in the bass and mellowness in the treble.)

@spudmunkey that forensic analysis was great! I bet you’re right. I’m one of the (few?) who is finicky about the bridge pup being angled more than the neck pup, just to say on with the fan. But I can appreciate why it’s hard, since there is no defined angle that different manufacturers can hang their hat on. There are a boatload of different angles, so having the neck and bridge the same at least cuts the total number of possibilities in half.


----------



## Zado




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I gotta say that the natural Omen Extreme keeps looking more and more tempting.


----------



## Zado

Yup, and the red E1 looks so 80s I might dig it more than I should.


----------



## Vegetta

So pumped to get the Nick Johnston PT


----------



## Vegetta

The Johnston PTs are on the Schecter site now for $899


----------



## Zado




----------



## Zado




----------



## Isolationist

Zado said:


>


I need this, I need it now.


----------



## shpence

Zado said:


>


Woah these look sweet.


----------



## Zado




----------



## dirtool

Zado said:


>


schecter wins this year


----------



## MrWulf

KM7?


----------



## Tree

That purple is going to have me making some stupid decisions if that becomes a production model.


----------



## mlp187

Is that Candy Apple Red in gloss? Sign me the fuck up now.


----------



## Zado

mlp187 said:


> Is that Candy Apple Red in gloss? Sign me the fuck up now.
> View attachment 107382


Asking, just waut


----------



## Zado

mlp187 said:


> Is that Candy Apple Red in gloss? Sign me the fuck up now.
> View attachment 107382


Ok it's a bass chewy made for a friend. No CAM finished KM for now..


----------



## Vegetta

After seeing those colors i kinda want a KM in Ibby road flare red or desert sun yellow


----------



## mlp187

Zado said:


> Ok it's a bass chewy made for a friend. No CAM finished KM for now..


Thank you for looking into it!


----------



## Surveyor 777

Zado said:


>




Some questions about this:

1. I assume these are KM7 MKIII models?
2. Are these artist models or hybrids? Just picked up a hybrid last month and would be very interested if these were hybrids, but I guess the Artist isn't that much more expensive.
3. Re: #2 - maybe these are Artists? I'm looking at the bridge area size/shape.
4. Assuming these are just through DCGL?
5. Any idea on timing?

Basically what I'm saying is - I want one. Preferably the orange one, but purple is nice.


----------



## Zado

Surveyor 777 said:


> Some questions about this:
> 
> 1. I assume these are KM7 MKIII models?
> 2. Are these artist models or hybrids? Just picked up a hybrid last month and would be very interested if these were hybrids, but I guess the Artist isn't that much more expensive.
> 3. Re: #2 - maybe these are Artists? I'm looking at the bridge area size/shape.
> 4. Assuming these are just through DCGL?
> 5. Any idea on timing?
> 
> Basically what I'm saying is - I want one. Preferably the orange one, but purple is nice.



I dont recall the difference between Hybrid, Artist and so on honestly, but consider they are all USA models, and yeah likely DCGL exclusives.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Surveyor 777 said:


> Some questions about this:
> 
> 1. I assume these are KM7 MKIII models?
> 2. Are these artist models or hybrids? Just picked up a hybrid last month and would be very interested if these were hybrids, but I guess the Artist isn't that much more expensive.
> 3. Re: #2 - maybe these are Artists? I'm looking at the bridge area size/shape.
> 4. Assuming these are just through DCGL?
> 5. Any idea on timing?
> 
> Basically what I'm saying is - I want one. Preferably the orange one, but purple is nice.


They're most likely USA Production KM7 Stage guitars. These aren't imports. Chewy works at the Schecter USA plant as a painter. 



Zado said:


> I dont recall the difference between Hybrid, Artist and so on honestly, but consider they are all USA models, and yeah likely DCGL exclusives.



The Hybrid is the affordable Korean KM7. The Artist is the expensive one.


----------



## dirtool

Zado said:


> I dont recall the difference between Hybrid, Artist and so on honestly, but consider they are all USA models, and yeah likely DCGL exclusives.


It is DCGL exclusives? I thought it is a renew of KM7 MKIII since Keith switch to lundgren btw.


----------



## Zado

dirtool said:


> It is DCGL exclusives? I thought it is a renew of KM7 MKIII since Keith switch to lundgren btw.


Not many details at the moment. But I guess when finishing process will be over, Schecter CS page will post more infos and we'll know their destination


----------



## Zado




----------



## Church2224

Took a pick of my USA Sunset Custom II to show the girlfriend, thought I would share


----------



## Tree

Church2224 said:


> Took a pick of my USA Sunset Custom II to show the girlfriend, thought I would share


Where’s the goods?


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Church2224 said:


> Took a pick of my USA Sunset Custom II to show the girlfriend, thought I would share


Something’s wrong here!


----------



## mlp187

.


----------



## Zado

Pics or it's a Kiesel.


----------



## jco5055

forgive me if this has already been talked about, but has Schecter really curtailed it's Masterworks and USA production? On the site there are now only 3 basic USA models, and a few artist models, and no order form for Masterworks.


----------



## Albake21

jco5055 said:


> forgive me if this has already been talked about, but has Schecter really curtailed it's Masterworks and USA production? On the site there are now only 3 basic USA models, and a few artist models, and no order form for Masterworks.


I could be wrong, but I believe for anything other than their standard USA stuff you have to manually reach out to them. I've noticed that for a while on their site.


----------



## Church2224

Tree said:


> Where’s the goods?


Sorry I don't know what happened guys.

As far as curtailing models that's just the website. There are plenty of models available but Schecters website sucks when it comes to the custom shop. They have an awesome 24 fret PT 7 string that I want 20 of for the USA production serie....


----------



## Church2224

Zado said:


> Pics or it's a Kiesel.


I gave you the pics!

Calling any of my guitars a Kiesel? Thems fighting words where I come from son....


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> I gave you the pics!
> 
> Calling any of my guitars a Kiesel? Thems fighting words where I come from son....


Ahahah sorry man I though it was a new one! That's definitely not a Kiesel


----------



## yan12

The form on the website has been BS for years.
Before covid, it was just a feeler type form anyhow. Since then the website gets no play.
Masterworks are going strong, running 16-18 months. Shigeki is really busy but contact a dealer and they will send you the real form for a real quote.

I use Jason at Drum City.


----------



## oremus91

Church2224 said:


> Sorry I don't know what happened guys.
> 
> As far as curtailing models that's just the website. There are plenty of models available but Schecters website sucks when it comes to the custom shop. They have an awesome 24 fret PT 7 string that I want 20 of for the USA production serie....


was this your own order or where are you getting them from?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

As expected


----------



## OmegaSlayer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> As expected


Where's the 9 string?


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> As expected


Drunken bat inlay.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> As expected



"Have fun at your midnight showing of Blade II."


----------



## Vegetta

those transparent bobbins are different


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Vegetta said:


> those transparent bobbins are different


They're actually surprisingly great pickups. I swapped pickups in my Omen Elite a year ago, but last month on a whim I decided to put the old pickups back in to do some experimentation... And it sounded even better than it did with the replacements.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They're actually surprisingly great pickups. I swapped pickups in my Omen Elite a year ago, but last month on a whim I decided to put the old pickups back in to do some experimentation... And it sounded even better than it did with the replacements.


Just to add to this; I just recorded this little diddley with my (now stock) Omen Elite.


----------



## yan12

If the clear bobbins or smoke bobbins are Apocalypse pickups, they are some of the best Schecter makes. Fantastic for hard rock and metal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

yan12 said:


> If the clear bobbins or smoke bobbins are Apocalypse pickups, they are some of the best Schecter makes. Fantastic for hard rock and metal.


Nah, they're import OEM pickups. Diamond Heretic. Never tried the apocalypse pickups so i can't say if they're meant to duplicate then or not.


----------



## Church2224

I have Schecter Apocalypse pickups in most of my USA Production Models and I absolutely love them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I found this comparison and I found the Lundgrens sounded best, but I prefer brighter pickups. The Apocalypse pickups got a lot of beef.


----------



## Zado

The Apos are sorta modern take on the classic SuperD design...let's say how a SuperD would sound if designed today. Spec wise they are very similar to the BKP Juggernaut, not sure how they do compare soundwise as I've never played the bulbs in person


----------



## jco5055

Albake21 said:


> I could be wrong, but I believe for anything other than their standard USA stuff you have to manually reach out to them. I've noticed that for a while on their site.





Church2224 said:


> Sorry I don't know what happened guys.
> 
> As far as curtailing models that's just the website. There are plenty of models available but Schecters website sucks when it comes to the custom shop. They have an awesome 24 fret PT 7 string that I want 20 of for the USA production serie....





yan12 said:


> The form on the website has been BS for years.
> Before covid, it was just a feeler type form anyhow. Since then the website gets no play.
> Masterworks are going strong, running 16-18 months. Shigeki is really busy but contact a dealer and they will send you the real form for a real quote.
> 
> I use Jason at Drum City.



Thanks guys! I've messaged Drum City via their contact form on their site...I'll give it a couple days, and if for some reason I don't hear from them I'll either contact a different dealer like Axe Palace, or maybe try emailing directly.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Schecter C-1 Rob Scallon Electric Guitar - Satin Dark Roast


Solidbody Electric Guitar with Ash Body, Neck-through Mahogany Neck, Ebony Fingerboard, Hipshot Bridge, Hipshot Tuners, and 2 Humbucking Pickups - Satin Dark Roast




www.sweetwater.com












Schecter C-7 Multi-scale Rob Scallon Electric Guitar - Satin Dark Roast


7-String Solidbody Electric Guitar with Ash Body, Neck-through Mahogany Multiscale Neck, Ebony Fingerboard, Hipshot Bridge, Hipshot Tuners, and 2 Humbucking Pickups - Satin Dark Roast




www.sweetwater.com












Schecter C-8 Multi-scale Rob Scallon Electric Guitar - Satin Dark Roast


Solidbody Electric Guitar with Ash Body, Neck-through Mahogany Neck, Ebony Fingerboard, Hipshot Bridge, Hipshot Tuners, and 2 Humbucking Pickups - Satin Dark Roast




www.sweetwater.com


















25.5'' on the 6 (Sweetwater is wrong, Rob + Schecter says it's 25.5'', not 25.6), 25.5 - 26.25 on the 7. The 8 is a more standard 25.5 - 27''. Pickups seem like they're slighty tweaked PAFs.


----------



## Vegetta

i dont dig the stripe on those but I do like that the 6 is a 26.5"


----------



## Zado




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Vegetta said:


> i dont dig the stripe on those but I do like that the 6 is a 26.5"


25.6*
Which is actually an error on Sweetwater's part? Rob + Schecter says it's 25.5


----------



## sirbuh

really digging the covert ops 25.6 scale length


----------



## Zado

Btw priced quite high apparently


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Unless something changes during production these are Korean-made.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Cesar Soto's sig modelis available as a lefty


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

I dig the look of the Scallon but the one thing that puts me off is the 'diamond' series pickups. But given the price of the guitar, why not a custom USA Schecter set? Especially on the multiscale versions which are not as easy to swap pickups on.


----------



## Zado

AkiraSpectrum said:


> I dig the look of the Scallon but the one thing that puts me off is the 'diamond' series pickups. Why not a custom USA Schecter set?


That's one of the points that make me feel the guitar isn't a good bang for buck model. Very simple finish, no CS pickups, no SS frets.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

AkiraSpectrum said:


> I dig the look of the Scallon but the one thing that puts me off is the 'diamond' series pickups. Why not a custom USA Schecter set?


Rob never seemed picky about pickups. Was probably a way to save a couple of bucks in the end.


----------



## Wucan

Kinda crappy to drop 1.5K on a guitar that you know will probably need some work.

'member when Jackson was cranking out their serviceable multiscale 7's for like 700 bucks?


----------



## tian

AkiraSpectrum said:


> I dig the look of the Scallon but the one thing that puts me off is the 'diamond' series pickups. But given the price of the guitar, why not a custom USA Schecter set? Especially on the multiscale versions which are not as easy to swap pickups on.


Crazy too because the Scallon's are already a couple hundred dollars more expensive than the multiscale Silver Mountains that do come with Schecter USA pickups.

Edit: And also don't seem to have stainless frets? That's quite the artist signature upcharge then.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I don't get folks pre-judging pickups. 

It's just some wire and magnet. They're literally one of the easiest things to build in guitar-dom. There's absolutely no reason that these will be any better or worse than anything else. 

They don't know whether the industry standard wiring machine is in America, South Korea, China, the Moon, etc. 

All the hocus-pocus of "handwound" and such is just that.


----------



## Tree

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't get folks pre-judging pickups.
> 
> It's just some wire and magnet. They're literally one of the easiest things to build in guitar-dom. There's absolutely no reason that these will be any better or worse than anything else.
> 
> They don't know whether the industry standard wiring machine is in America, South Korea, China, the Moon, etc.
> 
> All the hocus-pocus of "handwound" and such is just that.


Yeah, but the guitar is still ugly so, I’ll choose to bitch about that.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Zado said:


> The Apos are sorta modern take on the classic SuperD design...let's say how a SuperD would sound if designed today. Spec wise they are very similar to the BKP Juggernaut, not sure how they do compare soundwise as I've never played the bulbs in person


They're nothing like juggs. Apocalypse are higher output, more compressed and very aggressive feeling. Cleans and splits are decent imo. Juggs are lower output and require a much heavier picking hand to come to life. Cleans and split sounds are where the Juggs excel.


----------



## josh1

Geez that is kind of ugly


----------



## Wucan

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't get folks pre-judging pickups.
> 
> It's just some wire and magnet. They're literally one of the easiest things to build in guitar-dom. There's absolutely no reason that these will be any better or worse than anything else.
> 
> They don't know whether the industry standard wiring machine is in America, South Korea, China, the Moon, etc.
> 
> All the hocus-pocus of "handwound" and such is just that.


I mean... you're right in the sense there are plenty of Indo guitars out there with great in-house pickups. But getting pickups right for guitars meant to be tuned very low while retaining color to them is not that easy, specially if the primary goal is to cut costs. There's a reason why so many of us swap out pickups in extended range guitars. Rob's guitar also lacks SS frets even though it's standard in just about any other Schecter at that price range with what looks like a no-frills finish. 

The pickups in Rob's guitars might be great after all, who knows, but cutting corners in a 1.5K guitar doesn't feel like a great signal to give out. For $100 less you can get an SLS multiscale 7 that has Fishman pickups, SS frets, flame top and a bunch of other frills, which must add a solid $300-500 to the price tag. Of course it doesn't mean the SLS or any other comparable Schecter necessarily sounds or feels better and I'm a fan of Rob's music, but it's pretty clear people will be paying a substantial premium with less features just to get a guitar with his name.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Whoever wants this, get ready to call DCGL.


----------



## Church2224

Oh hell yeah I need that !


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I guess that also means Lundgren will be on future KM sigs?


----------



## MrWulf

The M7 is like Nazgul/Sentient but way better so i approve of it. The M7 bridge has that fullness that the Nazgul doesnt have, and the M7 neck is just alive vs the mediocrity of Sentient.


----------



## StevenC

Schecter Custom Shop has the worst Instagram page and has more posts about holidays than guitars.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

StevenC said:


> Schecter Custom Shop has the worst Instagram page and has more posts about holidays than guitars.


You're better off following DCGL in that regard lol.


----------



## StevenC

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You're better off following DCGL in that regard lol.


I just wish there was a way to add only new Schecter CS stuff to my feed


----------



## cip 123

StevenC said:


> Schecter Custom Shop has the worst Instagram page and has more posts about holidays than guitars.


I feel like they're transitioning to posting more of it on the main page instead of just the Custom Shop. I've notice Jackson posting more Custom Shop on their page too so I guess it's a little shift.


----------



## Zado

StevenC said:


> Schecter Custom Shop has the worst Instagram page and has more posts about holidays than guitars.


Guitars are cool but holidays are better. Me likes that philosophy


----------



## JimF

cip 123 said:


> I feel like they're transitioning to posting more of it on the main page instead of just the Custom Shop. I've notice Jackson posting more Custom Shop on their page too so I guess it's a little shift.



Total sidetrack, but I get annoyed looking on Instagram at all the monstrosities the Jackson Custom Shop is pumping out but they won't make a 7 string Soloist for normal folks or <insert "Jackson said no" custom shop story>


----------



## cardinal

JimF said:


> Total sidetrack, but I get annoyed looking on Instagram at all the monstrosities the Jackson Custom Shop is pumping out but they won't make a 7 string Soloist for normal folks or <insert "Jackson said no" custom shop story>


So much this. I gave up and moved on, but for a few years straight I was begging for them to just make me a regular looking San Dimas or Dinky or Soloist 7, and the answer was always that they didn't have capacity to take my order, but they continue to pump out garbage bizarro creations that no one wants that sit in dealer inventory for months. I don't get it?


----------



## JimF

It's like they're in constant showoff exhibition build mode, almost as advertising. Whereas as a clueless consumer, I would have thought it would make more sense to get more standard models out there. Even if the USA Select guitars were produced in batches, then get them out in stores, in the hands of YouTubers and touring musicians.
I'm clueless I just want a USA Jackson  Everytime I get closer to one, the goal gets further away!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

So long as Jackson is still printing money with the Custom Selects they're probably not going to stop, and unless they open another shop, we're probably never going to see production USA stuff ever again.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

JimF said:


> Total sidetrack, but I get annoyed looking on Instagram at all the monstrosities the Jackson Custom Shop is pumping out but they won't make a 7 string Soloist for normal folks or <insert "Jackson said no" custom shop story>


Like Max has stated elsewhere, Jackson LACS essentially. And it sucks. 


MaxOfMetal said:


> So long as Jackson is still printing money with the Custom Selects they're probably not going to stop, and unless they open another shop, we're probably never going to see production USA stuff ever again.



On one hand, I kind of like the idea of them going back to "everything we make (in the US) is Custom", but it really seems as though FMIC is placing the short term gains above long term here. Who the hell is going to want to order a Custom Select when the nearest imports don't feel similar to them? I haven't played any of the new MIJ stuff, but my USA Selects feel quite noticeably different than the other Jackson imports. And if I were judging on the feel of the imports, I'd be looking elsewhere for the dollar amount asked for USA stuff. 

Not talking quality here, but things like neck shape and even balance.


----------



## Isolationist

Is it just me, or is every "custom" guitar I want just something that a company already offers spec-wise, but I just want it in a different finish?

You know how much I would give for an SLS Elite, with a Floyd Rose, in a finish that wasn't an ugly-ass fade? Shit, give me that in that SVSS neon blue color and I'll do anything you want.

Edit: Before anyone corrects me, I have greasy pepperoni hands. Satin finishes and me don't get along.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Isolationist said:


> Is it just me, or is every "custom" guitar I want just something that a company already offers spec-wise, but I just want it in a different finish?
> 
> You know how much I would give for an SLS Elite, with a Floyd Rose, in a finish that wasn't an ugly-ass fade? Shit, give me that in that SVSS neon blue color and I'll do anything you want.
> 
> Edit: Before anyone corrects me, I have greasy pepperoni hands. Satin finishes and me don't get along.



Provided you can track down a reputable finishing shop within reasonable distance, you could probably make that a reality for less than 2K all-in, including driving/shipping. Way cheaper than a custom and guaranteed stage-ready without the uncertainty/lemon factor of a custom


----------



## Isolationist

Captain Shoggoth said:


> Provided you can track down a reputable finishing shop within reasonable distance, you could probably make that a reality for less than 2K all-in, including driving/shipping. Way cheaper than a custom and guaranteed stage-ready without the uncertainty/lemon factor of a custom



Oh, for sure. Considering the SLS Elite is a neck-through body, and I would need that headstock to match or I would spazz, it would cost a good amount of cash, but it's not too far outside the realm of possibility.


----------



## Zado

I still wonder why they won't do any USA E1/V1/Tempest. Maybe price would be too high and times still unsure?


----------



## jco5055

Zado said:


> I still wonder why they won't do any USA E1/V1/Tempest. Maybe price would be too high and times still unsure?



all I know is I'm sad as a V lover haha


----------



## Promit

Zado said:


> That's one of the points that make me feel the guitar isn't a good bang for buck model. Very simple finish, no CS pickups, no SS frets.


I confirmed with my Sweetwater rep that they're nickel frets. I was kinda hyped for this guitar but man, $1500 for the 7 with no stainless steel and satin finish and not a USA series pickup? Feels bad. I might cancel my order.


----------



## Tree

I don’t know why I was hoping for those new KMs to be cheaper 

I think seeing used USAs on Reverb for $2.5-3k fucked me up.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Tree said:


> I don’t know why I was hoping for those new KMs to be cheaper
> 
> I think seeing used USAs on Reverb for $2.5-3k fucked me up.


I think @Church2224 would be interested to know they're on Reverb.


----------



## Zado




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Lmao the rare occasion where the final product is better than the prototype.

That silver guitar.

FUCK

That silver one might have killed my Reaper Custom GAS.


----------



## CapinCripes

Zado said:


>


It's nowhere near my normal thing... But I really dig it


----------



## Lukhas

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Lmao the rare occasion where the final product is better than the prototype.
> 
> That silver guitar.
> 
> FUCK
> 
> That silver one might have killed my Reaper Custom GAS.


Ackchyually it's listed as blue on the website... despite having the greenest shade of Pelham Blue I can find on the internet. 








C-1 E/A Classic







www.schecterguitars.com





Apparently there's a flamed maple top version as well. The only differences I've noticed are a noticeable $450 discount, different inlays, pickups (made by Schecter in both cases) and tuners (Grover non-locking vs. Schecter locking). Maybe I'm missing something on the specs sheet, or maybe those three items do have a combined cost that justify the price difference. Oh, the more expensive ones also have a multi-ply binding.


----------



## Zhysick

Zado said:


>


I find strong Pensa vibes with this and I like that


----------



## Zado

Zhysick said:


> I find strong Pensa vibes with this and I like that


My thought exactly.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Lukhas said:


> Ackchyually it's listed as blue on the website... despite having the greenest shade of Pelham Blue I can find on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C-1 E/A Classic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.schecterguitars.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently there's a flamed maple top version as well. The only differences I've noticed are a noticeable $450 discount, different inlays, pickups (made by Schecter in both cases) and tuners (Grover non-locking vs. Schecter locking). Maybe I'm missing something on the specs sheet, or maybe those three items do have a combined cost that justify the price difference. Oh, the more expensive ones also have a multi-ply binding.



Ebony, inlay material, locking tuners, Schecter USA pickups 

I'd say mostly the pickups since the USA sets are pricey


----------



## Millul

The silver one is REALLY, REALLY cool


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Millul said:


> The silver one is REALLY, REALLY cool


As stated above, it's apparently pehlam blue

But it's a REALLY pale pelham blue.


----------



## død

That’s a really nice color, but Pelham Blue? Come on.


----------



## Lukhas

død said:


> That’s a really nice color, but Pelham Blue? Come on.


Woah, how dare you. It's not merely "Pelham Blue": it's "Satin Vintage Pelham Blue"! Sarcasm aside and after looking for other example of that paint, some of those guitars tend to fade to a yellowish green after time. Maybe that's what Schecter was going for with their "(Satin) *Vintage™* Pelham Blue".


----------



## død

It doesn’t look like aged Pelham Blue, either  The Schecter looks Silver with some Blue in the first pic, and a really light minty green in the second pic. Again, both really cool colors, but they’re pretty fucking far away from what they’re trying to achieve here.


----------



## Zado

Honestly I wouldn't bother that much, even all stains of white which are called the same way thru other brands are sometimes extremely different one another. Who cares, the guitar looks rad.


----------



## Zado




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh my Jesus.


----------



## Mathemagician

I’m liking all these natural finishes the most personally.


----------



## Zado

I know I'm boring, but I still think they should release a SVSS version of the E1 and V1. No binding, flashy colors (+black and white), hot pickups.


----------



## Seabeast2000

E-1 SVSS Joe Exotic


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Seabeast2000 said:


> E-1 SVSS Joe Exotic



That got dang CAROL BASKINS AGAIN


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Seabeast2000 said:


> E-1 SVSS Joe Exotic





r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> That got dang CAROL BASKINS AGAIN


Schecter when no-one buys them


----------



## CapinCripes

Seabeast2000 said:


> E-1 SVSS Joe Exotic


You just described my taste in tacky guitars . I've always wanted a Floyd rosed Bengal pattern explorer with a thin neck since the beginning of time.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Mathemagician

Do I need to have played the first 5 apocalypses to understand this one, or is it a fresh start?


----------



## Church2224

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think @Church2224 would be interested to know they're on Reverb.



I am very interested! Thank you......


NOW SHOW ME THE GOODS!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mathemagician said:


> Do I need to have played the first 5 apocalypses to understand this one, or is it a fresh start?


Nah, just look into the Schecter Apocalypse Days of Future Past. A proper soft reboot. 
On topic, preferred the Aftermath. I prefer a pickup with a lot of high mids, and the Apocalypses always seemed like they had rolled-off high end.


----------



## Zado

Funny, I hard hard time telling one from the other. Anyway makes sense, I always thought the Apo was a modern SuperD, and the SuperD isnt very bright either.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Nah I heard the difference immediately. The Aftermath is all cut. The Apocalypse is all grunt and thump.


----------



## Zado

Ok doesn't help I'm listening with my phone I guess


----------



## yan12

As someone with plenty of experience with Schecter custom shop pickups, I agree with JazzHands here...but it's too bad they didn't compare the Brimstones to the Aftermath. That would be a better comparison. I only have Brimstones in one guitar, my custom shop crackle, and it kills for this type of music. But since I still live in the 80's tone wise, I prefer the Apocalypse for heavy sounds...more natural sounding with the overtones and tapped harmonics that I like. AND soloing up high on the neck, the Brimstone gets thinned out.
I will also say the most singing pickup they make for leads is the San Andreas...liquid butter with notes that bloom and have nice girth. But it is bright as well. Just can't seem to have it all in one pickup, but honestly, they are all great pickups including the Aftermath.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm actually curious to try the Brimstones if they got more cut to them


----------



## jco5055

I know I'm preaching to the choir...but man are these nice! Especially for the price...I may have to call DCGL and beg them for a V option lol. Found at Chicago GC.


----------



## Taylord

Any word on the Aaron Marshall model release yet?


----------



## Mitri

Is it too late to appropriately mention that I got a silver mountain prototype a while ago? Is that even still relevant?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Taylord said:


> Any word on the Aaron Marshall model release yet?



Seems like we'll finally get info at Sweetwater's Gear Fest.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Mitri said:


> Is it too late to appropriately mention that I got a silver mountain prototype a while ago? Is that even still relevant?


cool, post pics!


----------



## Zado

jco5055 said:


> I know I'm preaching to the choir...but man are these nice! Especially for the price...I may have to call DCGL and beg them for a V option lol. Found at Chicago GC.
> View attachment 109197
> View attachment 109198
> View attachment 109199
> View attachment 109200


Buy it!

And yeah, I want a V too!


----------



## JimF

Taylord said:


> Any word on the Aaron Marshall model release yet?



Soon!


----------



## Tree

jco5055 said:


> I know I'm preaching to the choir...but man are these nice! Especially for the price...I may have to call DCGL and beg them for a V option lol. Found at Chicago GC.
> View attachment 109197
> View attachment 109198
> View attachment 109199
> View attachment 109200


The Rosemont location has one of these in stock, too. I’m having a guitar shipped there that is supposed to arrive tomorrow, so I’m going to have to give this one a try myself. 

They look very similar to the 6/7 string runs The Axe Palace did a while back.


----------



## JimF

jco5055 said:


> I know I'm preaching to the choir...but man are these nice! Especially for the price...I may have to call DCGL and beg them for a V option lol. Found at Chicago GC.
> View attachment 109200



That's stunning, how much do these sell for?


----------



## jco5055

JimF said:


> That's stunning, how much do these sell for?


something like $3200, maybe it was $3400


----------



## Church2224

jco5055 said:


> something like $3200, maybe it was $3400


Sounds about right. The ones I spec out are around that


----------



## Zado

Who would love something like this? 

Sorry for butt quality but hey,I made it with paint


----------



## Naxxpipe

Zado said:


> Who would love something like this?
> 
> Sorry for butt quality but hey,I made it with paint



Cool! But I have to say I prefer it with the same rear end and bevels as the Jeff Loomis cygnus.


----------



## yan12

I love star shapes and wish there was more of them!
I am going to have Schecter make me one anyhow, but I think it looks good.


----------



## Zado

^can't wait to see it!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Naxxpipe said:


> Cool! But I have to say I prefer it with the same rear end and bevels as the Jeff Loomis cygnus.


A rounded-out, less-pointy Cygnus would look killer.


----------



## Mattykoda

Got my order in today. It’s been a while since I’ve had a Schecter and for the price these seem hard to beat.


----------



## Zado

I've seen a few metal gigs lately, and it's funny how Schecter was one of the least represented brands so far, even Solar had more bands using their guitars. Only time I've seen Schecs in use (old ATX models, nothing new) were with local unknown acts. 
I see their politics is relying mostly on young garage players instead of rockstars, and going down internet influencer route, but I wonder if it's really the best kind of business.

Going to Rock the Castle today: Priest, Saxon, UFO, Exciter and Girlschool, curious to see if anything different comes out.


----------



## Millul

Zado said:


> I've seen a few metal gigs lately, and it's funny how Schecter was one of the least represented brands so far, even Solar had more bands using their guitars. Only time I've seen Schecs in use (old ATX models, nothing new) were with local unknown acts.
> I see their politics is relying mostly on young garage players instead of rockstars, and going down internet influencer route, but I wonder if it's really the best kind of business.
> 
> Going to Rock the Castle today: Priest, Saxon, UFO, Exciter and Girlschool, curious to see if anything different comes out.



Goditi il concerto! My friends where there yesterday


----------



## Zado

Millul said:


> Goditi il concerto! My friends where there yesterday



Una roba pazzesca!


----------



## Hoss632

Heard a demo of one of these last night. Not gonna lie, in B-standard/Drop A this thing sounds CHUNKY AF. I was pleasantly surprised at how good a Duncan JB sounding tuned down low.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

I wonder why Schecter discontinued the Cygnus, as it wasn't a Loomis signature per se


----------



## Millul

Zado said:


> Una roba pazzesca!


Alla grande! The drummer from my old band sent me a clip of Judas Priest playing Freewheel Burning, they were having a riot out there!


----------



## Zado

Millul said:


> Alla grande! The drummer from my old band sent me a clip of Judas Priest playing Freewheel Burning, they were having a riot out there!


It was a crushing show all around, Priests were immense and it's crazy Halford still kicks at his age.
I liked Girlschool and UFO as well (Vinnie Moore as guitarist is a weird addition, but he he adds some serious shreds to the scene and that's Uber cool). 
I was surprised by the badassery of both Skanners and Exciter, great massive sounds ( Skanners had Engls, Exciter used block letter 5150s) and tones of attitude and balls. Saxon rocked super hard, but I guess they had some issues with sounds: funny enough they brought 6 full stacks on the stage but had no amps, and went straight into the mixer...ended with voice and guitars getting messy and ear fatiguing ( you know, when guitars have that piercing sound but still honky, and not well defined in the upper freqs, sort of *GNEONNN NNN* kind of thing). But their know their job, and still kicked.


----------



## Millul

Soooo cool to hear Rob is still kickin hard, and I imagine Richie was rocking hard AF as usual! Guy is the "life" Priest needed!
Unfirtunately their show here in Berlin last week was sold out


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hoss632 said:


> Heard a demo of one of these last night. Not gonna lie, in B-standard/Drop A this thing sounds CHUNKY AF. I was pleasantly surprised at how good a Duncan JB sounding tuned down low.
> View attachment 109720


Bucket list guitar. I had the C1 and it was indeed chunky, but the C-1 looks even better.


----------



## narojo

This post came to the top, I saw it, so I just wanted to throw out there, before I bought the Strandberg, I was closely consiering a Schecter CS-7 MS. I love the crackly metal AF finishes, just wanted a blue to purple color shift.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

OmegaSlayer said:


> I wonder why Schecter discontinued the Cygnus, as it wasn't a Loomis signature per se


Nah, it was sold as a Jeff Loomis signature guitar. The model name was literally "JLX"

I imagine it wasn't a good seller, though. That or the split was a lot more acrimonious than lead on and they wanted to wash hands from him entirely. It SEEMS like there was going to be a post-Loomis line called the Hades that shared a lot of features with the Loomis, but it got dropped.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nah, it was sold as a Jeff Loomis signature guitar. The model name was literally "JLX"
> 
> I imagine it wasn't a good seller, though. That or the split was a lot more acrimonious than lead on and they wanted to wash hands from him entirely. It SEEMS like there was going to be a post-Loomis line called the Hades that shared a lot of features with the Loomis, but it got dropped.


Guess for a company it sucks a bit when they pick up someone when he's basically no one, bet on him, nurtures him and then he moves away to a bigger company
Especially when guitars making business up to mid tier levels seems mostly a "family business" and not a big corporate way of dealing with "human assets"


----------



## MaxOfMetal

OmegaSlayer said:


> Guess for a company it sucks a bit when they pick up someone when he's basically no one, bet on him, nurtures him and then he moves away to a bigger company
> Especially when guitars making business up to mid tier levels seems mostly a "family business" and not a big corporate way of dealing with "human assets"



Schecter is definitely not a "family business", and hasn't been in a very, very long time. They were one of the original So-Cal shops back in the 70's.


----------



## oremus91

OmegaSlayer said:


> Guess for a company it sucks a bit when they pick up someone when he's basically no one, bet on him, nurtures him and then he moves away to a bigger company
> Especially when guitars making business up to mid tier levels seems mostly a "family business" and not a big corporate way of dealing with "human assets"



I just looked up a nevermore vid from 2009 and he's using an ESP, and I already feel like he was very well known at that point. Schecter wouldn't sign someone who wasn't well known, because that wouldn't sell guitars.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

oremus91 said:


> I just looked up a nevermore vid from 2009 and he's using an ESP, and I already feel like he was very well known at that point. Schecter wouldn't sign someone who wasn't well known, because that wouldn't sell guitars.


I think I purchased my Schecter Demon 7 in June 2010 and he was using Schecters
On a side note...I paid it € 368,00, now it's € 599,00


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

oremus91 said:


> I just looked up a nevermore vid from 2009 and he's using an ESP, and I already feel like he was very well known at that point. Schecter wouldn't sign someone who wasn't well known, because that wouldn't sell guitars.


He was using Schecter as early as 2003/2004 and got his sig model in late 2006/early 2007? The only time he used ESP was in the early 2000s during the Dead Heart tours. 

On the same note; I just realized that Loomis was using an 007 for the I, Voyager video. I thought it was something else, but nah, it's an 007.


----------



## oremus91

It was the "Believe in Nothing" vid I think


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

oremus91 said:


> It was the "Believe in Nothing" vid I think


That video was shot in 2000


----------



## Tree

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He was using Schecter as early as 2003/2004 and got his sig model in late 2006/early 2007? The only time he used ESP was in the early 2000s during the Dead Heart tours.
> 
> On the same note; I just realized that Loomis was using an 007 for the I, Voyager video. I thought it was something else, but nah, it's an 007.


That has got to be the most unflattering still of him I’ve ever seen


----------



## cardinal

Does anyone know the specifics in the difference between a Masterworks and a production model from the custom shop?

I get that a masterwork will likely have a lot for non-CNC work while a good deal of a production model probably starts out on a CNC machine. 

But I'm mainly interested in the work that goes into the assembly (radiusing the fretboard, installing the frets and leveling them, etc.). Is that all done by the same people for either a masterworks or a production guitar from the custom shop?

Basically I want a 7-string that is as flawless a player as my masterworks 8s but I'm impatient and don't want to have to wait months to get one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

@Church2224 can probably explain that


----------



## tian

narojo said:


> This post came to the top, I saw it, so I just wanted to throw out there, before I bought the Strandberg, I was closely consiering a Schecter CS-7 MS. I love the crackly metal AF finishes, just wanted a blue to purple color shift.


Not quite sure about the details of your question, but I have the C-7 MS and love it. Everyone has their preferences but imo Schecter is using the most competent spot for the parallel fret at least among big brand options. ESP LTDs are at the fifth fret and Ibanez has theirs at the 12th which causes really dramatic fans at their respective ends of the fretboard. 

Are you talking about trying to get a multiscale version of the guitar pictured finished with a custom paint job? Of course a custom shop would be crazy nice but production stuff is really damn good.


----------



## narojo

tian said:


> Not quite sure about the details of your question, but I have the C-7 MS and love it. Everyone has their preferences but imo Schecter is using the most competent spot for the parallel fret at least among big brand options. ESP LTDs are at the fifth fret and Ibanez has theirs at the 12th which causes really dramatic fans at their respective ends of the fretboard.
> 
> Are you talking about trying to get a multiscale version of the guitar pictured finished with a custom paint job? Of course a custom shop would be crazy nice but production stuff is really damn good.


My bad, no particular question associated with my post. Just imagine the same guitar pictured, but with multiscale, and instead of silver, have the color be blue to purple color shift, like this other Schecter:








Schecter Hellraiser C-1 Hybrid Electric Guitar - Ultra Violet


Schecter can't help but make some of the best guitars, at some of the most affordable prices. They do not compromise, especially with the Hellraiser C-1 Hybrid. Quilt maple top, EMG pickups, locking tuners, and can I get an ultra thin neck profile? Schecter says yes and so much more! This guitar...




musicvillageusa.com





I can only imagine how uncomfortable some of those dramatic fans can make multiscale. Most people don't think about that when they first consider MS! I've actually found a slight fanning to be more ergonomic, though!


----------



## olejason

Mattykoda said:


> Got my order in today. It’s been a while since I’ve had a Schecter and for the price these seem hard to beat.
> View attachment 109289



I love mine, I play it more than any other guitar I own right now. The wenge neck is phenomenal and the minimal finish on the black limba feels great. Mine is decently heavy but nothing crazy.


----------



## Mattykoda

olejason said:


> I love mine, I play it more than any other guitar I own right now. The wenge neck is phenomenal and the minimal finish on the black limba feels great. Mine is decently heavy but nothing crazy.


Yeah the weight is surprising but not something that’s a deal breaker. It is shockingly good though, I’ll post a NGD up soon.


----------



## StevenC

cardinal said:


> Does anyone know the specifics in the difference between a Masterworks and a production model from the custom shop?
> 
> I get that a masterwork will likely have a lot for non-CNC work while a good deal of a production model probably starts out on a CNC machine.
> 
> But I'm mainly interested in the work that goes into the assembly (radiusing the fretboard, installing the frets and leveling them, etc.). Is that all done by the same people for either a masterworks or a production guitar from the custom shop?
> 
> Basically I want a 7-string that is as flawless a player as my masterworks 8s but I'm impatient and don't want to have to wait months to get one.


I could be wrong, but unless things have changed the difference between Masterworks and USA Production is that a Masterworks is a one off. I guess with their expansion they might have a few more people around, so Shigeki isn't doing all of the fretwork.


----------



## Zado

cardinal said:


> Does anyone know the specifics in the difference between a Masterworks and a production model from the custom shop?



Not sure but apparently the CS Production page has shrinked a lil





Shopping







www.schecterguitars.com





Maybe they are revamping the whole thing?


----------



## TheBloodstained

Zado said:


> I've seen a few metal gigs lately, and it's funny how Schecter was one of the least represented brands so far, even Solar had more bands using their guitars. Only time I've seen Schecs in use (old ATX models, nothing new) were with local unknown acts.


I was at a metal festival recently, and over the course of 4 days I saw 29 different bands/concerts. Only one of these bands used Schecter guitars on stage. Most of the bands used instruments from brands like ESP, Gibson, Jackson, Ibanez, while a surprising amount of players actually appeared to use custom/more boutique gear.

Didn't see any Dingwall basses either, which surprised me as well.

I know there was a time when Schecter thrived on guitars loaded with active pickups and somewhat gauge looks, but I think they offer a lot more than that these days with some really cool and classy designs, as well as spec options that should suit every need.

Maybe there'll be more Schecters represented on stage the coming years?
Who knows, right?


----------



## Vyn

TheBloodstained said:


> I was at a metal festival recently, and over the course of 4 days I saw 29 different bands/concerts. Only one of these bands used Schecter guitars on stage. Most of the bands used instruments from brands like ESP, Gibson, Jackson, Ibanez, while a surprising amount of players actually appeared to use custom/more boutique gear.
> 
> Didn't see any Dingwall basses either, which surprised me as well.
> 
> I know there was a time when Schecter thrived on guitars loaded with active pickups and somewhat gauge looks, but I think they offer a lot more than that these days with some really cool and classy designs, as well as spec options that should suit every need.
> 
> Maybe there'll be more Schecters represented on stage the coming years?
> Who knows, right?



Here in Aus Schecter was huge arounf 2010-ish, diamond models everywhere, now they have fallen off the radar because the distribution went to shit. The distributor stopped having them in stock and moved to order only which kinda killed things. If the US anything like here, I suspect that there's just simply more of other brands on the shelf.


----------



## Zado

TheBloodstained said:


> I was at a metal festival recently, and over the course of 4 days I saw 29 different bands/concerts. Only one of these bands used Schecter guitars on stage. Most of the bands used instruments from brands like ESP, Gibson, Jackson, Ibanez, while a surprising amount of players actually appeared to use custom/more boutique gear.
> 
> Didn't see any Dingwall basses either, which surprised me as well.
> 
> I know there was a time when Schecter thrived on guitars loaded with active pickups and somewhat gauge looks, but I think they offer a lot more than that these days with some really cool and classy designs, as well as spec options that should suit every need.
> 
> Maybe there'll be more Schecters represented on stage the coming years?
> Who knows, right?



Yup, they offer a lot of cool stuff, but:

- most of the cool stuff they offer performs great and sounds badass, but still looks great for a home player or a semi amateur. If I was to hit a big stage with a metal band and had to use a Schecter I'd likely go with Evil Twin, because most other series look somehow gaudy or not aggressive enough. And I dig roman numbers as inlays, which is something most players don't. There's sort of a metal guitar dress code in the genre, which is why I've personally never seen many pro players gigging their blue faded to dark pink burst sparkle bevel kiesel. It just doesn't look metal, same goes for everything stained in flamed purple/red/blue/green. Maybe only Gibson can make exceptions;

- Schecter mostly refuse to offer premium endorsements with free gear and stuff. Actually I guess very few brands are doing such ATM, but schecter isn't one of them. In that case, the brand owner must be somehow influential, and Ola might be just enough to have his guitars played by some major metal acts; in the other hand, Mike Ciravolo likely isn't even a metal fan, so he doesn't really want the brand to be enormously associated with that music especially since the brand was (wrongly) labeled as metal-only for some reason in the past.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Vyn said:


> Here in Aus Schecter was huge arounf 2010-ish, diamond models everywhere, now they have fallen off the radar because the distribution went to shit. The distributor stopped having them in stock and moved to order only which kinda killed things. If the US anything like here, I suspect that there's just simply more of other brands on the shelf.


Nah schecter is still going strong in the USA ime. I see tons of them here. I was at my local guitar center and they had multiple silver mountain models and the E7.


----------



## Zado

It always surprises me how cooler the US models are compared to very similar imports.


----------



## sirbuh

TheBloodstained said:


> I was at a metal festival recently, and over the course of 4 days I saw 29 different bands/concerts. Only one of these bands used Schecter guitars on stage. Most of the bands used instruments from brands like ESP, Gibson, Jackson, Ibanez, while a surprising amount of players actually appeared to use custom/more boutique gear.



Caught Atheist a few weeks ago, one of the guitarist had a banshee.


----------



## Church2224

cardinal said:


> Does anyone know the specifics in the difference between a Masterworks and a production model from the custom shop?
> 
> I get that a masterwork will likely have a lot for non-CNC work while a good deal of a production model probably starts out on a CNC machine.
> 
> But I'm mainly interested in the work that goes into the assembly (radiusing the fretboard, installing the frets and leveling them, etc.). Is that all done by the same people for either a masterworks or a production guitar from the custom shop?
> 
> Basically I want a 7-string that is as flawless a player as my masterworks 8s but I'm impatient and don't want to have to wait months to get one.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> @Church2224 can probably explain that



Basically the Masterworks are made by a team of one to two people (Not sure currently) and the USA Production models are made by a team of people (More cnc work, limited specs, ect)

USA Production models are already set body shapes and specs like scale length, fret number, fretboard radius, ect. Models like the Sunset Custom and Sunset Custom -II, Traditional, PT, Sunset 24 and 24 7, and PT 7, are all models that the USA Production line offers with options you can pick like certain top woods, fretboard and neck woods, bridges, ect. 

Premier Guitar did a series of videos about the USA Custom Shop a few years ago and it was pretty good


----------



## Church2224

Zado said:


> It always surprises me how cooler the US models are compared to very similar imports.



God I love this guitar. I want one exactly like this some day.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The deeper, more intricate carve does wonders.


----------



## Church2224

@cardinal I will say this about my USA Production Schecters, they are my favorite guitars and are absolutely flawless. I have 11 and I am planning on getting so many more. My 7 String Sunset 24 is my favorite 7 string. Fretwork, fit and finish, and overall quality is outstanding. Customer service is awesome as well.

If I had the time I would come up to Northern VA to have you try mine and see for yourself. If you are ever in Richmond/ Central VA let me know we can meet up and you can take a look. But I would talk to a dealer about getting a good USA Sunset 2 7 string or PT 7 String. Might be about 6 to 8 months, but worth it my friend.


----------



## cardinal

Church2224 said:


> @cardinal I will say this about my USA Production Schecters, they are my favorite guitars and are absolutely flawless. I have 11 and I am planning on getting so many more. My 7 String Sunset 24 is my favorite 7 string. Fretwork, fit and finish, and overall quality is outstanding. Customer service is awesome as well.
> 
> If I had the time I would come up to Northern VA to have you try mine and see for yourself. If you are ever in Richmond/ Central VA let me know we can meet up and you can take a look. But I would talk to a dealer about getting a good USA Sunset 2 7 string or PT 7 String. Might be about 6 to 8 months, but worth it my friend.


Thanks! I like the idea of a Sunset 7. Ive asked good ol' DCGL what might be possible.


----------



## TheBloodstained

cardinal said:


> Thanks! I like the idea of a Sunset 7. Ive asked good ol' DCGL what might be possible.


Always held a big soft spot for the Sunset Hellraiser FR. A 7-string version of this with the 26.5" neck and a back finish like the Apocalypse series would be SO damn sweet! 





I do have a Banshee Mach-7 FR S on order, so I guess that satisfies my need for a superstrat Schecter with inline reversed headstock for the moment!


----------



## Zado

Honestly they rely too much on superstrats. I know it's weird hearing this from me, but they do have tons of great shapes (the E-1 is litterally one of the best Explorer iterations on the market right now), but C-1s everywhere.


----------



## TheBloodstained

Zado said:


> Honestly they rely too much on superstrats. I know it's weird hearing this from me, but they do have tons of great shapes (the E-1 is litterally one of the best Explorer iterations on the market right now), but C-1s everywhere.


Their Avenger shape is pretty cool too, but I don't think they make a 7-string version of that currently.
Also, they had one of the - in my opinion - best looking LP copies on the market a couple of years ago, but that seems to have vanished?

I guess the demand for extreme and/or classic shapes isn't as high as the demand for superstrats though, so that might be why they rely so much on it?


----------



## Zado

I'm not an Avenger fan honestly, but I agree about their singlecut looks quite cool, not super fan of the curl of the cut, but I guess it's ok, their USA is shaped better like we said above about the C-1





About the demand of extreme shapes, well you can't sell shizloads of specific guitar models if you don't HAVE them...their V-1 is killer, but they don't quite make enough variants of them to let you have a proper choice. If you don't like purple finish, then you can't go with Custom series, because that's the only finish they offer for the V-1.

I want a boring gloss black V-1. Better if with traditional or reaper headstock. Avenger headstock is fine enough. This, or an E-1 with same specs.Is it too basic?

Maybe we really ruined guitar world when we stopped caring for black and started asking for rainbow colored guitars, burled finishes, bevels and shit like that.


----------



## TheBloodstained

About the demand for extreme shapes I was thinking more broadly. When I look at different bands there seems to be a tendency leaning towards either superstrats (ESP, Ibanez, Jackson etc.) or more classic stuff (Gibson, Fender etc.). The more extreme stuff like BC Rich, Dean, pointy V's, out-there custom stuff is more rare currently.

This is just my personal observation though, and most likely heavily influenced by the type of music/bands I listen to. My all time favorite body shape has been the BC Rich Warlock for many years now, but I prefer superstrats for comfort. I do have an Epiphone Explorer which I love, but it's quite bulky to sit with in front of the computer when recording demos.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Really naive simple question, could be that I missed it, but what ever happened to the Aaron Marshall's Schecter sig.? Haven't heard anything since it was introduced and I don't think it's on the web site.


----------



## Isolationist

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Really naive simple question, could be that I missed it, but what ever happened to the Aaron Marshall's Schecter sig.? Haven't heard anything since it was introduced and I don't think it's on the web site.


Still waiting on the official release. Trust me, I’m chomping at the bit for one of those.


----------



## Zado




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Did I miss something or did SD jump the gun too early?
Either way, official confirmation of a Dmitri Baker 7-string



"Schecter Guitars just announced the new Miles Dimitri Baker of Interloper, 7 string, SVSS signature model with the Seymour Duncan Pegasus and Sentient set!"


----------



## MFB

Who?


----------



## tian

MFB said:


> Who?


I didn't recognize the name either but he's in Interloper which is a pretty sick band imo.


----------



## NoodleFace

I only know of him because he's in the riffhard ad


----------



## MrWulf

Miles is a sick guitarist. Interloper is the only band in the world that you can say play "technical metalcore" lol


----------



## Zado

Great player, don't care about the band.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I can tolerate a lot of Schecter's aesthetic choices

But this is the first time I legitimately cringed. 


A guitar they refinished for Dan Donnegan.


----------



## nickgray

Classy


----------



## aWoodenShip

Oh wow. They really shouldn't have.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Man you really hate to see it. Always liked Donegan's guitars, now I can't ever have one along with a Vik Duality and a Fulltone OCD. I'm sure I'm forgetting others as well.


----------



## Zado

As long as it's just the guy I'm fine with it.


----------



## works0fheart

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I can tolerate a lot of Schecter's aesthetic choices
> 
> But this is the first time I legitimately cringed.
> 
> 
> A guitar they refinished for Dan Donnegan.
> 
> View attachment 110176




Ah yes, the old Uno reverse I see. Cancel Cancel Culture, if you will. Sounds like a 90's band.


----------



## MFB

Has Disturbed been relevant since like, 2007?


----------



## Seabeast2000

MFB said:


> Has Disturbed been relevant since like, 2007?


Wha-a-a-a-a-t are you implying?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MFB said:


> Has Disturbed been relevant since like, 2007?


Every album they've done the passed 20 years has been worse than the last, but they got lucky as fuck because they did a cover of Sound of Silence that kinda-sorta went big a couple of years ago

Of course it sucks donkey dick compared to the Nevermore cover


----------



## MFB

I hated their Sound of Silence cover, it was basically just the Dave Draiman show from what I remember, but I did a pretty damn good job avoiding it whenever I could; everyone else seemed to lap it up like it was the hottest shit since vanilla.


----------



## SubsonicDoom99

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Every album they've done the passed 20 years has been worse than the last, but they got lucky as fuck because they did a cover of Sound of Silence that kinda-sorta went big a couple of years ago
> 
> Of course it sucks donkey dick compared to the Nevermore cover



That Nevermore version is great, I'll take that over the Disturbed version any day!
Man I miss that band.


----------



## Hoss632

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Every album they've done the passed 20 years has been worse than the last, but they got lucky as fuck because they did a cover of Sound of Silence that kinda-sorta went big a couple of years ago
> 
> Of course it sucks donkey dick compared to the Nevermore cover



Agree to disagree on this one. The Nevermore version is terrible. Disturbed's is one of the best covers I've ever heard. Especially when they did it live in Houston with Myles Kennedy doing vocals with David.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hoss632 said:


> Agree to disagree on this one. The Nevermore version is terrible. Disturbed's is one of the best covers I've ever heard. Especially when they did it live in Houston with Myles Kennedy doing vocals with David.


Not often i see objectively wrong opinions. 

I love Myles to death but not even he can save a modern day Disturbed song.


----------



## Hoss632

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Not often i see objectively wrong opinions.
> 
> I love Myles to death but not even he can save a modern day Disturbed song.


Modern disturbed songs are the same as past ones to me. David doesn't know how to write differently. Even his old side band sounded the same and it pissed David off when I said as much on a post about it.


----------



## Zado

Anyone here has experience about the c6pro vs reaper? Gotta find a cheap metal guitar for the band that will handle gigs and abuse and these fit. I'd love a V but there are none used here except a V1 demon FR, and I'm don't wanna drop 1.3k for an evil twin


----------



## Hoss632

Zado said:


> Anyone here has experience about the c6pro vs reaper? Gotta find a cheap metal guitar for the band that will handle gigs and abuse and these fit. I'd love a V but there are none used here except a V1 demon FR, and I'm don't wanna drop 1.3k for an evil twin


Played both. No wrong choice in all honesty. If you aren't modding them the Reaper to me has the better stock pick ups.


----------



## Zado

Hoss632 said:


> Played both. No wrong choice in all honesty. If you aren't modding them the Reaper to me has the better stock pick ups.


Are the C6 pups hot and clear enough? I'm not into super djenticulate detuned stuff, plain standard and no gobs of gain


----------



## Hoss632

Zado said:


> Are the C6 pups hot and clear enough? I'm not into super djenticulate detuned stuff, plain standard and no gobs of gain


C6 probably fits the fill in standard a bit more. The Reaper is brighter sounding.c


----------



## Zado

Hoss632 said:


> C6 probably fits the fill in standard a bit more. The Reaper is brighter sounding.c


Great, thanks. Is the neck VERY thin, or has some body to it? Also, how do ya think those compare to a low end ~200 series LTD or a Jackson X series?


----------



## Hoss632

Zado said:


> Great, thanks. Is the neck VERY thin, or has some body to it? Also, how do ya think those compare to a low end ~200 series LTD or a Jackson X series?


Both have the ultra thin neck which is very thin. Only seen an Ibanez wizard that is thinner. That's the main reason I didn't buy either one and went with a c-1 platinum. Little thicker neck and you get emgs.


----------



## Accoun

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Every album they've done the passed 20 years has been worse than the last, but they got lucky as fuck because they did a cover of Sound of Silence that kinda-sorta went big a couple of years ago
> 
> Of course it sucks donkey dick compared to the Nevermore cover




NGL, I'm kinda hesitant to click play on that. The Disturbed cover was a masterclass in missing why the song works (musically, at least) and even if I have way more faith in Nevermore, I have more respect to lose in case their version sucks too


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Accoun said:


> NGL, I'm kinda hesitant to click play on that. The Disturbed cover was a masterclass in missing why the song works (musically, at least) and even if I have way more faith in Nevermore, I have more respect to lose in case their version sucks too


I'll just say they straight up transform it into a Nevermore song. The lyrics even sound like they'd be written by Warrel.


----------



## Zado

Hoss632 said:


> Both have the ultra thin neck which is very thin. Only seen an Ibanez wizard that is thinner. That's the main reason I didn't buy either one and went with a c-1 platinum. Little thicker neck and you get emgs.



Oh yeah I forgot the Platinum series, there are quite a few around here. Same thin neck? And overall quality is on par or a lil better?


----------



## Hoss632

Zado said:


> Oh yeah I forgot the Platinum series, there are quite a few around here. Same thin neck? And overall quality is on par or a lil better?


The platinum has the thin C which is not ibanez thin. I had mine for 4 years and it was a very good guitar for the money. Decent tuning stability, only had to adjust the neck twice in 4 years. I would recommend it to anyone looking for a more budget oriented guitar but with a few bells and whistles. It had the EMG 81/85 set. And it had the EMG quick connect system so if the 81/85 isn't your thing swapping in another active set of EMG's with the 3 prong connector is a breeze. You can probably find one used for anywhere from 350-550 bucks in really good shape.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Accoun said:


> NGL, I'm kinda hesitant to click play on that. The Disturbed cover was a masterclass in missing why the song works (musically, at least) and even if I have way more faith in Nevermore, I have more respect to lose in case their version sucks too


nevermore's version is how you do a cover imo. It's got their writing dna all over the arrangement and does something completely different from the simon and garfunkel version.


----------



## Hoss632

KnightBrolaire said:


> nevermore's version is how you do a cover imo. It's got their writing dna all over the arrangement and does something completely different from the simon and garfunkel version.


For me the nevermore version is the worst. Disturbed and Cole Rollands cover to me are better, though admittedly I'm just not a fan of Nevermore either. Cole's version is basically a cover of a cover, just heavier. He did it how most would've figured Disturbed would've played it.


----------



## Shask

Zado said:


> Oh yeah I forgot the Platinum series, there are quite a few around here. Same thin neck? And overall quality is on par or a lil better?


I have several Schecters including the CR-6, which is the US version. I also have others with the thicker Thin C neck, like the Hellraiser. The Ultra Thin C neck on the CR-6 is much thinner feeling. It feels tiny. Imagine an Ibanez Wiazard neck, but round instead of D shaped. The Hellraiser feels much thicker in your hand.


----------



## Hoss632

Shask said:


> I have several Schecters including the CR-6, which is the US version. I also have others with the thicker Thin C neck, like the Hellraiser. The Ultra Thin C neck on the CR-6 is much thinner feeling. It feels tiny. Imagine an Ibanez Wiazard neck, but round instead of D shaped. The Hellraiser feels much thicker in your hand.


Crazy part is even though the wizard is technically a bit thinner. The Ibanez neck doesn't feel as small as the Schecter. Maybe because of that D profile, and I think it might have a wider nut. I truly would've gottan a cr-6 if it wasn't for the neck just cause I liked the look and how light the guitar was.


----------



## Mathemagician

I like Draiman’s voice so I really like his cover. Song hits so hard plenty of people went out and bought Disturbed albums to find out that was not what they normally do.


----------



## Zado

Hoss632 said:


> The platinum has the thin C which is not ibanez thin. I had mine for 4 years and it was a very good guitar for the money. Decent tuning stability, only had to adjust the neck twice in 4 years. I would recommend it to anyone looking for a more budget oriented guitar but with a few bells and whistles. It had the EMG 81/85 set. And it had the EMG quick connect system so if the 81/85 isn't your thing swapping in another active set of EMG's with the 3 prong connector is a breeze. You can probably find one used for anywhere from 350-550 bucks in really good shape.


Thanks man, super helpful, gonna wait for some good v-1 platinum deal. Also, most C6s here are green, and it looks too much alike my green hellraiser, wanted something different. And possibly with no super skinny neck.


----------



## Hoss632

Zado said:


> Thanks man, super helpful, gonna wait for some good v-1 platinum deal. Also, most C6s here are green, and it looks too much alike my green hellraiser, wanted something different. And possibly with no super skinny neck.


Awesome. Hope you can find one. That particular platinum series has the EMG 57/66 set. So it should sound killer


----------



## Zado

Hoss632 said:


> Awesome. Hope you can find one. That particular platinum series has the EMG 57/66 set. So it should sound killer



Never owned a guitar with that EMG set, but I have a couple of split 81/85 somewhere so I guess it's an easy swap in any case. I didn't want to depend on batteries, but eh, if you want a passive V there's not much in catalog.


----------



## Hoss632

Anyone seen these yet? Reaper Elite 7 multiscale. Zzounds has them I think for pre-order for 1499.


----------



## Xaeldaren

Holy shit! Wenge neck and Hipshot tuners? Sign me up. That's my next 7, for sure:









Schecter Reaper-7 Elite Multi-Scale Electric Guitar Bloodburst - Andertons Music Co.


Get the Schecter Reaper-7 Elite Multi-Scale in Bloodburst at Andertons; featuring Schecter San Andreas USA pickups, locking tuners & stainless steel frets!



www.andertons.co.uk


----------



## TheBloodstained

F*** me that Reaper-7 is gorgeous!  

Like... for real?! Damn... Schecter is knocking it straight out of the park with some of their new designs!
Currently have another Schecter on order, so I'll probably never get one of those, but if I ever got serious about trying multiscale that right there would be a serious contender


----------



## Hoss632

TheBloodstained said:


> F*** me that Reaper-7 is gorgeous!
> 
> Like... for real?! Damn... Schecter is knocking it straight out of the park with some of their new designs!
> Currently have another Schecter on order, so I'll probably never get one of those, but if I ever got serious about trying multiscale that right there would be a serious contender


I've never owned a 7 string or even tried a multi-scale guitar. But I'd buy that Reaper site unseen


----------



## cardinal

That Reaper is very cool looking.


----------



## Zado

San Andreas pickups sound massive also.


----------



## NoodleFace

Hoss632 said:


> Both have the ultra thin neck which is very thin. Only seen an Ibanez wizard that is thinner. That's the main reason I didn't buy either one and went with a c-1 platinum. Little thicker neck and you get emgs.


I believe last I looked the ultra thin C is actually thinner than some wizards throughout the years. It's kind of crazy. If thin is your thing then schecter nailed it.


----------



## Zado

I wish they made more models with thicker necks tho, I still think bigger necks deliver better sound.


----------



## yan12

Zado said:


> I wish they made more models with thicker necks tho, I still think bigger necks deliver better sound.


They do for me as well.


----------



## NoodleFace

Yeah a mix would be nice, especially because schecter had run the gamuts on neck sizes


----------



## dirtool

more colors welcome


----------



## dirtool

btw, blue maybe boring, green or purple will be exciting.


----------



## tian

The Reapers are sick and I actually prefer the aesthetics to my Silver Mountain but I'm curious what makes them $200 more.


----------



## Hoss632

Zado said:


> I wish they made more models with thicker necks tho, I still think bigger necks deliver better sound.


I'm with you there, especially for 6 strings. The new Solo II's with the lungren's and the medium C neck have my intrigued


----------



## Zado

Hoss632 said:


> I'm with you there, especially for 6 strings. The new Solo II's with the lungren's and the medium C neck have my intrigued



Yup, but it's just a single line out of, dunno, 20? But the thicker neck is a sexy feature there. Too bad the model hasn't reached shops yet.


----------



## Zado

tian said:


> The Reapers are sick and I actually prefer the aesthetics to my Silver Mountain but I'm curious what makes them $200 more.


wenge neck, and global crisis and shit.


----------



## Shask

Zado said:


> I wish they made more models with thicker necks tho, I still think bigger necks deliver better sound.


Having 2 of each, I generally prefer the thicker necked ones. I also wish they had more models that were not archtop. The SVSS are, but it would be nice if they used their C-6 body on more high end models.


----------



## Zado

Shask said:


> Having 2 of each, I generally prefer the thicker necked ones. I also wish they had more models that were not archtop. The SVSS are, but it would be nice if they used their C-6 body on more high end models.


May the Godz listen to ya.


----------



## Mathemagician

dirtool said:


> more colors welcome




Issa Ormsby.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Does anyone here own both a Fender Stratocaster and a Nick Johnston?
I'm looking for a Fender Stratocaster purely for the sound, but I'm open to other brands IF they retain the classic Strat sound


----------



## Zado

OmegaSlayer said:


> Does anyone here own both a Fender Stratocaster and a Nick Johnston?
> I'm looking for a Fender Stratocaster purely for the sound, but I'm open to other brands IF they retain the classic Strat sound


Nope, the NJ imho doesn't sound as "stratty" as a Fender, though it still sounds like a strat, but it's quite peculiar sounding. Less "marcia" and more bell like, ya know.


----------



## yan12

I have had both at the same time. I agree with Zado, similar but not the same. My Fender had custom shop fat 50's single coils, which sound fantastic. The NJ had custom wound pickups for Nick but I can't recall the name. It was the first version so they may have been custom wound Duncans.

That said, the best sounding VINTAGE single coil in a Schecter is the VS1. I am a huge fan of Schecter USA pickups, so much so I have them in 95% of my guitars including Gibson, ESP, and Ibanez. If you find a Wembley or similar with VS1 pickups, you will really be in the ballpark of any strat, especially in the neck, neck + middle, middle, middle + bridge....The bridge alone is fantastic but a little less bite to my ears.

I was and still am a big fan of the Schecter monstertone single coils...but that's an 80's rock sound single coil. I was very surprised how "vintage" the VS1 singles sound. 

And for baseline, I have a custom made Mezzabarba Z18 amp I use for these type of tests specifically. It is hands down the cleanest sounding amp I have ever owned which is saying something. Compared to my friends 99% dead mint 1967 Fender deluxe reverb, the Mezza obviously has more mids. The noise floor is zero. Absolutely no hiss or anything, just pure, clean tone. The Fender sounds familiar, the Mezza sounds better. I am not the only opinion on this either. The Mezza takes pedals very well, but I enjoy running it dry to really hear what pickups sound like in their natural state. I am extremely pleased and impressed with the VS1's.

There are many great pickups out there for strats, but we have reached a point where some guitars can out-Fender a Fender. Some of the guitars in our group of tone chasers are a Michael Tuttle, and LSL, and a Tyler. All have custom pickups that sound fantastic. We always start our tests with neck and middle tones, (position 2 or 4 depending on where you are from) and honestly, the VS1's always impress. If you find a Schecter with them, give it dance on a clean channel of some kind and let your ears tell you what you need to know.


----------



## Zado

yan12 said:


> The bridge alone is fantastic but a little less bite to my ears.



That's the good recipe, true vintage bridge singles are never bitey or overly bright, there's a smoothness and softness to them many modern singles don't have.


----------



## Zado

Guess this is goin to reach shops somewhere in time with the Aaron Marshall signature.












...and I still can't find much sense in it. Essentially gonna be a (pricier) apocalypse red reign, plus a FR and a less than desiderable inlay, minus neck pickup. Too bad, with a different color scheme and no (or different) inlay it could have been a badass instrument.


----------



## Zado

Schecter Solo-II Supreme CEBB


Schecter Solo-II Supreme Cat's Eye Black Burst, E-Guitar, Mahogany body, flamed maple top, ebony fingerboard, 3-piece mahogany neck, abalone lines inlays, Graph Tech Ratio tuners, chrome hardware, TonePros T3BT Tune-O-Matic & T1Z Tailpiece bridge,...




www.thomann.de





must be the priciest import guitar I've ever seen.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Zado said:


> Schecter Solo-II Supreme CEBB
> 
> 
> Schecter Solo-II Supreme Cat's Eye Black Burst, E-Guitar, Mahogany body, flamed maple top, ebony fingerboard, 3-piece mahogany neck, abalone lines inlays, Graph Tech Ratio tuners, chrome hardware, TonePros T3BT Tune-O-Matic & T1Z Tailpiece bridge,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thomann.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> must be the priciest import guitar I've ever seen.


Jesus tapdancing Christ, that's ridiculous. I really hope this won't be a trend for Schecter, they've been hiking their prices for a long time but this is a bit exorbitant


----------



## Zado

Global crisis, pandemic, logistics and Shiz, that's part of the issue. But I honestly think a marked filled with 1.5+k imports is not sustainable in a long term. Sure, fender and Gibson have raised their prices as well, they do every now and then, but their name is a safe bet. When you are selling mainly indos and Korean stuff.....dunno.


----------



## nickgray

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Jesus tapdancing Christ, that's ridiculous



Ludgrens give it an instant 539834958% price increase.



Zado said:


> is not sustainable in a long term



Well, they're not raising their prices because they're going out of business. People buy this stuff. Inflation will also catch up with people, it's difficult to accept it psychologically I guess (Pepperidge Farms remembers when ESP Standards were the price of this Schecter). In reality, the prices didn't increase. The value of money decreased. It's the same as leaving everything at the old prices, but slashing your savings account and your salary.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Zado said:


> Global crisis, pandemic, logistics and Shiz, that's part of the issue. But I honestly think a marked filled with 1.5+k imports is not sustainable in a long term. Sure, fender and Gibson have raised their prices as well, they do every now and then, but their name is a safe bet. When you are selling mainly indos and Korean stuff.....dunno.


Gotta say, I've seen those excuses flung around as well, but the fact of the matter is that this extends beyond just those. This has been happening before the current environment, and will happen after it. I think it's mostly inflation, and a bit of greed...


----------



## Zado

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Gotta say, I've seen those excuses flung around as well, but the fact of the matter is that this extends beyond just those. This has been happening before the current environment, and will happen after it. I think it's mostly inflation, and a bit of greed...



Maybe you're right and it's becoming a trend. I mean









ESP LTD Alexi Ripped Sawtooth


Electric Guitar Body: Alder, Neck-through-body neck: Maple, Fingerboard: Macassar ebony (Diospyros celebica), Neck shape: Thin U, Fretboard radius: 350 mm (13.78"), Fingerboard inlays: Sawtooth, Locking nut, Nut width: 41.3 mm (1.62"), Scale: 648...




www.thomann.de












ESP LTD Snakebyte Camo


Electric guitar Body: Mahogany (Swietenia Macrophylla), Glued-in neck: Mahogany (Swietenia Macrophylla), Fingerboard: Macassar ebony (Diospyros celebica), Neck profile: Thin U, Fretboard radius: 350 mm (13.78"), Scale: 629 mm (24.75"), Nut width:...




www.thomann.de












ESP LTD EC-1000T Evertune BK


Electric guitar Body: Mahogany, Top: Maple, Neck-through-body neck: Mahogany, Fingerboard: Macassar ebony, Neck profile: Thin U, Scale: 629 mm (24.75"), Fretboard radius: 350 mm (13.78"), Nut width: 42 mm (1.65"), 22 Stainless Steel X-Jumbo frets,...




www.thomann.de





The Korea= new Japan thing has reached its peak I guess.


----------



## nickgray

Zado said:


> The Korea= new Japan thing has reached its peak I guess.



Indo = new Japan. Korea = new US. US = sell your kidney.

Tbh, the last time I was in a guitar shop that had a bunch of LTDs in stock, a lot of them were indos (speaking of 1000 series), and they were pretty shit. Poorly polished boards will tool marks, a few had drops of glue (or finish, I'm not sure, I somehow doubt they're bothering to glue their frets in). They're a $300-500 guitar with SDs and a nicer bridge thrown in. Their locking tuners suck, they would've been better with regular Grovers. Aesthetics and specs sell.


----------



## Zado

nickgray said:


> Indo = new Japan. Korea = new US. US = sell your kidney.
> 
> Tbh, the last time I was in a guitar shop that had a bunch of LTDs in stock, a lot of them were indos (speaking of 1000 series), and they were pretty shit. Poorly polished boards will tool marks, a few had drops of glue (or finish, I'm not sure, I somehow doubt they're bothering to glue their frets in). They're a $300-500 guitar with SDs and a nicer bridge thrown in. Their locking tuners suck, they would've been better with regular Grovers. Aesthetics and specs sell.


I thought Indos were gettin better lately, I've played some that were nice. And with nice I mean compared to my old hellraiser, so very playble and good sounding. Too bad there's still SO much to fix, as you say.


----------



## trem licking

Korea nor Indo is the new anything. Yes, they sell quality stuff of course, but their CONSISTENCY and reliability is all over the place still. Japan is the only country of origin that really means anything on the whole. $1000 ibbys are still a thing yeah? Everyone should be buying those if they want a surefire 6 string


----------



## JimF

Yes, but the $1000 Ibanez guitars aren't Japanese.


----------



## Vegetta

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Jesus tapdancing Christ, that's ridiculous. I really hope this won't be a trend for Schecter, they've been hiking their prices for a long time but this is a bit exorbitant


I mean we knew this shit was coming.... Squier has stuff at $600 now.


----------



## MFB

Vegetta said:


> I mean we knew this shit was coming.... Squier has stuff at $600 now.



Do they go that high? Highest I think I've seen has been the Contemporary series of which I'm a huge proponent, which are mid $400 and IMO worth every penny. The once "cheap" stuff has gone away for the majority and been replaced with new brands, and now they're making mid-level entries into the market that are extremely competitive for what you get; plus it's not like they'll ever kill the Bullet/Affinity, they're a cheap entry into a market and these companies now it.


----------



## JimF

I think the more expensive Squier stuff is now on a par with Epiphone. It's no longer the case that the entire model range is junk.


----------



## Church2224

JimF said:


> Yes, but the $1000 Ibanez guitars aren't Japanese.


The Genesis models are, or at least around there. One of the best bangs for your buck imho


----------



## JimF

I was going to mention those as a caveat but I was hoping nobody would remember 
How many models are there now? The RG550, RG565, and that all black one with the single saddle bridge? Any more?


----------



## trem licking

Church2224 said:


> The Genesis models are, or at least around there. One of the best bangs for your buck imho


This is what i was referring to. The apex of quality and price


----------



## Vegetta

MFB said:


> Do they go that high? Highest I think I've seen has been the Contemporary series of which I'm a huge proponent, which are mid $400 and IMO worth every penny. The once "cheap" stuff has gone away for the majority and been replaced with new brands, and now they're making mid-level entries into the market that are extremely competitive for what you get; plus it's not like they'll ever kill the Bullet/Affinity, they're a cheap entry into a market and these companies now it.


Yeah the 40th Anniversary models are all like $599. It wasn't all that long ago that that MIM stuff wasn't much more than that.


----------



## Zado

I've had a chance to see most of Wacken Livestream these days, and wow, it's impressive how ESP filled the hands of about 90% of players with their instruments (mostly LTDs), if not more. I still think it's a market Schecter should focus more on. Mister Misery played schecters there, but I'm not sure it's the kind of band that would appeal most metalheads


----------



## TheBloodstained

The prices took a step up recently. I remember reading in here that it was going to happen, and based on that I ordered a Schecter Banshee Mach-7 that I had been eyeballing for some time. Shortly after the prices increased, so I guess I made the right move 
Delivery have been postponed once so far. Right now Thomann says it'll be shipped in about 7-9 weeks, but I wonder if that'll actually happen!
We'll see...


----------



## Zado

TheBloodstained said:


> The prices took a step up recently. I remember reading in here that it was going to happen, and based on that I ordered a Schecter Banshee Mach-7 that I had been eyeballing for some time. Shortly after the prices increased, so I guess I made the right move
> Delivery have been postponed once so far. Right now Thomann says it'll be shipped in about 7-9 weeks, but I wonder if that'll actually happen!
> We'll see...



The Mach is really growing on me, but the price increase is hitting hard especially in Europe. I'm honestly hoping for a cheaper version, i need no sexy finish or lundgrens, no neck thru construction or compound radius. Give me a white one, bolt on, cheapo Duncans and I wont complain. In these times of global crisis, price is crucial in you want to sell more.


----------



## TheBloodstained

Zado said:


> The Mach is really growing on me, but the price increase is hitting hard especially in Europe. I'm honestly hoping for a cheaper version, i need no sexy finish or lundgrens, no neck thru construction or compound radius. Give me a white one, bolt on, cheapo Duncans and I wont complain. In these times of global crisis, price is crucial in you want to sell more.


More finish options would be cool, but I am looking forward to the "fall out burst" the one I ordered will have. Chose the Mach-7 purely based on specs and hardware. Maybe partly because of the inline reversed headstock! 
I just wanted a new mid-to-highend workhorse that I can use for writing/recording demos at home. Currently I have no plans of playing guitar in a band setting, though it has come up as an option for a project me and some friends are trying to start up.
We'll see what happens.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

TheBloodstained said:


> The prices took a step up recently. I remember reading in here that it was going to happen, and based on that I ordered a Schecter Banshee Mach-7 that I had been eyeballing for some time. Shortly after the prices increased, so I guess I made the right move
> Delivery have been postponed once so far. Right now Thomann says it'll be shipped in about 7-9 weeks, but I wonder if that'll actually happen!
> We'll see...


June 20th I ordered a Legator at Thomann, eta was January 2023; it arrived in mid July


----------



## Zado

No sure if prices got adjusted recently or were like this since the beginning for this model, but hey









Schecter Reaper 6 FR S Elite Electric Guitar Blood Burst | American Musical Supply


Order your Schecter Reaper 6 FR S Elite Electric Guitar Blood Burst from AMS and enjoy 0% Interest Payment Plans, Free Shipping, Free Extended Warranty & 45 Day Money Back Guarantee.




www.americanmusical.com






I don't even care to guess if these will ever reach europe.


----------



## Tree

Zado said:


> No sure if prices got adjusted recently or were like this since the beginning for this model, but hey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schecter Reaper 6 FR S Elite Electric Guitar Blood Burst | American Musical Supply
> 
> 
> Order your Schecter Reaper 6 FR S Elite Electric Guitar Blood Burst from AMS and enjoy 0% Interest Payment Plans, Free Shipping, Free Extended Warranty & 45 Day Money Back Guarantee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanmusical.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even care to guess if these will ever reach europe.


That seems like a mistake. Isn’t the hardtail equivalent only $1300-1400?


----------



## Zado

Tree said:


> That seems like a mistake. Isn’t the hardtail equivalent only $1300-1400?



nup! https://www.americanmusical.com/schecter-reaper-6-elite-electric-guitar/p/SCEREAPER6E-BB not anymore at least


----------



## Zado

Tree said:


> That seems like a mistake. Isn’t the hardtail equivalent only $1300-1400?


Ok asked to AMS via Facebook about the prices and typos, confirmed not being a mistake but the actual street price of the stuff.

Not sure why the Custom costs much lower than the Elite, which is far more expensive than even the Solo Supreme, and the Jackson concept









Jackson Concept Series Soloist SL Walnut HS Guitar with Case | American Musical Supply


Order your Jackson Concept Series Soloist SL Walnut HS Guitar with Case from AMS and enjoy 0% Interest Payment Plans, Free Shipping, Free Extended Warranty & 45 Day Money Back Guarantee.




www.americanmusical.com





which comes with OFR and case included.

Grim times are coming.


----------



## Church2224

For a couple hundred more you can get a USA Traditional or pt.


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> For a couple hundred more you can get a USA Traditional or pt.


Yup. Actually I got my Trad (brand new) for less than that. I wonder how long this will last, meaning when USA CS Schecs will double their price as well


----------



## Taylord

What do you guys think is the best 8 Schecter makes?


----------



## mlp187

@Taylord 
IMO the silver mountain series is incredible.
The stock pickups sound awesome, too. Like, switching them with the latest hotness won’t get you anything better, maybe just different at best.


----------



## trem licking

Taylord said:


> What do you guys think is the best 8 Schecter makes?


The hellraiser C8 FR is the most unique/best 8 they've released


----------



## CanserDYI

trem licking said:


> The hellraiser C8 FR is the most unique/best 8 they've released


Best, sure no problem. Most unique, what sucks is that you're correct here, and thats sad.

Give me more shapes for 8 strings, manufacturers. I know its risky, but one of yall has to do it.


----------



## trem licking

CanserDYI said:


> Best, sure no problem. Most unique, what sucks is that you're correct here, and thats sad.
> 
> Give me more shapes for 8 strings, manufacturers. I know its risky, but one of yall has to do it.


Balaguer... If you dont mind the wait and you cant return if you don't like it


----------



## cardinal

Taylord said:


> What do you guys think is the best 8 Schecter makes?








Had to post it; sorry.


----------



## Mboogie7

cardinal said:


> Had to post it; sorry.



Never apologize for being right.


----------



## trem licking

cardinal said:


> Had to post it; sorry.


Doesn't count, yet counts so hard


----------



## JimF

cardinal said:


> Had to post it; sorry.


I will never have a use for an 8 string, yet I really want that...


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

mlp187 said:


> @Taylord
> IMO the silver mountain series is incredible.
> The stock pickups sound awesome, too. Like, switching them with the latest hotness won’t get you anything better, maybe just different at best.





Taylord said:


> What do you guys think is the best 8 Schecter makes?


I've heard the C-8 Silver Mountain Multi-scales are extremely good and very well-priced. Only negative I've seen from a few people is that the bridge pickup may be a little too dark for some. Otherwise, feature-wise, build-quality-wise, and price, its extremely solid.


----------



## BillCosby

AkiraSpectrum said:


> I've heard the C-8 Silver Mountain Multi-scales are extremely good and very well-priced. Only negative I've seen from a few people is that the bridge pickup may be a little too dark for some. Otherwise, feature-wise, build-quality-wise, and price, its extremely solid.


I really liked the one I had feel, tone, and quality wise, but I just hated the way it looked. None of the colors worked for me. I got the red one cause of the three it looked the best, but I got tired of it and wanted a solid color or something see through. I'm looking forward to the Reaper Elite 7s, for that reason.


----------



## Zado




----------



## tian

BillCosby said:


> I really liked the one I had feel, tone, and quality wise, but I just hated the way it looked. None of the colors worked for me. I got the red one cause of the three it looked the best, but I got tired of it and wanted a solid color or something see through. I'm looking forward to the Reaper Elite 7s, for that reason.


This is 100% where I'm at. I've got a silver one and it's an amazing guitar but the visuals don't really do anything for me. I play and enjoy it but makes it hard to get attached to.


----------



## Hoss632

Zado said:


>


Literally the only thing about these guitars I don't like on paper is the ultra thin neck. Otherwise they are perfectly specced out.


----------



## Mathemagician

Zado said:


>


Sexy iron labels.


----------



## JimF

That black one is appealing to me! Just a shame about the inlays. Just something about them I don't jive with. It's not even that I think they're crap... I just know its my opinon, and they're not for me.


----------



## Vegetta

Hoss632 said:


> Literally the only thing about these guitars I don't like on paper is the ultra thin neck. Otherwise they are perfectly specced out.


I quite like the white one. I wish it came in 27" scale


----------



## dirtool

Zado said:


>



Typical SSO reply : it needed one more string


----------



## TheRobotCow

So this sunday that just passed Aaron Marshall again said the signature models are really close to being available. this has been one long wait but i'm still excited for this release


----------



## Mboogie7

TheRobotCow said:


> So this sunday that just passed Aaron Marshall again said the signature models are really close to being available. this has been one long wait but i'm still excited for this release


Kudos to you for still being able to be excited. I went from instabuy to will for sure get, to we’ll see, to meh”.


----------



## TheRobotCow

Mboogie7 said:


> Kudos to you for still being able to be excited. I went from instabuy to will for sure get, to we’ll see, to meh”.


It's either that or a KM7 that i'll end up buying as my next guitar. I at least want to get my hands on the aaron marshall 7 string before i make my decision


----------



## Guamskyy

TheRobotCow said:


> So this sunday that just passed Aaron Marshall again said the signature models are really close to being available. this has been one long wait but i'm still excited for this release


Been a long time coming lol right now I'm leaning more towards the 6 since I recently got a banshee mach 7 that fulfills my 7 string needs but a wenge neck 7 does sound nice


----------



## JimF

I hope lead time will be a couple of weeks, rather than "The guitar is announced, shipping Spring 2023"


----------



## SeventyFour

If only the 7 had the same colour option as his 6


----------



## JimF

If only the 6 had the fixed bridge!


----------



## Zado




----------



## Robslalaina

JimF said:


> If only the 6 had the fixed bridge!


If only the 7 had the TREM


----------



## cardinal

Man I love the Tempest shape


----------



## Stiman

As someone who’s always written off Schecter because active pickups, I’m really starting to see the appeal. First it was the PT Special, which seems like the perfect tele, and then the solo-II custom, which seems like the perfect LP Custom (cause fuck paying 56k CAD for a production Gibson).

I’m admittedly an Ibanez fanboy, but all their RGs lately look like donkey dicks to me. They can’t seem to choose attractive paint/colour options. I need to find the Schecter equivalent of an RG. Maybe the Aaron Marshall sig. we’ll see.


----------



## Tree

Stiman said:


> I need to find the Schecter equivalent of an RG. Maybe the Aaron Marshall sig. we’ll see.


Schecter KM series, Banshee Machs, or any C series with the SLS, or “ultra thin” neck profile should get you there.


----------



## Zado

cardinal said:


> Man I love the Tempest shape


Yup, it's just Schecter that hates it. Which is funny cause it's Ciravolo fave shape.


----------



## Stiman

Tree said:


> Schecter KM series, Banshee Machs, or any C series with the SLS, or “ultra thin” neck profile should get you there.



Luckily, almost every model of there’s comes in a colour I either like or would be happy with.


----------



## Tree

Stiman said:


> Luckily, almost every model of there’s comes in a colour I either like or would be happy with.


Same. Like you, I’m an Ibanez guy at heart, but they’re newer offerings have been kinda lacking the last few years. And that’s exactly where Schecter walked in. I’m really considering a USA KM in the next year or so, but I have to try a few more options out first before I decide. 

A word to the wise, I believe the Ultra thin neck is even thinner than most Ibby necks, if that matters to you. It can make some people cramp up or induce fatigue faster


----------



## tian

Stiman said:


> As someone who’s always written off Schecter because active pickups, I’m really starting to see the appeal. First it was the PT Special, which seems like the perfect tele, and then the solo-II custom, which seems like the perfect LP Custom (cause fuck paying 56k CAD for a production Gibson).


I can't say enough good things about the PT Special. The neck P90 volume is a bit unbalanced with the bridge and the tone pot is worth replacing but in terms of construction, it's rock solid and feels great to play. I choose the lightest one I could from Sweetwater and it does everything I could ask of it.


----------



## TheRobotCow

According to Aaron Marshall’s IG, monday seems to be the day we’ve been long waiting for


----------



## Zado

TheRobotCow said:


> According to Aaron Marshall’s IG, monday seems to be the day we’ve been long waiting for


I could make a number of jokes with this


----------



## TheRobotCow

Finally!!!

https://www.schecterguitars.com/Aaron-Marshall-AM-7


----------



## Zado

Quartersawn wenge neck. Cool.


----------



## cip 123

I get that there is hype for this but it's kinda underwhelming in a sense. Like great specs, looks super classy but it's exactly the kind of standard guitar that should have already been in the catalogue. 

I'm glad his specs an aesthetic are tasteful but it's just like, why wasn't this already a model?

Not specifically knocking the model more Schecter for not having anything like that in the first place seems like an easy sell.


----------



## Zado

cip 123 said:


> I'm glad his specs an aesthetic are tasteful but it's just like, why wasn't this already a model?


Wanna know? Like, really wanna know?


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> Wanna know? Like, really wanna know?


If there is a reason sure, but it's Schecter so the obvious guess is they had a prototype just like this but then decided to put a burl top on it and a kiesel bevel.


----------



## Zado

cip 123 said:


> If there is a reason sure, but it's Schecter so the obvious guess is they had a prototype just like this but then decided to put a burl top on it and a kiesel bevel.


Reason being Schecter prez - or whoever decides guitar specs - has a damn thing for anything flashy, so a more stripped down looking model it's something totally out of ordinary in their catalog


----------



## Church2224

Zado said:


> Reason being Schecter prez - or whoever decides guitar specs - has a damn thing for anything flashy, so a more stripped down looking model it's something totally out of ordinary in their catalog



Having talked to the guys at Schecter before they admitted that because they are older guys they have a hard time thinking about what the Younger generation wants, even with the USA Line Up. I was going to help them out with that however obviously life got in the way....I need to meet up with them sometime I wanted to talk to them about doing like a "Standard" USA Production line with base spec PTs, Traditionals, Sunset 24s and maybe a stripped down carve top. Be good for them to have that in the line up.


----------



## dirtool

cip 123 said:


> If there is a reason sure, but it's Schecter so the obvious guess is they had a prototype just like this but then decided to put a burl top on it and a kiesel bevel.


or some cheesy inlay


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> Having talked to the guys at Schecter before they admitted that because they are older guys they have a hard time thinking about what the Younger generation wants, even with the USA Line Up. I was going to help them out with that however obviously life got in the way....I need to meet up with them sometime I wanted to talk to them about doing like a "Standard" USA Production line with base spec PTs, Traditionals, Sunset 24s and maybe a stripped down carve top. Be good for them to have that in the line up.



Problem Imho is they are trying TOO hard to appeal youngsters going towards trends and tendencies, packing tons of ideas into flamboyant looking guitars. Sometimes you should just stop, think simpler. You don't need to dress up like a Disco Stu guy to show you have a big dick.


----------



## Isolationist

Zado said:


> Problem Imho is they are trying TOO hard to appeal youngsters going towards trends and tendencies, packing tons of ideas into flamboyant looking guitars. Sometimes you should just stop, think simpler.


Definitely. I just want my gear to look "clean" without any gimmicks or unnecessary flash. 

I also don't even think that appealing to the younger generation of musicians is what's causing this; people want X specs at Y price point, so Schecter can really make them look however they want. Would I buy a gloss black Hellraiser without the cross inlays? Absolutely. Would I buy an Aaron Marshall sig with some bullshit inlay? Probably not. Fender has been putting out, functionally, the same instruments with solid gloss finishes for almost 80 years and no one has complained. They're still one of the highest selling brands out there for instruments. 

Silver Mountain, Reaper, Hellraiser, Damien, Banshee GT? You can miss me with all that.


----------



## oremus91

Anyone else notice in schecter's photos the screws (like those that hold in the back panel) are crooked, and the pickups are leaning to one side etc? And yes its been announced, but were probably in for a long wait for them to even arrive still, so its just a paper launch really.

Spec-wise it seems pretty nice, I like it a lot, but its yet another Indonesian build dangerously close to the prices of prestige ibanez.

Aaron's guitar has real parts where it matters, but so many indo guitars with lopsided screws are ballooning in price over what Korean guitars were not long ago. The Holcomb SE 7 is still only like 1k, this is probably made in the same factory with in-house pickups for $400 more.


----------



## Zado

Isolationist said:


> Definitely. I just want my gear to look "clean" without any gimmicks or unnecessary flash.
> 
> I also don't even think that appealing to the younger generation of musicians is what's causing this; people want X specs at Y price point, so Schecter can really make them look however they want. Would I buy a gloss black Hellraiser without the cross inlays? Absolutely. Would I buy an Aaron Marshall sig with some bullshit inlay? Probably not. Fender has been putting out, functionally, the same instruments with solid gloss finishes for almost 80 years and no one has complained. They're still one of the highest selling brands out there for instruments.
> 
> Silver Mountain, Reaper, Hellraiser, Damien, Banshee GT? You can miss me with all that.



Exactly my thought. Not sure how they idea that "the simpler - the better" hasn't reached them all these years, they even fixed the inlays in some models out of people complains, but every now and now they come up with stuff that would appeal 50% of their potential audience. I can understaind their saying "but black it's soooooboring", but then again, black and simple guitars have been in the market for decades and people still want them.


----------



## cardinal

Only Gibson and Fender etc can sell "normal" guitars year in and year out. Everyone else has the used market to compete against; gotta push something different each year to keep the new production moving; otherwise people will just buy a used black C7 instead of a new black C7.


----------



## Stiman

At least a lot of the Schecter models come in a few colors, and usually decent colors. Look at Ibanez, most models come in only one color option and, currently at least, most of them look like garbage IMO


----------



## JimF

I wonder if there's any market research involved or its simply guesswork and what they think is cool, and info on trends taken from previous sales figures?


----------



## TheBloodstained

Isolationist said:


> Definitely. I just want my gear to look "clean" without any gimmicks or unnecessary flash.


Not all people want to settle with a black super strat. I think it's great that they go with some more bold aesthetics, because while simple, clean and tastefully guitars do have an appeal too, to me it just very quickly becomes very boring, and I guess there's a lot of people that would agree with that thought since Schecter seemingly is thriving 

It's all just a matter of personal preference in the end. I always thought most Fenders looked like boring grandpa guitars. My dream custom build guitar would probably be something like a purple-burst something with gold hardware - maybe a dash of abalone - so I guess I have a liking for unnecessary flash!


----------



## Isolationist

TheBloodstained said:


> Not all people want to settle with a black super strat. I think it's great that they go with some more bold aesthetics, because while simple, clean and tastefully guitars do have an appeal too, to me it just very quickly becomes very boring, and I guess there's a lot of people that would agree with that thought since Schecter seemingly is thriving
> 
> It's all just a matter of personal preference in the end. I always thought most Fenders looked like boring grandpa guitars. My dream custom build guitar would probably be something like a purple-burst something with gold hardware - maybe a dash of abalone - so I guess I have a liking for unnecessary flash!


Hmm, I guess I’m just boring then lmao 

I dunno, I guess I’m just getting fatigued with all the termite tops and ugly fades. Some of the design choices being made nowadays just don’t appeal to me.

My dream guitar is for Ibanez to quit screwing around and bring back the Predators Tongue finish. Those old Ibanez RGA prestiges are too clean.


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> I need to meet up with them sometime I wanted to talk to them about doing like a "Standard" USA Production line with base spec PTs, Traditionals, Sunset 24s and maybe a stripped down carve top. Be good for them to have that in the line up.


Oh and if you don't mind mate, please ask them why they find illegal to use white pickups. It's something that really makes every guitar look sexier and pricier, much more than a figured veneer


----------



## JimF

Zado said:


> Oh and if you don't mind mate, please ask them why they find illegal to use white pickups. It's something that really makes every guitar look sexier and pricier, much more than a figured veneer



Offtopic, but I've got white pickups to go in a black walnut build I'm doing, and I'm excited to see the results!


----------



## Zado

JimF said:


> Offtopic, but I've got white pickups to go in a black walnut build I'm doing, and I'm excited to see the results!


White fits quite great everywhere, so I bet it's gonna look fantastic


----------



## Zado

Glad to hear Kane Roberts is part of the family and has great taste too


----------



## Zado

Question: I haven't compared them directly, but can anyone confirm that the LTD EC body shape is bigger than the Solo II’s?


----------



## Church2224

Grabbed a pic of two of my USA Schecters at band last night...


----------



## Zado

Those two are a joy to see. It's a shame that, apparently, the USA production is focusing on Trads and PTs only atm. And I'm a Strat lover as you know.


----------



## Church2224

Just sent the order in for two new USA models...

at PT in HSH with a floyd rose and a Traditional in HSH with a hipshot. Both alder bodies, maple boards, five piece maple/walnut necks, and finished in a lambo green satin finish.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Really loving the headstock revamps that Schecter is doing

It's a while that I put my eyes on the Purple Banshee GT (as other 5-7 guitars LOL), but I'm really scared to purchase a guitar in this economic situation
After many years of sweat and blood I found economic stability, I can afford to purchase gear but there's this global clusterfuck


----------



## Zado

^ I thought I was the only one diggin the Banshee GT!


----------



## Zado

New CS signature guitar






Would gladly see a diamond series version of this.


----------



## Zado

@OmegaSlayer go for it man!





Schecter Banshee GT FR Satin Charcoal Burst - Esse Music Store


Corpo in Mogano<br>Top in acero fiammato<br>Manico Acero con rinforzi in fibra di carbonio Ultra Thin U <br>Tastiera in ebano<br>Intarsi Offset/Reverse Roman Nu...




www.essemusic.it


----------



## zw470

I can't decide who I find more loathsome, the people who designed those inlays or the people who buy guitars with those inlays.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Zado said:


> @OmegaSlayer go for it man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schecter Banshee GT FR Satin Charcoal Burst - Esse Music Store
> 
> 
> Corpo in Mogano<br>Top in acero fiammato<br>Manico Acero con rinforzi in fibra di carbonio Ultra Thin U <br>Tastiera in ebano<br>Intarsi Offset/Reverse Roman Nu...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.essemusic.it


Damn!
I was looking for the purple one, but this one has an ecellent price
I saw it before going to sleep and it deprived me of some hours thinking about it
If the economic outlook would have been different I would have insta grabbed it, now I'm doing some maths
It doesn't help that I already purchased 2 guitars this year...and I was thinking to sell my PodGo and get an Helix LT...

I've seen there's the scalapay payment option...I'm really thinking about it even if it's not purple
If it was purple, at that price I would have ordered it already for sure


----------



## Zado

OmegaSlayer said:


> Damn!
> I was looking for the purple one, but this one has an ecellent price
> I saw it before going to sleep and it deprived me of some hours thinking about it
> If the economic outlook would have been different I would have insta grabbed it, now I'm doing some maths
> It doesn't help that I already purchased 2 guitars this year...and I was thinking to sell my PodGo and get an Helix LT...
> 
> I've seen there's the scalapay payment option...I'm really thinking about it even if it's not purple
> If it was purple, at that price I would have ordered it already for sure



I say get it, purple is cool but overrated these days, and i mean, look at that figure! Too bad there's no backplate, but I mean, it's neat AF anyway.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Zado said:


> I say get it, purple is cool but overrated these days, and i mean, look at that figure! Too bad there's no backplate, but I mean, it's neat AF anyway.


Do you have a GT?
I have never seen one up close


----------



## Zado

OmegaSlayer said:


> Do you have a GT?
> I have never seen one up close


Nope, it does look fantastic tho


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Zado said:


> Nope, it does look fantastic tho


I've been concoting reasons to not buy it from 4 AM and it's almost 12 AM
I'm at the point that if I didn't had a girlfriend and a mother I would have already purchased it
I feel like I have spent my "another guitar?????" bonus for the year


----------



## Zado

OmegaSlayer said:


> I've been concoting reasons to not buy it from 4 AM and it's almost 12 AM
> I'm at the point that if I didn't had a girlfriend and a mother I would have already purchased it
> I feel like I have spent my "another guitar?????" bonus for the year


For that price you can consider it an investment


----------



## Zado

Very promising for the endorsement future


----------



## Siggevaio

Zado said:


> Very promising for the endorsement future


I guess getting a signature with Schecter wasn't scratching that endorsement itch hard enough


----------



## Zado

Anyone with a Schec Demon here? is it a fine guitar?





Schecter Demon 6 FR Aged Black - Esse Music Store


Serie Bolt-on.<br>Corpo on basswood con top in arched top.<br>Manico in acero con tastiera in wenge .<br>Scala 25,5”Intarsi Gothic perlati.<br>2 Pick-up Dunca...




www.essemusic.it


----------



## Zado




----------



## JimF

Looks like a KMIII in a moody finish with no inlays. Nice.


----------



## Zado

Dunno how I feel about it, but hey, it's a new guitar so welcome


----------



## NotQuiteWes

Zado said:


>


Mk.III body with bevels, Mk.II headstock and control layout. Nice.


----------



## Xaeldaren

Based on a video on his instagram he tracked some of In Stasis with thiss. Very interesting given how solid his relationship with Mayones is.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Zado

Xaeldaren said:


> Based on a video on his instagram he tracked some of In Stasis with thiss. Very interesting given how solid his relationship with Mayones is.


He needed some ketchup in his life


----------



## Zado




----------



## HylianN

Be prepared to wait 4+ years for this. Aaron Marshall's sig still isn't out


----------



## cip 123

MK2 with MK3 horns, pretty cool


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Schecter must have some dude in Poland stalking Mayones or something. This would be the 2nd time they snipe a Mayones artist.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


>


Damn.... it's like the MK2 and MK3 had a baby. Color me interested!


----------



## Taylord

Love the look of his Mayos but they are less attainable at least in the US. Found the Kaizen collab with Tosin and Ernie Ball an interesting move for a one off type thing. Wonder what will become of this. Regardless we are years off from knowing.


----------



## OldMate

I thought it looked more like a Banshee Mach with some red dye and a comfort carve in the top than a KM series. Regardless, this is interesting/exciting news. Schecter have really nailed it with a lot of their sig artists lately, not to mention most of their midrange MIK production models are all top of class. 

Shame they didn't manage to keep a hold of Wes Hauch when he had his PT7 back in the day, but then again we probably wouldn't have got the sick Icemen he's been slinging lately.


----------



## cardinal

The bevel comes for us all. But really, I do find a bevel more comfortable than a radius'd top.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cardinal said:


> The bevel comes for us all. But really, I do find a bevel more comfortable than a radius'd top.


Bevels rule

Bevels that don't match the rest of the top suck


----------



## RobDobble6S7

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Schecter must have some dude in Poland stalking Mayones or something. This would be the 2nd time they snipe a Mayones artist.


They have reps just waiting in a white van for a poor Mayones artist to come strolling by. They then offer them a custom guitar, which of course they can't resist, and you know the rest of the story.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

oooooh a beveled edge mk3. The flat top was the main thing I hated about the mk3 I owned.


----------



## Church2224

Zado said:


>



That would be Sick as a USA model...


----------



## OldMate

OldMate said:


> I thought it looked more like a Banshee Mach with some red dye and a comfort carve in the top than a KM series. Regardless, this is interesting/exciting news. Schecter have really nailed it with a lot of their sig artists lately, not to mention most of their midrange MIK production models are all top of class.
> 
> Shame they didn't manage to keep a hold of Wes Hauch when he had his PT7 back in the day, but then again we probably wouldn't have got the sick Icemen he's been slinging lately.


Gonna have to eat my own words, definitely looks more like a KM. Live and learn I guess lmao


----------



## Mathemagician

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Schecter must have some dude in Poland stalking Mayones or something. This would be the 2nd time they snipe a Mayones artist.





Albake21 said:


> Damn.... it's like the MK2 and MK3 had a baby. Color me interested!




It’s a Mayones that’s why. Look at it again and then look at their nicely flamed bevel/arch top models. Then back at the Schecter. It’s the same guitar.


----------



## Tree

Man, just when I was “sure” of my next guitar being another E-II they show this. 
If they make production runs in this style and finish as 7s I’m done for.


----------



## Albake21

Mathemagician said:


> It’s a Mayones that’s why. Look at it again and then look at their nicely flamed bevel/arch top models. Then back at the Schecter. It’s the same guitar.


I mean yeah, that's very obvious it's trying to mimic his Mayones Duvell signature, but it's doing it by combining the MK2 and MK3. Schecter's way of making a Duvell, I suppose.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Albake21 said:


> I mean yeah, that's very obvious it's trying to mimic his Mayones Duvell signature, but it's doing it by combining the MK2 and MK3. Schecter's way of making a Duvell, I suppose.


It's a little different because the Duvell is a flat/slightly carved top. The Mk3 is closer to a Duvell than this is


----------



## Zado




----------



## Church2224

If all of those are Korean Made Schecters I am all about that life


----------



## hayfever

Zado said:


>



uggh, if either of the black strats had a modern heel i would have been all over them.

look to be indonesian made based on other pics i found









Schecter R66 Traditional Vintage Seventies Midnight Black Matched Headstock


Schecter R66 Traditional Vintage Seventies Midnight Black Matched Headstock: acquista questo modello sullo shop online di Centro Chitarre ✔ Scopri tutti i dettagli ✔ Spedizione rapida in tutta Italia.




www.centrochitarre.com


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> If all of those are Korean Made Schecters I am all about that life



Nope, Indos. Hardly gonna see any korean strats in the future, far too expensive i guess. Also, the Indo Route 66 I've played so far have been very very good, so no real need to go korean.



hayfever said:


> uggh, if either of the black strats had a modern heel i would have been all over them.
> 
> look to be indonesian made based on other pics i found



Eh, Route66 models are very retro spec-ed, so fat heel block is no question.


----------



## TheBloodstained

Just wondering is anyone has some insight here...

I've been waiting for a Schecter Banshee Mach-7 I ordered back in may. It keeps getting postponed by Thomann. Delivery is currently set to late december, but it wouldn't surprise me at all if it gets postponed again.

Is delivery a common problem world wide, or is it just Thomann who can't seem to get Schecters in stock?

I'm still looking forward to receiving the guitar, but I'm also a little discourage about the prolonged waiting time, and I must admit that I've been considering the option of cancelling the order and buying something else.

Anyone with similar problem and/or some insights into the current situation?


----------



## Surveyor 777

TheBloodstained said:


> Just wondering is anyone has some insight here...
> 
> I've been waiting for a Schecter Banshee Mach-7 I ordered back in may. It keeps getting postponed by Thomann. Delivery is currently set to late december, but it wouldn't surprise me at all if it gets postponed again.
> 
> Is delivery a common problem world wide, or is it just Thomann who can't seem to get Schecters in stock?
> 
> I'm still looking forward to receiving the guitar, but I'm also a little discourage about the prolonged waiting time, and I must admit that I've been considering the option of cancelling the order and buying something else.
> 
> Anyone with similar problem and/or some insights into the current situation?




I suppose it depends on the model and the store. I am still waiting on a guitar I ordered back in Spring of 2021 from my local store. I look on Sweetwater's site and they still don't have this model in stock (the one I ordered) - so since I ordered it from a Mom-and-Pop local store, I'm not surprised.

Sorry I can't give you a better answer, but I think all stores, large or small, have issues with certain models.


----------



## TheBloodstained

Surveyor 777 said:


> I suppose it depends on the model and the store. I am still waiting on a guitar I ordered back in Spring of 2021 from my local store. I look on Sweetwater's site and they still don't have this model in stock (the one I ordered) - so since I ordered it from a Mom-and-Pop local store, I'm not surprised.


It's not the first time I've experienced a long wait on stuff from Thomann. When I bought my Schecter C7 Jeff Loomis (also from Thomann) it took almost a year to arrive, again with lots of postponing. The main argument for staying with my order for now is how prices have increased since I put down my order. I'm still getting it for approx. 13.000 dkk (the price at the time of ordering), but it's currently listed at nearly 15.500 dkk on the website.

I guess I just have to... ***sigh*** ...be patient! 
It's not one of my strong suits!


----------



## Vegetta

Zado said:


>


HOLY SHIT I hope they do this as a 27" baritone.


----------



## Zado

Vegetta said:


> HOLY SHIT I hope they do this as a 27" baritone.


I Hope you'll live long enough to see it hit the shops


----------



## Vegetta

Zado said:


> I Hope you'll live long enough to see it hit the shops


----------



## Vegetta

In the Comments on the John Browne video 



> John told me at a show this was coming. I was really hoping to get a Schaller bridge, but I’ll take it either way.


Browne replied 


> Schaller Discontinued the Hannes for 7 and 8 string guitars a year or so ago



hmmm so John said it is coming.....


----------



## Tree

Vegetta said:


> In the Comments on the John Browne video
> 
> 
> Browne replied
> 
> 
> hmmm so John said it is coming.....


 I sense a disturbance in my 2023 wallet


----------



## Zado

When you see some cool Schecs around, but they're sort of nonexistent


----------



## Isolationist

Zado said:


> When you see some cool Schecs around, but they're sort of nonexistent


Shit, that looks clean as hell. 
Why can't Schecter do more of this?


----------



## Hollowway

Isolationist said:


> Shit, that looks clean as hell.
> Why can't Schecter do more of this?


They can. And, just to exceed expectations, they will put abalone purfling on the body, Roman numberals for fret markers, and release it in a black Cherry finish.


----------



## mlp187

Hollowway said:


> They can. And, just to exceed expectations, they will put abalone purfling on the body, Roman numberals for fret markers, and release it in a black Cherry finish.


ROFLMAOBBQWTF

So true man. This is right on the money. Even their hybrid C8 had that horrible 12th fret inlay. Schecter is always on the verge of immaculate greatness. Maybe 2023 is the year!


----------



## Zado

Hollowway said:


> They can. And, just to exceed expectations, they will put abalone purfling on the body, Roman numberals for fret markers, and release it in a black Cherry finish.


Eh sorta. Roman numbers don't bother me that much, but yeah, Schecter really lacks some models looking clean and simple, and that's why you hardly see the brand on stage with pros. I mean if you want a metal looking guitar by Schecter you gotta go with the blackjack series and not much more. Cause yeah the Evil Twin is metal AF, if cover those inlays, which is something not everyone cares to do.
Sometimes it's like they make guitars specifically designed to GAS beginners who get easily impressed by flashy colors, weird finishes, funky inlays and stuff like that, that scream "pricey guitar"when you're inexperienced, and "fine bang for buck backup guitars" when you're a lil more knowledgeable.


----------



## DeathCubeK

Just logged back in here for the first time in a while to say the price of new Schecters, here in Europe at least, is out of control. Almost €2,000 for a Solo II Supreme? Gtfo. €1,800 for the SLS C-1 Elite? My god.


----------



## sym30l1c

DeathCubeK said:


> Just logged back in here for the first time in a while to say the price of new Schecters, here in Europe at least, is out of control. Almost €2,000 for a Solo II Supreme? Gtfo. €1,800 for the SLS C-1 Elite? My god.



It's insane. I was looking into buying a KM-7 from Thomann last year. Price was around £1500/£1600 and it's now £2099.


----------



## Zado

With the € value lowering that much and global crisis, it had to be expected. Solution: buy used.


----------



## TheBloodstained

DeathCubeK said:


> Just logged back in here for the first time in a while to say the price of new Schecters, here in Europe at least, is out of control. Almost €2,000 for a Solo II Supreme? Gtfo. €1,800 for the SLS C-1 Elite? My god.


It's actually ridiculous! The Banshee Mach-7 FR S I'm currently waiting for have gone up €330 in the months since I ordered it, so now that is a €2000+ guitar. I will get it for €1750 if it ever arrives.

Also, it's starting to look like delivery will be postponed again... to cancel or not to cancel... that is the question?


----------



## trem licking

Hollowway said:


> They can. And, just to exceed expectations, they will put abalone purfling on the body, Roman numberals for fret markers, and release it in a black Cherry finish.


That black cherry is quite awful and overused. Makes a quilt top look flat/not 3d and is the worst kind of red


----------



## Zhysick

Zado said:


> With the € value lowering that much and global crisis, it had to be expected. Solution: buy used.


Yeah, you know how Europe's used market is.

New is 2000€

4 years old used "mint like new" is 1800€

Yeah... Buy used in Europe...


----------



## Wiltonauer

Zado said:


> Eh sorta. Roman numbers don't bother me that much, but yeah, Schecter really lacks some models looking clean and simple, and that's why you hardly see the brand on stage with pros. I mean if you want a metal looking guitar by Schecter you gotta go with the blackjack series and not much more. Cause yeah the Evil Twin is metal AF, if cover those inlays, which is something not everyone cares to do.
> Sometimes it's like they make guitars specifically designed to GAS beginners who get easily impressed by flashy colors, weird finishes, funky inlays and stuff like that, that scream "pricey guitar"when you're inexperienced, and "fine bang for buck backup guitars" when you're a lil more knowledgeable.


I’m sure they aggressively cater to that market, though the “amazing bang for the buck, looks way more expensive than it is” look is changing, and Schecter knows it. They are still making the 2008 looking stuff, I imagine, because it is still selling. I got one like that for my first Schecter, just to get it out of my system. It’s a silly looking guitar, and there’s no apologizing for it. I don’t expect to see pros playing guitars like that, and I don’t need the validation. 

The pendulum is swinging. Look forward to ten or fifteen years of poplar burl purple burst with roasted birdseye headless necks and Fishman Fluence Moderns as far as the eye can see.


----------



## Zado

Zhysick said:


> Yeah, you know how Europe's used market is.
> 
> New is 2000€
> 
> 4 years old used "mint like new" is 1800€
> 
> Yeah... Buy used in Europe...


Depends on the country, here in italy you can find decent deals from time to time.


----------



## DeathCubeK

Zado said:


> With the € value lowering that much and global crisis, it had to be expected. Solution: buy used.



For an extra €400 I could get a Vigier Excalibur.


----------



## NoodleFace

Vigiers are European guitars though and schecter are "American"


----------



## Ben Pinkus

Yeah I checked the new Schecter prices today with some friends, and saw a KM for £2k, I said oh thats the USA one right...right?! and it wasn't


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Great video of Schecter building a Strat for Rob Scallon.


----------



## Zado

That looks totally like my Trad.

And btw we are ignoring how cool that S-II looks


----------



## Zado

You guys wanted a new Tempest.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Zado said:


> You guys wanted a new Tempest.


Hmm, any info on this? Is it a new sig? Or a new style line?


----------



## Zado

Seabeast2000 said:


> Hmm, any info on this? Is it a new sig? Or a new style line?



For what I can tell, it's a limited model (400 made) born out of collaboration between Schecter and Hercules guitar stands.


----------



## cip 123

400 too many


----------



## MFB

Thought maybe the other guitarist in Stryper was rocking the Tempest


----------



## Zado

MFB said:


> Thought maybe the other guitarist in Stryper was rocking the Tempest


Nah, that's a rock band, not a target for Schecter


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MFB said:


> Thought maybe the other guitarist in Stryper was rocking the Tempest


Same lol. Dudes keep hopping brands


----------



## MFB

Anyone know if there's a quick way to filter Schecter models by scale? Is it only the 7/8s that go to 26.5" scale and not any of the 6 string models? If so that's a bit of a bummer that there's no baritone 6 and the 7/8s get the extra compensation for the low string.


----------



## Zado

Show some enthusiasm guys, that might be the only Tempest we'll see in a while


----------



## cardinal

Stryper!!!!


----------



## Masoo2

MFB said:


> Anyone know if there's a quick way to filter Schecter models by scale? Is it only the 7/8s that go to 26.5" scale and not any of the 6 string models? If so that's a bit of a bummer that there's no baritone 6 and the 7/8s get the extra compensation for the low string.


6 string baritones have the EX designation iirc, like Blackjack EX or Apocalypse EX

Then there are the 30 inch Bass VI models in the retro and Hellraiser series


----------



## Seabeast2000

Zado said:


> Show some enthusiasm guys, that might be the only Tempest we'll see in a while


yeah? They dusted off the templates just for 400 guitars?


----------



## Zado

Seabeast2000 said:


> yeah? They dusted off the templates just for 400 guitars?


Who knows..


----------



## Zado




----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


>


Is this an import version of that USA run from a couple years ago? If so, that would be sweet.


----------



## Tree

Albake21 said:


> Is this an import version of that USA run from a couple years ago? If so, that would be sweet.


Unfortunately I doubt it. That logo and those tops say they’re just more USAs that a vendor is showing off as in stocks.


----------



## Zado

USA models. Would be cool to see some import version tho.


----------



## cardinal

Tree said:


> Unfortunately I doubt it. That logo and those tops say they’re just more USAs that a vendor is showing off as in stocks.


Who has them?


----------



## Tree

cardinal said:


> Who has them?


Sorry, I thought I said something to the effect of it seeming like it was a vendor. For all I know that’s somewhere in the US warehouse. The flooring kinda looks like Music Store Live/Pitbull Audio though.


----------



## Albake21

Tree said:


> Unfortunately I doubt it. That logo and those tops say they’re just more USAs that a vendor is showing off as in stocks.





Zado said:


> USA models. Would be cool to see some import version tho.


Bummer, had a feeling that was the case.



cardinal said:


> Who has them?


Not sure this time around, but last time it was Axe Palace in 2019, I believe?


----------



## Zado




----------



## Isolationist

Zado said:


>


That blue one is screaming at me.


----------



## Zado

Isolationist said:


> That blue one is screaming at me.



Yeah, that's a super cool finish. And it's funny, I've been complaining forever cause Schecter wasn't making strats, and now Trads are among their best selling models


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> Show some enthusiasm guys, that might be the only Tempest we'll see in a while


There is already 2 in the lineup and both of them look better than that hazard warning of a guitar.


----------



## Wiltonauer

MFB said:


> Anyone know if there's a quick way to filter Schecter models by scale? Is it only the 7/8s that go to 26.5" scale and not any of the 6 string models? If so that's a bit of a bummer that there's no baritone 6 and the 7/8s get the extra compensation for the low string.


I wish they would overhaul their whole sorting engine. Or create one. Them, and Solar. Yeesh.


----------



## dav43

wwoooaaawww!!! Did you see that????


----------



## Zado

dav43 said:


> wwoooaaawww!!! Did you see that????




Don't get too excited, Schecter makes exclusive models for specific countries at times, asian market gets some of those, meaning you may not see these in the US market.
With that said, those are indeed nice, though I still like this more









though it's priced a lil on the expensive site.


----------



## dav43

Zado said:


> Don't get too excited, Schecter makes exclusive models for specific countries at times, asian market gets some of those, meaning you may not see these in the US market.
> With that said, those are indeed nice, though I still like this more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though it's priced a lil on the expensive site.


That's fine !! i come from France!!! lol


----------



## Zado

dav43 said:


> That's fine !! i come from France!!! lol



I'm not sure what the deals between Schec and French main dealers are, but I wouldn't be surprised If you got some exclusives as well...


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Schecter is killing it


----------



## Zado

Yeah but they'll still go to hell for hating Vs


----------



## dav43

Zado said:


> I'm not sure what the deals between Schec and French main dealers are, but I wouldn't be surprised If you got some exclusives as well...


In France, schecter never has been a "big brand" and exclusives have always been for entry-level models unfortunately...


----------



## NoodleFace

Wiltonauer said:


> I wish they would overhaul their whole sorting engine. Or create one. Them, and Solar. Yeesh.


Solar needs a new website.. it's shit. Sorry ola.


----------



## Wiltonauer

NoodleFace said:


> Solar needs a new website.. it's shit. Sorry ola.


Their guitars look really cool, but I get pretty frustrated trying to learn about them on their website. It’s like the old Carvin site, and not in a good way.


----------



## Zado

dav43 said:


> In France, schecter never has been a "big brand" and* exclusives have always been for entry-level models unfortunately...*


Which are pretty much the only imports people can afford now btw


----------



## Cheap

Ya the releases seem to be a little all over the place too. I just picked up the Nick Johnston Atomic Emerald PT that i think is an American Musical Supply exclusive, BUT i've seen some at drum city guitar land and over in europe and still there's no record on the Schecter site that i've found. even the spec sheet in the case calls the color sherwood green so it's kind of a bear to find any reliable details unless you actually buy something with a spec sheet


----------



## NoodleFace

Every guitar im gassing for is a schecter... KM7 of any variant, Reaper 7, Banshee Mach-7, Miles Baker sig, JL7... feck


----------



## MFB

NoodleFace said:


> Every guitar im gassing for is a schecter... KM7 of any variant, Reaper 7, Banshee Mach-7, Miles Baker sig, JL7... feck



I've been eyeing some of the KM6 variants myself, not the one that's similar to a Hellraiser but the one with the Predator inlays and the sharper horns


----------



## CanserDYI

I genuinely had to stop looking at schecters as they rock so hard, look and play great, and I can afford most of them, which is a dangerous, DANGEROUS combination.


----------



## Wiltonauer

C-8 Silver Mountain Multiscale


----------



## sell2792

MFB said:


> I've been eyeing some of the KM6 variants myself, not the one that's similar to a Hellraiser but the one with the Predator inlays and the sharper horns



I wanted one until I played two - both were super mediocre. Cheaper bridge, pickups, tuners, etc. compared to the “nice” newer KM7’s that have the nine piece necks.

I’m gassing for one of those or a Banshee Mach as my baritone drop G/F# guitar.


----------



## Tree

I reckon everyone gas-ing for the current Schecter super strat crop should hold out a bit. I’d be surprised if we didn’t get revamped KMs and that new Browne model sometime in the next year.


----------



## Isolationist

NoodleFace said:


> Every guitar im gassing for is a schecter... KM7 of any variant, Reaper 7, Banshee Mach-7, Miles Baker sig, JL7... feck


I would do absolutely disgusting things to get the gloss black Chris Garza PT-7 from a few years back.


----------



## Zado

It's not that we can't have nice thing, it's just that we don't want them


----------



## Masoo2

Isolationist said:


> I would do absolutely disgusting things to get the gloss black Chris Garza PT-7 from a few years back.


genuinely one of the best signature models they've ever released and it's a pity it wasn't more popular

I still regret not picking one up, I recall seeing them being pushed on Reverb for like $650(?) towards the very end of their production cycle.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I wish they did a Garza MKII in the silverburst.


----------



## Mattykoda

Masoo2 said:


> genuinely one of the best signature models they've ever released and it's a pity it wasn't more popular
> 
> I still regret not picking one up, I recall seeing them being pushed on Reverb for like $650(?) towards the very end of their production cycle.


Yup I paid right around $700 with tax from zzounds when they went on sale. I had to go through 3 (I think) until I finally got one that was decent but even the one I settled with still had a fair amount of cosmetic issues. It was a great guitar though and sounded great with the 57/66 combo . I had the original silver burst as well but there was just something about the black one I could not mesh with.


----------



## Vegetta




----------



## zw470

Vegetta said:


> View attachment 117939



Looks like they forgot to finish dying it.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wish they did a Garza MKII in the silverburst.


why silverburst when you can have pink burst poplar veneer?


----------



## Zado

Vegetta said:


> View attachment 117939



After all the Reaper/ Ibanez RGD thing, honestly I'm not being a fan of unfinished sides anymore. Cheap vibe. Nice guitar otherwise.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Vegetta said:


> View attachment 117939


I guess it's all but confirmed now


----------



## Vegetta

Zado said:


> After all the Reaper/ Ibanez RGD thing, honestly I'm not being a fan of unfinished sides anymore. Cheap vibe. Nice guitar otherwise.


Yeah its kind of like the KMs. I dont mind the unfinished back but i would prefer a nice solid color instead of the veneer.


----------



## dirtool

p


Vegetta said:


> View attachment 117939


purple!


----------



## Vegetta

Wondering what that is to the right in the Browne pic... Looks identical... Guessing 7 string.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Zhysick

Zado said:


>



Make it flat top with belly cut and arm rest and I would sell both kidneys to fund it... What a beauty!!!!! That color is perfect!!!!!


----------



## Zado

Zhysick said:


> Make it flat top with belly cut and arm rest and I would sell both kidneys to fund it... What a beauty!!!!! That color is perfect!!!!!


better say they should make more models with that color scheme. Like, ya know, an E1? a V1?


----------



## Zado

Apparently new KM model(s) incoming.


----------



## Tree

Zado said:


> Apparently new KM model(s) incoming.


I figured as much. At the very least they want to roll out models without the Fishman and presumably Lundgrens. I’d be down with import models in the same colors that DCGL did for his new USAs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wonder if it'll be a refresh with new pickups (Lundgrens, or custom Schecter pickups) or a whole new MKIV.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wonder if it'll be a refresh with new pickups (Lundgrens, or custom Schecter pickups) or a whole new MKIV.



Would be kind of neat to see Schecter pickups in new version. Schecter has really been going gang busters and making a harder push in to the pickup world would make sense.


----------



## Vegetta

Zado said:


> Apparently new KM model(s) incoming.



If there is a mkiv I wonder if they will be Korean or Indo. I was wondering if some new stuff was coming.


----------



## Zado

Vegetta said:


> If there is a mkiv I wonder if they will be Korean or Indo. I was wondering if some new stuff was coming.


I honestly hope it'll be Indo, as prices has increased SO much lately that I fear a korean full spec KM would cost about 2k this time. Granted, at least here in Europe. An indo Trad here in Italy is about 1.3k...


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Did a quick review of my Schecter KM7 MK-II with a Pegasus bridge pickup. Thought i'd drop it here for people to check out!


----------



## Zado

https://i.postimg.cc/fWJCTpDX/FB-IMG-1670885620660.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Vegetta

WOW that KM hybrid is amazing


----------



## Tree

BOOOOO whiteburst, BOOOOOO! 

That guitar would look 100x better if they just left the top as is, or did a normal black burst.


----------



## Zado

You guys deserve Aurora burst in your life.


----------



## TheBloodstained

Tree said:


> BOOOOO whiteburst, BOOOOOO!
> 
> That guitar would look 100x better if they just left the top as is, or did a normal black burst.


...but then it would just look like everything else on the market?

To be clear, I'm not the biggest fan of that particular whiteburst either, but at least they're trying something different


----------



## Tree

TheBloodstained said:


> ...but then it would just look like everything else on the market?
> 
> To be clear, I'm not the biggest fan of that particular whiteburst either, but at least they're trying something different


Meh. To each their own, but I’m of the mindset that whiteburst just needs to die. It looks terrible always.


----------



## Zado

You know what looks terrible? The lack of V shaped Schecters.


----------



## Zado

Annnnd now it is official















Traditional Pro







www.schecterguitars.com


----------



## aesthyrian

Tree said:


> BOOOOO whiteburst, BOOOOOO!
> 
> That guitar would look 100x better if they just left the top as is, or did a normal black burst.


Yeah looks so cheap and shitty. It's not even a good burst. Just wtf.. people actually like this?


----------



## Ben Pinkus

I think the whiteburst on the headstock looks lame, but the body looks interesting. Granted I probably would've preferred something slightly more subtle but thats just me - cool looking guitar, always really liked the Schecter USA stuff


----------



## dav43

Zado said:


> Annnnd now it is official
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traditional Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.schecterguitars.com


I kneeeeeeeeeeeewwwwww!!!!!! fabulous !!!!!! my next one!!!!


----------



## cardinal

All these recently-posted guitars suck. No Floyd.


----------



## Hoss632

cardinal said:


> All these recently-posted guitars suck. No Floyd.


Is a 7 string floyd ok? This should be out now or soon.


----------



## Hoss632

Zado said:


> Annnnd now it is official
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traditional Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.schecterguitars.com


I prefer roasted boards and necks. But the purple burst REALLY has caught my eye.


----------



## possumkiller

What happened? I thought Keef was with fishmans??


----------



## Tree

possumkiller said:


> What happened? I thought Keef was with fishmans??


He ditched them early this year(?) I think and went back to Lundgren. I don’t know if he’s been working with them to make anything new or if it’s only been the typical Lundgren models. I’d like for him to work with Schecter to make their own new pickups.


----------



## possumkiller

Tree said:


> He ditched them early this year(?) I think and went back to Lundgren. I don’t know if he’s been working with them to make anything new or if it’s only been the typical Lundgren models. I’d like for him to work with Schecter to make their own new pickups.


Back to Lundgren? I thought he went to fishmans from Seymour Duncan?


----------



## Tree

possumkiller said:


> Back to Lundgren? I thought he went to fishmans from Seymour Duncan?


He’s been using Lundgren on and off basically forever, as far as I know. I don’t know if he had some kind of exclusivity contract with SD or Fishman at those times, but either way he seems to only be using Lundgren based on his last few guitars, the ugly whiteburst one, and the run is solid color KM7s Drum City Guitar Land got. This is all speculation FWIW.


----------



## Zado

New finish for the reaper elite series. Check the site


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Those Reaper Elites look pretty good.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh hey the prototype finish actually happened


----------



## Zado

It looks quite good I'd say, and it's also a fine flat too alternative to your classic LTD M series or Jackson Soloist. I still think they should focus less on flashy colors and more on models (especially Vs), but these are fine.


----------



## Rob Joyner

Keith said on his Discord that this will be a new KM model.
28" scale and one Lundgren pickup.


----------



## Zado

Rob Joyner said:


> Keith said on his Discord that this will be a new KM model.
> 28" scale and one Lundgren pickup.
> 
> View attachment 118823


Now we are fucking talking


----------



## danbox

Yes! More long 6 strings, I don’t need the higher strings for meshuggah and my hands are too small already


----------



## MFB

Hmm, maybe there WAS a reason I haven't pulled the trigger on a 6-string baritone yet


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Fucking finally a proper long scale baritone 6 string


----------



## MFB

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fucking finally a proper long scale baritone 6 string



I found this one recently in my searches, seems like Ibanez had the right idea at one point too: https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/RGIB6


----------



## Zado

Adding to my wish list: more Vs and more alder guitar. Just noticed that Schecter only uses alder on strats, rest is mahogany or swamp ash. But I like alder more than both.


----------



## Vegetta

Yeah that new KM is must buy. BARRITONE ALL THE THINGS!!!!


----------



## rowsi

Rob Joyner said:


> Keith said on his Discord that this will be a new KM model.
> 28" scale and one Lundgren pickup.
> 
> View attachment 118823



This is highly intriguing! I've been on the lookout for a 6 string baritone for several years but never found something that ticked my boxes. This needs to stay within a reasonable price bracket however.


----------



## MFB

Barring the Aaron Marshall sig jokes that will immediately come to mind, what's the typical timeline from prototype to shelf? It seems they've already been working on this behind the scenes - as anyone company is - so the fact that we've basically got a MK1 version already seems promising.


----------



## Rob Joyner

rowsi said:


> This is highly intriguing! I've been on the lookout for a 6 string baritone for several years but never found something that ticked my boxes. This needs to stay within a reasonable price bracket however.


Should be around the LTD Black Metal series imo. Around 1k
Honestly I wouldn't pay more than that for an import with just one pickup.


----------



## Masoo2

man if that was a KM MKIII body it'd be an insta cop for me, 28 inch scale + Lundgren on a production guitar is a thing of dreams


----------



## Agalloch

MFB said:


> I found this one recently in my searches, seems like Ibanez had the right idea at one point too: https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/RGIB6



I had the new version of this (RGIB21) for a while. It's a really solid baritone. I thought the EMGs sounded pretty good in B too. The only issue I had with it is that the neck is thick as hell. Like, seriously a baseball bat. Not what I was expecting from Ibanez.


----------



## MFB

Agalloch said:


> I had the new version of this (RGIB21) for a while. It's a really solid baritone. I thought the EMGs sounded pretty good in B too. The only issue I had with it is that the neck is thick as hell. Like, seriously a baseball bat. Not what I was expecting from Ibanez.



Thanks for the heads up on that, I've almost ordered both an RGIB6 or IB21 a couple times but haven't pulled the trigger because Ibanez neck profiles vary so wildly, I didn't want to risk buying one from a random guy and being stuck with it; looking at the specs, the baritone is not only 1mm thicker than the base nitro profile, but it's also a 3mm increase to the 12th fret vs. 2mm on the standard 25.5" scale version - very odd.


----------



## Agalloch

MFB said:


> Thanks for the heads up on that, I've almost ordered both an RGIB6 or IB21 a couple times but haven't pulled the trigger because Ibanez neck profiles vary so wildly, I didn't want to risk buying one from a random guy and being stuck with it; looking at the specs, the baritone is not only 1mm thicker than the base nitro profile, but it's also a 3mm increase to the 12th fret vs. 2mm on the standard 25.5" scale version - very odd.



No problem. Yeah, I was surprised by how thick the neck was. Way thicker than I'm used to. I'm sure it works for some people but I found it uncomfortable. I wish they wouldn't call every neck "Nitro" whatever. Tells me literally nothing about the profile.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BTW interesting thing about the baritone prototype; not only is it not a KM MK3 shape, but it's not the MK1 shape either. It's the more rounded OG C1 shape, not the sharper MK1/Maus shape.


----------



## Zado

Looks like a tweaked black ops to me


----------



## Agalloch

Zado said:


> Looks like a tweaked black ops to me



Man, I wish Schecter would make more simple guitars like this (without the atrocious inlay, of course).

If only someone could tell them that "metal" guitars are allowed to have solid finishes. And also, it's not 2005 anymore. Their guitars don't have to look like they were made for an Avenged Sevenfold music video.


----------



## Zado

Agalloch said:


> Man, I wish Schecter would make more simple guitars like this (without the atrocious inlay, of course).
> 
> If only someone could tell them that "metal" guitars are allowed to have solid finishes. And also, it's not 2005 anymore. Their guitars don't have to look like they were made for an Avenged Sevenfold music video.



Eh....I've been saying this for ages. Maybe they want to differentiate themself, but there's a reason why ESP, Jackson, Ibanez and all sickest brands in metal make guitars look that way. And again, there's also a rason why you see Schecters on stage not so often.


----------



## Zado

They MUST make everything in every cool finish except Vs.







The Rifle Jenny in a much cooler version





And this. BAM.


----------



## Albake21

Zado said:


> They MUST make everything in every cool finish except Vs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rifle Jenny in a much cooler version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this. BAM.


If it wasn't for that terrible inlay, that Avenger is awesome! Might be worth throwing some blank inlay stickers to cover it up.


----------



## Zado

We've seen FAR worse inlays from them in the past.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

For all you Schectperts, do any of you know if Tom Anderson designed or had a hand in designing any of the recent Schecter pickups?

The San Andreas and the Supercharger Mach at least look heavily inspired by the TA offerings. The Mach especially.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kyle Jordan said:


> For all you Schectperts, do any of you know if Tom Anderson designed or had a hand in designing any of the recent Schecter pickups?
> 
> The San Andreas and the Supercharger Mach at least look heavily inspired by the TA offerings. The Mach especially.


Tom Anderson was an employee (EDIT: and seemed to work very close with Dave) of Schecter back when it was a tiny-ass shop in the '70s. From what I can tell, TA's use of fiber bobbins and huge pole pieces was inspired by Dave Schecter using them in his own pickups. The Super Rock and Monster Tone pickups were winds originally made by Dave Schecter iirc (EDIT2: Correction, it was actually a collab between Dave Schecter, Tom Anderson, Dan Armstrong, and Shel Horlick).


----------



## Zado

Tom Anderson helper with the design of first modern Schecter pickup lines, Super rock and monster tone are obvious as they were designed for Dave, I guess we could add the Pasadena? Not sure. All most recent models are in house thing anyway


----------



## yan12

Their current pickups are badass. I pretty much use them in most of my guitars, not all of which are Schecter.
Not sure what you are looking for but send me a message and I can give you 2 cents on just about all thier pickups.


----------



## Vegetta

Zado said:


> Looks like a tweaked black ops to me


That but white not black would be amazing. Still like the black tho. I really like this it is very clean looking.


----------



## Lukhas

Zado said:


> It looks quite good I'd say, and it's also a fine flat too alternative to your classic LTD M series or Jackson Soloist. I still think they should focus less on flashy colors and more on models (especially Vs), but these are fine.


Oh, the Floyd models have a Sustainiac. Again. I almost got exited for a moment. They do look pretty dope otherwise, I like the inclusion of a wenge neck, the open pore feel is pretty interesting under the hand.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If you're good with soldering, you can gut the Sustaniac, replace it with a proper neck pickup + mono jack, and sell the whole system for like $200+ online and have money for a new neck pickup + cash.


----------



## Albake21

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If you're good with soldering, you can gut the Sustaniac, replace it with a proper neck pickup + mono jack, and sell the whole system for like $200+ online and have money for a new neck pickup + cash.


I've contemplated that so many times with the amount of sustaniacs Schecter puts on their guitars, but then you're left with multiple useless holes in the guitar that would make my OCD go over the charts.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Albake21 said:


> I've contemplated that so many times with the amount of sustaniacs Shecter puts on their guitars, but then you're left with multiple useless holes in the guitar that would make my OCD go over the charts.


Individual coil taps per pickup? Series/parallel wiring?


----------



## Albake21

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Individual coil taps per pickup? Series/parallel wiring?


You know, not a bad idea to just go crazy with the mini toggles like that. But I'm a simple guitar player, I try to keep my setups as simple as possible. 1 volume, no tone, 3 way blade, and a mini toggle for a coil split is everything I need.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Albake21 said:


> You know, not a bad idea to just go crazy with the mini toggles like that. But I'm a simple guitar player, I try to keep my setups as simple as possible. 1 volume, no tone, 3 way blade, and a mini toggle for a coil split is everything I need.


Could also try a killswitch


----------



## Lukhas

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Individual coil taps per pickup? Series/parallel wiring?


Why not a piezo trem while we're at it, it'd be genuinely fun. But all that stuff is getting expensive real quick; Schecter guitars aren't particularly cheap on this side of the Atlantic either.


Albake21 said:


> I've contemplated that so many times with the amount of sustaniacs Schecter puts on their guitars, but then you're left with multiple useless holes in the guitar that would make my OCD go over the charts.


If it had a pickguard, I'd put some colour matched tape over that stuff if I could, and I already did on another guitar.  I'm not sure why Schecter is so specifically enamoured with pairing the Sustainiac with trems; or why they're so enamoured with putting active circuitry on their trem guitars, whether it's a Sustainiac or active pickups. I wouldn't go as far as to say they do that on all their guitars, but there's a strong trend there.


----------



## Zado

Ok, the SVSS got MUCH cooler, or we have the new Banshee line. Both cases, super stocked. Never seen Schecter going with white pickups, I lost hope long ago.


----------



## Zado

Oh and new PT finish. A super cool one


----------



## Vegetta

Zado said:


> Oh and new PT finish. A super cool one


I wish they had a 2 P90 PT with a 27" neck... I could sell my Squires.


----------



## MFB

Vegetta said:


> I wish they had a 2 P90 PT with a 27" neck... I could sell my Squires.



Honestly, unless they ditched the pickguard and forced me with a three humbucker configuration, it could come with whatever the hell it wanted and I'd be on board  Single coils are just as easy to work with, but I'll try out some P90s too.


----------



## CanserDYI

Watched the 2 hour Rob Scallon building a guitar with Schecter USA and it was really fun. I like Rob, I found him feigning being quite "in the dark" about guitar specs and things a bit tiring, unless he really is that in the dark in which I applaud someone for getting that far into a guitar career without focusing on the gear.

I soooo wish Schecter would offer something like this to the public, go build a guitar with the guys, I just know it'd be a hefty hefty price.


----------



## gunch

CanserDYI said:


> Watched the 2 hour Rob Scallon building a guitar with Schecter USA and it was really fun. I like Rob, I found him feigning being quite "in the dark" about guitar specs and things a bit tiring, unless he really is that in the dark in which I applaud someone for getting that far into a guitar career without focusing on the gear.
> 
> I soooo wish Schecter would offer something like this to the public, go build a guitar with the guys, I just know it'd be a hefty hefty price.


The prod manager guy said he was missing out on like 10 guitars in the time they had him in there so idk if they'd go for that


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

CanserDYI said:


> Watched the 2 hour Rob Scallon building a guitar with Schecter USA and it was really fun. I like Rob, I found him feigning being quite "in the dark" about guitar specs and things a bit tiring, unless he really is that in the dark in which I applaud someone for getting that far into a guitar career without focusing on the gear.
> 
> I soooo wish Schecter would offer something like this to the public, go build a guitar with the guys, I just know it'd be a hefty hefty price.


Dude, I watched a rig rundown with Rick Nielsen and the dude sounded like he didn't know ANYTHING about guitars. 
"What brand pickup is in this guitar?"
"I think a humbucker?"


----------



## Vegetta

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dude, I watched a rig rundown with Rick Nielsen and the dude sounded like he didn't know ANYTHING about guitars.
> "What brand pickup is in this guitar?"
> "I think a humbucker?"


I watched a vid where he went through his storage unit and was showing off all of his old Gibsons and he seemed pretty knowledgeable there. Maybe he was just trying to be funny or something and failing. Seems like something he would do.


----------



## Vegetta

John Browne is livestraming right now and playing his new Schecter.. Lots of people in chat asking him about it. He said that is has Schecter Pickups but he couldn't say anything else about it yet but more info will be coming very very soon. ...


----------



## MFB

Vegetta said:


> John Browne is livestraming right now and playing his new Schecter.. Lots of people in chat asking him about it. He said that is has Schecter Pickups but he couldn't say anything else about it yet but more info will be coming very very soon. ...





I imagine this being like someone driving around in a brand new Mustang and when people ask about it, the driver just goes "it has an engine!" and that's all he can say regardless of what's asked.


----------



## wannabguitarist

MFB said:


> I imagine this being like someone driving around in a brand new Mustang and when people ask about it, the driver just goes "it has an engine!" and that's all he can say regardless of what's asked.


You'd be surprised by how many people say they have V8s when they don't


----------



## MFB

wannabguitarist said:


> You'd be surprised by how many people say they have V8s when they don't



I wonder how many Dodge owners in the mid-00s went around just saying "it's got a hemi!" when their car very clearly, didn't


----------



## Vegetta

MFB said:


> I imagine this being like someone driving around in a brand new Mustang and when people ask about it, the driver just goes "it has an engine!" and that's all he can say regardless of what's asked.


 I imagine he is not allowed to say much until Schecter officially launches the model. But people were spamming the shit out of chat WHAT PICKUPS R U USING and ARE THOSE BAREKNUCKLES? and WHEN IS your SCHECTER COMING OUT.


----------



## zw470

Rob Joyner said:


> Keith said on his Discord that this will be a new KM model.
> 28" scale and one Lundgren pickup.
> 
> View attachment 118823



Please, I'm begging you Schecter, please don't ruin this with offset dot or reverse offset dot or alternating offset dot or any other type of asinine inlays


----------



## Zado

zw470 said:


> Please, I'm begging you Schecter, please don't ruin this with offset dot or reverse offset dot or alternating offset dot or any other type of asinine inlays


What about the old black ops logo?  that's 100% gas killer.


----------



## MFB

Zado said:


> What about the old black ops logo?  that's 100% gas killer.



I can overlook one shitty/OK-at-best inlay instead of ten shitty ones throughout the board


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Vegetta said:


> John Browne is livestraming right now and playing his new Schecter.. Lots of people in chat asking him about it. He said that is has Schecter Pickups but he couldn't say anything else about it yet but more info will be coming very very soon. ...


Live streaming?! Where was that? Nothing on hist YT channel recently?

There's this one from a couple of months back.


----------



## Vegetta

He live streamed recording guitar tracks in the studio and was online for a few hours. He probably didnt make a recorded version of the stream available. He said he would be streaming again tomorrow.


----------



## sezna

Yeah I saw the stream, the Schecter headstock was the first thing I noticed. And the fact that he appears to use his computer from his couch, which is kinda cool....


----------



## Taikatatti

It was a similar guitar as in The Cimmerian-video, but a matt red one


----------



## SeventyFour

When are we going to get this announced already! It's painfully obvious at this point and I'm actually surprised at how much we've seen of the Schecter without an announcement from them, Mayones or JB himself.


----------



## Zado

SeventyFour said:


> When are we going to get this announced already! It's painfully obvious at this point and I'm actually surprised at how much we've seen of the Schecter without an announcement from them, Mayones or JB himself.


Honestly I'd be pleased if they announced anything at this point


----------



## Vegetta




----------



## Tree

Vegetta said:


>



Damn, these are looking good. I swear to god production models better have the same finishes! I’m very likely only going to have the budget for one guitar this year and it’s not going to be an easy choice


----------



## ExMachina

Need it in a 27" 8 string.


----------



## Albake21

Depending on how the price is, I've been in the market for a 26.5" 7 string and that sig definitely ticks the boxes (assuming the scale length). Hopefully it gets announced soon.


----------



## SeventyFour

Assuming we do get a 7 string version of it (I can't see why we wouldn't but I don't think we've seen one yet?)


----------



## Vegetta

SeventyFour said:


> Assuming we do get a 7 string version of it (I can't see why we wouldn't but I don't think we've seen one yet?)






I was wondering if the other guitar here is a 7. People were asking him about 7 strings in chat and he said 6 strings are just easier so hes been mainly playing 6 strings.


----------



## Albake21

SeventyFour said:


> Assuming we do get a 7 string version of it (I can't see why we wouldn't but I don't think we've seen one yet?)


True, I am just assuming. But considering John's crazy amount of 7 and 8 string playing, I'd be very surprised to only see a 6 string. But it is true he's playing way more 6 strings now a days and prefers it.



Vegetta said:


> View attachment 119345
> 
> 
> I was wondering if the other guitar here is a 7. People were asking him about 7 strings in chat and he said 6 strings are just easier so hes been mainly playing 6 strings.


I was figuring the same, as that one next to it can't be the other 6 string he has because that one has a burst finish. I could only imagine that would be the 7 string version, as it would be weird for Schecter to send him three of the same 6 strings.


----------



## HylianN

I'd love one of these ASAP but seeing how long it took to get Aaron Marshall's sig out, I think we are going to be waiting 1-2 years unfortunately.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

SeventyFour said:


> When are we going to get this announced already! It's painfully obvious at this point and I'm actually surprised at how much we've seen of the Schecter without an announcement from them, Mayones or JB himself.


Because see: Aaron marshall sig


----------



## Hollowway

What are the odds they'll do another 8 with Floyd? They've been the only major brand in the market with one, but I'm getting the distinct impression that we'll never see anything other than the old abalone hellraiser C8 FRs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hollowway said:


> What are the odds they'll do another 8 with Floyd? They've been the only major brand in the market with one, but I'm getting the distinct impression that we'll never see anything other than the old abalone hellraiser C8 FRs.


Probably slim. That Hellraiser was probably them dipping their toes into doing 8-string Floyds, and I guess it didn't do good enough for them to warrant expanding it.


----------



## Hollowway

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Probably slim. That Hellraiser was probably them dipping their toes into doing 8-string Floyds, and I guess it didn't do good enough for them to warrant expanding it.


----------



## Masoo2

Hollowway said:


> What are the odds they'll do another 8 with Floyd? They've been the only major brand in the market with one, but I'm getting the distinct impression that we'll never see anything other than the old abalone hellraiser C8 FRs.


unless it sold within the last day, there's still a one-off JL8 available on Music Go Round for someone looking for a non-abalone 8 string with a Floyd under $1000


----------



## Shask

Seems like 8 strings have kind of dropped of the radar. You don't see them like you did 10 years ago.


----------



## Hollowway

Masoo2 said:


> unless it sold within the last day, there's still a one-off JL8 available on Music Go Round for someone looking for a non-abalone 8 string with a Floyd under $1000


Yeah, I’ve almost bought that a couple of times, but ultimately it’s a pretty boring looking guitar. I’m sure it’s well made, though, so I keep coming back to it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> Seems like 8 strings have kind of dropped of the radar. You don't see them like you did 10 years ago.


Yeah they kinda just... stopped caring.  I can see why 7-strings stayed (nu metal being the cultural juggernaut it was) and why 8-strings just kinda came and went.


----------

